# Abroadies Chat 2006



## Jennifer

New Home Ladies 

the story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 

roze ivi Barcelona FET Janurary 9th   

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
*Abroadie crew   *

inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date  
gigglygirl Serum Athens Dummy cycle Dec  
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February  
AJ London IM Barcelona FET January  
Janny Ceram Spain Cycling Now  
Dawnguzz Ceram Tx Feb - New donor found   
Bel   
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram  
Rozlu IVIB  
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Initial Appointment 25 January  
Casey Ceram Initial Appt 22 February  
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula  
badgerb Ceram DE IVF 30/31 January  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006  
RSMUM Ceram DE IVF March 2006  
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006  
Guadalope Ceram DE IVF 23/24 Jan 2006  
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor  
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF 25 Jan 2006  
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb  
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF ET 20th/21st Jan  
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January  
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January  
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates  
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor  
Kendra IM Barcelona January  
abbyw Ceram IVF 1st Appt January 19th 

*AWAITING UPDATES    
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you  

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx

*


----------



## Jennifer

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have not been around much but its been hard to get near a pc 

    CONGRATULATIONS LADYBLUE !!     ​
You must be over the moon !!      ​I have updated the list


----------



## roze

Congrats, Ladyblue, and thanks for all your kind wishes.

Good luck to fellow abroadies who are going for ET in January- wonder if we can pull off another hat trick!  A special good luck to ladies on the 2ww.

I will be in Barcelona from 8th to 10th January - anyone else there around then?

love and a happy positive New Year to all,


roze  xxxx


----------



## badger b

Morning Ladies!

Ladyblue,once again congratulations,you must be over the moon!

Sharon,welcome to the abroadies,course you can join us!good luck with your treatment in feb at ceram,im there too end of jan,and feel positive about ceram after all the good things people have said about the clinic,and the lovely ruth.Also their success rates are excellant,so im hoping you,i and all the ceram girls carry it on!I must admit im very nervous about it,but excited at the same time.

Hoiws everyone else this morning?
love and hugs 

badger

x


----------



## Jennifer

Just a quick reminder to IM me with any changes to the list while Lisa is away  Thankyou


----------



## Jennifer

PLEASE WELCOME GUADALOPE and BEANIE10 (Ceram Girls) TO THE ABROADIES


----------



## beanie10

Morning ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you all, my DH and I went out to see the lovely Ruth at Ceram just before Xmas, as both of us are rhesus neg we will have to wait abit longer for a donor, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait.

Anyways happy new year to you all !

hugs
Jo


----------



## safarigirl

welcome to all the new people on the thread ..... (guadolope and beanie) -

shazzer read on your last post about not feeling great taking the pill, i must say - i dont feel that great on it either - i'm not sure if its psychologoical it feels so strange to take birth control again!!! havnt done for years and years - i did get a few more headaches on it .... anyway only have a few more days of it to go - got to arrange for the clinic to give me my injection tomorrow!  Once that is over will feel a bit more relieved as dont know how i am going to do it otherwise!


----------



## Janny

Hi Jo (Beanie) and Guadalope (you win the prize for most difficult to spell name !) - and welcome to abroadies. I'm a CERAMie too but unless AF is very late I probably won't bump into you.... I'll leave you some good magazines in the waiting room  

Jan x


----------



## beanie10

Hi Jan,

yes i must admit there was a good choice of english mags in the waiting room, i was quite surprised. i hope your af arrives soon, fingers-crossed 

hugs
jo


----------



## Ruth

All the mags are the ones I buy when I need my fix of gossip!!!

Ruth


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi to all our newbies!  May you soon be joining the buns and babies thread!!!

Roze, thinking of you for a BFP in January!  I am at the IM Barcelona in January but probably late Jan (we could have met up, never mind!)  Sending you massive amounts of  

Love, AJ xx


----------



## Janny

Plus the ones I buy and leave when I've waded my way through all of yours Ruth   What with all the drugs and the gossip mags I had hardly any functioning brain cells left by the end of the last treatment - no wonder I kept crashing the car   Should bring a book, but the mags are just irresistible....

Jan x


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone 

- hope you have all had a fab xmas and are looking forward to new year...  

Its freezing here in the NORTH!!! 

Yes Ladyblue I have my appointment tomorrow with the lovely Mr. Patel, Im feeling all confused at the mo as my MRI came back clear which is fab but then my symptons cam back boxing day, so that means it must be something else causing it.. Have a million questions for tomorrow now..So how does it feel to be preggers  Am over the moon for you and feeling so much more positive now after all these BFP!!

Hi to all the newbies Guadaloupe and beanie 10..how you both doing?

Hi to Badger..Im excited and nervous too. Part of me is loving being off for Xmas and the other part is wishinh the time away until I have my appoint in Jan 

Anyway love to you all,

Hugs

Lesley xx


----------



## shazzer

Can I ask a question already.

I started taking the pill on day 4 which was 21st Dec now only on 29th and have started bleeding is this normal. Has been years and years since I was on the pill but I thought it was meant to stop bleeding until you stop taking it. So scared that this will mean I cant continue with cycle. Can you give me some advice. I am not sure if Ceram are closed for Christmas so not sure what to do other than carry on taking it. One day I did take one very late, could this be the problem ?

So pleased to have joined you at last do not want to fail at the first hurdle

Sharon


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Shazzer   I would email Ruth as she might pick up emails from ladies who are having tx now.  I am sure she will be able to reassure you or tell you what to do next 

ps - Welcome to the abroadies   I have added you to the list, please let me know any updates


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Shazzer,

When I was on the pill (Yasmin) just prior to my last cycle, I started spotting.
The clinic said that 1 pill might not have enough hormone in it, so take 2 pills at a time, instead of 1.
Maybe it is the same for you?

It had the desired effect, and didn't delay my AF arriving when I finally came off the pill(s).
I'm sure it won't do you any harm, but it is always worth checking with your clinic.

ladyblue
    x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just checking in after a few days away for all the news. 
Ladyblue congratulations on your BFP - fantastic news.  

I have just had a phone call from my Doctors surgery wanting to make a midwife appointment for me!!! 
How many times do I have to tell them what has happened?
I actually got a letter of apology from the hospital last week about sending me a letter for a midwife appointment after I had phoned and written to them to tell them of my miscarriage. The facts they wrote in the letter were totally wrong but I suppose the thought was there.
I will be very glad to get 2005 out the way and start 2006 afresh!!

Love to all and Happy New Year
crusoe x


----------



## guadalope

Hi and thanks for the welcome note - sorry about the choice of name, it was meant to be the name of the Patroness of the Americas but I misspelled it  (should have been Guadalupe....). And the choice was because it feels like we need all the luck we can get  and I am half Mexican... Will be looking forward to those magazines as I will be very nervous. During our last IVF attempt (with my own eggs) I cried through the whole procedure.



Janny said:


> Hi Jo (Beanie) and Guadalope (you win the prize for most difficult to spell name !) - and welcome to abroadies. I'm a CERAMie too but unless AF is very late I probably won't bump into you.... I'll leave you some good magazines in the waiting room
> 
> Jan x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe - That is terrible. What a nightmare. Thank you for your IM it meant a lot. I have sent you one back.

Well girls, I have just had the worst week of my life. The shock of the scan was hard then I bled and went for a scan yesterday which confirmed that our precious baby has left my body. It was so hard. We really thought this was our turn. But I know that a lot of you girls have been through this and seem to come back fighting. You are all so strong. I really admire you. We are taking one day at a time and don't intend to give up.

LadyBlue - Congratulations!

Hi to everone else. Sorry that this a bit of a 'me' post, but I feel so sad at the moment,

Thank you for all your support,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## roze

Hi y'all,

Just had second scan today and blood tests - my lining is 7.7mm already at day 7 of patches, so seems fine. No longer any cysts so looking good all round. Went to the London Women's Clinic, and found them extremely helpful to me as an abroadie. Scan cost £110 as opposed to UCH's £200, so would recommend them.

Very unhappy with IVI Barcelona this morning- they emailed me this am to say my blood tests had run out of time and they needed a whole new set before the FET on 9th- ie HIV, Hep B and C, and syphilis. I called back to see if they had made a mistake as I had these done in June, however they now want these every 6 months, and I would be 10 days outside this when I have the FET.  It was too late to get these from my GP, -they take 2 weeks to come back - and they would not do the FET without them, so I have had to pay for these privately today at £120. Seems small beer but I was furious, as with a bit more notice I could have got them free on the NHS. Every penny counts at the minute, as I sure us FF's are all acutely aware.

They have now this afternoon asked that my partner have these done again too, but it is not possible due to clinics and labs closing for new year and him then going away on business. He would also not be happy to fork out yet another £120 . I am not sure whether this is Spanish legislation or just clinic policy, but please be aware of the new six month rule  in case anyone else has a lastminute.com situation, as frankly, its stressful enough as it is.  I just don't fathom why it should be an issue for them, as these are frozen not fresh embryos, so they won't be requiring any further samples from either of us. 

Had to get these done at posh Harley Street clinic where doctor came into the waiting room to query in his loudest possible voice as to why I wanted a syphilis test!  Could he have been any louder without a megaphone.....

Now away for a few days so, all the best to everyone , and a Happy New Year.

love,

roze xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwww Roze - What a nightmare    And how embarrassing - at my GPs surgery the Office Manager was going to give me my HIV results and then, having seen them on the screen, decided that I needed to see a doctor - I shat myself    It was about 20 minutes before I was seen by which time I was convinced I had AIDS (no reason why I would have) and was going to die !  Needless to say the tests were fine so god knows what she was on about.

At least you have had the tests done now - heres hoping it all runs more smoothly from now on !


----------



## roze

Bel,

I think our posts just crossed.  I am so so sorry to hear your news, but glad that you are remaining so positive at such a difficult time.

Please take care,


love,


roze xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

Roze- your post made me laugh- why do doctors or receptionists never have any discretion eh? You got to laugh havent you! I cant beleive that you have had to pay out for all the tests again...its so expensive all this isnt it. I asked Care today about monitoring me when my ED cycle starts and they said they need a letter from Ceram detailing what I need as otherwise I will go on a waiting list? This really confused me as Ive been with them for over a year now and they know that Im going for ED so why would I have to go back on a waiting list _ GAWD! 

Bel- Im so so sorry for you hun, I really cant imagine what you are going through at all. But Im thinking of you and hope that you will feel a little better in time. Huge hugs to you...  

Crusoe - I cant beleieve that they are still not getting it right - how blo*dy insensitive at this time of year too... I hope that you are feeling ok and getting through this difficult time.

Guadaloupe or lupe  - the story of the name made me laff.. hope alls well with you..

I had my appointment with Mr.Patel today and am feeling a little deflated  My MRI scan came back clear which is of course great but on Boxing day my galactoreah reappeared! I told Mr.Patel and he said it is unexplained and will need long term treatment as there is no way I can get preggers (even with donated eggs) with this. He has put me back on Bromcriptine which I hate so much and to make it worse has increased the dosage to 5mgs.The side effects are horrible, nausea, dizzyness, tiredness and no drinking - rubbish! Im trying to stay positive but sometimes I just feel that everything is stacked against me! Im hoping so much this ED will work as all you guys are ...but now I have this diagnosis am worried that my chances are very slim.. Sorry to be a pain and whingey but I just need to get it out of my system today 

sorry guys, Ill be picking myself up soon and ready to do battle again - haha.. Love to you all, thanks for listening 

Lesley xxx 

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE _ MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!*


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, I so admire your courage and determination after having gone through such a hugely difficult time. I'm glad that you're not giving up. Sending you and extra special big  .

Oh Lesleyjane, it just seems like one hurdle after another. I know how frustrating it is when your body just won't do the thing you so want it to do. You're not whinging, you're just having to deal with a lot and its ok to vent. We're all here for you.

Roze, that does surprise me. I doubt its a legal requirement, more like a clinic policy. When I was having tx with IM they certianly didn't make me repeat my bloods which at that time were 8 months old. I just don't think clinics abroad understand the hastle that we go through here to get these tests done. That's becuase they are often carried out at the clinics themselves and results come through in a matter of hours or a few days. What a pain!

Crusoe, how thoughtless of your Doctor's surgery. They really need to improve their lines of communication. So sorry that you have this to deal with on top of everything else.

Hi Lupe & Jo, welcome!!! Yet more Ceram girls!

A big   to everyone else!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone

Just want to wish all the lovely ladies on here loads of luck for 2006-may all our dreams come true.

We will be going to ceram,hopefully on 15th Jan for donor egg ivf-5th attempt but first time with d/e & at ceram.It has taken me ages to type this,instead of lurking!!!See there are quite a lot of ceramies about to start tx-looks like Ruths gonna be very busy in 2006 

lots & lots of luck everyone,take care,

Love Becca xxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hello Becca - and welcome  I knew there must be someone going to CERAM early in January - didn't think they'd open the clinic just for me! Hope our pathes will cross - if my AF arrives on time I think they might. I'll be having scans around the time of your ET I think..... Lots of   

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

Becca   Hello and welcome to the abroadies   Thanks for your IM, I will add you to the list tomorrow


----------



## pinkpaula

Wanted to wish all the girlies on here a happy new year for tomorrow. I am hoping that it will be the year that our dreams come true in so many ways. For me that will be a brother or sister for my beautiful daughter. I know so many have such hopes for 2006.   Lets hope it goes our way. 

Special   for Twiggy 2, you will get there, never give up hope. Will IM you later

 to Holly. Big sigh of relief for you. Will IM you too later

 for everyone else. 

.


----------



## badger b

Morning ladies,


becca,welcome to the abroadies!theres lots of us ladies at ceram in jan/feb,good luck with your treatment,keep us posted!
Bel,been thinking of you daily hon,hoping your feeling a little better.

Just wanted to wish everyone a lovely new year,and i hope everyones dream comes true in 2006


much love

badger  xxxxx


----------



## lydia Ev

Morning Ladies,

I have been following your thread for a while so I thought I might join you.  Well, I know it is the abrodies thread but my situation is the reverse (my donor is from abroad coming to date in the UK).  Was diagonised with POF last year and so needed donor eggs.  My sister who lives in Uganda kindly offered to donate.  It took a lot of pleading and explanations for her to be given the visa (three weeks of agony wondering whether it was the end of the journey).  Well she is here now and had her first consultation on 15th December and we go back for the 3 way conselling session on 13th Jan and thereafter an appointment on 16th for further syncronisation.  

Wishing all of you a wonderul 2006 and may our dreams come true.......

Love,
Lydia


----------



## badger b

Morning Lydia!


welcome to the abroadies fertility friends!how lovely of your sister to be your donor,it such lovely thing for her to do for you.good luck with your treatment,keep us all posted how it goes!


love

badger


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Lydia - I remember you from another thread  - I was so upset to read your sister didn't get her visa - so it's wonderful to read your news today - what an incredible sister you have!  All the best of luck for your cycle.

Happy New Year to you all for tomorrow - may ALL your dreams come true in 2006.

  

Deb x


----------



## beanie10

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say HAPPY NEW YEAR! to you all for midnight, cos I'll be hopefully singing and swinging by that stage, oops swinging due to alcohol!!!

May all our dreams come true for 2006 

Big hugs
Jo x


----------



## casey

Hi everyone - haven;t posted properly for a few days as ive had a rotten virus and im only just recuperating   - but im on the mend now  

Just wanted to wish you all A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR   
and may all your wishes come true   

Hi to lydia, guadalope and becca - welcome to abroadies  

bel - thinking of you and sending you lots of love and    for 2006   

;es;eyjane - this must be so hard and frustrating for you - i hope you get the green light in 2006 and don't think you are nwhinging we are all here to support one another  

sasha and ladyblue - hows life up there in the clouds    

Roze - good luck with your FET - hope you get the tests sorted   

hi to badger, pinkpaula, rsmum, AJ, beanie, shazzer, jennifer and crusoe and anyone i may missed out  and best wishes to all those lucky ladies (and Iain) on the buns and babies thread 

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

[[/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]

Wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year and a Great 2006 to us ALL

With Love

Dawn   

   to everyone


----------



## Jennifer

Just popping in to wish everyone a very happy new year. 

May all your dreams come true 

  

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Casey, glad you're feeling better!  Been thinking of you.  xx

Crusoe, you've had a really bad few weeks sweetheart.  Awful and the last thing you need is the inefficiency, not to mention lack of sensitivity, from the clinic.  2006 will be a new start for you and your DH. xxxxx

Bel, I have been thinking of you lots and glad to see you posting again.  You are so strong and I have bundles of admiration for you.  You sound determined.  We're right behind you.  xxxxxx

Roze, so pleased the cysts have gone!!     Sorry you've been given this "extra" hurdle of more bloods!  Sounds a little too nit-picky for me.  After all, as you say, it is a FET!  Your post made me laugh re the Doctor asking in his loudest voice why you wanted the syphillis test!   This kind of thing normally happens to me!   Good luck and your lining sounds perfect!  

Jennifer, your post made me larf too!      My experience of HIV tests (not that I've had many  ) is that the GP has to "counsel" the person before and after the test!!!  I know this because my DP and I went for our tests early one morning and were told they'd made a mistake, we couldn't have them without being "counselled".  I said "hey, no problem, I'm qualified, I'll counsel us"!   which didn't go down well and we were made to sit there until the Doc was free for this "counselling session" which was all very serious and explored the area of "what if it's a positive result"!  which added to our sadness and frustration of the whole IVF rollercoaster!  I can hardly wait for the renewal tests!  (Hopefully DP and I won't have to get that far......  )

Lesley, sorry to hear you're not having an easy time of this.  It must be so very upsetting to get knocked back.  I'm afraid to say I don't know what Gatactoreach is, but will look it up now.  Wishing you all the very best for a speedy successful IVF. xx

Becca, good luck at the Ceram.   

Lydia, I remember you posting here before once and I thought what a wonderful sister you have then!  I truly hope you have your dream come true.  What a special sister. xx

Well, I've spent the time between Christmas and New Year ticking off a list of jobs as long as yer arm!  They were things I'd not had time to do in the year and stuff I wanted to get out of the way before 2006 began.  Only one job remains undone (bad weather stopped play!)  Had a massive dejunk of the house, wardrobes, drawers, cupboards, which felt WONDERFUL!  Out with the old.....  Of course, I am now tired but hey, can't have everything!  We spent 2 days on the allotment (one was the coldest day for 20 years - we must be bonkers!) and whilst I was there I thought........I will hopefully be making lots of baby foods from organic bits off the allotment in the year or two to come!   Of course, when I put my Christmas decs away this year, I will have the same sad thoughts......when I open this box next year, will I be a Mummy?    Hopefully I am sending all the right messages out to the universe to say "hey, I'm ready for my baby, I mean business, he/she will be much treasured..."!  18 months ago I flogged my much longed for sportscar so that I could be congruent with having a baby.  I did consider putting a baby seat in the front seat but where on earth would DP go?!  Anyway, I wouldn't have a sportscar now as I've turned very green over the last year (not in colour but environmentally!)  I was hoping at the time that I would spend a small amount from the car money on IVF (like, er, one attempt!) and the rest we'd use for baby clothes, cots, a pram, doing his/her room up......oh yes!  Reality is I've almost spent that money entirely on IVF!  Oh well, there are always secondhand clothing shops for baby clothes.  Nothing wrong with them either.

We also spent a large part of our day today trying to catch a white poodle who had no collar on and had got loose.  He was belting up the main roads in West London like the clappers!  How he didn't get run over I don't know.  He was fiesty and didn't like people.  I tried to entice him with my organic chicken fresh from Sainsburys but he wasn't having it.  We chased him all over for miles in the car, getting out and trying to trap him but no luck.  He eventually gave us the slip and now I'm so worried about him.  The RSPCA weren't open, much to my horror.  Poor mite.   

Wishing you all a very, very happy and special 2006.   with special hellos to you all - let's have a rollcall......RSMum, Bluebell, Casey, Jo (I am lighting a special candle for Sam tonight Jo xxx), Janny, Jennifer, Eggsey, Chrissie, PinkPaula, Bel, Sasha, Roze, RozLu, Roz1, Ladyblue, Dawn, PinkPaula, Dianne, Nugs, Safarigirl (see, remembered you again!), ClaraRose, Ladyblue, Katherine (Kone), Charlotte, Crusoe, Cesca, Beth (SarahElisabeth), Kendra, Becca, Guadalope, Sharon, Badger, Lesley,  Izzy, Twirls, Lisa, Ruth, Karen, Holly, AlmaMay (Katie), Andrea, Twiggy (so sorry to read of your negative result sweetheart xxx), Rachel, Nats, Suey, Lobs, Mitch, Beanie, Nicola Anne, Alfonso and, of course, Iain!  Phew......now tell me I have left someone off!

Love, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Hi peeps, just wanted to pop buy and send you all loads and loads of  for 2006! I hope to follow your progress and am praying for you all that your dreams come true in 2006!!!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!*

Love and hugs to all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Everyone 

AJ hopefully 2006 will be the year for you too - and that by next Christmas you too will have your little bundle of joy.  .

Lesley so sorry to hear your news too, I was so hoping everything was gonna be ok for you.  

May 2006 be a happy year for everybody filled with lots of happy healthy babies. 

lOVE Twiggy XX


----------



## ladyblue

Just popped in to wish you all a very, very *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!   

I truly hope that all your dreams come true in 2006!
  

love to all,

ladyblue
x*


----------



## Clara Rose

Just dropping in to wish all the dear FFs a...

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

Here's hoping that 2006 is the year when all our dreams come true!    

Clara x


----------



## earthe kitt

Ha - Got the first post of the New Year

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE - MAY ALL OUR WISHES COME TRUE IN 2006

Am at home with a bottle of wine and a 3 year old eating chocolate shreddies listening to radio 2.
DH is in bed 'cos he's at work tomorrow from 06.00 but the fireworks woke him up so we went and wished him a happy New Year. Sam and I stood in his bedroom at the back window watching the fireworks
Have had a dreadful cold/throat virus over "twixmas" but am gradually recovering - should be hale and hearty in time for work next Tues

Bel - special thoughts for you - I can't imagine how you're feeling

Angela - thank you so much for your kind thoughts and the candle - it means so much knowing that other people are praying for Sam - would post some pictures if I knew how!

Looking forward to the Herts meeting on 21st of this month...

Roll on 2006  - hopefully Ruth can fit me in for late march with my frozen ones - maybe cold babies are my destiny, when they do Sam's surgery they drop his core temp to 17 degrees C! 
Anyway, here's to a pregnant 2006 for all of us

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jennifer

Hahaha ! I am second then 

I was in bed by 11pm but couldn't sleep - thought I would come on here and say Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Womb with a View

Hahaha!  I'm third then!  I can't believe it's 11.30 and there's only me here!  Have you all got hangovers.....?  

I woke up this morning and, instead of feeling sad like I usually do re what's lost, what's past and what's been missed, I thought "2006?  Bring it on!"   

Well, I spent the evening falling asleep on and off then watched our DVDs of the Good Life!  Ah, well, one can dream!  Bed by 1am but was worried about our 2 hens and the fireworks going off and wanted to bring them in but didn't win that little argument!  

Jo, I shall send you an IM so you can send me any photos you wish to.  My DP, who doesn't believe in God, even said a prayer with me last night for Sam.  He's very touched by his story.  Wishing you all the best for the 26th. xx  Hope the virus has gone.  Your evening sounded wonderful.  Never had chocolate shreddies.....not yet!  Roll on Ceram.....   xx

I would love to come along to the meeting in Herts on the 21st.  Didn't know about it.  If I'm not in Barcelona (may well be, that's the plan) then I shall come along.  Please let me know the details if you can.

Love and have a lovely New Year's Day,
AJ xxxx


----------



## karen1

Hi, just want to wish everyone a happy new year.  May all your dreams come true in 2006.

Karen xx


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone or rather afternoon!!
I'm still waking up after last night - my last night of alcohol before I start getting my body nice and healthy again!! 

I feel quite excited about 2006 and all the BFP's there are gong to be on this board. Good luck everyone!!!

I would also like details of the Herts meet on the 21st - don't think I could make it but would like to try. Our puppy arrives that weekend!!!!!

Love to all
crusoe x


----------



## kone

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE
l hope that 2006 will see lots of BFP's and healthy babies to all you lucky enough to be in that special club already.
To all of us who had a BFN and sad losses last year lets try and put them behind us(hard i know) and look forward to new year full of hope and possibilities of new lives to come(sorry very corny!!)
love to all
Katherine


----------



## casey

Hi everyone

Happy new Year - may all our dreams come true    

I am very proud of myself   - I have just JOGGED   around the park with dd riding her bike - for someone who last ran in the previous century, this is truly amazing but I am determined to get fit and healthy and lose the lbs ive got thru all the hormones from tx - and be in the best poss shape for our next go

Crusoe - I just know your puppy will bring you lots of joy and amusement thru the year - pure devotion and unconditional love - wonderful !!!!

Earthe - i have had the dreaded cold/throat bug and i'm just getting over it 
I will say some prayers for Sam XXXX 

anyawy bye for now - dd is waiting to go on the computer to play her new Bratz game 

lots of love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE ABROADIES!

MAY 2006 BRING ALL THAT WE WISH FOR!

   

LOVE,

SASHA XXX


----------



## crusoe

Anyone know if chat is happening tomorrow night??

crusoe 
x


----------



## Kendra

Just a quickie to say 'Happy New Year' to everyone!  I've been keeping a low profile lately I know, but just wanted to say how wonderful all you ladies are - all your good wishes has just brought tears to my eyes! 
I've found fantastic support via FF this year so a BIG thankyou to everyone!

Praying that this year all our dreams will come true ...

Kendra


----------



## RozLu

* HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL
MAY ALL OUR WISHES COME TRUE IN 2006 *​lots of love 
R
xxx


----------



## becca1969

A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EACH & EVERY ONE OF THE ABROADIES    

May 2006 see all our dreams fulfilled xxx

Looking forward to starting my proginova tomorrow,as the lack of oestrogen has made me ratty!!Thanks for the warm welcome all-chat soon.

Lots of love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## hola69

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE - lots and lots of luck to you all my ff friends 

Becca wishing you lots of luck for your cycle starting with your proginova 

Thanks Kendra, not chatted to you before but wishing you lots of luck too and a happy new year hug xx

Crusoe - not sure..will give it a go to see.. hope youre ok and happy new year xx

Casey, you made me laugh with your jogging..I think I need some of that I feel HUGE today  Thanks for wishing me well..Im keeping everything crossed for you too..lots of love...

Kone - I agree with your sentiments and send you lots of fairydust  

Earthe Kitte, I will definatley say a prayer for your little one and wishing you lots of love and luck for his op - god bless xx

AJ - Ive felt like you too - 2006 HERE WE COME - ha ha! Thanks for your kind thoughts - they mean a lot - lets hope we all have a better year and lots of BFP  Your doggy story - my heart went out, I have a little jack ruseel and I love him sooooooooooooo much cant imagine how frightened the poor little thing was..hope hes ok and good on you for trying to help him.

Twiggy 2 - thanks for your kind thoughts too..Im feeling a little better today - Ive emailed Ruth at Ceram to let her know my update and see when I have to start the medication. Im determined to do this and not let it get the better of me this time 

Ladyblue, sasha, eggsey, holly - thanks for your wishes - Im so happy for you all and what a fab new year you will all have - hope theres more of us to join you soon...  

To anyone Ive missed or forgot to say hi to..I send you lots of good wishes too..


----------



## Ruth

Will aim to be in chatroom tonight if anyone else wants to join me.

Ruth


----------



## guadalope

I will try and be there for the chat. I have never been in the chat room before so looking forward to it. Hope I can manage it. Just trying to figure out what the time will be my time. Starts at 7PM GMT, I believe?

See you there!


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Ruth! How are you doing?

Lovely to read everyone's new year posts - great to read how positive everyone is. I feel a little delfated myself  - not sure why - think it's cos Xmas was SUCH fun but then we had loads of people round on NYE and the little ones stayed up FAR too late and it was all a bit mad.The house looked a wreck so I guess I'm probably just fed up with tidying up!  

Also I hate being "in limbo" so can't wait to get going with things again.

Anyway, sorry to moan..just knew you lot would listen - ha!  (as if you had a choice! ).

Jo -when is Sam's op?All my little moans seem so pathetic when I think of you and your little one..I hope he had a good " twismas" and all the best for the big day.

Loads of love to you all - HUGE congrats to the preggie girls and   to all of you going for TX soon.

Won't be in the chat tonight - have a good one!

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Happy New Year to all the Abroadies

       

Praying that 2006 sees all your dreams come true   

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## nugs

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE AND MAY 2006 BRING YOU HEALTHY LITTLE BABIES. 
             

LOTS OF GOOD LUCK. LOVE FROM NUGS XXXXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

Afternoon ladies - very quiet on this thread, where are you all?
Thanks for all your kind and supportive messages re Sam, now that Christmas and new year are over his surgery is looming like a black shadow.
I'll send you some piccies Angela and I'll try to paste some on the board - I've had a look but will have to do it from home.
Nice to see my personal  bete noir Suzie Leather (Chair of the HFEA) has been made a Dame in the New Year honours - must be at the instigation of all those overseas clinics whose business is booming thanks to HFEA policies!
The Herts meet is in  Welwyn Garden City on 21st January - somewhere in a pub (of course) will find out more.

I hope you are all well and are so busy detoxing (don't bother, have another drink it's less stressful) and writing up your resolutions that you haven't got time to post

Sasha - aren't you having a scan today or am I imagining things again. if so, do tell us the news. Hope all is well

Good to see so many positive thoughts on this thread for the new year

Love Jo  XXX


----------



## pearl

Help !
I am having egg donation at IVIB and have been for my first scan today to check everything is clear.
The protocol I have been given says that the shouldn't be any follicules greater than 10mm before starting the contraceptive pill, but my scan showed one larger then this.
I have tried ringing Spain but they are on holiday till 8th Feb - what should I do


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone 

well how was everyones 1st day back at work?? Mine wasn't too bad to be honest...well not as bad as I thought..

Nice to hear from you earthe kitte..im not busy detoxing at all - ha ha..Im fitting in as much drink and **** as I can before the roller coaster starts again.. Im going to franfurt next week with work and this is always just one huge p**s up , so theres not  a chance even if I wanted  Take it your thrilled she's been made a dame (suzie - NOT)...

Pearl, sorry I dont know what to suggest hun? Are they on holiday until the 8th of FEB did you say?? Wow! Is there not an emergency number you can call? Where did you have your scan - what is their advice? Wish I could help more..
good luck

Byee for now 

Lesley xx


----------



## roze

Hi, Pearl, I think you are mistaken- they are working shorter hours at IVIB until 8th, but they are definitely there between 8am and 3pm Spanish time. ie from 7am in the morning here, which is when I find it best to get hold of anyone.

Who is your contact there- Elena, Carme or Mayte?  They are very responsive also to emails. I suggest you simply email them the results of your scan and ask them the questions- they will tell you then what you need to do.

Regards

roze xxx


----------



## valie

Hello everyone  

Just found this thread, can I join in? Decided to to to Ceram for my second try at Ivf but haven't even booked my initial consultation yet. Had to recover from my first disappointment. Starting to feel more optimistic now though. Just started looking into how it's all done in Ceram. They seem to have a great reputation.

Good luck to everyone going for treatment soon.  

Valie


----------



## valie

PS.  I forgot to say some of your stories are so funny, I've just spent ages reading all the pages then relaying the funny (and sad) ones to DH in next room. He was trying to watch golf so wasn't best amused!  Still it's an education!

love to you all  
Valie


----------



## hola69

Hi Valie,

nice to meet you, of course you can join in - the more the merrier! Happy new Year to you!

Im going to ceram for my 1st consul on the 25th Jan, if you want to ask me any questions or need any info please dont hesitate to ask. Ruth the nurse at Ceram regularly posts on this site and also hosts the chat room ona  Monday eve...she is very helpful and you will be in good hands. Let me know if you need anymore details.

Im so excited everyone,   I spent most of the evening trawling through the problems post/advice from a nurse llink (yes I know I need to get a life  ) and have found 2 people with my same problem (galactoreah) and one amazingly enough is at Care in Manchester too. I thought I was the only one and felt so alone with my illness and now its fab to see Im not . Have mailed them both and been chatting to one girl already- what a releif I thought I was the only weirdo - ha ha   

This site is an apsolute god send and the people who started it deserve an award or some recognition as Im sure we would all go insane with out it !! 

Love to you all

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Just popped in to let you know that I saw one gorgeous little heartbeat today!

Looking forward to seeing many more   on this thread and sending you all loads of . 

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha - you made my day reading your post - fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     When is your next scan?
Here's to as happy, healthy, wonderful pregnancy..you are going to bhave an amazing 2006!

Lots and lots of love and cyber hugs to you..I'm soo happy for you,

Deb x


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Great news about the scan. I bet you are over the moon.

So pleased for you,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd join in with you all as DH and I are patients of IVI Valencia.  I will *hopefully* be having my first scan, then starting my meds next week.  A bit nervous, but VERY excited!

Lots of    headed everybody's way!

Michelle


----------



## pearl

LesleyJane and Roze thanks so much for your replies - I did get manage to speak to someone IVIB this morning and they have advised me what to do.
Once again this has proved how really valuable our FFs are, now I can start 2006 on a more positive note. Heres hoping 2006 is going to be a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR for everyone at FF.


----------



## Lobs

Hi Sasha
Just wanted to say good news about the scan - there's nothing like seeing it for real!
Take care
Love Lobs
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Sasha I was so pleased to read your good news - what a wonderful sight that must have been seeing a little heart beating away - so pleased for you.

Welcome to Michelle and Valie and any other newbies I have missed, - were you in the chatroom on Monday night Valie? I swear I am losing my memory. This morning I got up at half 6 and was in the shower before either my DH or I remembered I don't work on Wednesdays anymore!!!!!

I heard from Ruth yesterday and we are pencilled in for FET on 7th / 8th March. I can't wait - so excited and at the moment very positive but I expect all the nerves and doubts will kick in before too long.
The consultant who I saw for the D&C recently is going to refer me for some immune issue blood test - not because he thought there was anything wrong but just for reassurance really. Apparently they don't normally do this until after 3 miscarriages!!! He has promised to wangle the tests on the NHS which I think is the least they owe me after all the stress they have caused me!!!

Sorry for a me post -but I just want to share some good news for a change rather than all my grumbling ones!!

Love and luck to all
crusoe
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Crusoe,

That's great news. It's good to have a date to head for isn't it? Good news about the tests too. But as you say, after everything they've put you through that's the least they can do!

It's good to hear that you are feeling positive...hopefully I will be joining you in march. Ruth is trying to sort things for us at the moment. Fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## chrissier

Dear Bel

Really pleased to hear that you are feeling a little better and planning your next 'go'.  Go for it girl, I am sure you will get there in the end!!!!

Loads of luck

Chrissie xxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bel,

I echo what Chrissie has said!!! Your strength & determination are amazing!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bel !  I will keep my fingers crossed that Ruth is able to sort you out for March - Its a very lucky month (my birthday )  

Crusoe - That is great news that you can have all the tests on the NHS !  What a nice Consultant you must have 

Love to everyone else - don't forget to IM me with any changes/updates to the list 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## MichelleM72

crusoe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Welcome to Michelle and Valie and any other newbies I have missed, - were you in the chatroom on Monday night Valie? I swear I am losing my memory. This morning I got up at half 6 and was in the shower before either my DH or I remembered I don't work on Wednesdays anymore!!!!!quote]
> 
> Hi Crusoe,
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome! And, many congrats to you on your date!
> 
> Michelle


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Michelle, Valie and Pearl ! Welcome to the Abroadies and Good Luck with your cycles  

I have added you all to the list on Page 1 - Please IM me with any updates or changes 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## valie

all

Lesley Thanks for the welcome and yes I want to know all about Ceram. I'm already excited about it and haven't even been yet! 

Sasha  You have a heartbeat!!! I can only imagine how wonderful that must be!! Well done. It's stories like that, that remind us all why we put ourselves through all this. You must be walking on air! 

Crusoe  Yes it was me on chatroom on Mon night. I think I'm getting addicted to the internet. I learn far more and get more support and understanding from the girls here than "real" people. (Sorry, except DH who is wonderful, well 90% of time, 10% of time he's useless but that's men for you!  .

Have to get ready for a wedding do now for someone I don't even know! ( dh golf partner) What fun 

And it's freezing here in Ireland  

Anyway, must go. Have a great day tomorrow everyone, maybe I'll just get drunk tonight and have a night off from being good!! 

Bye all, 

Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Hello ladies, welcome to the new ladies Valie i notice you are from Ireland same here where abouts are you? we are hoping to go to Ceram in March or April .
Sasha congratulations on your scan how wonderful to hear a heartbeat and know you have a new life growing in there.
Hope everyone else is ok anyone testing soon?
Katherinex


----------



## shazzer

Hallo Ladies

Had a further  email from Ruth today with plan and timescales suddenly seems very real and feel the slight feelings of aprehension and excitement that I may get to do a donor cycle next month. I am so lucky as never dreamed it would be this quick. Got prescription frpm GP today so I assume I just get the drugs from the pharmacy and pay for them and off we go. one question why are there so many prognova tablets and what are they 4. I have 3 packs of 28 and start taking them on 30/01/06 with et about the 16th Feb. Not moaning but cant beleive that its half term week. looked at flights etc today and they are already double what they were 3 weeks ago. But its something you can't book till last minute so will just have to pay whatever . In the scheme of things and the 10k already spent its a small price to pay to get your dream.


Jo I wanted to say I thought of you and your son over Christmas and know how you are feeling. You so want them to be better but the thought of surgery is scary to say the least. I know we have im before so you will know my story. I just wanted to let you know that I am here if you need someoe to talk to. Good luck for the 26th and then for your treatment at Ceram. Our little angels are stronger than they look.

Sasha I have followed your story for ages now and I am so pleased for you. Its nice to know that miracles do happen and we must never give up hope. 

To everyone else going to read up and get to know you all a bit better.

Godd luck to everyone for 2006

Sharon


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone..

how are we today 

Im feeling so positive and excited..Ive had mails from the 2 girlies in the same boat as me..its great to share thoughts and problems isnt it. Im all geared up for the 25th already and its only my 1st appointment. Ive come to terms with having to take the medication..if it makes me sick Ill cope as its worth it for the dream...anything is..well almost - ha ha  

Michelle - welcome to you..hope to get to know you better soon..you made me laff with your forgetting you weren't at work.. 

Valie - glad youre getting the hang of things..let me know how you get on with making an appointment for Ceram. How was the wedding? If its any consolation its freezing here too! The company I work for has their head office in Southern Ireland - Westport, do you know the place? Its beautiful in Summer.. everyone I work with is Irish and you guys are all so sunny and friendly!

AJ- mega thanks for your IM Im going to have my dinner -  yummy   have a good read and digest and then Ill reply to you.

Shazzer - hello..how exciting for you,wishing you tons of luck and a BBFP!!! Keep us posted..

Kone - hi there, where are you with your treatment? do you have an appointment looming too?

SashaB- have to echo what everyone else has said - many many congrats to you..you deserve this so much..enjoy.. 

Bel - am glad you are feeling a lttle more positive and Im sure you will get there in the end..Im hoping for you..

Crusoe- glad you have your appointment hun..you never grumble, well not that Ive noticed  am so pleased they are helping you and will hopefully sort your immune system out..

Pearl - so pleased you got help and are better - good luck.

Well Im going for steak, dauphiniose potatoes and cauli cheese now - yum yum..all I seem to do is eat these days..arent you supposed to diet in Jan?? Whats wrong with me?? ...I might even have a couple of drinks too..wahey 


Loads of love to you all.. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

hi ladies

just a quick question.did my postrap injection on monday night,tue and today i feel like crap!bad back and sore tummy(and running the loo a bit.sorry tmi)
did anyone else have any of these side effects?


badger


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Sasha-sooo pleased to see you saw a lovely heartbeat on the scan,you must be over the moon .

Badger-i also felt crap after the prostap-i have used synarel before & had no probs but felt sick/headachy on this drug-also felt like screaming my head off or crying at the drop of a hat & actually did on several occasions!! -but at least you know the drugs are working & you are not alone in your crappiness! .I feel better now i'm on the progynova-still feeling dippy though,but perhaps thats just the way i am!!

Hope everyone else is ok,off to bed now as my friend has given me her cold(how kind!) & b*ggered off to Jamaica.She is 3 mnths pg-i am sooo hoping it will be our turn this time & for all of the lovely ladies on FF.

Love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## badger b

Thanks Becca,
so im not the only only feeling crap after prostap,phew!heres hoping that wears off soon,constant ache in my back is a nightmare!
sorry to hear youre full of cold,snuggle up and get dh to supply endless hot drinks


love badger


----------



## bluebell

Phew ......have just read through 9 pages of Abroadies to try to catch up after a frantic Xmas and New Year.  Trouble is. my brain is like the proverbial sausage machine ... the info has gone in one ear and is already coming out of the other one.  Pregnancy brain is very dodgy ....have many examples but recent ones are getting hand stuck in steering wheel (twice !) whilst trying to set mileage dial to nought, on both occasions car in motion.  Never done this before, let alone twice !  Both occasions led to alarming slalom style driving whilst attempting to extricate hand.  Hmmm, very worrying.  DH concerned my brain will never recover.  

There are LOADS of new abroadies ... welcome to you all ... let me try to get some of these names right .. Guadalupe, Michelle, Pearl, Valie,

Lesley Jane .. I am sooooooooo inspired by your strength and positivity re your MRI and the treatment.  Great news you have found some fellow sufferers, so you can have a good old moan about the side effects.  Nothing quite like people who know exactly what you are talking about.

Badger, hope the back eases soon ...... sounds like a good massage opportunity to me .. get yer bloke doing his stuff !

Becca .....delightful friend dosing you up with germs and then buggering off to Jamaica.  Let's hope she brings you a nice prezzie back as compensation.

Jo, echo everyone else with your lovely little Sam.  He is lucky to have such a fantastic mum.

Crusoe, so pleased things are rolling along again so well for you.  Give that fantastic consultant a big snog from me for being so unlike so many of the others !

Bel, still thinking about you every day.  Christmas just wasn't the same with your news.  So pleased you have plans for the next go already.   We will all be with you. 

AJ .. PLEASE write a book.  and PLEASE can I have your brain ? .... how have you got such a good memory ?  I've just read loads of posts and they are already rotting away in the slurry at the bottom of my brain.  I loved all the stories .. especially the poodle.  I am looking out over fields and mountains covered with snow.  I suddenly had an image of a little white poodle running across the field. If he does come up this way I'll let you know.

RSMUM ......think of you very often too.  Showed my family your DVD over Xmas.  They were well impressed.  Looking forward to meeting you sometime.

As for me, I am now in stunning beached whale mode and have to get DH to tie my shoe laces. Only 5 weeks to go.  

All the best to everyone, an sorry to anyone I've missed.   Lots and lots and lots of positive thoughts and vibes and wishes and sock-it-to-em's to all those going for treatment in the New Year and all through 2006.
         

Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Welcome back Bluebell - its not been the same without you. I have a lovely picture of you based on your description! I'm sure you look gorgeous and glorious really   I too have car problems (when I'm on treatment) so lord knows what I'll be like if / when pregnancy hormones kick in. Grounded probably  

Welcome Valie, Michelle and Pearl - look forward to getting to know you all. Be warned it'll be months before I remember who's who. AJ has at least 50 x my memory capacity. I swear she takes notes - in which case I am equally impressed AJ!

Bel and Crusoe - really pleased to hear that you are looking forward. You are such strong girls and an inspiration to me when I am feeling down.

Jo - wishing you and your boy all the very best. I will be thinking of you.

I can't begin to name all of you, but a big   to everyone I haven't specifically named checked! 

Got to rush out now and spend a fortune on drugs! Had scan and bloods done at CERAM yesterday and Ruth has just emailed me to say everything looks good. Apparently there is info about 'normal' levels of progesterone and oestrogen somewhere on this site. Anyone know where? Although actually if Ruth says they are good that's good enough for me   I just can't resist information on the internet! Am currently fighting the urge to reseach immunity, because it sounds like a big can of worms... not sure if I can hold off though if this is another BFN  . Sorry I'm supposed to be harnessing my positivity for the next month - won't mention the nasty 'N' again!    

AJ how are things going with you? You must be on countdown? Are your flights all booked? Sending you lots and lots of   and  . This time lets celebrate our BFPs together!

Lots of love - Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Janny ...... yes, what is it about hormones and driving ? 

Not long for you then !!!  Let 2006 be your year ! Sorry, can't help re the normal levels of P and O, but as you say, Ruth will come up with the goods.  There is loads of immuno info on this site ... in fact there is an immuno thread as far as I know.  RSMUM, Chrissie and various others have been looking into it.

Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebelle - Great to hear from you. 5 weeks to go, how exciting!! Wow the view from your window sounds fantastic...wish I could be there with you, it sounds like a cool place to live. Thank you for all your support. I am feeling a little better, although I still have my moments. Ruth is trying to sort things out for us, so hopefully we'll be trying again soon. I know Miss Lobby will be born then and you will be extremely busy, but I'd love to keep you informed....

Janny - Wow...not long now. I really hope that this is your turn. I will be sending you loads of positivity down the lines!! You go girl!!

Crusoe - How you doing? Good news about your new date. Let's hope 2006 is finally our year??

Jo - Thinking of you and your little boy. I will be praying for you both.xx

Lesley-Jane - I've loved reading your posts. You sound so full of energy. It's great to hear that you are so positive. That's what we've all got to try and do. Then maybe we can make this the most successful thread ever??!!

Badger - Sorry to hear about your side effects from the drugs. The things we put ourselves through. It'll be worth it in the end!

Becca - Sorry to hear about your cold. Hope you're feeling a bit better soon!

AJ - How you doing? Thank you for your e-mail. You are such a supportive person. I am going to be with you all the way this time. It's got to be your turn, you deserve it sooo much.

RSMum - How are you? Thank you for your e-mail too. It meant a lot. Have you gotr any plans for this year?

Shazzer - Not long now, wishing you loads of luck.

Hi Kone.Valie,Michelle, Pearl and Ruth,

Love and luck to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Bel - just a quick one to reply - I have signed up with Ceram and waiting to hear from Ruth and also from my GP if they'd do the HIV etc..am very excited but also VERY scared. Not sure how long it's going to be before I go again , I guess Ruth's going to be worked off her feet..


----------



## Jennifer

Fab News RSMUM !  Keep me posted with any updates and I will put them on the list 

Bel - Great to see you back hun - lots of love and hugs to you 

Dawn - Not long for you now   Will keep everything crossed for you  

Loads of love to everyone else - sorry I have not mentioned you all by name but its getting tricky to keep up   Feel free to IM me with any updates for the list 

Lots of love and    to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## casey

Just popping in to say a big   to everyone 

RSMum - thats great news - Im at Ceram on 22 feb for an initial appt - it'd be great if we were there at the same time - Ill keep everything XXXXXXXXXX for you 

Hi Bluebell - you sound gorgeous as ever !!   

Hi Bel - glad to hear that you are looking forwards - and ruth is sorting things out for - take good care of yourself in the meantime XXXXXX

AJ - How are you ? are you getting all organised and feeling excited   

Crusoe - thanks for the PM - Im all sorted now  

badger - hope youre feeling better soon 

lesley jane - glad youre feeling soo positive

Earthe ( & Sam) - sending you lots of love and    - will be thinking of you both over the next few weeks XXX

Hi to Michelle, shazzer valie and pearl - and to everyone else - sorry but you are WAY TOO MANY for me to remember 

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

RSmum - That's great news. Really pleased for you. The CERAM is great and Ruth is the best...as I'm sure you know! Will be following your progress.Lots of love.x

Casey - Sorry...missed you off my last post. Glad to hear you are okay and looking forward to your next attempt. Gosh Ruth sure is gonna be busy!!

Jennifer - Thank you for your message and your support. We are still taking one day at a time, but I am feeling a little better each day. You have to look forward don't you? I won't give up. xx

Dawn - When do you fly out. It's soon isn't it. I will keep everything crossed for you. I'm sending you positive vibes....

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone

Hope you are all ok today.Just a quick question-what is the weather like in marbella at the mo moment as i am wondering what to pack & trying not to take the whole wardrobe  !!Hope someone can help please!

Love to you all,Becca XXXxxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh RSMUM... so excited for you that you're in for some TX action again. Can't wait !!

Bel ... I will *always* be looking in to see how you are getting on, even after Miss Lobby is born. You ain't getting rid of me that easily.

Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

RSMUM

Really pleased to hear you are going to Ceram for your next cycle.  You will be in really good hands with Ruth and the team.

All the very best

Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Thanks to all the lovely welcomes!

Well, DH and I finally found a local clinic to have my scans done at.  We're going to Sheffield Jessup.  The price is very good compared to LGI and others, and the woman we spoke to was so amazing!  Very professional and personable.  I'm still quite nervous though - have a very upset stomach.  I really need to try and chill.

Congrats to you RSMUM on signing up with Ceram.  From what I've read about it it's a great place. 

Michelle


----------



## Janny

Hi Becca

The weather from Spain! Its been glorious this week. Clear blue skies and around 18C in the day. At night though its chilly - you need a jumper and a coat but not your woolly gloves and scarf! Have just woken up to a warmer morning with some cloud and they say we will have some rain in the next couple of days - so pack a brolly too. The bbc website does 5 day forecasts and is reasonably reliable. I don't think Marbella is on but Malaga is.

When are you coming over - will we be there at the same time? If AF arrives on time my day one of cycle will be Monday and my first scan is day six - and then every other day.... Got a feeling everything might happen a day or two late though as I ovulated slightly late. Hope we do coincide  

Jan x


----------



## becca1969

Hi Janny 

Thanks for the weather update,very kind of you.I hate packing so i am planning on geting a bit done this weekend to get it out of the way!

We are flying out on the 15th Jan so hopefully we will see each other somewhere along the line-i am so familiar with my clinic in the uk it all seems a bit daunting going somewhere else but I am sure Ruth & her team will look after us well(i will be the nervous/shy one!!).I am now on the progynova & waiting for news from Ruth to part with my cash!!Then i go for scan of lining Fri 13th(ha ha!),fingers crossed fly out 15th.Will let you know when i have more details!

Thanks again-off to work now 

Lots of love Becca XXXXxx


----------



## roze

Hi, all,

Have been away for the boards for just two days and still finding it hard to keep up! I will have to go through it again this weekend!. But what a positive upbeat vibe on this board - a great start to the New Year.

Bluebell- I can't believe also you are nearly due-you are so supportive of us still trying to get there - we were at IVIB around the same time last year .  I fly over there on Sunday for FET on Monday. More nervous that ever but I am not sure why- think it may be the frosties and worrying whether any will be good for TX. I am going alone again as DH has other committments he cannot get out of, and I would not want him to. Staying in Hotel Amister again, and will be taking it really easy this time and ordering room service after TX. 

My lining has been causing a few concerns for the first time and only increased 0.3 mm from day 8 to 12- so I am now on 3 patches every other day. Hopefully this will do the trick by Monday. 

All the best to you all who are having tx in January, and those of you just starting on the journey.


love,


roze xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I'm finding it impossible to keep up with everyones news ...

Bel I am so pleased that you are feeling a little better - and it will very slowly get easier and easier. I still have the odd wobbly day but they are getting less. Looking towards the future is the only way to carry on. We will get there and it will be worth the wait and all the heartache. Believe and it will happen.
    

Bluebell I cant believe you have so little time until Miss Lobby is born - how exciting!!! I'm being selfish but I hope you still have a little time for FF after she is born we will all want to know how you are both doing and your encouragement, support, humour and good advice are depended on by many.

RSMUM - so you are off to Ceram too - good news you couldn't be in better hands.

Roze - good luck at IVIB - I hope all your frosties thaw out successfully and your treatment goes smoothly.

Sorry to everyone I have missed but sending you all positive vibes      

I am feeling very pleased with myself because I have just booked our flights to Spain. My DH are going for £9.99 each, each way. Now you can't get a better bargain than that!!!

Love to all
crusoe xxx


----------



## nats210

Hello

Hope you don't mind me posting but we are considering going to Ceram for DE and I would like to
ask if any of you went to Spain for a consultation first or did you complete the forms and send
them and just go for TX. If you did go for the consultation did you think it worth while?
Any advice welcome as we need to really start making some decisions about what our next steps are.

best wishes to all
Nats


----------



## crusoe

Hi Nats
we went out to Spain for a consultation. We thought this was important as we were a bit nervous about treatment abroad and wanted to get a "feel" for the clinic, staff and their proceedures. Personally I would have been a bit nervous about just going out "blind" for treatment - although at ceram you are in very good hands.
I'm just cautious by nature and wanted to check it out for myself. We were able to fly out cheaply and stay 1 night - it felt like a nice mini break in the sun. If you are very canny you could probably fly there and back in the same day.

Good luck with what ever you decide and any future treatment.


----------



## nats210

Hi Crusoe

Thanks for your reply. I notice you are in Herts, I have seen Mr Banerjee at Lister (Stevenage) and we are looking at moving to either abroad or a London clinic just for ease.
Where abouts are you?
Nats


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Nats - We went with gut instinct and just went to Ceram for tx   Money was an issue with us also so we were grateful to have saved the cost of an extra trip not to mention that I hate flying .  I have to say it was so easy to organise and absolutely no stress at all.  Would do the same all over again   Ceram is relaxed and friendly and I wouldn't go anywhere else for tx


----------



## nats210

Thank you Jennifer

Congratulations on your BFP great result
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Nats

I am in Stevenage but I try and avoid the Lister at all costs. The only gynacologists I have seen from the Lister are Mr Salvesen and Mr Hemaya - who are both very nice but I paid privately to see them.
We have paid for all our treatment privately. I was originally told years ago that I could have 3 donor egg cycles on the NHS. That turned into a bit of a joke when the clinic they sent me to couldn't find 1 donor let alone 3. My ex-husband messed it all up anyway by leaving me. I had to stop treatment obviously and with my new husband they have refused to offer me NHS treatment - so private it is. Treatment abroad has been the answer to my prayers.

Good luck with your decision making!
crusoe x


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

thank god its Friday....am totally shattered this week..I intend to do apsolutley nothing this weekend but rest.....niche   

I havent been on the board for two days and have just caught up..its so exciting as we all seem to have appointments coming up..Im finding it hard to keep up with everyone and remember all names..hope its not just me  

Nats- Im off to Ceram for my first appointment - I was just going to do it all by fax at first but then after a chat decided to go for a 1st appointment as I think Id feel more cpomfortable and we need a break in the Sun!!  Plus I need t get my medications as I have to be treated for galactoreah whilst on the cycle. But as Jennifer has said you may not need to as they are so professional and helpful. Think its down to the individual really and what is best for you. Maybe have a chat with them first before deciding?

Bel - thanks for the kind comments..am not so full of energy tonight - ha ha..Have to say Im dying to go to Spain now though..looking forward to the break as well as the appointment.


Lots of love 

Lesley xx


----------



## cesca

Hi girlie's.. I have been dipping in and out of this site as I usually post on the Goldie's site as I am soooo old, but we are off to Ceram on the 18th January for our first consultation! (Scary!) Thought I had better get to know all you lovely ladies as I hope to be posting on this site a bit more if all goes well with the lovely Ruth!.
Speak to you all soon .


----------



## roze

Hi Cesca,  welcome to abroadies- hopefully we FF's can help you on your way.

I also used to post on Goldies- are there any donor recipients on that thread?  Take heart, you are not as old as you think- I went to a new place to have a scan last week, and made a joke about doing all this at my age- also 44. The Dr seemed genuinely surprised and said as far as she was concerned there were many women in very late 40's  having successful donor tx and I was not by any means in the oldest age group.  

Good luck with your appointment at CERAM in January. By all accounts they are an excellent clinic with excellent results.


love


roze xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Cesca!  You've had such a tough time - I really hope 2006 is going to be the year for you.


----------



## Sasha B

Cesca,

How wonderful that you're off to Ceram on the 18th. I just wanted wanted to echo what RSMUM said, in that I hope you will see your dream come true this year.

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Cesca,

Lots of love to you for what you've gone through.  I wish you all the best at Ceram.

Michelle


----------



## valie

hi everyone,

Just a quickie. My computer is really playing up at the moment and keeps crashing. I'd just finished typing a really long post the other day and the screen froze, I couldn't get it back. Most annoying!  

Anyway, this must be the longest thread ever! I can't believe how many girls are going to Ceram. I want to hear all about it!  

I've been working long shifts too so haven't really had time to catch up fully on everyone's posts - it's gonna take a while! But I'm going to catch up fully on my first day off. 

Casey - Hi how are you? 

Will talk soon girls, hope everyone's in good form.

Love Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya everyone...just wanted to do a quick   ...I asked my GP if seh woudl do my HIV adn Hep and Syphilis tests, they rang on Friday to say "where was my card?", I said " what card? " they said " the one you had when you were pregnant"..I almost died..my heart just hit the floor.. ..I had to explain to her I was only pregnant for 2 weeks so had NO card ( v. wobbly voice )..I mean it's not as if they don't know me!  ..anyway, they say they " don't do HIV and Syphilis" and can't tell me where to go..great!!!

Anyway - knew you'd understand..just HAD to get it off my chest..

Thansk for being here you lot,I couldn't do all this without you.

Deb x


----------



## roze

Deb/RSMUM

I am sorry that you were treated so insensitively. They really should have known your history. This is awful, and there seems to be a lot of it about unfortunately at GP surgeries.

This is ridiculous- of course they can do the HIV and syphilis- these are regular tests that any lab can do. Seems they just don't want to.  Anyone is especially entitled to an HIV test.  Would it help if you spoke to your GP directly?

If really not so, most private clinics can assist. London is full of them, but I suspect Manchester has its fair share.

Good luck,

roze xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Roze - yeah, well, my GP has done an awful lot to help me over the years so I can't really complain, she's been brilliant in fact. I can always go over to CARE to get them done, as I'll be having my scans and that done there I don't mind so much as it's good to keep them involved..but the cost and the travelling for both me and DH is such a hassle - ah well..we'll see...felt guilty after my rant as it's NOTHING compare to how some people on this thread have been treated..


----------



## casey

RSMUM
Im having the same tests done at either ceram or care. I have appt at CARE on weds when im going to check out the price of the tests and an appt on thurs at gp's where ill ask her if she can help to cut down costs via NHS - if not ill get the tests done at ceram on our forst consultation - ive got the price list form ruth 
Ill let you know how i get on re what tests done where and how much they cost

as dr's receptionist - remember they have to undergo VERY SPECIAL TRAINING to learn how to be sooo insenstive and uncaring ! Its not easy when the whole world wants to strangle you every single working day  

love casey XXX


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwww Deb - how awful   My GP did our HIV/HEP/ tests along with a full screen.  The second time I wanted them done, I didn't see the GP first, I just booked an appt with the nurse and when I got there I told her what I wanted   I didn't give them a chance to say no   Although I have been very lucky and I knew they wouldn't mind.

I think some GPs/Receptionists forget that we PAY for the NHS - It is NOT FREE HEALTHCARE as some would have us believe.

rant over


----------



## caron

Dear DEB  just had to post was sooooo angry , you know how I feel about bl**dy receptionists its always "more than there jobs worth" I know your doctor has always been really fair so cant you just book an appointment with her , then when she see's you will recognise you and you can explain how they did it for you before etc, our surgery did it for us and we are only down the road from you so dont see why they should be differnt.

anyway flower these things are sent to try us , but remember we're made of stronger stuff  , and just wanted to thank you for always being there for me , so if you need me shout   

love and luck to you all 
caron xxxx


----------



## River

RSMUM - that is awful!

My mum works as a Doctors receptionist (but she is one of the very nice ones ). She is extremely sensitive to Infertility mainly because of what she has gone through with me. Anyway, she often gets ladies calling in who ask if they can have blood tests done as they are having Private IVF done.She always says 'yes you most certainly can' and gets the doctor to fill out the bloodcards and calls the person back with appointments dates. At the end of the day, people who need HIV tests for immigration purposes, insurance purposes go to their surgeries all the time to get these tests done and they are not told ' we can't help'. Even if the surgery doesn't have the facility to take blood they should be able to fill out a card so you can go to the pathology ward at your local hospital to have this done. If the receptionist won't help, book an appointment with the Doctor specifically to talk about this issue.

This is just a case of receptionists making up there own rules. We have to have our bloodtests prior to going to CERAM and I called my surgery the other day and got a similar response from the receptionist.  I am not going to accept this and am going to fight my case til they do it. I have saved the NHS thousands over the few months and it is my right to have these bloodtests done.
My mum is always telling me that she gets scores of pregnant 15 years in at the surgery who really couldn't give a damn and the NHS bends over backwards for them, pandering to their every whim. Yet responsible women like us in marriages or long term relationships who need a helping hand get nothing at all


----------



## Clara Rose

RSMUM, I'm sorry about your GP being of no help. What is their problem sometimes? And don't talk to me about GP's receptionists...I have had more than my fair share of grief from them...  

I am a blood donor and before I went for my appointment in Barcelona I phoned the Blood Transfusion Centre and got a letter confirming that my blood had tested negative for HIV, Hep B, syphilis and CMV. I did not have to go near my GP. They do this all the time for IVF patients, and it certainly saved me a lot of hassle.

Clara


----------



## chrissier

RSMUM

I can't believe your surgery has been so difficult over your blood tests.  All they need to do is take some blood and send it off to the local hospital.  It's not that much hassle for them!!  Have you actually asked your doctor or was it just the receptionist?

Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

Caron - Have just read your fab news !!!!!!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## RSMUM

I asked the receptionist to ask her as she's always been so helpful and knew we were looking to move clinics. I thought it would be better than wasting her time using up an appointment slot.I do have an appointmetn to see her in a few weeks time but want to get moving as soon as poss.

Funnily enough, I used to give blood but stopped cos of the seemingly continuous IVF's 

How are you by the way? Keep meaning to check on the "Buns" thread..

D x


----------



## RSMUM

Thank goodness you posted Caron - was finding it sooo hard to be


----------



## Jennifer

Roze has her FET tomorrow (Monday) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *GOOD LUCK ROZE FOR FET ON MONDAY !! *


----------



## valie

Hi girls,

Glad you're all having a good rant - get it out of your system!! 

It's so weird that some Dr's will agree to do tests and others don't. Why on earth doesn't the NHS have a common policy?  They obviously have no idea how stressful and difficult this whole IVF thing is. Doing the tests is the least they could do. I'll probably never get IVF on NHS cos they just don't have enough donor eggs in Ireland and as some of you have pointed out we all pay for NHS, it isn't free.  So I feel they owe me something. Doing a few blood tests every so often isn't asking for the world!  

I'm going to see my Dr tomorrow to see if he'll do tests for me, so will let you know how I get on. If he says no, I might start giving blood. My consultant charges about £600 for the tests and if I go to Spain for them where they're a lot cheaper you have the flights and accommodation so it still costs the same. Sometimes it seems more like an endurance test than an attempt at pregnancy! 

I've finally finished the week from hell so I feel (and look) like this  


Love Valie and keep smiling!  as someone once said to me "don't let the ******** get to you"!


----------



## RSMUM

Valie - sorry about your week from hell - hope you get to put your feet up now


----------



## crusoe

RSMUM I'm sorry you are having hassle over blood tests. I think my opinion on the NHS is well known - it's inefficient, wastes time and money and employs at lot of people who have no interest in helping or caring for others.
We have had all our bloods done privately after my DH's GP made some really crass joke about HIV tests resulting in DH walking out of the surgery.
I hope you get things sorted soon and without too much stress.

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## shazzer

Hallo everyone

Feeling a bit newvous and apprehensive today. Pill not working for me so had to take prostrap injection today. I am so used to IVF going smoothly for me except for the result of course, that it worries you when this is not as straightforward as you hoped. Ruth has been an Angel and spoken to me on her valuable days off so very very grateful to her. But another hiccup has happened as I have to go to manchester on the 16th for 3 days but this will also be a daya i need a blood test for Ceram. I just feel today that this cycle is destined not to happen and this donor that I never thought would appear will be snapped up by someone else.

Has anyone else had scans and blood tests in Manchester and can they recommend anywhere I can get it done privately.

I have just realised that I really no nothing about this Donor cycle IVF . After you have the injection you then take Prognova tablets, what are these for ?

Any help would be appreciated

thank you

Sharon


----------



## Jennifer

Shazzer - The progynova tablets are oestrogen to thicken the womb lining   I am sure you will be able to get the bloods done in Manchester.


----------



## SarahElizabeth

RSMum Debs, just wanted to add my concern at the unhelpful receptionist you dealt with.  Can't see why they cannot do your blood tests - they must be taking blood for all sorts of reasons all the time.  Hope you can get it sorted out soon.  It's just another hassle to deal with.

Interested to see that you are now going ahead with Ceram.  Very exciting.  It must feel so good to have a set plan again.  Wishing you all the best     

Beth


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone, 

another weekend over and work tomorrow - but hey never mind it will soon be spain for me - ha ha 

Shazzer- sorry to hear youre having a tough time hun..fingers crossed things work out for you. I live in Manchester and suggest that you give Care a ring or St.Marys hospital (they are both near eachother) and ask about youre blood test , Im sure that they would do it for you..

RSMUM - sorry about your receptionist..  I know exactly how you feel about the NHS, along with everyone else on this thread.   My GP will not help us at all with any tests and I feel like a complete inconvenience whenever I see him, Im supposed to be on the waiting list in the north for IVF and was missed off in error, after reminding them after a year they apologised and said I would be put on the list where I should be, another year later and another phone call and hey guess what Ive been missed off the list again .. 

I read a story in the Mirror on Saturday where a top consultant at St. Barts (I think) is speaking out for people like us who suffer from Infertility..he said its about time we got help and were treated with compassion and respect and not like we were a pain in da ass.  .it is an ILLNESS like anyother illness and we need help and the way we are treated is unjust and unfair. Im honestly thinking of writing to him and thanking him for saying this! Anyway Im having my tests at Ceram on the 25th when we have our 1st appintment - can you not do this too Rsmum?

Roze - AM wishing you lots and lost of luck..EVERYTHING is crossed for you! GOOD LUCK 

Jennifer - I dont know how you remember everything and everyone - youre a star!

River - hello  I completely agree with you and your Mum. My DH works at the Community drug and alchol rehabilitation team in the North and sees everyday young girls coming in pregnant or just not looking after themselves and they get everything handed to them on a plate. I know some people are dealt a rough hand in life and I do beleive that they need love and help but honestly!! My hubby told me they now can have their hair and nails done to make them feel better, have got a music room with decks and sound system, get bus fares etc paid, can see a doctor whenever they want (all paid for by our taxes)..oh and treat my hubby who is the receptionist like a piece of dirt and he isnt allowed to say anything as they have problems .. He has found it quite hard lately to not say anything as we have got no help whatsoever in our plight. My hubby also had an accident at work a few years ago and was blinded in his right eye, it has affected his life and confidence as he had to leave his job abd retrain but he has never recieved any help at all. He cannot have cosmetic surgery on the NHS as they dont deem it neccessary.. HEY listen to me, Im off on a rant now - SORRY   


Congratulations to Caron!!

Im off to Germany with work this week so wont be posting till weekend but just wanted to wish everyone who has appointments or treatment all the luck in the world,

Love and hugs to ya all!! 

Lesley xx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Sorry to have been AWOL for sometime.  FOr those who dont remember me, my DH and I are having DE and DS treatment in Barcelona (IM). 

I have a question re: starting patches - I stopped the pill on Thursday and my AF is due today and I had brown spotting yesterday and the start of AF today but not full flow.  Do you have to be in full flow before you start the patches and is there a time limit to the full flow - where I need to defer taking pacthes until tomorrow if I dont have full flow before a certain time.  I am really not sure and its too late to ask the clinic!

COngratulations to all the positives since I last logged on.  And huge hugs to all those with the wrong results.

Thanks for your help.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Tina - good luck with the tx - I can only hazzard a guess as I'm not a medical person.. but I reckon you need to have full flow to be a "proper" AF and I've always worked on it starting before noon or 1p.m. depending on the clinic to count as DAY ONE..


----------



## Tina K

Hi

RSMUM thanks hun for the feedback, that is what I thought - but I really cant remember what the IM specifically instructed.  Anyone else out there at IM who can help?

Cheers

Tina


----------



## Kendra

Hi Tina,

I'm at IM Barcelona and due to start patches next week ish (my last day of Yasmin today) - I remember Dr Olivares emphasising that AF should be full flow, not just the early spotting some folk have, before starting the patches. Hope this helps!

I guess that you'll be there before me, so all the very best!
Kendra


----------



## safarigirl

hi 
just watned to say hi to everyone, i have been A wall for a while - i had a bit of a cold, and decided to take it easy and get healthy before treatment at end of this month!!!!!
Had my oestriadial tests done today, not sure what i am looking for, (anyone know anything about this?) but at least everything seems to be going to plan.

anway glad to see all the new faces on the thread


----------



## ladyblue

Hi Ladies,

I post mainly on the buns and babies thread now, but I like to pop in every now and then, to see how you all are.  

Tina, I'm at IM, and I agree with what the others have said.
I had a similar incident, when AF started late afternoon/early evening. IM told me to wait until the next day, and start using the patches in the morning. So, that is what I would do, if I were you.

LesleyJane, you have had an awful time of it lately, and so has your DH, by the sound of it!
You sound like such a lovely, strong  person, I'm sure you will get through all this, and I truly hope you and your DH get what you obviously deserve....a BFP!!!

Roze, I believe it is your ET today. Wishing you all the luck in the world, and I hope everything goes well for you.    

Good luck to all those going for transfer this month, I believe the're are quite a few of you! AJ, Kayse, Kendra to name but a few! 
  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Jennifer

ROZE - Hope your FET went well today - can't wait to hear how you got on


----------



## valie

Hi All,

Roze  Hope everything went really well today with transfer.

Well, went to the doctor today and he let me have the tests, no problem. He said yes straightaway, much to my delight. He wouldn't do DH though cos he's with a different doctor but I've made an appt for him to see his dr ASAP and see if he'll agree too. Still that's oen little victory. 

I managed to fix mm computer except it won't let me do funny faces on these messages now, don't know why!!

Going in to chat room now to see if any of you are in

Best wishes,

Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Roze,

Hope your FET went well today and that you have your precious cargo safely on-baord. Sending loads of   !

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Great News Valie - Its so much easier when you have your GP on side


----------



## MichelleM72

Evening everyone!

Roze, hoping all went well today.  

Valie, so glad your GP appt. went well! 

I just received a phone call from IVI saying to go ahead and start, which we were already planning to do.  Going for ultrasound on Wednesday to make sure uterus is clear.  It's getting quite exciting now! 

Michelle xx


----------



## River

I have only just read your posts ladyblue and sasha - congratulations on your BFP
I went to see my consultant today, 6 weeks after my lap and he has agreed to put me on clomid during the interim whilst I am waiting for my initial IVF appointment and who knows!
Feel a lot more positive today!   
Hugs to one and all.
Your girls are becoming like my virtual family. Good news/bad news, I feel I have to come to FF!
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

river -good luck with youre clomid hun-sending you lots of luck  

Roze - thinking of you - hope it went well  


Valie- glad you have a nice gp and its going well..

Ladyblue and Sasha B - nice to hear fromyou both..am still thrilled for you  Thanks for your kind words debs..heres hpoing..am feeling quite positive. I work in textiles and had to go comparative shopping to Boots today for my boss and buy their baby range..tried to not get too excited and look at it too much as dont want to have a big fall if it doesnt work...but hey u never know 

Tina and Kendra- nice to hear from you..wishing you lots of luck and fingers crossed..

Love to everyone else and good luck this week..Ill be back on line Friday,

Hugs Lesley xx


----------



## Tina K

Hi

Thanks everyone for the advice yesterday.

Sorry this is a me post.....

I am so angry with myself and totally feel like I have messed this up before I have even started.  Honestly, this is the only thing I have to do and I've done it wrong.

I started my patches when I thought i was in full flow, but had only a little bleeding.  As it turns out, it wasn't full flow, and straight away the bleeding stopped and I've had none since.

I have spoken to the clinic who said dont worry but I am beside myself.  This is our last go and I feel like Ive totally ruined our chances. I obviouslyt havent now had a full AF and so my lining is going to be all over the place.

Sorry for this - I stay away for ages from the site as i have had a hard time coping lately, then I rant on about my mistake!!!!

Has anyone got any words of wisdom?

Thanks for your support ladies.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Tina - I'm sorry you are having such a tough time. I know just what its like - I too agonise over every little detail of flow and timing  . Mine always pretends to start and then goes away again - maddening isn't it!)  I'm sure you haven't ruined anything. The clinic have a great reputation and I'm sure would not let you go on if there was any problem..... I have often read on this site of people with thin linings and their doctors seem to be able to make last minute drug adjustments to boost it - so I'm sure an issue on day one is not going to be the end of the world. Nor does a thick lining seem to be any real benefit - my last one was ''beautiful'' and I still got a BFN, whereas other people succeed with a lining which has worried them for days... 

I am on day one today, but not DE so I doubt we'll be going at the same pace? Do you have a guesstimate date for ET yet?  

Sending lots of calmness and luck over the internet (but hanging on to a little for myself - I'll need it!)    

Jan xxx


----------



## cesca

Hi Girlie's ...  thanks for the lovely welcome.  Our appointment isn't long now(18th Jan) and I'm beginning to get nervous Have we done the right thing, are we too old .all sorts of worries!  
Tina  .I'm not sure how all this works with patches but if the clinic said not to worry I'd try and relax . you need to stay chilled. I know its hard coz so much is riding on things being right but the clinic know what they are doing. Try and hang in there. ( I can talk I'm already worrying and we haven't even got passed the 1st appt!!!) Its easier to give others calming advise! 
  speak soon Love Cesca xxxx


----------



## Tina K

Hi 

Thanks so much for the words of calm and comfort!  I was so incredibly positive about this whole thing and I am just so mad at myself.  However I have resolved not to worry as I am sure if there is a problem this will show up on my scan.

Janny - I have no ET date yet - just a scan date of next Monday. I think from other people's experience ET should be 7-10 days after the scan. Are you having full IVF at IM then?  Good luck hun.

Cesca - thanks for the advice - I am trying to stay calm and positive, just wish I hadnt made the mistake!  I am sure it will be fine.

Thanks for the support and a big happier HELLO to everyone else. 

Love Tinaxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Tina
I'm not sure if this is helpful, but if you had your bleed after taking birth control pills, you wouldnt have got a ' proper bleed/full flow' probably anway, as its not a proper period?
I might be wrong, but I was speaking to my acupuncurist about this. I have just had my af after stopping brith control pills and taking prostrap injection and to be honest it was not much of a period!

I think everything will be fine, and your lining will be great by the time you get to ET.  But it is anxious this whole thing, i have all my drugs from spain so never know what i am doing when i get them anyway!!!

I agree with cesca if the clinic said dont worry then i wouldnt - if they felt it would hinder your cycle i am sure they would have told you.

Roze being thinking of you and hoping transfer went well ....   
big hello to everyone


----------



## Bel

Hi Safarigirl,

Just read your note on the bottom of your posts. Gosh..I can't believe you have been through 3 x M/C. We have been TTC for 9 years. After 4 IVF's and 2 x TX at the Ceram, we finally got a BFP in November. But at our 9wk scan the Baby had died 2 days before. We were and still are devastated. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you. I just wanted to say that I admire your strength and I really hope I am able to have the same strength as you to continue with our dream....

Wishing you loads of luck for 2006,

Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

Thank you bel for your lovely message - yes 3 miscarriages was tough, which is why we reached the decision for donor eggs - i guess this is our last shot, and my dh and i feel that if it doesnt work we can truly say we tried everything!  I had no idea when i started this trying for a baby this is the point we would reach, but in a way thats exciting as well, and i just feel grateful that my dh and i can use the technology and science to try and get our dream.... i always seem to have taken alternative paths in life, and as a kid even wanted to be different (be careful what you wish for    .... who knew it would lead here .... but i'm up for the challenge!

I am so sorry for your miscarriage - its very hard at 9 weeks, because you start thinking of it as been real.  Take some time out as it is something you have to cope with, and more importantly grieve over, i know it probably sounds trite, but you will start to feel better, you will go from that terrible feeling of anguish and grief when you wake up to a point when you are able to feel better, and you will even find yourself laughing or smiling as your soul/mind starts to heal ....  I am still grateful that I have been pregnant (even though no babies) and that for whatever reason a little child spirit fufilled their journey for whatever time they needed in me. But now I'm going budhist on you and i will stop .... but please know that i do understand how painful this is for you and have been thinking of you since i heard your news ....

these boards have been a saviour to me, a place to write, to cry, to vent to laugh, and i think it has really helped my process to have people that understand all aspects of what we are all going through - the board which deals with pregnancy loss is a wonderful space where you can post as well and lots of women will understand what you are going through ...

I will be lookiing out for you in 2006!!!!!


----------



## nats210

Hi Girls

can anyone recommend where to stay near to Ceram, might be going next week & need a room for the night.
thank you


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Nats

My Dh and I stayed at the El Faro (we used Simon, Ruths husband to fetch/carry us - but the hotel was about 15 mins or so drive away from the clinic).

The el faro is cheap - it was 108 euros for two nights for my Dh and I  (i.e. 54 euros a night) - basic, but clean and nice - very near to walk to beach, restaurants and old town.  If you do book a hotel room there ask them to give you a room that looks out on the main street - we looked out onto a building site which wasnt that great - the rooms have little balcony's ....

you can google el faro marbella, and it should bring up a place to call (its a spanish number but you dial a UK number to get through to book).  Or you can email suzanna on [email protected] who i booked our hotel room through.

You can also email simon (I can send you his email address) and he will look for other accomodation for you if you want something a bit different to this. as he has awhole lot of ideas and resources around accomodation in marabella

Hope this helps


----------



## nats210

Many thanks for this will make a note of it.


----------



## roze

Hi, guys, thanks for all your good wishes- 

Just got back in - flew back from Barcelona this afternoon. All went well yesterday - lost 4 embies but they transferred two good ones- 3 still left in the freezer, so may yet have one more chance if it doesn't work out this time.

Had doppler scan yesterday- they only charged 75 euros - £45 compared with £150 PLUS here. No problems identified with blood flow.

Booked with Expedia and somehow managed to get on business class going out! They must have used up their quota or something, as I certainly didn't pay a business class fare. It wouldn't have been so remarkable but there were only around 15 people on the entire flight, and I was the only one in business class so had the dedicated steward all to myself!  I have to say it was very pleasant, but must not get used to that standard of living...

Will catch up with everyone later, as have not read all the postings yet in any detail, - now want to have a bath and have some rest.

love to you all, and welcome to all the new faces.



roze xxx


----------



## Janny

Good to hear from you Roze   Sorry to hear about the four you lost but it shows the two that survived are toughies! Hope they are burrowing in right now - lots of   for the next two weeks x

AJ - where are you? Hope everything is OK with you  

Today is day one of ICSI for me (short protocol) - first injection tomorrow morning. Hope DH can remember how its done   All this needle exposure has really helped with my phobia (very expensive therapy!) - trouble is that now I am less panicky about the thing going in, I can feel the pain more   Will try not to be mardy! He has to go away next week so a nurse / friend is going to inject me - don't mind that (don't tell him but she hurts less!) but am dreading being alone at home   Better then than during 2ww though I think...

To be honest I am going into treatment this time with mixed feelings - last time was my first BFN so I was blissfully and naively optimistic most of the time. This time I know how bad it will feel.... You all know what this feels like I know, and have bravely persevered. Thank you for being there - you are all a great support and inspiration  

Tina - sounds likely that we will be cycling together then, Monday will be day 7 for me so we are almost synchronised if everything goes to plan for us both! I am CERAM in Marbella though not IM

Lots of love to everyone x


----------



## abbyw

Hi there,

I'm new and possibly having tx at CERAM. (Waiting to hera from Ruth for our Apt date!  ) 

Just a quick question really, Can my local hospital ( who I have had some tests with already) do the bloods that CERAM need?

I'm scared off mentioning it to them incase they take us off the NHS list. (I suppose it doesn't really matter anyway as round here it's going to take years!!!  ) 

My Dr has already said that if we go Private we will forgo our place on the NHS list.

What do I tell them though to get all our screening tests done I would like to be honest but will they refuse me tx in the future??

Thanks

Abby


----------



## cesca

Hi Nats when are you going to Ceram? we are flying on the 17th for our appointment on the 18th Jan. We got Simon , Ruths husband to organise everything and he has been great . we are staying at the El Fuerte hotel which is about 5 mins walk from the clinic. price is 100.37 euros which is about £70 for B&B for both of us. 
Hope it all goes well for you  Cesca xxx


----------



## Janny

Hi CERAM girls! There is a lovely boutique hotel in Marbella old town called The Town House - its just a stride away from the clinic. It has only about 9 / 10 rooms and costs about 100 Euros B & B I think. I've not stayed there personally but friends have. Their website is comes up on the first page of google if you put in the hotel name and Marbella (don't think we're allowed to post links?) and there is a review on trip advisor website (independent customer review site). Wish I had an excuse to stay there but I only live up the road!

Maybe see you in the CERAM waiting room....

Jan x


----------



## cesca

Hi Janny. lucky you living in Spain. Whats the weather like at the mo. We just came back from Italy and it was sooooo cold.  We are coming over to Ceram on the 18th ,but what do I put in the suitcase?  Thermals or t shirts and jumper ?


----------



## crusoe

Roze

Just wanted to say good luck for your 2ww I hope it isn't too stressful. I hope those embies are snuggling down and getting comfy. 
Good news that you still have some left in the freezer too - but fingers crossed you won't be needing those. I'm sending you lots of positive vibes.   

I'm a little scared that 4 of your embies didn't make it - I've only got 4 and I'm pinning all my hopes on them!!!

Love to all
Crusoe
x


----------



## Janny

Hi Cesca - a lot of the time its glorious (like the best UK weather in May), sometimes it rains.... don't pack your thermals or your bikini, just everything in between! It will vary between about 6C min at night and 19C max in the day.

Hope to bump into you on the 18th. I'm in that day for my second scan I think, all being well...

Jan x


----------



## cesca

Thanks Janny can't wait now ,weather here is terrible, so cold and it just makes you so miserable. A bit of warmth to warm my bones seems just the job even if it is just for a couple of days!  Thanks again  Cesca xxx
Ps Maybe we will bump into you  our appointment time is 10.30am.


----------



## casey

Hiya all 
just a quick message to send Roze lots and lots of    
keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx for you xx

Abby - sorry i don't know the answer to your questions as ive never been on NHS waiting lists - maybe Ruth could give you some advice

janny -    for the next couple of weeks - hope it goes by quickly for you

good luck to everyone going for appts and tx in the next couple of weeks 
I'm a bit impatient now and regretting that i said id wait until feb for 1st consultation - but dd can't miss school and i s'pose its gives me time to try and get into shape  

just out of interest - level 1 immune testing - has anyone found this helpful or is it a waste of £££ 

anyway bye for now
caseyxxx


----------



## nats210

Hi Cesca

We are hoping to go via Easyjet & go there & back in a day for our first appointment which will be either next Thursday (gulp) or the 9th Feb.  Best of luck can't wait to hear how you get on.
Roze best of luck on the 2ww.
nats
x


----------



## becca1969

Hi Janny,

Wow-there are lots of us visiting ceram at the mo.My donors period was slightly late so we are looking at e/t 20th or 21st Jan fingers crossed.We fly out on 15th so i am on countdown now..... 

This will be our 5th cycle(although 1st with d/e)-just praying this is our time.

Best of luck to you,all the ceram girls & everyone on this thread,

lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone ....
I've been offline for a few days and also away at the w/e, so can't even begin to catch up with you all !!  
Just to say great news Roze ........and good luck for the 2WW.  I'll be thinking of you loads.

Janny ... sorry you are having needle probs.  They are a bug*er aren't they ??  I gave myself my injections when I was doing IVF with my own eggs, but DH prepared the syringes  / injector guns, and seemed to enjoy it all just a bit too much !!  I called him 'Dr Death' !!  I can understand you fears.  It's so hard to be positive when you've had a few BFNs, but don't be too hard on yourself, beating yourself up telling yourself to be positive .....it's just the way so many of us cope with this ... ie if we assume it won't work, then we can't be so disappointed.  It's natural self protection.

AJ .. thank you for you lovely IMs.  Looking forward to a big wallowy reply session to them !

RSMUM .. will be phoning you soon.  Have withdrawal symptoms for a nice big fat chat with you.

Love to everyone else,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Hello all just dropping in to wish roze all the best for the 2ww hope those little precious bundles are making themselves at home and snuggling in well.
Good luck to all you lucky ladies going to Ceram soon wishing you all the luck in the world for your treatment ( i am sooo jealous).
Trying so hard to lose some weight before we start treatment but it is so hard .
i have such a love affair with bread and chocolate(not together) that i find it impossible to resist either.don't laugh but i am actually thinking of trying hypnotheraphy as a last resort!!
Love and luck to all
Katherine


----------



## Janny

Hi Katherine - I hope you don't have too long a wait   - any idea of timescales? I think you were originally hoping to be coming to Spain January / February? Why not send AJ an IM about whether hypnotherapy is a good idea - I think she has said that she is qualified. That way you won't waste any money if its not.... I know what you mean about bread but for me its cheese not chocolate  . I find it helps if I keep all bread in the freezer and just thaw it when we need it. At least the thaw time gives me time to reconsider! 

Forgot to ask you all yesterday - I am O-ve blood. If I get pregnant (first time) are there any complications - or is that just subsequent pregnancies (I wish ) 

Jan x


----------



## MichelleM72

Hello to you all!

Roze - so glad your trip went well.  Lots and lots of    that those little ones stay nice and cozy.

Well, I went for my first ultrasound to make sure my uterus is cyst-free and check the lining.  The tech said everything looks fine, so they'll fax the results to Spain and hopefully Spain will call me later this afternoon to say "go ahead and start the drugs".

I'm quite excited!

Love to everyone,
Michelle


----------



## safarigirl

Kone

look at swinging clock, tick tock, tick tock,  you are in a deep state of hypnosis, you do not want chocolate, you do not want bread, when you wake up you will not remember any of this except the desire to eat fruit.

on the count of three .......


shew, i am going to find myself something to eat, doing this hypnotherapy has made me hungry!!!!!!!!!!

AJ WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## kone

Safari girl i laughed out loud at your post thanks for trying to help but as i was reading it i was eating an iced chocolate bun and a buttered hot cross bun(why are they in the shops already?)so i don't think it worked.
Janny nice of you to remember that we where originally hoping to go to Ceram in February .Unfortunately i didn't know about the problem with eye colour.My husband has blue eyes and i have green so we have to wait a bit longer for a donor hopefully march or april still much quicker than England so i am not complaining.The only other option is divorce and a quick whirlwind romance with a green/brown eyed or glass eyed man!!!!!!
Katherinex


----------



## badger b

Hi everyone,
great to hear loads of ladies getting ready for treatment in barcelona or ceram,heres hoping for lots of lovely bfps!

just had my oestridial blood test back today,does anyone know what 65 pMOL/L means?!


badger


----------



## cesca

Hi Janny    answering you question about negative blood groups,I am b- and it is subsequent children that are the problem.Not so much these days as  they now give you something called anti D after the birth and that stops anti bodies that will harm other babes. Some hospitals give anti D a couple of times in the pregnancy. I had that when I was pregnant and I never had any problems with either of my 2 pregnancies.What you must remember though is that if you ever miscarry  you must tell the hospital you are a negative blood group.They will then administer the anti d but it has to be within 72 hours.  Good luck.


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Badger

I had my oestridial (sp?) test done this week as well and my reading was 56 or something like that.  Ruth told me that they are looking for anything under 150 (exact figure not sure of) so I am sure yours is fine.


----------



## badger b

Phew!thanks safarigirl!


didnt even know what it was for,doh!oh well least thats ok,should be starting prognova soon.when are you starting?

badger


----------



## abbyw

Hi everyone!

I've just got my 1st appointment at CERAM on Jan 19th. DH and I have just booked our flights and we're very excited!

Can I join you all now    

Hoping to do IVF/ICSI using my own eggs.

Abby


----------



## cesca

Hi Abby welcome, I am a new girlie too. We are at Ceram on the 18th jan having De . Good luck and I'm sure we will speak soon . love Cescaxxx


----------



## abbyw

Hi Cesca,

Let me know how you get on. DH and I are very excited.  

Is this your 1st appointment?

Anyone know what they ask you or what happens

Abby


----------



## Jennifer

Abbyw - Welcome to Abroadies   I will add you to the list tomorrow


----------



## becca1969

Hi Cesca & Abby,

My dh & i will be at ceram around same time as you two-it will be our donors e/c around that time-fingers crossed she gets some lovely eggs for us.
Let me know how you get on.I can't believe we are actually going in a few days!

Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## nats210

Hi

just booked my first appointment, 9th Feb, best of luck to the girls going before me, here's to lot's of BFP's in 2006.

Nats


----------



## cesca

Hi girlie's... 
Becca good luck, I bet you are really excited. How long did you have to wait for a donor and are you blue or brown eyed? We are both blue and green eyed so I am wondering if we will have to wait much longer than a couple of months ,we are even considering going to Moscow as they have more blue eyed donors available. My main worry is that I am B negative blood group which is a pain as only 3% of the population has this blood group .Just my luck adding to my difficulties!!!  My age is against me too coz I really don't want to be Granny aged when I get pregnant!  

Abby... This is our first appointment and we are going with the view that if we have to wait more than 4 months we will go else where. The reason we chose Ceram was the high recommendation's everyone has for the clinic and the lovely Ruth sounds really on the ball. Also my local clinic knows Ruth and recommended them.But I was talking to a BBC researcher yesterday about the programme they are doing on infertility and he highly recommended Moscow as we are blue and green eyed  and said they donut have a waiting time as most of their donors are blue eyed..So we are considering that option too.
Nats  Good luck with your visit I will tell you all about ours when we get back.
Speak to you soon  Cesca xxx


----------



## Jennifer

*Important !!!*

Hi Ladies 

Can everyone who would like to be added/updated to the list please send me an IM as its getting so busy and I think there are people who I haven't added 

Thanks


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all!!!!  Gosh, I thought I was on the wrong site.......soooooooo many newbies!!  Hey, and I bet the newbies are thinking "just who is THIS!  AJ is the newbie!"  I have been run off my feet so much by work that I almost cancelled my FET for next week to postpone it and then I thought "what the hell am I doing?!"   

This is just a quickie as I tried to read through all the posts and have to get back to work so......Roze, fantastic news re your lovely embies and I really hope the 2ww is going well.  More importantly I AM SENDING YOU MASSES OF GOOD VIBES FOR A BFP! xxxxx you so deserve it.  Thinking of you.

Janny, are you at the Ceram?  I haven't mangaed to go back that far yet on the thread.  So many postings to read.  Good luck sweetheart.

Me?  Started the patches on Sunday, scan booked with the ARGC on Monday who have now said they can't give me the scan and referred me to the Ultrasound clinic in Harley Street!!  Still awaiting the results of last week's NK follow-up tests from the ARGC.  I keep pestering and have been told "they are on a pile on the doctor's desk but we have to look after our girls first......"  Nice one.    Surely I count as one of "their girls" after having parted with sooooo much money with them and being on their books for the last 8 months, blood test after blood test?  I have told them that I fly out to Barcelona next Thursday for a Friday FET so they ought to let me know if I need the IVIG treatment way before I go!!!!  More to the point, I am solidly booked up for the coming week, only Saturday is free from work and whichever day they say I have to go in for treatment (if, of course, I do need treatment) I will have to cancel that day of work but don't know which day that is yet!  I have also asked for Dr O at the IM to do the FET!   Husband asked why I'd done that   and I said "it just feels right", which it does!  Not that I fancy a George Clooney lookalike doing his job where I'd rather he didn't get a glimpse of.... 

I hope our gang is doing well.  I've even got a couple of IM I haven't opened yet, sorry.  

Quick rundown of my life.....Mum's dog is not well and hasn't got long they reckon so I had to deal with that one for her, Stepdad isn't well, very upsetting, one of my managers (a woman) at my second job (paid employment rather than my therapy work) decided to take me off a major job for later this year and when I asked why the reason given was that I was undergoing IVF!!!!  Lots of emails flying about with me challenging the decision.  Has left a nasty taste in my mouth as my other managers have been wonderful (all men).  I have decided that, as far as my work is concerned, this is my last IVF attempt (hopefully it is because I get PREGNANT!!!! But, if not, I shall just lie from now on in.  Terrible shame.)

If you don't hear from me until Saturday, good luck everyone, bless you and may lots of  be with you!

Love, AJ xxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi AJ - you had me very worried there! What a long period of silence.....I can't believe you almost put your work before your FET  . DP is seriously neglecting his policing duties - remember back in December you had re-evaluated and were going to start putting yourself first for once!!! Anyway - now Ive told you off - great to hear that everything is going as planned! Yet again you are going to be about 4 days ahead of me I think. I am day 2 of stimming today and feeling slightly nauseous - strange because I didn't last time on the same drugs. Maybe I'll lose weight this time instead of putting it on  

Keep in touch - this time lets both get fat for all the right reasons  

Jan xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

AJ - Great to see you back. Will be keeping everything crossed for you in the next couple of weeks. I know that it is difficult when work is busy, but do try and take some time out for yourself. As Janny says start putting yourself first for once!! Will be following your progress.
Take care,x

Roze - Hope you are taking things easy and have those feet up. I hope the 2ww isn't too bad. Try to think positive...

Janny - Glad to hear things are going okay for you. Shame you are feeling a little nauseous on the drugs. Maybe it's a sign of things to come!! Let's hope so.I will be keeping everything crossed for you too. Let 2006 be our 'dreams come true' year!

Bluebelle - Great to hear from you. Hope you are feeling okay and that you aren't too uncomfortable. Not long now!!!

Safarigirl - How you doing??

Kone - We are hoping to be going out to the Ceram again in March. I am trying to get fit in the meantime. How's your diet going?

Badger - How you doing?

Hello to Cesca,Michelle,Lesley,nats,becca,and Abby. Wishing you all success and hoping all your dreams come tru in 2006!

Love,

Bel,xx
Hello to all you new girlies...


----------



## roze

Hello all,

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Bel, you have a wonderful heart, given all you have been through recently. Thank you.

AJ- I know what you mean about work. Something similar happened to me last year when I suddenly clicked that all the interesting jobs were going elsewhere. I thought that I had done something wrong. However they could be just concerned about overloading you at such a stressful time rather than trying to do you down. 

I have found women managers to be the worst and a cause of great stress re issues of IVF .  My previous boss started making me take annual leave for half days if I had a morning appointment which meant I arrived in at work at 11 am. Other people get much more latitude and can just make up their hours, as I wanted to.
I have since found two male colleagues at work  who I trust implicitly and who I confide in, which helps, but apart from them , no one else knows and never will again, frankly.

I would really suggest that you stay away from any arguments until you have had the ET and know the outcome. You do not need the stress.  You can surely always pick up these issues at some point in the future. 

Please put yourself first now, above all other family and work committments.  Hope this doesn't sound preachy.

lots of love,

roze  xx


----------



## roze

Just want to add that I keep forgetting I am on the 2ww! May be a good thing as I have always put myself through the ringer on previous occasions. I have spent the last three months contemplating going to Barcelona that I have somehow managed to forget I have just been. 
I think this may be some sort of denial - it was so nice thinking that I had frosties waiting and now I have to face reality.

The tiredness of the last few days has gone, and I have absolutely no symptoms of anything whatsoever!

Will keep you posted, and looking forward to other BFPs for my FF's!

love


roze xxx


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - youre back!!!!  I was going to send out a search party for you - great news about your FET next week.  I have been using the London Fertility CLinic on Harley Street - they will do the scan for £90 and have been really accomodating to me - did the estrodial tests for £26 and even gave me my prostrap injection last week and didnt charge me - so if you're looking for a clinic i can recommend them - no doctors letter needed, and they seem used to dealing with abroadies.  they did say to book for the scan a day or so before if possible.

Anyway I have about 2 weeks to go - being busy doing acupuncture.  Arrived at acupuncture today and had needles placed differently which meant i had to take off my trousers, usually just unbutton the top of my jeans.  The unfortunate thing was that the undies I had chosen in the dark this morning were ones that would make bridget jones in her now famous undies look like a stripper!  They were beige, old, and inside out with the tag sticking out!!!!!!!!!  Eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


Anway lots of positive wishes coming your way AJ - you will be in my thoughts  

Roze sending you lots of positive vibes as well  

Big hello to Kone; Badger, Bel; Cesca; JAnny; Jennifer and all the others - sorry I dont have everyone's names in from of me!!!


----------



## cesca

OOh Safarigirl you did make me laugh about the knickers or should I say PANTS       It's one of those scenarios you always dread and don't think will happen to you! Sorry you got caught out but it made me laugh so much it was worth it  love Cesca xx


----------



## crusoe

Just stopped by to wish AJ lots of luck for your FET next week. 
I will be wishing, praying and hoping that this time it will be your turn for a BFP.  


Safarigirl thanks for the laugh about your underwear. When I go for any scans or appointments I always make sure I have my best matching bra and knickers on. I have even been known  to buy a new set specially. How ridiculous is that As if the dr is interested that they co-ordinate - it's not as if they stay on very long anyway.
That sounds v. rude - but you know what I mean!

lots of love
crusoe  
x


----------



## badger b

Safarigirl,
im laughing my head off at your knicker or bridget jones pants!thats so the kind of thing that would happen to me!

Aj,

good to see you back,how was Paris?

Roze,
good luck on your 2ww,hope it flys by for you!

bel,

glad to hear your planning to go to ceram again in march,i found planning next cycle helped keep me occupied and gave me something to look forward to.good luck hon

Hope everyone else is doing ok

badger


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone

AJ-look after number one matey where work is concerned.Looks like you & i will be in the 2ww together fingers crossed & all that-my e/t is estimated at 20/21st jan-i am on attempt no 5 ,but 1st with donor eggs-my eggs seemed past their sell by date!Hope everything goes smoothly for you & you get the result you are dreaming of xx.

Cesca hello!We got matched pretty quickly as dh has blue eyes but mine are hazel/brown so i could use a brown eyed donor,i am also o pos blood group so i am luckily one of the "common people"!!Also we are opposites hair colour wise so we could match most options!!I have finished work today-i got moved to another branch in Sept(straight after my m/c)so it has taken time to settle but they have all wished me well for the tx-wont go back till after testing.

I have just found out that my very good friend(who is 3 months pg at first month of trying!!)who is a hairdresser has told one of her clients about my treatment & this client is a person i really hate although she has 2 children through ivf herself she always asks me how come i am not pg yet ggrrrr.My friend is in Jamaica at the mo so i cant speak to her,but somehow i will have to tell her to keep her trap shut in future,hopefully without upsetting her too much.thanks moan over!!

I am  excited about it all now.It feels like lifes been running in slow motion,but now starting to whizz on a bit!Must go to bed as i have to be up at 5am to go to clinic for a scan on womb lining.

Lots of love to everyone else,Becca xxx


----------



## badger b

becca,


good luck with your scan today,not ,long now till youre off to sunny spain,well heres hoping for some sun!my donors intended ec is around 30th/31st so not long for me now either.getting very nervous about it!
have you booked your flights yet?me being ever the pessimistic hasnt,incase something goes wrong like donor hasnt responded well etc. 


badger


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,

Bel, sooooo lovely to hear from you, and so pleased to hear you are going ahead again so soon.  I wish I could fly down to wherever you live and give you a huge hug, treat you to a slap up lunch and have a big, fat chinwag.  I feel like we have been friends for so long !  I so much want you to have your baby this year, and will be here for you for the whole journey.

AJ .... you are obviously a very clever woman, well able to multi-task and live on the edge without overheating . It must be all your skills learned through therapy.  You are so busy and still manage to keep it together through all of this.  Hang on to who is the most important here though, and look after yourself.  Please, please, please make sure you have enough rest before you go for ET with plenty of sleep and good food and some chilling.   So sorry to hear about your mum's dog and your step dad not being well.   You are such a caring person.  They are all lucky to have you.  Sorry as well about the work hassles.  People have suchg bizarre attitudes about IVF.   Sometimes it feels like we are all standing on a beach facing big waves and we have to learn to be strong and stand up to them, and if we get knocked down we have to get up again and face more waves.  I am sure we are all so much tougher because of what we abroadies go through.  There are certainly some really strong abroadie women on here and you are one of them.  You could face a tsunami and bounce back up (whilst helping to pick others up too).

Janny .....so excited that things are hotting up for you now.  Sorry to hear you have been getting a bit if nausea.  The drugs are 'orrible aren't they ?  You are such an inspiration too.  You are always so bright and positive .. a real ray of sunshine.  I am thinking of you loads too. 

Safari-girl ..loved the pants story.   My scans usually involved various old and greying cotton briefs from some ancient 5-pack from somewhere like Tesco, often with nice crotch holes (you know the type ... "I must throw them away, not put them in the wash", and then forget).  Greying pants usually enhanced by unshaved legs and/or holey old socks.  Even worse then that, after my BFP, when I was bleeding so much, I was using loo roll to catch the blood so I could keep changing it .. more hygienic, but the problem with doing that is that despite frequent washing my 'bits', the loo roll kept tending to form 'dangle berries' that I would only notice after the scans !  The nurses in the ACU were all so manicured and made up too.  Bet they never have dangle berries !  Sorry, carried away with tmi.

Becca .. sorry to hear about your blabbing friend.  I remember you talking about that friend before, when she set off for Jamaica recently. It's terrible isn't it, how we trust people, and then find out we shouldn't have done.   I don't want my egg donation to be a huge taboo secret, but on the other hand, I want to be in control of the info and know how scary it is when you find that your watertight system has sprung a leak.  It has happened to me a few times now.

Roze.  You made me laugh with your forgotten-you-have-been-to-Barcelona mode.  I can relate to that completely.   I got to the stage of denial in my treatments where I completely separated the treatment from any possibility of getting pg.  It never entered my head much of the time WHY I was doing the treatment.  I was just doing the treatment.  I would plan things and people would say "but you might not be able to do that as you might be pg by then", and i would have to stop and think.  I know what you mean about the looking forward to the tx being nicer than the reality of it.  Please don't forget so much though that you don't look after yourself.  Take it easy and look after those precious embies. Big hugs from me xxxx

RSMUM, Badger, Cesca, Crusoe, Kone, Nats and everyone else .......thinking of you all.  Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Good luck to everyone    

Lots of love and dangle berries from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell i feel better already!!!!!  Today i have some nice new ultra feminie undies - monsoon is doing this really sweet range!  Feel like flashing someone at work just so i can get yesterday's grey image out of my mind!

Yesterday, to top it all i had a facial done at one of those beauty colleges - cheap but you do need to have the "tutor" checking up on the facial.  So i'm lying there, having my skin "examined" by some 18 year old, her tutor gets called in, and she starts, loudly "well we have a mature skin here, with some open pores...."  Funny enough i didnt care!!!!!!  The facial was fairly decent and at £11 worth the slight inconvenience of having one's skin discussed openly.  The good thing about fertility treatment , and all the knicker dropping and that area been scrutinised is it does give you a fairly harder shell to cope with the other things in life!


AJ - i second what Bluebell says, take it easy, rest, and think of yourself up until FET .....

bager have you started the progynova - i started yesterday, i'm hoping its going to alleviate my headaches, i have been getting quite a few since i had that prostrap injection - did you?

Big hello to everyone else - sorry not named individudually, but i am followoing everyone's journey ....


----------



## cesca

Hi Girlie's... After the Bridget Jones knicker disaster for Safari girl it got me a thinkin .We are going for our first appt on the 18th and if they decide to do a surprise internal or something god awful I thought how can I have tarantula like hairs in my bikini area . So off I went for the dreaded waxing treatment , and  then dropped into M&S  for some pretty undies.
Then I caught myself on and thought get a grip woman ,the DR isn't going to care if I look like ape woman with huge grey  Knickers....is he ?!!  Oh well DH will apprecite it! 
         
I had to laugh!


----------



## pinkpaula

Sorry to barge in like this, but I wanted to say good luck to everyone with their upcoming appointments. 

I am very impatiently waiting AF so that I can start the journey toward my FET. We have 4   waiting for us, which I am hoping is enough to get a decent one or two that will take a liking to me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## roze

Folks, I have done something silly and would appreciate advice-
I bought some Utrogestan in Spain- I tried one of them this evening for the first time( 200mg) and was not sure whether I had inserted it correctly as it was quite small  or whether it had come out( you'd have thought I would notice, wouldn't you!) so I put in another cyclogest suppository - my preferred drug-( 400mg) just in case.  So I have taken 200mg more than I should have done.  Is this something to worry about?  I can't find any evidence of any problems of overdose other than some temporary euphoria, apparently.  Unfortunately I am showing little sign of euphoria but suddenly feel slightly ' weird'- maybe I need to get off the computer and go to bed.  I took the medication at around 7.45pm this evening 3 hours ago. 

Many thanks,
Roze xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone  

Badger-yep Ruths hubby has booked our flights etc & we leave Sun am.My scan went ok & the donor will be having her first follie scan tomorrow so hoping & praying she will be doing well.I know what you mean about not daring to book anything etc-but i am trying to stay positive & give this our best shot.Not long for you now either matey-hope you are feeling ok.

PS Bluebell-my friend is having a fab time in Jamaica & she has texted a good luck message-i realise it will do no good to feel mad at her,but know all of you will understand that there are some people that you are happy knowing about the treatment & others you would rather tell in your own time.

Hoping for some good news tomorrow,then off to Espana!!Keep thinking positive thoughts!!

All the best everyone,

Love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## valie

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say hello. Wanted to catch up on everybody's posts. 

Safarigirl;  You've made so many of us laugh with your Bridget Jones' undies!!  It was soooooooooooooo  worth doing!!

Roze;    Hope you're taking good care of your cargo, good luck. Don't forget to take a glass of pineapple juice and a couple of Brazil nuts every day. Apparently it helps!


Casey;    Where are you??

To everyone with appts soon good luck. I managed to get my blood tests done free (yipee)!!  so will just be going to Ceram for the actual transfer now. I thought you could be on NHS waiting list and go private at the same time. But by reading all the posts here, that's not possible. Gonna try it anyway but I'm sure I'll get shot down like everyone else!

I still can't get my funny faces to work on this computer, which is really annoying. I'm very attached to my little icons! If I could I'd be sending an angry face now cos I'm well ****** off with this PC! In the meantime, until it's fixed, I'm just gonna pull faces myself!! 

Lots of love, hugs and babydust to you all,

Valie  ( I'm now smiling at you all!!)xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

ROZE - Don't worry about the extra Progesterone - I'm sure it's fine..I don't think you can do any damage my taking too much..but you'd better check with the clinic ( you've probably already done that ) but I'm sure I  also read somewhere soemthing about this...When is your test day? How long to go now? Take care sweets and all the best of luck  

AJ - thinking of you chuck!   Enjoy the lovely Dr. O   

D x


----------



## badger b

Safarigirl,

yeah ive had some not nice side effects from prostap myself!day after i did the injection,i felt like i had developed a bad back,contant throbbing and few pains in my stomach!then started running the loo,which is still here but not as bad(sorry tmi).didnt have these with the buserelin sniffer!Ive to start prognova on monday 2mg then wait for ruth to advise me when to increase to 4 then 6 mg.im constantly fighting with negative thoughts,positive thoughts daily!Also think that the prostap is making me even more emotional than i usually am!oh what joys!but it will be worth it for a bfp!

good luck hon,let me know how youre doing on the prognova

hope everyone is good and having a nice weekend!
badger


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I seem to remember getting very emotional after the prostrap too. I have mine on Tuesday so watch out DH.

Pineapple juice and brazil nuts Vallie? when do you start these then? Jennifer said something about them too.

I am debating whether to get a couple of acupuncture sessions in before next month or to leave it?

What do you thinK

On count down now this time next month we will be in Spain

Good luck to all

Love Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Dawn   I had the pineapple and brazils while I was taking progynova - no idea if it helped but I felt I was doing something   I had reflexology before tx but have had acupuncture since then - I would recommend it - I would have acupuncture if I did this again


----------



## casey

Hi girls

How is everyone ? - full of     i hope  

Roze - I wouldn't worry too much - I also doubled up a couple of times and I don't think it affected the result at all - stay calm and serene and all will be well !
send ing you lots of   and 

Pink Paula - lots and lots of    for your FET - I'm keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXXXX for you 


Valie - I am here !!! glad you got your blood tests sorted - thats one less hassle to deal with now you just need to get dh to start taking  those vits by the shovelful 

safarigirl - hope you're feeling better and I agree I reckon with what we are subjected to during tx we develop VERY thick skin - whats old saggy knicks and open pores between friends   

AJ - hope you got my PM and remember you've put soo much into this tx that everyone will just have to wait - you are the most important factor to the most important thing in your life - take it easy   

janny - hope youre ok on the stims   

Becca - good luck with your ec and et - thinking of you xxx

Hi to Nats, Abby Cesca , Bluebelle, Jennifer , RSMUM, Kone, Michelle, Bel, Nats, Badgerb, Holly, dawn, Crusoe and anyone else i may have forgotten to mention.

I have just had a really hectic week at work - had to handle something very upsetting and then I was on a training course so im shattered and Ive been trying to sort out blood tests as cheaply as poss - need to ring gp back on Tues and she said she'd see what she could do - but for HIV HEP B *& C We'd have to got to GUM ( I.E clap clinic) WEll sorry but NO WAY - i'd be terrified of seeing someone i knew and I don't need to counselled  thank you very much 
I also got some blood tets donw for lupus and anti-coagulant done at CARE - im waitinfg for the results - but I have to say Mr Patel was lovely - such a change from some of my past experiences

My other bit of news is that dd is being bullied   I am FUMING !! - apparently she was in the cloakroom taking off her coat when a boy jumped on her and threw her to the floor 3-4 times and jammed her body between his legs and wouldn't let her get up and when she did another boy said ' get her again' - and she was crying - so she told teacher WHO TOOK NO NOTICE !   she said he's been picking on her for days with pushes and mean remarks 
so i've been in the school and demanded that something be done - and explained that she sees her consultant next week to arrange a date for major orthopaedic
surgery - any injury could set her medical care back months - and the teahcer said ( about the boy) well he is boisterious !! - anyway my protective hackles are up and Im ready to do battle      

BUT I have continued running to try and lose weight and yesterday I ran 1.7 miles 
with dh encouraging me all the way - I swear it was the haedwat thing I have ver done but I kept telling myself what I was doing it for !!! - and dh being super fit marathon man didn't even break out in a sweat   So all in all a VERY busy week for me
Bye for now Caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Morning girls

I believe pineapple juice is good for you prior to et as it helps thicken the lining.  However, I was told to avoid it after et as it can bring on contractions!

Chrissie


----------



## Jennifer

lol - I hadn't heard that so I drank it all through my 2ww and still drink it now   I heard it was good for implantation   Who knows what we should be doing !!!


----------



## roze

Girls,

I may have a little personal problem with an infection- TMI so beware-  following on from taking Utrogestan last night, a few hours later I noticed a discharge- probably quite normal after a pessary, but there was a really vile odour.  I am wondering whether this is normal( I have never taken prog as a pessary before) or a sign of infection. I did not worry initially but then this morning did some research on the web into bacterial vaginosis.  Do you think this might be this?  Surely the doctors at the ET would have noticed something?  They cleaned me out first so would they not have observed something amiss?  I was suspected to have this around the time of my m/c last April, only I was too traumatised to let the nurses take a swab. I was treated with antibiotics anyway as they felt it advisable.

Any advice- should I see someone quick?  Can I take antibiotics during the 2ww?

roze xxxx


----------



## dianne

Dear Roze 
To be honest it is best to check it out but also do you think could be signs of implantation ??
i had brownish dischage day 4/5 on my last 2ww and told could be sign of mplantation 

However the odour is the thing that makes me think that could be infection esp if you have had infection in the past as you may need antibiotics that you can take in 2ww 
try not to worry 
Di x


----------



## casey

Roze - i think B.V has a very strong fishy odour - best get it checked out and as for antibiotic tell dr you may be pregnant and they should ensure it is safe for you to take them
good luck hope it works out ok 
casey xx


----------



## bluebell

Roze,
I agree that it's worth getting checked out on Monday.  However, 2 reassuring things:
1.  I too thought I had bacterial vaginosis, after my BFP.  My GP said that even if I did have it (which I didn't), it was very unlikely to affect the baby.  He said that if the infection had spread as far as the uterus, then I would really know it as there would be pain and other symptoms.  If you have got an infection, chances are it's just hanging around low down and not gone up anywhere to affect the embies.  I have had all sorts of stange discharges now all the way through the pregnancy (hence the bog roll use and dangle berries story in earlier post !!).  
2.  I think that we notice discharge so much more when we have tx ....we probably get smelly discharge every now and again normally, but don't take half as much notice.
Take care and let us know how you get on.
Thinking of you.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze,

Just popped in to see how you're doing on your 2ww. I read your post on possible infection. I think you're right, the clinic would have definately piacked up on it if it was there at ET. It might be wise to see your GP about about it if it continues just to put your mind at rest. Half way through my last 2ww I noticed a definate change in discharge odour (sorry tmi ) which I now know some women experience in prgenancy. Hope this is the case for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Thank you all for your reassurance- think I am just finding something every day in this 2ww to worry about! I will see someone early next week just to be sure.

Take care,

roze xxx


----------



## shazzer

Thank you everyone for your help with manchester hospitals. But Ruth has saud day 11 is ok so going to Harley Street. Was reading other posts about Prostrap. I have had some flushes and sweats but nothing else. I hope I took it right. I put it in my Stomach as per the picture. But what shoud I expect. Bleeding only just stopped after 23 days. So really convinced this is not going well. Have blood test on Thursday so I suppose we know more after then. Still on for the 12th Feb at the moment and not takeing anything else at the moment after doing ivf and taking drugs everyday feel in limbo.

Roze good luck with the 2ww. You sound like yuor dealing with ut ok. I agree with the others that you shuld get yourself checked out just for peace of mind. I am sure its probably an inbalance from all the drugs etc.But at this time you need all the peace of mind you can get. Fingers crossed for BFP

Bel I have also had 3 miscarraiges and one of those was Eptopic so I know what your going through. Its not bad enough that we have to face the difficulties that come with trying for a child for so long but to have it snatched from you like that is so sad and distressing. But after 2 I did go on and have my lovley daughter so do not give up hope. Miscarraiges are so common and no indication that next time you will not go full term. My thoughts are with you and you must beleive that your time will come.

I am just so grateful for this website its a little bit if sanity in a mad world and talking about grey knickers and the rest has really made me laugh I rmember when I had acupuncture with a very good looking and lovley young man each week I had to make sure that I had my best underwear on but to make sure it was not to lacey but I swear the needles got lower and lower the things we do 

Sharon


----------



## valie

Hello girls,

Casey;    That is dreadful about your dd! I would be absolutely furious, there's no way the school should be so dismissive. Keep giving off about it. Poor dd, she must have been really upset. It can't be allowed to continue. The least the school can do is keep a good eye on things and intervene if necessary. I would be so mad!!
I can't believe the Dr won't do the tests for you. That's really mean, I can't see why not. My DH gives blood, so he got a letter from them saying he tested neg on HIV, Hep, and Syphilis. So, he just has to go to Dr for CMV status.

Dawn;    It was on this site i learned about pineapple juice and Brazil nuts. I think they contain selenium and other stuff that's good for you. Casey's the expert on all of this! I believe they're supposed to strengthen the womb lining for ET. 

Roze;  Hope you get things checked out soon. If nothing else, it'll put your mind at ease. If needed, there are certain antibiotics you can take while pregnant. It's easy to say don't panic, but i know the feeling all too well. You're probably worrying about everything. 

Just on the subject of undies, i always wear my matching sets for any exams! I shave my legs and generally make sure everything looks ok!  Although let's face it, when you have your legs in stirrups, it's never going to be a good look!!  

Another week-end over. Have a good week everyone. Don't put up with any crap!!

Hugs and kisses, Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hey girls! Happy Sunday to you all!   I think it's today that The Observer article comes out - anybody know?

I've been following all your posts about knickers etc.. and I felt soo bad - I never bother anymore -except for shaving the legs.. i just figure - as someone else said - how long do they stay on for? And who's looking anyway!   Guess I've been travellling this road FAR too long!


----------



## casey

Hi gitls

dawn - the ingriedient in pineapple, which helps implantation is an anti-inflammaotory BROMELAIN which you can get in tablet form from the health shop - you can take 7-10 days after ET -( I took for 7 days and i may have stopped too soon )
The ingriedient in brazil nuts is selenium which you can also get in tablet form health shop which i take at 100iug per day and up to 200 iug per day during tx - its supposed to enhance fertility esp sperm DH and I also take zinc t- 30 mg o boost fertility
I take other stuff too - send me a PM if you want to 

Thanks Valie - i am going back in the school on monday again - just to stress the point that this is not play thats got out of hand  

Just to discuss the issue of knicks a bit more - i just go to asda and buy a new 5 pack - if i remember - and I have NEVER shaved my legs - Oh dear i feel like such a scruff now   
I think one of my most embarrassing was at IM - My knicks were asda's finest but they couldn't do the ET with a full bladder so they kept sending me the toilet x3 which meant i had to get up and dressed and each time they gave me a piece of paper towel to cover my dignity - except it didn't - it barely covered one leg - ibut how to explain in spanish - my **** is much bigger than yours was beyond me at that point - and the worse came when after trying to contort myself into a corner and back into my clothes i fell out the cublicle totally knickerless and onto the floor in front of Dr oc, frederique and two other nameless but very nice people    

im off to buy the observer now
love caseyxxxxx  




caseyxx 

caseyxx


----------



## Jennifer

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/woman/story/0,,1684149,00.html

Hi Deb - Yes its today the article comes out in the Observer. I found it online - link above


----------



## roze

Casey,

Your story had me in stitches! 

How is it that IM want an empty bladder when IVI B want it full?  This causes all sorts of dramas, particularly as I usually drink to order and there are problems when they don't take me in on time.

Dignity just goes south in IVF. I don't know how it is at IM, but at IVIB you have a coach party in there with you at ET- last week there were 8 in the room including myself and  Carme, including a rather gorgeous Dr from Argentina who was scanning my abdomen. He is now conversant with the English for ' can you pull your stomach away please' so I should also become conversant with the Spanish for ' I have a big **** so I need a tent to cover my bottom half'.

I don't see this article as being too negative. The negative opinions expressed have come from the HFEA( no change there) but otherwise it gives a good overview as to the perceived problems with UK clinics, and why women feel the need to go abroad. I hope this raises awareness in the UK. Personally I no longer see much of a future for donor tx in the UK for some time, if ever. The way to go is definitely abroad.  It was interesting to read about the proactive advertising and the culture of pride in assisting others to conceive. I think this is the essence of Spanish donation.

I am focussing all my energies on having a baby either my donor tx or some other method, but when the time is right I am keen to participate in increasing awareness and helping other men and women in this position.
love to all,


roze  xxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi just a quickie. the full or empty bladder I think depends on which way your uterus tilts. I'm one of the lucky ones who need an empty one!!


----------



## kone

Hello ladies
i have just read the article in the observer which i found very interesting .What jumped out at me was where they mentioned about olive skinned babies being born to fair skinned parents.Also i was looking at memory box thread.We have no intention of telling anyone especially not any baby born from egg donation of its origins are we wrong? Will the baby really be olive skinned because that wouldn't bother me but how could you not reveal the origin.?are you all going to tell the child/children and your families?
Hope i am not being selfish but i would rather just be grateful for the chance of an egg donor but not have to explain about for it rest of my life .
Katherine


----------



## Newday

Hi Katherine

we have n't told anyone either and we are still undecided if we would tell a child (if we are lucky enough to have on) or not. My Dh is half Italian so we guess noone would question it anyway. When people have seen you carry a baby for 9 months unless they are tuned in I don't think it would cross their minds. We get so wrapped up in this IVF world we forget that a lot of people haven't got a clue.

Selfish I don't think so you have to do what is right for you and anything else is noone elses business!!

Dawn


----------



## chrissier

I agree with you Dawn.  People seem to feel a need these days to confess all.  Quite honestly, I don't see how 'telling all' is always in everyone's best interest, it can often give people worries and complexes they wouldn't otherwise have had.  The most important thing is that the child is loved and wanted and knows it.  Anything else is just political correctness for the sake of it (in my humble opinion).  People worry so much about theirs and other people's rights these days, but at the end of the day, are they any happier?

End of lecture!

Chrissie xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi everyone!

Just popped in to say good luck to Dianne at the IM on Tuesday.  Have a good time out there, chill and soak up Barcelona.  It's fab.

Thinking of you and hope it's the place for you.  You are one step nearer your dream....

Love, AJ xxxxxxx
ps please forgive me for being so rude and not reading everyone's posts or chipping in, I am looking forward to having a good old chin-wag soon.....even if it's from Barcelona on Thursday (FET on Friday if scan tomorrow is good.) xx


----------



## Janny

Hi Katherine

Although we are no yet using donor sperm or eggs I did a bit of reading up on it when we first got the results of our disastrous SA. There is lots of debate about telling the child on the donor section of this site - no right answers but strong opinions on either side and a lot of mutual support. I certainly don't think you are selfish  wanting a child who will be loved and cherished!

I am on day 6 now of ICSI cycle and it has been awful! Think I picked up a bug which coincided with the start. Sickness and diarrhea and needles - my perfect week! Am desperately hoping it hasn't effected the egg factory  . The good thing is that I have lots of fat reserves to draw on and was well dosed up on vits and folic acid beforehand. I have made sure that I stayed hydrated but didn't manage to eat from Thursday night until today (boiled rice - yum!) Am feeling a lot better this afternoon so hopefully its almost over. First scan tomorrow - please keep everything crossed for me that no damage has been done....

AJ - hope you are winding down ready for FET  

Roze - thinking of you and your embies  

Love to all 

Jan x


----------



## Newday

Hi Janny

sorry you haven't been well me and Dh have had that bug this week too. Lots of people have it here didn't know it would spread as far as Spain.

Good Luck tomorrow

let us all know how you get on

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

oh AJ - I thought you were going this weekend - good luck with the scan.

Dianne -    

Janny - glad you're a bit better - you poor thing - sounds  

hi to everyone else

D x


----------



## RozLu

Hello everyone

Well I've been away for a couple of weeks and I don't know where to start catching up with all the news!! So apologies if I am barging in a bit. I’ll try and catch up soon.

Roze - Good luck on your 2ww!! xxxx   


Janny - Poor thing being ill.  Try not to worry too much. Good luck for this cycle. xxx  

AJ – Hope everything is good with your scan. When is your FET? xxx  

Crusoe, Bel, RSmum, Katherine xxx
Are you all getting ready for tx in March? Is anyone else? I’m hoping we are going for FET in March too. However, can’t work out any dates as I’ve had no AF since after my BFN in Nov. (Ever optimistic, I even did a preg test…. That would have been wonderful… But of course it was BFN). And I am simply feeling menopausal and grumpy at the moment…. Trying to get into my detox / fitness routine, but going a bit slowly at the moment!! Any encouragement welcome.


I just read the Observer article. Mmm ... why do such articles always make us sound so flighty, making trivial decisions. I don't think so.   I can feel a grumpy rant coming on, so I’d better go and make myself a herbal tea…

Lots of luck and fairy dust to everyone, and especially all of you (so many!!!) having tx and first appts in January. 

Take care
R
x


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Roz - funny you should say that - I only read the article really quickly this morning and all in all I thought it was really good, I particluarly liked the fact that it talked about the sort of support we should be getting from the UK clinics and I am always really pleased to read anything that publicizes the donor issues. It's just that well, I kind of thought the same.. I wonder if it's cos it didn't work for me - maybe - or maybe it's cos I'm so aware of the fact that, for me anyway, going abroad didn't lessen the stress of tx, the anxiety of waiting to hear how the donor did, if the eggs fertilized and the the dreaded 2ww...and always, for me, it's a slap-in-the- face reminder that I'm not " normal " ( whatever that is!! .. especially as I have my DD, I go along for months in a kind of half-denial of my infertile self..and then, EVERY tx, that awful gut-wrenching feeling hits me again..  going abroad certainly made me a LOT more hopeful and added to the excitement but..on the other hand, if she had described us as " desperate women forced to travel far from home" etc..etc.. I think I'd've been pulling my hair out!  

oops - sorry, think I did the ranting for you!

I'm going to read it again slowly with a glass of winde and have fun trying to work out who's who! 

Heheh!


----------



## RozLu

Hi RSMum
I agree publicity of tx abroad / donor issue is really good. And you are right, the article does that. If that means that more people find the donation abroad as a real option, it is a good thing. 
In fact I hope the article is prompting lots of people right now to read this thread and find that we are amazing people, many who have suffered but all of us have hope and hearts and homes for our future babies.    
I do however feel that the whole tourist label insulting - esp as it has such negative conotations. If people travel 100s of miles in the UK to get the best tx in Harley St, are they fertility tourists too? No. So why label people who happen to have to travel elsewhere for the right tx?
In terms of awareness, I feel that there is not enough publicity about infertility itself. The focus on fertility treatment kind of leaves the impression that anyone can have a baby anytime. And it's not that simple as we here all know. 
Anyway, enough of that now...... I'd probably better re-read the article too without my cynical head on!!

RSMum, I just want to say too I know EXACTLY what you mean about the half-denial... (I actually convinced myself for a few days I could get preg naturally over Xmas). And, it's not just the tx that brings on that gut-wrench.   I know like you I am so lucky to have DS but I often find myself in tears as I am reminded of what was meant to be - such as when I pack away old clothes or books or toys etc etc and when he wonders why all his friends have got little brothers etc. Roll on the next tx!!
What stage are you at with preparing for tx?

love
Rxxxx


----------



## crusoe

RozLu and RSMum

I think you have it exactly right. The article was good as it highlights donor issues but the term IVF tourists is typical journalism headline speak and I hate it. It is not exactly a relaxing break when you are worrying about whether you are going to get any eggs, let alone good quality eggs that are going to fertilise and develop etc etc. I think the article did make it sound all a bit too easy and where's the pressure on the HFEA? I think what they have done to the donor situation in the UK is unforgiveable and they should be challenged more in articles like this.
That said I will be cutting out and keeping the article for any future child that I will hopefully have. For now at least it is one of the closest things I have read to explaining how I feel.

By the way has anyone read "having your baby through egg donation" by Ellen Sarasohn Glazer? It is very American but the only book purely on egg donation I have come across.

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl

aj - hope your scan went well - are you doing FET this upcoming week?
thinking of you and sending you massive good vibes    

just got an email from ruth, everythng is looking okay with our donor - so getting, excited; stressed; nervous; and all sorts of things all at the same time!  We have Dh's MIL coming for a visit (she doesnt know about the treatment yet) - as we all go together to family do in copenhagen, then Dh and i get back to UK and hopefully nip off to spain (making some exscuses about this - lucky MIL still in Copnehagen) before we all meet up again post treatment

memo to self:  do not arrange treatment with visitors looming and family occasions planned! 

memo to self:  relax!


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Safarigirl - My Mother is Danish and all her family still live there !  They live in Nikobing Falster - not sure where that is in relation to Copenhagen but we went to Copenhagen when we were kids !  Loved Tivoli gardens !  Are you Danish or your dp ?


----------



## Jennifer

Boy you lot know how to chat 

Enjoy your new home 

The story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 

roze ivi Barcelona FET Janurary 9th 
Janny Ceram Spain January  
AJ London IM Barcelona FET January  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
* Abroadie crew  *

inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens Dummy cycle Dec 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
Dawnguzz Ceram Tx Feb - New donor found  
Bel Ceram Waiting for donor - hopefully March  
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Initial Appointment 25 January 
Casey Ceram Initial Appt 22 February 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram FET 28th Febuary 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF 30/31 January 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
RSMUM Ceram DE IVF March 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Guadalope Ceram DE IVF 23/24 Jan 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF 25 Jan 2006 
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF ET 20th/21st Jan 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January 
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Kendra IM Barcelona January 
abbyw Ceram IVF 1st Appt January 19th 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 

*AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg  Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46053.new.html#new


----------



## safarigirl

roze .... hope you are doing okay on the 2WW - when is your test date
thinking of you and sending you massive postive vibes ....


----------



## valie

Hi all,

See I got pipped to the post by Safarigirl for 1st post on new board! Well at least I got second!  

Roze;    did you get checked out yet for infection? What did the Dr say?


Did everyone catch the article in Sunday's Observor?  It was excellent, wasn't it? And it even mentioned us at FertilityFriends! Looks like we've started a whole new movement, by sharing our views/opinions on net and going abroad to sort the problem. Maybe it will make those guys at HFEA sit up and listen! They just seem bent on making things more difficult by removing anonymonity (so less donors come forward) and now I see they want to change the law in UK so women can only have one embie replaced per treatment. And they have the cheek to take money of us everytime we have IVF in UK. Sorry to rant, it just makes me mad. Giving them money and they don't do anything for us. I didn't even like the clinic we went to in England so I'm not impressed by the "standards" they're supposed to maintain!!

OK, rant over. I feel a lot better now for getting that off my chest!!

I wish I could show the article to friends so they would understand more but we haven't told anyone it's DE, so I can't. They'd be sure to guess. Still, it's nice to know that some-one has noticed what so many women over here are doing, ie going abroad because the system is useless at home!

Hope everyone-one had a good day, I'm not back until tomorrow (Tues), so I can sit and take my time on this for once. 

Hope to "see" some of you in chatroom tonight.

Love and hugs,

Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## valie

Hello,

Yes it's me again. Fairly obvious from my last post that I hadn't read the previous few posts. I've been caught out!! Sorry! But i'm using the excuse of a new posting page!  Anyway, I see you've already had the "Observor" conversation. I was surprised some had negative views on it. I know the term IVF holiday is certainly very misleading to what we go through, but they prob had to make it catchy to readers. I believe most women would know this is not something you do for a laugh, like a "botox holiday". 

I was a bit concerned about bit about olive-skinned babies to fair parents. We're both fair, but I believe Ruth, who says she can find fair-skinned donors. It's most probably just critics trying to stir things!

Promise I will always read previous posts first now! Honest, I will!! 

Valie xx


----------



## badger b

Hi everyone,

holly by any chance do you have the phone number for the el faro hotel you stayed in?


love badger


----------



## Janny

Hi girls

Roze - hope you got to the doctor and were reassured today, and AJ I hope your scan went well? I've just got back from mine (squeezed a spot of shopping in afterwards Ruth in case you're wondering why the journey took me 6 hours!). Very relieved to report that follicles are developing unhindered by my sickness and diarrhea - and starvation! Five in each ovary all of a reasonable size I think.... I think the bug is out of my system now - my first real meal for days went down a treat three hours ago - and has stayed down   

Good luck to all the girls flying out to CERAM this week - hope to bump into you in the waiting room. My next appointment is first thing Wednesday morning 

Sasha do you have a scan tomorrow - or is it next Tuesday? Bet you can't wait!
  
And a big   to everyone else  

Love 

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

When I was in Marbella I had a good look at the locals   They were not really dark - I think spaniards from the north are darker but I could be wrong


----------



## Jennifer

DON'T FORGET ABROADIES CHAT IN THE CHAT ROOM 7PM TONIGHT !!!


----------



## cesca

Hi Girls... Well my appointment at Ceram is only a couple of days away . Not going to get too excited as I think they will tell us we have a long wait , but you never know.
Janny, we will be at the clinic on Wednesday morning ,our appt is 10.30 am Perhaps we could meet up in the waiting room if you have recovered enough !! Follies sound good when is your EC?  Is it coat weather?


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Cesca .....how exciting about your appointment in 2 days.  Good luck with it.  

Janny, sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased your follies are so good despite your illness. Aren't our bodies resilient !!  Wishing you all the very very best.

Valie, yes the article was good  Have you seen the thread that Jennifer has set up about it ?  I wouldn't personally be too bothered about the olive skin .....could be really pretty and wouldn't have to worry so much about sunburn !  However, we have told quite a few people it is donation, and will eventually tell our daughter.

Roze, is you test date around the 22nd ?  How are you getting on ?

Lots of love and big fat hugs to everyone txing, testing, travelling etc .  
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beanie10

Hello lovely ladies,

I only pop in now and again because I really haven't got much to say at the moment as we are waiting for a DE from Ceram, I do love reading all your posts though.

Good luck to all MIW's (mummys in waiting)

big hugs
Jo

ps all you Ceram ladies don't forget to leave your mags behind in reception when your out there


----------



## Ruth

No, give mags to Ruth to read first!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Janny

Sorry for my rude exit from the chat room - I was terminated! By the time I got back in you'd all left...

Cesca I hope we'll meet on Wednesday - have a good journey and try not to worry about the ''details'', just enjoy getting a big step closer to your dream . And on the day remember he saw me just before you, so you have _nothing_ to worry about!!!

Jan x


----------



## hola69

everyone,

oh my gawd! Ive only been away for a week and I cant beleive how many posts Ive missed..Ive tried to catch up but sorry if I miss anything.

This link is just growing and growing isnt it!

Wel now im now back from my week away and its get healthy for me! No more binge drinking, cut right down on my smoking, go to bed early, get rid of my flabby belly..etc etc Am getting excited for next week, fly out to Ceram Tuesday for appointment Wed..feels like Im going on holiday! 

I read the article in the observer and have no idea who is who  anyway I think it was mostly good but maybe did trivialise things a little. But the one thing that I was pleased about was the reference to the raw deal us girls get at clinics here. I get no help whatsoever from my GP. I went to get my prescription for Bromocriptine today and as it was private they charged me £25 for one small box of tablets!!!! If my GP had written this for me it would have been £6.95 - outrageous! Im going to get my next prescriptions in Spain as I need to be on this until it works for me (2 tablets a day) so it would cost me a small fortune over 6 months!! Anyway winge now over 

I hope everyone is ok..Im so tired from travelling that Im not able to read through all and make sure I dont miss anyone out...well its either that or my memory is failing me 

Wanted to pick your brains too..as maybe Im being thick but if you are having egg donation do you still need to take folic acid? Also at which point do you start the brazil nut and pineapple diet? Talk about shock to the system my body is used to donuts and cans of coke     

Good luck to everyone who has treatment this week,

Love and hugs to all

Lesley xxxxxxx 

Lesley


----------



## abbyw

Hi everyone!

Well......fly out to Spain on Thursday!!!   Can't wait. 

Think I've got all my results sorted that they need to see apart from knowing my blood group. I thought that my GP would have this on record but apparantly not. The receptionist said that I have to have this done at a hospital and they charge £20 for it?!!!!  Is that right

Good Luck to everyone else flying out soon!   Only 3 more sleeps!!!!  

Abby


----------



## hola69

see I told you I was losing it...signed my name twice


----------



## crusoe

Hi Lesley

I think folic acid is a must even with egg donation. I took it for a couple of months prior to treatment and even after my miscarriage I have carried on with it in preparation for my next treatment.

Regarding pineapple and brazil nuts - I drink lots of pineapple anyway all the time but started on the nuts a couple of weeks prior to treatment. I'm not sure there is anything in this that helps really - a healthy balanced diet is the best thing!  I also cut out tea, coffee all alcohol and chocolate - I like to punnish myself!!!  
Good luck with your treatment
love crusoe
x


----------



## Janny

Abby are you sure you need to know blood group when you are not using donor egg / sperm? They didn't need to know mine....

Lesley - good to know I'm not the only one going a bit  !  Yes you do need to take the folic -its not only during producion of the egg that you need it but throughout the first trimester. I'm confused about nuts and juice too   so can't help you there...  

Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

Folic Acid - Yes Yes Yes ! You must take it  I had pineapple and brazils from when I started progynova


----------



## badger b

i HATE PINEAPPLE JUICE,BUT WILL GIVE IT A GO,ANYTHING FOR A BFP!

THANKS FOR THE MESSAGE HOLLY!


BADGER


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all!!!!

Roze - how you doing?  Thinking of you and I know you test date must be sooooooo near now.  Good luck sweetheart. xxx

Janny - how are the follies coming along?  What day are you?  I think we are the same day (I'm day 9 now).

Just popped in to say a big hello to everyone and my heart is with you all, egging you on all.  

Bluebell sweetie......not long now.  

Bel, how are you doing?  PinkPaula - good to see you making plans.  (Haven't had time to read everything but planning to put my feet up in Barcelona and logon as we've booked a hotel with free internet access in all rooms!!  There was, of course, a loud groan from DP when I screamed with delight at this feature!! )

Just a quickie and I'll catch up soon.  Well, I don't know what is the best news.....so I'll share it all with you....a) my scan showed no polyp and 7.7mm endo thickness  b) this means I am off to Barcelona on Thursday for FET on Friday c) I don't have to have any immuniology treatment as my levels are "normal", saving us lots of dosh and lots of anxiety or d) one of my clients whom I've been working with re trying to get her to have a period and produce eggs, is now PREGNANT!!  I am delighted for her.  

Have been feeling rather negative and matter-of-fact about the whole thing this time.  Probably trying to protect myself from such utter despair this time.  

I can't wait to be in that hotel, in bed, being pampered and fussed over by DP, book in hand, internet keyboard in other, dozing and snoozing on and off for a couple of days.  Have conned DP into believing it's TWO days bedrest after FET!!!  Simply can't wait.  Poor luxury.

Love to you all and good luck to anyone I haven't mentioned.... 

AJ xxxx will logon before I go.  Roze, keep me informed and I shall be thinking of you xxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ!!! Brilliant news about your lining and your immune stuff - thank goodness you don't have to have all that stuff done. I'll send you an IM as I'd like to know what tests you actually had done - see, there's no way I can stick to decision! ..wasn't even going to go there was I?! ..still won't unless we win the lottery but always willing to learn more about this stuff. Great news too about your patient - now focus on yourself sweetie. Well, when I did IVF in the States it WAS 2 days so tell your DP from me!!   When I'm stomping around the Welsh hills on Friday I'll be thinking of you and sending you soo many         vibes!!!   

Roze..thinking of you through this dreaded 2ww and willing your little embies on.  

Sorry I missed the chat last night - feel like I'm losing track of everyone...How many going to Ceram this month?!!   

Take care all of you.

D x


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello ladies,

May I goin you? I have been a regular lurfer on FF for the past six months now, trying to decide where to go for treatment. Well yesterday I decided on CERAM. What made the decision for me was the really good communication from Ruth. Many of the other clinics that I have emailed (and I have emailed lots of them) have taken an age to reply if the have replied at all. 

Can anyone tell me how long you are having to wait for a donor. We are both fair haired with blue eyes although eye colour is not my priority. 

Thanks

Helen
x


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

May I join you all too? We have been TTC for 2 years now (DP and I only met 2.5 years ago) and we decided recently to try DE/IVF after an unsuccessful IVF/ICSI last year. Apart from the obvious disappointment at the final result, I ended up quite disillusioned at the treatment we received in the UK -  some of the NHS hospital staff were very brusque and unsupportive (others were lovely though), I endured many long waits in dark and dingy corridors, received little support when I had allergic reactions to medication etc. So, I hope things will be better in Spain!

We have an appointment at the end of this month at IM in Barcelona. We chose Barcelona mainly because we have a place to stay there - and I've heard good reports of IM from other FF members. Apparently they even have a doctor who looks like George Clooney   

We haven't done all the tests yet, but they said we could send in any results later (i.e. after the initial consultation) as long as they were completed before we went ahead with any treatment. There are so many tests, I don't know where to begin at the moment...it's like IVF all over again! 

I have green/grey/brown (hazel) eyes and DP has pale blue eyes, so I hope we won't have a long wait for a match either. I've got A+ blood and DP is getting his checked this week, although I imagine it's my group that they'd be more concerned about, right? 

Good luck everyone!


Kasia


----------



## bluebell

Helen and Kasia,  WELCOME to abroadies !!!!!!!!!!  Good choice Helen going to Ceram.  Ruth and her husband will really look after you.  IM are supposed to be excellent to......lots of IM people on here. I went to IVI Barcelona and only had to wait a few weeks for a donor.  DH and I both have blue eyes and fairish hair.  Good luck in your journeys.  We will all be with you both.

AJ.    Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy !!  So pleased you are off for ET.  ...and what a great pile of positive, good news.  You have been really good organising that hotel, setting yourself up with just the cozy cocoon you need.  You'll have to let us know if the hotel is good so we can put it on the Barcelona accommodation thread.  Are you going to allow yourself one tiny sip of cava in El Xampanyet in the Born ?  I think I mentioned that bar before .... it's lovely.  It's on Carrer de Montcada (blimey ... why do I always remember things like that and not all the important things i'm supposed to remember like what I'm doing each day ?  ... senility creeping in already ??!!).   I am having a really quiet w/e this w/e, so will have plenty of time to log on and see how you are getting on.   I feel so close to you even though we've never met.  It will be the focus of my w/e too !!

RSMUM ......sooooooooooo pleased you are in action again too.  Looking forward to a long chat again soon.

Badger ... I hate pineapple juice too.  Bad news for you ... it's also supposed to be good for softening the cervix prior to labour, so it'll be rearing it's ugly head again for you sometime soon !!  

Folic acid .....yes take it, and also I agree with the no caffeine, no alcohol, no choccy, and generally ultra-healthy eating.  No need to wear a nun's outfit though.

Lots of love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

hello helen and kasia!

Helen,i too am off to CERAM,in fact at the end of the month!Ruth is great,always emails back asap,and thats one of the reasons i picked ceram too.Plus all the good positve feedback from other abroadies!I waited a matter of week or so for my donor.i have green eyes,dh blue,but we werent concerned about eye colour so we have a brown eyed donor.if we wanted blue or green we would have had a longer wait,maybe a couple of months or so.good luck hon!

Kasia,
good luck with im barcelona,theres lots of ladies on here that attend that clinic,so any question,fire away.I too was dissolusioned with english clinics,the one i used totally messed up my third cycle of drugs and never gave me enough but insisted on et after 9 days when i usually need 12/14 days for good follie growth!


Aj,

not long now,your lining is great,hope mine is the same next week!great that you have internet in your room.thats one thing that will drive me mad whilst im away,no ff!ill be itching to get back and log on!

Roze,

fingers crossed for you hon,sending lots of baby dust your way!


abby,

good luck hon!

hello to all other abroadies,long list to follow!

lesleyjane,janny,crusoe,bel,jennifer,chrissie,rsmum,holly,rachael,safarigirl,cesca,bluebell.sorry if ive missed anyone out!


----------



## cesca

Hi girls... well we are all packed and are about to leave for sunny ceram!!!  Our  1st appt is wednesday so will tell all on our return.  We have blue and green eyes so will tell you what the wait is Helen.  
bye for now  Cesca xx


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone!!

Wow there is just so much happening on here......


AJ - great to hear your fab news - I will be keeping everything crossed for you.   Oh by the way Zita West says 3 days bed rest!!! (but the doctors tell us two!!).

Lesley Jane - not long to go for you either - yes you must take folic acid event though having DE, I wasnt sure either and ending up buying mine in Spain. In addition to pineapple juice and brazil nuts I also had two litres of water a day because I read that supposed to help it was really hard at first but then I did get used to it. Ive come off all that stuff now and gone a bit hay wire and just have as much wine as I can!!

Welcome to Kasia  and Helen - wishing you all the best for your treatments too.  

Roze - Wishing you lots of luck - I have evrything crossed for you  .

Hello to everyone else on here.

Good Luck to you all Twiggy


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe - can i ask why no chocolate (is it because it has caffeine?)  I am rather enjoying the dark chocolate covered brazil nuts!!!!!!!

I have been drinking decaff coffee do you think that is okay?  

must buy some pineapple juice

anything else!!!!

AJ DONT forget to take some really loungy pajamas so can you relax and order Dh around a little, er okay alot!  Your lining sounds great (hahah imagine if hallmark brought out a range of cards specifically for these issues, then I could send you a CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR LINING CARD!!!!     
Please focus on yourself now and forget about others (except us of course!!!) - its AJ TIME NOW..... 

Cesca - enjoy your appointment - take some mags for all of us to read when we get there later!!!  Its a great place for a break, and you will enjoy all the staff at ceram, very welcoming, proffessional and gentle.  My DH was really impressed and he usually hates this sort of thing.

badger when is your appointment?  I think we will be going at the same time, so it will be great to have you to chat to when we get back ..
Lesleyjane i think we are there at the same time?

Helen - welcome - so lovely to so many new people joining this wonderful thread - i have blue eyes, but my DH and i not to fussed about eye colour  - and we waited a week or so and Ruth got back to us as we were happy with brown eyed donor  - i think blue/green eyes might take a little longer.

Abby enjoy your trip and safe flight on thursday 

big hello to everyone else - i know i havnt included all names, but in my thoughts as always. ....


----------



## Louise999

Hello everyone

Another "newbie" here.  I've been following everyone's progress on here for about 3 months now.  I got in touch with Eggsey via our clinic's site when we were both having our second (unsuccessful) IVF attempts and it was she who told me all about the possibility of DE abroad.  Can't thank her enough. I now see her regularly - in fact I'm meeting up with her and other "Barcelona ladies" from our area tonight for a good old catch-up.  

I'm off to IM at the end of next week for my initial appointment.  In fact my appointment is on my 41st birthday - what a way to spend it, with my feet up in stirrups!!  Think I'm just about there with the tests as only had last IVF in September, although most of my tests were done just over a year ago so am anticipating having to repeat some, esp HIV.  For the lady who was asking about getting your blood group - have you ever donated blood?  I have but a fair few years ago now.  I called them and they told me over the phone. 

Good luck to everyone on here!

Louise


----------



## Kasia

Hi Louise,

Hey, we are going for our first appointment at IM at the end of this month. Do you know which doctor you will be seeing yet? We haven't done all the tests yet, but Iurdana (whom I've been writing to and phoning) said it was not the end of the world. We'll just have to do them later. DP is finding out his blood group this week though.

We did IVF last year and the only test that will still be valid I suppose is the HIV test, since it lasts a year (I think).

I hope all goes well next week and you enjoy Barcelona - a great way to spend your birthday   

Hi to everyone else too!

Kasia



Louise999 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Another "newbie" here. I've been following everyone's progress on here for about 3 months now. I got in touch with Eggsey via our clinic's site when we were both having our second (unsuccessful) IVF attempts and it was she who told me all about the possibility of DE abroad. Can't thank her enough. I now see her regularly - in fact I'm meeting up with her and other "Barcelona ladies" from our area tonight for a good old catch-up.
> 
> I'm off to IM at the end of next week for my initial appointment. In fact my appointment is on my 41st birthday - what a way to spend it, with my feet up in stirrups!! Think I'm just about there with the tests as only had last IVF in September, although most of my tests were done just over a year ago so am anticipating having to repeat some, esp HIV. For the lady who was asking about getting your blood group - have you ever donated blood? I have but a fair few years ago now. I called them and they told me over the phone.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on here!
> 
> Louise


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl

Yes the no chocolate is a cafeine thing. A couple of weeks ago I ate a lot (and I mean a lot) of really rich chocolate with a high cocoa content - I was awake all night afterwards, just as I would be after a strong coffee with my mind buzzing.
I eat far too much chocolate anyway (can't get through a day without it) so I try and cut down around treatment. It probably makes no difference to anything but mentally I can tell myself I am doing everything I can!!  

Welcome to the newbies and special thoughts to AJ - it's going to be an uncomfortable few weeks as I'm going to be keeping everything crossed for you and a BFP.  

Love crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl

badger i remember you asking for the details of el faro (I have posted this under accomodation for ceram as well)

Contact details for El Faro: (just found my receipt for hotel!!!!)

Tel: 95 277 42 30

Fax: 95 286 18 82

email: elfaro:marbellainnhoteles.com

www.marbellainnhoteles.com


----------



## Louise999

Kasia, don't know which doctor we'll be seeing yet. Do you ?  I think we'll have to repeat some tests as all our's are over a year old.  Had syphilis serology tests last week as had never had those and have got forms to repeat HIV tests at local NHS hospital.  Do you think we'll need to repeat Hep B too ?  When are you hoping to start ?  I'm hoping to start on the Yasmin when my next AF arrives next month but I can't do ET until after 17th March because of work commitment 13th to 16th March.  Can't wait to get started now though as it seems ages since my last IVF cycle.

AJ - have been following your progress since before Xmas.  Best of luck this weekend. Would like to know name of your hotel as would quite like internet access when I go over for ET.

Louise


----------



## Janny

AJ - fantastic to read you LIST of good news! Just logged on to wish you a lovely relaxing time in Barcelona and a perfect ET         . We are sort of in sync, but not..... I am day 8 today but EC won't be until the weekend I think (guessing still - no date set yet) so ET (*please* let there be embryos ) won't be until the beginning or middle of next week for me. There again IM seem to ask you to test after more days than CERAM (15 days after EC last time)? So who knows  Good to have you to share this with again anyway, even if we are a few days apart 

Crusoe I am watching your puppy countdown - the excitment must be mounting in your household! Have you bought a collar with a cute little tag and a snuggly new bed for him. And millions of toys I bet - you will regret the ones that squeak! What's he going to be called?

Hello to all the new girls - Kasia, Louise, Twiggy, Radnorgirl. If I haven't mentioned you by name you are already filed away in the dark and unreachable recesses of my brain under the 'old girl tag' - HELLO to you all!

Guadolope (spelt wrong but I hope its close enough for you to recognise yourself!) are you still looking in on us? I think you have an appointment very soon? Good luck if I'm right...

Love -
Jan x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Louise, 

Iurdana said I'd be seeing either Dr. Redondo or Dr. Walker. That's all she told me. We're going on 30th January, so I imagine you'll be there a few days before us. Are you staying for long? I don't know when we will be able to start - supposing all the tests come through OK. They did last time (for IVF), so I suppose there shouldn't be any change since then. I imagine it will also depend on how soon they think they can get a suitable donor. I think we might have to repeat all the tests except the HIV, since I was told that was the only one that lasts a year. Well, in my case, I did IVF from May-July 2005, so that was a bit longer ago than you.

Hi to everyone else! 


Kasia


----------



## Sasha B

AJ - It's all good!!!!!!!!! So happy that you don't need any immunology tx. Yes, hope dh pampers you well. Enjoy sunny Spain and just think about your lovely embies snuggling in.   

Janny - Hun, sending you loads of    for EC & ET. I know what that waiting in limbo can be like, but believe me when I say you are soooooo close now. Looking forward to reading your news from Spain. You take it easy as well!

Cesca - Enjoy sunny Spain & meeting our Ruth. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for a donor. Looking forward to hearing how you got on. 

There's just too many Ceram girls to keep up with! Badger, Lesley Jane, Safarigirl, not long now for all of you!!!

A big WELCOME to all the newbies!!! And   to everyone I've missed out.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

this is abusy time there are so many people having treatment at the moment.

Feel that I am on my way now. Been and had prostrap injection tonight so feel that I can consider myself under going treatment.

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Wayhay Dawn! Your on your way again!  
I got a message from Ruth to say she'll start looking for a donro for us..so I'm getting excited now too..still need to sort out my bloods tho'

All the best everyone.

Take care and      to you all

Rsmum x


----------



## roze

Hi, everyone!!!!

Thank you all for all the support on the 2ww. I am not really that optimistic though and can see myself going back for the 3 frosties in March- last time I got pg I guessed fairly shortly afterwards due to the symptoms , and have had nothing similar this time. Had some odd and sharp pains and currently feel as if AF is on its way.... 

Hello to all the newbies, and good luck to all the many people who are jetting off to Spain in the next few days, ie  cesca, janny, AJ, abbyw. lesleyjane, and anyone else who I may have missed- I am really rooting for you.  I can see the next few weeks are going to be really busy on this thread!

Bel- I hope you are OK?

AJ - on internet access- my hotel had this but only if you brought your own laptop. 

Re my suspected infection- as usual I can't get to see a Dr or a nurse until Friday evening- there was just no space. I think I might try again tomorrow for an earlier appointment, as I really don't want anything to affect my chances of a pregnancy. I have also thought about trying to get to a GUM clinic - does anyone know whether they are any faster at testing and getting results back.?

Love and best of luck to all,


roze xxx

        ^beware^


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

only just managed to kick my hubby off the computer     doesn't he know its FF time... 

Anyway just wanted to check in on all you gals..


Roze-- you have to think positive hun..you never know..I have loads of friends who didn't think they were preggers and were..one of my closest friends was 8 months gone before she realised!! No seriously know how you feel I convinced myself last time it wouldn't work so the fall wouldn't be so bad..only thing was it still was..   so this time I'm going to think POSITIVE and see if reverse psychology works. As far as the infection I'm sure if you go to a GUM you can been seen there and then and get feedback the same day..in fact almost positive on this. Very annoying you have to do this though..feel like ringing your docs for you and having them told   Must learn to keep my beak out though! Let us know when your test date is if you want to and we will all be here to support you xx

RSMUM - fab news Ruth is looking for you a donor..I only realised tonite on reading this thread that you dont have to be matched in eye colour..its only if your bothered..MMMM thats one Ill have to think about..not sure.. Are you not going to visit them first?

DawnGuzz- hope your feeling well and the injection went ok? Good luck and positive vibes xx

SashaB- lovely to hear from you..hope all is well and your feeling in toptastic condition..love to you x

Safarigirl - yes we are at the same time..do you fly Monday? am getting excited are you?..

Twiggy2- hi how you doing? Good to hear from you..thanks for the info..am not sure on the pineapple and 2 litres of water tho..Christ Ill be rushing to the loo all day and my body will go into shock with all this healthy living..my list of things to remember, buy and take is growing and I think I need to programme my mobile to remind me of all this. 

Cesca- GOOD LUCK thinking of you    

Bluebell - made me laugh with your nuns outfit comment- I really do think its going to be a total shock to the system and very hard for me to have no cigs, no caffeine, no alcohol, no CHOCOLATE - AHHHHHHHHHH 

Hello to Janny, crusoe, badger B, jennifer, kasia, Aj and to anyone else my brain is forgetting..love and hugs

a Big HELLO the newbies - radnor girl, Louise 999
speak soon,

Lesley xxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

May I ask a quick question. Did all of you manage to get your initial tests done on the NHS (e.g. through your GP) free of charge? I know the NHS is not a FREE service, but you know what I mean!  

Plus, did you have to get some kind of written proof of your blood groups? I know mine, but haven't got any written proof. 

It's all so confusing! 

Thanks in advance for all your help!


Kasia


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Roze - Been thinking of you. I really hope that it is your turn. The AF feelings are not always bad news. I had AF pains in the second week of 2ww and as you know I was pregnant. Don't give up hope. We're all keeping everything crossed for you!

Dawn - Great news that you hace strated treatment. I will be with you all the way...wishing it to be your turn this time!

RSmum - You are in good hands with Ruth. I'm sure she will do her best to find you a donor asap. 

Sasha - Great to hear from you. Hope all is okay with you.

Safarigirl - Not long now. How exciting. Will be l;ooking out for you and keeping everything crossed!

Lesleyjane - Not long to your appt. Enjoy Marbella. It's a great place. I would fill your boots with Alcohol,caffeine etc while you can!!!

Cesca - Wishing you loads of luck!!

Bluebelle- You are so funny!! Not long now...can't wait for her to make an appearance. So exciting. How are you feeling?

Janny - Everything sounds like it is going well for you. Do you know when your ET is? Last time I was in the waiting room with you if you remember? Feels like a lifetime ago! Everything crossed for you.

Crusoe - Not long for you now either. Will be following you all the way and praying that this time things will be good for you.

Hi to all Newbies...great that we are so busy on this thread.

Good luck to all for 2006. Let's hope this is the most successful thread ever!!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Bel

Kasia,

I think our posts crossed...

I managed to get all blood tests done through our G.P. luckily. We did need get written proof of our blood groups, but that wqas because we didn't know them. It did take about 2 months though to actually get them all done and get the results. But this is just my experience. it may be quicker at your surgey.

To get them done private was about £500 altogether. 

I hope this helps,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Kasia,
I got my blood tests done at the GUI clinic in the local NHS hospital.  They were free and only took a week for the results to come through (some of them were sooner).  I didn't need a GP referral ... just phoned up and made my own appointment.  It seems to vary regionally though.  
I think the most important thing with all the tests and the drugs is to make sure you know well in advance where you are going to get them from.  I made the mistake, for example, of turning up at my GP the day before I needed to start taking the pill, and she refused to prescribe any of my drugs for tx abroad, so I then had a mad scrabble trying to get them from elsewhere.
Good luck.

Roze, thinking of you loads.  I would say to your GP that it is an emergency, and then they have to see you.

Bel, so lovely to hear from you.

Would love to write more to everyone, but have to go out.

Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kasia

Many thanks for your replies, Bel and Bluebell! 

We are going to see our GP tomorrow morning and we'll try to get them done by him. Thanks for the advice about not leaving things to the last minute, Bluebell. It must have been very worrying when you couldn't get the drugs. I'll try to get them when I'm in Barcelona.

Thanks again!

Kasia



bluebell said:


> Hello Kasia,
> I got my blood tests done at the GUI clinic in the local NHS hospital. They were free and only took a week for the results to come through (some of them were sooner). I didn't need a GP referral ... just phoned up and made my own appointment. It seems to vary regionally though.
> I think the most important thing with all the tests and the drugs is to make sure you know well in advance where you are going to get them from. I made the mistake, for example, of turning up at my GP the day before I needed to start taking the pill, and she refused to prescribe any of my drugs for tx abroad, so I then had a mad scrabble trying to get them from elsewhere.
> Good luck.
> 
> Roze, thinking of you loads. I would say to your GP that it is an emergency, and then they have to see you.
> 
> Bel, so lovely to hear from you.
> 
> Would love to write more to everyone, but have to go out.
> 
> Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi gals!

Just a quickie to Kayse as I've just seen your post re tests, etc.  We went to our GP for the blood group testing but they wouldn't do it and said the only way to do it was to give blood, that way they let you know what your blood group is.  We didn't do that as it wasn't important for us in the end.  However, the IM will do that for you on the day if you let them know prior to your visit.  They also offer to do the other tests for you, e.g. endo cultures, etc. for a small fee.  

Recently I had my blood group taken by a guy in Wimpole Street, London.  He charged £50.  His name is Dr Nish Joshi of the Joshi Clinic.  Good man for all sorts of things!

Personally, I wouldn't bother with the GP as ours are lovely but wouldn't do the tests.  Just my thoughts though.  You could try.

Good luck!

Roze, I have just read a few postings but not sure what's going on for you so I will read back through the posts to find out.  In the meantime, I have been thinking of you lots.  Sending you heaps and landfills of babydust as well as masses of good luck.       

Love to you all, AJ xxxx


----------



## Kasia

Thanks very much for your advice, AJ! I see you are at IM too. Did you do all the tests (and get the results) before your first visit? I'm worried it may cause problems because we haven't been able to (and won't get the results before we go, no doubt). However, if they can do them there, perhaps it won't matter. Weird what you say about the blood group! I suppose it depends on the doctor, eh? I would have thought it would be very easy to test for something like that. However, when we did the tests for IVF, the results did take ages to come back. So there is no knowing. The NHS services do seem to vary greatly from one area to another!

Good luck with your TX - when are you going back to IM?

Hi to everyone else! 

Kasia



AJ London said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Just a quickie to Kayse as I've just seen your post re tests, etc. We went to our GP for the blood group testing but they wouldn't do it and said the only way to do it was to give blood, that way they let you know what your blood group is. We didn't do that as it wasn't important for us in the end. However, the IM will do that for you on the day if you let them know prior to your visit. They also offer to do the other tests for you, e.g. endo cultures, etc. for a small fee.
> 
> Recently I had my blood group taken by a guy in Wimpole Street, London. He charged £50. His name is Dr Nish Joshi of the Joshi Clinic. Good man for all sorts of things!
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the GP as ours are lovely but wouldn't do the tests. Just my thoughts though. You could try.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Roze, I have just read a few postings but not sure what's going on for you so I will read back through the posts to find out. In the meantime, I have been thinking of you lots. Sending you heaps and landfills of babydust as well as masses of good luck.
> 
> Love to you all, AJ xxxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi Kasia

Just in case your GP won't play ball......we wrote to our IVF consultant listing the tests we required.  She sent the results of the tests we'd already had to us then gave us blood test envelopes to take to the local hospital (where we'd had our initial NHS investigations) for the tests we were missing.

We're off to IM on the 27th so just before you.  Think I will email them and ask who we're seeing (just out of interest).  Out of the ladies I have met locally, 2 saw Dr Walker and 1 saw Dr Olivares.  All were very happy though.

I'm not sure what will happen to us about tests - we've got the results for all the prescribed ones but with the exception of syphilis serology they're all over 1 year old.  I've got forms to repeat the HIV ones but was waiting to see what IM say before repeating any more.

Louise

Louise


----------



## Kasia

Hi Louise,

Thanks for the advice.I'll keep it in mind. However, it was so hard to get in touch with the IVF consultants last year, I don't hold out much hope now. If the worst comes to the worst, I'll try to get them done in Spain. But I'll wait and see what the GP says first. 

I wrote to Iurdana this morning about the tests but haven't heard back yet. Who do you normally contact when you write or phone?

Not long now before you go! I'm sure whoever we see it'll be fine. Are you staying in Barcelona for long?



Kasia


----------



## dianne

*Louise and Kasia*

Just a quick post back from IM first appointment today just to reassure the ladies going there for first consultation everyone was really lovely Irudana, Dr W and Dr O and even did a requested Doppler scan while i was there (looks at blood flow to womb) seem i may have a problem high reading will need to repeat as too near ovulation to be sure test was really concerning 
Inf very clear and blood tests etc do need to be no more than 6/12 old but no hassle if not all done only thing is try and get HIV done here if you can as i think expensive in Spain 
Also did not send them any inf took the blood test etc with me and this was OK and medical reports from my many neg cycles 
Only thing do not support immune problems need UK clinic to prescribe and do not have in Spain im gestone ( progesterone) so problem for me 
No hassle with payment but do want cash for initial con and if you sign up the deposit. 
I asked to see Dr W 
Am i the only person who can go to Barcelona in one day (8 hours)
Airport , Taxi, Clinic IM , taxi , airport Home and still manage to make purchases  

*Aj *      looking good Dr O ( i can see what you mean now ) !!

*Janny*   for EC this week 

*Roze* Thinking of you hang in there  

*Abby* Good luck for Thursday appointment

*Twiggy * Hi my Lister mate good luck with immune tests results 

*Cesca* Hope all goes well tomorrow (today now)

*Rsmums* Welsh hills hope you do not get rain ! hope you get donor news soon 

*Crusoe* Me Day 2 without decaf coffee last thing to go have never been able to give up will allow myself one a day if desperate headache ++ apparently i thought i was doing well re decaf but the chemical process to create decaf is pretty unhealthy as well 

Ceram crew special wishes Badger, Lesley Jane, Safarigirl Radnorgirl

*Bluebell* i have always fancied a nun's outfit  cover all the lumps and bumps

*Dawn* You are off   

Hi to Sasha and Bluebell Jennifer and anyone else i may have missed

I thought i had posted this yesterday could it be jet lag 

Di x


----------



## Bel

Hi Dianne,

Sounds as though you are a real jet-setter, going to Barcelona and back in 1 day!! Glad that your appointment went okay. They sound very thorough and I'm sure you are happier knowing that they are double-checking everything. Do you know when you will be going for treatment yet?

AJ - Thinking of you loads this week. Keeping everything crossed!!!

Hi to everyone else,gotta go as at work!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Louise999

Kasia

The only person I've had contact with is Frédérique, via the standard [email protected] email address.

We're just staying for 1 night as we've got a wedding to go to the day after the appointment.

Louise


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Roze,

I just wanted to say that we're all hoping you'll get some great news... 

When I was on this last 2ww I was convinced it hadn't worked. I had absolutely no symptoms and felt really low (I think I cried most days). With the previous 2 cycles I did early pee stick tests, but with this one I just knew it was going to be negative so I didn't even bother. Well, you can inagine the shock when my blood test results came back with the contrary. Please don't give up hope, you're nearly there.

Sending you heaps of    !

lots of love,

Sasha xxx

ps. When do you test?


----------



## badger b

Hi Ladies, 
i too had problems with GP,wouldnt do a blood test to check my blood type,so i gave blood instead at a blood bank, and got a letter back within about a fortnight telling me my blood type!


badger


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post - it's been a long day at the computer...

Louise:
I just wanted to mention that Iurdana got back to me and said we didn't need written proof of our blood groups - it was only really important if we wanted the donor to match our groups. However, we do need to repeat the HIV and Hepatitis, because they need to have been done in the last 6 months. You are probably fine on that score though, seeing you did IVF more recently. 

Di:
Good to hear your news about IM - and thanks for all the information - it's of great help! Well done on your record timing by the way! I don't know how you managed it  We are definitely staying for a bit longer than  that  Did they give you any idea of when you might begin the treatment? 

Hi to everyone else too!  I hope you are all doing well. 



Kasia


----------



## valie

Hi girls,

This will probably seem like a silly question but what's a doppler scan? I'm pretty sure I've never had one. What does it check? If it's important, why has my consultant never given me one?

Early menopause so will be going for DE (again!) Is this scan only for women using their own eggs or should I be asking for one?

Thanks,

Love Valiexx


----------



## Ruth

Doppler is a scan to check the blood flow to and around the uterus.
Not everywhere does them so that may be why you haven´t had one. Not all consultants ask for them to be done either.

Ruth


----------



## cesca

Well back from sunny Spain which was indeed sunny. We had a lovely day strolling in the sunshine, eating and generally having a really relaxing time. It was lovely just having time on our own...Oh yes we  did visit Ceram and meet the lovely Ruth and my blind date Janny!!!!!  Janny sorry we didn't get time to have a good chin wag maybe next time!!
  Well Ceram clinic was lovely ,friendly caring etc  .My only problem is I'm Rhesus negative blood group. Had something called a combs test to check antibody levels. If they are high then there is no go for me really as they don't have any blue eyed negative donors.    So we are keeping fingers crossed sooo tightly for a low antibody level, will know within the week.  DH was very impressed with the service even the blood taking was painless!!!
will speak soon lots to catch up with having had 24hrs away!!!


----------



## badger b

HI CESCA,

glad to hear you had a good time in spain!im there hopefully 29th 30th or 31st,v v nervous now!hope they can sort you out quickly with a donor.good luck hon


badger


----------



## Eggsey

Just wanted to send loads and loads of   to Roze - have everything crossed for you!

Hi to the new girls, just wanted to let you know I had first class treatment from IM, from my initial consultation on 17th October I had my embryo transfer on 3rd December - so hopefully you won't have too long to wait.  Also, I'm a blue eyed blonde and hubbie is green eyed light brown hair and we had no problem getting donors to match us - although the guy donor was the one with the blue eyes and blonde hair!

Wishing you all the best for your forthcoming treatments, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you, love and hugs, Eggsey & Jellybun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Hello all!

did anyone have bad pmt type feelings once taken the prostap injection?since i did mine,i feel very emotional,bit depressed,and not very confident of a good outcome to my treatment.feel like a big black cloud is following me around!


----------



## Newday

Hi badger

I had my prostrap on Tuesday and I have really bad heachdache today and yesterday tablets don't seem to take it away.

But no Af pains

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Badger, so sorry the big black cloud is on your tail.  Hope you manage to treat yourself to some nice things to dissolve the cloud a bit.  Go on, spoil youself, you deserve it.  IVI Barcelone don't give Prostap, so can't give any experience myself.

Dawn, not long for you now too.  How exciting !!

Roze, how's it going ?

Cesca, glad you enjoyed Spain, and lucky you meeting our lovely, lovely Janny and also Ruth.  Will be keeping my eyes peeled to see how you get on with the test results.  Good luck !!

Love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone! I'm just back from CERAM (again!). Cesca it was lovely to meet you and DH yesterday, I'm glad the weather cleared up in time for your visit - next time (hopefully soon) you'll have longer to explore and soak up the sunshine. Fingers crossed for your test results x 

Abby - great to meet you today   I didn't expect to be in two days in a row, that's why I told you I wouldn't be there today, but my follicles were quite close to ready on Wednesday and Dr B wanted to see me the sooner... Hope your meeting with Ruth went well - and that you were able to find your way out of Marbella and back to the airport  

Well I am ready for EC now   12 follicles in all and a ''beautiful'' endometrium. Dr B knows how to pay a compliment  .  My lovely local nursey friend has agreed to jab me tonight at 11pm so we are scheduled for EC 11am Saturday.... DH is away until tomorrow so I'd have been really stuck if she was having a romantic night out tonight (too needle phobic to contemplate doing it myself  ) I'm a bit scared about EC because Ruth isn't working that day but she has promised me that someone will hold my hand  

AJ - hope everything is going well on your trip. GOOD LUCK for ET tomorrow. Thanks for your PM - I wrote you a huge one back but my computer ate it and I was too furious with it to retype!

Bluebell - shucks thanks. I've never been a lovely lovely before   As they say in Spain ''igualmente!''

Love to all 
Jan x


----------



## badger b

Bluebell,

thanks hon,although i did get soem retail therapy yesterday!was in ameeting in liverpool,went out for lunch,and took a detour to the shops!got a bargain pair of boots in morgan for 29.99!so that did cheer me up a bit!theres nothing in this world like some good ole retail therapy

Janny,

glad to hear youve got lots of lovely follies!good luck with ec on sat hon.



badger


----------



## bluebell

To lovely, lovely Janny with the beautiful endometrium......great news about your follies.....  12 eh ?  That's BRILLIANT !!!!! Here's to lots and lots of embies on the way.

AJ .. can't wait to hear from you from your cozy hotel cocoon .. you with yer feet up and DH waiting on you hand and foot.  Can't wait to hear your news. 

Badger .... trendy boots eh ? ..... great for kicking away big black nasty clouds !!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Evening ladies - sorry I haven't been around for a while, been having sneak peeks but haven't been able to loiter
Janny - good to see you have 12 follies - hope they continue to develop nicely

Dianne - good to see you've found a home - wishing you much success at IM. I'm beginning to think I need to hook up with someone here on immunology issues but don't know where to start, I can't face the thought of ARGC. Anyone got any suggestions?

AJ - thinking of you in Barcelona - hope its OK there and you're being spoiled. I'm going on my own next time, ore chance of getting a rest! I haven't forgotten the photos - I'm just  so good at procrastinating!

Cesca - hoping Ruth is able to  link you up with a donor soon

Sasha B - 8 weeks already! Where does time go. I hope you're well

Bel - good to see that you are planning on another go - much luck - you deserve it

Roze - thinking of you - are you testing on Monday?

dawnguzz - like everyone else +++vibes. Haven't followed up the endowment stuff yet. DH thinks we should have a go at doing it ourselves - so he's left me to do it! Hmmm  

Safarigirl - all still on for tomorrow

RSMum - good luck with finding a donor

Bluebell - I suppose you're getting quite a big lass now - hope you're getting lots of sleep

Ms Minerva - what did you decide to do in the end about scans etc?

Hello to those I've missed - good to see so many newbies on here

I'm now booked in with Ruth for FET on 4/5th April - haven't told DH yet but in the meantime we  have Sam's surgery to get through - hoping to get some photos up of him soon on my photoboard. One week today it should be over...

Jo


----------



## safarigirl

badger,
i had the prostrap injection and had a headache every day for about 3-4 days after it!  I have been also very tetchy with DH and prone to snap!!!!!  The taking of progynova seems to have lightened my mood, so hang in there - i think it is a symptom of the injection becasue i felt quite offish after having it done.

Jo - I will probably be out tomorrow with MIL so just drop cash (yes ladies you heard right, i'm blackmailing Jo so she has to pay me money - ok ok its for the drugs!!!!) through post box - and look forward to meeting you when i have finsihed your drugrun from spain!


excellent news janne - thinking of you

hello to everyone else, gotta dash so sorry not too many personals


----------



## Newday

Janny

thats fanatstic news.
Sending you    for StaurdayLove Dawn


----------



## roze

Folks, thanks for all your support on the 2ww; we have decided to round it off with a few days away, as we need a distraction, so I will post the outcome when I am back next week as there is no computer where we are going.

lots of love, and take care and good luck to everyone having tx this week or down regging.


roze xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze ... have a wonderful trip away ..... inspired idea !!  Hope it's somewhere lovely and peaceful with loads of nice distraction.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there,
I've been hovering around for a while & chatted to a few of you in chat room (dawn!) and thought I'd finally put my two pennorth in and say good luck to you all.

I'm checking this site almost daily at the moment as it's so lovely to see how other people are getting through tx with the same issues - rather we didn't have these issues but hey, can't have everything...

We're off to Athens in Feb for DE tx and the clinic have set us up with 2 donors so we will recieve eggs from whichever lovely lady does the best job for us. We went to Athens last weekend and were so relaxed, was lovely. Unfortunately had sickness this week after antibiotics (precautionary after mock embryo transfer & hysterosonography) but all looked well & lining was 9.1mm. Doc said she'd have done transfer then if she'd had things ready. Cool! 

Now on wait until we go, can't stand waiting. Think I'll go spare on 2ww... 

Don't think will do personals as they seem too personal for a newbie but good luck to you all, am watching with great interest! 
Lisa
xx


----------



## badger b

Lisa,

welcome to the abroadies!anything you need to know,im sure someone will be able to help you out!Good luck with your treatment in Athens,will keep my fingers crossed for you.


Roze,
have a nice break hon,will be looking out for your news!good luck


badger


----------



## hola69

hello everyone,

janny - fantastic news , so pleased for you and good luck...

cesca - glad all went ok at Ceram..nearly my time and getting excited  

Eggsey , nice to hear from you and glad youre well.

Giggly girl, wishing you lots of luck, you im'd me while ago, glad all is going well for you.

Roze - what a good idea, have a lovely time. We will all be thinking of you hun xx

earthekitte, glad you got your appointment. Hope all goes well for Sam..hes in my prayers  

Valie- i didnt know what one was either so thanks for asking  

Hi to everyone else..havent got much time at mo..but love to you all...

Lesley xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Roze - I just wanted to wish you well on your trip.  I'm glad you and DH decided to go away.  Just take it easy and enjoy.  Look forward to hearing from you next week.  

Hello and   to everybody!

xx Michelle


----------



## RSMUM

Roze - FAB idea!!! Will be thinking of you and keeping EVERYTHING crossed!


----------



## abbyw

Hi everyone,

Well,saw Ruth at Ceram for my first apt today and it went very well.   Apart from getting lost!  

Starting tx in 10 days time!!!  

Can't wait! I won't be around this week as I'm off on holiday tomorrow to South Africa so I'll see you all when I get back.


Bye for now

Abby


----------



## nats210

Hello all
Just to say
Rose enjoy your weekend
Abby glad the appointment went well
Janny great news

Nats
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Everyone

I can't keep up with this thread - a couple of days away and it's so hard to follow everything that's happening.
Gigglygirl - we have "met" in chat - good luck with your tx in Greece. Things sound very positive for you!!!  
Roze - enjoy your time away - sounds like a very sensible idea to me. Sending you lots of positive vibes   
Bel - How are things with you, has Ruth found you a new donor yet. Thinking of you lots.
AJ I hope everything is going smoothly for you in Spain. 

I am starting to get very nervous about our FET - it is now only just over 6 weeks away. Desperately trying to keep myself positive but it is so hard sometimes.
Had blood tests for antiphospholupid and anticardiolipin antibodies the other day. Results next week. I have to say I know nothing about any of this stuff and what I have read has just confused me more. Has anyone else had these tests and if so can you tell me what they are all about

On top of this Bertie our puppy arrives on Sunday. I am stocking up on old newspapers in anticipation of house training! We have had a dog basket, toys and bowls etc sitting in the corner of our kitchen for months so it will be so lovely to have our pup there too!!

Love to all and sorry for a bit of a me post.
crusoe x


----------



## badger b

Hi Crusoe,

A puppy,lovely!you must be really excited,have fun on sunday hon!Id love a dog now,but dont think my 3 year old cat would be too impressed!
Know what you mean about being nervous,my donors ec is around 30th jan,and ive been like that since christmas!I swing from positive to negative about it daily.
good luck with the fet hon,ill have all fingers and toes crossed for you.

hugs 
badger


----------



## earthe kitt

Thanks for your messages - forgot to say welcome to the new girls - there are so many of us now that some of us need to get pregnant PDQ or this board will become overcorwded.

Shazzer, I forgot to mention you - how could I?
I remember you from 2004 when I used to be Skelly - I had a bit of an unfortunate incident involving  a clients  Doc Martens then and I was came off the system for a few months but you did write some very supportive stuff to me. It was actually you who made me realise that I was flogging a half dead horse in continuing with my own eggs - ths sticky stuff I recall. I remember you posting on this board earlier this year when you were debating about having one last shot with your own eggs or going down the donor route - I'm sorry that your last attempt didn't work out and I wish you every success - you really have been through the mill over the last 3 years and I hope things work out well for you on this road.

Have a good weekend everyone

Roze - great idea - enjoy and come back with a BFP

Jo  XXX


----------



## cesca

Hi girls.. 
Crusoe how exciting a puppy   .  It will certainly help take your mind off things. My dog had puppies last year and we were thinking of doing it again this year but as she comes into season soon it may clash with out treatment .So sadly I think we will have to leave it . They are just so cute when they are small .Have fun!!!

Badger ...Your treatment is coming round so quickly ,I'm sure things will run like clock work just keep positive .I know its hard !  

Abby ... glad everything went well. good luck.Our 1st appiontment was the 18th and we am waiting on blood results to see if we can go ahead.. So excited.  Have a good trip to SA. 

Janny  12 follies     fantastic keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you girl!!!  

 please let my antibody blood  results come soon!!  Cescaxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi To everyone, new and not,

AF has come at last and I think we are working towards a FET on 28th Feb, or there abouts. I am very nervous and busy planning everything to the last tiny detail to make sure that it doesn't all go spectacularly wrong this time. Everything that could have happened, did last time. 
DD is happy with the her new teddy and recovered from her poorly spell before Christmas, we are working on a new car, and I am trying to arrange the UK side of things to avoid going up to london to have bloods and scans done. It seems much easier this time round as I know what is in store and what I have to do. Even what to expect from hotels and shops in Marabella helps with reducing the stress. 

Does everyone going to ceram soon know that there is a bus that goes from outside the airport direct to Marbella bus station, every half hour and costs about 3 euros each person I think. We used it last time and it was very reliable, on time and cheap as chips. No taxi's for us this time!!

Fingers crossed for me this time, and of course everyone else going out there. Sorry but there are so many and I can't remember everyone but  magical wishes to everyone


----------



## twiggy2

Hello Everyone 

Pinkpaula glad you have planned your next visit to Spain.... not long now    /

Janny fab new about your embies  I bet your chuffed  .

Lesleyjayne - Im ok thankyou, not much happening waiting for blood test results and waiting to hear back from Ruth too so we can start thinking about next treatment. Are you excited? not long to go for you now.

AJ - Hope all is well in sunny spain  

Roze - Hope you few days away will help keep you sane its hard isnt it one day we can feel so positive and then the next so low  

Cusoe - Bet you cant wait until Sunday Im sure your new puppy will help you to keep your mind off things.

Earthekitt - Im glad you have planned your next go it will soon roll round -  I too am having immunolgy tests done before next treatment - decided to use Lister as they have shorther waiting lists also Care at Nottingham do them if you need any info please let me know. I hope it goes well for Sam next week - I will be thinking of you both.

Take Care all Twiggy X


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Janny - Wishing you loads of luck for Saturday. Will be thinking of you.

Crusoe - You are going to be soooo busy from Sunday onwards with a new Pup in your house! It's such a great time. How exciting. Our pup is now 2 years olds, but will always be my baby!! Can't believe your tx is only 6 weeks away. I can understand you feeling nervous, but you are right to keep positive. Will be with you all the way!!

AJ - Thinking of you. Everything crossed!! 

Roze - What a great idea to go away for a few days. Wishing you a BFP!!

Hi to everyone else, sounds like you are all getting close to BFP's..exciting times ahead. We are waiting for Ruth to find us a new donor, but hoping that we will be back in Marbella soon!!

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## kone

Hi to everyone so much is going on on here i can't keep up.Good luck to all going for treatment soon.Good luck to roze for a good outcome after your 2ww.I had a meltdown this week and convinced myself that when we have our treatment if we are lucky enough for it to work that i would have an 'olive skinned' baby and how would we explain that !! Ruth has sorted me out.It was reading that article in The Observer that started me worrying.
Anyway i have started my get fit for Ceram campaign and have lost seven pounds in one week!! my poor dog has never had so many walks.
Love to all 
Katherine


----------



## Bel

Kone,

Well done!! 7 pounds in 1 week, that's amazing...what's your secret?? 

Bel,x


----------



## Ruth

Those coming to CERAM, as a follow on from Paula's note, I do have to warn you that Marbella Bus station is not in the middle of Marbella but just the other side of the motorway and a good 20 to 30 minute walk to get to either CERAM or the centre of Marbella!!! Only good point is it is downhill.

Ruth


----------



## badger b

Hi All,

As much as i hate it,have decided to drink pineapple juice to help thicken my lining up for scan next week,How much of the disgusting stuff do i have to drink daily?!



badger


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie about pineapple juice- I asked my Doc about it and she said having a 'normal sex-life' was more beneficial. Now, I'm not sure what 'normal' means but am willing to try it out!  

May have some pineapple juice too though... I'll try anything! Oh, and she said to have chocs if I fancy them. Yay!

She also suggested I have heparin but my GP has since warned me against it, saying I shouldn't need it on a first cycle as there's no proven need for it. Have to say I don't fancy daily injections for a potential 30 weeks although would be happy to try anything if it worked. Also may be pricey acc. to my GP and he woun't prescribe it here. Cheaper to buy in Greece I'm sure, anyway. Any ideas on the heparin? 

Good luck to everyone, esp Roze on 2ww.
Have a nice weekend
Lisa
xx


----------



## cesca

Hi gigglygirl  I think Heparin thins the blood slightly so that the blood flow to the uterus is faster and therefore brings more oxygenated blood to the reproductive organs.  I had them when I was at a big clinic in London. They are painful and as your blood thins you bruise more!!!   Also they are expensive to buy. If you feel your consultant thinks it improves your chances go for it . I sadly didn't benefit from them and if I go again I don't think I will use Heparin ,only because the clinic I will be using said it wasn't necessary.Good luck in your decision.  speak soon  Cesca xx


----------



## Janny

Hi girls - its very quiet on here today, is the sun shining in the UK or something  . Just got back from EC which was very untraumatic - even the needle going into my hand was quite easy and hasn't bruised.... Anyway - we got 12!!! All the follicles contained an egg - we are really really pleased. ICSI should have happened by now so please keep everything crossed for us that our eggs and sperm are getting down to fertilisation now  . Will get a phone call tomorrow morning to let us know how many have made it....

AJ - hope all went well with your FET yesterday? Hope you can find a computer somewhere in Barcelona to let us know  

Roze - thinking of you   - hope your weekend away is distracting you.

Love to all 

Jan x


----------



## cesca

Hi Janny thats brilliant news,  keeping fingers crossed for you and hoping tommorow is good news too
We are still waiting for the result of the coombs test,finger nails are no more!!!


----------



## MichelleM72

Janny, what wonderful news!  I'm so happy for you and am sending lots of positive vibes that there's lots of fertilisation happening!  

Michelle xx


----------



## badger b

Janny,

great news about your 12,well done hon!my fingers are crossed you have lots lof lovely embies tomorrow!

hows the weather in spain at the mo,hope its nice next weekend when im there!


badger


----------



## River

Congratulation on your EC Janny! Brilliant news   

We have been trying to get our blood tests (HIV, HEP C etc) done on the NHS to save costs, I wrote a letter to the GP about it and we got a call on Mondayfrom the receptionist saying that the doctor wanted to see us. Anyway, the GP was absolutely lovely and said that he had to meet with us before signing the blood cards due to the nature of the tests we were having done. So, my husband is booked in with the nurse to get them done Monday and I am having them done at the local hospital on Tuesday as it nr work. Really pleased that we are getting them free!!

Even though I am sure that everything will come back fine, I can help having this horrible feeling in the back of my mind. What if i I have got something?  
There is no reason why we should have anything wrong. Did anyone else feel like that??
River
x


----------



## cesca

River.. don't forget Ceram want a syphilis test too. We forgot that one and had to pay to have it done there.  When we started all this ivf we were fairly worried about the HIV but that is natural. Of course it came back negative and we no longer even think about it when we have to have them done again!!


----------



## cesca

Badger I just sent a post asking when you are going to Spain forgetting that you already said next weekend!! So I deleted it !! 
  Do you know where you are staying?


----------



## Newday

Fantastic news Janny

hope they all fertilise sending you   

love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Me too, Janny.
Got everything crossed for you     !
Hope they all fertilise and you get lots of frosties as well.

Am so impatient, just want to go to Greece now, have 3 weeks to go!! 2ww will be unbearable. 

Reckon you're off to a great start, though, Janny.
Lisa
xx


----------



## bluebell

Janny ... I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed for you.  12 eggies in your basket !!
           
There they all are.  Will be thinking of them tonight, all waiting to turn into big fat healthy embies !
That's such great news Janny.  I am so pleased for you.  Take it easy and relax a bit now.  i always felt good in between EC and ET as it is a couple of days off for your body !
LOL,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Fantastic news Janny !  Will be keeping my fingers crossed too for lots of lovely embies   

            

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx

ps - Re the list - sorry I am a little behind but have been soooo busy over the last few days - will be catching up over the next few days


----------



## kone

Congratulations Janny what a bumper bundle hope they are all busy fertilising overnight.                                                                                                 Can't wait to hear your news in the morning.AJ hope everything went well for you and you have some precious cargo on board.
Katherine


----------



## badger b

Cesca,

no havent totally decided yet,but might look at el faro where Holly stayed,or Miramar.Ruth has contacted me to say no word from donor yet as to when her period started,should have been 19th or 20th,so im holding out booking flights etc.Hope its not going to go pear shaped or donor hasnt changed her mind!

badger


badger


----------



## dianne

*Janny* Great news re eggs so hope you get good news re fertilisation rate

Good luck to all the ladies that have appointments this week or having Tx very soon 

*AJ* Hope you are ok and have some great news to share re FET 

*Eartha Kitt* All the best this week with Sam,  
I am at the Lister re immune tx like Twiggy you could get consultation with Yau Thum the immune doctor if needed.

Di


----------



## nats210

Great news Janny, best of luck.


----------



## Janny

Just had the phone call - not great news... of the 12 eggs 8 were mature but only 4 have fertilised   Last time we had less eggs but 4 fertilised, so we were really hoping that this time there would be enough left for a FET. I know we should be glad to have the 4, and we are, but we're also now worrying about how many of those 4 will progress to embryos.... another long wait for tomorrow's phonecall  

Jan x


----------



## casey

WOW you girls really can chat !!!!!!!  

Janny - Really hope that your 4 embies make it - hang in there and we are keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXX for you   

AJ - hope your FET went ok and you are getting plenty of rest 

Earthe - thinking of you & Sam this week

I haven't given IVF much thought this week - found out that dd will have major othopaedic surgery on 28/6 - but im going to start to sort out blood tests etc from next week 

hi to evryone 
bye caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooh Janny, I know how disappointing these blows can be.  I always see us all as standing on a beach with waves that keep knocking us down and we have to satnd up again and again and again.  But, as Holly says, it is quality, not quantity.  We too were scared as although we had 7 embies in Barcelona, only three were good enough to put back and so we only have one frostie and it isn't very good quality.  However, we still got our BFP.  4 embies is really good considering it is your own eggs and DH sperm.    Remember that the mega high embie numbers are more related to donors that in theory have no fertility probs.
I'll be thinking of you loads and looking to see how you get on. 
Lots and lots of hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Janny 

I am sorry to hear only four fertilised, however its quality not quantaty hopefully you will have four top notch embies.      . I will be keeping everything crossed for you XXXXXXX

Casey sorry to hear your dd needs major surgery.  .

Love Twiggy


----------



## roze

Hi, all,

Unfortunately no BFP for us this time.

Not very happy, really and have a mix of emotions including quite a lot of fury. Feel we should be having more luck than this by now so are writing to IVIB to ask for some answers. Not sure whether this is just statistical probability and our day will come if we keep trying, or something else wrong with me that prevents implantation.  Either way, if we try again we'll probably be changing clinic, maybe even country. Not sure yet if we will be going back for the three frosties, as it costs in total around £2000 and this would almost pay for a fresh cycle elsewhere.
Although a very new science, it is still my view that we are paying clinics a great deal of money to provide some reasonable certainty of a full term pregnancy, and IVIB no longer have my confidence. It is not good enough to continue with trial and error and to be told thats just the way it is.

love and good luck to all, will post again to update on any response from IVIB.


roze xxx


----------



## cesca

Janny such a difficult time for you , that wait after EC is awful. Be brave and you still  have a great chance of those 4 embies doing well. I know how disappointed you feel about wanting some left to freeze as a back up but hun you just have to go with the flow.Keep positive and keep that chin up!!
Thinking of you both Cesca xxxx


----------



## cesca

Rose I haven't spoken to you before but I just wanted to say how sorry I was that it didn't work for you this time. I have read your signature and you really have put everything into having a child. Life can be so unfair at times and I can understand how angry you must feel . Let yourselves grieve and take care . Cesca xxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze, I am so, so sorry to hear you news.  I can understand your anger and frustration, and I hope that you get some answers from IVIB.  Cesca is right ... you have invested so much in this.  I am so pleased to see you haven't given up yet, but I hope you are going to take some time to recover too.  You need the space to grieve.  I just wish there was something I could do to help.  We will all be here for you though whatever path you choose to follow.  Loads of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Janny - sorry to hear that you  are disappointed only 4 eggs fertilised. I know how you feel on my first donor IVF in the UK I got 6 eggs which we were thrilled with but only 1 fertilised and was transferred. We have no idea how good that 1 was (not very good I suspect) but even with 1 embryo there was hope for a BFP. It really does only take one and in this game you just never know which one it is going to be. There are ladies here who have had less than 4 eggs fertilised and still got BFP's. Don't lose hope, stay positive, you have a great chance of being successful and everyone here will be rooting for you.
  

Roze, I was very sorry to hear your news. You are right to look forwards and make sure you are getting the best treatment possible. Good luck with whatever you decide to do, your time will come!!! Thinking of you.  

Love to all - our puppy arrived today. After making a puddle on the lounge carpet he is having a nap and I have left my DH to clear up the mess!!! But Bertie is totally gorgeous - he is going to be lots of fun and a great stress reliever!!

love to all
crusoe  
xx


----------



## kone

Roze so sorry to hear your news    Hope you can stay strong and figure out whats next for you.
Janny don't fret all is not lost, it aint over till the fat lady sings and i aint singing.
Keeping everything crossed for you for good news tomorrow.  
Katherinex


----------



## Newday

Roze *soory to hear your news I know just how devastating a BFN is.

Look after yourselves.
*

*Janny * *you only need one keeping evrything crossed for you  *

Love Dawn


----------



## helenm

Roze, I haven't spoken to you before, Ive read your posts as I too have been to IVIB. I'm so shocked and saddened by your result you really did deserve the break this time!! I know how sad you will be feeling just now, I hope it passes soon. 
Best wishes
Helen x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

well took last pill yesterday so have to wait for Af to arrive. Prostrap taking effect hot sweats well I think thats what it is and headaches but not as bad as the first two days.

Advice please: trying to decide whether to take asprin or not?? Not been advised to but just thinking about it what do you think?

Have stocked up on brazil nuts and pineapple so will be trying that one.

Told the lady at the clinic here I might try standing on my head and wiggling toes everyday   or even break dancing  if it would work I would end up with lots of rest as I would probably break my legs  

Hope to chat to some of you tomorrow

Love Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Roze - I am so sorry to hear your sad news - Am thinking of you  

Janny - I only got 6 eggs and of those 6 only 3 fertilised - of the 3, only 2 made it to Day 2 Transfer and they are both still with me now so although its disappointing, I am proof that low numbers don't always mean low chances !  Keeping fingers crossed for you 

Dawn - I hope your headaches are better - wishing you all the very best of luck for this cycle  

Love to everyone else - sorry I haven't done personals to everyone but am struggling to keep up now 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## casey

Roze - just to say how sorry i am to hear your news - its so hard when you know you have done everythibg you can to give it your best shot -  take good care of yourself   
caseyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Roze am so very sorry hun, I have had 2 bfp and they dont get any easier    I think in fact they get harder each time..please dont get too down though we are all thinking of you and send you lots of cyber hugs     Take some time to get over you anger and upset and you will see things more clearly, I was ready to throw the towel in last time but after a good cry and lots of time spent thinking Im giving it another shot...I know this isnt easy as I can see you have tried so hard.. so whatever you decide I wish you al lthe love and luck in the world and am here for you should you need a chat, shoulder to cry on or a vent  

Janny- dont give up hope just yet..you never know..you only need 1 good one for it to work and god to smile down on you..Im keeping everything crossed and sending you tons of     

DawnGuzz - am wishing you lots of love and luck wih your cycle..hope the headaches ease off and keep us posted as to how you get on... 

Crusoe..your puppy will make you so happy..after my last negative my little snoop knew I was so down and he made me laugh and gave me so much unconditional love..you'll find it hard a first training him etc but they are well worth it..man's and WOMAN'S best friend  

Casey - hope your dd will be ok and sending you lots of love. x

Well Im just starting to get my things together for my appoint at Ceram and both excited and nervous..I only wanted to take a small bag but the MRI scans from the hospital are GINORMOUS and I now have to take a huge case to fit them in..quite fuuny really   as if they scan my bag they will wonder what on earth Im doing travelling with a big empty case with some brain scans in!!   

We fly very early tuesday am and get back friday with appointment Wednesday am..lets hope its nice and warm and i can get a bit of sunshine on my lilywhite skin  

Love to anyone Ive missed out and Janny lots of luck with your implantation..hope they snuggle in well.

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, 

So sorry to hear your news    . I can imagine that you must be beside yourself with frustration. Every subsequent tx is like an emotional rollercoaster on a bigger scale. I don't blame for wanting some answers. I can very much sympathise with you about being torn on whether to carry on or to start down the adoption path. You must have so many thoughts racing through your mind right now. Hope you & dh are able to take the time to heal up and to decide together on the best way forward.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RozLu

Roze
So sorry to hear your news. I can understand your frustration and mix of feelings. Look after yourself as you deal with the emotions and recover from the nasty drugs. Sending you a big   xxx

Jo / EartheKitt
So pleased to hear about your plans for April. I know your energy is with your DS for now and I just wanted to say I am thinking of you and your family for his op xxx    

Janny
As everyone says, it's quality not quantity... Hope all is well with your 4 embies and good luck for ET xxx


AJ
Hope all went well with your ET. Take care xxx  

Crusoe
Puppy photos please!! xx  

Hello to everyone!!!! (I am gradually catching up with all the new round here after my couple of weeks away). Good luck to everyone   

Hi Sasha too - (just tried to post and you got there before me). Hugs to you and your precious little bun xxx

R
xxx


----------



## badger b

Roze,

sorry to hear that hon,thinking of you.big hugs and good luck with your next step.

Janny,
as others have said,dont give up,hope you get some good news tomorrow.on my first cycle,i had 11 eggs,5 fertalised,only 2 were good,and i got a bfp.it only takes one good one.good luck hon.

Dawn,
hope those headaches ease off,i seem to be much better now im on prognova,not as moody too!

love to everyone else


badger


----------



## Janny

Roze - I was so sorry to read your news   . I absolutely understand the need for answers and the feeling that if only you had them you could take some control... 

Badger - glad you are feeling better. Hope you will too soon Dawn  

Crusoe - enjoy your puppy, they are so much fun and so full of joy. This is for him   !

AJ - dying to hear from you - hope everything went well  

Bluebell - love the photo! Miss Lobby looks like she'll be almost as big as her mum when she emerges  

Lesley - good luck at CERAM this week. We are having lovely weather at the moment - went to the beach today and it was gorgeous.

A huge THANK YOU to all of you for your kindness today. Sorry I haven't mentioned you all by name. I have got used to the idea that there are only 4 fertilised now and am just desperately hoping that they all develop well. Will let you know when you can all uncross your limbs    

Jo - I'll be thinking of you, DH and Sam and sending lots of  . Casey - sorry to hear that DD has to have an operation - thinking of you too   

Jan x


----------



## MichelleM72

Roze, lots of hugs to you, sweetie.  Please take care of yourself, get some answers from IVIB, and try again. 

Love to everybody else!

Michelle xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Roze - So sorry to read your news. I was keeping everything crossed as I logged on this morning. I can understand your frustrations. I think you are quite right to work out your next step carefully. The Tx is hard enough without the added concern about your clinic. I really hope that you are feeling strong again soon,xx

Janny - Glad you have got used to the idea of 4 now. I really hope everything goes well for you today. Thinking of you!

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Eggsey

Roze, am so sorry, sending you loads and loads of love and the biggest hug ever.  Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Thanks, guys, for all your good wishes and support.

I would still however like to know your views on the following which is bothering me greatly.  In September 05 when I had the original  transfer of fresh embryos,I was not told ICSI had been used until I went to pay the bill after the transfer.  This cost around £1000 extra. Hence the 16 eggs and high rate of fertilisation -11. I did not say anything then other than express my surprise- I was on my own and there were difficulties with my credit card going through, and I had just had a transfer!

In my view ICSI is not necessary for good eggs and sperm, and is only used if there is a recognised problem ie slow sperm. My DH has always had top notch sperm according to everyone who has treated us. So was there a potential problem with the eggs that they are not telling us about?
In my original form which I signed last February 05, I wrote on there that I did not want ICSI procedures used without my consent.

I really would have thought that something like ICSI should have been discussed and agreed with us and not just done in the way it was. It was my partners sperm after all.

I have read that producing a large number of eggs and fertilising the embryos in this way is not always tantamount to good quality.

I am concerned as to whether this has been a factor in my failures, and if so, what can I do about it. 

Any advice appreciated.

love to all,


roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Dear Roze, 

I have just typed a huge reply and lost it, so here goes again.........
  
I think that you have a really good case for recompense from IVIB.  If you still have a copy of the contract, you could write them a formal letter pointing out that they were in breach of the contract, bearing in mind your written request not to use ICSI and/or to be consulted about ICSI if they considered it necessary.

It all depends how much you can face a battle, and whether or not you are so pis*ed off with IVIB that you wouldn't go back there.
You could suggest that they give you:
- a free or much reduced in price FET
- a much reduced in price fresh cycle WITHOUT ICSI (e.g. a fresh cycle at the same cost as an FET)
- a refund for your ICSI payment

You could cc your letter to FF or some other UK address, as IVIB know how important FF is for drumming up UK business, so you could add more weight to your claim by giving them concerns of a tarnished reputation. 

However, I haven't heard of ICSI reducing success rates.  Indeed, at our local clinic, rates are higher for ICSI than straight IVF.  However, it is a newer and more experimental technique of course.

I can't fault the treatment we had at IVIB, but Carme's not-too-hot English did lead to the odd misunderstanding that I suppose could have led to much bigger problems.

Roze I can see that you need answers and at least a sense and plan of where to go next before you can relax a bit and move on, but remember that you have just had a BFN and your hormones will be raging still and making things even harder for you.  Please take care of your lovely self and give yourself the nurturing you need and deserve.

Lots of love and big hugs from me.  I'll be thinking of your situation lots and how we can all help.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Ruth just phoned me - and today its good news! 3 of our 4 have divided and are already at 4 cell, and they are gorgeous. I think that's a technical term   ET is at 4.30 this afternoon (3.30 UK time) and after that I am absolutely not allowed to get vertical and talk to you all. Strict instructions from Ruth   So I thought I'd better get straight on and let you all know now.... 

I feel a bit weird about this ET - I think I'm scared to be excited this time. Strangely DH, the eternal pessimist, has just told me he is quite excited! I'm going to try very hard to stay as level as possible this 2ww and avoid the agonies of twinge analysis. Strangely I feel different this time to last, even though the drugs are identical. Normal boobs and no ovary pains - hopefully that means my body is a bit less traumatised by all the drugs and maybe a bit more inclined to get pregnant. There you go - already I am getting optimistic   Thank you all in advance for being there and helping me to hang on to my sanity  

Sorry about this long 'me' post -

Love to all
Jan x


----------



## pinkpaula

Good luck this afternoon Janny


----------



## kone

Good luck JANNY for this afternoon       
Take it easy and wishing you a speedy 2ww.
Katherine


----------



## twiggy2

Fantastic news Janny          
                          
                              Love twiggy


----------



## nats210

Congratulations Janny hope ET goes well for you.
Nats
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck this afternoon Jan   

3 is GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well Done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   

Lots of Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## bluebell

Wow Janny .... fantastic ... 3 beautiful embies ...... are you having all 3 put back or saving one as a frostie ??
GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!    
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Good luck Janny!  Make sure you get lots of rest for the next couple of days, sending you  , love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Janny ...good luck for this afternoon. wishing you all the best and for a great outcome at the end of the dreaded 2ww!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Janny - thinking of you as you go into the dreaded 2ww!    

Roze - I was soo sad to read your post this morning...just wanted to send you a big hug really.I think Bluebell has said everything I was going to say. All that I can is that for us, we have always requested ICSI as we've wanted the best chance at fertilisation possible. I know in some clinics in the U.S. at least it's almost a standard procedure as they've been doing it for so many years now and it really increases their success rates. 

Please take care of yourself and allow yourself time to grieve after this awful news though - huge hugs..

AJ?!!! How are you doing sweets?Are you back!!  

Deb x


----------



## chrissier

Good luck Janny and AJ.  Hoping for a happy outcome for both of you.

Love Chrissie xxx


----------



## Bel

Janny,

Thinking of you loads. Great news. Feet up!!!

Love Bel,xx

P.S. AJ are you back yet??


----------



## cesca

Hi girls... We have just heard from Ruth to say my antibody results have come back negative, which means I do not have to wait for a rhesus negative donor with blue eyes. (They don't have any on their books) We can now use a positive donor which means only waiting a month or two .Very excited ,now its just a waiting game!


----------



## badger b

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Janny,great news about your 3 embies!!good luck girlie.are you having all 3 put back?!


Roze,

i would definatly go down the compensation route,they shouldnt have done icsi without your consent surely?

well girls,i wont be going to ceram at the weekend at this rate,they cant get hold of donor to see if her period had started and we think shes changed her mind!so im waiting to hear where we go from here.Hopefully ruth will be able to find another donor asap!so glad i hadnt booked any flights yet.bit dissapointed at the mo as you can all imagine


badger


----------



## crusoe

Badger
What a horrid situation to be in. My first donor at Ceram was cancelled and not knowing what was happening nearly drove me crazy.  Good news that you haven't booked flights we had!

I really hope things work out for you. I'm sure if necessary Ruth will find you another donor quickly - she did me.

Janny - looks like you are experiencing the rollercoaster of emotions that is IVF!!!
Good luck with your precious 3 embies  

Love to all
Crusoe
x


----------



## roze

Girls,

Thanks for all your helpful comments and sorry for my long  melancholic posts recently.  Bluebell, thank you for your particularly exhaustive reply- you are of course right about the    hormone rage, this is now starting to subside.  You must be getting ready to go into hospital any day now- are you excited?

Badger, I am so sorry about the cancellation of your treatment - you have probably spent quite a bit of time and money on scans and drugs, as well as the emotional committment. Hope it is not too long before you have another donor.

Janny, everyone is right, numbers are not everything- you only need one. Personally I think the opposite, that quantity comes at the expense of quality. By the time you read this you will have had the ET- hope it went well, and that you can relax on the 2ww!!!   

I was just concerned about ICSI in case they felt there was some problems with the  eggs. In reality they may just have been trying to get the best result, however they should not really do an expensive procedure without mentioning it first.  I think its a bit difficult to challenge so retrospectively and if I had a BFP it would not be on my mind.  I understand that D Castillon will call me later today to discuss what next, so lets see how it goes. 

Feel a bit better as I have had today off (its my annual personal finance spring cleaning day) and so far have cut our annual outgoings by £2000 by remortgaging and being a credit card tart. There are so many good rates around after Christmas for interest free balance transfers. Didn't realise how much we have been spending on servicing our debts- around £100 per  month - also things like insurance policies and mortgage protection just go up every month, its good to shop around. All savings going into the  donor IVF kitty of course!

lots of love to you all, 
   
roze xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Badger - So sorry to hear about your donor. This also happened to me in the Summer. It's a good job you hadn't booked anything. I know how disappointing it can be. I'm sure Ruth will find you another donor soon as she did with me. Thinking of you,x

Roze - So glad to hear you are feeling a little better today. Great idea about the 'Spring Cleaning'. You have spurred me on to have a go at that myself. As you say the more in the 'Fertility Pot' the better!

Crusoe - How is the Puppy? What have you called him/her? Can't wait to hear all about him/her.

A.J. - Was really hoping to hear from you today. I hope all is well...xx

Cesca - Great news. Bet that's a relief! Could be March then??

Hi to everyone,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Badger, what a pain about your donor.  I know it must be tough for donors at times, but she could have picked a better moment to make this decision.   Really hoping Ruth finds you another asap.  I'm sure she will.  Hope you aren't feeling too fed up and restless. 

Good luck with Dr Castillon, Roze.  I really liked her, AND she speaks much better English than Carme !  Glad you are sounding a bit better.  You are right with all your questionning though.  It seems IVI use ICSI almost as a matter of course .. I suppose as an insurance to be sure of fertilisation.  I must admit I would alwys be tempted by ICSI after our 1st attempt with IVF where my none 12 apparently perfect eggs fertilised with IVF, and the consultant said afterwards how it would have been better to have used ICSI.  Once we used ICSI fertilisation was fine.  I think it's a kinda better safe than sorry thing.  I loved the sound of the financial purge  Blimey. .... can I employ you as a consultant to do ours ?  Credit card tart eh ??!!

Cesca, that's great news about your antibodies .... roll on tx very soon for you !!!!

Crusoe ....how's the puppy ?  Photos please or else !!!

Janny ... dying to know how tx went, and welcome to 2WW.  How are you feeling.  Now you promise to take care of yourself.

RSMUM and Bel ..... Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!

AJ ..... waiting to hear your news.  Hope everything is OK.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Janny,

3 GORGEOUS EMBIES!!!!!! WELL DONE. 

Glad to hear that you are under strict instructions to remain horizontal!

Sending you plenty of   for your 2ww!

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi all  

just a quickie as am setting off soon,

Janny that is so fantastic..have a great feeling about this for you   sending you loads of positive vibes hun.

AJ ..hope you are ok and alls going well??

Cesca - fantastic news hun..hope you get youre donor soon x

Roze..like everyone else I think you need to take some action and have a chat or write a letter to them. We had a similar situation on our 1st IVF/ICSI, the first consultant didnt treat me for my galactoreah and we only got 1 grade 3 egg which didnt work, on our 2nd consultation with a different DR I was then treated with bromocriptine and funnily enough our results were worse than the 1st go  ...However we were mad initially as the 1st go was effectively a waste of time as you cannot get pregnant if you have galactoreah..at this time I didnt know that and the consultant missed it too. We were going to pursue it initially but after the 2nd go when it didnt work after treatment I though whats the point and couldnt put myself through all the stress and trauma and so we left it. Have to say though that Mr.Patel (our 2nd consultant) is an angel and the most helpful, kind man and he has helped me so much. So after all that waffling what Im trying to say is take some time and think whats best for you..love and best wishes in your decision.

Badger B - am so sorry to hear about your donor..how awful you must be so dissapointed and frustrated...I really hope that you find someone else soon   xx

Hi to everyone else, Ill be back Friday eve from Ceram,

Love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck at Ceram Lesley !!
May Ruth and the sunshine work their magic on you !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Bel

Good Luck Lesley.

Enjoy that sunshine!!

Love,Bel,xx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Lesley 

Good Luck - hope it all goes well.

Is it your anniversary too?

Have a lovely time love twiggy X


----------



## River

Good luck Lesley- hope all goes well!


----------



## Jennifer

Wishing you lots of luck Lesley    We will all be thinking of you


----------



## roze

Hi all, again,

Good luck , Lesley, will be watching for your post! 

Had long chat with Dr Castillon of IVIB- she thinks that the problem may be DH's sperm, not the eggs or my uterus. She has asked that he be thoroughly checked out in the UK- apparently the problem may be FSH.  I will do some research on the other boards on this. My donor was extremely proven apparently with 2 BFP's from 2 separate donations.  All focus now on DH -  I will have to break the news when he gets back this evening, which he won't like, as I gather some hands on investigation may be required.- his turn for a change!  

love to all, 


roze xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone .... just got in from a weekend away in copenhagen (brrrrrr ..... freezing!)  Email from Ruth to say our donor is ready and egg collection aimed for Wednesday!!!!

I'm off to work tomorrow, then all i need to do is concoct a story of why I'm away for a week, pack and we fly very early on wed morning!  (DH asking me about when he is needed and when next he can have sex!!!!!)  Feeling so excited as had no idea if donor had responeded etc....

Roze, I am sor sorry to hear your news - just been catching up on everything .... i'm glad you have been given some feedback and hopefully you will get some answers as well.

big hello to everyone ... lesleyjane probably bump into you at ceram


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Sorry but my post et brain cannot remember all the names!

We got back from Spain today-had e/t yesterday morning at ceram.Got 6 eggs,5 fertilised-two wonderful embies transferred yesterday,so case of everything crossed now.

janny-hope e/t went smoothly-good luck hun!!

hope you all get sorted with your donors & quick!

Must go & lay down now,its taken me ages to scan all the posts,

Heres to a fast 2ww(who am i trying to kid!)

Ruth,Simon & Dr B-thankyou so much you are all fab 

Lots of love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, may I join you?  I've been posting a little, but now we have a donor it all seems much more real.  We're hoping, all going well and donor being ok with the whole thing, to go to Ceram in March for DE IVF.  We've been waiting since end of July/beginning of August (forms managed to arrive just as Ceram went on holiday I think) as I am one of those rh neg blue eyed problems...    We're really excited - and even more so having read some of the stories on here.  Fingers crossed for you all, and maybe meet some of you at Ceram!  Kitty


----------



## cesca

Hi kitty... we talked in the chat room last week. Glad to hear things are going great for you both. (I am also rhesus neg and blue eyed and am waiting a donor from Ceram.! )  Cesca xxx


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

Safarigirl - Wow how exciting!! Wishing you loads of luck. Can't wait to hear how you get on.

Becca - Glad everything went well for you. Hope you are taking things easy and I hope the 2ww whizzes past for you.

Janny - How you doing?

Paxi - Great news. We are also hoping to be travelling out to Ceram in March.

Hi to all my abroadie buddies,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Just wanted to squeeze in a quickie.......
Booked our flights to Marbella yesterday and am going out 28th Feb for definite for our FET. We have 4   waiting for us. Hopefully DD's baby sibling is among them. 
I am very excited although it seems an eternity away. We are only going for a couple of days, but unfortunately it will be without DD again. Gutted about this, but her nanny will be staying over and she will probably be having a ball. We all seem to have to make such sacrifices on this journey. Fingers crossed X X 

Badger, Something happened with our donor the first time we went out that meant we couldn't use her, and Ruth had found us something within a week. Keep positive and hopefully things will progress really quickly

Janny and Becca,  sending you hugs and hoping your 2ww isn't too hard to deal with


----------



## Lobs

Hi Roze
Sorry to hear what happened at IVI - I'm glad you've spoken to Dr Castillion. We found her to be extremely helpful.
Its sounds like we may have similar problems although I wish they had tried ICSI on us as when we went for IVF!! To cut a long story short we first went to IVI for DE tx but they told me that although my FSH in England were high (12.5) - over there that was considered ok & that I should try with my own eggs at least once. We agreed & we tried IVF. However  no eggs fertislised but it turned out that they were fine & it could be due to antibodies in DP's sperm. A bit of a blow for him I can tell you - especially after all this time thinking it was all down to me. But we were then told that if they had tried ICSi at the time (obviously no guarentees) this problem could have been overcome. We were absolutely gutted - we have just moved so money is a bit tight & it felt like we had 'wasted' a treatment just by one little decision. If only they had tried ICSI on us!!
Anyway - we're currently looking at treatment in this country as apparently we should be entitled to one free treatment - fingers crossed!.
If not - its back to Barcelona for another try.
I do hope that your DH takes news ok. My DP is desperate for children (I have 2 from a previous marriage) & I always felt that I was letting him down. We now feel closer as the problem is with both of us now - not just one of us.
Sorry if Ive gone on a bit(!) - when I read your post I really felt for you.
I hope things look clearer soon when you find out some more info.
Take care
Love Lobs
xx

PS Bluebell - great piccies!!   
x


----------



## badger b

Wow,theres lots happening to our abroadies today!


safarigirl,great news about ceram,good luck for next wednesday,nervous,excited or both?!

becca,
well done with your 2 lovely embies,hope the 2ww isnt too tough on you hon,will have all fingers and toes crossed for you.

Paxi,
great news about march,before you know it it will be here!

janny hope youre taking it easy and letting your other half run around after you!

lesley
hope everything went well,hurry back soon with some news!

Roze,
glad to hear doc thinks he might have a reason for your bfn,hope you get some answers soon hon


love to everyone


p.s
better news last night,ruth mailed to say we have a back up plan,hurrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!    
has found us another donor,so hopefully will hear her characteristics today and just have to wait for her af to arrive(any day now)!phew!

badger


----------



## RSMUM

Badger - thank goodness for that! I was just about to send you an IM as I was thinking of how you must have been feeling! GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Bel

Badger,

That's great news!!!

Love,
bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone.

Badger - I knew Ruth would have a plan B up her sleeve - I hope things go smoothly this time.

Safarigirl - good luck at Ceram, heres hoping you bring back a  

Becca and Janny good luck on your 2ww's   

Welcome to Paxi  

PinkPaula I will be following your tx closely - like you we have 4 frosties at ceram. Good luck I hope they all thaw and carry on developing beautifully. 

I am sitting here feeling terrible - Bertie our puppy is in the kitchen howling pitifully. I am not going in until he is quiet - short term pain for long term gain apparently. I haven't even managed to get washed and dressed yet - he has taken up all my time, feeding him, playing with him, cleaning up after him etc - I am beginning to wonder if I am cut out for motherhood!!!!


----------



## Janny

Hi girls - I am almost horizontal so please excuse lack of personals for all - so much happening! Becca we are 2ww partners...   Cesca v pleased to hear test results were good. Safarigirl - fantastic  ! Good luck  . Badger - sorry to hear about you rollercoaster - glad Ruth has managed to save the day. Lesley - enjoy you trip to CERAM, hope things move quickly for you.... Pinkpaula and Paxi - you are on your way  

V stiff neck now so must go - quick 'me' update: 3 put back, 2 excellent, 3rd with 15% fragmentation.... Not feeling optimistic but not pessimistic either. Feel a bit detached I suppose... doing all I can to nurture embies, just can't quite feel that they are real! THANKS to all for sending so much luck my way. Hope it works this time!

Janx
ps. Crusoe good luck! My ''puppy'' is 5 now and still cries if he is shut in a different room!


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone 


Becca and Janny  good luck on your  !!

Badjer Glad to hear that Ruth had a plan B for you and all in well. 

Safarigirl thats great news - not much time to panic hey!  

Pinkpaula  - How exciting! It will soon roll round    .

Roze - Sorry to hear your news I hope you get to the bottom of it all soon  

Welcome Paxi  

Lesley I hope your sunning yourself in Sunny Marbella  

As for me waiting to hear from Ruth so we can have another go, if she will have us of course!

Love to you all Twiggy XXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Mini-update from me - palaver at the GP's - what a surprise!  "Can't send the bloods off wihtout special instructions etc.etc. and anyway, the doctor has to do it, not the nurse, we STILl would need counselling and it would take about 2 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "  Meanwhikle DH going slowly    as he's terrified of getting bloods done!


So..back off to good ol' CARE on Thursday!  I'm soo glad they've been so helpful.

Off to read all the recent posts now - lost track of who's going where and doing what!  

 to you all,

Deb xx


----------



## safarigirl

Thanks for all the messages.

I think we will have egg collection tomorrow, the day we arrive (My donor is ready early!!!!!) and transfer on friday - hopefully i can get to an internet cafe to catch up on everyone's news - but please keep me in your thoughts around friday!!!!!!

I couldnt sleep last night as had about a million thoughts dashing around my head!

Badger so pleased to hear that there is a back up for you!!!!!!  Will be looking out for your postings of when you are leaving .....

   for everyone .....


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

That's great news.Will definately be thinking of you on Friday.

Love and Best Wishes,

Bel,x

P.S. Thanks for the info about the pictures Holly.x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

great to hear evrybodies news/

Good luck Safari girl
 to Becca and Badger I'm pleased to hear you already have another donor.

Love Dawn


----------



## badger b

safarigirl

good luck hon,hope you can log on whilst there,will be great to hear your news   

janny,
glad to hear your horizontal,   ,hope you have a chilled time for next 2 weeks!


rsmum,
doctors,,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont get me started!hope you get sorted out at Care

holly,
will be asking for a photo too,but hope im not obsessing looking at them during 2 ww!

ruth has another donor,yipheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!so hopefully ec will be around 5th 6th or 7th feb
spain here i come!

aj,
long time no hear,how are you?

love to everyone else


badger   xxx


----------



## becca1969

hi everyone,

Gosh its really busy here.I have been resting till now but had to sneak a look on here!

Safari girl-good luck hun,hope all goes smoothly for you,thinking of you X

Badger-great news that ruth has another donor lined up-phew!!Good luck mate x

Janny-wow THREE on board ,oh my god!We have had two put back which looked very good so we must try & stay positive -this is my 5th IVF 2ww,first with d/e so i am an old pro at it but it gets no easier-take care-i have got signed off work today for 2 weeks which will get me to test date-with my track record won't chance it.

Thanks to everyone for all your kind messages,must e mail ceram for a piccie of embies-i have been speaking to them on dr B's orders!

Lots of love becca XXX


----------



## RSMUM

Safarigirl -      all the best - will be thinking of you on my Friday " mountain stomp" 

xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Roze, I am gutted for you.  I was hoping to logon to see some brilliant news from you.  So sorry babes.  Good to hear the spirit within you.  As our friends have said before me, you have given everything possible to have your baby.  It just stinks and isn't fair.  What more do we have to do to get the baby we will love and treasure so much?  Makes me weep.  No wonder you are angry too, the IVIB haven't been exactly communicative or adhering to your wishes.  I have been thinking of you constantly whilst I was away.  I shall say a prayer for you tonight again. I went to the Notre Dame on our way to Barcelona (don't ask!) and I lit a candle there, said a prayer for a number of people, including you and Sam, Jo's son, along with myself.  I still believe it will be possible for you.  Hang in there honey.

As for the IVIB, as Bluebell said so well, you have many options and, I personally, think it is a very powerful and healing thing to assert oneself when one feels either they haven't been respected or things haven't been honest or upfront, etc.  For us, when we went to the IM last time and got 10 eggs, the IM put 6 of them through the ICSI process and 4 of them were left to "mix" with my DPs sperm naturally.  We got 6 embies and they were from the ICSI bunch, none from the natural mix bunch unfortunately.  Not sure what this says about my DPs sperm as the IM say he has excellent sperm.  Um.  However, I wasn't sure whether they told us this beforehand or not as, at the time, I was just so relieved I had another avenue open to us.  I now ask more questions....

The latest "discovery" re your DP's sperm may mean that things can get sorted.  Hope he takes it well, or as well as can be expected.  I always think that if we know what's not "working" or what's holding us back from a BFP, then we have more chance of fixing it.  It's a step in the right direction hopefully.  

As for you saving sooooooo much money.....you couldn't pop round to me could you?  Sort me out?  I am so impressed.  When I get a neg result I usually do something just like that.  Last time it was clean the kitchen cupboards out in a mad fit of anger and frustration.  

Thinking of you Roze.  So sorry for you both.  Sending love and lots of healing energy.  AJ xxxxx keep us informed of what the IVIB say and your next step. xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all...I was hoping to post on the tailwind of celebration for Roze.  So sorry I'm not.  Don't know where to start, so much to say after reading 20 pages of abroades just to catch up!   So many of you have sent me IMs and postings and I could feel you all willing me on in sunny Barcelona!  Big thank yous! So, I'll tell you my news first:

Before our trip to the IM for the FET, I emailed Dr Walker re "should we defrost 2 at a time or all 4" as my sister had insisted I defrost all 4 so as to get the best of them and not to waste another trip!  Confused, I emailed her and she said they were very good embies, grade 9 and three 8s, so best advised I defrost 2 at a time.  My sister kept saying to me "frozen embies aren't very good" and, not feeling the most positive, I began to believe her.  However, off I set.  I was certain that there would be no embies left after defrosting the first 2 and none after the next 2.  I had actually planned what DP and I would do during the "spare time" we'd find ourselves with without any embies onboard.  First clue that I might be coming home with something other than a hangover was when Dr Walker's new assistant handed me a bag full of "goodies".  I knew what they were but couldn't believe it so looked inside to check. Yes, there they were.....patches and pessaries!  I then whispered to DP "this means we've got an embryo".  Dr Walker then informs us that the 2 they'd defrosted were perfectly intact, had defrosted well and were grade 9 and 8.  We were told not to defrost the other two as they would probably be the same and we'd waste an embryo as transferring 4 is illegal in Spain (can you believe I asked this question?  Desperate or what?!  I actually said "I don't mind having 4")  When we got to the transfer room, Dr O and the embryologist tells us that they'd begun to divide very rapidly and they'd gone from 3 and 4 cells to 4 and 5 and as we were watching, 5 and 6 cells!!  I was so busy watching the screen I didn't realise the transfer had been done, it was so quick.  Never witnessed anything like it!  So, we have 2 embies on board, tough little things to get through that freeze!   And 2 more of the same in the deep freeze.  I am not feeling too optimistic though.  Don't know why and this started weeks ago.  I suppose I'm trying to be "realistic" and save myself from hurt.  Fat chance!  Once I got back to the hotel, I had period pains within 2 hours!   That can't be anything but muscle memory, can it?!  Have no other symptoms and hoping for some "spotting" to give me hope of implantation.  

Sorry I haven't posted.....the hotel we stayed in, The Jazz Hotel, said it had internet access and we took our laptop along, only to find it didn't work (the internet connection at hotel, not our laptop)!  DP did so much for me and looked so tired I didn't have the heart to ask him to look for an internet cafe and post for me!    This, of course, left HUGE amounts of time on my hands with nowhere to go....so.....2 days bedrest and I slept and slept for Britain!  Read lots and watched the Discovery channel.  Wouldn't recommend the hotel.  Nice and modern (although I would have preferred old and classy) and it had no restaurant so room service was limited to say the least and stopped very early!  

Just got back.  Took 90 mins to read 20 pages of abroadies to catch up!  Now, of course, the doubts are setting in.......knicker checking, boob checking, twinge rador is on full alert.  We went via Paris to Barcelona (travelled by train) and we really did have an IVF Holiday!  Well, for me it's the only way to get a break of some sort.  I can't come home and expect to take it easy, that just wouldn't happen.  Best intentions and all that...

I test on the 2nd Feb which, DP informs me is, wait for it, GROUNDHOG DAY in the USA!    Can you believe that?!  I can see it now.....same old, same old, another day, same old story.....I had to laugh when he told me this!  

Jo (EartheKit) so pleased you're making plans for April and the Ceram.  Lit a candle in the Notre Dame for Sam and a few of us gals.  I've also brought home a candle I bought from the Cathedral, so I can light it here.  Good luck for Thursday.  I am sure all will be well.  Thinking of you. xx

Janny - wow!!!!!!!  3 lovely embies!       I couldn't be with a nicer person on my 2ww!  Good luck to us both darlink!  xxxx

Casey - hope your DD is ok and all works out well.  Good luck with the blood tests next week. xx

Dawn - fabulous news re your treatment and yes, I take aspirin.  The IM, Dr Walker, recommended I continue to take it after my ET as well.  Wishing you all the very, very best xx  

Badger - I think everything happens for a reason and I know you must have been very upset at your last donor's disappearance.  Great you've got another donor!  Beth (SarahElizabeth) had to use her back-up donor and she's now having a baby!  I really think these things happen for a reason.  Wishing you all the very best and tons of babydust! xx

Becca - welcome to the 2ww!  Sending you heaps of special     

Opps, PC is playing up so I'm going to post this rather than lose it and carry on underneath it! xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Awwww, I am sorry, this is looking like an AJ page in itself!  I suppose you will forgive me as I haven't posted for ages....! 

Paxi - good luck at the Ceram in March!  

Crusoe - lovely to read your posts.  How's Bertie?!  Yes, we want photos pleeezzzee.  Great to see you're having treatment in March.  Masses of good luck and babydust to you      Have you still got everything crossed for me?!  Awwww, it must be soooo painful! 

Debs!  Hiya Chuck!  Sorry you've had GP palavar   and delighted Ruth is on the case of finding a donor for you!  So excited for you sweetheart.  Yippee!  What have you decided to do about the immune stuff? xxxx

Bluebell, ahhhhhh.  You are such a special person and a great asset as well as friend to the people of this site.  Don't know what we'd do without you.  Thanks for your support, not just to me either.  And the Nun's outfit......no-one told me.  I've been wearing it for my DP many a night.  Still doesn't cure the infertility!  x

Cesca - Good luck at the Ceram!    

LesleyJane - Good luck tomorrow (25th) at the Ceram.  So excited for you.  Give my love to Mr Snoop when you get back.  When I read your posts I always look for the bottom line or two where you go to log off and tell us what you're cooking for tea!!   Oh and yes, I too take folic acid.

Bel - I'm over the moon to see you're waiting for a donor with Ceram.  Great news.  You deserve your dreams to come true and I for one will be asking the gods to help you. xxxxx   

Safarigirl!!!!  I can't believe it, it's come round so quickly.  Great news re your donor.  Wishing you all the very, very best. xxx     You made me laugh with the hallmark cards idea!  HOWEVER, it is a great idea......maybe you should do something about it?

Louise - good luck at the IM this week (great people, great place) and happy birthday! 

Roze, just thought of someting.  Does your DH take Zinc?  It's very good for sperm count and mobility apparently. xx

Kone (Katherine)!!!!!  You lost 7 lbs in one week?!!!!!  Wow!  Tell me how you do it as I've lost around 20,000 pounds so far......in £s spent on IVF!   Couldn't resist.......that's wonderful news.  Feel ashamed of myself! Good luck at the Ceram. xx

Abby - good luck for ET  

PinkPaula - so thrilled you're having treatment again.  Shall be thinking of you and sending you lots of baby vibes for the 28th. I'm sure your DD will be just fine with her nanny and you'll be back before you know it. xx

Dianne - impressed Dr O did the dopler scan there and then.  Good news even if it means it's highlighted something.  I asked for it on my first appointment but he said there was nothing to indicate anything amiss.  Hope he's right!  8 hours there and back!!!  It takes me 8 hours to get past the shops in Barcelona!  Ask my DP .......

Twiggy - THREE days bedrest?  I didn't realise Zita West recommended that.  Good luck with the immune testing.

Kasia - I got my HIV and Hep A/B tests done in the UK and the rest were done by the IM at my first visit.  Good luck!

Can someone tell me what a Prostrap injection is please?  

Big hellos to you all and here I go again with the role-call.....those of you I haven't mentioned in my posts....Jennifer, Lisa, Chrissie, Holly, RozLu, Roz1, Sasha xx, AlmaMay, Kendra, Charlotte, Nugs, ClaraRose, Gigglygirl (good luck in Athens), Rachel, Izzy, Michelle, Radnorgirl, Beth (SarahElizabeth), Lobs, Eggsey, Beanie, Ruth, River, Karen, Nats, Shazzer, Suey, Nicola Anne, Andream, Twirls, Guadalope, Vaile, Pearl, Becca and the lovely Iain.     

Love and babydust to you all, including myself this time!!  AJ xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! Welcome back AJ!                                    

Sorry -my DD saw me and wanted to "help"! These are all he "smiley" ones to brighten all your days...and especially to your little Sam, Jo...

Take care girls...

Rsmum
xxx


----------



## Bel

Morning All,

AJ that is the biggest and best post I have ever seen!!! You are an absolute star how you keep up with everyone.

It's so great to have you back. I was so pleased to hear that all went well for you. Two precious embies on board. After all the support you have given me lately it's my turn to send you positive vibes and I will be praying hard for you all on the 2ww. Great to hear that DH is looking after you well. 

Remember feet up and make sure that you are spoilt rotten in the next 2 weeks. That's your prescription from Dr Bel. That also goes for Janny and Becca too!

Godd luck to all you lovely ladies,

Love,

Bel,xxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

AJ 

Welcome back - we all missed you.

Great news on your      they sound perfect    

Enjoy your   relaxing of course.

Lots of Love Twiggy X


----------



## crusoe

AJ

I was thinking about you driving to work this morning and was wondering how you were getting along. I logged on as soon as I got to work which is totally against the rules and posting a message is even more illegal - but I don't care. I am so pleased you have 2 fabulous embies (and 2 more in reserve) please try and stay very, very positive (I am convinced being positive really helps) 
wishing you lots and lots and lots of positive thoughts  
and yes I am still keeping everything crossed - it makes typing very uncomfortable!!!
love crusoe
x


----------



## Jennifer

Wow !!!!!!!!!  AJ !!!!!!!  What incredible posts from you !!!  I don't know how you do it 

I have updated you on the list hun - all the luck in the world coming your way


----------



## badger b

Aj,
glad to hear you back,your embies sound like good ones hon,wishing you lots of luck!!!!               

badger


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Bertie looks wonderful, so cute!!! Is he behaving or is he a 'Devil' dog?? My Pup Barney is still a devil dog, but he is wonderful!!!

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Janny

Great to have you back AJ - I've really missed you! Fantastic news about your two embies, they sound determined to live   I am still semi-horizontal so only a brief post from me... Pleased to report hardly any twinges and normal boobs - this time last cycle I was having immobilising cramps and feel like I forcibly expelled the embies (had spotting followed by no more cramps).... I'm not doing twinge analysis this time - last time I had loads and a BFN so I am convinced it was just the drugs. Like you I am not optimistic this time, but then again not pessimistic either - personally I don't think thinking positive makes any difference so I am not going to try to force it! I'll only blame myself if I fail... I agree with you that its just our self-protection mode kicking in because our BFNs were so recent. So glad to have you to share the 2ww wait again - this time please let it be our turn  

Becca - hope you are feeling OK and not being driven mad by 'signs' from your body.   

Must go and get completely horizontal again   

Jan xxx


----------



## Eggsey

Fabulous, fabulous news AJ!  Those little embies must be real fighters, as both of them survived the big freeze - and boy, were they ever making up for lost time when they thawed!!!!  Am sending you tons and tons of   and a big hug from me and a mini hug from Jellybun for your embies!  Lots of love, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise999

AJ

So pleased to hear your news.  I've been looking out for a post from you since last weekend.  I was away from my PC all day yesterday & have been desperate to get on today to see how you went on but couldn't until now.  I'm really chuffed that the defrost went well and you've got your 2 embies on board. Plus you've even got 2 left for a sibling.  Really excellent news.  Best of luck on your 2ww.

Louise


----------



## Kasia

Sorry - I can't keep up with everyone's news! There are so many things going on 

Great news about the embies - AJ! All the best for the 2WW!!!

Safarigirl - I hope all goes well today!

Louise - Not long till you go to Barcelona either - I hope the appointment goes well on Friday. Ours is on Monday - so I'll be looking forward to hearing how you get on 

Hi to everyone else I've missed  


Kasia


----------



## bluebell

AJ !!!!!!!!!!!!

                         
                       

Weeeeeyyyyyyy heyyyyyyyy !! I'm so pleased and relieved that your little balls of ice came back to life so well for you.  I  was beginning to get really worried as we hadn't heard.  I echo what Bel has already said. Your posts when you got back were the most amazing posts I had ever read .... you are sooooooooo generous and so thorough.  You really do remember everyone.  I can see why you do the work you do.  

I will be thinking of you all the time in your 2WW, and when I go for my walk this afternoon, I will stand and look at the mountains and send big mountainous vibes of sticky-inny-womby-ness for your embies.

Lots of love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

AJ

So glad all went well for you     Sending you loads and loads of positive thoughts and lots of love      

Rachel xxx


----------



## kone

Hello all
AJ your post or should i say posts were amazing it bought a tear to my eye the way you remember and mention everyone.So pleased for you with your precious embies on board .All the best for your 2ww              
Katherine


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ - what brilliant news!  I'm so happy that everything went so well for you.  Lots and lots of sticky vibes headed to those little embies.  Come on babies - do your thing!  

  

Michelle xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi guys!  I am so touched you all remembered me, let alone sent so many special wishes for my babes!  Ahhhhhhhh!

Janny - glad you're horizontal........and not from alcohol this time!!!  Take it easy.  

Becca - feet up?  Embies settling in nicely I hope!

Well, I'm just practising for being pregnant today......got backache (but only because of sitting awkwardly!)  I also emailed the IM re my "period pains" I've had since 2 hours after transfer and I wondered if I should take more meds re keeping AF away.....but Dr Walker said no not yet and it's probably the drugs playing with the hormones.  Let's hope!

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## casey

Just to send lots and lots of     and           to Becca, janny and AJ 

Earthe - thinking of you & Sam tomorrow  

Well ive had blood tests, my antibody/lupus etc from CARE came back as normal 
and im still running around the park - 2 &1/4 miles today in 30mins and ive lost 5lb 
- but it is torture and im paying the price for years of sitting on my rather large backside   

bye for now
caseyxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Aj

just wanted to say great news sending you loads of      

Keep your feet up

you too Janny and Becca

Love Dawn


----------



## shazzer

Earthe Thinking of you tonight and wishing you and your son all the best for tomorrow.

AJ just finished reading all your posts. Good luck for the 2. It sounds very promising and those embryos sound like they are real fighters . I am sure they are now nice and warm and snuggling down for the 9 months.

Badger so sorry that your donor changed their mind. IVF is hard enough anyway but on the DE cycles so much is out of your control and its so frustrating. I am sure Ruth is on the case and it won't be long. 

Casey very impressed with the running and the weight loss. I have also started walking , not fit enough for the running business. Trying to lose about 6lbs before I go to ceram. However the kit kat I have just eaten will not help at all.

I am sorry i cant remember everyone else. I have just read 6 pages and its all gone already. I am seriously worried that dementia is setting in already. I am going to have to take notes next time.

Can I ask did everyone feel in limbo before they started TX. With IVF you are so busy having drugs and scans that you are always aware that you are doing something. Apart from the pill that did not work and the one injection, there'e not much else to do until you start the prognova. Keep panicing that I have forgotten to do something.Also after reading Badgers post I am so scared my donor will change her mind and I will have to start again and as I am Rhesus negative and blond and blue eyed I know that is more difficult. Are there any side effects with the prognova?. Have booked flights and hotel so if nothing else I will have a lovely week away with DH hopefully somewhere warmer than here. have booked a really nice hotel to as a treat, if you have got to lie around for a few days it might as well be in a nice bed. So need this to happen for me as it would have been my daughters 6th birthday on the 10th Feb the day before we fly, so need something positive to get me through the tough times ahead.

Is anyone else going in Feb

I wish all in the 2ww positive implantation vibes
best wishes to all

Sharon


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Just a quick note before beddy-byes 

Janny-hope you are feeling ok today-i have got the usual bloatedness from the lovely pessaries  trying not to think about it (ha ha!)

AJ-you are wonderful remembering us all-i have been chatting to the embies,telling them to get nice & snuggled-hope they are & yours are behaving themselves too.Hope your pains ease off for you,theres always something isn't there-those embies sound fab though 

Sharon-not long for you to wait now-hope your dream comes truexxx

Night all,lots of love Becca xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

EartheKitt  - Wishing your son all the very best of luck for tomorrow - We will all be thinking of you and your family    

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Earth - Thinking of you and Sam today,xxx

Shazzer - Yes. I know exactly what you mean by being in limbo. But I'm afraid that is the case. Until you hear from the clininc that everything is okay with the donor you do feel on tenterhooks(is that how you spell it??). But I'm sure everything will be fine. Most clinics have a plan B!! Saying all that try to keep positive and we will all be here to wish you loads of luck!! I haven't really helped much have I?

AJ, Janny and Becca - Thinking of you and hoping the 2ww whizzes past. 

Casey - Very impressed with your running. I have strated back at the Gum and can only manage 3km in 20mins at the moment!! It's such hard work isn't it??

Badger - Glad Ruth has sorted you a new donor. This happened to me in Sept, but we had a new donor by Oct. I believe that it is fate sometimes. I hope so in your case. Good luck!!

Oops better go...at work. Speak later,

Bel,xx


----------



## twiggy2

Earthekitt and Sam will be thinking of you both today X Love Twiggy


----------



## bluebell

A special wish this morning from me to EartheKitt and little Sam.  I will be thinking of you and him today.  You are so brave.  

Thinking of all the 2WW'ers loads too, so extra stickyness too to all those implanting embies .... go on little 'uns, get stuck in and get growing for your mummies and daddies.  

Lots of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Thinking of you earthekitt and little Sam,good luck


Janny,you still horizontal?!

AJ,how you doing hon,positive vibes heading your way!

becca,how you doing on the 2ww hon?

bel,and sharon,not long to go till your turn,    

hope everyone else is ok

no new news from me,just waiting for ruth to tell me when the donors af has arrived,should be any day now.


badger


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick message to say I'm thinking of you Eartha/Jo and your little Sam...good luck and best wishes from me. xx


----------



## Jennifer

Boy you lot know how to chat 

Enjoy your new home 

The story continues!!!

Abroadies in waiting 

Janny Ceram Spain January  
AJ London IM Barcelona FET January  
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF Test Day 3 Feb  
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF 25 Jan 2006   
TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
* Abroadie crew  *

inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens Dummy cycle Dec 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
Dawnguzz Ceram Tx Feb - New donor found  
Bel Ceram Waiting for donor - hopefully March  
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Initial Appointment 25 January 
Casey Ceram Initial Appt 22 February 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram FET 28th Febuary 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
RSMUM Ceram DE IVF March 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Guadalope Ceram DE IVF 23/24 Jan 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor 
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Janurary 9th 
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Kendra IM Barcelona January 
abbyw Ceram IVF 31 January 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 

*AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
ANGEK IM Barcelona  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
bigj, IM Barcelona, IVF/DE  
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46893.new.html#new


----------



## cesca

Hi girls... well we are on the waiting list for a donor at Ceram now ,been on 2 or 3 days now !!! how am I going to wait 2 to 3 months ,I'm impatient already!!!!!!  Help


----------



## Jennifer

The only way to pass time while waiting is tea, biscuits, vitamins and FF


----------



## crusoe

cesca
I know how you feel - the waiting does my head in and it is so hard not to wish your life away. I have little lists everywhere (work, home, diary etc) where I am crossing off different days ( days left in total before tx, days left at work until tx, numbers of pills to be taken etc etc - totally stupid!!!)
The only way is to try and involve yourself in other things and as Jennifer says FF definately helps.
Puppies help too ....  

love crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl

hi everyone, just a quickie from spain  - we got 7 eggs, and have heard today that 5 have fertilised, so transfer on for tomorrow!!!!!  dh and i very excited .....
been thinking of everytone, no time for personals, but will write when i get back.


----------



## Jennifer

Excellent news Safarigirl !!!!!  5 fert is fantastic !!!

Will add you to the 2ww list then


----------



## casey

safarigirl - great news !!! wishing you lots and lots of luck &    
for tomorrow XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
caseyxx


----------



## beanie10

Good luck Safarigirl,

I hope your dreams come true, sending you lots of babydust    

hugs
jo


----------



## crusoe

safarigirl - wonderful news, hope the transfer goes smoothly 

wishing you lots and lots of luck  

crusoe xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well done Safarigirl !!!!
5 big fat juicy embies ! Will be thinking of you at your TX tomorrow !!     
Let us know how you get on and if you get any frosties !
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

That's brilliant news, Safarigirl!!!!!  Yippeeeeee!  5 lovely embies      

Wishing you all the vvvvvveeeeeerrrrrrryyyyyy best sweetheart!  Good luck for ET!!!!             

AJ xxx


----------



## Janny

Great news Safarigirl! Good luck with ET tomorrow  

Jan x
ps. horizontal phase now over  !


----------



## badger b

Safarigirl,well done 5 embies how great is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yiphee

good luck for et!

hope im as lucky!

badger
x


----------



## Newday

Safari girl 5 embies great news 

look after them sending you   


Had my blood test done today due to start progynova Monday just over two weeks left now till we go to Ceram

Love to all

Dawn


----------



## becca1969

Well done Safari girl,

Good luck for your e/t with those lovely embies 

Love Becca xxx(i am now pootling about too,trying not to go stir crazy!)


----------



## MichelleM72

Woohoo Safarigirl!!  That is such brilliant news.
   

All the best for tomorrow.

  

xxx Michelle xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Brilliant news, Safarigirl!! Big fat clouds of babydust blowing your way....   

Hi Dawn, looks like we're in this together after all. Half-term here we come!! Am waiting for my bleed (won't call it AF as don't have those!!) before letting clinic know & donors start their job. Is due Sat. I can't wait for my bleed to come, how on earth will i wait for 2ww.?!!

Have been feeling quite negative the last few days. We decided to expect it to fail so that we're not too disappointed but I've been so successful doing that I can't seem to believe we'll ever have kids & what's the point. We haven't even done 1 cycle yet !! I'm not ready to give up yet...  It's just hard to believe in positive things sometimes. Sure you've all been there. Didn't mean to 'me' post, just turned into one. Sorry. 

Good luck to you 2wwers, will have everything crossed for you    

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Gigglygirl!  Great news re your very soon tx!  Know what you mean about feeling negative and trying to protect yourself.  However, there are many, many positive results on this thread and other IVF threads.  There is no reason you can't be one of them.  This old rollercoaster called IVF, whether donor or not, is so hard but it can pay off big-time!  Hope is the fuel that keeps us going.  Trust is the stablisers that keeps us on course.  Courage is the hand that dusts us down, pulls us back onto our feet once more ready for the next time.  Eeeeeeiiiikkk, that came out all slushy, but it sounds good and came from my heart!

Good luck Giggles, AJ xxxxx     

Anyone heard from Jo re Sam?


----------



## RozLu

Hi girls

AJ - nice to have you back! (I am a bit slow at catching up - so much chatter going on these days...) - sounds like a good trip for you and your 2 precious embies - good luck with the rest of the 2ww xxx

Janny - hope you are feeling fine too (probably a bit light headed after so much time horizontal!!! How many days was that and how do I persuade my DH...?) xx

Safari girl - great news and good luck for ET xxx

Crusoe - I love the puppy pic - Bertie is gorgeous! xx

Been thinking about Jo and Sam today so adding some     for them too xxx

lots of love
R
xx


----------



## kone

Hi all 
Great news safari girl all the best for ET    
Katherine


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

Great news!!! So excited for you. Wishing you loads of luck today. Come on embies...snuggle in!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## abbyw

Hi everyone!

I'm back from my short holiday in Capetown. Had a wonderful relaxing time. 

I'm (hopefully) starting my injections on Jan 31st,which should be CD2. I just hope AF appears on time!   I've booked time off work to travel out to Spain on Feb 5th for the 10 days. DH has also managed to get time off which is great news!  

It's taken me ages to read all the posts and catch up with you all!  

Safarigirl-good luck with the ET today!  

Janny- I've got my fingers crossed for you that everything goes well.   Lets hope you bring back a nice  !

 to everyone else that's having tx at Ceram and maybe I'll see some of you soon when I'm out there?

Abby


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say good luck to Safarigirl with the transfer today! 

And I hope AJ and Janny are doing well on the 2WW! 



We are off to Barcelona on Sunday for our first visit at the IM on Monday, so I'm a bit nervous now. 

Hi to everyone else too!  



Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck for Monday Kasia!  The IM are very nice and very professional.  Are you staying out there for a short while?  It's a fabulous place Barcelona.

Welcome back Abby!  Good luck with your treatment and have a good rest in Spain! 

Becca - hope you're relaxing, taking it all in your stride and I hope those embies are settling in nice a snug.    

Janny - still on your back?!!!!  Wishing you all the very, very best for a great result.    

Safarigirl - tons of luck for today's ET. xxx

This end?  I've got lots of AF type pains (have had for days and days), slight diahorrea, not that you wish to know that, and have for the last few days, no breast tenderness, no spotting re implantation bleeding, no fainting infront of the Oyster and Champagne bar in Selfridges (well, haven't been there and perhaps I fainted last time at seeing the prices they charge!)  Only bad dreams and negative feelings. I'll eat my hat if I'm preggars.....

Jo, hope Sam is doing well.  xx

Love to all, AJ xx


----------



## nats210

Hello 
Just a quick one from me. Testing CD21 tomorrow for the first time hope it's good news, consultant has bkd us in for a scan & HSG and wants me to take Clomid for 2 cycles so at least we have something going on. the idea is to go back in 3 months with all the info and see which direction we take.

Great news Safari Girl good luck with ET.
Janny & Becca take care on your 2ww's wishing you all the very best.
Kasia good luck for Monday not long before our first appointment.
AJ try & stay positive not everyone has early signs.
Abby not long now before you start the injections.

Happy weekend everyone sorry for those that I haven't named trying to keep up
Nats
x


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

AJ - Just to let you know that I had slight AF pains about 1 week into transfer and did actually get a BFP!! I'm still hoping and praying for you. Sounds like a good sign to me!! Please let this be your time!!

Nats - Sounds like a good idea to me. I really hope this works for you.

Abby - Welcome back! Wow what a jetsetter you are!! Good luck in Spain.

Kasia - Good luck for Sunday. Hope it goes well. I'm sure it will. Friends of mine are out there at the moment. It's their second time and they think the IM is great. Wishing you all the best.

Janny and Becca - Thinking of you both and wishing this 2ww to whizz by!!

Dawn - 2 weeks to go and counting!!! Will be looking forward to hearing all about your embies. Will be with you all the way. I am praying that this is finally your turn. Thinking of you loads,x

Gigglygirl - Wishing you loads of luck too. Feeling negative is a defensive thing I think. I don't really think there is a right or wrong way to feel. It's each to their own and whatever makes you feel better and get through this rollercoaster with sanity!! 

Safarigirl - Sending you sticky vibes.....

Cesca - I am also waiting for a donor. I know exactly how you're feeling. it doesn't matter what you try to concentrate on, it's always at the back of your mind!!

Jennifer - Love your photo's!!

Hello to Michelle, Kone, Beanie, Badger,Leslie,Bluebelle,Casey,Holly,Crusoe and everyone I've forgotten,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

AJ-am i taking it all in stride?-ha ha!!I am worrying my a*se off this time,well trying not to,but when i found out the extra embie that was being watched with a view to freezing did not make it to blastocyst i have been racked with worry of the fate of little embies on board.I am trying to keep positive but it is sooo hard.Anyhow i will stop wallowing in self pity!.Really hope those pains you are having are a good sign.I have had niggly pains(down below!)& some near ovaries even & I didn't have the egg collection!!Nothing else about me feels any different yet,oh well keep patiently waiting & knicker checking etc etc!!Last time i got a bfp i had awful stomach ache around day 10-you just never know.Hope to see you eating that hat of yours-is it a woolly one?!! 

Bel-thanks so much for the good wishes-hope your donor is soon lined up 

Cesca-hope you don't have to wait long for your donor too x

Janny-hope you doing ok today & embies are bedding in nicely,

TTFN

Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls  ...... It's snowing down here in Kent, brrrr!!

Becca ...  don't worry too much about those little embies, I'm sure they are safely snuggled in. The uterus is the BEST place to keep them going. try not to worry . 

Bel how long do you think you will have to wait? I have been told 1 to 2 months, it seems like forever!! 

AJ ....Try to keep positive I know its hard. sending you some baby dust.


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

Sorry to have been so AWOL - long story but basically I got caught looking at FF at work (by the IT Manager who supervises web site usage - i didnt know this!!!!!!).  My usage was bigger than some major downloads the IT boffin does - so there was a bit of an uproar!  My puter at home was also not happy so only now able to post properly.

My update is that we had 8 embies collected from our donor on Saturday and 6 fertilised normally.  Of those we only had 3 left on tranfer day so we had all 3 embies transferred on day 3 - Tuesday 24th Jan - a 9, 8 and 7 grade.  They all looked a lot more beautiful than any of the embies we have ever produced! So now its the dreaded 2ww.  I have already decided it hasnt worked as i have had diorreah today (bad sign) and no AF pains (also a bad sign). Hey this is my 8th 2ww so I should know by now that you never know, but it doesnt stop me.....

I'll try and catch up with you all over the next few days, but a quick hi to the ones I can remember from my quick read of the posts:

Safarigirl - huge best wishes for your ET - hope you get two beauties on board.  We shall be in the madness of the 2ww together.

AJ - another 2ww'er.  I hope you are wrong and your symptoms are indicators of a BFP!

Becca - yet another 2ww'er.  This is madness, eh!!

Kasia - good luck at IM - I cant praise them highly enough - very professional and very nice.

Talk to you later....

Love Tinaxx


----------



## bluebell

Yes, we want to see that hat eaten, with plenty of nice salad and rice and some tasty sauce to go with it, and maybe a tiny glass of champers.  Can we go to that Champagne and oyster bar together one day, AJ ?? I'm paying.

Bel ..... great to hear from you.  Hang in there ... not long again now !!

Becca, I had all sorts of odd pains with my BFP, ovaries, 'down below', and top of legs even.  It just seems that every cycle is different for every person and even for the same person.  It's so annoying, but it seems we can't rely on any sign to give us an answer.

Safari girl, how did it go ??

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

TinaK -   Great news on your 3 beautiful embies - I have added you to the list on page 1


----------



## bluebell

And to Tina too ... our posts crossed so I missed your news. Ditto what I said before about signs of BFP / BFN.  I have felt really pregnant with a couple of my BFNs and been completely wrong, and vice versa.  Good luck with the 2WW and hope it doesn't go too slowly.  3 eh ?  Triplets ??!!
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Tina - Wishing you loads of luck. Try not to get too hung up on symptoms(easy for me to say!). As Bluebelle says everyone's body's are different and every cycle is different too. Triplets eh...you never know!

Cesca - I'm not really sure how long we will have to wait. Ruth did say we maybe March, but of course that does depend on donors. I'm sure she is doing her best for both of us. Would be great if we were out there the same time! In the meantime we'll have to keep each other company in our wait!!

Bluebelle - How's Miss Lobby today? 

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Jen - thanks for adding me to the list hun.

Bluebell - can't believe you are 37+ weeks already - not long till you get to meet your baby! 

Bel - thanks for the positive thoughts on symptoms.  I have had no symptoms and negatives, AF pains and positives (twice), and AF pains and negative!  So I know you can never tell - but it does drive you nuts!

Take care

Love Tinaxx

PS Triplets - blimey!


----------



## Womb with a View

You're soooooo funny ladies!  My hat is a woolly one, yes!  

Hi Bluebell.......you're on and you can pay for our Champers and oysters!!  Not long now for you is it!  I've been thinking of you inbetween clients today, bless you.  Haven't got around to answering your IM yet.  xxxxxxx  Thanks for saying a prayer for me at the weekend.  You're a darling.  xx

Tina - 3 embies!!!!!  Wonderful news. Great grades as well.  Such a wonderful posting re "they look more beautifull than any embie we've ever produced".  A mother's love already bless you.   

Bel - you've been so supportive to me and others.  Your generousity is huge.  So pleased you're having another treatment.  Thinking of you. xx  

Cesca - 2 months flies by and yet it seems like forever when we first are told of the wait! Good luck. x

Becca -  Dr O of the IM said to me, after doing my ET in less than around 10 seconds it would seem, that the embies are best inside the womb, where they belong and they start to grow there, so they're in the right place.  Know what you mean about worrying.....I'm making sure I'm too busy to think.  Good luck and I really hope this is your BFP time. xx 

Janny - thanks for the lovely IM you sent me.  We drive ourselves mmmmmaaaaaadddddddd, don't we?!   

Safarigirl - good luck! xx

AJ x


----------



## RozLu

Hi Tina
3 embies - that's great - good luck with your 2ww! xx

Bluebell
It's so exiciting for you. I came across your photo somewhere, and you and miss lobby look great together! Look forward to seeing pics of her 'on the outside'. Hope you have a feeling as wonderfully well as you (both) look! xx

Kasia
Good luck for you appointment! xx

Bel
I'm so pleased to hear you are looking at tx in March - me too AF willing. xx 

Janny, AJ, Becca, take care on your 2ww. Lots of baby dust to you all. Think calm, serene, drug-defying thoughts xxx

More    for Jo and Sam

R
xxx


----------



## RozLu

Me again... with a 'me' question.....I haven't had AF since straight after my BFN 7 or 8 weeks ago. I think my FSH has gone high again - a few hot flushes. (Before the DE tx is was almost normal). AF went AWOL after my m/c 2 years agao too. Is it me or normal after tx?
I have tried to ask IVI but I my emails are bouncing and no response to 3 calls to my doc there. (And I am without UK consultant since my fall out with a certain abroadies unfriendly clinic in UK.)
Should I worry?
R
xx


----------



## Kendra

Hello everyone! Can I join you all? 
I've packed our bags and booked the flights - we're off to IM - and if all goes according to plan ET will go ahead on Wednesday - oooo - I'm really nervous about it - we've decided that this will be our last year for trying you see ....

Love and   to everyone!
Kendra


----------



## RozLu

goodluck Kendra!! have a great trip


----------



## Kasia

Hi Kendra,

We are off to Barcelona on Sunday - we have our first appointment at IM on Monday. Are you doing DE there too? 
Good luck on the ET 

AJ, Janny and Becca (and anyone else I've missed - sorry there are so many things going on, it's hard to keep up!) - Hope the 2WW (is that 2nd World War or 2 Week Wait  ?) is going well!

Tina - Great news about the 3 embies!!! How soon after ET did you go back home? It's great to hear you are happy with IM!

Bel - Thanks for the good luck - it's great to hear your friends are happy with it too - were they successful the first time at IM? I hope you find another donor very soon!

Hi to everyone else I've missed! Hope you all have a lovely weekend.



Kasia



Kendra said:


> Hello everyone! Can I join you all?
> I've packed our bags and booked the flights - we're off to IM - and if all goes according to plan ET will go ahead on Wednesday - oooo - I'm really nervous about it - we've decided that this will be our last year for trying you see ....
> 
> Love and  to everyone!
> Kendra


----------



## valie

Well done Safarigirl!  Hope everything goes smoothly with transfer. It's great to have got to this stage without any hiccups. Keeping everything crossed for you!!

Cesca  I know what you mean about the waiting. I've just been gathering up my test results and filling in the proforma ready to send to Ruth. (We've decided not to go for an initial appt.) So I hope to be on the list awaiting a donor pretty soon. I think it's best to try and throw yourself into other things in your life and distract yourself for a while. I have to try hard and not let this issue become my whole life, I think it would drive me bananas if there was nothing else to concentrate on. If you try to get fit and healthy you're already "doing something".

Love and hugs to everyone else, won't even attempt all the names! 

Valiexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

everyone...

WOW just read through all the posts Ive missed..took me ages but I really enjoyed catching up with all you guys.. this thread is HUGE now so please forgive me if I forget anyone.. 

Well just got back today and had a lovely time..Ruth, Simon and Dr.Benito are just FABULOUS and I cant thank you guys enough for looking after me and dh so well.. I feel great, positive, excited and a lickle nervous now... Ruth your yorkshire pud trays will be on the next flight were out  

We had our chat with the lovely Ruth and had good news on the blood groups..Im O positive and ny dh is A positive so that gives us a bit more scope.. I aslo had fab news on the dreaded galactoreah   ..no more Bromocriptine..yeah  yippee  yahoo!!    I dont have to take that yukky drug anymore. Had my scan and everything is looking a ok in my nether regions, even though the Af arrived on day 1 of our little romantic break - no nooky for me - ha ha 

I bought all my medications and stashed them in my luggage, so all set to go on full steam ahead once a donor is found..not sure when it will be, hopefuly in a couple of months, as start the pill tomorrow and Mr B has given me 2 months supply, then start my Dostinex (galactoreah treatment) in March for a month..will wait for the red letter email from Ruth. 

Have to say girlies that Simon is a star (Ruth's hubby), if you are going out their he organises everything for you and is so helpful and kind..have heard that most people get a positive when riding in the lovely limo  

The hotel we stayed at was ok..but a bit out really and food not great but hey it was cheap and cheerful..next time we are going to go with Simon's suggestion as I need comfort and 24hr surveillance (ha ha) by my dh...rained  a lot too but nevermind..we wer'nt there for the weather!

Anyway less about me and more about you guys..

Twiggy- thanks for the good wishes, hope al is well with you?

Bluebell, Bel, river - thaks for the good wishes, hope you guys are all ok?

Jennifer- I want to pick youre brains if you dont mind about your time in Marbella, so will probably send you an IM tomorrow if ok? ..god knows how you keep up with everyone on this thread now..I had to get myself a pen and paper tonight and take notes as Im reading..but maybe thats just me losing my memory?   

Hi Roze, hope you are feeling a little better? Have been thinking of you and hope you have got some more answers?

Safarigirl- didnt bump into you? Maybe we missed eachother? Unless you were in the waiting room when I was paying? Did you have long curly blonde hair? Hope all went well..the best of luck and lots of hugs and tons of    

Becca1969 - wishinh you luck for you ET

BadgerB- am sooooo pleased Ruth has found you another donor..you go girl    

Crusoe- your puppy looks so cute   I missed mr.snoop so much and couldnt wait to give him a cuddle tonite. He is now fast asleep at the side of me. You get attached so quickly to them..Is yours crying at nites? Snoop drove me batty as first!!

RSmum - hope youre ok and all is well with you x

Janny - WOW! thats fantastic hun..3 embies       goodluck and hugs xx

AJ - so nice to have you back and hear that all went well..tons and tons of       coming your way..Im keeping everything crossed for you babes xxx

to anyone Ive missed hope your ok and you'll have to forgive me..think ive got jetlag - ha ha   

off to beddy byes now to dream of my babies to be, love and tons of hugs to you all,

nite nite xxx

oh and AJ..had a chinese tonite     xxx





Anyway


----------



## pinkpaula

Can I just ask everyone a quick question?

As some of you will know I had a negative at the beginning of December. It was my first attempt at any sort of treatment so this is all new to me. I had a normal bleed within a few days and then a normal amount of time before my AF recently. Sorry if this is TMI now....... I had a normal bleed starting 10 days ago now, then it went a darkish colour, also as normal. But I kept on having dark discharge every now and then after the usual 4/6 days ish of my period. It would come out the blue when I was least expecting it. Then last night, day 10, I began to bleed, red in colour again and had tummy cramps, almost as if I was going to start AF. I am a bit concerned. Is this normal? I am taking the pill againready for FET end of Feb so maybe this is the reason? I am all new to this and hoped there is somebody who can help. Unsure whether to contact Ruth on a weekend. 
Sorry to butt in like this, but any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello all,

My first appointment at CERAM is not until mid March but the fact that I have a date and have booked the flights makes everything seem real now rather than something that I have just talked about for the last 6 months!

I have no idea how I will cope with the waiting for a donor and everything that follows. How do you do it girls? More importantly, how do you stop yourself getting your hopes up too much and making things all the more painful if the results are not as hoped?

The things that we go through on this emotional rollercoaster. 

LOL

Helen
x


----------



## roze

Hi, everyone, thank you for all the wishes of support- its been a particularly difficult time, more so than after any other experience of a BFN, and I really felt I was sinking into a deep depression with total loss of perspective. I feel a bit more cheerful and balanced this weekend. (hopefully it will last). 

DH has given the sample for DNA fragmentation and sperm aneuploidy, and we will get the results back in two weeks, around 10th Feb.  We will then discuss with IVIB to see what else we can do. If nothing conclusive we will give the 3 frosties a go, if not, then we will probably move on down the adoption road.

Will keep you posted and will respond shortly to the PMs. Good luck to all of you having tx and on the 2ww!

love and gratitude,

roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze, so pleased you are drifting out of the black cloud and into the sunshine again.  BFNs are the worst ..... as bad as any other of life's major traumas.  Great too that you are getting more tests done ..... the more info we have, the better decisions we can make about treatment.  Hope the sunshine starts to shine really brightly for you now.  

Pink Paula  ...so sorry, I can't help with your disrupted AF, although it sounds to me as if it could be the drugs messing things up. I am sure if you are really worried and it is upsetting you, Ruth wouldn't mind you calling at the w/e, .... even if she isn't available, she will know then to call you 1st thing on Monday.  Hope you get the info you need asap.

Rozlu .. thanks for your lovely comments about Miss Lobby and I.  Sorry, can't help with your AF question either.  I am surrised you aren't getting an answer from IVI ....you can usually get someone at the international department, and we found them really helpful.  Strange !  Hope you get to speak to someone soon.  Ruth might also answer an IM about this.

Lesley Jane  ... what a whopper post ..... wey hey .. go girl go !  Roll on your next treatment soon, and good luck to Kasia, Valie and Radnorgirl too !!!!!!!  

Right off to supervise DH in the kitchen so we don't get burnt pork and overboiled veg.
Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Roze - I'm sending you lots and lots of strength, and a few hugs to get through this ordeal.    I'm happy to hear, though, that you're "seeing the sun" again.  I do hope they find some answers for you and you're able to try again.  Stay strong. 

Love,
Michelle


----------



## RSMUM

Roze - wanted to ask you - did your DH just give a sample and if, where did he get it done? My DH refused to do this as IM said that they'd have to do a biopsy and a sample just wouldn't do!  I'm soo glad you are feeeling better - it takes time but it's great to hear that that horrid black cloud is lifting slowly..hang in there.

D x


----------



## roze

Dear RSMUM,

DH just gave a fresh sperm sample- no-one mentioned biopsy, but it may be necessary if we need to get a large quantity of good sperm at a later date.  That is the way it is done here . We had a referral letter from Dr Sheryl Homa at the Zita West Clinic in Devonshire St, London, and my partner then went to the Dr's Laboratory in Wigmore Street- both clinics are in the Harley Street area.  They wanteda DNA fragmentation test done also and it cost a total of £396- cheaper than going to the clinic direct.

The sample goes off to France and we get the results back in two weeks.  Hopefully then IVIB can explain the results to us.

I do think its worth doing in cases of repeat failure to conceive, with or without donor eggs, as it is much cheaper in the long run.
If we can't improve the sperm quality then we will need donor sperm too.  We may decide if neither of us is going to have a biological child, then we are better off adopting- the odds are much better.

You may be able to find a lab nearer to you, but I do know you can send sperm and blood samples to TDL, and they have a collection service, so distance may not be a problem.  www.tdlplc.co.uk.

Good luck if you decide to go for it.

love,

roze


----------



## Plurps

Hi everyone,
We go to IM for our first consultation on 7th Feb.  Anything I need to know?  We are hoping to fly in and out in one day - we have been a few times before, so don't need to get to know the place.  We are seeing Dr Victoria Walker but could also see Dr Olivares - any views on either?
We have only just discovered that due to my high FSH levels the chances of us conceiving without DE is very slim.  So, not one to sit around am grabbing every chance I can and moving forward! 

Would love to hear your comments.

Plurps


----------



## pearl

Just been catching up on what has been happening with everyone, its hard to keep track.
Special thoughts to Roze, so glad to hear you feeling a bit better, I really do hope that things start to look up for you now, you really do deserve it, you have been probably quite unknowingly been a good friend and inspiration to me.
My recent news is that a donor has been found and I am now waiting to go on the patches, I really still can't believe this is happening to me!


----------



## RSMUM

Great news Pearl! Now things are going to start getting really exciting!


----------



## Jennifer

Fantastic news Pearl !     Won't be long now 

Hi Deb   Hope you are ok hun   I went to see Ben Elton the other week in Cambridge - I think it was you who went to see him recently - It was brilliant - I need more nights out like that 

Love to everyone else, hope you are all having great weekends - weather here has been really bright and sunny (freezin tho ) which makes me feel like Spring is on its way    I NEED SPRING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cesca

Hi girls.. I just read lesleyjane's post and am worried I should also be taking the pill. It was mentioned in my consultation  at Ceram but nothing was said about when I start taking it. We are hoping on a 1 to 2 month waiting so am really worried that i should have started taking it. Am I worrying for no reason?


----------



## Jennifer

Cesca - Ruth would have told you if you were to take it now - I am sure she will tell you when to start it once you are linked with a donor


----------



## RSMUM

Jennifer -Yes it was me - I was in absolute tears laughing!  It was brilliant! Know what you mean - a great tonic!  

Cesca - I'm pretty sure it's to sync you up with a donor..I'm waiting fro Ruth to contact me too..scarey/exciting isn't it?!

It's fresh, bright and frosty here too and I LOVE it..   inspires me to get out into the garden..wish I could, instead I'm doing ( well, supposed to be doing ) housework. 

I'm ok, just floating along in the state of denial I get into between tx..and then every now and again I get REALLY scared that I'm going through it AGAIN..and think I should kick myself up the backside, stop drinking the wine and tea and coffee and lose the weight etc..etc..everyone else just seems SO disciplined about the     I have to to you all! You're and amazing lot..


However, I have to admit that I am losing track of everyone..I need AJ to do my posts for me! 

How are you doing Jennifer? Did I read somewhere that it's   ? 

XXXX


----------



## Jennifer

You most certainly did    

I have to admit that I wasn't that great before tx - I did enjoy the odd bottle  glass of wine  and I only gave up smoking once I started my drugs  I tried to stop before but I just felt I was never going to get as far as tx and there was no point  I am so glad I did though as I feel so much better now that I don't smoke - I do miss the wine though 

I do think its more important to be happy between cycles than to deprive yourself of what you enjoy. We are not superwomen - we are only human and we need to enjoy ourselves  Don't beat yourself up about what you don't do, praise yourself for all the good things you do 

Well done to everyone who does manage to stay on the straight and narrow though


----------



## hola69

Hi 

Im glad you have said that jennifer- ive been feeling guilty as I havent quite kicked smoking yet..Im down to 4 a day and intend to go to 3 , then 2 then 1 and then ZERO   am finding it quite hard tho 

I have made myself a list of bad and good's - the major things is to stop stressing out! I know exactly how you feel RSMUM..Ive decided to limit myself to one caffeine tea next week in the mornings as I need it to deal with work and then am going to try my hardest to drink caffeine free or water, Im also going to try hypnotherapy AGAIN as I need to relax and stop worrying, both Ruth and Dr.Benito pointed this out to me.

I also read an article in pyscologies mag this month..dont know if anyone else gets this mag but its very good. It was about the link between stress and infertility. Most women with unexplained fertility after treatment for stress, such as hypnotherapy or acupuncture fell preganant..Im sure its true..

I worry about the finances, whether it will work, what I will do if it doesnt work again etc etc as am sure all you guys do too..its like the lottery but with slightly higher odds   

RSMUM dont beat yourself up , youve had a tough time and am sure you are doing all you can, Im totaly cr*p at cbeing healthy too 

Cesca, just read your post hun..Dr.Benito told me start the pill Saturday as I had af whilst there and am on it for 2 months. I also have dostinex next month. Maybe our situations are different and they are treating us differently? I havent been told if we have been matched yet, just that I was to start the pill saturday. I have sent Ruth an Im to ask a few questions and maybe you should if you are worried? Am sure all is ok though..try not to worry xx

Love to you all..back to work tomorrow..groan 

Lesley xx


----------



## Jennifer

Lesley - I cut down before tx too but actually stopping was so hard until I actually started the drugs   Keep trying, you will get there and it feels so good when you have stopped   Your blood will be much healthier for those embies too


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, just butting in really.  Wishing those of you in the 2ww all the very best - hoping for the best news for you all.
Cesca, don't worry, you go on the pill when they find your donor.  I've just had my first week on it, our donor was found 2 weeks ago and we are expecting/hoping to be at Ceram in March.  It takes time for the cycles to be brought together, I think.  (Don't I sound like the expert now - and all I've done is take the pill for a week...)
PinkPaula, Hope you get an answer soon, I'm sure you're right about the pill (I've been spotting since starting it, and my periods are normally really light) but I know you need some expert advice, hope it's good news.
Badgerb have been following your story and glad it seems to have a happy ending.
AJ thank you for the welcome, infact, thank you all for the welcome.    I log on every day now, as it seems so much more real, and am learning so much by following your stories!
Kitty


----------



## nosnic

I hope you don't mind if I join your section, I am new to the site and have found it so informative already... We had our initial appointment at Ceram on the 16th Jan and are now playing the waiting game for a donor to be found. I was alos wondering when to start the pill but i assumed it would be when we received notification from Ruth, I am planning to get the prescription in the next week or so from my gp.

nosnic


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi everyone,  I have been away for what seems like ages and it has taken ages catching up again.  I have not even been able to access the website because it was blocked under a parental guidance blocker!!  

I wanted to wish AJ, Janny, Safarigirl and TinaK all the best for the horrid and much dreaded 2WW - hope all goes well.  Thinnking of you and wishing you lots and lots of     

RSMum wishing you well as you prepare for the next cycle of treatment.

Badger, pleased that a suitable donor has been found for you despite the hiccup.

Roze, sorry that things have not worked out for you this time and that you are able to get the answers you need.

Hi to everyone else

Beth


----------



## cesca

Hi Nosnic.. we had our 1st appt on the 18th Jan ...we must have been in Spain at the same time!!!! You weren't the couple that Simon took us to the old town with were you!!!  we were the couple that got lost!!!!


----------



## nosnic

Cesca, that wasn't us, but it means we are pretty close to each other on the Ceram waiting list. 

We were told by Ruth to realistically view March/ April for our cycle.  We both quite fair skinned, blue/green eyes and the only feature Ruth did mention was height.....I'm 5ft 8' other half, just over 6ft.....never thought this would be an issue......

nosnic


----------



## cesca

Hi nosnic... We are both blue eyed but I'm only 5 .5 hubby is 5.8 .I'm not really too worried about height as I already have a son that is 6.2 !!. Weight is an issue ,I only weigh 8. 4 so may be that is a problem. I hate being skinny!!! Would be interested how they really match up donors with recipients


----------



## RozLu

Hi LesleyJane - glad you had a good trip - ready to go with all your drug booty    (glad I've never been stopped at the airport too!!) xx  

Nosnic - welcome and hope your wait is not too long! xx   

RSMum - make the most of the between tx  / state of denial phase! I have been doing too when I can - just keep peaking my head out to email the clinic or count how many days since last AF etc Wine and coffee still on the menu for me ... waiting for inspiration from signs of spring...!!! 

Roze - so sorry you and DP are having to go through more tests. But glad you sound strong again and I admire you for getting on with the next stage. Take good care xxx   

Pink Paula - sorry you are having AF problems too. Like you, my first AF after BFN was ok. But then I just haven't had any. Sounds like we are both just messed up by the drugs in different ways. I'm sure it's perfectly normal (extra bleed or no bleed) - those are evil drugs!! I hope you get reassurance from Ruth soon and she'll make sure everything is sorted for your FET.   

For me, I finally I heard from my clinic that they want me to have scan and smear and then they will decide whether I need pill or HRT or progesterone to kick start AF. I have been trying to feel normal for a bit between tx. It was easy for a few weeks after the horrid cloud lifted, but not so now I am feeling moody and menopausal quite a lot of the time. There are just sometimes in life when AF is wanted - and I want it now!!  

Lots of love especially to you 2ww-ers Janny, AJ, Tina    

R
xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

It's funny isn't it? I have spent the last 9 years desperately not wanting to see AF arrive, and gutted when   comes. And then I start the IVF journey and get as far as just before a treatment cycle and find myself waiting anxiously for it. Very strange feeling to have...
My funny symptoms have gone again now, so no need for a panic I think. I too have been feeling very moody and hormonal since my negative, although wouldn't admit that to DH!! I suppose it is the effects of those drugs, although I had no side effects from them at all while taking them. Typical that I should feel it now I have stopped. 

cesca, We were matched for eye colour, height and weight, almost exactly. I too am like you weight wise and didn't have to wait.


----------



## Womb with a View

Where are my 2nd world war pals?!!!!  (2 week waiters that is!)  Hope you're doing well Janny and Becca - haven't heard from you for ages.  Safarigirl, all the very best.  TinaK, good luck to you.      

RozLu - glad you got a response for the IVI and I know what you and PinkPaula mean about wanting AF to come along...!

Roze - you have been so brave.  Hang in there.  Good to see you in action again.  My first donor neg result last November absolutely knocked me for six.  It was worse than my other 2 IVF results.  I think because I had put so much by it, so much hope, odds were greater for me and top embies.  I couldn't believe it.  It is a major trauma.  Dr Winston, the guy who recently retired from Hammersmith IVF clinic, wrote in the Times (I think it was) just recently that in his experience he thought the IVF couples underwent the greatest pain and emotional suffering he'd witnessed, even that of cancer patients and, in his view, he believed the government had a duty to care for us and acknowledge our pain as real as any physical pain.  He said the courage we displayed was the greatest he'd ever seen and he had full compassion for us.  I nearly jumped for joy in the coffee shop reading it (decaf, of course!)   Glad to hear you're feeling a little more cheerful and balanced now.  Good luck for the 10th Feb with the results. xx

LesleyJane - good luck and hope the red letter day comes sooooooon.  I read the Psychologies mag and I fully agree with the article's view.  I've worked with many woman who can't seem to conceive (I'm a hypnotherapist & psychotherapist) and it's often down to stress.  Funny though that the partners don't come to me to relax as they are often too stressed as well but the "problem" seems to be assumed by the woman generally!  I myself have got very stressed over IVF and I'm anxious, obviously.  However, I am able to relax myself which I'm sure is a bonus.  I'm always being told by Doctors that they've never seen such muscle relaxation when having ET and scans, etc.  However, having said that, I still haven't managed to get pregnant.....yet.  Have you tried any hypnotherapy relaxation CDs?  Often cheaper than visiting a therapist if funds are tight.

PinkPaula - Not surprised you've been feeling like you have since your neg result.  Hang in there.  Thinking of you. x

Radnorgirl, Nosnic, Kitty (Paxi) and Pearl - good luck for your appointments and your donor finding! It'll fly by.  

Plurps - both Dr Olivares and Dr Walker are of equal professionalism in my opinion.  I would happily see either.  I do tend to email Dr Walker rather than anyone else as she is English.  However, Dr O's English is perfect.  I feel totally comfortable around both of them.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.  

RSMum - so excited for you.  Wishing you all the very best and hope this is your time.xxxxxx

Me?  Well, not feeling very good.  Terrible PMT today (can't think what else it might be), lots of AF pains and have had from 2 hours after ET.   I know that you can never tell but I also feel my DP isn't very optimistic, I feel pressured that if I have to have another go with the 2 frosties left that they may not survive the thaw, what am I going to do about my employed job - how am I going to fit another cycle in, what if, what if, what if.  Feeling rather down today.  No other signs, no breast tenderness, nothing.  I keep looking at my hat and imagining myself trying to eat it come Thursday afternoon after receiving good news......but fear I'll be wearing it again instead! Meant to tell you that when I went for my endo thickness scan on day 9, the doctor there said she would have taken out my fibroids as there is little chance of conceiving with them!  When I said that the Doc at the IM had no worries about it, she said the problem is that some doctors don't think far enough ahead and, even if I could conceive, I'd probably lose it.  As you can imagine I could have happily thumped her and told her as much.  She tried to back track but it was far too late.  Now I'm thinking that maybe, if I'm not pregnant, she may be right.  However, it most certainly wasn't the right time to tell me such things!   Sorry for the "me moan", can't really talk to anyone else and feel cut off.  I sincerely wish I'd taken out the Refund Programme with the IM.  It was my instinct to take it but DP wouldn't have it and IVF sister backed him in his argument.  I think I could have pushed him but didn't.  It would have given me the confidence to know that the IM would get me pregnant or I'd get 75% of my money back for either adoption or another attempt.  Bit long this post, sorry. Thanks for listening, love, AJ x


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwww AJ - Sorry you are feeling crap hun - I have been thinking about you - Sending positive vibes your way and hoping you feel better now you have got things off your chest   

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## safarigirl

hello everyone ' thank you for all your good wishes - dh has me under lock and key at the moment and i am hardly able to move!!!!  Managed to negotiate a small trip out and quickly at the internet cafe!!!!

we had two embies put back, both 4 cell, and dr benito said the one was grade A plus plus plus!!!  Sounds good to me!  None to freeze, so holding thumbs now.

lots of love to you all, been thinking of you, back to london on wed and will send some personsal,

jo if you are reading this i have your drugs!!!  Hope sam is okay thinking of you both ....


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - special thoughts to you .... big personal post coming your way soon, but thinking of you . stay strong and positiave


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - MASSIVE HUG coming your way!     

Hi to EVERYONE else - especially the 2ww-ers!    

And Hiya too Beth - thanks for thinking of us..I often think of you and soo glad I got a chance to chat with you before you went to IM..sooo pleased for you.

Getting quite exciting on here isn't it?

 and big hugs to those of us grapplng with negative and generally rubbish feelings - sometimes this infertility stuff really sucks ( AJ think Lord W said it a lot better eh?! )


----------



## Womb with a View

Yes, but Debs, you tell it as it is gal!!!!!!  

x


----------



## badger b

Girls,

well its off again,2nd donor has gone awol.im well and truely ****** off,when is it ever going to happen for me?!!!!why do these people say they are going to donate and then not go thru with it?!
got to come off prognova and restart again when ruth finds us another donor

a serioulsy ****** off badger


----------



## Jennifer

Oh Badger - I can't believe this is happening - you must be going out of your mind hun   I am sure the right donor for you will be along very soon with fab eggs for you  

Sending big hugs
Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh blimey Badger.  So sorry hun.  Just ain't fair and it's unhighly unusual, I'd say.  That doesn't make you feel any better other than, when you find the next donor, it'll be all systems go I'm sure.  Hang in there.  This is all for a very good reason I'm sure.  I always believe that but it's never enough when we're feeling down or upset.  Big hugs.  AJ xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh   Badger! That is awful! Can't believe that's happened to you again - you must be going out of your mind! HUGE hugs sweets - hang in there.

xx


----------



## RozLu

Badger
That's awful. You poor thing, to get so far with the tx for this to happen. Sending huge hugs     xxx

AJ
Sorry you're not feeling so great. Such a roller coaster, esp at this stage of the 2ww. Remember "signs" (absent or present) don't mean a single thing. (What the scan doc said was totally out of order, giving you something extra to worry about. But try not to get   about that now.) 
I hope you can make lots of time to use your relaxation talents over the next few days. I know that "calm and serene" is a tall order for 2ww but I'm wishing you a least a little of it now ....  and lots and lots of      for Thursday xxx

love
R
xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Badger

That is truly awful - I can't imagine how annoyed, upset and stressed you must be.

Thinking of you - I'm sure it will come good in the end.

crusoe x


----------



## badger b

thanks girls,

feeling a bit emotional,get all worked up and nervous about treatment only to find its off again,feeling a bit wrung out to say the least!
both donors just decided not to bother ringing clinic,and ruth has had to chase around trying to contact them,theyve obviously changed their minds but didnt want to say,nice for me and anyone else relying on them if they were a egg share donor
well im going to take my hols from work next week still,need the break!hoping ruth finds us another asap so i can get back on the emotional rollercoaster again,oh what joy!this time thought im going to just go with the flow,what will be will be i suppose............


aj,

sorry your feeling a bit down hon,sending positvie vibes your way     

safarigirl,
glad to hear some news from spain,enjoy whats left of your time there.your embies sound great!


hugs to everyone 


badger


----------



## MichelleM72

badger, that just sucks!  You have a right to be feeling a bit emotional, but it will happen, stay positive.  Just another glitch in this long, emotional roller coaster we're all on. 

aj - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down.    If you need to talk, we're here for you.

Hugs to all 

Michelle


----------



## casey

Hi everyone

AJ - sending you a great big   - i do understand how hard it is to try and stay positive when ypur head is saying one thing and your heart another but please remember there are no definite signs, it is soo different for each tx and each person - take it a day at a time     and that nurse/dr needs to learn some people skills - how would she know what IM are thinking and who is she to criticise their practice - maybe you could ask IM WHY they don't see it as a problem and ask their opinion about what what the medic said to you? - thinking of you XXXXX 

badger - so sorry to hear about your disappointment - its so hard when your all ready and have anticipated this for soo long - but when you do geta donor she will be committed and will want it work for you = i hope you do get have a break and that it helps you to get this - sending you lots and lots of   

safarigirl - great news that your embies are on board - take it nice and easy now 
lots of R & R   keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX for you

Hi Janny and Becca - hope your feeling calm and serene (ish) -   

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Oh Badger I am so sorry to hear that another donor has let you down.  

AJ hang on in there girl sending you lots of           thinking

Love Dawn


----------



## Janny

Oh Badger I am so sorry! You have been so unlucky... I'm sure Ruth will pull all the stops out for you to find another donor quickly...

Safarigirl welcome to the 2ww! And hello to my fellow 'sufferers' Becca, AJ and Tina... Sorry I've been quiet lately. Despite my early certainty that I wasn't going to do twinge analysis, I haven't been able to help myself... and I know none of them mean much, so I didn't want to bother you all with them   I lurch from thinking its worked to absolute certainty that it hasn't - and I can't stand either feeling; they both scare me sick. Last cycle AF arrived before test date and its quite likely the same will happen again if its another BFN - by my calculation that means Wednesday. I am now obsessively knicker checking and convinced that AF type pains (which I've had for days) are actually the real thing. Hey listen, my head knows they don't mean anything, try telling my heart that   Sorry to go on about me - AJ I hope it helps to know that you are not alone  . I can't believe what that doctors said to you, as if we haven't got enough to worry about during the 2ww. IM have a great reputation, I'm sure they would have told you if they thought it was important. I have a little fibroid too and Dr B at CERAM says it is absolutely no problem.

Thank you all for remembering me over the last few days while I've been hiding in my little self-obsessed hole! You keep me sane (I hope!) Sorry for lack of personals - time to crawl back in there....

Jan x


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone

Badger - Sorry to hear that your donors have let you down, its just not fair  . Hope you have a nice relaxing week off next week to pamper yourself, you so deserve it after all this. 

AJ - Sorry to hear you are feeling down - try to stay positive.   

Safarigirl - I hope your embies are snuggling in nicely   

Janny and Becca hope the 2 ww is bearable, Janny not long to go for you now.     

Jennifer - Great news about your    , how exciting     

Lesleyjane- Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip to rainy Spian!!

As for me have had immunolgy test results and have slightly elevated nk cells so waiting for another appointment to see what needs to be done. When rang in for results the nurses told me everything was ok I was gutted as felt like still couldnt conclude why nothing is happening, next day the doctor rang me and told me about the elevated nk cells and explained that the nurses dont know how to interpret the results!! 

A big hello also to any one Ive missed Best Wishes Twiggy XXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Badger, one donor falling through is hard enough, but two! So sorry hun. I can imagine that you must feel so angry, upset and let down   . Hopefully Ruth can find you another donor very soon. I'm sure you are top of her list.

To all the girls on the 2ww, you are stars! It is such a rollercoaster but I'm sure this year will bring many more  . I know I've said it before, but just because you feel like it hasn't worked doesn't mean a thing. I know from personal expereince. Sending  & sticking vibes your way.

Jo, I hope that you are ok. You're often in my thoughts.

Hi to everyone else. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

I have a question for my fellow abroadies...

How long did you stay in the country of ET?  I'm anticipating that we'll be getting a phone call in the next two weeks (fingers crossed), but am curious what everybody else has done.  I don't want to disturb the embies by flying too soon, but also can't afford to stay in Spain too long.  Would love to stay there for the whole 2ww! 

Can you please let me know what you did, or are planning to do?

Thank you!

love to all,
Michelle


----------



## guadalope

Hi, just back from Marbella with 2 embies on board  . Now awaits the 2ww  

Michelle, I had the transfer on a Thursday and we flew back on Sunday morning. I wasn't doing much for 24 hours like I was told. Then we did some easy-going sightseeing on Saturday before we went home. Of course I didn't carry anything but had my DH to carry all the bags.

Good luck to all of you out there!


----------



## abbyw

Hi there,

No AF for me!!!!!  She was due today and I was expecting to start stimming tomorrow.   How frustrating! I knew this might happen. I hope she arrives soon as I've booked the time off work for EC and ET and don't know if I'll be able to change it!!! 

I have had sore (.)(.) the past few days which I always get before AF so I expect she's only round the corner!! If anyone see's her can you direct her to me please!!!!!!!    

Guadalope -   4 the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you!

Badger - Really sorry to hear about your donors,especially as it's happened twice!!! I can't believe people can do that to others. Sending you lots of ((((((hugs)))))).

Janny - not long to go now! You're doing well....I think I'd have tested by now-too impatient!     to you!

Safarigirl -    Keep taking it easy!

 to everyone else that I've not mentioned!

Abby


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Janny & AJ-Sorry i've been a crap cycle buddy but i had also sunk into the depths of despair & decided tx hadn't worked as i have no symptoms really,i know this doesn't necessarily mean anything but you know what its like-i WANTED sore boobs & sickness etc etc!!I really freaked with dh earlier & we both cried,i upset him soo much i realised i have to snap out of it & mega up a bit-he is such a loving & caring person & soo deserves to be a dad.Perhaps no symptoms could be good symptoms for me8 dp e/t-test Friday... 

Tina,Guadalope & Safarigirl so pleased you have join the mad 2000ww!!Best of luck to everyone   

Thanks Twiggy & Sasha for the positive vibes,need bucketloads 

Love to everyone in Abroadies,Becca XXX


----------



## becca1969

Badger,

Just wanted to say i am absolutely gutted for you that another donor has pulled out...sincerely pray that Ruth will find a genuine,sincere,first class donor for you really soon.

Take care of yourself hun,

Love & hugs Becca xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

GOOD NEWS!! 
I've been waiting for a bleed so that my donors can start doing their job. (The clinic has set up 2 ladies for us just in case) I was getting panicky and thinking my body never does what it's supposed to do but actually we had a miscommunication with the clinic (prob my fault) and I should have stopped the tablets on Saturday, but I carried on! My bleed should start a few days after I stop taking them, which ought to be by Thurs this week. 

So...  we're now going to be 5 or so days behind schedule which means we should have ET at the end of the half-term week, instead of towards the beginning. It's a pain in the bum but actually I will get time to really relax before ET and I can't go back to work for the first week back after half-term after all now, which kind of solves the dilemma I was having!   My Head told me today " Just do what you need to do and don't give us a thought" which was really sweet of her. When they're so nice I always try to bend over backwards to avoid time off!! If I have to take unpaid leave so be it, although she hasn't mentioned it yet. Much relieved to know it's not my defective body playing silly beggars... (this time!!)


Abby- Hope AF comes soon for you   I know exactly what you mean, as I have been frantically knicker-checking for nearly 3 days ! It's so awkward trying to arrange time off work, isn't it? If i see AF I'll capture her for you!  


Badger- so sorry to hear you've been let down, i really hope they get you sorted out soon. I'm sure Ruth will do her best for you. What rotten luck. Perhaps you'll get her best donor next time... ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))

Good luck to all 2wwers, I'm thinking of you! 

Becca- it ain't over til it's over!! I know what you mean about DH being a great Dad, I often feel like it's all my fault & he could just go off & impregnate some random bird & have kids but he assures me he doesn't want to. Don't think he'd leave the computer alone long enough though, so probably safe! Although I'm on it as much as him these days... 

And sorry to anyone in the chat room tonight if I sounded 'off' as my cousin rang & I couldn't multi-task cos he could hear me typing and I thought it was a bit rude!!  

Night night!!
Lisa
xx

PS Dawn, I signed up to MSN, does it tell me when you're online??


----------



## RozLu

Becca - sending     to you and DH for the rest of the 2ww
R
xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello all,

Hope you are all well this morning,escpecially my 2ww buddies!

Lisa & Rozlu,thanks for your messages,its good to know someone out there knows what you are experiencing as family & friends just don't get it no matter how hard they try xx.

Going to get my hair done later so that should help pass time a little.....still nothing new to report!

AJ-i eat my hat too if this turns out positive!


Lots of love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning all!  Just popped into say      to Kendra for ET tomorrow at the IM.  Rest, relax and revel.  Love, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Morning all,

feeling a little better today,as a little bit emotional yesterday,but i aint going to let that get me down,so just looking forward to ruth getting me another donor!

becca,aj,safarigirl,janny,good luck to you all on your 2ww,im sending all my positive vibes to you all !


badger


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to check in and send all the 2wwers big dollops of good luck.

AJ am sending you an IM.

Badger ... you are such a strong'un, bouncing back so positively after 2 hefty blows with crappy donors going awol.  I think they should be fined.  Really hoping donor no 3 (3rd time lucky !!) is found asap.

Gigglygirl ... great news about getting your drugs thing resolved.  Did you sort that out after being in the chat room ?  No, you didn'tsound off in the chat room .... quite the opposite .. it was great to chat to you and to everyone else !

Janny .............thinking of you loads too.  

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Welcome back Becca! Sorry to hear you are feeling pessimistic too   Our official testing is on the same day - seems like a very long time to wait still doesn't it? I will home test before then because I just can't bear the thought of getting a BFN in front of Dr B or Ruth. I need to deal with it at home with DH and try to get my misery under control before I face anyone else... AF may well take that out of my hands though and arrive before test date. Strange but I would like to get as far as testing - even to get a BFN. I feel cheated otherwise. Mad aren't I  ? I have had sore boobs and AF pains for a few days - yesterday I was worried that they were for real. Today I woke up feeling 'normal' - so of course am now absolutely convinced that my natural progesterone level has plummeted and AF will be here in 2 days (thats what happened last time...). However my progesterone pessary 2 hours ago has now kicked in and the boob thing is coming back (but less) so who knows... I have heard of many people, like you, having no symptoms at all and getting a BFP - and at least that way you don't have this nightmare of twinge analysis!  

AJ, Safarigirl, Tina and Guadalope - hope you are dealing with this better than me! I don't wear hats (they make me look like a munchkin) but I will eat my socks (clean) if I get a BFP...

Gigglygirl - please to hear you are feeling better and AF has been given her instructions! Abby fingers crossed for you.

Sasha - brilliant to hear you have had another perfect scan. Hope you are beginning to relax a bit and enjoy  

Lots of love to all - please keep those positive vibes coming, I need all I can get 

Jan x


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

I just thought I would pop in from the 2ww hell and say - HELP!!!

AJ, Janny and Becca - I so know what you are going through!

I spent all of last night crying as I woke up at 1.30am in a hot sweat.  I always get these on my negative cycles, so pretty mcuh know that its all over.  I also have none of the positive symtpoms I have had before.

I never even took a step back and thought about this not working - I just assumed as I have been pregnant before, with not great quality embies, that I would get pregnant again.  I was just worried about holding onto the baby - not actually getting pregnant!

DH is such a star and I just feel that I have let him down - he will be so totally devasted.  He is trying to keep me positive, but I just know.  I knew when I got pregnant last time and I know that  am not this time. He has said we can always try again, but if I have failed three fantastic embies, whats the point - theres obviously something really wrong with me.

This was supposed to be our last go as we are totally skint - having spent £30k on treatment we just dont have the money for more.

Aj, Janny and Becca - I have everything crossed for you and so hope this is the one for all of you.  

badger - I am so sorry to hear about losing your donor again.  Its such a nightmare and must be really frustrating and upsetting.  I hope Ruth finds you a new donor soon.

Kendra - good luck for ETxx

Sorry for a self-absorbed depressing post but I am in a pit of despair.  Why is it never our time

Love Tinaxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Tina, what can I say ?  I'm so so sorry you had such a horrible night sweetheart.  You must be feeling exhausted.  TX is such a traumatic thing to go through ..... just as it's been said on here before and by Prof Winston .. up there with the very hardest things in life.  You MUSTN'T blame yourself for anything that happens.  On the contrary, you should be proud of yourself for the strength you have shown.  I have looked though your 'history' again and you have had so much to deal with (miscarriages etc), so you are obviously a very strong lady and you haven't let anyone down.  I am sure your DH doesn't think that for one moment.  The money is a bugger I know.  It's so unfair that we have to spend so much when e.g. lung cancer victims who bring on their own disease though smoking get free treatment.  Really hope you sleep better tomorrow night, and I know this won't help much but it really does seem to be true that symptoms and signs in 2WW don't mean anything.  My 2WW when I got this BFP was just the same as all my BFN 2WWs, ie same symptoms.

Lots and lots of love to you and take it easy on yourself ... none of this is your fault.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Bluebell

Thanks so much honey for making me feel like I am not totally nuts and depressive!

I had so many hopes and dreams riding on this (as I know we all do) - and its just so hard.

Thanks again

Love Tinaxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Tina

 
I wish I could say something witty or helpful to help you and take away your sadness right now. I am so sorry you are feeling so down. It's very hard. It's not over yet, and so many people here have been so convinced that they were going to get a -tive and got a wonderful surprise. I have all my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## MichelleM72

Tina, lots and lots of strength and positive vibes headed your way.    Not much I can say as I haven't been in your shoes, but just wanted to let you know that there are a lot of us out here who care and want this to work for you.

 

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Plurps

Could someone please advise on what / if any info they took with them for their first appt at IM.  Have and having all the necessary test ie syphilis (such a horrid word) etc but also wanted to know how many of your partners gave a sample pre the meeting?  
I want to be absolutely sure that we have everything we need for this first meeting.

I await your many words of wisdom.

P


----------



## kone

Hi ladies
I missed a few days and wow what alot of chat took ages to catch up.
Badger what rotten luck to be let down twice as Bluebell said lets hope it's third time lucky.I wonder what it is that makes a donor decide not to go ahead it is so wonderful of them to do it that you would think by the time they had started the process that they would be 100% committed.Does this happen very often a donor backing out ? has it happened to anyone else?
Tina sorry you are feeling so down don't give up hope the hot sweats could be caused by all the drugs and the havoc they play with your hormones.   To all you ladies on the dreaded 2ww stay positive take your mind of it (hard i know) and don't give up hope.
Looking at how many of us are awaiting donors at Ceram Ruth is going to be a busy girl this year hope she has got loads of lovely (reliable ) ladies lined up to give eggs.
Love and fairydust    to all
Katherine


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Just a really quick thank you for your support.

Chrissie - thanks hun.  I know my DH wishes we had gne down the adoption route first, as he now feels we are too old for this!  I think you made a great decision to adopt, after all the pain of your previous treatments (after 2 AID i know this is just as difficult as IVF, so please dont feel it isnt). But I am so pleased for you that you are now pregnantxxxxx

Plurps - I cant help on the sample issue as although I went to IM we had donor sperm as well as eggs.  In regards to other information I went armed with a huge folder full of previous treatments and also all our blood test results. I paid an extra 50 euros (I think) to have a scan there and a mock transfer.

Bluebell - what you said earlier about treatment being so hard, as hard in some ways as serious illnesses - is so true.  It is so amazing that people have no idea of this, and little tact too!

Thanks again to everyone who has tried to make me feel better - I really do appreciate it.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Janny hope those signs of yours are positive ones hun,this wait is soo bl**dy hard,harder every time & "friends" & family tell you to relax & light a candle & all will be fine ggggrrrr!!!!!!I am sick of Mum etc asking how i am feeling as i am feeling crap,i know they mean well.On previous goes i have remained pos if i haven't bled but i presume the progynova would stop it comingso thats another sign out of the window-still zero symptoms...ho hum...i eed tranquilising till Friday or i may do someone/something serious damage!

Tina-i totally sympathise with your feelings-we invest so much in all of this both emotionally & financially that it is totally gutting if it doesn't work out.Take care,you are among friends who understand 

Aj,Safarigirl,Guadalope,Badger hope you are all bearing up ok 

Hi to everyone else,lets have some good luck spread to this board & pronto please,baby dust to all by the shedload,

TTFN

Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi Plurps

I had my inital appointment with IM on Friday.  Like you I had/am having all the tests they ask for.  I had got very hung up on the test results needing to be recent (ie within the last 6 months) when most of mine were 12 months or more old but the doctor didn't make any reference to the dates at all and just ticked that we had had them and that they were negative.  

They didn't mention FSH/LH beforehand so I didn't have these results with me and was asked about them on the day.  All I could say was that they had been fairly normal and this was noted. If you are using your DH's sperm there's no need to get a sperm test beforehand as they will do one when you arrive at IM.  Apparently they do a basic check on it immediately and if there are any problems they let the doctor know during your consultation.

I hope everything goes well for you.  We saw Dr Redondo who was very nice and well informed.  

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.

Louise


----------



## Plurps

Louise,
Thank you for your info.  We are seeing Dr Victoria Walker.

Did you decide there and then to sign up and get on the donor waiting list?  Did they give you any ideas how long etc?  
Did you stay nearby, am just deciding where to stay at the mo.....should we find somewhere to try out for when we have to stay longer or just make the most of being in hectic Barcelona and stay somewhere groovy - its not the cheapest city!!!!  I kinda want to stay in somewhere like Hotel Omm - which looks fab.

Plurps


----------



## lili76

Hello everyone,

May I join you as well? I'm actually not so new to FF. I know almost all of your stories because I'm one of the FF fans although I don't post so often... 

I had tx at Ivi Val last year in December which unfortunately ended with a negative result . It was BFP at the beginning but 
unfortunately my Beta didn't double in two days . We found Ivi quite professional but due to long waiting times on Progynova (which was 56 days for me) we decided to change the clinic. Now we're also at CERAM!!!

We've sent our proforma to Ruth and now waiting for a donor. Hopefully it doesn't take so long, everything goes well and our dreams come true! 

It's really great to have you FFs!  

Good luck to all of you especially to 2WWers       

Lili


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Badger, just wanted to say how awful that your second donor backed out.  I think it must be very unusual.  But third time lucky     Hang in there.  Wishing you well.

Beth


----------



## guadalope

Badger, so sorry to hear about your donors bailing out. I will keep my fingers crossed that Ruth is finding you a new and reliable donor quickly. I now how long the wait feels.

Fun to be in the   crowd, makes the wait easier when you know you're not alone. I am trying not to think too much of it even if my bosom feels humongous  . What about you other  's, having any similar symptom?

Sending lots and lots of      to you all!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

first chance Ive had to catch up with the posts tonite..

For all the 2ww..am sending you tons and tons of      becca, AJ, janny, Tina, safari girl,  and guadaloupe..

Badger hope you get better news soon..its not fair..poor you..I always think though that maybe its for the best and when you get youre donor its meant to be and hopeflly will work..fingers crossed for you hun xx

Tina so sorry you are having a bad time, Ive not even had the ED yet or been matched and I know how you must be feeling....its so horrible thinking of the what if's.. dont be to despondant and hard on yourself yet as you never know   Youd dont have to apologise for posting a me post..thats what youre FF friends are here for..we all need shoulders to cry on and picking up..if you need a chat anytime Im here for you xxx

giggly girl - great news- good luck and hugs

We got our bloods back today and unfortunatley we are both cmv negative so that means may take longer to be matched...never mind wil have to be patient..

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## chrissier

Apparently most of the donors in Spain are cmv negative (unlike here), so it shouldn't make your wait any longer.  I am cmv neg and got sorted very quickly.

Chrissie


----------



## abbyw

Yay!!! AF arrived just 1 day late,Phew!  

Start stimming tomorrow,very excited although a bit nervous as DH was going to do my injections but he's had to go away to London on business - I'll have to do them myself. I think I can cope. Watched the instructional dvd and it seems dead easy!  

 to all those on the dreaded  .      to you all!

Abby


----------



## River

Good luck on your treatment Abby!
You must be relieved to be finally starting
Sending positive vibes your way!   
Best wishes
Angela
x


----------



## pinkpaula

Good luck Abby. You'll be in Spain before you know it now. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## guadalope

Just a question on CMV, I thought it was a good thing to be negative. Myself I am positive and my gynecologist was sort of trying to console me not to worry when he gave me the test results. 

One more day down on the  

Love to you all!


----------



## crusoe

Guadalope - I always thought that too.
Can't remember what I am - I've had that many flippin tests I can't keep track of them!!
Can anyone clarify the situation - Ruth are you out there??

Crusoe x


----------



## Janny

Hi girls - I was intrigued by your question about CMV so i looked it up on the internet. There is lots of info at this link http://www.nwcryobank.com/Cmv_info.asp . From what I have heard on FF being CMV-ve can limit the number of donors available to you - but I think Ruth has said that many in Spain are negative so its not an issue.

Pleased to hear you are on your way Abby! Good luck with the injection 

Still having period sort of pains but still no sign - please ! Hope all my fellow 2wwers are doing OK today?

Lots of love - Jan x


----------



## Eggsey

Hi girls, just wanted to send all of you on the dreaded 2WW lots and lots of   and reassure you that I felt exactly like my period was starting before I tested and for about 2 weeks after and had loads and loads of quite bad period pains and yet, here I am!  Please don't get too down, please hang in there.  I was convinced I was going to get yet another BFN, but didn't.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

I also want to wish everyone else my very best wishes as you start along your journey.  It's scary, exciting, nervewracking etc, but so worth it in the end.  Never give up your dreams girls!

Lots of love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Also wanted to send lots and lots of    out there to all those on 2ww.  We need to see lots of BFPs.  Come on - warm, fuzzy thoughts for all the embies out there. 

I'm hoping I'll be in your shoes this month.  

love and hugs,
Michelle xxx


----------



## abbyw

Whoooohhhooooo!!!!!!

I actually managed to do my first injection! I don't know what I was so scared of! It's really easy! Didn't hurt a bit!    

Just need to find suitable accommodation now.......

Guadalope -   . Not long to go now. Here's hoping AF stays away!


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Abby well done on getting your first jab out of the way-hope all goes well for you. 

I am still hanging in there,no exciting symptoms though,felt a bit of period type pain-or did i imagine it??Only 2 sleeps till all is revealed for definate,someone put the clock forward please 

Lots of love to all the 2ww'ers,hope you are all well & not completely insane(like me!) 

Good luck everyone whatever stage of tx you are at
Lots of love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## abbyw

Hi Becca,

Just wanted to wish you loads of  !!! I'll see what I can do about the clock for you!!!!!!!    

I really hope this is the one for you and you get a fantastically sticky BFP. 

   

Abby


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  Just wanted to pop in to let you know I'm still around although work is taking up nearly all my waking thoughts and time   I've had lots of lovely IMs so will reply to them tomorrow or tonight as I have a few days off.....booked them off just incase I get a BFN and can't cope!  Hopefully I might be celebrating instead but doubt it.

I test tomorrow so will have the result back about 1 or 2.  Dreading it.  Have had lots of bad period pains but, having read Eggsey's post, I know it means nowt!  However, couple of things - I haven't had nightmares this week, which I did last time and I think I knew it was a BFN unconsciously.  Also, on Monday night, I was very faint and nauseous which made DP go into loops of happiness and positivity as the last time I got faintness and sickness was, that's right girlies, besides the Champagne and Oyster bar in Selfridges and I was preggars but didn't know it (didn't last long though).  So, maybe all is not lost.  On the downside.....have had lots of nightsweats too, so that's not usually a good sign as I had them twice before with BFNs and have read it's not a good sign.

Janny, thinking of you.....when do you test?  

Becca, Guadaloupe - hang in there.   

Tina - so sorry to hear you've been really down.  It's not easy, I know.  Hang in there.  I know what you mean about the night sweats - I've had them too.  However, it often doesn't mean anything.  

I'll be back, as they say!  Love and lots of    AJ xx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Just a quickie - AJ hunny good luck with your test tomorrow - I hope its a marvelous BFP for you.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Louise999

Plurps

We had already decided before our visit that we would proceed with the treatment.  As for a waiting list, I really don't think they have one.  I will start the first part of the treatment (go on the pill) next week when AF arrives and because of a work commitment in March I agreed with IM that I would need to stay on the pill until 9th March at the earliest. The doctor gave me the impression that they would be more than ready for me to stop them on that date, in other word that a donor would have been found.  

We only stayed for 1 night & just went for a hotel on lastminute.com called H10 Montcada.  We knew it would not be suitable for ET as on trip advisor all the posts commented on the compactness of the rooms and they weren't wrong !  However, for this visit it was fine.  I met Dr Walker briefly on Friday - she seems really nice and others I know who've seen her have had nothing but praise for her.

Louise


----------



## bluebell

Hello .....just to jump in to remind Barcelona people that there is a thread about accommodation in Barcelona, as well as one about Ceram.   it's at the top of the "Going abroad for tx" page. There are loads of recommendations in there from some of us.
Love to everyone,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

AJ - I just wanted to pop in to say I hope you get your   tommorrow, I have everything crossed for you              
     
     

Also Guadalope, Janny, Tina, Safarigirl and Becca sending you all lots of       .  
      

Best Wishes to you all love twiggy XXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

.......and from me toooo.  I have also sent you an IM AJ.

              

Lots and lots of  from me,

Bluebellxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - all the very,very best for a massive big BFP tomorrow!!    

Will be thinking about you all day but may not be able to check the board until after 3 so just wanted to say I'm sending you the biggest, stickiest, most positive vibes I can..

good luck sweets.

Deb x


----------



## cesca

AJ  wishing you all the best for tommorow. Good luck.


----------



## Newday

Dear AJ

wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you       to you

Love Dawn


----------



## casey

AJ - sending you lots of    - will be keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX that you have to have your hat for dinner  

janny, Becca, safarigirl, guadelope, Tina      to you all 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

AJ, thinking of you and wishing you lots of     and     for the dreaded testing tomorrow.

Beth


----------



## badger b

AJ,

Good luck for tomorrow hon,im hoping for a huge bfp for you!


badger


----------



## chrissier

Good luck tomorrow AJ!

Love Chrissie xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hi AJ,

Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for a massive BFP for you tomorrow   

Lots of love BeccaXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh you guys are just the best!  I'm so touched by all the IMs as well as the postings and I've started to weep already!  Here is a low down of my possible activities post result tomorrow:

a)  BFN =   
b)  BFP  =   
c)  Read messages of support after BFN  =  
d)  Read messages of congrats after BFP =  

Either way, it's a weepy day for me!  What I really want is a BFP, lots of happy news sharing and darting down to the shops to buy my first pregnancy magazine, the kind I've avoided eye-contact with for years and years!  

Love to you all, AJ xxx


----------



## Sasha B

AJ, hoping that tomorrow you'll get the best news ever. Sending you a big   and plenty of    !

To all the other girls on the 2ww, hang in there. I know its hard to believe especially when you're you're in the depths and feel like 'it'll never happen to me' (I've been there so many times) but one day you will get your hearts desires. Don't give up hope.

Sending you all loads of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Best of luck tomorrow, AJ!! Will be thinking of you.
       

love 

roze xxx


----------



## nugs

Dear AJ

I'm hoping it's good news for you tomorrow and sending all my best wishes, love, luck and positive thoughts. Lots of love Nugs x


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - LOVE the way you put it -   Hope you get some sleep tonight chuck!


----------



## lili76

AJ- Just wanted to wish you so much luck for tomorrow. Everything crossed XXXX

Hope it's your turn now    

Lili


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - All the best luck in the world coming your way hun 

I soooooooooooooo hope you are able to go and buy your magazine tomorrow    

  

This board is gonna be busy tomorrow with all of us checking on you !  Hope the server can cope 

Lots of Luck hun    

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Clara Rose

AJ, best of luck for testing tomorrow!   

Love Clara x


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ - just wanted to send some more       your way.

Love and hugs,
Michelle


----------



## hola69

ahhhh AJ sweetheart I love your post re youre weepy day...bless you.  

I will save all my prayers for you tonite hun, please please god let it be youre time, will be thinking of you at work all tomorrow and will log on as soon as I can..

Hope you get a good nites sleep...tons and tons of      

We are all here for you whatever the outcome is,

Love and hugs,,think Ill be   whatever you're outcome is too, as youre such a lovely person and so positive for us all..

Best of luck to all other 2ww too...guadaloupe, Janny, Tina, Safarigirl and Becca 

Thanks for all youre help on the CMV, ruth has said its for health reasons you need to be matched, as we are both neg we therefore need a neg donor, am not worrying about it as am sure our time will come when its right for us...

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi AJ
haven't got long to post & promised myself wouldn't touch pc as had acupuncture tonight & want to hold on to relaxation a bit longer (!!) but couldn't resist a peek and then HAD to wish you all the best for tomorrow.

Got everything crossed for you (except my fingers as they hurt tonight!!!) and will be thinking of you.   

Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## kone

AJ            
GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW  got everything crossed for you.
To everyone else on the 2ww stay positive and here's hoping lots of BFP's are coming along
Katherine


----------



## Nubly

Dear AJ

Just popped in to wish you all the very best for tomorrow. 

Praying my hardest for you.

Lots of love
Kate
xxxx


----------



## guadalope

Good luck AJ!   
We have all been there and know what it is like. So we all hope it will be a   for you.

Thanks all for your wonderful support. I really enjoy all the babydust, took me a while to figure it out  . 

The 2wws are hard but you make it easier. I am writting this 3 o'clock in the morning 'cause I can't sleep.


----------



## RozLu

Dear AJ

Thinking of you today, and wishing you much fairy dust         
Hope today is your hat eating, happy-weeping day with an big BFP.

lots of love 
R
xxx


----------



## Janny

Just did a PS test and it is negative.... First Response so probably true (blood test due Saturday but having it a day early...) Can't believe it yet so can't cry. Everything seemed to be going so much better this time, and still no sign of AF....

AJ - really really hoping you get a positive today.  

Jan x


----------



## RozLu

Oh Jan - sweetheart, sending you at big cyber hug  
I'll be thinking about you today and tomorrow
R
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jan - how many days post ET are you? Am really hoping that it's a false negative. Thinking of you and sending you massive hugs  Will you ring the clinic and see what they say? let us know..


Deb x


----------



## Janny

ET was on Monday last week. Not sure if the day of ET counts as day 0 or 1. So either 10 or 11...? I thought you counted from EC because that is ovulation date? Thanks for caring  

Jan x


----------



## casey

Janny - please don't give up yet - lots of girls have tested -ve early then tested +ve on their test day - me included !! - try to stay calm ( I no its hard) keep telling yourself that pee sticks are EVIL!! - hang in there till T-day
I really hope this turns into a +ve for you - thibking of you 
xaseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Janny-i think your et was the day after mine so you would be 10dpt-VERY early to test,i now how tempting it is,but please try not to worry & i will pray that the result will change for you xx

As for me feeling exactly the same,not holding out much hope,i hope to god i am wrong -i feel it s not worth me going near a pee stick as i know what it will say so will go for my blood test tomorrow & wait for the phone call.We are going away for 2 nights from tomorrow (a prize i won at work)-to a hotel near Leeds.

Hope the other 2ww'ers are keeping positive & well.

AJ-can't wait for your news!!

Love to everyone else

Lots of love Becca XXXxxx


----------



## kone

Janny i just wanted to echo what the other girls have said.Don't give up hope yet they are not called evil pee sticks for nothing they call you from the drawer ''use me' 'use me' .Please hang on and wait for the results of the blood test there is still hope.
Sending you a big cyber hug 
Katherine


----------



## crusoe

Janny - thinking of you but it's not over yet. I tested on day 10 and 11 and got negatives. It wasn't until day 12 I got a positive with first response and even then it was very faint. 

Becca and AJ wishing you both lots of luck and love too.

  

crusoe xx


----------



## MichelleM72

Janny - I haven't been there yet, but just wanted to say don't give up hope.  From what the other girls have said, it could still be a positive on test day.

Becca and AJ - thinking about you both, too!

Hugs to you all 

Michelle xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Janny
just wanted to give you the biggest   ever and send you lots of positive


----------



## abbyw

Janny - it's not over yet!!! Try not to lose hope. It's probably just too early to test yet. Sending you loads of      I so hope you get your BFP!  

 also to AJ and Guadalope,hope you get your BFP's too!!!!! 

Becca - enjoy your weekend away and sending you bucketfuls of .

Abby


----------



## radnorgirl

Janny,

We are all with you honey !!! You have to remain positive - its still possible that your dreams will come true. I too cannot resist the evil pee sticks even though we all know how bad they are.

Lots of love
and big fat hugs of hope

Helen
X


----------



## shazzer

Just a very quick post from me as I can't beleive I have actually logged on at work. Usually have block on so making the most of it while I can.


Casey what is the weather like hope to be there end of next week

Janny Please do not be to sad just yet. I echo the same as everyone else. I know a friend of mine on another thread did pee stick day 12 negative and then had bloods and was pg with twins. If you were naturally pg you would do a test about day 15/16 so they are not really good for this purpose. Do not give up hope

I am still waiting to hear from Ruth about donor. Do not bite my nails but might have to start. Getting nervous now that donor has changed her mind as I was expecting her to start her meds today and no news so far. Just hope that Ruth is so busy she cant get to her pc. My stomach is in knots and fearing the worst. How much notice did you get ?

sharon


----------



## Janny

Thank you for being so positive girls! I haven't given up hope - I know this because I still haven't cried even though I feel flattened... Can anyone clarify which day you start counting from? I have no idea what day I am on because don't know whether to count from EC or ET - or whether the day of EC /ET is day 0 or day 1? Obviously I'd like to come up with as low a number as possible to leave so hope to cling to....  

Sharon - hope you get good news about your donor. Try not to worry about not hearing from Ruth. She is often rushed off her feet while the clinic is open (10 - 2 an hour ahead of UK time) - most of my emails from her are from before or after these hours  

AJ I am beaming positive thoughts your way       - so much hoping for some happy weeping from you!

Jan xxx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Janny - my old clinc tested (blood test) exactly 2 weeks after EC (or 11 days post day 3 transfer).

For this DE treatment I have to test 13 days post transfer (day 3 transfer) - so 16 days post EC.

Hope this helps a bit!

AJ - keep logging on to see your news - so hoping its tears of happiness for you.

As for me, totally know this is not the one for us.  Tested day 6 and 8 post transfer and negative (this is with a 10miu test which I have tested positive with before at day 7 post 3 day tansfer). I knew anyway really from the night sweats - I really think this was an immune reaction and if we do try again it will be with full immune back-up.  Not sure we will try again though as we are skint and totally emotionally screwed!

Becca - good luck for testing tomorrow.

Love Tinaxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Aj - been thinking of you all day - just got back to work and my computer has seized!!!!  Hoping that those tears of happines flow like a river today for you....

please please please let it be your turn ..... thinking of you all of last night and today


----------



## MichelleM72

Me too.  Lots of love, AJ 

Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

Janny, those evil, evil pee-sticks should be outlawed.  No, no, no is what I say to them.  I once tested with a pee-stick and won't ever be doing it again as it was torture.  Please, please stay non-commital at the moment as it could turn out to be a late implantation.  I know it's not easy.  Stay in the moment.  When do you test?  Thinking of you with love, AJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

My stomach just did a double somersault AJ! When will your result be through? I have to go out now - will be logging on the instant I get in     . I haven't given up yet - still no sign of AF and I feel a bit sick (did yesterday afternoon too). Won't be hanging around in the clinic tomorrow with all those optimistic and pregnat people though! 

Jan xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ladies and Iain, I can't believe the amount of good wishes I've had from you all.  You never cease to amaze me with your affection and concern.  Iain, Bluebell and anyone else I haven't IM'd back to yet, sorry but it will come.  Your IMs were so touching.  Glad you all believe in me! 

Well, I'm sitting here looking at that damned hat.  Do I eat it?  Do I not?  Um.  Well, I won't know now until Saturday.......perhaps.  I got my test back at it's (quote) "neither a positive nor a negative" (never knew such a state could exist and, let's face it, it could only happen to me...)  The reading is 11.  Dr Walker at the IM has been so good and said it was a positive result in that it's not negative and to test again in 48 hours.  Last time this happened it must have been a higher "level" as the clinic said it was a "weak positive" but I went on to lose it (own eggs at the time) although I didn't ask the level at the time.  So, I suppose it won't continue but Dr Walker said to double up on the patches and pessaries, although she doesn't hold any store in bedrest.  She said the most important thing was to remain positive.  So, I've got my fertility CD playing in the background and after this I'm going to lay down and do some self-hypnosis to talk to my babe, my embie and encourage him/her to grow and embed fully.  Mum is already busy talking to him/her via pray, bless her.  

So, it's Groundhog Day literally for the USA and metaphorically for me......perhaps!  

Only differences I noticed with the 2 IVF attempts which were a "weak positive" and this one and the other negative results, is that I got faint and nauseous with these two and also the bad dreams were far, far less (I always think my unconscious mind knows when it hasn't worked and has nightmares).  I have felt exceedingly calm the last few days although not terribly optimistic.  Even waiting for the call was easier than before.  Just as well seeing I now have to do it again..... 

Janny - hold in there, see there is HOPE.

All you 2wwers, good luck to you all.

Please say a prayer for my embie (or embies!)  Love and thanks again for your support and love, AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

ps, I had the wine glass and a nice chilled bottle of expensive wine ready, waiting by the phone so I could drown my sorrows!  I've now put them away!  Hopefully I won't be able to drink for a long, long time to come....   Self-hypnosis, here I come. xx


----------



## Womb with a View

p.p.s.  Dr Walker said that most of these results do go on to be negative results with the odd positive here and there, so I'm not too hopeful but need a good chat with my embie to make sure we're batting on the same side! x


----------



## Tina K

Hi Aj hunny

Just to let you now I will have everything crossed that the blood test on Saturday shows the best news.

Lots of love

Tinaxx


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - only you!  Does this mean that you dont cry though!!!!  
I am going to do some serious "talking" to your embie(s) - and praying to all my gods and angels and guides to let them know how much that little embie is wanted.
Pack away the wine for now!

I am feeling neither here nor there - a thumping headache for the past 24 hours which is probably from the cyclogest, but is making working at my computer rather difficult.  I am hoping this headache will go ..... Other than that no real symptoms, other than constipation (but once again thats the cyclogest) So not knowing what to think - guess its still early days ....

Big hello to everyone, wanted to write a long letter, but this headache is seriously making staring at the computer difficult ... and have been coming on to see AJ's news ....

Hope everyone well


----------



## Bel

AJ,

Oh my god...thinking of you and embie loads and praying hard that it/they snuggle up. Feet up!!

Bel,x


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ - lots of positive, warm, fuzzy thoughts for the little one(s) to make your belly a home for the next nine months.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## crusoe

AJ 

I'm praying really hard for you.      

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Eggsey

Oh   AJ!!!!!!!!!  I will be praying hard for you over the next 48 hours, whilst you do some stern talking to that little slowcoach!  C'mon AJ's embie, we want to see you in 9 months time!!!!!!!!!!!
Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Oh AJ - I truly truly know how it feels to be in limbo like this - you are not neither a positive nor a negative - remember anything above 5 on a beta is a +ve - you are pregnant and there is a chance this could be it for you - I do hope so   
stay calm - read your outbox for all the wonderful advice you gave me before xmas  
thinking of you caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue

AJ, just had to pop in and say how much I hope this works out for you.
May I suggest imagining your embie as a little miner, digging away at your lining, embedding itself firmly in there!
(that's what I did with mine, anyway!)

Good luck hun, my thoughts are with you.          

love,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## RSMUM

Ah AJ - I can't believe this has happened to you - on Groundhog day of all days! You kind of knew this was not going to be straight-forward eh?  Sending all my positive, sticky thoughts your way!

Deb xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazzer

A j Thinking of you and fingers crossed for a positive on Saturday. It must be a boy just taking its time as they usually do. You are in my thoughts

Sharon


----------



## kone

AJ i am getting uncomfortable now everything is still crossed but i will stay this way until saturday.    really hoping for good news for you you soooooo deserve it
Katherine


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - Your embie must be feeling the effects of so many people willing it on !!    Keep focused and positive hun !  Sending even more positive vibes your way !

Janny - Sending loads of    your way too !  Its a bit early to test so hold out for a few more days   

Phwoarrrrrrr all this leg and finger crossing is making my eyes go crooked 

Love to everyone else - especially those waiting for donors, waiting to start, having tx now and those thinking about what move next !  Basically, everyone 

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Janny

Oh AJ, what can I say... this is torture! I so hope your little one is digging in and growing  . If willpower and prayers have anything to do with it he / she will be superbaby by Saturday.  Good idea about the wine... think we'll buy a bottle while we wait for the results tomorrow. 

Becca lots of luck tomorrow - any idea when you'll know the result?



Jan x


----------



## Newday

AJ and Janny

wishing you loads of      thinking

Keep being positive and visualising them snuggling in       to you both

Love Dawn


----------



## hola69

Hi Aj and all the 2ww,

gosh I cant believe it AJ poor you , Id be going crazy with the waiting, but you must try to keep calm (easy for me to say I know), I will keep all my prayers for you and everything crossed. The best of luck for Saturday..I really hope its youre time and will be checking in regularly to see your news..wishing you tons of sticky vibes and lorry loads of   

Janny, guadaloupe, becca, Tina, safari girl..thinking of you all and dying to know your results too   going a lickle stir crazy as am so excited for everyone and getting all excited for myself too..havent even got my donor yet so need to chill man  

love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
AJ- thinking of you big time, sorry you haven't had a positive yet but it sounds pretty positive to me!! Take it as easy as possible and keep thinking positive. I hope the 2 dw won't be too bad for you... Reckon it's definitely a little boy, they're so darned lazy!!! OK, am totally generalising, but hey.

Good luck & fingers, toes, eyes & everything else crossed for all those testing tomorrow or in the next few days. I sincerely hope you all get what you're hoping for.    

Oh, and I finally got my bleed !!! Woohoo! So I can start on the oestrogen tomorrow & the donors will start stimming tomorrow too. Hallelujah!! Can't believe we're finally starting this.

(Boy, is it a bleed! Sorry, TMI but tampons fell out of my bag in my lesson this afternoon and I was more worried about losing it and not having one for the next loo stop than I was about all the 15 yrs olds seeing it and knowing I had my period!!! Doh!!     )

I had acupuncture last night & felt a bit weird afterwards, reckon there must be something in it as certain areas were really throbbing and she said those were the gynae & stress points. So hopefully she's managed to release them a bit for me!! Gave me some chinese herbal liquids too, inc. echinacea and it said 'contra-indicated during pregnancy' so going to check with her I'm allowed to have that. She knows why I was going there so it seemed a funny thing to do. Mind you, not pg so maybe not!!

Better go,   to all and bundles of hugs
Lisa
xx


----------



## Sasha B

AJ, love sending you and your embie huge massive   . Go in little one get in there and snuggle in!!!!! I know of a few women who have had very low positives and have gone on to have happy healthy babies, so as hard as it must be for you at the moment, please don't give up hope. We're all behind you & all want this to be the one. 

lots and lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Becca, all the best for testing tomorrow!   

Janny, so sorry to hear you are having such a rough time of it. Those pee sticks are    ! I know some women get postives at day 10, but not everyone does who goes on to have apositive later. Please hang in there. When is you test day?

 and   to all those on their !

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Becca! Are you testing tomorrow? I'm really getting lost now - there's so many people on this board..sending you sooo many        

take care,

Deb x


----------



## badger b

jany,

remeber it aint ove till the fat lady sings,and she hasnt shown her ugly face yet,so positve thoughts hon.got my fingers crossed for you!

AJ

hope the next 2 days pass quick and you get the bfp you deserve!

safarigirl,

sorry to hear youve been feeling unwell,hope you feel better soon


becca,guadalope and all the 2 week waiters good luck!!!!


badger


----------



## Clara Rose

AJ and Janny, I'm wishing you both the very best of luck.  

Clara x


----------



## Kasia

I just wanted to say  to AJ and Janny!!!

Fingers crossed!!!

Hi to everyone else too! 

Kasia

badger
[/quote]


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quick line to Becca for        tomorrow!

Hang in there Janny. x   

Safarigirl, hope you are feeling ok.    

Tina, Guadlope and anyone else I've forgotten now my brain cells have diminished cos of the 2 pessaries and 2 patches I'm now on instead of one!

Thank you all for your good wishes, bless you.  I am remaining positive, happy and laughing a lot.  Self-hypnosis was good, chat with embie was happy, DP is going around saying "implant, implant, implant" in his head, and shall look after myself.  Couldn't eat though and DP made me.  

Has anyone heard from Jo?  (EartheKit)?  Hope Sam is ok, it's been a week now. 

Love to all, xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

No. I've been thinking about her and little Sam a lot - hope it's all ok.

Tinak - how are you doing?What is the test youv'e been using? I know your official test date isn't for a few days yet so I'm just sending you loads of     and hoping that those negatives turn around and all the nightsweats etc.. turn out to be good symptoms..take care.

Becca-   

AJ - you'll have to teach me some of this self-hypnosis stuff - sounds good..will try to keep everything crossed while hill-stomping. 

Safarigirl - how you doing? all this excitment helping you to stay calm?     

X


----------



## Jennifer

*Good Luck for testing Becca  *


----------



## casey

becca - good luck for testing today   

AJ - good to hear you are staying positive - you are avery strong lady 

I was also thinking of Jo and Sam but i thought they might still ne hospital on the ward and it difficult to get to a PC

Janny, Tina and Safarugirl sending you lots of lots of   and   on your    

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plurps

HELP PLEASE
As you are all so knowledgeable about this ED stuff - could you please explain at what point in your cycle do you start to take what ever drugs you need to - and what are they- Oestrogen patches?  I am off to have first visit at IM on Tuesday and am still awaiting my AF - just wondered, if they had a donor how soon one can start?

Sorry if this seems such a naive question - but I am soooo new to this side of things. 

Good luck to everyone

Plurps


----------



## Plurps

PS  or do you say DE rather than ED?

Plurps


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

I've just been to IM - and I'm going again today to hand in my consent form. They told me that I could start the pill (Yasmin) on the first day of my next period. You take that for about 3 weeks - to synchronise your cycle with the donor's (well the two donors, I suppose, because they always have 2, one being a back up). Then you begin to use the Estraderm patches (oestrogen). I think you put one on every 4 days. At some point you have to have a scan to make sure your lining is the right thickness - not sure of the details of this at the moment, but I am sure the others (who are far more experienced than me) will be able to tell you. Then, when they know more or less the day of EC, you are given about 48 hours notice to get to Barcelona for the EC. You have to start the progesterone pessaries around this time too.

If all goes well, I am looking at having an ET at the end of March. I hope so!!

They will explain it all to you, so don't worry! The doctor I saw - Mónica Redondo - was lovely, the nicest doctor I've ever seen in all my life, to be honest! And as for IM's centre, it's beautiful. I was very impressed.

If you have any other questions you think I can answer, please send me an IM.

Good luck and have a great time in Barcelona!

Kasia



Plurps said:


> HELP PLEASE
> As you are all so knowledgeable about this ED stuff - could you please explain at what point in your cycle do you start to take what ever drugs you need to - and what are they- Oestrogen patches? I am off to have first visit at IM on Tuesday and am still awaiting my AF - just wondered, if they had a donor how soon one can start?
> 
> Sorry if this seems such a naive question - but I am soooo new to this side of things.
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> 
> Plurps


----------



## Janny

You won't believe this!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ruth just called - my level is 64, which she says is fine because the test is one day early. And it means I'm not having triplets  .

Did a PS this morning and it came out positive but hardly dared to believe it. Especially as DH had bought Clearblue instead of First Response...! We are still stunned  

Everything crossed for you Becca   - and hoping for some good news from you tomorrow AJ  

Lots of love 

Jan


----------



## Tina K

Hey Janny = BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Absolutely fantastic news - well done hun.

Becca - hope your news is just as good!

AJ - still have everything crossed for you.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## valie

JAN;          well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon. Delighted to 
                hear the news. Take good care of yourself from now on! 

BECCA;      Hope you get great news soon too. Good luck, thinking of you for tomorrow.

Love Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

*Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!*   Wonderful, wonderful news Jan!!!!!! 

Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## valie

AJ;    Good luck for tomorrow! Will log in again early tomorrow to see if you have any 
          news. This must be such an anxious time, really hope you get a BFP!

Love Valiexxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Janny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!
I was so happy when I saw you post. You have just had me in tears !  That is FANTASTIC news and just goes to show how evil the pee sticks are.  Oh Janny, make the most of evey minute, wallow in it as you really deserve it.  Wish I could geto n that helicopter I talked about the other day and come out to celebrate with you !!!
Wey heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy !!!!  I am so happy for you.
            
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Janny - fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a roller coaster      you must feel completely shell shocked   but in wonderful way      i am delighted for you both   

becca - where are you - the suspense is killing me ( and the rest of your FF's)  

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

AJ ........ yesterday was a nightmare as Groundhog day also bug*ered up our internet connection so I couldn't log on.  Just seen your news now.  You and your little one will be in my thoughts constantly now until tomorrow.  I am so sorry that you have this limbo.  Thank you for your lovely IM too.  You are such a special person, able to think of others at such a tough time for you.  Loads and loads of love and extra large, fluffy stickyinnyembryoeygrowybabyHCGy hugs from me.  Wish I could give you a real big bear hug.
Loads of love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

       

Congrats Jan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have a pineapple juice to celebrate with you


----------



## bluebell

Becca ........................wishing you all the best for today.
                
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrissier

Dear Janny

That's fantastic news.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Best of luck to you Becky for today too!!

Love Chrissie xxxxx


----------



## Kendra

Hello - desperately trying to catch up with all the news - I've only been away a few days but gosh! so much happening on these pages!

Thanks for all your good wishes -  sad news is that only 1 embie survived for transfer  

I've also come back from IM with a really really sore throat and that's worrying - does anyone get a BFP even after having a bad cold on the 2WW?

I'm trying so hard to keep positive for the sake of the embie

love Kendra


----------



## twiggy2

JANNY -  Thats fantastic news, well done!    . You must be so thrilled! 

Best Wishes Twiggy


----------



## twiggy2

Becca -   for testing today     .

AJ - Thinking of you lots     .

Tina - Hope you are ok, not long now until your official test date    .

Sending you all lots of  . Love Twiggy X


----------



## MichelleM72

Janny, that is such brilliant news!  I am over the moon thrilled for you, sweetie.  Actually started to .

Please take care of yourself and enjoy.

Lots of love,
Michelle xx


----------



## nats210

Janny fantastic news congratulations here's to a happy & healthy 9 months

Becky Wishing you the same result.

AJ keep up with positive thoughts I pray you get a good result tomorrow.
Nats
x


----------



## crusoe

Janny

Congratulations on your   what wonderful news!!
I had a feeling you had tested too early !!!

Lots of love
crusoe
x


----------



## kone

Janny                     
CONGRATULATIONS
I am so pleased for you well done
Katherine


----------



## safarigirl

janny - wonderful wonderful news ..... so very happy for you .....
have a wonderful weekend, resting and  relaxing


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Janny, that is bloomin' marvellous news!  I had a feeling.......those evil, evil pee sticks!  I am delighted for you and your DH! Enjoy, revel, delight, wallow in it!  Dreams DO come true.  It is your turn and here it is!      

Becca - wishing you all the very best of luck today.    

Tina - not long until your official test.  Hang in there sweetie. xxx

Kendra - so sorry to hear you've been unwell and I'm sure it won't affect your embie's chances.  Remember, it only takes one!  My doc said the most important thing is to stay positive.  

Me?  I've had a lovely day, lots of laughs last night and happiness as I know I'm in with a shout.  Staying positive and calm.  Keep talking to my babe.  Slept really well.

Love to you all and Janny, I am sooooo happy for you. AJ xx  

Bluebell - I missed you yesterday!  xx


----------



## abbyw

JANNY -   on your         

Thats' FANTASTIC news! So pleased for you and DH. Hope you have a wonderful 9 months! I hope I'm just as lucky.  

Abby.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Janny- BIG FAT MEGA CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## cesca

Janny..thats fantastic news. tuck yourself up and keep warm and snuggly!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

That post was meant to be longer, don't know what I did!!!

So, anyway, Janny- totally fab news, you must be stunned but over the moon. Well done, you gave us all hope!!
I hope you have the best 9 months ever and enjoy those baby mags... 

Becca- best of luck, we're all thinking of you   
Anyone else testing now, good luck to you all too. There's lots going on at the moment, isn't there?


Better go,
Lots of love and  
Lisa
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Enjoy your new home 

The List is Growing !!!

Abroadies in waiting 

Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF Testing 15 Feb  

 GOOD LUCK LADIES ​
* Abroadie crew  *

inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
AJ London IM Barcelona Dummy cycle then FET  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 16 Feb 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update  
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March  
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Initial Appt 22 February 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram FET 28th Febuary 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
RSMUM Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor 
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Janurary 9th 
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
abbyw Ceram IVF 31 January 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March  
Jassie Ceram IVF Initial Appt 15 Jan 
Plurps IM Barcelona Awaiting Donor 
River Ceram Initial Appt 24 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF Test Day 3 Feb 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF 25 Jan 2006  
TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 

*AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 

Goodbye AngeK   Goodluck with adoption 
Goodbye Guadalope -   Goodluck with adoption 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47653.new.html#new

Please let me know by IM if there are any updates to the list


----------



## Newday

Hi Janny

Congratulations      

Look after yourself

Love Dawn


----------



## casey

Kendra - just wanted to echo what AJ said - it only takes one embie to get a BFP - - stay positive and we will all send your little one lots & lots of stickylove vibes
  
caseyxx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Kendra - it really does only take one - keep positive, and good luck.

AJ - a bit of positive news for you.  A lady at ARGC got a BFP of only 2 and now has a baby.  So hope your levels are good tomorrow hun.

Becca - good luck for testing, so hoping for a BFP!

Love Tinaxx


----------



## becca1969

hello all,

Sorry to say its    for me.We are gutted & now having a stiff drink-blood tests didn't come back till 1pm,its been awful  

AJ-so hope everything is ok tomorrow,sending lots of ++++vibes.

Janny-well done hun,i am so pleased for you,enjoy-you give me some faith back that it can work xxx

Don't know where to take it from here-skint & exhausted need to think it through & decide where to go from here,i really thought it would work when i started d/e,at least my crap eggs got me 3 bfps(although shortlived)& gave me hope.So many people seem to have the d/e work 1st go i feel i am such a failure.The embryos were grade 1's too-any suggestions anyone?Well must go,we are so sad but have to be strong & get through it.

Lots of luck to the other 2ww'ers xxx

Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Becca - I am so sorry that you got a BFN   Sending big hugs hun.  You enjoy that stiff drink (or two) and remember we are here for you   

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jassie

Hi Becca - just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news. 
Thinking of you


----------



## crusoe

Becca

I'm so sorry to hear your result - sending you a big hug.  

I know how you feel about donor eggs. I have never had a chance of IVF with my own eggs - they ran out years ago. You hear such wonderful success stories with DE and when it doesn't work for you it is easy to feel like a failure. I have felt like that on both my cycles. My own eggs are knackered and I can't even manage to have a baby with donated ones. Other people may seem to have had it easy but I am sure it only looks that way from the outside - nothing about IVF is easy!
Please remember you are not a failure in any way. Unfortunately there are no guarantees with this treatment and most of the time there seems to be a lot of luck involved. Your lucky time will come - please believe that. I hope you find the strength (and the cash) to move forwards.

Thinking of you
lots of love Crusoe
xx


----------



## abbyw

Hi Becca, 

Sorry your news wasn't good.   


Sending you loads of    .

Enjoy your drink and we are all here for you!   

Take care

Abby


----------



## Jassie

Wahay Jannie!!!!!


----------



## Newday

Oh Becca

I am so sorry There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better sending you   

I too had a BFP with my own eggs and was very optimistic of it working and got a BFN in Sept.

WE have to accept sometimes its not meant to be however, hard that is to take.

You take time and get your heads together and work out what you will/can do next.

Take care

Love

Dawn


----------



## casey

Becca - so so sorry to hear you got a BFN - it is devastating especially with DE as our hopes are raised so high with all the talk of statistics etc but you are not a failure and i try to believe that our heartache makes us stronger but at times like everyone i want to shout WHY WHY WHY ?   the only way is to tell yourself you have come so far thru such difficult times that one day your dream WILL come true!!  
maybe it is too early to know what to do - maybe you need some time off before you start looking at the future. i decided to give myself a couple of months off but everyone is different and i hope you find a way forward for you and dh.    to you both
thinking of you
caseyxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Becca,

I'm so sorry about the BFN. No matter how much you try an prepare it always hits you just as hard. Wish there was more that I can do then sending you cyber hugs. Plenty of those coming your way    .

You and dh take spcial care of yourselves.

love and hugs,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Becca - so sorry to read your post....it really is the pits..everyone else has said it soo much better than I ever could...take care sweetheart.... 

AJ - thinking of you tomorrow and sending you tons of postive vibes

Janny -  told you so!!!      Just bloody brilliant!Fab!  

Deb x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Becca, so upset for you, you must feel awful and I've been there so I know what you're going through.  It's pure trauma.  I echo what Crusoe said, and she's said it so well.  My hopes for my first DE cycle were so high after my own eggs were pretty much too old (46).  DE IVF has given me so much hope and I wasn't really prepared for a neg cycle.  It was harder for me than the 2 IVFs I did with my own eggs.  Much harder.  I felt as if I was the only person in the world who wasn't going to get pregnant, I felt the "odd one out" on the abroadies thread and my cycle buddie got pregnant that day too making me very happy for her but leaving me feeling very alone, so I know what you're going through.  It's awful to see BFPs when you're not in that club.  I hope you find the courage and the spondoolas to carry on if you wish.  Give yourself some time.  I gave myself a 2 month break before going back for some of my frosties.  I'd never been so low or so worried about my state of mind or my future but I felt so much better within 7 days, but everyone is different.  You and your DH have a drink or two and just be there for each other this evening.      Love and a hug, AJ xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Tina - thanks for your note re the ARGC lady!  Brought a smile to my face.  Thanks for the encouragement.  When do you test?  Is it Monday, if my calculation is right?  Wishing you all the very, very best sweets.  Hang in there. 

Crusoe, I read your posting for Becca, and I felt sad again for you.  I remember your pain.  So sorry and so glad you're moving on.  Btw I just love Bertie!  He's a darling.  Is he a great stress reducer?!  Bet so.

Love, AJ xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

AJ

You are truly amazing ... all your posts are so thoughtful and generous.
I'm still praying for you -very hard.  

Lots of love
crusoe
x

Ps yes Bertie is a wonderful stress reliever and hs really helped take our minds off IVF for while which can only be a good thing.


----------



## hola69

Hi Becca,

am so so sorry and dissapointed for you   ..can only imagine how devastated you must be. You are DEFINATLEY NOT a failure, its not your fault in any way shape or form..life is just cruel sometimes. I really wish I could say or do something to make you feel better, but I know you must be devastated. I send you lots and lots of hugs and love   . I too have been thinking along the same lines as Ive had a crap time with my eggs and been thinking 'oh its gonna work this time'... But I know I shouldnt as even though the stats can be higher it still might not work- so you musnt blame youself. I dont know if what Im saying is of any comfort or makes any sense as sometimes Im rubbish at saying the right thing..but we are all here for you anytime. Hope you find the strength to go on and hopefully the resources too..there is always hope 

Janny- that is so so fantastic..Im over the moon for you..WOW and you thought it hadn't worked too  ...just shows you doesnt it! Have a fantastic night and weekend celabrating  .. love and tons of hugs..xxxx

Lesley xx

good look to the other 2ww..am dying to hear how youre getting on..xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - Loads of Luck for tomorrow     Hope your levels are going up nicely


----------



## bluebell

Becca, I just wanted to echo what everyone else has said. You and Dp look after each other, take it easy, and as so many people have said, just take a bit of time to let yourselves grieve before you make any decisions. After all, what you have been through is a bereavement and has just the same impact, if not more. I'm so so sorry for you and wish there is more that I could do. There is one thing I am going to do .......I am going to *ban* the word failure from this site. Of course I know what you mean. I have (and still do) feel the same about my own fertility .. self images come up of 'dried out' , barren, shrivelled and scarred insides, past-it, rotten old eggs, over the hill, as opposed to fresh and fertile. It's how society makes us feel. But what has happened to you is purely biological. You are not in any way to blame and I'm sure your DP does not feel that way about you, or anyone else. Lots of big hugs from me, and take extra special care of yourself.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Becca,

So sorry to hear your news hon,as everybody has said we are here for you but you must never see yourself as a failure.We have all been dealt a cruel hand but somehow we will overcome it.Take time to consider your options and big hugs to you both.


AJ,

been thinking of you all day and wishing your embies are snuggling in for the long haul,good luck tomorrow.


Janny,

great news!so pleased for you hon!


badger


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in again to wish AJ good luck again for tomorrow.  Night night, sleep tight and hope the embies are burrowing away.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi guys!  Thanks for the good wishes!  Dreading the call but feeling strangely relaxed.  Sore (..)(..) so hope that's a sign!  No period pains, they stopped a few days ago.  Please God....

Thinking of Becca....xxxxxxx  sleep tight.

Night, night all! xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just realised my boobies above have two nipples each........I can never be just "normal" can I?!  Just to let you know.......I've only got one nipple on each, so this is NOT a self-portrait!


----------



## Jennifer

AJ !

Nite nite ladies


----------



## Grumpygirl

Becca- 
I just wanted to send you a cyber hug and hope you can take the time to snuggle up with your man and look after each other. I haven't been through an IVF cycle yet so can't say how I'd feel but do know how it is to feel like things are beyond your control and not going at all your way and I think that's the scariest thing of all. We just don't know why. But I think we all find a way to sort it all difficult things out in our heads in the long run and I'm sure you have lots of support, and not only from your FFs. I guess you have to think what is meant to be is meant to be and hope that next time it'll be different. On the topic of paying for it- have you got your Euro millions ticket Know what, you've got lots more chance of a BFP next time than winning on that!! Don't give up now, little donkey... (I'm not calling you a donkey really)I'm sure you did everything you could have done to get a BFP, it's not your fault.

Big hugs and tissues aplenty coming your way.  

Hope you've enjoyed your boozy evening but haven't had so much you get a nasty hangover .
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## dianne

AJ
Thinking of you today 
L Di x


----------



## Janny

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages! I truly can't believe they are for me - it feels completely unreal. I have absolutely no symptoms - but tomorrow I am going to do another PS to check its still happening and then I just might dare hop over and say hello to the buns ladies  

Becca I am so so sorry....  

AJ I am hoping so hard for you that it hurts      

Jan xxxxx


----------



## badger b

Good Luck AJ!!

thinking of you today


hugs


badger


----------



## Newday

AJ


just popped in to wish you luck

off to MIL today so won't be able to check in till much olater  

sending you loads of      

love Dawn


----------



## guadalope

Soooooo sorry for you Becca    I also just want to echo what others have written, all this is so very much out of our control and we are doing the very best we can. Try not to put the blame on yourself ..... and it is surely not a failure just a temporary set back    before you reach your big goal.

Have any of you felt like "I don't want to test so I can stay in this feeling of almost being pregnant". That's me right know with three more days to the official test day on Tuesday.

Love to you all!


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Becca - I am so so sorry its a horrible, horrible journey from hell.  Please take some time out and grieve.  This whole business is so cr*p and unfair, and after all you have been through you so deserved this to work for you.  I was also so positive this would work as I have also been pregnant with my own eggs.  I do totally understand the pain and feelings of grief and despair. I wish no-one on had to go through these feelings.

AJ - I have everything crossed for your little embie and will be logging on all day for your news - I am so hopeful for you.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Janny

Guadalope that is exactly how I felt on Thursday, but I felt I wanted to know a day early so that if it was a negative I had a day to get used to it. That was 11 days post ET and as you know it was a negative.... then on day 12 I got a positive  . With the benefit of hindsight I would hang on to that ''I could be pregnant'' feeling for as long as possible and not risk a false negative, but I do absolutely know how torn you must be feeling. Big   and lots of  

Lots of     to all the other 2wwers - when do you test?

Jan xxx


----------



## casey

AJ - good luck for today - hope you get good news - thinking of you

Becca -    - hope you're ok xxxxxxxxxxx

guadalope -     yes i no that feeling - hang on in there

tina & kendra -     hope your feeling ok too 

hi to everyone else - no more personals - iwent to leaving do last nite and as im not drinking after this weekend, i got slaughtered on vodka and cranberry so 've got a hangover from hell and the screen is making me feel sick - and ive got the 6 girls aged 6 from dd's class coming for a play day ( part of my anti-bullying campaign)   

bye
caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey

Becca   am so very sorry to hear your news.  Please don't give up your dream.  You are NOT a failure, no-one can predict which embies will work and which won't, sadly it's just one of those things that we can't control.  Why did one of mine take and one didn't - it's just a mystery.  And there is every reason to feel confident that it will work for you in the future.  Sending you masses of hugs and love, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kendra

Becca- just sent you an IM but I don't think it went - I'm so very very sorry. Sending you a big hug and love ...
AJ - thinking of you especially today  

Holly - thanks so much for the lovely messages - will send you an IM when I'm feeling a bit better (this wretched throat infection thing)

Janny - wonderful news!!!!!!!!

love and loads of luck to everyone 
Kendra
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Congratulations Janny!

AJ- keeping everything crossed for you today.

Becca, I am so sorry. It is so hard to have yet another BFN.  The only suggestion I have is that you look into potential male factor problems as we are doing now. I gather that increasingly this is a likely factor.  See what your clinic suggests, but as someone else has said, its best to take some time out to grieve, as if my own recent experience is anything to go by, grief is what we are dealing with.

I am personally still waivering on the whole thing, but we are being persuaded by IVIB to come back for the frosties if my partner's sperm is OK. They are also suggesting PGD on the 3 frosties, however, I can't see the point at this stage, if they are good to go I have decided I am having all three put back and time will tell whether they will work.

Under Spanish law however we have to use the frosties before moving on to a fresh cycle again anywhere in Spain.  I want to make sure I have tried everything so  I have therefore decided to give Chinese medicine a go - I  have had acupuncture last night and am now starting on a range of herbs in capsules. Apparently my Chinese dr is known for considerable success in this field.
As long as it doesn't do any harm or is too expensive, anything is worth a try, I think...


love to all,


roze xxxx


----------



## kone

Just wanted to say i am so sorry Becca   
Katherinex


----------



## abbyw

Guadalope - Keeping my fingers crossed for you!  .

Off to Ceram tomorrow for 10 days. Yippeeee!!!  

I'll try and find an Internet Cafe where I can keep you all updated! Any ideas where the nearest one is to the clinic? Staying at the Princesa Playa. (Hope it's ok??!!!  )

Just a few questions whilst I'm on;

1. I've been experiencing loads of EWCM today. Is that normal whilst stimming? I'm on Day 4 of stimming.  

2. Ruth has very kindly posted some Puregon out to me but as it won't have been refrigerated should I just store it at room temp The instructions do say that it has a shelf life of 6 months at room temp??  . I'm very confused.

Thanks!

 to everyone. Hope there are many  's when I get back!!

Abby


----------



## crusoe

Abby

Good luck with your trip to Spain. I can't help with your drug question but just to let you know Marbella is full of Internet places - they are virtually on every street - so you won't have trouble staying in touch!!

I hope all goes well ...

love crusoe
xxx


----------



## nugs

Dear Becca
I've just read your news and am absolutely gutted for you. I hope you can soon find the strength to continue your journey and remain strong.  Lots of love and hugs to you xxxxxxx

Aj, I'm hoping and praying for you here. Good luck xxxx

Good luck to everyone else too love Nugs x


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry ladies and Iain, my level is now at 4, so, as instructed by the IM yesterday, if it's under 5 I am to stop all meds.  I suppose the IM will want me to have a dopler scan done to check blood flow to the womb as I asked this question at the outset "can I have a dopler scan" and they said they didn't see why it would be warranted.  I asked again after my first bfn but the answer was that they didn't feel it was necessary and if I got a second neg then they would request that I have one.  Looks like I'll have one.  

Good old ARGC told me they'd call between 12 and 2 today and seeing that I have to be at work by 6 tonight, I was hoping I could have a good cry and then put on a brave AJ face and work.  As it was they called at nearly 4pm.  No time for tears as I wouldn't be able to pull myself together in time.  So, in order to get that blood flowing to the womb, we're going out now for a very fast walk to get me exercising again.  Hope to work off my upset.  

Thanks for all your wonderful messages.  You are always my first port of call for support, thanks so much.

Love to you all, AJ xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

AJ

I'm so very sorry. Sending you a huge hug   and lots of love.

crusoe
x


----------



## becca1969

Oh AJ,

I am so very very sorry-sending you a massive hug


Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Janny

AJ I am so very sorry - I have sent you an IM  

Jan x


----------



## chrissier

Dear AJ

So sorry to hear your news.  Really hoped it would be a positive for you this time.  

Love Chrissie


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

AJ - I'm so sorry. It's just not fair. I really hoped and prayed that this would be your turn. I know that there isn't anything I can say to make you feel better, but just wanted to know that we are all here for you and are ready to give you loads of support( as you always do for us). Thinking of you and DH loads and sending you a massive cyber hug. xx

Janny - Congratulations. So pleased for you. Enjoy!

Becca - So sorry to hear your news too. It's so hard when you get this result. As I said to AJ I know there isn't anything I can say to make you feel better, but we are all here for you and thinking of you loads. Sending you a Cyber hug too.xx

Well girls..I have had an eventful week. Ruth rang on Wednesday to say she had found us a donor and we were over the moon. I spoke to her yesterdayt about drugs, then less than an hour later I found myself in hospital with 'Bad' cramps. They did a scan and found that everything didn't come away naturally when I miscarried in December and that it had caused an infection. I was operated on yesterday and am now back home. Can't believe what has happened in the last 24hrs. I would just like one thing to go right for a change!!

Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## badger b

Dear AJ,

so sorry to hear your new today,was praying hard it was your turn.big hugs to you and dh.

bel,
glad to hear you are feeling better hon,what a scarey time for you

becca

hope your feeling a little better today,sending you a hug


badger


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry AJ, I wish the news could have been better   .

Bel, poor you having to go into hospital for another op. Glad that you have come through it well and that you are now recouperating at home. Take it easy! Great news about your donor. When do think ET might be roughly?

Abby, hoping you have a relaxing and fruitful time at Ceram. 

Hi to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## kone

A J i am so very sorry ,i so wanted it to be good news for you 
Katherine


----------



## hola69

Oh AJ,

am so sorry...dont know what to say..other than we are all here for you and send you tons of hugs sweetheart  Thinking of you and becca..xxx

Guadaloupe and Kendra wishing you loads of luck..fingers crossed..

Bel - poor you..gosh you sound like youve had a hectic time..hope youre feeling ok now? When do you start your cycle then?

Abby good luck in Marbella..everything crossed for you. There is an internet shop in the town , on the high street, but also most hotels have one too I think..anyway take it easy and let us know how you get on...with regards to the puregon, I picked mine up whilst there and Dr B said it was fine at room temp till we got home (as its cool this time of year). I did pop it into the fridge though when I got back..

Casey..good luck for your party..sounds like you will need it xxx  Hands full or what!

Ive felt a bit odd the past few days..dont know if its because Im back on the pill? Think the emotional roller coaster of all this is getting to me a bit..am excited but scared too...really dont want to make this a me post..but has anyone else felt like this? Im really trying to be healthier and calm..ordered myself a new book from amazon -The relaxation and stress reduction workout' - hope it works    I also did some exercises last night and my body has gone into shock , could hardly walk today!!

Have a nice weekend everyone, special thoughts to AJ and Becca  , 

Love Lesley xx


----------



## bluebell

AJ, I could hardly bear to look at the computer today.  I feel absolutely shellshocked.  I feel so angry and sad that it hasn't happened for you this time.  I am so very, very, very sorry.  I hate to think of you having to work tonight.  Please please have an easier day tomorrow and take yourselves somewhere wonderful.  Your DP sounds so supportive and in tune with you.  Look after and nurture each other.  You are such an amazing and lovely person and just don't deserve this.  Sending you all my love and I will be thinking of you.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - so so sorry sweetheart - will send you an IM..   
Becca - how are you doing? My heart goes out to you too. 
Bel - how awful for you - what a nightmare - thinking of you 

Deb x


----------



## Tina K

Oh AJ hunny, I am so so sorry for you both - to have hope like this then snatched away.  I hope you can get over this quickly and battle on.  My thoughts to you both at such a cr*p time. THis IF business is just so horribly unfair.

Bel - oh my goodness, what an awful thing to happen - the last thing you need after what you have been through - I hope everything is OK.  Its great news that you have a donor though. Take care

Becca - hope you are OK, thinking of you.

To everyone else, take care

Love Tinaxx


----------



## twiggy2

AJ - I am so sorry to hear your news and just wanted to send you a big  .

Take care of yourself. Twiggy X


----------



## bluebell

Becca, How are you feeling today ?  You and AJ have been in my thoughts all day.

Bel.... so sorry sweetie that you had to have that operation.  You must have been so scared and confused.  I'm pleased they've sorted things out for you now.  I hope you are feeling better and I'm really pleased you have another donor.  You are such a strong lady.  I'll be with you all the way !!

Lesley Jane ... of course you will be feeling wierd ...TX abroad is such a big thing and i think everyone on this thread is so strong, but it is bound to give us the jitters at times, especially with the drugs.  Good stuff with your CDs and exercises ....very impressive !  I bought a CD too the other day .. an aromatherapy related one.  It's lovely.  The woman in the shop and I sat and listened to it together and we wanted to lie down and have a nap on the shop floor !

Abby, good luck with your treatment, and I hope you get everything sorted re drugs / internet etc.  Hope you enjoy Marbella.

Love to everyone and extra special thoughts again to AJ and to Becca.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

AJ - so very sorry that things did not turn out well - its cruel to get so close and then be hit with heartbreak - i think you are very strong person and im amazed that you are going to work tonite - i hope, in fact i am sure that your dream will come true soon - thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Bel - hope you are fee;ing better soon and that things start to go your way - when will you start tx again ? i think everyone here will be praying so hard for you 

Les;ey jane - you don't expect to feel normal with everything thats going on do you ? twhat youre feeling is normal !!!!!!!!!!

Abby - good luck in marbella - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXXXXX for you 

anyway bye for now - i am going to sit down for a well-earned rest 
caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - Like Bluebell I was nervous to read your post today - I am just so very sorry - If there are suitable words at a time like this, I can't find them.  I am thinking of you and sending big hugs your way  


Bel - Sorry you had to go through an op hun - I hope you are feeling better and your tx will not be delayed.  Great that a donor has been found for you though 

Love to everyone else


----------



## bluebell

AJ, tried to send you an IM, but your inbox is full.  Lots of love again anyway, Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Thanks Girls, You are all soooo great. Ruth is going to speak to Dr B and come back to me tomorrow. I'll keep you all informed on next step!

Special thoughts tonight with Becca and AJxx

Come on Bluebelle we need Miss Lobby to be born!!! I'm sure this would make us all feel better!!!!xxxxxx

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Eggsey

AJ, am so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.  You were so close and you are such an inspiration and comfort to us all.  Sending you all my love and lots and lots of hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bel, sorry to hear you had to have an op, I pray everything heals up for you now and you can go ahead with treatment.  If it's any consolation, I had a bad womb infection (following mock catheterisation and endo swab at initial consultation) only about 6 weeks before my transfer, but IM said it was OK after my course of antibiotics.  Thinking of you with love and sending you a big hug, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi AJ

just got in from a long day at MIL been thinking about you on and off all day was hoping to see hap[[ier news.

I am so sorry sending you   

not a lot I can say really

Bel
hope you will soon be on the mend 

Love Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Ah, bless you all.  I've now emptied my inbox, sorry folks and thanks for trying to send IMs even if they didn't get through!

Went to work, don't know how I did it.  Haven't cried although nearly ran out of the studio screaming at one point when someone was moaning about something sooooooo trival.  I wanted to say" for *****'s sake, I've just lost the chance of being a Mummy again and I'm not interested in your c**p!" but, of course, smiled and nodded politely.  Went for a fast walk and baked a loaf of bread before I went into work, just to get rid of the energy and tap into my feminine side.  Now just about to drink a glass of wine or two, after a long time at work, and read up on my tomato seeds which I'm going to sow tomorrow before returning once more to work.  No tears.  Numb but determined to have another go and be a Mummy.  Stopped patches and pessaries so should start AF on Tuesday/Wed and I'll see whether the IM want to make that a dummy run with a doppler scan or what.  Hopefully the month after will be for real again with our 2 frosties.  Have decided to go ahead and do the things we've been putting on hold like possibly moving or buying a second place.  Maybe that will be a message to the universe that things in our lives are "moving" and, hey presto, baby will come along when we least expect it or can least afford it!  

Bel, haven't read your posting but can see something's happened today but will read all postings tomorrow to catch up.  Just wanted to say, whatever it is, we're here for you and thinking of you.  xxxx
Love, AJ xx  ps, someone wrote to me saying I was a born mother.  Bless you.  Think you're right and I noticed tonight that I do mother everyone, in the nicest way hopefully. xx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

AJ - I am so very sorry to hear your news  You are a very strong person and I really admire your attitude. I really hope it works next time. The doppler scan sounds like a good idea.

Tina - Good luck with testing tomorrow! 

Janny - CONGRATULATIONS!!! What wonderful news!!! You must be over the moon!

Kendra - I hope your throat is getting better now and the 2WW is not too hard! 

Guadalope - Good luck with your testing on Tuesday 

Becca - Very sorry to hear your news 

Bel - Hope you are feeling better now. Great news about the donor!!!

Hi to everyone else I've missed - I hope you are all having a good weekend  I'm still in Barcelona - visiting friends. I'm due to start the drugs on the first day of my next period - around 17th or 18th of February. It's exciting and scarey at the same time!


Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  Feeling really bad that I didn't/haven't cried.  Feel guilty that I was able to go into work, pretending to be ok, even laugh when expected to and laugh when I enjoyed something.  Feel guilty that I actually enjoyed my reading up on my veg I'm planting last night.  Feel really guilty that I slept like a log and didn't wake until 10.  Feel guilty that I haven't grieved my embies, that's what it's about.  DP woke up early with a stone in his stomach feeling awful.  Feel guilty about that too.  Having said all that, I have decided not to tell my work about any more IVF and will now lie about time off, etc (against my nature but a must if I am to protect myself now) and I realised that I simply HAD to go into work last night so I can take more time off when I have my next FET.  I also realised that I spend a huge amount of time grieving and I can't do it anymore, I want to get onto the next tx, my next chance.  I have so much going on in my life that if I come to a standstill it makes more stress for me in the coming weeks as I try to catch up wtih it all.  Sounds heartless and yet I now feel guilty about it too.  I feel I haven't respected my embies.  Feel really tearful now so maybe I will have a cry.  Thanks for listening.

I also posted here as I'd like to ask if anyone has had a doppler scan or been in my position with the IM after having 2 bfns?  What do they do now?  Has anyone had a dummy cycle?  If the blood isn't flowing to the womb as it should be, what is the treatment?  I'd be grateful for some help if you could give it?  I may also post this as a separate thread to get other ladies in on the topic.  

Love and thanks again, AJ xx


----------



## dianne

AJ
I think you are doing your best to cope in your own individual way just keep safe and warm if you can  

I can help re doppler scan as i had at IM at first consulation and had high reading so i will send you details of dummy cycles but you will need to have the doppler first to see if there is problem i had a repeat doppler scan in London and needs to be done a certain point in cycle if you still have a regular cycle 
Di x


----------



## crusoe

Bel

I just wanted to say - great news on getting a new donor !!!
Sorry you have had such a horrible time but hopefully a new start is just around the corner.

Love crusoe
x


----------



## nugs

AJ, I'm so sorry darling. When you have gone through negative treatment after negative treatment no wonder you feel numb and feel like you have not tears left.  Feeling guilty comes so easily when you feel like this.  You will cry and you will probably go through every emotion imaginable, you just don't know when it is going to hit you.  Be gentle on yourself and you're doing the right thing to focus on the next treatment.  I'm sure you'll get there in the end somehow.
Love Nugsx

Bel, being in hospital must have been difficult but lets hope it's your turn next with the new donor.  Love Nugsx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

AJ - Don't feel guilty. Everyone handles the neg in a different way and also each cycle in a different way. Just do what feels right for you. I had a doppler scan in London a year ago. It's not painful and over quite quick. It has to be done mid cycle I think? Lots of love,xx

Thanks for your wishes girls. Ruth rang this morning to say that I am still able to continue with drugs etc and all being well EC will be around 20/21 March. So looks like I will be a couple of weeks behind you again Crusoe! I'm so relieved as we were worried we'd be put back further. 

Love to you all...hope you are okay Becca,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

warning this is a bit of a me posting.

Got an e mail today from Ruth to say the donor is STILL committed to donating great!! Good news.

But her AF hasn't arrived yet it was due to arrive 2nd now for most people I don't expect this would be a problem but for me it is. Flights are booked why because they have to be because I have to get it all done in half term. 

I can't not go back even with throwing a sicky the following week I have to at least be in the country.

I have been fairly calm about this cycle and now I have started to panick I just want to cry it just feels that everything is starting to go wrong again.

I know I am probably overreacting but any later tna today and we will really be pushing it and then we will have wated another load of money on bloods scans flights etc.... which to be honest we can;'t afford.

I am just upset 

I am really sorry for the moan but noone else would even begin to undetsand and no one else knows why we are going.

Dawn


----------



## wisbabe

Tina, just popping in to wish you good luck for testing tomorrow


----------



## roze

Dawn,  sorry to hear this.  When is the latest day for the donor to start AF for you to have ET in half term?

love


roze


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - really sorry to hear you are going through this - sounds like a nightmare...is there ANYTHING Ruth can do to help you out in some way? And don't feel bad about moaning to us - that's what we're here for isn't it girls?!

Tina - are you testing tomorrow? All the very,very best - tons of    coming your way.

Bel - glad to hear things are better and you're on your way again

AJ - I'll send you an IM - now you're emptied you in box! Please too, feel free to ring me anytime - I did a few dopplers and a dummy cycle quite recently.

Hi to everyone else -sorry this  is such a quick post

Deb x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

you'll be glad to know I've calmed down now. Dh is fantastic as usual and says we will deal with it.

Been talking go Giggly girl on MSN (thanks) and she has helped me get this into perspective.

We will sort it out whatever

Thanks for listening

Dawn


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Thankyou from the bottom of my heart to each & every one of you for being here for me & caring about me.The bleeding has come so have hit the pain killers-but mentally i have moved on & we are planning to try again,somehow,somewhere soon-will not give up my dream to become a mummy.I too am wondering how little i can get away with telling work next time,nice to have "genuine" support but sometimes it heaps on the pressure when lots of people know.

AJ-take care hun,you are a very special person-i have also decided to spend every last penny in the bank(which is not a lot now!)on another tx & who knows success will hopefully creep up on us  XXX

Every single message has cheered me up & given me the will to carry on 

All the best to the 2ww'ers

Lots of love to you all,Becca XXX


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

AJ - dont feel guilty about anything. Just do what YOU have to do to get through this - that is all you can do. I am thinking of youxx

Bel - great that your treatment wont be too delayed.

Becca - still thinking of youxx.

Dawn - pleased your DH has made you feel more positive and calm about treatment timings - I am sure it will be OK in the end.

As for me - yes I do test tomorrow.  However I am 100% certain it is a BFN (tested Friday morning for the third time with a 10mil PS and negative).  It would be some amazing miracle if it was positive!  Managed to let DH know I am sure it is over and he seems to be accepting it, although I know he is totally devastated and really fed up with this awful ride we are on.  

However, he has said we can have one more go - but run this concurrently with getting ourselves on the adoption process.  As is our usual luck in this whole business, we didnt get any frosties, so its a full go - and we may go to CERAM just to try and reduce the costs.  And also that was my first choice but the waiting list was the problem. We will also do all the immune stuff this time.  A belt and braces, tried everything so can move on type of last shot. One issue though is we are flat broke. So it may be some time - and the waiting is the hardest bit (other than the 2ww of course! - which is actually waiting too - you know what I mean!).

Love Tinaxx


----------



## longbaygirl

AJ - sorry to read your post.  I had a doppler scan to check blood flow. My clinic (Isida, Kiev) gave Viagra pesseries/soft melt tabs to increase blood flow to the womb, but I know that some clinics think this is experimentsal treatment and don't do it.

Good luck


----------



## Janny

Oh Tina I really hope you are wrong... as you know I got a BFN 11 days after ET and a positive the next day. My lovely friend, who has been through this rollercoaster herself, picked me up when she told me that one of her IVF friends (who I don't know) tested negative until day 14 and went on to have twins! You will also have read all the FF messages to me telling me that I had tested too early! And don't worry about the night sweats - they mean nothing if I am anything to go by! Had them throughout the second week of the 2ww (and added them to my ''why I think this hasn't worked'' list!) I will be glued to my computer tomorrow and hoping hard for good news  

Guadalope and Safarigirl - how are you both? These last few days are the absolute worst, when despite yourself analyse every twinge. Big   to you both, not long now!

AJ I wish I could say or do something to help... No-one can make you feel better but I hope it helps to know that we all think you have absolutely nothing to feel guilty about. Guilt is a different channel for your grief this time around - you are feeling the loss of your embryos but in a different way. Give yourself permission to feel whatever you feel, there is no right and wrong. Just different pains. I am so pleased that already you are planning for the future - it always helps me too. I knew what we were doing next right down to the likely start date of my next tx cycle so that I didn't plan any holidays around that time!  

Becca I know how tough a BFN is but I'm sure you will get there. Don't blame yourself or the treatment, its just an awful lottery. So pleased to hear how determined you are to make it happen. 

Dawn I am sorry you are having a tough time but pleased to hear you are feeling better now. Lots of  

Bel - hope you are Ok after your awful day? Great to hear you have a donor and are on countdown  

Bluebell - vindaloo tonight ?!!!

Me? I did another PS this morning and it was positive so I guess it must be true?! All my 'symptoms' have disappeared (no more sore boobs or AF twinges) - which is very scary! First scan is on Valentine's day and apparently I am now 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant!!! I really can't believe this is happening to me... I think I said during the 2ww that I couldn't imagine being pregnant - well I still can't! Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for helping me to get here.

Lots of love 

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Just to say to AJ that you mustn't worry about any of your feelings.  Grief is so bizarre, and numbness is a perfectly normal part of it.  Actually you should feel the opposite of guilt.  You have done all the best things to help you feel better, e.g. the bread baking, tomato seeds, walks etc etc, and have been so strong going to work.  You should be sooo proud of yourself.  I always like the analogy of a railway line.  Whenever I got a BFN, or some other major upset in life when I had been trying so hard for something and it doesn't happen, I like to imagine that I was on some train, hanging on for dear life, trying to climb in the windows, but that I had fallen off, rolled down the bank, and could give up trying to get on the train for a while.  I imagine hearing loads of trains going past, but not giving a sh*t for a while, as I am sitting on the lovely bank, amongst the birds and the flowers and the crickets, and what a sense of relief it is not to have to bother with the bloody trains any more for a while.  Does that make sense ?  I think you've walked away from the railway line and into a beautiful garden where you can forget about the trains.  Sorry, is this getting all a bit too bizarre ?  I haven't been taking anything, honest !!!  Just please don't feel guilty for not shedding tears .. you can't force them and you know yourself how important TX and having a baby is to you, and, as others have said, we all know what a wonderful mummy you will be.

Tina, really really hoping the dream comes true for you and the evil pee sticks have been misleading you.  Good luck fro tomorrow.

Becca, you post was so lovely.  So pleased you are feeling better and looking ahead.

Dawn, really hoping your donor's AF arrives in time.  You are so brave.

Lots of love to everyone else, especially the 2WWers and anyone who's tested recently.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Dawn - I am sorry that you are having so much stress so far this cycle.  Here is an AF dance for your donor   

            

Fingers crossed her AF arrives asap and you can stop worrying


----------



## Jennifer

Has anybody heard from Earthe Kitt ?  Her ds was having his operation on the 26th Jan


----------



## MichelleM72

Becca and AJ - so very, very sorry.      Lots of love to you both.

xx Michelle


----------



## Newday

SHAZZER

thanks for the PM tried to write back but your in box is full

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Jennifer ... love the AF dance .. sooooo sweet !!
Bluebellxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

Jen thanks for the Af dance

just to say thanks to everyone when I had my wobble yesterday.

Now resigned to the fact that it will be later we can work round it just have to get a "story" but I am sure the clinic here can help witht his

Let you know how things progress

Dawn


----------



## MichelleM72

Morning everyone  I hope you're all well today.

I just wanted to let you know that we received the call this morning!  EC today for donor.  Providing her eggs fertilise well, my ET will be on Thursday!!! 

Hugs,
Michelle


----------



## crusoe

Michelle
That's excellent news - hope your donor produces lots of lovely eggs and everything goes smoothly.

love crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

BRILLIANT news! Ok - we need to sing the " eggy " song now for you Michelle!          Let us know...

Everything crossed.

X


----------



## Jennifer

Oooooooooooooooooh Michelle !!  Fantastic news


----------



## bluebell

Brilliant news Michelle !!!!!!!!!!!!
Here's to loads'n'loads'n'loads'n'loads of top quality eggs'n'embies for yoooooooooooooooooou !! 
GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!      
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just found this quote from C.S. Lewis - thought it might be apt..

"Friendship is born at the moment when one person says to another "What? You too? I thought I was the only one."

I've been thinking of you all and how many times I've thought that - AJ's guilt, Dawnguzz's panic and despair, Michelle's excitement today.. could go on.....

Thanks for being here for me..couldn't cope without you.

Cheers,

Deb x


----------



## Kendra

Just popping in briefly! 
Exciting news Michelle - loads of best wishes!

RSMUM - mm -I love that quotation -so appropriate for all of us here.

love to everyone
Kendra xx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone

Becca and Aj - so very sorry to hear your news - i wish i had some wise words or something profound to say ... but it seems so futile in the face of your pain and disappointment.  But despite not having the words to write, please know that i send you both so much love and energy from my heart ....  in some small way i do feel and acknowledge your loss like everyone here and understand in some way where you are right now ...

I have been a little down with a cold, sore throat over the weekend.  I think the weather change from sunny marbella to london was just too much for my system.  I have had a few headaches last week, so have not felt the greatest.  I have no symptoms so dont know how to feel as testing day looms this week!  I know from reading these pages that there are pregnancies with no symptoms and pregnancies with symptoms, so i'll just have to wait and see - i do wish that my (.) (.) were tender as i have always felt that with previous pregnancies, but nothing, just constipation and headaches (all cyclogest related no doubt!)  I know this is going to sound absolutely weird but these two weeks have flown for me!  In a small way i wish i only had to test next week, perhaps because i am not sure i want to face up to the possibility of failure and the whole thing of what then.  I have picked myself up so many times and am not sure how much further i can go.  So I am perhaps the only person in the history of the two week wait, that is reluctant for testing day to appear - i am not even going to do a sneaky pregnancy test, but will just leave it to the blood test results ...

Wishing everyone else good luck with their treatment - especially michelle thinking of you during this time, and hoping everything sorts out for you dawn ....


----------



## MichelleM72

Thank you Kendra, Deb, Bluebell, Jennifer, Crusoe  

Deb, that quote is beautiful, and so true. 

I have never felt more at ease with my condition as I do now that I found FF.  Everybody is so supportive and caring.

xx Michelle


----------



## Janny

Great news Michelle - how exciting! Hope you get lots of lovely embies  

Safari Girl good to have you back - hope your cold goes away very soon. I know what you mean about not wanting the 2ww to end - the last few days of it anyway. I am convinced that the 'symptoms' don't mean anything, but its impossible not to worry about them / lack of them isn't it?  When is it that you are having your blood test? Lots and lots of  

Love the quote Deb - and Bluebell I was there with you on that sunny bank, what a great way of dealing with the hard times life throws at us  

AJ hope you have rested and devoted time to yourself and DP this weekend - I am thinking of you  

Jan x


----------



## nats210

Great news Michelle, best of luck for Thursday.
great quote Deb.

Off for our first appointment on Thursday to fact find. Very exciting.
nats
x


----------



## abbyw

Hi everyone,  

Just a quick update as I´m in Marbella at the mo. Had 1st scan today and I have 16/17 follicles! Dr B said it was excellent and that I was progressing faster than normal. He has now re-scheduled my EC for Friday!  

Sorry for the quick message but there are peeps waiting!

Speak to you all soon!  

Abby


----------



## abbyw

Forgot to say that we´re staying at the Princesa Playa hotel in Marbella and it´s fantastic!!!!! Right on the beach and the rooms are amazing. I can highly recommend it if anyone is going there soon.  

Abby


----------



## Janny

Great news Abby - that's a lot of follicles. Drink lots of water, at least 2 litres a day, and never stray to far from a toilet! Good luck for Friday - and remember what I said before, its easy peesy  . Before you know it you will wake up and wonder what you worried about. 

Love - Jan xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

safarigirl- sorry to hear you have been feeling ill..was thinking about you this week and wondering how you have been getting on. Good luck for your testing.. and loads of fairy dust    

Michelle - just wanted to wish you the very best for Thursday..Ill be thinking of you...xx

Casey - thanks for your kind words..am feeling a bit better this week..its like an emotional see saw at times isnt it?? 

Bluebell -youre story re the little lie down made me laff with the cd...I usually fall aslepp too..but hey that means im relaxed..well a little too relaxed maybe  

Abby - good luck for your egg collection..lots of love and luck xxx

Hugs and best wishes to all,

Lesley xx


----------



## Jennifer

Fantastic news Abby !  We will be thinking of you on Friday


----------



## SarahElizabeth

AJ and Becca so very sorry to hear your news.  Please allow yourselves time to recover from it   

RSmum, Debs, loved your quote.  Have copied it to a Word document for future reference !!

Beth


----------



## Jennifer

Don't forget the Chatroom at 7pm - 8pm ish ladies


----------



## MichelleM72

Lesley - thank you for your wishes. 

Abby - congrats on your follies!  Will keep you in my thoughts. 

Nats - thank you!  And, good luck on Thursday for you, too, with your appointment.  Hope all goes well. 

Janny - I hope so too, thanks.


----------



## becca1969

Hi Michelle,

Best of luck for your e/t this week 

Love Becca XXX


----------



## cesca

Hi Girls,
Just popping in to say hi and I am reading all your posts but life is pretty boring for us as we are still awaiting our call ,so no news.  Lots of love to everyone  cesca xxxx


----------



## shazzer

Hallo ladies

Just to update you all. Donor has started meds 3 days late but we are now on the road to Ceram I hope all being well. Please can you all do a follie dance for me so that my donor gives me lots of eggs.

AJ I was so sorry to hear about the tx not working for you this time. You are an inspiration in how you are dealing with it and I can fully understand what you say. Best to look forward there is no need to feel guilt. Although I know I will if it does not work as I have drunk wine , lots of chocolate and put on 10lbs before i go to Spain. Not really a recipe for success. last year I did the alchohol, vits acupuncture and organic to no avail although on reflection i felt much healthier. But got fed up when all my tx was a failure. Why are we so hard on ourselves ?

Casey whats the weather like in Spain will be packing soon and need to know what I need

Dawn Hope you do not ahve much longer to wait

Love Sharon


----------



## Newday

SHAZZER YOUR IN BOX IS STILL FULL CAN'T SEND YOU A PM UNTIL YOU EMPTY SOME MESSAGES

DAWN


----------



## badger b

Michelle and Abby,
good luck this week ladies!


news from me is af arrived today,hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ruth has found me another donor(my third)!and i should be over at Ceram end of March!Now wishing my life away till then,patience is definately not one of my stronger points!

Note to god,if youre reading this,-please dont let this go pear shaped again!

Love to everyone


Badger


----------



## valie

Hi everyone,

AJ and Becca      So sorry it didn't work this time. I think you've both been incredibly strong to already be planning ahead for the future. There's nothing anyone can say but you know you've got support here and a lot of girls thinking of you. ( girls who know exactly what you're feeling.)  I know that once you've taken a bit of time out to get over it you will bouce back to fight another day. I had to tell myself it will happen, just not as quickly as I want it to. This rollercoaster teaches us patience, that's for sure. No-one can ever take hope away. We can always cling on to that.


Badger;              I'm so pleased you've found your donor. All systems go now!

Abby;                  Did you have egg collection today, I'm getting senile here. If you did, hope all went well. It's so exciting at this stage!


Safarigirl and Tina;        Have you tested yet? If not, good luck. I really hope it works out for both of you.

Dawnguzz;                  Why can't you go sick? Can't you just tell them you're going for a gynae op and will phone in to advise them of a return date in a couple of weeks? I know it's not what you planned but these things rarely go the way we plan them!


To everyone else good luck whatever stage you're at. I've just got my bloods done and forms filled out so hopefully Ruth will be looking for a donor for us now. Another wait! Do we spend our lives waiting? It sometimes feels that way!


Chin up everyone, I don't intend to waste any more time just wishing the days by to the next stage. I want to start enjoying life again too. 

Sticky vibes and positive thoughts to everyone, be happy!!

Love Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx                                                










To everyone else good luck, whatever stage you're at.


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi everyone!  Hope you are all having a good day.  I just popped in to see if Tina had her result....thought you were testing today sweets and was thinking of you all day.  Hope it's ok and you're doing ok too. xxxx

I've got a box full of IMs from my lovely FFs!  Really helpful and supportive.  I've been busy trying to book appointments and find a way forward today (been off all day on my own, which was what I needed) so haven't replied to any of them yet but, from the bottom of my heart, thank you to Iain, RSMum, Roze, Bluebell, Kendra, Janny, Casey, Rozlu, Dianne, Beth, Kasia, Becca, Bel for your IMs and all of you who posted me on the site.  

IM are waiting for Dr Olivares to come into the office tomorrow before he decides what should be done.  Roze, thanks for the really helpful posting re your experience (acupuncture, herbs, etc.)  I did do Chinese medicine for 9 months from March last year but stopped after my BFN in November as I felt disheartened and DP wanted me to take my foot of the gas, so to speak.  I had also felt the woman I went to see in Harley Street was working way too hard, had too many clients and wasn't on the ball.  I lost faith in her although she is a sweet woman.  She'd advise something to me one week and when I went back, she'd contradict herself.  So, today, I've made an appointment with Daniel Elliott who also practises TCM and comes highly recommended (plus a lot cheaper!)  I've also made an appointment with the Zita West clinic for this week.  I went out walking really fast this morning.  Again tomorrow!  Oh, and Roze, you said something about sex being good for blood flow.....DP particularly liked this one.  He said it was the cheapest option too!   Of course, I'm assuming it IS blood flow that stopped my embie continuing to grow in my womb.  It may not have been but I'll find out soon.  I shall also continue with my reflexology too as she's just great and very good at what she does.

Michelle - that's great news and good luck for Thursday and ET! 

R


----------



## Womb with a View

ohhhh arrrr.....don't know what happened there, it just posted half the message on its own!  As I was saying...

RSMum - loved the quote and it is spot on!  Your turn for donor announcement soooooon! xx

Safarigirl - hope you're feeling much better and I too fully understand what you mean about the wishing the 2ww would never end and it flying by!  I couldn't describe it better myself.  I find that it's a place where I can pretend I'm pregnant and may well be and I'm not tempted to use the evil pee sticks either!  Good luck for testing this week sweets.  No signs =  gawd knows!  Signs =  gawd knows!   

Bel, hope you're feeling much better now.  It'll all have a wonderful outcome in the end, I just know it.    

Becca - hope you're healing, like me.  Good to hear your determination.  Thanks so much for the lovely IM when you aren't really in a position to help anyone at the moment.  Bless you.  

Nats - good luck for your first appointment.

Abby - Phew! Sooooo many follicles!  That's fabulous!   for Friday.

Shazzer - won't be long now that your donor has started!  

Badger - hooray!  At last!  3rd time lucky........     (I still insist, it was meant to be from the powers that know best!)

Dawn - poor you, what a palava.  Must be difficult with the job and family too.  There must be a way around it.  What's the latest plan?  Has your donor started yet?  xxx

Beth - just to say, your IM put a big spring in my step this afternoon.  It's made all the difference to me and I'll reply when I got a moment tomorrow in full. xx

Casey - your IM too was really helpful in shifting my mood.  Thank you.  xx

Love to you all, AJ xx ps spent the day not just putting plans into action, but I baked 2 loafs of bread (no machine, so hands are a bit sore), one fruit loaf and a steak and kidney pie for the old man.......just so I could really tap into my motherly instinct and bring me back to base.  Think it worked.  Tired though...


----------



## nats210

Just a quickie anyone know what the weather is like in Marbella at the moment,I need to pack for Thursday.
nats
xx


----------



## bluebell

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, steak and kidney pie ... one of my faves.  Can you throw a slice really hard from your garden, so it reaches me up here for my lunch ??!!

Nats, you could look at the Met Office website for Marbella weather.  Are you excited ?

Abby .... fantastic follicles !!!!  What a bumper crop.  Good luck for Friday !!

Tina, how are you ?  Thinking of you often.

Sorry, would write more, but must eat some brekkies ......
Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Aj - i am so glad you are going to see Daniel - i have been seeing him for the last 9 months - i cant tell you the difference he made to my cycle (when i was ttc myself) - he is kind, gentle, supportive, and gives you time and space to talk and be.
I really look forward to seeing him each time i go.  His is so knowlegeable and supportive, you will really enjoy meeting him, i cant recommend him enough ....


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone

Just quickly popped in to see what was going on and there are so many posts - I can't take the time to read them all as I'm at work!!
But just wanted to say to Badger that I am so pleased you have a new donor - 3rd time lucky - I am sure this one will work out just fine. As for wishing time away ... I am a master at that too.

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Confirmed BFN for me - I already knew but it still hurts like hell  

AJ - I also have been seeing Daniel for a year and a half and like Safarigirl, couldnt recommend him highly enough.  

Take care all

lots of luck to the testers this week - we need some good news!

Love Tinaxx


----------



## crusoe

Tina  

I'm so sorry - sending you a hug  

crusoe


----------



## Jennifer

Tina - I am so sorry its a neg for you this time - sending hugs


----------



## RSMUM

Tina - I'm so, so sorry to read your post.


----------



## bluebell

Tina, I'm so, so sorry.  Be kind to yourself.
 
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Tina.  So upset for you.  I know how you're feeling, we all do.  @£$%^&*())[email protected]£$$£@H !  I always fee better after a good swear.  Please be kind to yourself - I know from my own experience and from my clients that we can really beat ourselves up after a BFN.  Be gentle and patient with yourself and we're here for you.  Love, AJ xx


----------



## safarigirl

Tina- big hugs and love to envelop you - sorry sorry sorry


----------



## kone

Tina so sorry to hear your news 
Katherinex


----------



## nats210

Tina I am so sorry, take care
Nats
x


----------



## valie

Tina,

I'm so sorry. It's just awful. I genuinely feel for you and what you must be going through. My prayers are with you, that you come through this quickly.

Love Valie x


----------



## Bel

Tina,

I'm so sorry..I know there isn't anything i can say that will help. I just wish you lots of strength to get through the next few days.

Love and a big hug,

Bel,x


----------



## shazzer

Tina so sorry about your BFN.

Dawn I have now cleared my Im sorry!!!

Nats let me know how you get on on Thursday and what the weather is like I go on Saturday all things being ok

AJ I also went to Daniel for a year . He is a lovley genuine person and I definatly could feel the difference. Only stopped going last October after third BFN and to be honest the costs had been adding up . BUt I trusted him completely and you only have the appointments you really need. I went to him in Windsor whihc was even cheaper than Harley Street. He also does Sat there which is a bonus as I work full time

Badger good news on your new donor . I hope this one works out

As for me feels like its getting more of a reality as popping 2 pills today and just booked my scan for Friday. So I hope my donor is doing her thing. This is so nervewracking

Sharon


----------



## becca1969

Oh Tina,

I am so very sorry to hear this news,i felt like you that it would be a bfn for me but still felt utterly gutted & in disbelief at the result.I can only echo what the other ladies have said so well,give yourself time to heal & be kind to yourself.

Thinking of you with much love Becca XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi ladies and Iain.  I finally sobbed last night having I woke up with a horrid feeling at 2.30 am.  It just suddenly hit me like a huge black wave.  DP not best pleased but searching to help me at the time but I couldn't talk.  I went into the other bedroom so DP could sleep and I cried for ages when I felt a strange peacefulness. I suddenly felt I was being comforted by something or someone "unseen".  Was almost as if someone had entered the room and sat down beside me on the bed.  Can't explain it, too weird for most of us, me included.  But I stopped crying and fell into a deep sleep after that.  Still upset about the BFN but feeling better this morning.  

I've heard many good things about Daniel - very encouraging, thanks all.

Becca, Tina - thinking of you.

Safarigirl, Kendra and Guadalope - good luck for testing!


----------



## bluebell

AJ, how good you are at dealing with your emotions.  It was all of us on abroadies sitting on the bed with you .. didn't you recognise us ??!!    You struck a chord with the going into the other room for a cry .....I have done the same, ie to cry unhindered.  I am so pleased you are feeling more peaceful.  Hope you keep that feeling as you munch your way through all those tasty treats you rustled up before.

This Daniel sounds looooovely !  Is he sexy as well ?  Do you think he would bundle himself up and come up to bonny Scotland to give me a bit of tlc ?

Best of luck to all the 2WWers,
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS AJ, no sign of any flying morsels when I look out of the window.  I presume the strong wind has held up my steak and kidney pie !


----------



## crusoe

AJ
It sounds like a good cry has been theraputic and I'm glad you are feeling a little better. I am also glad you are going to have future treatment.

I have just had a cry too (had to go and sit in the car - as I'm at work) just found out a colleague is pregnant with her 2nd child. We both applied for the same job last year and were the only 2 applicants who got to interview. At the time I was going through IVf (as my employer knew) and it was no surprise she got the job.
I really like this girl but I'm sorry to say it I am as jealous as hell - when will it be my turn But hey I don't need to tell any of you how it feels do I? Thank goodness for all of you who understand.

Love to all and sorry for the me post
crusoe


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Oh gosh...I know exactly how you feel. There is a girl that I work with that is exactly the same amount of weeks that I would've been. It's so hard, especially when she is off sick with depressions due to her relationship! My DH plays cricket and he moved teams last year, because all our friends relating to cricket were pregnantor had children and we felt suddenly very out of it. But we have just found out as of yesterday that his new team captains wife is 12 weeks! There's nothing we can do apart from keep telling ourselves that one day it will be us. 

I know I probably haven't helped at all...but just wanted you to know that I understand how you feel. 

Keep strong...love and luck,

Bel,xx


----------



## Bel

AJ,

When I read your post I thought exactly the same as Bluebelle - It was all of us with you, that was the presence you felt. Because we are all here for you even at 2.30 in the morning!! I'm pleased that you have been able to grieve and you now feel a bit more peaceful. 

Thinking of you loads,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

still awaiting a call/ email from Ruth about Donor

Tina I am so sorry   

Aj you   sometimes it takes a while for everything to settle in. Many of us have been there and it's not easy 

Take care of yourselves

Love Dawn


----------



## MichelleM72

Tina sweetie, love and hugs to you.    So very sorry. 

xx Michelle


----------



## Janny

Tina I am really sorry.... 

AJ - so glad you are feeling more at peace with your emotions - lots of  s

Nat - weather report just for you  ! Its sunshine and clouds here at the moment, and really cold by our normal standards - only up to about 14C max. Pack your brolly and a warm coat - and don't bother with the sandals or bikini! 

Guadalope I think you have tested today - am I right?!! Hope to hear some good news from you     .

Love - Janx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news, Tina ` 

AJ - I'm glad to hear you are feeling more at peace now after being able to cry - it's a great way of releasing pent-up emotions - I find it very therapeutic. Sometimes it's the only way to move on. 

Good luck Guadalope for testing today - it is today, isn't it? 

I hope everyone else is doing well!

Kasia


----------



## casey

Hi everyone

tina - so so sorry to hear your news - and of course it still hurts like hell - it is loss, grief, disappointment, anger eveything rolled into one - please remember that we are all here for you whenever you need us  

AJ - i know what you mean when you say it hits you like a wave - the denial cannot last forever and i am glad that someone or something gave you comfort exactly when it was needed most 

dawn - hope you get the good news soon    

Crusoe/ bel - i know what you mean - ive been surrounded by pregancies today - it just seems to bring the hurt home - and its a struggle to always put on a smile and a brave face - but your turns WILL come and your dream WIll come true   
    to you both 

Bluebell - stop hanging out of windows waiting for flying steak and kidney pies - how is miss lobby  and how are you  

Nats - have a safe journey to ceram - hope you get some sunshine  

Abbey - great news on the follies front - good luck for friday

Guadelope - hope everything is ok - good luck for testing 

hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

2xx%&*(^%%%%%%%%%%%%%
Hell

Just heard from Ruth that the donor can no longer donate she is pregnant"""""

Trying to find another donor but...........

Really upset as I have just told my Mum and PGD and thats what she thinks I'm going for!!

I had a feeling on Monday it was all going wrong

a very fed up

dawn


----------



## roze

Dawn,

I am so sorry. This isn't good news at all.
Hopefully though Ruth will be able to find you another donor quite quickly, as she has done for other people.

Thinking of you,


roze. xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh No Dawn! That's awful!

Thinking of you and hoping Ruth can sort you out straight away.

Guadalope - all the very, very best for your test  

Rsmum x


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

Thanks so much for all the lovely messages and support, it is so appreciated  

AJ hun - I am so pleased you have had your cry and feel at peacexx

Becca - I hope you are coping OK and planning ahead as soon as you feel readyxx

Janny - has it sunk in yet?!

Guadaloupe - good luck for testing - lets have some good news!

Bluebell - Daniel is a little bit sexy in an unsexy way (I know thats totally nuts).  He is good looking, but you cant really think like that as you are talking graphically about your AF!!!!!!

Dawn - waht a completely awful situation.  I am so sorry that everything is on hold, and for such a cr*p reason! Its the last thing you want to hear.  I really hope Ruth pulls out all the stops and finds you a new donor quickly.

Love to all

Tinaxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Dawn, how horrible!  I'm so very sorry to hear that.  Hugs to you, sweetie. 

Michelle


----------



## becca1969

Oh Dawn,

Thats just terrible-hope ruth can come up with a donor in double quick time for you hun,i am lost for words,

Take care hun,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Jennifer

Oh Dawn - I wasn't expecting to hear that - I am so sorry hun - Like Becca I am lost for words.  Nothing I say is going to make you feel any better but you know where I am


----------



## valie

Dawn,

Can't believe it. Have faith in Ruth, she could save the day yet. 

Valie x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello everyone,
I'm afraid I've been in a complete tiswas the last week or so 7 barely posted as trying to get everything together for going away this weekend . So sorry not to have sent you any messages and hope you're all ok.

Dawn- Oh My God. 

What rotten luck, you must be completely devastated. I'm sorry to hear that your donor's pg- we joked about that, didn't we? Can she donate in a yr or so as she's obviously a good bet...? (Again, not funny.) I can't believe it, you must have been getting ready & packed as it was so close until you were due to go.  Give me a shout if you want an MSN bawl but I'll understand if you want a rest from all this for a bit. I just can't believe it. Reckon Ruth'll sort you out soon, although you've got plans for Easter, haven't you? You should just go whenever Ruth gets you someone and sod school. You would've had to have taken school time this time anyway in the end. I'm thinking of you...

Becca, Tina, AJ- so sorry things didn't go your way this time. I hope you're getting lots of hugs and are taking the time to have a good cry if you need one. Or a box of choccies & bottle of vino!!

Michelle- good luck for the 9th, hope all goes well for you and the 2ww isn't too 'orrible.

Guadaloupe- good luck for testing, everything crossed for you    

Good luck to anyone going for tx or testing, hope all goes well.

Well, we're off on Friday but no news on donors yet so still time for it all to go horribly wrong!! Hopefully it won't. Last month on my dummy cycle my waistline was expanding rapidly and reckon this time it's worse. Clothes starting to strain. Doh! Good job I lost some weight before tx... Have been trying to do everything the right way- brazil nuts, acupuncture, pineapple juice, no alcohol/caffeine, but tonight really needed to unwind & am having a lovely glass of red wine and I DON'T CARE!!! Have had 1 other alcoholic drink since new year and am thoroughly enjoying it. Feel less uptight. Got to be a good thing.

Crusoe & Bel- I know exactly what you mean. I too am surrounded by pg people, inc some who want to complain (!!) about it which I find horribly insensitive as they know our situation. I feel like screaming sometimes "You know I have no ovaries due to CANCER, for God's sake!!! Do you really expect me to be sympathetic that you feel fat/couldn't plan your pg to coincide perfectly with holidays/think we all have it easy at work while the 'real' work is being done at home with your child and his nappies..." I'm sorry that turned into a rant but sometimes I feel like I've had enough & just want to cut some people out of my life completely. But then we'd know no-one as everyone has kids or is pg.    And they've all been like it this week when we're going for tx soon. or am I just more sensitive right now??

OK, feel better now. Sorry that turned into a rant & to take it all out on you lot, but feel sure you've all been there with similar feelings. Any tips on anger management!!! 

Take care all & hopefully I'll post before Fri when we go to Athens.
Big hugs,
Lisa
xx

PS BBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGG HHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSS to Dawn xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh, and BLUEBELL!!!!
How could I miss you off? Best of luck with Miss Lobby & I hope to hear of her happy pain-free, short birth by the time I get back!
xx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwww, shucks Lisa .... thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!
So are you all ready for your trip to Athens ? I'll be really excited to hear how it goes there as it is a change from all us 'Spainies'.  Will be crossing everything for you.  
I too can relate to the 'insensitive pregnant women everywhere' feelings.  I got to the stage that I could hardly bear to see various people due to a cocktail of moaning about pregnancy / getting overly gushing about pregnancy, especially when they knew what I was going through.  People can say such insensitive things as well.  An absolute classic we had to take was when we were staying at a holiday cottage with a bunch of friends.  We had had to tell them something about our treatment because we both weren't drinking (and they were all amazed at this so we had to explain !!!).  We had been quite upset when we told them all, and embarrassed I suppose, and then later the same evening when DH and I both happened to be going up the stairs at the same time, one of these friends said "Oh, are you and DH just going upstairs to try to make a baby ??".  That was just annoying, but sometimes seeing other people's babies when you so desperately want your own is soooo painful it hurts too much.  I have been blessed with a BFP, but I really hope I will never, ever be insensitive.  

Dawn, so so sorry about your donor, and just when you had been so thorough and organised about planning what you were going to tell work, and when etc.  I am sure Ruth will come up with another soon.  She seems to find replacements really easily.  There seems to have been a run of donor problems at Ceram.  Let's hope that's the end of it now.

Love to everyone else and good luck for testing Guadalope       

Night night everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Night, night sweet Bluebell, sleep tight and don't dream of that wonderful steak and kidney pie!!!    When we get to meet, I shall cook you one!  Not long now petal.....Miss Lobby will soon be posting to us too!  Ah yes, the lovely Daniel.....haven't met him yet but seen his photo.  Of course he is gorgeous....after all, as you know, I only collect gorgeous men....Dr Olivares-Clooney and now Daniel.  However, my lovely DP, I have to say, puts them all in the shade....yum, yum! 

Dawn - I can't believe this is happening to you.  It's like a comedy of errors but it's really not funny at all.  You must be wondering what on earth's going on, poor you.  I hope you hadn't booked your flights....I think I remember you saying something about having to book them.  Ruth will sort it all out.  I always think these things happen for the best. xxxxxxx

Guadalope - good luck with testing.    

Bel - your DP sounds so lovely and supportive to you. xxx

Crusoe - may heart went out to you reading your post.  It's awful and lots of us have been there.  When I went to work on Saturday evening having received my beta test result only 2 hours previously, I logged on to get my emails and the first thing I opened was the department's "newsletter" which is, frankly, a rundown of the babies being born by members of staff.  Splattered across the newsletter were photos of happy Mums and Dads with their newborns.  It is utterly insensitive of our line manager, who is, by nature, an uttely insensitive woman.  I can't be the only person in the department who feels like this, but no-one has ever said anything so I feel very alone.  I hate looking at those "news" items but have to read them to get to the "real" news of what's going on in our department.  It hit home all the more on Saturday night.  It was the first time I felt like complaining but thought better of it as I'd probably be featured as a news item myself under "Middle-aged member of staff tries to pull off pregnancy!  To sponsor her, please email...."  Hey!  That's a thought!  I could get sponsorship!  I tried to keep my engagement secret from this woman last year as I had no intention of being featured in the newsletter under something like "oldest member of staff to get engaged"! 

Giggles!  Welcome back and have a great trip to Athens, good luck and plenty of  

Ahhhhhh, I know it was you guys with me last night!  Ahhhhhh, bless ya! xx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I am so sorry about your donor. What horrible news for you. When things went wrong with my first donor at Ceram I wondered if she was pregnant - it didn't turn out to be the case but it was so fustrating to have to change all our plans and wait some more for a new donor. I know though that Ruth will sort things out for you as soon as possible. I found it helpful to think of the delay as more opportunity to get myself physically and mentally prepared and remember every day is one day nearer to achieving your dream.

AJ - you always manage to make me laugh and cry at the same time. I hate those newsletter type emails at work too. 
The first email we received on our new laptop here at home was a photo of a baby belonging to the daughter of a bloke my DH used to work with  and hasn't seen for donkey's years. It took bl**dy hours to download and coincided with a really bad day for me. The laptop nearly got hurled out the 3rd floor window and my poor DH got a right earful too even though it was hardly his fault. Before deleting the email I doctored it a bit so the grinning grandad  didn't look quite so good. Childish I know but it made me feel better. 

Got to go now to get ready to take Bertie to the vets for microchipping then on to the dry cleaners to pick up the coat he was sick on last time he was in the car!! I'm sure puppies must be some sort of good preparation for motherhood mustn't they??!!

Love to all 
crusoe


----------



## Kasia

Oh, Dawn - how awful! I am very sorry you are having all these problems. 

I just wanted to let you know that someone I know from another board had a similar problem. She was due to go to CFC in Cape Town and had chosen a donor, bought the tickets, etc. The donor then got pregnant... You can imagine how she felt. However, they found her another donor - who she was extremely happy with - and the donor produced 30 eggs. They transferred 3 embies and this friend is now 12 weeks pregnant and ecstatic!!! She believes the first donor - who got pregnant - was simply "not meant to be". And the 'replacement' definitely was. 

I am sure Ceram will find you the 'right' donor very soon!!



Kasia


----------



## bluebell

Morning ladies .. just off for my acupuncture session, although Margo is not a sensual bloke, but a tweedy (but very nice) old lady.

Dawn, let us know AS SOON as you hear from Ruth.

Good luck for testing Guadalope.

Enjoy the sunny day everyone.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guadalope

Hi,
Sorry I haven't been around for a few days. Like you say the last days are the worst. I was supposed to test yesterday but found out my gynecologist was on vacation this week so I had to quickly find another clinic to get the test taken. The one I found didn't have any time for me until today. I took the test this morning but I don't know when I will get the result back.   

I have be tossed between thinking I am pregnant to it is just the period coming around since Sunday. If the result comes back negative then that's it for us. We are in the adoption process as well and will put our emotions and money there then. Sorry for rambling about!

Good luck to you all and thank you for all your lovely support!


----------



## bluebell

Guadalope, sending you HUGE POSITIVE VIBES for your result.
   
Will be thinking of you all day,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck Guadalope


----------



## kone

Hi ladies
Good luck Guadalope  
Dawn so sorry to hear what happened with your donor.Surely these donors are supposed to abstain in the run up to egg donation they must have to follow some guidlines from Ceram so that this can't happen.hope ruth sorts this out for you as quickly as possible.
Good luck to everyone else testing soon or going for treatment.
Katherine


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Guadalope!    

Dawnguzz - sorry I missed you last night - anyway, now you've got my number in any case - hope you're feelign better today

Safarigirl - when are you testing? How are you doing?

Losing track of everyone. 

D x


----------



## Kendra

Hello all -
Sorry I haven't been able to get in touch earlier - I had no server connection yesterday so suffered horribly from FF withdrawal symptoms and wondering how everyone was getting on.

Tina - I'm so so sorry - big hugs. We are here for you.
Dawn - really sorry you are having probs - that really is the last news you need to hear!
AJ - glad you managed to have a huge weep - the only thing that eases the pain sometimes.

Crusoe - you had me chuckling over the picture of you almost hurling yr laptop out the window - things is, I probably would have actually done just that!

Guadalope - good luck!
Everyone I haven't mentioned - best wishes!
love
kendra


----------



## cesca

Dawn .. what an awful thing to happen , I can't imagine how disappointed you must feel ,but I do think fate does play a large part in all our lives and maybe she just wasn't the one to give you those precious eggs to make your dreams come true. There are always reasons that we cannot understand that bring us to a particular place in time.Some one else out there is waiting their turn to help you along your journey . Good luck and try to relax and go with the flow.( I know its easier said than done)  

Guadalope   thinking of you and sending some fairy dust.            
 Cesca xxx


----------



## nats210

Guadalope wishing you a positive result, everything crossed for you.

Dawn so sorry to hear you have been let down, I am sure the next donor will be perfect for you.  

Off to spain tomorrow, spoke to Ruth this morning and it was already 13 degrees at 9am so hope to see some spring sunshine while we are there.

Best of luck to all
Nats
xx


----------



## Jennifer

If anyone wants anything added to the list - please send me an IM 
Thanks


----------



## Bel

Good luck Guadalope!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!

Bel,x


----------



## badger b

Dawn,

sorry to hear whats happened to your donor,im sure Ruth will be able to sort this out for you asap.i know how frustrating it is to get all excited/nervous/anxious etc and then to have the rug pulled from under you.Two donors have changed their mind on me now,im just hoping for third time lucky!hope you hear something soon hon

guadalope,

got my fingers crossed for you hon    


safarigirl,

good luck with testing,hope it brings you your dream


nats,

hope the weather is nice on spain hon and you have a nice break!


love to everyone else


badger


----------



## Newday

Hi all

Thanks for all your messages of support.

DH and I have decided that there is no point rushing and putting pressure on ourselves and Rutht o find a donor.

So we have decided that we will now postpone txc until may bank holiday when I have half term again.

After this is a very easy time in schools 3/4 of my classes will on exam leave and I will not feel pressure at being off for two weeks.

Feel happy that we have made a decision

Dawn


----------



## twiggy2

everyone!!

I dont post very often but I do keep my eye on you all!!!

Badger - Great news about your new donor - third time lucky!!  

Dawn - Sorry to hear about your donor    glad to see that you and DH have agreed on a later date when your work isnt so stressful. With me it seemed like everytime I had treatment work seemed to get more and more stressful, my dh would tell me off for getting too stressed out.

AJ - Hope your feeling a bit stronger each day.

Safarigirl - Good luck for testing it cant be long now?  

Guadalope - Good luck for today  

Lesleyjane- I hope you are ok  

Best Wishes to you all Twiggy


----------



## twiggy2

Tina - So sorry to hear your news   . Just wanted to send you a big   

Becca - Sorry to hear of your recent news too   and also to send you a big  

Take care ladies love twiggy X


----------



## Womb with a View

Afternoon everyone!  Good luck Guadalope....sorry you've had to wait.  I really hope it's a positive result for you. xx 

Dawn - great that you've made a decision - I always think it's very freeing to make decisions rather than be in limbo, if you can help it.  Good news and I'm sure the "right" donor will be found by then as well as easing any pressure on you.  xx 

Crusoe - glad I can make you laugh....not sure about the crying bit!!   Too much of that around here...  Yes, puppies and animals in general are good training grounds for being a Mummy.  I used to have a lovely old dog and now I've got two soppy hens whom I love to bits.  They follow me round like I'm a mother hen!  Sorry you had such an awful time and that insensitive download.  What doesn't kill us makes us stronger but really, there are limits! xx

Holly, Cesca and Twiggy - nice to hear from you all.  Hope all is well with you guys.  What's your next step Cesca as I got a bit lost with your journey. xx

Bluebell.....hope your tweedy, lovely old lady didn't give you the needle today....or did rather!  xxx

Kasia - great donor story.  We need more of that kind of good news. xx

Janny, hope you're still reeling with delight.  Thinking of you sweets! xx



Love to all, AJ xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Dawn - Glad you are happy with your decision. It does take pressure off and let's face it pressure is the last thing you need when going through treatment. I wish you and your DH a peaceful few weeks!!

Safarigirl - When do you test is it tomorrow? How are you doing? I'm really hoping that this is your turn.

Badger - Great news about the donor. It's got to be third time lucky?!!

Twiggy - Hi. How are things with you?

AJ - You are funny. I love your posts. Glad you are feeling a little better.x

Nats - Wishing you loads of luck. I hope the weather is good too. Then hopefully you can bring a tan back aswell as a BFP!!

Crusoe - Like your post!! I can picture you altering the picture with a smirk on your face!! You go girl!!!

Becca and Tina - Hope the pain is easing. Thinking of you both,x

Hi to Kendra, Jennifer, RSmum, Lesley, Cesca, Kone, Holly, Bluebelle, Janny, Kasia,Giggly girl,valie, and especially to Guadalope can't wait to hear from you!

Hi to all FF buddies I've missed,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

HI all
well just phoned for my test results - and its a negative.  Gutted.  Two perfect little embies, just didnt make it.  Sharp pain through my body on hearing "we are sorry ...."  Not sure what next .....

Guadlope hopefully your news will be wonderful.  thinking of you .....


----------



## Tina K

Oh no Safarigirl - I didnt know you were testing today.

I am so so sorry and can totally relate to the pain you are feeling.

Sending you big hugs and lots of love

Tinaxx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn

I think you have made a good decision delaying your treatment You want to give yourself the best possible chance of success and eliminating as much work stress as possible has to be good for that. May will soon come around and it gives Ruth a bit longer to find you a really tip-top donor!

Guadalope - praying for a positive result for you.  

AJ - you are at the height of urban chic keeping chickens!!! Remember when those awful email newsletters come round it will be our babies people will be looking at one day!!!

I have been trying to book for acupunture prior to FET. What a nightmare I never realised acupunture was such big business!! I want to see someone who is registered with the BMAS but a couple of people I have phoned on their list only treat NHS patients. Getting a refferal from my GP is something I can't even contemplate getting into. Two others I have called haven't returned my messages and the one I really want to see can't offer me an appointent until 7th March at which time I will hopefully be lying legs apart at CERAM having embies transferred.
I could I suppose go into London but now I have dropped my hours at work money is a bit tighter and I don't want to add another £20 on to the cost of each session! I think I will just have to put acupunture on hold for next time - hoping and praying of course that there won't be a next time!!

Lots of love
crusoe


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl - I am so sorry to hear your news. It is always so upsetting especially with perfect embies. Life is so cruel.  

Take care of yourself
crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh no   
Safarigirl - so, so sad to read your news - thinking of you..it's just the worst feeling in the world - take care of yourself... 

Deb x


----------



## Janny

Safarigirl I was so sad to read your news... sorry I lost track of your test date and didn't realise it was today  

Gualalope I have everything crossed for you      

Dawn - what an awful week you have had! Pleased that you have now found a decision which removes your stress. Are you going to Marbella anyway for a holiday?   you definitely need one now...

Nats, Michelle and Abby - good luck  

And a big HELLO and  to everyone else!

Jan xxx


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

So sorry. I really thought this would be your turn. I am truly sorry.

Keep Strong,

Bel,x


----------



## Kasia

I'm very sorry to hear your news, Safarigirl 

Please look after yourself,


Kasia


----------



## Plurps

Dear All
Well I have just returned from my first visit to IM Barcelona.  You wont believe how fast things are moving - mustnt get carried away.  A scan showed I have no sign of impending period and blood test showed that my oestrodial was low enough so am starting Yasmine tomorrow morning and they are now actively looking for a donor.   

I only emailed them to start the ball rolling on 19th January.

So, you could say I have just jumped onto another roller-coaster. 

Good luck to everyone

Plurps


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Safarigirl, sweetheart.  So very, very sorry.  It just sucks.  It's always more painful when our embies are so good.  I really thought this was the one for you.  Please be kind to  yourself.  I thought you were testing later in the week, so sorry.  So sorry for your pain.  Look after yourself and we're here for you.  With love, AJ xxxxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

Wow, you don't waste time, do you?  Which doctor did you see? I'm waiting until my period starts to begin Yasmin (probably around 18th of February). Did they give you any idea of when you might be returning for transfer?  They said to me I'd probably be on Yasmin for around 3 weeks at the most and that I might be back for ET around mid March or so. I hope so!

They did give me a scan but I didn't have a blood test to check my estradiol level. Maybe because they could see there was a follie there and that I'd have a period soon anyway. Who knows?!

Good luck!!! 




Kasia


----------



## Plurps

Safarigirl

So sorry, got so carried away with my own rollercoaster that I forgot to send you a  .

Plurps


----------



## Kendra

Safarigirl - so very sorry. 


kendra


----------



## Plurps

Kasia,

I saw Dr Victoria Walker.  Since my last IVF cycle was halted in Jan around day 7 due to absolutely no response - my body has stayed, possibly in shock, in the same state.  My AF was due sometime between Sat and Mon so on Tues they decided to see if I was about to have it.  NOTHING !  exactly the same as the scan in Jan - so, we decided, why hang about!!

She reckons 6-8 weeks from now - obviously all depends on the donor.

The downside is that DH had to give a sample which in their words ' wasnt great' - they are emailing it to me tomorrow.  So you can imagine he was devastated - especially as he has been trying soooo hard.  ANyway, maybe their not great and our not great are v different!

Plurps


----------



## Kasia

Hi again, Plurps,

My cycle got a bit confused after my IVF attempt last year too - so I can understand what you mean. And you are right - why hang around!!! 

Sorry to hear about DH's sample - did they say he could give another sample on the day of ET, just in case? And you are right - one clinic's idea of great is not always the same as another's. My DP had been diagnosed as having having a low count etc. And at IM they said the sample was fine. Maybe your DH had an infection recently or was under a lot of stress or something like that? (Well, IVF is about as stressful as it gets, isn't it?!). The SA can vary a lot from one analysis to another (as we ourselves have seen). 

Looks like there are a few of us starting out at IM this month now!


Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Pluprs and Kasia - good luck with your treatments at the IM. My DP gave a fresh sample instead of using the frozen one as I insisted that fresh peas have got to be better than frozen peas!  Not that it has made any difference to our success....yet.  We have 2 more frosties which I'm hoping to collect in a couple of months now after my dummy cycle this month.

Cruseo - sorry to hear the waiting lists are so long with acupuncture.  I heard that Daniel Elliott practises on a Saturday either in Wiindsor or Harley Street.  Maybe that might work for you?  Good luck!  xx


----------



## Kendra

AJ - time to empty your inbox my dear!

Kendra
xx


----------



## bluebell

Safari girl, I am so sorry to hear your news.     I feel so awful that I didn't know you were getting the result today.  Please take care of yourself and take things very easy. As the others have said, BFNs are the pits.  We will all be thinking of you, I am sure, now we know.
Lots and lots of love and hugs from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Safarigirl - I am so sorry you got a BFN today - and huge apologies for not sending a good luck message but hadn't realised you were testing today - I feel awful    Sending hugs to you hun


----------



## abbyw

Just to update you all....I´ve got my EC at 11.30 (spanish time!) on Friday morning. I´ll update you all after.(Depending on how I´m feeling!!  )  Had my final scan today and Dr B counted 20 eggs!!!   DH and I are getting very excited now! 

 to Nats and Michelle. Maybe I´ll bump in to you at the clinic?   When do you both start tx? 

Guadalope -  !! Sending you loads of   .



Safarigirl - so very sorry to hear your news.      Sending you big  .

Take care.

Abby


----------



## Jennifer

Please could anyone who would like their details updated on the list let me know by IM and also keep me updated with test days if poss 
Cheers


----------



## nosnic

Not sure if this is the place to put this query, but has anyone else really struggled with the notion of donor anonymity with regard to donor eggs from Spain. 

I feel I am on an emotional rollercoaster with this. I did a course last year on the rights of the child and the rights to have an identity, so i may be thinling about it all too much. I have good days when I have reconciled my conscience and believe the decision to go down the DE route is the correct decision for us. However on those off days (which are happening less and less since going to Ceram) I seriously question the moral philosophy behind anonymity and the problems that could arise.

I would be really interested in other peoples opinions.

nosnic


----------



## Janny

Hi Nosnic - welcome to Abroadies. The question of anonymity came up a few months ago - here's the link to that discussion http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40087.0.html , you'll also find discussion on the donor thread of this site.

I am a CERAMie too and have just got a BFP (still can't believe it!) so obviously am a bit biased, but if you do decide to go ahead with treatment there you will be in very good hands 

Abby - great news! You'll be just fine at EC - I had to be told to lie down for a while longer because I felt too fine for my own good! Do take the ibuprofen that Dr B suggests afterwards because it does leave you a little bit sore, and you want the soreness to go away before ET if possible. You'll be so happy with your harvest you won't care 

Lots of luck

Jan x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Nosnic. Many of us have struggled with this issue. There are many threads relating to this and if you do a search and type in anonymity, you'll find lots of threads which might help you. Here are a few I found:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41332.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40641.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40087.0.html

These are just a few. It does bother me, but, for me it's a case of having a baby or not having a baby, as simple as that. I will tell my child that.

Good luck! AJ xx


----------



## badger b

Safarigirl,


so sorry to hear your news hon,im gutted for you.big hugs to you and dh 


abby,
good news,sounds like youll have lots of lovely eggs there!


hugs to everyone


badger


----------



## nosnic

Janny and AJ thnaks for that, I did do a search but not on anonymity duhhhhh

nosnic


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry Kendra!  It's now emptier - I like to keep my IMs and lots of them I haven't replied to yet but am getting through them one by one!  

Crusoe, glad you like the idea of my hens!!   They are just pukka!

Good new Abby!  Good luck. x

Must tell you all about my lovely Mum who's 82 (although very good for her age, trendy, big MTV fan, quick, young looking, so it's hard to believe she's 82).  She asked if my DP and I would like her savings of £1,000 for a round of IVF!  I didn't know whether to disappoint her and say "no thanks" or shock her and say "that'll be a sixth of the amount needed towards it, thanks"!!!!  Bless her.  She knows it's more than that but has no idea it's as much as it is because she would worry about us.

Lots of love, AJ xx


----------



## Louise999

Safari girl, I too am sorry to hear your news.  It's just not fair.  

Plurps - blimey that must be a record for starting treatment following an appointment at IM.  I started my Yasmin on Monday but due to a work commitment I have to carry on taking them until 8th March so I think you'll be "on" before I am.  I emailed them on Monday to say AF had started and that I would start the Yasmin that night. Got an email back the very next day to say a donor had been found and I was to stop the Yasmin on the 8th March (which was the very first day I could stop them!) so they don't mess around.

I got sent a detailed sperm analysis of DH's deposit but I'm afraid it meant nothing to me (even when translated into English) so I asked them if it was good, bad or whatever.  They came back saying it was OK and normal. We asked about frozen vs fresh sperm when we were there as DH was more than happy to come back and produce a fresh sample but they said there really was no need.  Like AJ I would imagine fresh is better but IM don't seem to think this is the case.

Louise


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Louise!  You're right, the IM don't think that is the case.  They believe frozen is just as good.  It made me feel better though.....and gave me 2 more days in Barcelona!!!!!   However, they are the experts so I'd always go with what they say.  I just wanted to get as many boxes "ticked" in my mind and all avenues covered!  AJ x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Louise,

I hope you don't mind me asking - did you ask for the detailed SA or did IM send it automatically (without you requesting it)? I wouldn't mind a copy of my DP's analysis. She did try to give me more details (more than 'fine' I mean) whilst we were there, but her computer screen wasn't working and she had to go and check it out on another. Anyway, I may just ask them to send me a copy. 

Like AJ and you, I would have imagined that fresh would be better too - great image of frozen peas by the way, AJ   However, they are the experts, so I suppose we just have to take their word for it!

Great news that they have found a donor for you very quickly too!  


Kasia


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to add - when I did my cycle at IM I was on the Yasmin for less than a week! Scary!  also CARE said the same thing as IM - as we were doing ICSI - they said it makes no difference if you use fresh or frozen. Like your thinking though AJ 

xx


----------



## casey

Safari girl - just wanr=ted to say how sorry i am to hear your news - i know there aren't the right words to make you feel better tight now - but i hope you are looking after yourself and that people around you are being kind towards you -
a BFN is devastating and we are all here whenever you need us XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
thinking of you
caseyxxx


----------



## Plurps

Kasia,louise, RSMUM,AJ

due to DH's result - which they were not pleased with ie motility and count were poor they have asked that he provides a fresh sperm sample.... so we really dont have any choice.  I feel all the pressure and responsibility has been on me - jabs, headaches, weight gain, acupuncture blah blah blah and now - its totally out of my hands and he is the one who needs to step up to the bar!!!  he feels sick with himself that he must have done something wrong.  
Its awful to see and I know what he is going through -

but with icsi there is less pressure.

Plurps


----------



## Plurps

PS - so I know what they think is disappointing they are sending me their results so I can compare with the ones done here.  That, of course, is assuming I can understand them!!!  

P


----------



## becca1969

Hello all,

Safari girl just wanted to tell you how very sorry i am-it stinks i know,you think that those perfect embies will do it & the blow of the bfn hits so hard,it is so cruel.Take care of yourself over the coming days,i am thinking of you xxx

It's about time we had some good news on here again-come on Guadalope i am so hoping & praying for you xxx

Love & hugs to all,Becca xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Safarigirl, just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your result.    Rest and take care of yourself.  Just don't know why some of us have to go through all of this.

Beth


----------



## nats210

Hello

just off to start packing for our trip tomorrow, might see some of you there we are meeting Ruth tomorrow morning.
Safari Girl I am so sorry please take care of yourself.
Abby fantastic news about EC sorry won't be at the clinic but will be thinking of you.

hi Nosnic nice to see you here.

hello to everyone will let you know it goes when we get back.
Nats
x


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

have been offline for a few days as so busy at work  ..dont know whether Im coming or going! Have tried to catch up quick..

Safari Girl - am so so sorry to hear of you bfn..sending you lots of hugs and hope youre ok   

Nats - good luck to you..wishing you all the very best and thinking of you xxx

abby- great news on the eggs..good luck xx

Guadaloupe..good luck..fingers, toes, everything crossed for you xx

Twiggy - hope youre ok..good to hear from you as havent seen your posts for a bit..hope all is well..

Aj - youre story re youre Mum struck a chord with me..I had exactly the same thing..My mum and Dad bless em told me they wanted to help us with our quest and that they were going to the bank for a loan..I told them not to worry and we would need to do some saving but would hopefully get there eventually..but then she said no they wanted to help us so much.. Anyway to cut a long story short after all the hoo haa, we got a cheque for £1000.00, dont get me wrong its the thought that counts and its a lovely gesture and gratefully received but I havent the heart to tell her how much it costs and how much we have spent so far..bless 


Rsmum - hope alls well and your feeling great?

Bel - hope youre fine too?

Dont know whats wrong with me at the mo but Im driving myself nuts..cant sleep at all. I keep waking up at 5am on the dot sweating cobs and then cant get back to sleep..its the most bizarre thing..almost like clockwork..I turned the radiators down last nite in the bedroom thinking I might be waking as Im too hot, but I still woke up at 5 boiling but when I got out of bed it was like an ice box in our room  Dont know if its because Im back on the pill? Im going to have a hot bath, hot milk and a nytol tonite and if that doesnt work have told my dh to knock me out - ha ha 

Hope everyones ok who I havent mentioned, its so hard to remember everyone these days, but im still thinking of you even if I dont mention you all by name..

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

A quick query from me .... does anyone know what age the Spanish clinics will still treat people using their own eggs/ sperm ?  We have just had some friends (a couple) round who are embarking on the infertility journey, and have been told by a clinic in the UK that they only have a 1% chance of an IVF pregnancy with her own eggs.  It seems the clinic based that purely on her age (44).  However, they have had varoius tests done and have been given the unexplained infertilty verdict, so it seems to me it might be worth their while at least trying with her eggs first as this isn't an exact science and they might be just fine.  Does anyone know if e.g. IM  / Ceram / IVI etc would do this ?
Thanks,
Love Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Just a quickie as Desperate Housewives just started! So shallow... Been like a blue-bottomed fly the last few days so will be quick.

Safarigirl- so sorry to hear about your bfn, we're all with you and sending you lots of    

Been a run of bad luck on here recently, apart from Janny of course  . I hope you can all get through it without too many tears.

Guadaloupe, good luck for testing. Hope you get your  

I'm shattered now and typing badly now so going to sign off but hi to all & esp to anyone testing and going for tx.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## valie

Safarigirl;      So sorry. Life's a ***** at times. Look after yourself. 

Nats;            Good luck with Ruth. Tell us about Ceram when you get back, I didn't do an initial appt.

Guadaloupe;    No pressure hon, but we all need some good news on this site to cheer us up!

AJ;                Loved the story about your mum!

gotta go, back later

love Valie

Ps I finally got my funny faces back, so am going to celebrate!!    


          ^

love Valiexx


----------



## valie

Safarigirl;  I didn't type woman, that just came up. I typed a rude word which has been censored but you know what i mean.  

Valie x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Bluebell - the IM take women up until the age of 50.  Not sure whether that's for donor cycles or with own eggs, they didn't say.

LesleyJane and Valle, I told my Mum to keep the money until our baby is born and then she can buy all the bits we need for her/him!!!  


x


----------



## Jennifer

Valie - You will find it hard to use certain words on this site   

AJ - That is soooooooooo sweet of your Mum - bless her heart 

Bluebell - I think Ceram will do IVF with own eggs but not sure what the cut off is 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## safarigirl

Wonderful women - thank you for all you messages of support.  No-one knows of our treatment at the moment (its just easier for us to deal with when it doesnt work out - and your messages took away that terrible feeling of isolation i felt yesterday of being on my own, i appreciate each and every one of your thoughts)
Had a good cry last night, and DH and i went to the pub, looked a bit strange, me with red eyes, (I'm sure it seemed to everyone that he was breaking up with me!) but we felt close and spoke, just couldnt bear the thought of being at home.  
Well as i told Dh this morning at least we have got the proverbial universal kick up the pants over early this year!  Onwards and upwards i guess - see how the platitudes keep rolling.  LIke addicted gamblers hoping to make back their losses, Dh and i have decided to have another go, and will try in august at Ceram.  Its quite a long time to wait but  I have time off then from work as I just cant rustle up exscuses etc this time, and it will give us some time to save a bit of cash as well.  
Hoping as well to get the parental donation of £1000 from my mum as well!  (Aj - that did make me smile - my mum lives in south africa so with the exchange rate we should get a check for £100!!!)
I didnt realise how the bfn would hit me - i guess after 3 miscarriages i felt a bit immune and was like well how hard can it be -mmmmhhh very hard (I wish we had some code words for swearing as feel the need to use a few harder terms right now!!!  )
I have spoken to ruth to see if there is anyting we can do differently - but i guess we just fell in the 50% who it didnt work for.  My DH gently told me last night that he didnt think the universe was punishing me, and that probably in the greater scope of things it wasnt too concerened either way!  This bfn's do tend to leave one a little spiritually bankrupt - me at least.

Guadolope I am holding out that you get a bfp - and am thinking of i am in the 50% of bfn, then please please god give you the the good percentage.  Sending you lots of positive energy and thoughts.


----------



## Louise999

Kasia - IM sent me the detailed sperm results automatically as an attachment.  Dr Redondo kindly translated the results into English for me but, like I said, it might've well been Chinese as far as I was concerned!  I had to write back to her to ask her for her summary/interpretation.

Louise


----------



## Jennifer

Safarigirl - Great to see you posting   You have been in my thoughts a lot.  I am glad you and your dh are close and supporting eachother and that you have a plan to take you forward.  It doesn't take away the pain but it helps to know where you are going from here.  August will come around before you know it   Wishing you a speedy spring


----------



## guadalope

So sorry for you too Safarigirl. You put it wonderfully, with your words of thank you all for all your messages of support. I feel exactly the same. We are also in the same situation that no one knows about our treatment. So I cannot agree more with you. I have had only one miscarriage and thought somehow it must work with a 23 year old young donor's egg. Like you say it's those 50% we are dealing with. 

To all of you who have sent me wonderful support messages, it was another   , sorry to disappoint everyone, got it confirmed again today by Ruth at CERAM. Yesterday was a sad day, had a big cry. Am staying home from work this week to cope with the negative result. Like I wrote before we will now go for the adoption track instead, as we are finished on emotions and money for this gambling game.

Thanks you all so very very much for your wonderful support  ! It has really helped me through this difficult time.   I wish and pray you all reach your goals in due time!

Love, Anna


----------



## Jennifer

Anna - I am very sorry to hear of yet another BFN - January has been a very sad month for the Abroadies   I am sending cyber hugs to you


----------



## Janny

Anna I am really sorry to hear about your BFN. Glad to hear you have taken time out for yourself. I hope your adoption plans reach fruition really quickly.

Lots of  

Jan x


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

We are all here for you. I hate the fact that you felt isolated. I was so upset when i read your post. You really do deserve some luck for once. Sounds like you have a wonderful and supportive DH. It's good to be close at a time like this as it's such a hard time for you both.  Glad to see that you are looking to the future. Just think how wonderful Marbella will be in August?!! 

Wish we lived nearer, as we would've loved to join you in the Pub last night!

Love to you both and Keep strong,

Be,x


----------



## Bel

Guadalope,

So sorry, just read your post. I know that there aren't any words to help, but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you. 

January sure has been a crappy month for us abroadies(apart from Janny). It's about time we were all due some good luck...

I wish you both all the luck in the owrld with your adoption plans.

Love and hugs,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Anna, so, so sorry to hear your news. A BFN is one of (if not the) hardest things to deal with in life. I am really impressed that you have been able to make the decision to cut off from the IVF journey and go for adoption. It is, after all, like gambling, and, just like gambling, hard to give up. You are very strong. Tace care of yourselves and I hope you manage to have somne peaceful and happy moments in your week off work. I *really* hope you stay in touch with this thread to let us know how you get on with adoption. Once an abroadie always an abroadie !!

Safari girl, please don't ever feel isolated again ... we are always here !!! Hope you are taking extra special care of yourself.

Lots of love to everyone else.
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bring on the February Luck Fairy - We need her !  

  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF Testing 15 Feb 
abbyw Ceram IVF Testing 24 Feb  
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
AJ London IM Barcelona Dummy cycle then FET  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 16 Feb 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update  
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March  
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE 11th November  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Initial Appt 22 February 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram FET 28th Febuary 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
RSMUM Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Janurary 9th 
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 
Jassie Ceram IVF Initial Appt 15 Jan 
Plurps IM Barcelona Awaiting Donor 
River Ceram Initial Appt 24 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF Test Day 3 Feb 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF 25 Jan 2006  
TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 

*AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 

Goodbye AngeK   Goodluck with adoption 
Goodbye Guadalope -   Goodluck with adoption 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

I think we need a new home...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48131.new.html#new


----------



## Womb with a View

Anna, I am so sorry.  This just isn't fair.  What a horrid month for everyone, apart from our trooper Janny.  I'm glad you've decided to take some time off work - I didn't and I'm feeling it.  As Bluebell said so insightfully, it is a gamble and it's hard to break that.  I really hope you get your dream now.  Please stay intouch with us, we would love to hear your progress and happy news when you adopt. With love, xxxx AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Safarigirl, so glad to see you posting and making plans.  Your DH sounds wonderfully sensitive.  It is so hard I know, and your post says it all.  You're right, it can leave us spiritually bankrupt and it's not easy to pull oneself up again and carry on.  You are so brave, as so many of us are.  You'll get there.  My sister, who had a baby via IVF last October, said to me "you think now you'll never have a child but one day you'll look at your baby and forget all the pain of infertility and IVF and you'll think what was I worried about?"  I sincerely hope this is where we are one day.  Great, so you've now got a few months, which will fly by, to get yourself nice and relaxed, have a bit of fun, save, get healthy and fit, get some good sleep and generally get yourself emotionally positive again.

As for swear words (know where you're coming from there!!!) what about this.....&%$(!!&*%_)*!! .........I found that works for me and it's not offensive either!  Don't ever feel isolated again, as Bluebell said.  We are all here for you, right behind you.

Thinking of you, love, AJ xx


----------



## kone

Safari girl and Guadalope so very sorry to hear your news 
Katherinex


----------



## safarigirl

Guadolope - from the bottom of my heart - sorry sorry sorry - i had been putting all my energy into you getting a bfp .... its so *&*^%$£&^ !!(yeah aj that works for me!)

i'm here for you if you need to talk, IM me anytime, and sending you massive hugs and thoughts ....  I will be keeping you me in my heart as you go down the adoption road and I feel so good knowing that some child somewhere who doesnt even know it yet has two fabulous parents waiting to love them silly.


to everyone else - i felt so touched that I cried when i read that you would feel moved that i felt isolated, so now i feel all warm and fuzzy in the bosom of my abroadries clan!  I'm busy scheming up ways of arranging the money for next treatment, and remembered that last year that time i did a mountain of marking for our university which was very profitable - i am going to volunteer my services again - i'll mark every bloody script or exam in britain if it pays for a baby!

i forgot to say in my last post that I joined a select group of people yesterday - most people do the HPT and then blood test - when DH learnt of the bfn, he insisted on a HPT as well in "case they got it wrong"!  Bless him,  he went to boots (even bought the expensive test!), told me take the drugs anyway, of course it was a negative, but it gave us both a sense of peace (my breasts were sore, tummy funny - all those pregnancy feelings, so it felt good to have it reconfirmed before stopping the drugs)

Its dh's birthday on sat - so i am picking myself up - dusting myself off - if i am going to win at this "game", i am going to have to be strong.  We didnt plan a party basically because if it was a postiive i couldnt drink, and if a negative, we would just feel so low - but determined to make his birthday memorable.  Cant believe he turns 40 , i so loved having him in his 30's it felt more toyboy that way!!!!!

Other than that I am going to keep myself busy by losing the 6 kilograms i put on with all this treatment.  Is it my imagination or do those drugs just invite the pounds on?  A friend sent me a pair of vintage levi's from new york and i will wear them at my next treatment!

Anyway if this posting is over the top - i'm high as a kite!  Had a double espresso and a headache tablet - after the few months of abstincence it almost feels like my kate moss party days are back.      Since I'm high on caffeine and aspirin i love you all ......


----------



## twiggy2

Safarigirl - I am so sorry to hear your news I just wanted to send you a big   .
If caffeine and aspirin make you high you go for it girl!! 

Anna - Sorry to hear of your news too - good to see you are making plans to adopt you are right there are lots of lovely children out there who need a mummy and daddy to love and care for them.  

Take Care Twiggy XX


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl, you made me larf!  Lovely to see you in such good form Safarigirl, if not hurt and sad, I know.  You've got the stamina, you're getting the cash together, you've got determination and a good relationship and you'll succeed.  A great recipe for success I'd say!

I too decided that if I was going to "win" at this game I needed stamina, needed to be strong.  However, I know the value of grieving too.  

What a great plan....shedding weight.  I've got to do that too.  This time 18 months ago I was about 2 stone lighter!  Yep, can't believe it.  Still not fat, just overweight.  I think, like you, it's the medication but I've also comforted myself with food sometimes.  Wish DP would stop telling me how much he loves me as I am and loves my figure......it doesn't help with shedding weight.  I'm perfect in his eyes, he can't see any faults.  Bit worried about him!

Have a good birthday weekend with your DP.  Thinking of you.  I can see fire coming off those university books.......

Love and a   and have another coffee, go on!  AJ xxx


----------



## casey

aaahhh - safrigirl - we love you too     after such a hard blow, you sound very strong and positive and i am sure that one day you wil succeed and your dream will come true - enjoy dh's birthday  

Anna - so so sorry about your BFN - I wish you all the love and luck in th w e world on your new journey - I hope it is speedy with much love and laughter at the end  

It never fails to amaze me how the women on this thread can be kicked in the teeth but then get back up ready to take on the world again - there is such a lot of courage and determination and kindness - you are so supportive  and such an inspiration that it makes everything seem manageable and possible  

anyway bye for now 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps and yes we do all attract those lbs - I call it adding insult to injury


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Casey - Here,here!! Us girls are made of strong stuff. We will all get there in the end I just know it!!

Safarigirl - You are wonderful. Your strength is amazing. I really hope you and DH have a great birthday weekend, you deserve it. I have a ToyBoy too and he turned 30 last year!!! It's great isn't it?? Keep strong!

AJ - Sounds like you have a wonderful man there....faults what faults?? Glad to hear you are also looking to the future. We won't let it beat us will we??!!

Hi to all FF buddies and special hugs to Guadalope,

Bel,x


----------



## Jennifer

Safarigirl !!!!!!!!!!!!  What an amazing woman you are !  Your post made me chuckle too - I am so glad you are ok - Enjoy your dh birthday and have a drink for all of us - that should make you feel even more Kate Moss'ish !) We love you too


----------



## stevie1

Hello all 
the process has just started for us so here goes !! i have been reading all you have to say ....well a lot of it .. and it is very comforting when you find out you are not alone out there.  so thanks , and good luck to all those that feel they need it ,  you sound like a great bunch which will definitely help in the months to come      i am told  that this is THE  place for find all the information needed  and from what i have seen that seems to be the case

S


----------



## Bel

Hi Stevie,

Welcome to 'abroadies'. This is definately the place if you want answers or advice. The girls on here really know their stuff and are brilliant with good advice. I for one do not know how I would cope without them!!

It's great that you have joined us and I look forward to getting to know you! What stage are you at at the moment(if you don't mind me asking!!).

Best Wishes,
Bel,x


----------



## stevie1

we are at the very beginning and we now have the personal issue of my DW deciding how she feels about a donor egg  that aside  we are almost ready to take the bull by the horns  i think is the phrase that is used in some parts   so off the bottle as we have been for a very very long time  and off everything else that you can possibly think off  and onto the road to fitness health and happiness (hopefully )

S


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Stevie
Welcome to abroadies.   

Since stumbling across this site on an internet search, I have found it such a comfort and source of knowledge. I don't think I would "know" a single other person going through IVF, especially Donor egg, if I hadn't found people here. Now I have made a few friends, 1 of which, I hope to remain good freinds with. There are so many threads and topics going on that there is something to help mostly everyone. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Pinkpaula xx


----------



## bluebell

Safari girl ......... blimey woman, you are on a roll !! Go for it !! Are you sure it is only caffeine you are on ??!!    So pleased to see you posting and sounding so energised.  It really affected me (and I think I speak for all of us) to think of you feeling isolated, and that we missed sending you best wishes for your test day .. never again eh ??!!

AJ .. I love the sound of your mum.  I want to give her a whopper of a hug.  How sweet, and what a great idea for you to save the £1,000 for things for your babe.  Your DP sounds lovely too. Now, have you ever stopped to ask yourself why he thinks you are so perfect ?  If you are confused, just ask all of us and we will tell you why !!! 

Guadalope .. thinking of you loads xxxxxx  

Stevie, welcome to abroadies, and great to have another bloke on board !!!  

Pink Paula, how are you doing ?  What's your news ?

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

My god you people can talk for Britain. I have been away for one day and there are so many posts!!

Just wanted to say welcome to Stevie and echo what others have said - the support on this board is fantastic. I think I would have given up and gone under long ago if it hadn't been for everyone here. It is wonderful to be able to share highs and lows with people who really understand how you are feeling. 
Good luck with your IVF journey.

Love to all 
crusoe
x


----------



## roze

Safarigirl and Guadaloupe- I am so sorry about your BFN's. I hope you take some time to work out what to do next.

Welcome to Stevie and DP.!

We have had the results of my partner's DNA fragmentation test- there is some fragmentation but this is apparently slight and no cause for concern.  We get the results of the FISH test tomorrow so we will have and idea then as to whether I am going back for the frosties- if OK I will pribably go over there early April as could do with another month off before going back on the drugs.

Take care, y'all.

   

roze xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Just a quickie as now need to do finishing touches to packing & have no idea how I'll get all the drugs in my hand luggage?!!!

Yes, we're off to Athens tomorrow and I still can't quite believe we're going. Been a major rush to get everything ready but nearly there. Will be quite a while until ET so having hols first, hoping to chill out. Just had acupuncture and she told me I've got no hope of it working this time due to a virus in my system. With (not very) positive thinking like that I'd rather she'd have kept that to herself!! Mind you, she also suggested I tell myself "I believe in the good in myself and i value myself as a beautiful person" over and over again out loud... Think I'll stick with the needles and forget the pyschobabble.

Anyway, welcome to Stevie & DW, hope your stay with us is short before you can join abroadies buns & babies!!  
We need a bit of luck round here!!

Good luck with the adoption, Guadaloupe, would love to know how you get on.

Well, here's my last post for at least 10 days. (Unless I get to an internet café which is v.tempting!!) 

Love and   to everyone,
Lisa
xx


----------



## becca1969

hello everyone,

Guadalope-just want to echo what the others have said & wish you well in your adoption journey xxx

stevie-welcome to the abroadies-hope your ride with us all is a smooth one!The girls & boys on here are all fab,you will find so much support 

Lisa-hope all goes great in greece-i lurve greek food,perhaps your clinic would be a good choice 4 me 

Hi to everyone else,i have shown my face at work today,go back on Tues,hoping it will do me good to get back to routine,have warned them i'm going to be a "serial ivf'er"!!ie NOT giving up yet !!Next time blinking well WILL be the one!

Love to you all,a newly determined Becca XXX


----------



## bluebell

Good luck in Greece Gigglygirl !!

Enjoy vibrant Athens and I hope everything goes well for you.

Becca, I love all this fighting spirit that's around on the thread at the mo .. you included.  Go for it !  Who would mess with abroadies, eh ?

Roze, good news about the fragmentation tests.  April will be a great month to be in Spain .. all spring like and bright and fresh ..... hope it will be the time for your BFP.  We were there in May for our tx ...it was lovely.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Guadaloupe and safari girl..am so very sorry to hear of youre negatives..sending you lots of cyber hugs    and love....thinking of you both..

Stevie--hi to the newbie..great to have some male input..welcome to you and your DW..

Good luck in Greece giggly girl, thinking of you..


Love to everyone else..sorry not much time tonite but am thinking of you all my ff friends..hugs xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Stevie, welcome to the best place on earth to find support, kindness, information on donor IVF or abroadie IVF and general madness with lovely ladies and our lovely Iain!  Good luck to you and your DW.  We've been were you are, so ask away!

Giggles - good luck in Athens.  Am absolutely disgusted at your acupuncturist for saying what she did.  Ignore her!  I'd love to give her the needle....   Have a good holiday too.      

Roze - so glad there seems to be nothing too serious re fragmentation.  What is a fish test please?  So glad you're going for your snowbabies in April.  It'll be lovely there then.     

LesleyJane - what did you have to eat tonight?  I miss you sharing your meal time planning with us!    I feel like I'm in the kitchen with you sometimes! xx

Becca - I am so impressed by your spirit and determination!  That's the way to do it!    

Bluebell - you are just so lovely!  Yes, DP is wonderful but I still think he must have had a knock on the head at some point!  

Hi to PinkPaula, hope you are well.

How you doing Casey?  Must catch up with your news soon and IM you. xxx

Hi to you all ladies and GENTS!!!  Just told DP that we have a new man on our thread and asked why didn't he ever post here sometime.....as he put away the hoover, finished dusting down the staircase, making me a cuppa and a slice of fruit loaf, he replied "I don't have time!" through gritted teeth as he then emptied the dishwasher and put the bins out for me......     Maybe I overwork him....  AJ xxx


----------



## valie

Anna      Good luck with the adoption. Hope all goes smoothly.  

safarigirl    Your DH sounds lovely. Imagine getting a HPT in case they got the blood test wrong?  It gave us all a laugh anyway!!      You sound in good spirits, dunno how you do it. A good example to us all!  Hear, hear!!

Becca          You're sounding as determined as ever too. It's amazing how you just keep picking yourselves up and keep going. With an attitude like that you have to win in the end!    

If we're feeling down some night, we should all sit in front of the computer with a big pot of coffee and a box of aspirin!  Kate Moss would have nothing on us!  a  AND i can swear as good as her any day! ****ing **** **** **** ****!


Night all,
Valie xxxx


----------



## Newday

Giggly Girl

Wishing you laods of luck in Athens

Sending you       

and       

Love Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Gigglygirl

Sending you lots of luck and love for your treatment. Ignore the acupunturist - I am sure you are in with a very good chance indeed. Stay positive.
  
Love crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

You lot make me laugh so much...out loud too..which does make me look a little strange laughing at a computer screen!!

Giggylygirl - Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment and also a wonderful holiday. Fingers crossedxxx

Hi to you all....It's Friday...yehhhhh!!!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Oh Aj - the description of your DP doing all the housework and not having time to post is priceless!  love it!    

Thanks again for all your messages of support, this thread is my lifeline - apart from waking up in the morning and that sinking feeling of "it didnt work, back to square one" , and the resultant pain of the loss of those hopes and expectations - i feel fine once the day is going.  I took yesterday off work, and feel more able to be here.  I think sometimes if i told people what dh and i had gone through in the past 3 years they wouldnt believe how we cope.  strange thing this this fertility lark.  

When we got the bfn i had decided not to say anything to Dh about another go and see how he felt as i didnt want him to feel pressurised by me.  I was so glad when he said that he would want to try again but his only worry was that i had to take all the drugs etc and was i sure  (Ahhh bless).  i then decided that we should wait a couple of months so that we didnt feel like we were on a rollercoaster, and have asked ruth to look for a donor for us in august.  DH said last night, cant we try earlier!!!!!  But i think financially it would be better for us to wait a little, and as its a donors eggs i dont have the sense of panic as every second ticks by!  I will just have to put some money aside once we have a baby so that i can have some botox done to regain my youthful looks at the school gate entrance!  I have also asked ruth this time that we would want a proven donor.  I dont think it makes any difference sometimes, but might as well tick that box as well!

Anyway enough about me (writing sure is therapeutic!!!)

gigglygirl all the best - greece how fabulous - thinking of you and wishing you luck - i think what your acupuncturist said was out of order and you should perhaps take it up with him/her at a later stage - not now, rid yourself of that negative energy, but it was totally unprofessional and out of order.

Becca i like the seriel ivf'r - may i join you please 

roze good news about your results ....

love to everyone else ....


----------



## bluebell

Safarigirl, how about abroadie mass botox holidays ?  We could all meet up in somewhere exotic like St Lucia in 5 years time and have a bulk treatment session.  Felt such a flood of reassurance and relief and comfort for you when I read about your supportive DH.  There is sooo much emphasis put on women taking the lead in all of this (even the articles in the newspapers, programmes on box etc all focus on female infertility and what women do about it), that I think men feel kinda left out and don't always express their opinion.  Great that yours is so proactive.  

I got my DH to pot on abroadies buns and babies last night.  He looked at my screen name (Bluebell) and called himself Blueballs     Charming !  

Gigglygirl ............Just wanted to agree with everyone else.  That acupuncurist needs to be pinned to a big board with his / her own needles and left out in the rain (nasty thoughts entering my head of needles in eyeballs etc ... ooops getting a bit too voodoo dollish !)  What completely unprofessional, bizarre language they used..... as you say, psychobabble.  Do they not understand the power of suggestion ? What diagnostic technique did they think they had to assume you had a virus that would affect fertility ?  Oooooh, makes me so angry.    I was at my acupuncturist on Wednesday, and she is a lovely gentle lady who just gets on with the treatment in a non judgemental way.  In fact, she even said in a conversation we were having about acupuncture that one of the things she loves about it is that it is non-judgemental.  I think you need to find a new acupuncturinst !!!!

Loads of love to all and enjoy the frosty sunshine.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plurps

So, my sad news today.  IM came back with DH's sperms result.  He has a 'bug' and what they say is oligoasthenozoospermia.  He needs to take an antibiotic to get rid of the bug but they also say that it doesn't mean that the count and motility will increase.
SO v v depressed.  Serves me right for being so excited about how quick our process with IM had been.

I just hope that ICSI can still go ahead.  But, stress being a major factor for illness - this is really adding to his and I just don't know how to help him reduce it.    

Sorry to be all me me me ....
hit a v low ebb 

Plurps


----------



## stevie1

hi there plurps
i am sorry to here your news , i have been looking at this very long word on the internet and found this site that might help you   http://www.institutocefer.com/ingles/masc.htm
there are many more site to look at as i am sure you will find i just thought to point this one out    

S


----------



## safarigirl

Ahh plurps , sorry for that - but rather IM find this now than tell you after a treatment. 

I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you, but hang in there, the antibiotics will clear it up, and i am sure the IM will give you excellent advice about how to proceed and how should do it.  I am sure you can go ahead witht ICSI.  It does seem that IM is quick and i am sure in no time it will be your turn.  Rather do it with the best chance that you have.  

sending you some hugs


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

Just checking in quickly - I am snowed under with work today. I was very sorry to read your message. However, I am a bit confused - my DP was diagnosed with low motility and low number of 'normal' forms last year, although the exact figures varied from one SA to another. We were told that ICSI would be the only way. When we went to IM they said his SA was fine. 

I know they say many things can influence the SA - and if your DH has an infection that may well be the cause. Has he had any SAs in the past? If so, were they very different? I think sperm have a 70-day cycle, so the situation can change from one month to the next.

Please try not to worry too much! I know that is easier said than done! They can do great things with ICSI!!!

Kasia


----------



## Plurps

S,
THanks for that am on the case immediately.  doesn' it feel like its just one thing after another!!!....?
Its a beautiful day so I must get out and enjoy it....

Safarigirl - thank you for your kind words and send lots of   to you too
P


----------



## Plurps

Apparently it will  be OK doing the ICSI.  SA (?) has been very different each time is has been tested -- infact dramatically different and we just dont understand why.  It had, however started to go up until this sample!!

P

ps - just had a decaf coffee and some choc!!!  alrighty


----------



## casey

plurps - soory to hear about dh's sample -my dh always had really good SA but his SA from IM said mild azoonaspermia i.e.  motility problems - we had ICSI in the end. I then checked out the male factors IF thread and have now got him taking zinc, selenium, lyconel,( think its spelt like that)  psycogenol, flaxseed oil l'arginine and l'carnitine - i know poor man is literally rattling as he walks but we are not taking any chances   - if you have any questions try the male If thread too they are a very helpful bunch  

giggly - good luck in Athens - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX - as for your acu and the vrus theory - in the words of Jim Royle  MY A%£E !!!!!!!!!!

kendra - hope you are ok    

welcome to the thread stevie & DW 

Safrigirl & Bluebell - I love the idea of mass botox hols - i have started saving my pennies in a jar as we speak -bit of lipo would n't go amiss either   

hi to everyone else
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Safarigirl - just wanted to say you never, ever go back to square one.....each time we do IVF we learn something new about our bodies and usually correct it plus we grow emotionally, so it's another go but never back to square one!  So pleased you have a lovely DH to hold your hand through all of this, he sounds wonderful and so caring.  Also know what you mean re having no sense of panic because it's donor eggs.  Me too, although I'm getting very impatient now! xxx

Stevie - wow, contributing already!  I thought that big word Plurps used was a swear word and was just about to look it up on the net when I saw your post.  I shall have a read.  x

Bluebell, so right about the power of suggestion!  (Doing what I do I know all about the power of suggestion!)  So, you "serial IVFers" out there.....you may have been, but this is now coming to an end and will almost certainly be your last time! Thanks for the lovely IM BB! xxx

Casey - blimey!  I haven't even heard of the supplements your DH is taking!  Talk about determined to get all angles covered!  I am on the case now and will look these up.  DP frowned and pouted when I asked him to take zinc!  xx

Plurps - I'm glad the IM have been able to pinpoint the virus and given you medication.  It only takes one little sperm to wriggle its way into the egg.......and he'll be producing millions!  Why did the iM do this test in the first place, if you don't mind me asking?  I hope you feel more cheered.  The IM are professional and it doesn't sound like doom and gloom to me, you're moving forward. xxxxx

Love to all, AJ xx


----------



## Plurps

DH is also rattling as he is taking the Zita West pills for men which appear to have everything needed.  plus the usual pumpkin seeds etc!! poor boy.

anything else?

P


----------



## Plurps

What I really want to hear from IM is whether this infection will negatively effect our chances this time and whether we should wait...

I await their response.....

p


----------



## Jennifer

Happy Birthday for Saturday

CESCA !!!

  ​
Hope you have a lovely birthday 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## badger b

Hi all,

bit peeved today!
went to my local docs to ask him to prescribe protsap injection for me instead of my clinic(long story).he reluctently agreed,after me literally having stern words and getting very hot under the collar as he just didnt want to do it!he also then questioned why i wanted to go to Ceram,saying i can refer you to a good clinic in uk,i replied no thanks dont want to wait 2 years for donor as ive had 3 years of this IF already,so he then says dont believe these success rates from all these clinics abroad,thye arent governed like us etc!
gritted my teeth and said ta,goodbye!
not the best doctor ive seen,thought they were supposed to be caring and supportive?!

badger


----------



## Jassie

Hello everyone - I haven't been posting very regularly but I've been keeping an eye on your stories and wanted to say a big   and best wishes to everyone.
I am getting very excited because DH and I are off to Spain on Tuesday to see Ruth at Ceram for an initial consultation. We get to have Valentine's Day in the sun! Then the appointment is on Wednesday. 
Is anyone else going to be out there then?
My sister, who is a lot younger than me (22) sat me down yesterday and said the nicest thing ever - she said that if it turned out that I didn't have any eggs of my own she would donate some of hers to me. She said she'd looked into everything and about the drugs she'd have to take, all the side effects and everything and she'd like to help us out. I am feeling truly loved and lucky  
Good luck and warm wishes to all of you
Jx


----------



## Jassie

PS - blow me a bubble, I've onyl got one!!!


----------



## badger b

Jassie,

great to hear youre off to Ceram,youll be in good hands with all there,especfially Ruth.
have a nice relaxing break!


badger


----------



## abbyw

everyone!

Well......EC is all over!!!   Got 10 eggs in total,Dr B said that they were ´good´eggs. I honestly was expecting more due to the high number of follies I had but Dr B said that not every follicle contains an egg but DH and I are still very pleased.  

Feeling a bit sore but all in all not too bad. Had a terrible sore throat yesterday and a bit today but it seems to have gone now! Phew,those drugs I was given must have done something to it then!   (The throat that is!!!  )

I had a bit of a scary moment when the anaesthetist was going to put the needle (for the drugs!) in my hand!!!!    I just wouldn´t have been able to cope with that but thankfully he found a vein in my arm!  

DH is cooking me dinner and I´m enjoying a glass of wine.  

Just waiting for the dreaded phone call in the morning to see if any of the eggs have fertilised!    I hope so! Fingers crossed anyway.   ET is looking to be Monday! 

Guadalope - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you big   and wishing you all the luck in the world for your adoption.

Cesca -   for tomorrow! 

Jassie - We´ll just miss you! We fly home on the Wednesday you have your appointment.  

A big  to everyone else!



Abby


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

have just been catching up..have had a mad mad week at work..felt like telling them all to s*d off as its cutting into my FF time    ..ha ha.  Honestly dont they know I have more important things   than work to do...

Sorry Aj..have been neglecting my menu duties  ..well tonite its chinese but unfortunatley not from the kitchen but the local chinese - hee hee. Am going to gorge myself on ribs, seaweed, fillet steak cantonese style and banana fritters. The daft thing is I went to the gym last nite to get rid of my wobbly belly and then today am drinking lager and fattening myself up..  Just wanted to say AJ..youre such a star after all youve just been through..youre so strong and there for everyone  xx

Abbyw - thats fantastic news -! I think ten is fabaroony..lets hope they are good ones and heres a lickle fairy dust to sprinkle on your lovely eggs    Good luck


Jassie - thats fantastic news - Ruth and Dr B are brilliant and will put you at youre ease! Where are you staying? You can be all romantic with youre beau on Valentines -  Wonderful news about youre sis too..how lovely..My sis offered too but unfortunatley she is 41 and its a no go..


Badger - cant beleive youre doc - they can be so insensitive sometimes..I think mine just thinks Im a complete pain in the *ss and a hypochondriach..suffice to say he wont help us at all - the big meanie...Im so pleased yours agreed to help you..but why do they make us feel like they are doing us a huge favour all the time?

Cesca - happy birthday hun..lots of hugs 

Plurps - fingers crossed that all is ok for youre dp..I wouldnt worry too much..at least you are getting to the bottom of it xxx

Bluebell - love the name 'blueballs'   My hubby pretends he's not that interested but often reads over my shoulder..I dont mean he isnt interested in that way as he loves you all for being so supportive to me but he cant be bothered putting in his two penny worth..He's a sweetheart though and looks after me so cant complain...

Safari girl - you sound so strong too..hope next time is the one for you as you sure deserve it too..Youre dh sounds wonderful xx

Well Mr.Snoop has been on a roll tonite literally.he managed to jump up and nose my Dh is the eye..its now black and he is sat with a tea bag on it, then I took him out for a walk and he rolled in cow pat and jumped up and covered me in it just as the new neighbours were moving in and managed to cover their shopping in it too..triff..It now stinks everywhere  

Anyway everyone have a fantastic weekend, lots of love and hugs to you all,

Lesley xx


----------



## Kendra

Phew - so much chattering on these pages I can barely keep up!

Meerkat - welcome to the gang! 
AbbyW - Take it easy this w/e and goodluck for Monday 
Jassie - sending goodluck to you too for yr appointment Wednesday! 
Safarigirl, Casey, AJ, Plurps, Jennifer, Holly and everyone else hello!

S'pose I'd better check that casserole (probably burnt now!) and log off ...

Kendra xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck for testing this coming week Kendra!  How's the 2ww?  You've been a bit quiet......not long now. You're going to start our new ball rolling of "lots of BFPs on the abroadies thread"!!!!!  xx          

Badger, sorry you've had a nightmare with your doc.  Um.  Narrow minded and of the old school of "I value what I know and fear what I don't"!

Jassie - have fun and good luck with the Ceram on Wednesday! What a fabulous sister......  what an angel.

Abby - wow, 10 eggs, that's great!  Good luck for good news re embies and thinking of you.    

LesleyJane - cor, Chinese, get stuck in!  Thanks for your kind words, you are just the same!  I too often talk about FFs to my DP!  I shout down the stairs "so and so is due soon, and so and so is testing today..." but he can hardly hear me over his vacuming and washing the dishes.....

Meerkat - good luck at Ceram in March.  

Have a great weekend ladies and gents. xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Girls, I'm kinda tired, and haven't read through all the posts, but wanted to let you know how Spain went.

Our donor produced 11 eggs, 9 of them fertilised (4 IVF, 5 ICSI), we lost two a day later.  But, two lovely 8-cell embies were transferred yesterday!

We got home around 8.45 tonight - now starts the lounging. 

Hope you're all well.  Will try to catch up tomorrow.

Love to you all,
Michelle


----------



## kone

Hello ladies
Michelle hope those embies are snuggling in tight and good luck on the 2ww hope it flies by.Abby hope your eggs are fertilising well and it's good news tomorrow.
Welcome to Stevie and dw this it the best source of information you could ever need.I knew nothing about donor treatment or treatment abroad until i found this site and now we are on the waiting list at Ceram.welcome to Meerkat as well i am also a golden oldie!!!
Had a crap week myself i have the flu and ds and i spent 4 hours in casualty on wednesday as he has chipped a bone and possibly fractured his ankle .We were there till two o'clock in the morning ain't the health service great.On a good note my get fit for Ceram campaign is continuing lost 17 pounds in four weeks !!
Katherine


----------



## badger b

Michelle,wow!2 8 cells,well done hon,now is the time to chill,put your feet up,and spend the next 2 weeks on ff!

abbey
hope you get some great news today,and theres been some heavy action in your petri dish last night!

Katherine,
17 pound in 4 weeks?!excellant!you must have some willpower hon!

meerket,

welcome to ff,hope you need your shades in  spain in march!im there hopefully end of march for my donors ec.

hi to everyone,hope you all have a nice weekend.ive had a lazy week on hols from work,but back monday,shucks!!!


badger


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

AJ- you asked about the FISH test. It stands for Fluorescent In Situ Hybridisation and is a test for sperm aneuploidy- I am not too clear about the science but you can find it on the web. If your clinic recommends it , it can be arranged via Dr Sheryl Homa at Zita West.

love to all


rozexxx


----------



## roze

Hi again,

Some of you may recall our concern about ICSI which we had last time in September despite putting in writing in our initial paperwork that we did not want this yet found out we had it post transfer.
I have since read and found out from discussions from IM  that ICSI can lead to the production of unviable embryos if there is a genetic or chromosome problem with either sperm or egg - if happened naturally there would be a lower rate of fertilisation or none at all, but only those with a better structure would fertilise.  This gives some credence to my concern that ICSI may have produced a larger number of embryos which would have otherwise not occured hence it would make it more difficult to select viable embryos, as this seems to be a rather superficial test.  Therefore if we had had this done naturally, then fewer embryos may have fertilised, but these may have had a greater chance of viability. It is possible that some of the other 5 embryos rejected would have been better for us, hence ICSI in this case may have lowered our chances of a successful conception rather than increased it.  What still bothers me is that we never given the option to make an informed choice about this, but had it done without our consent. We will be giving some consideration as to how we will bring this up with IVIB and with what objective. I tihink we will probably he asking for one free cycle, however I am sure there will be resistance, and we may find ourselves blacklisted by all Spanish clinics if we make a fuss- that is also our concern.  It may therefore be better to do nothing.

I think ICSI would have been indicated  if there was a general low fertilisation rate with us, but we have never had problems, so I am not clear why they have taken this step.  I will be writing to ask them at least without raising their defences.

Any more news or views would be helpful, hope no-one is bored with this line of discussion!

love,

roze


----------



## Janny

Abby - great news about your eggs - hope lots have fertilised! And well done for surviving the anaesthetic needle  

Great to see so many new people posting on here - but I'm afraid i just can't keep up with who's who at the moment .  Welcome to all of you.

Plurps try not to worry too much about the sperm count. Once the infection is cleared there will be no problem with ICSI. My Dh has almost no perfect sperm but those he has are chromosomally normal. The embryologist at CERAM was able to find enough good ones to produce embryos for us. Ours was one of the worse samples she had ever seen, but you really only need a tiny number provided the embryologist enjoys a challenge  !

Michelle brilliant news about your embies. Lots of luck and serenity for the 2ww.

So sorry that I don't have time or brainpower for lots of personal hellos. I forgot that we'd started a new strand and thought you'd all gone terribly quiet when I got no email notifications of new posts! I couldn't have been more wrong  

Love to all - Jan xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Badger - I'm glad you got hot under the collar with your GP. I  am sick to the back teeth of unhelpful, uninformed and uncaring GP's and other NHS staff. I phoned for some blood test results the other week which came back negative (thankfully) I asked for confirmation in writing which the receptionist said was no problem. I went to the surgery a couple of days later to collect the letter to be told that the GP had said I didn't need written confirmation!!! They are my test results and I only want a copy so I know exactly what I have had and can show the results to my clinic and to any future clinic I may attend. It really isn't much to ask but seemingly too much for my GP !!! 
The times I have had to explain that getting donor IVF treatment is a non-starter in the UK and they just look at you as if you have landed from outer space!!!
Anyway rant over (slagging off the NHS is my favourite topic) ... Badger I am glad you stuck up for yourself and got what you wanted.

Abby 10 eggs sounds fabulous I hope they are all fertilising and dividing nicely.

Michelle - good luck on your 2ww   

Finally welcome to Meercat and Jassie - your sister sounds wonderful!

Love to all
Crusoe  
x


----------



## abbyw

!

Had the phone call from Ruth today and we got 7 eggs that fertilised!!!   DH and I are thrilled!!!

Ruth thinks that they´ll do a Day 3 transfer so that´ll be Monday then for ET.

I´ll update you then I guess. Don´t know about number of cells....forgot to ask actually!    I was in a state of shock I suppose on hearing that 7 made it. (I´d had a dream that Ruth rang with the words,unfortunately........no eggs fertilised! What am I like??!!!!)

Michelle -   for the 2ww. Hopefully I´ll be joining you soon!  

Katherine -   on the weight loss! That´s an amazing achievement!  

Kendra - sending you loads of  !   for testing this week!

Meerkat -   for your appointment at Ceram. You´ll love it there!   Not long to go now anyway. Fingers crossed it all works out well for you. 

Bye for now  

Abby


----------



## Jennifer

7    That is fantastic news Abby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They didn't tell us how many cells until transfer day - I think they only tell you about fertilisation at this stage 

    Good Luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valie

Katherine,    WELL DONE!!!!   What's your secret?

Michelle,      Take it easy and be good to yourself

Abby,          Great news! Good luck with next part!!

Crusoe,        I love slagging the NHS too. Can't believe they didn't think you needed your results in writing. I hope you gave him whatfor!!       

welcome to Steve and Meerkat. You'll get as addicted as the rest of us!!

Love to everyone,

Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## valie

Jassie,      Your sister must think the world of you, you're very lucky! I have 3 sisters but they're all too old! Have a great time at Ceram and Marbella generally.

Meerkat,    Hope all goes well at Ceram. Enjoy the trip! 

Michelle,      8 cells sounds wonderful. I don't know much about this but that's way more developed than any of mine ever were. You're off to such a good start. Bring us all some luck now!

Love Valiexxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Valie - thanks so much.  We think it's a pretty good start.  Just need them to like me now. 

Abby - that's brilliant, hun!  They didn't tell us how many cells until we were in the ET room.  I'm sure because it will change between the call and ET.  Don't worry.  Just relax yourself! 

lots and lots of     to everybody!

may we have lots of   s this year.

xx michelle


----------



## Jennifer

I know I keep saying this but I am worried about missing people off - Please can you send me IMs with any updates if you want them added to the list 

Cheers all


----------



## valie

Back again,

There's no getting rid of me tonight. 

Badger,      Just read your post about your Dr being so neg about treatment abroad. What does he know?  My consultant was surprised I took this decision too. I kinda got the evil look from her, she couldn't understand why I wouldn't stay in UK. My experience in UK was awful and I tried telling her that but seems like it just goes against the grain for them to recommend abroad.

Quick Question;    When Ruth finds a donor, do you get a basic description before any treatment starts?  ie if everything was matched up, if she has proven fertility etc?  Do you have a chance/the right to say I don't like the sound of that one, find another one or is this just not done?  I mean we are paying, I'd like to know what I'm getting before it's too late. 

Does anyone have concerns about having an olive-coloured baby? I was fine about a Spanish donor until the article in the Observor which suggested some fair-skinned donors had olive-skinned babies. We would intend to pass the baby off as our own so it would need to fit in to the family. 

Any comments greatly appreciated.

There, think I'm finally done for the night!  

Hugs to all,

Valie x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Valie,

I just wanted to say that my GP was also surprised and quite negative about treatment abroad. However, after my quite negative experiences in the UK- well, pretty bad at times - I am quite happy to go elsewhere. I'm not the NHS' biggest fan 

Just wanted to say - I'm not worried about an olive-skinned baby. I am pretty fair - have light brown hair and hazel eyes. But DP has very pale blue eyes and dark hair. Maybe if I was very fair I'd be more concerned. However, there are many fair-haired, blue-eyed Spaniards. We are doing DE, so there will also be the genetic input from DP's side. Like you, we would like to pass the baby off as our own, but it's not something that worries me unduly. If it had, we would probably have gone elsewhere - i.e. Poland, Russia, Ukraine, etc.  I think the Observer article was probably going a bit too far by saying this. BTW, we often inherit traits from several generations back - and we cannot be guaranteed to look exactly like our parents - I look far more like my dad's side of the family than my mother's - or so I'm told!

Good luck!

Hi to everyone else too - I hope you are all having a great weekend 


Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Michelle - fabulous news!  7 embies!!!  I hope you rest up during the next two weeks and have a really serene and relaxing time.     

Katherine.....my hat goes off to you!!!!  Your weight loss is incredible, well done.  I'm sure it helps with the fertility overall.  Sorry your DP has hurt his ankle!  xx

Roze, thanks for the FISH explanation.....just when I was getting cocky re "knowing it all"!!!!!  I'm obviously a novice (and wish to stay that way, if you know what I mean.....!)  Interesting comments re ICSI.  My DP and I only had embies which were formed through ICSI, all the other eggs didn't fertilise, which is worrying I suppose.  Good luck with the request for another go with no charge.  I think you have every right to request this and as long as you remain unemotional about it and business like, I can't see why this would cause you to be blacklilsted.  Go for it, you deserve it and if it only serves the purpose of getting the clinic to be more specific and more communicative, then that's better than nothing.  xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

well we should of been in Spain and where are we at home!!

I have beenkeeping an eye on things but haven't got much to report. We are re scheduling everything until end of May half term again. Hopefully this time it won't be the donor who gets preggers but me    

Excuse me if I don't post much in the next couple of months but be assured I am following everyones progress very closely

Love Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone!

Abby - 7 embies is fantastic !! Lets hope this is a lucky 7 and your future baby / babies are amongst them. I hope everything goes smoothly for ET tomorrow.
I love seeing your posts because of the pink gerbera you have as a picture - it always reminds me of my wedding as I had pink gerberas in my bouquet - they are such a happy flower!

Valie - I am not in the slightest worried about having an olive skinned baby. I just feel so grateful that there are women out there who are willing to donate eggs to people like me and I just so desperately want a baby that I am not too concerned about he or she looking too much like my DH or me. We have always intended to tell any future child about their background and all our family know that we are having donor egg treatment as for me there has never been any other option. I think what Kasia says about inheriting traits from several generations back is very true and I think very often people see simularities in babies and their parents becuase they expect to do so. 

As for turning down a donor - yes I guess you have the right to do this. As you say you are paying and if you feel uncomfortable about any aspect of your donor you have a right to say that. We had a very basic description of our donor i.e age, hair colour, eye colour, blood group and that she had children of her own. I think this is more than some clinics give you.
I hope Ruth finds you a donor soon.

Dawnguzz - I really hope the next few months pass quickly. It seems things weren't meant to be at the moment but better times are round the corner. 

Love crusoe
x


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone !! .. ooops afternoon ... just got up ! ..  naughty me !

Crusoe, I feel the same about you about skin colour etc of donor, ie I don't really mind.  In fact I quite like the idea of a pretty daughter who has slightly Spanish looks. But I do acknowledge that that is entirely because I plan to be reasonably open about our treatment, and eventually to tell our daughter.  I respect the fact that we are all different and some people don't want anyone to know.  Obviously a closer match is more important in that case, despite the 'several generations back' resemblances.  I think we will all be a bit hypervigilant, but for those of you who don't want anyone to know, I would imagine that because people have no idea about your treatment, they will be far less vigilant and maybe wouldn't even notice the olive skin, if it appears.  I have just imagined myself meeting a baby for the 1st time of a friend, and it having a different skin colour to her.  I wouldn't automatically think "Oh she must have gone abroad for egg donation " (and even less so if I wasn't already in this game !)  I think it will be a bit difficult at first (ie feeling like you are hiding something from people), but would get easier and easier as you find it less of an issue than you might imagine.  Does all that make sense ?.. sorry, a bit rambling.

Dawn,  hope you don't disappear too much between now and may .. we'll miss you !!!    I do understand that you will want a break though !!

AJ and Roze .. interesting stuff about tests and ICSI.  Yes, I see your point about ICSI increasing the number of embies, but increasing the likelihood of non-viable embies.  It is something worht looking into further.  Roze, I am sure you would never be blacklisted, even by IVIB.  You are effectively buying a product and an expensive one at that.  If it was a computer you had bought and you had specifically asked for a particular type but got a different type, you wouldn't think twice about questioning it.  This is just the same.  It is not in IVIB's interest to blacklist anyone anyway without legitimate reason, as they would know that the news would get out and that they would look like the bad guys, not you.

Abby ... fantastic news about 7 embies !!!! 1.  2.   3.   4.  5.   6.   7.    WOW  !!!!  Good luck for ET and for planty of frosties !!      

Michelle ....great news about the 8 cells !!  all very promising !!

Meercat .. have a great time at Ceram.

GPs eh !!!  Mine refused to prescribe any of my drugs as she was too scared of litigation if anything went wrong.  Huh, so supportive eh !  She spoke to me as if I was a freak, but then was very sheepish when I reappeared later with a BFP !  I had thought she would be fine as she seems young, progressive and intelligent.  Instead she seemed too lazy to even spend the time looking into my treatment protocol to help herself understand.  The trick is, I think, to leave plenty of time for everyhting.  I made the mistake of getting my drugs at the last minute, and then having to scrabble around desperately trying to find someone who would write me a prescription.  IVIB were waiting for me to start immediately and my GP suggested I wait a month !  Silly *(*&&$$££"%£*&( !!!!

Katherine oh super sylph like woman ...I am in total awe !! 

Lesley, can I fly you up here to make me a meal ?  You make my mouth water with all your culinary delights !  Please make enough for Blueballs too,  ...and will you bring Mr Snoop as he sounds a star !  We can take him for a walk up the hill and he can chase rabbits.

Lots of love and enjoy wallowy Sundays everyone.  Take extra special care those of you 2WWers.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell!     Once again you have said what I was planning to write soo much better that I ever could - what a star you are!!!     
Just a thought now you have " 0 days to go" what will it say now?! 

xxx to everyone - sorry for the quick post - trying to do too many things at once


----------



## bluebell

It said 0 days to go yesterday too !  I think it gets stuck there !  It does say 40W1day tho !
Big hugs and smackers to you RSMUM.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just one more thought on the olive skin thing ....... I have a strong feeling that Spanish clinics recruit donors from Eastern Europe.  I asked IVIB which country our donor came from, but they wouldn't tell us.  I Obviously there are loads of pale skin types there.  Maybe Ruth if you are reading this you could confirm my suspicions ??!!!  Funnily enough country of origin is the one thing that I would love to know, so I may press IVIB again for just that one morsel of info. Somehow it seems an important thing for a child born of donation to know.  I would actually prefer the donor to be Spanish.
What do you all think ?
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jassie

to everyone! Many thanks for my lovely bubbles    and messages  

Abby - so sorry we'll miss each other. We're staying at the Miribar Spa in Marbella. My very best wishes to you for tomorrow.   

Lesley Jane - Your dog story took me back to the time when my own beloved pooch was more interested in a bouncy ball just in front of my face than he was about my face behind it, went for the ball and caught my eye! I had a black eye and couldn't feel my entire head for a week!!!!! He was so sorry, though. If onyl he could talk, I am sure he would have been fussing around me and making me cups of tea. Bless him. Thankfully, no long-lasting effects. I can feel my head now   Hope your DH is better soon x

Meerkat - I imagine you're as nervous/anxious/excited as I am about your initial consultation. I'll report back when we get back from Spain later in the week. I've had such good reports about the clinic, and especially about Ruth, that I feel I know her already! A friend of a friend went to Ceram after some failed IVFs over here and was so positive about the experience (and so pregnant too).

Kendra - good luck for testing! Bestest wishes  

AJ and Valie - you're absolutely right, my sister is an angel. She's been doing even more research and has already lined up our dad to do her injections (he keeps pigs and is well experienced in such matters - although I had to draw the line when he offered to do the artificial insemination. He once got a litter of 16 after he AId one of his sows. I know it's a good result, but somehow....)

Michelle - fantastic news!! You put your feet up and take it easy during your   Warm wishes to you  

Katherine - your A&E trip sounds a nightmare. The NHS cites a target of 98 per cent of people being seen within four hours in A&E and thinks this is an OK length of time to wait. Grrrr.  Hoep DS is feeling a little less sore now.

Dawnguzz - I really feel for you. What a   thing to happen. I hope your new donor comes through for you soon.


Much love to everyone
Jx


----------



## abbyw

!

Just a quick qusetion for you all really? How ´well´should I be feeling 2 days since EC??

I only ask because I still feel very bloated and my stomach is actually quite sore. Is this normal? I´m getting worried for ET tomorrow.  

Thanks

Abby


----------



## bluebell

Jassie ... sorry missed you off my posts !  
Love the idea of the pig insemination !!!!  An organic farmer friend of ours the other day offered to deliver my babe. .. using ropes and a tube of sheep obstetric jelly    The jelly sounds logical, so i might buy a tube to take to hozzie with me !!
Good luck with everything Jassie,      
Bluebell xx


----------



## bluebell

Abby, I always felt like that with ET with my own eggs. It is normal apparently . After all, your ovaries and bits have taken quite a bruising and battering. if it gets *REALLY* bad though contact Ruth in case of OHS (ovarian hyperstimulation).
Don't worry though, a certain amount of bloating and discomfort and period type pains is normal.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jassie

Hi Bluebell - what a thought! I'd worry if he starts greasing up his arm and calling for extra straw!!

Jxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jassie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kone

Abby great news about seven eggs fertilising seven is a magical number good luck with et.
Yes i am pretty chuffed with myself about losing the weight the four W's is my secret .Weight Watchers, Walking and Willpower although i have to confess i did go and see a hypnotherapist in January for the first time ever.Well he helped my DH give up smoking last year after he had smoked for over thirty years!! So after all my years of yo yo dieting losing it putting it on again etc..... i gave it a go and maybe it is heping.As this will be our last treatment before we say enough is enough I wanted to give myself as much chance of sucess as possible.
Jumping on the pale skinned baby topic.We are not telling anyone about donor egg treatment so ideally would like , if lucky enough for ed to work  to have a pale skinned baby that would blend in !!.Probably very selfish and we are very aware of how lucky we would be for someone to donate their eggs and give us this chance.But hey so we are selfish.
Blubell you must be getting so excited finally about to meet your precious baby hope delivery goes smohtly for you.
Happy Sunday Must get back to the hoovering
Katherinex
p.s. Ds still in alot of pain.We are packing a suitcase for our return trip to casualty on tuesday for another x-ray.Books ,sleeping bags,sandwiches mp3 player,etc..


----------



## crusoe

Afternoon everyone

I have just read back my last post - I'm not sure if the tone was right!
I certainly don't think it is selfish to want a baby that looks like you and while I plan to tell any future child about their background I fully understand and respect why some people don't want this or have a different view. I'm not sure my post really said this.
I have very strong opinions about a lot of things including IVF and I do sometimes tell it how I see it. My colleagues at work think I am really hard (I'm not - it's all a front to cope with life) but feel free to jump on me when I get all opinionated!!  

Love to all.
Bluebell - hope Miss lobby puts in an appearance soon!!

Crusoe  
x


----------



## crusoe

OMG

I have just checked my stats. Since 3rd June last year I have spent 2 days, 12 hours and 9mins on FF!!

That will just confirm my husband's belief that I am FF addicted!!

crusoe


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well I typed out a long message and lost it all just as I was about to post %&(**"£!!! Computer!!! I have been keeping an eye on you all, well here goes let's try again!
Crusoe& Badger - I totally agree with you about GP's and Dr's receptionists!! I have had a nightmare with both tests and getting results are concerned. I have had the same problem with wanting test results in hard copy and being told I didn't need to!! Who are they to say anyway and how hard is it to press'Print'. Also it's true that as soon as you mention DE abroad they look at you like you are crazy. How many thimes have you been asked by a GP 'what's wrong with DE in this country?' they have no idea. I could go on and on....oh well rant over!! Well done for standing up to them Badger, that's the only way you get what you want...unfotunately.

Abby - Congratulations. That was quite a number of eggs and to have 7 embies is fantastic. I wish you well with the ET tomorrow. Good luck!

Cesca - Hope you had a good birthday.

Michelle - Wishing you a speedy 2ww!

Katherine - 17 pounds in 4 weeks. That's amazing. What a star...well done you!

Jassie - Welcome to abroadies. You will love the CERAM. Your sister sounds wonderful. Your story about the pigs made me laugh!

Kendra - Hope you are well and the 2ww is flying by. When do you test?

Plurps - I hope all is okay withDP. I'me sure once the infection has cleared all with be okay. Good luck.x

Meerkat- Welcome to abroadies. The Ceram is great and Marbella too. Enjoy your trip in March. We are also out in March, but towards the end.

Lesley - Chinese sounded wonderful. I have also been trying to keep fit and eat healthy this week. I was doing okay until Friday night....I had too much Beer/Wine along with an unhealthy take away. Then last night we went out and had more of the same. Oh well I'll start again Monday!! Mr Snoops sounds great...your story made me laugh!! What's on the menu tonight?

AJ - I think you are right about the luck chnaging on this board. I think we've had enough bad luck...time things changed starting with Kendra!! Hope you are okay.

Roze - Hope you get all the answers you are after. It all sounds so confusing.

Safarigirl - Hope you are okay and feeling a little better. Sending you a big hug.

Bluebelle  - Come on Miss Lobby!!!

Well I think I'd better go, hope I haven't forgot anyonr...Hello to Holly,Janny,Ruth, Jennifer,Valie,Stevie and all my other FF buddies,

Yes...I have finally finished!!

Bel,x


----------



## cesca

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. I am feeling very old.... at 45 what am I doing still waiting for a baby? I can't believe how most of my fertile years have been about ivf and i am now nearly at the menopause and it still is dominating my life. I hope to God that it all ends soon!


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

Can I join you all?  I have just applied to CERAM for an initial consultation.  

Wishing you all the best and hope to be chatting to you all soon.



love Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Gosh this site is sooooooooooo busy now I cant keep up... 

Well sunday nite already...went out with some friends from my uni days last night and got totally wrecked..very naughty I know but you have to hang loose once in a while..

Got my new book friday ' how to deal with stress and learn to relax'..well its working,   I havent even opened it yet as Im soooo relaxed after last nite - ha ha

Been worried today though..my dh is having problems with his eye..you remember I told you mr.snoop nose dived him..well his vision has gone blurred and the worrying thing is he is already blind in his right eye so not so funny anymore..Im taking him to the doc's first thing to get it looked at..keep your fingers crossed girls that he's ok  

Nikkiank - welcome ..course you can join us  ..its lovely to meet you and all the best for Ceram xx

Cesca..youre not old hun..know how you feel about the ivf taking over youre life tho..lets hope we all have a brilliant year and lots of babies and it will have been well worth the wait..just think how loved these babies will be after us all wanting and waiting for them for so long xx

Bel - I whole heartedly agree with youre rant..the menu tonite is donuts- yum yum , just had two now - wot a fatty 

Crusoe - I darent look how much time Ive spent on here..bet Im not far behind you tho...

Jassie - youre posts made me laugh re the insemination   Know what you mean re the pooches wanting to say sorry..Mr. Snoop thought he was in trouble and went and sat in the corner like a naughty boy..bless him..you gotta love em havent you  

Bluebell - would love to go for a walk with you with Mr.Snoop..probaly best when Miss Lobby has arrived though - eh? Youre reply re olive skinned babies was fab..I could not have said it better myself..

Mchelle - lots of luck..thinking of you..

abbyw - I was quite sore both times after EC..but if you have any worries I would speak to Ruth...lots and lots of love and luck.


Hi to everyone else..hope you all had a nice weekend..will let you know how my dh gets on tomorrow..

also found out Friday that I have to go to China for a week with my job on the 25th Feb..fab opportunity and all that but am also going to miss my dh soooo much and Mr.Snoop and of course all you guys...Am also worried about taking my dostinex whilst there so am going to wait to start it until I come back I think..am going to drop Ruth an Im to let her know and also incase they try to contact me re a donor whilst Im there...

God just realised this is such a me me me post..sorry gals..love to you all

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## Paxi

Hi girls, I've been checking in regularly but haven't had much time to post - however half term is now apon us...  Cesca, Happy Birthday, I hope you hear from Ceram soon.  Every sympathy to those who have had recent BFNs.  I've been there 4 times with IVF, so have a little understanding of what you are feeling.  
We have a potential date now for our donor's EC, assuming all goes well.  Coming on here makes me realise what couldn't go well...    Hopefully we fly to Spain on March 19th, ready for EC on the 20th.  Is anyone else likely to be in Ceram that week?  
I've been jumping through the usual hoops to get this ok'd by school, and am trying to find out if the County Council have an IVF policy - anyone else found anything like that?  I'll let you know if I have any luck...
Finally, just to say my GP, well one from the practice, kindly prescribed the pill for me, so I didn't have to pay.  This is the only part of my fertility treatment I've ever had from the NHS, and I feel quite excited by it!  He's given me 3 packs, so there's some there  if we have to do all this again!
Good luck to everyone - Kitty


----------



## shazzer

A quick update from me for the list please. In Spain arrrived yesterday ec scheduled for tomorrow. Donor looking good but there are lots of hurdles yet. the big fertilisation one for instance. had a nightmare yesterday while having acupuncture that none fertilised had not really thought of it all before but so much hangs on the next few days geting really nervous. ot drunk yesterday in fact on 3 glasses of wine as hate flying and getting anxious. Not really the best enviroment for my little babies to start life is it feel very guilty today so only on water. Can´t beleive the weather in Spain. Hotel good though so pleased if only there was more than one english channel. 


Abby good luck for rt tomorrow. I hope I am as lucky as you with the result. where are you staying. Sorry I brought the rain with me.

Michelle 2 8 cell sounds fantastic. They are really on there way sending you positive vibes.

Well goodbye from a very anxious person. need to go to dinner now as starving

Sharon


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Sharon - all the best to you sweetie.  Sending lots and lots of fertilisation vibes. 

Kitty - woohoo on getting the pill free!!!  Best of luck to you with your upcoming treatment. 

Lesley - hope your hubby's eyes are ok. 

Welcome Nikki - best of luck with your consult! 

 Cesca!!!

  to our PCs Bel!  Mine did that earlier today, twice!

a big   to bluebell, jassie, crusoe, abby, paxi, kone, rsmum and anyone else I missed! 

  

Love,
Michelle


----------



## valie

Sharon,    Good luck with EC and the whole fertilisation thing. Hope you get lots of lovely embies.  

Lesley,      Hope all ok with DH and that's his eye's feeling a little better. I think it's great that you have the chance to go to China for your work. Enjoy it, see it as a break, I mean you can't be working ALL the time!  

Dawn,      I'm really sorry it didn't work out this time but May's not that far away. Stay positive. 

Jassie,          Maybe we've all missed a trick here and we should be doing DIY insemination with your pig friend!

Bluebell,        You must be dying with anticipation! Anyday now!! 

Love Valiexx


----------



## valie

Sorry, forgot to say,

Welcome and good luck to Nikki and Paxi!

Valie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Abroadies

Just a quick message to wish Abby well for ET tomorrow 


And hopefully Bluebell has an important delivery soon !  



Meerkat x


----------



## Bel

Paxi,

I am hopefully out in Marbella the same time as you. We also have EC on 20/21st(hopefully!). Maybe see you there!

Morning to all my FF buddies,

Bel,x


----------



## casey

Bel - my appt at Ceram is on 22nd - will you be there then?

Michelle - great news about embies     for your 2ww

Welcome to paxi, jassie and meerkat - you will get all the support you need here  

Abby - good luck for today

shazzer - hope everything goes well for you over next couple of days - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX

Lesley - hope dh's eye turns out to be nothing serious - and enjoy China ( and yeah I am a bit jealous)

Cesca - happy belated birthday and remember you are as old as ( the man) you feel  

Kone - your weight loss is great - my oestopath said ive had to stop running for a bit so ive come to a bit of standstill - but i am going to start again ASAP

AJ & Roze - about ICSI - with IVF i always had poor fertilisation - my UK mistakenly did IVF instead of ICSI and i got 1 embie - IM did ICSI and i got 3 - I thought well if maybe they were better quality, then this counter balances the ICSI and i am still in a better position than if i used my own eggs and IVF - but the IVF/ICSI thing is something i want to discuss with ruth as dh's SA from IM wasn't great

plurps - hope dh's infection is clearing up

Bluebell - howare you - are you drinking gallons of raspberry tea and practising deep breathing - or going for the natural methofd of a veryy hot curry and lots of 
   

RSmum - hows it going ? - any news about a donor yet ? 

Valie - hope everyone has managed to reassure about your worries about an olive skinned baby - i just think once eveyone sees im pregnavt ( am i over confident ? ) then no-one will ecer guess this baby is not genetically mine and by the time i tell the child no-one will care 

Dawn - hope the months go by very quickly and May is here before you know it - i am hoping to be at Ceram in may so maybe we'll be there together

kendra - hope your 2ww is going ok - let us know how you are getting on?

Has anyone heard from Eathe about how sam is after his op ?

safari gril - how are you ? hope your ok 

Hi to pinkpaula, ruth, jennifer, stevie, and anyone i may have missed  
Anyway got to go to work now
love caseyxx


----------



## nikkiank

Hello Girls 

Thank you all for the welcome!  .

Ceram have just come back to me with an initial consultation appointment for 29th March!   

I just have to hope that my renewed passport gets back to me before then!!  

Speak soon and I promise to catch up with what stage everyone is at as soon as possible.

love Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kendra

Morning everyone! You won’t believe how long it is taking me to write this message – knicker checking every 5 mins certainly slows things down! Today is my official test date but I’m trying hard to wait until Wednesday- theory is that by then I wouldn’t risk a false positive and most important, my DH will be around that day. It will make checking the dreaded P stick so much easier if I know that he is there for me.

I’ve had AF pains on and off since last night and they are nagging as I write – hence the frequent knicker checks! No other symptoms tho, just the exhausted feeling I’ve had all week, but that was down to the fluey virus thing I ‘ve had I think, rather than anything else.
Sorry for going on about my aches & pains, just getting really nervous now as the 2WW is nearly over …

LesleyJane, hope your DH’s eye is getting better and that he can get an appointment with the GP very soon, China sounds exciting …!
Paxi – good news that you have a date for Spain in March
Shazzer – try not to be too anxious (easier said than done, I know) – remember we are all here thinking positive vibes for you!
Abby – very best wishes for ET today! 
Hello to Casey, AJ, Holly, Kasia, Plurps, Michelle, SafariGirl and everyone!

Love a very nervous & wobbly Kendra


----------



## Janny

Oh Kendra I really feel for you! What iron will you must have to be able to hold out even beyond the official test date! Don't worry about the AF pains - they don't necessarily mean anything bad. I had them from day 9 post EC and still get them occasionally. Personally I don't usually get AF pains until after the flow starts, so it was less scary for me because I knew it wasn't normal.

Abby good luck with ET in half an hour   . Let us know all about it  

Love to everyone x

Jan x


----------



## safarigirl

Kendra - wishing you lots of luck with your testing .....      

blowing you a few bubbles for extra luck as well


----------



## Plurps

Kendra    Hang in there.  The confusion and panic when you do a test early and then you aren't actually sure if the result is a true reading or not is quite soul destroying.  I don't have willpower but I pray that you can just distract yourself for a few more day!!!!!    

It must be hell........

DH has taken his prescription to hopefully get rid of his 'infection'.  I would really like to know how long they think he might have had it and why, when his count dropped so dramatically, did my consultant not request/suggest a test.  IM just did it automatically.  He will be flying out there in about 10 days to give them another sample to test.  I suddenly feel they are being much more thorough than the my clinic.  I am on Yasmin at the mo and have the most extraordinary AF aching pains - have barely been on it a week.  Did anyone else get this?

In the scheme of things I am moaning about very little compared to some your disappointments so I send you all much love and


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to quickly wish Kendra lots of luck for testing and lots of willpower too - it must be torture waiting!
 


Plurps - It sounds like IM are being very throrough - that's a great sign!  I hope your DH's infection clears up very soon! I'm due to start Yasmin on Friday (or whenever AF arrives) - and as I already have AF pains (they normally start a few days before AF arrives), I am a wee bit concerned that they are going to get worse now! Anyway, hopefully it will all be worth it, eh?! Have you had any other side effects? I think Louise mentioned she felt a bit nauseous for a day or so, but I'm not sure how she is doing now. Hopefully fine. She said Yasmin was a new pill, which is supposed to have fewer side effects than older ones.

Hope everyone else is doing well   
Sorry, I've too much work to mention everone personally.

Kasia


----------



## Plurps

No side effects until this morning  my legs ache too.  Apparently Yasmin has been around for a while just, I guess, not prescribed by all.  My prob was that I had no signs of AF even tho I was at day 32 of my cycle and when they did the scan at IM they could find no indications that it was going to start so..... they said, lets get on with it, and I started the pill the next morning.  So, now I'm wondering if the missing AF is now trying to have a 'go'!!! 

Will go to the gym now and try and forget about it.....make a different part of me ache instead!

P


----------



## Kendra

Thanks ladies for all the lovely good wishes! I'm feeling better already! You wonderful people!  

In between knicker checks today and logging on here, I won't get much work done today will I! Plurps, I'll take your advice and do a little gentle bopping around whenever I feel wobbly - should take my mind off things!

I don't think I have much willpower tho - I'm just too cowardly to test! 

Kasia - don't worry, I didn't notice anything at all when I started Yasmin - you'll be fine too. 

kendra


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! Kendra you are amazing! Soo strong... just wanted to send you tons and tons of    ..we need LOADS more BFP's on this thread..Janny needs someone to join her!

Thinking of you.

No news from me I'm afraid, hoping to chat with Ruth tomorrow to see what's up. Pretty    this morning as DH kept me awake late last night - he was downstairs and making such a racket! Sometimes I feel like it's just me going through this who infertility thing..  

sorry..just had to rant!

Deb x


----------



## Plurps

Can someone tell me what, if any, side effects there are from Yasmin.....  I can't find anything anywhere.

My muscles are completely weak and burning today - shoulders, knees, hips - it may be the onset of flu but just want to make sure its not a 'side-effect'

    FEBRUARY IS absolutely the start of the luckiest streak that has ever been known on this site more    than you can shake a   at.      

P


----------



## Janny

That's the spirit Plurps  ! 

Usually the leaflet in the packet lists every conceivable scary side effect... Did you get your pills from the GP? If so I'd call them and set your mind at ease. If that pill isn't suiting you I'm sure there will be an alternative - we put ourselves through enough without the symptoms you are suffering!

Jan x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

Sorry you aren't feeling well - if you search for Drospirenone on Google, you will find quite a lot of information on Yasmin. For example:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/uspdi/500299.html#SXX20

There are many possible, side effects, but most of them seem to be quite minor. If you feel concerned though, maybe you could contact IM or even your GP? It might reassure you at least.

Hope you feel better soon!

Kasia


----------



## Plurps

In an attempt to 'upgrade' myself I am trying to learn Spanish.  However, its not really good enough to understand what the @@@@@@@@@@ instructions are saying on my Yasmin packet.  I got them from IM!!!!!!

Have looked on the internet and its all pretty basic stuff - none of them mention my aches!!!.  

Sitting typing in my gym kit - the spirit is very willing but I can't get my butt of this chair!!

P


----------



## Plurps

Kasia
Well done - it confirms my symptoms - abdominal cramping, unusual tiredness/weakness.  I can give in and take my gym kit off.

Does anyone else beat themselves up for not going to the gym?  I havent been since Thursday and feel v v guilty.  However, I have to say am loving the fact that now I am no longer injecting I have lost 2kg, may it continue.

P


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

I'm just quoting (or trying to!) from the instructions in my packet...

Basically, the frequent side effects include menstrual changes - i.e. mid-cycle bleeding, breast pains/tenderness, etc. And other frequent (possible) problems include headaches, mild depression, migraines, nausea, vaginal discharge, leucorrhoea etc. Infrequent side effects stated on the leaflet include changes in the libido, hypertension, hypotension, vomiting, acne, eczema, pruritis (intense itching), vaginitis, bloating, changes in body weight etc. Very rare side effects include asthma, and thromboembolism (i.e. blood clots blocking arteries etc.).  

But please don't be scared by all of the above.  I imagine the drug companies have to put down every single possible side effect and most people don't suffer any! 

I've got the beginnings of flu myself today and am all achey and tired - so maybe what you are feeling is unrelated to Yasmin? If you are still worried though, why don't you contact IM? I am sure you they will be able to advise you and reassure you too!

Hope you feel better soon!


Kasia



P.S. Our messages must have crossed! And yes, I know what you mean about beating yourself up! I've not been to the gym for FAR longer than that!!! I do cycle a lot, but recently with the cold weather, I must admit I've been VERY lazy!!!


----------



## Plurps

Kasia

I too am a cyclist - the worst thing is - everytime one has a treatment.  YOU STOP EVERYTHING.  and does it make a difference.  NO.  When I got pregnant naturally, I was gyming/boxing/cycling - it was only one day running in Hyde Park that I felt like I was towing another body and that was about 2 days before I tested positive.... It was unfortunate that I lost it at 11weeks.
They always say, if its meant to be, it will hang in there.....but, we become over cautious which I hate!!

P
I am banging on this morning  sorry


----------



## Kasia

Plurps said:


> Kasia
> 
> I too am a cyclist - the worst thing is - everytime one has a treatment. YOU STOP EVERYTHING. and does it make a difference. NO. When I got pregnant naturally, I was gyming/boxing/cycling - it was only one day running in Hyde Park that I felt like I was towing another body and that was about 2 days before I tested positive.... It was unfortunate that I lost it at 11weeks.
> They always say, if its meant to be, it will hang in there.....but, we become over cautious which I hate!!
> 
> P
> I am banging on this morning sorry


I know exactly what you mean! I'm meant to be working very hard but am not able to concentrate (my excuse!) due to pre-AF pains! Any excuse really... I've never been pregnant but when you think of of millions of women all over the world get pregnant without knowing it and without changing their everyday routine a bit (even whilst drinking, smoking etc.). Those of us that are not so fortunate try to be as healthy as possible, eliminating any possible element that could stop us getting pregnant and it still doesn't work sometimes! Life, eh?! So, maybe we should just go out there, have a good time! 

Better do SOME work before lunchtime I suppose... and then I've promise myself I'll go out for a walk!!!

Kasia


----------



## nats210

Well back from Ceram & must admit I feel a lot better now we have had out initial consultation.  still have some worries about what a baby could look like, i know they can't clone you but i would have thought that a picture may help remember your features. has anyone left 1 with them? DH is still a bit concerned about an olive skin & dark features. 
So now we just need to let Ruth know if we wish to proceed which hopefully we will have more answers to after our appointment at the Lister.

Sharon I hope everything went well today fingers crossed for you.

Kendra Wishing you a positive hang on in there.

Plurps sorry you are not feeling too good.

sorry for the lack of personals in a rush at work.
Love
nats
x


----------



## Plurps

Nats - did they not take your photo.  At IM they took a photo of both of us to add to our file.

P


----------



## Womb with a View

Well done Kendra for not succuming to the evil pee sticks yet!  You have a will of iron.  Good luck sweets.  I don't think it's possible to actually have a menstrual bleed with the patches.....it suppresses the cycle, doesn't it?  So, you can forget about that, one less thing to worry about.  Any AF type pains are very common and I think, putting my hypnotherapy hat on here, it is muscle memory....or just the drugs.  I had them 2 HOURS after ET!!  Not possible.....but happened so it must have been something else.  GOOD LUCK!!!!            

Plurps.....I know what you mean about feeling guilty and not having been to the gym since Thursday.  The last time I went was Tuesday.  However, I can't remember which year that was.... xx


----------



## Plurps

AJ AJ AJ

I laughed and laughed and laughed.....  

P


----------



## Womb with a View

but Plurps....I'm being serious.....I don't know which year it was!!!!   However, just so you guys don't now visualise me as some heavyweight couch potato......I used to Ceroc (dance) anything from 3 to 5 times a week until the last 18 months and now I'm "walking very, very fast" around the streets in an attempt to get fit once more!  It's really quite funny because, if DP comes along for the "very fast walk", he doesn't even break into a sweat!  Me - I've got my arms flying around, sweat pumping for Thames Water and panting like a dog in a desert.  Every step he takes I have to take 2!  It's hysterical.  For him it's a stroll, for me a Marathon!  x


----------



## Plurps

aj

Maybe you just have incredibly short legs!!   

P


----------



## RSMUM

I'm the same AJ!


----------



## earthe kitt

Good evening everyone
Just a quick note to let you know that Sam came out of hospital last week and is doing fairly well. A little problem during the op wherein the surgeon accidentally cut into his lymphatic system and so any fat Sam eats is draining into his lungs (Chylothorax)  - He's now on a very low fat diet (4g daily). I have unilaterally decided that if he can't eat fat we won't so we're all on a fat free diet.  Still, in the great scheme of things, a few weeks on a fat free diet is a small price to pay
Apart from that he's doing quite well, starting to play and has recently been seen climbing onto the back of the sofa.
Thank you all so much for your messages - I really was overwhelmed,  you don't know how much it means to receive such support and know that so many people are thinking of him and sending positive thoughts.
I am trying to get up to speed with everyone and have just finished abroadies part 27 - will start part 28 tomorrow. I have to say that it's pretty grim reading - I am so sorry that so many of us are getting BFN's - apart from Janny of course - well done girl  
Will do personals tomorrow but just wanted to check in and say thank you so much for your support.

Jo (and Sam)


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Earthekitt 

So glad to hear from you and really pleased to see that Sam is making a good recovery. I have been thinking of you both a lot recently wandering if you were both alright.

Here is a special   for little Sam he must be a very brave little boy.

Best Wishes Twiggy XXX


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Jo, very very pleased to hear that Sam is recovering quite well from the op.  

Do hope that the problem about not eating fat for Sam is a short term one (I don't meant that in a frivolous way - I am sure you can do without extra problems being added).

With love

Beth
xx


----------



## casey

Jo - so pleased that sam is recovering  and doing what little boys are spposed to do. I hope you are taking it easy too as you have also been thru an ordeal 
love caseyxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Jo, that's very good news about Sam. I wish him all the best 

Clara x


----------



## Jassie

RIGHT - just leaving work to go to pack my bags to head off to CERAM tomorrow.
Will report back when I get back  
Jx


----------



## Womb with a View

So good to hear from you Jo and delighted and relieved Sam is ok and doing well.  Small hiccup re the fat I'm sure.  Give him an extra squeeze of love for me.  Like everyone else, I've been concerned about you and sending my love and prayers.  His photo is infront of me by my PC so I see him all the time, bless him, and he's been constantly in my thoughts.  I'm sure I speak for everyone here, please don't feel pressurised to answer personal IMs as I'm sure you've got dozens.  I certainly wouldn't be offended and just glad to know everything is ok.  I'd rather you spent that time on yourself or on Sam. 

A big hug, love, AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bye, bye Jassie and    Love, AJ xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Jo,

How great to hear from you. I have been thinking about you both loads. I'm so pleased to hear that Sam has come through okay. What a relief for you all. Let's hope he is now well on the way to recovery. Sending you both a big cyber hug!!


Jassie - Safe journey!! Say hello to Ruth for me. Can't wait to hear how you get on!!

Hi to everyone else...gotta go I have a pile of ironing to get through...urghh!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## MichelleM72

Jo, that is wonderful news about Sam.  Lots of    to you both.  I hope his recovery is a speedy one.

Jassie - have a wonderful trip tomorrow and lots of luck to you!

I have a question for all who've gone through ET.  I had mine last Thursday and today started to have weird feelings in my stomach.  Well, while DH was making tea I started to get very bad cramping, constant twinges.  Is it AF related, implantation, or just normal things to feel?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Today's just not a good day for me emotionally and that has made it even worse. 

Sorry - me post.  Love to everybody 

Michelle


----------



## MichelleM72

Holly, thank you so much.  Yep, you're right, it's my first 2ww.  I was doing great 'til today.   I'll have to check out the 2ww thread, thanks.  You have put my mind at ease a bit.

xx Michelle


----------



## bluebell

Michelle .... I really feel for you as I know how horrible 2WW is and how we search for symptoms and constantly knicker and boob check (OKC = obsessive knicker checking !).  It really is hard and we see over and over again on here that nor symptoms can be relied upon.  Every 2WW is different, even for the same person, and any symptoms could either be the drugs or implantation.  Hope you feel a bit better tomorrw.  We'll all be with you.

Jo, so pleased to hear little Sam is recovering.  You have been really missed on here.  Let's hope that he can get on with normal life as soon as possible and run around like crazy like most little boys.

Jassie ... Bon Voyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage !!!!  Good luck at Ceram.
Love to everyone else !
Bluebellxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Thank you Bluebell.   Luckily the twinges have stopped for now.

I do hope you have that baby soon!


----------



## RSMUM

Jo - BRILLIANT news about Sam - sending him a huge         and a big hug to you too - take care of yourself and your little one.

xxx

Michelle - thinking of you chuck - this 2ww is a dreadful time full of          

BIG hello to everyone else..

Off to watch Desperate Housewives - got a billion of 'em recorded - DH out tonight..hehe!


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Michelle.  Ditto what our FFs have said to you - symptoms on the 2ww aren't worth the breath we give them and mean nowt!  However, having said that, I know the worry and concern (and sometimes hope) the 2ww brings.  Please try to relax and just go with it if you can.  The first 2ww is defo the worst one and here's hoping your first is actually your last one!    

RSMum - you're a girl, aren't you?  You know how to live!  I bet you've got a bottle of wine with that as well?  Wish I lived nearer - we'd be snuggled down on the sofa for the night, wine, chocs and DVDs!  xxxxxxxxx  Hope you get good news soon sweets. xxx

Hi Bluebell darling.  Hope Miss Lobby is going to join us soon. xx


----------



## Plurps

WOULD YOU ADAM AND EVE IT  

IM have me 'programmed' in with a donor already!!  I come off the pill on 28th Feb....well it is all down to DH's 'infection' having gone away.
But I am mighty shocked at the speed of this..... quite blown away infact.  

Does it normally move this fast?

P


----------



## RSMUM

wooo-eeh!  great news! Well, when I was with IM I was on the pill for less than a week - so yes!


----------



## Bel

Plurps,

Great news!! Sometimes I think it's better when it all happens so fast...less time to worry??!! Wishing you loads of luck. I come off the Pill around then too, so looks like we will be going through it at the same time!

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Plurps

RSMUM - can you tell me why did you move from IM to Ceram??

P


----------



## crusoe

Fantastic news on your donor Plurps!! 
I definately think the quicker it all happens the less opportunity to worry about everything.
I hope this is the one!!

Good luck
crusoe


PS HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE


----------



## safarigirl

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE

Hope you all have a day filled with LOVE

I got a card that arrived in the post today which DH must have organised to surprise me!  Sweet.

Plurps thats wonderful news about a donor .... how exciting .... i wish it was me!!!!!  CAnt believe will have to wait until August to try again - i sometimes think my lesson from the universe was to learn patience!!!!

Jo - good to have you back on the thread - you were missed on here 

michelee - i echo what AJ says about the 2WW and symptoms and none and it meaning nothing and everythign all at the same time!!!  Not much help to you of course, but we are all thinking of you .... and of course holding thumbs and toes

JAssie hope you have a great time at ceram ...

RSMUM - i have never watched an episode of desperate housewives, perhaps now is the time to start!!

big hello to everyone else


----------



## nikkiank

Plurps

Wow.... fantastic they have a donor for you already!!      Sending lots of   to you! 

love Nikki xxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

_Happy Valentine's Day FF!!_ 

Plurps, that is such great news, sweetie!   

Thank you Safarigirl, Bev and AJ for your encouragement.  I'm definitely feeling a lot better today (other than this flippin' cold! 

Hope everyone has a lovely V-Day!

xx Michelle


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone!

Jo - great to hear from you. Really pleased to hear that Sam is well on the way to recovery  

Michelle - glad you're feeling a bit better today. It impossible to avoid twinge analysis however logical you try to be about the fact that its mostly just the drugs. I was determined not to last time and still succumbed by day 9!

Plurps - great news about your donor

Jassie - enjoy your trip to CERAM. We are having fantastic weather today - 18C and clear blue skies so you should really feel like you are on holiday  

I've just come back from my first scan and everything looks fine so far - HURRAH! Had a scare last night when I had a small red bleed, but its gone now and the doctor said it was just implantation so no problem. I was so relieved when he said the embie was still inside   - and yes its just the one! 

Love to all -

Jan x


----------



## MichelleM72

Janny - when you said you succumbed by day 9 - do you mean you did a pee test?  I'm so glad your scan went well.


----------



## Janny

No Michelle - I meant to twinge analysis! Succumbed to PS on day 11 - and it was negative, positive on day 12  

Jan x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Janny!  So pleased your scan went well........the tiny spotting thing happens a lot with pregnant women I've heard.  So pleased for you!!!

Love, AJ xx


----------



## MichelleM72

ok, I thought that seemed a bit early!


----------



## nats210

Michelle glad to hear you are feeling more positive today having not been on a cycle 2ww I can only imagine what thoughts go through your head.

Plurps excellent news full steam ahead for you.

Janny really pleased your scan went well.

love to all, Happy Valentines
nats
x


----------



## crusoe

Hi Everyone

I'm feeling sorry for myself and just sounding off really.
I have just had a meeting with a colleague who is newly pregnant. I have had to suffer everyone congratulating her and making all kinds of comments. Sometimes I just think " I really can't take much more of this" - the times I have been in this kind of situation and it never gets easier infact it just seems to hurt more and more.  
I'm sure you have all experienced the same.
I am now so nervous about the FET. I am obviously worried about dealing with a negative but after my miscarriage I now feel almost equally terrified of a positive!! 

Sorry to share my stress - but just typing this to people I know understand makes me feel a bit better.

Anyway I'm off home soon for a big Chinese banquet dinner with my lovely, lovely DH and gorgeous puppy.

Love to all crusoe
x


----------



## Lobs

Hi Crusoe
I'm in exactly the same position with someone in my office. As happy as I am for her , if our treatment had worked back in November we would be at the same stage.  . When she bought the scan pictures in that did it for me. My only scan pictures show an empty womb with follicles floating around!
There are so many emotions going on when you're going through this - it is sometimes hard to think anything will go right - but thanks to this website there's proof that it does!!! 
I hope you do eventually get the positive result you wish for.
Have a lovely chinese tonight!! I'm off for a peppered steak with my dp!
Take care
Lobs
xx


----------



## Kendra

Hi Crusoe,

I only popped in to see how everyone was but when I saw your post I just had to write to you, sending a big hug 'cos I do know just how you feel, I really do  . I don't know what to say to make it feel any better, just that we all understand. 
I know how you feel too about dealing with a neg and a positive too - I'm testing tomorrow and I've been worrying about it on and off all day - having had miscarriages too I know that a positive is only the start to an anxious time ahead - but I know which result I'm longing for!
Here's sending you loads of      (oo - I love clicking on the fairydust icon!) just for you!
Enjoy your Chinese banquet tonight (yummmy)
Kendra xx


----------



## Newday

Hi Crusoe

I know excatly how you feel there are 4 people I work with pregnant at the mo and three are the stage I would of been at if it had worked.

Keep hanging in there and believe ONE DAY it will happen. I know it's not easy but you have to plod on

Love Dawn


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Just a quick message since I'm meant to be working!

Plurps - how wonderful everything is moving so quickly!!!  You must be very excited now!! I'll soon be starting Yasmin - goodness knows when they will find me a donor though. I hope it's quick too!

Crusoe - I know just how you feel - last year when my IVF failed a colleague announced she was pregnant - virtually the same day. It almost killed me! She is now about to have the baby and it's a constant reminder of what 'would have been'. And she has spent the last few months complaining about how uncomfortable it is to be pregnant. I don't think she has ever stopped to think what kind of an effect this might have on people in our position. But it's very hard, isn't it?

Kendra - Good luck for testing tomorrow!!! 



Hi to everyone else!


Kasia


----------



## Bel

Hi Crusoe,

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this at the moment. It's so hard isn't it. There is a girl I work with also that is exctly the same amount of weeks I would've been by now if I hadn't m/c at 9 weeks. It almost feels like someone wants to rub it in!!! Just remember as Dawn says one day it will be US!!!!! I also understand what you mean about the next treatment. We went through it all last time together and looks like we will be this time too. Although as last time you will be a couple of weeks ahead of me. I and I'm sure all your other FF buddies will be with you all the way!!

Have a fab Chinese. I am going home for an Indian Meal and bottle of Red with my fantastic DH and Pup also!!

Lobs - enjoy your peppered steak!! Wishing you loads of luck too. As I said to Crusoe, one day it will be our turn!

Kendra - Thinking of you loadsxx

Janny - Phew!! Great news. Congratulations. 

Love to all - Enjoy your Valentines night whatever you are doing!!!!

Bluebelle - I was certain Miss Lobby would make her appearance today??
Bel,xx


----------



## Plurps

Kendra best of luck for you tomorrow.....
Crusoe - its the worst feeling in the world - the blood rush and the empty soul.  its absolutely ghastly.  worse, when you are in an environment that doesn't allow you to shout out you @@@@@@@@@@@ [email protected]@@@ that should have been me....  !!  

I did some boxing with my PT last week and suddenly he realised that my mind was elsewhere and I was punching the pads really really hard and in a rather scary manner.  I was chanting @@@@ IVF @@@@ IVF!!!!  My god it was good..

P
ps - love to all.   
..I'm off to watching the winter olympics on TV with some smoked salmon and some champs with my DH -


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, you are not alone at all feeling like that.  I can remember sitting at my desk fighting back the tears after yet another BFN, with a woman standing outside my office having a discussion with another woman about whether or not to have an abortion.  It is so hard, isn't it. There's also that horrible feeling of phoning friends (or getting calls from them) and not knowing when and if they are going to announce their next pregnancy, and then if they do having to put on a brave face for the whole call, and then coming off the phone and crying.   I have done that so many times. I don't know about you, but I found I felt really guilty and ashamed of myself   feeling negative about other people's pregnancies, but that I just couldn't help it.   It is soooo painful.  I REALLY struggled when my sister in law was pg (my brothers' wife) 2 years ago, as she was 45 and had had 3 miscarriages, and they had given up trying, so that the 4 of us had kinda settled into not having children and sharing that situation together, and then she got pg by mistake and they had the baby.  I was INTENSELY jealous, and tried to talk about this to the counsellor in the unit here in the UK, who seemed to think I should just be pleased for them.  I was pleased for them, but the thought of their baby, as with all other babies, was just touching an extremely raw nerve for me, and each pregnancy, baby etc a real reminder, bringing it all to the surface.   I am so sorry you are having to go through this with the colleague at work.  Does the colleague know about your situation ? I really hope that you get your dream soon.  Big, big hugs from me.   and enjoy that Chinese with your lovely DH and your such-a-cutie puppy. 

Bel, how are you ??  What's your news ?

Kendra - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow !!!!!!            

Loads of love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxx

PS Happy Valentine's evening everyone


----------



## abbyw

everyone!

Would you just believe that I´ve just posted on the wrong board - the Abroadies buns and babes of all boards!!! (Maybe it´s a sign!!!!)   

Well........to start again......

2 embies were transferred yesterday,one 7 cell and one 8 cell both Grade A. DH and I are so happy. It was amazing to see them on the little tv. I love them already!   Testing on Feb 24th!!!!

I´ve been resting for 2 days solid now and DH is going to take me out for a nice romantic meal for Valentines tonight. We´re not going far and I will be sat down all evening.

Can anyone send me any spare   that there is and I´d also love some bubbles. Don´t know what these are but I would love some more! Thanks!

Janny -   on the scan. Hope you have a very happy and healthy 8 months ahead!

Fly home tomorrow so I´ll speak more then!  

Abby.


----------



## Plurps

Abby - thats fantastic 
      and a   for good measure

P


----------



## bluebell

Abby, just blown you loads of bubbles .......
and here's some        for you too !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Abby, that's wonderful!  Wow, you test just two days after me!  I blew you some    and am sending some     your way.

Did you get a pic of the embies pre-implant?  It sounds like you have some lovely ones, hun!  

Enjoy your evening.  And, if you need to talk I'm here, sweetie.

Crusoe -    

Love and hugs,
Michelle


----------



## MichelleM72

bluebell said:


> There's also that horrible feeling of phoning friends (or getting calls from them) and not knowing when and if they are going to announce their next pregnancy, and then if they do having to put on a brave face for the whole call, and then coming off the phone and crying. I have done that so many times. I don't know about you, but I found I felt really guilty and ashamed of myself  feeling negative about other people's pregnancies, but that I just couldn't help it. It is soooo painful.


Wow, I could have typed what you said bluebell. It completely hit home.   I was there not that long ago when a good friend told me she was pregnant. I still have a hard time accepting her pregnancy.


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Abby
That's great news here's some    and 
  

 Happy Valentine's everyone  

Meerkat x


----------



## nats210

Great news Abby, good luck on the 2ww.
Kendra fingers crossed for you

Sharon any news thinking of you.


----------



## River

Abby - that is fantastic news!! Sending you loads of positive vibes    
Crusoe- big hugs from me as I know exactly how you feel! Last month I started to write a two week diary on FF as just about everybody at work is pregnant and it feels just as you described like someone is trying to push you just to see how much you can take   
I have just come back from holiday and have just stopped at the doctors to get copies of our blood results ready to take to CERAM next week. Now these have come through I feel a bit relieved as it is another milestone.
They did all the the tests like HIV and HEP B/C, syphillis etc but noticed on my husbands that they didn't do the Syphillis/Chlamidiaya tests on my husband. My doctor said that any signs of infection such as the last two mentioned would have been highlighted in the Semen analysis. I pushed to get these tests done on the NHS so not sure if this is a bit of cost cutting. Is this true or am I now going to have to get these further tests done at CERAM? It is so frustratin.

Kendra -keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.
Take care everyone
Angela
x


----------



## Jennifer

Please bare with me if you have IMd me with updates - I have been away for a few days but will catch up as soon as I can   Cheers


----------



## crusoe

Hi

As always - you are all amazing. Thank you all for your understanding and positive comments - I really really do appreciate them all and FF is what keeps me going on those dark days.

I'm not going to post much now as it's valentines night and my DH is all alone downstairs. I will be offline for a couple of days as I'm away for work but I will carry all your lovely messages with me.

Good luck with testing tommorrow Kendra   
and Bluebell I want Miss Lobby born by the time I get back!!!!

Love to all Crusoe
xxx


----------



## valie

abby, 

Blowing some bubbles and lots of baby dust your way!  Well done!!

                                             

Valie x


----------



## valie

Kendra,

Good luck tomorrow. We're all keeping our fingers crossed for you!    

                    

Valie x


----------



## shazzer

Please can you update for me. 12 eggs from my fantastic donor. 9 mature and 7 fertilised et tomorrow all being well.

Abby have a good flight home tommorow and yes I was the blond who is now rather red today it was hotter than I thought

I can relaly recommend the Beatriz palace lovley hotel

Sharon


----------



## RSMUM

Kendra! Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Womb with a View

Kendra - lots of luck sweetheart for a massive BFP tomorrow!  Thinking of you and well done for not doing the evil pee-stick thingy!

Lots of love and with baited breath.......this is the start of a new series of   results on this thread!

AJ xx


----------



## Janny

Kendra lots of luck tomorrow     

Abby - great news about your embies. Hope your 2ww flies by  

Good luck for ET tomorrow Sharon!

Jan x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Crusoe, so sorry you're not feeling too good today but really hope you've had a good evening with your lovely DP and puppy.  We all know what you're going through.  It is just so hard and at times harder than others.  I went into work on Saturday yet again to be greeted by an email from our department manager, childless herself and happy to be Auntie to thousands, with a newsletter attached.  I dreaded opening it and hesitated.  I thought "surely there can't be any more babies born to people in this department, surely?  After all, for the last gawd knows how many weeks, there have been at least 2 births announced each week!!"  To add insult to injury, we get glorious colour photos embedded in the newsletter.  The newsletter is supposed to be about who is moving to which post in the department, who's leaving, which contracts we're working on, what our viewing figures were, things of a WORK nature.  So I opened it.  2 births, full glorious colour images of smiling happy couples with babes in arms. I wanted to scream.  I work with nearly all men in the work I do there but, of course, they have wives.  So I'm lucky that I'm not faced with swollen bellies all around me and babies are never really talked about but those damned newsletters.....they have to go!

I have twin sisters, aged 45.  2 years ago one got pregnant the first time she'd tried since aged 21!  No IVF, no aid, just got pregnant first attempt    The other twin was trying to get pregnant with IVF.  They both found out they were pregnant and not pregnant on the same day and the IVF twin was absolutely devastated.  The non-IVF twin was oblivious to her distress and pain and, frankly, hasn't got a clue what we go through.  The IVF-twin also found out she was pregnant the same week I had a weak positive last year and she was very upset for me, very sensitive.  It is so hard.  I couldn't look at her tummy for ages.  So painful.  

I also had lunch with a friend yesterday who isn't the most sensitive of people.  She was the one who said to me "oh well, at least it wasn't a real baby" when I had a weak positive last year and went on to lose it.  She was talking about her new boyfriend and sex.  She's just turned 50 but still having periods although now beginning the menopause.  Her cycle is now late and she's put it down to "the change" but when I said she could be pregnant as she's not using any form of contraception, she said "oh well, if I am, I will get it aborted."  Easy come, easy go uh?  Shall we form a queue to slap her?

Had an awful day today - got a cold, rundown and basically feeling very low.  Burst into tears outside the Zita West clinic after they mucked up my appointment.  They didn't seem too worried about it and I sensed it was a big money place.  Was not impressed.  Have written an email of complaint.  They charge a hell of a lot of money for what should be a better and more comprehensive service, in my humble opinion.  I charge a large fee for my work as a therapist, but my clients get a full comprehensive treatment, flexibility, extras thrown in like CDs, emails, my attention basically and it's personalised.  I suppose what I'm saying is it wasn't personalised, it was very impersonal and I was, like many IVF clinics, just one of many.  Moan over with that one.

Sorry for the me post and the moan.  Feeling really, really low and upset.  Went to bed for the rest of the day and DP and I couldn't go out as he's got an interview tomorrow for another job and revising stuff.  Hope you all had a wonderful day?  DP gave me a card and I got another one in the post, anonymously.  Was really happy that someone else fancied me (used to get at least 3 in past years!!!!) but then DP kept smirking and I knew it was him!  Disappointed but love him to bits.

Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## badger b

Good luck for tomorrow Kendra!     


badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Shazzer - great news re your embies!!!!!  Wow!  What clinic are you at?  Good luck for ET tomorrow!!   

Jennifer, we missed you....xx

Abby - I hope your 2 lovely embies are snuggling in nicely.    

Plurps - that was quick!  It took the IM just 2 days to match us with a donor.......they emailed us but we were still in Barcelona at the time and didn't know!

Love to you all, AJ xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Kendra  .. GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TODAY !!!!!!         
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

AJ, I was so sad to read your post.  I hate to think of you on Valentine's day, stuck outside Zithead West's clinic in tears.  How dare they treat you badly ?  It's amazing how low having a cold can make you feel too ... mood can be so affected by feeling unwell.  BIG, BIG, BIG hugs from me to you today.
I find it hard to believe that you could have a sister that is insensitive. I can't imagine there is a bad gene in your family, if you are anything to go by.  Your baby will be here for you soon, I am sure.  I can see you sitting in the garden in the sunshine with babe on lap, a glass of wine in your hand, and hens curled up having a snooze at your feet. (Hmmm, don't think hens curl up !).  So what did you do yesterday evening ?  Too much is made of 'V- day' anyway, ie commercialism.  DH and I had to laugh when on the 13th I gesticulated towards a pile of left over spicy rice I had made and said "we can throw that sh*t into a stir fry tomorrow night, and we've got plenty of other left overs to chuck in".  That was indeed our Valentine's meal ! .... tres romantique !  3 Valentine's cards eh ?  Not sure I ever got 3, and usuallly one of them was from my mum.  I did get an anonymous packet of seeds yesterday though, "Love in a Mist", in a handwritten envelope (terrible handwriting), with a tiny heart stuck onto the card that the seeds are attached to.  No-one's owned up to it yet.  Maybe it was my mum !!  It seems is wasn't DH.

AJ, I hope you are feeling better today, and good luck DP for his interview.

Michelle, Abby and anyone else on 2WW (sorry, can't remember who else is at the moment) hope the 2WW is bearable at the mo.

Shazzer, good luck for ET today    

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Sharon excellent news on your embies hope ET goes well today, feet up.

Kendra fingers crossed for today
nats
x


----------



## Jennifer

Kendra - All the best of luck with testing today


----------



## Kendra

Sorry ladies – I feel like I’m letting you all down – A BFN for me this morning.    Why me? Why not me? Isn't not fair!!!!
As I logged in just now I saw all your lovely good wishes and that’s such a comfort.

Not sure how I’m feeling really – I immediately burst into tears and threw the d**n P stick into the bin. Now after several cups of tea to make up for all the caffeine I’ve been avoiding for the past 2 weeks, I feel a bit calmer but I'm pretty fed up to put it mildly (politely).  

My immediate thoughts were ‘I’m not giving up yet!’ but the sensible thing to do is to leave it a few days before making any decisions. After all, this was intended to be my last attempt and just how long can one keep going?

AJ – what a rotten day you had yesterday, you poor love! Please introduce me to your ‘friend’ – I’m in a strangling frame of mind today after all! 
Sharon – all the very best for today’s ET!
Abby – hoping the 2WW goes quickly!
Bluebell and Miss Lobby – well, what can I say …
Janny – how are things with you today?

Nats, River, Crusoe, Valie, RSMum, Badger, Holly and everyone else thank you for the support!

On a lighter note – not only can I not manage to be a mother but I can’t even pee on a stick properly! I thought I’d get round this wee problem (excuse the pun!) by peeing into a container then dipping the stick in. Last night I prepared everything in advance: made sure the electronic timer was to hand  & the HPT. I hunted around for a container and found something perfect (or so I thought) – you know, those small plastic tubs containing cotton buds? Removed the cotton buds and left everything in the bathroom ready for the morning.
Jumped out of bed early this morning with nice full bladder and proceeded to attempt to fill up the container (still tricky tho’, hovering over the loo isn’t it, especially when you are still half asleep) .
But the container didn’t seem to fill up. ‘That’s strange’ I thought sleepily. Slowly it dawned on me that the plastic tub had a hole in the bottom and that my precious testing fluid was draining straight out down the loo. Duhhh.

love
Kendra


----------



## safarigirl

Oooooohhh Kendra - massive hugs to you darling, my heart is hurting for you so very much ..... big big hugs to you
   Take some time out to make your decision - and we are all here for you to rant and rave and give you love 

AJ - so sorry about your low day - sending you big hugs     At least with Daniel you will feel really taken care of when you go for your sessions with him.   He sent me such a caring sweet email when i told him of my bfp and is so positive for me that it helps me keep the faith. I'm glad you are not putting up with the service from zita west and a letter is in order.  Actually awhile ago i got such shocking service from a salesperson in a real trendy shop, that i wrote to their head office and they sent me a free shirt from their range!!!  Anyway its a tough struggle this FF, and i find myself backing away from people as well, as i just cant deal with some of the insentitive comments.  A while ago i told a friend of my third miscarriage, and in the conversation she told me perhaps it wasnt a bad thing as children (she has two) are so stressful and messy and at least i dont have that to worry about!!!!!!!  I went absolutely silent on the phone, and even though she apologised i dont think she really knew what she was apologising for, she just knew i was incredibly ****** off and hurt.  

AJ I laughed at your description of cards - i also got an "anonymous" one in the post, and DH made a big thing of questioning me over it, who it was from and pretending to be outraged!

Bluebell - loved your description of your romantic meal!!!!!  FAntastic.

Big hello to everyone, especially our special two week waiters .....


----------



## safarigirl

freudian slip above , should read bfn ..... hoo hum ....


----------



## Plurps

Kendra - I am soooooo very very sorry.  Its the worst feeling. 

AJ - hang in there.  Sometimes the emotions just come at you like an express train - go with the flow - but try not to punch anyone along the way!!!

We need a joint mental punch bag!!!

P


----------



## Kasia

So very sorry to hear your news, Kendra!!!   

Please look after yourself and give yourself some time before making any decisions.


AJ - I was sad to read of the insenstivity you have had to put up with - it really hurts, doesn't it? The extent of some people's insensitivity never fails to amaze me. I hope you are feeling happier today!



Kasia


----------



## nats210

Kendra i am so sorry, take care of yourself.
Nats
x


----------



## casey

kendra - i am so so sorry to hear about your BFN - its so heartbreaking and leaves you feeing the very worst of a whole load of different emotions - please remember that we are all here for you and you dont have to put it mildly or politely to your FF's 
it is much too early to make any decisions but i always find that after ive cried myself out then thats when i can start to think about what to do next - and please please dont feel that you have let anyone down - us abroadies support each other and we are all in this together - take good care of yourself XXXXX

AJ - the world is full of idiots and everybody is insane but us and the chosen few  
Dont let the B%^$£&(S get you down !

As for valentines day - dh went to the footy and went to bed with a good book - what else can i say   but i did get choccys, flowers and a rod stewart cd ( choccys from dd which she proceeded to eat very sneakily one bu one   )

anyway got to go - ive got the day off and im finishing my work on Indian head Massage 

bye for now
caseyxx


----------



## Janny

Kendra I am so very sorry to hear your news  - big  . I can't believe you thought to ask after me at such a time.... you are an angel. I am fine today thanks - no more bleeding and the AF pains have stopped. Huge relief. 

Look after yourself - don't be too brave....

Love Jan xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Kendra - so sorry to read your post -sending you a massive   thinking of you.

Deb x


----------



## MichelleM72

Kendra, lots of love and hugs to you, sweetie.  I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  Take care of you, please.

Michelle xx


----------



## bluebell

Kendra, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Please take very very good care of yourself and please, as otehrs have already said, don't be too hard on yourself. It is not *you* that is unable to be a mother, is it is not your fault, it is just a whim of nature / biology that has made it difficult for you. You must not blame yourself for this. You are a lovely woman who will hopefully make a lovely mummy some day very soon. ...and by the way thank you so much for asking after me too, and also I wanted to say how brilliant I thought you are to have made a joke about the wee container ... you are so much stronger than you probably think.

Take care and big hugs,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Skippy2

Aquick hello girls,

Just want to say that back in October when i thought my FET had failed and we were moving on to donor eggs, all you girls on here were such a big support to me and i would like to thank all the abroadies very much for that.

I still pop over from Care Girls board every other day to see how everyone is getting on.

Kendra hun i'm so sorry to hear your news, it's so hard. Please don't give up on your dream.

Would also like to say a big hello to Deb (RMUM) 

LOL Skippy xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Kendra, I am so very sorry to hear it's not a positive for you this time.  Really upset for you.  It is so hard.  You're such a strong person and to think of everyone else at a time like this, you are so caring and sensitive.  I feel so awful having posted a "me" post yesterday and then to read your news and you being less of a "me" person.....  Please be kind to yourself.  You've let no-one down and it's not your "fault" - it's the luck of the draw.  You're amazingly resilient and I'm sending lots of love and hugs your way.  AJ xxxx


----------



## bluebell

AJ ... no-one would EVER describe YOU as a selfish 'me' person !!!!  We all need to do 'me' posts on here from time to time. Abroadies wouldn't be real if we had to hold back our feelings.
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Bel

Kendra,

So sorry to read your post. It's really unfair. As Bluebelle said I found the fact that you were able to tell your story about the container and the fact that you asked about everyone else a real sign of incredible strength. With strength like that I am convinced that one day it will be your turn. I hope you are okay tonight. I always find a bottle of wine an incredible comfort at times like these!!

Thinking of you loads,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Dear Kendra

I am so sorry for you    

Nothing else I can add to what everyone else has said Take Care

Love Dawn


----------



## River

Kendra

Sorry to hear your new, big hugs coming your way  
Take care
Angela
x


----------



## hola69

Kendra,

am so very sorry sweetheart..thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of hugs..yourse such a lovely person and deserve it sooo much..am sure it will be youre time soon.. Take some time out to think and look after yourself and remember we are all here for you and care about you a lot  ...

Aj - have never ever seen you post 'just a me post'!...youre a star and a friend indeed..Hope you are feeling better..I think we all try to be strong and carry on as ''normal''   but somedays it just gets to us and we realise that its not fair and life can be sh**..dont be hard on yourself for having a bad day..at least you didnt have a go at anyone..I often do and regret it afterwards as it's not their fault!

Michelle - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed...

Abby..good luck with the 2ww..thinking of you x

Badger - how are you hun? Not heard from you in a while? Hope all is ok...

Love and hugs to everyone I havent mentioned..

Lesley xx


----------



## valie

Kendra,  I am so sorry it didn't work. Just look after yourself for now. Big hugs  

Valie x


----------



## valie

AJ and Safarigirl,

I can't believe how insensitive people are at times. Your post was really sad AJ. I would want to slap some-one who was talking about abortion in front of me. Safarigirl, I've had the same type of comments many times from "well- meaning" friends, ie maybe it's for the best, as children can cause such stress. They haven't got a clue what we go through trying to be a mum and the stress we're under. This is one of my pet hate comments now and I will be sorely tempted to hit the next stupid person who quotes it to me with a frying pan!  The last thing any of us want to hear when we've had a BFN is that it may be for the best.  

Valie x


----------



## badger b

Kendra,


so sorry to hear your news hon,been thinking of you all day.Take time to think about where you go from here,big hugs to you from me

Aj and Safarigirl,

can soooooooooooo relate to insensitive people,my mother in law is the worst one ever!during my first cycle i was stressed as the hospital wanted me to abandon treatment as i didnt respond well to drugs.i pleaded with them to give me more days(14 days worth in the end of stimms),they reluctently agreed and it did the trick,had more follies,phew!on way home went to tell mother in law we had bit better news.her response to this was to say "thats great news,last week i was crying to dh saying we might never get any grandkids!(my dh is only child)
i felt like someone had kicked me hard in the stomach,not only did i feel like a failure,but someone else was practically telling me i was!
after that she was told by my dh never to mention ivf to me again!

janny,glad to hear the bleeding stopped,good luck with your next scan hon!

michelle and abbie,how you both feeling today?

love to all


badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Badger, don't get me started on the mother-in-law and IVF.....   We were going to start a MIL thread at one point on this board.  Some great stories to make you cringe, cry and collapse with laughter!

Thanks so much for being there you guys.  I realise you all know what I'm experiencing.  Feel much, much better today and you're right Bluebell, it all seems worse when one is not feeling physically well.  The cold is better today, slept loads yesterday.  Feel much more positive and able today.  Thanks all for the kind words.  You're right Bluebell, I have a wonderful family....but one sis is particularly insensitive as she's never really suffered in her life at all.  Good for her and may it stay that way.  

Good news chaps, the Zita West clinic phoned re my email of complaint.  We've come to some agreement, which will be confirmed tomorrow as I said I think I'd wasted my time and money, so we'll see.  ARGC are being particularly responsive and warm to me......must have made an impression.  I think the fertility/IVF route is a hard one and we need all the support and sensitivity we can get.....especially when we're paying £££££££££s.  I'm all for reform and giving clinics feedback....especially when something IS working well.

Kendra - thinking of you and hope you and DH are supporting each other tonight.  x

I've been reading about putting 5 embies back as this, according to certain findings, is thought to be the optimum amount of embies to be transferred for women over 40.  As I'm nearly 47 I reckon 15 might do it.  If, a big IF, my next FET doesn't turn out to be a baby, I may well look into this as well as looking into testing DP's sperm in more detail.  I may also ask the IM if they can transfer more than 2 as I wish I'd insisted they transfer 3.  I had 6 embies from my lovely donor and I wished I'd had 3 and 3 frozen.  Greedy me!!!!   I'll get there....one day.  Soon.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## kone

Kendra just wanted to say i am so sorry to hear your news 
Katherinex


----------



## abbyw

Kendra - Just wanted to send you HUGE     .

Thinking of you. xx

Abby


----------



## hobiegirl

Hi everyone,
I hope you don't mind me asking you a couple of questions...

I'm 40 , nearly 41 and had my first ivf attempt at the Woking Nuffield last October, which was negative and probably cos of grade 3 embies.

In a month's time I'm going back there for a second try.Now, having been diagnosed with PCO and some insulin resistance, I'm on Metformin so fingers crossed! I feel like I want to know what happens next though, if that fails too.

I thought about going to the ARGC London, whose results seem great, but as I live in Southampton, the daily tests they want to do would make it tricky.
So, have been thinking maybe that we should try abroad but don't know how the success rates for women of 40+ compare to the UK..

Could anyone shed any light on this?Ceram seems to crop up a lot..is this one of the best to go to?

Woking don't do blastocyst transfers and I wonder whether we should do this in the future.Does anyone know if this is the way to go?

Sorry, if my questions sound a bit daft!

Any comments would be really appreciated as I just don't know what to plan for the best.


Best wishes to all.

Chris


----------



## Janny

Hi Chris - and welcome! Why not email your question to Ruth, the English nurse at CERAM who posts on these boards [email protected] - I'm afraid that I have no idea what there percentages are over 40 but I am almost 38 and just got a BFP. We had problem sperm which brought our percentage of likely success down a bit, but they estimated about 30%. I feel very very lucky 

I know that at CERAM they like there to be a considerable number of mature eggs - I think a minimum of 8 - before considering taking them to blastocyst stage. This is because a large number perish in the lab (as they do in all clinics). I was strongly advised to have them put back as soon as they looked viable ( 4 / 5 cell stage two days after EC) as your womb is the safest place for them to be. At 40+ they will put 3 back to increase your chances. I also had 3 because of our problem sperm.

I hope this helps a bit - lots of luck 

Jan x

Ruths email allowed in posts  (Jennifer)


----------



## Plurps

very spooky that everyone has gone v v quiet!!

hope all is well


P


----------



## nugs

Dear Kendra, so sorry to hear your news.  I know I'm one of the really lucky ones but it still brings back all those awful feelings when I hear of another BFN.  It's so horrible and like you say not fair.  I hope you can find the funds and bring yourself to have another go if that feel like the right thing to do. Take Care. 

AJ, I'm hoping that it will happen for you soon. 

Lots of love and luck to everyone else Nugs x


----------



## abbyw

Hi Plurps!

I've been thinking the exact same thing!   

I've never known it to be so quiet on here. I thought there was a problem with my computer not refreshing but obviously not.  

Hope everyone is ok?  

Abby


----------



## Plurps

We have to all keep the faith...keep our chins and peckers up!
  

Love P


----------



## RSMUM

It HAS been a bit quiet on here hasn't it?


----------



## earthe kitt

I suspect we're all holding fire and waiting for Miss Lobby to put in an appearance. I know that it is fashionable to be late but come on Bluebell, have a word with your daughter, this is becoming positively antisocial.

Love Jo XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning everyone.  Gosh, it has gone quiet!  I'm off now to work for 2 days out of town so will catch up when I get back.  

Nugs, thanks so much for your belief in me.  x

Welcome to Chris and we can promise you, this thread is usually so busy you won't be able to keep up!  

Plurps, thanks for the IM - really appreciated.  Will catch up with everyone when I return.  

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone!!

I have been away for a few days and I fully expected to come back to news of Bluebell and Miss Lobby. You have obviously made things far too comfortable for her Bluebell. I hope you have the natural birth you want and that things happen soon!!

Kendra - I was very sorry to hear your result. A negative makes us all feel down but everyone is here to offer as much support as they can. Look after yourself  

Skippy2 I was very pleased to see your post - a FET   that has worked - more stories like this please!!

AJ - glad you are feeling physically and emotionally better. I saw at the bottom of your post you said "I'll get there ... one day. soon"  Well AJ I just know you will.  

I haven't got any news really - I start progynova on Sunday so at last it will start to feel as if things are moving. I am existing in a perpetual state of excitement and terror with not much in the middle!!

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone ..... cant believe how quiet it has been - lull before the storm i guess!

I have been feeling a bit "off", thats why havnt really posted i guess.  Its hard to pin it down, but this whole fertility business takes so much patience at times.  For the first time this week I saw how stressed Dh was about it all and it threw me as well, he has always been the rock, and making sure it happens financially and been there emotionally, and staying positive throughout.  It really made me consider our choices, but it seems we are on this road, for better or worse, and we need to just try and dredge up our emotional resources.  For the last year we have put all our money and time into this (like everyone else i'm sure) and although we are by no means hard done by and i know how lucky we are relatively speaking, it just seems that every cent we have goes towards treatment and everything else is put on hold.  Our boiler needs replacing but i convinced DH that it was not needed as i knew we would need the money for ceram, and so we live with things that need fixing and replacing.  Our families live abroad, and we keep dodging issues about when we are coming home as i keep thinking that the tickets home are a third of the treatment.  Its been over 2 years that i have been home now.  I think Dh feels really stuck at the moment in all of this.

I think as well that I  just feel so isolated from my friends in this, most of them dont know that we are pursuing DE and they have stopped speaking to me about children as i have stopped speaking to them i guess.  They are all falling pregnant and having babies and every couple of months i hear about new babies, send more gifts and keep on smiling!  i keep thinking as soon as i reach that 12 week mark, everything could change, i could be sociable again without worrying about having to talk or not talk about pregnancies, and our lives would start moving forward instead of being along this very same road we keep treading again and again.  I used to be such a sociable person, always going out, the life and soul of the party.  I now find it hard to get of the sofa and find myself avoiding phone calls and retreating into my own little world.  In many ways i find that parts of me (the lively fun part) seems to have died down .... does anyone else feel that?  

Anway this seems to have been a bit of a me post!  Sorry!  Its not all down though, i love my DH and am glad i found a person that was willing to embrace this road and all its emotional upheaval that goes with it.  And of course to all of you out there whose journeys and stories sustain me ....


----------



## Kasia

Hi Safarigirl,

Sorry to hear you've been feeling down `

IF can be a great strain on our lives - and those who haven't suffered it cannot hope to imagine the pain it can cause. There is a great emotional and of course financial cost. It's great that your DH is so supportive - my DP is too, and I keep reminding myself how lucky I am. 

Like you - and I imagine virtually everyone on this board - almost all our resources and efforts have gone towards this. I know what you mean about the boiler  Ours needs replacing too, funnily enough! But we managed to fix the old one for the meantime!

The isolation and the need to keep things secret is so hard, isn't it? We haven't told anyone about DE, although we did tell a few close friends when we did IVF last year. I find it so hard to keep secrets from them, but the alternative is not easy either. That's what makes FF so important, doesn't it?

Wow, it's so hard dealing with friends and colleagues getting pregnant - it's so good to know I'm not the only one. It stirs up so many emotions, none of them very positive IMO. I feel happy for my pregnant friends, but this is tinged with envy, jealousy, feelings of 'why them and why not me?' - and then guilt for feeling jealousy... It's great you can keep on smiling and send gifts - you must be very strong! One of DP's friends (who does not live locally) had a baby last October and I don't even want to see photos - it's just too painful. And I virtually had to cut myself off from another friend (who already has 2 children) who is going to have a baby soon. She announced her pregnancy on the same day we were told our IVF hadn't worked. She has been giving our group of friends a running commentary on the pregnancy and every step of the way has hurt me - the others have children and are not bothered. I just go through the motions, but cannot help thinking 'why her and why not us?'

I am sure you will go back to being the sociable person you once were and go out and enjoy yourself as before. These treatments take a lot out of us, both physically and emotionally, and we need time to recover at our own pace. I know just what you mean about it changing you - when we did IVF I couldn't go out because I felt so bad on the drugs - and we were constantly inventing excuses to avoid telling friends the truth. No doubt most of us have been through this.

The main thing is that your DH is with you on this journey - and will support you whatever happens. I keep telling myself that about my DP and it really helps.

Hope you feel happier soon!  



Kasia


----------



## bluebell

Safarigirl and Kasia,  you both might as well have been me writing your posts. Everything you both said I can relate to, especially the stuff about not being sociable anymore.   Alot of it comes down to life not being carefree any more, ie everything seeems to be so calculated and careful, e.g. cutting down on booze, eating healthily, and the inability to plan anything because you never quite know when the next cycle of treatment should be.  I had to work really hard at trying to squash my anger at the double whammy of not being able to afford things.  Logically, it would seem that because we didn't have any kids, we should have loadsa money to spend on holidays etc, and also because we were going through the hell of treatment, we would deserve nice things as treats to cheer oursleves up, but becuase the treatment was so bloody expensive, we were permanently broke.  In the meantime, people around us were having babies AND getting hundreds of pounds worth of prezzies (Safarigirl, I could really relate to the buying prezzies and smiling !), even though they hadn't had to pay for their babies !! Nobody was buying US prezzies for NOT having a baby !  I can rememebr when my SIL had her baby around the time when we had just got a BFN, and everyone was fussing around them and sending them gifts and cards, and we got nothing.  I know it's just human nature, but it was still painful nevertherless.  I am not implying that I am materialistic and want loads oif gifts.  It was just the feelings of being left out and being less important.  

It's such a tough road, but I think everyone on this thread is so strong.  I think to have got as far as having tx abroad, we have to be tough as we have already had to question conventional British treatment and fight for something different.  Go for it girls !!


Love and huge hugs to everyone.
Bluebellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kendra

Hi Safarigirl – and I thought that I was the only one in the world who felt like that! 


Your post sounds just like me talking!

I’ve lost so much confidence through this IF thing – it seems that with each m/c and each failed attempt I have lost another little bit of me. I look back on the old me who could stand up and give presentations, have people round for supper or weekends and generally go for things and wonder where she has gone. .. 


Somedays I even long to move to somewhere isolated – live in an isolated house in the middle of nowhere so that I don’t have to see anyone – 

Then I long for the old days when I was younger and IF wasn’t an issue and I didn’t have that cloud hanging over everything. And I miss the old friends that I have deliberately been avoiding.

Is this experience fairly common I wonder? Does anyone have any advice?

Sorry to go on about me this morning ….

Thanks everyone for all the lovely messages, you lovely ladies you! 
Kendra


----------



## Kendra

Oh Holly,
Your posting has made me cry! My eyes are all blurry as I type!
Strangely, while you were posting I was actually sending you an IM!

Thanks so much for sharing your story with us.

love Kendra


----------



## Jennifer

Please read the the following thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48313.0.html


----------



## nikkiank

Hello Girls

Although I have left a few posts over the last week I haven't joined in too much as being a newby to this thread you all seem to have got to know eachother really well and sometimes it is hard to know where to jump in.   

However I just wanted to post and send you all my support      and many cyber hugs...   .  I am not going to go into all my stuff but I just wanted to say how much I empathise with your posts today and how many of the things could have been written by me!   

Holly ... I am so glad that you put your story down as it has helped me a little.  This last week I have just been going through my second m/c from IUI (my eggs aren't great) and although I have my initial appointment booked in CERAM for DE at the end of March I have been thinking 'what is the point' and that nothing will ever work for me.  I gave up work after my last m/c to  'concentrate' and be less stressed on IVF and we are brassic too.  But your story has inspired me and I will try to be thinking    .  I suppose we are lucky we are in an age where DE can give us some chances.

Kendra - I am so sorry this didn't work for you this time   and to you other lovely ladies who are very down right now.   

I hope I get to know you all more over the next few weeks.

much love
Nikki xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Holly and Kendra ... you both had me in tears.  Kendra, you are still that outgoing person underneath, and that person will be back.  That person has just been very brave and busy doing important IVF business (requires much more strength than doing a presentation !!!).  It is amazing how much the whole process can zap confidence and self esteem.  It is perfectly natural for you to long for the security and comfort of somewhere isolated.  You have been hurt and you need somewhere peaceful to lick your wounds.  You are not alone feeling like that.  Let's all take inspiration from each other on this thread and keep on giving each other comfort, strength and support.  Like Holly I hope you don't mind me posting these things when I now have a BFP, but I can only say that I will never lose connection with the pain and I too am not the same person I was before all of this. 

Nikki, all the very, very best to you too. 

Lots of love and admiration to all of you.
Bluebell  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Nikki   Its a busy thread isn't it !!!  Don't worry, you will soon get to know who is who - although I am struggling to keep up myself at the moment 

Love to everyone else - sorry no personals but am soooooooo snowed under at the moment with these busy threads


----------



## safarigirl

Dear Holly, bluebell, kasia, kendra and nikki
thank you so much for offering your thoughts, it means so much and at least makes me realise that this is a common experience.  holly you really are my hero, and I know from speaking to you before your BFP how much you had gone through and sacrificed to get to the point where you are today - thank you for taking the time to write your story - i hope you and bluebell and all the other abroadies and buns continue to encourage us - it is your stories that keep us going.  Bluebell i know what you mean i feel like i have been living "pregnant" for two years!  Always wathcing food, drink etc, might be pregnant, might not be!  I think that no-one realises that ivf and miscarriages (my experience) is a process, it is taken as a one off event and no-one seems to realise the energy, hope, thought, the drugs before hand etc that goes into that precious two week wait .... i wish sometimes articles around ivf and miscarriage could show this process and perhaps people would understand the difficulty of it, and that its not just a one day experience.  I think that is why so many people are insensitive around it as they have no idea of all the time and energy around the experience (am i making sense!!!!)
anway thank you for taking the time to answer, it really does help and is much appreciated

hahah kendra i had to smile about you making dinner and presentations - that was me too.  I used to present research at international conferences, make dinner at the drop of a hat for 20.  Now getting dressed and to work on time is about all i can muster - as for dinner lets just say my cooking skills are quite basic at present!
  
Anyway I hvae taken all your comments and even just joint experiences to heart.....


----------



## nats210

Dear Holly

Thank you so much for sharing your story it really does give us hope after all the heartache. I have only recently had the courage to actually look at starting any tx, when I got a low FSH result last year for some reason I wasn't ready to start kicking myself now though. It takes a hugely strong person to go through this and the sad part is until you find yourself in this situation you just don't understand that. 
The stress we put ourseleves under, I know every month sitting waiting for my blood test stressing wether that glass of wine is going to cause a problem the low I hit when my level has risen and the realisation that I may never have my own genetic baby are so painfull.

I wish we could make this all go away but in this life we can't but what we can do is try & help each other through this journey with love & support.

Have a good weekends and remember while we may not feel confident the willpower it takes to start this is second to none and you should be proud of yourself.
Nats
xx


----------



## bluebell

AJ your inbox is full again ... popular woman !! I have copied and pasted a message to you ready for when you have cleared it !! 
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl I have just read your post thinking all the time "this is me, this is me" you have described you feelings very clearly and I can relate only too well to what you say (and to what others have said in reply.)
I have stopped speaking to lots of friends on a regular basis, dread the phone ringing and have definately retreated into my own world. Sometimes I just want to move miles and miles away somewhere really remote so I don't have to see anyone.
All our money seems to go on IVF too. We are lucky that my DH has a good job and earns good money but he works very hard and I feel so guilty that he comes home night after night stressed and tired and then can't even have much pleasure in spending much of what he has earned because it has to go in the IVF pot.
My entire life is on hold at the moment and has been for ages. I don't like my job very much and people are always saying to me why don't you re-train or get a new job. Don't they understand I can't handle the additional stress of job hunting and anyway the only job I really want is to be someones Mum!!!!
Safarigirl like you I take great comfort that I have a wonderful DH who is willing to share in this horrible journey. To go through all this in a relationship where you don't have that constant support is unthinkable.
I am sorry you are feeling a bit off at the moment and hope things pick up. There are huge highs and lows on this emotional rollercoaster!

Holly - thankyou for sharing your story. It is easy to look at others and think "oh it's allright for her she's where I want to be - pregnant" but it is equally easy to forget that almost without exception everyone has struggled to get where they are and they do understand how painful it is for those "left behind" Your story has given me hope so thankyou!

Nikki - welcome and feel free to jump in where ever you want.Like you when If first joined I was nervous about joining in conversations but everyone is lovely.

Love and luck to all.
Have a good weekend
crusoe


----------



## Newday

Dear all

what can I say except I know where you are all coming from. Like you I too have my life on semi hold not applying for promotions (I should be assistant head by now) in case I get pregnant. Not planning holidays and all the time working towards the next IVF cycle.

The last one as you know got cancelled because the donor was pregnant. I convinced Dh I was "happy" at postponing and then it all came out after a good old cry I did feel a bit better. Now having a bleed due to coming off the drugs and yet again this is another month it hasn't happened.

I now have to wait till May not that long I know but it might as well be a year or two away it seems such a long time to wait for what? Possibly another BFN. I hold onto the hope of a BFP but cannot conceive it will ever happen.

Thanks you for those who have shared their stories it does give hope. If only there was a bottomless store of money but there isn't and boy will it take time to pay off!!

Sorry for moaning but it helps to share and it helps to share the HOPE that we all have of achieving ouir dreams

Love Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF Testing 15 Feb 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January 
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF Testing 3 March  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec  
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
AJ London IM Barcelona Dummy cycle then FET  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update  
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March  
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Initial Appt 22 February 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram FET 28th Febuary 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
RSMUM Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor 
roze ivi Barcelona FET Janurary 9th 
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 
Jassie Ceram IVF Initial Appt 15 Jan 
Plurps IM Barcelona Donor Found !!! 
River Ceram Initial Appt 24 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF Test Day 3 Feb 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 
NikkiAnk Ceram Initial appt 29 March 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Initial appt 9 March 
Louise IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 

*AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48997.new.html#new


----------



## alanelaine

We've been third on this for ages!

Roll on a definite date: curses to negative blood.


----------



## Jennifer

It doesn't go in order but I moved you up so psychologically its better   Roll on Alanelaines donor 

I blew you some bubbles too as you are seriously lacking in


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

I don't really post much over the weekend so I just wanted to wish you all a nice one where ever you are.   

 

love Nikki xxxx
Alanelaine...... have blown you some bubbles too for luck.


----------



## Jassie

An update from a Very Very Excited Lady:

Well, we had our initial consultation at Ceram. Ruth was lovely, Dr Benito was great, everything seems really positive and we're going for it on my next cycle!!! 
The clinic itself is really nice. It's above a computer shop called Beep (I still can't get my head round that, don't know why) and Ceram take the whole floor. 
We had a chat with Ruth first, who filled in all our forms, complimented us on the up-to-dateness of our test results (I felt very proud, as if I'd passed a test) and talked us through the drug procedure and what we did next.
Then Dr Benito asked us some more questions, did a scan, measured my ovaries etc etc and performed a 'dummy ET' (don't worry, it's just to make sure he uses the right tube when it comes to The Main Event).
He prescribed me some drugs which I have to start injecting 7 days before my period and some more drugs which DH has to jab me with from Day 2. He also prescribed a 'trigger' jab which we're going to get when we go back in a month's time. DH is getting to be a dab hand at this injecting lark, having taken some *lessons* from my dad who keeps pigs. Luckily for me, the needles I have to use are about 10 times thinner than the ones my dad uses for the pigs, which look more like the inside bit of a biro ( )
So - we fly back out on March 12. All being well, I'll get scanned a lot that week and hopefully have some wonderful eggs collected at the end of the week.     
It all seems very fast, which is great. I am feeling Very Determined and Very Excited so fingers crossed that everything will be OK.
We picked up our drugs from the 24 hour pharmacist (DH's credit card had to be sat down with a large vodka afterwards) and then had a bit of a panic because we had only taken hand luggage with us and the airline doesn't take a good view of needles in hand luggage! But DH wrapped all our precious goodies up in his socks, then his T-shirt, then his trousers and popped the whole parcel in his jacket before lodging it in his bag to stow in the hold. We got everything back, luckily undamaged, and it's all in the fridge ready for the 28th.
We stayed at the Mirimar Spa Hotel, which Ruth's husband Simon booked for us. He was great and really took the stress out of everything. 

Abbyw - I think I missed you but very best of luck for you  
Bluebell - any news??
Kendra, AJ, safarigirl:  

Jxx


----------



## Jennifer

Fab News Jassie - Was laughing at your dh hiding the needles !  Lets hope the time passes quickly for you so you are back in Marbella soon


----------



## cesca

Hi girls  we are still waiting for our donor to pop up!!!  So life for us is still a waiting game ,trying not to have anything planned for the next few months. It is very difficult .
Hi Nikki... nice to see you posting here !  another lovely Goldie! 
  hopefully we will have some news soon. Cesca xxx


----------



## abbyw

Hi Jassie,

Yeah,we just missed you......we left on Wednesday. Now back into work.

That's brilliant news anyway.   Very pleased fo you and your DH! Glad it went so well for you both.

I was very much like you when it all started and found it all going so fast.....not that I'm complaining it's just sometimes I can't believe where I'm at!!  

 for your return to Spain and I'll be keeping an eye on how you're getting on  

Cesca - Sending you lots of    to find your donor asap!!!

Sharon - How did your ET go the other day?? Hope you're doing lots of resting. Here's some   for you! 

Abby


----------



## MichelleM72

Jassie, that is such great news!  I'm so glad it all went well.  The time will definitely go by fast. 

Cesca   that you get your donor soon.

Abby, lots of luck to you!   

Hope everybody is well.

Lots of love and hugs,
Michelle


----------



## alanelaine

Thanks for the bubbles and morale boost.

Nice to hear that CERAM is proving a hit with you Jassie!


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Can I join you ladies please?  We've got our initial consultation with Ruth on 10th March.  This will be our 7th IVF cycle, the second with donor eggs.  

Thanks

Lara


----------



## nats210

Hi Lara of course come and join us sorry to see you have been through a lot already and hopefully Ruth will be able to help.  we went to Ceram on the 9th of Feb 7 now just waiting to see what our next plan is after going to the Lister in march.

Jassie great news so soon the time will really fly by.

Cesca    come on donor get yourself down to Ruth soon.

Abby how you finding the 2ww.  
Michelle same goes for you   
Sharon welcome home best of luck to you too  

hello to all just a quick hello from me.
Nats
x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Jassie - sounds like your trip to ceram went really well and that you are filled with the same sense of confidence with Ruth and DrB that I have felt on my visits. I think you will be travelling out on the day we come home - good luck and I hope you produce lots of lovely eggs.

Lara - welcome to abroadies!

I'm off shopping now for a coat to fit our puppy - I'm not sure we will find one small enough, he is still wearing a cat collar because all the dog ones are too big!

Love and luck to all crusoe  
xx


----------



## shazzer

Back in the Uk after a lovey week in Spain and I am pleased to say have 2 grade 1 embryos on board both with 7% fragmentation and also got 3 to freeze . As it ws less than 48 hours since ec one was a 2 cell and one a 4 cell but Dr Benito said they were good and the 2 cell would divide in an hour. Ruth as usual was lovley and I would recommend anyone to go to Ceram as she makes you so welcome and you feel like you are visiting a friend not a hospital . 

Abbey I hope you are coping well with the 2ww. Got to admit did not give it much thought when I was in Spain but now I am home the doubts have set in a bit. Did I not rest enough ? did I do everything I should do. If I had stayed in Spain I think I would have been more relaxed but I need to work to pay for IVF so not a lot of choice


Jassie you will love it at Ceram it is not a hospital atmosphere as you know good luck.

Lara there are many of us that have been to Ceram and although I cannot compare to any other clinic abroad only in the UK. I only have praise for the way the treatment went and how I was treated. I relaly felt liked they cared.

Some questions for you. Re the cyclogest. I really feel like I am losing quite a lot of it. Never had to take 2 lots before and not in the front. Is this common. Also feel really bloated is this the progynova. I have put on half a stone and feel huge.

Sharon


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

had a busy week so unfortunatey not had a lot of time to post,,but have been keeping up with the posts and thinking of you all..

Im the same as you cesca, playing the waiting game..lets keep our fingers crossed we are matched soon.. 

Jassie, glad it went well for you, knew that you would like Ceram..lovely people and good luck with everything..keeping my fingers crossed..and toes x

Shazzer..happy you have 2 lovely embies on board..try not too worry about things and relax..hard I know but am suire you will be fine and am saying a little prayer for you..

Crusoe..know what you mean about trying too find a small coat..snoop has a small one which looks like a dress bless him...my dh says it makes him look like a girl and refuses to wak him in it..  


Lara B - welcome..nice to meet you and good luck at Ceram..

Michelle- how you feeing? Hope the 2ww is going ok and youre feeling positive..am dying to know how you get on..think positve thoughts and am sure it will happen..lots of love and hugs xx

Am getting a bit nervous about my trip away..is exciting and a great opportunity but am going to miss my dh and mr.snoop so much and will miss all you guys and your posts..wil be thinking of you and will have lots of reading to do when I get back am sure,

Love and hugs to you all,

Lesley xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just got back in from 2 days away with work......first thing I did was run to my office, logon to FF and check you guys out!  DP has not even had the benefit of my company yet, bless!

Sharon - that's great news!  We all do it......worry and fret.....and it gets us nowhere, so why bother!  I too lost a lot of the pessaries, I felt, but I always tried to lay down for 30 mins afterwards, which someone on this thread advised, as the drug melts and releases in that time I read.  I might be wrong but do check with your clinic as they know best.  Sure it's nothing to worry about.....my sister used to FORGET to use the pessaries for up to 24 hours at a time....not to be recommended, and she's got 2 babes now, so I'm sure it's not an exact science!  Relax, rest and chill on your 2ww.    

Lara - welcome and good luck at Ceram.  

Nikki - welcome and good luck too.   

Jassie - welcome back and that all sounds wonderful, very exciting!   

Cesca - it is difficult, isn't it, just waiting and not knowing.  Hope your donor appears soon.  Sure it'll all be worth the wait. 

Alanelaine - hope all works out for you soon.    

Safarigirl, Kasia, Crusoe and Kendra......I know exactly how you feel, as does everyone here like BB (Beautiful Bluebell) and Holly say.  Holly, thank you soooooo much for sharing your heartfelt and heartwarming journey with us.  It certainly gives me hope.  You have sacrificed (for want of a better word) so much to attain your dream - THAT is dedication.  I am so thrilled you are pregnant and I can understand your DH not allowing himself to acknowledge your pregnancy with so much disappointment and pain in the past.  It warms my heart to read how supportive he's been.  You will make fantastic parents.  As will Safarigirl, Kasia, Crusoe and Kendra.  (AJ too!  and all you guys! )  You had me in tears reading how far you travelled to date through this muddy water called IVF.  I thought I'd share my story too, although I'm not pregnant (yet).  I was married for 14 years, was with him for 23 since the age of 13 (so unbelievable now!)  In our mid 30's we decided to have a family so we thought I should change my job as it was very stressful and long shifts so I began to train as a therapist.  Part way thru that I discovered my DH was having an affair and he had got the other woman pregnant.  Devastated, I couldn't carry on the marriage, even though he wanted to.  Suddenly I needed the 2 jobs re the mortgage, so I carried on training and eventually had 2 careers.  Not long after parting, it turns out that the bit on the side wasn't pregnant but she knew that was the only way to split us up!     I never really recovered from that low point in my life......not for many, many years.  I never really found anyone who was "right" for me either - I had met many men, had 2 other relationships, but they weren't right, weren't The One.  I gave up all hope of ever meeting the right man and knew that probably any chance of having a child hinged on this.....unless I became a single mum, which I considered.  Until 5 years ago at a party.  There he was.  I knew he was Mr Right/The One just with one look.  Small problem:  he never really noticed me and was there with his wife!!  End of story.  Or so I thought.  I never forgot him.  2 years later, he came "looking" for me, so it seemed I had made an impression after all!  His wife had left him for someone else the year previously.  Blissfully happy we decide we would like a family (at last and by now I was 44!) but time has been against us and so this is where we are now.  I have guilt re my ex-husband......I wished all sorts would happen to his "girlfriend" and the pregnancy (even though there wasn't a baby, but I nor he knew that at the time).  I was soooo happy when she said she'd "lost" the baby.....(we were to discover this was a lie, but didn't know this at the time).  I feel really, really bad that I was so hurt that I could think these awful things.  I wonder if God is punishing me....but I know that's ridiculous really.  Anyway, the point of my story is this - I really thought I'd never meet Mr Right, I'd given up hope and now I have to pinch myself almost daily to make sure I'm not dreaming and believe that, if I can find the love of my life after looking for this needle in a haystack for soooo long, perhaps I can achieve having a baby of our own too.  The chance of having a family 12 years ago was cruelly snatched away from me and I sometimes wonder if that was meant to be...to test me on how much I really wanted one or perhaps to let me know he wasn't the right man to be the father of my child after all.  So, I'm still stuck with 2 jobs as my DP doesn't earn enough to get us through the IVF!  However, I think perhaps I was supposed to have 2 jobs to finance it in the first place! Now knowing dreams do come true (finding my DP), I believe it can happen again (being a Mummy).  

Bluebell, my inbox is now slightly less full!  

On a much lighter note, why is it that I always meet wonderfully handsome and gorgeous men when I'm either flat on my back with my less than attractive legs on show or my knees around my ears?!!!!   What am I talking about?  I had my first appointment with Daniel Elliot, acupuncuturist, this week and he's gorgeous!!   What with Dr Olivares at the IM (drop dead yum yum) and now Daniel......it's enough to make me blush!

Have a great weekend all, Love, AJ xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi you lot!!! 

We're back!!! Hope you're all ok   as I've only read about 15 pages of posts   and know there are more to read ...

Well, we got back late last night after ET in Athens yesterday. We got 4 embryos in total, and we transferred 3. OMG!!! We did say we were tempted... Keep giggling that we actually transferred 3, may be a v.bad idea but we're assured triplets are v.rare (!!)  We're still in the '1 would be nice' frame of mind and given the option we just went for it. 

All 3 embryos transferred were 8 cell grade 1 and it turns out the donor is proven, having had a little boy through IVF with this clinic. 

We had a really relaxing week in Greece, touring around the mountains and being thoroughly spoilt by family. In the end we were so glad the tx was at the end of the week as it gave me time to be totally chilled. We decided to fly back the same day as Et though as DH couldn't take time next week off work & I didn't want to stay there without him. The family would have pampered me stupid but I think I'd have felt so guilty about it I'd have ended up stressed. 

The other remaining embie will be continued to blastocyst stage to see how viable the embies are, the Doc said she didn't want to freeze just one as then we'd be tied into having FET for just one embie which would be less likely to be successful. 

So, the plan is now to buy a mega stack of magazines, watch some crappy chick flicks, order food on the internet and go nowhere other than to walk the dog, see the family & best bud & give the embies the best chance to snuggle in.  

I've got this week off work & the week after I'm only doing 2 days so I'm hoping the ugly stress monster will stay away. If nothing else I will enjoy being a slob!!!

The only thing now is to convince ourselves that as it all went so smoothly there's no catch!! We were laughing that maybe they only transferred saline as we never saw the embies, but if that's the case the Docs are bloody good actors & we really don't believe that. DH reckoned the other patients may have been paid actors, although the girl who looked like she'd just had egg retrieval looked pretty convincing!

Right, well, will catch up with you all later. I've come on here before going to collect my dog!!! Gotta see my fluffy puppy who Dad says has got really fat under my Mum's care...

Take care & lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Newday

Hi Lisa

great to hear that everything has gone so smoothly. Keeping everything crossed sending you loads of       

and a heap of      

look after yourselves

Love Dawn


----------



## Jassie

Just found out my SIL is pregnant, which is great news   but I can't help feeling as jealous as hell  

But life goes on! They don't call me Bouncebackability Girl for nothing   and we're all fired up for our trip back to Ceram next month.

Abbyw and Shazzer - sorry our trips crossed last week, best wishes for your   and I am sending you lots of positive thoughts or, as they say in Spain, pensamientos positivos!!

Michelle, many pensamientos positivos to you!  

Lisa - Your trip sounds really great and you sound very chilled! Everything crossed for you x 

AJ - your story made me cry, but with joy because you have found your soulmate   So many people got through life never finding the right person for them, or ending up with the wrong person. You have been truly blessed   
It made me smile to think of you rushing back to your computer to log on to FF - my internet connection has been down the last couple of days and I'm currently logging on at my mum's house because I was getting FF withdrawal symptoms!!

Lesleyjane and Cesca - here's hoping you find your donors soon   I'm praying there's an egg(s) with your name on it just round the corner

Lara - a big welcome to you!    I'm sure you'll feel at home at Ceram. We went there last week and instantly at ease with everything and everyone. I have a good feeling that they'll be able to help us have our family   

Alan - I've blown you some bubbles too!

Nats - best wishes for your trip to the Lister, hope you find your way forward.

Crusoe - sorry we missed you, but hope everything went well for you  

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and warmest wishes to all of you    

If anyone's going to be out in Marbella between March 12 and March 25 and fancies meeting up for a herbal tea then let me know!!

Jx


----------



## Jassie

PS - Has anyone heard from Bluebell? I'm dying to know if Miss Lobby has put in an appearance...


----------



## Paxi

Hi All, enjoying (as usual) reading everyone's experiences!  Jassie, like you I have a pg s-i-l, and they are being very good and not requiring us to experience every minute!  It was her 5th cycle of IVF, so they have some understanding of what it's like!..    How odd, we may pass in Marbella, as all going well we will fly out 4 weeks today (I can't believe it!)    Hoping all those in the 2ww have some good news soon, and that plenty more donors come forward for those waiting - if it's any consolation we've been waiting since the end of July - that retched O neg blood...    Oh, anyone had the prostap jab?  How much does it hurt?  (I'm not a wimp at all....)      Kitty


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

well we found a dog coat - sheepskin one that makes Bertie look like a 2nd hand car salesman. It was that or a Sherlock Holmes tweedy one!!

Gigglygirl - so glad your tx went well. I don't think we have had any triplets on this board YET!!! I had a friend at uni who was one of triplets. His parents already had 4 boys and had one last try for a girl -you guessed it they had triplets - 3 boys!! (serves them right for being so damn fertile.)
The 2ww wait is horrible but you sound as if you are going to do what I intend to do - stock up on DVD's, good books and magazines, chill out and dream of what will hopefully be.


AJ - you post is so heartfelt and I am so glad you have found your soulmate. I know how it feels as I was married briefly for just  a year before I found out my husband was seeing someone else (and it wasn't another woman!!!) and that he was thousands in debt. (One day I will write a book!!!0 I divorced him in the quickest possible time and  never thought I would meet anyone else or indeed wanted to, but I did and my DH has restored my faith in the human race. It was worth going through all that cr*p to find my soulmate. 
AJ I just know you are going to be a mummy and your story will be complete.

Jassie  - it is sooooo hard when you find out a friend or relative is pregnant. I am struggling with this at the moment too. You sound very positive and hopefully in a few months time you will be announcing your pregnancy too.   

Dawn - good too see you still posting. Another week has gone - May is approaching fast!!

Best wishes to all those still waiting for donors. I have always found this the absolute hardest part (even worse than the 2ww wait for me) 
and good luck to the 2ww's.   

I started progynova this morning. I always worry about the cyclogest leaking away but I tell my DH I must lie in bed for AT LEAST half an hour after inserting them. This ensures a good lie every morning and generally a cup of tea made for me too!!

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## bluebell

Blimey ... .you lot can really talk !!  I have told DH I am writing up notes for a wildlife walks leaflet we are doing, but I have been on FF for at least an hour catching up !!  He had wanted to use the computer !! 

Jassie, no I'm still here, I'm afraid ... now 8 days overdue !   I was sooooooooo inspired by your lovely post about your trip to Ceram.  You are a whirlwind of energy and positivity, and your picture is so sweet !  You're such a cheerful person I can't help feeling cheerful whenever I read you posts.  I have such a good feeling for you at Ceram.   

Paxi .. hope the 4 weeks fly by for you.  Great if you can meet up with some otehr Cerammers !!

Lisa (GG) ..... weeeeeyyy heeeeeyyyy for the 1st triplets on abroadies !!  How exciting that would be !  I would love to hear more about your time in Greece.  Is it your family or DHs ?  Go on, tell us some more nice stories about lovely walks in olive groves and fantastic meals al fresco with a big pile of relatives and a big pile of wonderful seafood etc etc  It all sounds so idyllic.  Good luck for your 2WW   

AJ, what a beautiful story ..... sad and painful on the one hand, but such an inspiration on the other.  I too found DH later on and knew the second I saw him that he was the one for me.  In my case it was me that was still attached, to an Irishman who I had initally been attracted to because of his wildness  ... ie that romantic Irish stereotype of the rebellious character, big green eyes and black curly hair, but who turned out to be an emotional cripple and an alcoholic (and also gave me a pregnancy that we were too much in relationship turmoil for me to be able (emotionally) to keep, but that is another story).  However, eventually managed to resolve things and current DH is perrrrrrrrrrrrrfect.   Of course you would feel anger towards your ex and his girlfriend, and shouldn't feel any guilt for being relieved that the 'phantom' baby had been lost.  We are all human.  I am sooo happy for you that you are with your lovely DP (and would love to meet him some day), and just waiting for you to pick up the final piece of the jigsaw.  You are so determined and I know you will get there.  You still have plenty of time.

Lesley Jane, I love the idea of Mr Snoop in his dress.  i can just imagine Mr Snoop muttering under his breath (like Mutley, if you remember him) about having to go out looking like a girl.  How is DH's eye by the way, after Mr Snoop's headbut ?  By the way, Lisa, is Fluffy puppy and elkhound, or a husky, or neither ?  He's gorgeous !, as is Crusoe's lovely puppy.

Shazzer ..FANTASTIC NEWS about your brilliant embies !!  Good luck on the 2WW     I had the same fears about losing cyclogest, and as Holly says, Ruth (and IVI to me) confirmed that even if loads leaks out it's OK as the dose is much more than we need.  I was still in Spain for a week after tx and the waether was so hot the pessaries melted and just seemed to gush out, leaving a nice oil slick on my trousers !  Lovely !!  It depends on which type of pessary you have, but if it is Cyclogest (which i think yours are), you can use the back passage instead, and they stay in MUCH better that way !  I swapped to those.  Some of the pessaries you get in Spain are for vaginal use only.  So pleased you had such a positive experience at Ceram.  Thinking of you and all lthe 2ww'ers loads !!!   

Lots of love to everyone else.  Had better get on with those nature notes.  My wonderful DH has just brought me some fresh coconut but didn't seem to spot what was on the screen !!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, our posts crossed.  Lots of love to you too !!!!  Please can we have a photo of the dodgy car dealer in his new outfit ??
Bluebellxxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone
just 2 quick questions for ceram grils - did you have to pay a deposit on your initial appt - if so how much and could you have unscheduled tests done that day - some of our tests have been missed ( bl***y NHS) 

AJ - your story was lovely   and i am sure it will have the perfect ending

crusoe & Blubell - i too was with the wrong man - only in my case the loon stalked me for 2 years   - i will have to tell you all about THAT one day !!

Giggly - good luck for your 2ww - and remember we are all here thru the yps and downs  

sorry cant do any more personals - in a rush packing etc 
caseyxx

PS Bluebell - soo hope miss lobby decides to grace us with her presence soon ! xxxxx


----------



## Jassie

Hi there Casey
No, you don't have to pay a deposit for The Main Event at your initial consultation - it's just 100 euros for the initial consultation plus another 50 for a scan, then you just pay when you go back. I understand that you can do it by bank transfer, or just lay some notes on them when you get there!! There's a surcharge for paying by credit card.
Not sure about the bloods, but can't see any reason why you can't have them done there and then. 
Love Jx


----------



## Jassie

Hi Bluebell - eight days  What's she playing at  
Obviously far too comfy in there   I'm starting to think that perhaps your sheep-farming friend may indeed come in handy  
Jx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Thanks for the lovely welcome.

Jassie - great to hear positive stories about Ceram, makes me feel that I've definitely made the right choice.  If you don't mind me asking, are your frosties from DIVF or with your own eggs?

Lisa - it sounds like you've got some great embies on board, many     for your testing date.  You too Shazzer - I really hope it is good news for you.  Hopefully the 2WW will fly by for both of you.

Crusoe - your puppy looks adorable, I'd love to see a piccie of him in his new coat!  Our cats won't let them dress them in anything, however much we try  

AJ - now you have found your soulmate, I wish you all the best for completing your dream and becoming a mummy.

To anyone I have missed, good luck wherever you are in your treatment.

Just a quick question - the waiting list at Ceram is about 3-5 months, I'm Rh - and was wondering if anyone had been matched with a donor any earlier than 3 months?

Lara


----------



## bluebell

Lara .... sooo sorry forgot to welcome you !!  Did you know you can make great German helmets for cats out of those polystyrene trays you sometimes get fruit in !?!

Jassie ...yes, the sheep jelly and ropes it will have to be !!    Any pig farming tips ?

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Lara B

Bluebell

Your post made me giggle, just thinking of our cat with one of them on.  We sometimes put ferrero roche holders on their head like a hat - breaks the day up!

Bet you can't wait to see your baby, you must be getting frustrated now that its taking so long.  Much better than them coming early though isn't it.

Lara


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all again,
Despite promising myself I wouldn't come on here too often (at risk of obsessing about 2ww) here I am again, although since it's far too early to be symptom spotting I have the excuse I'm just catching up with friends after a trip away!! Plus, I need a siesta and have to wait until 5pm for my next progesterone tablets!   There's always an excuse...

Bluebell- I was convinced there'd be some happy news by now, what's the hold-up 40 lengths of the pool and a vindaloo please!! Our fluffy puppy is indeed an elkhound and not many people recognise them- you're v.special!! As for the olive groves and seafood, well, I hate fish and it was pretty cold out there but we did have a lovely winter break and had valentine's in a room with a 4 poster bed in Napflion- lovely. The family that spolit us rotten are DH's, they're just lovely. One of the aunties gave us a 10 kilo bag of oranges to take back to UK- not v.practical but very funny. A few years ago she sent us with a carrier bag full of grapes to take back on the plane for SIL in Aberdeen. Since we live in Southampton and see her about every 6 months and the temp was 35-30 degrees, we had to ditch them for fear of them rotting in transit!   We're very lucky to have such lovely family & lots of help. That's why we chose Athens for tx instead of Spain, plus with DH being 1/2 Greek it makes sense to have a Greek donor rather than a Spanish one.

Jassie- Well done on your trip to Ceram. Your photo freaked me out when I first saw it cos you look quite like me, inc the pose. I have a photo just like it!

Hi to everyone else, Dawn's on MSn so going for a chat...
Love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## crusoe

Casey

Yes you can get blood tests done at ceram at your initial consultation. I had some done and it saved a packet as we didn't have to pay privately in the UK. Bypassing the NHS is always good in my book too!!

Love crusoe
x


----------



## bluebell

We should have a pets' hat photo competition !  I'll try the ferrero rocher wrappers on my two hairy black boys.  
Bluebellxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi there everyone,

Bluebell- c'mon girl, isnt it about time you went for a jog or something   I agree a pets hat/coat comp would be very good. Mr.Snoop looks 'tres chic' Ill have you know...well not really he looks like he'd rather freeze to death than go out in his girly coat..will try to sort out a photo this week.

Giggly girl, am so pleased it has all gone so well for you..3 embies on board - wow..I would love that, a 1 in 3 chance..things are looking good...It sounds like you had a lovely time in Greece too..am keeping everything crossed for you..think I wil be away when youre testing..but Ill be thinking of you and hoping so much..

Casey, no you dont have to pay youre deposit, just youre consul fee and for any tests you would like.I had all the ones I needed there as its cheaper and all sorted then..good luck xx

LaraB, am not sure how long you wil need to wait hun..its awful playing the waiting game isnt it..but am sure if you have a chat with Ruth (if youre planing on going to Ceram) that she will give you more info. 

I read all of your lovely stories posted earlier in the week but didnt have time to post but I just wanted to say Holly thanks so much for your lovely story, it has given us all a lot of hope and was so nice of you to pop back and take the time..You sure deserve youre big fat positive hun xx

Aj...youre story brought a tear to my eye too..am so very gald you are happy now and you have youre soulmate..am sure you will get your dream soon as you deserve it so much...

I dont think I could begin to explain my story to you all as I do find it quite hard to open up sometimes..but maybe when Ive had a drink ot two   Suffice to say I have dh my soulmate and would love like all you lovely ff friends to complete the dream...

Love and hugs to you all..Ive had the worst hangover again this weekend..think I really need to start getting a grip..I went out sat nite to a club with one of my best friends and felt like the oldest swinger in town, particularly when a young guy asked me how old I was and almost ran to the door when I said 36..  never seen anyone run so fast..the cheeky beggar ..didnt even give me time to tell him to bug*er off as Im happily married..the frustration.. 

Think Im having a mid life or 'egg donation wait' crisis   as I seem to be wanting to go out all the time and take my mind off things when I should be being good and getting my bod in tip top fighting condition! Whats wrong with me...Anyway Ill just finish this lager and then...only joking..got a cup of tea really..and its caffeine free..ha ha

Lesley xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Boy...can you lot chat!! I have just spent the last hour catching up and have been in tears one minute and laughing the next!! What wonderful stories you have all shared with us. I feel honoured. I have even asked DH to come up and have a read as I wanted him to read it all for himself. We, like all of you I'm sure think that it is just us that has let the 'Fertility' journey change us and our lives in so many ways. It's such a comfort to know that we aren't alone and after reading all your heartfelt stories.

Safarigirl - It could've been me writing the post you wrote. Friends, pregnancies, buying another baby present and presenting it with a smile. Christenings and being asked yet again to be god-parents...as we don't have our own. Life has changed for us also in so many ways. I also feel sometmes that a light has gone out in me. I used to be such a party animal and life and soul, but now I like to sit on the Sofa and read a Mag with a glass of wine??!!  I just wanted to say that I really appreciated the fact that after reading your post I no longer felt that I was being selfish for not attending yet another first birthday party!!

Kasia - Your post was also heartfelt and It's so good to know that we are all experiencing the same strains in day to day life. We will get there in the end!

Holly - What can I say..I cried when I read your post. Mainly because I am sooo happy for you and your DH now. After all you have been through, you truly deserve to be where you are. You are an inspiration and I'm so pleased you told us your story. It just goes to show that we will all get there in the end, it's just a matter of try,try and try again!! You have been through so much, how wonderful that you now have so much to look forward to. I think that it's great also that you still take time to keep in contact with us all. Thank you for all your support.

Bluebelle - Come on Miss Lobby. Your posts are great as usual. I can't believe that you are still supporting us all when you are about to give birth any minute!! You are wonderwoman!!

AJ - Thank you for sharing your story also. I can't imagine how hard it was for you to go through all that heartache after so many years. At least you have now found your soulmate. That is worth so much. You will both achieve your dream together...I'm sure of it.

Good luck to all you 2ww's. Let's start a positive thread from today...hi to everyone else too. We fly out to the CERAM on the 19/3 hopefully. I'm having my injection tomorrow...urgh!!! 

Love to all...thinking of you Crusoe...not long now,

Bel,xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Evening all!  

Giggles....wow!  3 top grade embies at 8 cells!!!   WWWWWoooooow!  Blimey, it's making my eyes water just thinking about it!!   You are brave!  Good luck to you giggles, all the very, very best and stay chilled.  I wish I'd had 2 weeks off and next time I will make sure I'm off like yourself.  Good idea.  

BounceBackAbilityGirl (aka Jassie) - it must hurt re your SIL now being pregnant.  However, it does give us all hope too.  5 attempts bless her and I'm sure you'll be joining her soon. xx

Crusoe - your description of Bertie with his sheepskin coat reminded me of Arthur Daly or perhaps Del Boy!!    Yes, Bluebell, we should have a thread especially for our pets!  I've got 2 hens who are my babes, I love them to bits.  They are so funny!  Mr Snoop is so lovely too!  I was horrified to read your story Crusoe, poor you and thanks so much for sharing that.  We've been through the mill at bit us ladies, and that's before the IVF!  So glad you've found your lovely DH.  You'll make a lovely Mummy. xx

Kitty - sorry, can't answer your question re the jabs.    x

Good luck to all your 2wwers!

Has anyone heard from RozLu, Roz1, AlmaMay, Roze, Becca and Dianne?  I have quite a few IMs still waiting to be answered by me so maybe when I do that I'll catch up with them.

Thinking of you Kendra and hope you're feeling much stronger.  

Bel - thanks for your lovely post and your support to us all.  Holly has been a huge inspiration to us, as have you too.  I'm thrilled it's all moving along for you and you're off to Ceram very soon.  xx  

Bluebell - where is the lovely Miss Lobby?!  Is Blueballs going to post us when you've given birth?!  I hope so.  Tell him he has strict instructions from us to do so! xx

My sister who's had IVF numerous times and now has 2 children has many frozen embies left and today said that she and her husband had been discussing what they might do with the embies as they meant so much to them.  Realistically they can't be used by my sister as she has a dodgy heart valve and giving birth hasn't been too easy for her.  So, she said they'd discussed whether they felt they could offer the embies to us but had decided that as much as they would love to, they felt they would always be reminded that the embies were from them.  I was so pleased they had even thought of us and totally understood.  They've asked us to be their latest child's God parents, which I burst into tears about! What a lovely sister.  

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG!  I think I must go into a trance whilst being on FF!!  Just emerged out of my office after being on here to find DP has hoovered, cleaned the kitchen, hung the drying up, reloaded the washing machine, made supper, put a cuppa besides me whilst I was on FF which has gone cold, sorted out the recycling!!  How long have I been on here?  He said "been talking to your friends on the forum have you?" with that knowing look that says "I'm not impressed but I don't really mind..." bless him!


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

AJ-aahh so kind of you to think of me,i have been logging in,rest assured i am truly moved by everyone's posts & willing you all on 

As for me i found it tough going back to work & they have put me on a rehabilitation programme(i sound like a druggie now!!) which means i can work reduced hours next week.Having said that i feel better as we are contemplating our next round of tx,still a bit of investigating to do but looks like we will be going for tx no 6!Gawd knows what work will say about that when i tell them-i hope they will still be supportive.I know you girls will understand when i say the best thing to perk me up when i am low is planning the next tx,hopefully soon,the rest of the world probably think i'm mad but s*d them if they do!

Sorry if i am quiet & distant for a while,but i am keeping a close eye on you all,

Special wishes to the 2ww'ers & of course Bluebell,

Lots of love Becca xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Becca!  Totally understand you being quiet....we've all been there.  In November/December after my BFN at IM, I locked myself away and licked my wounds for days on end.  Glad you're keeping an eye on us.  We need it!

Great news that you're moving forward and planning ahead.  Go for it!  So positive.  You're not mad, just mad for a baby.  Join the club!

Wishing you all the very, very best Becca, AJ xxx


----------



## pearl

Hi everyone,
The last few week or so has been a bit of a whirlwind for me so so sorry I haven't managed to post any comments, but I have been (trying) to read and keep up with all yours.
It was only 3 weeks before IVIB found me a donor, the donor responded quickly so we got an early unexpected call to go over to Spain - just 48hrs notice, I found this the most stressful bit.  I had the last scan and blood tests done over there.
This was my first experience of ivf using de aboard and I only have praise for all the staff at IVIB, not that treatment in England was bad but treatment in Spain is more of a higher standard and I felt really cared for!
I had 2 9 cell embryos transferred and 2 frozen, so I am now on the 2ww and feel quite strangely calm about it - I think after 14yrs of marriage and no children to go exactly 12 weeks from me starting the pill to having the transfer done it felt so fast I haven't had time to really think about it.

Lara B - good luck for your consultation in March

Lesley Jane, Shazzer, Sharon, Michelle, Gigglygirl and anyone else on their 2ww - good luck and everything crossed !

Crusoe - Good luck with your FET in March !

Jassie - great to hear everything went well with your consultation, good luck when you go back to Ceram in March !

Kendra, Becca1969, Safarigirl so sad to hear things didn't work out for you this time, I'm praying that that you all your dreams come true soon !

Bluebell - I bet you can't wait to meet Miss Lobby, goodluck!

AJ - love reading your comments your a real pick me up for us all, carry on with your strength and character and your get your dream too in end.

Hi to anyone else I have missed 
Your friend 
Pearl...


----------



## Womb with a View

That's fantastic news Pearl!  Great stuff and very, very postive by the looks of things.  9 cells.....wow, wish mine had been 9 cells!  Glad you're calm - stay in the moment, enjoy being "with child", both of them!  

Wishing you all the very best for a BFP!  

Love, AJxx


----------



## safarigirl

wonderful news about your transfer Pearl, AJ has said it best of all .... enjoy the moment ... wishing you all the best and sending you lots of  

big hello to everyone else this monday morning, hope you all had a good weekend ....
lots of luck to our two week waiters...


----------



## abbyw

Hi Pearl!  

WOW, 2 nine cell embies is fantastic!!!! I wish you all the luck in the world for the 2ww. Here's some   to help and some     as I see you don't have any!!!  

I'm on my 2ww and feel fine too. No symptoms though which I don't know is a good thing or not but,nevermind........guess I'll know v soon anyway.

Abby


----------



## nats210

Hi Pearl
that really is good news best of luck on your 2ww may the calm stay with you.   
Abby not long for you now hang on in there.   

nats


----------



## roze

Hi, Girls,

Best of luck to everyone- I have been off board for a few days and can't keep up!

Our other 2ww for the results of my partners sperm tests has not been that good- it has turned into 4 weeks almost. We hope to hear this afternoon, and then will contact IVIB for an analysis. The results could have great implications for us, ie either we continue, use donor sperm as well, or just give up. 

I have been on chinese herbs for two weeks but have stopped now due to being up all Friday night weeing 6 times-  concerned that something is wrong with my kidneys, but judging by todays heavy cold it may just be a chill. The herbs have a slightly diuretic effect anyway but I would be surprised if they caused this problem. Its a shame as I felt that the herbs were doing me a lot of good.  Phoned NHS Direct on Saturday and they suggested I see my GP if it did not improve- they did say that I should do a pregnancy test as excess weeing by itself  was one of the first signs of pg!  I explained that I did not think it likely because of my history and if so I would only be pg for 10 days. They seemed to think that this was not impossible! What a nice surprise if this was the case, but in the realms of fantasy, I think......

Take care everyone, will catch up soon I promise...


roze xxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Pearl

That is wonderful news!   

Sending you lots and lots of     and   

Nikki xxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Pearl

That is fantastic news about your embies,   how many days old were they?

Lots of     that they snuggle in well and you get a BFP.

Lara


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me to say I hope you all had a decent weekend and hope you aren't as cold as I am today....  

I am off to work this afternoon so I can't get through any personals today .... will try and catch up with the weekends events tomorrow.

However I would like to say  Crusoe..... that is one cute puppy you have there....     he is adorable.  More pictures please!  

Hope everyone is doing ok...    to all of you in need of any hugs and will hopefully post more tomorrow.

love Nikki xxx


----------



## shazzer

Pearl those embies sound fantastic good luck to you

Abbey I have no symptoms either. I feel bloated all the time but I know thats the progynova but otherwise no sore boobs at all. Which is surprising as every previous IVF cycle they have been sore which is the cyclogest I know. but as I am on double the previous dose I am a bit surprised. Wake up every moring and hope that suddenly I am a D cup and all will be alright with the world. I know from previous PG if I do not get these it is all over. I have already checked with Ruth when I can use my frosties. I need to prepare mentally for the disappointment in advance. I have been so relaxed till now but now I am back at work and bored and stressed do not feel so good. I keep getting twinges on my right side. Has anybody else had this?

Only 6 more days to go 

Sharon


----------



## valie

Pearl,

It's great that everything happened so quickly for you. 9 cell embies sounds very good. Well done!! 

and take care now.

Love Valiexx


----------



## Bel

Pearl,

That's great news. 9 cell...wow!!

Good luck,

Bel,x


----------



## abbyw

Where do you all you lot have your pg bloods done when it comes to testing day?  

My GP says that it will take at least 4 days to come back with the results. I can't wait that long!  

My local private clinic want to charge £ 45.44 for this but they will get it the same day. Should I go for this? 

Thanks

Abby


----------



## bluebell

Abby .. 4 days .. that's terrible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had them done in the morning at my GP and got the results the same day.  You could maybe jump up and down and shout at them more and persuade them to rush them through.  Also howabout your assisted conception clinic in the UK.  Would they do it for you ?  Mine did one for me once.  Hope you are doing OK.   

Pearl .. 9 cell embies ! Great news ! What whoppers !! Wishing you all the very very best for a speedy and as peaceful as possible 2WW.    

Shazzer, I really feel for you with the boobs thing and the twinges etc.  I really do believe that symptoms are so unpredictable.  My degree of boob soreness didn't seem to relate to BFNs or BFPs and was different every time. It seems everyone here is the same, but I know that it doesn't make it any easier when you are checking for signs all the time.  I did get a few twinges a bit in my side this time, kinda side / middle, not that far (say 15cm) from my belly button.  Good luck and take care of yourself.    

Roze, great to hear from you again. You have been missed !  Good luck with DH's test results.  I hope you both get a pleasant surprise.   You must have been well pis*ed off about your Chinese herbs and having to stop taking them, especially if it felt they were doing you good.   Maybe you can go back on them again soon once your bladder has settled down a bit.  Will be thinking about you and hope you get the answers you want from IVIB.

Lots of love to everyone, especially the 2WWers !!!   

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS I get induced tomorrw at 4.00pm  .... waaaaaaaaaahhh !!!!


----------



## abbyw

Wow bluebell.....induced hey!!!! That's fantastic!!!   with it all and thanks for your advice.

Abby


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

Abby, I reckon the 2ww is bad enough without an extra 4 days!!!!! Can't you tell your GP you NEED to know asap as it affects which drugs you'll need to take afterwards, ie to continue with a pg. (Positive thinking here    ) If not, I would pay privately, although I booked mine today for a week Friday & it's £25, with same day results. Best of luck for 2ww!!!

Pearl, that's brilliant- I didn't know you could get 9 cell embryos, but then I am a thickie when it comes to science!     best of luck, when's your test date? Mine's Fri 3rd March (13 dpt- is that ok?)

BLUEBELL!!! TOMORROW'S THE BIG DAY THEN!!! BEST OF LUCK AND LOADS OF HUGS FOR YOU AND DH, HOPE YOU SPOIL MISS LOBBY ROTTEN AND IT DOESN'T HURT AT ALL!

        

Roze, best of luck with your results, hope they come soon & you can make your decisions. Always worth checking a pg test tho, eh?

Shazzer, good luck for the rest of your 2ww, hope it flies and your lack of symptoms means nothing. My cousin's wife just gave birth not knowing she was pg (yes, I know we all think-how! but she'd already had 2 kids so knew the drill) and had no symptoms ever. Until she gave brith in a lift. Some girls have all the luck!!!

Thanks to everyone who mentioned me in your lovely posts (bel,valie,lesley,AJ and loads more), it takes ages to do personals and you're all so lovely. Makes a big difference to be able to tell people our news without them having quite so much invested as other people in your lives (not that I'm knocking having lovely people who care around!), as we're all in the same boat and have all been there. I totally relate to the recent threads about insensitive people and how you feel when ANOTHER person announces a pg, most likely unplanned. I guess you just have to keep going. I know that I'm guilty of cutting certain people out of our lives for a while though cos they stress me out . And anyone who complains about being pg gets told to shut up!! (Eventually, I'm not that forceful or impolite)

Well, I've been Little Miss Sleepy and for the 2nd day (we've only been back since Sat eve!) I've slept for over 2 hrs in the afternoon. Just couldn't keep my eyes open. Reckon it's the subconscious worry of 2ww as I'm mostly pretty chilled, although it does fill your brain from dawn until dusk! As I'm only 2 dpt it can't be for any other reason!!! Oh well, at least I'm off work & can allow myself to sleep...

Speak soon & love to all
Lisa
xx
Right, better go, stacks of washing to do.


----------



## nugs

Abbey, I had my blood test done at the hospital where I have had all my fertility treatment.  The results didn't come back on the same day, they came the day after so I did a pee stick too. They know me there quite well because of years of treatment and were sympathetic and didn't charge me.  I hope you get something sorted as it's such a stressfull thing.  I had twinges that were like period pains so please try to remain positive.  I'll be thinking about you.
Good luck to everyone Love Nugs x


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Abby
Not sure where you are, but the london fertility clinic on harley street will do it for £26 and you get the results in about 3 hours.  I would definately pay for it for peace of mind, and getting it over with.  If you need any details on the LFC let me know and i will send them on to you - they are lovely there, you do have to go before 12.00 to get results back the same day - but i got there once at 10.00 and had my results by 2.00.
wishing you luck


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Roze, lovely to hear from you.  I hope DH's results are ok and you can then plan a way forward.  The herbs had this effect on me when I first started taking them.  Where are you going, is it the Zhai Clinic?  This is, they flush out stuff and I also got a cold after a few days.  I was warned that if I got a cold, to stop the herbs immediately as it would drive it deeper.  I, being me, ignored the Doctor as I really wanted the herbs to "do their thing" with my fertility and an average cold beccome the most awful cold I'd had in years and years.  Awful.  It stopped me taking the herbs for 2 weeks, much to my reluctance to stop and then I was back on them.  I was on them 9 months.  At one point I got the sniffles again and stopped immediately.  Ring your herbalist/Chinese Doc as I'm sure they will advise.  Good luck and I really hope all works out well for you sweets. xx

Bluebell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           So excited for you!  Will Blueballs (your DH) let us know how you are?  I shall be thinking of you sweetheart! Imagine us all there, in that crowded delivery room, willing you on and pushing for you!  Love and sloppy kisses, AJ xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Bluebell

How exciting.....      

Sending loads of       and     for tomorrow.

 
Nikki xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls
I am off to ceram tomorrow for initial appt - can't wait to get things moving again   
so i just wanted to wish Bluebell lots of luck and     for tomorrow and BB please give miss lobby a special kiss from all her FF's xxxx
thinking of you caseyxx

ps apparentlu i am CMV +ve   do you think it will make any difference to donor waiting times in spain -


----------



## Jassie

Wowowow Bluebell, I am sooo excited for you!!!! I'm sending pain-free thoughts to you for tomorrow    
I'm grinning as I type, imagining you looking at her little face for the first time - I could burst!!! (as I expect you could...  ) 

Lesley - keep dancing and smiling! It's good to shake your stuff, and you could always lie about your age, I do!  

AJ - your sister sounds lovely, and how thoughtful of her to think of you like that. My sister is  star too, although we're having IVF with (hopefully) my own eggs at the mo (we're 'unexplained' - fertility, that is  ) she's offered to donate some of hers to us if we need them. How lucky and loved we are  

Wow Pearl - nine cell embies!! That sounds really advanced - did they come wearing short trousers? Good luck for everything on your 2WW xxx

Abby, Shazzer, Lisa and Michelle - Positive thoughts coming your way:     although this little chap with the plus on his head looks a bit miserable so here's a happy rainbow  The four-day wait for blood test results sounds yucky - I'd pay the cash to know sooner (or you may as well wait for the P-stick, surely? I thought the blood test got you the results more quickly so it's   that they make you wait)


Shazzer, I get sore boobs every month, as if they'd explode at any minute! So I hate to think what they're going to be like after our tx!! I'm going to look like Jordan clutching a couple of footballs!! DH will be happy, but then again I doubt I'll let him anywhere near them   

Casey - good luck for your Ceram appointment. You'll feel instantly at home there and I am sure they will bend over backwards to help you and your DH. We went there for our first appointment last week, and meeting Ruth was like meeting up with a friend.  

I can't find who asked me about whether we were having DIVF, so apologies for not replying directly, but we're hopefully using my own eggs. This will be the first (and hopefully last) IVF treatment we have and as we have unexplained infertility, we don't know what the problem is. So I am on Procrin from Feb28 and then Puregon from Day 2 before we go back to Spain for scanning and EC. Hopefully, there will be some juicy eggs for us, but then again if it turns out that our infertility is because I'm eggless, then it's back to the drawing board to decide on Plan B. My (wonderful) sister has offered to donate some of her eggs (she's 22 and therefore more likely to have some!) so we are very lucky in that respect as the baby will have a little bit of biological me too!

Well, we're still the same...l still can't wait until our trip back to Ceram. I keep opening the fridge and looking at my drugs, then closing the door again. I've even read the flipping Puregon pen leaflet from cover to cover and have been caught by DH counting the syringes (again). 

Ha - I got him a good one! I told him that to improve his sperm count he needed to have daily suppositories in the lead-up to EC. This, I said, would make sure they grew stronger tails. He believed it for all of one minute, but the look on his face was a picture as he was so obviously trying to work out (nicely) how to tell me there was no way he was having anything up HIS bottom! 

Love to everyone
Jx


----------



## Jassie

Hi Lisa my twin!! You'll have to post the picture of you too!
Jx


----------



## Janny

Hi Girls! Sorry I'm not finding time to post at the moment - we have visitors and its really awkward getting to use the computer. Good luck to all of you on the 2ww - I am sneaking a look at your posts and thinking of you loads, even though I haven't been telling you so! We are going away on Wednesday so I'll have no chance at all to look in on you for days - I'm hoping for lots and lots of good news when I get back         

Thought you'd all like to know that Bluebell's just posted on the buns board to say that her midwife told her wrong and that shes on her way into hospital to be induced NOW!!!!! I'm not sure whether she'll have time to post again so thought I'd pass on her news         Bluebell and Miss Lobby xxx

Love to all Jan x


----------



## safarigirl

Casey - enjoy your appointment at Ceram - its like someone said meeting ruth is like meeting a friend, they are all so lovely there and you will enjoy your time in marbella.


----------



## hola69

Bluebell thats fantastic news-good luck sweetheart..we are all willing you on and will be thinking of you..big kiss to Miss lobby xxGood luck..


Casey- good luck at Ceram..say Hi to ruth..xx

Janny, dont worry..its good to hear youre ok x Enjoy youre break..

Jassie..lucky you! made me smile re jordan with melons..at least you have some, mine get sore but are the size of a couple of fried eggs..so there will be no clutching going on with me 

Gigglygirl..glad youre feeling ok..make sure you get your dh to wait on you hand and foot..good excuse if you ask me  

Pearl, fantastic news..fingers, toes and everything crossed for you..looking good xx Im not a 2ww yet tho..heres hoping it will be soon..

Roze..glad youre ok and good to hear from you..lots of love xx

Hi to everyone else..

Had my first af after starting the pill today and have been a bit of a dragon  to say the least. Had only been in work ten mins and had 2 arguments..not normally like this..or at least I think so   Starting to get a bit apprehensive for Saturday, dont know why....think Im a bit worried and excited at same time..China is a long way away and will miss keeping up with you guys and my dh and snoop..but am sure wll be so busy it will pass quick..At least I will get to have chinese every night - yum yum..although this time I will definatley give the ducks claw and heart a miss..not to mention the noodle soup that was really baby eels - yuk!!

Love to you all..

Michell- any news?? How are you xx


Lesley xxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls..  as a new girl i can't keep up with everyone. and being an old dear anyway trying to remember everyone is really hard especially if you have a couple of days not reading posts. I have to read so much to catch up !!
Anyway I have been to see my Chinese doctor who does acupuncture and vile herbs today and he told me my energy levels were very low. The answer ...lots more water early nights and no alcohol! That is going to be soooo hard!  I'm sure it will all be worth it. The waiting to hear from Ceram is getting bad!!! every time the phone rings Is it going to be Ruth!!     Oh well at least it gives me time to drink for England ...  water only!!

Bluebell thinking of you gal. hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing all about it!

Casey ...good luck in Ceram  I'm sure you will both be impressed.
  Love to everyone else ... Cesca xxxxx


----------



## roze

Bluebell,

Good luck for tomorrow- you must be really excited!  Tonight is your last night as a couple- tomorrow night you will be a family! Just think- all the waiting is over.

All the very best for tomorrow and thereafter,  look forward to your posts when you are feeling up to it.


love , 


roze xxx


----------



## badger b

Hello everyone,just a quick post,i need my beauty sleep!

Casey,

good luck with ceram,im a ceram girl too!havent had an initial appointment,just going straight to de end of march,yikes!
how the weather is nice for you!


Michelle,
how you doing hon,not long to go now!

Bluebell,

so exciting,cant wait to hear your news about miss lobby!!!

phew this aboradies thread is getting that big,i can hardly remember everybodys names!

so love to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


badger
love to all!


----------



## RSMUM

Michelle - all the best for tomorrow!

Abbyw - you too..for Thursday is it?

Can't stop thinking about our dear sweet Bluebell - hope Blueballs posts for her..


D x


----------



## Womb with a View

Michelle - all the very best for tomorrow!

Casey - good luck at the Ceram.  xx

All you 2wwers - and there seem to be lots of you this time - stay positive and relaxed and all the very best of luck for testing. xx

It always seems odd without Bluebell.....she's our mother hen, bless her.  I hope all is going well for her.....seems she went into hospital last night and not today, so she may have had Miss Lobby by now.  Wonder what they're going to call her?  CAN'T call her Miss Lobby.....or can they!? 

Have a good day everyone and LesleyJane, I'm sure the PMT is because of the Pill and enjoy your trip to China. How wonderful.

xx


----------



## pearl

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all your good wishes for my 2ww.  
I test on the 1st March but I haven't had any symptoms yet.  
Lara B my embryos were 3 days old.

Welcome to Boakie you will really find FF helpful, supportive and you will never fell like you are alone.

Roze any update on your analysis? - I really do hope its good news.

Well back to work tomorrow I think it will do me good to get back into a normal routine.

Will check on FF later to see if there is any update on Bluebell

Best Wishes to you all
Pearl x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Good luck Michelle for testing tomorrow, and Abby soon too. I'll be thinking of you...

Quick question to you all (my mine of info)-
My Doc said to do blood test 12-13 days after tx and we've booked it for Fri 3rd March, which is 13 days after tx. I was reading around on the 2ww board and some girls were talking about testing at 17 days which seems a lot later. Will the blood test be ok @ 13 days? Also, is it day 1 the day after ET or the day of ET? I'm confused! I'm either on day 3 or day 4 depending on whether or not you count the ET day.

No symptoms yet, have been v.sleepy tho and have sore boobs but sure that's the progesterone as was the same last month on dummy cycle. This 2ww business is bizarre- I feel priveleged to be here at all and to have the chance to do tx in the first place but at the same time it's hard not to analyse everything!!!

COME ON, BLUEBELL, ANY NEWS

Love to all,
Lisa
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Gigglygirl

On my last cycle I had a blood test on day 12 after ET. (Counting the day after ET as day 1). The test on day 12 was very clear. The clinic in the UK who did the test normally test on day 14 but Ceram say day 12 and for me the sooner the better!
Hope the 2ww is going ok - it is impossible not to analyse every twinge or sign. I spent hours scouring the web for pregnancy symptoms and in 2 weeks time I'll be doing it all over again.

Love crusoe
x


----------



## crusoe

There are currently 11 members and 6 guest viewing this board - are we all waiting for news of Bluebell and Miss Lobby

crusoe


----------



## Lara B

Hi Everyone

Thought I'd pop in to see if there was any news from Bluebell - everyone's waiting with baited breath for a message.

Loads of posts recently, its so hard to keep up with everyone.

Pearl - those 9 cell embies were only 3 days old - WOW, that's really good going.    

Lisa - like you on the 2WW I looked out for any symptoms, searched the internet constantly for any twinge or pain, but like everyone else says, you can sometimes read too much into them.

Cesca - I tried the chinese herbs, and just remember the smell when I used to have to boil them up - YUK!  They did give me them in tablet form, but they were so huge it was hard to swallow them.  Hope they really help you with your treatment.

Lisa - my clinic always waits about 14-16 days before testing, it seems an awfully long time, too much temptation to do the pee stick when you reach day 14.  

I'm looking forward to my visit to Ceram.  School holidays at the moment, although I'm stuck at the computer planning.  When I go back there's only another 2 weeks til we go, seems to be going quite quickly.

I'll look in later to see if there is any news from Bluebell.

Lara


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, like many, so excited for Bluebell...
Also excited as had prostap jab this morning and am delighted to report that it didn't hurt!  To be fair, it went in my bum, which is a pretty well covered area, but I was still amazed that I barely noticed it.  Like Cesca, I have problems keeping up with everyone here, but just hope that there are some BFPs soon, and that donors start to appear for those of you waiting.  We still have everything crossed for Spain in March.  Kitty


----------



## abbyw

To all those that have asked (thanks! ) I test on Friday,I think!!!!!  

Well,Dr B said to get my B/HCG bloods done then anyway. I thought I'd do a sneaky HPT in the morning Don't know if it's too early though? On Friday I'll be 14 days past EC or Day 12 from my ET (if you count ET day as Day 1 I'm sure I read on somewhere that's how you work it out?)

When would AF be due then On Saturday? I mean hopefully she won't be arriving     but is this 14 days after EC Is EC counted as OV day??

I'm sooooooo confused,can you tell?       

By the way......still no symptoms!

Abby


Bluebell - thinking of you and Miss Lobby!  

Lisa - I see you're too on the 2ww,  and lots of   .

Michelle -   for tomorrow! Bet you won't sleep tonight eh


----------



## Lara B

Hi Michelle

Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse you, but I'm not yet on the 2ww, still got a while to go before I'm there.  Got the first consultation in March.  I was just saying how in previous 2wws I've taken every symptom as a sign.

Still no word from Bluebell!!  

Lara


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just wanted to wish Michelle   for testing tomorrow!

Sorry, I have to confess to have been lurking here,   learning loads, but my appointment in Spain isn't until April!

Take care,

Jules
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Just did a big message with piccies and personals -  but lost it when I accidentally tried to amend the preview

Good luck Michelle

Goodnight

Jo XXXXX


----------



## Janny

Good luck Michelle     !

Abby I'm away from today so here's your good luck in advance       

Hope the other 2wwers are coping Ok  

Jan x


----------



## stevie1

Hello all
just got a date for first appointment in barcelona  IVI 24th march . wow the first step has been taken  Scary  wish us luck for then.
Bluebell we are all thinking of you ,and hope all is well


----------



## Lara B

Good luck Michelle    Hope you get a BFP    

Lara


----------



## nikkiank

Michelle

      for that BFP     

love Nikki


----------



## Womb with a View

Michelle - wishing you   today for a BFP result.


----------



## Kasia

All the best Michelle!!!

 

Hope you get a BFP!!


Kasia


----------



## nats210

Michelle thinking of you & wishing you BFP

   

Bluebell hope you are ok.
hello to everyone else
Nats
x


----------



## safarigirl

MIchelle ........................ thinking of you today and hoping hoping hoping


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to Michelle for testing today, hoping it's a bfp for you!!!                

Lots of love
Lisa
xx

PS Any tips for taking your mind off 2ww? Can't concentrate on anything. Good thing am not at work!!


----------



## abbyw

Michelle - Have you tested yet??

Sending you loads of    and    .

I have a feeling it will be a  !!   Hope I get one too on Friday!

Abby.


----------



## MichelleM72

for me I'm afraid.     Thanks for your support.


----------



## safarigirl

MIchelle so very sorry, as Holly says there are no words, but here for you should you need to talk
Big hugs to you and your DH ....


----------



## nats210

Michelle
so sorry it just shows how cruel this can all be with such good embies as well. Please take care
Nats
xx


----------



## cesca

Michelle... love an hugs  cesca


----------



## dianne

Michelle 
I am so sorry BFN are the pits 
Keep safe and warm 
Dianne x


----------



## abbyw

MICHELLE .   

I'm absolutely gutted for you!   I really thought it had worked for you!  .

Thinking of you and take care.     

Abby


----------



## stevie1

So sorry to here your news  Michelle 
S


----------



## RSMUM

Michelle - my thoughts are with you - it's just so awful...sending you a huge hug and whatever comfort you can get from knowing that all your cyber-mates are thinking of you. 

Love

Deb x


----------



## Lara B

Michelle

So sorry to hear your results.  Take care of yourself and your DH.  

Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Michelle,
So sorry it wasn't your turn, we're all here with lots of hugs for you. Where is the BFP fairy at the moment?? 

I just wanted to send you and your dh a hug.   
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

You're right Lisa - there's summat not right. We're having a really bad run at the moment - let's hope that AbbyW can pull something out of the bag on Friday.

Michelle - so sorry for your BFN, I know how it really hurts and you just want to crawl under the duvet and not come out.

Here's wishing you strength    

Love Jo  XXX


----------



## becca1969

Oh Michelle,

I am so very sorry to hear it was not to be this time 

Take care of yourself & dh,sending you lots of hugs      

You are in my thoughts,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

So very sorry Michelle.  It's just not fair.  There are no words to take away the pain and disappointment, but we are here for you and know what you're feeling sweets.  

Be kind to yourself and DH and I hope you draw strength from each other.

You're right Jo, summat is not right and our luck will soon turn.  

A big hug to you Michelle, love, AJ xxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi guys.  We need some warming news and a run of BFPs in our team soon.  Although I think I'm doing ok, I haven't been able to speak to anyone about my last BFN.  I haven't even been able to answer the lovely IMs you guys sent me - there are stacks of them, wishing me well and then commiserating.  I can't face the reality of it.  It's like I'm scared to go there with those emotions.  So, if you sent me an IM and I didn't reply - that's why.  I'm the master of make-believe and it's too painful to acknowledge donor IVF didn't work for me first time or with a frozen cycle.  

Good news though - I can see myself pregnant.  You know, imagine it, so I know it is a good sign from the unconscious mind.  

Off to see a hypnotherapist on Friday.  I often work with ladies who wish to conceive or go through IVF (I'm a hypnotherapist for those of you who don't know) so I know the way in which I work but it's useful to have someone guide me.  Also, she may have a different approach.  Really looking forward to it.  I don't think she records her sessions, so I might take my recording equipment.

Wishing all 2wwers the VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY best of luck.  Let the sun shine on us soon.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## kone

Michelle so very very sorry to hear your news    
2006 not going too well for BFP'S hope the bad luck turns soon.
Abby good luck for Friday and good luck to anyone else testing soon
Katherine


----------



## crusoe

Michelle

I can only echo what everyone else has said - that I too am very sorry to hear your result how know just how upsetting a negative is. Please remember this is not the end of the road, a negative this time does not mean a negative next time.

Sending you lots of love and a hug.  
crusoe
x


----------



## nikkiank

Michelle

So sorry about your news...    

Sending lots of love
Nikki xx


----------



## Jennifer

News from Bluebell !!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49496.new.html#new


----------



## nugs

Michelle, I'm so sorry too and send you a big hug and lots of love at this difficult time. x


----------



## Womb with a View

A special hello to Dianne, Kone and EartheKit.  Missed you guys.  Will catch you soon.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Michelle, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Clara x


----------



## River

Michelle - So very sorry to hear your news 
Lots of love to you and your DH at this difficult time.

Take care 
Angela
x


----------



## Bel

Michelle,

So sorry to hear your news. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better, but please know that all your FF buddies are thinking of you and DH tonight.

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## pinkpaula

Michelle
Sending you the biggest   that I can manage. So sorry.


----------



## badger b

so sorry to hear your news michelle,sending big hugs to you and your dh.

love and hugs

badger


----------



## hola69

Michelle,

sending you lots of love, hugs and thinking of you so much..I dont know what else to say except take care, be strong and look after yourself, 

very sorry,

Lesley xxx


----------



## pearl

Michelle,

I am truly sorry to hear your news, please give yourselves time to recover and when you fell ready you know all of us at FF will be behind you to help you achieve your dream.

Love
Pearl x


----------



## lili76

Michelle,

So sorry to hear your news. 
Sending you biggest hugs    

Lili


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Michelle! I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Roz1

Dear Michelle

I am sorry to hear about your news.  Sending you loads of     .  As everyone else has said, it is heartbreaking to see you got a a BFN this time.

Thinking of you and your DH.

Love


Roz


----------



## PurpleChick

Dear Michelle

i am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I had really hoped it would work out for you.  You were so strong on the 2ww.

This is such cruel blow, after all that you go through to get there, its just so unfair.

I'm sure you'll take a few days out with DH to think of your future.

Many thoughts are with you.

Bigs hugs!! 

PurpleChick


----------



## Kasia

Dear Michelle

I was very sorry to hear your news. 

  

We are all thinking about you and your DH. Please look after yourself.



Kasia


----------



## earthe kitt

Good morning ladies - Welcome to the world Ria your first full day on planet Earth. Those strange big things who keep leaning over you and grinning with pride are mummy and daddy. Don't worry, you'll soon get used to having them around and once you've got them trained up you'll have them wrapped around your (very) little finger and have them anticipating and answering your every wish and whim. You'll know you've cracked it when you see them examining the contents of your nappy with pride and excitement and wondering just how many more shades of yellow, brown and green  you can produce - keep them guessing but don't stop pooing because it leaves space for more yummy grub.
Don't forget to let mummy have some sleep and if you really do have to poke someone in the eye, pull a nose or administer a slap then make sure it's daddy.   ( I love that one too)

Michelle - thinking of you and sending you some positive energy thoughts - it's so hard to pick yourself up dust yourself off etc but we're with you and here for you  

AbbyW - go for it girl - Friday is just around the corner, give us somethin to get us through the weekend  

AJ - as ever your presence casts a lovely warm glow   

Sasha B - glad the nuchal went well - did they sex babba for you or are you holding out for a surprise?  

Janny - hope all is well with you and baby Janny - still so chuffed for you

Nats 210 - thanks for your IM - posted a response tonight but lost it. Will try again tomorrow. Hope the clomid is being kind to you

Safarigirl - great to meet you.  So good to put a name to a face. Thanks for your positive encouragement. You have a lovely home. Wait  'til you have your baby then it will look like mine, chipped paintwork, carpet of many stains, crayon on the walls and scratched furniture. You have it all there, just waiting for destruction. I hope August turns up trumps for you and this time next year you have a massive bump out front.

Ilsa - hope all is going well with you and thanks for your message re acupuncture. I just hope I don't embarrass myself on Monday

Holly - I read your post last week and was too choked up to respond - you really have been through the mill. One of the quotes on my desk diary on Monday was "if you really want something then you have to be prepared to give up everything for it" - they must have been talking about you

Bels - you're GRRREEATTT. Just where do you get it from? Is there something in your water supply?

Ms Minerva (Jules) wishing you all the best and thanks again for your message

Dianne - thinking of you, how are you getting on?

Lara B - hope all goes well with your consultation at Ceram

dawnguzz - couldn't believe how things turned out for you - hope you get some good news soon from Ruth

Sorry if I've missed anyone out - absolutely Kn*****ed at the moment. I am told I have shingles although the "good" news is that the OH nurse at work tells me that I can carry on working as long as I don't rub my bare belly up against anyone ( chance would be a fine thing, then again there's no talent at work apart from the gorgeous guy in IT*) and  I'm not in too much pain with it. Bought some great painkillers over the counter last time I was in Spain - I knew they would come in handy. You can only get them in this country if your Doc really really likes you - needless to say I've never had them on prescription.
Booked my flights to Spain today so must contact Simon and get him in the loop. I know it's really lazy of me, especially as I am going out on my own but I rationalise it by thinking it's only a small proportion of the cost of the treatment and if it reduces stress then go with it. I am a great one for finding ways of cutting personal stress levels although I don't necessarily always put them into practice.
Other good news, I went to  fatfighters (OK Weightwatchers) today and have lost 7lbs in the last few weeks so hopefully I will have lost at least a stone by the time I revisit Ceram - I will still be 7lbs heavier than my last pre pregnancy weight in 2002 but 13 stone 10lbs really isn't healthy and is probably not helping my chances of implantation/bfp 
Does anyone know if I would still have to pay the costs of FET if my (2) embies fail to thaw? Just wondering. I wouldn't have thought so but not too sure

Anyway, going to hit my book for half an hour then hit the sack. I have a day off work tomorrow so no doubt DS will be up at the crack of dawn to watch the bin and recycling men. Fortunately I have a personal rule always to join him in his afternoon nap. 

Can't wait to get the full story from Bluebell. One and a half days in labour followed by a caesar - the poor lass must be shattered. I must admit I was getting a trifle worried when we didn't get any news, I started thinking something awful was going on - soooo relieved

Have a good Thursday girls - remember, it is usually followed by Friday which is it's only redeeming feature

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Yes they're still monitoring  our use of the net so I thought I'd better slip that one in


----------



## Lobs

Michelle
So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you & sending you  
Love Lobs
xxxx


----------



## abbyw

Really sorry everyone but I've caved in and tested this morning!!! (I know!!!) but.............................................I've got a     .   

I actually don't believe it! It came up quite quick too. I've never ever seen a   of my very own and now I have one I don't believe it!!!!!

I'm on Day 11 now. The HCG still couldn't be in my system could it?    I had my injection on the 8th Feb.

Don't know what to do now. I would like to test with a First Response (I used a Clearblue) but I disposed of my FMU as I thought it would be negative!  

Arrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!       

A very shocked Abby.


----------



## nikkiank

OMG.... this is such good news Abby.....  

Like Holly said .... if it has come up really quickly that sounds like a lot of HCG...    

Congratulations Sweetheart!!!     

love Nikki


----------



## kone

Abby that is great news lets hope you have started a trend.
Michelle have been thinking of you .I know you are in a very dark place now but let yourself cry and let out the grief and hopefully you will see a light coming through and you will be able to come out the other side and move on to your next step on this incredibly hard journey.
To all you ladies on the 2ww think positive let every twinge or pain be a positive one , a good sign that things have worked.
Spring is around the corner new life, new growth hopefully a good time for all FF's to achieve their dream.
Katherinex


----------



## safarigirl

Katherine , what lovely words

Abby ... big congrats on your BFP - we have needed some good news on these boards.  Wonderful!


Michelle, hope you are doing okay, you are in my thoughts, it is such a difficult time dealing with the disappointment .... we are here for you

Now ladies dont be jealous - but i got to meet Jo (earthekitt) and SAM last night.  I did a drug run for her from spain!  Jo - sam is such a sweetheart and a handsome little fellow, so lets start having lots of daughters to date him!  It was wonderful meeting a fellow ff - and jo sorry i never thanked you properly for the chocolates in my excitement at meeting you and talking talking talking.  But believe me i am going through them at a rapid rate right now!


----------



## Lara B

Wow Abby, that is fantastic news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Here's to a healthy 8 months.   

Lara xx


----------



## Jennifer

ABBY !!!!!!!!!!

  What fantastic news !  Just what I needed on this grey cold snowy morning 

Heres wishing you a very happy healthy 9 months


----------



## shazzer

Abby

I just wanted to add my congratulations for you BFP. I had a feeling an 8 and 9 cell sounded to good not to nestle in and you do have age on your side. Its so good news to get a positive on this board. I also have not got any symptoms at all for PG but lots for AF. I have had a splitting headache for days and peeing lots ( sorry TMI) plus one really big spot on my chin. This happenes every month without fail. So I am not very hopeful. Do not even think I will get a test next week as so sure. REally going to consider adoption instead

Sharon


----------



## crusoe

Congratulations Abby

Go out and stock up on some more pregnancy testing kits - I had to do at least a dozen before I believed them!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Abby,

Congratulations!!! Wow on day 11 too. I think you may have twinnies on board!!

Let's hope you now start a positive trend on the board!! We could all do with it!

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

Yes - please let this be the start of lots of positive news!!

We have been for blood tests this morning- HIV, Hep B&C and syphilis. DH was a complete wimp and I had to take him for tea and cakes afterwards to rebuild his strength (it was only  2 tiny tubes of blood) but at least he didn't shame me by passing out. The nurse was telling us she had a bloke collapse yesterday after giving one tiny vial of blood!!!

How are you feeling Bel - you can only have about 4 weeks to go??

Love to all 
crusoe
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Abby!!!!!!

WELL DONE!!! You must be so pleased, well, actually that doesn't even come close to how I'm sure you're feeling... Hope everything goes mega-swimmingly for you in the next 8 months, you deserve it!!

Great news, and hopefully the sign of things to come. Can I test at 6 days  Haha. Really can't stand the waiting though!

I'd love to know what symptoms you had if any, so I can feed my symptom spotting frenzy! Please tell me just sore boobs and a bit tired, plus can't concentrate. Oh, I'm such a saddo... I know everyone has these on the 2ww so am totally deluding myself!!

Sharon, hope you turn out to be wrong and the evil witch stays away. Good luck for testing...

Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nats210

Abby fantastic news I am so pleased for you I too thought your embies sounded like they were here to stay.  how exciting it might be twins!
Have a very happy & healthy 9 months.
xx
Nats


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

You're right I have 3 and a half weeks to go. I had my injection on Monday and stop taking the Pill Saturday, so starting to get excited/nervous. How are you doing? It's the 7th you have ET isn't it? At least you haven't got the 'donor' worry!! How are you feeling about it all. I should imagine, very similar to me. This has got to be our turn finally hasn't it? I have agood feeling after today and Abby's BFP..I'm hoping she has started a positive vibe. 

Gigglygirl - Hang in there. I know it's hell on the 2ww, but try to stay positive. Wishing you loads of luck,x

Shazzer - Try to stay positive. I had lots of signs of AF too back in November, but I did get a BFP. Unfortunately I lost it at 9 weeks, but I thought exactly the same as you and went on to have a positive result. I know it's hard, but don't give up hope until you have too,x

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Be,x


----------



## MichelleM72

I just wanted to thank everybody for their kind, loving, supportive words.  It still hurts like hell, but we have 5 frozen embies waiting to be used, so we will.

Abby - congrats to you sweetie.

Love and luck to everybody

xx Michelle


----------



## crusoe

Bel

I feel much like you a mixture of excitement and nerves. I feel worried about a BFN of course but also now of a  BFP as well after what happened last time. I have to keep reminding myself that this is a new attempt and there is no reason why history should repeat itself.

The FET thing is strange - true I don't have the worry about a donor but from everything I read FET is not as successful as fresh and that worries me. However, we have no choice but to use our frosties and have to try and remember they were all tip top embryos so fingers crossed that as many as possible will survive the thaw and carry on growing! When we left Ceram in October we felt a bit strange about leaving the 4 frozen embryos there and after we got the BFP I wondered what would ever become of them - well soon I will find out!!!

Bel I truly believe we will both achieve our dreams and it will be soon! Abby's BFP is hopefully the start of many - including us! I'll be following your progress and I wish lots and lots of love and luck   


Gigglygirl - The only real symptom I had on my last 2ww was that I got really bloated. I had to walk around with the top button on my jeans undone all the time! I got a BFP but sadly went on to have a miscarriage.
On my first DE cycle in the Uk I had really sore boobs and towards the end of the 2ww I was retching all the time. On the night before testing I remember standing outside a posh Thai restaurant retching in the bushes - it wasn't a good advert for the restaurant!! That cycle was negative even though we had managed to convince ourselves that because of the sickness and soreness it has to be a BFP. We should have known it wasn't as we only had one embryo transferred and although the clinic didn't grade it we suspect it wasn't a great one.
Unfortunately I think this concludes that every cycle is different and you can't read too much into symptoms. I am, however a symptom junkie and will be spending hours attached to the PC searching for any tiny scrap of evidence that I might be pregnant!
I wish you well the 2ww is horrid.  

Shazzer as Bel says - hang on in there, it definately isn't over yet!   

Michelle - I am glad you have 5 frozen embryos to use. That is really good news and something to focus on for the future.  Knowing I have got 4 frosties has kept me going for the last few months. I sincerely hope your baby/babies are amongst those 5.


Love to all
crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Michelle- an excellent PMA from you, bet you have your     moments though. Hugs and positive vibes coming your way in spades...

Crusoe- thanks for your words of wisdom, I SOOOOO hope you get the BFP you're hoping for and that everything sticks. I can't imagine how you felt after your miscarriage, but I'm so glad you haven't let it stop you moving on and trying again. I'm sure the 4 embies you have frozen have your babe(s) in there, it'll just be a little while until you meet them... You must be looking forward to going to Spain - not long now! As for symptom spotting, my bloating is terrible so you made my day! I'm back in my 'fat' jeans but I'm sure it's down to the drugs... I've put on 10lbs since new year and only a bit of it since ET. Plus I had steroids for 5 days to aid implantation and i know they pile on the lbs... Actually I haven't dared get on the scales since we got back from Greece!

Bel- you too have been through the mill, I hope you get your bfp soon too. Not long until you go... You and Crusoe have been lovely to me in a few posts, and I believe in karma so here's to some good luck from the bfp fairy!

Sharon - remember no news is good news and it's not over yet. Don't give up now, little donkey. (!!)

Hello Mum!!
That's for my (nutty) mother who admitted to spending hours surfing the net to find out DE info in recent days. She knows I come on a website like this regularly but I don't think she knows which one, so I said I'd give her a mention and see if she can find it!! What a sweetie, she said there should be a website for family members supporting those going through IVF. Maybe she's right, there could be a new thread. 

Better go, need to make tea, although would much rather look for more symptoms on here as have been away from pc today. Saddo.

Byeeeeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi folks,

sorry havent much time to post as packing for my trip, have had a quick read through the posts and just wanted to say to Abby WOW thats fantastic news am so happy for you     Congratualtions and enjoy xx

Michelle - hope you are ok and sounds like youre thinking positively and being brave..so pleased you have some embies and can have another go..I will be thinking of you xx

Giggly girl..tons of love and luck in youre 2ww and anyone else I havent mentioned..

Sorry to be so quick and not do personals but Im so disorganised and havent washed, ironed or packed yet...AHHHHHHH!

Love and hugs to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls
just got back from spain and couldn't wait to catch up on all the news !!
Anyway yesterday we met ruth and dr B at ceram and yes they are all lovely just like you lot told me - so i start the pill this month and then wait for the news about a donor 

Abby - congratulations youll be buying HPTs by the dozen now    

Michelle - so sorry it wasn't your turn - a BFN is devastating and it takes a lot of strength to pick yourself up and get ready to face the future - but your turn will come - thinking of you XXXXXXXX

Gigglygirl and shazzer - goof luck and hang in there you 2   

Crusoe - don't woory too much about your frosties - they must have been good embies to be frozen in the first plavce and there are lots of success stories on the boards as im sure you will have seen yourself - stay positive   

AJ - thanks for your good luck wishes - and you will know when you are ready to read your PM's etc - i too have tried to blank out my last tx - but in my case i drank vodka, ate cakes then jogged to combat the guilt - whatever gets us thru hey   

bel - wow things are moving fast for you now - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXXX for you

hi to everyone else 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone


Michelle - Wanted to send you a big  , sorry it didnt work for you, however as you say you have        waiting for you.


Bel and Crusoe - Not long to go now sending lots of     .


Gigglygirl & Shazzer - Hopefully were all on a roll now so your turns next for   .

Lesleyjane - Hope you have a lovely time in China - we will miss you.

Abby - Great news  , how many do you have in there??!! 

Love to you all Twiggy X


----------



## badger b

Hi Girls!


abby,wow,cojngratulations!!!!!so pleased for you hon,great news for us all!

crusoe,
good luck with your frosties,sending you lots of     

Bel,

what date are you going to Ceram?im going 26th march(if my 3rd donor doesnt decide to change her mind)!


gigglygirl and shazzer,

not long to go now,hang in there both of you

love to everyone

badger


----------



## nugs

Abby what fantastic news.  Congratulations   
Love Nugs x


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

Sorry I havent been around for ages.  Both computers at home got sick with a nasty virus so no ability to log on and chat to you all.

Michelle - I am so sorry for your BFN - we really do seem to have had a bad run with all the BFN with DE recently.  I am delighted you have 5 frosties and hope that you get to FET soon.

Abby - congratulations! How woderful to get your BFP!

To all the 2wws - sorry I need to read and catch up! - GOOD LUCK!

I hope evryone else is OK.

We are going for one last go in APril/May - I am just having NK cells checked and treatment for those and then we will be ready to go.  Unfortunately we had no frosties so its a fresh cycle.

Good luck and lots of love

Tinaxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Badger,

Our EC should be 20/21st March hopefully. We will probably be flying back on the 26th, so we may just miss you!! Thats a shame as it would be great to meet up. Do you know where you are stopping yet?

Lesley - Have a safe Journey!!

Gigglygirl & Shazzer - How you doing today?

Crusoe - Where are you stopping in Marbella?

Twiggy - Hi, good to hear from you.

Hello to all FF buddies,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Womb with a View

Well done Abby - that's FANTASTIC news!  Yippee!

EartheKit (Jo) - lovely to hear from you and such a long post, FAB!  I wish I'd have been with you and Safarigirl, gabbing away and meeting little Sam, bless him.  Well done on the weight loss, no matter how it came about.  So pleased Sam made a rapid recovery.  Glad you're looking forward and thinking of your FET.  Unfortunately, at the IM, we have to pay for frosties that don't thaw properly, no matter what.  Can't say about Ceram so check. xxxxx

Bel - good luck sweets for your EC in March.  Fabaroonie.  Wishing you all the babydust I can find.  xxxxx

Nice to hear from you Clara Rose.  Hope all is well. xxxx

Kone - ditto.  Often think of you. xxxx

Safarigirl - you lucky beast, meeting Sam.  Hope you're well. xxxx

Crusoe - you so deserve to be a mummy.  Sending you all my love and best wishes for a BFP! xxxx

It's not quite the same without our Bluebell is it?  I bet she is sooooooooo busy!  

Thinking of you Michelle. xxxx

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh, how exciting (not).....just opened our weekly newsletter at work and waited patiently as the picture downloaded......yep, another baby has been born to someone remotely connected to me in the department!!!  Alas, that's not all...our manager goes on to declare, "the baby season is now upon us"!!!!!  What was I suffering for the last goodness knows how long?  A drought?!!!!  Every week I'm subject to opening this damned newsletter and can't get past the new baby pics so you can get to the "news" of what's happening in the department!     Either I'm gonna go mad or get my revenge by having my triplets splattered across that damned newsletter.  Twins at the very least!    

xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - good to have you back.... i worry when you dont post!!!
it was wonderful to meet Sam, he is so cute.... we will have to have you around next time as well.
AJ - you and that newletter - its a wonder anyone at your work has time to do anything, by the sounds of it we know what they are up to at night!!!!!  You will make that damm newletter one day!

Big hello to everyone else, not to much time to do personals.... but hope you all have a good weekend.  i'm off to Rome for the weekend for work - and by the time i read these boards again it will be on page zillion or something!


----------



## crusoe

AJ
I would be very interested in what your clinic say about "diminishing returns" as this worries me too. We have always said that if it doesn't work for us after 3 fresh DE cycles we will have to think hard about giving up as surely with 3 goes it would have worked if it was ever going to! That said I know deep down neither my DH want to give up until  the money runs out (and probably not even after that) we are already recounting our 3 goes by saying the 1st go in the UK wasn't really a proper go as it was egg share and we only had one poor quality fertilised egg.
We were told by a consultant in the Uk "3 goes and you'll crack it" with the implication that we might like to reconsider our options if we got to this point with no successful pregnancy.
As stated earlier I believe it is a numbers game with a strong element of chance and I won't be giving up unless there is really strong evidence that it will never work!
Love to all
crusose


----------



## badger b

AJ,
sorry to hear youre subjected to these newsletters,but one day it will be you on the front page,proudly showing off your bundle/bundles of joy!

safarigirl,

enjoy Rome,any chance you getting any time away for some good sight seeing?!
me and dh hope to go this year.

bel,

oh shame we will miss each other,youll be probably just flying out,when im flying in.good luck hon,are you nervous?i havent booked anything yet flight or hotel wise.after the last 2 donors bailing on me im leaving everything to last minute.!

love to everyone!

badger


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi to all 
I am off to Ceram on Tuesday for a FET, but have a slight concern now and was hoping someone here could help. My scan for womb thickness was today and my lining is 7mm, which I initially thought was ok, but having emailed Ruth, I only got the response that she would chat to Dr. B and get back to me. I was a bit suprised and looked up on here about "normal" thickness and now I'm in a complete flap that 7mm isn't good enough. I know I should wait to hear from Ruth, but am worried now and thought maybe someone could tell me something to ease my mind.
So far everything has gone well for this try, considering the last went so horribly wrong, I so hope it wont go wrong now....
Any suggestions or comments are welcome at this point as I don't think I'll be able to sleep now


----------



## crusoe

Pink Paula Hi

I'm not sure I can really help - but on my last cycle my lining was 9mm 5 days prior to transfer. 7mm doesn't sound bad to me but if it is not quite thick enough can your drugs not be upped a little or as it is a FET the date be delayed a little?
Please try not to worry as it really won't do any good ( I know easier said than done) I think Ruth has to check lots of things with Dr B (he is the doctor after all) and just because she has not given you an immediate response herself doesn't mean anything bad.

Sorry I can't be more helpful but I would be confident everything will be just fine.

Love crusoe
x


----------



## shazzer

PinkPaula. I was told that the lining needed to be more than 8, but with 4 days before et I would think there was something they could do plus I am sure if ET was imminent and there was a problem Ruth would have advised you already.

Roze we seem to have the same choices and decisions. Use our frosties and then also go down the adoption route. I have had the forms for ages but if you are having fertility treatment you cant be considered so they have just sat there. But really feel this is the best path for us. In all honesty I always wanted to adopt after my daughter passed away as i thought it was the best thing to do, give anotehr child a chance. But my husband was never keen and wanted us to try for another child of own own. Now after 1 iui and 4 ivf I think  ihave given it every chance and its not worked. But none of the choices are easy ones and as you quite rightly say both paths are long life can be so difficult. I like you thought that DE would be my chance and even though you know the success rates are only 50 % you get lulled into thinking there is no reason it can't work. So I think this has been even more of a shock for me this time as in all cases my donor was young and had already given eggs that resulted in PG. Maybe its one of my 3 little babies left in Spain that was the best one and once we are back together mayne I will be lucky. I don't know about you though a little scared to use the frosties because while they are still there I have hope. I really hope that we both get our dream.


Abbey Good levels 2 maybe both have bedded in would'nt that be special

AJ what are the tests you are having to check blood flow ?

Crusoe my Doctor at the Hammersmith also beleived in the 3 and your out success rates but that was based on your own eggs. There is no way it can be the same with DE as you could have a different donor each time . I think its all down to luck plain and simple. Just wish I realised it sooner. Luckseems in small supply when your over 40.

Have a lovely weekend

Sharon


----------



## shazzer

Wells girls its a BFN for me . I know I do not test until Monday But I have always known and today I have started AF. IN full flow so no doubt not that I had any anyway. So feel numb at the moment. I had convinced myself that it would not matter, but who am I fooling. It means the world as you all know. But as usual you dust yourself of, try and work out where you can get more money from and start again. I least I have frosties I suppose. But I am not going to rush in with them. I am going to take my time. Lose the 10lbs or so I have put on with the drugs. Have a drink. Then start on vits again acupuncture etc to get my self back into shape. But and its a big but. I know this donor has been successful in the past so it must be down to me and if its not going to work with the eggs of a 24 year old and lazing by the pool in the sunshine when will it work is it really worth trying again and having all the worry that comes with TX. The older I get the older mum I will be and really now need to think about all my options and be relaistic with my chances.

I am sorry that it is a me post this time. But needed to get this off my chest

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes over this 2ww


----------



## safarigirl

Shazzer I am so sorry if it is indeed a bfn for you - its such a difficult time, i know having just been there - give yourself some space and time before making a decision, let yourself first get over the hurt and disappointemnt you are feeling now ... we are here for you to talk, grieve and whatever you need to do. 
Is it not worth just doing a preg test in  case - ?
thinking of you and sending you big hugs


----------



## MichelleM72

Shazzer, I'm so sorry you got a BFN..  Hugs to you sweetie, I definitely am feeling your pain.  As Safarigirl said - don't make any decisions just yet, give yourself time to heal first, then decide your next step.

 

Love to everybody - hope you're all well.  

Michelle


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, 
Shazzer, I know you don't know me, but I was really sorry to hear your news.  Hope you can treat yourself a little bit, before getting back on any health tracks.
Bel - amazing, I had my jab on Tues and stop the Pill on Sat.  Our EC is hopefully 20th, so we could well see you there.  Where are you flying from - if you don't mind me asking!  We will hopefully go from Southampton, but could be Bournemouth if necessary.  I have no menopausal symptons, but a bit of a period-type pain in my tum, although it seems a bit better today.  Naturally, I'm already assuming the Prostap hasn't worked and the whole cycle is going to fall apart - such confidence...
Cesca - any news?
AJ - revenge is sweet - get those triplets in that bl***y newsletter.
Good luck to everyone else - Kitty


----------



## Grumpygirl

Shazzer,
So sorry to hear about your bfn, I really hoped it would be a bfp for you today. I hope you can work out what you want in the long term, but remember we're all with you .

I really think your age really doesn't matter. There are plenty of new Mums in their 40s- I know one and she's fab. Waited 10 yrs for her divf baby. I understand you need time to grieve though and only you know how much more you can take. If it's any consolation I feel like that quite regularly and I'm only 32. I think it's the whole ttc ivf thing, not just age. 

BFP Fairy- are you on holiday?? Give us a break.

Big hugs,   
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nugs

Dear Shazzer, gigglygirl is right it's not your age it is all the treatments that make you feel old.  You have been so unlucky it's just not fair and you mustn't blame yourself for it not working just because the donor has been successful before.  The whole thing is just one big lottery.  I'm really sorry and send you a big hug.

AJ, I feel like writing to your work about that dam newsletter. It's so insensitive!

take care everyone love Nugs x


----------



## casey

Shazzer - so sorry about your BFN - you have been thru so much - i think we all understand what a real kick in the teeth it is and how t takes an awful lot to be able to pick yourself up and look towards the future - take some time out as you need it and deserve it- give your mind body and spirit some TLC 
I also had a BFN with DIVf and a donor in her twenties and after many tears and much self blame and asking why ? i realised it is 50/50 and we were in the wrong 50%  I also think all of us have had all the feelings and thoughts as you have described but its not youth that will make us good mothers - it is wisdom, maturity and the fact that we understand whay gift children are and how important the role is -all of these things whixh i am sure you have in abundance 
Rememeber we are all here for you - good luck with your frosties
thinking of you
caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Sharon, I am so very sorry to hear you weren't successful this time, it really sucks.  I know it hurts and no words can take that away unfortunately.  Please, please don't blame yourself or think it's your "fault" - the clinics will tell you that Lady Luck has a far greater say in all this than we give her credit for.  You are not old.  There are plenty of mummies in their 40s.....especially where I live.  West London is chock-a-block with them.  Twins usually.  It's rather trendy I suppose, although no IVF woman would ever think that.  

I hope your DH is there to comfort you.  One thing, I know you didn't have donor eggs and so AF is more common, but after my experience last year and thinking I wasn't pregnant and having AF, I think you should either do a HPT or keep taking the meds until Monday's test.  Not wanting to get any hopes up for you, just being cautious.  

Thinking of you.  Love and a massive hug.  AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks for the support everyone re the dreaded newsletter!  Made me laugh, the image of me splattered on that front page with babies!!!

xx


----------



## Bel

Shazzer,

Oh no...I'm so sorry. I was really hoping that you were going to get a BFP, but as AJ says, it would be best to check on Monday, just in case. It's so hard isn't it. Please don't blame yourself though. I had DE in May last year with the egss of a 20yr old and I was 33 then. But it didn't make any difference as I still got a bfn. I always look at it as a numbers game...the more times we give it a go the better. This way we have got to get our dream in the end??!! As the girls have said, take time out this weekend and I really hope you are feeling better soon. Take Care,x

AJ,

That Newsletter should be banned...how insensitive!! Some people have no idea about others feelings have they? As the girls say, you will certainly have the last laugh when you are on the front with triplets!!! How are you feeling at the moment? It's not the same without Bluebelle is it?? Can't wait to see her photo's. I think that the birth of Ria should actually feature in 'Hello' magazine this month, as she is the most awaited baby!!!

Gigglygirl - How you feeling today?? Any symptoms?

Paxi - Wow...sounds like we will be 2ww buddies I hope!! Yes, we may well bump into each other. Would be good to meet up. We are hoping to fly out on the Saturday 18/3. We thought we may aswell spend the weekend out there too beforehand. We haven't booked anything yet though. We thought we'd wait and see how the donor gets on first. We will be planning to fly from Birmingham and hopefully staying at the El Fuerte or the Miramar Spa...depending on how cheap we can get it for!! No symptoms after the prosatp for me, but then I haven't had before either. Keep in touch,x

Badger - Shame we will miss each other. i really hope things work out for you this time. Surely this donor can't back out?? I've got a good feeling about this one. I'm sure it's fate and this was meant to be!

Lesley - All packed yet??

Michelle - Thinking of you. good to see you are looking forward. You sound like a strong girl!

Hi to Crusoe, Safari-girl,Casey, Nugs, Cesca(heard anything?),Tina, Abby, Twiggy,nats and all you lovely FF girls,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Shazzer

So sorry to hear your result. Please, please, please do not blame yourself in any way. Even with a young and proven donor I firmly believe there is an element of luck involved. Luck wasn't on your side this time but luck can and will change. I agree with Bel it is a numbers game and some of us may have to play the game several times before we become winners.
It is good news you have frosties for the future. Everything must seem terribly dark today but I am sure some light will gradually start to creep in and you will be able to face the thought of trying again. I heard a news report yesterday about the percentage of mums in their 40's I can't remember the figure but aparently it is the highest ever! 
Look after yourself and hold on in there - good things will happen.
sending you a hug  

AJ - I know it is not funny to you but you did make laugh with your department newsletter and getting revenge by having your triplets plastered all over the front!!! It might not be 3 but I just know your baby will make the front page! 

Gigglygirl - I am glad my bloating story made your day. I was convinced it must have been the drugs too - but it wasn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

We have just booked our hotel for our stay in Marbella - fuerte Miramar spa. We stayed there last time and enjoyed it so thought we would book again. The Spa itself is lovely and it couldn't be more handy for Ceram.

I am on my own this weekend as DH has gone on a 300 mile round trip to his dentist (don't ask - I don't undertand either) and to see his parents so I have stocked up on chocolate and crispy chilli beef (which I would almost be prepared to kill for) so I am going to snuggle up with Bertie and have a nice relaxing time.

Love and luck to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Sounds like a great weekend to me!! Have funand enjoy your 'Crispy Chilli Beef'. Sounds Yum!! We are out at my old school friends and her hubby's tonight. Lots of wine and an unhelathy Chinese. i am getting all my Junk food and alcohol in before i start on the Progynova!! 

Have a good time and enjoy your weekend,

Love Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all again,

Bel- you asked about symptoms. I've been doing my best not to symptom spot today but so far I've had sore (.)(.)ies since day 3, and bloating. I'm quite teary and cry at the smallest thing, but I can attribute all these to the drugs. A few nights ago at night I was convinced every night that it was working, followed by waking up during the day thinking 'you crazy fool!' knowing you can't know anything. Since last night I've had a twinge in my lower left tummy and it's tender to touch. Since I don't get a natural AF and need copious amounts of HRT to bring it on I'm not expecting AF, I'm quite hopeful it's a good sign but it's really hard to tell since I have a huge scar along there and it's hard to know what is scar tissue that may be a bit flared up from excess hormones and what's a pg twinge. I've had the said twinge all day and I'm stupidly finding it quite reassuring, as I am the sore (.)(.)ies. Truth is I don't know and could drive myself crazy... 

I did however meet a lady in the chatroom last night who had the same cancer as me and is having divf in April. It's so brilliant to have someone to talk to who has exactly the same issues, although I wouldn't have wished it on her obviously. And that's not dissing you lot!!! She's nearly the same age as me which is really unusual and she's having DE in the UK in April having only waited since January!!! I didn't think that was possible. We even had our ops within a month of each other. Spooky.

I keep telling myself it's more likely to fail the first time, but you've got to be in it to win it, so here we are. We found out this week about more friends who are pg, and are due to meet a couple (well, the wife) at the weekend who is so miserable while pg that I'm finding it so hard not to scream at her. But we have agreed that if they're going I won't cos I don't need the stress. I sound like a right [email protected]*(h, but if you spent any time with her you'd want to kill her too...

Doing better today generally, the 2ww has been harder than I expected but learning to chill out a little now. DH is on the way home for a steak dinner, gotta go out & buy it first though!!!

Love to you all, hugs again to Shazzer. We're all thinking about you.
Lisa
xx

A.J. I reckon you should start your own anonymous newsletter. We can help you write it...


----------



## shazzer

Thank you everyone for your kind words and good wishes . Just trying to pick myself up again and put on that happy smiley face for my family. ONly Peter( DH) knows the truth. and let the outside world think that everything is ok with me. A glass or 2 of wine may help with that impression. I plan to eat, shop and drink all weekend and then on Monday. New diet plan, new job, new objectives. I have so much just need a little time to appeciate it. In some ways it might be easier if we did not have these options. Would my life be better if I just accepeted what I had been given ?

Love Sharon


----------



## Jassie

I've only been away for a bit but so many posts, and what a mixture of news.    

Shazzer and Michelle - I was sorry to hear about your BFNs.   Much love to you.

Abbyw - Let's hope your BFP      is infectious! I'm very pleased for you and hope some of your luck rubs off on us too. 

I'm keeping my eyes on you Gigglygirl, good luck to you and everyone on the 2WW. I'm praying for a run of good news  

AJ - s*d the silly newsletter! What does it matter anyway! 

Paxi,Bel and Crusoe - I think we're going to be in Marbella the same time as you (?) We're flying out on the 12th and back on the 25th (March, that is). 

No new news from me, still counting the drugs in readiness for my first Procrin injection on Feb 28 (four days' time). 

Jx


----------



## hola69

just a quickie as am off now, but Shazzer am so sorry sweetheart..look after yourself and lots of love..thinking of you xxx

Bel and twiggy many thanks for you best wishes, Bel -have sent you a quick IM in reply..

Love and hugs to everyone else..

Giggly girl..good luck, everything crossed...

catch up in aweek..


Lesley xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, everyone.

Congratulations to all the BFPs, and lots of hugs to those who have not been lucky this time.

We have heard back from IVIB - basically there is nothing wrong with DPs sperm as we suspected, and they suggest we now look at probability. Basically I have had one donor cycle where I was pg but m/cd at 7 weeeks  - the second did not work either with fresh or frosties- they are suggesting that we try the remaining frosties and consider one more fresh cycle. After that they recommend that we cease treatment as the returns are thought to diminish after that. Probably all we could afford in any case.  I have asked them about the ICSI issue and also whether they are introducing a risk sharing treatment like IM. It has all been very hard as all the way through we had felt that we would at least have success with donor eggs.

I am going over for the frosties in April and then we'll see what happens next. Lots to think about then- we are also due to go to an adoption seminar in March and then will decide what we want to do. Whatever we are probably 18 months to 2 years away from having a child by whatever means - very hard to take- and it is that plus the thought of more uphill struggles that makes me think we should abandon it completely and just enjoy our lives as they are. Very very hard though, but I do not want the child -seeking to become a way of life or a habit.  It has to end someday and  I am probably looking for the right exit route. I am no longer prepared to think I might be lucky this time, and that a pg is just around the corner, as this is no longer realistic.  Shazzer, I am really sorry about your BFN, but I think your viewpoint is really healthy.


Take care,  all - I'll post when I have some more news.


love 


roze  xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie as DP hovering with intent....   Thanks for your support and thoughts re the dreaded newsletter.

Roze, I am sorry to hear that things aren't working out for you although I suppose it's good news re your DH's sperm, isn't it.  It's not an easy decision at all, you're so brave.  However, you have got your frosties and there's hope there.  I was alarmed to read that the IVIB think that after another donor cycle you might wish to cease treatment as "the returns are thought to diminish after that"!!  I have never heard this and alarm bells are ringing for me.  Did they say why?  What is the evidence?  Do the drugs do something to one's body that is damaging to future implantations, etc?   I shall email the IM, see what they say.  I will let you know.  Wishing you all the very, very best sweets.  AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

have emailed the IM.  

Clearly someone "up there" hasn't read my script so "the returns are thought to diminish after that" statement cannot possibly be correct....after all, I am never going to give up, so that just can't be true! 

All joking aside, I am worried....
xxxx


----------



## abbyw

everyone!!!

Just wanted to say a huge thankyou for all your kind messages.    

I'm still in shock but very excited. I hope that I can make this   a start of them all to come for you lot.  .

I suppose I must leave you all and move on to another board. I never thought I would move from this board and to be honest,I feel that I might be jinxing myself by moving but ........I must remain POSITIVE that this pg will last!!!   

I will miss you all as I have gained so much from you all and if I hadn't come across this site,I'd maybe never have found out about Ceram?!!!!   Who knows

Anyway......   to all of you. I hope all your dreams come true like mine FINALLY has.   and    

Ps.I will still be checking up on you all!  

Jassie - I hope you meant a BFP for me and not BFN?!!!!!!!    

Shazzer - I'm so sorry to hear your news.    Sending you BIG   . I will be keeping an eye on you to see how you're getting on and I wish you loads of   and   to you for the future!

Abby


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to add another take on it - a lady I once met used to have the opposite attitude and she gave the clinics a " three strikes and you're out"  call....lucky to be able to afford it but I thought it was quite itneresting to see it another way. 

My lining struggles to get to 7mm so - if I ever get to that stage - I'll be in the same boat as you I expect PinkPaula..I think with FET at least you have more flexibility..hope you hear from Ruth soon.

Big congrats to Abby - wonderful news!  

And HUGE HUGS to Michelle and Sharon..so sorry to read your news..it's just awful..taek care of yourselves.

AJ - that bl%%&&***dy newletter! I mean, for goodness sake! I like the idea of you starting an alternative one with pics of people with their chickens snuggled in their arms and dogs in coats perhaps?! 

I dunno about this whole numbers game business..my DH says the same..we've had 2 FET's and 2 fresh cycles ..he's convinced we just have to keep trying...just wish we had the dosh..  

Take care and sorry I'm so being in posting ..this board is moving sooo quickly for me...

D x


----------



## casey

AJ? Crusoe- Just wanted to add my bit to the 3 goes and youre out. I have read on other boards that your chances increase after 4 goes and this is with own eggs Surely if it is a statsistical matter - you will have 50/50 chance each fresh cycle and the 3 goes means that the chances are are on your side - but with 4 goes you have evened up the win/lose and then the more chances you have the more likely it will work
and this includes the lower odds with FET 
It also flies in the face of evidence that the more chances of conception you get the more likely you are to get pregnant - i lost count of the no of drs over the years who told me to go away and have lots of sex at least 3x weekly - much to dh's delight   
I think the 3 goes amy apply if there are other issues to consider other than age eg sperm, immune, blood flow etc but by the time you had 3 goes with same clinic you would hope that these things would have been considred, investigated and either treated or discarded as a possible cause  
Anyway I refuse to believe it - if i do then im fooling myself with this new cycle and i simply dont think ruth/ dr B ( nor IM who i could have had a fresh cycle with ) would take my money knowing it was doomed to fail - so im very interested in what IM have to say and i sticking with my lady luck theory for now   

Pinkpaula - dont worry im sure with 4 days to go your lining will grow and ruth may simply want to make sure that everything is ok - have you tried sitting with a hot water bottle on your tummy as this is meant to stimulate blood flow  ? also you could ask ruth whther you need to double your meds ? good luck for tues/weds

Roze/ shazzer - we are also considering adoption - i am almost at the end now and it was dh who wanted to have one more try - i will give it my best shot and see if im lucky enough to get frosties ( never had any before ) but i have come to realise my longing for child comes form the fact that i feel we as a family have so much to offer and so there other ways to do this - as a s/w i also considered fostering but dont think dd could bear a child to come into home and then have to say goodbye - and also as a s/w i have knowledge of wht to expect from adoption - and theres is nothing that puts me off so i guess just like you i have Plan A & Plan B - i have also found that having plan B helps me to face the thought ( and reality ) of a BFN - self protection i guess ?

BTW does anyone know what cd to start BCP with ceram - is it day 1, day 5 or day 7 ??

Hi to everyone and Bye for now
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Just wanted to say a big Thanks for your advice and kind words. Ruth did get in touch today and told me not to worry, (ooops!!) and that the drugs hadn't kicked in yet. With enough days to go everything should be fine for a Thursday ET. So sorry to flap like that, it's just this might be our last chance and I _so_ want it to go smoothly. I am about to snuggle up with the cats and a hot water bottle while DH waits on me hand and foot  have to make the most if it now don't I?
Thanks again

PP xx


----------



## Newday

Hi Everyone

sorry I haven't been around much but ....

my step daughter took an overdose on Wedenesday night and we have been dealing with the after effects since. How do you convince a 24 year old to leave an abusive husband??

The only thing I am REALLY gtretaful for is that we didn't have treatment at half term with all this stress it would of been a NO NO.

Any words of wisdom would be great

Love Dawn


----------



## casey

oh my goodness dawn 
hope your step-daughter is ok and you and dh too - sorry i dont have any words of wisdom but there are some excellent dv projects which would not press your Sd to make decions but would give her advice and info 
as for tx - maybe things do happen for a reason
good luck
caseyxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Dawn- hope to speak to you soon and that you're doing ok. I think you're right, you weren't meant to have tx this time. Give your step daughter a big hug, with one for you and dh too. There's definitely advice and support out there, I hope you can find it.

Love 
Lisa
xx


----------



## roze

Dawn, I'm sorry to hear this. I hope things work out.

For the 3 times and your/they're out brigade, I have found something useful on the web

http://www.humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/12/4/835.pdf

Essentially it does suggest that endometrium receptivity does not decline with age, and with 4 fresh goes of donor tx the success rate could be 86%. This has helped me feel better.

Hope you can access this link- if not let me know.

roze xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## roze

just tried it- it works for me!

entitled cumulative conception rates etc.


roze xx


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

So sorry to hear about your step-daughter. I can't imagine how despaerate she must have felt to do such a thing. I'm afraid I don't have any words of wisdom either, but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you all. I really hope she manages to get the strength she needs to get her through this awful time. I guess, you at least know now the reason why fate took a hand with the tx. As you said it would've been an added worry and too much stress.

Sending you all a big cyber hug,

Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Hi Dawn

I am sorry to hear about your step daughter. From what I know about abusive relationships (which thankfully isn't much) I don't think you can make anyone leave an abusive partner. I would say she has to gain her self respect and self esteem back and then she will see for herself that she is worth better. I wish you all well - what a horrible situation to be in and as you say perhaps it is for the best that your treatment did not go ahead in Feb as planned. Things have a funny way of working out sometimes!    

Roze - thanks for the info you posted - it has helped me feel better too. 

PinkPaula - so glad that everything looks like it is working out fine. I was sure it would! Don't worry about being in a panic - I am a master at it!

Love to all
crusoe
x
Ps this time next week I will be in Spain!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Dawn - I am so sorry about your stepdaughter - It must be awful for you all - I hope that she sees that she is better off without him and leaves - thinking of you xx


----------



## Janny

Hi everyone. I have just got back from a few days away in Granada and have been trying to work my way through all that has happened while I was away. There were 110 emails telling me of new messages – so I’m afraid I haven’t quite got to grips with it all! I really wanted to say though how very sorry I was to read of Michelle and Sharon’s BFNs. I was so hoping to come back to find lots of good news. I am very very sorry girls – look after yourselves.

Dawn I really don’t have any words of wisdom but I do have some experience of what your stepdaughter is going through which might help? When I was her age I had a very bad relationship with constant mental abuse, and towards the end physical too. It lasted for 3 years and my parents, naturally, were not happy… They didn’t know what he was like behind closed doors, but it was clear that he was not a nice person and even in public he didn’t treat me well. They let me know that they thought I would be better off without him and that they would be there for me 100% if and when I decided to get out. I think its important that your stepdaughter knows this too – but don’t push it too much or she will feel that she it letting you down by staying with him and a gap will form between you so that she can’t ask for help. After years of abuse I didn’t know who I was anymore and didn’t have the strength to plan an escape. I believed I loved the man – the highs that came after the very deep lows felt like love to me – and I believed him when he told me that no-one else would ever love me. When I eventually left it was on the spur of the moment - he abused and hit me in the car on the way to visit my parents. I asked my parents to help me and they did. Within hours they had rescued my cat and all my things from his house before he could kill / destroy them and then they looked after me in their home for the weeks while I sobbed and wavered about what I had done. Without them I don’t know how I would have ever got out – but I could only do it at a time when I was ready. I think this is all you can ever do for someone – let them know you are there for them and be steadfast in your support. Remember that your stepdaughter has been weakened by the abuse and no longer knows who she is. He has worked hard on making her reliant on him emotionally and she thinks she loves him…. 

All this happened years ago but it is still deep in the core of me. In some ways I feel lucky to have had that awful relationship. It strengthened my relationship with my parents and it made me know absolutely what I didn’t want from a relationship with a man… 2 years later I met my DH who would never dream of being abusive. He is a lovely person and I feel very fortunate to share my life with him. Having experienced how bad a relationship can be makes me really appreciate what I have and together we work through any problems and treasure what we have. I hope this has helped you a little and that I haven’t gone on too much…

To everyone else – I’m sorry I can’t do personals. This has taken me ages – I typed it out once and it disappeared so this is the second attempt! I wish you all lots of luck and  

Love - 
Jan x


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF Testing 15 Feb 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF January 
Shazzer Ceram DE Mid Feb 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF Testing 3 March  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram Donor Found  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
AJ London IM Barcelona Dummy cycle then FET  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Izzy Ceram DE IVF February 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update  
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March  
crusoe ceram FET 7/8th March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram FET 28th Febuary 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Waiting for donor 
roze ivi Barcelona FET April 
Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF January 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 
Jassie Ceram IVF Initial Appt 15 Jan 
Plurps IM Barcelona Donor Found !!! 
River Ceram Initial Appt 24 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF Test Day 3 Feb 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 
NikkiAnk Ceram Initial appt 29 March 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Initial appt 9 March 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 

*AWAITING UPDATES   
selina ceram  
littleJen, CCRM Colorado USA, icsi , May , 
Honestg Barbados travelling 11th Oct 
KT1 Ukraine tx 
Santa Clara, Ceram Spain September ,  
hunt Ceram , DE , september  
inspired spain ? donor found et Dec 


Please let Jennifer know by IM if there are any updates until Lisa is back  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49846.new.html#new


----------



## Paxi

First one!  I feel quite humble...
Roze, thank you so much for the link to that article.  Things like that give me such hope - it was interesting to see the stats.
Bel, many thanks for telling me you are symptomless on Prostap.  I can worry myself witless over things like that, and you reassured me more than you will ever know!  We are hoping to use Ruth's Simon (need to get off my bum and email him) and will take his advice re places to stay.  I'm a veggie, and never know whether that will cause problems and so whether self catering would be best.  It would be lovely to meet up - if you can stand it - we'll see how things progress with donors etc.
Jassie, we should also be there at the same time as you!  Again, perhaps we should all meet up, if it's not too stressful.  Do you know where you are staying?
I think at the moment we are intending to go on the Sunday (3 weeks today!) 19th, and return Monday 27th.  I am not a good air passenger, and want to give any potential embies a good chance before I stress myself out on a plane.  Oddly, I'm OK once I'm up there -it's actually waiting to get on and get airbourne that does it for me!
Good luck to those in 2ww, and to those still waiting - Kitty


----------



## River

Hi Everyone!

Well we have just come back from our initial appointment with CERAM. 
We flew out with Easyjet which was a quite tiring as the toilet on the plane was broken, so we go moved to another plane and actually took off at the time we should have arrived in Malaga!

I have to say that CERAM exceeded all our expectations and everyone was so lovely.We felt a bit nervous before hand but were soon put at ease.
Ruth and Dr Benito explained how to do the injections with the pen which seems really straightforward so just can't wait to get started now! AF is due 5th/6th March and will start injections day 2 and will be back in Marbella for day 7!! 
We stayed at the Mirimar Spa wich was lovely and had my very first Paella yesterday!!
So I am officially an Abroadie now! Hooray! 
Love to everybody 
Angela
x


----------



## crusoe

Hi there

Would Janny or perhaps someone just back from ceram be kind enough to give me a weather update  - I'm not sure what to pack this time!!

Many thanks
Love to all
crusoe

PS Dawn I just showed Janny's post to my DH. His mum suffered physical and mental abuse for a long time and he says her feelings and reactions to it were just as Janny describes. It is important your step daughter knows you are there 100% for her but to remember she will have lost much of her confidence and ability to take such a momentous decision as to leave. Unfortunately my DH's mum couldn't do until like Janny things really did reach crisis point but thankfully she did have somewhere to go and family to help her rebuild her life.
Janny - your story sound awful I am so glad things are so much happier for you now.


----------



## casey

Crusoe - it was 16 degrees on thurs and sunny, bit of cloud - i needed a cardie/hoodie with t-shirt and jeans during the day and a jacket at night
have a safe journey  keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX for you   
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Morning Everyone! How are you all today? Dawn - so sorry to read your post and wish I could do something to help..the replies you've had although so sad must be a great help though.

Janny - so sorry to hear you've been through so much and as Crusoe said - so glad things are soo much happier for you now.

Deb x


----------



## RSMUM

News from me! Ruth has found me a donor..just waiting now for dates etc.. VERY EXCITED!   

xx


----------



## badger b

RSMUM,

thats brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good luck at ceram


badger


----------



## Lobs

RSMUM
So pleased for you!  I really hope things works out for you.
Lots of Love
Lobs
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Afternoon everyone

On my lunchbreak so not much time for personals. I'm not paranoid but I know they're watching me!!!!!

RSMUM - brilliant news you're so supportive and here's wishing this is your turn

Safarigirl - thanks for your very nice message - I hope Sam didn't do too much trashing in your place, if anything is missing he probably flushed it down the loo.

Re the domestic violence/abuse just to add that I have dealt with a lot of it professionally and would endorse the approach Janny suggests, having said that I used to be a nurse in the '80s on a Neurosurgical unit in London, there I saw a number of women with broken backs "falling down stairs" and head injuries due to DV. One case I will never forget is a brain dead woman and her husband standing over her looking very puzzled  - he said " I can't understand why she's like this, she's usually alright after a couple of days".  When I did Social Work in the 90's I used to ask women if they'd seen Brookside, ( The Jordaches) mind you, I think a knife in the chest is too good for some of these people (I was going to say men but women can be perpetrators too). Wishing your stepdaughter all the courage and strength to get through this.
Interesting fact re DV and pregnancy, 30% of women experience DV in pregnancy - many for the first time.
I'm going to have a quick peek at the link previously mentioned then I'll get back to the grind

Love to all 

PS Well done AbbyW - Shazzer - so sorry to read your news - mega hugs

Jo


----------



## Jennifer

RSMUM - I have sent you an IM   Fantastic news about your new donor  

Hi to everyone else - Hope you are all ok


----------



## Bel

RSMUM,

Great news about your donor!! Bet you are excited....let's hope this is your turn,


Love and Best Wishes,

bel,x


----------



## Plurps

RSMUM

Bring it on!!!!!!!

Plurps


----------



## pinkpaula

Just wanted to say that I'm off TOMORROW   to Ceram for my FET on Thursday. I wont be logging on tomorrow as I'll be spending the day with DD playing and generally trying to make the most of every last second. Sounds like I'll be gone forever doesn't it? but does feel that way. We'll have ET on Thursday and then fly home that night and be back late so will no doubt be posting frantically there after with worries and concerns for my 2ww!!! 
I'm excited and so so nervous that my 4 frosties wont thaw or like me, but will do all I can to ensure I make a good host. I am having pineapple  , and brazils, yummy chocolate ones, everyday so fingers crossed. 

Great news RSMUM, hopefully this time will it be for you.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Well it's only 4 more sleeps till we find out if we're successful or not. I'm knackered!! And I've done nothing for over a week... If nothing else I'll have recharged my batteries!! How do you all do it, the 2ww? Any tips gratefully recieved!

VVVVVVV tempting to pee stick (send the police!)  but must wait until Fri.  I'm off to work tomorrow & Thurs so this week ought to go faster hopefully. Hoping to entice the BFP fairy our way...   

Bel + Crusoe- not long to go now, eh??
PinkPaula- good luck for your trip, hope it goes brilliantly.
Deb/RsMum- good news on your donor, you must be chuffed.
Janny- You've really had a time of it, you deserve your success.
Dawn-How you doing, pet?

I really ought to plan for tomorrow but feel like a kip. Can't be bothered to go to work. Oh dear! I'll probably allow all the kids to kill each other (_He's got my pencil case_!! Good, take hers as well. _She hit me_! Would you like me to as well?!!)  There's a girl at work who's a bit of a cow to me, will be interesting to see how she is with me this week after my unexplained absence... It's only 2 days & will help pass the time I'm sure. I went shopping with Mum today though and couldn't even summon up the energy to buy anything nice for myself!!! Oh dear. 

Better go do my planning. Boo hoo. 
Take care all
Love 
Lisa
xx

PS If anyone can reply saying pg symptoms are a combination of

a) lethargy 
b) apathy 
c) internet obsession 
d) lack of concentration 
e) chocolate craving 
f) tearfulness 
g) no implantation bleeding (I should be so bloody lucky!!) 
h) a few twinges down below and 
i) constant need for cuddles , then I'd be mighty happy! Thanks in advance for your kind replies, esp if you can add anything!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

PPS    Thanks for your kind mention too Holly, how's it going for you?
PPPS  You'll laugh, had to buy the ugliest bra in the world today just for the comfort of my poorly puppies. They are still killing me.


----------



## crusoe

RSMUM - fantastic news that you have a donor. You seem to have been waiting patiently for ages! I hope this tx is the one!

PinkPaula - good luck with your FET. I will be waiting with baited breath to hear about your frosties and how the thaw goes. I will be less than a week behind you with my 4. I hope it all goes well!      

Gigglygirl - Hope you are still staying positive. I don't know how you manage not to test before the official date. I have tested early on both my cycles - my way of preparing myself for the result I think. Good luck for Friday!    
If only Internet obsession were a symptom of pregnancy!!!

Love to all 
crusoe
x


----------



## Newday

Hi all 

what a week
thank you so much for all your messages re SD.

Janny a real heart felt thanks for your post it really moved me and DH. I am hoping to read it to her tonight and hope that it may help her. She is still in the psychiatric hospital and apparently today has to write down everything that has to happen before goibng back to B*****d huisband!!!! (I'm not normally on for swearing!!)

He took me to one side on Sat and has told me everything is Dh's fault! we only get to see her twice a year if lucky so how that can be I don't know. It's going to be a very long road.

I asked DH about us and IVF in May and he said NO mattter what we will go ahead and it will happen. I am just sooooooooooooo pleased it didn;'t happen the other week when planned with all this going on.

Good luck to Bel and Crusoe and Giggly girl I am wishing you loads of       and      .

Thank you everyone for your support life is crap at times and it's friends that get us through.

Love Dawn


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Dawn - Just wanted you to know I have been thinking of you hun - You really are going through the mill atm -


----------



## RSMUM

Hang in there Dawn - we're all behind you.


----------



## casey

Debs - im really pleased to hear your news about your donor    

pinkpaula - good luck for FET

sorry no more personals - i think im getting the flu    

caseyx


----------



## nats210

RSUMM - fantastic news praying this is your turn.      
Angela glad your appointment went well
Pinkpaula will be thinking of you best of luck for Thursday       

Gigglygirl were watching!      fingers crossed
Dawn big hugs to you

Nats
xx


----------



## puzzle

help someone.

I am new to this site and new to the idea of donated eggs and going abroad.  can someone tell me what IVI Barcelona is?

thanks

puzzle


----------



## alanelaine

Puzzle, IVI Barcelona is a clinic.

Others are IM, CERAM and Altra Vita (Moscow).

Don't worry you'll soon pick it up


----------



## boakie

Hi is anyone going to CERAM for treatment, I am in September anyone else?

Bec


----------



## Womb with a View

Wow, can you gals chat!!!  Haven't been around for a few days and it's taken me ages to catch up!

Debs (RSMUM) -          That is the best news I've heard for ages.  Sooooooo excited for you chuck!  Will send an IM. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Loved your "reframe" on the 3 strikes and you're out scenario!  My sis and her DH have always said it's a numbers game (unless there is something obviously not working for you) and you've just got to keep going.  They were proven right and have 2 children now from 8 attempts (one abandoned).  The doctor at Hammesmith, as Shazzer said, told them to give up after 3 attempts, but they ignored him and went on to have their second child.

Cruseo - I agree with what you've said about 3 attempts.  More on the IM and their opinion at the end of this posting.  Good luck for your FET on 7/8th March.  

PinkPaula - good luck for Thursday sweets.    Hope the endometrium thickness is now improved.  xx

Casey - liked your thinking re chances increasing after 4 goes.  This is what my sis and her DH believe.  I think there must be some value in this.....after all, the more you find out what's working and what's not working for you, the closer you get to getting a positive surely?  Glad you refuse to believe otherwise!  I believe the IM and Ceram have integrity and wouldn't take your money if they didn't believe you had a good chance.  More on that at the end of my posting (am I building up the excitement for you guys to keep reading?!)   Can you tell me what "what CD to start BCP with Ceram" means please?   

Dawn - I am so sorry to hear about your step daughter and what she's going through.  Janny, thanks for sharing your story and I'm so pleased you've managed to find your lovely partner.  There's a lot of wisdom in what you say.  Dawn, you said "how do you convince a 24 year old to leave an abusive husband"?  May I just say, as a therapist, she did try to leave him, that's what she was trying to do by taking her own life, so, in reality, she's doing what she knows she must.  However, that is a drastic step and perhaps you can just be patient with her and explain that it was her unconscious attempt to leave him and you'll support her in whatever she decides.  This is very hard on parents who know that the best thing is for the person to leave, but if you're open enough to encourage her to come to you when she needs you by not making judgments, even when it's impossible not to, you may be able to help her.  Clumsey wording, please forgive me, as I'm tired but I think you may get the gist of what I'm saying.  She will leave him, that's a given.  Hope all works out well soon. xx

Roze - thanks for the link.  Very encouraging.  Hope you and your DH are able to find a way forward for your next step.  What are you plans? xxxx

Janny - I was really moved by your story.  There is a saying which I've always thought is utterly true - OUT OF YOUR WOUND COMES YOUR GENIUS.  Hope the pregnancy is going well sweets.  xxx

River - good luck at the Ceram. 

EartheKit - lovely to see you posting.  Must answer your IM!  Hope Sam is doing well.  I know what you mean about ladies with "bruises".  I am known for falling of ladders whilst decorating.  It's a habit I haven't been able to overcome yet and I get so carried away with the decorating, which I love doing, that I step back off the ladder to admire my own work!  Last time this happened was a year ago, inbetween IVFs and I had to go to the hospital for something.......needless to say, the doctor asked some very probing questions about the bruises as I was literally black and blue!  Couldn't blame him though.  Hope he knew I was telling the truth. xxxxx

Puzzle - welcome to FF and abroadies.  Great people here.  

Giggles - only 4 more sleeps!!!!!!!  So proud of you not using the evil pee-sticks.  Your symptoms sound like an average day in the life of AJ to me......   However, I hope you are utterly, utterly, well and truly up the duff!   

Cruseo - is the obsession with the internet and FF a sign of pregnancy?  I blooming well hope so!! 

Shazzer - hope you are feeling stronger.  Thanks for thinking of me. xx

Most important news first......that damned newsletter FAILED to have any photos of babies in it this week for the first time I can remember!!!!!!   Debs, good idea re not opening the damned thing in the first place but......our manager has a log of who has opened and read it or not!  Thing is, if I didn't read the bottom bit, where the "real" news is, I'd be lost.  Good idea re chickens and puppies on there.  I can see my 2 hens on there now (2 mad, mad b**ches, I can tell you, with personalities bigger than a juggernaut), along with Bertie and Mr Snoop! xx

I had my doppler scan and UNFORTUNATELY the blood flow to the womb is normal.    I was hoping it wouldn't be so they could "fix" it with drugs, you ladies know what I mean.  So, the IM emailed me to say it may be that the fibroids I have are absorbing the blood but we won't know from this scan and they suggest I have a scan at the IM just before FET.  I have asked how will they know from this scan, and awaiting their reply.  All very worrying.  Has anyone else had this?

Also, I got a reply re the "diminished returns over 3 fresh attempts".  Here is what they said:  "there is some sense in it, but it is not usually a position we take.  This is because we find there are usually reasons why things haven't worked, and these can sometimes be corrected.  So, e.g. if neither your next frozen nor your next fresh cycle work for you, we would start to question the genetic quality of your DP's sperm.  We would probably only say stop only once all avenues have been investigated, including the male side."  I found this very encouraging.  I think they have a lot of integrity and I like the fact they explore all means.  However, I have said I would like to test my DP's sperm if the next FET doesn't work, and not wait until after a fresh cycle.  Awaiting their reply.   I hope this helps a lot of you guys as I know you had worries about this and IM'd me.  Sorry I haven't had time to respond yet.

So, feeling very worried re the fibroids.  Panicked actually.  Does anyone know if you can explore adoption whilst still undergoing IVF?  After all, I would like to adopt anyway, even WHEN we have our own baby.  I think it would be a wonderful thing to do and complete a family for us.

I'd like to leave you with a verse from a song by Kate Bush (my fav) which has been going round in my head all weekend.  It's from the track "Cloud Busting":

"...I just know something good is going to happen,
I don't know when,
But just saying it could even make it happen!"

May something good happen to us all.

I miss Bluebell!!!!!!!  

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - what a lovely quote - but now I'm blubbing into my morning tea!


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

Dawn - Thinking of you loads. I know you are having a tough time of it at the moment and just wanted you to know that we are here for you. Take Care,xx

Gigglygirl - Not long now. I didn't do a pee stick last time as I wanted to have the possiblility of being pregnant for as long as possible. Everyones different. Hope you are feeling okay. Keeping everything crossed for you.xxx

Pinkpaula - Good luck for Thursday,x

Crusoe - Not long now. Will be keeping my eye on you!!xx

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Janny

Morning everyone  

RSMUM - great news about your donor, I'm really excited for you!

Bel and Crusoe - you must be very excited now your trips to CERAM are so imminent? I'll order some good weather for you - its been a bit yucky lately  

Pinkpaula - hope I've caught you before your flight to say lots of luck for your FET  

Casey - hope you are feeling better today....

Gigglygirl - yes I had all those ''symptoms''!   Keeping everything crossed for you  

AJ - great to have you back, its been very quiet without you or Bluebell. Can't wait to hear all about Ria 

Dawn - I'm really glad that what I said helped and wish you, you DH and your SD lots of strength xxx

Me? I think I'm OK... I've had three scary small bleeds in the last couple of weeks, the last one last night. I'm holding on to my hope and sanity but losing sleep, and have emailed Ruth to ask her opinion... Next scan Thursday - first chance to see a heartbeat. Please keep all your body parts crossed for me!  

Love to everyone x

Jan


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Janny - I'm sure it's nothing.  Best check with Ruth to put your mind at ease.  Bluebell had bleeding lots during her pregnancy at first I understand.  Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Bel

Janny,

Yes, please order us some good weather! Will keep everything crossed for your scan. Really hope everything is fine.

Love and Best Wishes,

Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie to vent (am in IT Room with my year 11s at mo, very sneakily using laptop)

I came into work this am as pre-arranged b4 half term, don't really want to be here but feel too guilty as have 4 gcse groups & exams coming up. Anyway, the person in charge of cover was off & the evil deputy head was given the job for the day, and he'd got in a supply teacher to cover me. Obviously it was not needed as I'm here. So, he was incredibly rude, made a major song and dance about the mix up that was obviously not even my fault, in front of other people in the staff room. Basically highlighting the fact that not only have I been away but I'm cherry picking which days I want to be in this week. So now they're all wondering. AAAAARRRGGGGHHHH! 

I was so fed up about it, majorly stressed & exactly what I've been trying to avoid. Plus I'm hormonal & teary, not a good combination to face classes for the rest of the day. So, I thought, sod this, I'll tell him he's upset me, which is exactly what I did and he apologised. He doesn't know why I've been off but with my medical history you'd think he'd be more sensitive. Anyway, I said I'd rather face it head on than talk about him behind his back!!! Haha. He said he'd pass on my concerns to the Head which he doesn't need to, I've said my piece. Seriously considering not coming in on Thurs though. Can't be doing with any stress at all, thanks all the same.

Sorry that was a me post but AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHH!!!

Love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## boakie

Hi I am going to CERAM to have egg donation is anyone else going there for this I really dont know what to expect the clinic in England is prescribing our drugs, I cant see how the timing will work of me taking drugs along : with a donor.

Help confused!!

Bec


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh blimey Giggles.   You don't need that, you're on your 2ww.  The most important thing is your baby inside you and being pregnant.  Decide to put everything else out of your mind - at least for now.  Visualise it happening perhaps, seeing yourself handing back the stress, which clearly belongs to this man, not you and it's his stuff, not yours, so give it back energetically.  Decide to remain nice and relaxed.  Just make the decision, you'll surprise yourself.  Then, at another time, you can deal with it.  Sod it - you and babe is more important.  This kind of rubbish/work stuff will always be there for another time.

Hope this helps.  Love, AJ x


----------



## Plurps

where do messages go when they disappear from your screen>>>>!!!!! 

have been keeping uptodate with you all just not joining in.  Sorry
DH had his second sample test yesterday - you may recall I mentioned during our visit to IM they discovered a 'contamination'.  So fingers crossed it has gone - BECAUSE - today is my last day of Yasmin and I start the patches on my first day of AF which should be around Friday.

I think we will know tomorrow whether we are GO GO GO  

P


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck Plurps.  Hope all goes very, very well and there's nothing to concern yourselves about.

The words disappearing from the sreen?  This happens with me sometimes so I've taken to writing what I want to say in a Word document and copy and pasting it to the forum.

xx


----------



## safarigirl

Hi everyone, back from Rome and the sunny blue skies of Italy!  I went to a lovely little church near where I was staying and light a candle on behalf of all us abroadies.  No need to guess what i asked for for everyone!
I even managed to resist the temptation to run up to young good looking women (with our without blue eyes) to askethem if they wanted to be a donor!!!!!

Jo - not long now before you go!!!!  Keeping you tight in my thoughts.

AJ - good to have you back online posting again!  Been enjoying reading the debates on whether more tries more success.  My gut feeling is that it is a numbers gain, and if you can try and try and try, sucess is probably around the corner.  Well thats what i'm holding on for when i go into round 2!

Plurps holding thumbs for you that everything is okay

Boakie - ceram/ruth will give you a detailed list of what you have to do and when with your drugs, they will make sure your cycle is in line wiht your donors - just email ruth with any questions and she will sort you out.  I am going in august, and you are in september?  You will get all the info you need if that is so, about 2 months or so before you leave ....

gigglygirl i agree with our sage, aj's advice, focus on YOU now, and sort the rest with work out later.  Keep calm and focus on you and your little embies onboard.  Holding thumbs and toes and legs and ears and all sorts of bodily parts for later this week for you ....... 

Janny good luck with your scan on thursday, i'm sure everything will be absolutely fine.  sending you lots of positive energy    

RSMUM - great news about your donor!!! scatterings of babydust to you for your upcoming cycle   and of course the same to Bel and Crusoe ...... so exciting all of you going to marbella .....  

Dawn i'm so sorry to hear about everything you have been going through, and really keeping you and your stepdaughter in my thoughts .... the advice given by everyone has been excellent and i hope its something you can draw on .... sending you lots of hugs   

puzzle, welcome to this thread ..... you will find all the information (and more!) on here.

pinkpaula - i know what you mean when you mention those chocolate covered brazil nuts - i guzzled packets!

Casey hope you are feeling better?

Shazzer, how you okay - still thinking of you .....

Big hello to anyone i might have missed


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for your support, girlies. You're brill!    

All the time I was stressy this morning I had in my head "you don't need this, is  it really important? No!!" so that's why I confronted the Deputy Head , I wanted to release the tension immediately, otherwise I'd have gone home & stewed and been much worse. Everyone in my dept said it was the right thing to do and he's been a right pain with them all last week too, so obviously I just walked in on that. Lucky me! I find if I bottle things up I feel worse so its not worth it on the 2ww.

I also had a funny moment last night and went really dizzy. Was eating my tea in front of pc (Mon chat, I'm a slob) and went really dizzy so went to lie down for an hour, then was fine. I never get dizzy so I'm hoping it's good news. I feel horribly tired & today was a real struggle at work , I'm afraid I taught no great lessons today. At least I was there, even if they weren't expecting me.

So with being dizzier than usual (I'm dizzy in a space cadet kind of way ALL the time) in mind I've been quite positive today and had decided not to let anyone get to me. Had lower abdominal pains all day. Can't help but have my hopes up but don't dare hope at same time. Tomorrow I'm going to veg at home again- hurrah!!!

Take care all,
Love
Lisa
xx

PS  Hi Bel, AJ, Safarigirl ,thanks loads for your posts. I miss Bluebell too, AJ!!
PPS AJ, I'm pretty sure adoption people want you to have completed all ivf b4 going for adoption, I've even heard they make you wait 18 months after ivf to give u time to come to terms with it. May be untrue, why don't you try the adoption thread on here? You can of course choose not to keep your GP in the loop (they are obliged to pass on details if ivf) about future tx and apply at same time. You'd have to be careful who u told but may be worth it to speed things along. I like you may like to adopt anyway, makes the whole crap we've been thru seem like it's been for a reason. Good luck!


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Janny!! I meant to mention you, my SIL had loads of bleeding with her now 3 yr old, was convinced she'd miscarried but hadn't. Another friend had same but was losing a twin that wasn't viable. You'll be fine, try not to panic. You've done the really difficult bit (well, for us anyway!!).

Take care, chick!


----------



## crusoe

Gigglygirl

Just wanted to say - thinking back (it seems ages ago now) I am sure I felt dizzy at times on the 2WW and I did get a BFP (if not a baby) so hang on in there - I think it could be a good sign!!

My boss has just asked me to take on a big project that my pregnant colleague will now not be able to do because she will be on maternity leave. I have just found out her baby is due in July - same as mine would have been and now I am going to have to do her work (for no extra money) and all the time I'll be doing it I'll be thinking - "should have been me, should have been me!" Life sucks sometimes!!

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Soooooooooo sorry to jump in without reading any posts.  Just to say I'm back and will be abck on the board more often as soon as I can !!  

I have missed you all so much and thank you all so much for all your best wishes, prezzies etc etc.  I am having a real tough time of feeding and am knackered after a 40 hour labour and caesarian, so it is realy hectic with very little sleep, so I can't post for long.  You are all so wonderful and all the cards etc I recived from you made me cry.  About 8 pics of Ria in my gallery.  I'll be back on here loads more soon.  Loads and loads of love to you all,

Bluebell and Ria xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

AJ

Just re read your post - sorry you didn't get the result you wanted from the doppler scan. I apparently have some fibroids and it has been worrying me that all the time they are growing bigger and bigger but I have been told several times that fibroids are normal in someone of my age and that they grow slowly and shouldn't cause any problems. I am sure this is the case for you too.
When are you planning FET?
I think you are right to get your DP's sperm asap. I would like to do this too but haven't broached it with him yet!

Remember AJ "it's not if, it's when" My DH is always reminding me of this regarding our baby. Good things will happen!
Love crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell,
Welcome back, you are great to think of us when so knackered!! I know everyone probably tells you this but she's absolutely beautiful, you must be filled to bursting with pride and love. Gives us all hope. 
Take care!

Crusoe,
Thanks for your post re dizziness, I did think it might be a good sign but you don't dare hope. Will confess now did pee stick yesterday around 4pm after big drink. Stupid really, was 10 dpo and used Clearblue. Obviously was -neg. Think will try to steer clear of them until blood test cos if neg wouldn't believe them until blood taken anyway!! Ever the optimist. Won't tell DH or Mum, they'd kill me.   

Better go collect my dog, is amazing how I feel all the stress disappear when I get home from work. I love coming home!! 
Take care y'all!!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Jassie

Had my first Procrin injection this morning. DH stabbed me in the tummy.


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebelle - Thank god you're back. We've all missed you loads. Piccies are wonderful. She is beautiful(of course). Hope you are trying to take things as easy as possible after the 'C' section. Lots of love,xx

Gigglygirl - Glad you are feeling a little better now. Your post made me laugh, talk about venting your anger by typing!!! I like it. It's good to let it out!! As AJ said try not to worry about work and certainly unsensitive people that you have to work with. Symptoms sound very re-assuring. Keeping everything crossed for you....stay away from those pee sticks!! When you said a big drink at 4pm, you did mean a soft drink?? Thought it might be getting all a bit too much and you've turned to the wine!!

Jassie - Why is it that DH's love causing us pain. In our several IVF's DH used to love doing the injection...I think it was get your own back time!!

Janny - Keeping everything crossed for Thursday.x

Crusoe - I know how you feel. A girl at my work is exactly the same amount of weeks I would've been and what's worse is that our baby was due on the 28th July - My Birthday. Let's just hope that both of us are pregnant again by July. xx

Safaigirl - Sounds like you had a good time in Rome. I felt a sense of hope when you told us about lighting the candle. Let's hope you have given us some luck. You made me laugh about the 'donor'!! Can't deny that It has gone through my mind a couple of times!!

Paxi - How you doing?

AJ - Love your posts as usual. Great advice as ever. What would we do without you? 

RSMUM - Do you have a date yet? How are you feeling?

Dawn - Hope you are okay and your step-daughter is getting stronger every day.

Hi to Plurps, Casey,Puzzle, Pinkpaula,Shazzer,Becca, River, Roze and Jennifer. Sorry to those I've missed.

Love to you all,
Bel,x


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone 

Just popping in to see how everyone is.

Just typed a long post and lost it!

Bluebell - Welcome back! Ria is beautiful 

Gigglygirl - Good luck for testing    

Bel - Not long now, hope you get some lovely sunshine too   

Janny - Am keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday     

Jassie - Hope the jab didnt hurt too much hun.

Dawn - Hope things are getting better have been thinking about you lots X

Safarigirl - Hope you are ok glad you had a nice time in Rome

We had an email from Ruth to say she has found us a donor which is good news so hopefully we can go back in April/May need to get myself healthy again.

Hello to AJ, Casey, Paxi, River, Crusoe and anyone else Ive missed.

Best Wishes Twiggy XX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- so sorry about you being given more work to do because of your pg colleague. Like Bel says, hopefully you'll both be pg again by July and it won't matter quite so much, but it will always matter won't it? Things always work out in the long run, I just can't always wait that long!!!  

Avoided the pee stick this am, held on for ages to early am pee but didn't want to spend my day off with a neg result, then tomorrow I wouldn't do one b4 work as I'd be a bear with a sore head at work, so now it's the blood test on Fri. No need for the     I think. 

My Doc in Greece emailed this am & said my dizziness could due to be the progesterone I'm taking. Damn & blast!!! Just looked it up on the net and it can also cause abdominal bloating and cramps.    

Oh well, just 2 sleeps left of convincing myself it has worked, then we'll know. 
Byeeeeeeeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thinking of you LIsa!Sending you tons of   

Deb x


----------



## River

Morning

Twiggy - really glad to hear that Ruth has found you a doner and good that you have a few weeks to get your self in top notch condition!!
Bluebell - congrats to you! You daughter is so gorgeous


Gigglygirl - Good luck in your 2WW 

Bel and Crusoe - good luck on you visits to CERAM!

Janny - fingers toes and arms crossed for you!  

Jassie - Well done on your first injection. I should be starting my puregon injections this weekend and strangely am quite excited about it. Great to know that you have got through the first injection, sure they get easier after that!

Hi to anyone else I've missed.


Lots and love and 
Love
River
x


----------



## Jassie

Stabbed again this morning! It's only 0.1ml. What a baby - me that is  
River - all being well AF should be with me March 7, so I start on the Puregon on March 8. Looks like you, me, Paxi and Bel will all be out in Marbella at the same time! We should all meet up for a herbal tea

I've really lost track of where everyone is at the moment, but best wishes to one and all.


----------



## badger b

Morning girls,

sorry havent posted much lately but been v ill.started at the weekend with pains in my stomach and have been off work.tried to go in yesterday(im a manager at carphone warehouse)and feel bad when im off(yes,i know im mad)!ended up having to come home when i was sick,not nice.seen the doc and he thinks ive got a repeat of ulcer problem i had years ago,great!havent been able to eat for 2 days,im starving!!!!!!!

Bluebell,
great to have you back,pics of Ria are gorgeous!hope youre getting some rest and dh is running around after you 2!

gigglygirl,
good luck for friday,got everything crossed,but keep away from the pee sticks!!!

safarigirl,
gad to hear your trip to rome went well,thanks for lighting a candle for everyone,thats sweet of you.

Janny,good luck for thursday,cant wait to see the pics of your little bean!

Bel,paxi, jassie,river

good luck you 3 with ceram,ill just miss you all,shucks!hope the weather is nice,could do with some sun on myself!

twiggy,

glad to hear its all go with ceram,seems like the list of ladies going to ceram is getting longer!


boakie,

welcome to the abroadies,youll get lots of help on here,dont be afraid to ask any questions.there is always someone that can give you advice.

sorry to all ive missed,its so hard to keep with with everybodys news there is so many of us.!


love to all


badger


----------



## Grumpygirl

Someone slap me    !

Just did a First Response Early test and was -neg, wanted to give myself time to come to terms with a -neg. Feeling pretty down but would rather know. It's day 12 today and most people get a + by now, don't they? I was pretty teary earlier b4 I did the test but feel surprisingly ok at the moment. It's pretty unlikely to work first time anyway.

Jassie- good luck with the drugs, exciting to be on your way and also v.nice to have some buddies around the same time.

Badger- hope your tummy sorts itself out, you poor thing. Doc thought I had an ulcer and when drugs didn't help sent me for ultrasound, ended up having gallstone. But maybe you're pg?... Ever the optimist! Hope you feel better soon.

Bel- It was only water I was on, not wine!! Although v.tempting right now...

Better go, vegging and self-indulgence to do.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## crusoe

Gigglygirl
You have done exactly what I would do (and have done in the past) but please don't give up hope yet. Day 12 is still very early. I got a + on day 12 but when I later had the HCG done it was very high (speculation about twins) so this is maybe why I got a positive home test so early. Blood tests are much more sensitive - there is still lots of hope for a positive outcome.

Lots of love
crusoe
x


----------



## Janny

Gigglygirl you are officially slapped! I do understand though - I did exactly the same because I wanted a day to get used to it being negative before the blood test. It was negative, and as you know it was wrong! From your earlier post I am guessing that this was not your first thing in the morning wee? In which case I don't think an early positive would be likely to show up after a negative yesterday. My first PS positive was quite weak and I used my early morning wee.....  So please don't give up hope   Its awful when you get a BFN but there is still time for it to change      My friend told me that her friend tested negative until day 14 and went on to have twins.... Keeping everything crossed for you and sending big   xxx 

Badger -sorry to hear you are feeling awful, look after yourself and forget work! 
Jan x


----------



## Bel

Gigglygirl,

Please don't give up hope yet. It's not over until the Blood test. Hang in there!!!

Everything Crossed,

Bel,x


----------



## Jassie

SLAP Gigglygirl
Someone should ban those   P-sticks!


----------



## PurpleChick

Afternoon ladies!

Bluebell, the pics of baby Ria are fab!  She is so cute, you and DH must be proud as punch at the moment.  Congrats again to you both!!

Gigglygirl, can't blame you for testing, I usually do.  In fact the only time I held off was when I actually was pg.  Its not over till its over, so don't give up yet.

Just wondering if anyone else felt nauseous while taking the pill.  Don't remember it being this bad when I last took it 10yrs ago.  

Hi to everyone else!

PurpleChick


----------



## Jassie

I had a really bad time on the first pill I was prescribed - felt hungry all the time with a burning sensation in my throat. They switched my prescription over and the new one was better.
Jx


----------



## PurpleChick

Thanx Jassie, at least I know I'm not the only one.  I'm only supposed to be on this for 4 weeks, so not sure if its worth the while changing.  Like you its gets particularly bad when I'm hungry, guess I'll just have to eat more    Any excuse eh?

PurpleChick


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Ladies,

Care to add one more to that list    Some of you may already know me from my posts on the over 40's ttc and abroadies Spanish section but it would nice to be part of the official abroadies chat!  So, just a quick re-cap as a brief introduction.

I'm 42 (sure I'm only about 30 really and my Mum made a mistake on my birth certificate, but she swears she hasnt) DP is 34 and the love of my life.

We started ttc naturally in 2003 but after two years without success went for numerous tests all of which have come back fine and had our third IVF in January.  The first two were abandonded but the third created 5 follies so I was all excited until the blood test the day before EC came back really low. We decided to go for it anyway and were devasted when we were told they didnt find any eggs.  After painful discussions and lots of tears we decided ED was the only route for us and now have our first appointment with Ceram on the 17th March.

Mixed feelings of excitement and nerves but all in all coping quite well at the moment. We both have O-ve blood (aparantly the most common) I'm hazle eyed and DP blue so I think we can go for a brown eyed donor although clarification on this would be most welcome! 

Hoping for a short wait for a donor and saving hard to cover all the costs having essentially wasted a fortune in the UK.  

Flights, car hire and hotel booked and were taking a long weekend to make sure its as enjoyable as possbile.

Well thats us, I really look forward to following all your news and sharing our's with you too.

Lots of luck to everyone which ever stage in the journey they are on, its a tough one but I truly beleive with a positive heart and outlook, anything and everything is possible!

Penny xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bluebell's back!!!!!  Hooray!  Ria is adorable...just like her Ma!  Welcome back sweets and it's just like you to think about us when you've had a ceasarean and a babe with a 40 hour birth!!  Bless you. xxxxx

Badger - so sorry you're not feeling well.  REST!  Hope you feel much better soon sweets. x

Safarigirl - Rome.......how exciting, never been.  Was that a break away?  xxxxx

Giggles - SLAP!  Those evil, evil pee-sticks!  Not to be trusted.  As the lovely Bel says, it's not over til the blood test.  I too had dizziness but only on the 2 cycles where the embie had implanted (but weak positive results).  It was more like fainting and dizziness.  Good luck for Friday. Hang in there. xxxxxxxx

Crusoe - it is so unfair.  It must be really hard for you.  Thanks for your lovely thoughts and your DH is right, it's not if but when.  Yes, I'm now very worried and indecisive about the fibroids.  Been reading a lot about them in the last hour.  I've emailed the IM to ask if the scan/test (to see if the fibroids are taking the blood from the uterus) can be done in this country rather than 10 mins before ET in Spain!  Awaiting reply.  Maybe I should have had them removed after all.......Hammersmith Hospital said to but IM and 2 other doctors said there was no reason to.  Um.  Not sure now.  Re the work thing, I always get rostered to work over Christmas (not my therapy work, the other job) and when I questioned by my colleagues couldn't work over Christmas, I was told it was because Christmas is a time for families and they have children.  I know this is true but every year this happens........it's like I'm not a full person.  Anyway, my revenge will be this......when I have my child (children, if we adopt) then I reckon I'm due the next 10 years or more off at Christmas by which time my colleagues kiddies will have grown up anyway!  

Jassie - wish I could have got my DH to inject me......he fainted at the GP's surgery having his blood taken for the Hepatitus tests so there was fat chance of him injecting me! x

RSMum - do you have a date yet?  So exciting. xx

Twiggy - lovely to hear from you. xx

Penny - welcome to the Abroadies......I met you on the over 40s thread.  Good luck at Ceram on 17th March. xx


----------



## Jassie

Welcome to Abroadies Penelope! And all the best with your trip to Ceram. You'll receive a warm welcome from people you think you've known for years!

There will be a few Abroadies abroad at the time you're going, me and DH included. We fly out on the 12th and should have treatment, say, the weekend afterwards-ish. River, Bel and Paxi will be out there too (and apologies if I've missed anyone out).

AJ - DH positively relishes the injections! He's actually quite good at it and wont let me touch the bottle with the drugs in or even open the little swab pouches.   

Actually, I'm glad because I remember when I had to give myself the trigger injection when we were doing IUI - I sat on the edge of the bathtub for 20 minutes with the needle hovering over my tummy, unable to jab it in. I had to wake DH to do it, this being before his new-found-expertise in jabbing, and he was just as hopeless as me. At first he just tried to push the needle in everso slowly, then tried to force all the drug in in one go. Ouch. 

I think it's some latent wish to inflict pain. He gets the same glint in his eye as he had when he once waxed my bikini line. I say 'once' because Never Again....

Jx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies and Iain and Steve.  In the few minutes since posting I have made a decision.  Unlike me to be indecisive.  I'm just waiting for the IM to email back re the scan to see if the dreaded fibroids are taking the blood away from the womb.  However, depending on that result, if it's conclusive and shows the fibroids aren't taking the blood, we will go for the FET.  If we go for the FET and it's a negative, I will then have the fibroids removed and at the same time DP will have his sperm looked at more closely before we embark on a fresh donor cycle.  If it's inconclusive we will go for the FET anyway and then if it's negative have the fibroids removed, as said. If the test shows the fibroids are taking the blood, then I will have the fibroids removed asap via the Hammersmith Hospital.  A cool £4,500 (last summer's price!) Hope that makes sense!  Got myself all caught up in inconclusive and conclusive, indecision and decision, including and excluding, blimey, I had better lie down for half an hour.  Good idea.  xx


----------



## Jassie

Good on you AJ The Decisive! Sometimes it all seems like a big jungle out there and it feels great to know you can beat a pathway through it all!


----------



## pearl

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I have just received today a   , it was my first try using a donor cycle and everything was going perfect until today - I'm gutted !
Anyway we do have a couple of   so hopefully we will give them a try - nothing more to lose!

Enough of my self pity - a big welcome back to Bluebell, back on FF so soon.

Good luck from the bottom of my heart Gigglygirl for a   on Friday and everyone else who is their 2WW - we really need some positive news!

Well I am going for a walk now to clear my head, take care everyone

Pearl x


----------



## Jassie

Sorry to hear your news Pearl  
Jx


----------



## Bel

Hi Pearl,

So sorry to here about your result. It's not fair is it. I'm also really sorry that I didn't keep track of your test date. I hope your walk did the trick. I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better, but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you. It's good that you have a couple of frosties, you're right you have nothing to lose.

Lots of love and a big cyber hug,

Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Pearl,


I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn, I'm also sorry I didn't know you were testing today. Got a sieve brain - sorry. 

I also hope your walk helped, and that you can be as positive about your frosties as you sound. I can imagine how a bfn feels, although not there quite yet (Give me a couple more days). I'm sure you're devastated but I hope also you can plan something really fun for the next few weeks to cheer yourselves up.

Hugs and cuddles to you.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Pearl - I am sorry you got a bfn today -


----------



## MichelleM72

Pearl, lots of love to you and DH sweetie.  I know your pain, am still feeling pain from my bfn last week.   You will start to feel better, I promise.    

xx Michelle xx


----------



## safarigirl

pearl, so sorry for your bfn today - big hugs to you, we are here for you...


----------



## valie

Pearl,  really sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself    

Love Valie x


----------



## RSMUM

Pearl - I am so,so sorry to read your post - I am also very very sorry, I didn't know you were testing today..glad you at least have the frosties to think of...hope the walk helped..it can't do any harm at least...thinking of you hun. 

Deb x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Pearl, I am very sorry sweetheart.  There is so much hope during our first donor cycle that it feels almost certain to happen and when it doesn't it is crushing.  Michelle is right, the pain will ease, that's a given but it doesn't make it any better for you at this moment.  It is a numbers game, of that I'm becoming more certain, and you've got your lovely snowbabes waiting for you.  Take time to heal from this set-back and heartache and then look forward once more.  We're right behind you and I too am so sorry I didn't know your testing date.  Thinking of you. Love and a hug, AJ xx

Michelle, hope you're feeling stronger. xx


----------



## casey

Pearl - im really sorry to hear about your BFN - its bl&%$y hard isn't it ?? I know there aren't any words right now to make things better but we are all thinking of you and understand your pain and disappointment - take some time out and look after your self      
thinking of you caseyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kendra

So sorry Pearl  
kendra


----------



## Plurps

Can I ask the London girls - do any of you know a reiki practitioner?!

Need to get the stored up emotional stress unblocked and I believe I should give this a go.  Its all looking towards a healthy 'vessel'

P


----------



## nats210

Hi Plurps
I know my gym has 1 I can get the details or check out thethirdspace in google.

Pearl so sorry i wish there was more we could do.

Nats
x


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ, I'm getting there, thanks hun.   Still not great mentally; feel very down (not crying anymore), and just unhappy.


----------



## Womb with a View

Lovely to see you posting Kendra.  Hope you are feeling much stronger.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Pearl so sorry to hear your news 
Katherinex


----------



## Grumpygirl

Michelle-    Hugs to you, sorry to hear you're still feeling down, but it's completely understandable. Don't beat yourself up, it's not your fault, just the numbers. That's what I'll be telling myself as well if I get a bfp on Friday. You have to be positive, but I know it's hard, especially when you want to curl up and cry.
Take care and lots of hugs coming your way.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## badger b

Pearl,

so sorry to hear your news hon,sending a big hug your way

badger


----------



## Newday

Peral

so sorry about the BFN Take care of yourself.

Well DSD went back to husband has to give it another chance but for how long?

Better not muck things up for us in May (she doesn't know)

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## abbyw

Pearl - I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  

Sending you lots of   .

Look after yourself.

Abby.


----------



## MichelleM72

Lisa, thanks sweetie, I appreciate it.   I hope you're ok and staying strong.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Michelle, I just read my post again and meant to say bfn on Friday. God, this positive thinking business must be getting to me!!!! Hugs again xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi, girls,

So sorry Pearl about the BFN.  Gigglygirl, please hang on for the blood test.

As for me, my period is now seriously overdue - three weeks plus - I did the pee stick test and I am not pregnant- technically I had an opportunity to become pregnant naturally so I did wonder.
I wonder whether I have another cyst which is producing progesterone and preventing AF. 
I am having some strange feelings, ie tender boobs around the nipple area, similar to when I was pregnant last year also  tiredness, light cramping, and something akin to PMT but not quite. I feel that I am going hot and cold although I keep going from cold temps outside to a hot office and home so this may be no surprise.
Very tense at the minute and temperamental. Feel physically down below that AF is about to arrive but have felt like this for weeks, and nothing happens. Feel very very old!

Does anyone think I could be starting the menopause?  I missed AF before on the autumn but this was attributed to two large cysts.They went away naturally and AF arrived on what would have been the next cycle.  

Any ideas?  I don't really want to fork out for another scan- would it be better to wait to see if my next AF arrives and then do something, or check it out now.  I was wondering whether my GP could tell anything from a hormonal blood test?

Sorry about all these questions and moaning  but would appreciate some advice.  May be after all, what I need is a nice holiday somewhere that does not involve an embryo transfer!

love to all,


roze.xx


----------



## Plurps

Roze,
I really think you should get on the case.  Have whatever tests are required to put your mind at rest.  
The scan will show whether you are showing any signs of AF plus anything else that may be preventing it.

Good luck

P


----------



## River

Roze - I definately think it is a good idea to have some tests, then hopefully you can put your mind at rest.
Michelle - I can only imagine how you feel but big hugs coming you way.  
Pearl - really sorry to hear your news. 
gigglygirl - good luck on Friday with your blood test. 

Well! AF was due to come Sunday/Monday (5th or 6th March) and is usually as regular as clockwork.
So was very suprised when she turned up early yesterday!Can't believe it.
So yesterday was day 1 and starting Puregon Injections this morning. Which means that I am back in Spain on Monday ready for my first Scan on Tuesday! Really can't believe it as one only there the weekend just gone.

Love to everyone
Angela
x


----------



## Jassie

Good luck River   Isn't it sooo weird we're actually welcoming AF with open arms! Mine's still a few days away then I'll be hitting the Puregon too.


----------



## Kendra

Just popping in to say a quick hello to everyone this morning-  

I'm trying to be very disciplined today and work to a strict timetable - otherwise I just don't seem to achieve anything. I wonder how long my good intentions will last! 


Roze - hope things go ok, to put your mind at rest.
Michelle - sorry you are feeling down ...
AJ - thank you, I'm ok, just wondering where to go from here ...

love
Kendra


----------



## abbyw

Angela - Just wanted to say   for your treatment. I'll be thinking of you!  

    and     

Abby


----------



## boakie

Hello everybody,

Is it ok if I join this chat, I cant have kids and need donor eggs going to CERAM in September but I feel really worried about it and know it wont work, all my friends are getting pregnant and I just feel really down .

Boakie


----------



## safarigirl

Hey Boakie, we would love to have you join us - we love chatting and we love new people.  I am going to CERAM in august, so we can while away the time together.  It is worrying, but you have over a 50% chance of it working, there are lots of success rates.  Try and remain postive, you will be doing something that has every chance of success.  Ceram is a great clinic and you will be well looked after by Ruth and Dr B - they act with lots of integrity and you will get all the information you need.  It is difficult as many of us (including me!!!) have not got that bfp on the first go! - but as some of us believe, its a numbers game, and with donor eggs we are in with a good chance.  I understand that you are feeling down, we all do as poeple around us breed and blossom. grrrrrr.  But you will find lots of support here, and everyone on this board understands where you are. All of us at some point have been down, and when you there you will find so many arms and hands picking up, and lifting you up - then when you are up you will too be able to help someone else .... so keep posting, and i'm sure you will find the support will help!


----------



## Janny

Hi Boakie - and welcome. Years of not conceiving gets to us all, so we all know what you mean when you say you feel it will never happen for you. I still can't imagine being pregnant  - and I am! I know that sounds weird but after so many months and years of not being, it just became unimaginable - and my mind still hasn't caught up with my body! CERAM have a really excellent record and on top of that they are very nice people who will look after you and make you feel that they really want you to have your baby. Its great that you have made the decision - now its countdown to September! Is Ruth already looking for a donor for you, or is September the start of the process?

Just back from the CERAM clinic girls - and you can uncross all those body parts! Thank you all for your good wishes and aching limbs - they worked! We saw a little embryo with a big heartbeat, and then we listened to it! It was really amazing. I think I am finally beginning to believe its real  

Gigglygirl big   and lots of   for your test tomorrow.

Jan x


----------



## safarigirl

Janny - so very happy - what excellent news about that big heartbeat.    

Shew, i can uncross my legs now!


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys,

I am hopeful that Ruth will start finding me a donor now I can ask her that question when I go in March for a consultation.

I am 28 and feel so alone sometimes, its reassuring to know that there are so many of you out there who feel they way I do. To make matter worse my husband's sister has just foud out she is expecting its not fair!

I am really happy for her but it does hurt just feel angry that I was born without ovaries.  It will be my first time at CERAM.

I would love to hear from you all

Boakiex

Janny congrats on the pregnancy


----------



## Janny

I know how you feel Boakie - my stepbrother's wife announced she was pregnant just after my failed ICSI cycle last November. My family didn't know about my IVF so no-one stepped carefully around my feelings... It was tough, but like you I dealt with it by being pleased for them and dealing with my feelings a a seperate package. She's had her problems too (endometriosis). There are so many people out there struggling, and most of them appear to us on the surface to have it easy... I have 5 close friends out here in Spain and of those only 2 have managed to conceive naturally. You are not alone, its just that most people hide their problems. Here you won't have to - and hopefully you will not feel alone for much longer   

Jan x


----------



## crusoe

Boakie - Welcome
You will get lots of advice and support here.
I am sorry you feel so down about things. I understand how you feel about everyone around you being pregnant and feeling left behind - this is my biggest problem too!
Like you I often ask "why me?" I have suffered premature menopause but it looks from a hysteroscopy I had, that one of my ovaries never developed properly as a child. It is bl**dy hard but try and think positively - you are doing something proactive about your situation, donor egg IVF is comparatively successful and at 28 you have quite a bit of time left on your side. You are signed up with Ceram so will be in very good hands and all of us understand how you are feeling and will support you.

Good luck
crusoe


----------



## boakie

thanks guys for the supporting comments, I will keep you informed of my progress, CERAM here I come!!

Boakie(bec)
xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Janny - Great news!! Was thinking of you today. What a relief!! xx

Boakie - You are definately in the right place here. I remember waht it was like when my SIL found out she was pregnant first time round. Our first IVF had just failed and there pregnancy was an accident!! I cried so much. It's so unfair. But your time will come. The CERAM is great. You will be in good hands. Good Luck,x

Gigglygirl - Have you managed to stay away from those pee sticks today Good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!x

Crusoe - Not long now....wishing you loads of luck. Let this be your turn. Will be thinking of you loads. Can't wait to hear how you get on.x

Hi to all FF Buddies,

Bel,x


----------



## cesca

Hi girls...
Janny...I'm so glad things are still good with you, take it easy and enjoy if you can being pregnant!!!

Boakie welcome ...   we had our initial consultation at Ceram in January and are on the waiting list .The wait now is getting to me ,i keep checking emails ,phone messages... I feel a little unhinged at the moment!!!  

Giggly girl    are you hanging in there. good luck for Friday.    
love to everyone else cescaxxx


----------



## boakie

Hi Cesca,

How long do you have to wait for a donor? How did you visit go?  

Boakie


----------



## RSMUM

Janny - FAB news!!!   SOOO pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!       

Giggly - all the very,very,very very best for tomorrow                
Will be thinking of you.

Cesca -I'm the same - waiting,. waiting, watching the computer screen ALL the time and constantly listening to my phone in case I've missed a call - it's exhausting! Hang in there.

Take care everyone and welcome to the newbies.

D x


----------



## crusoe

Just dropping by to wish Gigglygirl good luck with testing tomorrow.
I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP!!!  

Bel - thanks for you good wishes. I'll be keeping an eye on you too and wishing you lots and lots of luck! 

I have a scan tomorrow to check the lining - it's bizarre but I feel really nervous about it this time. I've never had a problem before - just hope tomorrow is the same story.

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## cesca

Hi boakie  we were told a 1 to 2 month wait but I feel it may be longer!  Initial visit was great .they are a great team in Ceram and really make you feel special and not just a number or a faceless name ( like the argc clinic!!!) Good luck and when you go I'm sure you'll be as impressed as we were.

Meerkat.. good to speak to you again.. Oh the waiting!!!!!!!    You'll know what I mean when you get back next week. Good luck xxxx

Deb    hope we hear soon!!! I've gone grey with the stress.... or has that slipped in since I had my latest birthday!!!


----------



## Plurps

I know you all have bigger things to concern yourselves with - however, can any of you tell me if you felt particularly awful when you came off Yasmin?  
I barely slept last night and felt sick and generally pretty grim all day.....is this normal.  Maybe its the tension.    Please let my AF come tomorrow - then I can start the patches!

When I was little I used to pray I would never have an AF - thought they were nasty and yucky..........how times change

P


----------



## valie

Gigglygirl  -  Good luck with test! Blowing some baby dust your way!    


Crusoe  -  Hope all goes well in Spain and enjoy the trip.

Love Valie xx


----------



## MichelleM72

Just a quickie to send some     Gigglygirl's way.  We're thinking about you hun and hoping you get a lovely BFP.

Lots of love to everyone.

Michelle


----------



## Jassie

Everything crossed for you gigglygirl  

Good luck for your scan Crusoe  

Welcome to Abroadies Boakie  

Janny - how brilliant to see your little nipper and hear a heartbeat. I am sooo happy for you  

Michelle - big hugs for you, I know it's atrocious but it's good to see you posting. Don't forget you have friends here  

Crikey - just seen the time and I'm still at work!!! Must go before DH throws a wobbly.

Love to everybody I missed
Jx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks everyone for your lovely positive wishes, you lot are fab.   to you all, for use at your convenience!

Well, I'm prepared for the worst after my bfn yesterday am and got a big slap on the wrist from dh who was well annoyed with me for doing a pee stick!! I was pretty teary last night but needed to come to terms with it for myself in advance. Then anything positive is just a surprise and a bonus. Had a really nice day at work and lots of kids genuinely pleased to see me back, so won't be too bad going back properly next week.

Boakie, 
Welcome to the board, you're in good hands here. I reckon we abroadies are the best    cos most of us have had a pretty rough time but we're feisty and not ready to throw in the towel for quite some time yet, plus we'll go wherever is necessary to best achieve our dreams and not put up with any [email protected] from the HFEA. But we all understand exactly how you feel when everyone around you seems to get pg straight away/by accident/without much effort. You have to look at all the good in your life and make the most of every day with what you've got though, or you'd drive yourself crackers. I too have no ovaries, I had cancer over 2 yrs ago and know how painful it is never to be able to get pg naturally or ever have the chance of having your own kids. We were trying for a baby for a year and it wasn't happening, then other tests took over and we found out why. I do my best to believe eveything happens for a reason and will try to remind myself of that tomorrow if we get a bfn. You only get one body and sometimes you feel it's working against you, but you'll be among friends who really understand here. I feel lucky I stumbled on ff, when so many people around me are insensitive it's a real Godsend.

Janny, fab news about your heartbeat. All the very best for an easy few months  
Crusoe- your lining will be fine, you're just nervous but if you've never had a problem before you won't have one now. Thanks for your good wishes.

Going to take a shufty round the chat room, see if anyone's there. I'll let you know how I get one when I've stopped crying either way.  

Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Gigglygirl - just wanted to wish you the very best of luck tomorrow!  Sprinkling loads of   your way!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I just heard in the chatroom the HFEA have passed the law about only one embryo being allowed to be transferred. Not sure if it's true but so glad we're abroadies... 

Thanks for all your lovely wishes.


----------



## Ms Minerva

I so hope that it isn't true! I transferred 3 embryos when I was 37 and had one baby as a result.

Don't get me started on the HFEA! Or I will type a long rant!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, sorry this is a 'me' post...  Have had my blood test on Day 2 - everything as it should be so start progynova on Monday.  Still can't quite believe it is happening.....  At what point does the reality kick in - on arrival in Spain?  Bel, how are you?
Hoping we all make it to Spain in a couple of weeks - hope the donors come for those of you still waiting and that there are a few BFPs here soon (tomorrow?).  Rambling a bit - have a job interview tomorrow and can't sleep...
Good luck everyone - Kitty


----------



## kone

Hi ladies and our two gents
haven't posted much lately but have been reading everything daily.Just wanted to wish gigglygirl all the    best for testing tomorrow.
Paxi you must be so excited good luck with your treatment.
janny that must have been a great thing to hear the heartbeat.
I know it is nearly over but happy birthday to Valie  hope you had a great day,
Good luck to everyone else at whatever stage you are at ,let's hope ruth has been busy out on the streets of MALAGA finding lots of lovely donors she seems to have a lot of us waiting.Must go to bed now
Katherinex


----------



## Newday

Hi Gigglegirl

wanted to wish you loads of luck for today  

and loads of      

love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girls,
I just did an early first response pee stick and it was neg, and reckon the blood test won't say anything different now. So I've prepared myself for a BFN. Think I'll go and have some retail therapy while I'm waiting for the results but I think it's all over for us this time.   I'll probably be a demon crying later but I think I came to terms with it on Wednesday. Bloody progesterone!!! At least I'll know next time. 
Take care & thanks for all your lovely wishes.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lisa - just wanted you to know I am thinking of you sweets..when do you have to go and do your blood test? I am so, so sorry to read your news this morning - it's just the worst and there are no right words to say..just to let you know we're all here for you hun...take care of yourself and DH and cry as much as you have to..also I think retail therapy is a brilliant idea..! 

Deb x


----------



## crusoe

Gigglygirl - sorry to hear your news but it really isn't all over until the blood test - you just never know!!!  


Retail therapy always helps with any stressful situation I find. When I got my first BFN my DH and I went on a weekend of reckless spending and it really did help lift us a little bit!! 

Thinking of you
crusoe


----------



## casey

Lisa - really really hope your blood tests turns this around you - my last tx i tested 
-ve on HPT but got a low +ve on blood test and some of these do turn ok in the end - its hard and im keeping everything double XXXXXXXXXX for you - if it doesn't turn out well try to take a few days out and do whatever feels right - be it shouting crying spending or whatever - thinking of you
caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Lisa  so hope your blood test gives you a different result. thinking of you. xxx Cesca


----------



## Bel

Gigglygirl,

So sorry to read your post this morning. But it isn't truly over until the bloods are back. Keeping everythung crossed for you and sending you a big hug,

Bel,x


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Lisa 

Sorry to hear your pee stick was negative.

Sending you lots of   .

Take Care Twiggy X


----------



## Bel

Paxi,

I've just had blood test, should get results back later today. Then if okay I also start on Progynova on Monday. Looks like we'll be together all the way. I really hope so. I never rest until Ruth lets me know the donor is okay. But I'm hoping that I'm due some luck now for a chnage!!

Will keep you informed,

Love,

Bel,x

P.S. Crusoe - Good luck!!!!


----------



## safarigirl

giggly girl - lots of luck with your blood test, i have tested negative before with a test, and positive with a blood test, all depending on levels in your system ...... really hoping for you that its a postive.


----------



## Newday

Gigglygirl


DON'T give up yet wait and see you may get a pleasant surprise

Love dawn


----------



## pinkpaula

We are back from sunny Spain, but emptied handed and most definitely empty tummied. NONE of our 4 frosties survived and as you can imagine I am absolutely gutted    We haven't had a definite reason as yet from Ruth, but am sure we will get one soon. Feel so cheated as this was our 3rd visit to Ceram and twise we have had to come home with nothing. To try again will be financially speaking _so_ hard. But feel we can't give up without giving it at least 1 real chance. I feel as if not doing that would be giving up before we reach the first hurdle really.

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the posts yet so hope there will be some positive news to cheer me up, as all I can do right now is cry.

Sorry for a me post but feel so desperately low today


----------



## safarigirl

Oh paula, i am so sorry, what a blow.  my heart really goes out to you -  please take some time out for yourself, and give yourself some (mental) time to get strong so you can carry on with this road.  we are all here for you, and i am sending you massive hugs.


----------



## casey

Oh paula - how awful - this is a very hard blow for you and i can imagine how upset you must feel - its just not failr how much hurt and distress we have to put up with - I know words don't make it right but i am thinking of you and send ing you lots of love   
caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Paula, I truly am so sad for you.   How devastating that is!  We are here for you sweetie and will be with your next step.   

Gigglygirl, everything crossed that your blood will give you a different result.  

Love from,
Michelle


----------



## Bel

Hi Paula,

What can I say....I'm so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how you are feeling at the moment. 

Don't give up. You will get there in the end,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Giggles - I really hope you get a different result today from what you're expecting sweetheart. xxxxxxxx  Fingers crossed.

Oh Paula - how devastating for you.  Really isn't fair.  As our friends have said, it is such a hard blow.  Thinking of you and here to listen. xxx


----------



## crusoe

PinkPaula

I have just read your news - how horrible for you,    I am so very sorry and completely understand why you feel so low.  You have very reason for a "me post."
I hope Ceram are able to give you some reasons why none of your frosties made it. On a totally selfish note I am now terrified that none of my 4 frosties will make it either!

I am glad you are not ready to give up yet. Planning  and working out the next treatment may help you move forwards a little.

Spoil youself this weekend and try to look to the future not the past.
Sending you a big hug  

Crusoe
x


----------



## earthe kitt

Gigglygirl - sorry about your BFN - look after yourself 

Safarigirl - so sorry about your frosties. Ruthe confirmed today that CERAM don't charge for FET if transfer doesn't go ahead although I understand some other clinics do. At least that's £500 unspent. I know though that it would have been nice to come home with some cargo  hope of a BFP.
It's been one of my big worries ahead of my FET in April, I only have 2 frosties.

I start prostrap today and have had a list of what to do when from Ruth, flights booked for 4th April and I'm going on my own. I thought that I would spend the two days reading the instructions and working out how an electronic diary thingy I got for Christmas works. I don't know what it's called.

Love to all FF - Have a good weekend

Jo  XXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

So sorry - I meant PinkPaula - not Safarigirl


----------



## Kasia

Lisa - So sorry to hear your news - I hope the blood test will prove you wrong 


Paula - I was very sad to hear your news too - please take care of yourself 



Kasia


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girls,
Well, it's as suspected,a BFN for us. I'd thought as much since Weds when I heard my symptoms could all be drug related. The nurse at the clinic was lovely and there was a guide dog there who was so friendly and gave me lovely cuddles.  

I'm crying sometimes like I can't stop and then others I feel fine, like I knew it was going to happen so it's ok. I keep telling myself it's not the same as chemo and at least I'm still here but Mum said to me that I wanted it so much it's bound to be hard and to allow myself to feel like crap if I want to. Thank heavens for Mums!!! 

Now I've got a date with wine, a bath (boy, have I missed my baths!!) and a snuggly night in with my man. The retail therapy was quite successful, found 2 tops in my fave shop at over 1/2 price, plus they fit ok which lots of my clothes don't being 11lbs heavier than New Year now. I also have an overwhelming urge to clean having been a complete slob for 2 weeks!!

I just called the GP to get advice about whether or not I can have a break from my HRT for a week or so, I feel so pumped full of hormones I reckon there are enough in there to last me a while !! The GP's secretary said I'd have to wait until Monday to speak to a triage nurse, and then they'd call me back sometime that a.m. which would mean another day off work. So I called the oncology dept I'm under and hopefully someone there can give me advice, they've always been very good. I guess I could ask the Doc at the clinic in Athens as well, will probably drop her an email anyway. Anyone know if you can free-wheel for a bit? 

Good luck to all the girlies going out soon, hope the bfp fairy sorts you out.

Thanks for all your lovely messages.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PinkPaula,
I meant to send you my condolences too, you must be just as gutted today. Hugs to you  

Maybe we should have a mini-Abroadies meet when we're up to it as you're local to me? Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Janny

Lisa I am so very sorry to hear your news.... look after yourself and indulge absolutely every whim  

Pinkpaula - you must be absolutely gutted... I can think of nothing to say that will help, but wanted you to know that I am thinking of you.

Jan x


----------



## crusoe

Gigglygirl

I am very very sorry to hear your result -  really hoped you might have a last minute surprise. 

Please remember a negative result is not the end of the road and hopefully you will be able to try again soon. A negative cycle can often provide much needed information to your doctors and as a consequence they may be able to do something differently next time to help maximise the chances of success.
I know this doesn't help you today and you must be feeling very sad but hopefully the future will be much brighter.

I am glad the retail therapy has helped a little. After my miscarriage my DH and I went on a mad cleaning spree and that really helped too - I think it's that need to take control back thing and to say out with the old and lets have a fresh start.

Thinking of you    
crusoe


----------



## Newday

Lisa 

I'm sorry mate

take care    

love dawn


----------



## RSMUM

PinkPaula - I'm so,so sorry.... ..thinking of you..

Deb x


----------



## casey

Lisa - so sorry that things didn't work out - a BFN is heartbreaking and theres no tight/wrong way to feel    we are all here if/when you need us  
thinking of you
caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Gigglygirl, so sorry. Would love to meet up sometime. xx

Ruth DID NOT charge us for FET, hope I didn't imply that was the case. It was just the expense of travelling, hotels, scans, bloods etc that mount. Ruth was very sympathetic and obviously these things can never be predicted.....It must be very hard for her too, to have to give bad news like that. 
We hope to have a go as soon as we can find some precious pennies. Can't give up just yet....


----------



## Jassie

Sorry to hear your news gigglygirl


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Giggles, so very upset for you.  It's really horrid, no matter how prepared you try to be.  Thinking of you sweetheart. Be kind to yourselves this weekend. xxxxxxxxx

PinkPaula - still shocked that all 4 frosties didn't make it for you.  How awful for you.  So glad Ceram didn't charge you.  I think the IM will as I asked what happens should, God forbid, our frosties don't survive, and they said that unfortunately we come home emptied handed, no mention of money.  Take good care of yourself sweets.  xxxx

Crusoe - put those thoughts out of your mind.  I can talk though.....I was certain, absolutely certain, we would come home with nothing but our 2 embies were very strong.  Keep the faith. xxxx  Good luck for your ET - do you fly out tomorrow? You so deserve to be successful this time. xxxxxxxx

Me?  Spoke to the IM re what we're going to do next.  They recommend looking at the fibroids closer now to see if they're taking the blood from the womb lining.  They've suggested we go there but I've said it is costly (not to mention the leave we've had to take, which is now running short for DP, although I've got tons of it - however, DP will not let me go alone, which I rather fancy ) and I've asked if we can have the scan here.  Phoned the Women's Ultrasound Centre who say they can do it but this needs to be confirmed with the Doc there on Monday.  So, started cycle today and patches......if the scan is conclusive and the fibroids need attention, I am not going for the FET this month but will have the fibroids removed.  If it is inconclusive then we'll have the FET in 2 weeks time.  Then take if from there.  If the fibroids are removed I have to wait 6 months which seems like a lifetime at my age. 

RSMum - any news sweets?  Have you started with the patches yet? xxxx

Love to you all - I have to catch up on your posts yet as haven't been around for a day or so. x


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Girls

Pink Paula - the reason I mentioned charging/not charging for abandoned FET was because I had pasted a question afew days ago and have also been in contact with Ruth in the last 24 hours about charges for  failed FET. I was merely pointing out that Ceram don't unlike other clinics which perhaps do. - AJ mentioned which in her posting. I acknowledge though the associated sundries can easily be £500 plus, not to mention the time....
AJ - really really hoping the fibroids haven't reared their ugly heads and that FET can go ahead - I think time is OK for you - remember women 20 years older than us have got pregnant through DE - please God I'm still not posting here when I'm 60. Where do I find the diamond thread, is it near the goldies?? 

Jo


----------



## Lara B

Hi Everyone

Gosh there's been loads of posts since I last looked in, I'm way behind.  I'll try my best to do some personals.

River - glad to hear you've had a lovely time at Ceram, especially at the Mirimar Spa - we're going next Thursday and are also staying at the MS.  There seems to be nothing but praise for the clinic, I'm less apprehensive than I was.  We're flying with easijet - hope it is a lot more smoother than you had!

RSMUM - I remember you from the donor board, I was on there with you a few years ago when I went through my first donor IVF.  Congrats on getting the phone call about a donor - you must be very excited.  Good luck with everything, I hope it works out for you this time.    

Pinkpaula - sorry to hear that your frosties didn't make it, I know words can't help but just know that there are lots of people on here who can support your decisions.

Boakie - Welcome.  We're off on Thursday to Ceram, for our first consultation.  

AJ - As far as I know, which isn't much, they like you to be about 6 months after IVF before exploring adoption.  Other's on here might be able to help more.  Sorry to hear that your tests didn't give you the results you wanted to.  Can't really help with the fibroid question but I hope you get some answers soon.  Glad to see you've made some decisions about your treatment, always feels better when you have a plan to follow.

Janny - so pleased that you saw your little baby's heartbeat this week, isn't it an emotional moment seeing that little peanut!  

Crusoe - good luck with your FET next week.     

Penny - Good luck at Ceram, hope you get a donor quickly.

Pearl - so sorry you got a BFN,   glad you've still got some frosties to use.  

Lisa -    Look after yourself and hope you really enjoy your indulgence.

As for me, we've got our blood test results back and are looking forward to seeing Simon and Ruth next week.  Luckily our chair of governors has given me permission to have the day off as paid.   Simon has organised flights and accommodation and so its been a lot less stressful than I thought.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

earthe kitt said:


> please God I'm still not posting here when I'm 60. Where do I find the diamond thread, is it near the goldies??
> 
> Jo


   

And I would reckon Jo that our womb lining, 20 years from now, will be as hard as a bloomin' diamond by then too!!! Especially after all these drugs! Thanks for your lovely thoughts. I too hope those dreaded fibroids are a figment of the doctor's imagination, frankly! I know it sounds bizarre, but having had 2 near pregnancies in the last year, I feel that this is a good sign, that it will happen. Especially if we can find the root cause of why my lovely snowbabies won't stay around longer. xx

Just read the posts I've missed so:
Roze - always lovely to see you posting but upset for you that AF won't come (can't believe I ever want AF to arrive!) Not sure what's going on for you but as one of our FF said, best get peace of mind and get it checked out. Hope it all works well for you and works rapidly too. xxx

River - good luck again in Spain! Yep, these things happen so quickly. Before you know it you'll be posting us about a BFP!

Boakie - welcome! This is a good place with good people. Sorry you've been feeling down. It really hurts to see others pregnant. September will be here before you know it. Good luck.

Janny - WOW! A strong heartbeat.....bless. xxxxx

Bel - not long now sweetheart. xxxxxx EVERYTHING crossed for you. xxxxx

Cesca - nice to see you posting. xx

RSMum (our Debs) - just seen your post re waiting. It's nerve wracking isn't it! xx

Crusoe - how did your scan go? What was your lining? xxxxx

Paxi - good luck! x

Lara - Lovely to you posting again. Good news re your trip to Ceram, good luck! Thanks for taking the time to post to me. Will let you know how I go. Yes, I hate not knowing what I'm doing and love having a plan! xx

My niece, lovely and beautiful, Mum of one, aged 31, has offered us her eggs. Can't accept, bless her. Too many complications. Not least that she has such striking and strong genes and her baby boy is the spitting image of her and you'd know it was her baby anywhere. She doesn't look like the rest of our family so I think our baby would look too much like her and that might be too hard to forget. Isn't it wonderful though? I feel so loved. So unselfish, bless her. xxxx


----------



## Jassie

AJ - what a wonderful gesture, though. My sister's offered us hers too, although I don't know yet if we're going to need them (flying out in a week's time for our very first (and hopefully only) IVF). It 's wonderful we are loved so much


----------



## boakie

Oh giggleygirll so sorry about ur bfn take care of yourself.

Love to everyone 

Booked flights with Simon Pellow  to CERAM  for our initial consultation on 31st March soooooo nervous.  My husband is so optimistic about it he thinks it's going to work first time if only!!!!

Hello to everyone have a fab wknd would love to hear from you all so I dont feel so alone and on my own
xxx
Boakie (bec)


----------



## Lara B

AJ it was lovely of your niece to offer to donate eggs for you, but I understand why you haven't accepted.  When we first went through  DIVF it was with my cousins partner and if it had worked we would have felt that she would have found it hard to forget.  We also had an old school friend who recently offered, we declined because she had IVF herself and didn't respond well to treatment.  But its always a lovely feeling knowing that these people are so unselfish and want to help.  It takes a very special kind of person to donate eggs, I have a great admiration for them. 

Boakie - we booked with Simon too, much less hassle than doing it yourself.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Gigglygirl - so very sorry   I know only too well that there is nothing that I can say right now that will help, but wanted to send you big  

Pinkpaula - no wonder you feel so gutted that your frosties didn't make it. It is a huge disappointment. I remember you were so kind and helpful to me, sending me a great IM with loads of info in it, in response to one of my many questions on the Abroadies. Sending you  

I have my initial consultation in April and at the moment I am trying to lose 2 stone of IVF weight. 



Bel - I hope that you got the go ahead to start!

Jassie - not long until you fly to Spain!

Jo - You're on your way too! Did you get the Prostrap jab done at the LFC?

Paxi - good luck!

Crusoe - good luck for your FET next week.

AJ - what a lovely gesture from your niece! I hope that you get the all clear re: the fibroids.

I still haven't decided on where to go for monitoring and blood tests in the UK yet. I am trying to pluck up the courage to get our HIV, Hep C and syphilis tests done at our local GUM clinic. Emailed our local BUPA hospital and they won't do the scans unless we see a consultant first, at £150 plus £150 for a scan! So that is definitely out!

I understand that the LFC in Harley Street is very good. But as I live in Hertfordshire, I am going to contact Verulam Clinic and the Fertility Clinic in St Albans, as they have both been recommended to me as well. Even if they are more expensive than the LFC, it will save me the congestion charge and parking or train fare if I can get them done locally, plus save me having to take any time off from work and risk questions from nosey colleagues!

Sorry for no more personals, still getting to know everyone on this thread! Can't believe how busy it is!

Jules
xxx


----------



## pearl

Hi to everyone and loads of thanks for all the well wishes following my BFN, it really did help me feel that I'm not alone.  

I have to admit that it has been very hard to cope with and I felt on an all time low, feeling unable to get on with and look forward to my life.
But today I am starting to feel much better, I have decided that I will give it a go with my 2 frosties, if that fails then I will have one final fresh go (for my 40th birthday - treat to myself, don't know where we will get the money but what the hell!).  If all fails after that I know I will have to turn a corner and move on with my life.  
Having a plan I know will help me accept things a bit better if the worst happens.
My husband has been great, I told him of what I would like to do and he said he would go along with what ever I wanted to do, he is so supportive but in a quiet way.

Really sad to hear about your bfn Lisa and your frosties Pink Paula, thinking of you both  .

Michelle I do hope you a feeling a bit better, glad you are thinking about trying again with your frosties, how many do you have?

Good luck to River, Jassie, Crusoe, Bel and Paxi with your March cycles sending you lots and lots of  

A warm welcome to Boakie

Good luck Lara with your visit to Spain

Love Pearl x


----------



## badger b

Lisa,

sorry to hear of your bfn hon,take care of yourself,big hugs to you and your dh.

pink paula,

am gutted for you about your frosties hon,what an awful dissapointment for you.
thinking of you at this time

boakie,

youll be having your consulation with ceram whilst im there for my donors ec,my et might be 30th or 31st.

love to everyone


badger


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi pearl - I'm glad to hear you're going to use your frosties.  You may as well give those little ones a chance.   I'm also happy that you're starting to feel better and have a plan.  It's so hard, isn't it?  I've been out of the house since BFN, but haven't seen any friends or family (except FIL), well tonight BIL and SIL came round and I broke down... it was rough.   I'm not coping as well as I thought I was.  Anyway, I know what you're going through and can feel your pain, hun.  

We have 5 frosties, hope we get a few that survive. 

Love to you sweetie.

Michelle


----------



## roze

Hi AJ

your mailbox is full!!

roze xx


----------



## RSMUM

ooh - I must have just sneaked in there then! AJ!! Tut! Tut!


----------



## shazzer

I thought I had better post you my news but its good and bad all in one go. As you know I thought I had  a failed cycle. So did not have blood test on Monday as instructed a moment of madness I know and one I will regret for ever. So a word of warning to anyone although no one will be as stupid as me I know/ No sysmptoms at all does not meana negative cycle . Felt a bit odd on Wednesday so did a pG test and it was positive so did a second also positive. Phoned Ruth in a panic as I had not taken the tablets, I was instructed to take them straight away and go for blood test. BT was 99 but then started bleeding and have not stopped since plus a lot of pain. having had 3 miscarraiges before I know exactly what this is. I got so close and only lost my dream because I thought I knew best .I am so sorry to off load this on you all but do not really know what to do trying to come to terms that this is all my fault. Just hope that Ruth lets me go back.

Pink Paula so sorry about your frosties. I have 3 left and after ruining this Pg am hoping and praying that my other little frosties will be the ones. But in all honesty do not really deserve the chance. I know what you mean about the funds though i am being made redundant in 3 months and money will really be an issue plus how can I get a job if I get preganant. The choices we have are so difficult

Crusoe good luck with your frosties. As you have been pregant not so long ag I have heard that , that can be really good and help in a second pregnancy. I had my beautiful daughter after a failed pregnancy. 

Lisa so sorry to hear your news.

Gigglygirl. So very sorry that you did not get a positive this time. I hope your luck changes and next time is your turn

To all of you do not give up until you ahve np choice your dream could be just around the corner

Thank you for listening

Sharon


----------



## Lara B

Oh Sharon, I was amazed to read your post, how awful for you.  I'm hoping that you are wrong with your prognosis and that everything will be okay.  I'm sure that if it wasn't to be then Ruth would welcome you back.  Don't blame yourself.  I've done exactly the same thing a couple of cycles, my clinic had said to me that if AF showed and was different than usual then I should go for a test, but it was always full as you said.  So on many occasions I have never been to the clinic for a blood test due to arrival of AF.  It makes you think it is all over, you wouldn't expect to be pregnant after that.  Keep the faith that this pregnancy could continue.

Take care and try not to be so hard on yourself.

Love Lara x


----------



## MichelleM72

Sharon, hun - I am sooooo sorry to hear that!  Lots of love to you sweetie.  Not sure what else to say, but we're here for you.  

Love,
Michelle


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

Shazzer - So sorry to read your post.Can't imagine how you are feeling. Thank you for sharing it with us. I'm sure it will make us all ensure that we have the blood test. Thinking of you loads,xx

Gigglygirl - Hope you are feeling a little better today.xx

Pearl - Good to see you posting. Hope you are feeling a little stronger each day. Good luck with your fo#rosties.

A.J. - Ahhh!! What a wonderful niece you have. She must think the world of you. I understand your reasons for not taking her up on the offer. I have had a friend offer me her eggs too. But somehow it all seems too close and too complicated?? I felt really ungrateful when I turned her down. 

Paxi - Not long now!!
Crusoe - Safe Journey!! Thinking of you.

PinkPaula - Hope you are feeling a little better today too.xx

Hi to all my ff buddies, boakie,michelle,Janny,Jassie,Lara,RSMum,Roze,Badger,Ms Minerva,Cesca and anyone else I've forgotten!!

Love Bel,xx


----------



## Janny

Sharon I was so sorry to read your post - how traumatic... I hope you are still taking the drugs though? I know that it seems there is no hope, but until the doctor confirms that, keep going.... Bluebell has told us many times about the awful bleeding she had in her pregnancy, right up to 20 weeks - a great comfort when it happens to us   It does seem that it is possible to lose a lot of blood without losing the embryo. The 'miscarriage' pains you are having could be down to the big boost of drugs you have given your body after its few days off? Whatever the outcome I am really sorry you are having to go through this - please try not to beat yourself up  

Jan x


----------



## casey

Shazzer - so sorry to hear what a tough time you are having - as janny said i hope you are taking your meds now - when do you have another blood test - it sounds as tho your levels have definitely risen which is good - and as the others have said you can have bleeding and still be pg - but i also understand that you know your body best - please hang in there you have a chance now and i really hope that your pg continues and grows stronger - dont blame yourself - I almost did the same thing on my last tx - (it was dh who insisted i get the blood test - i had given up hope when HPTs said -ve)  - its natural to believe the worst to try and protect ourselves from hurt - im praying that everyhting comes right for you 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Sharon, I am so sorry you're going through this, please don't blame yourself.  When do you return for your beta test?  My sister would often forget to take her meds - perhaps for 24 hours sometimes, quite frequently, and she has 2 babies now.  I did the same thing as you.  I was spotting and I had period type pains and assumed I wasn't pregnant.  I wasn't going to go back for my blood test but DP went crazy.  In the meantime I drowned my sorrows with a bottle of wine and then reluctantly went for the blood test.  I was pregnant but they believed I was miscarrying anyway, hence the blood, so it didn't make any difference.  Point is, I know what you're feeling - self blame.  Ladies often bleed through early pregnancy so perhaps there is hope yet.

This is just awful for you.  I am so sorry you're going through this.  Thinking of you.  Love and warm thoughts, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Roze - hi there and so sorry my inbox was full.  I'm awful - I get so busy that I don't get time to answer the IMs but have now emptied it slightly!  Naughty me.  Hope you are well. xx

Pearl - so sorry you're feeling sad and tearful.  I'm sure your SIL and BIL undertood.  It takes a little time. Good to plan ahead. xxx

Bel - I understand what you mean about feeling ungrateful when you said no to your friend.  I'm now thinking that perhaps I should keep the idea on the back-burner and see if I warm to it more.  After all, I will do whatever it takes to become a Mummy but I'd rather have another donor at the moment.  You are so lovely, always thinking of others and mentioning them by name. xxxx

I feel this has been a very sad week for the abroadies.  I had a cry when I read Sharon's post.  So sorry to you all.  There is light around the corner.  Thinking of you all. xxxxx


----------



## Bel

AJ,

It has been a very sad thime lately for us abroadies. We definatley need our luck to change. I am going to have a  word with 'him upstairs' as it's about time we were all given a break!! Let's all try to stay positive and I'm sure we will start a bit of good luck on this thread. After all, I think we are due it!!

PMA girls....PMA!!!

Love Bel,xx


----------



## Womb with a View

With you there, Bel!  Keep the faith everyone.  Not easy at times, but we will get our turn.  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Sharon, I am sorry you are going through such an awful time.  As everyone else has said, please do not give up yet until you have had further blood tests. Despite what you have been through before, women especially those on fertility meds do bleed in early pregnancy. I thought that my period had arrived and started using tampons two days before I was due to have the blood test which was positive. I also had cramping and thought it was all over.

Please take care, 


love  roze xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just came on to say how much I am missing you all and saw Sharon's sad post.  Sharon, it's NOT your fault.  If you were going to lose it you would have anyway.  A day or two without meds won't make any difference, I'm sure.  Please take care of yourself and as Bel says, remember my bleeding.  Of course Ruth will understand.  You must feel so scared.  I hope it is a positive outcome for you.
Missing you all loads,
Lots of love from Bluebell


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

just a quick post as I am supposed to be packing and there are clothes strewn all over the floor of two bedrooms and the landing! My DH is frantically cleaning the house so there is nothing to do when we get back from Spain and I can just sit back and relax!
I had a scan yesterday to measure my lining which went really well 9.5mm(even better than last time!) so as Ruth put it "we are good to go." The embryos are due to be thawed on Tuesday and fingers crossed we will have some to replace on Wednesday morning. I feel very nervous now and am worried because I have had a headache all morning and now my throat is really sore - just my luck to get ill!

I have just read shazzers post. I can only echo what others have said - you are not to blame. I really,really hope everything works out ok.

PinkPaula - thanks for your PM, I have sent you a reply.

I'll check in later and say good bye
Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Jassie

GOOD LUCK CRUSOE


----------



## shazzer

THank you all for your kind words and thoughts but blood test as expected and only 24 today. So no more baby. I really  grateful that you have all taken the time out to sned me your encouraging words but you all know what its like the doubts will remain and I will probably torture myself for the forseeable future as I am sure you all have and know exactly what I mean. The mind is an awful thing. Because on hindsight really do not know what I was thinking. I ahve had 3 ivf's before and rested and did everything as I was told although have not hd a blood test each time as I knew the outcome. But this time I had only had a small amount of spotting at about day 8 . I don't really know why I was so negative. I had even told my friends at day 10 it was all over and carried on myself as if it was. Still mystified, very upset and confused. But I will be back I am not going to give up.

Crusoe. I am very excited for you that your going to collect your babies you left behind and I hope that all goes well. Keeping everything crossed for you. WE really need some good news .

By the way how do I change my notes about myself I think I should admit to being in fact 42

Love to all

Sharon

AJ.


----------



## RSMUM

Sharon - I was soo sad to read your post and was really hoping that the blood test would be ok. I think everyone's said it all soo much better than I ever could.. I just wanted to send you a HUGE cyber hug and to say how pleased I am to read that you are not giving up.  Take care of yourself now - these next few months are going to be awful as you try to pull yourself out of the grief and everything..you know where to find us if there's anything we can do, right girls?  I think you click your profile and it will let you change it..

Crusoe - not sure when you are leaving but FAB news on the lining and EVERYTHING crossed it all goes well in Spain. 

Bluebell! Welcome back!  

Hi to everyone else - sorry this is soo  quick..

Just got back from sledging ( using DH's boogie board! ), trying to eke out the last few minutes of the snow before it all melts - it's been a magical few days here, snowed in so, no school, no shopping, no classes,just fun in the snow, warm fires, hot chocolate and lots of telly!BLISS! 

Take care all of you, my heart goes out to those of you having a horrid time these past few days  - 
YES !! WE REALLY DO NEED SOME POSITIVE NEWS !

Deb x


----------



## RSMUM

Sharon - you go to "modify profile" and there's something about modifying signature info ..or something like that..sorry to be so garbled!


----------



## Janny

Sharon really sorry to hear that your fears were confirmed  . Please be kind to yourself - its good to hear you are already thinking about the future  . To change your profile go to one of you old postings and click on your name, then select forum pr. info. from the list on the left. Go down the screen until you get to 'signature' and make your changes, then confirm.

Jan x


----------



## River

Sharon really sorry to hear your news 

Good luck Crusoe!


----------



## Lara B

Sharon, so sorry to hear about today's blood test, I really hoped things would be okay.  

Lara x


----------



## pearl

Sharon, so sorry to hear your sad news, please please don't beat yourself up about it - no one is to blame, please take care and be kind to yourself  

Good luck Crusoe for next week !  

A big hello to everyone else and lots of positive vibes   

Could any one please tell me who has had the misfortune to get a BFN how long after finishing the meds did it take for AF to come.  I stopped the patches and pessaries on Wednesday and today I have started with a brown discharge (sorry tmi), is this normal as it isn't normal for my AF.

Pearl x


----------



## crusoe

sharon - I am so dreadfully sorry your blood test did not bring the news you wanted. Please try not to torture yourself, allow yourself to grieve but please look to the future. sending you the biggest of hugs  

I am signing off now (but I'll probably be back on tomorrow from an Internet cafe in Marbella!) we have a 7am flight so need to get up at 3.45am (those flights were dirt cheap for a reason)!!

I'll do my very best to bring back some positive news.

Love to all and thanks for your support.
crusoe
x


----------



## casey

Sharon - so so sorry to hear about your blood test   

Crusoe - good luck    

caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Crusoe - all the best to you sweetie.  Best of luck in Spain!   

Sharon, so sorry to hear about your blood test.  Love and healing thoughts to you hun.    Look to the future, sweetie.

Pearl, I had my bfn on Wednesday the 22nd and didn't get AF until Sunday the 26th - yes, it started VERY weird, not normal for me at all.  It also lasted a bit longer than normal AFs.  I'm sure all's ok, hun.

Lots of love to everybody

Michelle


----------



## Lara B

Crusoe, best of luck for you and your frosties. 

Lara x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Crusoe, the very best of luck to you in Marbella we're off there ourselves a week on Thursday for our first consultation for donor eggs.

Sharon, so desperately sorry to hear your news I can only imagine how you must feel but as everyone as said please do not beat yourself up for this I know I would have done exactly the same in your position and sharing your news may well have helped many of us not make the same mistake in future - thank you so much for sharing this with us all I know how devestating it must have been just to type the words.

I send you a heartful hug and big congratulations on being so brave and determined to carry on, you are an inspiration. Your turn will come, maybe something just wasnt quite right this time, I'm a great believer in fate so keep strong and take care of yourself.

Positive energy to everyone, we could certainly do with some good news!


----------



## Womb with a View

So very, very sorry Sharon.  It is a complete nightmare for you.  Words fail me at a time of much needed comfort for you.  I hope you will resolve this for yourself emotionally and be kind to yourself.  It was not your fault and hindsight is such a &^%$£(&!!

With a warm, big, walloping hug.  AJ xxxx


----------



## badger b

Hi sharon,

so sorry to hear your news hon/it6s not your fault so please be kind to yourself.big hugs from me.


Crusoe,

good luck with your frosties,fingers crossed for you!


Bel,not long to go now hon!

hope everyone is having a nice weekend,im off to work,shucks!


badger


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sharon - So sorry. Please don't blame yourself, as Bluebelle said I'm sure a couple of days meds wouldn't have made that much difference. Hope you are feeling better soon,xx

Crusoe - Great scan results!! Bet you are there  now in the beautiful Marbella!! What's the weather like? Thinking of you loads for Tuesday and keeping everything crossed. Bet they can't wait to be picked up!!

Badger - Work today...oh no!! We are taking our Cocker Spaniel Barney for a long walk this morning then having a lazy afternoon. I love Sundays!! 

Hello to all FF buddies,

Love,

bel,x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

Crusoe

wishing you good luck have a great time   

It seems ages till we go in May but I am working hard on getting some weight off 6lbs in 2 weeks isn't bad only 5 stone to go (ha ha ha)

Sharon I am so sorry to hear your news try not to beat yourself up this IVF thing is hard enough without doing that take care     

Good luck to everyone about to start treatment.

Giggly girl hope your keeping OK ?

Love Dawn


----------



## kone

HI all 
just wanted to wish Crusoe all the luck in the world with your precious frosties.  
Katherinex


----------



## River

Hi All,

Well! I am signing off now as having some packing to do ready for our flight tomorrow afternoon as we're off to CERAM!

I am a dab hand at the injections now and so pleased they are much easier to do than expected. I felt a bit bad the first couple of days as really busy at work and my head was just full of cotton wool!!was really nice to have a day at home yesterday!

Anyway, good luck to all.
Jassie- I would imagine you will be started injections in the next couple of days so good luck!!  

Good luck to  Bel and Paxi with your cycles  

Lara- good luck with your visit to Spain! You will love the Mirimar Spa and is really close to the clinic too

Send me positive vibes!
Take care
Angela
x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Good luck Crusoe with your    hope everything goes well

River   with your tx too 

Sending      for some BFPs on the abroadies thread



Meerkat x


----------



## Lara B

River, just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your tx at Ceram.     coming your way.

Lara x


----------



## RSMUM

River and Crusoe - best of luck!


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Abroad in Tx Now !

River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF ET ? 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram Donor Found  
crusoe Ceram FET 7/8th March   
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
AJ London IM Barcelona Dummy cycle then FET  
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update 
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March  
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona T April 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 
Plurps IM Barcelona Donor Found !!! 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 
NikkiAnk Ceram Initial appt 29 March 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Initial appt 9 March 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET April/May 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Initial Appt 10 March 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

Pearl IVI Barcelona DE IVF 


Please let Flippy(Jennifer) know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50614.msg660889.html#msg660889


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,


just got back from my trip last night and am totally shattered with eye bags to my knees..I couldnt wait to log on and catch up with all you guys..a total of 35 pages in a week - WOW.. 


Im so sorry and send tons of hugs to everyone who a BFN and bad news this week.. I was thinking of all you guys..Giggly girl big big hugs sweetheart..

RSMUM - thats fab news..let me know when you start..

My brain is in a complete fuddle at the mo and the house is a complete tip..at least I have tomorrow off to recover..

sorry I cant do more personals and get a grip yet.. love and hugs to you all..

Bel and RSMUM have sent you replies..

will catch up later

Lesley xx


----------



## pinkpaula

AF arrived to tonight. Feel pretty c**p about everything. Desperately searching to find finance from somewhere to go back.  Hope that Crusoe is doing ok in Spain and can bring back a much needed +tive


----------



## Fee

Dear Paula
Just wanted to send you a really big hug. We tried for 4 years before our dd was born too - and also know what a negative feels like when trying for a sibling, so my heart goes out to you.  Really wanted to send you a message to say you're in my thoughts.
Fee xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Paula - I am so sorry hun   Thinking of you xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Well we are in Spain!!!
It is lovely and sunny but there is a cold wind - anyone coming out this week I recommend you bring a jacket!!

Not expecting to hear anything about our frosties until Tuesday so just going to try and enjoy ourselves until then!

I´ll keep you posted!

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
I've just had a read through the recent posts and wanted to wish everyone going out soon a big hug and lots of luck.
Crusoe, Bel, River, anyone else Enjoy your trip away and good luck. Sorry if I missed anyone.

I've been a recluse this weekend and DH and I have cuddled up and had a few good chats. We felt awful on Fri and so did our entire family, they all go through it with you, don't they? That made me feel better in some ways but then worse cos yet again it's me bringing the heartache. But DH told me to shut up and not worry about that!! He has a way with words.   I've gone through various stages of feeling really guilty that there's something wrong with me, to being absolutely knackered and tearful, to thinking I need to make some changes with my job as I'm back almost full-time this year with double the usual number of GCSE groups and I have an hour and a half daily commute. DH has been on at me for a while to think about changing and we agreed we'd consider it more carefully if we got a bfn. I honestly feel so washed out there's not a lot of point planning a tx for a few months.   We emailed our clinic in Athens and talked about getting a tx in Aug when I'm on school hols and I'd be the most relaxed I ever am all yr, and guess what? They close for August. So we either find another clinic or go in earlier summer or Sept. We're not sure what to do but I do know I don't feel up to it yet and won't plan a tx for at least 3 months. At least our clinic can get donors quite easily it seems without much wait.

I'm going to look around at other clinics in Greece as well, I think the Chania clinic in Crete does DE IVF and they promote IVF hols so can't imagine they'd be closed in August. I didn't like the idea of 'fertility tourism' but we can't be too picky as we want a Greek donor with DH being half-Greek, if we can't get one here in the UK for 2 more years. 

Shazzer- So sorry to hear your news. You poor thing, don't blame yourself. And without wishing to upset you, you do at least know the tx can work. There's every chance you can do it again. Big hugs to you.

Going to go have a sumptuous bubbly bath now. Lovely!
Take care & love to all
Lisa
xx

PS Thanks for anyone who sent me an IM, you're lovely.
PPS Dawn, hope to catch up with you on MSN soon.


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Shazzer - Hope you are feeling a little better.x

Gigglygirl - Glad you had a weekend just the two of you. It helps to be together at a time like this and also I think you are extremely strong to be looking at your next attempt. You will get there in the end as we all will. September sounds a nice time of year for a break in Greece. Hope you enjoyed your bath!!

Dawn - How's things with you? 

Crusoe - Glad to hear you arrived safely. Hope the weather improves for you and that you are enjoying today. Everything crossed for tomorrow!!xxxxxxxx

PinkPaula - Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment. I can imagine how low you are feeling after the disappointment and the financial side too. I really hope you are feeling better soon. xx

Lesley - Great to see you back. Hope you had a good time. You are probably catching up on some much needed sleep today!! What's for tea tonight??

Flippy - Great new name Jennifer!!

AJ - Hope you are okay today.xx

Paxi - Did you start you progynova today? How are you? Have you booked anything yet?

River - Sending you loads of luck,xx

Hi to everyone else,

Love,
Bel,xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Bel, I hope you're ok too.  You are such a giving person. xxx

River - tons of magic dust, baby dust, fairy dust and hope all goes well for you.xx

Crusoe - you so deserve the very best sweetheart and I wish you all the very, very best for good news on Tuesday.  Let that unexpected wind blow away past negative experiences, as this is a new era.  Good luck to you both. xxxxxxx

Giggles - so glad you and DH were there to support each other at the weekend.  I think a negative cycle does tend to promote thoughts of life changes, adjustments and reviews, which is a good thing.  I keep changing things in my life after each negative cycle.....some of then unsuccessfully as I allow work to get in the way.  Whatever you decide, go with your gut instinct and I wish you all the very best sweets. xxxxx

PinkPaula - can you imagine all your FFs coming around, sitting on your sofa and giving you a massive hug?  Funny sight that and there wouldn't be enough room but that's what we're all doing right now, giving you a big cyber hug.  So sorry you're going through this.  As Fee said, there is hope.  I hope you are feeling stronger with each day. xxxxxxx

LesleyJane - missed you!!!!  Hope you get some rest and get back to us with your latest. What are you having to eat tonight?!!!!!!  xxx

Good luck to all of us who are testing this week.


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

thanks for the welcome back..I really missed you all so much too   Am finally back in the land of the living! I slept for 11 hours yesterday..I feel so much better that I have started my dostinex today and am feeling great..no horrible side effects so far...much better than Bromocriptine..

Crusoe..wishing you lots of love and hugs..everything crossed for you...lets hope this the time..am sure it is xx

River wishing you all the best too hun..will be thinking of you..

AJ - hows things with you? You sound positive and happier? I really hope you are as youre always there for everyone else and I often think about you and hope youre ok?

Gigglygirl..was so sorry to hear youre news..I feel like we have been FF's for a while and was so sad for you..I think youre sounding very strong and youre DH sounds a wonderful guy..am so glad that you are looking after eachother and youre family too.. September sounds great! I contacted the clinic in Crete initially (do you remember we chatted about it?) If you want any info from me dont hesitate to ask..Please dont give up or get too down, we are all here for you and am so sure it will be youre time soon...xxx


Pinkpaula.. sorry youre having a touch time..thinking of you xx

Jennifer/flippy..I only realised today when I was more awake that it was you..thought we had someone new on the boards   How come the name change?

Well China was an experience..but it was apsolutley freezing..nowhere has Heating and the chinese just dont seem to feel the cold! In most of the factories they even had the windows wide open and the air was blue it was so cold.. I kept asking for chinese tea to warm me up..the only thing is its like water with a bit of dead grass thrown in that gets stuck in youre teeth..not very attractive when youre chatting away and realise you have a lawn on youre front teeth.   Im totally shattered though as was picked up at 6am most days and drove miles to the factories and got dropped off late each evening. The buyers I were with were great fun though and to say we sunk a few drinks is an understatement!.. I am glad to be back though missed my DH and snoop sooooooo much and also you guys..feel like Im on the countdown now to getting healthy and hopefully being matched soon..fingers crossed...

Love and hugs to you all..MISSED YOU,

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## Jennifer

*Please welcome WEEBLE who is having tx at Fertimed, Czech and Boakie who is having tx at Ceram in Sept *


----------



## weeble

<Comes in, looks around nervously>

Errrr ello, Im weeble and I usually hang around on the  Muppet thread but met this great bunch of girls in chat and they led me to here. 

Ive been having tx abroad since early 04. I am now waiting for AF so I can have a hysteroscopy at Fertimed and then have FET. The FET will be my 11th Cycle. I have had 5 eggshare where I was the donor and 5 DEIVF. Ive had tx at IVI which I hated and then moved on to Fertimed, which I love.

I Hope to get to know you all soon and will try to read back through the thread over the next day or so.

Love
Weeble xx

PS Jennifer sorry I didnt get chance to say goodbye I was on the phone.


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya Weeble!


----------



## weeble

Aww Hun so nice of you to be here to welcome me.  I blow'd ya loads of bubbles


----------



## badger b

Hi Weeble!


welcome to the abroadies!
its great to have you join us,the more the merrier!


badger


----------



## weeble

Thanks badger,  to you too


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Weeble!  Welcome to abroadies.  You'll find the loveliest men (Iain and Steve) and women here.  Lots of babydust for you at Fertimed.

Hi Boakie!  Welcome and good luck at Ceram.  

LesleyJane - your trip had me in laughter......grass inbetween your teeth!  Good luck with your tx........you can really concentrate on it now you're home.  Bet Mr Snoop and DH missed you! Yes, I am happier and more positive.  Have had dummy cycle to see if blood flow to womb was good.  It was but then the question was posed by the IM re "are the fibroids taking the blood before it ends up in the endometrium?"  So, I am having another doppler scan this Friday to see if that is the case or not.  If it is, I am having my fibroids removed, which means 6 months out of IVF action but far greater chances when healed.  If not, I am going to the IM next Thursday 16th for my 2 snowbabies.  The IM will also do a doppler there at my request so that we can be doubley sure that the fibriods are ok.  Um.  It is good to have something to "pin" the blame on for BFNs but I suppose it may just be down to luck.  If, however, we go for the FET and the doppler doesn't show the fibroids to be taking the blood but we get a BFN (God forbid please) then I will have the fibroids removed anyway, just for peace of mind and to give me something to aim for.  DP will also have his sperm tested via a biopsy too.  Glad you asked?!!  

Roze - hope you are ok.  Will hopefully be able to catch you soon for a chat.  Sorry inbox was full.  
Love to all.  AJ xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ah yes, meant to ask....does anyone have the number for the acupuncturist next to the IM in Barcelona?  I would like to use them next week if possible.

Also, I am now taking pineapple (fresh, not concentrated and in smoothies too from whole pineapples) and brazil nuts.  I read this is good for implantation.  Any info would be appreciated.  How much do I take?  For how long?  What's the connection?

THANKS A LOT ALL.  x


----------



## valie

Hi Weeble,

That name rings a bell. Are you one of the mad girls on the chatroom every night?   I went in there a few times, I was the one making all the belching noises!! 

You'll get loads of info here, it's a great site. 

Good luck with everything.

Love Valiexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## valie

Hi AJ

I'm going to start taking them too when it's nearer the time. There's mixed views about pineapple juice and brazil nuts but it's worth a go! I think they contain certain vitamins which help maintain the womb lining but not sure. I've just got a new juicer so I'm trying lots of different fruit and veg out at the moment. It's got to be a good thing to get some "real" vitamins rather than just take them in tablet form.

Don't take too much pineapple juice though, I imagine that might give you the runs!

Love Valiex              ^spin


----------



## Jennifer

I drank a large glass of pineapple (half pint) at least a day leading up to tx, all through progynova and for weeks into my pregnancy.  I do think it has an impact on the womb - I have no idea how but I am convinced it does.  I also ate lots of nuts and still do as they are good nutritionally.  

 to you AJ


----------



## shazzer

Good evening ladies.

Well today I have reasons to be cheerful. You know you can never keep a FF lady down for 2 long( except in the dark when no one's looking) Pete (DH) has a new job and I am so happy for him, as he hates his current job so much. Although it is dependant on being released as it is a transfer within the company. I feel like my lovely hubby has had some good news that he truly deserves.

2nd reason to be cheerful I am still alive today after my lovely hubby tried to burn the house down yesterday . I woke up at 1.30am and could smell burning. he had, had an evening snack and the saucepan was still on the gas hob and was totally black. So I think we had a lucky escape .so thankful to my guardian angel who woke me up and let me see the sunshine today.

Reason 3 Watched programme last night about a woman who had a stroke at 41 and was totally paralysed for life. I have my health , old eggs but everything else is fully functional just about.

Life goes on and we all must try and make the most of it. My time will come. I just know it.


Thank you all again for helping me through this with your kind words. I know I maybe lost my chance but today is a day for looking forward and not back. Being positive makes you live longer and stay younger I am all for that. I know I was stupid and have long moments of sadness for my baby I lost. But I must beleive it will work or every day will be sad and thats no way to live life.

Crusoe Thinking of you tonight I hope you get some sleep and your little babies wake up from thier sleep ok

AJ. Good luck in whatever choice you make. How do you arrange a doppler reading as I have had 4 miscarraiges now and think it might need checking

Weeble Welcome to this thread. You must be one very strong lady as you ahve clearly gone through so much. Well done on not giving up when you have come so far

Love to all

Sharon


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just wanted to say "hello!" to Weeble and Boakie - great to chat you tonight! Hope we "meet" up again in chat soon!

BTW, I managed to save my dinner just in time! 

Shazzer - great to see that you are feeling better today. ..Sending you   to help! It is tough to pick yourself up and move on as I know only to well.

AJ - I have never had any answers as to why my IVF's haven't worked, other than bad luck! Not very scientific or terribly helpful. I have decided that it is old eggs and that it is time to move on....

Well, I have booked two consultation for our week in Spain, one at my original choice, Clinica Bernabeu and another at IVI Alicante. I will then be able to compare them both and choose which one to go with on the basis of my  "gut" feeling.

Jules


----------



## weeble

Thank you girls for the warm welcome, I appreciate it. I was a bit nervous about joining in as you all seem to have known each other for so long.

Valie - Obviously you have me mixed up with someone else, Im far too quiet to be any kind of trouble in the chat room. <whispers to self......but if it was me I would say, pop in more often for a chat> but of course its not me. 

Ms Minerva or may I call you Jules  It was lovely to chat to you too, look forward to the next time. 

Right Im off for a bath and then bed.
Night night all
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## RSMUM

Shazzer - just a thought - if you've now had 4 m/c's you should qualify to get some immune stuff checked on the NHS..you never know it might throw somethign up that can be fixed with Heparin, Asprin or something..How has your lining measured each time? My lining's always on the thin side and I've had two dopplers and two different arguments from various clinics that Dopplers are useful/not useful..   

AJ - I think your plan of action is brilliant - now I've finally got my head around it!

Silly question, but it's been so long since I took the pill .. ..do I just take the 21 and then wait a week while AF comes and then start again the following week..I'm assuming I do..but you know when you get those crazy doubts..!  I haven't filled my mega -prescription yet, still waiting to hear from Ruth so running out of Yasmin..

I know that sounds daft but..

Good morning all, by the way!

Rsmum

x


----------



## pinkpaula

When I took the pill just before starting my cycle, Ruth told me to take it continuously and she advised when to take a break, and I think that was to make me in tune with the donor. Not sure what your situation is and how long until you plan your stuff. I would contact Ruth soon as you can and ask to make absolutely sure. It's so nerve racking isn't it? I found myself questioning the most simple task, just to make sure I didn't mess it up. 
If you're getting the pill on a NHS prescription then ask for it anyway as it's one of the things you get free apparently as it's a repeat prescription.

Good luck xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Afternoon all.  

Vallie and Jennifer - many thanks for your help/info re pineapple juice and brazils.  I try to eat as much organic food as I can along with a large amount of veg and fruit, so I must be getting a good amount of vitamins naturally!  I also take aspirin and Pregnacare as well as Imedeen, which is concentrated deep sea fish extract, full of protein.  Have taken this for quite a few years and my hair and nails are super strong, grow very quickly (hairdressers visits have increased though  ) and so I figure it must be good for me generally.  Skin is much nicer now too. xx

Sharon - so good to hear the positive and strong woman inside you emerge when you most need her.  You have been through so much in your life, there will be a happy ending.  Things are looking up, and life is wonderful, even when we don't see or feel any of that.    You are a very, very strong and courageous woman.   The dopplers aren't always conclusive but the IM use them.  I had my doppler done at the Women's Ultrasound Centre in Harley Street and it was £170 if I remember (it was only last week! ) xx

RSMum (Debs) - KEEP TAKING THE PILL!!!  It is to align you with the donor.  I was only on mine for around 2 weeks and then came off it but each donor is different.  Ruth will advise you when to stop.  Do check this info with her though - as this is just my understanding of it! xxx


----------



## boakie

Hi its Boakie here,

Just a thought what is the likelyhood of a donor at CERAM not producing eggs?  Jut a bit worried and confused

help me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone,
i have been off the board for about 4 days, and already feel as if i have been away for months!  Nice to have new people on the thread - so welcome - 
Shazzer glad to see you being positive ....
big hugs to everyone, and hello....
busy reading up on the threads so personals later ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Boakie.  I suppose there is always a chance our donors will not produce eggs, but very unlikely I would have thought.  I do know that the IM in Barcelona have "back-up donors" for us, should anything go "wrong".  Not sure about Ceram.  I think, unlike the IM, Ceram have egg-share donors, do they not?  So the amount of eggs is less than perhaps one might expect from the IM for example.  Is this true anyone?  Am I wrong?

What I do know is that lots of ladies on this thread go on to conceive with Ceram!  

Haven't been much help, have I.  All the very best.  AJ xx

Welcome back Safarigirl!  Missed you. xx


----------



## boakie

thanks AJ hun anyone else any ideas??

Does anyone know of anyone with Turners Syndrome who has gone onto get pregnant with egg donation abroad

Boakiexxx


----------



## safarigirl

boakie, i am not sure about this - but i think if you read the info from ceram you are in a way guarenteed 6 eggs. (there might be more depending on the donor, but i know ceram aim for 6 eggs)  Best to ask ruth to confirm, its an interesting point!
Boakie, not sure what turners syndrome is, is this something you could fly past ruth as well?


----------



## weeble

Boakie the only two places I know of that dont charge you if you dont end up with any eggs or embies to transfer, are IVI Spain & Fertimed CZ. I think the rest are the same as here in UK, you still have to pay.


----------



## pinkpaula

AJ you are right. 
I would just like to add that although Ceram aim for 6 eggs per person, if like in my case, there aren't enough eggs left for the second person in the share, then you have to abandon the cycle. Hopefully though this will become apparent before you turn up for DH to do his bits or even fly, rather than your first visit to the clinic!! I must say that when this did happen, Ruth found another donor with only 1 lady attached to it and in about 10 days we were back for ET, although we were once again the second in line and it was an agonising wait to find out whether we could continue.  We weren't charged for this first part and paid the same amount as anyone else. Ruth was very helpful and did everything she could to make things easier for us, which really helped.  
Hope that helps. I know it's always a bit worrying to consider the possible problems with these things, but it's what this site is for isn't it? To inform and help each other. Seems only fair to be honest about our experiences. I didn't even think to ask these sorts of questions so was totally unprepared for the events that unfolded.


----------



## Paxi

Hi everyone, I've been popping in every day and am addicted to reading everyone's news!  I just wondered if anyone else has started Progynova - I began on Monday and have been really weepy since then.  This is unlike me and it's so annoying.  Some of the pupils gave me a box of chocs today to thank me for helping them and I burst into tears.  That took some explaining...
Hope everyone else is on target - and donors are turning up soon for those of you waiting.  Bel, wondering how you are doing, and others aiming for Ceram in the next two weeks.
Kitty


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks for all the advice - but actualy I'm not really on the pill to sync me up - YET! - we started me on it anyway as a way of "priming" my lining ( I did this once with CARE but took Estrogen tabs for 2 months instead ) before the donor was found so... Apparently the chemist are unlikely to split my perscription for me, and I'm loathe to take in the who lot as it has lots of expensive items on it..have called and e-mailed Ruth so am DESPERATELY waiting for a a reply.

PinkPaula -thanks for your IM..funny that someone else has started to ask the same questions...this is the BIG problem with egg share..also  when it's your first time, there's soo many things that you don't think to ask ..it's so hard isn't it? I am still a bit confused about what happened to you  ..why weren't you first in line the second time?huh?Will send you a bigger reply when I can..Have to admit though am panicking a bit now 

Paxi - so sorry to hear you are weepy..I'm afraid I get exactly the opposite on Prog BUT interestingly have started to become REALLY WIERD on the pill, up and down, weepy, angry, exiteable ..very strange..

got to go...

all the best to you all

Deb x


----------



## valie

Hi Boakie,

I agree with the other girls. I think they ear-mark two IVF girls per donor, hoping that the donor will produce enough eggs for 2 women. Not so different from the egg share idea in UK except in UK the donor is the other IVF girl. I've put this really badly but hope you know what I mean!    They aim to get you at least 6 eggs but no-one can guarantee this. There are no guarantees in IVF as we all know. Ceram say the average no. of eggs you get is 8.

It is possible though unlikely that the donor will only produce enough good quality eggs for one IVF girl. This means girl no. 2 will be disapppointed and have to abandon cycle. I do not believe you will be charged anything for this. As other girls have said, Ruth will try to help in this situation and do her best to find another donor ASAP.  I know they use quite a few repeat donors, ie. girls who have donated eggs before and I think it's better if you get one of these donors - if they know they've produced plenty of eggs before, chances are they will again. Generally more predictable. I'm guessing once a donor has been chosen for you, Ruth will give you the basic info like blood type, height, weight etc. At this point she would also be able to tell you if she is a repeat donor. It would certainly put my mind at rest if I knew that she was. Obviously we'd all love one with proven fertility and nice young eggs too, not that we're fussy or anything!!  

I'm tired this evening and it really shows, this is a crap post but I hope you can understand it.  

Love Valie xx


----------



## valie

Hi, I'm back again!

I have a really weird question. It kinda follows on from last few posts. You know (at Ceram) we pay the donor about £700 for donating her eggs? In theory the donor is actually donating to 2 women which I suppose means she really gets £1400? I just wondered if it's possible to pay the other £700 to ensure you get all the eggs?  This would avoid the disappointment of having to abandon cycle if she doesn't produce very many and it should also mean in theory you should have a lot more eggs in your basket ie for frozen embies etc. If you have lots of frosties, that means cheaper attempts in the future so you're not really out that extra £700.

This is probably a silly idea   (as I said earlier, I'm tired so not thinking straight!) and they prob wouldn't agree to it anyway but what does everyone think?

Valie x


----------



## boakie

:
Hi ya its Boakie again

Thanks guys for all the responses I didn't realise there was so much to consider, that's a point though if you paid the full amount would u ensure you would get all the eggs to avoid dissapointment

These are the questions I will  be asking Ruth at our visit
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Everyone.

Its certainly been interesting reading the last few posts about Ceram.  

Valie - I'd not thought about the chance of paying another £700 for all the eggs, I'd definitely be keen to find that out myself.  

It would also be good to find out from other Ceram patients, successful and unsuccesful, how many eggs they got from their tx.

Kitty - how lovely of the children to buy you some chocs, its those moments that remind you why teaching is such a lovely job.

Pinkpaula - so sorry that your tx was cancelled due to the amount of eggs, could you explain what you mean about first and second person in the share - how do they decide when you should become a first person?

I'll probably find out some answers to these questions on Friday, by the way, has anyone got any restaurants or cafes to recommend that would be near the Miramar Spa?

Lara x


----------



## boakie

Hi Lara

Would u be able to post the information you get back from CERAM as I would be very interested to know 2

thanks boakie


----------



## Lara B

Boakie - Absolutely, will do.

Lara x


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Lara
I don't know myself how a first and second place is given. We were second in line the second time because the donor was assigned to 1 lady already who was coming out the next few days and we were sort of added on. We were told if we wanted to wait a month or so we could be a first place but as I was "ready to go" we didn't want to come home and just stop the drugs if that could be avoided. Our original donor had successfully donated before so that isn't always a fool proof plan to this problem being avioded. 

There is a cafe a short walk down the road from Miramar Spa, the other side of the road that does a lovely coffee and toated fresh roll with jam for 2 euros. Don't know the name of it but it had red chairs and umbrellas and is next to an entrance with a gate. That's a rubbish explanation of what and where I know, sorry   But the staff were really friendly and it was easy on the wallet!! There are loads of places to try along the sea front with offers on coffee's and croissants etc. Puerto Banus was great for a choice of restaurants and great for shopping too, and only 1 euro to get to on the bus. 

Valie  It's an excellent idea to pay the extra for those extra precious eggs. Definitely worth asking. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## RSMUM

Boakie, Lara 'n P.P....just sent you all some bubbles - you didn't have many


----------



## pinkpaula

Thank you


----------



## boakie

thanks hunxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## valie

Back again,

Another quick question. Does anyone think it's better to have a blastocyst transferred or just a 2 day embie?  Ruth says there isn't much difference but it seems to me if the embie is a few days more developed and still thriving then it must be a good one and have a good chance of implantation whereas you take a bigger chance with a 2 day old embie that might not make it past day 3 once transferred. We all like to think on the 2WW that there is this lovely embie growing nicely but in reality it might have stopped growing on day 3 cos it isn't a good one. At least with a blast it's further down the line and still growing. I dunno. Seem to be questioning everything tonight!  This may be our last attempt so want to do everything possible to make it work. It costs a bit extra for a blast but not much.

What does everyone think?  

Love Valie xx


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

I need you to keep your fingers crossed for me.
Ruth phoned us earlier today to say that 2 of our 4 frosties have survived the thaw. The 2 survivors seem to have suffered a bit we are desperately hoping they divide as normal over night. If they do transfer is at 11.30.

Sorry I haven´t had time to read all the latest postings but will catch up on all your news when I get home on Friday.
Love to all
crusoe


----------



## hola69

and good evening all,

AJ, am so pleased that you are getting answers...I know how you feel as when it was explained to me that galactorreah made me unable to get preggers I felt like a huge weight had been lifted..I know that I havent to bank on anything just because that was a  contributing factor but it kinda makes you feel more normal.. It sounds like you have researched everything and have a much better chance whatever the outcome of youre doppler..keep us posted and lots of hugs..

RSMUM..Im on the pill too from Ceram and into my 2nd month.. Dr B told me to take all the pills in each pack but to have a 7 day break for youre bleed and then start the next pack. I would definatley check with them though as you may be being treated differently to me and on a different pill? I havent been matched yet but was put on it to level out my periods I think..good luck and try not to worry..all will come good.. If youre really worried you could ring the clinic? I havent had a reply to a question so am going to ring by the end of the week if no reply as am thinking they may have a problem with their emails?

Valie- thats a really good question and worth thinking about..let us know what you find out  

Shazzer - youre post made my heart jump..what a lovely outlook and well said..Ive been a bit tired and feeling sorry for myself today..I told myself this afternoon to get a grip and tried to make things brighter and hey what do you know they did too..I got a pay rise and bonus and all the girls at work said how much theyd missed me whilst I was away..I truly beleive you get out what you put into things and am defiantley going to be more positive like you..am so glad you found that pan..you should have clocked him over the head with it     only jokin!! xx

Jassie - where are you? Not seen you post for a day or two? Hows things? Miss youre funny posts xx

Welcome back safari girl..we missed ya xx

A big hello to weeble and boakie- welcome xx

Paxi- sorry you feel weepy..hope you feel better soon..Im weepy with everything..the pill, injections last time..AF, the odd glass or few of wine - ha ha  

On the pineapple and nuts thing..I did ask Ruth when I was in Ceram and she didnt really say it is worth it but is obviously up to the individual..Im not sure but then who am i to say ..look at flippy..oh go on then Ill have ten gallons..in for a penny in for a pound    You can throw in a sack of nuts too for good measure..

Well 1st day back at work went well..however i was told by one girl i looked knackered - cheers for that  Think I need a trip to a health spa..

Love to you all and lots of hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## hola69

Crusoe - will be thinking of you hun and keeping everything crossed for you..lots of love xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Oh Crusoe 

Hope your 2 frosties will be strong ones and do well tonight.


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Crusoe, I sooooooo hope that all goes well for you tomorrow.  I shall say a prayer right now and light a candle for your lovely snowbabes in order that they feel the positive energy and divide overnight.  You deserve this to be your time so much.  Good luck sweetheart. xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

River - hope all is going well for you.

Love, AJ xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Crusoe, lots and lots of     and dividing vibes to your little embies.

All the best to you hun.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## weeble

Crusoe lots of positive energy coming your way hun​                            
                            
                            
                            ​


----------



## Jassie

Hi Lesleyjane - still here!

I've been keeping an eye on everyone's news, but work has been soooo busy that I have not been able to sneak in a few postings. I'm at my parents' house now so have a time for an update!

AF should have been with me today, but s*ds law dictates she hasn't put in an appearance. Once the   appears DH can start jabbing me with Puregon and it's all Go Go Go for my ovaries to kick into action.

So, a bit of a waiting game at the moment, I have a lot of little bruises on my tummy where DH has been a bit rough with the Procrin jabs - looks like I'm some kind of amateur junkie. 

We're flying out to Marbella on Sunday (woowoowoo) by which time AF should have put in an appearance - mind you, I have this horrible thought about what would happen if she stayed away! I'm picturing Ruth and Dr B's faces if I had to say to them in a week's time that AF wasn't here. Hopefully my body is not playing tricks on me...

I'm not sure about the pineapple and nuts thing. Speaking as someone who's tried all the fertility-boosting fads going, I can honestly say that no matter how many crates of organic vegetables I've eaten, the countless vitamin pills I've swallowed, the months of alcohol avoidance, the early morning hot water, the gallons of vegetable and fruit juices, the morning temperature takings, the scoffing of brazil nuts, the Gillian McKeith Love Bars, the shunning of smoky pubs, the hypnotherapy, the body visualisations, the yoga, the spiritual healing, the wearing of fertility symbols and the crystal dependency - I'm still not pregnant!

Crusoe - fnwgwrs crossed fpor yor but itr msakes typinmg difficulgt xx

Valie - I think if you have several embies, it may pay you to see if you can get any blastocysts, but you do run the risk of them perishing but you need to weigh up whether you have embies now, and have some to freeze, or wait for blastos but know you may not have any frosties. Ruth knows what she's doing, so I'd take a lead from her.

Lara B - there is a nice little coffee place if you turn left out of the Spa, over the road by the supermarket and then left near a dodgy-looking dried-out-meat shop. They do freshly squeezed carrot juice, which I found brilliant as I am currently on a carrot juice fad.

Love to everyone and Mr SnoopXX

Jx


----------



## Jennifer

Crusoe and embies - sending lots of positive thoughts your way tonight, grow, grow, grow         I hope your transfer goes perfectly tomorrow


----------



## Lara B

RSMUM - thanks for the bubbles, its very sweet of you  

Pinkpaula and Jassie, thanks for the info on the cafe's, I'll be sure to look out for them.

Crusoe                that your embies divide and you have an easy transfer tomorrow.

Love Lara x


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - keeping everything crossed for your embies   

Jassie - you had me   with your long list....you forgot wearing orange knickers and the orange spots , counting magpies, crystals,"relaxing", going on holiday,..er..help me out girls..let's add to this list...ohh-ooh..no fruit teas ( contain hibiscus ), yams ( but only "proper" ones found in Africa )..ooh you've got me on a roll here....   

XXXX


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Been thinking of you loads. Will be praying your embies have gained strength overnight. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## casey

Crusoe- just to send you and your embies lots of love and positive thoughts    thinking of you
caseyxxx


----------



## cesca

Crusoe.. sending lots of positive thoughts your embies way . good luck.xxxx     
Cescaxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - sending you lots of   

Good luck!

Jules


----------



## kone

Crusoe all the best hope everything going well   
Katherinex


----------



## PurpleChick

Good luck Crusoe, hope all goes well with you and your precious embies!!      


PurpleChick


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes and positive thoughts but unfortunately it is not good news from me.
Our 2 surviving embryos didn´t make it so there was nothing to transfer this morning.

Ruth has been lovely and we  are back on the waiting list for a new donor as soon as possible - we are determined to keep trying and trying until we crack this!

We fly home Friday so are going to enjoy the last couple of days of sunshine. The weather today is absolutely perfect.

Thanks again  - will catch up on all the news when I get back.

Love to all crusoe
xxxx


----------



## boakie

Hi  Crusoe

I am so sorry hun, please try n stay positive I know it must be hard 

thinking of u

Hi to all ff abroadies

love Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

I'm absolutely gutted for you I really am. Although I have great confidence in Ruth and I'm sure she will sort you out soon...

Take Care,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone .... just a real quickie from me, just to say I'm drowning in feeding and visitors etc etc etc, but just to let you know the reason I'm not posting is because I don't have time, not because I'm drifting away !  I miss you all loads and will be back as soon as I can.  It is killing me not having time for FF.

Didn't have time to read all the posts, but Crusoe I have just seen yours.  I am so so so sorry.  I have been thinking of you all os much and there seems to have been so much sad news on abroadies recently.  Please take extra special care of yourself Crusoe, and give yourself the nurturing you deserve.  Big big hugs from me,

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lovely to hear from you Bluebell! You should be cocooned in your own little world not receiving visitors - boot 'em all out!  

Oh Crusoe - that it awful, you must be devastated..so glad to hear you are still positive and can at least enjoy a little sunshine and Spanish wine..but oh hun..I just want to give you a MASSIVE hug..this is soo unfair..

Deb x


----------



## earthe kitt

Crusoe so sorry that your embies didn't make it.   
Hope you can salvage something out of your few days in the sun - better go and have a couple of large glasses of something

Jo  XX


----------



## boakie

Hi Its little Boakie here, bit stressed at the moment got personal problems anyway, I hope everyone gets some joy and happiness, we all deserve it!

Can anyone help to reassure me pls Ive totally got it into my head that:

1)  Egg donor wont provide us with eggs
2)  Embyros wont develop
3)  IVF wont work

Hubby n I are going for IVF to CERAM in September and I am being totally negative about it already

Please can someone spread a little bit of sunshine 4 me again feel like I am under a dark heavy cloud at the moment I am off with depression and trying to get someone through cancer.

Love and lots of it 

Boakie


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, sweetheart, so sorry darling, as Jo says have some wine, chill in the sun, and let ruth sort you out with a new donor.... sending you massive hugs...

Boakie how about looking at the whole thing this way!!!!

1)  Your egg donor will provide eggs (its almost easter so its a good sign for positive thoughts around  eggs!!!)
2)  Your embroyos will develop (perfect wonderful little embies)
3)  IVF WILL work (why shouldnt it - you have great odds of it working)

Be positive, as you feel those negative thoughts coming into your head, change them with the above.  I'm blowing you lots of bubbles     which will hopefully blow those dark clouds as well and even better here's a rainbow - they always cheer me up!


----------



## boakie

thanks safarigirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Boakie - hang in there sweetheart.  If you'd've been on this thread several months ago you would have seen the batch of BFP's that there were - TONS of 'em in about a fortnight - we're just going through a really bad rough patch here on abroadies thes last few weeks and it seems that success is never going to happen....it does and it wil!!!   ..When everything around you is soo low, so dark and so negative,it's soo hard to feel positive I know..but IVF CAN work..the odds, especially for donor egg, are really high..just check out the buns thread and have a look at their list and BELIEVE!

I hope this has been of some help, September is a LONG way off, you have a MASSIVE amount on your plate at the moment ..no wonder everything's getting on top of you..


HUGE HUGS!

Hang in there!Can't do rainbows so sending you some   and some    instead.

D x


----------



## Izzy x

Boakie, i've sent you an IM.


----------



## casey

Crusoe - i am so sorry to hear your embies didn't make it - you are a very strong positive person and you soo deserve things to go your way - Still thinking of you and sending you   
caseyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Crusoe.. so sorry about your news.    thinking of you hun xxxx Cesca



Bluebell ...  put a sign up on your door ..Visitors only allowed between 2 and 4 pm and only if they bring their own tea and biscuits!!  That should get rid of a few!!    They are so tiring when you have a new born ,I used to put a sign which said.. Mother and new baby asleep!   I didn't then have drop in visitors which helped alot.  Good luck


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Ladies,
I am a stalker on this thread and i've followed your journey's for quite a while now. I don't tend to post here because i post on the 'donor egg' thread. 

I just thought i'd post here because there has been a lot of bad news on this thread recently and i feel that my good news might be good. 

I visited Ceram in Feb and received 10 eggs from my donor. Of these, 5 fertilized which was good because DH has moderate azoospemia. Anyway, two were replaced and i got a BFP last week. I am obviously very pleased but i am taking quite cautious steps into this pregnancy because I have had an ectopic before. 
The experience at Ceram was really good. I've been reading alot of your recent debates and agree that this is simply a numbers game. 

Crusoe, i am  so sorry to hear about your frosties. I hope another donor comes along for you very, very soon.

Izzy x


----------



## safarigirl

wonderful news Izzy - we could certainly do with news of some bfp's .... hope you join us on this thread - and of course there is also the buns and babies thread here as well.
Wishing you a wonderful 8 months ahead ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Crusoe, I am so sorry that you're going through this, it just isn't fair.  Yes, go and have a few days sunshine, some lovely wine and a cuddle or four from your DH.  You will get there sweetheart.  This is just a testing time and you will succeed and you look back on this heartache and think "crickey, did that really happen, I can't imagine it now" as you hold your babe in your arms.  Thinking of you - and I said such a massive prayer (or 3) for you last night, and lit my special candle which I bought from the Notre Dame and lit for Sam, Jo's boy, earlier last month.  Maybe all these prayers are being stored up for your next and last tx.

With love, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lovely to hear from you BB (Beautiful Bluebell) and no worries, we know you've got your hands full!  You are always in our thoughts. xxxx

Izzy - delighted for you, as I said in my IM, and yes, we need good news like yours on here at the moment. xxxx

Boakie - it is a "dry" patch for BFPs at the moment and your fears, although not irrational, are unfounded really.  As the lovely RSMum says, there are lots of BFPs on this thread normally.  No reason you can't be one of them.  xx


----------



## Lilly04

Hi girl's,

I have not posted on this thread properly before, been hovering on the Altra Vitra thread and over 40's a few times.

Would just like to say hello properly to you all and to say how wonderfull I think you all are.  Just reading everyones messages brings such sunshine, to what can be a very bleak world of I.V.F.

Today is my 48th birthday!  I Woke up this morning feeling very depressed about my body clock, which is just about to disintergrate I think!  I must be the oldest one here!  I am blessed with 2 daughters from my previous marriage (along time ago) Only now have I found the right man to share my life with, who has no children of his own and we are desperate to have children of our own, before it's too late.  I keep saying to myself, as long as I am still in my 40's, I think I can do this!  But as you can see, my time is rapidly running out!

We have just had 1 failed attempt at Donor I.V.F. in London and we are now booked in to go to Moscow in May, which we are hoping will a better experience, just wish we had done so in the beginning.

Anyway, just thought I would say hello, and ask if it's o.k. to join you all on here?  I don't want to offend anyone, if by already having children or being the age I am, would upset anyone?

Lots of love to you all, Lilly x


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi Lilly
Please don't worry. I think a few of us already have children, I have a dd and secondary infertility can be _so_ hard sometimes. Please come and join in  This site has been so wonderful for me and really helped my in some of my darkest days. A few of us abroadies are of a similar age too so no worries there either.

Crusoe. I am absolutely gutted for you  I know how you feel, and to have spent last night with it on your mind must have been so draining. Try to enjoy some rays  and a little quality time to gather yourself before you come home. I know Ruth will find us both donors really soon and then we can move on from this. This year WILL bring good news and we mustn't give up hope, any of us.


----------



## safarigirl

lilly - welcome - would love to have you on the abroadies thread with us all ....  you have to try pretty hard to upset any one here!!!!


----------



## Bel

Hi Lily,

Welcome and Happy Birthday!!! Hope you enjoy your evening.

Crusoe - Been thinking of you all day. I hope you and DH are relaxing and enjoying the sunshine. You are so strong to take yet another knock back on the chin. Sending you loads of love and a big hug,xx

Izzy - Congratulations. Thank you for posting some good news!!

Hi to all FF buddies, great to hear from you Bluebelle,

Must go as at work......

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Newday

Hi Lilliy welcome!

Crusoe just wanted to let you know how sorry I am you must be gutted

Sending you     take care

Love Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Crusoe - so sorry about your embies, its good that you are feeling so positive about things and are looking to go back on the list for another donor.  I'm sure it will happen for you soon.  

Happy birthday Lilly and welcome to this very supportive board.  

What great news Izzy, definitely given us a boost to our confidence of DIVF, especially that you managed to get 10 eggs.

Boakie - try to stay positive, Izzy could be the start of another long run of positives, take care.

Hello to everyone else.

Well we're off tomorrow and I was really looking forward to it, but AF has decided to rear her ugly head early, she wasn't expected til Sunday.  Hope the endo pains are not too strong, could really do without that whilst travelling.  Does anyone know whether Dr B will still perform the dummy transfer whilst I'm like this?

Lara x


----------



## weeble

Crusoe just popped in to say Im so sorry your little embies didnt make it. I am terrified that the same thing will happen to mine.









Boakie - Everything will be ok. Youve got every chance of it working. Keep your chin up.









Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## nugs

Crusoe,  I can't belive the bad luck you've had and you really don't desereve this. I'm thinking about you lots and hope you are ok.  Don't give up on your dream.  Love Nugs x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Lilly, Happy Birthday!  So glad you've joined us, we met on the over 40s thread and I'm a big fan of yours.  Of course you're welcome here and you're not old.....nor am I!!!!  Moscow is, by all accounts, a great clinic, so you've chosen well there.  May will soon be here, very exciting.  Have a great night tonight. Love, AJ xx


----------



## MichelleM72

Crusoe, so so sorry about your embies.    Love to you sweetie.

Lilly, welcome to Abroadies and a very Happy Birthday to you!   The girls on this thread are absolutely wonderful.  They've become like family to me.

Boakie - stay positive hun, please.  

Lots of love to you all!

Michelle


----------



## Penguin

Hello Everyone

I too have been lurking around for a while and just wanted to say hello and share some GOOD news on this thread, which will hopefully bring some hope to you.  Well, it was my official test today after ED IVF (used DH's sperm) IM Barcelona - and it is a BFP, Yippeee - I'm finally pregnant!

My story: I'm 42 DH is 34 (I know I am a cradle snatcher!).  We met when I was 39. TTC for 3 years. 8 months of Clomid - very high dose - took myself off due to too many side effects. Fell pregnant naturally, miscarried at 6 weeks. 4 X IUI; 2 X IVF with my own eggs. Read up about stats for over 40 and IVF - so decided to move to donor eggs - first cycle and it worked, with a few bumps along the way:
My lining did not thicken with just one patch, had to double-up - that worked
My donor did not perform, but was given the choice of two back-up donor's only neither met our criteria entirely.  DH and I were given 30 minutes to decide what we wanted to do.  We chose the donor that did not match our blood groups as she was very young and proven and had all the correct physical characteristics.

All your comments and especially the 2WW diaries have been a great inspiration for me during my 2WW - and I thought I'd post and introduce myself if and when I had something positive to share.

Wishing you all lots and lots of positive thoughts.....Love Penguin


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Crusoe! I'm so sorry that your frosties didn't make it.  What a disappointment! Well done though, on looking forward to finding another donor. Hugs to you and DH 

Hello Lilly! I you will see from my signature, I already have one child, but desperately want a sibling for her! I know what you mean, I sometimes feel a little bit guilty when there are other woman trying for their first, but I can honestly say that I have always received the same wonderful support here as anyone else.

Boakie - sending you  some PMA  Hope that you are feeling more postive about tx soon.

Lara - good luck!  I have had scans carried out during AF, I was a bit embarrassed    but I realise that doctors are used to it.

Bluebell - visitors are lovely BUT! They can be a bit much if you are trying to catch up on some sleep. I used to put tea, coffee, sugar, kettle out on a tray in the kitchen and got people to make their own and one for me too! Nobody was offended! 

Izzy - huge congratulations to you on your BFP!   Thanks for popping over to the Abroadies thread and sharing your good news with us!

Penguin - just read your post! Another BFP! Congratulations to you and DH and thank you for sharing your good news here.

Well, no news from me, just waiting for our trip to Spain in April, but already feeling a little excited. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Penguin, that's brilliant news... congrats!   All the best with your pregnancy... keep us updated, please.

And, yes, this thread needs many more BFPs, we've had way too many negatives lately. 

xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Penguin!  That is just brilliant news and a great story.  Thanks for posting and welcome to our abroadies thread.  We really needed excellent news like that, thank you. Good luck for a blooming and wonderful 9 months. xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
Have no time for a post at all really but will make an exception for you!!! Work has been crazy since I went back and I honestly feel like jacking it all in, only everyone feels the same in our dept and it's hardly possible!!!

I just got a lovely piece of advice from my Doc in Greece which I thought I'd share with you all. She told me not to think of each tx as a big deal but to think of the longer term, e.g. over the next 1 or 2 years I'd like to become pregnant. That way you can look at the bigger picture and not get so wrapped up in each tiny little stage. I know we all do analyse every little bit (you can't help it) but that plan works for me as I'd like to believe it'll happen for us sometime and we have to give it a while for it to work. I don't know if that helps anyone else but it does me. If it takes a while to get there, it'll be worth it in the end.

Crusoe- mega hugs to you   I came on just to see how you were getting on. You'll get a donor before you know it, you'll see.

Penguin- congrats!!! 

Izzy- how you doing back at work this week Good luck, thinking of you hun!

Bel, River, Jassie- sending some BFPs your way     (just re-read that and don't want any of you to think I think I'm God, I don't actually have divine powers) Honest    

LesleyJane- thanks for your mentions, hope you're ok and looking forward to your next tx  

Gotta go, this was meant to be short!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi there Giggles.  Lovely to hear from you and sorry work is not working for you!  Yes, your doctor's perspective on the "bigger picture" does help and thanks for sharing that.  I've been thinking this way myself for some months now after I really got very, very upset with my BFN in November.  My sister and BIL have always said this, but less eloquently than you have, and believe it takes "several goes to get it right or for it to work".  Yes, you're right, it really does help one to not have everything resting on this one and only IVF attempt, and helps us look at the overall plan rather than this one attempt.  **** luck to you sweetheart and I hope work evens out. xx


----------



## kone

Crusoe i am so very sorry   I hope you can get some enjoyment out of your few days in spain.
Hello to all the new ladies congratulations to Penquin and Izzy hope you bring us some good luck on here  we sure need it.
Hello to everyone else hope you are all feeling positive and well.
Katherinex


----------



## safarigirl

Penquin congrats on your bfp - wonderful news, i hope you join us on this thread ...

gigglygirl, i think its great what you wrote, this is a journey and keeping the bigger picture in mind really helps.  I think what your doctor said will help many of us through the trials and SUCCESSES we encounter.

Crusoe sending you big hugs

big hello to everyone else ....


----------



## Lilly04

Hi everyone!

I would just like to thank you all for your lovely warm, welcoming messages to me.  I feel so much better now!  Birthday over! Now looking forward to moving ahead on our journey!

Next stage, Fibroids being removed on 5th April!  How wonderfull to be a woman!

AJ,  Thank you for your lovely PM, I have replied to you. I feel we have a great affinity!

Can anyone tell me how you get the 'smilies' etc. on the posts please?  Look forward to chatting soon! 

Lots of love to you all, Lilly x


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Lilly - yes being a woman is lovely, isn't it? 

Regarding smilies - right on top of the box that you type in you'll see the basic ones      etc. Then if you look to the far right of that line of smilies, after the  one, you see [more], just click on that and you'll find loads of fun ones to play around with!

enjoy!

Michelle xx


----------



## Lilly04

Hi Michelle,

Thank you I will have a go!      No, this is all I get!  Do you double right click on the 'smile' and drag it to the page?  Sorry I'm a bit dense with computers!

Love Lilly x


----------



## Lilly04

Ooooooohhhh!  It works!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!  

Lilly x


----------



## MichelleM72

Well done, Lilly!  

xx


----------



## valie

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as I'm starving. It's 8.30 pm and I haven't eaten yet. My stomach thinks my throat's been cut.

Crusoe  Really sorry. That is so awful but I know you'll come back fighting.

Lily and Penguin          Welcome!!!!!!  I had great fun with the funny faces when I discovered how to do them! 

Dawnguzz      It's good to hear from you. Hope you're doing ok.

Love and baby dust to you all 

Love Valie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  Really rushed so can't stay long.  Just wanted to tell you that the IM have written back to me regarding my question about charges and the possibility of frozen embies not surviving.  They have said this has not happened before (!!!) and if it did they would only charge for the thawing, not the whole fee.  They've said this would cost 420 Euros.  Feel sooooo much better and feel tons better knowing that this hasn't happened before!  I suppose they mean both my last embies not surviving, either of them, and having nothing to take back as they must have had embies not survive before.

Love, AJ xx


----------



## Penguin

Thanks everyone for welcomes and good wishes.

Gigglegirl your doc is absolutely right. Prior to ET, my doc sat in the waiting area with me and we had a lovely chat.  She said pretty much the same thing to me, she said that I needed to be patient and almost guaranteed that it would work within 3 goes. But I feel very very blessed that it worked first time with DE, although there is still a long way to go and several more hurdles to get over.  Thought I should add, that we only had 3 viable embies, so nothing to freeze - all three were transfered, coz two of them were only grade 7 and one grade 9.  I suppose the most frustrating thing is that there is no rhyme or reason at times.

Sending you all lots of positive thoughts.

Love Penguin


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
i hacen't posted much lately as im still feeling very fluey and virus-y     can't seem to shake it off  

Welcome to penguin and lilly - 

AJ - hope your ok   - when do you go for doppler test re fibroids ?? 

Crusoe - are you home yet ? - hope you were able to get something good from your trip to spain - im sure ruth will have a sonor lined up for you as soon as poss   

gigglygirl - i agree with your doc - it is better to take a long term view but its hard sometimes, just as well we have each other to keep us strong 


Hi Valie, Michelle, dawn, safarigirl, kone, river, bel, jassie, Rsmum, pinkpaula, lara. weeble boakie, jassie. lesley jane, ms minerva - hope i haven't forgotten anyone   

bye for now love caseyxxx


----------



## Lilly04

Morning everyone  

That's great news AJ    Clinics abroad seem to be so much fairer than in U.K.  We were charged just to sit in the waiting room, or so it seemed    You must feel so much more confident about your trip now.

I had an e-mail from Moscow this morning asking for a copy of our blood types.  Apparently this is law in Russia.  We were never asked for our blood types for our last tx in U.K.  
We both have a Positive Rhesus Factor and they have asked us to choose a donor with the same, to avoid a conflict.  Would this have had an impact on our last Donor I.V.F. ?

I'm just glad that Altra Vita seem to be so much more tuned in, even though it is all done through e-mail, amazing  

Hope your feeling better Casey, there's alot of funny things going around at the moment. Thank you for the welcome  

Valie, Hi, thank you also, look forward to chatting soon  

Hope everyone else is O.K. this morning, off to do some work now  

Lots of love Lilly x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
I'm home (just) after the flight was delayed by a couple of idiots!

Thank you so much for all your kind messages - they really have helped. I think the disappointment has really only just started to sink in - especially when I got home and my mum was crying on my behalf!

So it's back to doing what I have  spent a long time doing - waiting, and counting days but you all know how that feels I am sure.

I feel very tearful at the moment but that is probably drugs as much as anything. Marbella was lovely, Ruth was lovely and my DH and I did have some much needed quality time in the sun so all clouds have a silver lining I guess.

I'll catch up on all the posts I have missed tomorrow so sorry no personals but this is just to say a huge THANK-YOU - you really are the best.

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Hi Crusoe,

Welcome Home. So sorry that you are feeling sad. But I'm glad that you enjoyed your time in Marbella with DH. I'm sure Ruth will find you a new donor very soon. I've been thinking of you both loads. I'm just glad that you have each other. I admire your strength.

Sening you a massive hug,

Bel,x


----------



## Lilly04

Hi Crusoe,

We have not spoken before, but I have read your sad news and just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and your DH.

I'm sure with lots of love and TLC from each other you will find the strength to carry on  
You have been through a very tiring and emotional journey, so let the   flow, it will help and you will soon be hearing good news from Ruth   I'm sure.

In the meantime, just wanted to send you lots of hugs    

Lots of love Lilly x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Welcome back Crusoe,  
Great to see you posting. You sound positive while fed up, well done you. (Hope i don't sound patronising ) I know it's hard but you'll get there, I hope we all will!! Just think of the baby in your arms in a year or two...(My latest mantra to myself)

Well I've just done 10mins on the treadmill (10 more to do) and have lost 3lbs this week. So feeling a bit more comfortable in my clothes. I'm determined to shift some flab before we do another tx as I've seen the effect the drugs have on me (bloater!!) and just imagine if I did get pg, I'd need a winch!   

Going to go back to my endeavours but wanted to say hi.
Love to everyone,
Lisa
xx


----------



## weeble

crusoe -  

Lisa - Well done on the weight loss. Can I borrow ya treadmill hun. 

Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## Jassie

Bel and Crusoe - I can't help but notice you share the same puppy!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

sorry havent had much time to post this week..have had the most dreadful week at work..wont go into it so much but my boss had a right go at me today for absolutley no reason..he's a spolit brat and threw all his toys out of the pram today like a complet a*s..I could have gone either way and 1) cried or 2) told him where to go in no uncertain terms..so I decided to do neither and rang one of the other directors his brother who is mad with him for upsetting me..so at least I know im not going mad!! Sorry to bore you with this but just needed to let off some steam..AHHHHHHH!

anyway hope all you guys are ok ..seems to have been a bit quiet the past few days?

Giggly girl..glad you are feeling a little better..know what you mean about getting fit..Im going to buy a rowing machine that I will use for a week and then put in the back room to hang my clothes off ...ha ha    Am looking forward to being matched..am dying to get started..

Jassie- am glad you are ok and things are going well..good luck for your trip will be thinking of you..xx

Bel - hope youre ok..thanks for the im..soory havent replied sooner..hope youre ok?xx

AJ- glad you are getting somewhere hun...hugs xx

RSMUM - hows things are you raring to go? bet youre excited? xxx

Casey - hi..nice to hear from you..hope you get better soon..

Crusoe..very sorry for what happened..so unfair..big hugs and thinking of you..xx

Hi to Lilly and penguin....welcome  


Ive been having mad hot flushes all week and am hoping that its not that my bodies giving up the ghost..either that or its the pill  

Well its Friday thank gawd..just had my regular chinese..mad I know after eating it for a week but I am a bit gutsy anyway...

Love to you all, hello to anyone Ive missed, especially bluebell..great to hear your ok..we miss u xx


----------



## hola69

weeble Hi..how on earth did you get 1410 bubbles..makes me look positively poor...ha ha


----------



## RSMUM

sending you a few..


----------



## crusoe

Jassie

just seen that you only have 1 day left until you go to Ceram and I just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck.    

Marbella and the weather are just perfect at the moment so I hope you find some time to enjoy it! 

Lots of love
crusoe


----------



## weeble

lesleyjane said:


> weeble Hi..how on earth did you get 1410 bubbles..makes me look positively poor...ha ha


Cos Im luuuuuuverly.   Dont worry I will blow you everytime I see you.   

Just had a massive bubble blowing session, am exhausted now. Hope the bubbles cheer you all up.

Jassie - Good luck with your appt hun.  (just remembered where I know your name from, didnt you come begging for bubbles a while back hmmmmmm?) 

PS crusoe - I want your puppy, pleeeeaaasssse


----------



## MichelleM72

Jassie - lots of luck with your appointment, hun!  We're all thinking about you and sending lots of     your way.

Love to everybody! 

Michelle


----------



## Bel

Good luck jassie!!


----------



## crusoe

Someone lovely has blown me 45 bubbles today ...

Thank-you who ever you are!!!

Lots of love crusoe
xx


----------



## weeble

<whispers to self, its only cos I want her puppy >

(everyone should be up to at least 80 now. Huff & puff, huff & puff...shattered  )


----------



## casey

jassie 
wishing lots of good luck and a safe trip   

caseyxxx


----------



## Bel

Thank you for my bubbles!!!


----------



## Lilly04

Thanks Weeble  

You must be blown away!!  


Good Luck Jassie    Will be thinking of you  


Hi to everyone else, hope your Saturday has been a good one  

Love Lilly x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, I just tried blowing bubbles !! And you only send 1 each time, you must get really exhausted sending loads! But thanks, Weeble.

Good luck for your trip, Jassie, hope it all works out with your AF, our tx last time was put back 4-5 days waiting for a bleed, we just changed the flights and I had to take more time off work. Shucks! No, actually I was pretty stressed about it but tx all worked out in the end, apart from the BFN (!!)       to you, Jassie.

On the subject of puppies did anyone see Crufts? I'm such a saddo, we watched it yesterday and the Norwegian Elkhound won the Hounds category and went through to the final. We were so excited cos our dog's an elkhound. Plus the dog is related to her in some long winded third cousin thrice removed kind of way. We couldn't quite work it out but they may share the same grandaddy. Or not!! They're all inbred anyway   But, we've been calling her 'Champ' all day and she did win 1st prize in the 'Dog the judge would most like to take home' category at our village fête last year! She's a babe.

Better go, been gardening and I smell. Poo-ey!

Take care everyone
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Gigglygirl
I saw Crufts and must admit the Elkhound was beautiful butwe were rooting for the wire-haired daschund!! Berties auntie was competing, apparently she is an Irish champion. I think the breeder was a bit upset when we said we wouldn't be showing Bertie. She kept going on and on about his wonderful pedigree but to be honest as long as he looked like a minature wire haired daschund we were happy.
We were so sad we watched the first night of Crufts from our hotel room in Spain and even hurried back from a very nice restaurant to do so!!

Bertie has been awake for a total of about 15 minutes in the 24 hours we have been home I don't know what my Mum and Dad have done to wear him out!

Weeble - thanks for the bubbles but Bertie is going to cost you a few more yet!  

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

Jassie -       

All the best chuck!

D x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just wanted to wish Jassie the very best of luck! 

Gigglygirl and Crusoe - I'm a Crufts fan too!

Hello to all the Abrodies - with such cold weather, I wish that we were going to Spain sooner! It has been   here!

Have a good weekend,

Jules
xxx


----------



## boakie

Hi ya 

Can anyone give Boakie advice, just wondered whether at CERAM they would SCAN my womb on the initial appointment 2 c whether its large enough to carry a baby, when I was 18 I got told it was the size of a 12 yr olds

Any ideas

Boakiexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble

Boakie try not to worry hun your womb will stretch to accomodate a baby when the time comes. Remember in some remote parts of the world its normal for girls of 12 to have babies. 
Bubbles to you too   
Love
Weeblexx


----------



## boakie

Thanks weeble hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxhope ur ok

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, have to add to the Crufts thread...  Thought the Elkhound was lovely, but we were cheering on the beagle (which came third) as we have 2!  They're 13 and 7!  We have had some good news from Ruth after an anxious few days, and EC is now hopefully on 23rd March, all going well
I've finally learned about the bubbles too...
Good luck everyone,
Kitty


----------



## pinkpaula

Just wanted to say thank you to "flippy" and Weeble for helping me with my glittery bit at the bottom of my signiture. It's pink and glittery and works at last, and that's me happy for tonight. Easy pleased hey?? 
have blown you some bubbles now I too know how they work.


----------



## hola69

hello everyone,

many thanks for all the bubbles..feeling bubbly happy now    ....

Jassie good luck hun..am thinking of you and wishing you lots and lots of love and luck...

Weeble you must have 'rsi' in you hand now after all them bubbles..thanks a mill    

Just  had a yummy dinner and now off to drool over pierce brosnan at the cinema..phwooor!

Have a great evening and love to all xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Just a quick one from me.  Just got back from the airport, Ceram was wonderful, Simon and Ruth as well as all the others at the clinic,  as was the weather.  Delayed on Thursday due to plane being "overweight" and they had to take off the drinks/food and duty free trolleys    All down to an error in the paperwork apparently.  Poor Simon who had to pick us up and then didn't get home till late   Anyway, as I said before I left AF had shown and it meant that Dr B didn't want to scan me or do a dummy run.  He said I should have scan done in UK and then send results over to them.  

Asked Ruth about the extra £700 being paid to see if we could get all eggs and she said she had been watching the boards   and knew I would ask ( in fact someone had asked the day before)  .  She said they saw no benefits from having all eggs, their 56% rate with the eggs they get is good enough.  The only time they might give all eggs could be if there was a sperm issue, but usually a good fresh cycle is what they aim for and frozen embies are a bonus.  

There seems to be a lot of posts since I've been away, I'll try and catch up tomorrow with personals.

Lara x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Hopefully our ET should be around the 21/3. We fly out next Saturday and I can't wait.

Hope Jassie has arrived safely. Can you give us a weather forecast??

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Bel ! How exciting!


----------



## crusoe

Bel
I will be sending you loads and loads of positive vibes from next Saturday onwards. I really, really hope this is the one for you!!!

When we left Marbella on Friday the weather was perfect - up to 20/21 degrees during the day but in a sheltered spot it felt warmer. Take layers but it sure is going to be warmer than here. I am really missing the sunshine the greyness of Britain definately gets to me.

Lots of love crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thanks Rsmum, hope you are okay.

Crusoe - Thank you for the weather forecast. I hate the dull winters we have here. I am looking forward to a bit of Sun. It does you the world of good doesn't it? I bet Bertie was pleased to see you both. Barney is going to stop at DH's mum's next week and he loves it there. It's like Butlins for him! Hope you are feeling okay after you disappointment. Take Care,x

Paxi - So pleased for you. We will have to arrange to meet up. Would be great to meet you both. Will speak later,xx

Hi to evryone and I really hope you are all having a lazy Sunday,
Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM

You lot are going to have to get together with your puppies - they are just TOO cute!


----------



## hola69

Hi Bel,


just wanted to say thats fab news and am keeping everything crossed for you..bet you cant wait and Im excited for you hun..lots of love and hugs

Lesley xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Bel - good luck   

Jassie - don't know if you'll be checking your mail whilst you're there, but good luck for your appointment.

Got the downreg injection whilst we were over there, and the pill too, was told that much info can't remember when I'm supposed to start taking it.  Do I wait for Ruth to send "the plan"?

Thanks

Lara x


----------



## kone

Hi all
Good luck Bel for your upcoming treatment.
Jassie hope everything going well in spain.
Valie you are a superstar here are your well deserved bubbles     
Katherine


----------



## badger b

Evening everyone,

had a nightmare with my internet connection,so been off line since Tuesday!had abroadies withdrawel symptoms all week,couldnt wait to log back on!

Crusoe,sorry to hear about your frosties hon,big hugs.

hello to all the new girls and welcome!

bel and paxi,not long now you 2,and im a week behind you!im due out to ceram 2 weeks today.sounds like we,ll get some sun whilst we are there,cant wait,feeling very pastey at the mo!


love to all


badger


----------



## EllieJ

Hi, newbie here, not sure if I'm in the right place... have had 2 neg cycles (1 ivf, 1 icsi) at JR in Oxford, have booked initial appointment at IM for April 10th... since our infertility is unexplained (ttc 8 years+) we're hoping to use our own eggs & swimmers... is anyone else in the same boat? 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend....x

Ellie


----------



## crusoe

Hi EllieJ

Welcome to abroadies!!!

I am not in the same position as you as I need donor eggs and I'm at a different clinic but you will receive lots of advice and support from everyone here. 

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Ellie - have sent you a few bubbles!  

Good luck - I went to IM in August, really nice clinic, great doctors and Barcelona is fab! 

Mornin' everyone else! How are you all doing?

Rsmum ( Deb ) x


----------



## Lobs

Hi Ellie
I'm in the same position as you with regards to using own eggs & swimmers - going to try ICSI in June/July - just waiting to see of we can get a free treatment over here first!
We did IVF at IVI Barcelona last year & although it didnt work (DP's got antibodies in his sperm) we've been told that we have a better chance with ICSI. Although we're at a different clinic to you, from this thread you'll realise you've definately chosen a good clinic. As RSMUM said Barcelona is a fab city.
You'll find fantastic support on this site & I hope everything works out for you. Look forward to sharing your journey.
Take care & best of luck
Lobs
x

PS Morning RSMUM - don't get to post much now but still thinking of you all!
xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Welcome to Abroadies Ellie!  We definitely have a great bunch of girls here - you'll find lots of love and support, which you'll need from time to time. 

Jassie - thinking of you hun!   

Congrats Bel - you must be getting so excited!    

Lots of love to everybody 

Michelle


----------



## weeble

Im forever blowing bubbles.        Pretty bubbles in the air.

Morning abroadies.

Everyone is getting some extra bubbles this morning cos Im back on track. AF finally arrived after being AWOL for 66dys and Im all booked up for my hysteroscopy next week in the Czech Republic. FET the following month yippee 

Love
Weeblexx


----------



## valie

Morning all,

Bel and paxie    Good luck with treatment. Hope all goes smoothly.

Ellie                  WELCOME!!

Katherine          Aw shucks, thank-you!!  It was nothing, it only took 2 days of me slaving over the pc!  dh was moping my brow when the pressure was on!  

Hope you all have a good week. I'm feeling very positive this morning, I have a feeling we're all going to forge ahead and make great strides whatever stage we're at.  May the wind be at our backs as they say over here. 

        

Love Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## River

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all ok! I haven´t posted since I left for sunny Marbella.

Crusoe -Sorry to hear about your Frosties 

Lara -glad your appointment went well

Bel,Paxie and Jassie-good luck with your cycles and have a safe flight out here

My egg collection is scheduled for Wednesday, I have six large follies on each ovary plus a few smaller ones but they grew a bit slower than expected so had to stimm for a couple more days. So ET will be Friday and flight home will be Sunday.
Weather in Marbella is fantastic so we are off to the beach!!

Big hugs to you all! I will join you again for the two week wait!
Take care
Angela
xx


----------



## safarigirl

THE BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That sounds fantastic .......

lots of luck to you for friday for ET, angela, will be thinking of you


Bell when are you off?

Hello to everyone else .....


----------



## crusoe

Weeble

Thanks for the bubbles - you have now nearly given me enough for our puppy. He bit my DH on the nose last night so is not in favour at the moment (at least not with DH) there was a miniscule amount of blood but DH has whined about it ever since.
Hope the hysteroscopy goes well. I had one last May and was quite worried about it but it went fine and didn't really hurt at all.

River - great news on your follies - hope the EC and ET go smoothly and this treatment brings you success!!! Did you have to rub it in about the weather tho - it is really cold here and soooooooooooooo grey!!! 

Valie - 
I am hoping some of your positivity rubs off on me. I don't think I am naturally a very positive person (too much of a worrier) but I have spent the last year trying so hard to be postitive and push out any negative thoughts but it's all wearing a bit thin at the moment. I told myself 2006 would be the year we would have our baby but now of course that is not to be.
How does everyone keep going when everything seems against you?

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## boakie

Hi Cursoe,

I hope your successful hun be thinking of you and the best of luck and love to everyone elsexxxxxx

Im  going to Spain end of March for our initial consultation excited but so nervous.

Could do with some good luck at the moment, want a baby so much I cant seem to concentrate on anything else

love to everyone

Boakie


----------



## shazzer

Crusoe

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that TX did not even get started. WE are in a similar position that I also got PG last cycle but miscarried (negligence on my part ) and having to rely on frosties. I  was so happy that I had 3 to freesz but now it seems that these little frosties maybe will not give us our dream and to be honest did not really realise how commom it was that they do not either thaw or carry on growing. As there seemed to be a few all at once who had a similar experience. What did Ruth say to you to explain why this happens. Really not sure now whether to go for a fresh cycle again, but that is a problem in its self as I am fair with rhesus negative blood and donors are hard to find. Really just don't know what to do for the best. How long was the cycle from start to finish. ?

Thanks 

SHaron


----------



## Jennifer

"Don't forget the Abroadies Chat in the Chatroom (Tx Abroad room) tonight at 7pm"


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Safari-girl - We fly out on saturday, with EC hopefully on 21/22nd. How are you doing?

River - Great news about your follies. We will just miss you as we arrive on Saturday. Great news about the weather also. As Crusoe saidit is dull and grey here at the moment. I'm looking forward to some Sun. Wishing you loads of luck,xx

Paxi - Hi ya hope you are okay and the Progynova isn't affecting you too much,x

Boakie - Not long now!!

Lara - Glad your appointment went well.

Valie - Great to hear you are feeling positive. The more positive vibes the better I say!!

Weeble - Great news on AF. Feels strange typing that!!! But it is good news as at least you can get your hysteroscopy over with. Good luck,x

Badger - great to hear from you. So, we'll all hopefully be on the 2ww together. Wishing you loads of luck,x

Jassie - Hope everything is going okay for you,x

Lesley - Thanks hun. Please keep everything crossed for us!!xx

Hi to AJ, shazzer, Kone, Rsmum, Ellie, Lara. Michelle, Lobs and Pinkpaula,

Love to all,
Bel,xx


----------



## weeble

Crusoe your very welcome, dont you find that receiving bubbles just makes you feel happy.   
Sorry to hear about your DH. It must have been sooooo traumatic for him.   Im suprised, him being a man and all, that you didnt have to go to casualty.  

Im not too worried about the hysto as Im having a general so will be well out of it. Plus I really trust my Dr and I just want to get going again. 
As for how to keep going well I have come so close to giving up this year that Im not sure how Ive done it.   You will find the strength inside you somewhere. Tell yourself 'the world is tough but you are tougher'. 

Angela - Good luck for you EC hun. Sending you lots  of                  

Awwww Boakie - It will happen hun, just a matter of when. 

Sharon - I am in the same boat as you. I only have 3 frosties and Im driving myself nuts that they wont thaw/grow. Sending you a big   and some     thoughts.

Helloooooooo - Flippy 

Bel - Thanks Hun, sounds strange to read it too.  Lets hope I dont read it again for 9mths after next months. 

Hiya to everyone I havent mentioned. Hope things are going well for you all.

Love
Weeblexx


----------



## crusoe

Sharon

I have sent you a PM

love crusoe


----------



## Lilly04

Hi girl's,

Hope everyone is O.K. today and has had a good one    WELCOME Ellie!  

I have posted this question on the Fibroids board, but so far have had no answers  
I wonder if any of you may be able to help?

I have mentioned that I go for a Laparoscopy & Hyseroscopy on the 5th April.  When I rang the hospital to ask what this involved they said 'if the surgeon felt it necessary he would remove the Fibroids there and then', is this then called a Myomectomy?

I had an e-mail from the Russian clinic (Altra Vita) we are going to in May and the doctor there said 'This is a very serious operation you are having, you must follow your doctors advice strictly and you will not be able to have I.V.F. for at least 6 months'  

I am now in two minds whether to go through with it.  I really don't want to have to wait another 6 months (as you all know, time is not on my side!)  I thought this operation improved your chances of I.V.F. for up to 3-6 months afterwards?  

Does anyone know what I should do?  I just feel like I have hit yet another brick wall  

Sorry for the ME post, just didn't know who else to ask?

Lots of love to you all, Lilly x


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

wanted to wish you laods of luck for the up coming treatment. Sending you     

Take Care

Dawn


----------



## River

Hi Lilly,

I´m not a doctor so can´t advice you, but from personal experience, I had both a Laparoscopy and a Hysteroscopy (sp?) at the end of November. They drained a cyst, removed a fibroid, lasered adhesions and lasered endo and I am now on my first round of IVF (started less than 3 months after lap).
The op really wasn´t that bad (the doctors note for two weeks off work wasn´t bad either  ). I had loads of work done and I hope that the ´wash and brush up´ will at least increase our chances with IVF. 
I guess any operation that involved an GA would be classed as serious however, the work is done through keyhole, so no big scars and the recovery time is very short. I am glad that I had mine done.
Good luck whatever you decide to do
Angela
x


----------



## Lilly04

Hi River,

Thank you so much for your reply  
That sounds more like what I was expecting to happen, thank you! A jolly good clear out  

Maybe the Russian doctor got the wrong impression of what I was having done, it's difficult when everything is done through e-mail and you can't have a face to face conversation.

You have made me feel alto better  

I so hope all goes well for you  

Love Lilly x


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Lilly - Just to say I've had two Laps and Hysteroscopies. They expected both of my of my laps to only be 20mins, basically clearing out adhesions..however,I had severe PID so they both lasted quite a bit longer than that!   Both my Hysteroscopies were very simple affairs and recovery time was MUCH quicker. I think Angela hit the nail on the head, it's not so much the ops but the fact that you have to have a general that makes them extra cautious when talking to patients.Not being a doctor I'm not sure what to say about the waiting time after but I do know I did an IVF certainly within 3 months of havign my last Hyteroscopy adn as Angela said, the recovery wasn't at all bad adn keyhole surgery is amazing!

I have a friend who had a lap, was due to start her IVF the next month ( she had endo and her DH had almost no sperm )..she had to cancel her appointment.... and her little girl is nearly 5  

Hope this has been of some help.

Good luck! 

News from Ruth - All being well, I'm off to Spain April 22nd....     

Getting REALLY scared now!

D x


----------



## Lilly04

Hi RSMUM,

Lovely to have your message of support, thank you!  

It all makes more sense now to go ahead, a good MOT is what's needed I think (along with a lobotomy I think, this all sends me a little crazy)  

Could I just ask you, when they do a lap. can they tell if your tubes are still working (any scarring or blockages?)  Or would they not look and just consentrate on the Fibroids, as that is what I am booked in for.

I know we need donor tx at my age but I still always hope that maybe by some miracle it could happen naturally in the meantime, it gives me something to hope for each month while waiting!

You must be sooooo excited about your Spanish appointment!  Not long now    That's great news.

Lots of love Lilly x


----------



## RSMUM

That's a good question, when I had my first one the doc told me after that one was completely gone and one patially blocked so I guess they can tell but maybe only if they are looking if you see what I mean, I mean, he was going in as an emergency in my case and clearing out an unexpected horrid mess ( sorry T.M.I. )..I still had to have an HSG 6 months later to check the status of the tube...so not sure if my answer is any help to you at all -sorry - just gabbling now!


----------



## Lilly04

Oooh sounded nasty!    Maybe I could ask the doc. before he goes in (Keep me covered Ginger  

Thank you for all you support   here's a rainbow to wish on for your Spanish trip, I will be thinking of you  

Love Lilly x


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thanks - yes, I think that's the best thing to do, he'll certainly know better than me!


----------



## Bel

RSMum,

Great news that you have a date. How exciting!!!

Wishing you loads of luck,

Bel,xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Thanks to whoever sent me some new bubbles.  

RSMUM - fab news that you've now got a date to go back, its all getting very exciting. 

Bel - all the best for EC      It was glorious in Marbella when we went, had a lovely time in Porta Benuis (spelling??)

Welcome Ellie!

Angela - good luck for your EC,     for getting a good amount of eggs.

Hi to everyone else.

Some news today put everything into perspective for me; A friend and colleague has found out they have breast cancer.  She's been worrying about how her sons will cope if the worst happens.  All I can say is that at least at the moment I'm healthy, and lucky to be here.

Lara x


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all, thanks so much for the welcome - and the bubbles! Will have to work out how to send some back! Spent this evening surfing the net to find accommodation in Barca (found the thread, you guys are all so helpful!)

I e-mailed IM today to ask about tx dates, and she said that I could start on day 1 of next period following first appointment, I'd need to fly out 7-8 days after beginning tx, and stay for 8-14 days... I asked if I would have to down-reg on Synarel like in the UK, but she said they don't use it at IM. Does anyone know if that means I'll be on short protocol? I know I sound like a right dunce but the thought of not having to down-reg first is such a lovely one...!

Hope you've all had a lovely evening, I'm visiting MIL & FIL in the snowy Scottish Borders, hoping we get snowed in again tomorrow so I don't have to go back to work!


----------



## pinkpaula

Morning all abroadies!!
Just wanted to tell everyone that today is a special day....It's the Hindu festival Holi. It is a big celebration for harvest and fertility.
I hope that this means that there will be some +tives coming up, but also, I'm certainly chancing it naturally!!!! An early night for DD, phone switched off and lots of  for me, you never know


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
wow lots of good news about forthcoming tx - poor ruth must be rushed off her feet   

Deb - wonderful news that you have a date to spain    

Bel - good luck for your ec & et - i'll be saying lots of prayers and sending you lots of     

River - hope your feeling ok - good luck for ec tomorrow - keeping everything XXXXXXXX

Ellie -dont know if i ve welcomed you yet  so big HI and welcome to  abroadies - reading your post, this does sound as tho IM use a short protocol - good luck for your tx     

lara - so sorry to hear about your friend - i hope she finds some strnegth and comfort over the next few months 

Lilly - hope you get everything sorted out and your tx isn't delayed 

crusoe - hope your ok after everything - and i am sure 2006 WILL be your year xxx

weeble - sending you lots of   for your op next week 

ooh paula - enjoy your night - hope it all goes to plan    
hi to evrryone lese - hope your feeling ok - im STill   getting over this stupid flu virus - haven't been in work and just know therell be a mountain of stuff waiting for me    - oh well onwards and upwards 

bye for now
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina K

Hi Girls

Sorry to be so quiet for so long - needed a break.

I am sorry for all the bad news on here - we need some BFPs badly!

I have a question for all those at CERAM.  I know to down regulate you take a combination of the pill and a prostrap injection - can you tell me the timings of these 2 ie when you start the pill and do you have the prostrap injection whilst still on the pill, etc...

The reason for asking is that I have done some research on fibroids (I have had 2 appear from nowhere), and it seems that prostrap shrinks them.  At the IM they only use the pill to down reg, and I wanted to see if they would be flexible and add in a prostrap injection to try and shrink the b*ggers before I try again.  But I am not sure how the protocol works.

Thanks for your help.

Love to everyone

Tinaxx


----------



## Lilly04

Hi Tina,

We have not spoken, so just wanted to say hello.  

Don't know if this is any help to you but on my last tx I was down regged on the pill, starting it on the 2nd day of my period, I then had a Prostap injection on the 14th day and continued to take the pill until the 21st day (end of packet).

I have 3 fibroids, the Prostap did not shrink them in anyway and I have now been told to have them removed before any more treatment, so I am booked in to have this done on the 5th April.  I am going to Altra Vita, Moscow in May (hopefully!) so don't know how Ceram works with their down regging.

I hope it all works out for you this time     

Love Lilly x


----------



## Tina K

Hi Lilly

Thanks for replying.

Good luck with your operation to remove your fibroids.  

I have a scan booked with a consultant tomorrow and hope to get some answers from him as to whether to remove or ignore! All my research shows that even if the intramural fibroids arent affecting the cavity they still can impede implantation and cause miscarrige.  Although lots of these studies were on small groups so I am not sure really.  At my last scan the consultant said the fibroids arent impacting on the cavity and so all should be OK - but I am still concerned based on the research done.

Take care and hope to see you with your BFP soon.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Lilly04

Thanks Tina,

I think it all depends where the fibroids are in the uterus doesn't it?  I have one which is intramural and one subserosal but it is the anteriorly 11mm one which the cons. are concerned about, as they say it deviates the endometrium posteriorly and could encroach on the endometrium (making a dent in the uterus from the outside, as far as I can make out).  

I hope they just take them all out.  Another consultant told me though, that the scarring caused by the removal can has a negative effect as well for implantation 

So I just don't know really but feel they would be better to be removed.  It's such a gamble all this isn't it!!  Can really drive you nuts  

Hope you have a good consultation tomorrow, I will be interested to hear what he advises you to do, try to ask as many questions as you can!

Lots of love Lilly x


----------



## crusoe

AJ
Just tried to send you a PM but your mailbox is full.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Crusoe, so sorry. I keep doing that.  Have now deleted around 7.  Need to read them first!  

Haven't got long as I'm rushing around like a mad, mad fool that I am, so I'll be as brief as poss.  Haven't had time to read the posts I've missed.  

Sorry for the absence.....there are 2 possibilities for my mysterious absence.......

a)  work has finally won the battle and I'm lying under a pile of paperwork, phone messages, emails, FFs messages (unanswered as yet) etc OR
b)  had another doppler scan on Friday re fibroids and blood, nothing amiss so got the call to have the frozen embies put back this week!

It is both actually!  One inevitably leads to another.  When I plan a trip to the IM it's like a military operation......work to be crammed in before I go, work to be cancelled or moved....it is never ending and I'm now exhausted which defeats the object!  Good news is that we're going to stay in one of the hotels we stayed at before, sod the cost, and it defo has internet access plus keyboard in the room!!!!!!    Yippee!  That's why I haven't beaten myself up on not reading and posting on FF.....I can do that at my leisure over the next few days.  Going tomorrow!

RSMum - I scanned the forum and read you have a date.....yippee!!!!!   

Lilly - thanks for the lovely IM and I will email back in Barcelona!  How glam is that?!

Angela - good luck for EC!!    

Hope to catch you later before I go but lots of packing so you may not hear from me until I'm there.  Hope our snowbabies survive, bless them.  xxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ps....RSMum, I have found your DVD - which was no easy task in my office full of unfiled paperwork and CDs - and will take it to Dr Walker. xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ!!! GOOD LUCK!!! Thinking of you and sending you tons of                and of course..           

Was going to suggest to the " fibroid " girls that they talk to you but looks like you're a _little_ busy...  

Thanks for taking the DVD - BRILLIANT! 
Say Hi to the lovely Dr. W from me!

All the best sweets,

Deb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

AJ - just to send you lots of love and luck for your FET - hope you get some well earned R & R     
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Found out from Ruth that I don't start taking the pill until she's got a possible donor, so don't need to worry about that for a while. 

AJ - sending you loads of     for your FET.  Hope everything goes very smoothly for you.

Tina - good luck with your consultation tomorrow.  

Casey - so sorry to hear your not feeling well,    hope you feel better soon.

Pinkpaula - have a good time tonight, there's nothing wrong with a bit of chancing it "naturally".   As some of FF boards show, it has worked for some when they least expect it.  I don't think I will ever give up that tiny bit of hope that it could happen naturally.

Lara x


----------



## Clara Rose

AJ, are you going to Barcelona this week too? I'm going on Friday...my ET is on Saturday. I'm beside myself with excitement! How long will you be in Barcelona for? Best of luck for your FET. 

Clara x


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Am new here and in contact with IM Barcelona re arranging our first appointment.  Currently getting all the blood tests etc done.  They did arrange a date for us but it co-incided with the one to see our fertility guy here in Oxford.  So after that (Monday 20th) am hoping to get a date for the first appointment.

Good luck to all of you currently in progress.

Alison ....


----------



## Lara B

Welcome Alison.  Was really sorry to see your signature.  Good luck with your appointment at IM.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck!  Sending you tons of   for your precious frosties  

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Aj,

just to say loads of love and luck willbe thinking of you..

     

Ali..hello and welcome..sounds like you have had a tough time..was so soryy to read youre signature..hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else..havent got much time tonite sorry for personals and still feelin a bit rough...thinking of you all

Love lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie to say hi & good luck to Bel, River, AJ and anyone else about to have tx. Bring on the BFP fairy...     

Welcome Alison, you'll find lots of new lovely friends here, the girls (and boys) are great. Again, sorry to read your signature. Here's to a better 2006...

Too much work to do, gotta go. Went in the chat-room last night and now have loads of work cos I skived !!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Welcome Alison, we have our first appointment in Spain in April. Feel both excited and aprehensive!

Pinkpaula - I hope that you had a lovely evening.... 

Lara - so sorry to hear about your friend's bad news.

Weeble - hope that your op goes smoothly next week. I have had a lap and a hysteroscopy are they were fine, thinking about them was worse! Apparently I have a small external fibroid, but it was there when I concieved DD and shouldn't cause problems with implantation, so it can stay where it is.

RSMUM - glad that you have a date for Spain, how exciting that Ruth has found your donor!

Paxi - hope that you are feeling OK on the Progynova - I had memory loss when I took it! Don't even think that it was one of the listed side effects!

Gigglygirl, Crusoe, and other FF girls - it was lovely to chat to you last night!

Angela - good luck for EC tomorow! Hope that you get a bumper crop!

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned, Valie, Michelle, Crusoe, Safarigirl, Boakie, Shazzer, Lobs, Lilly, Jassie, Tina, Lesleyjane, Casey, Earthe Kitt, Beanie10, Flippy, Badger, sorry if I have missed anyone!

Goodluck and   to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## kone

AJ best of luck with your little snowbabies               and good luck to everyone else due to have treatment soon.Welcome to Alison
Katherine


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ - lots and lots of         and     to you sweetie!

We're all here cheering you on, hun! 

Alison - welcome to you hun.  Your little angel was gorgeous... so very sorry last year was so rough.    Let's hope 2006 is your year. 

Lots of love and luck to all my lovely Abroadie girls! 

Michelle xx


----------



## badger b

Welcome to the abroadies Alison,good luck with your treatment.

AJ,

good luck with your frosties hon,fingers crossed!

hi to everyone else


love

badger


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Ali - so,so sorry to read about your beautiful little one - all the very,very best for your tx with IM.I went there in August - it's a great clinic.

Have sent you some bubbles to get you going..

Deb x


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

Just a very quick post....

Lilly - thanks for your reply.  I will let you know what the consultant says this evening.  I know both of the fibroids are intramural and at the last scan were not affecting the cavity.  So we shall see!

AJ - GOOD LUCK HUN - loads and loads of babydust coming your way - I am personally sending the implantation imp to you.

Will catch up with you all later.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Ali - Welcome! Again, sorry to see your signature. Wishing you well,xx

AJ - All the best hun. Will be thinking of you and your beautiful snowbabies,xx

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## casey

Hi girls

Ali - welcome to abroadies - I hope everything goes well for you at IM - I found it to be a very good clinic and dr w is lovely 

Just a quick question - do you need to book tests in advance at the London fertility clinic and how far ahead would you book - also has anyone been tested for mycoplasma ??

Hi to everyone - hope you are all ok 
Bel AJ River     to you all - keeping everything XXXX for you
Im still full of this rotten flu virus - had reflexology yesterday and i feel worse than ever    
love casey


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello Girls
AJ - good luck for your FET - hope some of your frosties get through the thaw and you get back with a strong healthy cargo
Welcome Ali - your little boy was sooooo beautiful, sorry things have been so traumatic for you. Hoping you soon experience the joys of another beautiful baby

Hello to everyone else, just about to kick off the day at work................

Went for my blood test this morning Oestrodial so am finally getting going with the frosties - start the oestrogen tabs at the weekend, can't wait as they seem to have a really good effect on my skin. I'm on the pineapple juice, started on the brazil nuts last week, bought some chocolate brazils, very good on the first day, only had 6 but on day 2 I polished the bag off  

Take care of yourselves and keep warm. 

Jo  XXX


----------



## safarigirl

Jo - my experience of those chocolate brazil nuts were the same - eat them all!  They are delicious though!  Its getting so near for you to go to Ceram - so pleased and excited for you.  How is Sam?

AJ - you are off to barcelona, yipppppeeeeee, hoping, praying and thinking of you.  I miss you on these boards when you dont post!  But okay, you are busy, so just this once I am going to let you off the hook!

Ali welcome to abroadies - good luck with your treatment, and if you need any info just ask

CAsey i have used the LFC quite a bit - for blood tests you can just arrive, wait about 15 mins or so, and a nurse will do it.  For a scan best to book a day in advance, but they are so efficient and really friendly and have no worries about overseas treatment, if anything very supportive.  They are also very reasonable in costs for bloods and scans.  Let me know if you need their number and i can IM it to you

I've lost count of whose testing, but i just know we are going to have a flush of bfp's .... so let them start rolling in ....

big hello to everyone


----------



## Ali40

Ladies

Thank you all for such a warm welcome, kind thoughts about my beautiful baby boy and positive thoughts and vibes for 2006.  You all have been through so much too - I wonder sometimes how much broken heartedness a person can take.  

AJ - realise you are in Barcelona but want to wish you all the best.

Casey - I am also down to see Dr Walker and I emailed Maria about the need to have the mycoplasma test as it wasn't a standard one in the UK, and they said they didn't need it the chlamydia one was fine (just had that one - great!!).  However, my doctor did find someone at the hospital to do it if needed and it is via a urine sample that has to be at the lab within 2 hours.  Hope that helps.  Have you had your first appointment at IM?

Take care all and thanks again for the support.

Alison ....


----------



## crusoe

Ali

Hi welcome to abroadies. I mean this nicely but I hope your stay here is a short one!!!

Bel - you must be getting so excited and probably nervous too - I so hope this is the one!

Do chocolate brazils count I have always punnished myself by forcing down un-chocolaty ones. I don't know why but I always thought if they tasted nice they couldn't be doing much good!! I might revise my views!

AJ - thinking of you in lovely Barcelona.

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## River

Hi Everyone,

Well!It´s not good news for me I am afraid. Despite having 12 large follicles and some other smaller ones only 3 eggs were collected today 
I am so upset I can´t begin to tell you. I started this cycle knowing that there was a good chance that it wouldn´t work first time but may take 2 or 3 times, but I didn´t expect to be faced with not even reaching ET. 
All isn´t lost as they could fertilise or even one could fertilise but unfortunately I am a realist and am expecting to get a phonecall tomorrow saying that none have fertilised and that I will be going home with nothing. 
My Mum and Dad have been so supportive through all of this and I know they will phone later on to find out how things have gone and I don´t want to spoil there day. I feel that the bad news today is just the final bit of bad news after a long spell of getting bad news and feel that I am being tested to see how much I can cope with. I feel like I have been coasting through live for the last year and that my life is on hold and now feel that things are never going to get better. 
So sorry for the 'me' post and the huge dose of negativity but just so distraught and know in my heart that tomorrow is not going to bring good news.
  
Hugs to everyone
Angela
x


----------



## Jennifer

Bluebell wants me to let you all know that she has not forgotten you but is sooooo busy with Ria that she is finding it hard to get on FF for the time being but she WILL BE BACK and she misses us all loads


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys Boakie here.

Had a laugh in the chatroom last night   

Cant wait to go to CERAM end of this month!!!

I just cant seem to concentrate on anything else, I dont want to be at work, I just want to eat junk food all day and I havent been the gym in ages just havent got the motivation to do anything at the moment.

Does anyone else feel like me

Or am I an odd ball.

Weeble no comment from u Old MacDonald have a farm...........................

Love 2 all Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Angela

I could have written your post ... I understand only too well how you are feeling.

Please, please, please do not give up hope of this cycle working yet. You have 3 eggs,they *could* all fertilise successfully - there are just so many unknowns with IVF. Remember it only takes 1 fertlised egg to be transferred and implant and you will have achieved your dream.
Tonight sounds like it is going to be horrible - worrying about whether they have fertlilised or not. I know how this feels as I had the same situation waiting for my frosties to divide overnight - just over a week ago. Try not to torture yourself about what might or might not be happening. I read somewhere that most of our worries are about things that have already happened that we cannot change, things that never actually happen or things that we can do nothing about. I know it is easy for me to say "don't worry" but try to stay calm so that if transfer does go ahead you are in the best physical and mental state.

My parents have also been so supportive both financially and emotionally. I am sure yours like mine wouldn't want you worrying about spoiling their day. They will simply be concerned for you. 
I also feel tested about how much I can cope with - but you will cope what ever the outcome and it sounds like you have good support. You can pass this test and when in the future you have your baby putting your life on hold and coping with all the cr*p IVF brings will have been worth it.

Try and stay calm and hopeful. You have 3 eggs and therefore 3 chances of success!!

I will be thinking of you and willing those eggs to fertilise.          
lots of love crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Angela,

I was so sorry when i read your post. But Crusoe is right, you have 3 and therefore still a good chance. They are excellent at the CERAM and you still have a good chance of them all fertilizing. I can understand how disappointed you are, especially as you had 12, but it's not over yet, so please don't give up. I know it's easy for me to say...but there really is still a chance and it only takes 1!!

I'm sure your Mum and Dad will be upset for you, but only because they worry. My Mum and Dad have also been very supportive, but it's because they care about you and your feelings. Of course they'll worry, but that's what parents are for. It will be you one day!!

I will be thinking of you tonight and I'll say a prayer for those strong embies,

Kepp strong and positive..sending you a massive cyber hug,

Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

angela sweetheart, hang in there, its not over yet and as bel and crusoe have put so well, they might fertilise.  I am sure your parents are pleased that you trust them in sharing your journey, and would want to be there for you during the tough times and during the not so rough ....  remember although this feels like forever this will one day be a phase in your life, and you will one day hardly remember this!  I know AJ has written that one of her sisters that had IVF quite a few times says she hardly remembers those dark times.  
You are in excellent hands at Ceram. and you only need ONE!!!!!
so hang in there, we are all hoping and wishing and praying for you


----------



## Ali40

Angela

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I can only echo Crusoe's words in that it only takes one to work - but hopefully all three will take.  No point in saying to stay calm or not to think about it because you just can't in these circumstances - but wil keep everything crossed for you.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## casey

Angela - just wanted to say my thoughts and prayers are with you - this whole If and tx business is such a rollercoaster - but just keep telling yourself that you have 3 good chances - i so hope tomorrow brings you good news 
caseyxxxx


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys,

Saw my sister in laws 12 week scan last night, I couldnt stop crying because I wanted it to be mine and now I feel really down, I just want the IVF treatment to work sooooo much in September and I cant think about anything else.

Ive got myself in a right state over it and I know I should relax but with sis in law being pregs feel like its all down to me now.

I dont know what to tell my boss at work because am I going to have to book a week of to go over there I just dont want to ell anyone though

so so so stressed at the moment, I know donor eggs is my only option after finding out that turners syndrome left me with no ovaries but how I wish I could use my own.

just dont feel like a complete woman feel like a freak!!!!

boakie


----------



## Paxi

Angela, it's probably no help, but for my first IVF I only had 3 eggs, but 2 fertilised and formed 2 good embies - so there is still hope.  Sadly I didn't get pg, but was much older than you (40 at the time).  I'll be thinking of them, and sending some positive vibes - really hoping it's good news tomorrow - Kitty


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, still keeping up with everyone!  Is anyone going to be at Ceram next week?  We have flights booked now for Tuesday, returning on 29th - and all going well EC will be on 23rd March.  I know Bel is due to fly out on Saturday, but I'm sure there were some others!
Would love to know how you are all getting on!
Kitty


----------



## crusoe

Paxi - you need to get yourself a signature - I hadn't realised you were off to Spain so soon!!!

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly. I have always thought that the 23rd of March is a good day as it's the day I met my DH (doubt he remembers that though!) so I hope it brings you lots of luck too  

Love crusoe
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all, just wanted to pop in and say the very best of luck to you Angela, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and as everyone said it only takes one! 

When we went for EC with 5 follies we didnt even get one egg so you at least have a shot this time around, sending you lots of    

We're off to sunny Spain tomorrow for our first consultation with Ceram on Friday so look forward to catching up with you all on our return.

The sun this week looks like turning to rain over the weekend which is a bit miserable but it will be nice to have some quality time together for a change and we are looking forward to exploring Marbella.

Hugs to you all

Pen xx


----------



## Paxi

Hi Crusoe, thank you for your kind thoughts!  I have to ask, what's a signature?  Is it the notes at the bottom of each post?  I've tried to do those but I'm so thick I don't know how - I think it's my age...  I've had another go, so lets see what happens - if no luck, could a nice IT enabled person tell me how?  I'd love to blame it on the progynova, but I'm always like this!
Kitty


----------



## Paxi

It worked - I'm so happy that I don't even mind that I'm talking to myself!  (Do it all the time anyway...)  Kitty


----------



## Bel

Paxi,

Well done with the signature!!! 

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Bel ... so excited for you and your upcoming treatment ....... thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!  and lashings of baby dust to you


----------



## crusoe

Hey Paxi - the signature worked!!!
I've just been looking at mine -it's turning into an essay!!!

PenelopePositive - hope the consultation goes well. Everyone at Ceram is lovely - you will be in good hands.

Love to all 
crusoe
xx


----------



## badger b

Hi all,

paxi,

im off to ceram hopefully 26th march,so we are there same time!my donors ec should be 27th or 28th,all being well!

penelope,
hope your consultation with ceram goes well!

river,
it isnt over yet hon,as everyones said youve got 3 good chances,good luck for tomorrow.

badger


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

angela..dont be despondant hun..I do know how you feel as I have had 2 ICSI/IVF cycles..I only got one grade 3 fertilsation 1st time (with 10 eggs collected) and then 2nd time got 6 eggs and no fertilisation at all..felt that my heart would break and never mend..but it does and you find the strength to carry on..what Im tying to say (badly   ) is that 3 or ten it doesnt matter as it only takes one and god to shine down on you..there is every chance in the world for you..We are all saying our prayers for you tonite and Ill be thinking of you sooo much..fingers crossed..hugs xxx

Boakie - Im sorry you feel down re youre sisters scan..it will be youre time soon..and you are NOT a freak a all..youre just having bad luck! Youre a fab person and will make a fab Mum..keep your chin up and be strong xxx

AJ..thinking of you sweetheart..good luck...xxx

Bel..Im excited for you too  ..good luck

Pen..have a nice time in Marbella and hope all goes well for you xx

Hi to everyone else..hope you guys are all ok...

Love and hugs Lesley xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Angela - don't want to give you false hope, but I know of a case were only 3 eggs were collected , only 1 embryo resulted and it resulted in a beautiful daughter! Sometimes things can work against all the odds, sending you  

I hope that you get better news than you expect tomorrow.

Boakie - it is perfectly natural for you to feel upset, but it will be your scan picture one day very soon! You are not a freak, you are just unlucky enough to have a condition that can be overcome with donor eggs. Someone once said to me on these boards"It takes more than eggs to make a mother" and I have remebered it and say it to myslef when I have my moments of doubt. Sending you  

Paxi, Badger and Bel - not long at all until you are off to sunny Spain  - good luck! 

Penelope - I didn't realise that you were off to Ceram tomorrow! Hope that it all goes well.

AJ - I hope that your frosties made it. 

Jo - are you using Verulam clinic or have you gone to the LFC for your bloods and scans? I'm with you on the chocolate Brazil nuts - I have polished off a whole bag in an afternoon too!

Love, luck and   to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## boakie

Oh Guys

Thanks for your support I am going to CERAM 30th March for a consultation I cant wait and I am going to try and stay positive. I hope that the treatment will work for me in September.

The best of luck and love to everyone else who is going through this too

Boakiexxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello - yes I'm using Verulam Clinic - they opened up especially for me yesterday morning so I could have my Oestradial blood test - that came back OK, going back on 31st for my lining scan
Thinking of you River for a nice juicy embie or two today

I've abandoned the Brazil nuts...

Jo


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jo - wow! That's what I call good service! I think that I should stick to plain Brazils, the chocolate ones are just too moreish.... and aren't helping my weight loss... 

Angela and AJ - so hoping to hear good news from you both today! 

Boakie - I hope that everything will look so much better for you after you have had your consultation on 30th March - I'm sure that the thought " it will work" will then be easier for you as you get nearer to September. (Hope that makes sense!)

Jules


----------



## Plurps

Its been sometime since I posted..... but am tense and nervous

Our donor produced 8 mature eggs - 4 have fertilised.  Which means unlikely to freeze any.  Now we have to wait to see how they do thru the night....

Oh GOD - is this bad news or should I be leaping about.  Just don't know. 

P


----------



## Plurps

And another thing - these I feel like I have a good layer of fat over my stomach area - I guess its the extra oestrogen....

Anyone else get this?

P


----------



## safarigirl

Sounds good to me Plurps.  Four lovely fertilised eggs ..... start jumping for joy right now ....

I know what you mean about that extra layer of fat too!  But all the better for your embies to snuggle into!  Think how warm and inviting it will be.

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## River

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you so much for all you lovely messages you have all made me feel so much better 
Dr Benito said that somebody would call me between 11am and noon today, but god bless Ruth she called me at about 10 o´clock as would have been in a right state if they didn´t call till after 12. One of the eggs didn´t fertilise but the other two did! So all being well we will be going for ET tomorrow.
Hopefully the two embies will be good ones, we weren´t intending to freeze any.Just keeping everything crossed that we will at least get to ET stage.
Ms Minerva, Bel, LesleyJane,badger,Paxi,Safarigirl,Casey, Ali40 thank you so much for your positive comments. 
Crusoe - thanks so much for your post, it was so well put. Thanks for taking the time to post when I know you have been through your own tough times recently.
Take care 
Angela
x


----------



## Ali40

Angela

That is fantastic news!!!  Am so pleased for you.  Fingers and everything else crossed for a sucessful Embie transfer.  

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Angela, thats great news, thank you for sharing!  

Will keep everything crossed for you for the ET, make sure you get lots of rest and look after them and yourselves


----------



## Ali40

Plurps

Four sounds brilliant to me.  Good luck with the growing phase.  Having got high FSH myself and only ever seeing one egg on those wretched monitors or have a cycle cancelled due to no response, if my donor (we are going to go to IM for ED) produces eight and four fertilise I would go for the "leaping about" option.  Maybe you can use two and freeze two if they all mature nicely?

Anyway positive vibes to you - it is another step in the right direction and one less hurdle to jump.

Best wishes 

Alison ....


----------



## safarigirl

Angela

Two wonderful little embies - what brilliant news for you      -  we are all thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for those embies    - relax, enjoy the sunshine (its freezing here)


----------



## Ms Minerva

Angela - that's great news! Really pleased for you! Sending you  

Plurps - as someone who has in the past produced a lot of eggs and still got a BFN I am now convinced that it is quality over quantity!  Well done on getting four embies. As to layers of fat....I have put on 2 stone the last year, I blame it all on the hormones that I took for IVF.....though it could be the chocolate Brazil nuts too!

Jules


----------



## boakie

Can someone explain to me here please what is meant by a good quality embryo pleasexxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Boakie,

I did a quick "Google" and came up with this:

_Embryo Grading

Embryos developed during the fertilization stage of an assisted reproductive treatment cycle such as IVF are graded prior to being transferred back into the uterus. Specially trained embryologists grade a couple's embryos in order to select the highest quality embryos that are most likely to implant in the uterus and develop into a healthy baby.

Embryos are graded on the following criteria:

The number of cells developed and the quality of cell growth two and three days after fertilization

Degree of embryo fragmentation three days after fertilization

Good embryos generally have six to eight cells after three days of growth. Embryos with fewer numbers of cells may still be good but are less likely to continue normal development. Embryo fragmentation occurs when the cells of an embryo split off into small fragments. A certain amount of fragmentation is considered normal and is not harmful to the embryo, but an excessive amount is indicative of a lower quality embryo._

Hope this helps!

Jules


----------



## boakie

thanks Hun,

What is the 2 ww is that after its been implanted to see whether it has taken, I wont want to move for 2 weeks then!!

When its a BFN does that mean that it hasnt planted itself in the uterus if thats the case I will be there in September with my superglue!!!


----------



## crusoe

Angela

Two fantastic embies - wonderful news. Seems like prayers are sometimes answered.
Hope you can relax a bit more now and that transfer goes smoothly.

Lots of love
Crusoe


----------



## Bel

Angela,

Great news. Our prayers have paid off. Let's hope they snuggle in now!!
Love and best wishes,

Bel,x


----------



## boakie

Hi can someone pls answer my query about the 2 week wait what does this mean, sorry this is all new to me and I am trying to find out as much information as possible


Boakie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

The 2 ww is the time after the embryos have been transferred and before you have the blood test to see if you are pregnant. It is hopefully during this time that the embryos implant.

Love crusoe
x


----------



## PurpleChick

Boakie, the 2WW is the 2 weeks you have to wait before testing to see if you are pregnant.  An embryo can implant from about day 6 onwards, but it takes a few days before your body starts producing HCG (Hormones), that will show up in a urine test or blood test.

The 2WW usually starts the day after Egg Collection (EC).  Its probably the most stressful part of any fertility treatment.

Hope this helps you.

Lots of luck with your 2 precious embies.    


Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## boakie

thanks guysxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March 

Abroad in Tx Now !

River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF ET ? 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF 24/25th April 
crusoe Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Initial Appt 17 March 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update 
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram Initial Appointment January  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona T April 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Kasia IM Barcelona Initial Appt 30 Jan 
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram Initial appt 29 March 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET April/May 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Initial Appt 10 March 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51730.0.html


----------



## PurpleChick

Good luck Plurps, hope all goes well.

PurpleChick


----------



## casey

Hi girls - hope you;re all well

Plurps - 4 ermbies sounds good to me too    
Angela - 2 embies sounds great well done
I'm keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX for you two for ET so your embies snuggle right in  

AJ - hope your FET went well - thinking of you XXXX

Well I am back on track today - think that horrible virus is on its way out - and ive started my vits, TCM and acu again ( so has dh and he's done nothing but moan about yucky drinks and weird vits -still he's going ahead with it- bless him   )

Safarigirl - if you PM me the tel no for London Fertility clinic that would be great thanks  

sorry can't remember where evryone is up to - and cant scroll down on new thread to remind myself   but good luck to everyone
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Casey - glad you are feeling better.
Would you mind telling me what "yucky drinks and wierd vits" you are subjecting your DH to. I have plans for my DH but he doesn't know it yet!!

Love to all
crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

ok..wot's "TCM"? or shouldn't I ask?   

Plurps - jump about! 4's fab!
Angela - soo pleased you got two littlies..

As everyone, thinking of you both and keeping everything crossed..we NEED some GREAT news on this thread!

Casey - glad you're feelign better and have found some answers to your questions..I started to search for my IM notes but saw someone's post and remember that's pretty much what they told me..I had some sort of test done by them at my first appointement which they said would cover it..

Off out tonight for a girlie eveing round a log fire with a few bottles of champagne, take-away chinese and lots of gossip...BLISS!!!!REALLY need my female friends right now and of course my FF"s too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love and positive vibes to you all

D x


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Angela - great news about your embies, I echo what others have said, my friend only got one egg and that fertilised, she's now got a lovely son, you've got two embies so more chance of it working.    that they enjoy their new home and snuggle in well.

Plurps - 4 embies sounds fab to me, heres a little dance to keep them growing well       

Hi to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Blimey, can you guys chat!  Only been absent about 6 days and had 10 pages to read!  Serves me right!

Angela/River - all that worry and no need!!  2 lovely embies!!  Good luck for tomorrow darling and a BFP! xxx

Plurps - missed you on FF and DELIGHTED you've got 4 lovely embies.  Good luck for ET tomorrow and a positive result!  Know what you mean about a layer of fat around the abdomen....I have put on around 2 stone in 15 months.  It's coming off when I have my baby.xxx

Clara Rose - just read your post.  Yes, I'm here in Barcelona until Sunday night.  Good luck with EC/ET tomorrow and if you want to catch up for a coffee here, IM me as I will be logging on. Good luck sweets. xxx

Bel - LOTS AND LOTS of babydust to you for Saturday......so want this to be the one for you.  Good luck matey. xxxxxx

Crusoe - hope you're feeling much stronger.  Thinking of you.  How's DH's nose?!!! xxx

Tina - hope your fibroid scan went well?  Did you see Dr Trew?  I saw him and he advised removing the fibroids last August but the IM didn't agree.  I then got 2 other opinions who said they didn't need to be removed but that's all they really are.....opinions and they do vary.  Hope all goes well. xx

Lilly - your biggest fan here...hope you feel more positive and sure about your position with the fibroids.  It's a difficult one as this op does improve one's chances.  The IM say to wait 6 months.  I think Dr Trew of the Hammersmith Hospital said the same.  However, if that was the case, it would fly by and your chances would increase hugely probably.  Also, your age isn't so much of an issue with the donor route as you have some time yet left!  Stay positive.  Love, xxxx

Weeble - good luck with the hysteroscopy this coming week. xxxxxxxx

Boakie - it's understandable that you're feeling down.  Just remember, one day it will be you.  As Safarigirl said, my sister had lots of IVF and she finds it difficult to associate herself to that hheartache now she has 2 wonderful children.  Hang in there. xxxx

Jennifer - hi to you and can you say hi to BB (Beautiful Bluebell) for me?  We totally understand. xxxx

Lara - so sorry to hear about your friend. xx

Ellie - welcome to abroadies and good luck with the IM.  We're staying in the Condes de Barcelona Hotel currently.  It has internet access (and keyboards in rooms) plus good room service and the food is good.  Not cheap though. Also has blockbuster films.  These things are important if you're having bed rest. Quiet too. xx

Casey - hope you are feeling much better today.  xxxx

Allison - welcome to abroadies and good luck with the IM appointment. x

Jo (EartheKit) - so excited for you!  Good luck with the meds and tx.  Not sure the pineapple and brazils make much difference, but I'm givinig it a whirl.....only can't find the pineapple juice in Barcelona at the mo!  Hope Sam is well. xx

RS Mum - woooooowwwwoooooo!  22nd April will soon be here.  Good luck sweets!Er......not another girlie night?!!!  HOW many friends do you have?!  So wish I lived near you!  TCM means traditional Chinese medicine. xx

Paxi - good luck next Tuesday at Ceram.  x

Jassie - good luck with your tx. x

Badger - lovely to see you have a date.  Good luck on the 26th at Ceram. xx

Positive Pen - hope the first appointment with Ceram went well today? xx

Hi to Safarigirl, PinkPaula, Mrs Minerva, LesleyJane (what's for dinner?), Chrissie, Sharon, Nugs, Dianne, Kasia, Kendra, Iain, Steve (why don't you guys post anymore, miss your input), 
Karen, RozLu, Rozi, Kayse, Roze, Joy, , Cesca, Andrea, Becca, Michelle, Pearl, Giggles, Dawn, AlmaMay, Nats, Katherine (Kone), Vaklie, Jet, PurpleChikck, Beanie, AlanElaine, Jules, SarahElizabeth, Izzy, Twiggy,!

Me?  Well, our 2 snowbabies thawed well and no deterioration.  Dr Olivares popped them in after doing another doppler scan on the fibroids and blood flow.  He said it was good blood flow to the womb - with or without the fibroids!  They have no answers as to why I'm not pregnant.  The embies hadn't gone on to divide as we waited but the IM didn't seem concerned about that.  I have a llittle bit of blood which Dr O said was the pessaries and not to worry.  As Lilly says, I hope the Implantation Imp visits me soon.  DP keeps laughing everytime he sees me "pop a brazil"!!  Glad he finds it funny!  Had a bit of a nightmare with our transport, which I booked online this time.......it wasn't booked properly and we ended up with no seat BUT I'm not a hypnotherapist for nothing and sweet-talked them into amending the situation!  Met a man from Liverpool in the waiting room of the IM - his wife was at the hotel.  He seemed a little lost so I told him about FF and abroadies and he's going to get his wife to join us!  My 2ww is, infact, a 10 day wait!  I've been given the wrong test date I'm sure and will query it when home.  Wow, a 10 day wait would be good!  

Not at all optimistic, yet not pessimistic either this time.  I think it's because of the idea I've had and Crusoe's doctor gave her re this being a Journey rather than the destination.  I was thinking about my journey being like a train journey.....you know the destination you are aiming for,  you've bought your ticket (sometimes more than one purchase!) but some trains are direct if you get lucky andother trains, especially on a Sunday when they have engineering works, they stop at almost every bloomin' stop.....but you eventually get there.  That's my journey so I've decided to focus on the end of the journey, rather than each stop and I'm reading my books to keep my mind off the tedium involved in making so many unnecessary stops!

Well, DP went out 2 and a half hours ago when I first logged onto FF to "give me some time with my friends" and came back over an hour ago.......and I'm still on here!  Poor DP!

Will tell you about my best mate, whom I had dinner with 2 nights ago, another time as I'm hogging the board.  Bet  you guys are really glad that, when I'm in the UK, I'm far to busy to post......otherwise you'd get rreally fed-up of me!

Just to say a massive thank you to you all for your good wishes and IMs.  You speciapeople. I hope all your dreams come true!  Babydust to you all. 

Love to you all.AJ xxxx


----------



## Bel

AJ,

What a fantastic post!!! You are truly the best poster on abroadies!! I wish you loads and loads and loads of luck with your strong embies. They are little fighters and I am hoping an praying that this time is your time, I really am. I think your DP sounds wonderful. My DH on the other hand, has just fell asleep on the bed for a 'Powernap', whilst I am running around ironing. packing and trying to tidy the house, ready for when we return. I am going to give him a wake up call very soon!! 10 day wait sounds good to me!!

You have me wondering now about your best mate...what's the gossip?? 

Wishing you loads of love and loads of luck,xxx

Hi to all FF girlies. Paxi - See you in Marbella!!xx Loads of luck to River,Plurps and 
Jassie, plus everyone elsein the throws of TX at the moment.

Please keep everything crossed for me girls...third time lucky 

Love to all,
Bel,xx


----------



## nugs

Thanks AJ for your post as it updated me nicely about how everyone is doing.

Good luck Aj and everyone else. I'm thinking of you all with positive vibes
lot of love Nugs x


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ- Fab post, you put me to shame!! Best of luck, you deserve it. Hope we celebrate your bfp soon, along with Bel's, River's, Jassie's, Plurp's and Clara Rose's!!!!! BFP fairy, come out, come out, wherever you are!!!!!!!!!!!  

Good luck to all you ladies, you make me want to just get on with the next cycle. Remember however it turns out you've got to be in it to win it !!!!!!!!! Thinking of you all, even if i don't do the mammoth posts AJ is so good at...

Crap week at work for me, is it just cos I can't be arsed after our bfn or is it truly crap Have been quite miserable and worn out with it all year as my school seem to think we're a grammar school without the grammar school type kids or catchment and we have new initiatives coming out of our ears. At least 3 people in my department have been complaining about being overloaded and we're not usually a whingey dept so perhaps it truly is crap. Roll on Easter, I say. 2 weeks!!!! Hooray! I promise I'm not a whingey teacher    , honest!! In fact I'm normally very positive, promise.

Just had a very nice researcher lady phone me for an hour talking about adoption and our views, plus why we've chosen IVF first over adoption. Is from UEA and doing research for social services about the problems with the process. We only thought about it and may still like to adopt even if we're successful with ivf but are quite put off by the process. Was a very interesting conversation though, albeit with some very personal q's in there. Had to have a cuppa and a crunchie afterwards, and it's not even Friday.  

Well, just a quickie, love to all.
Lisa
xx


----------



## valie

AJ           

What can I say? If there were degrees in posting, you'd get an honours! 
Wishing you all the luck in the world with your wait!

Lots of babydust to everyone    

Valie xxxx


----------



## casey

Hi grils

Crusoe - Dh has had a couple of iffy sperm analysis - the last one was 89% abnormal and the motility isn't great either   so i checked out the male factors thread and he's taking loads of vits amd having acu and chinese meds ( im terrified we'llget to ec and have none fertilised)

The vits for him are ..............
Vit B complex, vit c 1000mg, vit E 400, co Q10 90mg, flaxseed oil 2x1000mg, lycopene, pycogenol, folic acid, l'aginine, ;L'carnitine, selenium 400mg, zinc and manganese. He wears loose pants with no hot baths and No Alcohol   

I take the same but for lycopene, pycogenol, L'carnitine and L'arginine and I also take spirulina and wheatgrass and evening primrose. Vefore Et I take serrapeptide for 2 weeks, which is meant to clear the arteries from any gunk and improve blood flow and i take baby aspirin, after Et i take bromelain ( the anti-inflammatory ingriedient in pineapples) and selenium ( the ingriedient in brazil nuts )  

We have acupuncture once a week and drink a yucky drink twice a day - I do Indian head massage and I am studying reflexology so i get treatments from the other students ( not just before tx or aftet et tho ) and I give him a treatment every couple of weeks. 

I know its a lot isn;t it ? I feel like a matron or a sgt major ordering him to get his swimmers in order   but like i said dh is going along with it bless him   he's sort of left it to me in the past but  says he wants to tick all the boxes this time   

anyway bye for now
love caseyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Casey

Hope you don't mind me asking - but your signature says +pg -bio -chem.  What does that mean??  Sorry still new here and trying to get my head round the terms.  Couldn't find it on the abbreviations list.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Paxi

Hi everyone - 
AJ, wishing you all the very best with your frosties - I hope you are leading the BFP brigade!
Bel, see you soon!
I'm terrible with remembering everyone - I'm so sorry.  I seem to have been badly affected by the Progynova - feel lousy and keep forgetting things - I'm assuming that's normal?
Anyway - I have a scan in an hour so hope everything is thickening nicely.  I'm intending to start on baby aspirin - but when should I begin?  I'd be grateful for any advice on this.
All the very best to everyone here, at whatever stage you are.  Hope lots of donors come forward for those who are waiting and lots of BFPs for those at tx stage!  
Kitty


----------



## crusoe

Just a quick post from me (tea break at work!!!)

AJ - glad the FET went well. I'm praying for a postive result for you. 

Bel and Paxi - good luck at Ceram. Bel I truly hope it is 3rd time lucky.   

Casey - thanks for the stuff about feeding DH. I'm a bit overwhelmed and I think my DH might be too!!!!

Something nice happened to me for a change yesterday. I sit opposite a guy of about 22 at work. On my desk when I got in was a really nice thoughtfully written card from him and a tiny wooden box. Inside the box were 7 tiny  "Guatamalan worry people." The idea is you tell them all your worries, pop them under your pillow at night and in the morning everything is solved!!! I could have sat up all night sharing my worries but I gave them the condensed version and did put them under the pillow. I can't say they have solved anything as I don't appear to be magically pregnant over night but I was really touched by the thoughtfulness of someone I don't know well and doesn't know all I have been through lately but has recognised I need a bit of support. Aren't some people nice!!!

Love to all - especially AJ and Bel
Crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl

Aj - wonderful to read your lovely long post ..... warm and snug in barcelona, its so chilly here so enjoy the warmer weather of spain ... as always i (and everyone else) is sending you positive thoughts.  Its great news that your frosties thawed, and we are  certainly due for some bfp's - hopefully you will lead the pack!

Crusoe i'm laughing at the thought of you speaking all night (and giving the condensed version) to your little guatemalan worry people!  It is lovely when people reach out to us on this road.

Bel and Paxi - will be holding you both in my thoughts for Ceram - as i said for Aj - we are due massive listings of bfp's and you are all in my thoughts and messages to the universe - WE WANT BABIES!  (Actually i dont use the word want - because apparently if you tell the universe you want something it gives you want!  so i phrase it as ready for babies!!!  (Okay i'm not going to go in lenght about this but some guru who i pulled up once and asked why i wasnt getting what i wanted from the universe and i was asking (okay pleading and begging told me this!)
Paxi i hope your scan went well - i would email ruth about the aspirin, i did and i think i had to start taking it when i started the progynova, but check with ruth.

gigglygirl i want to come for a cuppa and crunchie tooooooooooo  

Angela and Plurps - hope you are doing well, good news from both of you, and holding thumbs for both of you.

Big hello to PinkPaula, Mrs Minerva, LesleyJane, Chrissie, Sharon, Nugs, Dianne, Kasia, Kendra, Iain, Steve, 
Karen, RozLu, Rozi, Kayse, Roze, Joy, , Cesca, Andrea, Becca, Michelle, Pearl, Dawn, AlmaMay, Nats, Katherine (Kone), Vaklie, Jet, PurpleChikck, Beanie, AlanElaine, Jules, SarahElizabeth, Izzy, Twiggy and Boakie 

(Okay i have to admit i copied all your names from AJ - the guru of posting and rembering  everyone   
so if i left anyone out its AJ's fault


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi everyone!  Thanks for all your good wishes.  I always feel you guys right behind me. xx

Bel - I had to laugh at the image of your DH having a "powernap"!  He must be exhausted from all this preparation, the scans, the packing, etc!  Thanks for your lovely message.  I shall keep everything crossed for you and say a prayer in the Cathedral here in Barcelona tomorrow when we visit it.  The story of my friend isn't very exciting but goes along nicely with your DH having his powernap!  My best friend is a man.  He's lovely and really supportive.  He's the only person outside my Mum and one sister I've told about the donor IVF.  He's been through the whole IVF thing with me for the past 2 years bless him.  However, having dinner the other night, I mentioned that DP might have to have a biopsy if this FET isn't a BFP.  He went green and asked "where exactly is the biopsy taken from?"  I told him and I thought he was going to pass out!  He then said that if he was my DP he wouldn't have it done and I was being wicked asking him to have this done!!  I replied that "after all the blood tests, the scans, the probes, the treatment, the meds, the disappointment, the worry, the A & E stay when a scan went wrong and poisoned me with the fluid, the heartache.....he would have the bloomin' biopsy, no questions asked!  It's not too much to ask is it?!!  He's even called DP to commiserate!  Honestly!  Tut, tut!  Weaklings, that's alll I can say.  DP has been very quiet about the possibility......I reckon he wants this time to be a BFP more than ever!!

Giggles - loved your saying "you have to be in it to win it"!  Sorry work is rubbish.  I suppose your circumstances make it jar even more.  The adoption process sounds fruitful. xx

Nugs - I can't believe you're 23 weeks preggars!  Where did that time go?!  Enjoy. xx

Casey - wow!  Your efforts and discipline with the vits and complimentary medicines is phenominal!  I take my hat off to you both.  That's wonderful, your DH giving his all.  I always think that if you've ticked all the boxes, the universe takes you seriously.  Just my thinking on it. xx

Paxi - hope your scan went well.  I think the baby aspirin should be started as soon as poss.  Check with your consultant though.  It thins the blood and helps with the endo thickness and blood flow to the womb. xx

Alison - a bio-chemical pregnancy, as I understand it, is where the embryo starts to implant but for some reason the pregnancy doesn't continue.  This happens at the implantation/end of 2 week wait period rather than, say, at 9 weeks.  It is then callled a biochemical pregnancy.  x

Crusoe - so touched by the young man's sensitivity and kindness.  There is hope out there in this big old world when a young man of 22 can sense the emotion in his colleague and be bothered and touched to act on it.  Ahhh.  Warmed my heart. xx

Safarigirl - you forgot JANNY!!!!  i woke up in the middle of the night and thought "opps, I forgot dearest Janny!"  True!  How sad is that?!  Your post made me hoot with laughter!  I forgot you once, and I never forgot you again! xx

Have a great day all.  I am slowly getting round to answering IMs, thanks so much.xxx


----------



## weeble

<stands with hands on hips and bottom lip out>

So what am I, squashed tomato. You forgot me 

Crusoe - What a lovely yound man, such a sweet thing to do. 

AJ -                               

Im off to Czech Rep for my hysteroscopy on Sunday and Ive got a stinking cold, so hoping and praying that they will still do it, wish me luck girls.

Love
Weeblexx


----------



## valie

hi all,

HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY!!          

Safarigirl  yes I see you copied AJ's names cos she spelt mine wrong too!! It's Valie, not Vaklie!!  Slap on the wrist!!  

Paxi        I'm already on baby aspirin, even though I'm still waiting on donor but you might want to ask your consultant about it.

Ali40        A chemical pregnancy I think is as follows;  You know when they take the blood test to see if you're pregnant and it picks up on a certain level of a hormone and that gives you a positive? Well I think the test has to register a count of 12 of that hormone before you're actually pregnant (approx 12, I'm not sure but it has to be at a certain number anyway), so a chemical pregnancy (i think!) is where you do the test but it registers slightly less than the number it should. So say it's supposed to be 12 but you register 10. If you get a reading like this, they can't say you're actually pregnant but you might be. It would be a horrible stressful time cos you don't know what's going on. Things might progress and your count get higher (pregnant) or it might just be your body misleading you and the count could go down again. I believe there are even cases when your count could register 12 but it's not a real pregnancy but your body misleading you. As I said, very stressful, I think you'd have a case of "so near yet so far".  I'm sure someone else will have a much more informed answer to give you but that's roughly the idea.

Crusoe          yes I found that list of vits a bit much too. I don't think I could keep up to all that! Good on you Casey for doing so much homework on this subject!  I just put dh on Chromium (the main one for helping fertility according to Casey!) and also Milk Thistle. It's supposed to clear alcohol out of the system (he used to drink more than he should). I just take zinc and selenium for general reproductive health. My brother has been giving these to his cows for years to stop the womb lining coming away and maintain their pregnancy so maybe there's something in it!!   

I also take baby aspirin for womb blood flow (although you should check with consultant) and evening primrose oil. ( I just started taking it cos it's supposed to be very good for your skin and anti-ageing, but I'll keep you posted on that!)  However if Casey says it's good for fertility then it must be, she knows her stuff!!

Love to All, 

Valie xx


----------



## Paxi

Me again - thank you all so much for the aspirin advice!  Scan was fine - so hopefully all set to fly out on Tuesday - still can't believe it's happening.
Safarigirl, Valie & Crusoe - thank you for your help.
AJ - still sending vibes for your frosties.
Bel - thinking of you - hope all is well for your flight tomorrow.
I'm feeling a lot better - wondering if I was just stressing about the scan?  
Good luck to everyone here - and thank you all for your support thus far!
Kitty


----------



## Plurps

Just a quick note before we dept for IM....4 embies survived the night   

lets hope they get through tonight too......

love and luck to all      

P


----------



## Clara Rose

Best of luck Plurps     - I am in Barcelona too and my transfer is tomorrow. I can´t wait!

Clara


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Good luck Plurps and Clara! 

I've just received a phone call from IM to tell me my ET is on 22nd March! So, we have to fly out on Monday! I can't believe it's so soon. Wow!

I hope you're doing well AJ!

It seems like we are all off to Barcelona at the moment!


Hi to everyone else too,


Kasia


----------



## safarigirl

Janny, VALIE - sorry its AJ's fault, really it is!
Big hello to JAnny - and Valie, AJ will never get it wrong again, which means neither will I


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thank Crunchie it's Friday!!!

I love Fridays cos I don't go to work... Yay!!! So instead have done the food shopping, walked the dog, had a piano lesson (no practice for months and getting very embarassing as I'm so rubbish all i can play is Abba's 'The Winner Takes It All' and 'The Snowman' but at least my piano teacher's lovely) and done a load of washing. Who has time for work? Best mate on her way round with her 2 year old who told me she loved me on the phone last time we spoke. Ahhhhh. So cute, and so much better than going to work! God, I do drivel!!   Sorry, ladies!!

There certainly seems to be something in the air, lots going on. I really hope you ladies in tx bring us some good news soon. I'll keep checking in for all your news. Would copy & paste the personals but too lazy, it is Friday after all. Sorry.   

Don't reckon my DH would want to take that many vitamins but he did succumb to zinc!
Better go, visitors here,
Love Lisa
xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
Plurps , clara rose, paxi, kasia and bel - wishing you alll lots and lots of      and      
Thinking of you and praying for lots of BFPS !!!!!!!!!!!

As for vits etc - i know im a bit obsessed and it costs a fortune but i feel better too knowing we've done evything we can - we'll see if it all helps or not   

Ali - ask as many questions as like hun - as the other said a bio-chem is when you get a faint positive on the end of your 2ww - the level is 5 on the HCG to count as a positive - but the level on HPTs are 25-50 - I got 12 then 16 and then it went away again - i was told the embie had implanted but then didn't progress - so yes as Valie said so near and yet so far 

Valie - HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY to you too - hope youre having a good one !
BTW evening primrose balances your hormones but some say you shouldn't take it after ovulation if trying to get pg as it also helps the womb to contract and shed its lining Chromium helps to balance your blood sugar so its good for dieting -
The best vits for fertility are selenium, zinc, Vit E, Vit B , Vit C and folic acid

AJ - I know what you mean about men - me and dh went for a screeing test yesterday and he was saying i hope they dont touch my bits to which i replied ive had every medical instrument i can imagine near mine, ive had crowds and audiences of people commenting on internal parts of anatomy that dont see the light of day and ive had so many injections and patches and pills i feel as tho i walk around with a big sign saying HORMONE ALERT !!! and he's moaning about a little swab   

Gigglygirl - i love fridays too coz im off and i go to my pilates class and the gym and feel all good and virtuous afertwards ( as im eating my chocolate   )  

Crusoe - i think it was alovely thought and gesture from your colleague - 

anyway hi and bye to everyone else im 
love caseyxxx


----------



## Paxi

Plurps, Clara, Kasia, Good Luck!  
Kitty


----------



## kaz t

Hi Girls

Can i join you all please?

Came back from IM Barcelona on Tuesday having had ET on Monday the 13th March,test on the 27th!!

Two good embryos on board and three to freeze so i was very happy and i thought the clinic was great.

Enjoyed my short break in Barcelona a great city,back to work for me on Monday,today i've had lot's of stabbing pains on and off but trying not to read too much into any syptoms.

Wishing you all well theres several of you already in Barcelona or on your way wishing you all so much luck.

Love Karen xx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Everyone

So much seems to be happening for a Friday afternoon.

AJ - Good good luck for your frosties and thank you for the bio chem info.

Valie - Thank you for a very detailed bio chem answer.

Casey - This bio chem thing sounds terrible and I am sorry that it happened to you - it must have been a real roller coaster.

Plurps, Clara, Kasia and Kaz t - all heading towards the final few hurdles - loads of positive vibes for you wishing you all the luck in the world.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Jassie

Hello all - just a quick post from me.
Well, we're in Spain but no tx for us this time as my left ovary is stupid. Or rather, it's not the ovary that's stupid but me for working long long hours at work before we came out which ballsed up my hormones which in turn ballsed up my follicle on my left ovary which didn't rupture when it should have done, which clogged up my ovary, which delayed my period, which made me think that perhaps, just perhaps, I was pregnant already - but in fact just meant that we had to abandon this cycle as my ovary didn't know if it was coming or going. Stupid, stupid, stupid.
But, in the true spirit of bouncebackability, I have already found a yoga class on the internet which runs every day near to where I work and I will be telling my boss there is NO WAY I am working past 5.30pm. 
Please, anyone working their socks off right now - stop it!
Jx


----------



## Ruth

Does that include me?!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jassie - so sorry that you are not going ahead with treatment this time, how very disappointing for you! Sending you   But well done on booking your yoga class, I'm sure that you will be chilled (and supple!) in next to no time.

AJ - glad that your frosties thawed. Hope that they are bedding down for a long stay! 

Karen - welcome! Great new that you have two onboard and three frosties. 

Sorry for no more personals, but it is way past my bedtime!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jassie- you always have such a positive attitude, even if you might be feeling a bit [email protected]~%ed off. I'm sure with such PMA you'll get there soon. Your posts make me laugh, even if you're relaying something less than positive and I'm glad you post here cos it's great to see someone who can cope with all this!!! I think we all can most of the time, but you do it with a smile.    I'm definitely going to try to work less myself, although it's impossible until Sept so I'm not sure if we'll have a tx in June like we planned or not, we need to play it by ear according to my stress levels... What do you do for a job?

Good luck Karen, your embies on board sound great and you're nearly a week through your 2ww already!    

Crusoe- your colleague sounds lovely, you're a lucky lady to have such nice people around you. Hope you're doing ok.

Dawnguzz- How are you, my lovely Haven't been online when you have for ages, mostly cos I'm too busy bloody working. Note to self- must stop swearing!   Sorry girls.

Good luck to AJ, Kasia, Valie, Plurps, Clara Rose, Bel and anyone else I've forgotten.     

Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## kone

No Ruth we need you to keep working as hard as usual sorry.Good luck to all you coming up to your treatment can't keep up with you all must be my age.Aj everything is crossed for you.Jassie so sorry for your disappoinment.Karen well done two precious embies on board good luck.Hi to everyone else,off for some retail theraphy now
Katherine


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls
AJ - good luck with your embies    

Crusoe - I loved your story about the guatamalan dolls, so nice of someone to do that for you.  I think we should all get ourselves some guatamalan dolls 

Weeble - good luck with your hysteroscopy.  Hope you are feeling better soon afterwards and youcan get rid of your cold beforehand. 

Plurps - lots of luck to you again, 4 embies sounds great!  

Clare Rose - good luck with your transfer, hope to hear you have  BFP soon  

Kassie - Great news on your ET, time to get packing now!!

Kaz T - welcome and here's hoping you too have a BFP very soon.   

Jassie - so sorry to hear about your trip.  Can't believe stress can do that to you.  I really hope the yoga classes help.

We just had Paddy's Day here, went out for a meal with DH's family.  Looking forward to the rest of the weekend.  Spent last weekend in bed sick with flu and nausea virus that is going around.  

Does anyone know how long it takes for AF to show after "Decap" injection?

Hi to everyone else and wishing you all a lovely relaxing weekend!!!  

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## hola69

All i can say is JEEZ! you can guys can talk..wow..Ive only been offline a couple of days and have at least 42 pages to read     

I do love it tho..have been sat here with a huge urn of tea and reading through all youre updates..

AJ - am praying that this is youre time sweetheart..i do have a good feeling..take it easy now and look after yourself..thinking of you..

Jassie - poor you, bet you were dissapointed..I am for you. You are so strong though and yes you have an amazing bouncebackability! You did make me think too..I have to stop stressing and working too much too..sometimes my job just takes over..you know how it is! I would give it all up tomorrow though for you know what! Hope youre next go is the one..you deserve it hun xx

Kaz- course you can join us..good luck for your test date..xx


Clara, Kasia..Plurps- great news re your embies , and bel (hope you have a safe journey and all goes well) wishing you tons of luck and thinking of you xxxx

Weeble - how could we forget you?? Youre unforgettable thats what you are...la la  


RSMUM - hope you enjoyed youre girsl night out..I have one tonight and am so looking forward to it..hope alls well with you and bet youre getting excited.

Gigglygirl--yeah! I love Fridays..my fav day of the week..as its 'le weekend'..suffice to say I hate mondays- 

Well not much news from me except Im booked in for a prolactin test at Care on Tuedsay - am hoping its good news and the levels come down..Had a pleasant surprise though as I when I asked how much I was expecting her to say something ridiculous but guess what its only costing a tenner..Ill have two in that case - ha ha..

Anyway hope everyone has a fab weekend..all the 2ww are going to look after themselves and sending you lots of     

Hi to everyone else..apologies for not listing you all but my memory isnt like it used to be, doesnt mean that Im not thinking of you all..xx

Love to you all my ff's

Lesley xxx







C


----------



## weeble

PurpleChick & Lesley - Aww fanks girls.  

PurpleChick - After decap my Af took anything upto a week to show up. Hope yours arrives soon. 

Lesley - May I say what a charming singing voice you have. 

Jassie - So sorry you had to cancel your cycle. I will blow you loads of bubbles to make you feel happy.  

Karen - Sending you lots of              

Well this time tomorrow I will be about to take flight.   Only problem is......I cant actually find my passport.   I havent had it since before we moved. Do ya think I should start panicking now or later. You can guarrantee it will be in the last place I look. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Love
Weeblexx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh blimey Weeble!  I'd get as much looking for that passport as I could!  Hope you find it!  Good luck for the hysteroscopy and finding your passport!  Hope the cold is better now.  So sorry it looks like I forgot you....I actually mentioned you in my main posting you were THAT important to me!   It was Safarigirl who forgot you!!!!!      Dreadful!!!  I did forget Ladyblue. Lisa and Ruth though.....   Good luck Weebles! xx

Jassie - so sorry things aren't working well for you at the moment.  Glad to see  you're staying focused and hopefully next time......xx


Karen (Kaz) - way to go!  Lots of lovely embies and I hope they're bedding down nicely.  Good luck for testing on the 27th, which is the same date as myself (although I have to check this is correct as I only had my FET this Thursday!) xx

Kasia - Wooooowooooooow!  That's gone sooo quickly!  You must be so excited?!  Good luck for ET and have a great flight out.  Yep, there's loads of us here in Barcelona (although I'll be home by then) and we should have a party! Sending you lots and lots of babydust. xxxx

Valie - so sorry for misspelling your name.....I'm not going to blame Safarigirl this time...(tee hee).....I'm going to blame the foreign keyboard in my hotel room!  x

Plurps!!  Wow!  4 embies, that's fantastic!  You must be here in Barcelona too!  I really hope this is the one for you.  Good luck sweets.  Everything crossed. xx

Paxi - great news!  Good luck for next week and have a great flight on Tuesday. xx

Purplechick - hope you feel much better soon. xx

RSMum - hope there's no hangover ma lady?!!  Would be disappointed if there wasn't actually!  Not long for you now.......xxx

Good luck to Clara and hope all went well today. xxx

Giggles - hope you have a great weekend, as good as your Friday. xx

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. Love, AJ xxx


----------



## boakie

Hi does anyone know whether being on anitdepressants with have any long term effect on the trying to have a baby through IVF with egg donation.

thanks Boakiexxx


----------



## crusoe

Jassie - just read your news. I am so sorry your treatment isn't going ahead,  I can completely understand how disappointed you must be. I hope you can salvage some time in the sun and can start planning a future cycle.

AJ - you seem to be permanently popping into my mind. I hope those embies are settling in nicely.  

Bel - I have been thinking about you today too. By now I hope you have arrived safely in Marbella. I hope the next few days are as stress free as possible and that you bring back a big, big, big BFP.

Good luck to everyone else currently having treatment too.

Karen - welcome and lots of luck. I hope your 2ww isn't too horrible and you are successful. 

I had a horrible dream last night (I don't think the Guatamalan worry people are helping me much) I dreamt I was the only person left on the abroadies board. Everyone else had moved over to the buns and babies board and I was just left typing messages to myself!!! While I desperately hope for BFP's for everyone I do hope I'm not left behind!!
I felt terribly down this morning - in that mindset of "why are we doing this, its never going to work etc etc" but my DH dragged me out for some retail therapy and stood patiently outside changing room doors while I tried on loads of stuff and bought loads of stuff I can't afford. We then got home cleaned out an overflowing cupboard and got rid of loads of rubbish (very theraputic) and took Bertie for a long walk to blow away the negativity. We have also booked a weekend break for our anniversary in April so hopefully all my positivity will come flowing back soon. Bad luck has to change sometime doesn't it?

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## badger b

evening everyone!
hope you all are having a nice relaxing weekend,,me,ive been working today and will be tomorrow too,shucks!


Jassie,
sorry to hear your treatment was abandoned,bug hugs to you x

karen and AJ

good luck with testing on the 27th,fingers crossed its your time 

Plurps,

4 embies,great! positive vibes coming your way! 


kasia,good luck with et!


paxi,good luck on tuesday!

bel,hope you arrived safely in spain,hope to heatr from you soon


im waiting for a phone call off ruth to say the donors af has arrived,problem is, it was due 16th,and after having 2 donors change their mind,im feeling slightly nervous!surely it cant go wrong again,can it?!


love to everyone



badger


----------



## Grumpygirl

Third time lucky, Badger!!!!!!!!!

HUGS    
Love
Lisa
xx

PS Really should have a life on Sat night!! Going out tomorrow instead.... If I can be bothered!


----------



## Lara B

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Went out for lunch today at TGI Friday's, had some yummy Jack Daniel's chicken but did feel that I ate too much.  Then tried to do some shopping for myself but ended up buying a Mother's Day pressie and some cream eggs as Easter gift for my class.

Can't believe that this time last week we'd just come home from Ceram - where does the time go?

 Badger, hope your donor's AF arrives soon so you can move forward with your tx.

Sorry that things didn't work out this time Jassie.  I've said it before and I'll say it again, this IVF business doesn't half feel like a rollercoaster ride.  There are so many ups and downs that those who haven't been through it don't always realise.  

Crusoe, what a lovely thought from your colleague.  I've seen those worry dolls before and have often thought about getting them.  Maybe you could do with a dreamcatcher with your bad dreams?  I'm glad that your retail therapy helped you today, and you have a lovely weekend away to look forward to.  Keep your pecker up (ooer) and take care of yourself.

Boakie - sorry, can't help you with your question about anti depressants, hope someone else can give you some advice.  

Oh dear Weeble, I hate it when that happens.  Hope you've found your passport for your trip.  Always look in the same place twice, once after a while of looking because although you won't see it the first time, it sometimes just appears the second time!!  

Kasia - good luck for your ET in Barcelona.

AJ and Karen, snuggling thoughts for your embies, here's to some BFP's on the 27th.   

Plurps I'm so glad that your four embies continued, fingers crossed its also going to be a BFP for you too.    

Fab news Paxi, good luck for next week.

Hi to everyone else on FF, wherever you are with tx.

Love Lara x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Arrived safely in Marbella yesterday. The weather is awful!! Rain, rain and more rain!! 

We should have EC on Wednesday, so we have a few days rest before which is great.

Crusoe - Thank you for your wishes. Please keep everyhting crossed for us. Sounds like you´ve done some much needed retail therapy!!

Paxi - See you next week.Safe Journey,x

Badger - I´m hoping and praying that your donor is okay. It can´t happen again, that would be unbelievable bad luck. Keeping everything crossed for you,x

Jassie - So sorry to read your post. Hope you are taking things a little easier now,x

Holly - I have your ´Good luck´ charms safe with me. Hope you are okay,x

AJ - Hope you are taking things easy too. Sending you lots of sticky vibes,xx

Hi to everyone else,

Lots of love,
Bel,xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  Thanks so much for your good wishes - don't know what I'd do without you.

Crusoe - so sorry you had this nightmare.  I've had it too - in waking state as well.  It's awful.  It's simply untrue as well.  I hope you're feeling much better today.  Your DH sounds so supportive and lovely, ditto Bertie!  We will both get to be mummies.  Remember the train journey.  As Lilly said to me, let's hope it's an express train this time!  Big hugs to you and hope you look fab in those clothes!  I can't even buy myself clothing as I've put so much weight on.......used to be slim not that long ago and I'm blaming both the drugs and the stress of it all.  xxx

Weeble - hope you found the passport?!!!! x

Bel - glad you arrived safely.  The rain will probably fizzle out and you can enjoy some time with DH in the sun before Wednesday.  So excited for you and I am sending you lots and lots of babydust.  Good luck darling/ xxxx

Boakie - I am not a medical doctor, so please check this out, but I believe that anti-depressants won't affect the baby if they are the right sort.  I was told this by my GP who suggested I take them last year when I was very upset and I was worried it would affect IVF.  However, I didn't take them, preferring to get myself out of it, and I would suggest you also check with your IVF clinic as well as any GP, just incase.  Hope you're feeling ok? xxx

Badger - you've got more chance of winning the Lottery than having another donor pull-out on you or abandoning their cycle!  So go buy a Lottery ticket!  You just couldn't be that unlucky and if you were, there would be a "divine" reason for it!  As I said before, I believe those 2 donors weren't right for you and this one will be the one.  Just my theory!  xxx

Spoke to the lovely Clara Rose here in Barcelona.  We couldn't meet as she was bedresting and I'm sure she'll share her good news with you when she returns.  So excited for you Clara and great to speak. xxx

Good luck to all you 2wwers.  There are so many of us at the moment, I feel we ought to have a rolecall soon, just to make sure we keep tabs on everyone!

Got DP beside me looking over my shoulder asking "what is DH?  DP?  2wwers?  BFP?  BFN?, etc"!!!  I told him to get with the programme, for heaven's sake!!

Love, AJ xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Just thought I would drop in before I leave for the airport. AJ - it was great speaking to you! I do hope we get to talk again soon! I hope the 2ww is going well.  

The good news from me is that I have two embies on board, a 10/10 and an 8/10, so I am very happy indeed!  My donor was such a perfect match - same height, same hair colour and she even had green eyes - I´m amazed they were able to find a green-eyed donor in Spain. And she is only 25, which is fantastic. The whole experience was fantastic, the staff at IM are great, even though I did not see the lovely Dr Olivares.  I could not be happier with the clinic...they are wonderful and I would recommend them to anybody. Now all I have to do is get my BFP! 

Wishing all the 2wwer´s the very best of luck!

Clara x


----------



## RSMUM

Mornin' all..

Wow! There are so many of us now it's REALLY hard to keep up.

AJ - How are you doing? Thinking of you? Did you get the train back from Spain again this time?Do you test on the 27th? I'm keeping everything that I can find crossed for you!    Had a lovely night on Thursday thanks, realised the last one had been before Xmas so don't feel TOO guilty!We all met up for a 5 mile hike up the hills in the snow the next morning- it was BLISS!

Karen -    for you and your embies

Badger - I keep thinking of you - you must be soo nervous - PLEASE let Ruth call today and this one be IT for you.

Plurps - so glad to hear your good embie news -thinking of you  

Jassie - oh, my heart dropped when I erad your post - you must feel sickened, hwo can your body DO that to you? SOOO glad you've found a yoga class - I only go once a week and LOVE it..It will really help, I'm sure..what more can I say chuck? Thanks for being so positive and cheerful for us all, you've certianly lifted my spirits with your posts on many a   day..

Lesleyjane - how was your night out? How are things? Think I owe you an IM..


Crusoe - I really hope you enjoy your weekend - so sad to read about your nightmare ...you have been through some real cr*p - just wanted to send you a huge  


Weeble - I just had the same thing happen to me! Lara is right! I panicked then went back to look in the first place and there it was! ALL the best for everything!

who have I forgotten? - 

giggly - enjoy your Sunday! ,  
Kasia, good luck in Barcelona,  
Boakie, take care, 
Bel - how are you doing chuck? Everything crossed that this is the one! 
Paxi - GOOD LUCK! 

Now who was it who ( lucky thing! ) had an evening of  planned? Hope you ahd a good one!

Oh, I'm running out of time - DD wants to "DO the smileys"..

BIG MASSIVE apologies to all of you I've forgotten to mention..I haven't forgotten you..but things move sooo quickly on here!  

BIG HUGS to you all!

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie before DP and I pop out for our Spanish lunch.....this is getting to be a habit!  Just hope it isn't Groundhog day again come the 27th!  

RSMum - just to say, I gave Dr Walker your DVD!  She was going to vet it before letting the boss see it!  I thought she was marvellous on it.  She's so pregnant now, only 3 to 4 weeks to go!  She's working right up to the last moment!  Shall miss her......but I'm hoping I will miss them all because I will never see them again, ever!!!!

Love for now, AJ xx


----------



## Lara B

Good morning everyone.

AJ, have a lovely lunch, I'm sure the 27th will be different than last.

Clara - great news about your precious cargo, here's to a BFP very soon.  Your donor did sound perfect, and you are lucky to get someone with green eyes too. 

Bel, so sorry that the weather is miserable, but I'm sure its just a glich and will return to its former glory in the next day or so.  Best of luck with your EC on Wednesday, enjoy relaxing for the few days before. 

Hi to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## Newday

Bel 
just wanted to wish you loads of luck hope it's your turn

   

looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back

Loave Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
Just a quick post from me. 

Bel - glad you arrived safely. I can't believe it is raining in Marbella - it is actually quite sunny here for a change and Bertie and I have just had a snooze on the sofa bathed in warm sunlight!! I am sure the rain will stop and it's good you have a few days to relax before EC. I will be thinking about you all week!

Badger- lightning can't strike in the same place  3 times - I am sure this donor will be fine. Good luck with your tx.

AJ - enjoy your Spanish lunch - hope it's not raining in Barcelona too! Hopefully the next time you are in Spain enjoying lunch it will be on a holiday with your DH and your little boy or girl!

Clara - great news about your tx - here's hopning for a BFP

Dawnguzz - how are you. May is fast approaching... and how are things with your step daughter now?

Thanks for all your good wishes. I am feeling more postitive today - the sun is shining and that always helps me.
Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

Clara and Bel - our posts clashed! GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK to you both!!!Brill news on the embies Clara!

Wow AJ - I didn't even know Victoria was preggers!!! What a lovely woman she is!


Just been for a long walk with Clive, the dog and DD so feeling a bit less harrassed - fish-finger sarnies for lunch - yum yum! 
D x


----------



## alanelaine

I can never keep up with all these pages of posts but thanks to all who blew bubbles and offered support for our impatience.  We've had some news from Ruth which, hopefully, will result in a donor being found sooner rather than later.

A&E


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

well its official - Ive quit the ****!!! Hip hip hooray! I now have sticky sqaure marks all over my body and look like a dot to dot from the patches...   Its gonna be hard but hey am determined this time to crack it! Ive also booked myself for 2 sessions of keep fit and bought 50 million different types of caffeine free tea.. so here gos the health drive AGAIN! wish me luck and help to stave off the nastys pangs..

Bel - so glad you arrived safely..am really excited for you hun! Sounds like the weather is like when we were there! You have the same luck as me    Just pamper yourselves with food and a glass of fruit juice or something (nearly said wine then - oops! ). Keep us posted hw you get on and lots of love to you xx

Rsmum..what a lovely post and you are so much better than remembering than me..Was thinking of you yesterday as Im back at Care Tuesday for my prolactin test and remembered you were there too... I will try to IM you too this week to see how youre doing..Have decided lesss time at work and more realxation and FF is in order- am taking Jassies advice! Can I be nosy? Whats on this DVD of yours?

A & E - ooh that sounds exciting..fingers crossed youre wait isnt long! x

Crusoe - am glad you are feeling more positive and try to relax xx I know exactly what you mean about the nightmare - me too! I thought the other day that I have to stop thinking about the next time just in case it doesnt work and have a contingency plan in place. I reckon I would probably try again but am also thinking of adoption.. MY dh said he doesnt want to think of it not working again - bless him but I reckon you have too as its a big fall if not! I will be on FF with you..even if we are the only 2 left - ha ha 

Badger - this is youre time now..I know it..please try not to worry and put yourself under any stress..heres a big hug xx 

Weeble - thanks re the voice but not many would agree.! ha ha

Boakie - hope you get some answers? Are you on them now..I agree that I think it depends on the tablets and you should get more advice. I hope you get it sorted and am sure it will be ok...

Clara rose - WOW thats fantastic..fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you masses of    

AJ - hope its going ok and youre feeling poitive..I have good feelings for this time and you! Hope you enjoyed youre lunch a la spanish! What did you have?? You know me and food  

Love and happy thoughts to everyone else not mentioned..enjoy youre evening and  and lots of love..

I had a great nite last eve with my mates but am suffering today..had an awful thought today  that I had been drinking vodka and red bulls - what an eejit! I forgot the no caffeine rule..what a burk I am..well its vodka and tonice for me from now on (slimline too!  ^idiot )

byee Lesley x


----------



## badger b

i cant stop grinning!

had a phone call from ruth today to say my donor started drugs yesterday,phew!!!
was nervous yesterday thinking maybe it had gone all horribly pear shaped again!
so looks like were flying out either sun 26th or mon 27th for etc 28/29th. 

lesley,good luck with quittng the ****!sending you positve vibes to help you on your way

bel,glad you arrived safely,sorry to hear the weathers not great,hope it picks up before you leave so you get some rays!good luck with your donors ec and et.
AJ and Clara rose
fingers crossed for you both for testing

paxi, good luck and ill be thinking of you on tuesday!

love to everyone,hope everyones had a nice weekend


----------



## radnorgirl

lesleyjane,

Go girl! You can do it. The fear of quitting is much worse than giving up itself. You have to believe in yourself. That is not something that you can force - you will find that self belief when the time is right. But you have already done the hardest bit. Every day will get easier.

On Tuesday me and dh celebrate 5 months of no smoking. I smoked around 25 a day for over 20 years.

Well done

Helen
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Just a quick update from us on our return from Ceram.  Firstly, you are all absolutely right Ruth is lovely and we had a really nice long chat I felt like I had known her for years.  We've done all our forms, got all our drugs and are now officially awaiting a donor  

It absolutely chucked it down ALL day Saturday and Sunday so we didnt manage to get to do as much as we would have liked but it was lovely having some quality time with DP and all went well with my scan. I have a slightly strange cervix after some surgery many years ago so having the dummy implant was a godsend as we now know that they need a special catheta (is that the right spelling  ) for our ET when we get to that stage.

So, we now wait........were lucky as were both 0+ and dont really have anything difficult to match, I've got hazel eyes and dp's are blue so we can pretty much take anyone  

Lovely to catch up with everyone's news hope everyone is well this morning

Love, hugs and     to everyone!

Pen


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your wishes. Well...it´s still raining!! But the hotel is lovely and we´ve had a real relaxing time so far. I´ve just checked the forecast though and looks like we will have sun from tomorow!! Just in time for you Paxi!!

Badger - Phew!!! Been thinking of you. So pleased to read your post.

Just wanted you to know that I am still keeping an eye on you all. Aj, I have the same problem with DH, babydust whats that?? Whats BFP and DP!! Urghh!! They just dont get it do they? It´s quite good actually. It´s like having our own secret language!! 

Well..must go, but wishing you all loads of love and luck,
Bel,xx

Bel,xx


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, hope everyone is well!
Badger, so glad your donor has started - ours was a little late and we had an anxious 48 hours wondering if she would go through with it.
Bel, how's the weather?  How are you?  
I'm working today and to 1.15 tomorrow - and then plane takes off from Bournemouth at 4.45 - all going well!
I have everything crossed - it's our first DE IVF but we have 4 failed IVFs behind us and we have been waiting so long for this one...
Any advice on getting a meal in Marbella after 10.00pm?  
I'm feeling excited, but also won't relax fully until we're at the hotel!
Very best of luck to everyone else - 
Kitty


----------



## Janny

Hi all - just back from holiday and have attempted to catch up but failed miserably... 

Kitty you don't have to worry about finding anywhere open at 10pm in Marbella - that's when most of the Spanish sit down to eat dinner! Nowhere will be closed then - just wander out of your hotel and you will be spoilt for choice.

AJ - lots of luck with your 2ww   - and thank you for remembering me  

Bel - everything crossed for you too   sorry about our rain, but it is quite spectacular isn't it? You just don't get rain like this in the UK. Pleased to hear we have a good weather forecast though - on the strength of that I'm going to load the washing machine  

Sorry I can't do personals to everyone, but lots of   to you all - especially those on the 2ww.

Love -

Jan x


----------



## bluebell

Hellooooooooooooooooo everyone !!!  
Just a tiny hello from me. 
I am so so so sorry not to be posting, but motherhood is taking so much more of my time than I realised it would, especially as I am still having difficulty feeding little Ria.  She is such a sweetie and I am madly in love woith her.  The feeding is really stressful though and I have been feeling pretty anxious a lot of the time.  I am having to work really hard to keep my milk supply up. I feel awful as I don't have time to catch up on all the posts, but I think of you all really often, miss you all loads        and can't wait to come back soon.

Loads and loads and loads of love from Bluebell and Ria xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazzer

I apologise in advance if I don't get to post to everyone as trying to have a sneakky peak at the website while I am at work.

Firstly AJ so happy for you that your frosties survived and that they are now back with you. I really wish you all the luck in the world with this cycle

Badger what a releif its all systems  go now then. Fingers crossed for lots of eggs for you. It was meant to be for a reason and I have no doubt this is the one.

Crusoe. Hope your hanging in there. Personally I am having a bit of a bad time of it. Just keep thinking of what ifs and maybes today.

Lesley Jane good luck with the stopping smoking. I need your will power to give up cakes and chocolatesr 

Bel I hope the sun has come out and good luck with your donors ec today and your et on Wednesday. We need some good news

AS for me will have to wait until July which seems ages away as Ceram busy in May plus public holiday. I had hoped to squeese in a quick trip in case my frosties do not survive and then we could hopefully get a fresh donor sooner rather than later. Feel in a bit of a panic lately that times passing by and If I had not been so stupid I would already be 7 weeks instead of having to try again. Still trying to get my head round it all.

Love to all

Sharon


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell soooooooooooooooo good to hear from you. It is no surprise that Ria is a sweetie and that you are so in love with her. I hope the feeding gets easier and less worrying. I think I speak for everyone here when I say "WE MISS YOU LOTS"

Shazzer - I completely understand how you feel. I very much feel time is passing me by. All I do is count days and weeks until my next treatment and I can't help but keep thinking that if I hadn't miscarried I would be 22 weeks now! Life is so cruel. All I want is the opportunity for success and so far I have had one lousy half a go in the UK, one great go in Spain (which resulted in miscarriage) and then the disapointment of the frosties. Doesn't seem much for over 4 years of waiting!!!
All I can suggest is that you try and organise some nice things for the coming weeks to help the time pass more quickly. I understand your fustration about getting another fresh donor but hopefully you won't need one - success might well lie with your frosties. If necessary I am sure CERAM will do everything possible to get you a donor asap and there are always other options in the form of larger clinics who seem to have no waiting lists at all. Hang on in there - it will be worth the wait.

Love to all crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

Hey Shazzer and Crusoe - I am due to go to Ceram in August, so we can chat while we wait!  It does feel like a long time to wait ..... but one thing I do know, is our time will arrive, so in the meantime as crusoe says try to plan some nice things.  I have been trying to swim more (trying to get fit and lose all the weight from the last treatment) regularly, went today, popped out the office at lunchtime and managed to get some lenghts in.  Box of smarties straight after the swim!

Bluebell, lovely to hear from you.  dont worry we will all be here waiting for you when you have some more time (in 2010 !!!!!!) with Ria.  Only joking!

AJ - not sure if you back from barcelona yet, but take it easy, and hope to see you on these boards soon

Jo - when do you leave for Ceram?

Big hello to everyone ....


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys,

Ive got my initial consultation at CERAM next week OMG I am sooooooo nervous can anyone tell me what I should be expecting to happen there so I  wont be too shocked.

Then hopefully if all goes well we will being going there for ED in August

Love to everyone

Boakiexxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

relax boakie, the first consultation is easy .... you will speak to ruth or fiona who will explain the donor process, what you are looking for etc.    The only shocking thing about your appointment in Ceram is how WARM IT IS THERE AND HOW NICE IT IS TO SEE THE SEA!!!!  You will see Dr B who will scan you and do a dummy run to see what type of catheter or whatever the instrumetn is called that they transfer the embie with, is best for you.  This is so they know what to do on the day of the transfer.  It is very easy and relaxed and someone at ceram will take you through each thing, tell you what is happening and what to expect.
relax, it will all go well, and you can then look forward to ED in august.


----------



## boakie

thanks hun, will they do a scan of my womb??

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Boakie,

As SG says, no need to worry, we were there on Friday and its very straight forward and I found it a very positive experience. You will have a chat with Ruth (who is lovely!) and then see Dr. B who is also really down to earth and speaks to you in plain english, no jargon or science just straight forward language. 

You should then have a quick dummy run with the catheter and then a scan where he measures the size of your uterus, et etc. All pain free and over quickly.

After that a quick chat with Ruth and then your free to go.

Hope the sun has come out it was peeing down the entire time we were there!

Ceram make you feel really welcome so nothing to worry about, relax and enjoy being away from the cold  

Pen


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Feeling a bit down today because it's my birthday and no one at work even wished me happy birthday    34 and still without children, its so hard to hear about school friends on friends reuinited who have 2 or 3 children that are getting on for teenagers now.  I visited the local tesco today to pick up some cakes for school tomorrow and saw a colleague who left last year and now has a baby son, I felt terrible but I nipped down the next isle so she wouldn't see me and want to talk to me.  Its not good when it gets you like this, and I know I should face up to it.

Anyway.... sorry, me, me, me!  

Boakie - my first consultation was easy as everyone else has said, except Dr B couldn't do my scan and dummy run as AF was around.   with your appointment next week.

Safarigirl - good going on the exercise thing, I really wish I had that motivation like you.  

Sharon, try to stop being so hard on yourself.  Things might not have continued even if you'd have taken the tablets, so theres a good chance it wasn't because of that.  It's good to have some frosties, I really hope you have success with the next cycle.

Bel, glad to hear that the weather is getting better, catch a few rays while you can because its still cold and damp over here.

Paxi, good luck with your EC this week, fingers crossed you'll get lots of lovely eggs.

Pen, looks like you could be getting a donor before us.  You match better with your bloods and colouring so it shouldn't be too long.  Hope we're not that far behind you.

Lesley - well done for quitting.  Good luck for staying away from them, you know how much better you'll feel.

Well that's it for me at the moment.  Going to have some tea and then visit my mum's.  We're going out for a meal tomorrow night, really looking forward to it.

Lara x


----------



## Ali40

Hello Everyone

Just like Boakie I too have been given my first appointment dates but for IM Barcelona.  Current date is 5th April, DH is checking flight availability as I type so we can confirm tomorrow.  I hope the wait won't be too long before they find a donor my blood group is B+ and I am not sure how common that is?  At least I have dark hair!!

Hope everything is going well with you all - I am becoming an avid reader of this website!!

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## valie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LARA,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!

                   

Love Valiexx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Have a great birthday Lara

             

Meerkat x


----------



## RSMUM

Happy B'day Lara!!             

Deb x


----------



## hola69

Happy Happy B'day Lara and a big b'day hug     enjoy youre evening.

Thanks ever so much everyone for your words of encouragement re the ****..Ive not had one yet but have to say I keep dreaming of them and thinking about them but IM NOT going to give in I promise...I really do   Ive also had no caffeine today either and Ive had the worst splitting headache and wanted to snap at the slightest thing..msut be my body going into shock! Ha HA.

Anyway to take my mind off it I came home and did a work out on the rowing machine and so far so good. The only thing is Ive just ordered a curry from the local takeaway..oh dear never mind eh! I do need some vices 

Aj - hows it going? Hope alls ok? x

Boakie - try not to worry..Ruth and Dr B are lovely and will put you at youre ease and you will wonder why you did after. Look at it as a mini holiday break and pamper youresleves when youre there xx

Crusoe and shazzer- I know how you feel too, I feel like Im treading water and just waiting for my time..am so excited for my next go but scared at the same time..Lets all just chat away till then and keep eachother upbeat and calm..shazzer dont blame yourself for last time as these things happen and its no ones fault..big hugs xx Crusoe, Im so sorry that you miscarried last time, it must be so hard for you sometimes and yet you always seem so upbeat and positive..youre very brave..thinking of you and hoping youre next time is the one xx

Bluebell - FANTASTIC to hear from you and lovely RIA..am glad youre ok and can totally understand how busy you must be. I hope the feeding gets easier and lots of love xx

Bel and penelope..glad all is going well for you..thinking of you xx

Janny..great to hear from you xx

Helen..thanks for the positive thoughts..if you can do it after 25 a day..I can..thanks xx

Badger B - am so so pleased for you..what a releif..thinking of you xx

Off to pig out now..yum yum,

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Lara B

Aww thanks you guys, that's really cheered me up.    See, that's why so many of us use this site, what support you all give !!  

Thanks again.

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Lara, sorry I missed your birthday but I hope you had a great one!  Belated wishes to you and I hope you get everything you wish for.   xx

Just a quickie - we're back from Barcelona and I've got a stinking cold.  Hope this doesn't affect the embies implanting.  Please God.  I've only just had a cold too, in January, so this is very unlike me.  Usually very healthy.

Also, sent an email to the IM re my test date and it's not the 27th but the 30th.  Dr W said that they put your details into a computer and it spills out the procedure and relevent dates but it obviously got this one wrong!  That would explain why the first DEIVF I had, the 2ww was infact a 17 day wait!!  So, Clara Rose, the conversation we had about your 17 day wait.......it's the computer and I'd email the IM to say your testing on day 14.  Oh hum, another 11 days for me then!

Off to nurse myself back to health.......oh, and btw, seeing this is our 3rd ET with the IM, it seems DP has got a tad bored with playing the "I'll get you anything you want, anything the embies want" game with me!      Um.....I'll have to think of a plan.  

Love to all and will post personals tomorrow when feeling tons better.  AJ xx


----------



## RSMUM

WELCOME BACK AJ!!!


----------



## Plurps

Good luck to alll.

Just an update - I can't quite believe it.  Now back from IM where I had two x grade 10  embies implanted and two x 7 frozen.  The donor amazingly is 21 and proven!!!!  she also matched our requirements - apart from being 2" shorter than me !!!!!  

I never ever imagined grade 10 - I hoped for 8 - so its just extraordinary.....

Still in lalaland - don't want to come crashing down to earth just yet.

    to all

P


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

Plurps - great news on your embies.  Enjoy being in lalaland for as long as you can.  

I've had the call from IM - my donor is ready for collection tomorrow so we need to be at the clinic on Friday.  Can't quite believe it's finally happening!  Have got to go for a second scan this afternoon just to double check everything's OK with my lining before we book any flights.  Have been having some brown discharge since Saturday night - IM seem to think it's OK but we just want to make sure.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Louise


----------



## Clara Rose

Welcome back AJ! Thanks for the good advice re. testing dates. I'll definitely get on to IM to see what they say. A 17 day wait would be absolute torture.

Plurps, that's great news about your donor...two 10's, wow! I had a 10 and an 8 and I'm delighted with that. Wishing you good luck for the 2ww.

Louise, best of luck for transfer on Friday!  

Clara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh la, la!  I am using the new "quick reply" facility!  Let's see if it works, or will I mess it up?!  

Plurps - that is absolutely wonderful news!!!!!!  How wonderful.  Rest, relax and remain positive.  Lots of babydust ot you. xx

Louise - it's amazing how it all comes together at once, isn't it?!  That's great news.  Wishing you all the very best for Friday and a bumper collection of eggs, plus top grade embies in buckets full! xx

Clara Rose - hi to you too!  Hope the 2ww is going well.  I'm feeling very sick.  Yesterday I had an awful cold and for the last 2 days have been feeling nauseaus.  Hope my embies are ok, bless them.  I've got a lot of time off work now......unheard of for me!  This time, as I told you on the phone, I decided that I'll have some time off after my ET.  Hope you are resting, etc.  xxx

Oh, just realised there are no smileys or emotions on this page.....bet it's my Mac!  Let's see if this works! 

Debs (RSMum) - you will be flying off soon!!!  Are you ok?  Excited? xxxx

Love to you all, especially Bluebell......lovely to hear from you.  I now have to read back a few pages as I've missed some postings. xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ha, ha!  It worked!  It's great!  Can anyone else see the emotions/smileys on this page or is it just me? xxx


----------



## safarigirl

AJ- what message, what smileys!!!!!!!!  hahahhaha - can see the message but not the smileys!  glad to have you back, take it easy now AJ - i will try and think of someother way to manipulate your lovely DP!!!  (Loved the he's not buying into the getting the embies everything they want game!!!)
Plurps, fantastic news regarding the embies, and some frosties too, that is really brilliant news, sit back and relax
Clararose good luck with the 2ww
lara happy birthday for yesterday - sorry i missed it ....


----------



## Ali40

Ladies

It is so great to see so much positive stuff going on and so many 2WWs.

Lara - sorry I forgot your birthday!!  Happy Belated Birthday.

AJ - Bummer that they got your dates wrong but better to get it right, hope the cold is better and the embies snuggle on in there.

Plurps - your grade 10 embies sound teriffic fingers crossed they snuggle in too. La la land sounds like a good place to be!!

Clara - positive vibes for you.

Louise - am so excited for you - I hope they retrieve a good nest load of eggs.

By the way I have my first appt April 5th at IM - how long does it take them to find donors??

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Plurps

Louise / Clara / AJ - very best of luck with everything.

P


----------



## Louise999

Alison

It doesn't seem to take IM any time at all to find a donor.  The first stage of a DE cycle is to start on the pill (provided by IM) on Day 1 of your menstrual cycle. You are asked to email them to let them know when you've started and they then match you to a donor and instruct you when to stop taking the pill.  In my case I got the email back to say they had found a donor the very next day and this seems pretty common.  I guess they must do some matching before your AF starts and already have a donor in mind.  Good luck at your appointment. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

Louise


----------



## Ali40

Louise

Thanks for the info - that is amazing speed.  I have really looooooonnnnnggggg cycles and when I see them it should (hopefully) be nearing the end so should be able to start the pill within a week or so.  Glad you are so positive about IM, I really have heard nothing but good stuff about them there it does fill you with confidence.  

Hope your scan goes ok this afternoon so you can confirm your flights - a nice relaxing long weekend in Barcelona that is perfect timing.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all, I've been a bit quiet since my first post but have been reading with avid interest - my, aren't you a busy bunch! I have my first appt at IM on April 10th, have booked flights on Cheesyjet and blown the budget on the Hotel 1898 following a recommendation on this site... getting excited / nervous all at the same time... keep thinking that this is our third go so the statistics should be on our side for once! We're hoping to use our own eggs & swimmers, does anyone know much about the procedure, do they use short protocol, etc? 
Sorry for the lack of personals, am really trying hard to remember everyone so I'm sure it won't take long!

PS Lesley, I gave up (cold turkey) more than 5 years ago, from 40 a day! Disgusting I know, and I was a true addict in every sense, so if I can do it, you definitely can!  xxx


----------



## boakie

Hi could anyone tell me what the statistics are for IVF working first time at CERAM with donor eggs, first go in August so I am hoping.

Boakiexx


----------



## kaz t

Hi Girls

Going slightly mad in the two week wait there's quite a few of us at this point right now so let's hope it's positives all round,come we can do this positive positve positive thoughts!!

I'm 8 days post transfer today and have very much carried on as normal without the lifting and have felt less stressed for a normal life well there abouts,avoid any house work good excuse!!

I'm so bloated i look 3/4 months preggers and have had lots of stabbing pains but who knows testing on the 27th March,caun't face an early test would rather live in hope.

Well i may not be posting much as i'm back at work but i'm reading when i can and wishing you all so much.

Love Kaz.


----------



## PurpleChick

Aj, Plurps and Clare - lots of luck in the 2WW.

kaz - hope the time passes quickly at work for you.  Hope to see lots of BFP's from you all soon.

I get to start my progynova tomorrow, I'm sooooo excited about that, silly me!!

PurpleChick


----------



## Lara B

Happy Tuesday everyone

Welcome back AJ, a bit of a pain that your test date has been put back.  My clinic also did bloods late and its hard enough for 2ww never mind 2ww+3 days!  Hope the embies are snuggling in well to their new home.

Plurps, your embies sound great, fingers crossed this is the one for you   

Louise, good luck with your ET, hope you also have some great embies to put back.

Clara, good luck to you to with the 2ww, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Purplechick, nothing wrong with being excited about starting the drugs, its means you're on your way!!

Kaz, hope the signs are good for you and we have the first of a run of BFPs.

Got to go now, going out for my birthday tea.  Hi to anyone I've not mentioned.

Lara x


----------



## RSMUM

Louise - I've sent you some bubbles!

Deb x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope you are all ok?

Aj, Clare, plurps and Kaz- tons of luck and thinking of you.. everything crossed..   

Been a bit of a strange couple of days for me..have been a bit down as every man and his dog has told me their trying for a baby at the mo and you can guarantee they will all fall preggers immediately..so feeling a bit sorry for myself and am DYING to be matched soon..I know I have to keep calm though and stop stressing and now I stressing about stressing    Dr B said I need to learn to relax as its probably the cause of the galactoreah too - the dreaded STRESS!!

Anyway went back to Care today for my blood test and the nurse was very nice but asked me why I was having a prolactin test and why I was going abroad and when I explained it all It actually really dawned on me...everything in detail   Think Ive just been like a robot for a while and chugging along stopping at each post..She was lovely and said how ridiculous it is that donor anonymity has now gone in the UK but its hitting sperm donors harder than egg donors for them. I thought this was quite interesting as she said most of their donors are ladies who are themselves having IVF and dont mind being known but sperm donors are usually students who really dont want to be known. I also explained it was the cost and waiting times too in the UK and she didnt realise that it was less abroad.

Anyway I get my results on Friday hopefully..lets hope all is ok..

Sorry to go on about me guys but I just find it so hard to share with anyone else, my mum would worry sick if I told her I was down and my hubby too and I dont want to make him sad..so knew you guys would listen..

YOURE THE BEST!!!! 

Love to you all and thanks a million for listening xxxx


----------



## kone

Hi Ladies
just back from the gym feeling very self righteous now ,mind you haven't been for a few weeks.
AJ glad you are back safe and sound hope your precious embies are snuggling in good and tight.
Plurps wow what great embies hope you get through the 2ww with your sanity intact.
Clara rose,kaz hope you are managing to cope don't you feel the days will never pass and how can two weeks seem so long.Hoping for BFP for you both and of course AJ and Plurps andany one else testing soon sorry if i forgot you not to good at personals.
Louise good luck for your treatment you must be soo excited safe journey.Alison good luck with your appointment at Im .They do seem to be very quick with finding donors so hopefully you will be starting soon.
Lesley jane hope your tests come back o.k.
Hi to everyone else and especially those in limbo like myself waiting for a donor or to have treatment let's count down the days together.
Clocks go forward at the weekend so lovely bright evenings and spring days to look forward to.
bye for now
Katherinex


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
Another rotten day at work (it's been sooooo bad recently, all I do is whinge, sorry) and no time for any personals but I have been reading your posts so well done and good luck for the flurry of 2wwers, I really hope you can buck the recent trend of bfn's.    

LesleyJane- I know what you mean about not wanting to burden DH & Mum & Dad with your woes, but I end up doing it anyway. A problem shared is a problem halved and all that! Or is it a problem spread around....?!! Ah well, don't bottle it up anyway, it's bad for you. And we're here too...  There are also babies everywhere around us at the moment, can't seem to get away from it. Just trying to think long term.

Have written an email of complaint about a colleague today to my boss. Feeling very brave but so fed up with her, feel like I've been bullied since my return to work almost 18 months ago. What kind of person picks on someone who's just back at work after chemo? She was so mean to me again today I was in tears at work and have had enough of people thinking it's cos I have a lot to cope with. I do, but she's one of them. Grrrrrr.     

Booked a holiday to Paros though in May so have something to look forward to. And my Doc in Athens says they can do tx in June for us and she's trying a donor out now who may be able to do it again for us then, and she's 19!!! Sounds good. I'll know I've got a prob if her wee embies don't work in me!! 

Love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Gigglygirl - good for you for complaing about your work colleague! It is brave of you, but you have to stand up for yourself. I have had less then pleasant colleagues at work and complained to my boss about them and it did get better. You don't deserve it! A holiday sounds a great idea! Something nice to look forward too!

Sending you  

Weeble - I guess that you found your passport.....Hope that the hysto goes smoothly for you.

Katherine - I'm waiting for first consultation, can't wait to get started!

Lesleyjane - these boards are a lifeline aren't they! They keep me sane. Glad that we can all help each other.

Love, luck and tons of  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

Thanks for the good wishes, especially Deb (RSMUM) for the bubbles.  My scan yesterday was OK so I am off to Barcelona tomorrow.  Hoping for some warmer weather - DH says temperatures might get up to 65 degrees.  Blimey, not sure what to pack now!

To those of you waiting to start/go again, I really hope the time passes quickly for you. I found that once I actually started on the medication, time did seem to fly by and reading about everyone else on here beforehand kept me going.

Hope those of you on the 2ww are bearing up.  In one sense I'll be glad to join you but in another I'm not sure I will.  I have always enjoyed the 1st week, it being the closest I've ever got to actually being pg, but the 2nd week is always a killer.  The past 2 times with my own eggs, AF has always shown up around test date so I'm not sure how I'm going to cope this time without that "natural" indicator.  I guess it'll let me live the dream for a bit longer as I'm not an early testing sort of girl - I'd rather live in blissful ignorance.

Louise


----------



## PurpleChick

Afternoon Ladies!

Louise - excellent news about Barcelona.  I hope it all goes really well for you - here's lots of good wishes for you       

Gigglygirl - I think you are right to complain, you don't need the added stress right now.  I hope it all works out!   

Lara B - hope you enjoyed your birthday tea!  Belated wishes to you!!  

LesleyJane - sorry you are feeling down, here's a big hug for you  .  I know its terrible when you see everyone else moving on and you feel like you can't get off the starting block.  I'll listen to you moan about it anytime!!

AJ - good to see you back, hope you are feeling well.

Hi to everyone else not mentioned, so many of you I'm having a hard time keeping up, but I do enjoy reading all your updates.

I started progynova today, so hopefully about 4 - 6 weeks time I'll be off to spain too.  Thinking of staying on in Spain afterward and booking us in somewhere nice in the South of Spain, any suggestions?  God knows we all could do with a holiday after all this waiting and stress  

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## boakie

hey purple chick all the bestxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am going to Spain in Aug, when will I start taking prognova im already on HRT because i've no ovaries,

Got my initial consultation nxt Friday cant wait, I just want to get the ball rolling now though seems like i've been waiting for this for ages.

Hubby bless his heart seems to think this will work first time oh if only!!!

He seems to think that they will seperate the yolk from the white when the create embies OMG !!!!

ALL MY LOVE AND LUCK TO EVERYONEXXXXXX

Gigglygirl sent you an IM dont take the rubbish from your colleague your sooooo much better than that person lots of lovexxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Boakie - good luck with your consult.  Its great to get things moving along.

I really hope it does work first time for you and your luvvly hubby.  You have a great chance of it working.  

Nothing ever worked 1st time for me, so I'm looking at this as a series of 3 attempts.  It would be a bonus to work out first time.

Whats the story with the bubbles, I've been blowing everyone (sounds so ruuudde!!)  Does it mean anything, or it just a way for us girlies to pass the time!!

PurpleChick


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys
Sorry to butt in but was hoping you may have some info you could share with me. I've had my first appointment at IM Barcelona for IVF with DE. Due to start the pill with my next AF any day now. Looking for some ideas on where to get my scan and blood test done in the UK. I'm close to London so any info on contact numbers, costs etc for clinics in that area would be gratefully received.


----------



## Jennifer

There is a place called Turner Consulting Rooms in Colchester that does scans at a very reasonable price - not sure about bloods but sometimes GPs will do them   I think there are some girls who have had scans in London but not sure where - I would post a new topic about it on the board and I am sure you will get lots of replies   Best of luck with your cycle 

PurpleChick - I hope you have blown a few my way


----------



## Jennifer

Re Bubbles..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45739.0.html


----------



## PurpleChick

Thanks for that Flippy, I've blown you a few more bubbles....


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone 

Just been catching up with you all!! 


Bel - I hope you are ok and wishing you lots of luck    . I hope the weather improves too.

AJ - Hope those lovely embies are snuggling in nicely     and I hope you are feeling better too xx

Jassie - Sorry to hear that your tx was cancelled.   

Lesleyjane - Hope you are ok hun  

River - Good luck for testing    

Boakie - Roll on next Friday!

Lisa - I hope things get better for you at work and well done for complaining about that horrible colleague, glad to see youve booked a holiday in May it will help you take your mind off things.

We have finally got a donor, we are off to Ceram on 23rd April, im getting nervous already.

Had my prostap injection on Friday and now have a lovely bruise on my belly! I have not been put on the pill this time so am already starting to worry that things wont go to plan, so Im hoping that all your lovely ladies will help keep me sane over the next few weeks!!!!!

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww, everyone waiting for their initial consultation and everyone having scans.

Love and luck to you all Love Twiggy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hola69

Hello all,

just a quickie to say thanks so much for youre kind thoughts, especially twiggy, gigglygirl and purple chick..am feeling a bit better thanks..went for a walk with mr.snoop tonite and then went to the gym for an hour..hoping all this exercise will do the trick..ha ha   

Lisa/Giggly...so glad you have something to look forward too..and well done for having her told..thats the last thing you need..a big meanie at work..hope she gets a slap wrist or more  

Twiggy..bet youre so excited and cant wait now..congrats on youre match and good luck..thinking of you xxx

Purplechick..how exciting..in the summer too..you can sunbathe as well!   A holiday after sounds a great idea..I think I might do that too..xx

Kone..thanks..we will wait together eh xxx

Boakie- youre hubbys comments made me laugh..they are funny sometimes arent they  

Hope all the 2ww are doing ok and I have everything crossed for you gals..

Meant to ask is anyone starring in the new IVF programme they are filming for BBC1..I was thinking about it and mailed them but wimped out as I wanted to me anonymous..didnt want to be at the bar in my local and them all recognising me as the one with the dodgy eggs..ha ha      Anyway they mailed me back today and Im too late..

Jules/ms minerva - they are..think they are actually keeping me sane...hope youre ok too?

Love to everyone else,

Lesley xx


----------



## hola69

twiggy,purple, giggly, boakie, kone, ms minerva sent you all some bubbles for love and luck xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

LesleyJane- you're lovely, sent you a few back too! Thanks!  I love bubbles!!!!   

I came on after the Apprentice (not AF came on, oops! Came on PC    That would've been impressive , spontaneous AF!) to see if my boss has emailed me back. No reply in 24hrs and he didn't mention it all day. Will do my best to ignore it, I feel better for having even aired my worries. You lot are great, thanks for your support, and it's not even IF related!

Good luck to Twiggy, AJ, Purplechick, River, Bel, and anyone else I've forgotten.    

Also a big hello to Dawn (haven't had time to catch up this week!) , Crusoe (hoping next tx won't be too far away), and Mrs Minerva (great talking to you in chatroom the other night) Boakie, thanks for the IM.

Take care all,
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls.

Thank you for your well wishes. Donor had EC yesterday and we have 9 eggs. Just waiting for phone call from Ruth today to let us know if any fertilised(everything crossed!). 

We also met up with Paxi and DH yesterday in the hotel, which was nice to have a chat. The weather is a little better. At least it´s stopped raining!!

Lots of love to all...expecially 2ww´s,

Bel,xx


----------



## Izzy x

Congrats on the EC Bel, 9 eggs is good. I hope you hear soon from Ruth. When we were there, Ruth phoned on our mobile and we were standing near a main road and couldn't hear. We must have looked so funny to anyone driving past! 

I was wandering if any of you are doing those survey's for the Hfea. I have been asked to go to a meeting in London to discuss the document the Hfea have published on all the UK clinics. I'm not sure whether to go or not because we are no longer using UK clinics..........but this might add something to the discussion itself. 
Anyway, just wandered if any of you were involved at all and what you thought about going. 

Izzy x


----------



## safarigirl

hi jemimaa and welcome. This link will take you to a discussion we had a while ago and its lists clinics and prices - i have used the london fertility clinic on harley street- who are great and vey reasonable
wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming treatment

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43123.0.html

Bel brilliant news - 9 eggies, holding thumbs for you ..... so pleased ....


----------



## casey

bel - great news 9 eggs is wonderful    keeping everything XXXXXXXXX for you both

good luck to all the 2ww's    XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
caseyxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Bel - great news on the 9 eggs, hope they all fertilise and you have lots of frosties too!!   

Hi to all!!

PurpleChick


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all!

Bel – 9 eggs!!  That is just brilliant. Keeping everything crossed for a bumper crop of lovely embies. xxxxxx

Kaz T - I hope the 2 ww is going well for you and you're bearing up.  xxxx

River – ditto for you and good luck for testing....it's soon, isn't it? xxxxx

Purplechick – hope the Progynova medication is going weel.  Yes, I reckon a holiday after tx is a must in Spain!  We had a few days in Barcelona. Good luck! xxx

ClaraRose – thinking of you....how are you doing on your 2ww? xxx

LesleyJane – good luck sweets with your results of the test on Friday….sorry you're feeling down.  It's just awful when the world and it's mother seem to be pregnant when you're not. xxx

Katherine – hope you are well.  Sooooo impressed with your gym routine and your weight loss.  Mrs Fit or what! xx

Giggles – so sorry you've had to put up with this treatment from a shallow, insensitive, backward person at work.  You've gone through enough.  It's not my business......but....perhaps that's not good enough treatment of you by your manager just to ignore your letter?  He may be avoiding the issue and it might not be personal but my thoughts are that if you've gone this far, then perhaps you ought to talk about it to him, just to clear the matter up or it might not go away....just my thoughts.  I hope it all gets better.   Glad to see you're thinking longterm.  You could defo do without this stress at work.  Your holiday sounds like a great idea and the news re your next donor is wonderful.  You've got so much to look forward to.  Perhaps work isn't worth the energy of the stress spent on it.  You could put that to better use I'm sure. xxxx

Weeble – how did the hysteroscopy go, if you got there?!!  Good luck. xxx

Louise – I hope all goes well at the IM for you. Good luck. xxxx

Boakie – good luck with your initial consultation next Friday at Ceram.  I loved your DH's description of separating the yolk from the white!! xx

Jemimaa – welcome to the abroadies and good luck with the IM.  I'm with the IM and currently on my 2ww after FET last Thursday.  I know that Dr Walker is putting together a leaflet for us Brits on clinics in the UK (including London) who can carry out scans and blood tests for us in conjunction with IM treatment.  You may wish to contact her at the IM.  x

Twiggy – I am feeling much better thanks, and thanks for thinking of me.  So glad you've got your donor!  23rd April will soon be here!!!!  Good luck sweets. xxx

Paxi – how are things going at Ceram?  Are you back yet? xxx

Izzy – lovely to hear from you.  I hope the pregnancy is going well and you're blooming!  I haven't heard of the HFEA survey....what is that? xx

Kasia - I hope all went well in Barcelona?  Thinking of you. xxxx

To all other 2wwers......good luck to you all and everyone else in due course. xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Quick update from me. 7 Fertilised and ET tomorrow. Plus, sunny today...hurray!!

Love and luck to all,
Bel,x


----------



## chrissier

Fantastic news Bel!!  Good luck tomorrow

Love Chrissie xx


----------



## bluebell

Quick hello from me !!
Missing you all soooooooooooooooooooooo much.
Great news Bel !!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooo pleased for you.  
So sorry no time to read the posts.  Still really struggling with the feeding and just don't get computer time.  I am thinking of you all.  Forgot to say before I thought of you all in the middle of the mother of all massive contractions.  I was on Entonox (gas and air), which sends you into spaced out thoughts, and I had this bizarre image of the power of the contraction being power and huge surge of energy and positive vibe and strength for all of you to get pg......all a bit mad, but true.
Missing you all loads,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Bel -
So pleased to hear your news 9 eggs and 7 fertlised that's really good. I bet your DH is feeling pretty pleased with himself!! Hope tomorrow goes well, I'll be thinking of you!

Love to everyone else. I have had a manic few days and haven't caught up with everyone' s news yet ... but I will soon.
Crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

Bel - that's BRILL news!!!!     

Bluebell - that's incredible! Funny that you should think of us all right then! Nice thought too! I've sent you an IM..it WILL get better I promise, whatever you end up doing...hang in there and give your extra-cuite and extra-special hug from her " cyber-auntie  "!!

Hope you are all well - all the best to the 2ww-ers..

I'm up and down -
oops got to go - in-laws arrived...  
xx


----------



## safarigirl

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
In this instance i'll say how good it is for you to have all your eggies in one basket!
Excellent news Bel - so excited and happy for you.....

Bluebell good to see you online, tell ria we are going to start demanding you back soon.      WE NEED YOU TOOOOOOOO

AJ - hope you relaxing and feeling okay ....

lots of luck to all the other two week waiters ........


----------



## Janny

Fantastic news Bel! Good luck with ET  . We ordered the sunshine in specially for you - and its here to stay for a while now so enjoy the rest of your 'holiday'  

AJ - thinking of you and willing those embies to stick hard and fast  

Jan x


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi everyone

AJ, thanks for the kind thoughts. I'm finding the 2ww very difficult. I have had a lot of symptoms...I had very slight brown spotting the day after transfer and then again last night, so I'm very worried about that. I also had a persistent dull ache on the right side of my womb area for a couple of days, although that has gone today...to be replaced by pain on the left side of my lower back. It is so painful that I find it difficult to bend down. I am also feeling very lethargic. I know it's probably just the drugs but I just want all this to be over.  I hope things are going better for the other 2wwer's.

Bel, that's brilliant news about the eggs! Wishing you the best of luck. 

Clara x


----------



## casey

Bel - great news !!!!!!!!! 7 is a lucky number     hope evrything goes well for tomorrow xxx

Bluebell - as debs said it will get easier - hope you are looking after yourself too   xx

Clara rose - the 2ww can awful at times - try to relaz as much as possible - read, watch dvd's, eat your favourite foods and tell yourself thats its all part of the tx - thinking of you and hope the pains ease soon

AJ - hope your ok         

Lots and lots of       to all the 2ww's

giggly - if i need to see my boss about anything iffy - i request this by e-mail so i have a written/ electronic record to fall back on - hope this is sorted soon for you - you really dont need it right now

Hi jemima - welcome to abroadies   

twiggy and purple chick - not long now !!! hope your both ok 

& hi to everyone else !! ( must get to chat room some time   )
love acseyxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Bel

just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow sounds as thought things are going great.

Sending you      and thinking of you

Love Dawn


----------



## jemimaa

Safari girl, Flippy and Aj thanks for info on scans and bloods will start following up on leads. 

AJ good luck on 2ww, when were you given info on your donor? Did you take advantage of IM's discount for payments by cash? If so how did you arrange to get the cash out there safely? Trying to look into how to do this at the moment as want to save any money we can, but as someone tried to snatch my handbag when we were there for 1st consultation a couple of weeks ago we don't want to carry all that money around!

Would like to join in chat more but may have to wait until we have connected to broadband as I must have spent a fortune already looking through all the interesting threads on this site via dial up internet!!!!!! I think I'm on for a few minutes and then when I look at the time a couple of hours (at least) have gone. (Hope DP doesn't log into site and spot that last comment!!!)

Good luck to everyone in treatment at the moment.  Is anyone starting out at IM about the same time as me? Should be starting pill in next 2-3 days.

How do I add smileys etc I can see them sitting just above the message box tauntingly but I can't quite get any to come down into the message and they would make a nice change from all my boring exclamation marks?


----------



## twiggy2

Hello Bel 


Good luck for tommorrow    , will be thinking of you. 

Love Twiggy X


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Just wanted to say a big congrats to Bel, 7 is a great number of embies, hopefully you'll get a bonus of frosties too.   for tomorrow.

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Great news Bel!!!!!!!!!!! I've been thinking about you, you deserve a nice big fat bfp!!     Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.

Lots going on in here at the moment, good luck to everyone.     

Thanks for you lovely messages, I had a nice day today at work as the kids I teach are being lovely and are working hard and I managed to avoid the meanie most of the day. And tomorrow is my day off, thank Crunchie!!! (Have eaten them all though   ) Then one more week at work and we will be off for 2 weeks. Hurrah!     I went to see the deputy head about her yesterday and felt better for off-loading, she has also said she's talked to the head and can definitely give me 2 days a week from September so my hours will be halved. Hurrah again!!    We agreed to discuss the problem further after Easter when everyone's less tired, is fine with me as I can ignore her little tantrums for a week and have agreed I'll document any problems in the meantime. I realised earlier today that I'd complained about people at work twice on here now so you probably all think I'm a right witch! There was a senior manager who upset me during my 2ww but at least he's all bluff and bluster and apologised and the lady I saw today said everyone's really tired right now and there are a lot of tensions among the staff. Lucky us!!

Anyway, enough work. I'm going to take advantage of a trial at the local posh gym for the next month and hopefully get 2 weeks over Easter in pampering myself in the steam room! And relaxing generally...

Nice to see you posting Izzy, keep meaning to IM you to see how you're doing. I see you have a heartbeat!!! All the best xxx

Better go have my tea,
Lots of love
Lisa
xx

AJ- You're right about too much work stress, hopefully 2 days a week will be a step in the right direction!


----------



## badger b

Bel,wow!7 embies,great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good luck with et tomorrow,and enjoy the sunshine!fingers crossed its still there when i come over on sunday!

Paxi,
hows things going with you?

AJ,kaz,and river,good luckfor testing you 3 fingers and toes are crossed!

ive booked flights,got an apartment sorted out in Marbella and hired a car so all done now!having a scan tomorrow to check lining ,so fingers crossed!
we decided to make a holiday out of this treatment,so go sunday,back monday 3rd!no doubt will have to find internet cafe to log on,cant go missng out on any abroadies chat!

love to everyone


badger


----------



## valie

Jemimaa        To put a smiley on, you just put the cursor on it and click, that's it! Easy Peasy. If you click on "more" a bigger selection appears. You scroll down them and just click on the one you want. 

I adore my smileys!

       

Love  Valiexx


----------



## hola69

a real quickie as got to goto bed..but Bel thats fab news sweetheart 7 WOW!! thinking of you lots...good luck to all the 2ww ..will do more personals tomorrow as got wet hair and its bed time..nite nite xx love to you all xx


----------



## River

Hi Everyone,

Bel - Congrats on the 7 embies! Good luck for ET.  
Clara and AJ- Good luck on your two week wait.

I had my ET last Friday (17th) and have tried to avoid FF for a few days as I know I would keep reading and then obsessing about what ever info I found  
On Wednesday starting getting a dragging feeling in my tummy and lower back pain, which made me feel really tired, it was a bit like AF was coming but then not at the same time. Went to bed and then it was gone when I woke up! Only to come back again yesterday. I have had a few shooting pains as well. Have no idea what this means and am just putting it down to the pessaries!

Testing date is next Wednesday 29th so am off to see my GP today to get a blood card. The results will take a couple of days to come back so the plan is to have the blood test at the local hospital on Wednesday, then on Saturday (providing AF hasn't showed up)  do an pee stick on Saturday, if it is a negative at least I will be prepared for the results of the bloods. Plus back at work at it is our Finanacial year end, nobody in Sales is usually allowed time off in March, except under special circumstances but they were really good to let me have two weeks off for treatment at a moments notice. If I did a HPG on Wednesday and it was a negative I don't think I could go to work and was be upset but as the same time don't want to let them down as they have been good to me, plus need to keep in their good books in case I need more cycles. So if I do a pee stick on Saturday and it is negative, at least I have the weekend to get used to the idea and starting making the next plan of action! 

Did anyone see the new series Family man last night about IVF? I missed it as managed to fall asleep at 9 

Take care
Angela
XX


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Thought I would do a Friday post as I don't tend to log on over the weekend.  Just wanted to say thinking about you all.

AJ, Plurps, Clara, Kaz t, Kasia, River (Angela) - good luck for the 2WW - hope it isn't dragging too much and you are not too stressed and that the embies are making nice new homes.  I have everything crossed for positive outcomes.

Louise & Bel - I think you are having your transfers today - loads of positive thoughts that it goes ok and have a nice rest for a few days.

Jemimaa - welcome, I too will be off to IM in a week and a half for our 1st appt for DE - hope you get a donor soon

Boakie and Penelope Positive - hope they find you donors asap too.

Badger - I think you are heading out to Spain over the weekend so have a good trip.

Everyone else - have a good weekend - at least the clocks go forwards and the weather, tho' damp is getting warmer!!!

Me - just counting the days to our first consult at IM - really just want to get things going and have another shot at getting our family.

All the best

Alison .... 

ps hope I have capture


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Bel!!!!  That's wonderful news!   So pleased for you guys.  Good luck sweets for ET today. xxxx

Bluebell - how lovely to hear from you.  We all realise that looking after a newborn must be one of the hardest things emotionally and physically, so we understand your absence.  Funny that you thought of us during contractions....I think we were all there with you!!!  Ria is so beautiful.  Miss you so much.  Take your time before rushing back to us. xxxxxxx

River!  Tut, tut, tut!  I know it is soooooo tempting and you want to put an end to the misery of the 2ww, but you mustn't use HPTs after only a few days!!!  It'll never show on that!  You poor love, it's no indication, it really isn't.  Thinking of you and sending you masses of clouds and buckets of babydust.  How come you test on the 29th when you've had your ET last Friday......I test on the 30th and had mine last Thursday.....I always seem to get a longer 2ww than most!!   xxx

Badger - good luck for ET next week and have a good rest.  xxxxx

Louise - hope all goes well today for ET. xxxx

ClaraRose - so sorry you've been having a bit of a time.  However, this spotting is often a good sign of possible implantation, so don't lose hope.  The drugs do funny things to us too, so those pains could be the drugs or something more positive.  All will be revealed next week and I'm thinking of us.  xxxx

Jemimaa - I got my donor info just 5 mins before ET.  Wish they would give that info much sooner.  I didn't realise the IM gave a discount for cash!!!  I would have taken them up on that one.  However, I think DP would be more cautious re bag snatchers, so maybe not.  Having said that, the first time we were in Barcelona in September, on the underground on the way to the IM, we saw this guy pickpocketing (or trying to) and we chased him off the train.  He wasn't happy with us, blowing his cover and alerting everyone!  However, we got off at the same stop too and watched him on the platform.  He was trying to pickpocket again so DP and I followed him and blew his cover again!  Eventually he left the station really angry with us, as did we, and made off, only to back track toward the station again.....but we had an appointment to keep so left him to it.  Little piece of %$^*^*%$£@!!!!  So, not sure pickpockets would dare tamper with us modern day vigilantes! 

Giggles - so pleased things are changing at work and 2 days a week sounds wonderful, especially when you're pregnant, you'll need all the rest you can get.  xxx

Me?  Well, I keep forgetting I'm on my 2ww!  I have to remind myself.  Other thing is, I usually get horrendous AF type pains but haven't had any at all this time, which is a first.  I did have the usual "ovulation" pain, which I think is muscle memory, and that was the day before ET.  Boobs are very sore and (Janny, you'll love this) I've had terrible, explosive wind and a few stabbing pains in my lower abdonmen!  I've also had a bit of sickness (tmi I'm sure) in my mouth, just a little, which has been happening since Monday. Other than that feeling very, very well which is surprising.  Sleeping very well and no nightmares.  Feeling very relaxed and chilled out.  Know that on the day of my beta test I will be very anxious and have butterflies in my tummy, but that is a given.  I am really very curious as to why I'm so relaxed.  It gets better with each try.  What I really wanted was some "spotting" which I think would be a good sign, but that hasn't happened.  Will take one day at a time.  I've had/got 2 weeks off and have been resting, seeing friends for coffee (decaf of course) and generally having a restful time.....but I wouldn't be me unless I did something or created something.....when I take time off it gives me space to reassess stuff and come up with ideas, so I've been really busy with following through new ideas for work and booking appointments builders to give quotes, etc.  I suppose I should be lying down, reading!  But I am chilled.

Love to you all and good luck everyone.  AJ xxxxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Very quick post - off to the airport soon. We had 2 embies transferred on Wednesday - one 10 and one 9
- and 3 frozen. We had 9 eggs, 7 fertilised and then 5 made  it to transfer day. So, we were very happy. Now on the dreaded 2WW and trying to take things easy.

Will write again soon. It's a beautiful day here in Barcelona!

Good luck to everyone!


Kasia


----------



## River

Hi AJ

I'm not testing tomorrow - sorry I should have been clearer. My blood test is next wednesday -29th but won't get the results until Monday the 3rd April so am going to do a blood test on Saturday 1st April so that I am prepared for Mondays results . Thought I would mention that in case everyone thinks I am mad!
Angela
x


----------



## Clara Rose

Kasia, good to hear from you. I'm glad things went well in Barcelona. Wishing you good luck for the 2ww.

AJ, you sound as if you're doing very well. Those symptoms sound very positive! I think this might be the one for you... 

I'm finding the 2ww absolute h*ll and I just want it to be over. I have bought pee sticks and I'm desperate to use them. Better send the   round at once...

Good luck everyone,

Clara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Kasia!!     Delighted for you!!!  So pleased.  Rest up and catch you when you get home.  Good luck sweets. xxx

River - sorry, I meant you were testing virtually 2 days earlier than me....I had ET on the 16th and don't test until the 30th!!!!  Good luck to you. xxxx

ClaraRose - so understand about the 2ww.  It is a nightmare and I don't know why I seem to have become immune to it, not that I'm complaining.  I really, really hated every minute of it.  I know this is your first ever IVF.  This is the hardest part really so hang in there and put those dreadful pee sticks away!  There have been some dodgy results with those things and if it's too soon it wouldn't pick it up anyway.  Thinking of you.  Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## Lobs

AJ 
Just wanted to pop in & say Ive got everything crossed for you!!!!! 
Love Lobs
xxx


----------



## casey

clara     ( pppewww whistle blowing ) put those HPT aways right now    - seriously clara after my last cycle where the hpts showed -ve and i stopped the meds and was distraught then beta was +ve then -ve again - i decided i would never never test early ever again and HPTs are evil     - hang in there as long as you can   

Aj - glad youre feeling so chilled    soo hope this is the one for you 

Kasia - 4 embies sounds great - have a safe journey home 

Bel & louise - thinking of you today     hope everything goes smoothly 

River Kaz T and plurps - hope your 2ww is flying by - fingers XXX for you girls 

badger good luck for next week 

rsmum - hope your ok - i read your up and down - PM if you want to chat xxxx

Ali - i know what you mean about counting the days - im checking my e-mails about 10xday to see if theres any news from ceram - tx will probaberly be in may but i just feel as tho we are in limbo just now - never mind it will happen thats the main thing

hi to everyone else  
caseyxx


----------



## casey

sorry kasia - meant to type 5 embies ( not 4 ) xxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi to everyone

AJ, things are sounding really positive for you.  I've got everything crossed for you.  You will have to give me some top tips for remaining so cool during the 2ww.

Bel, hope your ET went OK today.  I had mine earlier today - 2 embies put back but for some reason IM would not tell me their grades and said they could only give grades after the transfer, which was news to me!!  I asked the doctor performing the transfer and she just said that only my doctor had the information.  Naturally I am in a bit of a panic about this!!  DH and I both distinctly remember our doctor saying before ET that the embryologist had told her he/she had 2 ""beautiful" embies but I would be happier to know their grades and can't help but worry!! Apart from that I'm OK and amazed at how smooth the transfer one - in the UK with my own eggs I was always put out for ET.

Currently resting at hotel.  Weather in Barcelona is fantastic by the way.

Louise


----------



## weeble

AJ sending so much positive energy your way. Best of luck hun, Ive got everything crossed for you.                                   ​
Mrs Minerva - I finally found my passport the night before the flight. It was in the travel bag that I was taking with me, all the time. 

Gigglygirl - You point that horrid, mean person out and we'll get her.  

Bel - Hope you Et went smoothly.   

Good luck to all the 2ww'ers.       

I had my hysteroscopy, but sadly it didnt show any reason at all why my cycles keep failing. So we will do FET on my next cycle and then one more fresh cycle and then that will deffo be it. Their comes a time when you really do have to give up whether you want to or not. 

Will be back to blow bubbles later.   

Love
Weeblexx


----------



## Janny

AJ that's sounding very promising! I'm sure my DH would like to send his sympathy to yours though - unfortunately thats one 2ww symptom which has not gone away   So pleased to hear that you are feeling so calm - and don't worry about the lack of spotting, I looked it up on the internet when I didn't get it and is only  the minority who get it.... 

Bel hope all has gone well and you are horizontal  

Lots of luck to all the 2wwers    

Love Jan x


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - so happy to hear you are testing on the 30th - PAY DAY - and if its anyone payday i reckon its yours!!!!

Louise glad to know everything went well.  enjoy resting in barcelona, and know that spring weather awaits you on your arrival home - lovely symbolic flowering, buds popping which has got to be good pointers for all you two week waiters.  Bel that includes you ....

big hello to everyone else and hope you all have a good weekend.  I am feeling very pleased with myself as been swimming four times this week - smell like an old chlorine rag but hey the wieght is shifting.  yippeeee .....


----------



## boakie

aj all the best hun ill be thinking of uxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Boakie


----------



## Sarahjane

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone on this thread - have been lurking for over a year.  And a special hello to Weeble. 

I'm going to Fertimed in CZ in May, they have a donor for me.  Could I please be added to the list.  I've been wanting to get on that list for ages!

Love Sarah


----------



## HEM

Hi 
I would like to say Hi too- and just plucked up enough courage to post to the thread.  I'm going to IVI Barcelona next week for an initial consultation and as with Sarah I would like to be added to the list too.
H


----------



## safarigirl

Welcome on baord HEMoore and Sarahjane.  Wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming cycle in may sarahjane, and HEMoore, will be thinking of you next week when you are in barcelona ....


----------



## HEM

Thanks Safarigirl, I find this site really helpful, in fact it has given me the confidence to book an consultation for treatment abroad and it is good to chat with people going through the same thing.  H


----------



## Lobs

Hi H
I had treatment at IVI Barcelona & you're in good hands - as many people on this site will tell you!
best of luck with your treatment.
Love Lobs
xx


----------



## HEM

ThanksLobs, I have had really good reports of IVI Barcelona, will feel a bit more relaxed when I have been to the consultation, I am really excited but apprehensive at the same time - if that makes sense? Thanks for the support and I know where to come if I need any advice
H


----------



## Jennifer

Welcome to Sarahjane and HEM   I have added you to the list   Best of luck to you both


----------



## roze

Hi, 

Glad to see there is so much going on on this board and lots of new faces!

AF has put in an appearance so I can now start preparing for this next FET cycle. IVIB have asked me to have a scan and then start the Pill afterwards, and start synarel on day 12. Thereafter I call them and start the patches a week or so later. I may need to stay on Synarel longer as the lab is closed for two weeks, hence the earliest I can have the FET is 24th April- a nice time to be in Barcelona!

This afternoons experiences did not do much for my self esteem or motivation.
I went to my GP today for the Pill- He started off by refusing to give me the Pill due to my age - 45 last week- saying I was now in a high risk category for DVT. I explained that I would only be on this for a few weeks before going to Spain. Eventually he gave in after he took my blood pressure twice.  He also said that he is also not happy about me trying to get pregnant at 45 due to the risks of pregnancy in such an old person. Finally, the idea of me being on oestrogen patches- up to 3 a day for short periods- almost finished him off.  I've heard of conservatism but this took the biscuit. The first time I have really realised how the 'GP profession' must view me and women like us- this is really I think down to lack of information. Presumably all our fertility specialists must be comfortable to prescribe the drugs in the first place.
I was aware of the risks of the drugs, but believed that these were really relevant if on HRT for a significant length of time rather than short bursts. Are we underplaying the risks of these? Should I be on the minipill and would it do the same job as microgynon which I think is a combined pill?

Anyone else spend the afternoon picking their GPs jaw off the floor?

love


roze xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Roze,
Sorry to hear you had a bad time at your GPs, he does sound like he's very conservative. I just thought I'd add my fourpennorth as I have to have HRT and have been on it for 2 years now. My consultant said it was essential in a woman my age but that I might want to consider coming off it after 10 YEARS due to the long term risks of breast cancer. I did lots of research on the net and looked into the risks and honestly, there's so much conflicting info out there. The risks even of long term use seem really small and I can't see how using patches for a few weeks can hurt. I don't think they really know the long term effects yet but let me tell you, I know the effects within 10 days of not being on them and it's not pleasant! I love HRT... Does your Doctor NEVER prescribe it due to the risks?  

My view is that you have far fewer drugs during a DE cycle than traditional IVF and if you got pg you'd have lots of natural hormones floating around your body anyway, we just need a little synthetic help. I reckon he just doesn't want to prescribe them due to the cost, although I don't think they're v expensive. My GP has been very good but I'm not convinced he thinks going abroad for tx is a good idea. He understands why we're going though and has gone through the list of drugs I've taken with me so I don't worry about them. I think you should ask to see another GP if this one is unsympathetic, there are plenty of GPs who are more au fait with these things. I still come across some people who think DIVF is selfish and you should just accept your probs. Luckily there are plenty more who are really supportive and understanding. I just ignore the negative people!

Can't help you with the pill question, don't need them. Maybe you should post under 'Ask a Nurse'?

Sorry you had a crap time with the Doc.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS My Nan was 45 when she had my Mum, was strong as an ox and died last year aged 94. No-one would've told her she couldn't have a baby at 45!! She was a right old battleaxe (God love her!) and would have told him where to stick it!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Louise - I'm with you on the HPT's. I have never used them, not because I have strong willpower, but because I always want to live with the hope that it has worked for as long as possible.

Purplechick - Granada is a lovely city for a short break, not sure though whether site seeing would be OK during the 2ww, depends on how much you want to rest.

Boakie - glad that you have got your initial consultation next Friday, very exciting! It will be August before you know it.

Jemimaa - welcome! Lots of Abroadies use clinics in London for scans and blood tests, I'm sure that you will get all the info you need on here.

Twiggy - not long until you fly to Spain on 23rd April - have you tried Arnica cream to help the bruise?

Lesleyjane - thanks for the bubbles! I'm sure that it won't be long until you get your donor.

Lisa - it was great to meet you in the chatroom! You deserve so much better than you are getting from your so called work colleagues. I'm sure that your work situation will improve after your email to your boss, though it is disappointing that he didn't actually acknowledge it! There are all sorts of rules on bullying and harassment in the workplace that your boss should be aware of and that could be used against the perpetrators, if necessary. Sending you  

Bel - congrats on 9 eggs! Pleased to hear that the weather has improved for you. Despite the saying we don't want rain in Spain! 

Weeble - glad that you hysto showed no problems, neither did mine, although in some ways I was hoping that it would provide an answer for my BFN'[email protected] eggs, is my own diagnosis. I have a small fibroid, but it is external and was there when I became pregnant, apparently.Have you had tests for immune problems? Sorry, probably a stupid question, I'm sure that you have been tested for everything.

AJ - glad to hear that you are so chilled. When I got my BFP I had no spotting and felt like AF was just about to start, with a heavy, dragging sort of feeling in my lower abdomen, thinking of you and sending you   

Bluebell - loved your story about thinking of FF during labour!  I didn't think of anything or anyone at all, I sort of switched off. The first couple of months are so hard, but it does get better, really it does!

Clara - the 2ww is pure hell! I wish that I could be knocked out after ET and not woken up until test day! Sending you  

Badger - hope that your scan went well.

River - I had the feeling that AF was just round the corner when I had my BFP, but I have learnt not to read anything into any symptoms, cos of the progesterone and all the drugs we have taken.   Step Away from the HPT's!   Good luck to you!

Kasia - good luck, sounds like you have a good pair of embies on board. 

Sarahjane and HEM - welcome to the Abroadies! Our first consultation is in April and I feel both excited and apprehensive.

Roze - your experience is one of the reasons that I am not bothering with my GP! I must admit that I am always concerned when I am taking drugs, re: side effects, but I take the view that it is only for a very short time. I  share your concerns re: taking the pill, especially as I am about 2 stone overweight   but hope that as it is only for a short time, I should be OK?! As to his comments re: your age, well! 

Hello to all the Abroadies, and love, luck and   to all,

Jules


----------



## HEM

Roze,
y GP said I was totally mad to want a child at my age and that though he would refer me he would not be in my shoes for all the tea in china!!!! I think he wanted to test me for insanity, well that made me feel over the hill and more determined to go for it! When I went to the Fertitlity Clinic everything changed and they were so helpful, and explained the pros and cons of drugs etc but implied that the risk factor was not high, when I had the IVF the only problem I had with the drugs is that I did not response that well too them and had to be on them longer than they anticipated, hence the negative outcome.  Ther are risks in whatever you do in life but best to look on the positive side - that's my motto. I still have to try treatment abroad so I can't give any advice.
H


----------



## boakie

Hi guys,

Just like to say a very warm welcome to the newbiesxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

boakie

Wish me luck next week Im going to CERAM for initial consultation XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi guys.

Boakie - good luck next week sweets at Ceram. Wishing you all the very, very best. xxxxxx

Roze - lovely to hear from you but I was frothing at the jaw when reading about your GP.  Two things they don't seem to teach them at medical school.....sensitivity and being non-judgmental!  I'd change my GP before I changed my mind about the pathway I'd chosen!  As for the drugs....I treat them as my friends...they help me achieve a baby so I welcome them into my body and see them doing their job in my womb.  I do not fear them, infact I openly welcome them.  I'm gald AF has started for you and I really, really hope this time is the one for you! xx

Louise - I know it can be so worrying....I had the same kind of thing with the IM where there was a mix-up over the grades.  Came to light that they are not too precise with the grading and there'd been a slight mix-up when the embryologist had said they were "top grade" and the doctor wrote down 10, when infact, it should have been 9 as they were perfect!  I don't think it's anything sinister or bad news....just ask them to clarify themselves.  I know that we got the news about the grades just before ET.  Please don't worry, stress is banished from now on in for the next 2 weeks! Barcelona was cold there last week, wow, how it can change!  My top tips for a Zen Like 2ww?  Two things - I can't do the heartache, stress and worry anymore, so I simply cut it out by filling my mind and time with other things (I also think I've become a little immune to it), but the biggest help is thinking of this current cycle as part of the journey and not the final destination and keeping my eye on the bigger picture rather than the smaller detail of the latest cycle!  I remember when I was a child and we used to travel by train and car lots and we used to drive my Mum mad with the incessant question "are we there yet?" and I remember the journey seeming to take forever if I kept thinking about when we were going to get there/arriving!  Sorry for the drivel but you did ask!!  xx

Safarigirl - I too hope it's Pay Day and not bloomin' Ground Hog Day again!   xx

Casey - hope you get the news you're looking for real soon.  It seems to drag, doesn't it and then when the donor is found, hey presto, it flies by! xxx

Lobs - bless you for your thoughts (and all those who have mentioned me, ahhhh.)  What's the position with your next move? xxx

Janny -     your post made me laugh (again!)  DP is happy to declare the symptom is receeding!  xx

Ms Minerva - what a lovely long post!  Thank you. xx

Weeble - phew!  So glad you found your passport and I know what you mean about not finding the "cause" of not getting pregnant yet.  When I read your post I felt really sad.  The only thing I can say is, perhaps you ought not to look that far ahead, after all, you may never, ever get to that 2nd cycle!!   xxx

SarahJane and Hem - welcome to abroadies!  Good luck at the IVIB next week Hem and Fertimed in May SarahJane.  I too lurked on this board for a few months and only posted when I read one of the ladies here had a BFN and I felt so bad for her, so I posted my sympathies.  I'd become quite attached to everyone even though they didn't know I was lurking! xx

Sorry for anyone I've not mentioned.  I shall copy Safarigirl's rolecall when she does one....   xxx


----------



## boakie

oh AJ thanks hun i am very nervous ,got bad feelin about it, ive been thinking about moving my ivf forward Sept seems 2 long might go 4 August.

All the best of luck and best of wishes to everyone you have all be soooooo supportive


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Boakie, it's amazing what we can project into the future!  Maybe there's too much time between then and now to think about it.  The very best thing for you and your future babe, is for you to de-stress yourself (as opposed to distress yourself!!), stay positive and relax as much as possible.  Easier said than done....but possible!

Thinking of you.  Love, AJ xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Boakie - I must be psychic!   I thought that it was August that you were going to be having treament! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## EllieJ

Thank crunchie it's Friday! Stand by for a me post...I got called in by my boss today who told me that the three ladies in our accounts dept have complained to the MD about the fact that I 'spend all day on the internet and gossiping on the phone'... The only surfing I do is a quick check on here a few times a day and another fertility website...probably no more in total than their frequent and often-extended *** breaks! And they all know about the tx, and the history behind it...makes me so mad that other women (who incidentally all have children, one's even a granny in her forties!!) feel the need to butt in... It's all personal, (I've been there 4 years, and never had a single professional criticism levelled at me) because I got to go part-time when we started tx last summer...I actually resigned, but my boss & the MD talked me into having a sabbatical for the summer, then coming back 10-3...how fab! But these three are jealous of my freedom, and my relationship with my boss... I know they're just stirring trouble, their dept is in serious trouble, they're so far behind on their work...so I spent all day speaking VERY LOUDLY about people in glass houses not throwing stones, etc etc! 

The sooner I get to IM the better I think...a nice relaxing weekend in Barca is just what I need! Only 3 weeks on Monday, getting a little nervous, especially with all the pickpocket stories...IM have stated that the 1300 Euros deposit can only be paid in cash...is this pretty standard? 

Think I need some 'cool' lessons from AJ....you're so chilled! 

Boakie, for my twopennys worth, I'd go as soon as you feel ready...we spent 7 years with doctors telling us to take our time, don't rush into IVF, it's the last resort, blah blah! Now we find that it's our only resort, and I find myself wishing that we'd started tx 3 or 4 years ago...

ps Weeble I read your post and went straight upstairs to find my passport, just in case!

Love to all, have a wonderful weekend...      Ellie  xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

what a lot of lovely posts  , Ive really enjoyed catching up with you guys after another stressful day at work..will tell u more later..but for now....

a big hello to the newbies..HEM and Sarah jane..look forward to chatting with you guys xx

AJ..I have a really good feeling for you this time..you seem very calm and relaxed youre going to have to teach me how to be the same when its my 2ww..PLEEEEEEASE   Thinking of you and wishing you tons of luck xx

Boakie..dont be nervous, you have nothing to worry about and am sure you will be fine..think of it as an adventure..xx

Weeble ...read youre signature today..bless you, you have had a hard time and have been strong to not give up. I really hope this next time is the one for you as you really truly deserve it hun..I know what you mean about knowing when enough is enough, as its all so draining isnt it and not to mention expensive...xxxx

Ms. Minerva - what a great post..thanks and heres hoping xx

Purplechick, clara, bel, river, louise999 and Kasia..wishing you tons and tons of luck and thinking of you guys..take it easy in the 2ww and we are all routing for you..lets hopes there are lots of     soon xxxx

Roze..my doc is exactly the same and wont help at all.. so youre not on your own there....Dont let him get to you though!

Giggly and Ellie...I have every sypmathy with you and your work problems..my job has been getting to me too this week..Our accountant is a lady working in our head office and she has a very condescending and snappy demeanor, everyone is scared to death of her at our office and it really annoys me as there is no need to be like that. Anyway to cut a long story short she had a go at the new guy (only with us 4 days) for addressing an envelope incorrectly- PLEASE!! So I called her and said that she should give him a chance, she then took afront at me and said as I was his boss so it comes down to me if he is not doing his job properly!! I asked her to please not speak to me in such a manner and to be a bit more couteous. Anyway today my MD has called me to say that she has complained about me bullying her..WOT I honestly think she most be deranged..My boss has turned round and said that she is very delicate and has a bad attitude but is good at her job and he cant find another accountant at short notice so please to keep the peace can I ring her to apologise..I cant beleive it! My DH has said I musnt as its only going to make her worse and I havent done anything wrong..what do you think guys, should I?? Did youre boss come back to you Giggly? How are things at work now? Ellie you did very well to speak up and they sound like a bunch of meanies anyway..bless you xx

Anyway have just had the most delicious dinner cooked by my dear DH and feel like a barrell, so am going to go and lie down..

love to you all and tons of luck to everyone,

hugs and more hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Ellie, how mean of them.  Yes, they are defo jealous.  I think the best form of revenge (not that you mentioned revenge) is indifference.  You cannot allow them to detract from your baby journey so just ignore them!  Yep, enjoy that break in Barcelona.  We didn't encounter any pickpocketing ourselves, just saw it but the people he targetted were very "unaware", e.g. ipods on, reading a book, rucksack on the back instead of bag clutched to their front.  We were very cautious and DP took the cash deposit to Spain in a money pouch strapped around his neck, double looped, tied through his buttons too and hidden under his shirt!  We didn't find the place at all intimidating....far less so than good old London I have to say!  Last few times we've been we went most places by cab as it's a small place and very cheap to ride in one so I'm sure that's safer anyway.  Don't be put off - if I didn't live in London and could speak Spanish, I'd live there, we love it!

LesleyJane - so sorry you guys are having a tough time at work.  Ditto Giggles.  In the past I've had awful trouble in my "employed" job (not my therapy work)....was the ONLY woman for many years and the first female in that role, with dozens and dozens of men.  I had it really rough but it taught me to have such a thick skin and to hold my own in any situation.  I was bullied too by 2 men (managers) who literally found it entertaining to be so unkind and "powerful" but they have the utmost respect for me now, even if they don't like me.  I wouldn't stand for it.  D'you know what LesleyJane?  I'd apologise!  Yep!  It shows that you're the bigger person and despite what it appears from where you are now, it definitely clears your name.  If she starts again, it will be HER fault entirely!  And your Boss will see you as the peacemaker.  All these bloomin' games at work!  Honestly, we could do without it all.  Hope this is helpful.  You probably think I've lost the plot!

Have a good weekend and forget the work thingy.  You are more important.  Love, AJ xx


----------



## weeble

Evening lovely Ladies

Thanks for all the lovely words of support. You are all super Gems.   

Seems to me that some of the nasty people of this world are starting to crawl out from under their stones about now and pick on people who really dont need it. So remember if your on the receiving end of one of these ugly people, you always have lots of people who care and understand on here, so look em in the eye and give a little smile and then come and say hi to the rest of us normal folk.  

Boakie - Good luck with your initial consult hun.   

Ms Minerva - I had the immune tests done at the Lister a year or so ago and it showed I had slightly elevated NKcells, for which I take pred, but I still got a BFN. I think it might be to do with my endo as the only BFP I got with DE's was straight after a lap. 

Sarah - Hiya my fellow Fertimed buddy.  Have blown you some bubbles as a welcome. 

Welcome to Hem also. Will blow you some bubbles too hun. 

Hi to everyone else. Im off for a bath, even though its been forbidden after a hysto. Im in a defiant mood.  <thinks to self.....you ran it 1.5 hrs ago, whats the chances of you actually getting in it cold hmmmmmmm> Ok Im off to have a shower. 

Night night Ladies
Love
Weeblexx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya all! Just have to say a quick good morning to you all - can't post much as the in-laws are here ..anyway, just wanted to send a HUGE bunch of hugs to those of you having a tough time at work..I was so mad reading your posts...    and just wanted to say I'm right behind you..

So, I'm losing track..who's testing and when? Guess I should go back and check the list...

        to you all - BFP's PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE...     

AJ - you sound soo chilled !  

Oh and yeah, I want to add, I had those " dragging " pains before both my BFP's..BUT I also had them with a few BFN's too so those symptoms are just MAD aren't they!!!!??!!

Good luck to those of you starting out, having initial appointments etc.. Barcelona is FAB - AJ is right - I LOVED it too!

Twiggy - where are you going on the 23rd? That's the day our flights are booked for Marbella.

I'm getting really stressed out, scared about the tx failing again, not getting any eggs, no fertilisation etc.. In denial, thinking I'll magically lose weight, get mega-fit, find inner peace etc.. in the next few weeks. .DH dreadfully stressed at work so no chance of him going on a health kick so I'm worrying about his  and . Mind you, I haven't been much better, only see my FIL once a year and so have had a few nights out and fancy meals and lovely  French wine.. ..it's nice to have visitors but it's hard work...  

Went for a brilliant 6 mile walk yesterday though ( am "training" for a half-marathon which I will walk if I get a BFN ) and my best friend gave birth to a baby girl this week - after 3 m/c's and a LOT of heartache so I'm on   for her! Also DD keeps asking about our Spanish holiday " will there be toilets in the hotel? " etc..  


so much fr a quick post..

hope you all have a good weekend..it's   here so at least we can entertain the visitors with some slow strolls about  etc..

Lots of love to you all ESPECIALLY the 2ww-ers..hang in there girls!!

Rsmum xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

hi everyone 

hope everyone is having a great weekend,i finished yesterday unitl around 11th april,thank god! 


lesleyjane,gigly,ellie
sorry to hear youre having a hard time at work,what a nightmare for you,if if wasnt hard enough,and then having to deal with stress at work.big hugs to you both 

bel,
how was et,are you back from ceram this weekend?  

anyone heard from Paxi?shes at ceram at the moment too



Weeble,
phew!thank god you found your passport,you must have been worried there!
Boakie,good luck with your consultation-you and i are over there same time!

good luck to all testing soon,hope theres a huge crop of bfp,s heading our way! 
    
I had a scan yersterday,lining was 8.5mm,so ruth says thats ok.had a scare though,nurse told me it was 3.5mm,i near died.then she said oh sorry its very grainey,ill look again,then gave me the 8.5mm result,phew!
got a print out to prove it,or i dont think id have believed her!
just waiting to hear from ruth today,regards donors scan.then all being well we fly out tomorrow afternoon.booked a nice apartment in marbella,only drawback,no english t.v!dh isnt too happy about that! 

off to the supermarket today to stock up on my brazil nuts,cant face pineapple juice though!

badger


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Badger! Eeek! What a scare! Thank goodness it was ok in the end - 8.5 mm is great!I'd better check our apartment too about the telly..hmmmm..where will you be staying? Will be thinking of you and sending you tons of positive vibes !!!!  

D x


----------



## badger b

Hi Rsmum,

we booked an apartment we saw on the internet,£300 for 8 days,which we thought was pretty good.right on beach overlooking the sea.think its failry near ceram too.we hired a car for the time we are there,as days we arent at the clinic we thought we,d do a bit of sight seeing.Car hire was only £66 quid,what a bargain

Thanks for the positive vibes hon!

badger


----------



## earthe kitt

Good Afternoon girls

I've not posted very much recently as I don't have a lot to say really.
Still planning to go to Ceram in April for my frosties (and 2 days rest) I'm on the progynova and have just increased to 4mg daily - skin now feeling wonderfully soft and smooth
I'm also having acupuncturefor the last few weeks and have now dropped around a stone - still going to fatfighters.

Soo many girls on the 2ww at present - good luck to all of you - we need all  of you to get BFP to make space for the newbies - welcome to the newbies - may your stay with us be brief

AJ - sending lots of positive vibes your way - good luck for next week

Boakie - hope all goes well with your trip to Ceram - when do you come back? I fly out on the 4th - only 10 days away

Better go - his nibs wants to go to the park.
I wanted to go to Morrisons to get some Weightwatchers wine (potent stuff, good thing they only sell it in small bottles) but got there, parked up and didn't have a £ for the trolley so now going to Waitrose instead as they don't impose a deposit for the privelege of shopping there.

Have a great weekend everyone, hope to be able to spend some more time online before I go to Spain.

He's being suspiciously quiet - better run.......................


----------



## earthe kitt

Just back from the shop and he's crashed out...Whoever sent me    - Thank you so much - just about to send a few meself

Jo


----------



## boakie

Hi ya me again,

Hi does anyone know of CERA is shut during June, and how many weeks before ed with IVF treatment do u have to start taking all the drugs

Boakiexxx


----------



## boakie

ooooooooooooooops

that should read CERAM shut during June


----------



## kaz t

Hi Girls

I HAVE A BIG FAT POSITIVE !!

Got a positive yesturday and home tests had bloods done and HCG 113 on day 11,second test tomorrow!!

So having had so many failed attempts the first with DE and IM Barcelona works i'm so very very happy never thought this day would come.

Now come on girls i'm waiting on the rest of you joining me,wishing you all so much.

Love Kaz.


----------



## Lara B

Hi Kaz

Just wanted to be one of the first to say a huge congratulations     on your BFP!!!!!!    You must be on  

Lara x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Kaz!

Well done! That's fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS!!! You both must be so happy   

How do you feel? Any symptoms? 

I'm so happy for you!


Kasia


----------



## Clara Rose

YAY KAZ!!!     

Many congratulations! 

Clara x


----------



## casey

Kaz - many many congratulations                  
so very very happy for you 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

KAz - AMAZING!! Wonderful!


----------



## earthe kitt

Brillaint news Kaz - here;s hoping for more over the rest of the week


----------



## badger b

Kaz,

thats fantastic news!        
congratulations!


badger


----------



## Janny

Great news Kaz - lets hope you've started a trend  

Jan x


----------



## badger b

Had news today from Ruth to say our donors responded to drugs,so im off to Spain tomorrow,donors ec is tuesday!
ill catch up with everyone from an internet cafe somewhere or other!

good luck to everyone testing soon!

badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Kaz, that is absolutely brilliant news!  I am soooooo pleased for you!  And you tested on day 11!!!!  Wow, that's fantastic news......makes me want to run off the blood clinic on Monday and see what the score is with myself!  I shall wait though - too scared to know the truth and, for me, ignorance is such bliss and the only way I can cope.  Hate testing day!

So very, very happy for you sweetheart.  Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Badger - 8.5mm is good.  Good luck with ET on Tuesday and I am sending you tons of babydust.  xxxxx

EartheKit/Jo - lovely to see you posting and hope Sam is well.  Wow!  You've lost a stone?!  That's great.  Good luck for your FET and I am thinking of you sweetheart.  So hope this is the one for you. xxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Badger, all the best for next week, really hope you get a good amount of eggs and embies from your donor.  

AJ, really hope you get a BFP to continue the positive trend on the board.    

Lara x


----------



## Plurps

Kaz  - that is fantastic        

I am on my 2ww - and now have the most awful head cold - v v painful sinuses.  It makes me feel so despondent.  the one time I want to be as healthy as poss.  Only taking paracetamol!  but I wish I could take something stronger.  I have to remain positive that those embies will stay if they want to regardless!

 to all

P


----------



## kaz t

Ah Girls thankyou so much for your congratulations caun't believe it after so many previous failed cycles this was my 11th transfer but the first on DE!!

Hang in there girls it does and can work just have to be persistant!!

As for the 2 week wait i was sure it had failed had terriable AF pains for days and i mean bad just as if AF was on her way,i was very bloated that was the only thing that was different for me although have tiggling boobs now!

Off for a second hcg reading today to check it's doubling and then tomorrow as i'm an immun. girl to i'm having a second ivig done.

Come on girls you can do this i'm willing you all on.


----------



## River

Congratulations Kaz T.   

So happy that your dreams have finally come true after some many failed cycles!
Have a happy and healthy 8 months!!

Love 
Angela
x


----------



## boakie

Kaz congrats hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AJ all the best hun ill be think of you sweetsxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lets keep the bfp's going guys!!!!

Love to everyone

Does anyone know whether CERAM in shut over June and how many week before you starts IVF with ED do u have 2 start taking the medication

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hi Boakie - I have no idea about the medication. I'm sure one of the other girls will tell them what happened with them.... or why not email Ruth and get the definitive answer?! Why do you think CERAM might close in June? I can't imagine why they would - Spain operates absolutely normally during that month. August is Spain's 'holiday' month and last year CERAM did shut then - I think for the first two weeks but it may have been just one. Again, if you are worried ask Ruth....

Love Jan x


----------



## twiggy2

Kaz 


Fantastic news!!! Well done! 

Congratulations you and Dh must be on  .

Best Wishes Twiggy X


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi AJ Janny Casey, Boakie, safarigirl and everyone else

AJ - hang on just a while longer, can't undrstand why IM give you such a long wait but go with the flow   and get a BFP

Boakie - if Ceram are going to close at all then it will be in August and even then only for a short while as last year a number of girls had et in late August early Sept.
I went for my initial appointment in early September and was notified of donor about 2 weeks later - started pill on my next cycle in early Oct, was given date etc for et and booked tickets about 6 weeks before flying for et - all very smooth, groovy and stress free.

Good luck Badger - will be thinking about you this week

Safarigirl - did I read somewhere you are trying to lose weight - you look fine to me

Bel - you ok??

Getting ready for a wedding so gotta dash

Jo   XXX


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone 

Boakie - As far as I am aware Ceram close in August. About medication Ruth will send you a detalied plan once she has a donor for you so you will know exactly what medication to take and when. I hope this helps.

AJ - Sending you lots of       .

Badger - Best Wishes for next week, I hope you get lots of lovely embies    

River - Hope you are ok, not long to go now hun sending you too lots of   

Bel - I hope you are ok and that those lovely embies are snuggling in nicely X

Good luck to everyone testing this week               

Love Twiggy X


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, from Sunny Spain!  We are enjoying our time here - the weather has been great and I´ve met Bel and dh, who have been fantastic!  We had both EC and ET on the same day, and I am now in the 2ww with two embies on board - testing 5th April.  I´m at the analysing every symptom stage!  We also have three grade 1 frosties - so we are really pleased with Ceram, Ruth, Dr B, and our donor.  Badger, good luck, you must be here by now...
Bel, thank you so much
Very best of luck to everyone else, especially the 2wwers!,
love Paxi


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
I have been offline for a few days and it seems there is so much to catch up on.

Firstly congratulations to Kaz on your BFP - they have been a bit thin on the ground lately so hopefully yours is the start of many.  

Paxi and Bel - so glad that thngs have gone so well. Fingers crossed that the 2ww isn't too horrible and that you will be reporting   's too.

AJ - you have been on my mind a great deal I really hope this testing day will bring fantastic news.

Plurps - don't worry too much about your cold. I had a terrible cold on my last 2ww. I felt terrible and hardly got out of bed for 4 days. I was really worried it would affect implantation but it didn't and I did go on to get a positive.

Me - well I have done what I said I would never do and turned down a donor. Ruth completely out of the blue offered us a donor I think because another recipiant had cancelled. It would have meant we would have had to go back out to spain next week. We pondered and stressed for hours changing our minds every few minutes - it really was an agonising decision but eventually decided it was too soon after our last bout of time off work and my DH feels vulnerable enough in his job without giving them a reason to criticise him.
After waiting so long in the UK for donors I still can't get my head around what we have done and just hope we haven't taken a wrong decision. I guess it is too late now and looking forward is the only option.

Love to all and special thanks to AJ, safarigirl and Plurps for the info you sent me recently.


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

just read your post I think if you have gone with your gut feelings then you are right. I know how easy it is to keep changing your mind every few minutes but sometimes you just have to step back and take a deep breath.

I was really upset when donor got pg in Feb but with everything else that happened around that time it was the best thing that could of happened for us.

So we are still waiting too Ruth has found a donor but we are hoping another one will be found as the blood group "may" be an issue.

On a lighte note we had the grandson overnight on Friday first time. For the first time in my life I changed a nappy and bathed a child. It was great didn't upset me and left me feeling happier that I can cope with a child if we a lucky enough to have one.

Crusoe take time and go when it feels right

Love Dawn


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls!!

We are home with 3 embies on board! We also have 2 frosties, which we have never had before. I am taking things easy and DH even packed our cases this morning(good job I was led down at the time, or I may well have fallen down in shock!!). As Paxi said we had EC and ET on the same day and would you believe were next door to each other in the hotel!!

A.J. - Thanks for your IM. Tried to rply but you were full!! Hope you are okay. Symptoms sound good. Hoping and praying for you,xx

Badger - You're probably on the plane now. But wanted to wish you luck for this week. Marbella is lovely at the momnet and we din't want to leave this morning!xx

Kaz - Congratulations!! Enjoy every minute!

Paxi - It was great meeting you and DH. Enjoy the rest of your break. Looks like we will be testing together on the 5th. I'm nervous already!! I hope you don't get noisey neighbours now we are home!!xx

Crusoe - I agree with Dawn. Go with your instinct...I'm sure it's the right thing to do. Thank you for your messages. xx

Well...being shouted at to put my feet up so I'd better go and have a lie down....oh my god. DH has just walked past with washing he is putting in the machine...wonders will never cease!!

Thank you to all of you for your support...it means a lot,

Love and Luck,

Be,x


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone.

Bel, great news that you have three embies snuggling into their new home.  Do you mind me asking you, but just wondering why you had 3 put back?  I didn't realise that they could do that in Spain.  Here's to another BFP for the abroadies.  

Crusoe, I'm sure you made the right decision.  The last thing you want is to have problems with work.  I'm sure another donor will come up for you in the very near future.

Paxi, positive thoughts for you too in the 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you.  The grades sound fab and great news about the frosties as well. 

 to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## hola69

Hi Guys...

Kaz.....thats fantastic news...many congratulations!!!!!! Am so excited and pleased for you...      


AJ...thinking of you and hope you get some sleep tonite...will be thinking of you and wish you tons of luck!!!   


Bel..welcome back...how exciting 3 embies....how come you got 3 if you dont mind me asking?? Wishing you tons of luck for youre 2ww and big hugs xxxx

Paxi and river..good luck for youre 2ww..thinking of you..xxxx

Badger..good luck and thinking of you...xxx

Love to everyone and have a nice evening...

Lesley xxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Kaz congratulations on your  you must be so pleased.Hope you have started a trend now let's have lots more.
Bel wow 3 embies triplets!! good luck on 2ww hope they are snuggling in tight.
Crusoe i am sure you did the right thing for you ,things happen for a reason and it just wasn't the right time.
Paxi good luck to you on 2ww as well.   how great that you and bel got to meet up and stay next to each other.
Good luck this week badger.
A.J. hope you are managing to keep sane   hope that you get a lovely BIG FAT POSITIVE on thursday.    and the other ladies on 2ww and testing soon              
Let's have lots of good news and a baby boom in november just in time for christmas.
Katherine


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Lots going on on here this weekend!! Seeing as how it's Mothers Day I guess it's only proper to post and I hope we all get to be Mummies soon!

Kaz T - Big Fat Congrats to you, hope everything goes swimmingly for you for the next 8 months. So many negatives and now a BFP, you deserve your BFP after all that. Wow!  Congrats again.   

Great news from you, Bel, hope the    goes quickly and with minimal stress. It's got to be your turn soon. I didn't regret at all having 3 embies transferred in the end, since we got a bfn last month. I know we did everything we could have done having 3 transferred so feel we gave it our best shot. Good luck!!

River, Paxi, Badger, AJ,  I'll be thinking about you!! Best of luck  

Crusoe- what a hard decision. I'm sure you did the right thing. I know I didn't want to think about tx for a few weeks after our bfn and you may well be really different to me but I wouldn't have wanted to put myself through the upheaval straight away again. I'd need to be ready emotionally. I'm sure Ruth understands and will think of you soon for a donor. It's not easy putting everything on hold all the time, and you're right to think about DH's job, after all it'll be important when you get your BFP.   Which will happen. 

Lesley & Ellie- reckon we should start a fight this week, want to be part of my 'beat up the meanies' gang? I don't condone violence but we could be cyber punch up buddies!! I'll punch your meanies and you can punch mine! I'm having really bad Sunday night blues and don't want to go in to work tomorrow. Grrr. Oh well, got to pay the bills!

Dawn- hope to catch up with you soon, maybe on the chat tomorrow.

Anyone heard from Jassie She must be back soon. Love to you if you're floating around ... 

Going for my bath, got to wash my smelly bum. 

Take care & love to all,
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys!

Crusoe - I really can sympathise with you and you really must go with your gut feeling as our FFs have said.  Not an easy one but I think if there's any hesitation or incongruence, you must wait.  Plus, your DH doesn't want more pressure from work.  It will happen and this donor wasn't for you, that's clear.  Thinking of you and next time will be your time. xxxx

Badger - good luck hun if you manager to logon from sunny Spain. xxx

Plurps - oh dear, just what you wanted!  I had a head cold last week and by Sunday night, when we travelled home from Barcelona, I was really not well at all but everyone has assured me it won't affect implantation if the embie is viable.  I wrote to the IM and they say it doesn't affect implantation.  Good luck for testing, hang in there and hope you feel tons better soon.  I didn't take anything but I can tell you it wasn't easy! Kept thinking I was going to cough the embies out!  xxx

Bluebell - happy Mother's Day sweetheart!  I hope this time next year we are all mummies and our DHs have gone out and bought us a card (and very large, expensive pressie of course!) from our little ones. xxxx

Kone - lovely to hear from you. xxx

River - good luck for the 29th and hang in there. xxxx

LesleyJane - I can sleep for Britain!!!  I'm testing on the 30th - I did think of dashing along to the clinic for a beta test tomorrow after Kaz got her BFP on day 11, but DP has forbid it!!  He says we will "follow the IM's instructions"!!  What did you have for tea tonight?!!!!    xx

Dawn - lovely to hear from you.  I was so touched with your story of your new grandson and bathing and changing him.  Ahhhhhh.  Just think of all the practise you can get in with him before you have yours! xxx

Paxi - 2 embies snuggling in and 3 frosties!!!  Wow, that's fantastic news.  Plus, I am soooo envious that you met the lovely Bel.  I am a big, big fan of hers and would have given lots to have been in your shoes meeting her!  Wishing you all the very best sweets. Good luck and chill for the 2 ww. xxxx

Kaz - you so deserve the BFP!  Eleven attempts before DE.  Goodness me.  I hope you have a fantastic pregnancy.  Yours is a story of determination and gives inspiration. xxxxx

Bel - sorry my inbox is full....I am so naughty, I like to keep people's IMs and it doesn't leave much room.  Sorry.  Wow....your DH sounds like a demented man!  As you say, just as well your lying down....    Great news about the 3 embies snuggling in and 2 frosties - that's wonderful!  Wish I'd had 3 put back when we first went to the IM.....I've found my feet now and know my stuff!  Wishing you all the very, very best for a massive BFP!!!! xxxxxxx

Giggles and anyone else who's fed-up with work - I hope you feel much better about things soon.....or they bloomin' well leave the company!!  

To all of you I haven't mentioned, wishing you the very best wherever you are in your cycle            and to Debs (RSMum) thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hey, I was so busy mentioning everyone else, I forgot to mention little ol' me!

Well, last night I had a tinge of AF type pains but they've gone and didn't last long.  Boobs are really sore but only when I lean against something or they're touched, etc.  Was also sitting here typing and felt really nauseaus.......however, I was probably reading one of my own postings and they'd make anyone sick!  Have been doing well I suppose but getting a little nervous thinking of the test on Thursday.  DP has forbid me to test earlier (thought I might as Kaz did) but he said no, to follow the IM's instructions!  Am fully prepared for a BFN but obviously hoping...

Ok, the MIL!!     As it's Mother's Day, we went along to take her out (my Ma is so easy to please and was delighted we even turned up.....my MIL, on the other hand, wanted the works, meal out and ALL the family to attend, which they couldn't and she just wasn't happy with that!)  So, it took 1 hour 50 mins to get there, traffic was awful.  She moaned all the way through the meal!  She is just so difficult to please, it's such hard work, but we try and my DP is such a lovely person and so kind.  However, she had strick instructions from DP never, ever to mention the IVF or "are you pregnant yet" ever again after the episode when she asked me "if there was any news" and I replied "no, not yet" to which she replied "but AJ, is it REALLY possible, I mean, at YOUR age?"!!  DP apparently tore her head off in private as I was so upset.  However, she just couldn't help herself today, could she!  I've told DP that if she ever says anything so insensitive ever again, I will not be as polite as I was before nor will I turn the other cheek!     Needless to say, she didn't get an answer this time and I ignored her question.....even after she repeated it three times!   To add insult to injury, it took us 2 hours to get home!  Mothers, we love them, but heck this one takes a lot of patience!  

Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh AJ - so sorry to hear about your M-I-L experience..my in-laws were hard work but NOT as bad as that I guess..I can't get over her saying that about your age! How old is she, by the way..   

Now, who's testing next?   

Is it you and River this week? I'm really losing track of you all girls..think I'm going a bit loopy!   

Then Paxi and Plurps and Badger and Bel? 

Sending you all the fairy      to do her bit and MEGA apologies if I've forgotten someone. Was thinking of you all yesterday, Mother's Day can be so tough..I remember when I first moved to the States going out for lunch, not realizing and the "server for today"  saying " happy Mom's Day..if you are one" to me.. I was  


Dawn - really touched by your post..made me think about how I'd love to be doing that again some time soon too..

Have a great week girls..and you 2ww'ers.............may the fairy earn her pay!      she's been on holiday too long for my liking! 

take care,

Deb x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me to answer the question as to why I had 3 out back. I requested that I would like 3 put back, but also said that if Marissa(the embryologist at the CERAM), disagreed then I would go along with her. But she agreed that 3 would be okay. I had 3 put back last time and got a Bfp. I was pregnant for 9 weeks in November/December with a singleton, until I miscarried. Therefore after discussing all the issues with DH we decided that we would like 3 out back again. We are quite happy with one, two or three!!

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## PurpleChick

Kaz, BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!         

I am delighted to read about your BFP.

Just wanted to say that, now got to go and read all the other posts, my have you all been busy!

Good luck to all the 2WW'rs, hope to hear of some more good news soon!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## boakie

Congrats Kaz!!!!

I am going to CERAM in June for ED and IVF anyone else joining me??


love 2 all

Boakiexxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello lovely ladies - wow THIS BOARD HAS MOVED!

Firstly Kaz big big congrats - what wonderful news to hear about your BFP - i knew the tide was going to change, and expecting lots of happy bfp postings now.  wishing you a very healthy and contented pregnancy.

Badger lots of luck to you for your visit to Ceram on Tuesday - i know you have been through a lot to get to this point, so will be thinking of you and sending you so lots of positive energy.

Earthekitt - hope the wedding was good, wow a stone lost.  Thank you for saying i dont need to lose any weight - how nice of you!  I have decided to while away the time to my next "treament" by getting fit and losing the belly i have procured along the way of treatment!  My body only stores weight on my tummy - and it makes my body look quite out of proportion - so main goal is to keep fit and to be a good fighting weight for next transfer.  Would love to see you again, and of course your beautiful son Sam.  You are really in my thoughts and prayers for this transfer ....

Boaki, i think Ceram is closed for two weeks in August - please check with Ruth as i dont want to give out wrong info, but when i was looking at when i would go next to ceram there is a period over summer that ceram is closed.  as they are so lovely and small i guess when one person goes, they might as well shut it all down.  If memory serves me correct they are closed for two weeks in august, but check with ruth the exact dates.

Paxi and Bell - how wonderful that you both met, and will both be on the two week wait together ....i have good feelings for both of you

Crusoe, what a difficult decision to make, but like everyone else has said, i think go with your instinct.  its an emotional (and financial) gamble, and you want to do it feeling that you are making the right decision.  a week is quite short notice, and i think you need to do what feels right with you.  You will get your donor, and a time that feels more comfortable for you and your dh.  

Plurps, hope you are feeling better .... it is a drag getting a cold, but it wont affect anyting, just miserable for you to have to bear it out.

AJ - as usual, you make me laugh with the old MIL story.  What a wonderful DH you have, he sounds so tuned to you and your needs .... sorry you had to have that little jibe, but when that bambino is in your arms all these tactless little remarks will seem a lifetime away.  Hope you feeling better, and to be honest i am so excited and nervous for your testdate i feel like buying a pregnancy test myself and testing for and with you!!!!

Hope everyone is having a good week ... lovely to have the board so chatty at the moment!


----------



## Plurps

Thank you for your 'get well soon' messages .  My goodness it certainly plays on your mind being ill.   Wondering all the time if the embryos are coping.  

Also have the niggling AF feeling at the mo.....
MUST STAY POSITIVE.  not long now.

For those of you wanting to test early  - you are brave.  I am now feeling too scared to go for the blood test.  The thought of that phone call fills me with horror.  I must stay on top of my emotions.....

When your head and sinuses are stuffed with cold and your glands are swollen making your neck hurt - its tricky to feel anything other than blue.

But I do send     .  to you all


    
Pxxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

I feel so guilty that I hardly do any personals - I really do admire everyone on here who does but I honestly don't know how you manage it!

Anyway, Plurps I'm sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly.  When are you testing?  Looking at your signature, I'm guessing it will be this Friday.  I am due to test the Friday afterwards but will have to do an evil pee stick as there's nowhere local that will do the blood test. I can't face going into work after a BFN so will do it either Friday evening or Saturday morning.  I have said before that I am not a fan of early testing - I like to live the dream for as long as possible - and in the past I have just waited until AF appeared.  My understanding of DE IVF is that AF only tends to arrive once you've got a BFN and stopped (in my case) the pessaries and patches.  So, it'll be novel (not to say scary) for me testing with no idea one way or the other.

I have to say I'm not feeling too hopeful about my situation.  Our 2 embies were both given a grade of 7, which isn't the best.  Have already enquired when I could start again (we're on the IM refund programme so I want to get started again asap) and apparently as soon as I get AF from this cycle I can start back on the Yasmin - thought I'd post this in case anyone else was wondering. 

AJ - I'll have everything crossed for you on Thursday.  From your various posts I have to say it's sounding very positive for you - what with you craving meat and feeling nauseous too.  I so so hope that this time is the one for you.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  There seem to be loads of us on the 2ww at the moment.

Louise


----------



## Jennifer

Don't forget    

Tx Abroad Chat

In the Chatroom

Tonight at 7pm

Come and have a natter 

    ​


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March  
Paxi Ceram DE IVF March 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF ET ? 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March 

Abroad in Tx Now !

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF 24/25th April 
crusoe Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET  
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Awaiting Update 
earthe kitt Ceram FET 4/5 April  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram  Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona T April 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET April/May 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Initial Appt 10 March 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

Don't forget    

Tx Abroad Chat

In the Chatroom

Tonight at 7pm

Come and have a natter 

    ​


----------



## Jennifer

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52835.new.html#new


----------



## andie66

Hi ladies

I'm new to this thread but am thinking about treatment abroad.  My DH and I have just completed our 2nd ICSI and unfortunately today AF turned up (2 days before testing, very cruel).  Anyway there is a chance we might be moving to Spain which would of course be fantastic (and the more relaxed lifestyle might help with implantation etc.).  However I am just looking for some guidance about some of the clinics in Spain.  We would be based in between Valencia and Alicante and I know that there are a few clinics in both those cities.  Does anyone have an insight.  Will hopefully join the chat tonight.

Andie x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Andie   I am biased towards Ceram as they helped me concieve my twins !  I am not sure on the geography of Spain but know there is are several clinics which you could go with.  I am sure the other girls on here will give you their feedback on clinics   Then, once you have weighed them all up just go with your gut instinct !!!  Ruth, who works at Ceram, will be in the chat room tonight from 7pm if you have any questions and everyone is really friendly   Hope to see you in chat later xx


----------



## Janny

Hi Andie - and welcome. Sorry to hear that AF has arrived early. That happened to me too and I felt cheated... as well as devastated by the BFN. We moved to Spain 2 years ago and love the climate and lifestyle out here - and the Spanish people have been very friendly and accommodating of my attempts to speak their language!

I am right in the south so CERAM is my local (lucky me  )  - however I know that many girls on here have gone to IVI in Valencia. If you put IVI Valencia into search you will see lots of previous discussion about the clinic there.

Lots of luck -

Jan x


----------



## badger b

Hi everyone,

just logging on to see how everyone is!

Bel,great news about having 3 put back,ill be asking the same!Fingers crossed for you hon!

Weather is great here,around 22 degrees!Off to ceram tomorrow,donors ec is tomorrow too,dont know when et will be though.Apartment is literally few hundred yards away from ceram,so that was lucky!

Good luck to all testing over next few days,will catch up with you all later this week!


much love

Badger

xxxxxx


----------



## beanie10

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Andie to the abroadies, everyone here is really helpful and I'm sure you'll get lots of advise on Spanish clinics, I'm at Ceram who I've got to say are brilliant, but I believe its in the wrong area for you.

Good luck Badger for tomorrow, I hope all goes well, enjoy the sun coz its raining back here!

Wishing lots of luck to everyone else going through treatment at the mo, sending you all heaps of      

big hugs
Jo


----------



## Womb with a View

So sorry to hear that Andie.  It just sucks doesn't it.  Really feel for you.

You're in a good place here, lovely people, lots of shared info, good clinics used.  I go to the IM in Barcelona (Institut Marques) and am currently on my 2ww.  They're very professional and I'm still hoping they'll come up trumps with a BFP for us this time!  Good luck whatever you decide and fire away with any questions. 

Badger - good luck for tomorrow sweets. xxx

Good luck to the 2 wwers....Bel, Plurps, Paxi, Kasia, ClaraRose and River!  Hope I haven't forgotten anyone....there's so many of us!  Oh, and good luck to AJ!!!!  Now, who's testing first....River?  And when, is it tomorrow?  Good luck darling if it is. xxxxxxxx

Don't want to have my beta blood test on Thursday.....rather enjoying being ignorant and pretending all is well.  So sad isn't it.

Love, AJ!!!!  xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope all is well..well had a much better day at work today and am feeling so much better for giving the **** the old heaveho..1wk and 2 days..yahoo!! Even went to the gym again tonight..a few people have said my skin looks better and I seem happier which I do..so good day all round..Also the meanie woman apologised to me today..granted in a roundabout way..but hey an apology is an apology and thats good enough for me as we all have our off days eh? Have to say will be giving her a wide berth in future tho   

Giggly..nice talking to you tonite..hope you get your issue resolved and youre boss gets a grip and doesnt wimp out..I think youre job must be very rewarding and you must have the patience of a saint to deal with a classroom of kids.. 

AJ..sorry got my dates confused thought you were testing today..Will be thinking of you Thursday and stay thinking positive..the power of suggestion and power of thinking is a great thing you know..just think of the placebo effect and how many people beleive if they pop a pill they are cured..think about your eggs that have been popped in and that youre pregnant..loads of hugs xx

Badger..good luck for tomorrow..its youre time at last eh..may this be the one..xx

Beanie..hello,,dont think we have chatted before..hope youre ok and just to say hi xxx

Hi jannny..hows things?? are you well? xx

A big hello to everyone else and have a nice eveing..AJ...its was chilli     Also good luck to all the 2ww..am thinking of you..River, Bel, plurps, kasia, clara rose and paxi..lets hope we get lost of BFP's xx

Lesley xx


----------



## RSMUM

River - is it you testing next? If so MASSIVE GOOD LUCK to you!!!    

AJ - don't blame you I always feel the same during my 2ww's..    

dx


----------



## Womb with a View

I've just realised it's the 27th isn't it?  (Not looking at diary as not back to work yet!)  That means one of us tested today....I know it wasn't me, I've not lost the plot completely........maybe it was supposed to be Kaz and we now know the result....or it is River?  Oh, so sorry if it is and I forgot to say a massive    

Thinking of you all on the 2ww and wishing you so much luck my heart could burst. 

Where's the lovely Lilly?  We miss you. xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Don't know what's wrong with me....just found River's profile and she's testing on the 29th!  Not feeling very  at the moment!  Hope it's not Plurps....I shall go and have a look at Plurps's profile....ah, no, I've just found info that says she tests around the day I do!  Phew!  Don't think I've missed anyone testing!    So, it's River next.  Good luck darling. xxx

Don't know what's wrong with me - it must be that I'm not working at the moment.  We went out for coffee late afternoon and for no reason at all I burst out , hysterically, tears rolling down my face, and everyone was looking at me, which made me  even more and DP didn't know what the hell was going on!!  I'm  as I type this - I can hardly type!  WHAT is the matter with me?!  DP was not amused, which made me  even more!  I feel someone has given me  gas!


----------



## Womb with a View

Just had the smile knocked off my face!   Narrow-minded and shallow, not very bright, next door neighbour collared DP to talk about our chickens (we only have two and they're pets).  She is worried about the bird flu and her kiddies playing in the garden in summer.   She asked my DP if "it would be a good idea to get rid of them or at least keep them locked up in the shed" to which DP replied "no....I think you'd miss your children and it's not healthy to keep kids locked up all day...." as he beat his retreat...   I've already told this woman that it's all under control.  I wish she'd move!  My hens are my babies. xx


----------



## dianne

*AJ* 
How the hec are you today
Sounds like the joys of the 2ww have well and truly kicked in  
         
You made me smile thank you 
Special thoughts for you and all the other ladies testing soon  

*Clara Rose *           they are always watching

Dianne x


----------



## Clara Rose

Hehe Dianne, I see you've got the     on my case ...it's worked....have managed to resist the lure of the pee stick for now, but for how long I don't know... 

AJ, I hope you're not feeling too bad. Your neighbour sounds a cracker...bird flu indeed. 

Best of luck to everyone who is enduring the torture that is the 2ww!   

Clara x


----------



## RSMUM

Good morning everyone - AJ - have just sent you a MASSIVE IM..sorry I am rambling a bit..sounds like your hormones are going nuts - glad it's on the happy-mad side not the other way!I used to have a pet chiken 
( "Attila" ( the Hen) ) so I know how you feel..good on yr DP..he sounds lovely..

Good luck to ALL the 2ww -ers..thinking fo you all..  

got to go..have done NOTHING except   on here all morning!

D xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Good morning abroadies! 

I haven't posted in ages and I truly apologise... I haven't even read this thread in a few days.   I needed some time away as emotions came back in full force.

I just wanted to wish all of you on your 2ww the best of luck - I don't want to name names in case I forget someone.  I think about you all even if I'm not visible.  May this be your time. 

                  

Me, we're starting the process for FET this week.  AF is here now, so will be going for scan/bloods on Thursday.  Not to sure how I feel right now, but once I get going I'm hoping I'll be fine.  BFN hit me hard and I just don't want to feel that way again.  Anyway, positive thinking, I know. 

Lots and lots of love to you all!

Michelle


----------



## Plurps

Michelle - wishing you much love and strength during this 'next stage'.

Its so easy to tell others to stay positive AND to think about something else - but doing it yourself is hard.  
  But I know you are strong and will make it...

 
P


----------



## Louise999

Hello

Please don't forget me - I'm on the 2ww too!!  I know I'm not very optimistic about it working (2 grade 7s) but I'm still going through all the ups and downs.  We don't seem to have had so many 2wwers at the same time for a long time.  Let's hope Kaz has started the upturn around here.

Has anyone worked out the order we're testing?  I'm due to test on 7th April but will probably leave it until the 8th, which is a Saturday, to avoid being a sobbing wreck at work.

Louise


----------



## Janny

Don't worry Louise, we won't forget you! Try not to worry about the grades - sometimes it seems to make no difference. I have had a BFN with perfect embryos at the same time as someone else got a BFP with quite serious fragmentation.... an embryo is an embryo, it just needs to find a special niche and nestle in for the next 9 months! If you wanted to test on Friday after work you could save Friday morning's wee - don't be tempted to test evening wee as its probably too weak so early on in pregnancy. 

Lesley Jane thanks for asking after me   I'm fine but still can't believe I'm pregnant. Less symptoms now than on the 2ww - which is a bit scary! 12 week scan is on Monday - please keep everything crossed for us x


Lots of   to everyone on the 2ww.

Jan x


----------



## Ali40

Louise 

I think I have the info to hand:  Here goes - sorry to anyone who I haven't got right:

Kaz - test 27th - positive - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S.
River - 29th March
AJ - 30th March
Plurps - 1st April
Clara - 1st April
Kasia - 3rd April
Paxi - 5th April
Bel - 7th April
Louise - 7th April

I think that is the current 2WW list - hope I haven't forgotten anyone and just want to wish you all GOOD LUCK - really thinking about you.

Best wishes

Alison .....


----------



## RSMUM

WOW! Brilliant Alison - I was getting soo confused!

Janny and Louise - just a word of warning - I know someone who saved their early morning wee and it gave them a false negative test  so I'd check with the clinic..hope you don't mind me saying Janny - but it happend to someone I know and completely freaked them out..  WOW! Can't believe you have your 12 week scan coming up - that's amazing!!!! BRILLIANT!!!    

River -     

D x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Alison,

Many thanks for compiling that list!  Just wanted to add that my official test date is the 5th April. There was some confusion because the doctor said 3rd April when she was doing the transfer, but the information sheet I received said 5th April, which would be 14 days after transfer. It seems like everyone else goes with that, so that way I can pretend I'm pregnant for 2 days longer   Hopefully I'll have some symptoms by then too!

Good luck everyone! 


Kasia


----------



## Ali40

OOps sorry Kasia

Good luck for the 5th - I will be thinking about you then as we will be at IM having our 1st appointment!!

Updated list below!

Alison ....

Kaz - test 27th - positive - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S.
River - 29th March
AJ - 30th March
Plurps - 1st April
Clara - 1st April
Kasia - 5th April
Paxi - 5th April
Bel - 7th April
Louise - 7th April


----------



## Kasia

Hi Alison!

Thanks for that - wishing you all the best for your appointment at IM!  They are lovely people, I'm sure you will agree.


Kasia


----------



## PurpleChick

Hellooo and Good luck to all the 2WW'rs.  I was wondering how I was going to keep an eye on you all, so thanks for the list Alison!

Michelle, good to see you posting again.  Any idea of when you might be getting back to Valenica.  I'm hoping we will get a call sometime after easter, I will be on progynova 4 weeks by then?  Imagine we ended up there at the same time!!

As for testing later in the day, if you don't pee for a few hours and don't drink too much water, you should get an accurate result.  HCG is stronger in the morning as most women won't have been to the loo for several hours.  Good luck on holding out that long though!! 

badger - good luck with upcoming ET!!   

PurpleChick


----------



## boakie

Hi just got our results back from the clinic my blood group is A- and hubby has a good sperm count yipee , roll on Friday for our consultation at CERAM, I hope they wil be able to move us forward to June


All my love to everyone

Boakiexx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Boakie

Great news on the results, I hope you get that appt moved forward.

PurpleChick


----------



## nats210

Hello Ladies
Sorry been away for a while but just looked in & can't believe so many are due to test. I wish each & every one of you a positive         .

Well moved to the Lister & after my first consultation we are going to monitor this cycle & take clomid to see if I respond, which is exciting news as we haven't got this far before. I must admit to having the last month off i was so fed up with taking the wheatgrass, not drinking etc & I think I needed it to be honest so I would be in the right frame of mind to start at the Lister.  Well we will see what happens, a bit scary coming off the cyclo-p as it might show that my periods stopped a long time ago but at least we will know.

Love to all, best of luck with any upcoming appointments.
nats
xx


----------



## Louise999

Alison - thanks for the list.  How do you manage it?  I hope your appointment next week at IM goes well & I hope the weather out there is still as gorgeous as it was when we left on Saturday.

Boakie - well done on your results.  Sounds like you are all ready to go now.

Thanks for all the info on testing in the evening.  I will bear it in mind, but I'm the kind of person who likes living the dream for as long as possible so I may well still wait until Saturday morning.  

I feel really bad asking this question but has anyone on here braved a drink of the alcoholic variety on the 2ww?  I know Zita forbids it absolutely but at my clinic in the UK they said I was OK to have upto 5 units a week!!!  I didn't of course but I did have 1 glass of vino on my 1st IVF 2ww then none on the 2nd. Am going out to dinner on Saturday and would really like just the one glass.

Louise


----------



## Bel

Hi Ali,

Just a quickie from me...I'm also the 5th April for my test date!!

Best Wishes,

Annabel


----------



## Plurps

I have spent months abstaining from all sorts of things and it made no difference, so I decided that if I wanted a drink then so be it - it made no difference apart from making me feel relaxed and THAT IS A GOOD THING!!!  obviously in moderation!!!

I am getting butterflies......

Presumably having the blood test makes no difference what time of day it is unlike the pee test?

Regards

P


----------



## River

Hi ladies


Well! Wasn't due to test until the 29th but unfortunately AF arrived today!
After such a cr*p egg collection (3 eggs) I had done alot of crying and was happy to at least to get to ET so not too suprised. Quite please with myself as AF arrived this morning and actually made it to work and put a brave face on.

I have emailed Ruth and she has said to do either a blood test or a urine test on Friday just to be sure. I bought a two pack of First response and did the first one today which was negative and will do the second on Friday so really just a formality. I have this IVF book and it said ' there is a strong correlation between the number of eggs collected and the success of treatment'. So as soon as I got 3 eggs I knew I was on a loosing streak.

I have honestly felt throughout my first IVF cycle completely and utterly NORMAL!!! Had a bit of a fuzzy head the first couple of days which swiftly went and  felt a bit sore at my last internal scan. I keep reading about all these ladies that felt constantly bloated and can't fit into their trousers and I have actually lost three pounds!!! Do you think this was because I was on a low dose of stimms? 200ui for the first couple of days and 100 for the rest? Do you think you need more stimms if you are large? I would class myself as a large article. I am 5ft 11 and a larger build, not fat but well built.

This may sound weird but Knew AF was coming as every month about 24 hours before I get a few sharp pains in my knee and then my elbow . Yes i know it sounds weird but it was my first sign that AF was on it's way. I have even had this Pain in one of my fingers before.Anyway, want to start the next cycle as soon as possible maybe even with just a one month break in between. Really feel that my body has still ruled over the drugs. My egg collection day was on the day I would normally ovulate, took a long time to get to this date as follies were so slow growing. Then AF has arrived pretty much when I would have expected her so don't really feel like I have had IVF. Anyway, have done zero exercise for the last month and have done a bit over the last six month whereas usually go to the gym three time a week. We live about five minutes away from beautiful fields and woods and me and  my DH used to go running four times a week after work during the summer so we have decided to start doing it again at the weekend as we used to love it and it makes you feel so much better. So looking forward to that!!

Anyway, good luck to AJ, Plurps, Bel and Clara Rose. May you get the BFP's that you so deserve!    
Take care
Love
Angela
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh River! Just about to wish you good luck when I read your post   I'm gutted for you, really I am. Sending you   Well done on thinking of your next tx at this time, you will get the BFP you so deserve. This was just not your time.

Alison - thanks for the list! I hope that it all goes well at IM next week

Boakie - sounds like you are on your way!  Hope that you can start treatment in June.

Louise - I have never had a drink during the 2ww,  I could have drunk a whole bottle of red for all the good it did me though! I was always told not to do anything that I would look back on later and regret and I figured that it just wasn't worth it. Having said that I was told in the later stages of pregnancy to have a glass of red wine to help me to sleep! I hope that you enjoy your dinner and I'm sure that one glass really won't hurt. 

AJ - your post re: having the giggles had me in stiches! It is the sort of thing that I would do too!  Sending you tons of   and definately  

Your neighbours comments re: your hens made me cross, people are sooo ignorant! Good for your other half for putting them straight.

RSMUM - Attila the Hen!  

Michelle - lovely to hear from you hun. The very best of luck for your FET.

Hello to all the Abroadies, and good luck to the 2wwaiters.

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

River - Just read your post - soo sad for you chuck..how bl$%*y rotten! Can't say a lot really - there's no words to that sound right so juts wanted to give you a HUGE hug ..the running sounds brilliant - I'm in awe of you. Take care of yourself and DH..

Loise - I dunno - my gut feeling is that one glass is certainly not going to do any harm..I read soo much stuff and asked soo many people during my various 2ww's and when I was pregnant with my DD - and the conclusion I came to was that one glass a week was basically fine..but I've never dared risk it in tha 2ww..having said all that...I'm a firm believer in positive, happy, relaxed state-of-mind being TONS better than being wound-up, stressful and unhappy....does that help at all?

Talking of being unhappy - bad news from me I'm afraid..my donor has gone AWOL..    

Back to the waiting game..I was due to take my Prostrap injection tomorrow so at least I found out now..

Good luck to you all..

Deb x


----------



## casey

Oh River I am so sorry - its just not fair - i keep typing things to say and deleting them because i can't find the right words - just so so sorry for you   

debs - you too ! you must feel so disappointed but maybe this donor was not right for you and best to find out now before prostrap and starting patches - so so hope that ruth has some good news for you soon     

thinking of you both 
love caseyxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

River, so sorry to hear it doesn't look positive for you, hugs on their way     Like Casey said, it's hard to know what to say but it looks like you're thinking of the next step and hopefully if you feel life the drugs didn't have a huge effect on you you'll be ready for another go soon. Running sounds great I went out loads last summer and loved it, although I'm pretty slow. It feels great once you're in your rythym and I only ever felt loads better when going out. Now spring's coming I might get out as well. Hope you can take care of yourself & DH and enjoy some 'me' time as well as tx. You sound really positive, I hope things work out for you soon. 

RSMum, sorry to hear about your donor too. What a palaver! I guess what will be will be and this wasn't meant to be this time. Had you booked flights etc Hope you're not too upset, hugs to you too.   

As far as alcohol's concerned, I'm not a big drinker anyway and mostly drink at special occasions or share a Fri night bottle of vino with DH. I went teetotal from New Year until my bfn at the start of March and honestly didn't really miss it much. Having said that the week b4 going to Greece I did have a single midweek glass of red wine as I was stressy about leaving things for work b4 going away and I found it really relaxed me and felt soooo naughty I really enjoyed it. What a rebel!    I figure I'd rather not have alcohol prior to or during tx as I don't miss it much anyway but if you want the odd glass I don't think it can hurt.

Thanks Ali for the organised testing diary- makes things clearer! Good luck to all you ladies and I hope the waiting's not too bad... Plurps hang on in there, we're thinking of you!

Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi River..am so sorry sweetheart and we are all here for you..big big hugs and am thinking of you..xxx

Rsmum/Debs..am so sorry too..whats happened to her? How bl**dy annoying for you and upsetting..hope you get matched again soon..maybe this time was just not meant to be and the next time will be right for you..xx

Michelle..lovely to hear from you and i totally understand you needed some time..hoping you are feeling stronger and happier now and lets hope the FET is youre time..lots of love and hugs xx

AJ..you make me laugh..tell youre neighbour to get a grip..honestly..does she not read the papers..there is none here for gawds sake .. Youre DP is a star! Hope youre ok..sounds like youre hormones are all over the shop..youre not going mad honest..at least you have an excuse ..youre in the 2ww..im emotional like that all the time     Thinking of you and tons and tons of luck..

Ali..thanks for the list..wot a star..well done..hope youre ok xxx


AJ - 30th March        
Plurps - 1st April       
Clara - 1st April       
Kasia - 5th April       
Paxi - 5th April      
Bel - 7th April       
Louise - 7th April      

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww..love and hugs 

Lesley xx


----------



## Lara B

River, so sorry to hear your news     I've had AF start a couple of days before testing on a few cycles, its always just as bad as getting a BFN on the testing day.  Take care of yourself, hopefully next tx will be the one for you.

RSMUM, it's not fair that you have got to this stage and your donor isn't continuing.  Try and keep yourself positive, obviously this wasn't the one for you, fingers crossed that Ruth finds you a new donor soon.

Boakie, you're ready to go now, good luck for Friday.

 to all those in the 2ww,     to those testing in the next few days.

Lara x


----------



## Plurps

Angela - so very sorry to hear your news.  

Running is absolutely the way forward.  

Deb - How does that happen - where has she gone?

   

P


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh River, I am so very sorry sweetheart.  I logged on to send you a good luck messge for tomorrow and I can't believe it.  You're putting such a brave face on too and well done for going to work, poor you.   You sound positive and strong and I'm glad you're having another attempt as soon as possible.  You mention the quantity of drugs given re your frame.....has your weight changed since your first assessment?  Mine did and they had to adjust the dose somewhat.  Hope this helps.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs.  xxxxxx

Bloomin' heck Debs (RSMum) - I can't believe this.  You were so geared up for it, it must be so disappointing.  Why has this happened, what was the reason?  As disappointing as it is, I firmly believe that when this happens, this donor was not for you and it's happened for the best....still upsetting though you poor love.   We planned to chat on the phone tomorrow....are you still up for it babes?  Understand if you're not.  I don't make any sense at the mo anyway!   Thinking of you. xxxx

I hope Badger is ok.....any news? xx

Plurps - hope you're bearing up ok.  As for alcohol....I abstained for 2 years then when I got my BFNs I knocked back quite a few in a short space of time!  I now have the odd one every now and again (maybe one or two glasses a week every so often) but when I'm doing IVF it's a no-no for me.  Having said that, I now firmly believe that, unless there is a medical reason (endometriosis, etc.) then IVF is a numbers game.  I am totally convinced of that now and I also believe there's a hint of Karma and divine intervention too....so, if that't the case, the odd wine won't hurt.  Having said that, I always think that you've got to make sure you have no regrets....no point in beating yourself up afterwards so don't do anything you aren't totally comfortable with.  And yes, I believe a blood test is definitive, no matter the time of day, but I might be wrong.  xxxxx

Dianne!  Hi to you too!  Lovely to hear from you.  xx

Michelle - hi to you and so pleased you're now lined up for your FET next week.  Good luck sweetheart and here's to you and those embies. xxxx

Louise - I am soooooo sorry I didn't mention you in my wish list for 2wwers!  I just KNEW I'd forgotten someone.  I am so embarrassed and upset....I've usually got a good memory.  I blame SAFARIGIRL....I mean, did she mention you?  No!  That fact that she hasn't posted for a few days doesn't come into it!     Seriously, I blame the meds I'm on....I am behaving very strangely!  Good luck Louise......everything crossed (including Safarigirl!!!)   xxx

Janny - can't believe you're going for your 12 week scan on Monday!!!  Wow, where has that time gone?!  Good luck to you! xxxx

Alison -     truly impressive memory and thanks so much for the list!  xx

Boakie -     so please your DH's sperm is good and good luck at Ceram on Friday for your first appointment.  Thinking of you.   xx

Nats - good luck with the next cycle. xxxx

Safarigirl - 

Hi to you all especially the Ladies In Waiting - Bel, Clara, Louise, Plurps, Kasia, Paxi....OMG, I am next up to test!     

Well, I am definitely weird....I have been very relaxed and chilled I have to say but today I was very nauseaous so not so chilled.  I felt light-headed and faint, dizzy, queazy.  My boobs are still very tender.  My sleeping is not so good and I can normally sleep anytime, any place.  My driving is diabolical, I keep laughing at simply nothing, I keep forgetting things when there's simply nothing to remember and I got lost driving today for over an hour.....when I'd been where I was going at least 5 times now!  Still feel queazy and faint.  Gone off me food too.  Of course, this all means nothing.....but gives me false hope, which I've been trying to ignore like mad.  If it is a BFN, it will be a cruel game my body and the drugs are playing with me as this has been like no other cycle I've been through yet.  No AF pains, no PMT.  I keep getting a flushed face too and tingling legs.  Ah well, only 2 more sleeps.....then my bubble will burst, probably but one can hope.  Night, night!  Love, AJ xxx  Hey, just thought, these symptoms are certainly NOT like Groundhog Day for me, so that makes a change!


----------



## Ali40

Hi Everyone

River - am so so so sorry to hear your news. I think the running is a great idea.  Helps with clearing the head and giving you time to think.

Louise - re alcohol, it is an interesting debate.  I recall when I first started down the fertility route on Clomid, the consultant saying everything in moderation, and if you think about it more children are conceived when alcohol has been involved than not.  When I conceived my son we had been on a v alcoholic holiday with friends, came back had scan to see if an egg was around which it was, didn't abstain, didn't think it would work, went out, smoked and drank, went into hospital to have my tubes checked out and they told me I was pregnant, went home and drank a beer to celebrate!!

Bel - sorry to have got your date wrong - here is an updated list!

Kaz - test 27th - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S.
River - 29th March - H U G S
AJ - 30th March
Plurps - 1st April
Clara - 1st April
Kasia - 5th April
Paxi - 5th April
Bel - 5th April
Louise - 7th April

Good luck to you all waiting to test - I really am sending all the positive vibes I can muster.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Bel

River,

So sorry hunney....it's horrible isn't it? I think the girls have said it all, but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you. xx

Louise - The first 4 IVF's I had I didn't drink alcohol at all. But on the 5th DH told me that as it hadn't made a difference before, to try having a couple of glasses. I did and I got a BFP. Not sure if it's connected, but DH says relaxed Mum helps!! So, I have had a glass this week too....I'm sure it doesn't harm, but each to their own!!

Deb - Can't believe your donor has gone AWOL?? Like you say at least you hadn't strated any drugs. I'm sure Ruth will sort this out for you. Positive thoughts,xx

A.J. - Symptoms sound good. Will be thinking of you loads tomorrow and wishing you a BFP with all my heart!!!

Hi to all FF buddies,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
hope you 2ww ers are hanging in there          

Just a quick question from me - does anyone else get PMT when they take the pill 
im now into my 2nd month whilst waiting for a donor and i feel so uptight 
dd and dh and the dog are walking on eggshells, work is awful, libido is zilch, alternate moods from crying to anger, and i just want to find a hole to crawl into until i chill out a bit - i used to get PMT a while ago but i took vitB, mag and evening primrose and had acu and it got a lot better - but its back with a vengenance and im really fed up with all this IF c%%p and all the selfish people in my life ( PMT again ??   ) Im still taking vits anf have been going to gym but feel as tho its a waste of time and just want to dive headfirst into the nearest vodka bottle     - sorry for the me post but needed to tell someone how im feeling without it causing an argument    

caseyxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Casey   sorry to hear you're suffering and never mind about the "me" post, thata's what the place is for.  I can't answer the question about the Pill and PMT.  I was only on it for a few weeks.  When I've had PMT I usually try and stay away from people but that's not always possible.  I also have this little technique I use on myself.  I question everything I'm thinking or feeling or just about to do that either comes from anger, annoyance, frustration, impatience.  Eg I pretend I've got to run everything past another me inside, to check it out, before I act or say anything, so, if I "feel" like saying something to a colleague and it stems from a negative feeling, I run it past the "other me" who questions me about why I might want to say that and the other me persuades the PMT me to wait until another day to do it. A kind of internal debate I have before acting. I find it helps delay my actions but it doesn't get rid of the PMT but does stop misunderstandings and arguments I have to say.  So I've been of no use to you at all.   What about yoga?  Lots of green leafy veg is supposed to help.  Oh, and another thing I do is say to close family and friends "I've got PMT so bear with me" which helps me and them I find.  Not advisable to say at work!!   I hope you find a solution.  Hang in there. xxxxxx

Can someone help me?  I overslept this morning (as I've been waking ridiculously early for a week now) and didn't put my pessary until one and a half hours later.   I've emailed the IM to ask if I'll be ok and awaiting their reply.  What do you girls think?  Has this happened to you?  What did your clinic say?  Worried of London. xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

I don't think it will make any difference at all AJ.I think you have quite a wide margin either side time-wise..don't panic!


----------



## PurpleChick

River - so sorry to hear your news.    BIG HUGS to you.  Be extra nice to yourself!!

Casey - I suffered with sore BB's and headaches while on the pill.  Can be quite normal for the 1st three months seeminlgy.  I hope you're not on it for too much longer.  I found walking and relaxing activities helped a little.

AJ - I'm sure the pessary situation is ok, you did it as soon as you could.  Hope Ruth gets back to you soon though to help ease your mind.

RSMUM - sorry too to hear about your donor.  Its terrible that this could happen to you.  I'm sure your fed up waiting as it is.  I hope they get you a new one soon and you can get moving again. 

I had an u/s this morning.  Have been on progynova 7 days now and my lining is measuring 12mm.  My clinic seem to think this is very good and I could get called away anytime now.  They have got me all excited about it.  I was prepared for a 4 - 6 week wait!  Do any of you girlies know of anyone being called earlier than 30 days with IVI?
 
Got to try and calm myself down.  Am still awaiting bloods results to confirm all this of course and have e-mailed IVI with u/s results.

Ok, got to get back to reality and do some work.

take care everyone!

Best of luck to the 2WW's!!     

PurpleChick


----------



## Janny

AJ - don't worry about the pessary! An hour and a half is nothing - they give us much more progesterone than our bodies would naturally produce at this stage so there is room for a little slippage! I have always tried do it every 12 hours but sometimes it just isn't possible (because your hairdresser takes twice as long as normal for example - very stressful haircut that was!). In fact at Ceram they don't even say every 12 hours - just ''morning and evening'' - so if I wasn't me I could have interpreted that as about 14 hours anyway ... GOOD LUCK TOMORROW   I have everything crossed for you x

River - really sorry to read about your BFN  . I had three goes at ICSI before our BFP and each time the drug  and egg collection cycle was tweaked slightly and worked a little better. The first time they just have to treat you like Ms Average and after that they know your body's response and can completely tailor the treatment to you. I'm sure you will get there   . I too had AF arrive before getting chance to test - its because your body realises that the implantation window has passed and proceeds to AF as normal. The progesterone pessaries supplement your natural progesterone level so as the natural level falls the pessaries alone are not enough to stop AF. On the cycle that worked AF not arriving was my biggest indicator of a BFP - lots of OKC ing!!!! Looking forward and planning the next cycle was my best way to cope too - couldn't have entertained the idea of running though!

Debs - really really sorry to hear about your donor.... hope Ruth finds you a new one quickly  

Casey - I was on the pill in my twenties and never managed to stick to a brand for more than about 9 months - they all made me feel awful and my libido evaporated (which in those far off days of contraception rather defeated the object) - I know this is no help really but you are definitely normal  

Love to all - esp the 2wwers xxxx

Jan x


----------



## Plurps

Janny - interesting that you say every 12 hours - at IM I am on pessaries every 8 hours.  They are 200 dose 




P


----------



## Janny

Hi Plurps - I'm not sure if you are donor egg or not? I'm not, so my progesterone pessary level is lower because my body is producing progesterone naturally too. I think I read somewhere that the first IVF babies were not supplemented with progesterone at all.... It seems to vary clinic by clinic too - I've been told you can't overdose on progesterone and I think they like to be very sure. Oh and also I'm in Spain, so the dosage per pessary is probably different too! Don't worry about it - the clinics prescribe what we each need.

Love Jan x


----------



## Louise999

Blimey girls - just thought I'd log on for a quick update (having last looked just before I left work yesterday) and I've had pages to go through!

River - so sorry to hear about AF turning up like that.  I'm in awe of your ability to pick yourself up and get on with life.  I think the exercise thing is such a good idea.  I have vowed that if I get a BFN next week I am going to devote myself to the pool and the gym for a month. After that I should be back at IM again!

RSMUM - so sorry to hear about your donor.  I can't imagine how you must feel - I know I'd be gutted.  I guess you just have to think that this donor was not the right one for you and that the right one will come along soon.  I have to say that one of the reasons I chose IM was that they line up 2 donor's for every cycle you do in an attempt to stop this happening.

PurpleChick - 12mm sounds fantastic!! What a lining!!  You must be pleased.

Thanks to Alison, AJ, Ms Minerva, Plurps, GigglyGirl and Bel for your thoughts on the alcohol debate.  I must say I was starting to think I was a bit silly for even contemplating a glass until I read Bel's comments - now I've just got to decide what that glass will be.  We're going to a restaurant which does 53 wines by the glass so there's a lot of deciding to do.  As I'm only having the one glass I want to make sure it's a good 'un.

Good luck AJ for tomorrow - I think your symptoms sound really positive.  I think I will eat my hat if you don't come back and report a BFP.  I've got everything crossed for you.

Louise


----------



## crusoe

River / Angela
I was so sorry to read your news - it seems as if you have had a very difficult time lately. Looking forward is the only way to cope in my experience and it sounds like you are already beginning to do that. Thinking of you and sending you a hug  

RSMum - I can't believe your donor has gone AWOL,   this is just terrible and you must be feeling terrible. My first donor at Ceram didn't respond to the drugs and I was nearly beside myself when it all got cancelled. I have to say tho Ruth was a star and although we did have to wait few more weeks we did get a great new donor. I am praying for you that the next one will be the one!!!  

Love to all especially the 2ww's
crusoe
x


----------



## MichelleM72

Angela  to you sweetie - so very sorry, hun.   Know that we're here for you and definitely feel your pain.

Kaz - I don't think I've congratulated you yet, so many congrats!

AJ lots of     for tomorrow!  Thinking about you loads hun.

Janny - I can't belive you're having your 12 week scan already!  Time def flies.

I got my patches today - they're HUGE!  Has anybody else used Estraderm TTS?  I can't believe I need to put two of those things on at a time... will definitely run out of room! 

Love to everyone

Michelle


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to check in quickly.

River - So very sorry about your result   I think you have a very positive attitude. This was not your time, but you will do it - you will be a mother! Exercise is very therapeutic I find  - although I prefer cycling to running. But it always makes me feel much better.

AJ - Fingers firmly crossed for tomorrow  

RSMUM - What bad luck!!! How awful. Like Louise, I must admit I felt relieved that IM have two back-up donors, because you really do never know what might happen, do you? I hope they find you a new donor very soon! 

Michelle - I've got Estraderm Matrix 100, but don't know if they are the same thing. These ones are not TOO big - but maybe you have a different type. 

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned - my memory is not very good and there are so many people on this board  now I don't want to leave anyone out! Must get a copy of Safarigirl/AJ's lists!!

I'm trying my hardest not to obsess about symptoms and failing miserably!  



Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  Feel much better about the pessary situation.  Still waiting for the IM to get back to me.....don't they know I'm the most important and only patient they have!!   Only joking.  They're so quick to respond and I'm sure that this means all is well.  Janny, I have pessaries, like Plurps, 3 times a day but I'm sure all clinics do things differently with different dosage.  

Purplechick!  W-o-o-o-o-o-w!!!  12mm is magnificent!  No wonder you are excited!  Good luck babes!  xx

Thanks to all of you who mentioned me.....don't want tomorrow to come as I don't want to feel disappointed and back at that old drawing board!  I hope Louise has to eat her hat tomorrow...!

RSMum - lovely to speak to you this morning.  I hope all works out well in the end.  xxx

River - thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Kasia

AJ,

I am no expert but I don't think it would be a problem to be a wee bit late putting in the pessary. Another possibility might be to double up and put in another one? Since I've read you can't overdose on progesterone and you have to double up when you are pregnant anyway, there would probably be no harm in doing that. However, it's always best to get confirmation from the experts, isn't it?

Look after yourself!   



Kasia


----------



## safarigirl

Aaahhh river, just logged on to read your news, so very very very sorry, sending you big hugs and lots of love and healing energy .... we are here for you ..... its wonderful that you, despite everything,  still have a streak of optimism .... the women on these boards are often so dammed courageous.

RSMUM - i'm livid for you!!!!!  But as AJ (I'll get to you in a moment!!!) says perhaps its for the best, and i guess we all want our donors to give with open hearts and know what they are doing .... but very sorry and sending you hugs.  Hoping this intial disappointment is shortlived and a young, eggfilled donor is soon found for you.

Now MISS AJ - what with all the slandering of my good name on these boards - you are very lucky you are on the 2WW, or else i'd drive down to your house and start picketing with your neighbour against your hens!!!! (hahahha i can just see the BBC breaking news headline, birdflu breakout in London .... and heres the picture of the owner. the spot where it all started .... gasp gasp by all watching!!!!)  Okay AJ i'll confess, if anyone could slander me and i'd still throw my arms around them its YOU!  Your symptoms sound good and like everyone love is in the air and all around for you for tomorrow ..... (yeah lets all sing together ... I feel it in my fingers, i feel it in my toes, and love is all around me and so the feeling goes .....)

I am holding every body part for the two week waiters.....


----------



## shazzer

River so sorry that this tx did not work. I echo everyone else in saying how strong and positive you sound. Although I think we all know that the sadness and disappointment can hit you anytime buts that we are here for to be comfort when people are sad and happy when people are lucky. 

AJ can't wait for your result tomorrow. I am sure it is going to be positive all the signs are there but after going through so much I am sure you just can;t make yourself beleive it . You sound like I did and I had convinced myself it had not worked, but it had. I have everything crossed for you. You are my hope and inspiration for my FET .

Resum sorry to hear about your donor. Ruth must be pulling her hair out as there have been a few lately. IM seem to have it sorted with 2 donors but that is why they charge twice as much I suppose. 

As for me arranged with Ruth to have FET 01/06/06 so flights and hotel booked. Having ET on a Thursday all being well , so that means I have 4 days in Spain 1st just having a holiday with DH being optomistic and it it does not happen I have 3 days still in Spain to drown my sorrows and enjoy time with DH. WE had such a wonderful week in Feb that I can't wait. I know i will feel a little embarrased though when i go to Ceram as I was so stupid. There a many days I still can't beleive it. Hopefully there are so many people going through that DR B will not remember me.

Will log tomorrow to read what I am sure will be good news

Love

Sharon


----------



## cesca

Casey  just a quickie to say I have been on the pill now for 3 weeks and i don't usually suffer from PMT but now I just feel so grumpy and want to shout at everbody and everything. My poor horse even gets it in the neck!!! I am getting pretty fed up as along with the moods I have lumpy and tender boobs. I wish our donor could be found soon so I can come of this blessed pill!!!!


----------



## valie

River,    I'm so sorry. Big hug  

Debs,    How frustrating! It's almost like we have to go through an endurance test first. Your time will come. 

Casey,  Sorry you're feeling so wick at the moment. Try and just take some time out to enjoy something, be selfish for a while. 

Wishing all the 2ww ers all the luck in the world. Maybe it's a good idea to just try and forget about it all for a while (easier said than done, I know!) 

G O O D  L U C K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Love Valie xx


----------



## PurpleChick

Aj - just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow!!      

Take care

Purplechick


----------



## nats210

Just a quickie

River so sorry foryou this can be such a painfull journey.

AJ everything crossed for you & all the other 2ww's.    

Resum sorry to hear about your donor they seem to have had a few go awol recently but I do believe that she wouldn't have been right for you.

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## Bel

AJ,

Everything crossed for you....I mean everything!!! Wishing you loads of positive vibes  

Thinking of you...how long do we have to wait to find out tomorrow??

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## earthe kitt

AJ - wishing you all the best for tomorrow - I really hope it's your turn this time    

Jo


----------



## twiggy2

River - Sending you a big big  .

I am so sorry it did not work out for you this time.

Look after yourself and DH too.

Take Care Twiggy X


----------



## twiggy2

AJ Sending you lots of                    and              for tommorrow.
    

                                        Good Luck hun Love Twiggy XXXXX



A big   to everyone else too.


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - LOVELY to talk to you..HUGE                 for the test!!   

Deb x


----------



## Clara Rose

AJ - wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!      

Clara x


----------



## Ali40

AJ

Wishing you all the luck, positive vibes, good wishes, and may your dreams come true.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## safarigirl

AJ -    for tomorrow ....

  

everything crossed ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just logged on to wish AJ the very best of luck for tomorrow! Sending you    and   

I so hope that you get the BFP that you so deserve! Where are you having your blood test done? 

RSMUM - sorry to hear that your donor went AWOL. How very disappointing for you! I'm sure that it won't be long before Ruth finds you another. Sending you  

Shazzer - great news that you have your FET booked for June.

Purplechick - 12mm! Sounds like a lovely deep nest for your embies to snuggle down in.

Casey and Cesca - PMT sounds horrid, you will probably hate me for saying this, but I have never had it, but it sounds very unpleasant, just keep thinking that it is all in a good cause. I think that B vitamins may help?

Love and luck to all the Abroadies,

Jules
xxx


----------



## casey

Thanks girls you are all so understanding and at least i no that when i come off pill it will go away - the worst thing is i cant predict my reactions and the headaches are horrendous - sorry me post again !    

Cesca - so hope my dog and your horse never get together to compare notes   

AJ - hust to wish you lots of love and love tomorrow      

bye for now
caseyxx


----------



## Lara B

Just wanted to wish AJ all the very best of luck for tomorrows test, really got everything crossed that its a BFP             

Lara x


----------



## dianne

*AJ*

Just checking in to wish you all the best for testing tomorrow so hope this is the one for you both 
     

Love Dianne x


----------



## hola69

Hi Casey/Cesca,

I too felt rubbish on the pill for the first month.. I am also on dostinex though so am not sure if both or one are giving me symptons. Have had headaches and twinges in my womb, the worst thing though has been feeling up and down, I had bad down in the dump days last week..so dont worry youre not on your own and youre not giving a me post at all..I feel for you, I do as its pooh isnt it! What make are you on..just wondering if we are on the same?

I too am longing for the day I can come off all this medication, I swear to God all these tablets and this clean living is hell..ha ha    I think if this doesnt work again next time Im going to get totally leathered on the first night and smoke, drink, jump up and down, dance and may even run down the street naked..ha ha only jokin..Ill do that if it works..no seriously only jokin    

AJ..what more can i say but you are in my prayers and thoughts..so hoping this is youre time..Im going to be depserate to get home and see how youve done tomorrow..HUGS xxx

good luck to all the 2ww and a big hello to everyone I havent mentioned.

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi you lovely ladies,
Just a very quick message to wish AJ all the best and lots of   for tomorrow's testing, it will be uncomfortable teaching with all my limbs crossed   We'll all be thinking of you.

Love to River, hope all's well with you today, or at least as well as can be expected.

Casey (& LesleyJane) your pill probs sound horrible. Sorry to hear that. When I was on them for contraceptive purposes (ha-bleeding-ha!) I had a couple of different ones that gave me the symptoms you describe, and talked to the Doctor who changed me onto another one that suited better. I think each pill suits each person differently and it's the same with HRT as I've had to try a couple of those before finding one that suits. I know you're not on it for long with IVF but still, if it's makng you really miserable perhaps if you need another cycle (hope not!!) you could ask for a different pill and hope you have fewer side effects. I was on 1 HRT that gave me mega headaches daily all month and made me premenstrual ALL month too. So miserable! I also grew lots of body hair I'd never had before and put on loads of weight so told the Doc, he took me off it and lo and behold, I lost 5 pounds in a day with fluid and lost the beard!! Hopefully the pill usage is short term but worth telling them you're struggling I think. Good luck.

Better go, the Apprentice is coming on. Not a telly addict really, honest!
Ciao for now
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhh, thanks ladies for your lovely wishes.  I always get a lump in my throat when I read your postings to me like that.  This time I'm hoping to get a lump in my womb.......a baby!!

The IM emailed re the pessary mix-up this morning by me and Dr Walker said that the extra sleep I'd had did me far more good than an hour and a half of pessary could have, which I thought was a wonderful reframe on it!  She also said I did right in doubling up as it can't do any harm.

Safarigirl - good to hear from you, missed you! xx

Shazzer - I certainly hope I can inspire you tomorrow with a BFP!  Good luck for your FET on the 1st June and have a wonderful holiday too. xx

Bel, ClaraRose, Louise, Plurps, Kasia, Paxi - I hope the   is proving to be a holiday for you.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for testing.  xxxx

Has anyone heard from Badger?  Thinking of you. xxxx

Well, everytime I think of the ARGC ringing me tomorrow afternoon with the result.....my tummy turns!  I've had a good 2 weeks, excellent infact, apart from slight nausea sometimes, so I can't ask for more....can I?  I CAN!  I WANT TO HAVE A BABY!  I hope God is listening!  I shall get my result between 1 and 3 hopefully.  You will be the second people after DP to know the result! 

Love and thanks for your support all, AJ xxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

AJ ...just a little note to wish you big luck tommorow . I really hope this is your turn    xxxx                                    
  Cesca xx


----------



## kaz t

AJ wanted to wish so much luck for today i bet that tummy is turning summer saults by now!!

Got everything crossed for that this is the one,waiting for you to join me.

Good Luck

Love Karen xx


----------



## kaz t

I wanted to thankyou all so much for your congratulations,what wonderful support,wishing all of you thoses dreams coming true.

I've a scan date booked now for the 19th April but now the intial excitement has worn off i'm feeling so scared even doubting i'm pregnant!!

Thankyou all again and good luck.

Love Karen xx


----------



## Janny

I still feel like that Karen! Hoping I'll feel more confident after my next scan... Good luck with yours on 19th. Have you posted on abroadies buns and babies yet? I had lots of scares in my first 8 weeks and the girls were brilliant. Nothing happened to me that hadn't already happened to at least two of them  

Thinking of you AJ and hoping you'll be joining us this afternoon    

Love Jan x


----------



## kone

I am never normally on here at this time of the morning but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world A.J. you soooooo deserve this to be your time.                    
Katherine


----------



## Penelope Positive

I have been keeping fairly quiet over the last few days but just wanted to add my GOOD LUCK to everyone elses. AJ, my fingers are so tightly crossed for you I've almost cut off the circulation.

      

Praying to hear some positive news for you this afternoon.


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ thinking about you so much this morning sweetie!

      

Lots of love,
Michelle


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Just me popping in from my frantic feeding struggles, and so pleased I can wish AJ good luck.     I will squeeze all my best wishes out of me as hard as I can for you this morning, lovely AJ.  So much hoping this is you time to meet your baby.
Missing you all so much,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

No news yet and so lovely to get all these messages and IMs.  Bless you all and lovely to see dearest Bluebell posting.  Good luck with the feeding sweetheart. xxx

Have just spent an hour under a huge hedge in the garden on hands, knees and even my chin, trying to coax one of my lovely hens out.  She was under there an hour and she's clearly not well and wouldn't budge.  Felt really mean trying to get her out but the fox will get her and I was too cold to stay there.  All the stretching and reaching, I hope it's not damaged anything, should there be anything to damage!   Will check on her later.  She probably saw a fox when she was in the run, they get really scared like that and get sick.

Strange thing happened at the blood clinic...male nurse said "so how many weeks pregnant are you" to which I said I'm not, I'm here for a pregnancy test and he replied that he'd seen enough pregnant women in his lifetime to know when when he saw one and said chances are I'd be celebrating this afternoon.  I thought this was really irresponsible of him.  I hope to God he's right though.  It just added hope to my hope, which I can do without at this moment as I need reality now.  Then, of course, I thought he'd said that because I'm FAT!  But, I'm not fat, but could lose a few pounds after the meds have put weight on me.  Oh well.  Will post soon hopefully.

Love and thanks to you all.  AJ xxx


----------



## Lobs

AJ
Thinking of you & have everything crossed!
   
Love Lobs
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - just popped by to check for news. Somebody once told me to think of embies as being like a raisin in the middle of a peanut butter sandwich! I'm sure that your impromptu exercise under the hedge won't hurt anything. Ours hens can  normally be lured out of tight corners by tasty morsels, they are very keen on raisins, grapes, apples...

Hens are funny old creatures aren't they. We lost one of ours to a fox. I was so sad, I stood there in the garden in floods of tears, wringing my hands.

I always think that spring is a fertile time of year to have IVF treament, I saw loads of frog spawn in the pond this moring, which always makes me happy, new life and all that, then again, I am probably slowly losing my marbles! 

That was a strange thing for the nurse to say to you, they are normally very non-commital! Where did you go for your test?

Will pop by later, wishing you all the luck in the world, AJ


----------



## Paxi

AJ rather late, but only went back to work today...  All my thoughts are with you - really, really hope you get good news this afternoon - love kitty


----------



## sandee2002

AJ we are all rooting for you

xx
sandy


----------



## earthe kitt

AJ - just thinking about you - hoping the nurse man was right

Perhaps your hen has flu?  

I ran from Waterloo station to the London Eye during my 2ww when I was pregnant as I was late for my "flight" and had a terrible stitch afterwards

Will check in later - just going to shove another ha'pennorth on the Independent thread - a real fox among the hens there  

Jo


----------



## Womb with a View

I can hardly see the screen through the tears.  I am so sorry but it's Groundhog Day again for me.  I can't believe it.   I see there are many of you logged onto this board right now.....I hope I haven't disappointed you.  Maybe I am too old.  There, I've said it.  It was too late for me.  I am very upset.  Just want to wish all the 2 wwers the very, very best of luck for tomorrow and the coming days.  I may not have the courage to logon as it is so painful.  

I'll be ok by tomorrow.  Love to you all and thanks for your kind thoughts and support.  AJ xxx


----------



## Bel

Oh AJ,

I was so sure that this time was your time. I don't know what to say.....it's so hard and I really wish I could give you a big hug in person. You will never ever disappoint us. You are the most wonderful person and a fantastic support to all of us. It's not the end of the road. You will be a Mum one day and they will be the luckiest babies in the world!!

Hugs,

Bel,x


----------



## nats210

Oh AJ I am so truly sorry i don't know what to say. Please take care
Nats
x


----------



## earthe kitt

AJ           

Love Jo  XXXXXX


----------



## cesca

AJ ... the gift of a child is such a precious thing and when we loose the chance of having that gift the grief is overpowering and overwhelming. We all feel your pain and I hope in time you will be able to pick your self up and dust yourself down and move on.The sun will shine again for you both and believe me that precious gift is still within your grasp.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh AJ, I am so so sorry. I really thought this was your time.


----------



## crusoe

AJ
I am so dreadfully sorry. You are NOT too old, there is still time for your dream to come true.
Thinking of you so much, sending you the biggest of hugs and wishing there was something I could do to make this right.  
We are all here for you ...

Lots of love 
crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl

Aj darling, i can hear the disappointment and grief in your voice, so i am not going to speak now to you about your thoughts about being too old and all of that - it can wait for later.  But now I send you my love, healing energy, prayers.  When you are sitting silently, and the tears are flowing, you will feel all our presence, our collective arms around you, our tears with yours, and listen to our words of love and healing because we are all right there with you.....  The trains has just stopped to let a few lucky people off, it was not your stop honey, but it will be, and i'll travel on this road with you as long as it takes.  
A big hug to your DP and love to him as well,
take solace in each other's arms and your love
you are a courageous beautiful soul AJ.  I dont think you could disappoint anyone.....


----------



## kone

Oh AJ i rushed in to check for your news.I am so sorry i really thought you were going to get a good result   
I don't know what to say nothing i know will take away the pain .Please don't give up hope, hard today i know but your time will come and you are certainly not too old.I am thinking of you and your dh as are all your FF's.
Katherine


----------



## Louise999

AJ

I don't know what to say - I was absolutely sure that your time had come.  There is something not right in the world when a good person like yourself is made to suffer in this terrible way.  I am so so sorry to hear your news.  Please take good care of yourself.

I don't believe that you are too old - everything I've read on this subject has agreed that the age of the womb is irrelevant.  I know it might be too early to start thinking about going again, but maybe it just wasn't meant to be with that particular donor's eggs.  A fresh donor might make all the difference.

Thinking of you.

Louise


----------



## Kasia

AJ,

I wish there were words to take away the pain 

This is just an obstacle on your journey to becoming a mother. Like when you were little and asked 'Are we there, are we there?'. You are on your way - and you will get there and be a WONDERFUL mother, of that you can be sure!!!

I agree with what Louise said - I believe this donor was not meant for you - a new one might just make all the difference. 

We are all there for you and thinking about you. 

Hugs,



Kasia


----------



## Ali40

AJ

My heart goes out to you - I am so so sorry it wasn't your time.  Please don't think you are too old a friend of mine had embies from IM and she was 48 - so please don't give up hope.  There is ALWAYS a chance.  

Make sure you take care of yourself.

Love Alison ....


----------



## PurpleChick

AJ - just wanted to send you some hugs          

I am so sorry to read your news.  I think we all feel a little of your pain when things don't work out.  Just wanted you to know many of us are thinking of you right now.

PurpleChick


----------



## twiggy2

AJ - I am so sorry hun  , I was hoping and praying it would be your turn.  

Please do not be hard on yourself and "NO" you are not too old.

Take Care of yourself and DH.

Love Twiggy X


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - Have only just managed to read your post...I just wanted to let you know we are all thinking of you and some of the things that the other girls have written have been soo beautiful I've been in tears both with sadness for you and a kind of pride that I'm priviledged to "know" such an eloquent and lovely bunch of women....you all wrote soo many things that were in my head..  

Safarigirl - your post said it all, I think.....

Was it you, AJ, that was talking once about feeling a presence next to you in the middle of the night? It WAS us and we're here now...I'm sure we all feel like we just want to be there, right next to you now, giving you a huge hug..

So sorry hun....

Call me any time..

Deb x


----------



## Newday

Dear AJ 

I am so sorry to hear your news 
     

Lots of love

Dawn


----------



## Clara Rose

OH AJ, I don't know what to say...   I'm so sorry.


----------



## ladyblue

AJ, 

Absolutely gutted for you.
Sending you loads of love,

ladyblue
  x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh AJ, hun, no! I am absolutely gutted for you, really I am. The other girls have already written some beautiful words, and expressed themselves far more eloquently than I can.

You are definately not too old at 47 - look at Holly Hunter! I truly believe that IVF is just a numbers game, a cruel numbers game and your number WILL come up.

Your pain and grief brings it all back to me, and I am sharing in your tears.

No more that I can say, really, sending you  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ladies, I am so touched.  And Safarigirl, that was so beautiful, bless you.  Thank you all for being so kind and I can feel you are really feeling for me.

So I'm still on that train and thought it was my stop but it wasn't....

And here I am, still asking tons of questions and I want answers!  Poor IM.  I wouldn't like to be in their shoes when I'm on a mission.  I am going to post a new thread as I have lots of questions perhaps you kind folks can help me with.

I was feeling sorry for myself earlier when I said I was too old.  Too old to use my own eggs, yes.  But I don't truly believe I'm too old to be a mummy and am still determined to be a mummy.  Mum called and she said "maybe you two should try using your own eggs, you might have more chance"!  She simply hadn't understood and I had to explain that, of course, would have been preferable.  

It's a minefield.  So many what ifs and so many unanswered questions.  I used to be a tv researcher for quite a few years and my family come from a line of private detectives so it's in me to sniff out the answers!

Bless you all.  Good luck to Plurps for tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Aww AJ, really sorry.  As did everyone else, I thought this would be the one for you. Can't believe what you were told by the blood taker, that would really build up your hopes.   Take care of yourself and hope you get some answers to your questions.  

Lara x


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - so pleased you posted - i know this is such a hard time for you - but i was thinking (like some others have said as well) , maybe it was just the donor, and those eggs werent for babies this time - perhaps a new donor will bring you the longed for baby - and you will have a fresh shot at it all.  I can just see you on a mission - i think IM will do anyting in their power to get you pregnant just to get rid of you!  So thats a good thing.  Its okay to feel sorry for yourself, its human, just take it easy, gather those reserves and time for the train to keep on chugging.

River - how are you doing?  Been thinking of you all day and hoping you okay ...... we are here for you as well.  I hope you are feeling a little stronger today ....

Such sad news these last two days, i have been so upset for both of you, so i have torn into housework today as i didnt know what to do with all my energy i felt for both of you


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ- the girls have all said it but I will too, I'm so sorry and we'd all have loved it to be your turn.      You're such a support to all of us and I don't think there's anyone who would have logged on here hoping for anything but the very best news. I really hope you can give yourself some time to grieve and have lots of hugs with DH. We're all thinking of you.

River- you too, we're thinking of you too.  

Let's hope for the tide to change with some better weather and some better news soon...

Love Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhh, bless you all.  I am going to shower, put my make-up back on, go out and eat and see a film.  Haven't done that in ages.  Have posted a new thread if you ladies can help me.  Cheers all and funny enough, when I was crying, I did hope that I would sense that "someone" sitting down on the bed with me again.  I didn't but just the thought helped.  

Oh yes, and I'll have a nice glass or two of dry white wine, Pinot Grigio no less, can't stand Chardonnay.  Lover of Champagne, but not appropriate tonight. 

Plurps   sweets.

Badger, where are you?  Hope all is well?

Love to you all. AJ xxxx


----------



## weeble

Aj I am so very sorry you got a BFN. Its so awful not having answers, I certainly know how that feels. I hope and pray that you find someone who can help you. Heres a big (((((((HUGGLE))))))) to keep you going.









Admire your fighting spirit hun. 

Love
Weeblexx


----------



## casey

Oh AJ - im truly gutted for you - i hope all of us FF's can be of some comfort to you and i am sure that your dream will come true and when it does you will know why you had to endure such hurt and heartache to get there
youre in my thoughts 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Aj..so so sorry   am totally gutted for you and have shed a tear or two..I really really wanted it to work so much for you ..Im sending you the biggest hug EVER and am so pleased you are going out tonight to take youre mind off things.

I havent been able to get to the computer till now but have been thinking of you all day..

Please dont ever feel you are too old or have let us down..just look at how many of us are willing you on and care about you, thats because you are such a wonderful kind thoughtful and fun person and are always here for any of us..

I hope that you find the strength to have another go and not give up as you will make the best Mom anyone could wish for!

River..hope you are ok too? Thinking of you..love and hugs xxx

Lisa/Giggly..thanks for the post on the pill. My symptons passed  after the first month, so am a ok with them now thanks..Youre post made me laff re the beard   

Love to everyone

Lesley xx


----------



## River

AJ,

I am so sorry to hear you news. I have been popping in and out of FF all day to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and your DH and I hope that soon that dark cloud will start to lift and you can start seeing the brightness again.

I haven't posted on FF for a fews days. I have coped pretty well since my BFN, it has been the busiest time at work (I work in IT Sales - financial year end - major pressure) and have managed to get through the week without having a major breakdown or knocking someone out  

I can't help but feel that during my treatment I didn't ask enough questions and because of that I got  A BFN. When I had my first scan I had many good sized follies then after that they just seemed to stop gorwing but I never asked, why aren't they growing? What can be done to make them grow? Maybe I didn't want to hear the answer? I think that is definately the case as at my first scan, I was reported as doing 'Excellent', the second scan 'ok...'. I think there is quite a big difference between an excellent and an ok!  I know that there isn't always answers but feel stupid that I didn't ask more questions and now they are playing on my mind.

Sorry to quote my Fertility book but it says:-

'I cannot stress enought that no one, truly no one will be as invested in your case and a successful outcome as you. You are you own best advocate. You are your own best researcher, investigator and record keeper. Empower yourself with knowledge and be an educated consumer. There are many decisions that should be made in an IVF Cycle, which medications at what dosage, what point should my cycle be triggered, when is the appropriate time for my egg retrievel. These decisions should be made with your input and thoughts behind them. Your doctor is treating tens if not hundreds if women and in all probability your medical professional may not specifically remember your complete medical profile when making quick decisions about your care'


If there is anything that I have learnt about my first cycle is that next time I need to take more responsibility , ask more questions, understand the process better even if I don't always hear what I wan't to hear. The Angela of two years ago would have done this without question, but I think this infertility thing has a way of slowing chipping away at the old you.

We all invest so much time, money and emotions in to these treatments, often after weeks or month of anticipation that when it finally gets to treatment you just don't want to hear that there will any chance of failure or that things aren't going as planned. Afterall it's hope that keeps you going and stops you from throwing the towel in on everything.   


Good luck to you ladies on the 2WW and Plurps,    for tomorrow.
May all your dreams come true!
Take care and love to all you lovely kind ladies
Angela
x


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ, I'm so, so, so sorry to hear your news, sweetie!  You deserved this positive so much... it's just not fair that a person as good as you gets a result like that.  We're all here for you and praying hard that your time will be here sooner rather than later.

Lots of love to you

Michelle


----------



## earthe kitt

AJ - thinking mega of you - baby, if I were in bed with u tonite I'd give you a big fat hug - hope you DH is giving you one right now.

River - your post has given me food for thought, if I were sitting with you in that scan room maybe I'd have asked those questions on your behalf. Having had 4 Ivf's yet only one ET, in retrospect I wish one of my FF's had been sitting beside me to ask the questions which I did not have the strength and objectivity to ask - how can we help each other when we are at our most vulnerable? Maybe we need to move on to develop "fertility sisters"  to be our advocates when we are in hormonal/subjective = vulnerable mode.
I'll ruminate - that's my favouritw phrase at the moment - something very maternal about it. When people ask me difficult questions at work I often say I'll ruminate and get back to them - one of the luxuries of being the boss

Spring is on the way...I've got fecund frogs - 26 lots of frogspawn  floating in the pond. 

Have a good Friday - I'll check in around lunchtime. Early morning meeting with Internal Audit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo  XXX


----------



## HEM

AJ - I don't post very much as I am new to the site but I read alot - well nearly all of the posts - I am so sorry about your news, I couldn't log on yesterday and you were on my mind and wanted to check how things had gone. 
H


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi all.  I hope you are all well today.  Thanks so much for your lovely messages and thoughts.  Jo, I felt that cuddle anyway bless you xxx  I slept alone as I didn't want to wake DP with my crying and told him the bed was hurting my back in order to find an excuse to go into another bedroom.  He didn't sleep well anyway.  Had an argument last night - we always do as I feel the need for his support and I also want to blame/point finger at the fault, which I often can't.  Problem is this:

AJ when happy =             DP when happy =  
AJ when troubled =           DP when troubled =  
AJ when sad =                 DP when sad =  
AJ when angry =        DP when angry =  

so I find it frustrating when DP isn't in the same place as me emotionally.  He doesn't really know how to handle me and is always steady, unlike me, I feel things in extremes sometimes and have no trouble showing my emotion.  We're ok, argument didn't last long and this morning he's phoned many times to reassure me and he's even called the IM himself.  

Thanks for the IMs from Roze and AlmaMay re info and I'll get back to you this afternoon.  Really helpful.

Jo - you are right, we all need Fertility Sisters asking questions for us.  It's a good idea.  I'm game if anyone lives in the London area and would like that.  Good luck in the coming week Jo. xxxxxxxxx

Hem - welcome to abroadies and I'm so touched you posted me. xx

River - you are so right.  I felt this after my first IVF and certainly after my first DE IVF, which I could have kicked myself for as I should have learnt by my past mistake.  However, my argument is....how do you know which questions to ask until you've been through it?  Hind sight is wonderful!  Next time you'll ask more questions but please don't blame yourself.  As you say, you get so far, you want to hear it's going to work.  Thanks for posting that clip from your book.  It's absolutely true.  This board is a great place to gather info and use other people's experience and guidance.  

Plurps - good luck today!  Love to you all, AJ xxxx ps face is a complete mess with the crying.  Feel so lost.  When we had the frosties we always had a back-up.


----------



## Jennifer

AJ - I am so very sorry hun    I wish I could think of something that would help but I know words are not enough    Thinking of you xx xx


----------



## Louise999

AJ

Be reassured that the situation between you and DH is no different to a lot of us.  My DH really doesn't know how to handle me when I'm really upset and last Friday at IM, when things did not go as well as we would have hoped, he just retreated into his cave for a couple of days and it took an argument on the Sunday to really get us talking again.  It's just lucky that we have our FFs to support us through this.  My DH is great at looking after me on a practical level - he will cook and wash etc etc - but when I'm weeping and wailing he's a bit stuck!

I could really recommend trying to set up a Fertility Sisters meeting.  There are about 6 of us here in the South West (all IMers) & those of us who can, meet up about every fortnight.  I find it invaluable and don't know what I'd have done without these "sisters" during this whole process.

I too have found it a little frustrating that IM seem reluctant to make any outright suggestions and recommendations.  I wanted some answers after last week (very poor ferilisation rate) but they have just suggested we try again with a different donor if needs be before doing any other kinds of test.  At the moment (it being the first time for me) I'm happy to go along with this although I have insisted on DH giving a fresh sample on EC day.

Have you had any more thoughts on the refund programme?  It's probably not too late to consider this.

Take care AJ.

Louise


----------



## Kasia

AJ 

I think your DP, Louise's DH and my DP were probably triplets separated at birth!!!    
My DP is EXACTLY like that. When I get upset and just need a hug, he all too often withdraws into his little (or should I say BIG because he's over 6 foot 3) shell! He looks distraught but does not quite know what to do. He is so calm and practical about things too. And I'm not. Probably a good balance though. One of my ex-boyfriends was just like me (his temperament I mean!) and it was a disaster - we fought like cat and dog and when I got upset he did too etc. We could not calm each other down, everything was exaggerated. So maybe it's no bad thing to be with someone who is different and can provide another point of view. That said, it can be terribly frustrating - I know!  

I'm all in favour of the Fertility Sisters too! I'm in the Cambridge area but do go to London sometimes.

Thinking of you,


Kasia


----------



## bluebell

AJ, 
Logged on this morning to see your news and feel soooooo devastated for you. You are such a wonderful person and so supportive of everyone else.  Despite the fact that I have taken a back seat from FF recently, you still find time to IM me lovely messages.
Big, big, big hugs from me .... great big healing ones.
You are NOT too old. Please don't make any rushed decisions.
My DH is the same,  I think most DHs are.  I always get really scared and frantic when he doesn't respond to my emotional rantings, but in the long run I think calm and steady DHs are a good balance to our feminine openess, even if it doesn't feel like it at the time.  I think it tempers our despair.
Loads and loads and loads of love from me to you all, and especially to lovely AJ.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Plurps - fingers crossed for you - i think your test date is tomorrow?  Actually make that everything crossed (not just fingers!) for you.  Sending lashings of baby dust your way.

River- glad to see you had posted, been thinking of you.

AJ - take your time to grieve, i have only had one BFN through DE IVF and i know how that knocked me - so take a little time out to get your energy back.  I have found that by putting my next treatment to august, it has freed me to get on with life, be with DH just as a couple.  Obviously i keep wishing away time, but also just enjoying the break from it all.  I think it will make me much stronger for the next time around. I really do feel with donor eggs the pressure off and its not going to make much difference 6 months - or a year to hopefully get that bfp!

JO - this is your month!!!!!!!

Big hello to everyone, sorry no personals (You know i just copy AJ's list anyway!)


----------



## beanie10

Dear AJ,

I don't really post very often, but I just wanted to say my heart goes out to you, you are obviously a very loving caring person as all the previous messages show, I'm really sorry for you 

take care, big hugs
Jo x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Louise, thanks for your post.  I thought you were testing in the next couple of days?  You sound like you're planning the next step already!  I hope that doesn't happen.  

Yes, I will follow that through - there must be loads of us living in London.  I really appreciated Safarigirl's posting saying she wasn't going to leave me until I got pregnant.  I really felt that I needed someone like her to help me along as I can't always be strong.  So this sisterhood might be a good idea.  I'll look around the board, there might be something on it here.

DP has just phone the IM again and Dr W is busy putting a long email together outlining all the different kinds of tests available, their purpose and what they would recommend and why.  She also said that they are examining the donor's file as they aren't sure it's us.  She's not a proven donor.  They must have a reason to do this I suppose.  Maybe that's why they haven't rush in with "do this, do that" advise.  Dr W is so busy as she leaves next week for maternity leave and I felt awful hasseling her but we need answers.  What will the communication be like after she's gone?  Good I hope!

Yes, to suggest you try again with a different donor is ok if there is logic behind it or evidence....but when it costs an arm and a leg, it is not so welcome advice.   Yes, I too insisted DP gave a fresh sample of sperm on EC day.  It's got to be better than frozen surely, but the IM didn't agree and said that frozen is just as good.  I'd rather pay the extra and stay out there for longer so he can give fresh sperm.  

Yes, the refund programme is a bone of contention at the moment as I wanted to do it, DP and IVF sister were really against it.  DP won the argument because he said "you always get your way, we do everything you want, so listen to me for once".  Obviously I could   right now!  They never mentioned whether I could take up that option again.  My only hesitation was what happens if I miscarried after 3 months but they said there is only a 1% chance of that.  

Ahhh, just read Bluebell's message.  You darling.  Thanks so much.  Yes, you're right, no hasty decisions and I've got my calm and steady rock of a DP to make sure I make balanced and considered decisions.  I hope the feeding situation is now working out sweetie. xxxx

Kasia - good to know you ladies understand what I mean about DP!  If I manage to set up a sisterhood here, then maybe you can pop along when you're here?  Hope you're feeling great on your 2ww..xxxx

Beanie - thanks sweetheart. xxx

Safarigirl - thanks for the advice and depending on what happens, we may well get to have a break.  If so, Norway here I come!  Just wanted to say how much your post meant to me and saying that you wouldn't leave me til I was pregnant meant so much.  I have visions of me being the old timer on here and never moving off onto the babies and buns thread. xxx

Love to ClaraRose, Louise, Plurps, Paxi on your 2ww. xxxx

AJ xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just found out our donor had a karyotype test done and it's normal.  So, I guess it must be one of us who's not functioning properly! Got a long email back from the IM explaining all the different types of tests available for sperm, their differences, their purpose and their advantages, etc.  IM also said it could or could not be my fibroids but the doppler scan proved good so they don't think so at this stage.  Um.  They say it's a hard decision.  Not half! xx


----------



## Lilly04

Dearest AJ,

I have not been around much recently but woke up thinking about you today and had to log on to hear how you are.  I am so devestated to hear your news and to know how much you are hurting.

You are such a lovely person and have tremendous courage, this is just a blip! I know you are going to get off that train with a beautiful baby in your arms very soon, perhaps we could both meet on the platform when the time comes!  

Follow your heart, your dream will come true, I just know it  

Thinking of you lots, Love Lilly xxx


----------



## Bel

Plurps & Clara,


Wishing you both a BFP tomorrow!!! Keeping everything crossed and thinking of you both loads!!

A.J. - Big hugs!! Thinking of you too. Hope you are feeling a little better today!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## jewel

Gosh, this is the first time Ive looked at this thread and what a roller coaster!  I'm sitting here with tears rolling for you AJ.  The others seem to have said it all but really so so upset for you and all I can say is treat yourself and nurture yourself for a while before getting back on the train.  (I love this train analogy whoever thought of it!).

I am waiting for a donor through IM so no news from me.  Just wishing everyone positive vibes and lots of luck for whatever stage you are all at.  
Jewel


----------



## nats210

Hi

Aj if you are thinking of linking up with any other girls have a look under meeting places - London girls. i have been on that board for about 8 months now & we meet once a month usually in central London & they have mini meets in North & South you and anyone else would be more than welcome.

It is great to offload in person who might not have the same issues as you but understands what you are going through.  Our next meet is on the 10th April hope to see you there.  We even now have a honouree DH who posts great for the male point of view.

Plurps & Clara have everything crossed for you.

nats
x


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - i meant what i said - I am here for you, I will dust you down when you fall, and celebrate with you when you get the news you want!    Its okay not to be strong and lean on others when you have to - of course as a counsellor you are probably unaware that you too can lean on someone!!!!      I really mean it and i am going to drag you kicking and screaming off this board onto the buns and babies board if its the last thing I do!  Seriously, i meant what i said and you have a friend, holding your hand.  When the going gets too much, call me, IM me, and I will be there ....

AJ the karatype test doesnt necessarily mean that the embies would have made babies, it just means there are no chromosonal difficulties.  My DH would put it this way, (this was his take when our ED didnt work) "that donor and those eggs just werent meant to be babies for us" (you know for bigger universal reasons!) and therefore I would put it aside and not worry to much about it been all your fault, or even trying to find a reason ... thats far too much too carry ... and of course as Daniel (our wonderful shared acupunturist whose opinion i trust more than most doctors i have consulted) would say, sometimes its just rotten bad luck. (No ones fault, just one of those things) Try and take a couple of weeks out from all of this, and then slowly decide what tests you will do, will they help, and like the gamblers we are, roll the dice one more time!

Plurps and Clara ......... I will log on tomorrow hoping for wonderful news from both of you - you are both in my thoughts...

Anyway need to go and buy my lotto ticket - evertime i purchase one I look up to the heavens and say just enough for a baby okay ..... DH was a bit strartled when i mentioned what I would do if we won (that was distribute to all the ladies on this thread for treatment!!!! - suddenly his buddhist spiritual take on life was tested a little   

Big hello to everyone .... i feel so proud to be part of this compassionate caring community of women who are here for each other.  Thank you all for the  contribution you make daily to my sanity and drive to keep on with this goal, and to everyone else's ....  so heres a thank you dance to one and all


----------



## PurpleChick

Just wishing Clara and Plurps good luck for the big test day.!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend.

PurpleChick


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

You're a star...your post was great. Cheered me up for the day!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Clara  and Plurps!!!!!                

Deb x


----------



## Plurps

I have one word

NEGATIVE


p


----------



## Kasia

Oh, no, Plurps! Are you sure? It's still early isn't it? Have you had a Beta test?




Kasia


----------



## Plurps

Yes it was a blood test.

P


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Plurps, so sorry xxx

A very short message and I'm sure you don't feel like posting at all so thanks for letting us all know how you got on. We're all sending you big hugs and hoping you'll be ok. What a load of [email protected]~P.

Not sure what to say so just know we're all thinking of you and will be here for you when you do want to chat. 

Good luck to the other 2ww's, we're thinking of you too.

Love 
Lisa
xx

PS Safarigirl, what a lovely post. You're rather a star! Look after yourself. I know what you mean about time off, I never thought I'd say it but it's a relief to be waiting until June as I can just do things for me, not cos it's a good idea for tx.

PPS I'm nr Southampton and could come up to London for a meet at weekends, not in the week often except Fridays. HAve 2 weeks hols now though so if anyone's up for a beer/decaff/mineral water in the next 2 weeks just shout!!


----------



## safarigirl

Plurps I am so very very sorry to hear your news ..... its just so awful, i was so hoping you would have some positive news to post.  Sending you big big hugs, thinking of you and hoping that in some small way our thoughts and love can go some way to heal these massive disappointments the road of IVF seems to be littered with.
TAke care of yourself ....


----------



## crusoe

Plurps

There just doesn't seem to be any good news at the moment. I feel for you and AJ so much at the moment. 
Hope you can find the strength to go on - be kind to yourself this weekend and try to look forwards. I know how hard it is but it is the only way.

Lots of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Lilly04

Dear Plurps,

I am so sorry to hear your news.  No words at the moment will make you feel any better, but just to know we are all thinking of you and to send you lots of hugs...........so sorry.

    

Love Lilly x


----------



## RSMUM

Plurps - so sad to read your post...thinking of you.

Deb x


----------



## Clara Rose

BFN for me too I'm afraid. I'm gutted.

A very sad Clara


----------



## Ms Minerva

Plurps and Clara - just read your sad new   so very, very sorry.  The Abroadies don't seem to be having much luck at the moment, and luck is what we all need. IVF is a cruel numbers game, I truly believe that and both of your numbers WILL come up soon.

Sending you love and hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Louise999

Plurps & Clara - I am truly gutted to hear your news.  My heart goes out to you both right now.  As GigglyGirl put it - what a load of [email protected]  I wish I could think of something to take the hurt & pain away for you both right now but I can't.

Please look after yourselves.  What a terrible week this has been for us Abroadies!

Louise


----------



## Kasia

Clara, 

I'm very sorry to hear your news too! 

Please take care of yourself. 

Thinking about you,


Kasia


----------



## HEM

Plurps, Clara, and AJ 
Thinking of you all - take care
H x


----------



## casey

Plurps and Clara - so so sorry for you both - its heartbreaking   
please remember that we are all here for you whenever you need us  

AJ - been thinking of you all day   

love casey


----------



## Lara B

Plurps and Clara, so sorry you weren't successful.  Where is the good news on this board?  

   Take care of yourselves.

Lara x


----------



## Plurps

Clara - what a bummer!!!

just had a large Cosmopolitan - oh yeah!!!-numbness often helps

its all a pile of poo quite frankly!

P


----------



## RSMUM

Clara - so sad!

Thinking of you both. 

Deb x


----------



## MichelleM72

Clara and Plurps - absolutely gutted for you both!  

Lots of love and  

Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest ClaraRose and Plurps.  I didn't think I could possibly feel any worse today than I already do but reading your very, very sad news, I am now at the pits.  I am simply gutted for the two of you.  I could not have possibly imagined this would happen.  It is a very, very sad week for the 4 of us, River, you guys and myself.  It stinks.  As the brave Crusoe said, all we can do is look forward and we must.  Grieve all we need and heal, there is no rush for any of us and then we will move on and forward.  I know what you are feeling.  It's so hard.  I am so sorry.  

We are all here for you, when you're ready.  Love to both of you and your DPs.  Take good care, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lilly!  At last!  I was so worried about you and wondered where you'd gone, bless you!  Sorry I don't have better news for you.  Your post means a lot to me and I'm really touched.  Good luck for your forthcoming op - it's the 5th isn't it?  I shall be thinking of you lots and wishing you a speedy recovery.  xxxxxx

Jewel - thank you so much for your lovely IM and I will respond when DP isn't shouting up to me that my dinner is on the table waiting for me!!  You're so thoughtful.  The train metaphor was originally mine, added to by lots of people including the Lovely Lilly who thought of the analogy of the Express Train, where you get preggars first time of course, and Crusoe's doctor after her neg result sat down and said to think of IVF as a journey and think of it as a larger picture, rather than each individual IVF stop, not putting too much emphasis on each treatment but taking a broader view and to think that "some time in the next 2 years I aim to be pregnant" rather than "this next IVF I must get pregnant", or something like that if I remember correctly (Crusoe will correct me) so the metaphor grew from there.  Good luck with your donor and hope she arrives soon.    xx

Nats - oh yes, I am up for meeting.  I shall look at the thread mentioned and put the 10th April in my diary. xxx

Safarigirl - thanks for your much needed support, bless you!  Yes, I too thought that just because her karotype was normal doesn't mean her eggs were compatible and I know what your DH means about "meant to be or not" at a higher level/Karma etc!  Funny you should mention the Lottery ticket and being so generous to buy us IVF, bless you!  There was a BBC website discussion recently about the Euro Lottery and people were posting what they'd spend their millions on.  Some answers were sooooo selfish.  I wrote to the BBC and said I would spend mine as follows: make sure I got pregnant and make sure my IVF friends, everyone of them, had enough money to make sure they got their babies too, then I'd divide the rest out to my family!  Of course, it never got posted but I thought it more worthy than the ones that did! xxxx

Giggles - yes it would be great to see you at some point.  I do work most weekends, not all but I am up for meeting. xx

Me?  We got a long reply from the IM and are considering all options now but it's not a clear and obvious pathway.  We are going to go for the testes biopsy first, then take it from there depending on the result.  There are so many options.  I  went to sit in a coffee shop this afternoon just to get out and I took my laptop to do a bit of work.  This old lady started talking to me.  She was 80 and still really bright but tired of life she said.  She asked if she could look at my laptop as she'd never seen a computer up close before.  I told her how to use it and why I use it, bless her.  She then asked me if I had a DVD and said that she had one but had no-one to help her with it.  She loves Reginald Perrin and has the DVDs but has to sit there and let the DVDs run through to the episode she wishes to see as she didn't know how to use the remote and get the menu up bless her.  I told her and she repeated it back to make sure she would remember, ever so grateful.  We talked for over an hour, she was so lovely but grumpy too!  Then she said she had no family only one remote relative left.  Seems she never had children and for one moment I thought I was going to burst out crying.....I felt so sad for her and myself and I said in my mind "I hope this isn't me in 33 years time..."  She said she had many regrets and wished she could choose all over again.  I felt I was meant to meet her but don't know why as I feel even sadder than when I left the house.  Maybe it was just so I could help her with that remote control....   She goes and sits in this coffee shop alot she said, never buys anything just sits there!  I shall pop in again, see if I can catch her as DP said he'd go around to help her with the DVD if she was having trouble.  Bless. xxxx


----------



## casey

AJ - Just a thought but could this lady have been sent to remind you that it is better to do or die than live with regret and never try ? 

love casey x


----------



## RSMUM

Aj - I really hope you get to meet this lady again..I got shivers when I read your post..Casey is right!

HUGE hugs to everyone suffering tonight

X


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - what an interesting encounter! I agree with Casey, maybe your encounter with the old lady is a hint that it is better to do or die than not to try and live with the regret.

I will share a silly little story with you, not in anyway as profound as yours.

A couple of days ago I was lost, and needed to ask for directions. The only person I could see on an otherwise deserted street was a runner, wearing headphones, so I pulled up right beside her in my car and rolled down my window, and pointed to my map, so that it would be obvious that I was  lost and needed help. The miserable   shouted through my window that she couldn't possible stop as it would ruin her timing on her run!  I  smiled sweetly at her but cursed her miserable selfishness and went back to consulting my map and did eventually find my way.

Today I was walking down the road with DD, who was holding a lovely red balloon on a ribbon. As you know, it was rather windy today and the balloon was blown out of her hand - causing her great distress and lots of tears. Just then a runner ran past us, chased after the balloon, retrieved it and bought it back to put into her hands! She was so happy and grateful and kept saying "thank you" and "kind man"! I suppose that he decided that he would rather make a little girl happy than beat his best time for a run.

I suppose that restored my faith in human nature, at least in relation to runners!  

Sorry, I realise that this is totally rambling,  but I guess that it is the balance of life, good and bad, negative and positive, (no pun intended) yin and yang and for you AJ, River, Clara and Plurps, please believe that your time for good news will come.

Either that or I am  completely losing the plot 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ali40

Plurps & Clara
Am so so so sorry to hear your news, there is nothing I can say that hasn't already been said.  Look after yourselves and take care

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## River

Clara and Purps - I am so sorry to hear your news. We have had such bad news on the abroadies this week  I so hope that this is the end of our run of bad luck and now things are going to start looking up for us all.

AJ -it is good to see you posting and hope you

When I read you post about the old lady it really sent a shiver done by spine and for me her story is my biggest fear. I have only got a small family but we are all so close,. When I found out that we had fertility issues, this has been a recurring nightmare. In my darkest times I think about me when I am older, perhaps my Mum and Dad may have passed away, my brothers will have moved on with their own lives, marriage and children and perhaps I may even have lost my own DH. I get scared that because of this fertility thing I will be left all alone with no family.
Phew! Bit depressing I know. I started to  come over in a cold sweat!
Ms Minerva - I loved your story about the the runners.

I am gradually starting to feel much better, it is amazing how with each day you start to feel a bit stronger. Mind you-still not sleeping well, hence why I am writing this post at 6am rather than enjoying my Saturday morning lay in! 
Hope to have a bit of retail therapy today, a bit of lunch and may a trip to the cinema in the afternoon for a change.

I hope everybody is ok. I am really losing track of everybody and where they are in their cycles.
Love to you all.

Angela
x


----------



## Newday

Plurps and Cara

so sorry to hear your nes sending you       

Been out for dinner last night it was my Mums 87th Birthsay but she would pass for a lot younger.

What an inspiration she is she was 44 when she had me so I keep hoping that will be me too.

I have about 8 weeks now till going to Ceram hopefully everything will go well this time fingers crossed.

Love to all have a fantastic weekend everyone

Love Dawn


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Just logged on whilst DP is on the phone (could be a long wait...). 

Holly - Thanks for telling us about Flippy - I hope she is doing well and is back home very soon!

I think Paxi and I testing on the same date - 5th April. I am SO nervous. Poor DP has to bear the brunt of it. My back (upper and lower) has been aching for days and I've had AF-type pains on and off for the last 3 days. They really freak me out. I've been researching on FF and seen that they can be a good sign, but then again, who knows? I just HATE them! I usually get AF pains around 6 days before it's due, so that's what worries me. I wonder if those of you who have had BFPs after having AF-type pains and backache during the 2WW usually get these types of pains during their normal cycles. 

Anyway, it's very hard to concentrate - I just wish I could go to sleep and wake up with a BFP! Don't we all! 

Plurps, Clara and AJ - I'm thinking about you  
Please take care of yourselves. 

AJ - I loved your story about the old lady in the café   Thanks for sharing - it's highly symbolic. It reminds me of what a consultant once said. He asked us whether we would rather try everything we could and know that we had done our best or just give up and look back in the future with regrets that we hadn't done more. It put things into perspective. Regrets are not for me. I feel very sorry for the lady in the café...it's very kind of you and your DP to try to help her.

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW! 


Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks for that Holly.  Hope Flippy is ok.

River - so sorry if my sad story depressed you.  It depressed me too.  However, as the ladies say, I think I was meant to meet her.  I thought it was because of the remote control!  Maybe it's to remind me that I shouldn't ever give up and to have no regrets.  I hope that can give you strength.  This woman made it clear there were choices she'd made she'd regretted, not that life took her places she didn't wish to go, if you know what I mean.  We are choosing to change our lives by having a baby.  We will never regret that.  I too fear being this woman.  Truth is, I will never be this woman as I won't allow myself to be.  I'm sure you won't either.  xxx

Ms Minerva - loved your story.  How different people can be.  I always think of those paralympic runners who, nearing the finish line, spot one of the other competitors who has fallen.  They go back before hitting the finish line, pick the other person up and they all finish together.  So sorry to hear of your hen by the way.  I was in tears reading of you standing in the garden, crying and wringing your hands.  It is awful.  So sorry.  They are just so lovely. xx

Clara and Plurps - I hope you are feeling stronger today.  Thinking of you. xxx

Dawn - that will be you too, a young older Mummy.  Good luck at Ceram.  I hope your DIL is now happier and out of danger. xxx

Good luck this week to all those going for treatment - EartheKit especially thinking of you. xxx

Bel, Kasia, Louise and Paxi - good luck with testing this week darlings.  

Experiment - I just sat here looking at a coin and thought, if I toss that coin I have 50/50 chance of it coming down heads or tails.  I picked it up and started tossing it.  I thought if I have a 50/50 chance of getting pregnant (not with FET, I know that's less) then surely if I went for IVF 10 times (Gawd forbid) then I'd get pregnant 5 times.  Yeah?  I thought that if I tossed the coin 10 times I'd get an even 50/50 heads and tails.  Not so.  It really is luck.  I tossed the coin 10 times and got heads 6 out of that.  I tossed it again 10 times and got tails 8.  Um.  Useless experiment now I've put it on paper, but when I was doing it, it made sense to me that it really is luck and a numbers game (as long as there's nothing physically amiss of course.)  DP was thinking this way last night.  He kept asking that, if his sperm was ok, how many times would we have to do this until we got lucky and asked about my sister and other ladies on this site.  I think our doctors, on our first consultation, should tell us up front that IVF is not for wimps, is going to take a lot of courage, a lot of money perhaps and a lot of emotional energy and we must be prepared to be in it for a while if we're not lucky first time.   Love to you all.  More useless ramblings from AJ xxxx

ps just seen your posting Kasia.  Hang in there matey.  I would tell this to anyone now......IGNORE all symptoms, they are not to be trusted either way.  Mine were a cruel, cruel trick.....I felt like I'd never felt before and the absence of the AF pains was a first for me.  They mean nothing and are designed to torture us even more I'm sure!   That doesn't help you but please don't torture yourself.  Try to relax and I wish you all the very, very best sweetheart. xxxx


----------



## Janny

AJ, Plurps and Clara I was so very very sorry to read your news. We have had visitors for the last couple of days and I was so hoping that the stream of email that came in when I logged on today would be full of good news.... I can think of nothing useful to add to what has already been so well said by others, but wanted you to know that I am thinking of you all  and feel gutted for you 

Kasia, Paxi and Bel (hope I haven't forgotten anyone?) wishing you lots of   and calmness for the last few days of your 2wws and really hoping for lots of BFPs    

Love Jan x


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Going slightly off topic for a moment. Just received my INCIID newsletter and there is an article on there about a therapy in the US that may help endometriosis sufferers and ultimately fertility problems. Its called Clear Passage Therapy and its like a massage treatment that can help reduce the monthly pain endo sufferers get.

QUOTE: _A new infertility treatment, shown to be effective without drugs or surgery, is now available in the Western US. The therapy, known as the Wurn Technique® (patent pending), is a manual physical therapy, similar to massage.

Previously available only in the Eastern U.S., the therapy has been used as an adjunct to traditional infertility treatments for several years. It is now being offered at Clear Passage Therapies® in Orange County, California, between Los Angeles and San Diego. (See http://www.clearpassage.com). The new clinic will provide a valuable service for the nearly one in six couples throughout the Western US who are struggling with infertility. _

Anyone else heard of this? So far I've only found info about it in the US, I'd love to know if anywhere in the UK also does this therapy.

Lara x


----------



## boakie

Hi ya,

I am back from CERAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well the weather was lovely, hotel was nice, and Dr Benito is a little sweetie. Looks like its going to be September time when we get a donor, found out I am rhesus negative which is a bit of a pain but nevermind least I have dark hair and eyes which should make it easier .

Was walking round like John Wayne for most of yesterday as I was pretty sore and hubby was being quite sweet with me so I made the most out of it,  he took me shopping and bought me some clothes!!!!

I fell out of the stirrups yesterday (if anyone was going to do it, it was going to be me!!!) I was very nervous which was embarrassing I dont do things by halves do I , missing chromosomes and a rare blood type.!!

But my uterus is of a good size

So role on September!!

How is everyone

Little Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Plurps & Clara,

It's so $^%&67 unfair. I'm so sorry for you both. Thinking of you today and praying that you will start to feel better in time. I'm gutted for you, I really am.

Take Care,

Love Bel,x


----------



## nugs

AJ, Plurps and Clara'

I'm so sorry and am thinking about you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys,

It's me again, you don't think having  A- blood group will decrease my chance of getting pregnant with a donor egg do u ?

Boakiexxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Oh Clara, i am so very sorry for you, big hugs and thoughts to you and your DH ... what an awful week its been ....  You, River and AJ are constantly in my thoughts ..... I wish i had better words to say to you, to try and comfort you, but all i can offer is my support and love and for you to know that your pain and disappointment are acknowledged and in some small way felt by me ....

AJ - in a strange way i loved your story about the old lady.  Its hard to explain, but it has that surreal (almost an encounter with an angel feel) to it.  Its amazing the message she gave to you, perhaps to give you the strength to carry on.  Just remember though at a basic level (not looking at the spirititual side of the encounter) you are not her - and will not end up alone.  I used to (in my youth) help care on and off for old people and some of them who had children were even more alone as they were abandoned by their family.  You are born with a certain family, and can choose others to be your "family" as you go along in life ..... you AJ are not going to be alone ... but to get back to the story, i found it so positive, and i almost feel like she was sent to you, a message was given to you and i think it was the message you needed to hear .... brilliant!  Angels are visiting our AJ - i hope mine comes to me as a nice stud!!!!!!!  

I loved your analogy of throwing the dice - once again AJ you are touched by a divine spirit this weekend, that is exactly IVF - its not personal its just the toss of a coin - i am going to keep that story you shared with me as it really resonates with me.

I know these stories are probably also a comfort to River and Clara, all three of you having such a torrid week.

To be honest i just burst out crying this morning, it was good in a way a good old sob with lots of salty tears running down my face.  My friend is getting married in cape town today, and i cant be there - all the money we have, might have, should have, could have you name it,  is of course set aside for treatment - but all the bfn's, what we have to "give" up to be on this road just overwhelmed me this morning.   April is the month our last pregnancy might have been a baby, i'm glad i cried, i feel released in a way.  I feel fine now, DH took me out for breakfast with red eyes and blotchy skin and i felt a good release of all the energy i have been carrying .....

Kasia lots of positive thoughts to you and lashings of baby dust .......


----------



## kone

Plurps and Clara so very sorry to hear your news  
Katherine


----------



## Clara Rose

Thank you so much everyone for your good wishes.  It makes so much difference to have the support of all my lovely FFs. I'm still reeling from the failure but I'm now making plans for another (hopefully more successful) attempt. I just know we shall all have our babies one day. 

Clara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Boakie - you are the same blood group as me! I will bear that in mind should I ever sever an artery! 

There is absolutely no reasons why you should be less successful with A negative blood - I have DD to prove it.

You will just have to have a couple of anti-D injections during your pregnancy, to stop your body producing antibodies. 

Please don't worry, it didn't stop me getting pregnant or carrying my baby to full term.

Hope this helps,

Jules


----------



## Plurps

Went for a wonderful walk with DH today along the beach, through the fields to a beautiful church and then found ourselves in the childrens graveyard.

DH cried and cried -  he suddenly realised how our loss could have been so much worse.  It makes me cry just writing this.  I think seeing the men torn apart is hell.  

I hadn't realised that the images of those two embryos had stayed with him and he had begun to think of them as real people!!!  

P


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Plurps! Sending you and DH huge hugs! 

It is only natural that you and DH bonded with your embryos - seeing those little liquid bubbles of life is a truly awsome experience.

The last couple of times I didn't get to see the embryos - I was at the ARGC, I don't know if if is a new policy, but they didn't offer to show them to us and we didn't ask to see them.

So sorry hun, don't know what to say to you, only to let you know that I am thinking of you and DH.

Take all the time you need to grieve. I always remember the time before my last BFN my best friend came round with a big bunch of flowers - I was so pleased that she acknowledged my loss, because of course that is what it is.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lilly04

Hi everyone,

Just trying to catch up while dissapearing in my own little world for a while, you know how all this can get to you sometimes and when I feel like that,  I tend to shut myself away.

I was so sad to read of the BFN's, AJ, Clara Rose, Plurps, River, my heart goes out to you all, I am so sorry and wish it could be different for you. xxxx

Just read your message Plurps, it made me cry, our men don't find it easy to show how they feel most of the time and when they do it is so upsetting to see them hurting too.  Thinking of you both. x

Safarigirl, you write such lovely messages, you must have felt better after a good cry and released some of the sadness.  It's so hard isn't it, when all the time, there are other things going on in our everyday lives that need our attention too.  I hope you meet your stud!!!    Thanks for making me laugh too! x

Dear AJ, I hope you are feeling a little better, I have been thinking about you alot.  Your story of the 'old lady' was definately a sign.  Maybe to say that we all have the choice of which roads we take in life, although at the time we don't always know where they are going to lead us or how long our journey is going to be.  Sadly for her, she can't turn her clock back but was giving you the message to go for the goals in your life, so that later on, you wont have regrets, which I know you wont and you will always be loved  

Yes, my op is on the 5th, (thank you for remembering, I don't know how you do it  )  I'm starting to get a bit nervous but at the same time can't wait to get rid of the fibroids    Have you considered this too?  I'm told it really depends on where they are in the uterus as to what effect they have on implantation, might be worth looking into more though, will let you know what the doc. thinks afterwards, about mine.  Lots of love to you x

Sending love to all you other abroadies and wishing huge luck to Kasia, Paxi and Bel    It would be so great to have some happy news soon  

Love Lilly x


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl - felt so sad to read your post.  I really hope you feel tons stronger this afternoon.  It's not surprising....we all think of what would have been and it's so sad to get to the point of when you would have given birth and it's not to be. Along with your friend getting married and you guys not being able to go, it's a tough time. And then there's silly ol' me with my soppy stories, making everyone cry and terrified!  Glad you liked my story though.  It was odd....and I really did think I met her to help her with her remote control!   Yes, why couldn't my Angel have been a stud?!  That is just so typical....   Thinking of you and thanks so much for your support sweetheart. xxx

Lilly - I know what you mean about shutting yourself away. We're here for you though.  My fibroids, those lovely little gems I carry around with me at all times, bless them, are "intramural" which means they are in the wall of the womb.  Which kind are yours?  (No, I'm not going to get into "mine are bigger than yours!!")   I am thinking of having them removed as Mr Trew of the Hammersmith Hospital said he'd advise it but 3 other doctors didn't agree at the time.  We are going to have the biopsy to test DP's sperm in the next 3 weeks and then we may consider having them removed.  If the sperm is found to be faulty then that might be the cause rather than my fibroids.  DP has said he will have donor sperm if that's the case.  I can't believe he said this as he'd been opposed to the idea when I mentioned it last year but he said "I will do what I need to to make our family complete".  Bless him.  So, we are waiting to tick off the long list of possibilities and try again.  Hard to know how far to go down that list before having another go with a fresh donor.  As so many people have said, it may well have been the donor or it could be that dice didn't land on heads.  Yet.  I hope your op goes well.  How long did your doc say to wait before you go for your next cycle?  Thinking of you lots, love AJ xxx

Where have all the bubbles gone?  I spent ages over the past few days blowing bubbles to those with few or none!  Now they've gone!!  Talk about waste my time.....   I hope you enjoyed them for the short while they were there! xx

Plurps - I was so sad to read your post.  I forget how our DHs feel.  It has been a wretched time for us.  So sorry.  xxx

Clara - ditto to you sweets and I am so pleased you're up and fighting again with another go.  xxx

Love to you all especially Kasia and Paxi for the 5th and Bel and Louise for the 7th   

AJ xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

am so very sad and sorry to hear your news Plurps and Clara..my heart goes out to you both and I hope you are bearing up..Thinking of you and sending you much love and hugs..

We seem to be having such a bad run of luck lately on this thread, its about time we Had some BFP's...am crossing everything for all the 2ww and willing you on..take it easy and look after yourselves...

Ive read all you stories which interest, AJ I think that you met her for a reason, its not a bad one as its nice..this lady needed someone to help her and god chose you to be the one to do that..dont focus on the sad part of her having no kids..thats just a coincidence..I think you should focus on the good and think how lovely you found eachother and how you shared a moment on life's journey..

I really liked the balloon story too miss M...it is like yin and yang..think  for every negative theres a positive and for every sadness theirs a happiness..

I had a moment last night..I went out with 2 of my best friends and had a few drinks and a nice evening..one of the girls is a very peaceful, calm, relaxed soul that everyone warms too, she trains guide dogs and is a dog behaviourist so she s quite sensitive..we were sat talking last night and we got onto the subject of kids, Ive never told her my full story just that I have an imbalance that adversely affects my chances..she said that she has thought long and hard about kids but has no strong urge to be pregnant..she would like to have children but has thought she will choose to adopt. She said that there are so many children who need homes in the world she would rather help them than have her own..how beautiful is that! I told her that I had looked into this as well but feel quite selfish to say that its my back up in a kind of way as I really want my own..she said that maybe if it doesn't work this time its gods way of asking me to help someone else and of guiding me to be with a child who needs me....I thought about this all last night and I'm not 100% sure what I will do if next time fails but I do know one thing for sure, I Will have kids either through adoption which will be rewarding and wonderful or if I'm lucky enough have my own. I would love to have one with ED and then adopt one too..that would be heaven..I suppose what I'm trying to say is no matter how hard it gets there is always an alternative or a solution that could be just as lovely in the end What do you guys think?


Lots of hugs to you all..xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello Peeps!

Just thought I'd say hello and wish you all a Sunday HUG as there's been a bit of a bad run on here and even if you're like me and not even in tx we're all feeling a bit rotten. So here's a list of my favourite things (Sound of Music inspired  ) which anyone who fancies it can add to so we all have something cheery to think of. 

(In no particular order)

My doggy   
DH     
Lindt chocolate (yum)
Hugs (cyber or real, real being best)  
FF !!
Holidays
Old friends 
Greek salad
Bruschetta
Pinot Grigio
Neighbours (the tv prog)- saddo  
Playing my piano badly (only grade 1)
School holidays        
Swimming in the sea 
25 degree plus weather  
Snow
My Ma & Pa
ER & Holby City (bring on those hospital dramas!)
Radio 2 & Jeremy Vine to shout at at lunchtime    
Jodi Picoult books (this month!)
FOOOOOOD (I'll never be skinny!)  
Friends who don't expect you to talk when you don't want to  

Sure there's lots I've forgotten...
Any additions

Love to all, hope the 2wwers are still sane and that AJ, River, Clara & Plurps are all ok.

Byeeeee!
Lisa
xx


----------



## safarigirl

HI everyone, thanks for your kind thoughts - I am feeling much better, its good to have a good old cry every now and then and just release the pent up energy!  Felt good enough to go and buy a pair of new trousers for a party next week!  (White of coure, its the new black!)

Boakie, thanks for your sweet IM and thinking of me, Iam fine, my sadness was just a need for release, a builld up of energy, and now I feel back to my old self again.  I sometimes need to remind myself of why I am doing certain things (e.g. not using money to fly to south africa, but to save for treatment, and once I realign myself with those objectives it fits into place again) But thank you for your message, it was much appreicated.

Kasia and Paxi thinking of you both - you test on the 5th?  LAshings of babydust to you both. 

Lily will be thinking of you as well with your op - i hope it goes well for you and will bring you one step closer on this treatment road. ....

Big hello to everyone else... and heres to a good week to all of us

gigglygirl your list is great and was fun reading ...


----------



## Janny

Safarigirl I'm so sorry you have been down - you are such a support to us all and a font of wisdom. Hope the new trousers do the trick  

I hope it won't upset anyone if I post my good news on here? You have all been there for me through months of IVF treatments and early pregnancy scares so I really wanted to share with you the results of my 12 week scan today: Well, baby looked fine and the nuchal result was good! We are so so relieved - and finally beginning to believe this is real  

Bel, Paxi and Kasia - thinking of you and willing you to have good news very soon  

Love Jan x


----------



## safarigirl

- aaaah janny thank you for your kind words ... my new trousers certainly did the trick!!!

I was just going to post on the abroadies thread to say how great it is that your 12 weeks scan went well.  what a milestone for you to achieve.....  its wonderful to have some happy news.


----------



## Ali40

Hello Everyone

Jan - really glad the scan went well, such good news

Kasia, Bel & Paxi - lots of positive vibes for the 5th.  Fingers crossed for the BFPs.  

We fly out to IM, Barcelona tomorrow afternoon for our first appt and won't get a chance to get online and wish you luck.

Tomorrow would also have been my son's first birthday ...... I am trying to think positively about being in search of new life on the anniversary of his short life but I have to say as it creeps up on me I am getting more sad.  Sorry for the "me" post.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Janny - Great news. It's good to have good news on here. Congratulations!

Ali - It must be so hard for you. I can't imagine. I'll be thinking of you and hoping the date isn't too painful.xx

Well...I have been having symptoms the past couple of days AF pains and sore bbobs, but as we all know these could mean a Positive or a negative, so no further forward really. Preparing myself for the worst and hoping, hoping and praying for the best!!

Thank you for all your wishes, especially Holly who has been a major support. Blood test is booked for Wednesday and I should know on the evening. I'm so nervous. How are you doing Paxi and Kasia?

Love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Ali - sending you big hugs - i cant imagine how painful this time must be for you -  I will light a candle tonight in honour of your sons life, what a special child he must have been.  My thoughts are with you.


BEL ...... WEDNESDAY !!!!!! You are in my thoughts!!!!!!  You so deserve this to be your time ....


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Ali - I hope all goes well at IM on Wednesday - I am sure it will. I'm so sorry about your beautiful son.

Janny - Great news about your scan! 

Like Bel, I've been having AF-type pains and nausea on and off for the last few days. Nausea is getting worse now. But symptoms can mean anything. Very, very nervous about testing on Wednesday! Again, like you Bel - I'm preparing for the worse and hoping for the best! It's all we can do, isn't it?

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned - sorry, I'm snowed under with work and finding it hard to concentrate right now!

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW!!



Kasia


----------



## badger b

Hi everyone,

back from spain today,2 embies on board! 1-4 cell grade A,1- 6  cell,grade a.both had only 5%fragmentation,which ceram says is good.found everyone at ceram really good,friendly,and i didnt feel like just a number,unlike my old clinic!apartment was great,weather fantastic.so no complaints!Have no symptoms whatsoever,dont know if thats a good sign or bad!had et on thurs,should i be feeling anything yet,no sore boobs,nowt!bar a pain in the top of my thigh now and again?!

sorry to read all the BFN,s,its absolutely crap and im thinking of you all.
bug hugs to AJ(thanks also for asking about me),river,clara and plurps.

good luck to bel kasia paxi and louise and anyone else testing in next few days.

Janny,
glad to hear the 12 week scan went well!

ruth,sorry i didnt get to say goodbye,you were tied up wehen i was leaving.once again thanks for everything!

love to everyone,its good to be back,missed you all!


badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Alison.  We all post "me" posts, so please don't apologise.  No words can help to ease the sadness I'm sure.  I think it's appropriate to feel sad and I am so sorry.  I always believe that our loved ones who have had to leave often come back in a new form to us so your search for new life may be a celebration of his short life.  Hope this is a welcomed thought.  A big hug and wishing you luck for your visit to the IM.  xxxx

Janny - that's fab news and thanks so much for sharing it with us. xxx

Safarigirl - sweets, hope you are feeling stronger.  Thinking of you and, as Janny said, you are such a support, what would we do without you?

Kasia and Bel - hang in there.  Thinking of you both - you so deserve a BFP, both of you. xxxxxxx   

Paxi - how are you doing? xxx

EartheKit - good luck this week with your FET. xxxx                                                                              
Giggles - loved your posting!  Here are mine:  chocolate icecream with loads of choc sauce (actually on diet now so not allowed!), FFs, My Mum, DP, my chickens, our allotment, Kate Bush, young men who try to chat me up in supermarket (ok, doesn't happen every trip but well remembered when it does!) sleep, my computer, glass of chilled white wine now not on IVF, food, lots more but running out of time! xxxx

Badger!!!!!  Hooray!  So worried about you....must have got my days mixed up!  So pleased about your embies!  Happy snuggling in and have a good 2ww.  xxxx

Love to you all......it's so quiet on here. xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Sorry I've not posted for a while, been very busy with school work as I'm getting the Year 6's ready for their SATs, poor things!  I really hope that this board gets some more BFPs soon, hope that the next couple to test start that trend off again.

Badger; great news about your embies, heres to them snuggling into their new home for the next 9 months.   

Janny; I'm sure nobody minds you posting your good news on this board, its great to hear from those who have success stories, really helps you to regain your faith in the process.  Glad your scan went well and everything is ok with your baby.

Bel, Kasia and Paxi; here's to a BFP for you all this week.  I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

Alison; when its my sons birthday we visit the cemetary and give him a little pressie and card, it does help you to have something like that to hold onto.  All the best for your visit to IM.

Gotta go, to eat.  I'm going to see my gyn tomorrow as they found an erosion on my cervix again when they did the smear.  I'm going to ask him his opinion about how many embies to replace (hoping we get that far!).  Because of my IC that caused my DS to be born early, my IVF clinic have said 1, Dr Benito said 2 and so I'm after a third opinion.

Love to everyone I've missed.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck to Kasia, Paxi, Bel and Louise for testing! Not long to go!    We are long overdue some BFPs! on this thread  

AJ hun, thinking about you, I always love reading your posts. I so hope that you can find the answers to your lack of implantation. Loved your analogy of tossing the coin. IVF really is a numbers game and I hope that your number comes up next time. Sending you  

Safarigirl - a good cry can be such a release! Hope that you feel better for it. I have always worked out what my due dates would be, which is a silly thing to do really, cos then I feel so sad around that time. After my BFNs I have found myself starting to cry for no apparent reason, at odd times, like when driving to work! It just bubbles out of me when I'm not expecting it. DH tells me that I also cry in my sleep, which he finds very sad and rather disturbing.

Alison - your story puts it all in perspective, here I am talking about grieving for babies that will never be, when you have suffered such a terrible loss yourself. Sending you   I hope that your vistit to IM goes well.

Lilly - good luck for your op on the 5th. I hope that it all goes well and that you can get rid of those fibroids.

Leslyejane - what a lovely post! You are right, what matters is to be a mummy, and how you achieve that is not really important. When I was debating using DE, someone wrote to me "It takes more than eggs to make a mother" I have often thought of that and found it to be so true. You will be a wonderful mother, and I hope that it is soon.

Janny - thank you for sharing your good news with us, I'm sure that no one could possibly be upset to hear that your scan went well!

Gigglygirl - loved your list! I must have a go myself sometime, wine and chocolate would definitely feature!

Badger - I hope that those embies are snuggling down. Sending you sticky vibes.

Jo - good luck with your FET this week.

Lara - I had an erosion on my cervix some years ago now. It resolved itself and caused no problems during my pregnancy. I have always transferred 3 embies, apart from my frosties, when I only had 2 to transfer. I would opt to transfer two, but then again if you have an IC, twins would be a problem. Hope that you get some good advice from your second opinion.

Weeble - how are things going hun? Any sign of AF?

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lilly04

Hi everyone  

Guess you are all in your beds snuggled up.  Me, can't sleep, so thought I would rattle away to myself  

AJ,  my lovely fibroids (which I'm sure must be bigger than yours   )  One is anteriorly 11mm, one intramural and one subserosal (sounds like I have one of each in every direction   )  It's the anterior fibroid that they are concerned about, it's encroaching on the endometrium posteriorly and making a dent in the uterus.  The Russian clinic have told me that they would not want to do tx. for 6 months    but we shall see, it all depends what happens on the day, they might just have another look and decide to leave them alone    One consultant told me last year, that the scarring caused by removal, can be worse than leaving them in, so who knows really?  I am just trusting in this surgeon, who is an I.V.F. specialist, to call the shots.  I will be back to pester you when I'm released    xxxx  P.S.  Your DP is so lovely for saying what he did, he obviously loves you very much  

Alison,  sending you lots of   too.  There are no words for what you must be feeling, I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and wishing you much happiness for the future xxx

Ms Minerva,  thank you for your good wishes, it means allot.  I will just be glad to get it over with and press on with the good things, look forward to chatting when I return    xxx

Jo,  Good luck, will be thinking of you! and wishing you loads of sticky vibes    xxx

Gigglygirl,  Great!  my short list would be:  My bed, DH (two go together really   ) chocolate, Cold Play (loud in the car) Poppy (my dog) My Mum, Laughter, Smiles from strangers, Green traffic lights, FF and all of you, Sunday roast and a good bottle of red wine, summer and walking barefoot on grass...........to list but a few!  xxx

Safarigirl,  Hope you are feeling better, you are such a sweet    xxx

Leslyejane,  Ms Minerva is so right, It takes so much more to be a mummy than just producing eggs, to give a child which you have born or adopted, the love, nurture and security of motherhood, is so precious, no one will ever replace you for them. xxx

Janny,  As everyone has said, it's lovely to have happy news to share, that's what we are all aiming for, and it's great to hear, take good care of yourself  xxx

Badger,  Sounds like you have some good embies there, well done! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you   xxx

Lara,  Hope your appointment goes well for you tomorrow, it's always reassuring to get a 2nd or even 3rd opinion, which is just what I have done with the fibroids, 3 heads are better than 1 as they say! xxx

River, Clara and Plurps, thinking of you still, it's so hard but I hope you will soon look forward to trying again, we are all behind you   xxx

Bel, Kasia and Paxi,  wishing you all the luck in the world for this week,  I hope I come back to lots of good news from you all,  I have everything crossed for you      xxx

To every one else, lots of love and look forward to catching up with you soon.

Lilly x      I hope he's a dish and not a


----------



## Louise999

Wondered what had happened to everyone yesterday.  Glad to see there have been a few more postings since I left work last night.

I am getting very nervous about testing on Friday.  I haven't got any symptoms whatsoever. Boobs are completely normal despite "bouncing" up and down the stairs braless this morning just to check!!  Have got some AF pains today (and have had them off and on since last week) but just think if I was pg I would feel different somehow!  

Hope Kasia, Bel & Paxi are hanging in there.  

Louise


----------



## safarigirl

Morning everyone....

Miss MInerva thank you for your kind words ..... you are right, that sadness can just catch you unexpectedly, but as i said previously i found that actually crying was such a great release and i feel back on track again ......  I went for a lovely long swim yesterday, pounding my way down those swimming lanes (okay thats what it felt like anyway!)  and enjoyed the physical energy of it.  I have signed up for a yoga class starting in mid april which i am looking forward to.  Determined to be in the best shape (physically and mentally) for the next try in august ....  Your words on what it takes to be a mummy I think are so well put and such a wonderful reminder for all of us - so thank you for sharing that as well.

Oh Lily i love you and AJ comparing fibroids - only on this forum!  I have  fibroid as well and have always been told its not a problem - to be honest I just dont have the energy to really think about it to much so I am trusting medical opinion on this!

Badger good to have you back on the thread we have missed you - two wonderful embies on board.  Fantastic.  Hope you get some down time and just relax as much as you can during the 2WW.  I'm glad you had a good experience at Ceram, they are all lovely and make the whole experience so much easier.

LAra good luck with all those SAT's.  eeek!

AJ - loved your description of young men flirting with you in the supermarket.  I have this lovely picture in my head of you with trolley hair flicked back at said such men!  AJ, it is a joke with my DH and I, but from my years of attracting a vast range of men,  this has now been whittled down to a few old and narly types in the neighbourhood who when i walk past do this strange growl under their throats!  The first time it happened I thought it was someone clearning their throat!  Now that it has happened much more regulalry, I realise it is some mating ritual of old men from certain parts of europe!  It's like they are saying things under their breath, really low and it comes out as a small growl.  My DH loves me doing imitiations of it when it happens and falls about laughing every time it happens.  For me I say bring back the days of the flirting of the models, the painters, the layabouts, the surfers.... 

Bel, Paixia, Kasia and louise you are in my thoughts for this week!  Louise I am the same as you and also do the jumping up and down to see if my boobs hurt!  But as you know from all the descricptions of bfp's the only reliable information about pregnancy sypmpoms is that there is no reliable information!  So hang i nthere for Friday ... and for the testers tomorrow, you are all in my thoughts.


Big hello to everyone else


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I have had to read back through pages and pages - I feel so out of touch at the moment.
I am having a mare of a day. We are having a wooden floor put down today. Two men were suposed to come early. I arrived at 9.30 just as I was on the phone to see where he was. I then got in the neck for not pulling the gripper rods up. Now he has finally started work and there is dust everywhere and the noise is terrible. Bertie is very traumatised!!!!

AJ your story of the old lady in the cafe a few pages back - I worry so much this will be me. I have no brothers and sisters and neither does my DH. I have a few uncles, aunts and a couple of cousins plus I am lucky enough to still have 1 set of grand parents. My DH has his mother and step-father and no one else. I can see us hanging around cafes when we are old gratefully hanging on to the kind words of strangers. I have also been having alarming nightmares about something happening to my DHand ending up on my own. I think my mind is screwed.
AJ I have also done the flip of a coin thing and writen down the results  - it's nice and reassuring to know I am not the only one who is completely barkng. But like you I do believe in this numbers game thing.

Anyway the real reason I checked in was to wish Bel good luck for tesing tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and praying for a positive result.           

Badger - fantastic news on your embies.  I hope the 2ww passes quickly and you get a BFP - we sure do need some around here.

Louise - On my last cycle I didn't have any symptoms except a few little pains and lots of bloating. I wouldn't worry about not having symptoms. I think it is different for everyone.       Good luck!
Kasia - good luck to you too. Lets hope the next few days are filled with BFP's    

Love and luck to everyone and apologies for not being able to keep up with everyone's news. Our last phone bill was a real shock and I have promised DH to try and keep Internet use down a bit.

Crusoe xxxx


----------



## badger b

morning everyone!

still off work,not going back till next week,   .no symptoms to speak off,bar odd throb every now and again in top of thight/groin area?!so strange.trying not to obsess over looking for symptoms,ill drive myself mad otherwise!  

bel kasia and louise,
good luck you three.we need a good crop of bfp,s on here,been very few and far between lately .will have everything crossed for you.   

crusoe,sorry to hear of your nightmare day,we have had new pvc windows fitted whilst we were away,came back to dust everywhere,so can relate to that!poor bertie,give him loads of cuddles,im sure he,ll love that!

feel like shopping today,nowt better than retail therapy!but im thinking,better not buy new clothes,hoping ill need maternity ones soon!

love to everyone


badger


----------



## crusoe

Badger - obsessing is a natural part of the 2ww. I have spent virtually all of both my 2ww's either searching the web for symptoms or endlessly pouring over the couple of IVF / pregnancy books I have!!
I am also putting off buying too many clothes(very unlike me) - thinking I am going to need maternity stuff!! I wish! But hey retail therapy doesn't have to be clothes - go out and treat yourself , books, CD's things for the house, new curtains for those new windows you mentioned - go on go for it!!!! 

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## badger b

crusoe,

im just about to walk out the door to get some nice new plants for my garden instead,intend to buy something nice today,no matter what it is! 


badger


----------



## Bel

Hi Crusoe,

Thank you for your message. Your support means a lot. No idea how it's going to go at this time. I have AF pains and sore boobs which of course can mean neg or pos. Roll on tomorrow...think I need to know now one way or the other!

New floor...how lovely...especially with the Summer coming up and a puppy to think about!!!

Hi to all FF buddies. Glad to hear you are okay Badger. 

Love and luck to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Can I ask what most people do? We've an appointment with the GP tomorrow morning where I planned to ask for a beta test. However, we also plan to do a HPT beforehand. If it's negative - I hope not! - I don't know if it's worth going for the blood test. I imagine it will take several days for the results to arrive too. Do most people go to GPs or to private clinics? 

By the way, I'm amazed at how so many people test early - I'm s**t scared and would rather never test! 

Another wee question: does everyone who gets a BFP find they are peeing every hour (or so!) before they get it? From what I've read it's very common. I certainly can't say I've got that! 

Today I'm having a hard time concentrating on work. It's torture.

Good luck to Bel, Paxi, Louise and everyone testing this week! 


Kasia


----------



## Bel

Hi Kasia,

Last time I had a Bfp, I wasn't peeing every hour...hope this helps!! I'm not at the moment either. I go to a private clinic(the same clinic that did my scans). They take bloods in the morning and let you know the result late that afternoon. I'm not doing a HPT as I want to live in hope as long as possible...if that makes sense??

Good luck for tomorrow......

Bel,x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Bel,

Thanks for answering. Yes, it makes perfect sense! Maybe I should have arranged to go to a private clinic? I wonder if I still should? In any case, the HPT should show if pregnant at 14dp3dt, don't you think? 

Good to know it's not necessary to be peeing every hour to get a BFP! 

Good luck!!


Kasia


----------



## Bel

Hi Kasia,

Yes. I would say a HPT would be fine. But you will need a blood test just in case. It's the most accurate.

Good luck!!

Bel,x


----------



## Paxi

Hi Bel and Kasia and all - I've been staying away these last few days as I seem to be able to be able to produce any symptom within a few minutes of reading about it and it just confuses me and gets my hopes up - and then down!    I do feel a bit sick, and I do have af pains, bad enough to have me running to the loo to check every few minutes, however my boobs are fine and I do feel a bit pre af - thirsty, for example.  I've never got as far as testing in any previous IVF, but I think we used to test at 18 days post ec, whereas tomorrow will be 14.    I will do an HPT, as I would like the time to deal with the result before I have to put on a public face for the clinic.  Also, I have my back up plans in place, although I won't start them until we've had the blood test results - Bel, you are brave!   
Very best of luck to everyone, and lets hope we can start some BFPs - especially as with O neg blood I face another 6/7 month wait for the next try!   You are all in my thoughts - Kitty


----------



## Louise999

Oh blimey

Am getting even more nervous reading about everyone's symptoms and test plans.  Don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight for wondering how Paxi, Bel & Kaisa get on tomorrow.  Has anyone been having night sweats?  I've woken up really hot and sweaty the last 2 nights - not sure if it's the drugs or the worry.

Louise


----------



## Bel

Hi Louise,

I haven't had any night sweats...but it could be the drugs, there again...it could also be the worry!! 

Good luck to you also, it' s friday isn't it?

Thinking of you,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Paxi, Bel and Kasia....      !!!!!!!Crossign EVERYTHING for you..

Louise...    too..I'm getting nervous for the lot of you...

It's about time this thread had some postive news eh?!!   

Talking of which, had a call from Ruth, they've found me another donor..she sounds perfect! ( mind you, didn't the other one?!  so I'm hopping about on   today...

Can't keep up with everyone but sooo hoping for a great bumper crop of BFP's over the next few days..

Love to you all,

Deb x


----------



## Lobs

Dear RSMUM
I'm so pleased reading your post - I do hope that this is the one for you. 
Thinking of you all!!
Lots of Love
Lobs
xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Lots of luck to Paxi, Bel and Kasia... I pray that you all get a lovely 

Deb, that is brilliant news that Ruth's found you a donor already!  Fingers crossed for you sweetie.   

Love to everybody - hope you're all well.

I'm on day 4 of the patch... so far so good.  Going for scan/bloods on Friday - praying for a lovely lining. 

 Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

That's great news Debs!!!!  Here we go, here we go, here we go....! xxx

Ms Minerva - lovely to hear from you. xxx

Lara - hope the clinic visit went well. xx

Lilly - all the very best for tomorrow sweets.  Your fibroids ARE bigger than mine    Mine are around 6....can't remember if that's inches, feet, mms or cms!!!!   It must be 6mm! Let's hope that doc is a dish!  You'll be fully healed in no time at all and so fertile!!! xxx 

Louise - you made me laugh (first time in days) with your bouncing up and down braless on the stairs.....I mean, why the stairs?!!!    for testing on Friday. xxxx

Michelle - good luck for Friday's scan sweets! xx

Kasia - I did a HPT.....but AFTER the beta blood test!!!  That's twice I've done that now as I couldn't believe it wasn't a BFP and wanted to check they hadn't made a mistake before stopping the meds!!  I would not stop my meds until I had that beta result.  Remember poor Sharon.  Hope that helps.  If peeing every hour is a sign of pregnancy.....I've been pregnant for 6 years now!   for tomorrow!!!! xxxxxxxxx

Paxi and Bel        xx

Safarigirl - a good cry is very healing isn't it?  My eyes are like to pee holes in the snow!  I might have to spend my next IVF lump of money on a face lift instead!  Blimey!  Saw the lovely Daniel Elliott today.....he was sooooo good, took time to talk to me and explain his take on things.  He had no advice but clarified lots of things for me.  I don't suppose there is any advice to give.  You made me larf when you said you don't have the energy to think about the fibroids - too right!  Your description of the old men "growling" with delight at you   reminded me of the last person to ask me on a date before My Rock found me again and put a stop to all that.  It was a few days before New Year's Eve and I'd been dumped by the previous boyfriend.  Heartbroken, I went along to dance my feet off at my local ceroc club.  There is a lovely man there who's about 65 - 70 I guess.  He was wearing his underwear pulled up over his trousers and everyone noticed, bless him.  They were off-white too.  Um.  He also had a food stain down the front of his tank top but when he asked me to dance, I said yes (he's a great dancer too).  He asked me out to a New Year's Eve dinner and dance as his "date".  I politely declined (after a moment's hesitation of considering the offer of course) and went home, wept, and thought "this is it.  This is all I'm gonna get."  Luckily, I was wrong.  But I suppose I should be flattered by the offer anyway!  xxx

Crusoe - hope Bertie is ok, poor love.  Remember, you will NOT be that old lady.  We are all very different and this is a different time of life.  There was no such thing as IVF back then.  We have hope and we're making the right choices. xxx

Talking of choices - DP and I have so many and you've all been so kind to me, IMing me with your thoughts and experience.  Thank you so much.  I went to the ARGC today (I just turn up, easier than waiting for them to answer that phone!)  I asked if they could explain all the tests I'd had but it wasn't that clear so they've given me all the paperwork of tests I've had and they've put me down for an appoitnment with one of the doctors to talk it through.  4 weeks waiting though.  Meanwhile, still stumped!

If anyone thought I was ignoring everyone in the chatroom last night.......I had to dash off quickly but forgot to exit via the doorway.  When I came back to my screen 3 hours later, I was the only one in the room!! It must have looked like I was in the chatroom when I wasn't!  Sorry.

Love, AJ xxx  ps where is Boakie and Weeble?  Quite on here, isn't it?


----------



## Louise999

RSMUM - great news on the donor, although the way I feel now I'm not sure I'd wish the dreaded 2ww on my worst enemy.  No seriously, it's great to hear you're back on track.

Michelle - good luck for your scan on Friday.

Paxi, Kasia & Bel - again, good luck for tomorrow. 

Louise


----------



## RSMUM

Also has anyone heard from the " bounce-back-ability" girl? I miss her!


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Debs.  No, haven't heard from her.  It's too quiet round here, so here's a rolecall to call everyone back!!! 

Hi to:

Chrissie, Jennifer, AlmaMay, Nugs, Holly, Karen, Kaz, Shazzer, Bluebell, Lisa, Pos Penny, Crusoe, Beanie, Alli, Louise, Bel, Paxi, ClaraRose, Kasia, Kendra (hey, where are you?), Lilly, Laragh, Dianne, Iain, Steve, EartheKit, Louise, Dawn, Rachel, Sasha, Penguin, PinkPaula, Kone, Valie (be careful Safarigirl with this spelling!), Boakie, Weeble, Roz1, AbbyW, RozLu, Michelle, Eggsey, Jassie, Roze, Casey, Kayse, Giggles, Ladyblue, Safarigirl (Safarigirl, when you copy this, replace your name with AJ), LesleyJane, SarahElizabeth, Cesca, Badger, Izzy, Twiggy, Charlotte2, Alanelaine, Jet, Lara, Jewel, Hem, Tina, PurpleChick, Pearl, Lobs, Meercat, BigJ, Longbaygirl, Ms Minerva, Nats, Becca, Lozzy, Nosnic, Emer, Andream, Nikkianc, Sarajane, River, Plurps, Janny, Ellie, Badger, Daisyg, NicolaAnne, Flopsy, Keb, Ruth!

Phew!  Now tell me I forgot someone......   Love, AJ xx
ps, Safarigirl, to copy and paste, first you......


----------



## crusoe

WOW AJ I am so impressed... how have you remembered everyone? (hopefully everyone)

How sad that there are so many of us having to endure this rollercoaster but how wonderful that we have all  found each other and can offer such fantastic support. You have all helped me so much.

RSMum great news to hear you have a new donor.

Love to all 
crusoexxx


----------



## nikkiank

Hello AJ (responding to the roll call  ) and all you Girlies,

I am still about... had my first consultation at CERAM last week.  It was 24 degrees out there... nice to see some sun.  So I am now on that growing waiting list.

Sorry I haven't been about but I have been reading all the posts and have been very sad to see all the BFN's - my heart goes out to you all.  The reason I haven't been posting much is that the m/c they thought I had in Feb on my last IUI didn't happen.  HCG kept going up and they then thought it was ectopic so we were all geared up for an op for that.... then they found it in my womb in the perfect place and with a heartbeat.  We were so excited but it wasn't to be and at the next scan there was no heartbeat.  The consultant is sure it is an 'egg issue' although I am having some other blood tests done to check there is nothing else like immune etc that we need to know about before DE.  I had an ERPC a couple of weeks ago and kept my appointment at CERAM that I had made back in February as I just wanted to get on that waiting list. 

Anyway that was a quick summary to bring you up to date... haven't had the heart to post much recently but I will be back a bit more now.  

Sending lots and lots of     and     to you girls that are testing very soon and I have everything crossed that we see some BFP's on this thread really soon.

lots of love to you all   
speak very soon
Nikki     xxx


----------



## Kasia

AJ - I think you forgot Flippy!!! But if I'm not mistaken I counted 96 names - Wow! That's amazing! Thanks for doing that. 

EDIT: SORRY I TAKE THAT BACK - I SEE HER OTHER NAME!!! 

Forgive me!!!

Kasia



AJ London said:


> Hi Debs. No, haven't heard from her. It's too quiet round here, so here's a rolecall to call everyone back!!!
> 
> Hi to:
> 
> Chrissie, Jennifer, AlmaMay, Nugs, Holly, Karen, Kaz, Shazzer, Bluebell, Lisa, Pos Penny, Crusoe, Beanie, Alli, Louise, Bel, Paxi, ClaraRose, Kasia, Kendra (hey, where are you?), Lilly, Laragh, Dianne, Iain, Steve, EartheKit, Louise, Dawn, Rachel, Sasha, Penguin, PinkPaula, Kone, Valie (be careful Safarigirl with this spelling!), Boakie, Weeble, Roz1, AbbyW, RozLu, Michelle, Eggsey, Jassie, Roze, Casey, Kayse, Giggles, Ladyblue, Safarigirl (Safarigirl, when you copy this, replace your name with AJ), LesleyJane, SarahElizabeth, Cesca, Badger, Izzy, Twiggy, Charlotte2, Alanelaine, Jet, Lara, Jewel, Hem, Tina, PurpleChick, Pearl, Lobs, Meercat, BigJ, Longbaygirl, Ms Minerva, Nats, Becca, Lozzy, Nosnic, Emer, Andream, Nikkianc, Sarajane, River, Plurps, Janny, Ellie, Badger, Daisyg, NicolaAnne, Flopsy, Keb, Ruth!
> 
> Phew! Now tell me I forgot someone......  Love, AJ xx
> ps, Safarigirl, to copy and paste, first you......


----------



## safarigirl

Just thought i'd drop in and say hi to everyone!!!!!!!!

Chrissie, Jennifer, AlmaMay, Nugs, Holly, Karen, Kaz, Shazzer, Bluebell, Lisa, Pos Penny, Crusoe, Beanie, Alli, Louise, Bel, Paxi, ClaraRose, Kasia, Kendra, Lilly, Laragh, Dianne, Iain, Steve, EartheKit, Louise, Dawn, Rachel, Sasha, Penguin, PinkPaula, Kone, Valie (be careful Safarigirl with this spelling!), Boakie, Weeble, Roz1, AbbyW, RozLu, Michelle, Eggsey, Jassie, Roze, Casey, Kayse, Giggles, Ladyblue, AJ (AJ when you copy this, replace your name with Safarigirl!!!!!!!!!), LesleyJane, SarahElizabeth, Cesca, Badger, Izzy, Twiggy, Charlotte2, Alanelaine, Jet, Lara, Jewel, Hem, Tina, PurpleChick, Pearl, Lobs, Meercat, BigJ, Longbaygirl, Ms Minerva, Nats, Becca, Lozzy, Nosnic, Emer, Andream, Nikkianc, Sarajane, River, Plurps, Janny, Ellie, Badger, Daisyg, NicolaAnne, Flopsy, Keb, Ruth!



hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl.....      that's the third laugh I've had since my BFN and a belly one at that!! x

Nikki - so sorry to hear what's been happening for you.  My heart goes out to you.  Hope the immune testing amounts to nothing to worry about and that your tx at Ceram gives you the baby you hope for.  Glad the roll call worked!  Hugs, AJ xx

Kasia - it's the meds, isn't it?!!!!!  96 names?!!!!  Some of those ladies and gents are pregnant and even Mums now!! I shall count them up. xx


----------



## Womb with a View

There's 20 people on the list who are preggars or have given birth (hope my maths is correct) and I counted Louise twice!!!  Hey, that makes up for leaving her off the list last week! xx


----------



## dianne

Ah 
I am on the list thank you   

*Kasia* i have everything crossed for you  

*Bel and Paxi* So hope it is good news tomorrow for you both 

*Debs* great news re donor so hope this one works out

*AJ* 

Dianne x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, AJ, you're so clever and thoughtful, all those people to mention.   

Safarigirl, you're so clever being able to copy and paste!   

I think it's so brilliant to have all these ladies to gossip with on these issues, although I feel a bit like I've been deserting my usual friends as I barely pick up the phone these days!! (Note to self, don't dump your mates!) It's like having a new boyfriend, finding FF! Clearly I'd rather we didn't all have these probs but it makes it so much easier knowing we're there for each other.

RIGHT!!! I've been thinking about this and with all the coin flipping and my gynae cons telling me it'd take an average of 2 & 1/2 times for DE to work, one of you three AT LEAST will be pg tomorrow. And because of all the rotten luck recently I reckon you've got more chance than usual, so here's to Bel, Kasia and Paxi. Fingers, toes and teeth crossed just for you. (Mine are permanently crossed so that's ok) Best of luck , ladies.     

Crusoe, your floor will be wonderful even if it's noisy today , hope Bertie's toilet trained though, or he'll be christening it!

Michelle, didn't realise you were getting ready for FET. Hope it all goes well for you, at least with the frosties you have some in the 'bank'. Good luck!

Nikki, what a pile of poo you're had recently. Hope you get better luck now that spring's here...

RS Mum- fab news!!! Best of British to you too. I was wondering where and how Jassie is too. Hope she's ok. 

Right, off to cook my tea.
Take care
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Plurps

AJ - brill.  I was v concerned I would be forgotten...how 'ME' is that

Off on a hot date with DH and to discuss whether we get straight back on the horse and go for the FET this month.

Off to get into my new LBD and put some slap on.  Gagging for  

  to you all .
and best of luck for those testing tomorrow.

P


----------



## Kasia

Hi again,

Sorry for the 'me' post! Can I ask a quick question please? I'm so scared about testing tomorrow morning and being alone all day after a not so good result (I work from home) that DP suggested I test in the evening. But isn't it better to test with FMU? My Acon test strips say you can use urine from other times of the day as long as it's concentrated. What do you think? Plus just discovered the ClearBlue test is past its expiry date! So, I can't use that. I'm going to the GP at 8.40 am but probably won't get a beta for another few days (if the NHS hasn't changed drastically over the last few weeks!). That is if he'll do a test at all of course!

Sorry to be so obsessive - I can't help it!

Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow! 


Kasia


----------



## casey

Just a quick one to say ..............

debs - great news about your donor   

Bel, paxi - good luck for tomorrow - keeping everything xxxxxxx for you both

kasia - good luck

cant say hello to the whole 96 !! personally so will say a big collective *Hello * 

We are off to euro disney tomorrow as a special treat for dd - i really really hope that there is lots of good news to come back to next week

bye for now
caseyxxx


----------



## River

Hi to EVERYONE!!!!

Debs - congrats on your doner

Bel and Paxi - Good luck for tomorrow. Sending you   

Kasia - good luck to you also 
Take care
Angela
x


----------



## Louise999

Kasia - if I remember rightly, Eggsey kept her FMU in a pot with clingfilm over and tested when she got home from work - she got a BFP!!!  So, that might be one way round your dilemma.  Best of luck for tomorrow.

Louise


----------



## safarigirl

hi thinking of our three wonderful testers tomorrow .... roll on a fabulous day for all of you

Kasia - you should get a blood test result in a couple of hours?  Could you not go to a private place - its about £25 or so to get the blood test done and you will have the result in 3 hours (I have used london fertility clinic on harley street) - i'm not sure where you live and maybe this isnt easy for you - not to sure about wee in the evening - perhaps you can save some morning wee, and then test with eveing and morning?  We will be here for you tomorrom morning if you test though, not the same as someone giving you a hug or been with you, but you will have support for whatever the result if you need it.

thinking of you all so mucccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  come on babyfairy make bel, paxia and kasia's wishes come true .......


----------



## Kasia

Thanks for your suggestions, Louise and Safarigirl! I might try the keeping-the-cup-of-wee-until-later idea!  There is a clinic near here (Cambridge) that might do it quicker, but I suppose I would have had to book in advance. Silly me! Thanks for your offer of support too, Safarigirl - I really appreciate it  Right now I'm so scared I don't know what to do with myself. 

Good luck Bel and Paxi tomorrow!  I am sure you are braver than me!


Kasia


----------



## RSMUM

Kasia - I was able to persuade my GP to let me actually take my blood over to the hospital where they test..this way I got the results back very quickly - I was able to chat with the people in the lab and explain my situation and,although they wouldn't give me the result directly they agreed to rush it through for me and ring my GP straight away - so you could try that. But a private clinic is your best bet I reckon. I do know someone who saved their morning wee and then tested and got a false negative - the clinic told them that it doesn't last that long.....if you do test on your own at home, at least you'll know that we're all thinking of you and willing it to be a positive.. I've done so many test on my own in the early morning and it's pretty tough but I've always known my FF friends have been thinking of me ( it really has helped girls   )...

not sure if this post's actually been of any help whatsoever..but  there you go.. 

Take care and hope you get some sleep tonight

Deb x


----------



## Kasia

Thanks so much, Deb - I really do appreciate your advice  I can't imagine my GP doing anything like that -  for one thing the surgery is miles away from any hospital - you were very fortunate! However, I might phone a clinic near here - Bourn Hall - to see if they can do the test quicker. Maybe I could go there tomorrow. I don't know if you have to book in advance though.

Thanks so much for your support  And thanks to everyone else too! This is a great board 

Kasia


----------



## kone

Just want to wish paxi,kasia and bel all the luck in the world tomorrow let's have a hat trick of                    
Katherine


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone  ,
Just popped in to see how all my lovely FFs are, and seen there are 3 testers tomorrow ... Paxi, Kasia and my extra special long standing FF pal Bel.  I am going to bed now for an early night to try to reduce size of the Mount Kilmanjaro sized bags from under my eyes.  I will think of all three of you as I try to sleep and send the biggest, fattest good luck vibes to you all.  
I will be looking in tomorrow to see how you all get on.      
Still missing you all massively. 
Love from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

GOOD LUCK TO KASIA, PAXIA AND BEL..you are in my thoughts..tons of


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Just popping on to tell you what my gyn dr said when we went for appointment tonight.  He examined me and said that the erosion was quite large, but without any problems during the month, he would leave well alone.  With the question about replacing 1 or 2 embies, he said he could see both sides of the argument, but didn't seem unduly concerned about me having 2 put back in.  So my mind has sort of been put at rest.  I think if he'd thought it was a really bad idea he would have said (have been under him now for many many years and know him quite well.)  The other thing he asked was about Ceram - he was very keen to take down their details, as well as the IM web address to give to other patients who have been asking him about donor IVF abroad.  So we were very pleased to be able to give him the information and said what a lovely clinic Ceram was, as well as explaining the service Simon provides to take the stress from couples attending the clinic.

Anyway, enough about me.  I'm going to end tonight with another  set of    to Paxi, Bel and Kasia for testing tomorrow.  I truly hope that I see some great news when I log on tomorrow.    

Night night

Lara x


----------



## Lilly04

ROLECALL?  

I am trying to get some sleep damn it!!    

But as I'm awake now,  I thought I would pop in and say good night and wish everyone loads of luck again for tomorrow that are testing          


Love to everyone, Lilly x


----------



## Kasia

Sorry to let the side down - I got a negative HPT this morning. I'm going to the GP for a blood test, although I don't know why I'm bothering. Just to tell me what I already know. But IM do state they want a blood test. 

We would like to do a FET asap. So, I'll have to contact IM to ask when we can do this. If it doesn't work - and I imagine it won't because they already used the best embies - I think we might go elsewhere - Poland perhaps. Got to keep planning ahead - it's the only way to survive.

Sorry for the 'me' post. I hope you have better news, Paxi and Bel - I'm sure you will.



Kasia


----------



## Lara B

Kasia, I'm really sorry.   As Holly said, go and get the blood test done before you do anything else.

Lara x


----------



## RSMUM

Kasia - just wanted to send you a big hug..take care of yourself, and Holly is soo right..that's so important..

Deb x


----------



## kaz t

Kasia had just sent you a message when i read this,do keep on those meds till the bloods confirm your result i was so hopeful for you what can i say it jut hurs so much,so very sorry.

Paxie and Bel good luck to the two of you testing today looking for good news later.

Love Karen xx


----------



## MichelleM72

I'm very sorry Kasia - lots of love to you sweetie.  I agree with the others, please wait 'til you get the blood results back before you stop your drugs.

Michelle


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

So sorry Kasia. But as the girls say, please make sure with a blood test. Thinking of you loads,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## beanie10

good morning ladies

sorry to hear your news kasia, thinking of you. good luck to paxia & bel.

hugs
jo x


----------



## badger b

So sorry Kasia,big hugs to you 

love  badger


----------



## Ms Minerva

Kasia - really hope that the HPT was wrong! Sending you  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel and Paxi - come on girls! We need some good news!     

Louise - sending you   for 7th!

The very best of luck for testing today! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Newday

Kasia I am vey sorry     but see what happens

BEL wishing you loads of luck for today     

and you too Paxi

Love Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Kasia, please get the blood test done first, stay on your meds, the blood test is definitive and you might just have a low level of hcg that isnt picked up yet by pregnancy test.  Sneding you hugs and i know you distraught you must feel, and its hard to do a home test and have to face up to a blood test as well, but it is important that you get it done...
thinking of you ..... come online if you need support, and we are here for you.


----------



## Louise999

Kasia - just to say how sorry I am. Hope you are bearing up.

Louise


----------



## cesca

Kasia  sorry to read you had a bfn on your hpt test but as the girls say don't stop your meds until you get the results from the blood test. thinking of you xxx


----------



## nikkiank

Kasia

Sending you lots of  

I can't add anything more to what the girls have advised.  Stay on the meds until blood test result.

Thinking of you and sending lots of   

love Nikki xxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind messages.  I've been to the GP (since I had to go for other things too) and I'll get the blood test back on Friday afternoon. I suppose I could go to a private clinic and pay 50 GBP for a test and get it back sooner. However, the mood I was feeling in this morning (and still am) was so negative that I just couldn't bring myself to pay out yet MORE money for something that was a foregone conclusion. I hope that makes a little bit of sense. It probably sounds stupid and mean (it is!), but I just don't want to pay to hear them say it is a negative. At least the NHS will give me that news for free...

Meanwhile, I've contacted IM and I'll keep on taking the progesterone and the patches - not sure if I have to double up or not - I'll wait and see what they say. 

We want to get going on a FET cycle asap. Not that I hold out much hope for that - but you have got to try, haven't you? Apparently they put in high quality embies (graded 10 and 9). And the frosties (if they survive) will be lower quality, I imagine. We still don't have the fertility report.

I feel so sorry for letting DP down and keep wondering what I did wrong. I suppose it could have been anything. As the GP said, it's just a lottery. A cruel lottery.

Good luck to Paxi and Bel - I hope you are more successful than me.

BTW, I have come to several conclusions today. The first one is that one should not take the slightest bit of notice of the so-called 'symptoms' in the 2WW. I know many people have said this already, but now I am utterly convinced. If and when we do another tx, I will try my very hardest to avoid analysing every twinge. It is a WASTE OF TIME!

I'm now going to clean the house eat salt and vinegar crisps to comfort myself and do lots of work. 

BTW, I read on another thread yesterday something that made me smile... If we were to treat a cat or a dog, say, the way we treat ourselves during our attempts to get pregnant, we'd be locked up for cruelty to animals. It made me think...


Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Owwww Kasia.  I'm simply in disbelief for you.  I really thought there was good news coming.  However, I don't trust those damned pee-sticks (only as a back-up and not for definitive situations).  I so hope it's a mistake.  You're a fighter, and I'm so glad to see you making plans to get back on the IVF train.  Please don't write off your snowbabies - they are waiting for you and I have known quite a few ladies getting BFPs from them.  Did you have a doppler scan?  I can't remember, apologies.  Just wanted to encourage you to check the blood flow before the next cycle.  The IM usually let you have the next cycle straight away, unless there are tests to do.  Keep taking those meds.  So sorry darling. xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bel, Paxi and Louise - thinking of you ladies and willing you on to get a BFP.xxxxx


----------



## jewel

Oh Kasia - so sorry for you.  I can't believe what rotten luck everyone is having.  I know the immediate reaction is to change clinic but don't rush into anything.  At least IM know your history, you know them and where to stay etc etc.  A bit less stressful than starting agian in a new place perhaps.  Pamper yourself for a few days and who knows Friday may be the news you want.
Hugs
Jewel xx


----------



## Womb with a View

A "me" post, if allowed.  Had an awful row with sister who's had IVF (2 children).  She hasn't called for 5 days since my BFN and said it was because she always says the wrong thing, which she does.  However, 5 mins into the conversation, she blew it again.  Apparently I am being taken in by the clinics abroad, that's because I'm desperate (true), and they are only after our money. Apparently we'd stand a better chance here in the UK (of what?  donor eggs?!!!!) and I always make the wrong decision.  Apparently there is nothing wrong with me, so stop looking, just have another go as I don't have the time to mess about.  I don't need calls like that.  I asked what her purpose was in calling, she said to help me but I won't be helped.  Not true.  I am looking for someone to help me but can't find anyone.  Apparently I "wont' be told", whatever that means.  The last few days have been desperate for me.  Despite my attempts at being cheery on here, I am at my lowest ever.  I tried to get an appointment with my GP to see if she could help yesterday, perhaps with antidepressants or tranquilisers for a short time maybe but the first appt they have is 20th April.  Sorry, just desperate. xxxx


----------



## Bel

OHHH AJ,

I hate to hear you like this. I know it's hard and especially when other people(even family) are not sesnitive enough to how you are feeling. I'm not going to lecture you or tell you what to do, but I will share with you how I cope. I try my very best to concentrate on what I have got i.e my health, a fantastic hubby, a lovely house, a family I love and who love me and my dog Barney.Not what I haven't,ie/ a baby. This helps me through even my lowest ebbs and there have been a few of those lately!! You will feel better in time I promise. We are all here for you and have a pretty good idea what you are going through at the moment. But please don't go down the pill route. Ihave friends who have started taking them and now can't survive without them. You are one hell of a strong lady and I'm sure with our help you can get through this.

We all think you're wonderful...we really do.

Wishing you a massive hug and lots of nice things,

Bel,xx


----------



## Louise999

AJ

Have just read your post and want to give you a big cyber hug.  You would think you sister would have some understanding of what you are going through right now, but it would seem that she absolutely has not.  Her comments seem completely misinformed, whether she is referring to you trying with your own eggs or donor ones in the UK.

It is criminal that you can't get to see your GP for so long - do they not have emergency appointments?  I know you've got an appointment at ARGC (I assume to discuss what to do next?) but again that's not for a few weeks either.  Just a long shot but would there be any merit in going to IM and sitting down with them there to go over all this?  Emails/Phone calls are all very well and good but sometimes there's really no substitute for a face to face conversation.

Thinking of you and thanks for being brave enough to share all this with us.  You are right - you have been coming across as fairly cheery - and it can't have been easy to let that slip. We're all here for you and the day you get your BFP we'll be celebrating across the country or even world!

Louise


----------



## Kasia

AJ,

I've just sent you an IM, but just wanted to add that I agree with Bel and Louise. However, I do know that pills can sometimes help in moments of urgent need. Not that I think they are a solution, but they have helped me in the past and I hate taking drugs. 

I also think Louise might well have a point re. IM. And regarding emergency appointments! There must be some way you can see a doctor before then!

Big hugs,


Kasia


----------



## beanie10

Aw AJ,

I'm so sorry you feel like this, family can be very insensitive at times can't they! I do agree with what Kasia said, I have used drugs in the past as a prop to get me through a difficult time and it really helped.

I want to send you a big hug   

Jo x


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Plurps and Clara, so very sorry to read of you BFN.  I hope you haven't been too hard on yourselves since then.    BIG HUGS to both of you.

Kasia, sorry too to hear about your test.  I hope the bloods come in with a BFP for you.  Sometimes HCG just doesn't show up early for some women.  

AJ - I am so annoyed to hear of your sister.  Does she not remember what it is like to go through all of this, obviously not!!  You really need to have supportive people around you now, not those that make you question every little choice you have to make.  

As for pills, I don't think there is too much harm in taking a light dose.  I did for about a year after Holly died, but I also made sure I came off them then.  They really did help me when I was feeling very down.  So long as your clinic know what you are doing, it should be ok.

Hope you can get past those hurtful comments!  I always think you are very positive and enjoy your posts.

Not much going on with me, being on a course for a couple of days.  Had another u/s this morning and lining is holding well at 11.4.  So the wait continues....

Good luck to all the 2WW'rs.             

We need lots of fairydust around here now!!

Take care all

Purplechick


----------



## crusoe

Kasia

I am so sorry to hear your news. I can sense your pain from your posting and I just want to send you a hug.  
Please don't write your frosties off. To be honest I am not a great beliver in grading embryos. I know several ladies who were told their embies were not great but they went on to have successful pregnancies and happy, healthy babies.
Please remember you have done nothing wrong or let anyone down (I'm sure your DH doesn't see it that way.) This is just the horrible hand of fate and beyond your control.
Enjoy those crisps and spoil yourself - thinking of you lots.

AJ - I'm sorry I know she's your sister but I can't believe she said those things. Sounds to me that she really doesn't know what to say. I have a colleague at work who I used to be close to who clearly doesn't know what to say to me so she either says nothing or blunders around making what I deam insensitive comments but I know they are not meant that way. Your sister sounds as if she doesn't know much about DE in the UK - well what is there to know really other than there aren't any DE. Your best chances are abroad - there is no doubt about that.
It is absolutely no wonder you feel so low, you have taken some mighty knocks and there is only so long you can keep painting a brave face on. Like Bel described so well I also cope by counting my blessings. It sounds cheesy but knowing I have a lovely DH, wonderful parents, a nice house, a job and the money to afford IVF really help me to keep going.
Have you thought of taking just a little time away from IVF. I know you feel the pressure of time but a short period of 3/4 weeks where you try and shut off from IVF and don't do anything to actively persue it might just help settle you again and make you feel more positive about the rest of your life.
Like the others I'm not sure about anti depressants. When my first husband left me and I was in a terrible emotional state I was prescribed some. They sat unopened on my bedside table for months before I chucked them out. Knowing they were there was enough for me and that alone got me through. I am glad I didn't take them as I have had a couple of friends who have found it hard to get off them.
AJ you are strong (although you don't feel it today) there are so many people who care about you, you still have opportunities and chances to fulfil your dream, you are not at the end of the road yet and we are all here for you to help you over every obstacle.
Sending you an enormous hug     
Lots of love crusoe
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Sorry girls this is a BIG FAT ME post - will do personal when I'mn back in the UK
First thanks to Simon for finding me a hotel with internet access in the room, I'm sat here with a glass of wine and a *** - in a no smoking room no less!!! Sometimes we just have to rekindle old vices and as there was a *** machine in reception - well why not??
Arrived in Spain yesterday and Ruth called and told me that one embry hadn't survived the thaw but the other had.
Went to the clinic today and was told that no 2 had still not divided and it was up to me to decide whether I wanted to tranfer. Decided no to as if it hadn't divided after 24 hours then it was unlikely to so why put meself thru 2 weeks of agony for notheng.
So here I am in me lovely hotel and twiddling me thumbe.
Asked Ruth to start looking for a donor - should be little proble as we have blue and brown eyes between us and groups A and B to choose from (positive) Ruth estimates 3 months.
I really want to cry but as I haven't cried since I started on this lates roller coaster in Nov 03 am unlikely to do so now
Current status: - Sister - (AJ - I think ours may be related) 4 children, 3 abortions keeps asking if I'm pregnant yet and what's wrong  with me
- what I call a smug parent - Has told my stepfather and other members of my family that I'm in Spain having IVF - great, I've told them that I'm at a conference in Nottingham on tenancy management
This is the same sister who didn't speak to me during my last preganancy after week 20 after Sam's diagnosis as she couldn't cope with it!!! Oh yes and I was happy as Larry. As far as I'm concerned the onus is on her to untell them.
I do hate it when the fertile community sees those of us who are struggling to have children as a source of fascination and gossip - hence my disdain for programmes like the family man etc.
How would she feel if as a non adulterer I was to tell her husband and friends that she's been sha**ing a colleague for the last 3 years?
The cardiac liaison nurse at Sams hospital tells me that she knows infertile people who would give their eye teeth to be parents even if it were just for a few days - and no doubt some of you would - I wouold have to defer to the judgement of others on this board about that - those who have been and lost their babies and are now struggling to conceive.
I just know that my son has a life expectance of 6 years if I'm lucky and that I am not prepared to be childless again - If I don't have a child before he dies then he ain't going to heaven alone.
She is another who has 2 perfectly healthy children.
It reminds me of a counsellor I saw when I was pregnant and after the diagnosis - all she could mantra was that it is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved - not from where I'm standing love.
I know some of you may feel the same but I've been planning my son's funeral since July 31st 2002 and the anticipation is bl**dy painful
Anyway, enough of the self indulgence......
So whre do I go from here?
I've asked Ruthg to start looking for a donor - she reckons about 3 months. We have also agreed that when I have my next natural cycle in about 6-8 weeks I should have various blood tests to see if there is any point in trying with me own eggs - although I think I'm just setting meself up for failure there but I think I need to get that question out of my head for once and for all.
I asked about steroid cover for the next cycle - Dr B will not go there.
I've spoken to Sasha B about Poland wghere steroid cover is available and that is another option to investigate - however G Girly comment about 2 and 1/2 egg donations to get pg does make sense = equals worse case scenarion of 40% success rate. I asked Ruth and she toild me that the other half of my egg share in Nov did get pregant - one of the advantage of egg share. So the big question - is it me
I'm not ready to give up yet so what do you suggest.
DH wants me to give up as he can't stand the stress of fertility treatment - excuse me but as we're using donor eggs and donor sperm he doesn't even have to w*nk into a jar - somewhat reminiscent of my sister not being able to cope when my pregnancy went to the dogs - what about you's truly who has to live with it, deal with it and pay for it?
I tell a lie, I have cried. I'm an avid ER watcher and cried when Abi told Lukas that she was rpegnant - I  cried because I thought that it should be so simple for all of us - just to spring it on our men and see the shock on their face.
That's all I ask
I sent DH a text about 2 hours ago telling him there was no transfer - he hasn't responded.
When I get home I am going to talk to him and tell him that perhaps I shouldn't even tellhim when I'm having treatment if he can't cope - just spring it on him one day - should it ever happen!!
Can I have your thoughts on my immunity issues - having had a pregnancy go to term do you girls think I have any - you're all so knowledgeable it's scary
Should I have tests done - I am willing to pay max 1,000 (spainsh keyboard no pound sign!) . I was diagnosed with lupus during my last pergnancy but I now have no symptoms and the consultant I see once a year has downgraded my diagnosis to mixed connective tissue disease or perhaps even just a few weird antibodied - the only lupus symptom I have is a buterfly rash when I'm stressed but the blood results don't matcjh the diagnosis - you ladies seem to know more about immune issues than most doctors I've come across
I do hope my self indulgent post hsn'tcaused any of you pain or distress - that wasn't my intention and if so I do apologise - I just need some advice o where to go from here.
Sorry about the quality fo this post - the keyboard doesn't have a mouse or even a pad as my laptop does - just arrow keys
AJ - when you're up to it can I bring Sam to meet the chickens - I'm thinking of getting some myself but DH says they will turn the garden into a dustbowl - we could also have a chinwag over some whine - or even a wine over a cinwag
Kasia - please keep taking the drugs until your blood test - good luck to bel and the other testers this week - love Jo  XX


----------



## Louise999

Jo

I couldn't read your post and not post.  There's so much of your post that so many of us can relate to.  As an avid ER watcher myself, I know exactly what you mean about Abby & Luka - I too cried and for the very same reason as yourself.  It happens every time I see a pg announcement on the TV - it just brings it home that that's how it should be done and for the majority of people I guess that is what happens.

I don't really know what else to say, other than we are all here for you. 

Louise


----------



## Paxi

Hi girls, especially Kasia - I was so sorry to hear your news.
I'm guessing this won't help, but I had a BFP on the hpt, and the blood test showed hcg of 312.  
At the moment I can't believe it...
Fingers crossed for Bel and other 2wws
love, Kitty


----------



## crusoe

Paxi

Fantastic, wonderful news - let this be the first of many BFP's.

Many congratulations    
love Crusoe
x


----------



## MichelleM72

Paxi, that's wonderful hun!  312 is a wonderful number. 

Michelle xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Louise 999 - thanx - glad to know I'm not alone.
Have a lovely room here in Spain and watched war of the worlds on tv last night - for all I know you've all been zapped - really scary film - you preggy ladies had better not watch it
Paxi/Kitty - well done - just what we need
Ruth told me that one of her ladies has recently got preggy after FET so not all doom and gloom

BTW - I'm at the Guadalpin - 117 euros per night. For an xtra 30 euros unlimited tv and intenet access including adult films - you are allnice ladies and you would be horrified at what I've seen in the last 24 hours - and I thought the Spanish were good cafflix.......
Gonna have a kip now - will pay another 30 euros and check back later to see how you girlies are getting on
BTW2  - I met a couple  who have been at Bourn Hall and were at Ceram today - won't say your first names but don't recognise you from any postings - mega good luck to you both and I hope you do have some success - IM me if you do come on line here
Going back to the airport tomorrow from Marbella at 11.30 with someone else - please, if you're reading this let me know who you are so I don't put my foot in it
Jo  XXXX


----------



## Lara B

Good afternoon

Paxi - a huge congrats    on your BFP!  You must be over the moon.  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 and a bit months.

Jo - sorry about your embies, i really felt your anguish through your post.  It must be awful having to think about your son's funeral at this time.  Sorry I can't give you any advice about the immune issues as i'm not at all knowledgeable about it.  I'm sure someone on here has some advice which might help.

AJ - how awful for you.   I'm so sorry you feel so bad at the moment.  A friend of mine was put on antidipressants and couldn't have worked without taking them.  Her outlook changed overnight and as long as you don't have to take them long term, I don't see a problem taking them.  Can you not ask for an emergency appointment at your drs?  The argument with your sister sounds terrible, I think she sounds too harsh on you, the last thing you need.  I know that my mum has had similar opinions about our UK clinic, thinking that they were "failing" us on purpose to get more money out of us.  You also have a much better chance with donor eggs over there due to the way we only seem to "egg share" over here with people who are wanting IVF themselves.  Also you have got a lower waiting list than here, so why would you go with UK clinics?  Hope you get an appointment and start to feel a little more upbeat soon.

Just waiting for Bel now to give us her news - on tenterhooks.

Lara x


----------



## Bel

Paxi,

Congratulations!!! Great news. Sounds like twins to me!!

I'm still waiting to hear...I don't think I'm gonna have any fingernails left by the end of today.

Love to Kasia,AJ and EartheKitt,

Bel,x


----------



## nikkiank

Paxi

That is wonderful news to see. Congratulations!   

love Nikki


----------



## Penelope Positive

Paxi

Huge congratulations to you      

We *so * needed some good news on the board, you must be absolutely over the moon!

Hope you have a fantastic pregnancy!

Pen


----------



## Louise999

Paxi - Congratulations on your BFP.  You must be so happy.  Your HCG levels sound like you might even have 2 on board.

Louise


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry...a BFN from me too. Absolutley gutted!!

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Kasia

Hi Bel,

So sorry - I know exactly how you must be feeling - not that it's any consolation...





Kasia


----------



## Kasia

Congratulations, Paxi! It's good to see a BPF on the board today! You must be over the moon.


Kasia


----------



## Lara B

Oh Bel, i can't believe it, its just not fair     Take care of yourself.  

Lara x


----------



## HEM

Bel
I have been logging on through out the day to find how how you had got on and Kasia and Paxi
I am really sorry about your news Bel and Kasia - take care of yourselves I am really sorry.....

- congrutulations Paxi on your news

H


----------



## crusoe

Bel  
I'm gutted for you. I don't know what to say other than I am so very, very, very sorry. This is just so bl**dy unfair.
Thinking of you lots and sending you a hug.

Lots of love
crusoe


----------



## badger b

Bel,so sorry to hear your news hun,im gutted for you.words fail me.take big care and big hugs to you

jo,

sorry to hear about your embies,you must be frustrated and gutted.good luck with ruth finding a donor asap.hugs.


AJ,
i cannot believe your sisters comments!with sisters like this,who needs enemies!
she is being insensitive,and hope she realises this and apologises.I would have thought anyone who has been down the IVF route themselves would realise the pain and suffering we endure?big   from me.hope you feel better soon hun.


Paxi,

well done on the fantastic hcg,sounds like could be twins hon.so pleased for you,we all needed to see a bfp.too few and far between lately!enjoy the next 9 months.

love to all


badger


----------



## Plurps

Paxi - many many congrats you must be thrilled.

P


----------



## MichelleM72

Bel, so very sorry sweetie.  It's just not fair. 

Jo, how horrible about your embies, hun - very, very sorry. 

Love and strength to you both 

Michelle


----------



## Plurps

Bel,  so very very sorry to hear your news......  no words will take the pain away.  A large   might numb things for a short time.


I have got back in the saddle and am off in a few weeks to IM for FET.  I can't really believe that having had a BFN with 2 x grade 10 embies that I will get a BFP with a lesser grade - assuming they survive the defrosting!!!

AJ - I have sent a cyber smack to your sister.  Hope you don't mind.  You have to hope that when she puts the phone down, she wonders what the hell she said and why she said it.....

  

to all

P


----------



## Kendra

Hello everyone –  reaching out with a HUGE cyber hug  to everyone who is feeling sad  especially today  Kasia, Bel, Earthe Kitt and AJ.  AJ it was so sweet of you to remember me in your long list of names – you surely picked up the empathy vibes I’d been sending you!

I’ve been keeping quiet lately as I’m a bit mixed up, changing my mind from one day to next about what to do, and feeling easier if I keep at the sidelines as it were. But I haven’t been forgotten you all and have to admit I  sat crying quietly at the PC this weekend when I caught up with AJs news – we all so identify with one another’s sadnesses don’t we?


I’ve been thinking about life and the universe and all that recently – a good friend of mine has died suddenly – still can’t believe she isn’t here anymore. 

Paxi, it is lovely to see some happy news -that’s fantastic – congratulations!     


Excuse me if I go back into my shell for a while again …  

kendra


----------



## Plurps

KASIA - YOUR INBOX IS FULL.

trying to IM you

P


----------



## Newday

Bel

I am so so sorry      I was really hoping that this would be the one for you. Big    can't say anything else really.


Paxi congratulations enjoy

Take care evryone

Love Dawn


----------



## Kasia

I've emptied some messsages! So please IM me! 

Kasia



Plurps said:


> KASIA - YOUR INBOX IS FULL.
> 
> trying to IM you
> 
> P


----------



## Clara Rose

Kasia and Bel, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs. I know how you must be feeling...my AF started today and it just hit me...my embies are gone. It sucks.

AJ and Earthe Kitt, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I hope things get better for you both soon. 

Plurps, best of luck with the FET. Wishing you lots of luck. 

Paxi, congratulations on the BFP. It's nice to have some good news on this board for a change.

Clara x


----------



## twiggy2

Oh Bel sweetie - I am so sorry to hear your news.

I just wanted to send you a big  ,

Take Care Twiggy XXX


----------



## twiggy2

Paxi - Well done, some happy news at last.

Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Twiggy XX


----------



## Louise999

Bel - so sorry to hear your news.  I thought things were sounding really positive for you earlier in the week.  Take care of yourself.

Louise


----------



## RSMUM

Bel - I am so, so sorry...it's all so unfair..what can I say? except to send you a huge hug and to say I'm thinking of you, as we all are... 


AJ - AS usual  everyone else has said everything I felt and more!! I am insensed and maddened at your sister! I remembered what she'd said earlier after seeing "The Family Man" and it was obvious she has NO idea what we're going through - so strange given her history..we're all here for you chuck..HUGE hugs  
me any time...x

Eartha Kitt - just wish I was there in Spain with you, sharing a   and setting the world to rights..I just can't find the right words to say ..you have been through SOO much, feel sad to think of you there on your own..sending you a big cyber hug..

Paxi - what wonderful news - you must be on  ..here's to a happy, healthy 8 and a half months to go..

Hi to everyone else and apologies to those who had IM'd me and thanks so much for all your support....I am soo addicted to this site...there aren't enough hours in the day are there? - I promise I'll reply..

Massive hugs to those of you   tonight.

Deb x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Bel sweetheart.  I am so sad to read your result is negative.  No words are of comfort at a time like this and to say I know how you feel is meaningless.  Always here for you, you are such a lovely person and will be a mummy, you really will be.  It's taken me ages to write this message to you as I don't know what to say.  A massive hug and please contact me if you wish to talk (I am sending you an IM).  With love, AJ xxxxxxx

Kasia - I can't believe you sent me such a lovely, caring and long IM in my hour of need on the same day you got a BFN.  I owe you big time.  You are so giving and I am so sorry this wasn't your time. xxxxxxxxx

I feel so selfish having posted my "me" post and then seeing Bel's news and EartheKit's post.  

EartheKit - I cried when I saw your post.  I am so sorry your embies didn't survive and the pain you are in hurts to hear and see.  I found that I have been crying lots and yesterday woke up wailing with a cry so deep within me I thought I was going to break in two.  I have felt so much better for crying as it releases that sadness and pain somewhat if not totally.  You have been so brave for so long and the courage you've had to use on that road must have taken its toll on you.  And your DH I'm sure.  We look for "reasons" when we aren't getting pregnant and sometimes, if not mostly, it is just LadyLuck who played a hand.  I wish I could help with your decision making but I can't.  The immune stuff is newish but I'm getting to understand it all.  I read yesterday that Lupus is an immune issue.  However, if yours has receeded, who knows?  I wish I could win the Lottery and pay for your treatment, all of it, until you got a sibling for Sam.  All of you guys too.  I don't think our DHs understand how we truly feel.  They try in their own way and most are very, very supportive.  It is an unusual man who understands, and there are some - e.g. Iain and Steve.  I am sorry to hear about your sister.  Even some women don't understand.  But you can be sure your FFs do, or at least we try.  I cannot imagine how you're feeling about our little Sam but I try and I know that you must feel wretched and lost.  My little chickens, our girls as we call them, cannot wait to meet you and Sam.  A whine and a wine is in order of course!  I will IM you with my number, which I think you've got anyway.  Love and a big hug to you, xxxxxx

Kendra - lovely to hear you posting again.  So sorry you're feeling mixed up.  I know that feeling this week.  I hope you find the right course for you soon.  xxxxx

Paxi - I am so pleased for you sweetheart and it must be so hard to celebrate on this board with so much heartache around but we are truly happy for you. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Plurps - so pleased you are going for your FET soon.  Wishing you all the very best. xxxxxxxxx

Meerkat - hi there!  I hope Ceram call soon!  xx

Louise, Crusoe, Beanie, Purplechick, RSMum, ClaraRose and Lara (as well as Bel and Kasia) - thanks so much for your lovely thoughts and words.  I felt today as though I am able to help my clients but not myself....but that's not true.  Thanks for the reminder about what I've got in my life rather than what I haven't got.  I am so blessed to have my dearest, loveliest DP who was born just to be with me I'm sure!  I look at other people and even though they may have children, they are so unhappy either in themselves or with their partners.  My sister isn't happy with hers and I feel terrible for her.  I know she loves me and, as Mum said today, she really means well but she doesn't know how to comfort anyone.  She is not like me (I hope I have this skill).  Purplechick, I am so sorry for your loss of Holly and I do know that antidepressants do help over a short period.  I thought about calling the emergency doctor today but have decided to pull myself out of it somehow - maybe by just focusing on a bright future with our child or counting my blessings.  I have 2 great jobs (not the be all and end all though), a great home, health, a good brain, a good family who love me, loving friends, my girls (chickens whom I adore) and a bright future with a wedding sometime to look forward to.  I will see how I go.  DP started down the adoption investigation yesterday and rang someone(this was his answer to our next step) but, although we wish to adopt at some point, I still want to bear a child.  He hadn't realised this - thought I wanted a "child" and hadn't realised I want to be pregnant and give birth, preferably to HIS child, so he came home today and gave his version of the "solution", which is to have another go with IM and if not successful go to Ceram (if they will answer my emails at all!) or Kiev.  Um.  I guess we are still in the "what do we do next" stage as not sure I want to plunge in without any tests, etc.

Purplechick - your endo lining sounds absolutely heaven!!!!!  I could bed down myself in it right now, I'm so tired!!! xx

Love to you all, especially EartheKit, Bel, Kasia, Plurps, River, ClaraRose. xxxx

Good luck to Louise on Friday. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I only just logged on and am delighted to hear Paxi's news- congratulations and well done! Look after yourself, hun.

Bel and Kasia, so sorry to hear your news. My Doc told me that even with the very best embies sometimes things don't work, and it's no-one's fault. The female body just isn't programmed to get pg every month unlike rats/rabbits etc so even if everything looks great it still sometimes doesn't work. That's why you should go back for your frosties, Bel , cos you never know, maybe this time was one of those times. Big hugs to both of you, I'm so sorry I'm not congratulating you both too.

AJ & Earthe Kitt- You've had a [email protected]+ppy time, please tell us all about it whenever you feel like it. There is probably no-one on here who can't empathise totally with you. The one thing I am learning is that people ALWAYS say the wrong thing, and now I actively avoid the people who can be relied upon to do so regularly. It's really hard but makes my life a whole lot easier. It's a shame your culprits are rellies, but then hopefully you could talk about it with them, or give them a lamping ??!! 

Earthe Kitt, I can't even begin to imagine your pain over Sam. I know my Mum said she'd have done anything at all to help when I was ill, I was so worried about her too. Make sure you take care of yourself.

AJ- I could have turned to pills on a couple of occasions but always had adoption in the back of my mind. With the cancer on my record I didn't also want depression so avoided them and with the help of DH, family & friends got on with thing. My best friend had them for 6 months though and was helped massively by them.

Better go, tea ready. Love & hugs to everyone
Lisa
xx


----------



## River

Paxi- Congrats! I am so pleased to hear your news.

Bel and Kasia- Really sorry to hear about your results.I had my own negative result and it is just awful. Please take care of yourselves and your DH's.

AJ- I felt so sad to read you post and just want to send you a big hug. The same as you I have been positive most of the time or at least tried to be but sometime swing into some really dark moments.

Love to all
Angela
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Paxi - Woohoo! a BFP! Thrilled to bits that you got good news today! I hope that you have an enjoyable and healthy pregnancy.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel - so very sorry to hear your news.  Sending you cyber hugs  

AJ - giving your sister the benefit of the doubt, she is obviously not very good at dealing with difficult situations, and that is an understatement. I am so sorry that she has hurt you at this time, when all you need is someone to listen, not to offer value judgements on the relative merits of treatment abroad V treatment in the UK! The "what do we do next" stage is just awful, but you are a strong peson and you will get through this and you will make the right decision for you. We are all here for you AJ, to listen and empathise.

Jo - I found reading your post a humbling experience. It put things in perspective for me. I have been blessed with a wonderful healthy daughter, I cannot possibly begin to imagine you pain over your darling Sam. I sometimes think that I should just give this IVF lark up and be happy with my DD. But I am an only child, married to an only child and I have a morbid fear of leaving DD all on her own when DH and I are no longer alive.....and so I go on, to provide her with a family, not just parents.

So sorry that you are having such a [email protected] time. Sending you    you certainly deserve a 


Gigglygirl - I was worried when you vanished from Chat last night - good to read your post.

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Bel, sweetheart am totally gutted it was BFN..ive been hoping so much for you..its just so bl**dy unfair..please be strong and look after youreself and remember we are all here for you.


Kasia..am so very sorry for you too..I hope you are able to have another go soon..sounds like youre being very strong and big big hugs xx

PAXI - WOW thats such fantastic news and so exciting..am so happy for you..  well done and ENJOY every moment..lots of love..

AJ- god youre sister needs slapping with a wet fish..Ill volunteer! How insensitive..you would think if she has been through it too that she would be extra careful and considerate to your needs..think Id give her a wide berth if I was you for a while..please dont rush into anti depressants..I was on them once for a while and they really messed my head up..I stopped them and went for counselling and initially I hated it as I felt like a failure..but it did work and I got a lot better. I do still have bad days (sometimes weeks--ha ha ) but am so glad I opted for this instead..I did hear too that some anti depressants can have adverse affects on treatment and fertility..so I would get advice on this.. Please dont think Im telling you what to do at all..Im rubbish at expressing my feelings and giving advice  ..but Im worried about you and care about you and think maybe you should get some advice from someone with experience of what you are going through?? Whatever you decide we are all here for you....Lots of love and hugs xxx

Earthe  kit..my heart went out to you when I read youre post..life is so unfair and it made me feel like I wanted to get on the next plane and give you a huge hug..youre having a tough time and my heart goes out to you and youre son.. I really hope by some miracle that a cure is found for your dear son and that youre treatment is successful next time..love to you and special thoughts xx

Well I had some good news tonight..Dr.B has said my prolactin levels are low and normal so I can come off the dostinex     Im so pleased as it has been making me feel like c*@p and have terrible dry skin..what a releif..things are looking up..

Love and hugs to everyone of you my FF's

Lesley


----------



## hola69

where have all our bubbles gone


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs Minerva,
RE chat last night- I was fine, just decided I'd spent long enough online and needed to do some work!! Thanks for caring though! I've begun to calculate how long I've spent on FF recently and it's a lot... Thank heavens for broadband, but I have to say I've got some other things I ought to be doing too! But it is the holidays...

Love to all, off to bed
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lisa! I'm the same - I have it on all the time and just check "every now and again " to see how everyone's doing..I am an addcit!


----------



## safarigirl

I am filled with emotions of happiness and sadness -  Paxi absolute sweet happiness for you.  I hope you are celebrating.  what joy for you and such good news .... big congrats, rest up and take it as easy as you can.

Bel sweetheart, my heart aches for you - this sooooo should have been your turn.  I am so very sorry and filled with sadness at your news.  Its such a difficult thing to have to process a bfn and have to rethink everything, my heart goes out to you and i am sending you big hugs and energy and am thinking of you.  Please IM me if you need to talk or just need to vent some emotions.  i am so saddened for you ....

Jo - words cant describe how sorry I am for you, and that you are alone right now in spain having to face this on your own.  I so wish i had gone to spain with you, if only to chainsmoke and drink like sailors when you heard the news of your embies (but lightness aside as my heart is heavy as I write this) like so many others i wish i could be with you in spain to give you some comfort.  Having meet your darling Sam I can understand your fear and anguish over all of this and having to listen to somewhat unwanted advice is just too much at a time like this.  I am thinking of you and offering you my support on this road that we are all on.  Please come and visit when you feel up to it, or i will meet you halfway so that we can chat and I can offer you a friendly shoulder to cry on.  They might not look so big but believe me they will offer you a grain of support and my empathy will be with you.  Perhaps you AJ and I and SAm could all meet up?  I am so very sad for you and my thoughts have been with you since i read of your news.

KAsia I am going to wait until your blood results come back before I say anything, as those peesticks are not always definitive.  i have had pregnancy tests say not pregant and a blood test picking up HCG levels that the pregnancy test didnt.  I am thinking of you and sending you hugs as well while you have to wait for this news.  I can only imagine how difficult this wait is for you.

AJ darling I am so worried for you.  As always your humour and strenght shines through and every now and then I see the vulnerable child within you.  I will IM you but there are some things you could perhaps take e.g. Rhodiolaa (you buy it from a healthshop) and is a good natural way to balance yourself and acts as an anti-depressant.  It is totally non toxic and you need to take about 4-6 for the first few days to make it work, and then you can drop down to abouat 2 a day.  I really recommend that you try it, it takes about 4 days or so to kick in, but is a miracle worker - trust me.  Google it and you will see some of its benefits, but to put it simply it acts almost as a stabilisher and will bring some of your emotions to a more stable level, and also help with the depression.  Daniel will be good to see as well, he helped me so much post miscarriage and my acupunture sessins with him always made me feel calmer and more able to continue with this road. AJ,  I have eluded this comment to you before about familuy - i.e. you cannot chose them but are born with them, but the universe also lets you chose your "other family" - your sister is not been that sisterly at the moment and compassion seems to have left her, and her ability to try and place herself in your shoes.  Her advice was unwanted and unneeded - even if lets say you have "done the wrong thing" that is your choice and what you need now is support and not someone saying you make wrong decisions (which by the way I do not agree with)  But remember we, on this board are your sisters too, and you need to try and put aside her lack of empathy and remember that on this board you are both the elder and younger and middle sister to all of us.  I dont have a sister and if I had you I would worship the ground you walked on.  So big hugs to you - I will IM you a little later as I want to talk to a little more about handling the grief you are sitll feeling.  

I am to sad to do personals today, but everyone else is in my thoughts, i have read all your news and sending you all a big hello


----------



## Plurps

Blimey - safarigirl, you put it so well.  I am now crying with emotion!!! 

Sisterly love to all


P


----------



## EllieJ

I know I'm a newbie here and seem to have had a much easier ride than most of you lovely ladies but I am constantly in awe of how magnificently supportive you all are...and your ability to put the most difficult of feelings into words...I find it so hard to deal with the 'bad' feelings (the disappointment, the isolation, the out-and-out envy...) but just to know that there are other women in the world who understand gives me so much strength...my heart goes out to each and every one of you... My DH and I have often said that if not having children is the worst thing that ever happens to us, then we'll consider ourselves lucky...this is easier said than done, and I'm sure I'm just trying to convince myself more than anything else, but it gets me through the dark days. And yet, for some reason, I'm sat here in tears...I know I should be excited, we're off to Barca at the weekend to see Dr Redondo at IM, but all of a sudden I'm exhausted...8 years of putting a brave face on, of denying the fact that every bump you see turns a knife in your heart...thank God for each and every one of you...xxx


----------



## Ali40

Everyone

Only a couple of days off the FF website and so much has gone on.

Kasia and Bel - I am so so so sorry about your news.  I really feel for you I really thought that it was your time.  There is nothing I can add that hasn't already been said, but you were in my thoughts.

Jo - Sorry about your embies and to hear about your darling Sam.  Having lost my son at 31 days I found it unbearable, but do feel in my heart of hearts it must be a zillion times harder for you, as the longer you have had together means the more time you have had to get to know each other.  It is probably of no comfort, but I do understand and feel for you.  I too am trying to believe that having had one baby there is no reason why I can't carry another - it just won't be genetically mine. 

AJ - How can your sister call herself that - she should be supportive etc. that is no way to behave - but then I am biased and have a fab sister.

Thank you all who wished me luck for Tuesday and the PMs, particularly Safarigirl for lighting a candle and LaraB - yes we did take something to his grave and lit a candle for him.  It was a strange day and I cried for a lot of it, but I planted seeds and plants in the garden and as they grow through this year and next I can look at them and think of my son and that I planted them on the anniversary of his first birthday.

EllieJ - Your post got me going ..... but you really hit the nail on the head - good luck at IM next week.

Paxi - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S - you must be over the moon ..... fantastic news I have to say it made my day.  Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy.

Louise - Fingers crossed for tomorrow ........... 

Of course - I am back from IM, saw Dr Walker (her baby boy is due on Tuesday) she was lovely, they all were, very impressed with them, very positive outlook so just playing that waiting game now.

Hi to everyone else.

Best wishes 

Alison ....


----------



## safarigirl

Welcome Ellie, nice to have another person on board.  Goodluck with your trip to barcelona, i think its natural to be be aprehensive, but we are all here rooting for you 

Ali - it was a pleasure lighting the candle, actually i left it on all night, and DH asked me if i was trying to burn the house down!  But I had to so that it was alight for his birthday. (to hard to explain to DH!) Good to see you posting, this must have been such a difficult month for you.

Big hello to everyone else ....


----------



## RSMUM

Louise - got EVERTHING crossed for you tomorrow...

Hi to everyone else - I am dumb-struck by everyone's eloquence..it's incredible..

Ellie - welcome and good luck

Deb x


----------



## Paxi

Bel, just to say I was so sorry to hear your news.  You were so kind to us in Spain - and you really didn't deserve that.  You are in our thoughts - you are such an amazing couple and I am so sure that you will regroup and go on to achieve your dream
Kasia - I seem to think you were asking about successful FET after a BFN - I know there was a woman on the babyloss board last year (or even further back!) who lost a baby at 16 weeks but then went on to have a son from an FET - I don't know if that helps?  
Louise - good luck!
Badger - hope you are coping well.
AJ - I will keep in touch if it is ok - I have some more info that might be useful
Jo - was really sorry to hear your news - I hope you are coping as well as you can...
Boakie - thank you for your IM!
I'm so sorry to all those I haven't mentioned - very best of luck to those waiting for good news
Kitty


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck Louise for testing tomorrow! 

Ellie - welcome to the Abroadies and good luck with your treatment.

Alison - glad that your trip to IM went well. 

Safarigirl - thank you for your beautiful eloquent post. Sending you  

Bel and Kasia - thinking of you both.

Giggglygirl - glad to hear that you are OK hun.

Jo - thinking of you and sending you  

AJ - how are you hun? Thinking of you.

Well I spend too much time on here too, think that I am addicted, I had better go,

Love

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Sisters!  (Safarigirl ).  We're all so sad that there are hardly any posts today.    Thanks so much for your wonderful, wonderful words Safarigirl and all of you who took the time to IM me (I haven't answered yet as busy and trying to take some time out.......in the coffee shop to meet that old lady again, but didn't.)  xxx

Thinking of Bel, Plurps, River, ClaraRose, Kasia, Earthekit and hope today has been a good day.  xx

Lilly - got your wonderful IM and that is so Lillyish, to IM me when you are still in hospital!!!   Hope it went well.  Hey!  My fibroids are definitely bigger than yours now!!!   xx

Louise -     for testing tomorrow! xxxxxxx

Ellie - I think we've "spoken" before.  Your words resonate with me totally.  The IM are very professional and approachable so good luck and enjoy your trip there.  Try to have some time out as the road of IVF is, as you say, exhausting.  xxx

RSMum - are you on the Pill now? xxx

Ali - I was so moved by your day at your son's resting place.  What a lovely thing to do and remember him by....something growing, something beautiful.  I'm so glad you had a good visit to the IM.  Wishing you all the   in the world (with some left over for the rest of us of course!!) xx

Paxi - hope you're still reeling with excitement!!!  Yes, please keep in touch, that would be great and you've been such a support bless you.  I was right too, wasn't I?!   xxxxxx

Safarigirl - I may get that medication/herbal tincture but at the moment I am feeling stronger with each day so I am going to hold off for now.  I've got an appointment with the doc on the 20th and if I don't feel better by then I may ask for help.  xxxxxx

But for now.....I didn't see my old lady in the coffee shop although went looking for her.  HOWEVER, I did encounter a very young and handsome man who insisted on chatting me up (he was supposed to be serving but kept coming over to "fuss" around me, smiling, etc. and ignoring the queue waiting for him!)  I thought "this can't be happening.....maybe he thinks I'm the mother of one of his school friends" when suddenly I realised that he was, infact, obsessively looking at my "assets"!!!  Ahhh, I said to myself, his hormones are all over the place and it's not me......but it was good whilst it lasted!!  

DP came home last night and said "I've been thinking about nature.....maybe your womb doesn't know how to get pregnant and if we keep offering it embryos and keep at it, sooner or later your womb is going to think "ahhhh, this is meant for me" and take them in and get pregnant"  Bless him!  He may have a point though.  Maybe after 47 years my womb hasn't learnt to get pregnant.  

Still stuck re the Meiosis test and awaiting the last bits of info from the IM on it.  DP thinks we should just have as many DE cycles as we can, as many fresh ones as we can.  He doesn't think we should remove the fibroids.  He defo thinks it's a numbers game and only counts us as having "one proper go and one with DE"!

Also, he's been in touch with the adoption people and is gathering info.  We want to adopt in addition to our own baby and have for a few months now.  I think I've come to some realisations this week.....I have been tortured recently by the thoughts of children in orphanages.  I work with a lot of clients who were orphans, lots of them.  I don't think this is coincidence.  I think that perhaps I am meant to adopt.  I think perhaps if I'd had my baby straight away, with no hardship, no wait, I wouldn't have thought of adoption.  As it is the idea of adopting has become more and more attractive and congruent with me.  Maybe it is meant to be, that I must adopt.  My Mum used to look after all the poor kids, the disabled kids and the abused kiddies in our area.  A massive heart my Mum.  I think perhaps I am meant for something like that.  So, either way, we are going to adopt.  Not for me, but for the child/children we adopt.  I want my own child for me.  Does that make sense?  I asked God today that, now we've decided 100% that we will adopt, however long that takes, would it be ok for Him to let me have my baby now?

My sister was horrified at her own behaviour.  Mum was great.  Sis loves me but, as Ma says, she's doesn't say things to help or comfort me.  Poor sis.  I love her so much.

So, we're still at that crossroads not knowing what to do next re the DEIVF.  It will come I'm sure.  Just waiting for a sign.....love to all, AJ xxx


----------



## badger b

hi everyone,

Bel and Kasia,hope you both are ok,thinking of you,big hugs.  

Alison,glad to hear your trip to IM went well,good luck with your treatment there.   

Ellie,welcome to the abroadies,and all the luck in the world with your treatment!

Louise,
best wishes for tomorrow,fingers are crossed for a  

No news to report from me!Its been 7 days since et and i feel nothing different is happening.slight sore boobs,no af pains though or anything else.trying hard to remain positive,but its bloody difficult!.The 2ww is sooooooooooooo hard,think im going mad!

love to all

badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Can't believe it's been 7 days Badger!  Hang in there, it'll soon be over and here's wishing you all the very, very best for a   xxx

Has anyone heard from Boakie or Weeble? Thinking of you two. xx

Safarigirl - meant to say.....would LOVE to have you over with Jo and Sam.  Please do come and have a wine and whine and a peek at the girls (hens!)  Jo is phoning me tomorrow hopefully so maybe we can all arrange something.  xxx


----------



## bluebell

It's 3.00am and I've had a look through.

Oh Bel, sweetie, I am so so very sorry for you.  You are my extra special FF friend as we started on here at the same time and have been through this journey together, and I so much wanted you to have your turn this time.  I wish there was more I could say or do.  I really want to meet you for real sometime to give you the biggest hug ever.  You are such a sweet, generous lovely lady and deserve so much more.

AJ.  My heart screams for you and your torment, what with sisters and meiosis etc etc.  You are so strong, and i always feel so empowered by your posts as you are a beacon of inspiration.  Please don't feel bad about thinking of taking pills. There's no stigma there.  Take them for a while if you need to.  I am envious of these people planning to meet you.  I am determined to sit with you and feed your girls in the sunshine one day. 

Kasia, so so sorry to hear your news.  There is nothing like the pain of a BFN.  Thinking of you too.

Paxi ... wey hey !!!!!!!!!!  Looking forward to your leap to buns and babes.

Jo, I haven't had a chance to look back as far as your post about wee Sam, but from reading others it seems like you are having a really tough time.  Like AJ, your posts are a real tower of strength.  Little Sam is so lucky to have you.  I hope things ease up for you soon.

Safarigirl .. your posts are spectacular.  People like you don't happen very often and I am so glad and honoured to 'know' you !

RSMum ... big fat snogs.

Well, had better go back to bed.
Love to all, especially those I've missed.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your good wishes but it was resounding BFN for me this morning - the space where the blue line "should" appear couldn't have been any whiter if it'd tried.  Am disappointed obviously but not too surprised and after the string of BFNs we've had on here in the past few months, never mind weeks, I know I am in very good company.  

Good luck to everyone - especially Badger who must be next to test?

Louise


----------



## Kasia

Louise - I'm so sorry...   

It's so unfair. I know it's no consolation, but my test strip line was also whiter than white - the only good thing about that is that it leaves you in no doubt about the result. 

We will get there in the end, I'm sure of it. It just wasn't our turn this time.

Please take care of yourself and your DH.
 


Kasia


----------



## Ali40

Louise

I just want to say how sorry I am - as I opened up my PC this morning I was praying that it had worked for you.  Staring where the line should be and it not changing colour at all really rang so many reminder bells in my head that I truely felt for you.

Look after yourself over the weekend and try and do something indulgent, nothing will take away the pain but you deserve a treat.

Take care

Alison ....


----------



## badger b

Louise,

so sorry to hear your news hon,was constantly thinking of you last night.Big hugs to you,hope you can take time out with dh this weekend for some good quality me time.


love and hugs

badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Awww, Louise, so sorry sweetheart.  I was so hopeful for you and logged on to find out your news.  You're in good company but I really wish you weren't.  I know what you're feeling and I am sending you a massive cuddle.  Be very kind you yourself and DH over the weekend.  So disappointed for you.  Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## badger b

Whar has happened to this thread lately?!since jan    has been so few and far between!Feel for eveyone with   lately,it sucks!

Its my turn to test next,gulp


badger


----------



## RSMUM

Louise - my heart goes out to you.. 

Badger - hang in there, it is soo scary I know....just last night I was having a fantasy about my next tx working and then suddenly I got a cold sweat, and that "pit of the stomach " feeling of getting a BFN, it struck me that it takes A LOT of guts to go what we go through and how brave and determined we all are...

Thinking of all of you who had bad news this week and all those feeling especially low..huge hugs ....

Deb x


----------



## Lilly04

Hi everyone,

I was so hoping to hear of some happy news on my return, but only sadness seems to reign.

Appart from Paxi!  Well done! Huge congratulations to you    Enjoy your pregnancy    xxx

So sorry to hear of you, Kasia, Bel and Louise.  My heart goes out to you, I so wish it could have been different for you, sending you massive      xxx

Still thinking of you, Plurps and Clara Rose     All this really sucks!  xxx

Dear earthe Kitt, I was so sad to read your post, I hope you are feeling a little brighter now.  My heart goes out to you, just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you   and send you a hug. xxx

EllieJ, Welcome    and loads of luck with you visit to Barcelona    xxx

Dear Badger, all the luck in the world for you testing, I have everything crossed for you and so hope you can lead the way for loads more BFP's    xxx

Dearest AJ,  I hope you are feeling better today, you are such a girl  still pulling the men, I love it!
Me, well I did not manage to pull any dishy doctors, despite taking over an hour to do my bikini-line    And guess what!  My fibroids are still bigger than yours! because he did not take them out!   

All I have ended up with is, a very sore tummy full of holes and some very nice colour photo's of my insides!    The surgeon said it was too dangerous to remove the Subserosal fibroid, too near the bowl and if hemorrhaged, would probably loose the uterus.  He said that, although large, it was only making a slight indent into the uterine cavity and should not pose a problem with implantation.  The other 2 are insignificant.  He also said that both my tubes are good, no blockages or scarring which really pleased me, as I have always thought they were no good after having had an ovarian cyst removed that went wrong and got badly infected 15 years ago.  Stupid I know, as now irrelevant at my age, but each month between tx we all live in hope don't we  

His overall advice with fibroids was to leave alone, as cutting them out can do more harm than good unless you want a hysterectomy, and he sees loads of ladies getting pregnant with loads of fibroids.  So I think your DP is right AJ   xxx

Anyway, that's me back on the road to I.V.F. in Russia.  Just glad that part is over!

To everyone else on our lovely thread, here is a rainbow   for us to wish on.

Lots of love Lilly x


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

Just to say thanks for all your kind words - it really helps at a time like this.  I have had a few wobbles today (ended up crying in the toilets at work) but it's only to be expected.  Am hoping to have a good old weep & wail when Mike Baldwin snuffs it later tonight on Corrie - better out than in, eh?

Forgot to mention that last night I actually dreamt I got a BFP when I tested this morning. How cruel is that? 

Louise


----------



## earthe kitt

AWWWW Louise - so sorry to see your BFN - Mega hugs to you. We invest so much time and emotional energy into these things and it is terrible when it doesn't come off. Just spend some time with yourself and hope you start feeling brighter over the weekend. Just before my first treatment in Spain I had a dream that I'd get a BFP - my mother who died in Spain in 2004 appeared in my dream and told me she'd get me a baby. 

Bluebell - see you're posting in the early hours - I wonder who's keeping you up!!

Badger B - Good luck with your testing for next week - how time flies. Wishing you a BFFP to make up for all our dissapointments.

Flippy - where are you - is everything OK

Ms Minerva, thanks for all your good wishes - hoping all is well in your neck of the woods

Boakie - where you gone girl?

Safarigirl - thank you for your long message you shared with all of us - you hit the spot as usual. Look forward to seeing you soon.

AJ - will call you soon this afternoon and maybe we can negotiate a few dates with safarigirl. I agree completely about you only having had one shot - I really don't think frosties count as the chances of becoming pg with them are lower - should they even get to the transfer stage. They can be seen as a "bonus"  and some people obviously do get pregnant with them - but  it is much lower and I tend to agree with your sentiments in your IM.

Bel - haven't contacted you since your BFN - just wanted to say how gutted I am for you, you have been through so much in recent months and I was so hoping for a BFP for you. Nothing I can say is really going to help and others express their thoughts and feelings so much better than me.

All the other BFN's this week - so sorry for you all, it is so bloody hard to move on from this and have to face all that emotional trauma again - you're in my thoughts this weekend.
I hope this isn't putting those of you about to start treatment off, I think our stats are just balancing themselves out after the rush of BFP's in the last quarter of 2005. - NO CONSOLATION AT ALL is it though.

As for me, back from Spain and so pleased to be home. Planning a holiday in S Africa early next year although won't book anything for a while - hope springs eternal in this old bird. 

Thanks to all for the supportive messages since my post on Weds - can't understand why it hit me so hard when I was semi expecting it - maybe there was just a nugget of hope. Walked through arrivals in Luton in tears yesterday, remembering the last time I arrived there in November and the high hopes I'd had.
Sam noticed last night in the bath  that I haven't got a willie - he's very worried and keeps asking if we should look for it. Took him into work today as I had to pick up my phone book -he told everyone there that mummy hasn't got a willie - I 've got to  show my face there on Monday!!!

Such lovely ladies here - hoping you all have a good weekend

Love Jo XXX


----------



## safarigirl

Louise so very sorry to hear your news ...... sending you big big hugs and loads of energy.  Take care of yourself this weekend, its such a blow these bfn's - but there is light at the end of the tunnel, and we will direct you towards it .... but for now i know how sad you much be, so please know we are all thinking of you and keeping you in our thoughts, as well as all the others who experienced bfn's this past week.

Sorry such a short posting, did some training today (couldnt get to a computer) with some juvenile deliquents which tested my patience to the limit.

I'll do a catch up tomorrow - just wanted to send Louise my love and thoughts.


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Louise - just wanted to say I'm really sorry.    Look after yourself.  Dreams are strange aren't they, and unfair too.  I've had plenty of dreams recently where I've been preg, can even see the bump!  Then you wake up to reality!  

AJ - glad to hear you are feeling a bit stronger.  I love what your DP said about your body finally realising what it had to do, made me    Wish there were some lessons they could take to teach them!

Badger - as we've heard recently from the 2wwers I wouldn't worry about having no symptoms - it doesn't seem to make a difference.  Good luck with the rest of your 2ww, really hope you get your BFP in a weeks time.

Alison - what a lovely idea planting flowers.  Now we've got a decent garden we might do something like that next Jan - it would have been Zak's 5th birthday.  For his first, we bought a balloon and released it, it was very upsetting but felt right.

Ellie - welcome to FF, you'll find lots of ladies here to support you through whatever you go through.

Finished school for Easter today, sooooo need this break.  AF arrived too today so I'm going to go and put my feet up.  

Love to all I've not mentioned.

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Evening all!  Just a real quickie from me as I"ve been so busy working all day and DP is wanting my attention.

Welcome back Lilly!  That's great news....hey, if your tubes are good, you never know!!! Keep trying naturally.  Nuala, although a little younger at 45, got pregnant naturally last week bless her.    I shall IM or chat more when I have more time.

Badger - hang in there sweets.......the dice has got to change now.  xxxx

Lara - enjoy your Easter break!!  Relax and chill. xx


RSMum - put those nerves aside......this is time to look forward, not back.  Thinking of you. xxx

Jo and Safarigirl - sorry if you tried to call Jo, I've been busy all day but am here now and tomorrow evening or Sunday morning on my mobile/afternoon landland.  I live a mad, mad life!!!  Hey, maybe we should make 2 dates.....one for Sam, you and Safarigirl and one for a major BBQ for all us ladies!!!!  It's a thought and I shall let you ladies and gents know. xxx

Bluebell - thanks so much for your lovely IM sweets, and everyone else who's sent me one, so touched.  Will reply over the weekend when not chained to his Lordship for full attention!  xxxxx

Love to you all, AJ xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Louise - so very sorry to read your news   Sending you   Don't know of anything that I can say to you or the other Abroadies who got bad news this week, just hope that it helps to know that I am thinking of you all.

Jo - good to hear from you, I have been thinking of you. I'm fine, thanks for asking hun, just waiting until our first consultation in Spain and getting excited! Loved your story about Sam and the willie! I was out shopping with DD during potty training and went to the loo with her and she announced in a very loud voice "Well done mummy, you've had a wee wee in the toilet! Guess it could have been worse..... 

AJ - lovely to read your post. Loved the fact that your were chatted up by a young man who appreciated your "assets". I only every seem to attract weirdos now...

I'm very worried about avian flu and my girls. I have been keeping them in their ark and not free ranging them, don't know what else to do really, I can hardly dose them up with vitamin C or anything else. I miss them coming up to the patio doors and tapping for titbits.

Boakie - you OK?

Paxi - how are you doing? When is your first scan? Hope that you are still on  

Badger - come on, we are relying on you for some good news next week, really hope so.

Lilly - I have a smallish fibroid, had it before I was pregnant and nobody seems to think that it prevents implantation. It must be external, I didn't really pay much attention, only heard that it wouldn't cause a problem. I think that it is best to leave them alone, if possible.

Bluebell - lovely to hear from you, even at an unearthly hour! Hope that you manage to get some sleep.

Kasia, Plurps, Clara Rose, and Bel. Thinking of you all.

Weeble - how are you doing on the progynova? Good to talk to you in chat, hope to meet you in there again soon.

Love, luck and   to all the wonderful girls on this thread,

Jules
xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Louise, so very sorry to hear your news hun.   We're here for you.  Please take care of yourself. 

Just wanted to let you all know that my scan went well today.  In just a week I went from 2mm to 6.5mm!  IVI want me to go for another scan in a week; hopefully FET will be the week after Easter.

Lots of love to you all,
Michelle


----------



## badger b

Great news about your scan Michelle! 

Hope all goes well with your FET!!!

Love

Badger


----------



## Lara B

Michelle - fab news about your scan, hope everything goes well for your FET 

Lar x


----------



## Womb with a View

Great news re your scan Michelle!  Have a great weekend. xx

Ms Minerva - the old chooks are a worry, aren't they?  We've covered our girls run with a winter cover so that wild birds can't "drop" into their run.  However, I can't find it in my heart to look them up and not let them out until it is absolutely necessary.  They cry if I do.  Got me wrapped round their wing, haven't they?!   How many have you got?  We have 2.  I want 5.  DP says "no" as one of our hens is just so dominant.  xx


----------



## Lilly04

Michelle,  That's great news on your scan    6.5mm is a very good thickness after  only a little while, wishing you loads of luck for your future transfer.  Lets have some lovely Spring BFP's    Will be thinking of you.  xxx

Ms Minerva, think you are right, best left alone, just wish I had in the first place    now soooooo sore!  xxx  P.S. Your's and AJ's Girls sound lovely, they must be real characters, tapping on the glass door, lovely  

AJ, glad I'm back too, thank you    As you say, you never know, wouldn't that be something  after all this    hope to chat soon.  I think my DH is glad of FF so he can have an excuse to play on his X Box for hours    xxx

Lots of love to everyone else,  Lilly x


----------



## Womb with a View

Jo and Safarigirl......lovely to speak to you Jo!  Safarigirl, Jo is going to check dates with you......would love to see you guys and your partners, and, of course, the lovely Sam.  Come around for nibbles, drinks, chat. xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Michelle - sounds like everything is going well for your FET and that you will have a lovely thick lining for your embies to bed down into.

AJ - we have 4 girls, they have a very large ark and seem happy enough - I think that I miss them being out in the garden more than they themselves miss being out! They are lovely, I like listening to all the different little noises that they make, they make a happy little noise when they see me coming up the garden and expect titbit, they are very tame and like being stroked. I could go on about them, but I don't want to bore everyone.

Lilly -  I hope that you are soon feeling less sore - have you tried Arnica tablets? I took them after my laparoscopy and felt fine in a day or so.

Night all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## River

Louisa - so sorry to hear your news  . We have had such a bout of bad luck lately, lets hope that this is the end of it and we will all get our BFP's on the next cycle. Be king to your self and your DH.

Kasia - love to you too. Hope you are feeling stronger.
Plurps - Still thinking of you

AJ- I hope you are doing ok! 
Michelle- congrats on your scan and good luck on your FET cycle

After my BFN last week we have had a really good, long think about things. Initially we were going to go back to CERAM but unfortunately there were a few things that we were unhappy about during the monitoring phase that I don't think will change so have decided to try somewhere else.  Unfortunately Dr Benito also delivers babies at a Center in Malaga and as you know Babies come whenever they like! We would arrive at CERAM, wait for an hour or two only to find that he wasn't even in the clinic- but in Malaga, only to be sent away and told to come back later on in the day. Then when we would get back to the clinic, we would wait for ANOTHER hour or two (perhaps more Malaga babies??) before finally seeing  a slightly harassed consultant (not suprising!!!All these babies). Unfortunately these appointments seemed to coincide around the time my follies seemed to stop growing(after doing great in my first scan), there seemed to be a bit of concerrn but my dosage wasn't tweaked and I was sent away for another two days before my dosage WAS finally tweaked!.  I will always be left thinking, would things have been different if more care had been taken at the time? Who knows? Probably would have made zero difference and I am being unjust but can't help but feel this no matter how hard I try to shake it off.

There were a couple of occasions where I felt that my case was a bit neglected (because of the Malaga baby boom)  and although this may not have affected the outcome, I have question marks next to a few things and couldn't possibly travel there for another cycle with the same doubts, as if the same thing happened again I would kick myself for not going with my instincts! Ruth said that since I left there have been no more births in Malaga! Just my luck!!!   She mentioned that Spanish women are a bit more 'manana' about it (def.tomorrow, tomorrow/at an unspecified time), but I am  afraid that when it comes to something so important and expensive I just can't adopt that attitude, no matter how hard I try!!! 
Everybody at CERAM was lovely and kind, Dr Benito has the loveliest Bedside manner and really felt that he really wanted me to get a BFP but I think it is time to move on, otherwise I fear that there may be another baby boom on my next cycle!Another lady at CERAM that rarely gets a mention is Fiona! She came in with me to my EC and ET and what a lovely lady she is!10/10 for her!!Ruth was fab as well and has just the right sort of upbeat personality for her job!

Anyway, we are at the cross roads right now, contemplating our next move!!! Wonder if I will still be an abroadie?? Thinking about doing something drastic. Watch this space!

Take care, 
Love to Boakie, Safarigirl, Ms Minerva,Lilly, Lara, Bel, Badger ( ),ClaraRose,earthekitt and anyone else I have missed
Angela
xxx


----------



## Lilly04

Dear River,  So sorry you are going through this.  You sound to be feeling exactly like we did at our last clinic, which is why decided to move to another one.  At our last clinic, although they were very 'nice' we always felt like a number and always felt rushed.  On a couple of occasions I had to remind them that that I should have a scan at a critical point of the tx!

As you say, it is such an important affair and so expensive, that you need to feel relaxed and confident with whom you are being taken care by.  Follow your gut instincts, I always believe that is the best way  

I so hope that you will be able to decide soon and be happy with your choice, wishing you and your DH all the luck in the world  

Love Lilly xxx


----------



## badger b

River,

sorry to hear you have been having a tough time,as Lilly says its so expensive and such an important thing you are doing that you need to be 100% happy with whatever clinic you choose to have treatment with.
So i can understand if youre not happy you cannot go back with doubts in your mind.So far ive been very happy with my treatment with Ceram,but if after 2 attempts at DE,i still havent realised my dream,i will move to another clinic.
Good luck with with your future treatments,thinking of you


Badger


----------



## nugs

I can't see the computer screen through my tears of sadness for the BFN's.  It's so cruel and my heart goes out to you all. Why it worked for me and not you guys I really can't understand and it makes the world seem like such a fragile and difficult place.  I will never take it forgranted and hope above everything else that your dreams eventually come true and that you can find peace.
Lots of love Nugs


----------



## Plurps

Kasia - did you get your blood results?
Hope you are ok

P


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

Yes - got them yesterday. Couldn't have been much lower, I'm afraid - it was 2! So, I've stopped the drugs and now am waiting for AF to begin these lovely patches again. I've got a headache today - must be the hormones dropping or something. How are you getting on? You are planning to do the FET this month too, aren't you?

Hi to everyone else - sorrry, no time for personals - I just checked in quickly. We have to go out now.

Kasia



Plurps said:


> Kasia - did you get your blood results?
> Hope you are ok
> 
> P


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys ,

How is everyone I know there has been some sadness on here recently and my heart goes out to 2 each and everyone who is having a really hard time at the moment, my love to everyone

A question .............. I am on HRT I am due on wk after next and have started spotting lightly is this something I should worry about any ideas?

Boakiexxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Boakie

I am on HRT too (have been for years) I have never had this problem but wonder if you are new to HRT or to this particular type of HRT? It can take your body a while to settle down on new drugs which might explain the spotting.
Does the HRT come with any information in the packet - they should tell you about side-effects etc.
*I'm sure it is nothing to worry about *  but I would check it out with your GP and / or Ruth.

love crusoe
x
Ps how sad are we posting here on a Saturday night - there was a time before IVF I would be out having a good time.


----------



## jewel

Hi everyone
Some light relief!  IM rang on friday to say I had a donor and not to take any more belara - great news eh?!  Normally we all sit and worry why AF hasn't arrived in 3-4 days plus......guess what AF started last night so not even 2 days after stopping the pill!!!!  I am quite pleased but isn't it typical that your body never performs quite how it should.

Looks like we might be having ET end April/early May.  Anyone else going about then?

So sad to hear about all the recent BFN's.  Hope everyone is OK and taking time to find the right route to follow.  I always rely on gut feelings so if something doesn't feel right to you in terms of the clinic or treatment - question it and question it again. 

Love Jewel xx


----------



## badger b

Meerkat,Jewel,

great news abotu donors being found,im crssoing everything for some BFP,S for you both.

Ihave no news on my front.I honestly know im going to get a BFN,i feel no different!Its almost like i havent had anything done at all,only slight sore boobs(now and again).Worked out my af was due yesterday or today,no sign of af pains at all.The only thing ive noticed is bad PMT for last few days.Had a big row with DH last night over IF,feel like its disappeared today?!Its day 10 for me today,going to test  early though.On last last 2 previous cycles i had raging af pains so cant understand whats happened this time.I hate to say this but id have loved some "symptoms"!

Hope everyones having a good weekend,

love

badger


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Badger, don't worry about having no symptoms, you can't analyse them anyway.  As Meerkat said there have been a lot of ladies have BFP after having no symptoms, so try and keep sane until next week.  

Jewel, great news about your donor, and AF arriving.  Best of luck with your ET later in the month.

Meerkat, great news about your donor too.  Do you mind me asking how long you've been on the list?    Here's to AF arriving on time and you having ET soon.

Kasia, sorry your results were so low, good luck with the FET later this month, fingers crossed it will be a BFP.

Hi to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Badger - I just wanted to echo what Lara said. Please try to ignore ALL SYMPTOMS or LACK OF SYMPTOMS - they don't mean anything. If there is one thing I learnt from my 2WW it is that. It was a complete and utter waste of time trying to analyse every twinge and pain - or hoping to have twinges and pains  But it's inevitable, I know. However, the simple fact is, you can have no symptoms and go on to get a BFP, no symptoms and have a BFN, or have lots of symptoms (including AF pains, etc.) and have a BFP and lots of very promising symptoms (like I thought I had -stupid me) and go on to have a BFN. So, please try not to worry. The drugs are very evil and do lots of weird things to our body!  Good luck for testing!!! 

Meerkat and Jewel - great news about your donors!!! 

Lara - thanks for your kind words. I hope they find you a donor very soon too!!

By the way, does anyone know what level of beta HCG is normal in non-pregnant women? I mean, do we always have some HCG in our blood. I was wondering whether the fact that my beta was 2 (very low, I know) meant that something had happened, even though it hadn't worked. Anyone know? I imagine we all have some HCG in our blood at all times though...

I hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend!


Kasia


----------



## Lara B

Kasia, about the HCG, I was taken into hospital in one of my 2ww's with overstimulation and had a blood result from there.  The nurse unfortunately told me that anything over 1 was positive, and my result was 8, I was so pleased but the day after it had gone down and my clinic said that I'd had a chemical pregnancy where it had begun to implant but hadn't gone further. So it could be that you've also had a chemical this time.

Hope this helps.  You could ask the clinic what they think about your results to see if they agree.

Lara x


----------



## Louise999

Jewel & Meerkat - great news on your donors.  It's good to have some positive news on here.

Badger, I can only reiterate what others, especially Kasia, have said regarding symptom spotting durign the 2ww.  There seems to be no rhyme and reason to it.  You can compare 2 people who got BFPs and they had completely different experiences during the 2ww, ditto 2 people who got BFNs. I know it's hard not to focus on what symptoms you're having (or not having) but it's only going to be at test time that you really know what's happened.  You are very brave for testing early - I prefer to live the fantasy that I might just be pg for as long as I can!  I've got my fingers crossed for you anyway.

Hello to everyone else out there.

Louise xx


----------



## Kasia

Hi Lara,

Many thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear about your OHSS and chemical pregnancy. I didn't know that anything over 1 was positive. And to think no-one bothered to tell me either. Typical. Not that it would make any difference I suppose, but I would have liked to know. When I phoned my GP's surgery for the results all the receptionist said was 'the results are normal, no action required'. When I asked if she could tell me what number I had, she didn't even want to tell me. I know that patient confidentiality is important, but come on! Eventually she told me it was 2. But I didn't know if that was 'normal' for a non-pregnant woman or what.

Anyway, I've just e-mailed IM to ask what their opinion is. I mean I know I'd like to know if something happened, even if it didn't work out this time.

Thanks again,



Kasia


----------



## radnorgirl

Kasia,

I think they do a special training course for GP's receptionists to teach them the following

1.


----------



## radnorgirl

I will try again....

They teach GP receptionists the following

- how to really irritate the patients
- how to really humiliate the patients
- how to annoy the patients by not giving them what they want
- how to embarrass the patients by saying thing really loud infront of a waiting room full of people.

Helen
x


----------



## Lara B

Kasia, I totally agree with Helen.  I mean all you wanted to know was a yes or a no, not a "normal, no action required"!!!!  That's the info they'd give if you'd had a blood test to see if you had an infection    Hopefully IM will be able to give you a bit more info.  I told you that the hospital nurse said anything above a 1 was positive, she completely got my hopes up; I rang my mum and DH from the hospital to tell them it was a positive, when really 8 was such a low number.  So maybe they also give the receptionist training to some nurses too  

Here's to you getting some better info from someone who knows what they're talking about. 

Lara x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Helen - Here,here...please don't get me started on doctors receptionists!!!

Well...Have had a few days to recover since bfn and are now looking to the future(again!). But, just wanted to thank you all for your support and kind IM's and messages. It does help, to know that you understand how it feels.

Just also wanted to congratulate Paxi on her Bfp. Both DH and I are really pleased for you both. We would love to hear about your scan etc. Please keep in touch,

Lots of love to everyone, especially Badger(thinking of you).

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girls,
I haven't posted much this week, it all seems a bit depressing round here but I do keep checking on you all and hope everyone's o.k. 

Badger- best of luck for testing this week. I think a lack of symptom is just as reassuring as a stack of them! I'm going to try to ignore the fact I've had tx next time we go as much as possible (remind me of that when I'm on here analysing every twinge, won't you!!) but there are plenty of ladies who got pg who had no symptoms. Hope this one works for you.

As for medical receptionists, we used to call the receptionists at the last GPs surgery we belonged to (we moved house) the Gestapo cos you couldn't get anything past them at all!    (A pain in the hole!) But once I got cancer I seemed to have a direct line to the Doctor, and an appt to suit me whenever I needed one.  I think if they recognise your name or know you it's easier. They must have thousands of patients and lots of stroppy ones who are cranky cos they're ill and had to wait ages to get through on the phones. Not a job I'd fancy, but then some of them do seem to have training in being miserable and awkward! 

Any of you get spotty on HRT? I've been on it for 2 + 1/2 yrs with no problems with spots, but am really spotty at the moment.   Yuk! I reckon it's either left overs from my cycle in Feb, or going in the steam room at the gym. Any ideas??

Boakie, I've had bleeding from HRT at funny times and the Doctors told me it's nothing to worry about. Sometimes if a patch falls off or I don't change it at the right time I get some spotting afterwards. I was told you definitely don't need to worry if you've made a change in your drug regime as your body's just getting used to things. Have you changed things recently?

Better go,
Take care all, might see some of you in chat tomorrow night. 
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls
I am back from eurodisney - so so sorry to hear about the BFN's - i was o hoping to come back and hear that everyone had got a positive result 

I will post some personals later but wanted to let you all know that ruth has found us a donor so looks like we will be in ceram by end of may    

bye for now
caseyxxxx


----------



## badger b

Hi Bel,

glad youre back hon,hope you are feeling a little better.Big hugs to you.
Casey,
Hope you had a great time at euro disney.love it there,went for the millenium,and at least on 3 other occasions(yes,big kid i know
)!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend

badger


----------



## RSMUM

BRILLIANT news Casey!   

Badger - not long to go now....          When are you gonna test then? 

All the best to you all,

Deb x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi guys!  Just wanted to post quickly to say "morning!"  I haven't been around for 2 days on this site and missed you all massively.  Hope to read through all the posts and find you all well and positive.  So, I'll be back this afternoon for my usual dose of FFs!  In the meantime, massive hugs and lots of love to you all.  Love, AJ xxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Hi Ladies
I have been watching over you all last few days but have had a lot on my mind.
Badger i am sooo willing you to get that  hope the last few days don't drive you crazy   are standing by.
Jewel and Meerkat and Casey congrats on your donors you must be so thrilled!!!!
I hope all you ladies who have had bad news recently are bearing up.It must be so hard but try and stay positive and one day your time will come.
Well i must go Aj how ya doing?
There was something else ummm what was it.........ummmm
oh yes RUTH HAS FOUND US A DONOR
ìs where i am at
Katherine


----------



## radnorgirl

Ladies

Ruth has been busy finding al lof these donors! Good luck to you all

Helen
x


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Abroad in Tx Now !

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF 24/25th April 
crusoe Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May 
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF ET ? 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March 
earthe kitt Ceram Awaiting Donor  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona T April 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET April/May 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Initial Appt 10 March 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New home this way

If you would like to be updated on the list, please send me an IM. The list is getting a bit out of date as I have been in hospital and now resting under doctors orders so please bare with me  Thanks 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54171.new.html#new


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry the list is a bit out of date ladies - I have been in hospital and am now resting under doctors orders but am able to catch up !

Please could you send me an IM if you have any updates for the list 

Love to you all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks Jennifer,
Just wanted to say "What are you doing?!!!" Look after yourself and don't worry about us. But thanks, and it's good to see you back, hope you're ok and so are the babes.

Love Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhh, some good news to be found on the thread!!!    Great!!

Meerkat, Katherine (Kone), Jewel and Casey!!  That's fabulous news!  Wishing you ladies all the very, very, very best for a   xx

Bel - glad to see you posting and looking ahead honey.  You'll get there.  Thinking of you sweetheart. xxx

Kasia - what a minefiled.  I'll be interested in what the IM have to say.  Sounds to me like something was happening, which, of course, is a good sign. xxx

Boakie - pleased to see you posting. Was worried about you.  Can't help with the HRT question and spotting.  I'm sure it's nothing but do contact your clinic.  xxxxx

Nugs - it made for sad reading, didn't it?  Heartbreak on this site recently has been overwhelming.  The tide of change is coming. xxx

Badger - thinking of you.  Hang in there.  I had ALL the signs of pregnancy - nausea, feeling faint, no AF pains, sleeping lots, tired, sore boobs.....and a BFN.  Symptoms just can't be trusted.  Not long sweets.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. xxx

RS Mum - hi to you!!!  Hope all is going well with the tx. xxxx

Jennifer - hope all is ok and that you are taking the doc's advise.  Your son was lovely, posting on the forum to let us know, bless him.  Thinking of you.  Take it easy. xxxxx

Ms Minerva - I know exactly what you mean about the chooks.  I could talk about them all day. xxx

River - sorry to hear you haven't had a good experience with Ceram regarding the wait you had.  It is important that you feel 100% happy and congruent with your clinic.  I was very impressed at the IM when I asked for a certain doctor to do my ET.....it was their day off but the doctor came in just to do that for me.  Not that I'm recommending the IM.  You have to go with the clinic who "feel" right and, very importantly, match your criteria.  I think what we all learn from BFNs is what not to do and what to do next time.  I am now armed with a list of questions and demands.....not to mention knowledge.  Good luck sweets. xxxx

Love to you all.  AJ xx


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks both of you 

I had access (v v v expensive) to the internet by the bed in hossie but the keyboard was the size of a phone and it stuck on some of the keys so it was impossible to be on for more than 5 mins without losing my rag   Consequently I only came on FF once and I missed it like crazy !  

My ds is a star and will keep you posted if I am unable to post again 

Lots of Love 
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good to hear all is "normal" with you Jennifer.......you're still addicted to FFs which, of course, is quite normal!!!!!  Rest up.  Love and hugs. AJ xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

AJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    Don't forget    

Tx Abroad Chat

In the Chatroom

Tonight at 7pm

Come and have a natter 

    ​


----------



## MichelleM72

Jennifer, it's so good to see you back, sweetie.  Put your feet up, catch up with FF and take care of yourself and the bubs. 

xx Michelle xx


----------



## cesca

Hello girls  just an update from me. I have been contacted by ceram to say my lovely donor has at last been located!! Ruth will be contacting me after Easter with all the dates etc. We are very excited but I am trying to keep the lid on it as I know there are plenty of possible pitfalls ahead! I have been in this Ivf game long enough!

I am so sorry for all the sadness on this site at the moment ..our time will come .


----------



## nikkiank

Jennifer you are back!!!    

Tell me am I imagining things or when I signed on earlier did it say Abroadies Part 32?? ... instead of 34... or am I losing the plot a little which is totally feasable!   

AJ... thank you for your IM.  I will reply when I can do it justice.    Having a boll*cks day today and putting one word in front of the other is proving difficult!  

   to all of you that have just got your donors.

All for now
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Nikki - It might have said 32 earlier.... briefly    I was hoping nobody would notice   Brain is a bit addled at the moment    

Thanks to everyone else for the lovely messages


----------



## nikkiank

Jennifer.... thank goodness it wasn't me going mad.... I need enough help as it is !!   

Take is easy now!   
Nikki xx


----------



## Ali40

Hello Ladies

Congrats to all of you with donors now allocated.

Mainly dropping in to wish Badger all the very very best and postive vibes etc. for tomorrow - you are in my thoughts, I hope you get the BFP you deserve.

Hello to everyone else.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Paxi

Hi everyone - 
Bel, glad to see you are regrouping - very best of luck with whatever decisions you come to - I have a good feeling about you and dh (hope that doesn't sound odd...)
Cesca - many congrats on your donor!  I hope all goes smoothly for you.
AJ - hang in there - I will keep in touch.
I hope you don't mind me staying here for a little, as I have had a real crisis of confidence this weekend - unable to sleep for worrying that all will go badly wrong, like my last pregnancy 4 years ago...  I am calming down a little, but so scared of tempting fate by moving on...I know I need a kick up my fat backside..  Scan is on 25/4 - should all go well...
Badger - very best of luck this week - I should add that I had no symptoms apart from the cramps (which have got worse - and which I'm told are caused by the pessaries anyway so weren't much of a pointer...)
Very best of luck to everyone - those in the 2ww, those starting tx and those regrouping and finding their way forward.  I'll probably be lurking for a while if that's ok
love, Kitty


----------



## MichelleM72

Paxi - you know you are more than welcome to stay here.  TBH, when I get my positive (whenever that may be), I'll feel/think the same way you are right now.   Try not to stress, enjoy Easter and before you know it the 25th will be here. 

Badger - thinking of you loads and hoping you get that BFP you deserve!  

Love to all

Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

Cesca!!!  That's great news!  So exciting for you and LOTS of good news on abroadies today!  xx 

Nikki - hope your day is improving!   xx

Paxi - lovely to have you with us still and please do stay, we need all the support we can get!  So sorry you had a bit of a confidence crisis at the weekend.  I think it's only natural after all we've been through to worry that we won't get our dream after all when we are so nearly there.  Thinking of you and the lovely babies and buns people know what you're going through.  Big hugs. xxxxx

Badger -  for tomorrow sweetheart.  Willing you along.  xxxxxx

RS Mum - thanks for your lovely text, bless you.  Am up to my eyes in work and very tired from the weekend working.  Need sleep!!  Have been logged on all day but never been able to read all the postings yet.  Missed the chat as well.  xxxxxx

Love to you all,  AJ xxxxx
ps OMG, went to post and the forum is being updated......how can I live without you guys and FFs?!!!!


----------



## Newday

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Easter!

I am off on holiday with my Mum today for a week so won't be aroubnd to see how everyone is getting on.


Love to all
Dawn


----------



## River

Meerkat, Katherine, Jewel and Casey - Congratulations! And very best of luck!

Paxi- Sorry to hear about your fears. After all that you have had to go through to get this far it it not suprising that you get these pangs of worry. I am sure everything will be fine but sending you big hugs anyway!

Dawn - have a lovely holiday!
AJ-Hope you are doing ok.
Badger-Best of luck. Keeping everything crossed for you! So want to see some BFP's!!!!!!!!


Love to you all
Angela
x


----------



## badger b

I am afraid its a BFN for me .
Im not too suprised,this cycle was so different from my 2 others,no pains, af or other,felt totally normal.
Just feel totally numb

badger


----------



## River

Badger

I am so very sorry to hear about your BFN. There are probably no words that I can say that will make you feel better but just want to let you know that I am thinking of you and your DH

Take care of yourself
Angela


----------



## Kasia

Badger,

I am so very sorry to hear your news.  It's just not fair, is it!

Please look after yourself,


Kasia


----------



## Grumpygirl

Badger, big hugs to you and your DH.   

I'm really sorry things didn't work this time, I hope you can take time for big hugs with your man and a bit of TLC for you.
It stinks, it really does.

Love and hugs
Lisa
xx


----------



## casey

Badger 

so so sorry to hear yoy got a BFN - i understand what you mean by feeling sompletely numb and its such an awful feeling - please take good care of yourself over the next few weeks - we are always here for you    

love caseyxxx


----------



## Louise999

Oh Badger - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I think I know how you are feeling and it really is pants.  I hope that you and your DP/DH can comfort each other and get through this.  

Louise


----------



## earthe kitt

Badger - I am so sorry to hear your news - it really is a pain in the rear. I really don't know what is going on here.

Just take some time to gather your skirts and wallow in a bit of well deserved self pity for a while

Thinking of you at this very difficult and sad time 

Love  Jo  XXXX


----------



## kone

Badger i am so sorry to hear your news 
I can't say anything to make you feel better but just know we are all here for you 
Katherinex


----------



## Bel

Badger,

I'm so sorry. It's pants isn't it? You are in good company here. I know it's hard, but just keep trying to believe that we will get there in the end. It's what keeps me going!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## boakie

Badger I am so sorry to hear your news hun, I hope you take time out and pamper yourself and you will get there!!!!!!

Love Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Badger, just logged on to see your news - its so hard to find the right words as I just know that empty horrible feeling of hearing its a bfn.  It takes your breath away as you try and align your heart with your head that its a no go.  (Well for this try at least)  Like everyone else on here, we have all experienced this anguish and grief in one way or another, so hopefully when you read all these messages of support, you will know that they come from women who dont take this news lightly, and want to comfort you in some small way.  Please know that we are all thinking of you and sending you our love and hugs.  I agree with JO, sometimes you do need to just wallow a little, feel awful and gather your thoughts together.  We are here for you to plot the next part of your journey, to support you whilst you come to terms with this news, and cheer you on.
Sending you such big hugs and warm thoughts, and i am so very sorry  to read this news ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

I know there are lots of fed up people around here after the run of BFNs, especially Badger who's going through it today. 

I just feel I needed to do a quick 'me' post if no-one minds cos I feel really fed up today and normally I'm quite cheery. I need to snap out of it and fast so don't mind me if I whinge for 5 mins please...

I'm in the middle of my Easter hols and I think the last couple of months is finally catching up with me. I've been so busy I haven't had chance to think about things and our BFN in March but now that I have a little more time on my hands I'm quite teary and struggling to be my usual sunny self. There are babies around me everywhere, all our close circle of friends (bar one couple who are trying) are either pg or have just had a baby, and then there's us. I've found I've avoided people if seeing them might stress me out and in the case of one friend who's been a complete misery during pregnancy that's got to have been a good thing. She's been a bloody nightmare. The thing is that I find I can't tolerate lots of people and lots of situations so prefer to stay at home with my DH and close family & friends and no-one at all who might upset me. Sometimes I worry I'm going to become a hermit (!), I mean , I'm only 32 and here I am, a normally gregarious bubbly person, completely changed into a misery. I feel awful that I can't be happy for these people, after all they saw us through such crap during the last few years but it's so hard. So on top of feeling like I've changed beyond all recognition (physically and mentally) I feel so guilty that I'm not a nice person anymore.  

Today is one of those days when I want to jack it all in and go travelling round the world, now that I do feel at least a bit healthier than I have done recently. I think that would be running away from things though, and you'd come home to the same problems. At least I don't really spend loads of time worrying that my cancer has come back anymore, and I keep reminding myself that I'm still here. I am lucky, I have a fab DH, close family and friends and a lovely home. We can afford tx and I'm going to work part-time from Sept so that should help things. My brother's baby is due in the next 3 weeks and is my Mum & Dad's first grand child and I think I'm also preparing myself for that, knowing that I can't be tearful and miserable (and won't be) but just wish we could share the joy as well. But you can't have everything it seems. We have so much, perhaps it's selfish to want more.

I was sorting out some old clothes and found a shirt from my hen night that people had written on and it made me cry. There were some lovely things written on there and it just reminded me of a time we were so happy and life seemed full of promise. I honestly don't feel like the same person any more and it's a huge adjustment. I'm sure you've all been there, it's just all happened so fast. Anyway, whinge over, I'm sure it helps to share, and you can't expect to deal with huge issues like cancer and infertility without a few hiccups along the way. That's what I tell myself when feeling low, anyway!
I looked up the number for the Daisy network to see if I could talk to anyone but it occurred to me I have the best support network right here. 

Hugs to everyone and sorry to be a misery. Let's have some good news on here soon, please!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## MichelleM72

First, Badger, I am so, so, so sorry to hear you got a BFN today sweetie.   My heart aches for you.  Love, hugs and healing thoughts.   

Lisa huge hugs to you sweetie     As I was reading your post I thought it was written about me.  I totally know where you're coming from and feel your pain, frustration, sadness.  I didn't see anybody (except strangers while out and about) for a week after my 2ww.  And, when I finally did it was BIL and SIL, they dropped in on us unexpectedly and I broke down with SIL.  Having a baby and going through treatment seems to be ruling my life, but I'm determined to be a mum. 

Even now, almost 2 months later, I haven't seen any friends (other than my FF Yorkshire buddies who are a godsend).

Please know that you're not alone and vent any time you need to.  This IF crap is just that... crap!  And, so unbelievably unfair.  But, remember this... we will get there.  It WILL happen for us!

Lots of love,
Michelle


----------



## bluebell

Just dropped in to say hello. 

Badger, I am so sorry to hear of your BFN. I don't think there is any pain like it, and as Lisa says, it is so hard to deal with the world around you after a BFN. Please wrap yourself up in all the love and care that you need, and take time to heal. All your FFs are here for you. Words always sound so hollow, but I am sending you the biggest pile of hugs . I've just opened the window to let them out. I hope that you have a peaceful evening and night and manage to do something nurturing as a distraction.

Lisa, what you wrote really touched a still very sore nerve. As Michelle says, you could have been writing for any one of us. I have a baby now, so I hope you don't mind me joining in on this, but I still do know exactly what you mean. The only consolation I used to feel was in the moments of joy I felt when I genuinely felt that I would be able to enjoy life with or without a child. Those moments were really rare, but they *did* exist, and those were moments when I saw that I could be happy 'child free' (much better term than child less). In those moments I planned trips around the world, working in Japan etc etc. I was beginning to build a mindset where that could be a reality that was a life I could look forward to. Most of the time I felt intense sadness and 'hermitness' as you described Lisa, but those 'childfree-happy' moments kept me going. I remember sitting lounging in a bar drinking big coffees, hung over on a Sunday morning in Edinburgh in a big leather sofa thinking how I couldn't do that if I had a child. I really hope you don't mind me saying all this, but those moments were how I kept my life centered.

I'm not belittling the pain though, and I think we are all so lucky to have FF. I feel that my FF chums understand me almost more than anyone.

Loads of love to you all, and I wish so much I could be on here more often,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise999

Lisa - I can only reiterate what others have said and that is that you could have been writing about any of us.  We have all felt like that at times (still do too) and it's good to let it all out now and again.  I sometimes look at our wedding photo on the mantelpiece and wonder what happened to the happy smiling bride on there.  I hate the bitter, jealous person that I can sometimes be (especially on the back of yet another disappointment).  This IF lark stinks!  

We are all here for you.

Louise xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Badger, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. It isn't fair.  

Lisa, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I had a BFN recently and I still get depressed about it. I'm just focussing on my next attempt at the moment and trying not to think about it...however, living child free is not an option for me so I don't know what I'd do if IVF doesn't work. I just try to stay positive and hope and pray that we'll all have our babies one day.

Clara x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Badger
So sorry that it wasn't your turn this time - this IF game is so cruel - sending love and big hug to you  

Lisa - your post is so familiar to me as well.  You're right FF is a great support network and it so helps to have people that truly understand.  Sending you a hug as well  

   To all abroadies  

Meerkat xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Badger, I'm so sorry to hear your news and can only send you my best wishes to add to everyone elses. Take care of each other.

Lisa, I am so glad that you posted your 'me' post as I and many others it would seem are feeling the same way at the moment, I dont think this dreadful grey weather helps but it seems to be getting us all down.

My problem is not knowing how to keep moving... We've had three unsuccessful IVF's and are now awaiting a donor in Spain but I am having trouble just getting through one day at a time. Its not that I am stressing about the next step or anything it just seems that my whole life is on hold and has been since the day we started on this route.

I want to go on holiday but need to save my days off for trips to Spain (even though I dont know when that will be) I want to be out and about enjoying normal life but all I can think about is what I dont have not be grateful for what I do.  Its like a big black cloud hanging over me all the time. DP is getting the backlash from it all and coping admirably but its like I've stopped living and will only start again when I have a date.

I want to be able to carry on as normal and just live my life and fit IVF in around it rather than the other way around but just cant seem to do this.

Not sure I can carry on like this and the bizarre thing is I cant even take St Johns Wort (which I hear is great for depression) as it will interfer with the contraceptive pill I've just been put on!

Lets hope the sunshine is just around the corner and will help us all to find the strength to keep trying to fulfill our dreams.

Pen


----------



## nikkiank

Oh Badger..... 

So sorry to see your news...  

Sending you many hugs.

Thinking of you 
love Nikki xx


----------



## Plurps

Last night I felt v cold and full of aches.  This morning I could barely get out of bed.  Suddenly I realised, I wasnt sick, I was depressed.....Suddenly I seem to have been hit with a great wave of hopelessness.  The worst thing, suddenly I cannot visualise myself being a mother anymore.     

Its soooooo awful.  I just seem to be full to the brim with despair.  So fed up and I just don't know which way to turn.

Like everyone else - I can't face socialising trying to be all jolly and happy and not allowing myself to drink much etc etc.  Life has changed so much I barely recognise myself now.

But, today is especially bad.

We are moving forward and going for the FET soon.  But, the way I feel today, I wonder why we are bothering.  It feels so pointless.

Sorry for the ME post.

Plurps


----------



## River

Lisa

I could relate so much to what you have said. 
I must say that your posts always stick in my head as I really admire you. You are usually so cheerful and upbeat and there is many a time when I have read your posts and felt ashamed for feeling down as you have been through so much already (your cancer treatment) before even getting to the whole ' fertility' thing. After all you have been through I think anyone would forgive you for wanting to be a bit of a hermit, I know I am the same. I don;t want to socialise anymore, the thought of personal or work social events fills me with sheer panic. I never used to be like this and I feel sad when I think of how I have become.

We have been making some decisions about what we are going to do next and have drastic ones at that.Some of you may have read one of my posts 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53294.0.html 
about my husband being Egytian and considering jacking it all in and considering treatment there. Warning! If you think I am insane read the link and you may understand. Well that is what we are doing!

We are renting out our shoe box of a house and have found tenants already, my younger brother is a Policeman and has found a couple of Probationers (trainee policeman) who are looking for accomodation, had look at the shoebox and want to move in.
Yesterday myself and my husband handed our notices in at work and our flights are booked for Cairo for the 10th MAY. With the help of our GP( who happens to ALSO be Egyptian)we have booked 8 appointments with various IVF clinics In Cairo , the best being one that has been running for 20 years and treats approx 3000 women per year. The cost of an IVF cycle including drugs is LE9000 (APPROX 800 GBP). So we are going to check out all these clinics before deciding where we want to be treated.There is one particular clinic http://www.horusivf.com/about.html where we have spoken to the consultant and he seemed fantastic so they are our first port of call but if not there are the others that we are visiting.

The cost of living is minimal and between cycles we will travel round the country, spend some time on the Red Sed. I can't cope with doing my job anymore, I can't cope with the Pregnant women at work day in day out and need to get out before I completely lose my sanity!!!!!I don't care about the future anymore, about a career, or how my CV will look, we just have this problem and I can't think beyond finding a solution to it.

Plurps - special hugs to you! I know what you mean about a wave of hopelessness. I will be sat there feeling fine and all of a sudden this wave of panic will come over me.I feel like I am wearing a cloak made of concrete and I desperately want to take it off but I can't find the way to undo the tie and push it off. We WILL get there in the end of I want it for all of you as much as I do for myself.

Penelope Positive - there are so many similarities in all our posts, I recognise so much of myself in what you write. Hopefully we can all get through this together.

Hugs to all you lovely FF ladies, I sometimes wonder what I would do without you all.

Love
Angela
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Badger - I am so very sorry to hear that you got a BFN   Sending you big hugs  

I know that awful sick feeling that you get when you hear those words - "I'm sorry....." It is such a blow, like a kick in the stomach. Take the time you need to grieve.

Lisa - sorry to hear that you are feeling down hun. You have been so through so much and you are such a strong person, you will be a mummy!

Aww Pen, I know what you mean, tx does put your life on hold and it is hard to keep going.

I know what you mean about tx putting your life on hold,we have been having treatment since 1999! Got our BFP in July 2002 and have been trying for another baby since 2004! We can't seem to make any plans and feel as if our life is on hold. I sometimes feel that I just can't face it anymore, no more injections, blood tests, pills, scans, waiting, hoping....disappointment, but then I look at DD and I can't let her down! She needs to have a sibling otherwise she won't have a single living relative when DH and I are no longer here, and so I must try again and I hope that DE will increase my chances.

Plurps - sorry that you are so down, but a BFN hits HARD and it is natural that you feel the way you do.
big cyber hugs  

River - I don't think that you are insane at all, infertility drives us to find all sorts of solutions, when I began this journey, I never even thought about egg donation, but now it seems a sensible thing to do!

Safarigirls - you have such a way with words! You always seem to be able to say the right things - I am not as eloquent, 

Thinking of all the Abroadies who have had bad news recently, love to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## twiggy2

Badger - I am so sorry to hear your news and just wanted to send you a big   .

Lisa - I felt so sad to read your post hun, if it helps at all Im sure that a lot of us on here have gone through the wanted to hibernate phase at some point or another, before i started having tx I just wanted to hide or run away from everyone and everything. It is still is bad somedays now, but not as bad as it was before having tx as you can see after 4 attempts and still no baby we are still not going to give up, having tx helps heal the wounds as there is always "hope".   .
 
Cesca - Great news about your donor!!

A big hello to everyone Love Twiggy XXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for all your replies, girlies.I knew you'd understand. I think even my best friends who are really sympathetic don't quite 'get' it sometimes and it's so nice to offload on someone other than my DH and family who always pick me up when I'm feeling sad. Here I can be sad and not feel guilty. I think Bluebell is right, there are really positive moments and I do hang on to those. At times recently I've even enjoyed being off the IVF 'train' as we're not in tx at the moment, but it's always there in the back of your head, especially when scheduling visits to see friends who've just had babies and are miserable!

I went out and about into our local town for an hour this afternoon and decided this bloody weather isn't helping. I felt really down on Friday too and even cancelled seeing my best friend cos I didn't feel like good company for anyone. Coincidentally it's the same weather as Fri, ie pouring with rain and dull.    Over the rest of the weekend while DH was home and the sun was out all was good with the world, so roll on summer, I think we all need it. 

I'm sorry if I depressed anyone with my moaning, I know you all feel the same and I really wish you didn't! But at least we all have each other to whinge to and if I ever manage to make it to a BFP I, like Bluebell, don't think I'll ever forget how this feels, but hope I'd always understand and be there for everyone like her. We love you Bluebell! You've got new challenges now but you look after us too.  

Plurps, you sound even more fed up than me. At least you can go for your frosties and you don't need to wait for a donor. I guess you have to think of the positives and at least you'd be going out for them in nice weather, and IVF is more successful in spring and summer. But I feel sometimes like even if it never happened, is that actually so bad? I think you have to try to do things for YOU and we tell the kids at school to do one thing every day that makes your heart sing- I think we just forget to do it for ourselves.

Pen, I know what you mean about holidays and putting everything on hold. I have loads more holidays than most people so can't complain about that but this whole lark means you don't make plans at all unless they fit around tx. I keep saying to DH we should set a time limit, ie after 2 yrs if it hasn't worked we go on to adoption, but he wisely says you don't know how you'll feel then and to play it by ear. I'm just used to planning ahead and being in control where possible and we can't be in this. Hope you can see your way out of this too.

Clara Rose, I read about your BFN and am sure you're suffering lots more than me. I wish we could wave a magic wand and make us all instantly preggers, or at least make all the pg people do it quietly!!!  

Michelle, your Yorkshire girls seem like a really nice bunch, I don't think you'll go far wrong with them. I really hope your FET goes the right way for you soon.

My dog has been remarkably attentive today, v cuddly. I'm so glad I have my furry friend, they really seem to understand when you're fed up. That said, she's farting for England at the moment and I may need to move!!!

Thanks for all your lovely messages, I wish we could all meet up sometime for a cool glass of vino/water (depending on what tx will allow! )

Love and    to each and every one of us!! 
Lisa
xx


----------



## twiggy2

Can anyone please help me or unworry me!!!

I have had a prostap injection and last week started to bleed sorry if TMI! It totally worried me so I emailed Ruth to say I thought I was having a period, she said nothing to worry about.

I am still bleeding/spotting now but on Thursday am due to have prostap number 2, so Im thinking what if the bleeding gets worse although I am just spotting now.

Is this maybe because I have had the prostap without any other drugs ie progynova?? I had the prostap last time and had no spotting/bleed whatsoever.

If anyone can help/comment it will put my mind at ease.

Thankyou Twiggy


----------



## badger b

Girls,

thank you all for your lovely posts,its making me cry to know you are such wonderful people and I wouldnt know what to do without you all.

Today i just got under the duver and stayed there till late afternoon.I was exhausted and worn out by it all.Even my fur baby Buddy(my cat)realised mummy was feeling crap and got under for a cuddle.i still feel low,and no doubt will for a while,but i will not let this beat me.I cant give up,wouldnt know how to.

Lisa,
hugs to you,your post mirrored everything i have felt over last few years. 

River,

good on you!I so admire your determination and strengh,good luck in Egypt,and please stay with us.


love and big hugs to everyone today

badger


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys Boakie here

Just read athe post and feel so so very sad for everyone.  I can only imagine what the pain that all the BFNS we are having must cause people.  My heart goes out to all those concernedxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sat down and chatted to hubby about our treatment and asked him "Do you think our treatment will work"

He said "We can only try and give it our best shot"

I thought yeah he is right I cant let it rule my life hoping and praying that it will work.

He said try putting it into perspective  my dad is going through cancer at the moment and doesnt know if his treatment will be successful.

I felt very selfish for thinking about me and my treatment but sometimes it is all I can think about!!!

Lets try and get the BFPS going again lovely ladies

all my love Boakiexxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Badger - have been trying to post - but other people's messages just keep popping up! I just wanted to send you a big cyber hug and say that I am thinking of you - there are no right words to say but I think all the girls have put it soo well..we're here, thinking of you hun... 

Twiggy - Hope you get some answers, I thought you were supposed to bleed about a week after the Prostrap..but I'm only having one ( as far as I know! ) ..so we must be on different protocols...


Hi to everyone else..and especially to those having a sh***y day today...HUG HUGS Badger dear..

D x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

River
Wow - so you are off to Egypt - good luck to you both.  I had a quick peek at the Horus clinic website and it looks fab.  Let us know how you get on and all the very best. 

 Brave Badger - well done for not giving up - sending   and     to keep you strong

Meerkat xx


----------



## River

Thanks for your support Meerkat!

So pleased to hear about your doner, lets hope things are coming together for you! 

Twiggy! I can't answer your question but just wanted to say that I hope you are well. I can't tell where you are with your treatment but from some of your posts I think you are due to start treatment from May? Good luck and   to you!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Badger- I really am so sorry about your BFN, I'm really glad you had a duvet day and a cuddle from your furry friend. They just know, don't they? You will get there, with your lovely positive attitude anything's possible. Hugs and love to you, I'm sorry I whinged on on the day you had your BFN.

River- thanks for your kind words, I had another little cry when I read it. I really hope no-one ever feels ashamed to feel low though when reading my posts because I've had cancer. We've all been through so much to make it this far, and actually I feel quite lucky that we hadn't tried for 10 yrs before getting to the DE stage, at least with the way things happened for us we know exactly where we stand and what we can do about it. I think we've all been through the mill and we're all in it together. I'm so pleased you have thought your plans through, you certainly sound focussed. Egypt sounds good, not just from a cost point of view but also from DH's point of view. Having a Greek donor is important for us, so I guess an Egyptian donor would be nice for you too. I wish you the best of luck and hope you keep us updated regularly! Brave lady putting all your energies into this, but probably quite a sensible one.

Better go, am tackling a mountain of ironing and watching Holby, enough to make anyone depressed!!! 

Love to everyone
Lisa
xx


----------



## EllieJ

Evening all, and blimey I've only been away three days and I've really missed you all...I'm so sorry that there seems to be such a cloud over everyone here at the moment...I always try and remember that the sun is still shining behind, it's just that I can't see it...a bit trite, but it helps on the grey days... Well the upshot of the weekend is that Barca is a lovely city, IM is a very professional outfit, and we've been given a lot of food for thought. So stand by, here comes a HUGE me post...

Before we even left on Friday, I went to collect my UK clinic notes (NHS, but they still charged 25 quid to photocopy 12 pieces of A4) and, on reading them through (for the first time), I found DH's sperm analysis results from the month before our first IVF last summer. The clinic had told us that everything was 'normal' and we were ok go ahead with IVF, but the andrologyst (sp?) had written that the morphology was not 'good' or even 'borderline' (nice options!), but 'poor', and had added that there was 'possible sperm dysfunction'. This obviously falls within their parameters of normality, but I can honestly say that we would have insisted on ICSI from the start if we had known this. So I spent Friday night in floods of tears, DH has been away on a really tough course for a month and was so tired he just couldn't cope, bless him...

So on Saturday I picked myself up, dusted myself off, and headed for the airport...all went swimmingly, Hotel 1898 was bee-yoo-ti-ful (but then I don't generally do luxury travel so I'm probably easily impressed!) and on Monday morning off we toddled to the clinic, UK clinic notes in hand and wads of cash stuffed down pants...Dr Redondo is lovely, her English is top-notch, and she cut straight to the chase: she thinks the problem is a combination of my super-tough eggs & DH's swimmers (without even seeing the bombshell comment on the notes). Our UK clinic has insisted all along that there is nothing wrong, but Dr Redondo says that the evidence from the 2 cycles we have had suggest that there is. She recommended a testes biopsy to look at sperm meiosis, then depending on the outcome, an ICSI cycle with PGD. I've since heard from other IM patients that the biopsy isn't always conclusive (and as soon as DH & I saw the words bruising, stitches and surgical truss we'd decided against it!) but the PGD is definite: each embryo is tested, and only genetically normal ones would be put back. So you could end up with none to put back at all, which I guess also gives a good indication as to what the results would have been from the biopsy...

So I think we're going to have a little time out, while we try and calm the family and friends who'd decided that IM were going to 'fix it'! Then since there's no waiting list, we'll maybe look at an ICSI + PGD cycle later in the summer...DH's big concern is that he doesn't think I can accept this will be our last cycle: because if it works, that will be it in a good way! and if it doesn't (i.e. no normal embies to put back, which also is a strong indicator that there never would be), we've agreed that the donor route (which would be the next stage for IM) isn't one we're prepared to take, so that would pretty much end ttc for us. Hmmmmmmm.....

Well, if any of you are still awake after that little lot, you deserve a medal! Love and hugs to you all, the newest of the Barca babes.....xxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi Ellie

Couldn't read your post and not write anything.  Sounds like you had a good thorough appointment in Bareclona and you must feel a lot clearer about things now and the next steps.

The news about the sperm on the Friday must have been a bit of a bombshell & it's interesting that Dr Redondo picked up on this without even reading the notes.  You are being brave having the PGD done and let's hope that you get some lovely embies to put back.

Enjoy your time out from tx.

Louise


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Me post!!

Just wanted to say that reading all your posts have really helped me this morning. After the 'BFN' last Wednesday, I threw myself into work even driving up to an exhibition for 2 days on the wednesday night. I convinced myself that I was okay. But then on Monday it hit me and I've been feeling really down(which rarely happens to me). Today after reading your posts, in particular Lisa and River I realised that I am not alone with how I am feeling and have burst into tears at work!! Everyone is in shock as this has never happened in the 9 years I've worked here! Anyway, I totally empathize with the messages as I have been struggling with the fact that it is Easter Weekend coming up and everyone is doing 'Family' things. I have a younger brother and SIL who are coming up to my parents this weekedn and they have 2 beautiful daughters (4 & 6 months) and I think I am dreading seeing them all and putting on my usual brave face. So much so that I have told my parents to say we have gone away. Now I feel guilty for putting them in this situation.

Anyway, Love and luck to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## Womb with a View

I haven't been around for a couple of days ladies and just catching up....

  Oh Badger.  I am so very sorry this isn't your time.  I was certain it would be.  What the hell is going on here?  We all know how much this is a blow to you.  Feel so inadequate right now, I just don't know what to say other than I am delighted to see that fighting spirit.  You won't be beat.  As Bel says, you will get there in the end.  Thinking of you sweetheart. xxxxx

Giggles - you have gone through sooooo much.  Your courage is admirable.  I don't think, unless we've been there, anyone can really understand.  You've been through 2 lots of traumas - cancer and IVF.  One life threatening, one life "giving".  You have shown great courage.  It is no wonder you are feeling the way you have done.  You've been "surviving" and now you're "resting" for Easter, it's hitting you hard.  Your post resonated with me totally - not wanting to see people, not feeling like the old you.  It's not that you are not a nice person Lisa, you are a hurt person.  I am thinking of you and here for you.  With love. xxxxx

Pos. Pen - again I can totally understand where you are with "putting your life on hold".  Both yours, Giggles and River's pain are felt by us all and yet we try not to share that for fear of being rejected, frowned upon, misunderstood or just plain miserable.  I think you've all been really courageous in expressing your grief, including me.  My DP and I decided we were putting our lives on hold and after our second to last BFN we decided not to and have been looking for a new home or thinking about having work done on ours.  However, it's not easy as I am always thinking about "well, this time in 3 months time, I could be having IVF again...."etc.  However, I think it's very important to send the universe a message that things ARE moving, otherwise, I believe, the universe sees us as being stuck and NOTHING moves, including our IVF journey.  This, of course, is just my belief.  xxxx

Bluebell - sweetheart, lovely to hear from you......always there supporting us.  Thanks for your lovely IM and please forgive me for not replying you (among the other 20 or so I haven't yet answered!!!) as I've been so busy. Hope you are now sorted with the lovely Ria.  Having read your post, one thought sprung to mind....that if I don't become a Mummy (inconceivable) then I will completely change my life as I am not prepared to live the life I have created without my babe.  It was all designed around being a "family".  If I am not to have my own family then I will create a very different life.  Have no idea what that is or where as, like I said, being "child free" is not an option!  Thanks for sharing your experience, bless you. xxxxx

Plurps - so sorry to hear you're feeling depressed.  It is only expected I suppose but doesn't make life easier saying that.  This wall of sadness that hits us is often out of the blue after a BFN.  Thinking of you. xxxx

River - you ARE changing your life!!  I think the universe will most defo being listening and watching and will respond accordingly.  I admire you and DH completely.  xxx

Twiggy - I do hope you've now got the answer you were looking for.  Sorry, I have no idea about spotting and Prostap.  Hugs. xxxx

Boakie - you are so right.  So sorry to hear about your Dad.  It makes one realise there is a world outside IVF and others do suffer.  I hope all gets better very soon for all of you. xxxx

Bel - a BFN often hits us a few days or a week after the event.  No harm done bursting into tears at work....I'm sure everyone will be empathetic now and will only see you as human and someone who currently needs some TLC.  I know what you're feeling re your BIL and SIL and their children.  I went around to my Mum's yesterday......her home was full of children!  Funny thing was, the 6 month old baby (my niece) put her arms out for me, to everyone's astonishment and the old dog lay at my feet......I think they can sense who is ready to nurture and love them, and they can sense my love.  When I left I felt that I had "connected" with the mother in me, nurtured her and reminded her of what it was like to connect with children, which, for me, is very important and, hopefully, keeps my unconscious mind on the "goal" of a baby.  I hope this helps you somehow.  Other than that, don't feel guilty.  YOU must come first.  xxxxx

Ellie - astounded at your UK clinic not pointing this out.  We are not cattle or sheep, we are individuals and should be treated as such.  Quite angry at them.  So glad you feel reassured by the IM, if not completely happy at the choices or course you might take.  Good luck Ellie. xxxx

Me?  Well, DP said last night, quite energetically and forcefully "look AJ, this is not the AJ you once were (hey DP, tell me about it!!!) You've become negative and not positive at all.  In this world you don't get what you wish for but what you focus on"  - hey, maybe he wants my job! - "and you're focusing on all the things that aren't working, all the problems that "might" be causing the lack of a child, all the txs that have resulted in a negative and not a baby!"  He is so right.  So, as of yesterday, I am now choosing between eating extra food or having my baby, and having my baby will win every time.  I am going to shed the 2 stone I've gained through self-pity and the avalanche of BFNs.  I am going to be that old AJ who (forgive the cringe making line to follow) only last year was good looking, fit, young looking and young thinking, who was positive and happy.  I am going to do that before my next IVF cycle.  We are not going to have the Meiosis test (I saw my clairvoyant and he said what I had been thinking and DP had insisted all along) but are going to have another donor.  I am going to give myself until beginning of July (not just cos I want to lose the weight and get my mind positive and strong again) but also because there is a major work committment I cannot and dare not get out of.  I would go again straight away but want to shed that weight.  I am going to do self-hypnosis/meditation every day and focus on my womb, make it strong, make it healthy.  The self-pity has to stop.  Enough.  I am stronger than that.  I'm still on that train, it just wasn't my stop yet.

My dearest friend called last night as I was having my final cry of self-pity and said that, no matter whether I had a baby or not, he thought I was complete and that he loved me dearly and he would come around to take me for a walk if I wanted.  I realised then I must be very, very down as he was being too gentle with me, too understanding, whereas he'd usually tell me to "get up, get on and have another go".  I thought he'd given up on me and then I realised that I'd given up on myself, so he was just picking that up.  Well, I haven't given up on me.  I'm a great person, just like all the women on this site, and I can have a baby!     Just because we buy a National Lottery ticket and don't win after the first or third attempt doesn't stop us from buying another ticket each week, does it!  We have more chance of being a mummy several times over than ever winning that Lottery so I'm buying another ticket to Barcelona!  Rant and lecture to self over!  

Love to you all.  AJ xxxx                    
ps Thank gawd those bubbles are back! xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

God bless you AJ - your post helped me massively and I too will be having a long chat with myself over the long Easter weekend and remind myself that I am totally capable of being happy, healthy and vibrant whilst waiting for my baby and that sitting around feeling sorry for myself and getting grumpy will just keep the babydust away!

New me on the way (or should that be the old PP will return shortly).

Thanks AJ and to every one else who felt my pain and shared theirs too.

Hope you all are finding as much comfort in here as I am.

Pen xx


----------



## Bel

Hi AJ,

Thank you so much for your post. You are wonderful at putting things into words. As Pen said i will also try start taking some of my own advice and concentrating on the good things in my life. I'm have also put myself on a diet and have promised Barney(my dog) at least a 20 minute walk a day. This way at least I am concentrating on something else! You are a star...no wonder you do the job you do!!

Thank-you to all of you also, for understanding and making me realise that I am definately not alone with these feelings I have. At least now we have all found each other there is no reason to feel alone again is there? I am sure that together we will all achieve our dreams one day. Until then, let's keep each other company!

Pen - I agree. I find comfort here too. We'll get through this together and one day be celebrating together.

River - Well done you. What a great idea. I wish we were in the position to do the same thing. I'm sure you will achieve your dream. Please keep in touch with us as i'm sure we will all love to hear how you get on. Bon Voyage!

Badger - Big hugs. Kepp Strong.x

Giggles - As AJ said you are an incredibly strong person and it was your post that helped me grieve. All you said really hit home. It also made me thing about the fact that I have my health and should be very grateful for that. You have amazing courage and are an inspiration to us all. I feel like I have chnaged too. I have cut myself off from a lot of friends with children as I was feeling left out. We went on a night out with them in January and after a drink or two, they told me how much they missed me and I was shocked. I hadn't even thought about how I was making them feel. So I am trying my best to get the old me back. Lots of love,x

Bluebelle - My special 'FF' buddy. It's so nice to see you posting again. I've missed you. I hope you all all good and Ria realises how lucky she is!! lotsa of love,x

Plurps - It's horrible isn't it. But you sound like a strong person. I'm sure you will start to feel better soon,x

Twiggy - Sorry I can't help either. Have you tried to e-mail Ruth again. I have e-mailed her a couple of times this week and she's replaied.xx

Boakie - All you can do is try....as they say you've got to be in it to win it!! Sorry to hear about your dad. God bless,x

Holly - Thanks again for everything,x

Paxi - Sorry you have been feeling scared. I can understand your concerns, but I'm sure you have 2 healthy twinnies on board!! Thank you for your kind words. I hope you are right about us.xx

Me - Well, I think it's time to take some time out re-group and get my head and body right again before picking the frosties up. So looks like it will be June for us. Until then I'm going to try and think about life in general (like I used to do)...many years ago!!!

Love and luck to all...thanks for being here,

Bel,xx


----------



## twiggy2

River - Oh my gosh!! How exciting!! I hope it all goes really well for you - keep in touch. x

AJ - What an amazing post.

Bel - Glad to see you posting again, I hope you will start to feel a little bit stronger each day.

A big hello to everyone else.

Love Twiggy XX


----------



## Womb with a View

Wanted to share with you the words that I've written out to repeat to myself whilst meditating/in self-hypnosis.  They may help or maybe you have some suggestions (please):
My body is healthy
My womb is healthy
My womb is ready to receive a baby
My womb is ready to carry a baby
My womb is ready to receive an embryo
My womb is read to carry an embryo
My body knows how to carry a baby
My body is healthy and knows how to conceive
My womb knows how to conceive
I can carry a baby in my womb
I can be pregnant
My womb is healthy
My blood supply to my womb is good
The surface of my womb is inviting to my baby
My baby can easily implant on the surface of my womb
There are invisible hands to help my baby implant in my womb
It is time for me to get pregnant
It is time for me to be a mother
Every cell in my body is ready to be pregnant
Every cell in my body knows how I can be pregnant
I welcome pregnancy
My womb welcomes implantation
My womb welcomes pregnancy
I am fit and healthy
I am young and fit
My womb is young and fit
My womb is strong
The muscles in my womb are strong
The lining of my womb is soft and waiting for implantation
I am ready to be pregnant
I can and will be pregnant
I will carry a baby in my womb
I am ready to be a mummy
I am ready for motherhood
I accept a baby into my life
I accept a baby into my womb
I accept an embryo into my womb 
I welcome a baby into my womb
I welcome a baby into my life
My womb accepts a baby
My womb accepts an embryo
I accept motherhood
I can be pregnant
I can be a mother
I am going to be a mother
I am now getting pregnant
I am now accepting a baby into my womb
I am now accepting a baby into my life
I am ready for motherhood
My womb is warm and ready for motherhood
My womb is warm and ready for pregnancy
My womb is warm and peaceful
My womb is warm and secure
My womb is inviting for my baby
My womb is a secure and healthy place to be
I love my womb
I love my body
I love my baby
I love myself
I love me
I love my life
I am ready

Where is everyone?!!!  Miss you. xx


----------



## RSMUM

WoW!AMAZING!!! BRILLIANT!                      

D x


----------



## MichelleM72

AJ I think you've got it sorted!   Wonderful list hun!  I may borrow it if it's ok. 

I do hope everybody's well, happy and healthy.     

Love,
Michelle xxxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

have been offline for 5 days as my computer broke..has been hell as Ive missed you guys and feel like I havent a clue whats going on.. 

Aplogies for missing anyones test dates, have been thinking of you all and wishing you the best..Badger was so sorry to hear of your BFP...hope your ok and lots of hugs to you xxx

I m going to read through all the posts now and catch up properly and then post again tomorrow,


Love and hugs to you all..

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - fantastic meditation hun, really amazing!  You are truly an inspring person and you will get your family, you really will. Keep faith. I always feel more positive in the Spring, all that new life, eggs, Thinking of you.  

Bel - do not feel guilty. You must do whatever you need to do to cope with your BFN, I'm sure that your family will understand and quite frankly, if they don't then that is just too bad. You will get the old you back, it just takes time.Sending you  

Lesleyjane - good to hear from you.

Michelle - good luck with your FET on 17th, not long to go at all! Sending you tons of     Really hope that this is your time.

Boakie - very sorry to hear about your Dad. I do hope that his health improves soon, my Dad nearly died last year but made a very good recovery and I'm sure that your Dad will too. Thinking of you.

Ellie - goodl luck with your treatment at IM. Love the idea of a Barca Babe! 

Cesca - good news on your donor.

Gigglygirl - aww, so glad that your lovely dog could be a comfort to you, I love my fur baby and so does DD, if I never have another baby, then I will have more fur babies.....and they will be her "brothers and sisters".

Bluebell - lovely to hear from you, hope that it means that the sleeping and feeding are getting a little easier!

Jo - hope that you have a lovely Easter weekend with your DS and that you both eat too much chocolate!  

Hello to all those that I haven't mentioned, but thinking of you all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie from me..I'm losing track of everyone again... ..is anyone out there in their 2ww? 

Michelle and Twiggy ? are you up next? How did you get on, Twigs?

Boakie - so sorry to hear about your dad.Thinking of you.

casca - brill news! Not long now until you get your dates..

Casey - you too! Finally!

Lesleyjane - thanks for the IM - hope it's not long now...

Aj - you are a star!

Bluebell - HIYA! SOO lovely to hear from you!Any more pictures of the lovely Ria?

There's so many of us now..sorry don't have time to say Hi to you all..just sending you all      and a little bit of 

D x


----------



## Sarahjane

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining in - I'm having tx at Fertimed, CZ at the moment.  I've been allocated a donor and I've just started Kliminorm (czech for HRT). Can anybody tell me how long it is from when they start stimming the donor to the time of egg retrieval?  Also, started HRT yesterday on Day 1 of AF - when should my AF stop?  

Good luck to everyone in 2ww, hopefully I will be on that list soon!

Hi to Minerva from IVFConnections thread and also to HEM - hope you hear from IVI Barcelona soon.  Special hello to Weeble - wishing you a successful trip to Olomouc.

Love Sarahjane.


----------



## valie

Hi Casey  Just wanted to say well done on getting a donor! You must be very excited. That was quite quick too, hopefully a good sign.

Wishing you lots of luck with the cycle.

I haven't posted much on this thread lately cos nothing much is happening with me. Still waiting on a donor. But I have kept an eye on you all. It's heartbreaking to see so many BFNs. You would think statistically we're due a good run soon. I sincerely hope so. 

Valie xx


----------



## boakie

Hello Guys Boakie here,

Sat at work and I keep wishing that the phone would ring or Ruth would email me with news of a donor but I keep thinking because of my negative blood type  I am going to be waiting  ages for one ....

Feel like everything is getting to at the moment , I am trying to deal with everything all at once.


Boakiexxxx


----------



## luz

Hello all,
I'm new to posting. I've been following this thread for the past few weeks while agonising over whether to go for donor eggs and have finally plucked up the courage to join in if you'll have me! Have had 6 failed icsi s and am now 41. I am looking at going to Ceram or IM Barcelona. 

Love Luz


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies,
Well, a much happier couple of days for me inc some gardening (yes, must be nearing middle age!) which I've found very therapeutic and quite consuming actually. All those new things that grow, hopefully it'll be a sign of things to come round here.  

Luz, welcome. Hope your stay on here is a short one and you get your bfp soon! The girls are great and we'll look after you. Is your name taken from the Spanish for light? My name means Rabies Very Bad Man (yes, really!) in Greek. What a lucky lady...

Sarah Jane, welcome to you as well! 

AJ, your posts made me more positive instantly. I know exactly why you do the job you do, you must be very good at it. With your positive attitude you'll be a Mummy somehow, I know it. You obviously have people around you who love you very much.    

Bel- Hope you're ok today. I feel like you and I have a lot of the same feelings in common, or at least you seem to be able to say what you mean really well and I can empathise totally. Here's to a speedy BFP to the both of us!

Twiggy, good luck for your upcoming cycle, and the same to Casey. Hope it all goes swimmingly.   

Boakie, haven't seen you in chat for a while. Hope you're ok, we just have to be patient sometimes, but really it is a major pain in the backside!

Valie, nice chatting to you on Mon. Hope the waiting is going ok and you're having lots of non-tx related fun!

Hi to everyone else, won't do a mega personals list as am a lazy lady who needs a bath after all this gardening! Am thinking of you all though...

Wish me luck, going to visit my miserable friend who just had her baby tomorrow. Taking DH for moral support, hoping it will be a quick visit!   

Joyeux Paques à tout le monde!!! (Happy Easter)
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nycdreams

hi!

may i join you ladies. I joined the other thread too but I just noticed there are more recent IVI B women in this thread.  I am 37 years old, living in NYC and I have diminised ovarian reserve.  My husband has no issues.  I have tried 7 IVFS all negative - never been pregnant  Sad

I am on the list at my medical clinic for DE but it is taking forever.  So I had my first consult with IVI Barcelona in mid-february for Donor Egg and now i am waiting for match.  I am looking for a donor who is light brown to dark brown hair with brown eyes who looks like me (I have basically plain features - nothing distinguishable).  I thought the match would be very quick but it's already been two months.

Do you IVI B ladies know how long it takes to get a match?  I am eagerly awaiting for a match while all of our friends are having babies...!!!  Should I be more aggressive in getting a match - should I contact my doctor at IVI B?  Any advice you have would be very very much appreciated!!

best of luck to everyone
nycdreams


----------



## HEM

nycdreams 
I have been to IVI B and was told approx 4-6 weeks for a match  though timescales change depending on your matching criteria- I am waiting too for a donor, I am sorry I can't be more help that that

Helen


----------



## hola69

HI everyone and Happy Easter to you all!!

Giggly you are sounding a bit more positive and I hope you are feeling happier as you deserve it..you have a had a tuff time..hope you ahve a lovely easter with your DH and furry baby.. |I lost mine for half an hour yesterday and flet like I was going to have a heart attack until we found him..think i would have been devastated if I hadnt found him....

Ms. Minerva..thanks for the hello..how are things with you?? well I hope? xx

RSmum/debs...lets hope  eh ...Where are you up to now..have lost track as been offline for so long..hope alls well?

AJ- hope youre ok..mediattion is fab..I have been practising it for a couple of years now..it is difficult some times to totally focus and relax but I truly think it does work..good luck..

Welcome to NYCdreams and good luck, welcome to luz.

Boakie..hope youre ok.know howyou feel I keep hoping for that call too..Try and relax though and dont let everything get on top of you.

River - I loved your post and think you are making a great decision..I keep thinking of doing a similar thing and going to Spain to my sisters..but trying to be sensible as I have a good job here and need to stay focused on things..Im waiting to see what happens with my DE at ceram when Im matched but think if its a neg I may just hop it...will have to see..but I wish you every success and please keep in touch..good luck with your journey..lots of love xxx

Valie..Ill wait with you  

Casey..greta news..good luck with your cycle xxx

Sarahjane - welcome and hello to you...xxx


Bel , great to hear from you and we still miss you..xxx

off to the pub now..love to you all

Lesley xxx


----------



## nikkiank

Lovely ladies.....  

I wanted to wish you all a Happy Easter.  

May your eggs be big and chocolatey and your bunnies have extra fluffy tails...   

No clues to who has already had a glass of Easter Vino.

lots of love
Nikki xxxx


----------



## cesca

Nikki You naughty girl!!!! I think I will  follow suit but will have to indulge in a sangria and get in the Spanish mood!!! I just hope our lovely senorita doesn't give us chocolate eggs!!!


----------



## cesca

Oh yes..  happy Easter everyone, may it be a peaceful one  xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hello everybody 

Just wanted to wish everyone a fab Easter - I hope you all have a lovely relaxing long weekend with lots of chocolate 

Lots of Love
Jennifer

ps - Any updates for the list, please send me an IM - Thanks


----------



## Womb with a View

....Nikki!!!!!!!!  May our eggs be big and FERTILE!!!!!!!!!    

Happy Easter Bunnies!  xxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Evening everyone,

just wanted to say welcome to our new ladies just joing us.

Sarahjane,good luck with your treatment at FERTIMED

Luz,

you,ll be in good hands with thatever clinic you decide on.IM and CERAM are very popular clinics for us abroadies..

Nycdreams,

good luck with IVI,hope you get your donor soon.

Got results of hcg back today,was less than 1.Wont bother doing that again if i have another bfn,its like rubbbing salt into the wound!
Glad work has been very busy,takes my mind off things.

Hope everyone has a nice long weekend,im working Fri,Sat,and Mon!shucks

love  badger


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sarahjane - hello! Good to see you posting on FF.

Welcome to Luz and Nycdreams! 

Jennifer - good to see that you are home safe and sound after your recent scare.

Nikki - have an _eggs_cellent Easter weekend!

Lisa - glad that you enjoyed your gardening, I love to sit in the garden, glass of wine or cup of coffee in hand and watch DH working away... 

AJ - hello to you.

Boakie - I am negative blood group too, I know it means a longer wait but I am just going to try to be philosphical about it, it gives me longer to lose weight and get really fit before I get pregnant! (How's that for positive thinking!)

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ms Minerva!  That's definitely a 10 out of 10 for positivity!  

Welcome to our Newbies!!  May your stay be short!

Boakie - I'm sure your wait will be very worth it. xxx

I'm so eggsited about Easter and that's no eggsaggeration!  I also have great eggspectations for us all!

Oh my.  It really is getting to me.  Feeling eggstremely daft at the mo.

Love to you all.  AJ!! xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ -  You do crack me up! Sometimes I think that I am a bit scrambled, other days I worry that I am too hard boiled.  

I hope that nobody poaches my ideas! If they do, I'll fry them!

I think that I just need coddling... 

Sorry, can't inflict any more dreadful egg puns on you! 

Jules


----------



## nikkiank

Oh My.... Jules and AJ..... what happened after I logged off...  

All those puns just CRACKED me up!!!  

nx  
Yep.... think I'm finished now!


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls,

Just wanted to wish you a 'Happy Easter'. I hope the Easter Bunny is good to you all. I've already eaten a whole Easter Egg and it's only 8.30am. Oopps....maybe I'll start the diet again on Tuesday. Well I think AJ and Jules have used every egg pun, so I won't even attempt one!!! You two are funny!

Love and luck to all...may all your dreams come true,

Bel,xx


----------



## casey

Hi all 
Just to say HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE !!!!!!!!    
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi, I know I've not been around for a while, but I have been looking in from time to time. If anyone says to me "you teachers get all that time off, it must be great" I'll kick 'em. Since Monday I've done nothing but plan, plan and plan. 

Anyway, I have noticed a big shift on the board, more positiveness which is great to see. AJ, you are indeed the most eloquent of abroadies and your meditation chant was great. I think I'll print it off and have a go at it myself, if you don't mind that is. Very pleased to see you are feeling more positive. Love all the silly eggy jokes, very appropriate for some of us Donor egg IVFers.

Welcome to the new girls; Luz - we went with Ceram and found everyone to be extremely friendly there. NYCdreams, really hope you get your donor soon.

Well I really hope everyone has a VERY HAPPY EASTER  and that spring has finally sprung and we're all going to go onto getting some BFP's.   

Love Lara x


----------



## safarigirl

Happy Easter to everyone - i'm not going to even try and easter (egg) pun, as i'm still laughing at the other posts - well done for bringing us all some smiles.

Ms Mnverva and Aj     for all those puns ....

Will be thinking of everyone, and hoping for lots of good news on this board during and after easter .... Heres to a peaceful, restful Easter to everyone .....


----------



## valie

Lisa,

How awful! I would hate to be visiting a friend with a new baby. It must really be rubbing salt in the wound. I hope the visit went ok but you're a braver girl than me! At least you've got it over you by now. 

Loved all the eggy puns by the way, and as someone said may all our eggs be fertile!

Love to all,
Valiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ladies, don't blame me for all the puns.....it was Ms Minerva who egged me on!  I lay the blame on her.....but what would you eggspect?!   (Hey, makes a change from me blaming Safarigirl!!)  

Lara sweets, you teachers have a tough time don't you.  I hope you get to relax as much as possible. xx

Have a great weekend!  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Meant to say guys that I met the lovely EartheKit today and her angel Sam!!  He was, of course, everything I thought he would be.....a real darling.    We should have him as our mascot! xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

.............And he's only just gone to bed

Off to terrorise Sasha B and her cats tomorrow.....

BTW - AJ looks very glamourous and nowhere near the age she declares!!!

Jo  XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## luz

Thankyou for all your lovely welcomes.
Gigglygirl- yes, Luz is Spanish for light. I hope this stage of the journey will bring some light at what has  at times seemed a very long and very dark tunnel. Still, Spring is in the air. Who knows, for all of us this time next year......

Happy Easter everybody

Luz


----------



## RSMUM

sent you some bubbles Luz

Happy Easter to you all, hope the easter bubby is generous!

D x


----------



## crusoe

Hi 

I'm just dropping by to wish everyone a very Happy Easter. 

Like so many of you I have been in a pretty dark place recently and haven't posted very much but that doesn't mean I haven't been thinking about the wonderful people I have met here.

Hopefully this time of new life will bring good things for us all.

Lots of love and luck
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies, just a very quick one following a 4 episode DVD marathon of 24 and much shouting at the TV later it's time for bed!

Just wanted to send a hug to Crusoe after your post today, hope you're ok. I hope the new season will bring us lots of happiness and good things too, and that a few good things will come your way soon.

Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Just wanted to pop in and say...

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE ABROADIES!!!  

love Sasha xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

A bit late here, but wanted to wish you all a Happy Easter.  Hope you've enjoyed your weekends.  Mine's been busy, I haven't been online really at all this weekend.

Well we got our phone call Friday morning, we're leaving for Spain Wednesday, FET on Thursday!  I'm not really sure what I'm feeling atm, but just want Thursday to get here.

Sorry I'm a bit out of the loop with where everybody is, but want to wish you all the best and send my love.         

Welcome to luz and any other newbies that may have joined us. 

Michelle


----------



## HEM

Michelle

Good luck with your FET on Thursday!!!!!!!

Helen


----------



## Lara B

Michelle, all the best for your FET.  Sending    that it will give you the BFP you so want.

Love Lara x


----------



## pearl

Hi everyone,

Hope you all have had a nice relaxing weekend.
Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I have been trying to get online every now and again just to catch up with things.

Michelle I wish you really good luck for your FET on Thursday, send loads of   your way.

I am still waiting to go back to Spain for my FET but AF has not yet arrived (last AF after my BFN was the 5th March) has anyone else expired this type of problem?


----------



## valie

Michelle,

Good luck with Thursday! I hope it all goes well for you and we all get some good news out of it. 

Will be thinking of you

          

Love Valie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nycdreams

Happy Easter to everyone!  Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.

Are any of you ladies with IVI Barcelona?  I had my initial appt with them in mid-feb and am still waiting to hear back from them - they are also slow to respond.  My only requirements for match are brown hair, brown eyes, fair skin and looks like me facially (I don't have any unusual features).  Blood type is not an issue.  How long do they usually take?  I thought it was a few weeks?  Any advice you ladies have would be wonderful.  I feel lost in the process.  I am also thinking of switching to IM Barcelona - does anyone have any thoughts?  I met with Dr. Redondo at IM in feb and liked her although I thought clicked better with Dr. Castillon at IVIB.  I appreciate all your advice and thoughts!

best
CC


----------



## radnorgirl

Michelle,

Sending you lots of positive vibes. Best of luck with your FET

Helen
x


----------



## twiggy2

Hello Everyone 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!

Michelle - Good luck for Thursday    

Rsumn - I think your right Michelle and then me next how scarey!! Have you any dates yet??

Pearl - I hope your AF turns up soon, I think it takes a while for your body to adjust after all the fertility drugs I think I went about 45 days last time.

Badger - sending you  , sorry to hear about your BFN.

Flippy - Not long to go now! I hope things are ok now after your scare. x

A big hello to everyone Love Twiggy XX


----------



## nikkiank

Michelle

Lots of luck honey!!!         

love Nikki 

XXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Michelle 
    
Deb x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Michelle - lots of luck for your FET!  

Hope that everyone had a good weekend and that the easter bunny brought us all lots of yummy easter eggs!

Well, less than a week now until we fly to Spain, so very busy getting ready, making lists and starting to pack. Excited and a little nervous!

Sasha - thanks for popping by, always good to hear from you, so glad that your pregnancy is going well.

Hello to all the Abroadies,

Jules
xxx

I didn't type easter bunny, really I didn't! I typed Easter


----------



## RSMUM

Yeah, and I typed " easter bubby"  instead of easter bunny   

Good luck in Spain - you must be getting sooo    
D x


----------



## MichelleM72

Thanks lovely ladies! 

Jules, you're so organised, I haven't even thought about packing yet and we're leaving the house Wednesday around 7.30 am!   Luckily I'm only working 'til 1.15 tomorrow, so I have all afternoon to get ready.  I do know that the weather's supposed to be lovely - I'm so looking forward to that!   

Pearl, I hope AF shows up for ya hun. 

Michelle xxx


----------



## casey

Michelle
- good luck fpr your FET - fingers & toes xxxxxxxxxxxx for you
love caseyxx


----------



## safarigirl

Michelle wishing you lots of luck with your FET ...

Its very quiet here today - I have a mental picture of all the abroadies lying on a couch somewhere after having overindulged on easter eggs!

Hope everyone is okay ......


----------



## Louise999

Michelle - Just another person wanting to wish you all the best for your FET.  Hope it all goes smoothly and you have some good news to share with us in a few weeks time.

Louise


----------



## boakie

Hello can someone help me please but my mind at rest, I am on HRT but I was due on 2day but have been spotting for the last couple of days and havent come on properly.

Just worried is this normal and why I havent come on properly yet any ideas bit worried

Boakiexxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Michelle

Good luck on Thursday with your   
Sending heaps of     


Sorry Boakie but I can't help you with your question.  
Take care  

Meerkat x


----------



## River

Michelle

I just popped in today as I remembered that you said you were having your FET on 17TH but looks like it has moved now to Thursday?

Best of luck and   , really rooting for you and hope that this will be your time

Thinking of you
Angela
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Hope you're all well. You'll be glad to hear I'm a lot cheerier than last Tues so won't need scraping up off the floor this week! But thanks for being there last week...Back to work today, boo hoo! But it was fine, nice to be back actually. The kids are nicer after a break, well, usually!

Michelle- great news about your FET, I really hope things go brilliantly for you and that these frosties grow well in your tummy. How long will you stay out there for? I heard the weather's nice, hope you get to enjoy some sun .   We'll be thinking of you, packing your t-shirts and shorts and sun tan lotion... Mmmm...

River, how're the big plans going? You must have loads to organise.

I've been to the GP today to ask for a blood form for CMV which I need testing before determining where we are on the list at the Lister. We didn't need it for Greece so haven't been tested yet. My Doc as predicted (he's a tightwad) said we'd need to pay for the blood test ourselves but gave me the form. Did any of you have to pay for it or did your GPs cover it? He said he didn't think it would be very expensive, so I guess we'll just add it to the list of things to pay for. Off to the Lister for my immune tests next on May 5th so we'll see what they turn up.

Right, well, take care and hope you lot haven't eaten as much as I have in the last few days. I've been on a see-food diet, undoing all the good work I've done recently. All that choccy's addictive, I swear!

Byeeeeeeeee!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone had a good easter break.  

Lisa, we had a similar drs, so after hearing of others doing it on here we went to the GUM clinic at our local hospital and they did it for free.  

Once again Michelle, just wanted to wish you Good Luck for your FET on Thursday.   

Just had to let you know that after watching the Family Man prog that was on recently I felt I had to express my feelings, so wrote an email to the TV Times letter's page.  Surprised to say that it has been put into next weeks mag, cut down I have to add, but the sentiment is there nonetheless.  Didn't think they'd print it because I was so negative about it.

Anyway, its getting a bit late, going to check my email and then go to bed.

Night night.

Lara x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope you had a lovely easter? It is quiet on here isnt it? Ive been offline for a bit sorry, as am just playing the waiting game and desperate to get going....didnt mean to neglect you all tho..hope everyones doing ok??

Hope youre FET goes well Michelle..will be thinking of you xxx

Lara..good on ya for writing in..havent seen it myself as knew it might annoy me .. 

Boakie...sorry cant help you with youre question but hope you get it sorted..

Glad youre feeling better Giggly..my doc is a tightwad too  ..so youre not on youre own there..cant help you with the costs in the UK though as I had mine done at Ceram..good luck..

Love to all 

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi everyone

back from a weeks cruising with 6lbs in weight and a bin liner full of dirty washing.

Tried to catch up with all the news Good Luck Michelle for Thursday hope all goes well.

Fell like we are on the home straight now hopefully going back to Ceram at the end of May should of been Feb so seem to have been waiting ages!

Let you know when I have any news

Dawn


----------



## beanie10

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone had a lovely easter, i munched my way through 3 choc bunnies  

good luck michelle with your snow babies!

we are off to ceram on 1st may, hopefully ec from donor on 2/3rd may, fingers-crossed. i can't believe how different i feel since i have been taking hrt, did anyone else notice a change?

well back to work..................have a lovely day everyone 

hugs
jo x


----------



## kone

Good luck tomorrow with FET Michelle        
Hope everyone had a lovely easter i tried to be good.It is very quiet on here at the moment.I started the BCP last thursday and it doesn't seem to be agreeing with me at all.I felt sick monday night and went to bed at 6pm last night i went at 9pm and i have terrible palpitaions this morning might have to go and see Gp .I know you are not supposed to take it with high blood pressure which i have suffered from in the past but last time i had it checked it was o.k Any thougths anyone?
Katherine


----------



## luz

Best of luck for tomorrow, Michelle. Hope everything goes well and that you can relax and enjoy the sunshine.

Love Luz.


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys!  I haven’t been around for a few days but missed you massively!  Phew, was expecting lots of postings,,,,,,,,,it IS quiet on here, isn’t it?!

Jo – thanks for the lovely comment (blush, blush)!  Hope all is well and will catch up with you soon. Xxxx

Boakie – sorry sweets, can’t help you there.  Have you called your clinic or maybe posted one of the nurses on site? Xxx

Luz – hi there and welcome! 

Michelle - !!!!!!!!!  Wow! That was quick!  Wishing you all the very, very, very best for tomorrow and ET.  Xxxxxxx

Pearl – has AF arrived yet?  I have heard of ladies who have had tx and then AF hasn’t played ball.  Hope it arrives soon. Xxx

NYCDreams – we all hate the waiting but some clinics are longer than others, aren’t they?  Haven’t got experience of IVIB but they have a good name. Xx

Ms Minerva – thinking of you and good luck in Spain sweets. Xxx

Crusoe – so sorry to read your posting.  Wish I could shine a light in that dark place for you.  Thinking of you.  Will IM you shortly (up to eyes in work at mo). Xxxxxx

Giggles – hope work turned out well for you today after your break. Xxxx

To all my friends, thank you so much for the lovely Ims.  I will email back shortly…..trying to work and meditate in between is not easy!!  Have lost some weight!  Have emailed the IM with my latest “request” to see what they come up with.  No reply yet.  Miss Dr Walker already.

Love to you all and tons of baby dust to you.
Xxx

Ps Jennifer, hope all is well with you sweets – take it easy! xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to say hello. As usual I wish I had more time to look at FF and miss you all LOADS.

Michelle .....wishing you all the best for your FET.  You are so bright and cheery and such an inspiration.  really hoping this is the time for you.

Gigglygirl ... so good to hear you sounding so upbeat.

Dawn, great to see a post from you.
 
Boakie, River, Mercat, Louise .. nice to meet you !!

Safarigirl .....how ya doin ? You were soooooooo sweet to me when I was pregnant.  Really hoping things happen for you very soon. 

Love to everyone else....RSMUM, AJ, Bel, Kone, Lesleyjane, River, Casey, Valie, Radnorgirl and anyone else I have forgotten.

I've lost touch with exactly where everyone is, but I want to wish everyone BIG PILES of luck and to let you know that I am always thinking of and talking about you all. 

Lots and lots of love,   
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## valie

Hi Boakie,

I'm on hrt as well and mine has also started playing up! With hrt I've always been able to predict AF to the day but lately it's been coming on different days. It was even a week late one time. I don't know what's going on but I'm not panicking yet. I'm just hoping it's a blip and will iron itself out soon. I guess if it doesn't regulate itself back soon then I'll have to change to birth control pill. Not that I need it but I need regular AF for ivf. Give it a while and see, I'm sure it'll be fine. Have you asked a nurse? She might know more.  

valie xx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone ...... this board is sooooo quiet - hoping that means that everyone is having a good break ...

AJ - good to see you posting ...

Michelle - thinking of you today and sending you lots of positive vibes - its raining in london today, so i am sure you have lots of spanish sunshine to warm you ...

Bluebell, bluebell bluebell ... you are so sweet and ria is adorable.  thank you for thinking of me, i am hopefully going to ceram in august and feeling so much better and stronger and up for the challenge once again ....  and i hope those big PILES of luck you are sending dont settle on my bottom!!!!!  

Boakie hope everything is okay ??

Big hello to everyone .... and come back sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning everyone!

Bluebell!!!!!!!!!  I miss you so much.  xxxxxxxxx

Safarigirl - I think of you often.  August won't be long now!  We are, hopefully, going in July.  Just waiting to hear from the IM re my requests and whether they'll let me have another go in July.  I have to wait until July as I won't to shed the 2 stone I piled on with all this heartache and get my mind strong (although not strong today, I can tell you.)  xxxxxxxx

Went to the GP this morning to ask if they'd do a smear and test me for thyroid issues, etc. and I just burst into tears.  In there for about 20 mins sobbing with 2 doctors.  They were fabulous.  They've said they'll test me for immune stuff and get some answers for me as they believe that's what I need (at last,  someone who understands and is doing something to help me!)  I've had to cancel my clients - horrified - as I can't stop crying now.  Stupidly rang the ARGC as they were on my list to chase re the Doctor's follow-up appointment I asked for 3 weeks ago.  They had said, I thought, it would be a month, but what they meant was that someone would call me in a month.  I called yesterday and they said they would call back.  They never do so when I got on the phone this morning, I wasn't in the best mood.  They then said I was looking at probably July before seeing a Doctor.  I hit the roof.  Their answer was that it was busy and if I wasn't happy I should write in with a letter of complaint.  I said that they'd readily taken over £1,000 from me for immune testing, etc and an initial appointment and I felt no-one cared, there was no-one to talk to and there certainly weren't any answers and I was not happy.  I demanded that someone ring me back and they said they couldn't (even) promise that.  I got off the phone in floods of tears and spoke to DP who is now ringing them.  He is usually very diplomatic but he said he was "in the mood for them today" which means he'll pull no punches.  Unfortunately I think I've blown it with them as I was very rude, assertive and direct.  I shouldn't think for one moment that Mr Taranissi would want me as a patient now.  However, it had to be said.  They have, at last, got their phone system worked out but, as I said to them, your customers/patients are NOT getting a full and good service for the money you charge.  I am one of those customers and I am not happy and what are you going to do about it?  If they drop me I will chase a full refund.  No joke.  They picked the wrong person if they do that.

End of rant.  Hope this is helpful as I believe WE should be in control, not the clinics.  Taking control, when I seem to have none over my reproductive system, is a major step forward for me.  

Love to you all, AJ xxxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I am sorry this is a definite 'me' post. I just got results back from immune tests my GP did. Apparently I don't have any issues with lupus (serum IgM and IgG antibodies) or ANA (ENA, DNA and centromere). Plus the low platelet count I had last year has gone too. As he said, it's not an exact science. So, I may never know why the cycle failed. It could be a problem with the donor or the sperm. Even PGD or PGS is not infallible. I almost wish they HAD found something - at least then it could possibly be treated.

On a positive note - at least my GP did these tests for me on the NHS! Which is really something, I can tell you.

I'm at an all-time low today for some reason. In reality I should be quite happy. We went for a scan yesterday and the lining was OK (8.2 mm) and triphasic. They did find a wee abnormality, which could be a fibroid, but it would not be an issue, the sonographer assured me. It was well away from the vital areas. So, I'm just waiting for IM to confirm the FET can go ahead next week. 

But my PMA - if I ever had one! - has deserted me. Why would this work - even if the embryos defrost OK - if the fresh transfer didn't? Could it be that the others - although graded 9 and 10 - were chromosomally abnormal and the others (graded 9, 9 and 7 out of 10) were not? The words "this is not an exact science" keep ringing in my ears.

It seems to me that hardly anyone gets a BFP with a FET after the corresponding fresh cycle has failed. I would love to have statistical proof, but when I asked IM they said they had the same success rates in cases where the fresh cycle had resulted in a BFP and in cases when it hadn't. Don't know if I believe that though.

Sometimes I wonder if I'm trying to have a baby or attempting to study for a degree in biochemistry. :-( Don't reckon I'm having much success at either!

Please forgive me for ranting like this. I am sinking into a deep dark place today, for no apparent reason other than a certainty that this is never going to work. Does anyone else ever feel like this?

AJ - I'm really sorry you are feeling bad today. Is there something in the air? Could it be the weather? I don't know. It is good you have already plans in place for July. As I mentioned, I am convinced a new fresh cycle is better than FETs when the fresh cycle has failed. That's why I'm glad IM don't overstimulate their donors - otherwise we might have 20 frosties to go through before we could attempt with another fresh cycle and perhaps another donor. I'm going to try your positive meditation mantra you posted a few days ago! Looks like we both need to 

Michelle - I hope all goes well for you today with the FET. `


Sorry I cannot do any more personals today - I hope everyone else is doing well and apologise again for my negativity.


Kasia


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - i am glad you and your DP are letting ARGC know your feelings!!!!!!  They could at least return calls etc and give you a date on when you CAN have an appointment.  I think its ridiculous that you can spend so much at a clinic and be met with that response - especially one of write a letter of complaint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The mind boggles.  I will picket with you should you need support!  So they have been warned.  Sometimes you do have to take things in your own hands and I have always written letters for bad service etc.  I wouldn't worry about Dr T not wanting you as a patient - i think they need to accept responsibility for taking on people and dealing with them as humans .....  SO GO AJ GO .... I love the idea of your DP "in no mood for them"

I am sorry you are having a down day - it is hard trying to move forward feeling as if you are restrained bureaucratically at each turn.   But you have had a difficult year and its okay as well to have days when you are not feeling strong .....  I do find that sometimes the smallest thing will set me off and i have often cried in doctors office's - sometimes at the sheer frustration of trying to get things done and feeling like i have reached a wall .....

sending you big hugs AJ


Kasia i am sorry you are having a hard time as well - i know that feeling of test after test, wanting some type of answer but none to be had.  I guess you just have to believe it will work, its not an exact science, and belief is all we really can have (I certainly do understand your feeling of will it ever be me as i feel the same and sometimes wonder if i just need to accept another destiny, but I'm not going down without a fight!  But yes, i do understand your comment)  I did enjoy your comment about a degree in biochemistry though!!!!!

Don't go too deep and too down kasia this road is already so hard, we are here for you, to support you and shine some light and breath hope to you .... 
sending you very big hugs and huge golden swaths of light to brighten your day and envelop you ......


----------



## Kasia

Safarigirl - Thank you so much for your kind words of support  It is so good to know that there are people here who understand how hard this is. We have not told anyone of our friends or family we are doing this, so sometimes you feel quite lonely. FF is a wonderful place 

I really hope you are successful with your next tx - you are going this summer, aren't you? Somehow, the failure with DE is far worse than with your own eggs, don't you think? Maybe because or expectations are higher? But, the good thing is that you know you can get pregnant. And you will again! I have never seen that elusive second line and sometimes doubt I ever will. I doubt whether my body is capable of it. Anyway, we must not lose hope - I don't give up without a fight either 

Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Dr Kasia !!!!!!!!!    I know what you mean about a biology degree and we ladies and gents have certainly earned it!  I just know how you feel, wanting to pin something down so you can fix it.  If we stand back, and look at this logically, you've just been given some very, very good news.  THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH YOU!  

The ARGC just called me back (after DP told them in no uncertain terms to "show AJ respect"!) and the head nurse there took time to speak to me about what could possibly be going wrong.  She went right through the donor thingy, my 3 cycles, what the embies were like, etc. and said that she thought that sometimes there are no reasons, that not every embie will implant, no matter how great they are and that there is a degree of luck involved.  (I am still going to see the doctor there though and she is working on my complaint and request to get seen as soon as possible.)  She also said that if you have 3 good embies implanted, they are all the same grade, all the same quality, why is it that only one implants sometimes?  Why not all three?  She has a point.  She also said that my first embies didn't implant but one (or two) were implanting on my first FET, so why was that, considering the so-called best embies got used first?

So Kasia, I suppose my point is, you just don't know.  I know exactly what you're saying though - fresh cycles have a better success rate but, let's face it, frozen cycles do have a chance.....better than an attempt with your own eggs, sorry to say.  I feel sad when I think we've written off these embies before we've given them a chance.  I did that too but the second time I didn't as you just never know.  Why don't you talk to them?  (Ok, it's been a bad year as Safarigirl says, but I promise, I'm not mad really )  I have taken to talking to my future child every day.  I've made a hypnosis CD for myself to listen to everyday (not too deep as it's more like a meditation really) and I say lots of wonderful things to me, my body and my baby.  Still hasn't stopped me having a bad, bad day today but I have lost weight, felt more positive over the last week, so it must be working somehow!

Safarigirl girl - what we would do with you?  You are a gem amongst gems, bless you.xxxxxxx

I keep thinking of my sister who had sooooo many IVF cycles and kept to the same clinic, didn't even know about immune testing or PGD or Meiosis tests or anything like that, and just kept plodding on, and on, and eventually got her 2 kiddies.  Granted, she did get lucky first time and had her son, but from then on it wasn't so easy.  She was 39 when she started and 45 when she gave birth to her last one.  Maybe there is something in what she did, to just keep your eye on the goal, dogmatically keeping going, never weavering, never even thinking "there's something wrong with me" which she has never thought.  Even against the doctor's suggestion that she should give up, she never.    My DP and I are trying to adopt this attitude (which has been DP's attitude all along to be fair) but days like today I feel at my whit's end with it.  I shall pick myself up, dust myself down and go and have a nice day.

Big hugs to Kasia and Cruseo and the lovely Safarigirl xxxxx


----------



## Newday

AJ I am so sorry that you feel so down today keep your chin up!

Kasia good luck

Well our donor has been finalised and we are due to fly out to Spain 26th May lets hope it goes well this time.

There is a prt of me that thinks maybe we should just give in and accept being childless and then when I read everyone elses posts it inspires me.

YOU ALL are truely fantastic people 

we all need to keep our eye on the dream

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

YOU GUYS       It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy when you say such lovely things .... Kasia I am glad that in at least knowing there are others that feel the same way as you, it gives you some hope.  My Dh and I have also not told anyone, and i think most people just think we have accepted being childless (I keep dreaming of the day I can walk into them all with a big belly, big grin and sharing our news)  

AJ i love the thought of all your meditations, i  think i need to do this as well, jsut in case the universe is in any doubt about this!!!!!!!  Good for you on losing weight - i got rid of my tummy which seemed to be ivf induced and i feel so much better and myself as well.  

Dawn wonderful news about your donor and date - thats great news and i know from waiting when you finally get the date it all seems so sudden!!!!

Heres definately to keeping all our eyes on the dream .... we only have to look at bluebells ria for inspiration!


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Sorry haven't been around for a while but this is the month when I am doing a lot of "this time last year" when my wonderful little baby was with us and we were a family. I had also been waiting for AF to arrive to start the pill which has FINALLY happened after a 48 day cycle.  I use the word cycle loosely as I don't reckon any ovulation took place.  So emailed IM this morning - but haven't heard anything back yet - not sure how long this takes?

Anyway hope you all had a good Easter.

Michelle - a bit late but hope everything goes ok with the FET today.

AJ - Sorry that you have had a bad time with the clinic.  I hope they find you some answers soon, this "chance" thing is a real pain.  There was an article I read somewhere where the whole DE was looked at and they said that when it didn't work they couldn't pin down why - so the nurse you spoke to obviously said some truth.  Trouble is we want to know what went wrong so we can fix it - but it just doesn't seem to work like that (annoyingly).  I am sorry you are so sad, we all know how you feel, this is an unbelievably nasty rocky road we are climbing to the top of the proverbial mountain - but you will get there!!

Kasia - Don't worry too much about FETs not working - I have friends that went to IM and they have two friends they recommended IM to and all three have happy healthy babies from FET, one girl and two boys and all three on their first attempt at FET.  They were all donor embryos - none of the respective DHs swimmers were used.  But I just wanted to give you some comfort that it does work.  Stay positive, it is hard but I am sure it has some benefits.

Big hello to everyone else.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Kasia

Dear Olivia,

Thank you for your message. 

I am sure you mean well, but I do not fully agree with what you have written.

For a start, I am pretty certain that none of us here will have gone down this route without giving the issues you mention a great deal of thought. Many of us have had to overcome numerous hurdles to get to this point - far more than any woman who gets pregnant naturally at the drop of a hat. 

Whether or not to tell the child the truth about his/her conception is a personal choice, in my opinion. And one we all have to make for ourselves. You are quite right that in the future it will no doubt be easier to find out all these facts, and we all have to weigh up the consequences and make the decision we feel is right. 

But as for bringing them up with dual cultural heritage... why? And in any case, who is to say that we (the parents) will be living in the UK anyway. But even if we do - why on earth would it be necessary to bring the child(ren) up with a Spanish/Russian/Czech etc. heritage? Sorry, I can't understand that one.

As for fitting in with 'English looks' - please... First of all, I'm not ENGLISH - and neither is my partner.  And even if I were - what are 'TYPICAL ENGLISH LOOKS' ?! Please elaborate. This point really interests me.

You mention that donors are paid for their eggs and ask whether our child(ren) would be happy with this. In the UK, many couples do egg-sharing because they cannot afford to keep all the eggs. Some are genuinely altruistic, no doubt, but many are doing it simply to save money. Would any potential children be happier with this? Moreover, I think the donors should be paid something to compensate them for loss of time (attending the clinic etc.) and for their trouble. IVF is no walk in the park. 

As for the issue of the donor being exploited or being too young to give proper consent. First of all - how young is too young?  At the clinic I went to, they carry out numerous tests on their donors and do not overstimulate their ovaries. I am sure they are cared for very well. Finally, as far as I know, as a rule women in Spain are not forced donate their eggs. Correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you once again for voicing your concern.


Kasia


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Kasia - what an excellent post.  I totally and 100% agree with everything you have said.  You have managed to put into words what I was too incensed to do.

Olivia - thanks for sharing your opinion.

Meerkat


----------



## safarigirl

Olivia, I think its a bit out of place/harsh to assume that we are going to use donor eggs as if we are buying the latest (cheap) piece of clothing from the far east.  I find your tone rather patronising assuming that we are all without thought for a donor, our child, their heritage, the donor, the clinic and that we have done no research etc.  I appreciate the point that you are trying to make, but please do not come on here, lecture us and then leave feeling as if you have finally informed us of something we were not aware of.  When a person gets to this point in their journey for a child, believe you me there is a lot of thought behind it, and whatever decison we make is ours, and not for you to inform us of honesty trust etc - do you think we/I am not aware of this?  In many ways i find your post insulting to me, the deciison I have taken, who I am, my DH and our thoughts on DE.  If you want to enter into a debate that would be great, but i do not appreciate your offloading on this thread.  

I do not mean to offend anyone (regulars) on the thread with my post, I just dont like somone thinking they know who i am or my thoughts on this subject.


----------



## luz

Olivia,

When you ASSUME you just make an ASS of U not ME.

Luz


----------



## Ruth

Olivia,
I don't often post as the girls know I am here if they need me.
Thank you for your views but I have to agree with what they have already said. This is not a road chosen easily or without a lot of soul searching.
As a nurse working in the field of fertility for over 13 years and someone who has run egg donation programmes for 10 of those (including for the NHS) couples are being forced into these decisions by rulings made by the HFEA, in theory for the welfare of the child but all that has been accomplished is to reduce the chances of that child even existing and being able to comment on what it feels was the best decision. I know that I can only speak for my centre but no donor is coerced into donation due to hunger or poverty and are well counselled prior to donation. I think you should read up more about the subject before commenting in this very sensitive area.

Ruth


----------



## crusoe

Kasia and especially Safarigirl you have voiced the same views that I hold but done it much more eloquently and politely than I would have done.

Crusoe


----------



## Lara B

Olivia

You have posted a message on this very positive board that I feel shouldn't have been posted.  As the other girls have said the decision to go through DIVF abroad has not been a short sighted one, and we are all very aware of all the issues that it brings.  If donors were properly compensated in the UK then I'm sure it would raise the donor egg profile and more donors would come forward, as it is there is such a shortage that some of us don't have the time left to wait 1-2 years.  Please think carefully before posting such a negative post on this or other boards on FF, its not appropriate.

Lara


----------



## Jennifer

Thank you Ruth for responding to Olivias post  And to the others who have, like Crusoe says, replied much more eloquently and politely than I would have done 

I have briefly replied to Olivias post on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54948.10.html

FF does not allow multiple postings but I have allowed this one to stay as it has already been replied to.

I intend to tell my girls how they were conceived but I will NOT allow women like Olivia to dictate how I bring up any of my children.

I think its sad that, because of her post, I will not be using the Donor Conception Network for advice in the future if I should need it.

Love to everyone, especially those who have IMd me and been upset by this today 

Hugs
Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## HEM

I aggree with the views from Kasia,  safarigirl and Ruth, and all I would like to say is that through out my life I have had major issues to deal with, a broken marriage causing financial and emtional turmoil but the donor egg issue has made me think long and hard and it is not a decision I have come to lightly.  We had counselling to enter into the donor egg waiting list in our UK clinic and counselling is not a requirment at my clinics abroad for the recipients we both felt we had dealt with the possible consesequences that might happen.   In an 'ideal' world we would have no need for donor eggs or sperm for that matter, but unfortunatley we are not in an ideal world and I welcome the precious gift of life open to couples wishing to start a family and with all the choice comes repsonsibility from our judgement. We will all have entered it to this with our eyes wide opened and with an informed opinion, what is right for one person is not always right for another.  We have the choice to bring a life into the world and I feel Love can overcome issues and situations. that might arise... Life is about choice and I for one am pleased we live in a world that gives us this special choice, something we would not be discussing 25 years ago.  I feel it is unfair to judge others when you don't know or understand people's individual circumstances.  I have not put as well as some posts but I do feel that the post was insensitive, I realsie everyone has their own views but sometimes it might be appropriate not to bring things to public domain and take into consideration people's feelings. Olivia Perhaps it best to put this subkect to rest and save people's feelings

Helen


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread. I have lurked on this thread for a while as my next step may be ED - with Create clinic in London linked to a clinic in Cyprus. I have totally accepted ED, but DH wanted to give my eggs one last go. So I'm currently on another 2ww with 2 embies on board - although not being a great responder I wanted to cancel at least 2x during the tx. I will definitely be going to Cyprus if I am unable to conceive with my own eggs. Joined the thread earlier than I thought because I wanted to reply to some posts.

AJ - if you're thyroid results came back as normal, don't just rely on one test. This happened to me, I had 1 normal test, followed by one showing I was hypothyroid about 12 months later (should have tested 6 months later!). I'm now on thyroxine and what a difference! It has made my periods slightly more predictable at 26/27 days rather than a range of 23 - 30 (may not be relevant with ED, but you never know!) and I lost 1 stone in weight without trying!  Bonus!!
Glad the ARGC phoned you back, I have found their personal touch lacking on more than 1 occasion.
Good luck. x

Olivia - I could not ignore your post and I must say I found it negative.
1) Could you please define 'English' looks. I am a scot (100% traced back over several generations) living in the south of England, but have actually been stopped on Oxford Street by someone trying to sell me an Italian / Spanish book as he thought I was from one of these countries. I thought we lived in a multicultural society.

2) I have thought long and hard about ED and have decided that I am the true mother, without me the possible child will not be born. I will grow and nourish the child, and when it is born it shall be my husband and I who will guide him / her through life. I will see myself in that child, just as I do in my job as a teacher - when you have taught a child for a year you can see the input / influence you have had on that child and it is a wonderful feeling.

3) Of course you think about the feelings of the child, but this needs to be done with sensitivity, not with the condescending tone you seem to use in you post - 'I assume.......'.

4) I have talked to a few people who do not know their genetic past. A friend of mine is adopted and has no desire to find her genetic parents (neither does her adopted brother), feeling the people who brought her up are her parents. My father-in-law found out at 21 his father was not his genetic father, has this adversely affected him - not at all. The list goes on. What experience have you got to make these comments? Are you a mother?

5) Why shouldn't donors be paid for their eggs? Have you undergone ivf and what it entails? I feel that you are looking down on other European countries - Britain is not top of the ivf success tables, so we are in no position to make claims that other countries expoit women.

Sorry to the girls on this thread if you feel I gatecrashed, but I could not let this go. My Dh has come home and made some comment about it - not repeatable on here!

Good luck to all,
   
Love mini-me xxx


----------



## RSMUM

DITTO to all the above comments  

And ESPECIALLY huge HUGS to those who were feeling bad enough today is it was  - sigh!...

        to all my wodnerful, intelligent, ELOQUENT abroady mates!!!

Deb x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Olivia,

Thank you for sharing your views with us here.

I am interested that you have not posted since 2004 and yet have made multiple postings on FF today! I would point out to you that this is not allowed on FF. I am curious- what has prompted you to off load on FF today?

It is clear from reading your previous posts in 2004 that your are very keen to get your views across and I note that you are linked to the Donor Conception Network, on whose website it is stated that:

_DC NETWORK is a group started in 1993 by parents who had decided to tell their children about their origins and who came together to support each other.
_

I appreciate that you hold different views from me and from many other members, but I personally find the tone of your post to be insulting, it implies that we have not considered the implications of using donor eggs/sperm abroad and I for one can assure you that I most certainly have and that it has been one of the most difficult decision that I have every had to make.

You also paint a dramatic picture of poor young exploited donors being forced to sell their eggs to rich English woman! Postively Dickensian!

I am glad that you have found telling your children about how they were conceived to be a positive experience. I personally come from a family where due to religious and cultural beliefs, a child conceived by donation would not be accepted. Yes, that is very sad, but that is the _reality_ that I have to live with.

Also I already have biological child I would not want a child conceived by donation to feel in any way different from them.

As to DNA testing, if and when that happens, well, I will cross that bridge when I come to it.

This is all hypothetical for me anyway, as I have yet to conceive a child by egg donation.

I feel that it is probably pointless to put my view across to you, you have your views and I have mine.

Also you seem to assume that we are all English - I and DH come from a mixed European background. I would also love to know what a typically English person looks like! We live in a muli-cultural country and we are not all English roses.

Mini-me - good to hear from you! I remember you from the ARGC girls thread. Good luck with the 2ww! Hopefully you won't need to become an Abroadie but if you do you will find all the advice and support that you need here.

Jules


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello Girls  - gosh you lot are so eloquent, I wish you worked for me!!

Can I echo everything already said in response to Olivias post.

And just on thing Olivia, My son was conceived using donor sperm.  I am now sat here feeling very depressed as a result of your post and feeling that my son is some sort of second class citizen. He has enough problems as it is and you have just dumped another set on us. 

My son doesn't look English - he looks like me!

A very uneloquent and defensive mum

Love to the rest of you - too p***ed off for personals at the moment

Jo


----------



## Womb with a View

I can't even see Olivia's post......oh dear, can someone share it with me?  What happened in that short space of time I left?!!!!  

Love, AJ xxx

oh, just read Jo's posting, poor you   Whatever was said (I can't see the posting) was obviously said by a very hurt and angry person.  We are all hurt on this thread and have enough s**t to contend with, so please be supportive or don't post at all.  (ps forgive me if I've got the wrong end of the stick).


----------



## Ms Minerva

Aww Jo! Sorry that you are upset right now hun, just wanted to send you a big hug! 

Your son is *not* a second class citizen - how could he be with a fab mum like you!

Jules


----------



## Plurps

I want to congratulate you ladies on being sooooooo fab and wise with your words.  

 
to all

P


----------



## nikkiank

Jo

Sending you loads of hugs....   please don't feel like that.

I have just read Olivias post too and it has made me feel stick to my stomach but I am glad to see everyone else has posted the most eloquent posts.  I think I would have been too angry to post anything other than rude words....  Well done my lovely friends

I am SO glad that we are all here to give eachother such wonderful support through all this most difficult journey that isn't helped by narrow minded individuals

lots and lots of love to all my wonderful friends on this thread!          

Nikki xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Well put Nicki!!


----------



## earthe kitt

Olivia appears to have been zapped - well done Tony (or whoever did it on your behalf)

Jo  XXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

If anyone really wants to read Olivia's post, then it is still available on the Topic: going abroad - russia or czech repub.

It seems that Olivia was so keen to get her views across, that she posted multiple posts! 

BTW, Olivia has not been online since she posted her messages, so she hasn't yet had the benefit of reading all our words of wisdom.

I will be interested to see whether she responds to the points so eloquently made by the Abroadies.

Warning! Do not read if suffering from high blood pressure! 

Jules


----------



## Izzy x

What about posting on her website??


----------



## cesca

Having just read Olivia's post i found it very unsetling. Anyone who posts that kind of view is totally unaware of anyone else's feelings. The best way to treat someone of that nature is to shrug it off and forget about her. In life we will all come across people like her and maybe in a  strange sort of way she has done us all a favour , we can all now be sure as to how to deal with it.Ignore it and get on with our lives.


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Olivia,
I know that posting on this website feels like a very positive way to get your views across about donor eggs, but do keep in mind how your post is likely to be received and how you are likely to feel about it in the future.   I assume you won't be sharing more posts with us as, not only is this recommended as the healthiest basis for posters on here to live together (kindness, caring, support and understanding, etc. being the basis of all good relationships), but because IP addresses can be chased which will certainly make it easy for FFs moderators to ban you. When they (moderators) ask you to leave the forum, what will you say?  When you find out that your right to post has been squashed because of your lack of compassion and empathy, what will you say?  You will, I assume, be apologising to all abroadies here who are NOT "English" but have Czech, Russian or Spanish backgrounds - this will certainly explain why they don't quite seem to fit in with English looks, but neither you nor your organisation seem to share this particular understanding or awareness.
Yes, egg donors are more freely available abroad, but this is because they don't have the HFEA interfering - maybe you're not happy with this?  Are you happy that you have exploited this site to vent your personal anger about some unresolved personal issue? 
Please, please do give these issues your proper thought before posting anywhere in future.  You will have to live with your reputation for the rest of your life.
With best wishes
AJ

(Safarigirl, what you do is copy and paste the original posting, then change the wording......good larf!)


----------



## Lara B

AJ

Very well put.  

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

And, on a serious note....here is my heartfelt reply:

Where has the "burst bubbles" icon gone?!

Olivia, Cesca is right.  However, as so much as been said already, I will continue to finish my post.  I am astounded to find that you are promoting the donor conception network organisation (or perhaps you work for them?) as your website address would indicate this.  Your posting, if you don't mind me saying, reeks of ignorance, lack of understanding and lack of empathy for us.  If you do work for the donor conception network, I for one question your suitability.  You are entitled to your opinion, but it is just that - only one opinion and not welcome here it would seem.

Bye.  AJ


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

just back from 2 days away with work and caught up with all the postings..

well what can I say re Olivia's post that hasnt been said by my wonderful FF friends..I actually felt quite sad and upset when I read it..as this lady obviously has no idea what a tought decision and time we have with the pain of not being able to conceive naturally..does she think we just took this decision without any thought at all? Ill stop now because I dont want to launch into a rant but well done everyone for saying what I feel too..I actually had a pain in my chest after I read the posting..how dare she!!

Thanks Ruth for being so eloquent and sensitive xx

Michell..hope youre FET is going ok?

Jo..youre son is top of the class and so are you ..youre a wonderful Mum and dont let that woman make you feel sad sweetheart xx

Love to you all and some hugs too,

Lesley xxx


----------



## Newday

well you have said it all girls! I was just amazed that someone should write such tripe and sign their name to it. It is because of people like her me and Dh are not telling anyone about our DE cycles. Oh and by the way Dh is half Italian so I don't think any child will have "typical English" looks what ever we do.!!!!!!

     Olivia get Lost!

Dawn


----------



## badger b

I agree with what everyone has already said,so insensitive to post that mis-informed rubbish.IVF and DE is one of the hardest things anyone can undertake with all the emotional stress that goes hand in hand with it,i think i can positively say that each and evey one of us took careful consideration in going down this road and deserve some respect for our decisions,and other peoples opinions dont need to be aired on this site that will upset others.
Love to all,hope everyone is ok

love 

badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Mini-me - thanks so much for your post re immune testing.  I will most certainly keep this in mind.  I also thought your post re Olivia was wonderful.  So apt and to the point, good questions too.  Also   with the   and wishing you all the very, very best for a      xx

Michelle - hope all went well today sweets!  xx

Ms Minerva - great post and questions to Olivia. Infact all my mates are so intelligent and insightful, well done. xxx

RS Mum - hope you are ok sweets and donor/Ceram going well. xxx

Kasia - good luck next week babes. xxxxxx

Badger - hope that you are feeling stronger.  Thinking of you. xxx

Love to you all.  We will all make fab parents.  I saw a posting from Bluebell on the other thread re Olivia and she was sooooooo right.  She said that the most important thing in any child's life is a loving, secure family.  Spot on.  xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - Olivia is already -2 bubbles! Our posts crossed!

I have just checked and Olivia still hasn't been back online since she posted her last message this afternoon - I feel really cross that she hasn't read all our eloquent responses, silly I know,   but I would like her at least to take the time to read and take on board other people's views and also to realise that she has hurt people on here, good, caring people, that are already suffering the hurt and pain of infertilty.

It's like trying to have an argument with someone turns their back and walks away from you - [email protected]@dy infuriating!

I do appreciate that people have differing views on whether to tell or not, but that is a personal decision and we all decide what is best, based on our own personal circumstances, and it may well be in the best interests of the child, not to know!

I also dislike the implication the foreign egg donors are somehow being exploited.

I also feel that by posting in the Abroadies, she targetted us, in short, I feel "picked on!" If she had posted on General IVF chit chat, or Girl and Boy talk, it wouldn't have seemed so much that she was lecturing to us all!

I do hope that Olivia returns to read the responses and to respond to the points raised.

That's it, I'm not saying anymore, I'm not using up my precious emotional energy on this. 

Michelle - thinking of you! Hope that your FET went well!  

Well I am off to Spain at the weekend for our first consultation - with a flying phobic husband and a fidgety 3 year old! 

Love and hugs to all,  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, I checked in at about 3pm and all hell broke loose shortly after! Now I've had to read about 5 pages in disgust... 

Olivia is one brave lady taking on the mighty abroadies. Does she not know our power and strength?   We're like He-Man, She-Ra and Skeletor all rolled into one!! Perhaps she should realise we've already made the decisions that best fit our beliefs and personal situation and her comments are not welcome unless they are supportive. I for one do not wish to be lectured and even more, hate the idea of her lecturing any of you, who have been so lovely to me. I don't think there is anyone among you who wouldn't be a fabulous Mummy and she needs to keep her   shut.

Reading all this though, I wondered if this was really someone expressing their heartfelt opinion or someone stirring up trouble to see our reactions? There's a lot of media interest in our situations at the moment. Who is Olivia? And have I read too many conspiracy theories Hm.

I guess she's entitled to her opinion but I also know mine and I'm secure with my decision. She should read the thread on this topic from a few weeks ago. Until she can be supportive I hope she stays away or gets barred.

AJ- hope you're feeling better, you always say the right thing and cheer the rest of us up. We love you and hope your Docs can give you answers soon. I think you kicked a~# with the ARGC! Go AJ!! I have a seriously underactive thyroid (ie it doesn't work!!) but from an initial test being borderline and them telling me I was fine, then feeling worse and worse for 6 weeks, I went for a second blood test and the result was off the scale. The Doc told me he'd never seen such a jump or such a high result, and it a very short space of time. I guess what I'm trying to say is even if it comes back fine, get another blood test later on if you continue to feel rough. I had the full list of symptoms but it's really worth checking them out. Hope you don't have a prob but if you do at least you get free prescriptions for life!

Jo, will send you an IM. Take no notice whatsoever of people who don't know you or care about you. We all care about you, forget Olivia. She may well live her whole life by her strict rules but my life will be enriched by the decisions I make and the people I choose to enrich it.

Michelle, hope your FET is going well, we're thinking of you.

Love to everyone else, 
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jules - good luck in Spain and I hope all goes well for you.  Yes, my DP too was really very angry at the line about exploiting the donors!  xxxx

Giggles - I also agree that this person was trying to stir trouble (cat amongst the pigeons) and have the sneaking suspicion that she has unresolved issues with her decision to use donor sperm for conceiving her daughter and son (read all her posts)!  I would seriously recommend seeing a therapist!  Thanks for your kind words and it's good to feel loved, bless you.  Several people have IMed me re immune testing and have said that if the symptoms persist, check it again.  However, I don't have any symptoms apart from an aching heart but that's due to being childless at the moment.  So, I guess, no symptoms is a good sign!  

Love, AJ xxx


----------



## olivia m

Dear Everyone who has responded to my original post.  I am truly sorry if I have caused offense.  I certainly intended to be provocative but not offensive and, as indicated in responses, I have probably undermined my whole position if offense has been caused.  I should also say that I posted as an individual and NOT representing DC Network.  It was not the greatest judgement on my part. However, my posting came as a result of both deep concern and considerable knowledge and research. I hve spoken to a number of women who have gone abroad and regretted it.  Also to a large number who say that the issues I raised in my post had not been brought to their attention by any outside party - clinics either here or in the country of their choice - and that they were pleased to have the opportunity to think about them before making their choices.  They are the things no-one really wants to think about.  At an international conference in Berlin recently there were representatives from all the countries that UK (and other European) women are going to for egg donation.  There was considerable anxiety about exploitation of donors...even in Spain, where I understand Polish migrant workers are sometimes targetted for recruitment for their light skins and blue eyes.
Once again, I'm truly sorry if offense has been caused and am happy to debate specific issues as they arise.
Olivia


----------



## Kasia

Dear Olivia,

Thank you for your second message. 

Very quickly, since it's past my bedtime. Could you please answer the questions I asked in my reply to your orginal posting? I'd be interested to hear your views.

Secondly, could you please substantiate your claim re. Polish workers being exploited in Spain for egg donation? How exactly are they being 'exploited'? Targeted does not equal exploited by the way (even if what you say is true). I'd like to know more details about this. How, when, why etc. Or is this simply heresay? 

Many thanks in advance,


Kasia


----------



## weeble

Olivia I have replied to you on the Czech thread but just wanted to say quickly that personally I'd just prefer it if you'd go to hell. 
Weeble

Ps Everyone of you ladies are going to make brilliant mums, don't let this horrid opinionated woman get to you.


----------



## Jennifer

Olivia - You admit to being provocative on this board - As I said to you before, this is not in the spirit of FF which is here to offer SUPPORT to women - not to judge, criticise or condemn our choices.

You made your choices some years ago, now we are making ours - please respect our decisions and leave us to it.  If we want the advice from you or the DCN then we will ask for it although frankly, you have put me off the DCN.


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Olivia.  Thank you for explaining your previous posting.  

If you aren't acting for the DCN then may I suggest you don't quote them (as in your other postings) or put their website on your profile as, in my opinion, you are not a good ambassador for them.

The part of your message that I find most disturbing is where you state "Are you happy that your donor has not been exploited because she comes from a poor background or is too young to give proper consent?" Are you claiming there are clinics out there who use underage donors?  If so which ones please and how do you know this?  Also, are you claiming these clinics know the donors are underage or are you suggesting that the clinics are being duped?  I find it hard to imagine that my donor was underage given my clinic had an age of 28 which I consider to be getting on a little for a donor!  May I suggest that you can't just make claims of this magnitude without qualifying them on this board.  

I am not sure what your intention is Olivia or what motivates you but I sense a lot of personal investment in your postings and emotion which, perhaps, isn't appropriate.  Maybe your intention is pure but your delivery is very lacking.  What I do know is that you are making claims which need substansiating and there is a lot of assumption going on.  

We are a group of bright, caring, loving people who have taken this journey after many of life's knockbacks and we have all thought this through and, of course, know that it is no picnic, whatever the outcome.  It is my opinion that you've used this forum today as a punchbag for whatever triggered off your posting as we know you haven't posted for some time.  

There are two words that spring to mind (no ladies, not those two).  Emotional intelligence.  Perhaps you ought to consider yours before posting again.

Best wishes, AJ


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sorry to butt in but I just wanted to ask Olivia what was the support element of her post?

As someone who deals with this type of narrow minded people on a regular basis (because of a decision I made to stop my sons suffering) I know how hurtful it can be no matter what the 'intention'.

You ladies are fab and I wish you all the very best of luck what ever decision you make! 

  
  ​


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh blimey, havent logged on for a few days and all hell has broken out.... I am not going to say much except Olivia we are all individuals and of course entitled to our say. However everyone on this board are kind, intelligent and caring human beings going through the hardest possible choices in life without you adding your ill-informed unsubstantiated nonsense opinions.

My clinic in Spain and the nurse who is looking after us has more integrity, care and understanding than it appears you have and as such I trust her whole heartedly to only 'recruit' donors who are completely altrusitic in their desire to help others and share the gift of life.

If I had one glimmer of doubt as to whether my donor had been exploited to help me I wouldnt go near them or the clinic and I am sure the rest of the ladies here agree.

You are of course entitled to post your views as we all are, so here is my final view on the subject and I would encourage everyone else not to keep this going as its just adding negative vibes to our board, you have your views and I have mine, unless you can provide facts to back yours up though (I can for mine) shut up!

Pen


----------



## nunyara

Hi Ladies, sorry for crashing in on your thread, I have been lurking for sometime now, not having the courage to join you... however I couldn't help but respond re Olivia's comments.
Olivia, you are so narrowminded and biased in your opinion!
To put this into perspective I will share part of my personal history, I was adopted when a baby as were my siblings - IVF et al was not around in those days, so in effect my parents received donor babies - anomously. We were raised as if we were their own, we certainly felt we were. You say children need to know their exact heritage, I say not necessarily. The laws in Australia were changed in relation to adoption and all adopted children have access to their original birth records so I and my brothers could if we chose to trace our birth parents. We haven't, we have grown up loving our parents and being loved by them - it isn't necessary to know who our "donor" was, or why they did it?  it doens't make a difference! For us, our parents were those wonderful parents who were there there with us no matter what. The lady who donated her baby to my parents was a very, very generous person and I thank her with all my heart.

Now, with technology improvments over the past 46 years I am looking for a donor myself albeit DE. I will be travelling outside Australia for DEIVF it is not a viable option here for someone of my age. I pray that with God's help I will have a baby. If I am blessed he or she will be born with a "mixed" race origin, maybe he or she will have blonde hair, maybe brown or red. Blue eyes or brown eyes? Does it matter?? 
In the end this child will be loved and cherished and will have fulfilled our greatest dream! 

I guess until you have walked a mile in any of our shoes - you will never even come close to knowing! The ladies on this board are so very compassioante and supportive of each other, and I admire each and everyone of them and more than anything I hope their dream for a child will come true no matter where their donor comes from - I'm sure the child will benifit from the greatest gift of all - Love. 

Please keep your opinion and derisions to yourself - no one needs them, no one needs the debate you're so anxious to generate. Your motives are at the very least questionable, your opinions bloodyminded!


----------



## luz

Morning everyone.
It would appear from the times of recent postings that some of us wonderful abroadies did not sleep much last night! 
Everyone on here shows such deep concern and understanding for each other, even when going through dreadful times themselves - we all deserve  to be and WILL BE amazingly caring and loving mothers and will make our own decisions based on what is best for OUR families and not what the latest pop psychologists are pontificating at this particular time and in this particular country.

Now I've got that out of the way, I do agree with Penelope. We do need to stay strong, positive and focused on what the FF ladies do best. If I wasn't so computer illiterate I'd know how to send you all some hugs!

Have a great day!


Love Luz


----------



## nikkiank

Luz

Where you see the smilies above your posting there is a bracket that says [more] click on that and you get lots more smilies

                          

There you go everyone. I am wishing you all a lovely weekend. I am off for a wedding later today. Dh's sister gets married tomorrow. Big family weekend. So I will speak to you all next week. So lets keep our spirits up and as Pen says move right on. Sending lots of love and thanks to one and all for the fantastic support shown here on this thread.

Wonderful ladies...  

love and hugs Nikki xxxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
wow you lot are really fiesty when you get going - but i have to say that i agree with what has been said in relation to Olivia's posting 

Olivia - i find it very patronising that you think we have not considered these issues - i have balanced the need to inform the child of their donor origins with the reality that I could not contemplate having another child if i felt that he/she would be viewed or treated differently to my biological child - these are matters i have also considered in relation to adoption  

In terms of the child's racial and cultural origins - I believe these issues mainly pertain to the family in which he/she is born and raised which the child itself will identify with - but as a matter of fact we chose spain because we DO have strong links with that country and Will be encouraging a child to view spain and its people in a positive light in order to lay the ground to informing the child of the circumstances if his/her conception WHEN the time is right and we feel the child is able to deal with the information and to balance it with the knowledge that we have brought them up in a most loving. warm and supportive family 

You say you have researched the exploitation of donors abroad thoroughly - please quote your sources and allow us the benefit of judging their validity for ourselves  - I trust as much in the integrity of my clinic in spain as i do my clinic in england and i trust in the integrity of the drs and nurses here and there - i find it worrying when it is assumed that anything foreign is seen as 'dubious, shady, suspicious' - it smacks of racism and the notion of superiority - and it would be awful if such notions were extended to the conception of children born by donor eggs/sperm for these clinic

I would be more convinced of your sincerity if i knew you were using your time and efforts to lobby the HFEA about the state of donor IVF in this country - i.e the reasona there are such a shortage of donors - at least this way you would be doing something useful whilst standing by your convictions 

Anyway enought of that now - enough time have been spent and i dont feel the need to get angry with someone who doesn't have the insight or empathy to look at the subject from any other angle than her own  

So girls - quick update I am waiting for ruth to e-mail my meds regime and then we are off on the roller coaster again !!!
Funnily enough I feel in a very strange mood - as you know i'm usually very thorough in my prep what with vits, acu, exercise etc but i feel almost fatalistic this time - as tho well in the past i did everything i was supposed to and got nowhere and this time i feel it will either work or it wont and these is nothing i can do about it - very strange for me !!! but i am not quite at the stage of drinking bottles of wine and saying to hell with it all   

AJ - sorry you are having such a tough time - I hope you can give yourself a break from all this stress and worry about tests etc - its so tough and just it takes over your life and drains you    

Jo - sam is not 2nd class - he's wonderful, fabulous, gorgeous, beautiful, amazing, brave, incredible - and so is his mum !!!!!       

Jules - good luck for your appt in Spain    

michelle - hope your FET went well and you are resting now and taking it easy     

well we are off to london today - dh is running the marathon for a charity called Steps - it is for children with lower limb abnormality's and due to dd's condition is something that is very close to our hearts so please wish him luck from all of the abroadies - oh yes and i intend to break a few records too coz  i am going shopping      

love caseyxxxx


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone I know I don't post on the thread very often but I do read it everyday.
I have just sent the following e mail to the DC network


Hello everyone at the donor conception network. I am contacting you to express my concern that a member of DCN who is providing your contact details is posting on a fertility message board in an inapproprite manner. This person is making many unsubstantiated claims about donor egg treatment abroad on a message thread for women seeking that very treatment. Whilst I believe everyone is entitled to their opinion the difficulty that I have is that this person is promoting your organisation. I feel that you have many things to offer people who conceive using donor gametes but this person has alienated a whole group of people who could benefit form your help.
You as an organisation need to be aware of this and think about how your message is put across


I felt that contacting them would help me to vent my anger!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone on the thread some of you I know from last year are about to have your babies so hope the big push goes well. I am off to CERAM soon for DE so fingers crossed
love and   to all
andrea


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies, I thought we should get back to what we do best and here's just a bit of good news on the board (well for me at least!)

I asked my Doctor in Greece if she thought we could have a cycle in May half term instead of later in June and she thinks it likely. The plan is to check with her donors next week as it's Easter there this weekend and they're on hols, but she thinks there'll be no problem. She said if they don't get enough eggs/embies at the end of May while we're there we'll go again in June as planned and I'll just pop over for ET.

So we're getting on the rollercoaster again! This time I'm going to try to ignore it as much as possible and just get on with my life. Yeah right! I will do my best though, last time the worry of it all took it out of me. I'm a bit worried about my weight gain since I lost loads of weight b4 tx and then put some of it back on during tx. Now I've got to prepared to put more on again, although hopefully it'll be worth it.

Today I'm going to get some blood tests done and find out from the vet how to express my dog's blocked anal glands!   What a great day!

Hope you all have a fab day and manage to ignore the comments of people who could care less about us (mentioning no names!  ) 

Byeeeeeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS AndreaM - well done on your email, good on you. Hope everything works well for you and your tx.

I do think it's nice that people who don't usually post have decided to stick their fourpennorth in! It's a bit freaky how many people read our thread though! Hope you all post more often now.


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning ladies.  Pos Pen is correct of course and hopefully, when all of us feel we've vented, let's move on and I would say (although it's not my place) that we should request Olivia not to post here but if she feels she really must, get her own thread if at all.  This place is a happy place mostly, let's keep it that way.

Andream - excellent email to DCN.  That should do it. xx

Casey   good luck to you!  Postive vibes!!!!  Good luck with your son and the Marathon.....I shall be there too, on the finish line, but not running (hey, running would defo be far easier though...) xxxx

Giggles -   that's great news!!!  Of course, you won't need the second go in June and you can then go on a holiday instead!!!    My Mum's dog had these swollen glands.....it turned out to be too much testosterone and they gave him some steriods and removed his you know whats!  It went straight away.  Mind you, he had this a few times before this happened and had the op 4 years ago. xxxx

Me?  Feeling much better today - cried a lot yesterday.  Not working today and got a nice day planned.  Can't think about the weekend as I will just be sooo busy and the job I've got at the weekend is just so stressful and physically demanding.  Thank God it's only once a year. 

Welcome to Nunyara!

Nikki - have a great weekend at the wedding! xxxxxxxxxx

Love to you all and have a brilliant weekend, AJ xx


----------



## longbaygirl

Not again. This must be the third time in as many months I have seen this unthinking tosh posted (by different people) on FF.

Olivia - you have absolutely confirmed for me that we will never join the DCN. Thanks for that, you have probably saved us a couple of quid.

Have to say you are not much of an advert for telling the child about their conception.

If you want to talk about exploitation, why don't you talk about UK egg share programmes where vulnerable women, desperate to have a baby but unable to afford IVF are 'encouraged' to give half of their eggs to the clinic in return for treatment. These are women who already have infertility problems who are then reducing their chances even further by sharing their eggs. 

And as for paying donors, UK clinics freely admit, egg-sharing is simply a way to get round the non-payment regulations. These donors are paid the equivalent of £3k or more in treatment costs. This is exploitation of donors who are poor and it is happening right here in the UK. Funny how you have nothing to say on this?

As for your point about English looks? Please, get real, this is the 21st century and we live in a diverse, multi-cultural country. There is no standard 'English' look, and I don't think there ever was. 

You talk about 'heritage'. I have adopted siblings who know nothing about their biological heritage because that information is not available. Are you suggesting it would be better if they were never born just because they have no information about their genetic history?  Please............................

I'd better stop now before I get really cross.

Joy


----------



## Andream

Hi everyone well guess who replied to my e mail to the DCN yes Olivia!
Well all I can say is I will not be joining them. They obviously have a very clear agenda.
Olivia still went on in her reply about women being exploited and people not thinking through their choices so i think we can safely say she is not for moving on her views.

love to all
andrea


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG Andrea!  I can't believe that!  Is she a law unto herself?  So she IS posting on here under the DCN banner.  I really don't think she has a balanced view, or, indeed, is balanced in herself it might seem, so I would urge people to ignore what she's saying.

Also, the IVF consellors I've met freely give out the DCN leaflets saying how they are very helpful, etc.  I shall put them right!

For the first time, having seen Andrea's last post, I am now getting very angry.  Enough!  She is like a virus.  Needs to be eliminated.

Love to you all, you are a wonderful group of people, perfectly right in your choices and will make wonderful parents. xxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning girls - I'm not going to mention anything about Olivia except - there are posters in all our stairwells at work from DCN asking people if they are donor conceived and there  is a missing link in their lives - I plan to spend today removing them all!
Petty I know but it makes me feel better.

I'm not English - I'm from Yorkshire!!

My boy isn't 2nd class - he's achieved more in his 3 short years than most of us will in a lifetime. Thank you all for your lovely supportive posts.

It's the girls who are pregnant for I feel sorry for when reading Olivias posts, as if they don't have enough worries and doubts going on in their minds about their babies, how they're going to cope, how will the delivery go, all those worries you naturally have when you're pregnant and then someone dumps this whole new pile pf cr*p on them

Anyway, 'nuff of that. Too much negative energy.   Olivia

AndreaM    

Michelle - hope all is going well with your FET and you have some juicy embies snugly on board

Joy - are your boys OK - they should be getting mobile soon - just you wait, you'll need to be an octupus

AJ - Hope you're feeling better today. I know what you mean about the niggling worry that there may/may not be immune issues sabotaging our attempts - I suppose the older we get the more we have been exposed to various things and the more antibodies we are likely to have (ar am I being too simplistic?). That's why I'm looking at the possibility of steroid cover for my next attempt. Good excuse for putting on wieght as well - "not me guv - it's me drugs"

Gigglygirl - hope you do get to Cycle in May half term - keeping everything crossed that you'll be starting maternity leave at Christmas  

Casey - thinking of you as you start your cycling again and hope all goes well this time. Enjoy your shopping. Your DH is very brave - looks like the weather will be perfect marathon weather

One good thing came out of the no names mentioned negative post - we had several new girls and lurkers stick their heads above the parapet - keep posting girls and may your stay with us be very short.

Will do a few more personals over the weekend when I catch up with you all - so much action in such a short space of time

Jo


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

It would appear that Olivia Montuschi is a founder member of the DCN no less. Just Google her name and you will find lots of hits and articles etc. written by her. 

So, maybe that explains why she answered Andrea's message 



Kasia


----------



## earthe kitt

Her name don't sound very "English" to me   

Jo


----------



## safarigirl

I cant believe how mad I was after Olivia's posting yesterday ..... (but hey it got the board moving!)  All jokes aside i really learned something from her post - how protective I am towards this thread - i immediately rushed over to abroadies buns and babies, about to give her a right bolloxing if she had posted there and upset our fabulous pregnant abroadies.  i felt such a rush of anger, not really for myself but to protect our new members, people I know ... stories i have heard and knowing where everyone comes from and the compassion and love that flows on this board - and then hey here comes little miss patronsing to lecture us.  So i guess that was a good thing that came out of her tirade. (You've all got me in your corner!)  There was a point when i wanted to be quite brutal in my response but i wasnt sure if it was someone from the press tyring to get some great quotes to use, and in the essence of this board i wanted to try and present our argument and let her see that we are intelligent articulate women with hearts and minds.  
I was just so angry that she could be so patronising and mention things like trust and honesty like these were new concepts only she had thought about, and we on the other hand were ruthlessly buying eggs from underage women who were locked up as slaves.  (eerr anyone know of the cheap clinic for young eggs .... okay a joke but Olivia is making me think evil!!!) I wish she would present proper statistics instead of alluding to these havens of egg rustling and poor women.  We want facts, i would be the first person to boycott anything like that, but once again all we got was that same tired stereotype.  Ruth thank you for taking the time to asnwer as well - it was so appreciated that you did that .....  Three cheers for ruth - hip hip hooray, hip hip hoooray hip hip horray ....
Her whole debate on looks was so outrageous and her idea of identity ridiculous.  I think most of you who tackled this were spot on in your replies.    I have been on the dcn website as I have really looked (at a personal level) at all of the issues, and i understand should we have a baby this will be one of our challenges - but hey there is always a challenge in life and my child under my guidance and love i know will be able to deal with it ....
Jo I am so sorry that those comments caushed you to feel  a pang for your Sam .... you didnt deserve that - but as you know he is a fabulous (truly british looking!!!!) beautiful child.

Anyone as Jo said at least some newbies have come out of the woodwork and are posting, and this board is rippling with energy at the moment!

lots of love to everyone


----------



## earthe kitt

Anyway, speaking of whether the baby looks english, spanish, russian or whatever, My understanding from the ladies who go to IM is that they all want their babies (and partners) to look like Dr Olivares - perhaps that's why they charge so much.

Anyone know where I can get his sperm??


----------



## safarigirl

Jo you are naughty!!!!  I enjoyed your comment about her surname .... made me giggle


----------



## earthe kitt

Don't go there - remember, according to the Observer I've got a "girlish giggle"

You have been warned  

I am keeping a very close eye on gigglygirl as well - just in case she poaches my turf


----------



## safarigirl

I'm glad you didnt Holly, i think everyone has probably said what you wanted to - you just put your feet up, relax and dont worry about that post .... I was so hoping that some of you wouldnt see it as i knew it would unsettle you .... hope you well and big hugs to you - cant believe how far pregnant you are - i remember you announcing your bfp which seemed like yesterday!


----------



## safarigirl

Jo stop it - i am starting to laugh out loud at my computer!!!  Its hard when you're working on a disability polixy to try and make an exscuse for all the laughs coming out!


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to let Olivia know I've replied to her new post on the 'Going abroad - Czech Republic & Russia' board and am looking forward to her replies. She did say she was happy to debate these issues...

Here's the link (hopefully)!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54948.10.html

BTW, I didn't want to cut and paste the whole message again - to avoid repeat postings. Hope it's OK to give the link. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!

Kasia


----------



## HEM

Hi

I am fairly new to FF and have posted a few times and I don't want to be rude an butt into too much. After all the 'Olivia' posts - thought it would be best to get back to normal - whatever normal is ?? Actually I don't think normal is a good word and I apologise for using it - we are all unique, individual and special........

Perhaps I shouldn't post about my good news as the 'O' post has upset us all but I feel like a bottle of pop ready to fizz over... Just to say I had some good news on Wednesday, the clinic called and said they had a donor and was told to start sniffing on Monday and finish the bcp on Friday!!  I couldn't wait for the phone call to come and when I did I felt like a wobbly jelly and all I could say it seems was yes... so I might be needing some advice from you all in the following weeks, you all seem so much more knowledgeable than me.  This thread has become so important since I decided to go on the donor egg route and a source of inspiration, knowledge and above all friendship.

Anyway enough about me and hope everyone is well and thanks for all your posts on this site - like I said it is a real inspiration

Helen


----------



## Elissa

Hello ladies

I've not posted on this thread before but would like to join you if that's ok.  We are going to IM Barcelona for our second try at Double donation (egg and sperm donors).  The first try resulted in a pg and then a m/c 6 and a half weeks later.  The FET we did in March was   . I am on the pill again - and suffering mood swings like never before - or maybe its just me - we're having loads of building done to the house so maybe I'm just wound up at that.  We were told last week that they have found a donor for us.  The date for tx is to be determined and will be anytime from May 7th to 21st.

On the subject of the recent hurricaine that passed through here.... I am a member of DCN and would just like to say that some of the other members there have been wonderful - please don't think they all would annoy you.  I've had an insensitive comment made before about double donation being "a step too far" and felt as many of you do here that our choices are our own and choosing to give life to a baby of our own (however conceived) is our own decision and should be respected as such.

AJ - your posts are inspirational - way to go!!!!!!  and I loved your mantra - hope you don't mind if I crib?

Safarigirl - we've met on a previous go - you're always so lovely to have around

Kasia - Your eloquence is legendary

Lisa - good luck hon

Michelle - fingers are well and truly crossed for you.  Your embies went in on our EDD (from the Summer) so I feel very hopeful that you will have beautiful babies.  Good luck hon

Helen - great news about your donor.  When is tx likely to be?

Apologies to anyone I've not included specifically.

To all of you  and loads of       
Elissa


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Just a quick post, but I had to say - what a wonderful and caring thread this is!  I'm glad I decided to come out of hiding! 

AJ - I didn't have any symptoms of an underactive thyroid either, just like you, 'an empty aching heart'. x

Hi Jules, I remember you from the ARGC thread too.  Good luck in Spain.  

In reference to the 'O' post - I feel the DCN seem to create a problem where none may exist, forcing the person to feel they are different, especially if posters mention a 'missing link in lives'.  Good on you for removing then Jo.  

Helen - good news on the donor front, not long now!   

Love, best wishes and babydust to all.
   
Love mini-me xxx

P.S. Thanks for blowing me bubbles x


----------



## longbaygirl

Hi Jo - yes the boys are doing well, not moving much yet! 

Glad you took down the DCN posters. I certainly won't be reccomending them.

Joy


----------



## brownowl23

HI Girls

Ive been lurking a while and not posted yet. I am looking into DEIVF, awaiting responses from a few clinics before making my final choice. (come on Isida and CFC repond, the rest have well and truly beaten you to reply!  )

I read Olivia's post and cannot believe quite what she was saying. 
Sure we will all have big decisions to make when making the difficult decision to go down the road of DEIVF. Sure it will always hurt that the child is never part of me, but I want a child and want to at least be able to have a child that is naturally DH's. Yes I will tell any children I have about how they came to be, and how lucky I am to have a women in the world who was kind enough to give me her eggs. But I'll have fun with my child finding out about their heritage and learning with them. I and others like me dont need to be made to feel guilty that we are going abroad to have children. 

If I had been lucky enough to have been able to donate my own eggs to someone else, I wouldn't have wanted to know about any child born from them, as far as I am concerned that child would belong to the parents it was born to. Those parents would have had enough tough decisions to make without the child wanting to come and find me. 

I definately wont be joing DCN!

Chris


----------



## boakie

Hi Brownowl 23 we have chatted in the chat room, welcome!!

How is everyone not posted recently but what have I missed??..................

Love 2 all fellow abroadies


PS
Had a dream last night that I had a phone call from our clinic saying they found us an egg donor shame it wasnt true oh well not yet anyway.  I even dream about egg donation OMG

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Got your bleed yet Boakie/


----------



## safarigirl

HEM what wonderful news about a donor - excellent - its all go go go for you - really exciting!!!!

Elissa nice to have you on this thread - as you can see its never dull!  Wonderful news about your upcoming treatment.

Boakie hang in there - your donor will come, and before you know it you will be posting saying you dont have enough time to pack, get flights etc!!!!!

Good weekend to all


----------



## Womb with a View

Boakie - hope your dream comes true very soon sweets. xxxx

Kasia - your words are just so fitting, very impressed and now I know why you do the job you do. xxxx

Brownowl23 (Chris) - welcome to this thread and good luck with y our journey, may your stay be very brief! x

Elissa - so sorry you haven't been successful yet with the IM.    for May!  Thanks for the kind words and yes, of course you can use the mantra - delighted.  I've been using it every day on a CD I recorded for myself.  xx

Mini-me - so glad you came out of hiding too and "O negative" as she has now been renamed, has done us a favour really!   xx

Hem - sniff away!!!!  Wonderful news and you must be brimming with excitement!  Good luck and lots of babydust to you. xxx

Longbaygirl - your boys are just darlings. xx

Holly - sweets, hope you are well and glowing.  Take no notice, "O negative" is as much use as a chocolate kettle, pointless. xxx

Well, I've heard back from the IM and they're suggesting that we use PGD on the next set of embies if DP is not having the Meiosis test.  Will talk to DP when he gets home.  They've been very responsive to my "demands" (requests really but should they not have been received favourably, they would have turned into demands!  and yes, Jo, I too would like my baby to look like Dr O......but DP is handsome too!)  They've also offered us the Refund Programme again.  Will need to think about this with DP.  I also contacted the Isida who responded promptly.....seems I had the wrong email address last week!  

And I'd just like to say this to "O negative".......my DP and I would like to have DEIVF in July and the IM are happy to oblige ........if only we can get a donor at that time BECAUSE, quote, "summer is not a good time for donors.....they prefer the beach and sun."!!!!!!  This doesn't sound like exploitation to me! This, infact, reeks of "choice" by them!

Ok ladies, have a great weekend.  Love, AJ xxx


----------



## brownowl23

AJ

Thanks for the welcome. I hope my stay is breif too 

What email address do you have for Isida I haven't got a reply form them yet and I emailed tuesday. Theyre on of the last on my list before I make my decision. So I want to have an answer from them ASAP as they are still probably in tied first place with Altra VIta.

Chris


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Chris, here's the email address for the woman who replied promptly:  [email protected]@com.ua

Hope this gets a quicker response!  AJ x


----------



## brownowl23

AJ

Thats the email I used. Oh well, lets just hope I have an email response when I get home tonight 

Chris


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well...it's just took me a while to read through the last few pages and i am in shock....how on earth did SHE think we were all going to react to such insensitive comments. Well done girls for all your replies...they were fantastic and I definately could not have put it better myself. It's so good that we have all joined together on this....don't mess with us!!!

I think you are all great and a BIG welcome to all new girlies,

I wish you all the love and luck in the world,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## earthe kitt

OOOhhhh Kasia - I'd hate to be on the wrong side of you

AJ - Good to see you're going somewhere with IM. How are you getting on with ArRoGanCe??

Safarigirl - suggestion re disability policy - write the first draft then take it home tonight and put it under your pillow and sleep on it. 
Never works for me but that's what I tell my staff to do - they think Im   . 

HEM - great news about your donor - let's hope it all goes smooth and groovy

Holly - you're steaming ahead with this pregnancy aren't you - hope your third trimester is going well

Hi Bel - U OK??

Yours  (with a girlish giggle)   Jo  XXX


----------



## Jennifer

* Note from Moderator - Please read *  ​
Hello ladies - I have made a new thread for Olivias inflammatory comments so that we can keep this board for what it is meant for - to support one another 

Thank you for all your comments - Please don't let one persons negative and unwelcome opinions upset you more than it already has - its just not worth it  I hope that we can put her post behind us and move on and I hope she recognises that despite the fact she is entitled to her own opinions, she has not been welcomed onto this board and I think I am right in saying that we would all prefer that she does not post here in future.

Love to all my lovely FF Abroadie ladies and I hope you ALL have your dreams come true soon 

If you do want to comment further on Olivias post, please use this thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55397.msg736218/topicseen.html#msg736218

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## crusoe

It is a long time since I have posted very much – other than to tell Olivia where to go.
My DH and I have been doing a lot of soul searching, crying and counting of money. We have decided on a change of plan and feel we need to throw everything we have at IVF for a fixed term period and then if it hasn’t worked call it a day so we can get on with our lives that we have put on hold for so long.
For this reason we have decided to follow the refund program at IM. It has been a hard decision and we have talked about nothing else between ourselves and my parents for weeks now. We have concerns of course, but feel this is the right course of action for us at the moment.
We have been out to IM (which is very handy for us as I have family who live literally round the corner from the clinic) and were impressed. We should be back out at the end of May beginning of June for transfer.  IM wonder if we might have a sperm problem too so we are using PGD on the first cycle (I couldn’t put my lovely husband through the biopsy – you should have seen his face when he saw the words surgical truss!) If necessary after that we will move to donor sperm but we both hope that won’t be necessary.
Our choice to move clinics has been difficult – we like Ceram very much  and Ruth and Dr B have been fantastic but for all sorts of reasons feel we need to do something different next time.

Sorry this is such a me post but now I have shared what we are doing I can get fully back into posting and hopefully supporting my wonderful FF buddies.
I’m off now for a lovely weekend away to celebrate our wedding anniversary.
I hope you all have a good weekend too.

Lots of love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Louise999

Well, I leave you lot alone for a few days (after a rather slow start to the week on here) and what do I find?  Couldn't believe you'd filled 10 pages in less than 2 days!!  I guess that's the O negative influence (what is that woman on??).  

It's nice to see some newbies on here - as has been said before, I hope you're not on here for too long!  

There've been far too many posts for me to do any personals other than to say good luck to Crusoe with her decision. I guess DH & I had the same thoughts as you - throw everything we had at this in the form of the IM refund programme.  It was a hard decision for us too and took over our lives when we were considering it but I have to say I don't regret our decision one single bit and know I'd feel the same even if I had got pg at the 1st attempt.

Love to everyone and have a great weeekend.

Louise


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Wow thats great.......

I know it must be hard moving clinics, but it does sound like a good program and the fact that you have family around the corner has got to be a big help. I am happy that you seem relieved about finally making the decision and I really hope that you get your dream this year. I feel that we have been together in this journey every step of the way even experiencing the highs and lows around the same time. I wish you and DH all the luck in the world and I hope that one day we will both be celebrating together.

Also, have a great weekend away, how many years have you been married?

Love and luck,

Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Bel - thank-you I have a tear in my eye!!
Yes we have shared this journey for a while but we won't be sharing the hard bit for much longer. I predict HUGE GREAT BIG FAT POSITIVES for both of us very soon.

Anyway I should be packing....

Thanks
Lots of love crusoe

PS married 2 years on Sunday but together for much much longer!!!


----------



## boakie

Oh yes I did get me bleed gigglygirl thank the lord!!!!

Hope you are all well

Lots of love

Little Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Crusoe - I am so pleased for you.  I know you and your DH have been through a lot of heartache and, as we all do, you deserve to be parents and you'll be wonderful.  I, as someone who DIDN'T take the refund programme with the IM know all the pitfalls in not taking it.  I have regretted it and it has been a bone of contention in our house.  I now have a second chance and will talk to DP when he returns.  I think there is a lot to be said for knowing that a clinic has much confidence in themselves and you to get you pregnant, and secondly, it gives some peace of mind that something WILL happen, be it probably a baby, and, if not, you will get something back from your efforts - although I think this is very unlikely as the IM won't want to give their money away!  I offer something similiar in the way I work with stopping smoking......it takes one confident person to do that, otherwise you'd end up working for nothing and have no clients and no money!  So, I know the attraction, from both sides, of such a refund programme.     to you both and I really, really hope and pray that this time next year you'll be celebrating with either a big fat pregnant belly or a    Love to you and I hope you can now relax a little and let the IM take care of everything for you.  xxxxxxxx

Bel - how you doing sweets?  Missed you.  Hope you are ok. xxxxxxxx

Flippy - thanks for your info on the   member and topic!  Good idea to have a separate thread.  xxxx

Boakie - thank goodness for your Af!!!  xx

Louise - didn't realise you were with the refund programme too.  I will probably be joining you!  Good luck xxxxx

Jo - give our mascot, the lovely Sam, a big kiss from me.  He's sooooooo gorgeous everyone.  I want one....  Still got his photo on my desk!  DP thought he was so funny.  Btw, felt awful when you'd gone as I had bought 2 lovely jellies for Sam and forgot to give them to him.  Have eaten them now.....but they aren't too fattening!  That wine was Chileno, Sauvignon Blanc 2005!  Say hi to your DH for me - really liked him too. xxxxxx


----------



## River

Boakie - glad to hear that your AF came at last!

Crusoe- I am really pleased to hear of your decision. I think being in a state of limbo is the worst and you now have so much to be positive about.I hope you have an absolutely lovely anniversary weekend. I sense that that is the start of a turn in a more positive direction for you.

I read the horrible posts by Olivia and wrote a huge long response which disappeared when I tried to post it.

Michelle - I hope your FET went well and keeping everthing crossed for you.
AJ - hope you are doing ok and feeling a bit brighter and positive. You are one tough cookie and I know that your perserverance will pay off.

Bel - Love to you, hope you are ok!

Gigglygirl - How are things going with you? Have lost track with where you are at with treatment.

Twiggy - haven't seen you post for a while but hope you are ok.

Badger - hope you are doing well

It is now less than three weeks until we fly to Egypt and things have been manic. Went to the gym 4 times last week and have been twice this week so far and feeling much better and more positive for making the effort. Having a major house clearout at the moment which is taking up the rest of my free time.  
All in all feeling much happier now that we have made some decisions and actually quite excited about our adventure!

Love to Kasia,Boakie, Louise, Earth Kitt,longbaygirl, Mini me, Safarigirl and anyone else I may have missed

Take care
Angela
x


----------



## Clara Rose

Crusoe, congratulations on making a decision about your clinic. The refund programme at IM sounds great and is very tempting...I thought about going for it but in the end I didn't and I really regret it now. I wish you lots of luck and I hope you have a lovely wedding anniversary.

I had decided to take a break from treatment and have another go at the end of the year but I want a baby sooooooo much  ...I don't think I'm going to be able to wait that long. I think I'm going to end up bringing my next attempt forward. 

Best of luck and BFPs to everyone. 

Clara


----------



## boakie

Just read O's post and replied back on the thread so I wont fill up this thread, felt quite angry about it I have been infertile since 18 and new then I would need donor eggs my hubby and I have talked talked talked about it, its our only option, now I feel like people will question what choices I make, if we have egg donation any decisions hubby and I make will be in the best interest of our child's.

Just attacked a large easter egg with my fist yum yum ate all of it, oh well going for a jog later to let off some steam.

Love to all abroadiesxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

I have been away for the last three days and things have certainly been moving on this thread. I like many others feel that it is necessary to respond to Olivia's comments, specifically in reference to the comment,

“Are you happy that your donor has not been exploited because she comes from a poor background or is too young to give proper consent?”

What Olivia is implying here equates to human trafficking in accordance with widely accepted UNHCR definition. Part of my job involves trying to help and protect such victims of this modern day slave trade. I have never read any document or dealt a girl or woman that has been exploited in such a manner.

The clinics abroad that we use are respectable establishments not part of organised criminal groups.

Helen


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

am so chuffed to see everyones posts to Olivia..lets hope she slinks off with her tail between her legs.

Bel ..lovley to hear from you..hope youre ok?

Crusoe- am so glad re your news, the refund programme does sound good...heres wishing you tons of love and luck..

Boakie..know exactly how youre feeling..Im depserate to get going to..feel like my lifes on hold and in limbo..its so hard isnt it..but at the same time Im scared it will all beover too quick and not work..not one to be pessamistic eh    

Ms Minerva..thinking of you ..hope all goes well..lots of love..

RSMUM..hows it going? Thinking of you....xxx

Hi to all the newbies and to everyone I havent mentioned...


Love Lesley xxx


----------



## twiggy2

Well I think you lot certainly put a certainly "somebody" in her place!! 

Crusoe - Happy Anniversary! Good luck at IM, I wish we too had considered it, Ive heard that the reason they have the refund policy is because it is extremely unlikely that they need to pay out on it, because their success rates are so good.  

River - Im ok thank you for asking. Off to Spain soon Im getting a bit nervous I think, as Im not sleeping very well which is always a sign that theres something on my mind. Well not long to go now for you hun, you made a very brave decision and I really hope things work out for you (Im sure they will).

Michelle - How are you are? I hope your frosties are snuggling in nicely.  

Gigglygirl - Did you get an appointment with Dr Thum??

AJ  - I hope things are ok with you its great to see that your feeling positive and full of energy again. You always give us so much hope and inspiration I really admire you. x

Bel - How are you hun?

Longbaygirl - Your boys are gorgeous you must be very proud of them.

Well shock horror today I had a phone call form our Clinic here in the UK we have been on their waiting list for 17 months and they would like to see us, I think we have finally reached the top of the list!  

I havent spoken to them yet, Im hoping I can use them if next tx doesnt work at least this will avoid a long wait for yet another donor.           

Anyway luck and luck to you all Love Twiggy X


----------



## Plurps

Ladies - moving on from 'O-' ....I need help.

My first ET I had flu with swollen glands within 4 days of the transfer.  I took paracetomol and IM said that it shouldnt make a difference.  I got a BFN.
I have just had FET (I apologise for not telling you!) and guess what, last night I got @@@@@@@ food poisoning most of the night was spent sitting on the loo but finally I managed to throw up.  Now. according to the scientific approach - coincidences don't happen.

Firstly, I am wondering is all my energy going into my uterus and therefore I am unable to fight things like the above.  Maybe my uterus feels that there is such an unknown body in there its reacting badly......and 
Secondly, what are the chances that those two tiny wee embryos have hung in there.  I mean its got to be slim eh?

I am, apart from feeling awful from the sickness, so fed up that once again some illness may have caused a BFN.  

On the otherside of the coin - if they were meant to be would they have the strength to hang in there?  I mean, they are at the stage of still trying to bed in.  Its only day 5 since the FET!!!


Soothing words of wisdom please ladies......


P


----------



## EllieJ

Hey Plurps, my advice is to try not to worry: there is a lot of anecdotal evidence to suggest that your immune system (and therefore ability to fight off bugs) is compromised around the time of conception, since your body is busy trying to get a pregnancy started. My best friend's GP confirmed this theory when my best friend caught chickenpox at 13 weeks...despite not knowing anyone else with it! I also have a personal theory based on the amount of my friends who fell pg naturally at times of high stress...moving house, bereavement, illness...that if your immune system has been under attck, then for some reason (and I don't know why!) it seems more likely that a 'surprise, we weren't even trying' pg will occur...
Now I know that none of this has medical foundation, but I want to reassure you that the embies can't fall out, they're determined little blighters to have even got this far...so just rest loads, plenty of fluids, and TRY and relax....
Sending you all my love,
Ellie  xxx


----------



## Plurps

Ellie

Your kind words have brought a tear to my eye.  

Enjoy the sunshine

P


----------



## Ms Minerva

Plurps - when I got my one and only BFP, I had the world's worst ever stye come up on my eye the day after ET. It was so bad that I couldn't even open my eye and had to go to my GP and have antibiotic cream.

Good luck!

Jules
PS, shouldn't really be on here, I'm meant to be packing!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
I'm not meant to be on here either, have got gardeners' hands and need a bath b4 going out tonight but never mind!

Just wanted to say hi to Crusoe and I'm glad you've made some decisions. I know it's not a cheap one but if you're really determined to get pg soon I think this is a great approach. It seems to me that there's no shortage of donors or much of a wait at IM, but that's only from what I've read on here. Plus their success rates look fab. I hope it all goes brilliantly for you. We've also decided to make this our year if possible as I'll be cutting my hours from September in a bid to be less stressed and tired and give my poor old body a chance! We're also going for a cycle the last week May/First week June. I hope we're belly buddies together...   

Plurps, you're a sneaky one, aren't you? !!! I don't know much about bugs and stuff but was told by my Doc to avoid anyone with an infection if poss during the 2ww. I did and still got a stinky BFN, whereas I know some ladies who've had colds and gone on to get a BFP. I think the only thing you can do is look after yourself, rehydrate rapidly and get some grub down your neck asap! I hope you feel better soon and can manage not to think about it too much. Hope we're celebrating your BFP in a few days...    

Jules, good luck for your trip, I presume it's a tx related one?? 

Twiggy, best of luck for your tx, (and hope you don't need the UK one) I'll be thinking of you. I've got an appt with Dr Thum on May 5th so hopefully will know more then. Any idea how long you had to wait for blood test results as we're going for our next tx at end May and I'd like to know the results so I can decide which approach to take re meds, if I need any. I guess I can call the clinic!

Right, off to wash my stinky filthy body! What a minger!  
Byeeeeeeeeeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Plurps. won't stay long as I've got awful food poisoning and have to work tomorrow  so I can sympathise with the food thingy at least.  When I went for my first DE IVF at the IM in October, everything went perfectly....top embies, felt good, easy naviagation, rested, easy journey home, etc., etc. whilst poor SarahElisabeth, who was cycling with me at the same time, same clinic, had quite a few set-backs....one of them being food poisoning (or at least being violently sick) the night after ET.  She got preggars, I didn't so I wouldn't worry at all.  Point is, you can never tell and if your embies are strong and good, they'll implant.

I hope this cheers you, love, AJ xx
ps no personals and RSMum so sorry I didn't phone - so busy yesterday and today has been just awful.  I am around on Monday if you are so speak then. xxxxx


----------



## hola69

Dear Plurps.

please dont worry..Im sure it wont affect youre outcome..try and relax and look after yourself..Im keeping everything crossed for you..

Giggly..ive been in the garden too today..great minds eh   I do find it really therapeutic..I went and bought loads of pansys and have planted them all around my front door and in the back garden..it looks so cheery now..just what we needed.

My DH is full of a cold today..he seems to get them a lot and of course he's dying     you know what men are like bless him. Think he picks them up at work as he works for the NHS and is constantly around ill people poor thing..so today Ive been keeping myself busy gardening..cleaning, painting etc etc.

Ive been reading the psychologies mag this month..has anyone else? Its really good and has a feature on a lady who has come to terms with not having kids..I really absorbed it and am taking note..Im desperate to have kids like all you guys..it completley consumes my life..every day its on my mind..its my dream to have a huge family..well one babe would do for now    I know that Ive been sad for a long time now..I dont laugh like I used too, im not much fun to be around anymore, Im grumpy, jealous of my friends who have the dream, angry at god the world and everything and most of all lonely.. Dont get me wrong Im not being dperessive or feeling sorry for myself..Ive been doing a lot of thinking lately and so want to go back to being the old me..to being a fun happy go lucky girl again that people enjoy being with..so Ive decided that Im going to give this next time my all and if it doesnt work Im not sure I can cope with all this waiting and stress again..so will probably do an Angelina Jolie..

Im sorry if I havent been around much latley but I had crawled into my protective shell (cancer crab that I am   ) and am ready to venture out again now..

Twiggy great to hear from you..and best of luck to you..good idea re the back up with the UK one.. Ive been on the waiting list for 2 years now and havent heard a jot..

Ms Minerva..good luck hun..thinking of you...

Lots of love and hugs to you all ..

Lesley xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Just a kwiki

Plurps - when I had my 2ww and was actually preggie,  Before I knew i.e. during 2ww DH and I went for a walk and I had such bad runs I had to poo alfresco - I could have run for England (sorry TMI) so don't let that worry you. If they're going to stick then there isn't anything that you can do at this stage that is going to either help them or stop them.
Just relax 
I've also been gardening today and I've got muscle aches in places where most other people haven't even got muscles. At least I've got my geraniums in. I'm going to do my dahlias tomorrow and cut the lawn
Casey  - I admire your strength and courage - wishing you all the best 
Goes for you too River - I do so admire you ladies who can make strong decisions.
I think I'll still be posting here when I'm 70   
Love Jo  XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

DOH   DOH    DOH  

Sorry - I meant Crusoe -    

Love Jo  XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jennifer

Just noticed it is somebody's birthday today (Sunday)

    

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN !!!!

  ​
I hope you have a lovely day Dawn 
Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Newday

Thanks Jennifer

Yes another year older today. Went for a fantastic "eat as much as you like" buffet last night and then went to the cinema.

Off for lunch today.

Love Dawn


----------



## Ruth

Have a fab day Dawn!!! 

Love,

Ruth


----------



## Grumpygirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a fantabulous day!
Love 
Lisa
xx


----------



## MichelleM72

Dawn!  I hope you have a lovely day today.  "All you can eat"? my kinda meal! 

Hi girls - thank you all for your amazing messages.    You're truly special people and I'm blessed to have you in my life.  I'm not sure how I'd cope without the support of the girls on FF.

We're home from Sunny Spain with three embies; hopefully at least one of them is attaching right now.  Of the three that they thawed 2 were not great so that's why they transferred three - 4, 5 and 6 cells.  The transfer was very smooth and a lot easier than last time.  I guess because I knew what to expect and was not nervous at all.  DH and I enjoyed our time in Spain, though we didn't do much.  Just chilled and enjoyed the warm weather.  I test on 3 May, so fingers crossed...

I haven't had time to catch up fully with the thread but am totally disgusted with what happened with you-know-who's post.  I don't want to read too much because it's angering me to no end and I don't need the stress right now.  I can feel my heart racing just thinking about it.  The bl**dy nerve!  Anyway... what I've read you girls have definitely put her in her place and said everything and more of what I was feeling/thinking.

Lots of love and luck to you all. (will catch up throughout the week)

  

Michelle


----------



## River

Hi Michelle

Great to see you posting as we have been wondering how you were getting on! Fingers crossed that your embies are getting snuggled in nicely to their new home!  

Dawn - Happy Birthday to yooooou!!! 

Love to you all!
Angela
x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Michelle - Welcome back hun   Glad all went well in Spain and I shall be sending positive thoughts your way     Hope your 2ww goes quickly 
Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi, Michelle,
I just wanted to say hi and welcome back to the rainy old UK ! I'm so glad things went well for you and hope you can relax and have a chilled out 2ww (as far as is possible). You sound pretty relaxed anyway! Who knows, triplets Twins would be nice, eh? Ok, then maybe one would be brilliant, can't be too greedy, can we? Anyway, roll on 3rd May and a BFP !!               

Been out with my pooch and DH for a wet walk and now have a stack of bottom set books to mark which I really can't face! They're so demoralising! Well, I guess I'd better go do it...  

Love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn!  Happy birthday!!!  xx

Michelle - 3 embies!!!  Wishing you tons of babydust and chill now for the 2 weeks. xxxxxx

Me?  Have been really unwell with what I thought was food poisoning but it's now been 48 hours and I'm still really unwell.  Had to be taken off my job today as weak and faint.  Have slept for Britain.  
Love to you all, AJ xx


----------



## hola69

Hi Michelle,

welcome back hun..hope youre feeling ok..wishing you tons and tons of luck and love xx

Happy Birthday Dawn.. ..enjoy the rest of your day..

Has been a gorgeous sunny weekend in the North..feels like summer has arraived at last!  

Love to you all.

Lesley xxx


----------



## badger b

Happy Birthday Dawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!hope you had a great day!

Michelle,

good luck with your 2ww,have everything crossed you get a lovely BFP!

AJ,
sorry to hear youre under the weather hon,rest up and hope you feel better soon.
Whart do you think you ate that has made you so poorly? 

love and hugs to everyone

Badger


----------



## radnorgirl

Michelle,

Like everyone else I have everything crossed for your in the two week wait. 

Helen
x


----------



## Elissa

Michelle - good luck - 3 eh?  That's improved the odds at least.  Will keep everything crossed for you.        

AJ - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  Hope you feel better tomorrow.  

Dawn - Happy Birthday - hope it was a really good one and that this year your dreams are fulfilled  

Plurps - to add to all that the others have said - feeling and being sick or unwell is not going to harm any embies - they're tough little things and will withstand a lot.  Don't spend any time on worrying - just enjoy the wait and remember the best thing for them is        Sending you loads of  

As for the discussion about IM's refund programme - like AJ we didn't - although to be fair we couldn't find all the money for it up front as we hadn't sold the house when we started last year with them.  Of course when we got pg straight away I was glad we hadn't, then with the m/c I wished we had.  You can't win!  

Anyway - if we'd had the money we'd probably have done it.  I wouldn't now though cos this will be our last fresh go - its not just about money, as some of you have said, its about how long you can go on for.  We're getting older and have decided to adopt if this doesn't work.  We'll do this cycle and any FETs as a result and hope that we get a BFP but if not then we are moving on.  It is so hard to think of giving up - but as AJ was saying one of us needs to be positive so that'll have to be me.  

I feel really good about IM and hope all of us get   s not just at that clinic but all of us.       and   to you all
Love
Elissa XXX


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET Testing 4 May 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF 24/25th April 
crusoe Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May 
Bel Ceram DE IVF ET 20/21 March 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF ET ? 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF March 
earthe kitt Ceram Awaiting Donor  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona T April 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF Donor Found  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF Initial appt end March 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Initial Appt 10 March 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
Elissa IM Barcelona DE & SP Awaiting dates 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

Hello ladies 

Hope everyone is ok - Here is a new home for you all 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55667.new.html#new

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Evening all!  Thanks for the hugs ladies!  Still feeling awful and Doc says it's a bug I've picked up.  Wiped me off my feet.

Elissa - good luck with your new donor at the IM!!!  I know what you mean about not having the money re the refund programme or the time.  As I haven't been well, we still need to sit down and work out what it will mean re time over the next year (hopefully it won't take THAT long!!! )  I am a little worried about fitting in the cycles with work should the first one not work, but, having NOT taken the refund programme, and regretted it, I don't want to make the same mistake twice.  Lots of ladies aren't comfortable with the programme and I can fully understand why.  I was even toying with the idea that my employers might give me a year off, unpaid of course, and I could do my therapy work around the cycles.  So hard to decide.  Good luck to you - the IM are very professional. xxx

Love to you all and I hope all on the 2ww are doing well.  We still have some updates from our FFs to come on their FETs. xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wow!!!! 

Flippy - thanks for your IM but no, not going out until May 14th..DH's birthday - and then we'll be out while DD turns 5!Did my down-reg injection on Friday - could NOT believe how scared I was! After the billions of injections I must've had in my time! Feeling a bit  and   but generally ok..can't really believe that I'm doing this again..seems unreal..it's nearly a year since my last go..guess I'm kind of in denial..no-one else ever seems to go like this from what I've read..just me..a bit   I suppose.

DD has been asking me about having a baby and it breaks my heart..mind you it's a good opportunity to start explaining everything. 


I feel really bad, I'm losing track of everyone, and don't even seem to have time to reply to my IM's - despite being on here several times a day ( at least! )....

Just want to send you all a massive hug..especially those on the 2ww..

And AJ - how are you feeling now? Hope you're a bit better chuck! 


Deb xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Deb   I went to pieces at a recent jab too   I have no idea why after all the previous ones !!!  I hope you are not feeling too bad on the downreg 

I know what you mean about finding it hard to keep up - there are so many lovely women on here now.

So, no personals from me but want to wish you all loads of luck and hope your dreams come true very soon 

Love
Jennifer (Flippy) xx


----------



## Rosalind

Hello,
Hope you don't mind me joining you girls. Me and my DH are off to Ceram for the first time for a consultation on 22nd May. I'ts our 3rd ICSI. We have also had 1 IVF but found that my DH's swimmers
didn't know what to do!!!!!!!!! I'm excited in trying somwhere else but also a bit scared.
My last clinic's success rates are only 17%!!!!!!!!!!!! so we found out after our last treatment.
We have been TTC for nearly 6 years, find it hard to save up for treatment.
Anyway all the best to you all
Roz


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Roz and welcome to Abroadies   Lots of luck to you and your DH with your upcoming treatment.  Let this be the one for you!  

AJ, I hope you feel better soon hun.  It's horrible feeling so unwell and run-down. 

Debs, a year is a long time.  I'm sure your mind and body sort of forget what it's like to go through treatment... you'll be fine though hun, that's what we're here for. 

I'm fine, just hoping and staying positive and talking to our embies lots.  Please let this be it!

love and positive vibes to all

Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Roz!  Please do join us - this is a great place to be with lovely people.  Good luck for your first appointment at Ceram in May.  I've heard some good things about them.  xx

Michelle - how's the 2ww going?!!!  I hope you're cool.  xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hey AJ, I'm cool as a cucumber on a winter's day.    But, ask me that same question in a week and you'll most likely get a VERY different answer. 

Seriously though, I feel good and pretty positive.  I'm chilling mostly, but am moving around a bit more than I did last time (still nothing crazy like hanging from the chandellier!).

You ok?


----------



## Rosalind

Michelle- Thanks very much. It's so nice to talk to people who totally understand everything
and never say anything wrong, which as i'm sure you know, people do !!!!!!!!!!
When are you testing? I really wish you all the luck in the world, it's such a weird time, the 2WW is isn't it.
Its hard not to think about it, reading into every twinge or strange feeling that you get.

AJ- Thank you too for replying. Hope you battling through this time between treatments and hope you feel better soon

Roz


----------



## MichelleM72

This forum is full of girls who understand, it has been a true godsend for me.  They were all there for me when I had by bfn a couple months ago and know there'll be cheering me on when I get my bfPPPP.

You've come to the right place for support and a good chin-wag. 

I'm testing on the 4th... next Thursday!!!  2ww is not a fun time in our lives... if you're not strong it'll make you go  

Take care hun

Michelle xxx


----------



## River

Great to see you here Ros! I believe we have spoken already on another thread!
Michelle- glad you are remaining cool, calm and collected. That has just got to be a good thing!
AJ - Hope you are ok!

Angela
x


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Rozalind and welcome to the abroadies


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

Glad you're cool as a cucumber, Michelle! May you only show emotion when you get your BFP!!!    

AJ- Hope you're feeling better after your tummy bug. Lots of rehydration and all that, not to mention cuddles. 

Just a quick update from me cos I'm over the moon but I just got my CA125 (ovarian cancer tumour marker blood test) back and it's all clear again.     SO pleased, for obvious reasons! But it means we can go ahead with tx soon now. I was a bit worried by all the abdo cramps during my 2ww (understandable paranoia I guess) but I'm very pleased to hear they were all drug related. Woo-hoo!!!  The Doc rang me at home at about 8:15pm- how's that for service? 

Well, better go talk to DH I suppose. He is watching a car prog though- yawn!  
Byeeeeeeeee
Lisa
xx 

PS I'm afraid I hold the title of GIGGLYGIRL, Jo. I have a VERY girlish giggle after tonight's news...


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh yes, in my euphoric numpty state I forgot to welcome Roz too. WELCOME TO THE NUTHOUSE!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Lisa - That is fantastic news hun - no wonder you are feeling a bit giggly   I am so happy for you  

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## River

Lisa - That is absolutely FANTASTIC news   
So very pleased for you!
Love 
Angela
xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Giggles, my lovely, that's just brill news!!!!!  Way to go!  Delighted for you.

Love and hugs, AJ xx


----------



## Elissa

Lisa - that's brilliant - I am so happy for you.

AJ - sorry you're still not feeling better - I hope tomorrow sees you feeling much more yourself.  Thanks for what you said about the IM - I know the last 2 txs there have been done well.  At least I know for sure that the 1st one was - cos I at least got that elusive 2nd line......  Anyway I'm trying to stay +ve cos the alternative just is sooo hard to think about.  I was on a Child Protection course today - and it really makes me think how much love my dh and I have to give and how little love some of the kids I see have in their lives.  I just get so frustrated thinking about all of us on here who would love and care for our children if we were only given the chance - Here I go ranting again.....

Roz - Great to have you on here - good luck at CERAM. Hope you get that BFP soon!!!

Jennifer - I sent you an IM.  hope you can add me.

Michelle - If you don't go a little   in the 2ww you wouldn't be human - but glad to hear that so far you're so cool.  Hope your little ones are attaching and growing.  I'm sending   vibes and loads of   again and shall continue to do so till you get your    May 4th here you go!!!!!

As for me - have a rotten sore throat - at first I thought it was all the singing I did on Saturday night with my friend's 20 something kids - we had a right royal singalong - but today I know its a bug.  Went for Bowen Therapy tonight - to anyone who needs painkillers for joint pain - it is the best thing I've ever done - I'm off all tablets for the 1st time in 15 years - I have a form of arthritis in the spine.  It hurts for a couple of days and then I have 6 weeks absolutely pain free - amazing.  And no I'm not on commission.  I am working from home tomorrow so hopefully I'll be able to shake this as I must get better before we go back for tx.  Stopped BCP yesterday so hopefully will find out soon when we're due to go over.  Its always such a rush when you finally get the dates through.....  

Anyway love       and   to you all 
Elissa XXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

Gigglygirl - so pleased for you with your result - I can't imagine what it must have been like waiting for that result.

River - off to Egypt in 4 weeks was it - bet you can't wait

AJ - are you feeling better? 
Saw your "wish I'd known list" - wish I'd known that the NHS was a complete waste of time back in 1993 when I embarked upon fertility treatment and that I would waste much of my 30's hanging around for x rays, blood tests and the wonderful 2 year wait for a laparoscopy - just to tell them my tubes were clear and I could have IVF  

Oh well - if you can't be a good example then at least be a terrible warning.

I've  been off the booze since Easter and now limit myself to 4 cups of tea a day. I've also bought some weights and am trying to defy the laws of gravity vis a vis the boobies - more chance of being kicked to death by a spider    

Been on leave today, back at work tomorrow  

Michelle - great news with the frosties - let's have a frostie BFP - and you too Kasia

Jo  XXX


----------



## Ali40

Morning All

Just wanted to drop in - been catching up with all the goings on.

Lisa/Giggly - Such good news about your blood marker, am soooo pleased you have the all clear and can move on to your tx.

Michelle - have everything crossed for you am v impressed with your cool approach.

AJ - Hope you are feeling better soon.

Roz - Welcome, you have come to the right place, but may your stay be a short one.

Elissa - Good luck in waiting for your call, hope it happens soon.

Me - well nearly a week on the pill no news from IM Barcelona.  In fact any IM ladies out there when do they tell you you have a donor, is it only at the same time that they tell you to stop the pill??  I would like to know if one is lined up already.  So impatient that's me!!

Love to everyone else

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Misty C

Good morning Abroadies

Caron in the Egg Donor thread mentioned you in a post and I thought I would come along and have a wee look to see what everyone is up to.  I can't believe so many people are going abroad for treatment!  Good luck to everyone.  DH and I are heading to Poland in 2 weeks time for a DE ICSI treatment (fingers crossed).  We have been their twice before for treatment and its a nice clinic and our doctor is great - he puts up with all my emotional questions (even if DH has to translate as I have a strong Glasgow accent!). 

Hi again to Jo - I know what you mean about the boobs - I knocked over a big cup of coffee with mine in a cafe yesterday, lucky I missed my sisters cappuccino!

Take care everyone.

Love 

Misty C.
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Misty!  Good luck in Poland in 2 weeks!  xx

Jo -     "I have more chance of being kicked to death by a spider"!!!!!!    That's fantastic news re the caffeine, alcohol and getting fit!  I had an impromptu weight loss helper with the bug I've had!!  Haven't eaten for 3 days!  xxxx

Elissa - know what you mean about having enough love to give to abused and unloved children.  You'll make a wonderful parent. xxx

Ali, Jo, etc., thanks for the get well wishes - I am feeling much better but still weak and below par.  Look like hell.  Doc said it was a bug rather than food poisoning.  At least I can stand up today! xxx


----------



## jewel

Hi all
haven't been on the site for a few days so haven't caught up with what everyone is up too yet!
We had a last minute dash to IM - couldn't believe it, i thought I was going this week but I was having time out at my parents over easter and got a call tuesday evening, could we be in spain for friday 10am!!!!  Anyway a quick rush round to book flights, hotels, and a last minute scan and off we went thursday.  We got 7 mature eggs from our donor and 5 fertilised so I now have 2 grade 10's on board and trying to take it easy and relax.  How hard is this 2 ww??!!
Just saw something about caffeine - I have max 2 cups of tea a day and lots of water and no alcohool.  Small price to pay with everyhing else going on I think.  In fact I don't miss the tea at all and hadn't drunk coffee for ages anyway.  Although I did drink it in Barcelona as the tea is so awful!!!
Anyway hope everyone is OK, AJ it sounds as if you are having a really hard time - do hope you are OK and able to move on to your next step soon. Going to look at your other thread next!
Love to all
Jewel xx


----------



## kone

Jewel Wow a mad dash but you now have two precious embies on board  all the best for the 2ww hope it doesn't drag too much.Michelle how you doing ?     good luck for testing next week.AJ how are you doing?I hope you are feeling better trust you to devise your own crash diet  
I hope everyone else is o.k..I started BCP  on 13th but had to stop last week because i had a bad reaction to it.I have a tendancy to have high blood pressure and so GP said to stop taking it.It doesn't seem to have fazed Ruth I have to have Prostrap after AF shows up next and I assume we will still be on track for the end of the month or beginning of June.I hope i haven't caused too much of a delay.
Love and luck to all
Katherine


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Katherine and Jewel!  Well done Jewel on the lovely embies!  Keep snug and relaxed.  Don't worry about the caffeine......my sister had/has the most awful diet one could imagine, really awful, full of junk and it never stopped her getting pregnant or being a Mummy.  Infact, her twin is the same too, and she's a mummy as well.  Hey, maybe I'm toooooo pure!!   The angel that I am.....!  I used to be a tea-urn and have about 20 a day.  That can't be good and that's why I stopped. xxxx

Katherine, what is a BCP?  Good luck with tx at Ceram. xxxxxxx

  

ps, yes it was a very effect "crash" diet!!!   Last time I lost a lot of weight very quickly was when my ex-husband suddenly left (well, disappeared actually) and I lost 3 stone in 3 weeks, I kid you not!  Not a recommendation but boy, did I look good, if it were my only revenge!


----------



## kone

AJ BCP is the contraceptive pill which my poor old body hasn't seen since i was about 20.I had to take it to bring my cycle in line with the donors i assume( I know ass and u and me)Anyway i hope there is another way to syncronise our cycles i am sure Ruth is on the case.I am hoping to lose at least another half a stone before we go out to spain two stone would be ideal but i will only lose that by amputation  
Katherine


----------



## Womb with a View

I haven't laughed as much as I have today on abroadies!  Just think Katherine, our heads, apparently, weigh around 2 stone.......brings a whole new meaning to "losing our head"!!   

Hey, I bet Ruth put the donor in alignment with YOU!  I bet she's on the BCP!  That would be the answer, wouldn't it?  This, in hindsight, will probably be a dumb answer!  Dooooooooh! 

xx


----------



## kone

This is becoming our own personal chat room .You are probably right about the donor.I have to have Prostrap after next af starts so maybe things will not be too off track.As i say to my dh everytime he steps out of the shower it's good to laugh even at the smallest things!!!  
Katherine


----------



## Louise999

Hello

Nice to see everyone so chatty on here again and having some fun.  

Just wanted to reassure Ali on the donor news.  Sometimes IM get back to you really quickly with a date to stop the pill (meaning a donor's been found) and other times it takes a bit longer.  On my 1st cycle I got told the day after I'd emailed them but this time it took a bit longer.  Hang on in there!

Love to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## luz

Hi all,
I wonder if anyone knows the success rates for DE at Fertimed? I have got some  info back from them, but no stats on success rates. Also, do the clinics abroad need full treatment records from your previous ivf treatments? Still agonising over which clinic abroad to choose. There are so many factors to consider, but I really want to get on with treatment. Any info would be a great help.

Love Luz


----------



## Ali40

Louise

Thanks for that - I will hang on in there as you put it and maybe as I am approaching the end of the first pack email them for an update.  Maybe students are still on Easter hols so tracking down some blue eyed canditates is a bit tricky at the moment.  Well that is what I am telling myself!!

Kone - I fink you are wicked insinuating to your DH he has the "smallest things"!!!  You naughty person you!!

Jewel - talk about excitement reading your post - esp as I am with IM I can't wait for something like that.  Wishing all the luck in the world, try to relax and stay calm - easier said than done I imagine!!

Love to everyone else.

Alison ....


----------



## earthe kitt

Jewel - Great news on your transfer - when do you test?

Here's hoping you're going to set off a rash of BFP's

AJ - what do you mean your husband "disappeared"? Sounds very ominous. Is he under the patio?
Was he hen pecked?  

Misty - great to see you here 

Ali40 - hang in there, hope you get your donor soon

Love  Jo XXX


----------



## Elissa

AJ - glad to hear you're standing today - maybe tomorrow you'll be able to move   Seriously - hope you're feeling better soon.  Awful way to lose wait though - Husband or head - neither works for me - I guess I'll just have to do it the hard way.  At least with this bug I don't feel much like eating.

Jewel - Fantastic news - they sound like great embies!!! I have fingers and toes crossed for you. Remember         We're with IM too hope ours is around the time you'll be testing.

Michelle - Here's todays dose -         Hang on in there - not long to go now......

Alison - don't worry they'll find you some blue eyes soon

Luz - I'm sorry I don't know Fertimed's success rates - I do know that Institut Marques in Barcelona have good rates, short waiting lists (unless you're 6foot 6 and blonde!!!!).  They asked for our records which we took with us for the initial appointment.  They have been lovely and although we've not gone to term yet we did get our first pg with them.  Good luck in whatever you decide.

Misty - good luck for two weeks time - how come you know already when you're going - I should be having tx the same week as you but it might be as late as a month from now?  Interesting how all the protocols are different isn't it?  Anyway hopefully we'll be going through the 2ww together - it'll be nice to have some company.

Hope all those I haven't mentioned are having a good day and that we hear from you soon.  That goes for you too Helen.

Loads of love
Elissa XXXX


----------



## HEM

Elissa

Started the sniffy stuff yesterday, I think I prefer injections ... How is everthing going with you??

Helen x


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been around for a while, but like AJ I've been feeling unwell.  Headache, sore neck and throat etc, which is just starting to die down a bit.  Have been trying to follow other posts, its been very busy on here recently.

AJ - hope you are feeling better soon, its strange how these bugs get you, just when you feel healthy.  They can knock you for six, my mum had something like it over the easter holidays and was in bed for 4 days.  

Jewel - great news on your embies, they sound like real good 'ens. Hope the 2ww doesn't send you too crazy and you get a great BFP soon.  

Roz - welcome and good luck with your appointment at Ceram.

Elissa - sorry to hear you're not well either, good news about being pain free though, long may it continue.

Gigglygirl - what great news you've had, so pleased that you can start tx now.  

Michelle - glad to hear you're having a sane time this 2ww, hope you get to Thursday without any worries and it comes quickly for you.  

As for me, had a bit of a hard time recently sorting out our spare room.  I find its so hard to do anything with it because I want it to hopefully be a nursery in the future.  The problem is that when we were successful on our 2nd attempt we started to buy baby stuff and collected quite a large amount.  So that is also stored in the spare room and I had to sort through it.  Makes me feel really sad because I don't want to get rid of it but its there constantly reminding me when I go in the room - try to avoid it as much as possible.  Especially upsetting to see the blanket and babygro we've kept that Zak was dressed in by the nurses at the time.  I even found my baby planner that I'd started to fill in  

Good luck to anyone whatever stage of tx they are at.

Lara x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Just noticed it's Ruth's birthday coming up - tomorrow? - and wanted to send my very best wishes









Have fun and enjoy yourself Ruth

Meerkat xx

Good luck to Jewell and Michelle on the 2WW  and hope you get your positives   

Gigglygirl - hope you are still feeling giggly and good luck with your next tx

Lara, AJ and Elissa - hope you all feeling better soon.
Lara sorry to hear you feeling so sad - just an idea but is there anyone who could look after all of your baby stuff until you need it? xx

Welcome to Roz and 

If there's anyone I've forgotten sorry but good luck and best wishes to those waiting 

Meerkat x


----------



## Rosalind

Blooming eck its going to be hard to keep up with everyone.
Just wanted to thank you all for your warm welcome.
Elissa- I see you live near Rugby. I went to school in Lutterworth, and lived nearby for 22 years!!!!!!!!
Small world.
Thanks again everyone
Roz


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, just popping in - I hope you don't mind...  I have been lurking rather than posting of late.  Anyway - I hope you don't mind me telling you that I had my scan today - and saw two little embies - and their heartbeats!  I simply can't believe it.  As I'd been feeling a lot less sick this week, I assumed all was over...
Bel and AJ, you are often in my thoughts - I hope you are both well 
Very best of luck to all in the 2ww
love Kitty


----------



## badger b

Paxi,
Wow,great news hon,so pleased for you,twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

great to hear of a CERAM success!

Best wishes for the next nine months

love

Badger


----------



## kone

Paxi Congratulations two precious babies well done.    Yes it is great to hear of another Ceram success gives me hope for the future.
Katherine


----------



## Grumpygirl

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO PAXI! 

A BIG FAT CONGRATS TO YOU AND DH, HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB FEW MONTHS AND ENJOY YOUR PREGNANCY  

LOVE 
LISA
XX


----------



## Newday

Paxi 

congratulations   

Enjoy

Love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Any of you abroadies want to meet up in London on Friday 5th May ? I'm going up to the Lister for an appt and wondered if anyone fancied a cuppa (decaff) /beer (low cal/ alcohol free!) in the late afternoon/evening? I thought there were a few abroadies in the London area so maybe we could get together. No worries if no-one wants to, I can be a Norma No Mates


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhhh, Kitty!  That is soooo wonderful!  A Ceram double once again!  I am delighted for you. xxxxxx

Giggles (aka Norma no mates) - count me in as long as it's after 12!  That'd be great!   xx

Lara - so very sorry you're feeling sad.  I feel awful for you.  Meerkat's idea is a great one - perhaps someone can look after them for you until you need them once more.  Sending you massive hugs and healing love xxxxxx     Also hope you feel physically well soon too. xxxx

Hem - good luck with the sniffy stuff! xxx

Elissa - hope you're feeling much better. I am, thank goodness.  Not quite back to normal but getting there and tons thinner, thank heavens!  xxx

Jo -   "hen" pecked!!!!  (Everyone, I have chickens and I'm hoping Jo was talking about the hens and not about me....er, you were, weren't you Jo?  Jo?)  Yep, hubby just uped and left.....but I found him in the end.  Coward!  Got another "chick" (oh, do pardon the pun, I couldn't resist) pregnant.  Yes, how awful is that.  Turns out she wasn't but that's a long story.  Hence the 3 stone.  Got some great new clothes out of it though and lots of admiring glances!   The patio would have been a good idea though.....xxxx

Me?  Feeling much healthier but still weak.  However, partner is standing in the local elections (!) and had promised I would canvess with him so went out tonight.....glad I did!  I kid you not, a good looking woman in the street ran over to him and said "you're so and so and standing for election aren't you?  Well, I'm voting for you as you're the best looking candidate so far!"    Um......   What she means is that he's the only one with a pulse!  Can't really see myself in tweeds and pearls anyway.  xxx


----------



## Lara B

AJ and Meerkat, thanks for your kind thoughts, we actually do have the majority of the baby stuff at my mum's, actually thought we had taken it all.  Just when we moved we found some more we had forgotten about.  Might ask her if we can give her this last box to look after.  AJ glad you're feeling a bit better, and great to see your sense of humour hasn't been affected 

Paxi - they all said it would be twins with a blood level as high as yours.  A great congrats, it is good to see another success story coming from Ceram.         All the best for a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Lastly, a huge   to Ruth for tomorrow.

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lara, I meant to send you hugs from your message before, please excuse my sieve brain   I hope you can manage to offload some of the stuff until you need it again, as I have no doubt you will... Hugs and big cuddles to you xxx

AJ, will count you in! My appt is at 11.30am but I don't know how long it'll take or how long I'll need to wait. Last time up there we were there all afternoon but it was an initial consultation. I'll have to go for bloods but sure won't be that long- will I  

Better go, been doing my finances. Tx plus hols to Greece plus going down to 2 days a week seriously affects the shoe budget!! Better buy them now... 

Byeeeeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Paxi!                      What wonderful news! I am so so happy for you - you must be over the moon, on   and a little  too! Don't often start my day in tears but so pleased to say these are such happy ones for you! You give us all hope. Here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Lara..Just wanted to send you a hug, it must be so hard. Just hoping it's not too long before a lot of that stuff's coming out of the boxes and bringing tears of joy to you eyes instead.

And, if you are anything like me, you'll be looking at stuff  going "   what on earth was THAT for? Which bit goes around the baby? " etc.. I am happy to say my little support group has a 50% success rate and so I've given myself license to dig out all the old stuff from the garage and I've got 3 girls to lend stuff too..but honestly, it's only been 5 years and I've had quite a time washing and dusting stuff that I've no idea what it was for and how it went together!  ..perhaps I'm really getting a bit   in my old age... 

ooh RUTH          Hope you have a fab day!

AJ - glad you're feeling a bit less  

For some reason my " enable notification " turned itself off yesterday, I logged on and casually thought "it's a bit quite on there.." ha!!!! Wow you lot can chat!!! 

Anyway, so can I..must go..

Giggly - wish I could meet you for an alcohol-free, caffeine -free but fun-filled gossip...but North Wales is a BIT far! Good luck with the appointment and have fun!ooh and a HUG CONGRATS on your test result FAB FAB FAB!!!!!!   

Hope you all have a great day - especially you RUTH!

D x


----------



## Jennifer

I see Deb has already seen but for anyone else, its a special nurses birthday today.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55740.0.html


----------



## Andream

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUTH


----------



## Bel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUTH!!!!

HAVE A GOOD DAY!!!!


----------



## nikkiank

Ruth.

Hope you have a good one!  

love Nikki xx


----------



## Bel

Paxi,

Congratulations to you both. How wonderful. I knew it was twins!!!

Well done...I hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months,

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Paxi what wonderful news - and twins .... how exciting ... so glad your scan went well, and you saw those precious heartbeats .... time for you to relax and enjoy the next 8 months ...... much much love to you and your DH ..... great to have some happy news at last.


----------



## nats210

Congratulations Paxi

Happy Birthday Ruth enjoy your day.
nats
x


----------



## crusoe

Paxi - fantastic news!!!! Congratulations!!!!
Ceram seem very generous with this 2 for the price of 1 offer - so many twinnies!!!
So good to have some happy news on this thread for a change.

Love to all
crusoe
xx


----------



## Louise999

Paxi

What fantastic news.  Have a happy and healthy 8 months.  You must be so excited!

Louise


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just a quick question for the IM girls - could you give me some idea of how long you were on the patches for before you went out to IM for transfer?
I am trying to book some meeting dates at work and it's proving a bit tricky to guess when IM will want us there
Thanks
Crusoe


----------



## luz

Hi all,

Thanks Nikki for your tip re smilies and hugs. I will give it a go 
Elissa - thanks for your info re IM. Still looking for stats on Fertimed - I will have a trawl through previous postings as I'm sure the info must have been posted on FF many times. May as well set the ball rolling with getting a copy of my (very thick) ARGC file - could take a while!
Many congrats to Paxi. It is really fantastic news and gives us all a great deal of hope.
Best of luck to those on the 2ww

Love Luz


----------



## luz

My goodness I can use smilies! Thanks, Nikki! 
Now what are bubbles?...........

Love Luz


----------



## Louise999

Hi Crusoe

On my first IM cycle I was on Day 13 of my patches when I had embryo transfer.  I am in contact with a few ladies locally who've been to IM and the earliest any of them had ET was Day 11 of the patches.  I think some time between Days 12 and 14 is "the norm".  Hope this helps.

Louise


----------



## MichelleM72

Paxi, that is such brilliant news - TWINS!!!    You and DH must be so happy and relieved to have seen those precious heartbeats. 

Happy Birthday Ruth.  Hope you have a lovely day. 

Hello and much love to you all

Michelle


----------



## valie

PAXI

WONDERFUL NEWS!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

             

       

love Valiexxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hey, you lot can gab, you have really cheered me up this afternoon!

AJ - glad that you are feeling a lot better, after your weight loss success I am tempted to put DH out the front door with the cats and ask him to disappear for a while.  I have gained so much weight since starting this my chest has a personality and life of its own, closely followed by my belly & bum!

Katherine - fingers crossed for you in June.

Elissa - DH and I talked about when we could manage to attend our clinic for our TX and we put dates forward to our doctor.  He then came back and said if they were OK - which they have always been.  Flights booked after that and meds with instructions sent to get me in tune with lovely donor.  Hopefully we can do 2ww together - I had only just discovered FF after I had a BFN in February so it would have been good to have a blether about it all.  Good luck with your TX. 

Lara - hope you are feeling a bit better, baby Zak must have looked beautiful in his babygro.  Lots of cuddles to you & DH   x lots and fairy dust   x lots to Zak.  

Paxi/Kitti - congratulations - two heartbeats how wonderful hope you like these two happy sperms     (I just wanted to see how they look on the thread!).

Ruth - happy birthday  .  Do you think employers should introduce a day off for everyone on their birthday?  Have a great day. 

Update on me: started my Estrofem medication today, had one hissy fit so far (but that might be just me) so will need to see how these meds take effect.

Love 'n' hugs to everyone.

Misty C. 
xxx


----------



## cesca

Hi Kitty/Paxi what fantastic news bet you are both still in shock. Good luck Cescaxxx


----------



## Elissa

Kitty - What wonderful news   You must both be over the moon.  May your pregnancy be healthy and may your babies be happy, healthy and live full and beautiful lives.

Misty - That would be great.  I think Helen will be around the same time time too, so we can all compare notes.  I'm currently waiting for   and will then start the patches - should be tomorrow or Friday, so I'm about a day or so behind you.  I didn't discover FF till our BFP and m/c and found everyone to be so helpful and supportive throughout, they were wonderful. Last time IM told us we'd get 3 days notice for tx - i.e. the day of her ec.  They forgot to make the call though so we only had a day to arrange flights and hotel - hope they're a bit more organised this trip.  I'm sure they will be.  

AJ - glad to hear you're feeling better.  He sounds like a real pain in the rear (to put it politely!!!!)  Talk about insult to injury if she had been!  I'm getting   just thinking about him - well rid!!!  Glad to hear you've dropped a few pounds - What's wrong with tweed and pearls? (      )

Crusoe - same as Louise said - around days 11 to 14 has been my experience - it does depend on the donor's response to treatment and they do say allow an extra 2 weeks!  but I've never heard of this happening to anyone.  Good luck though

Ruth -   to you - hope it is the start of a wonderful year.

Michelle and Jewel - daily dose       and  

Helen - nice to hear from you - enjoy your sniffy stuff!!!

Lisa - wish I could join you but its harder now we've moved from Harrow to the Midlands - not that I'm complaining - hope your tests go well and that whoever joins you you have a lovely get together.

Lara - it must be so hard to have Zak's things around.  I hope you manage to find a place for them until it is time for them to be used again.  Good luck hon

Just some info for the IM ladies - Victoria Walker (the English Doctor) had a little boy, both are well.

Well I've spent most of the day either having coughing fits or sleeping but the penicillin I got from the gp this morning seems to be kicking in. Hopefully it'll all be cleared up by Saturday - am debating going to work tomorrow - she said definitely not if I still have a temperature but with me having to take time off for the tx in a couple of weeks its hard to abandon my clients this week, so we'll see.

Anyway dh is home so I'd better go.
Loads of love to you all
Elissa XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi guys!

Crusoe - hope you are well!  I was on the patches for 14 days and had ET.  We have a "window for optimum conditions in the womb", as Dr Walker put it and "we prefer the transfer to take place within the first 20 days of a cycle", unquote.  Hope this helps!  

Lara - hope you are feeling much better today sweetheart. xxxxxx

Elissa - tweed and pearls is about right for my physical age   but not right for my mental age !!!!!  Hope you get better soon! xx

Misty C - your post made me    xx


----------



## HEM

Ellissa

Think you are better to rest, glad the penicillin is beginning to kick in.  I am concerned about time off at work as you can't really plan exact dates as such.  Hope you are feeling brighter soon! I am just off to sniff again, my DP has nick-named me the "sniffaler" it is not the most endearing term - bless him. Iwas told today that brazil nuts and grapefruit juice is good for you, mentioned it to him, guess what he will be bringing home with him tonight - I wonder?

Helen


----------



## twiggy2

Paxi - Congratulations, you must be sooo thrilled.

Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

         

Best Wishes Twiggy X


----------



## casey

Hi grils 
just to let you know that ruth has sent me THE PLAN    and we go to spain on 6th june 

paxi - congratulations on your twinnies - you and dh must be over the moon - hope you are taking care of yourself and getting lots of rest 

love caseyxxxxxx


----------



## CRISPY

Hi Ladies,

Serial lurker de-cloaking, would you mind if I join your thread?  I am currently having treatment at IVI Barcelona with the lovely Dr Sanchez, I am now on the BCP and waiting for a donor.  Haven't posted before as I have been pretty anxious about everything- plus I don't think I am particularly eloquent!  Anyway just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone

Crispy
x


----------



## MichelleM72

Welcome to Abroadies Crispy 

I'm with IVI Valencia and currently on 2ww after FET last week.

All the best to you in your upcoming treatment.  

Hugs,
Michelle

p.s.  I like the dancing kitty... so cute!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Paxi       thats so fantastic..you must be over the moon..am so so pleased for you..what a lovely day for news xxx

Michelle..hope youre doing well hun..am thinking of you and hope all is well.

Giggly..that is fantastic news and am so happy for you..Im often down in London with my job..if Im around the 5th I will let you know and will see if I can sneak off and meet you and AJ..it would be so lovely to put faces to names..xxx

Welcome to crispy 

This board is so busy i am finding it hard to keep track and am sorry if I miss anyone but send you all tons of hugs..

Debs..glad youre ok..was thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on..bless you with the jabs..dont worry am sure youre not on your own as I hate jabs too along with many others..really hoping its your time too ..you deserve it hun xxx

Ellissa - glad you gp is looking after you and hope youre better soon.

Casey - fab news bet youre excited..good luck and lots of love..

Its been another lovely sunny day in Manchester..all the flowers are out and birds singing..all the lambs are baa'n at the farm behing our house.summer is on the way- hooray!

Ruth hope you had a lovely birthday!  

Mr Snoop is having the snip Friday ..bless him..DH says hes having his manhood taken away..awwwwwww> Am looking forward to him not being as hyper and not humpin evrything in site    

Anyway gals off for my chinese now..yum yum ..fillet steak cantonese style..the diet starts tomorrow..ha ha   

Love L xx


----------



## badger b

Welcome to the abroadies Crispy!good luck with IVI Barcelona.!

Happy Birthday Ruth!
hope you have had a lovely day


love
Badger


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Lesley, I'm doing, thanks.   Trying not to analyse every little twinge because it's slowly driving me crazy!  LOL  Your Chinese sounds lovely!  We had a gorgeous one in Valencia last week... YUM

Forgot to say - I hope Mr Snoop does well.  Poor dear.  It is best for them and hopefully will calm him down.  Ziggy's still a hyper loon, but I'm sure he would be worse if he still had his manhood! 

xxx Michelle xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Peeps!

Been to the gym so feeling virtuous this evening, although went with best mate so did some gossiping too. Oh well, we had fun!  

Casey - brilliant news on your plan, the weeks will fly by now. Yay!

Mr Snoop- You'll always be a boy dog even without your boy bits! I'm living proof of that, except I'm not a boy...  You know what I mean! Hope they give you lots of treats after the snip. 

Lesley- Would be fab if you could come for a meet up. I just booked my train ticket today, so getting there on some preparations.

Crispy- welcome ! 

Elissa and Lara- hope you feel better soon.

AJ- How's the unpredicted weight loss going?!!

My update- DH is doing what he does best and playing with cables and computers, and my dog's got diarrohea! Oh well, she's at Mum & Dad's tomorrow !    Not really an update!

Ciao for now
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

LesleyJane - you make me   with your titbits about your meals!!!  I love it!  If I see a post from you, before I get to the end, I always think "I wonder what she's going to have for dinner"!!!!!!    Re Mr Snoop - the op is very straightforward (was it what I said it was?  Anal glands swollen because of benign tumours re too much testosterone?) Just to let you know, my Mum's dog is a Jack Russell too and the snip didn't curb his flightiness nor his zest for life!  Made not one ounce of difference other than the glands stopped swelling up!  So I'm sure he'll be the usual Mr Snoop!  Hope to meet you with Giggles, that would be luverly!!!  xxx

Casey!!!!  Countdown begins!  That is such good news.  Hope your son did well in the Marathon. xxxxxx

Crispy!  Welcome!  I too was a serial (or even surreal!!!!) lurker! Good luck and may your stay be short. xx

All you 2wwers, good luck and hang in there. xxx

Twiggy - good luck at Ceram in the coming weeks.      xxx

Giggles - the weight loss is going well, but not as quickly as we ever wish for!  However, slowly, slowly, catchey monkey!  Some of the, er, rolls of fat have disappeared!!  I've been gingerly eating since yesterday afternoon, just incase the dreaded bug came back!  Made up for it tonight with a lovely quorn spag-bol.  Yum, yum.  xxxx


----------



## casey

Just a quick one before i go to work - thanks for all your good wishes girls - we booked our flights yesterday and started looking for hotels - just panicking what to do about our dog - my brother stayed at the weekend when we went to london - but i found out he didn't really stay - just popped in so poochy was on her own most of the time - AND he took my ironing board, broke my stereo, messed up dh's football tickets so he can't go the final and borrowed my car ( with permission) but brought it back 7 hours late ! - very naughty and i dont really want to ask him again but what do i do - im really worried about putting poochy in kennels as she's timid and is scared of other dogs   Any ideas or does anyone know a good kennels in the north West ??

AJ - hope youre feeling better it was dh who ran the marathon - and he did it in under 3 hours and raised lots of money for STEPS - very emotional day    - as for unpredicted weight loss i lost 3lb in weight lugging dd's wheelchair/buggy on and off the tube and up and down escalators - i gave up in the end and started to walk everywhere   - very hectic weekend but dd loved London and it brought back loads of good memories for me   

Lesleyjane - give Mr snoop and hug from me, im sure he'll be fine after his op and with a foodie like you he'll be getting lots of lovely titbits 

Michelle - hang in there - twinges mean zilch    

welcome to crispy and hello to elissa 
Hi to everyone else XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
love casey


----------



## Misty C

Morning Abroadies

Gorgeous day here in Glasgow - the sunshine is just pouring into the house this morning. 

Elissa - well done for getting all your flights etc booked with only one days notice last TX. Has AF arrived yet?

Casey - good luck on 'the plan'.  Does that come complete with a selection of Osmond music?.  Can't help you about the kennels I'm afraid but, will keep my fingers crossed for the 6th June!

Crispy - I liked the 'de-cloaked serial lurker'.  DH was quite amused!  But then as well as being an old punk he's and old Trekkie as well. 

AJ - did you make your quorn 'Spag Bog' (as its known in our house) yourself? 

Hi to everyone this morning.  I'm off for a look around the shops with my sis before she starts her new job next week and 'fun' shopping becomes a thing of the past.

Love 

Misty C.
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Casey!  Great news about your DH, that's fantastic!  Crickey, don't know what to suggest re your brother.  In the London area there are many dog walking companies - perhaps you could get one of them to do the job?  Our old dog used to love the kennels in the end.....was very timid the first time but was so happy when we picked him up. xx

Misty - yes, I made it myself.  We try to make everything we eat and we try to even grow most of it!!   It was lovely but I don't want my food to be tooooo lovely when losing the weight!  Actually, I've got some left in the fridge which is a good sign that I'm doing well because in the recent past I would have finished the lot off! xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Looks like I'm going to become an official abroadie.  Got BFN today, didn't even get to blood test (due today) as af is starting.  LFC (where I had ec & et) said not to worry about travelling up to London if af has started and just to do HPT - well got the single line as usual.  Feeling really gutted today as I thought with a 10 cell and 7 cell it might actually work this time.  Haven't really cried yet - scared of letting it all out I suppose.  

Will probably be going to Cyprus for ED as it's linked to Create and it seems nice and easy.  Although this is the first time af has started before testing - it never did when I was at the ARGC, where I always at least got implantation even with embryos with fewer cells.  Do I need the extra drugs??  I don't know what to think at the moment.  Still I've got time later on to think about that.

Sorry for the me post.  I look forward to getting to know you all better when I'm feeling a little more cheerful.

Love and best wishes,
mini-me xxx

P.S.  Paxi - congratulations, that's brilliant news!


----------



## mini-me

Don't know what the bleepers are for!!  Fairly sedate words:  W.A.S  and A.L.W.A.Y.S.


Made me smile anyway!

The bleepers have gone from my post now - what is going on??


----------



## nikkiank

Mini-me

Sorry to see your news!    Sending you lots of hugs!     Hope you feel a little stronger soon! 

Wishing you success as an abroadie very soon sweetheart!
love Nikki 
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

At home today because some idiot decided to take his eyes off the road for a moment and smashed right into the back of me.  I was at a standstill at a junction waiting to turn when it happened, the noise was huge.  I've been to the hospital to make sure there was nothing serious, and have got minor soft tissue damage.  Off work today and not sure about tomorrow, need a car first.  His airbags both went off and his radiator bust, he didn't half hit me hard, hope they can fix my car.  

Mini-me, sorry to hear about your news, all the best for your next tx as an abroadie.

Casey, we put our cat in a kennels called Cloverdell in Warrington, is that too far from you?  Let me know if you want any more details.  Good luck with your tx, bet you feel excited, now you've got the famous "plan".  

Michelle - hope you're still bearing up, not long to go now   

Love to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone

Crispy - Hello & Welcome 

Casey - Not long to go!  

Aj - Thanks for the   , I hope you are well hun. x

Lesleyjane  - I hope you are well, your post made me laugh!!    Hope Mr Snoop is ok.

Michelle - Hope you are still very sane.   

Mini-Me -  Sorry to see your news.   

Rsumn - How you doin hun? Not long for you either now.  

Im off shortly, getting really nervous now, however I always have a really bad transfer last time it took  
25 minutes, 3 out of 4 transfers have been very difficult can anyone tell me if this would stop me getting pregnant??

A big hello to everyone.

Love and Luck to you all.

Twiggy xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Mini-me, I am so sorry sweetheart.  It is so unfair and so hard.  Pleased that you are making plans for the next step.  I know it's hard, we've been there on this thread.  Please take good care of yourself over the next few days. xxxxxxxxxx

Lara!   I hope you're ok?  Blast, that's not what you need.  Just incase, make sure you got a good soak in a warm bath tonight, it will relax the muscles somewhat just incase they tensed up, etc.  xxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Hi Lara - no warrington isn't too far = would you recommend Cloverdell then - how big is it ? how long ago did you go there ?

Just had a really strange e-mail from my soon to be manager _ i start new job on 15/5 and was very upfront with them re needing time for tx ( only 1 week) and for dd's op ( 1 week again) - just got an e-mail to say they are ' finding it difficult to allocate appropriate cases due to the restrictions my personal circumstances are imposing'  - do they mean ivf or dd's medical needs - i am a bit shocked as the job is much less stressful and demanding than my current employment, and my present managers never had a problem allocating cases thru 2 IVF cycles and regardless of dd's medical needs where i juggled and only took time off if essential - this is the first time ive experienced an attitude like this to my tx - ive asked them to explain what they mean by this     

Anyway got to go - need my dinner as im starving - nothing as exotic as lesley jane's tho - she makes my mouth water at times

love caseyxxx


----------



## Lara B

Casey I would recommend Cloverdell, its the only one we will take our cats to.  They have sections for dogs and cats and have always looked after ours well.  Its a fairly big kennels, have to say I've not actually been around the dogs part but they have a large piece of land.  We last went there last year, but have been going to them for 16 years and had no problems.  The phone no is 01925 653158 if you need it.  About your job - sounds like they are being a bit awkward with you, they should have said they were not happy about you taking time off at the beginning before you agreed to take the job.  Its always better if your employer is willing to give time off for tx and other medicals, hope you get a good reason why they've said it is difficult to allocate cases to you.

AJ thanks for your well wishes, it has started to ache a bit now especially my neck.  Good job I'm not about to go through tx at the moment!

Love Lara x


----------



## casey

Thanks for the info Lara - sorry was so confused about the e-mail i forgot to ask how you were  after your crash   its such a terrible shock to the system - make sure you ice the parts that hurt and take an anti-imflammatory - bromelain is natural remedy - and rest for a few days  too - hope you feel beyyer soon 
caseyxx


----------



## sandyw

Hello there

Am also hoping to join you guys-have also been a bit of a lurker as Crispy would say! and am looking really foreward to getting to know you all better. This site has made such a big difference to me already. I suppose the reason it has taken me so long to say hello is that I work with mums and kids all day and so have become a major bottler . - and have been worried that once I start the floodgates will open!!

Sending you all love 
Sandy


----------



## valie

SANDY and CRISPY    Welcome aboard! Good luck with your journeys.  

CASEY                    So glad you got the plan, now you can make real plans. How exciting!!  Bit crummy, your new manager having that attitude. Some people are very kind and accommodating and others are just rubbish at understanding what's important. I hope you get it sorted out ok. 

Valiexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

No probs Casey, I'm not feeling too bad at the moment, was a shock though; thanks for the remedy advice just in case it gets worse.

Sandy, nice to see you de-lurking   I know what you mean about being a bottler, as a teacher I have to do the same, its especially difficult when you have kids who have are neglected and you think "if I was their parent...."  Anyway, welcome to the board, glad its already made such a difference.  Everyone on here is very supportive and has great advice to offer.

Sorry Crispy, haven't welcomed you to the board, great to see another de-lurker.  Hope they find you a donor soon.

Lara x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

well Im going to confuse ya now as Im giving you the menu first tonite..ha ha..god Im so full Ive had to have 20 mins lay on the couch..have been out for dinner with my best friend and have both just completely troughed    I had Pate to start with apricots - yum yum, fillet steak (yes I know AGAIN- very bad!) with pepper sauce and mushing rooms and then chocolate cake with whipped cream and hot chocolate sauce..polished off with a bottle of pinot grigio..think im a foodaholic at the mo   

Mini me - am so sorry for your BFN sweetheart..its awful and nothing anyone can say makes you feel better but we are all here for you and are thinking of you..good luck with crete and be strong as you never know next time could be the one xxx

Sandy - welcome to ff..nice to meet you xx

Twiggy - good luck with the transfer and try not to worry..keep as calm as you can..Is your DH going to be with you? I was so nervous last time that even though my DH sat with me and held my hand I couldnt stop my legs from shaking with nerves and the nurse had to hold them..I felt such a fool....so I know how you must feel...I tried relaxation breathing to calm me down but I couldnt stop staring at the monitor   Best of luck and thinking of you..

LaraB - sorry to hear about your crash..hope youre ok and you have been to have an xray on your kneck?? Have you got the guys insurance details? You could get compo? xx

Michell- thanks for the good wishes..hope your ok and not worrying..When is your test date? xxx

Giggly - what date did you say again? Is it the 5th May? I think I have a meeting in Marleybone that day at 4pm (BHS Head office) What time are you and AJ meeting? I would love to meet up and will certainly do my best..keep me posted..xxx

AJ - thanks for the Mr.Snoop good wishes...You made me laugh re the glands..His are like buster gonads  ..they are that big he could do with a wheel barrow to carry them around in ..bless..He has no idea whats in store for him tomorrow..but how lovely to be so oblivious and just trundle along without a care in the world eh..think we could all do with a bit of that sometimes ..Hows things going with you now? Do you feel more positive and that you have more to go on now..All your posts have really helped me you know as Im not so well informed on the technicalities and its so informative when I read your details..thanks so much for this..xxxx

Debs- thanks ever so much for the lovely IM..really aprreciate it and its helped me a lot..Im off work tomorrow so am going to reply to you properly when I have more time..am thinking fo you and hope sooooooooo much that this is your time  

Casey- try not to worry about anything..we got mr.Snoop from a place in Kearsely near Manchester that had a big kennels too..if you are still struggling let me know and I will find the number for you tomorrow..lots of love xxx

Anyway better go now as got to be up bright and early for the vets..

nite nite to you all my fab mates..

Love lesley xxx


----------



## hola69

Sandy,

sent you some luverly bubbles  

Love Lesley xx


----------



## Misty C

Morning Abroadies

Another sunny day in Glasgow, we must be having our summer early so will make the most of it by getting out into the garden this afternoon. 

Lesley - good luck at the vets, hope poor Mr Snoop quickly gets back to full strength.

Lara B - I understand completely what you mean about being around children.  I used to work for a Fostering Agency and wanted to take all the kids I heard about home. Hope your not in too much pain after your car accident and following Casey's advice.  

Sandy - hello there, my family (except my older sis) are unaware of what DH and I have been going through over the past few years.  My parents would not understand and Mum would start knitting, bless her.  FF has been a godsend to talk about our hopes and fears and so it seems food!  

Casey - good luck with your new employers.  It could be they are unsure of what is involved.

Twiggy - hope everything goes well in Ceram - is the TX in May or June? 

Mini-me - sorry to hear about your BFN but am pleased you are thinking ahead to your next plan. 

AJ - impressed that you are growing your own veg.  We were all brought up on home grown food but supermarkets are our source now as adults.  The local council are revamping a section of plots near us, turning them into Eco Plots apparently (they should get a gold star for this!). DH is interested but hasn't got a clue about gardening let along growing veg.  

Me update: still taking my meds and no more hissy fits so far but a bit weepy at night times.  Getting quite excited about the build up to the next treatment, but trying to be realistic as well (and its not working!).

Have a good day. 

Mist C.
xx


----------



## cesca

I have been posting in  on this site every now and then as I didn't quite feel an abroadie as we were waiting for a donor from Ceram . Well we have now been found a lovely senorita and have been given our plan.So I suppose I am officially one of you now!!   We are very excited and I just wish someone else would do all my organising for me as there seems so much to do and my head is in the clouds!  We have 4 horses 2 dogs and a bowl full of tadpoles to sort out ....who will want to look after all of them!!!!!  
We are heading out to Marbella on the 11th of June ,  does anyone know when in the  time plan to book flights and accommodation..I was a bit unsure of the bit in the plan that said "Donor scan... if not responding cycle will be abandoned at this stage "  

Mini me  so sorry to hear of your bfn , it is so hard to deal with . Hoping things will be better for you both next time.   

Lara  hope you are getting better after your bang in the car. I had one of those last year and it is very frightening . So look after yourself . 

Hi to everyone else    Cesca xxxxx


----------



## badger b

Misty c,
your Molly cat is gorgeous!

Michelle,fingers crossed for you hon.   

Sandy,welcome to the abroadies,good luck with your treatment.I find FF  a godsend!

AJ,good to hear youre feeling a little better now.

Mini Me sorry to hear about your bfn,welcome here and hope youre stay here isnt too long and you get your bfp abroad.

No news from me,just waiting to hear how long waiting list is for next go on this merry go round!

love to all,

Badger


----------



## Misty C

So happy to hear your news Cesca - the time will fly in and I am sure you will find someone to look after all your pets!!

Badger - Molly Cat has a sister Daisy who is a mixed grey and cream colour - she is v. timid but just loves DH and being cuddled by him!

Misty C
xx


----------



## badger b

Cesca,

my donors et was going to be around 27/28th march which was tue/wed.I had a scan on the previous friday to check linking was ok,then booked flight and accomodation,flew out on the sunday.I was taking a chance as donor was having a second scan ont the sunday just to check everything was going to go ahead,but i felt i couldnt wait any longer,just hoped and prayed everything was ok,and i hadnt wasted any money!Some people book their flight in advance but i was being hesiitant as 2 donors had changed their mind before my third so i was being very wary.Dont worry about this thought,seems i was a one off!


Good luck in CERAM, youre in good hands.  

love  badger


----------



## Newday

Cesca

we fly out on the 27th May. I have to try and arrange mine in advance due to school holidays.

I think as you are going out of term time flights shouldn't be so hard to arrange but I may be wrong.

What about BA? I think that they do a flexible ticket so that might be worth looking at. We use BMI because we fly from east Midlands.

Good luck with everything looks like I will be a week ahead of you.

Love dawn


----------



## Lara B

Cesca, great news about getting a donor.  Wow, so many pets, that's what I'd love if we had the space.  I'm sure you'll find someone who will help look after them whilst you're away. 

Misty, I agree with Badger, your cat is so cute.  We have two and the older one is a daddy's girl, whereas the younger comes to me most often.  

Lesley, that meal sounded lovely, you really know how to make people's mouth water.  

As for me, I'm feeling more stiff this morning and still got a headache. Off work again and had to pick up a hire car.  Vary wary driving it back as I expected, hopefully that won't be for long.

Good luck to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Everyone

Looks like Ruth is going to be extremely busy!!

Lesley - Hope everything goes well with Mr Snoop today, thanks for the advice on ET. I was just like you the first time I just could not keep my legs still what a nightmare! I shall just have to bring some valium to keep me calm!!!

Cesca - Great news about your donor. Im sure some one will take good care of your pets. I tend to book my flights quite early and they tend to be cheaper, 3 out of 4 times we have been ok but this time our first donor went awol but we amended our flights.

Lara - I hope you are ok after your accident.

Sandy - Hello and Welcome!

MistyC - Hi! My turn is coming up soon!! I fky oout on the 7th May!!! Hope you are feeling ok its strange how all these drugs affect us isnt it. One minute so high and the next so low. Im due to strat my steroids on Sunday not loooking forward to them and all their undesired side effects!

Take Care All

Love Twiggy XXX


----------



## beanie10

Hi ladies,

I know I don't post very often but I do read the messages daily. well I'm off to Ceram on sunday, yippee! our donor is due for EC on tues/weds, so roll on next week.

I'm more worried about the plane flight than anything else...........what a wuss 

DH thinks I'm great on the HRT, he's asked if I can stay on it, got to say I do feel pretty good.

Well good luck to everyone who's having tx at the moment and big hugs to those waiting.

See you on the sunny side 

hugs
jo (beanie)


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just checking in to catch up on the news and to wish everyone a good bank holiday weekend.

Welcome to the newbies - Sandy, Crispy and Mini-me  (and anyone else new I may have missed) I hope your stay here is a short as possible.
Safarigirl  or AJ is it time for a roll call - I am finding it impossible to remember everyone here!

Beanie - good luck for next week, I hope everything goes smoothly and you bring home a bfp. I agree HRT is great. At the moment I am on some horrible non HRT drugs IM gave me. They have caused my face to erupt in spots. I feel 14 again and have spent all day at work trying to hide behind my pc or cover my chin with my hand!!

cesca- fantastic news that you have a donor!! As for booking flights, we booked ours before the donors scan but unfortunately she didn't respond to her drugs and everything got delayed and then cancelled. We ended up losing money on our flights. I don't want to worry you as I am sure what happened to us is the exception rather than the rule but I would recommend leaving it as late as possible. I find this really hard as I like to have everything sorted and ready - bit of a dilema really. 
That aside I hope this is the donor to help you achieve your dream.

Twiggy I see you are off soon too - Good luck!!
RS Mum when do you go -it can't be long now?

Love to all and think of me this weekend we are putting up a shed - What fantastic fun (NOT!!!)
Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

errrrr crusoe i am on to that rollcall (as soon as AJ has done it!!!!!!!!) I will be sure to copy and paste it!!!!!  Unfortunately AJ has made a few errors, so i am hoping she will do it more carefully this time as it does reflect badly on me otherwise!!!

Sorry no personals today - i have been reading everyone's news, just been so busy, will write to everyone over the weekend .....

have a good one


----------



## Womb with a View




----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry Ladies and Gents, too exhausted to even remember my own name, let alone a roll-call at the mo!!!  Been out canvessing for DP as promised......boy, oh boy, is it hard.  My feet hurt!  Mind you, there are some fantastic knockers around.....and letterboxes!!!  (No, not those kind of knockers, the brass type and fabulous letterboxes, wow!)  It's been said several times that I should be standing for election too!   I'm not into politics, nor DP (he's an independent).....all we want are cleaner, safer, happier streets.  No too much to ask!  At this rate I shall, hopefully, get all the exercise I need to lose more weight with all this walking (and talking!)  My weight seems to be stuck now at the moment. 

Have a great weekend all.  Love, AJ (aka First Lady) xxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to share my news with you.

I finally got my call from spain today, 40 days on progynova now.  

My donor is having her eggs collected today and all going well we should have ET on wednesday.

I am soooo excited.

They will confirm all details with us tomorrow.

got to get packed organise flights etc, just can't wait to get started.

It's should've been Holly's 3rd birthday tomorrow and I was really starting to feel so down about having no hope again at this time of year.

Take call all

PurpleChick


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Purplechick 

Just wanted to send you lots of         .

I hope your donor gets a lot of eggies for you.

Best Wishes Twiggy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Purple Chick,

I have blown you lots of bubles which are just filled with positive vibes!

love
Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

It has been quiet on  here! But then ff has been down for a while, I was lost without you all! I actually had to talk to DH, poor love. 

Purplechick, brilliant news, hope it all goes swimmingly and you get your lovely BFP soon.   

Anyone who wants to come along for a drinkie on Friday this week send me an IM, there may be 3-4 of us in and around the Victoria area-ish (I'm rubbish with London) . Don't worry, we'll be more specific once AJ's told us where to meet, otherwise we'll all be wandering around aimlessly! Will be great to have a gas and finally put some faces to names, although you might run a mile when you see my ugly mug!  

I'm now Auntie Lisa again, my brother had his first on Friday (well not personally) so it's all excitement in our family. Had a lovely day at the beach yesterday with friends, was fab to have sand between my toes and we even buried the dog! Was v funny, I' ve never seen a dog prepared to be buried before! Off to the hossie to see little Hannah again this afternoon with my Nan and will now tackle some weeds I think before the rain starts. No time for personals, sorry!

Have a lovely weekend !

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Purple chick - just wanted to send you loads and loads of      ..so hope this all goes well..will be thinking of you this week and keeping everything crossed.

Just a quickie from me..AF started and I have SPLITTING headaches - probably the evil down-regging..going for my blood test tommorrow so hope it's working..not sure what Ruth'll suggest if not..

off to find a cold flannel and a quiet corner.. 

Deb x


----------



## Newday

Purple chick all the very best for ET hope all goes well.

I''ve had prostrap injection today so have now I suppose offically started my cycle.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## MichelleM72

Deb - lots of hugs to you sweetie.  Sorry you're not feeling well.   Hope your blood test goes well tomorrow.  Please rest and take care of yourself today.

PurpleChick - I'm sooooooooooo happy for you hun.      It's about time you got that phone call!  Have you decided to stay at the apartments?  Don't forget about the Chinese restaurant.  Good luck with all the preparations.  When are you flying out?  Can't wait to hear how it goes.  Hope your donor gets lots of lovely eggs.   

A big hello to everybody. 

Love,
Michelle


----------



## MichelleM72

Dawn, I just saw your post - lots of luck with your injections.  Hope they're not too painful.  

xx Michelle


----------



## sandyw

Hi guys

Thanks so much for the warm hello - May seems like a very busy month- and wishing all of you lots of    on your journeys over the next few weeks-will be sending    

love
Sandy
ps-am really getting into this smiley thing


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Michelle- how are you holding up? 

Dawn - you're not far behind me then, my injection was last friday - hope you don't get these dreadful headaches!  

Welcome Sandyw


----------



## MichelleM72

Sandy, I honestly don't remember if I've welcomed you  soooo.... welcome to our lovely thread!  I wish you all the best hun.  

I'm hanging in there Deb.  I have (surprisingly) been feeling quite positive the last few days, let's hope it stays and Thursday is in our favour. 

Michelle xx


----------



## Misty C

Morning Abroadies

It’s raining here in Glasgow, typical weather for a Bank Holiday.  Did get to enjoy a little of the sunny and dry weekend by getting out into the garden after work.  We are trying to decide what to do on a wet holiday Monday as we had wanted to go out on a nice walk (complete with picnic).

PurpleChick - great news on your donor - hope you manage to get your flights organised OK, keep us posted how everything is going.

AJ - how are your feet today, have they recovered?

Crusoe - is the shed up and still standing now?

Jo Beanie - keeping my fingers crossed for you in Ceram.

Twiggy - good luck on the 7th May, we fly out 2 days later.  We will take our laptop and keep in touch.

Lara - are you feeling any better after your accident?

Must go and see if DH has come up with anything yet!

Love to everyone

Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

RSMum - hope you are feeling much better chucky and that the blood test goes well.   xxxxx

Misty - the feet are aching but the body has defo "had it" 'fraid to say!!  Boy oh boy canvassing is so hard but we're getting there!  There are 9,000 people living in the Ward over the age of 18...reckon we've spoken to around 3,000 personally and all the shops have DP's flyer displayed, bless them!  Probably won't get in though as he's an independent!  We'll see.  

xxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Sorry i haven't been around for a while,i have been keeping up with you all but keeping a low profile( a form of protection).

Well here goes-i have had a second d/e cycle(at a new clinic) & we went to the blastocyst stage as we had 9-10 top grade embies at day 3.We got 5 blasts & 2 were put back on easter monday but i am so sad to say that it was a bfn again(exactly 2 years since 1st m/c).We are so so sad,the clinic were great & really positive,we thought we had really done it this time but still not to be...
We decided not to tell anyone so only my immediate work colleagues & mum & dad knew.I just feel i need the support of my lovely ff's,no one can understand quite like you guys.
We still have 3 frozen blastocysts,never had any frosties before,so we will try with them at some point.we are just so so scared after so much heartbreak & disappointment.We allowed ourselves to hope & had the rug pulled out again.I refuse to give up though,will fight another day somehow.

Lots of luck to all of you about to cycle & those currently in the 2ww,

Lots of love to everyone on the board
Becca XXX


----------



## casey

Becca - so so sorry to hear that your recent cycle ended as a -ve - it sounded really really promising too - and you are right we do understand what you are going thru and we are here whenever you need us 
thinking of you 
caseyxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Becca,
I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn, you're right, it did all sound so positive and you would have to be pretty hard not to let yourself hope. I think that's the hardest thing to avoid cos if you didn't hope it would work you wouldn't bother doing it! Plus you get swept along with each individual stage and if things look good all the way you can't help but be positive. So don't be too hard on yourself, you're only human after all. (I presume!)

At least you know you have some excellent grade frosties and another try available to you when you're ready without waiting for a donor. After my bfn my Doc said to me that the female human body cannot accept embryos every month like mice and rats can, however good the embryos, and that it's a numbers game. I'm sure you've had great care from your clinic and they'd have told you if there was any reason it could not have worked from their point of view.

Anyway, I just wanted to send you some big hugs   and to let you know we're all here for you.

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lara B

Becca so sorry it didn't work out for you this time   As Lisa said, at least you've got some great frosties to try again with when you're ready.  It has happened before for other ladies with frosties, so try and be positive that your success could be in one of those.

AJ you sound like you've been really busy recently canvassing, hope it makes a difference, you never know.  Good luck to your DP for next week.

Misty, I'm feeling a lot better thanks, still got some pain in my left shoulder but the headaches have started to fade away thankfully.  Hope the weather cleared up for you and you had a nice walk, or at least did something that was a break for you.

Michelle, only a few days left for you now, hope the positive vibe has been around the last couple of days, here's a few more to keep you sane until Thursday.    

Deb, hope your blood test went ok today and your headaches have gone away.  

Dawn, great news about having the injection, hope you stay side effect free!

Purplechick - you must be very excited, so pleased you are nearly ready for ET, good luck with it all and I hope you get some lovely embies to replace.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you've had a nice bank holiday weekend.  

Love Lara x


----------



## RSMUM

Lara - so glad you are feeling better - I was quite worried about you

Becca - that's awful - after everything going so well too - I guess you at least have good blasts frozen but I know that's no consolation right now - sending you a huge hug from sunny Wales

Just a quick one from me to say that all the headaches were worth it and I've down-regged ok so now waiting to hear from Ruth how many of my next meds I'm to take..well chuffed with my old body today tho'!

Sorry can't do a longer post - DH has  cold ( that's " man flu" so of course he's   and asleep on the sofa ) so I'm looking after DD ...and clutching my throbbing head ( as usual! 

Take care all of you, an especially to those on the2ww..

Becca - so sorry chuck.. 

D x


----------



## Lara B

Deb

Thanks for thinking about me.  Glad to hear you've downregged well and you're ready for the next step.  Just a quick question for you if you don't mind.  When you got the phone call from Ruth did you then start the pill?  How long after did you take the downreg injection?  

Thanks Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Becca - I am sorry for your bfn result, it’s heartbreaking after all you have been through.  Take some time out and care of yourself and DH.  I am pleased to hear that you are thinking ahead.

Lara B - we didn't get our walk today due to my sister being taken into hospital suddenly with - we think - a kidney stone.  Although pretty worried about my big sis, we have been on standby to pick up my niece thus stayed at home.  Managed to get some more planting done between showers and its turned out to be a sunny evening.

AJ - sounds like you have gained lots of new friends, taken lots of exercise and lost weight - you can't lose!!  Definitely worth sore feet I'd say.

Love to everyone. 

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## sandyw

Becca- am so sorry - know how agonising it must be for you , you are in our thoughts- be very gentle on yourselves and take good care

Misty- hope your big sis is ok and in not too much pain- we also havnt told our families about what we are going though, and although I told a few close friends at the beginning-its gotten harder to talk about as time has gone on -it becomes quite isolating doesnt it-she must be a great support

Lara- glad you are feeling better, agree about how hard it is to work with kids with troubled backgrounds- just want to protect them and make it all better !!

Good luck Michelle

Good on you AJ- Sounds like you need a good long foot soak- and a massage- even better!!

love to you all
Sandy


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Sandy - DP is a qualified masseuse, but do I get one?!!!  Nope!  And after all that walking and talking for him! 

Dearest Becca, as I said in my IM to you, I am so very sorry sweetheart.  Like our friends have said, it must be doubly hard to get your hopes up when the embies have done so well - blasts are so rare and precious - and then have those hopes taken from you.  I am so sad for you.  Your snowbabies are obviously of the same quality and I'm sure, when you've had a rest and recouped your spirits and had further consultation with your clinic, things look very promising indeed.  Thinking of you and sending you masses of love, xxxx

Debs - well done on the down regging!!!!  Yo!  Hope the headache goes and good luck for the next couple of weeks! xxxxxxx

Lara - I hope the aches and stiffness have gone and you're on top form again.  Thinking of you over the past few days. xxx

I feel like an old woman - every bone in my body aches, even in my HANDS!!!!!  

Sorry if I've not been there for anyone when they're feeling down, but I promise I'll be back shortly after the elections!  

Michelle - good luck for testing sweets. xxx

Kasia - sorry, you've sent me an IM but I haven't had time to answer and will IM you shortly.  Hope the 2ww is going well and quickly. xxxxxx

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.  Love to you all you lovely people. xxxxxxx


----------



## becca1969

Bless all of you for your support,Misty,Lara,Deb,Lisa,Casey,Sandy,Crusoe & a special thanks to you AJ too,
Where would i be without you?I have had big heart to heart with dh & we understand each others feelings so much better now,going to share a glass of wine now,have just been for a walk together.

My frozen blasts are very slightly lower quality than the first two(which were the best poss) put back but(in the clinics words)"they are normal,fully expanded blastocysts"so they should be little fighters to have come this far.The clinic are honest & caring & i await further update from them when they are back in the lab from their conference-they have been talking to someone in Florida about little old me!!
Thanks once again for being there in my hour of need,
Will chat soon,
Love to you all Becca XXX


----------



## hola69

Hi Becca,,

just wanted to say so sorry it didnt work out for you..am sending you tons of hugs   and lots of love..good luck with the frosties and so glad you and DH are ther for each other xxx

Purple..wishing you tons of luck and love..

Michelle..fingers crossed for Thursday and am so hoping this is the one..lots of    

Debs..thanks for IM, have sent you a reply..am glad youre feeling better..wishing you tonnes of luck and love...

Misty-your cat is soooo cute xx

Thanks everyone for the good wishes for Mr.Snoop..hes feeling much better and is back to his sprightly self..had a bit of a scare though they found a strawberry growth on his ear and the poor mite has had both front paws shaved for the op and his ear..so he looks quite comical. They have sent off a piece for testing so fingers crossed its benign..he keeps scratching it though so have to keep telling him off..

Well work again tomorrow...GROAN! love to you all, hope your weekend was great..

Lesley xxxx


----------



## kone

Hello Becca i just wanted to post and say i am so very sorry things didn't work out for you this time.Michelle thinking of you as your test day approaches hope your sanity is still intact good luck    
AJ where do you find the time for all that you do .Hope the feet are feeling better.
Hi to everyone else sorry i can't keep up with everyone .good luck to you wherever you are with your treatment.I am sending positive vibes to all           
There has been far to much negativity about us abroadies .lets do what we do best and support each other and try and ignore the ignorance of those who are truly mis-informed.
Katherine


----------



## Elissa

Hello all

Sorry its been so long since I posted - that little bug turned into a nasty MOTHER (Pardon the pun   ) and I was laid up for 3 days.  Just starting to feel human again.  You've all been writing so much that its taken me all day to read through what I've missed.

Becca and Mini-Me - What can I say to you both except I am so sorry.  You both had high hopes and had them dashed.  Give yourselves time and space to regroup and then you'll hopefully go on to to have your wonderful babies.  May your stay here be short.    

Michelle and Jewel - I am so sorry not to have sent your daily       and   but I notice others have sent a few in my absence.  So here goes:       and   Not long to go now!!!

Debs - well done on the down-regging - hope all goes smoothly from now on.

Lesley - Fingers crossed.  Hope he's fine!

Lara - How rotten!  What an idiot to go into you like that.  Hope you are feeling much better and that your driving is becoming easier - I know how hard it can be to get back into a car after an accident like that - hang on in there hon. 

Misty - really sorry to see about your sis - hope she's doing better tonight?  Yes AF finally arrived on Saturday so looks like tx will be around the 10th to 15th - will let you know more nearer the time.

Helen - sorry not to have been around but now I'm back hopefully I'll get round to sending you a pm soon XX

AJ - if you don't lose more weight after all that walking around........  It'll be good to see a new face at No. 10!!!!!  Not quite yet you say?  Well by the sounds of things it won't be long!!!!  

Purplechick - good luck with your tx.  I'm so glad the call came before Holly's birthday.  Let's hope it is a good sign!!! 

Twiggy - Good luck to you on the 7th or whenever the tx will be - how long will you be staying out there?  

Lisa - or should I say Auntie - how lovely!    It is great to be an Auntie!!!

Me - As I said to Misty   finally arrived on Saturday and I sent an e-mail to IM but I haven't had a reply yet about when to have the scan - I suspect it will be on the 8th and tx set for between the 10th and 15th if everything is ok with our donor.  I do wish they'd let me know - I'm starting to worry cos they're usually so quick to get back to us.  

Anyway, I know all hell will break loose later this week and I'm just hoping to be off the penecillin and back to normal before it does!  I think the last time I was this ill was 3 years ago.  I wouldn't care but I only lost 2lbs - you'd think it would have been more than that!!!!  It's the only perk isn't it?

Well its pretty late and I'd better go to bed.  But loads of       and   to you all.  Apologies to anyone I've missed and welcome to any newbies - let's hope your stay is short!
Loads of love
Elissa XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Just a quick post before we head off to spain this afternoon.  IVIV rang to say there are 8 embies waiting for us!

Can't wait to get there    

Michelle, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hope you get that BFP   .  I'm bringing copies of your e-mails with me so I can find those places, thanks again 

Thanks to everyone else for your good wishes.


Sorry not to do personals, will catch up with you all shortly.

take care

Purplechick


----------



## safarigirl

Becca - I have only just read of your bfn - i am so very sorry and hope that you are feeling okay ....  its such devastasting news, but I am glad to hear you have frosties, and can think towards another trip ....  sending you massive hugs  and thoughts .....


----------



## MichelleM72

Becca, I'm so very sorry to hear of your bfn.   As the other girls have said, it all seemed to be so positive and heading in the right direction for you.  A glass of wine sounds lovely.  Enjoy your time with DH, take care of yourselves then move on.  Love to you sweetie.

Not sure if I've missed you PurpleChick - but lots of luck.  8 embies is wonderful!  Will be thinking about you.   

Thanks everybody for all the lovely positive vibes and babydust, I do appreciate it.

I want to send it back to you all as I'm crap with personals 

To all of my Abroadies friends:

I hope you know how important you are to me and how blessed I feel to have found you and this wonderful forum.  May your dreams come true sooner rather than later (they WILL come true!).

      

Lots of love,
Michelle


----------



## safarigirl

aah michele what lovely thoughts you send us - sometimes just hearing those positive words from someone else really lifts me and makes me think that YES this is all possible.  I cant agree with you more about how blessed i feel as well to know everyone on this forum.

I think the recent newspaper articles in the observer etc, have depressed me a little.  I am all for reporting on egg donation but i wish they wouldnt go for the "easiest story".  I am so tired of hearing the words IVF holiday!  How ivf can ever be linked in the same sentence is ludicrous ... something like the old oxymoron of military intelligence.  

Anyway i digress - you are testing tomorrow .... so sending you out heaps of positive vibes and good thoughts and lashings of the old baby dust your way ....  if your nose starts feeling itchy and you feel like sneezing thats a good thing - its all the baby dust coming your way!!!!


----------



## MichelleM72

Thanks hun   I was initially testing tomorrow, but it's Thursday now. 

The people who write those articles have no idea... absolutely none.  TBH I don't let myself read it because it just infuriates me and makes me want to hurt someone.


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Michelle

Just wanted to wish you all the best for Thursday








           







           







           

Fingers and everything crossed for a positive result!



Meerkat x


----------



## Louise999

Michelle, you seem to be bearing up well during your 2ww.  I've got everything crossed for a fantastic result come Thursday!

Louise


----------



## Plurps

I have just had my blood test results.....

its just so unfair....once again a BFN.  The poor frosties just couldn't hang in there.

Perhaps my 24 hour of sickness had an adverse effect after all.

Plurps


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Becca - So sorry. Hope your heart mends soon,xx

Plurps - So sorry. This is so hard isn't it. Thinking of you. lots of love,xx

Michelle - Good luck for Thursday.

Sending you all lots of love and luck. I haven't posted much lately, but wanted to let you all know that I am still keeping my eye on you and wish you all to be mummy's this year.

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## Ali40

Hello Ladies

Wow so much been happening again!!  Hope everyone had a good Bank Hol Weekend.

Paxi - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S  on twins - you must be over the moon.

Kasia & Michelle - good luck for the rest of your 2WW.

Purplechick - am soooo happy for you - have sent you an IM.  Good luck.

Beanie - Good luck for your ET this week.

Becca & Mini Me - so sorry about your BFNs, but welcome, may your stay be short.  Everyone here is so freindly, helpful and supportive.

Plurps - am so so so sorry.  Your turn WILL come.

Elissa - Glad you are feeling better.  

Lesley - Am pleased Mr Snoop is back to his "sprightly self"!!  One of our dogs had a run in with "something" in a hedgerow at the weekend and has nasty cuts on his nose - he is now nicknamed "Scarface"!!

AJ - Why are you feeling like an old woman - esp your hands??  Are you getting RSI from being a fab supportive FF person?!?!?!

Debs - am going to say congrats on "down regging" - but not being an IVF person, don't know what that means, only that it is a good stage so apols for being vague.

Lara - Glad you are feeling better after your crash.

Cesca - great news on your donor.

Me - well it is a sad week for us, today my son's gravestone was errected.  It is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship (for a gravestone) but everyday I wish he was here.  Thursday will be the first anniversary of his death and it will be a very hard day for us.  HOWEVER, we do have some good news and that is IM have told us that they have a donor for us!!!  I emailed them today as the contraceptive pill I have been taking for 2 weeks (Belara) has caused some brown bleeding (sorry TMI) and I wanted to know if it was ok.  They have asked me to take 2 a day but to stop on 10th May and then when AF arrives start the patches.  Finally some good news in all this darkness.

Hello to everyone else that I may have missed.

Best wishes 

Alison ....


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Oh Plurps i am so sorry to hear your news,we are still raw from our bfn.I know i can't say anything to make it better,but please know i am thinking of you & sending a massive hug-it is all so unfair after all we go through,take care xxxxx 

Thanks so much for all the support,you've been fantastic,it really does make you feel you WILL get there in the end All the cr*p in the papers renews my determination,personally i have received excellent care abroad & have no qualms about going back.BTW we actually got interviewd by the hfea once as they were in our uk clinic doing an inspection & pounced on us,we were not abroadies then,we'd give em what for if we saw them now !!

Michelle,i have been thinking of you lots,good luck & a massive shower of babydust to you    

I am feeling a little better today,went for a drive with mum(in mum & dads car) & some b*st*rd has scraped all the back bumper & driven off,so had to break the news to dad when we got home,it makes you so angry doesn't it??!!Apart from that bought some boring household stuff but at least i got out for a bit.

At long last we got our new (to us) car & we could officially drive it from yesterday,so now officially shaking our asses in our diesel-donk megane,hope its not too long till it transports us back to the airport for another,what is it called,an ivf err,oh yeah "holiday"!!Yeah right,i need a hol to get over it,no chance of that!

PS i think we are due some good news on these boards to cheer us up,

Lots of love to you all Becca XXX


----------



## Kasia

I am so very sorry, Plurps... 

It's just so unfair!!!

I am totally negative about my outcome and feel like giving up the medication right now. 

Please look after yourself and your DH. I'm thinking about you.

Hugs,



Kasia


----------



## safarigirl

Plurps .....

SORRY!  Not fair.  thinking of you and sending you lots of love and positive energy.  I wish i could say something profound, but just know in my heart i am thinking of you and I know how diffiuclt this is.  we are here for you if you need us


----------



## Kasia

Hi again,

Sorry, I meant to write more but hit post before I could!

Becca - I was very sorry to hear your news too.  As you say, it is so unfair 

Michelle - Good luck for testing!!! 

Hi to everyone else - sorry, I can't write any more personals - I've got a deadline to meet and must get back to work.





Kasia


----------



## Elissa

Plurps - I'm so sorry hon.  Getting a BFN is such a bummer!!!  We're all here for you when you need us.

Michelle and Jewel (are you still out there by the way Jewel, not heard from you in ages) - Here's your daily dose -          Only 2 days to go Michelle!  How long for you Jewel?

Purplechick - I've probably missed you but I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world 
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!  8 embies - lets hope the ones they put back turn into beautiful and healthy  

Me - We had a message back from IM finally to ask me to go for the scan on Friday - the 5th!!!!  That seems very early - looks like the donor was on time even though I wasn't.  They asked me to get the scan early in the morning but the earliest the clinic can do is 11am so not sure if that's good enough for them.  I'm wondering if they wanted to do ec on Fri afternoon??     Anyway will let you know when I hear more.

Love and         to all the rest of you 
Elissa XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lara B

Wow, so many posts in just one day, I never get to look at work so its the first thing I do when I get home.  Thanks for all your well wishes, I'm feeling a lot better today, except for the panicky moment when I reached the spot where it had happened.  

Plurps, so sorry about your BFN, take care of yourself. 

Purplechick, great news about your 8 embies, wishing you all the best that they are nice sticky ones!!  

Kasia, try not to be so negative, keep taking the medication - you never know what an FET will bring.

Ali, I bet the stone looks lovely.  We spent a long time choosing the right wording on Zak's, wanted everyone to know that he lived for twenty minutes before passing.  Keep strong at this sad time, good news about getting a donor and I really hope everything works out well for you.  

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Newday

Plurps and Becca so sorry to see your news Thinking of you both

Good luck michelle for testing

Love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
Just wanted to send a bfh (big fat hug) or six to Plurps and Becca, a bit of rotten luck around here again. I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn, Plurps. Just know we're thinking of you.

Lara, I hope you're feeling better after your smash  and I know what you mean about getting home and checking ff straight away. What a pair!

Michelle, hope you're hanging on in there and REALLY hope you're the next abroadie to join Buns and Babies.    

Purplechick, great news! Hope all the babies you could ever wish for are among those 8 embies. Good luck and enjoy your trip !

Elissa, good luck for your scan and upcoming trip. Looks like May is going to be busy.

Off to cook tea, nothing as exciting as LesleyJane's usual fare though!
Byeeeeeee!
Love 
Lisa
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I can't believe I didn't say hi and send hugs to Ali, it must have been hard for you recently. I bet the headstone is a credit to your son and your family. Great news about your donor, though. Onwards and upwards as my lovely Dad always says...


----------



## casey

hi girls

plurps - so sorry to hear you got a BFn - it s so tough and so unfair - i hope you are looking after yourself and each one of us is here if or when you need us   

Becca - thinking of you - its horrible when bad things happen after a BFN - its like adding insult to injury - hope you are taking care of yourself   

Elissa - looks like you are on your way  to barcelona   

Ali - will thinking of you on thursday and glad you had some good news to get you thru this week xxx

Kasia and Michelle - sending you both some    and    - keeping everything XXXXXXXX for you both 

Purple chick - great news 8 embies is fab !!!     to you XXX 

Beanie - good luck for your ET - sending you lots of    

AJ - hope you are feeling better - and remember you are only as old as the man you feel    

Debs - hang in there D/R always makes me feel like c**p too - not long till the 14th of May    

Kone - any news on dates etc  - send me a PM if you have !
sorry if ive forgotten anyone - ive got some weird allergy at the mo - blurry eyes, sneezing, achy legs and the odd hive here and there   i ve took some anti-histamine but someone in work suggested i could have devloped an allergy to my pooch - i was horrified - id sooner be allergic to dh than my beautiful poochie baby - hope it clears up soon   
bye for now
love caseyxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello everyone! I'm back from our consultation in Spain!

Firstly, sorry but I haven't had a chance to catch up on all your posts, but have scanned through them.

Plurps - so very sorry to read of your BFN   Sending you  

Becca - sorry to read your news - sending you   too

Well, consultation went well, very thorough, even did a mock ET to measure my womb, check the lining ect. 

I have a question to ask, should I wait for donor with the same blood group as me (I am Rhesus negative) or accept a donor with same blood group as DH?

I have read different views on whether matching the blood group of the recipient and donor is more successful, possibly in terms of reducing the risk of triggering an immune reaction. So should I wait for a rhesus negative donor or not?

Thanks for any advice/views/experiences regarding this!

Will catch up with everyone's news properly when I have caught up with all my laundry!

Jules
xxx


----------



## alanelaine

Jules,

I'm O negative and we were advised to wait for an O negative donor.  We have been on the waiting list with Ceram since November last year.  Our match is further complicated as we need a blue/green eye donor and there are not so many donors matching our needs in Spain.

Waiting patiently.  I'm sure we'll get that much anticipated call soon.

Elaine


----------



## Womb with a View

Plurps -                  It just isn't fair.  I am so sorry sweetness.  Damnation and damnation.  Just don't know what to say.  We are all here for you. xxxxxx

Eliisa - glad you're feeling much better.  Good luck with tx at the IM and I hope you get a big fat positive. xx

Purplechick!  Wow, 8 lovely embies!  Good luck for ET.  xx

Becca - hope you're feeling stronger and more settled today. xxxx

Michelle -    for testing on Thursday! xxx

Bel - good to hear from you and hope you are ok. xxxxxxx

Ali - so sad for you and your DH.  I cannot imagine what you've been through and what you're going through.  We will all be thinking of you on Thursday.  Sending you lots of love. xxxxxxx

Lara - I hope you're now feeling fully back to normal. xxxx

Jules - glad the consultation went well.  IM in Barcelona don't believe it makes any difference but I've now asked them to match me with a O negative donor as I've heard that lots of clinics, especially in the UK, match you as "it's good practice" and I just want to cross as many t's and dot as many i's as I can.  xxxx

Kasia - how's it going?  You test soon, don't you? xxxxxxx

Sorry I haven't sent any personals out, I'm running way behind everything.  Still canvassing although had to work today.  Work and ditto tomorrow!  

Well, I'm a little depressed re my weight....it's not shifting as much as I'd hoped.  Feeling PMTish anyway but AF is late (very unusual for me) and this must be day 30 or 31 now.  Please God let me be pregnant!  Nah....it'll just be the menopause settling in.  Well, to top it all, I saw my IVF sister yesterday who always insists on asking how things are going and like a mug that I am I always tell her.  She topped herself completely yesterday by saying that by the time I get pregnant or adopt I will be drawing my pension.  When challenged by me she said "well, it's true isn't it" but DP who was there, thinks she was joking.  You have to have a sense of humour to joke.  I told her that no matter whether it was true or not, it was plain hurtful and inappropriate to say that.  I've been thinking about it all day.  I'm quite depressed again (doesn't take much) and ate more than normal today.  She also said it was time we moved as the area we live in has gone down......  I have come to the realisation that she doesn't do it to be mean or awful but she just isn't capable and can't seem to help herself, or wants to.  That really is the very last time I share anything with her (I was only telling her about the refund programme and the look on her face said "you are mad").  If she asks me again how things are I will say I don't wish to talk about it.  

And then.....the ARGC!  They were supposed to ring me back last week and never did.  I popped in there today just to get my answer and they are, quite frankly, overworked and taking on too many patients.  I am not supported by them and I think the HFEA would serve us all better if they investigated the efficiency and customer service of clinics closer to home than "trying" to find fault with our overseas clinics who serve us so well!!

Love to you all, a very fragile and feeling old AJ xxxxx


----------



## Elissa

AJ - Sweetie, that sister sounds like a prize   I'll come over and   for you if she says anything else so stupid.  How insensitive can you get!!!!!!!  Your time will come and then you can take pleasure walking in to see her with a big fat belly (the good kind) and showing her just where to put her comments.    

Ali - Thursday will be hard for you both.  Are you planning to take time to mark the day?  We had a m/c a few months ago (I know it isn't anything like what you're going through) but our edd was 17th April and we marked it by planting a tree.  It was just the two of us there - I know you have a grave to visit so maybe this sounds   but we wanted something at home to grow, even though our   never would.  It has already started to grow and we talk to it every time we pass.  It was good closure for us both.  I hope you don't mind me rambling at what must be an awful time for you, but know we're all here and thinking of you.  

Jules - As far as I know, if you are rhesus negative and you have a rhesus positive baby it is fine if it is your first pg but after that you would need an injection in order not to reject any future embies.  As you may not know if you've m/cd in the past, it would probably be wise to ask for a -ve donor.  It doesn't seem to matter much from what I've read about whether they're O or A or B or AB though.  Hope that helps.  Good luck whatever you decide.

Good night all
Loads of love
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## Ali40

Just want to thank you all for your kind words about our son's gravestone and his anniversary tomorrow.  

Lara - I know what you mean about finding the right words for the head stone, we just couldn't in the end as my DH says the dates say it all.  I feel very priviliged to have known Nicholas for 31 days and my heart goes out to you that Zak was only with you for 20 minutes, the most precious 20 minutes of your life.

Here's hoping all us Abroadies get our chance to be the loving Mummies we deserve to be.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning girls - weathers picking up at last  

AJ - your sister sounds completely insensitive - you must have the patience of a saint to put up with her. 
Sorry your weight loss has tailed off - I find that sometimes having a calorie blow out (for a day only) seems to shock the body into picking itself up and dusting itself off.
Hope DP does wee in the elections. We have an independent councillor in this council (just one) and to be honest I have more time for him that the rest of them put together. I used to be a bit of a political animal, out canvassing in the pouring rain, delivering leaflets for all I was worth etc. The I started working for the council and to be honest, the way councillors treat us has put me off them completely. I do go and vote but I always spoil my ballot papers with some pithy political observation. In my experience of counts, more notice is taken of spoilt ballot papers than those which have a dutiful vote.
If he doesn't win and wants to continue with his political ambitions then I suggest he uses this as a springboard and starts getting letters published in the local paper a couple of times a month - then he'll soon be a known name.
It is said that only 15% of the populace actually read the local papers but they are also generally the 15% who vote!

Kasia - I think you're testing soon. I see you're keeping your head down, to be honest i don't blame you, it's like building a protective shell - I hope you don't need it

Michelle - good luck for testing tomorrow

      

Plurps - so sorry for your BFN

Purplechick - congrats on your 8 embies, I hope they're dividing nicely. Just wanted to add that I am so sorry about the loss of your Holly - You must have been to hell and back   

Ali - thinking of you too. When I was down and out in Marbella last month you sent me a lovely message which I never responded to properly. 
Every day I try to imagine what it is like to lose a child and to be honest, until you've been there I don't think you can. For me it is just a fear which is going to be realised at some indeterminate future date.
When a Jewish person dies close family members tear their shirt to symbolise their loss. I never really understood this until my mother died (for all our problems) and the loss was really visceral, it was like someone had ripped a strip of flesh from my body leaving a raw wound. I can only imagine that if this was how it felt for the loss of a mother then the loss of a child must be at least 100 times worse.   

As for me, well I'm off to Poland next week. DH is going to get a root filling investigated - his dentist has told him it will be £1500 and that it is easier to remove the tooth. We're both of the view that we should hang onto teeth for as long as possible and a friend has recommended Poland. We're also going to use this opportunity to investigate Invimed - I've had a good recommendation from Sasha B and as I have Anti Nuclear Antibodies and it appears I should have steroid cover around the time of ET and 2ww then I am looking at a clinic which is willing to prescribe these as part of the overall treatment.
In the meantime, I'm about to contact Ruth and ask her to suspend me from her waiting lists.
I've also been in contact with Misty C who is off to Poland  next week    but as I have a packed agenda we won't be able to meet up.

One other thing, still going to fatfighters and today I am wearing my first pair of size 14 trousers in over 5 years

Has anybody noticed - No
Has anybody congratulated me - No

Well it's 09:16 and I'm at me desk supposedly working so I'd better get on with it.

Best wishes to all those I've missed and the newbies too   

Yours - (diluting the purity of the English race   )   

Jo  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MichelleM72

Plurps, I'm so so sorry sweetie.  It is so hard and unfair. 


Well, I gave in and used my HPT that DH bought last night.  I figured today was my original test date so I would do it.

 and it appeared QUICK!  I'll be going for bloods tomorrow. 

Thanks for your support and love, I really appreciate it.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## crusoe

Michelle
Wonderful news!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Lots of love 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Michelle - Yippy yippy do dah

Congratulations

Well done

And from frosties too!!!!!!!!!

       

          

    

Jo


----------



## Kasia

Wow, FANTASTIC Michelle!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

You must be on cloud 9!!!


Kasia


----------



## Grumpygirl

Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!

You've sounded so chilled and positive this time, I'm sooooooooon pleased it's worked for you. That's just brilliant! I must confess I had a little tear in my eye!! Absolutely brilliant news, wishing you lots of sticky stuff for the months ahead...     You've made my day!

AJ, give me the IVF sister's address and I'll go get her. I'm 'ard! Not sure I want to meet up with anyone who doesn't live in the very best area though, I may have to cancel now.   What a cheek! Don't let the [email protected]:t£rds grind you down. 

Kasia, good luck to you for testing too    

Well, I reckon I'll go with the chilled out approach next time...
Woo hoo!!!

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nats210

Michelle just wanted to add my congratulations that is wonderful news.
I wish you a very happy & healthy 9 months.

Looks like I could be back with you ladies very soon. Had a monitored cycle at the Lister minus my HRT and nothing was happening, looks like this body has given up & decided to retire early.
I will maybe try with the strong drugs (only clomid first) just so I know I have tried everything along side getting back in touch with Ruth. 
I still need to get my head round DE but when the choice is taken from you I suppose it gets eaasier.

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG!!!!!!!!!!  That is just brilliant, brilliant news Michelle.....not just for you (forgive me) but for all of us!!!!

         

You must be over the moon!  See, ladies, frosties do work after all!!!!!!!! 

Kasia - I am thinking of you and praying for a BFP sweets.

Love to you all,  yippee, AJ xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Michelle what wonderful news - the sun shines on all of us with this fabulous news .... so happy for you and at least you can have that blood test done without having to worry about the outcome!

Jo - you thin thang you!  Waltz around the office so they can see the joys of your body.  

AJ - hope your Dh does well in the election - at least if he gets into office one day you can have your hair done like cherie at £270 a pop!  Dont worry about the weight, at the time of AF your weight always goes up - only weigh yourself again after your period ... you will see a difference on the scales ....  Sorry about your sister, we (and me me me) are here for you - I know its hard when someone so close cant understand and make remarks that are hurtful, i guess its just all part of this journey .... so big hugs to you, i hate it when you are down AJ.

Well as for me I finally got given the contract to do a whole pile of marking which will be about 70% of the cost of our next treatmet at Ceram.  I have been having sleepless nights about how we were going to pay for the next treatment and feel so relieved that i have finally got that contract sealed and know we can now go knowing we have the cash to pay for it!  I am hoping the universe will look kindly on this selfless task of marking into the wee hours of the morning nightly and realise how much i want a baby!!!!!  And of course that i trusted the universe would provide me with some work to do to finance this ....

To all those with bfn's - thinking about you - I know how hard it is, but we are here for you to help you plan and dream again.

Big hello to everyone .....


----------



## Plurps

Michelle - many many congratulations       

Pxxxxxxxxx


----------



## becca1969

Wow Michelle!!

I am over the moon for you hun,you have renewed my faith in little frosties & give all of us a much needed boost.Congratulations,you've made my day too!

Take care & keep in touch,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Michelle

Fantastic news    
Well done to you and the frosties

here's to a happy healthy pregnancy

Kasia - good luck for your testing date      

Meerkat xx


----------



## three_stars

Michelle- fantastic wonderful news

Alan Elaine- soory if I just now read your post and maybe someone else has responded- I do not usually post here.
I know Ceram told me I needed to wait for a match donor  ab neg  and light eyes  for me.  So I got really worried.  That was months ago.  I knew there were very few -ve donors to be found.  As it turns out no other clinic told me I needed that or said it made any difference.  What does make a difference is if you plan to never ever tell anyone including the child.  I am sure you have been referred to look at blood charts to see what combination would be possible for you and partner.  As my partner is +ve we could have either + or -  child.  
In all the literature I have read it does not determine that it is a problem as it is perfectly common for a -ve mother to natural have a +ve baby- just needs the shot afterwards to prevent rejecting the next baby.  
I hope they are right as I can not expect to get a ab - donor and a good match any time soon.

Good luck to you
b123


----------



## radnorgirl

Michelle

BRILLIANT.

I am so happy for you!!!

Let's hope that the rest of May is filled with loads of big fat positives!!!

lots of love

Helen
x


----------



## Newday

Congratulations Michelle

Brilliant news

Love Dawn


----------



## Bel

Congratulations Michelle!!

Great News!!

Wahoooo!!!

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Elissa

Michelle - Who's a clever girl then             It sounds strong too!!!!  I am sooooo happy for you.  We needed some great news on here and you're it.  May your   or     s be healthy happy and live long and wonderful lives.  Let us know when you have your scans and enjoy this time - its your time!!!!!

Loads of love and         to you all
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Wonderful wonderful wonderful Michelle!!!


----------



## kone

Michelle congratulations                      
You must be so pleased.Well done and may we have many more.
Katherine


----------



## Clara Rose

Congratulations Michelle! A BPF with frosties...wow!    

Clara


----------



## Lara B

Great news at last, Michelle way to go girl     Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.   

Safarigirl, I hate marking so I really have great admiration that you are going to be doing all that.  You're not marking KS2 SATs tests are you?  My class have them next week, poor things.  Don't forget to buy some matchsticks to hold your eyes open when you work till the wee hours.  We all gotta find ways to pay for this expensive treatment, it ain't easy is it.  All those women that pop em out like peas who only have to worry about money when its ready to arrive  

AJ, can't believe what your sister said to you again, how insensitive.  Does she actually know that she hurts your feelings??  As the others have said, can't wait for you to prove her wrong.  Take care, try to ignore her, we've done that a couple of times when sister or mother in law comes out with "it'll work when you're not thinking about it" or "things always happen for a reason" when she was commenting on the loss at 22 weeks.   

Ali, I'll be thinking about you and your   tomorrow, take care. 

Jo, congrats on getting into your size 14 trousers, I hate it when you do something new and nobody notices, really bums you out.  

Kasia, good luck for testing soon, see FET's can work!!

Love to everyone else.  AF is on her way so I'm gonna go and relax till she does.

Lara x


----------



## Ali40

Michelle

Am absolutely thrilled for you ....... it is such fantastic news.  You have really made my day and as someone said earlier heres to lots more BFPs this summer.

I hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love

Alison ....


----------



## valie

Michelle,

Well done, fab news!!  It's great for all of us here to get a boost, you must be so excited!!!!!!!!!


        

Valiexxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

at last some good news on here!

The headaches have started today!! So I'm with you Deb

Dawn


----------



## MichelleM72

I'm in tears again, you are all so amazing and deserve to have your own BFPs.   

Kasia, thinking of you loads hun   

Ali - I wanted to say I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.  Lots of love to your sweet angel. 

I hope everybody is doing well, thanks again for all of your support.

Michelle xx


----------



## twiggy2

Michelle - Thats fab news, Well done  

        

Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy Love Twiggy XXX


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Everyone

Gosh its so busy on here!!

Dawn - Hope your headaches go away "soon"!

Ali - Will be thinking of you, DH and your baby angel in  heaven tommorrow.

Bel - Hello hun how are you?

Kasia- Good luck for testing hope you too get a BFP   

Safarigirl - Well done for getting your new contract.

AJ - I Cant believe how insensitive your sis is, take no notice hun. Sorry to hear you are feeling about down again just remember your dream will come true one day. X

Becca - Just wanted to send you a big    

Plurps - Sorry to hear your news  .

Lesleyjane - Hope Mr Snoops lump is nothing to worry about bless him! I hope you are ok too.

We are off on Sunday getting really scared now having my IVIG on Friday, ET has now been delayed and we may have to change our flights   they have already been changed once as our donor went awol.

A big hello to everyone sorry I know ive missed loads of you out but there are just so many of us now!!

Love and Luck to you all

Twiggy XXX


----------



## Jassie

Michelle I am sooo pleased for you. I'm grinning from ear to ear - ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!!!
Jxxx


----------



## hola69

evryone...

well what a fab day..MIchelle sweetheart! Many many   am so so happy for you!!!       ..wishing you a very happy and healthy preganancy..loads of love xxx

Kasi..good luck for your testing date too..thinking of you xxxx

Elissa..love your name..my niece is called that too..shes half spanish and is my little angel  xx 

Ali40- Hows your poor pooch? They always get into scrapes dont they..Had to take the old snooper dooper back to the vets tonite as hes been playing with his stitches the naughty boy..but alls ok..I was very sorry to hear about your son..it must be very hard for you and you must miss him very very much..I bet his stone is beautiful and I send you lots of hugs and warm wishes..i really hope that its your time soon as you really deserve it..special prayers and thoughts xxxx

Earthe kitt..good luck in Poland..and hope you dh peggys are ok 

Twiggy - am fine thanks ..hope you are too..has been a gorgeous sunny day today in manchester.. 

Debs/rsmum..hope youre ok and wishing you tons of love and luck..will be thinking of ya xxx

AJ..I feel like a right bloater at the mo..cant stope eating and have put a stone on..of course its all on my belly..never goes on your boobs does it      Hoper the canvassing does the trick for you DP xxx

Jassie..how are you?? Great to see you posting hun..I missed your funny posts  xx

Giggly/lisa..am gutted I cant meet you guys..rotten luck..I was going to wear that rose too for a laugh..hope you all have a great time and hopefully next time eh? My dinner was a bit boring tonite..chop and chips 

Well its been a funny ole day today..I had to go to glasgow with work and walk round a store taking photos got some funny old looks I can tell you  . Thew plane was oneof these with propellors and looked like you should poke your legs through the floor and run to get it to take off..anyway the turbulence was quite scary and I was like a jelly when I arrived..I got this really strange feeling to ring my mum and when I did my dad answered and said that she had a bad fall today..she mopped the kitchen floor and and when she went back in the room slipped and fell backwards..she gashed her head on the radiator and has had stitches the poor thing..they are meant to be going on holiday on Friday as its their wedding anniversary too..am glad it wasnt worse though and she is ok...

My sister told me today (she lives in Spain and her hubby is spanish) that her niece (hubbys side of the family) is studying in barcelona and has donated to IVI 3 times as she wants to help people like us..aww bless..its a small world isnt it..

anyway guys am off to wash my hair and soak in a long hot bath...

tons of love to you all..

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Michelle! Woo-hoo! A  

So pleased for you!        

AJ - sorry that you sister is so insensitive! As to weight loss.... hmm.... just don't ask me about mine!  


Twiggy - good luck for Sunday and I hope that your IVIG goes OK on Friday.

Jo - hope that all goes well in Poland.

Ali - just wanted you to know that I will be thinking of you tomorow  

B123 and alanelaine - thanks for the info re: negative blood groups. I am going to email the clinic and ask them if they think that it is important, in terms of impact on success.

Sorry, no more personals, still haven't caught up with all the posts, boy you girls can talk! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## badger b

Michelle,

wow,fantastic news!so so pleased for you hun,we needed some good news on here!
best wishes for the next nine months!

Kasia,

good luck with testing,thinking of you.

love to all,i need my bed,its been a long,long day


badger


----------



## Bel

Ali,

Thinking of you and DH today.

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Ali,my thoughts are with you today XXX


Kasia-good luck with your test,thinking of you,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Becca.  Good to see you posting and I so hope you are feeling stronger and more at peace. xxxxxx

Ali - we are all thinking of you today. xxxxxxx

Kasia - thinking of you and sending you masses and heaps of babydust. xxxxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Michelle - Good luck for the beta today! You must be so excited   What's it like on cloud 9  

Ali - We are all thinking about you and your DH today.  

AJ - I hope your DP is successful in the local elections! And you can have a well-earned rest! 

Sorry, no more time for personals at the moment. I've got a fuzzy head and piles of work - not a good combination! 

Thanks for the good luck messages - I'm not testing till next week but know the outcome already. Unfortunately, we have no plan B this time. So, we'll have to think of something soon. Maybe a rest from drugs so I can do some work and make more money to pay for all this.  

Hope you all have a lovely day!


Kasia


----------



## Plurps

Kasia - you sound so down.  Do you 'know' the result in your 'head'...if thats the case just hang in there.

Pxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Kasia.  I've sent you an IM (or 3!) and just wanted to say "it ain't all over til the fat lady sings" and I think perhaps you are trying to protect yourself from any hurt.  That's natural and I've done it myself.  I hope you can just hang in there and stay neutral if not positive.  You just never know, you really don't.

Thinking of you.  AJ xxx


----------



## safarigirl

ALi - my thoughts are with you today ...... sending you lots of strength and love across the airwaves ......


----------



## Louise999

Michelle - have only just seen your news.  A Big Congratulations to you & DH.  You must be so happy.  Let's hope you've started a trend here.

Ali - am thinking of you today.  Can't imagine what you must have been through.

Kasia - hang on in there, you never know.  Good luck for next week.

AJ - good luck to your DP in the elections.

Louise


----------



## HEM

Michelle - Congratulations on your BFP !!!!!! Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy

AJ - Hope you DP does well in the elections today and all you good work and canvassing gives you a good result, you deserve a well earned rest !!!!!

Elissa - Sounds promising you will be out in Barcelona before you know it!!! Good luck wqith your scan tomorrow

Kasia - Hope everything is well with you and stay positive as you might find you are pleasantly surprised

me - went for a scan today and IVIB told me to start the patches tomorrow so things are moving............

Helen x


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

It's taken me the whole morning to catch up with you!

Sandy - thanks for all the positive thoughts and angel dust. You are right; it is very isolating not sharing our DE hopes/dreams with family, friends and work colleagues. We decided we would keep things this way to protect us more than anything - maybe we'll change our minds, time will tell.

Becca - thinking of you - how are you feeling? You made me laugh out loud with your 'IVF/holiday' comments. Our 'holiday' starts next week and I am always surprised why no one notices how worried, washout and stressed I seem to be when I come home and the fact I have a recurring 'holiday' lower back problem!

Plurps - sorry for your BFN - how are you today?

Alison - thinking of you and DH today.

Kasia - are you still taking all your meds? I may have missed your test date with so many posts since I was last on, how are you today?

AJ - are you sure that was your sister and not some alien from the planet TORN FACE MOOING CREATURE who had taken over her body and more importantly her mind? Just thought I would check! Don't worry about weight, just keep doing what you are doing - be healthy and be happy.

Nats - I remember being told by a Professor that 'I was the problem' last year. I knew his English wasn't great and he looked at me with lovely caring and compassionate eyes. I was told to consider DE and I couldn't get my head around it at all. I just needed time to let the path DH and I had taken, change direction I suppose.

Lesley - give your sister's niece a huge hug for her egg donations. It's fantastic that she has helped people to have their own children.

Jo - size 14's, WOW. The shops I visit don't even start at that size so I'm really impressed, well done!

Lesley  - how's Mr. Snoop's ear? Elissa  - good luck tomorrow with your scan. Purple Chick  - don't know if you are home from Spain yet, how are you? Bel  - thank you for keeping an eye on everyone! Your BFP is still keeping a HUGE smile on my face Michelle, congratulations again!

Me update: only 5 days to go until we travel to Poland. Very, very excited, too excited so will need to give myself a good talking to. Big sis came out of hospital yesterday and my niece goes home today.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, love to you all.

Misty C.
xx


----------



## boakie

Hello my sweeties,

Not posted on here for a while 

How is everyone??

What is a doppler scan ? Should I request this at CERAM?

Still no news on a donor for me

All my love

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Hi all 


michelle - just wanted to say congratualtions    

kasia - as the others said hang in there - we are with you sending you lots of love and   

sorry no more personal - really shattered from work
bye for now
caseyxx


----------



## Newday

Kasia
  Have you heard me signing yet??


NO

So as AJ says it ain't over until the fat lady ( me ) sings

Try and keep positive 

Love Dawn


----------



## sandyw

Congrats Michelle-such great news!!, absolutely fab   ;

Ali hun, am thinking of you and DP today- and sending love

Kasia- good luck, am crossing fingers and toes for you

Misty - so exciting for you- not long to go!!  wishing 

I am off tomorrow to South Africa for work-still no signs of packing so fairly frantic- wont be able to catch up for a week or so - so sending lots of good vibes in the meantime 

love
Sandy


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Just wanted to wish Kasia good luck, and to say "don't give up now, little donkey!"  There are some really cute baby donkeys near my house at the moment so please don't be offended I called you a donkey, they're gorgeous. Anyway, enough of my drivel- good luck and hope it all ends well for you.

Twiggy- have been thinking of you this week- hope all goes to plan and your IVIg works a treat. I'm off to see Dr Thum tomorrow so was thinking of you. Best of luck, chick!    

Won't chat for long, MIL is visiting this weekend so need to clean the bathroom and tidy up a bit and am out all day tomorrow in London. Looking forward to it!

Take care all,
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Just a wee note to say thanks for all the encouragement - and to Dawn for making me laugh  

I'm sorry to sound so negative - it's self-protection really. I've got exactly the same drug-induced symptoms as last time - plus I just found today that my embies had 2, 3 and 4 cells having originally all been 4-celled (frozen on day 2). So, they really weren't that big. 

Anyway, I'm working hard to make money for our next try - wherever that may be.

Thanks again and good luck everyone!

Sorry for the lack of personals - my AF cramps are killing me and I'm going to lie down.


Kasia


----------



## twiggy2

Hi 

Misty - Good luck in Poland.    . I hope it all goes well.

Gigglygirl - Good luck with Dr Thumb tommorrow he is really good and will get all your questions answered for you. 

Kasia - Try and be positive hun, it may be all the drugs that are making you feel those AF cramps.  


Lesley - You must be very proud of your sister niece, bless her. 

Mrs Minerva - Thank you for the good wishes.

Ive sorted out the packing tonight incase I feel really grotty after the IVIG and in a way im looking forward to some lovely  .

Goodnight Love Twiggy X


----------



## safarigirl

Reading today about the women who is about to have her baby aged 62 is making me feel positively sprightly!  DH and I have been laughing saying whats all our rush about - maybe we should take a cruise, have a holiday, we certainly have time on our hands.... almost 20 years to be exact.....  Okay dont mean to be flippant, very happy for her, but it does give me faith that if her body can do it, so can mine!


----------



## pearl

Just trying to catch up with everyone as I have been on holiday.

Michelle I remember in Feb you getting a BFN the same time as me and how supportive you were to me, so seeing your BFP news this time was the best news I have had in ages - so so happy for you!!!!

Ali40 great news about your donor.

Purplechick hope everything went ok at IVIV

AJ & Jo well done with your weight loss!

Me - still waiting for AF, hopefully it shouldn't be too long now then I can go back to Spain to get my frosties probably will be in July.

Love to you all and sending you loads of


----------



## Ali40

Thank you all so much for your having us in your thoughts yesterday.  I have just caught up with all your lovely messages.

We planted a 20 ft Oak tree at the back of a field we rent out behind our house in remembrance of Nicholas.  Then spent time at his grave and went back to the Special Care Baby Unit where he spent most of his little life and walked round the park we took him to in the pram.  It seemed the best way to mark the day.

Anyway - now it is time to move forwards, roll on next Wednesday (last day on pill) and then will start the patches when AF arrives.

Take care all and thank you again

Love Alison ....


----------



## MichelleM72

Morning girls,

I can't really do personals as I have a headache and obviously the PC makes it worse, so this is just a quickie.

Kasia - hun, I'm thinking of you so much and praying that you get the BFP that you deserve with your wee embies.  I don't know how much it matters how many cells you have.  My friend just gave birth to twin girls yesterday and they were only 3 and 4 cells.  Please try to stay positive (I know I know ) but try for your embies.  They need you to be very relaxed.  I swore all along AF was coming and it was the same with my cycle in February, so you just never know.     

Ali - your day yesterday sounds like the perfect tribute to your angel. 

Hi Pearl, hope you had a lovely holiday.  Thanks for your kind words.   Lots of luck with your frosties.  

Sorry, that's all the personals I can do now girls. 

I also wanted to let you know that my blood level is.... 1485!  Oi, I'm one scared momma.  I go for a second lot of bloods on Tuesday and then need to get a scan scheduled.  I wonder how many are on board. 

Lots of love to you all and thank you for the lovely messages. 

Michelle xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hello Girls

OMG Michelle, i am so pleaased for you!!    A HUGE CONGRATUATIONS TO YOU AND DH!!! 

Whoops, got so excited I posted this message without finishing it.

Anyway am delighted for you Michelle, fingers crossed for a safe and healthy pregnancy!!!

Alison - sorry you have to go thru 2 bad days a year.   Lots of hugs to you.  However, I am delighted to hear that you are now getting to start your tx.  A day of mixed blessings for you no doubt.

I had a similar day on May 1st.  I cried all morning, but laughed louder than I had done in 3 yrs when clinic rang to say we had 8 embies.  All those emotions swirling around, no wonder we don't know if we are going backwards or forwards.  

Just back from spain and had 2 embryos put in.  A 7 cell and 8 cell.  I test on 16th May.  Very nervous about the whole thing.

Trying to catch up with posts, but I'll have to do a better job when I get back from my week in Lanzarote.  So sorry if I have offended anyone.  

Thanks for everyone else for all your good wishes while I was away.

Talk to you all again in about a weeks time.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## nats210

Wonderful news on your 2 embies. Fingers crossed for you.
Kasia fingers crossed for you hang on in there.
Michelle great level, i bet you can't wait for the scan.
Alison sounds as if you had a lovely day even though it was a sad occasion. thinking of you.

Have lovely weekends girls, keep positive
Nats
x


----------



## earthe kitt

OOOhh Michelle - can't wait for you scan. Hope for your sanity there's no more than two

Alison    

AJ - stsyaed up until 04.30 just to see your results - saw there were no independents in so I assumed your old man didn't win. Checked the numbers this morning - he got a very respectable vote - well done! If you canvassed 3,000 people then 1 in 10 voted for him thats an excellent result.
I was at our  count until the early hours and then had to unwind for a while before going to bed - we had the count which was a dead heat and had to decide on a selection of pencils -the fella who lost was absolutely lovely, I've never voted tory and probably never would but I'll really miss him.
Funny but when you're counting you lose interest in who wins, you just want to get the job done

Hope all of you are well - nice to see I still have another 20 years in which to conceive - I wonder which eastern European clinic she used - anyone have any suggestions.
Funny no one bats an eyelid that my husband is 60 plus - why is it such an issue for a woman?
As I said on the BBC site yesterday - "if it doesn't impact on your life then it's none of your business"

Better get on with me job - one of me staff has been bitten by a dog. I feel sorry for the dog!

Jo  XXXXXXXXX


----------



## jewel

Hi girls
Just to say I got a BFN this morning.  I have to wait for the blood test result from the GP next week but I am sure it will be the same.

I had 2 grade 10 embies, fresh, and teh best chance I have ever had... now all over.
Sorry will write more next wekk
jewel xx


----------



## safarigirl

aaaah jewel i am so sorry to hear about your bfn - its so hard getting that news, i remember hearing mine and how my heart sunk.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and big tight hugs.  We are here for you when you come back next week ....


----------



## Kasia

I am so sorry, Jewel. 

Please take care of yourself and your DH. 

I wish words could take the hurt away.  





Kasia


----------



## Bel

Jewel,

So sorry. It's so hard isn't it. Please take care of yourself. One day it will be your turn,

Lots of love and hugs,

Bel,x


----------



## casey

Jewel 
just to send a big    for your BFN - your time will come and we are all here for you 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Jewel - so sorry about your bfn  

Purplechick - enjoy your holiday - we'll be looking out for your return.
You're a very special lady having been through so much and I wish you all the best of luck and happiness following this round of treatment.
Sending you some babybubbles  

Jo


----------



## Elissa

Oh Jewel hon I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It is so hard to see the result is negative, especially when you felt so good about the embies.  Give yourself some time and for you and your dh to come to terms with the news.  We're here for you whenever you need us. 

Ali - I was thinking of you yesterday but was out too late to start going online when I got home - All I could do was collapse into bed.  It sounds like your day was truly a mark of love for Nicholas.  I hope your tree grows big and strong and provides the shade you'll need for the baby you'll one day have. 

Michelle - WOW what a number - that is one strong pregnancy.  Well done you - keep up the good work!!! 

AJ - How did dp do?  Is it time for pearls and tweed?  I bet you're glad you don't have to canvass anymore?  Mind you now you'll have to look at other forms of exercise - maybe the canvassing wasn't so bad after all? 

Kasia - I'm sorry not to have included you in the       and   I didn't realise you were on the 2ww.  Well here goes        

Purplechick - wonderful news.  Hope the wait goes fast -        

Misty and Twiggy - Good luck to you both.  Hope all goes well on your respective "holidays"   See you on the other side........        

Helen - thanks for the pm - I'll have to reply on Sunday cos we're about to leave for a couple of days at my brother's and I should have packed already but haven't.  Loads of love though XXXX

Lesley - Please thank your sister's niece for us - I knew it wasn't all about money!!!!!

Me - Went for my scan and immunology blood test results today.  Everything was brilliant - no probs with clotting and my endometrium was 7.2 (on Day 7) quite good I reckon   Let IM know as requested thinking ok this is it, we'll be off on Sunday, Monday at the latest, to be told - no news yet, keep using patches and we'll let you know.......  ARGHH it is so frustrating - we're trying to organise workmen and it is nigh on impossible when you don't know which country you'll be in from one minute to the next.  Sorry to rant - I know they do their best but some news would help - like the donor has some follicles, or she is responding well to the medication -   That's it I rant no more.  We're off to see my bro and family now and will be back tomorrow.  We have to put all the stuff back into the kitchen on Sunday so can't spend the whole weekend there as originally planned.  

Hope you all have wonderful weekends.  Apologies to those I've not mentioned and love to you all remember ladies -       and loads of  
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## Misty C

Hi Abroadies

We are having a lovely day in Glasgow which is amazing as there was a 3 hour thunderstorm and torrential rain last night.

Jewel & DH - so sorry for you BFN, take time to get over this and look after each other.

Alison - it sounded as if you have a very peaceful and beautiful day remembering Nicholas, sending lots of love to you and DH.

Elissa - sounds like good results to me - you'll soon be off and having your transfer. Will you have internet access to keep us all up to date?

Sandy  - hope work goes well in S.A. such a beautiful country. Lisa - I love donkeys to, they are so cute. Twiggy  - you have reminded me I need to get a move on with packing as I need to see what actually fits me and fits over my bum when I am trying to get up on the doctors 'special' seat! Pearl  - hope AF arrives soon for you. Jo - good luck this weekend. Purple Chick  - 2 embies, great news got my fingers crossed for you. Michelle - I hope your headache is better and I can hardly wait for your scan!

Me news: still feeling far too happy and positive for my own good. Maybe once I start traveling things will change.

Take care and lots of love to everyone.

Misty C.

xxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

well the sun is hining here in Manchester!!

Jewel was so sorry to hear of your BFP, hope you are ok and not too sad..sending you lots of love and hugs..

Purplecheck..wishing you the best of luck for the 15th and did you say you were going on your jollies? Have a great time if so..xx

Michelle..wow - I dont really understand blood levels and wehat they mean..but by eveyones reaction sounds like there could be more than one Good luck and cant wait to hear after your test..love and hugs...

Misty..glad youre happy and positive..wher and when are you travelling?

AJ/Lisa - have a fab time today..thinking of you guys and wish I could have made it...thanks for the IM lisa, have sent you a reply..lots of hugs xxx

Earthe kitte..can I be nosy..what do you do for a job...? Sounds exciting..xxx

Eillisa- good luck for Sunday, will be thinking of you and wishing you tons of luck..take care xxx

Regarding the lady whio is 62..I think good on her..she is obviously very happy and in love and intelligent and if she wants a child that much and give it the love and care it needs who is anyone to pass judgement on her! Just think of all the people who have kids and dont care or look after them well...Well thats my thoughsts anyway..will get off my soap box now   

Have a great weekend everyone,



Lesley xxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Jewel - Sorry to read your news 

Misty - Get packing girl!! Hope everything goes well   

Gigglygirl - How was today with Dr Thumb?

A big hello to everyone else.

Best Wishes Twiggy X


----------



## kone

Hi Ladies
Jewel so very sorry to hear your news hope you are ok 
Michelle wow do we have the first abroadie triplets   
Kasia try and stay positive hard i know i am keeping everything crossed for testing     
Hello to everyone else and    to those about to have treatment of some  form sorry i am not good at personals there are so many of us.
Just finished jury duty today thank god.
We are busy looking at accommodation info sent by Simon he has been very helpful and i would definately recommend him.
Have a great weekend all and safe journey to everyone travelling soon
Katherine


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Jewel   so sorry sweets, it really sucks.  Be kind to yourself and DH and I know that with time you will feel a little stronger.  Love and hugs. xxxxxxxx

Purplechick!!!  Your embies sound so perfect and good 'uns!!!!  Wishing you all the very best for the 2ww and hope your little ones are snuggling in right now. xxxxx

Sandy - have a great time in South Africa. xx

Hem - good things are moving for you. xx

Misty - I have warned my sister about you and told her to watch herself or I'll set you on her!!  Good luck for tx  and glad you are feeling positive and happy.  Good on ya. xxxxx

Boakie - good to hear from you.  A doppler scan is a scan to check the blood flow to the womb lining to make sure that the womb endo is getting a good supply.  It is not conclusive though but shows a good indication.  Don't know if Ceram do this but I know that IM do and so does one of the ultrasound scan places in Harley St too.  Good luck. xxxx

Twiggy - lots and lots of   for your tx. Hope you enjoy the sun. xxxxx

Safarigirl -   xxxxxxx

Pearl - great news about your frosties and your next tx.  Good luck sweets. xxxx

Ali - your day sounded beautiful, even though sad.  Yes, roll on next Wednesday. xxxxxxxxx

Jo - bless you for thinking of my DP and staying up to see the count!!  Er, um, he went to the count on his own.......I was too exhausted and my blisters (one of which isn't on my feet) needed a well-earned rest!!  Yes, he did well, considering he was an independent.  He had masses of emails and good wishes, then commiserations.  One of the Tories who got in even emailed him to say "good job, very impressed and we need more like you around, well done".  I hope you're not too tired from the count!  I must look at the BBC site to see your posting.  I've tried posting on there several times but never get on.    Yes, poor dog!    Say hi to the lovely Sam and young Stan for me. Have you heard from any of the clinics you were contacting yet?  Any decision?  xxxxxx

Bel - hope you are ok. xxxxx

Elissa - thanks for your vote of confidence!  I did think exactly that when I woke up today......what will my new exercise be?!!  No pearls or tweeds for me this time though.  Your scan sounds good and I know what you mean about wanting to know when you'll be going off, so frustrating and nerve-wrecking.  Good luck sweets.  xxx

LesleyJane - so sorry you couldn't make it today.  Giggles and Crusoe are lovely, lovely ladies and we had a fab time......time just flew!  Crusoe, after you left, Giggles and I went onto a great club in the King's Road, that was after having a bevvie or two in a wine bar near by.  You should have stayed!  Lovely to meet you ladies, you beautiful people. xxxxxxx

Kone - good luck for Ceram. xxxxx

Bluebell - if you're checking in on us.....I miss you!  Hope Ria is as wonderful as ever.  Rest up.  xxxxxx

Jennifer - I hope you're resting too little one!  How's it going?  Not long now! xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

ps Where is the lovely Lilly and Daisy123?  Hi ladies, hope you are well.  Lilly, hope the rest and recoup is going well?  Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## River

Morning Everyone,

Jewel - Sorry to hear about your BFN. It is just awful, take good care of yourself and DH

Michelle - Wow!!! On your first blood test results. Sounds like it could be multiples...

Twiggy - best of luck to you on your treatment.

AJ - Your sister sounds like a nightmare!!!!  Sorry to hear that your husband didn't get in but great feedback from the other candidate

Purplechick - best of luck in your 2WW  
Kasia - Fingers crossed for you too!

Elissa - congrats on the results of your immunology blood test. That is good news. Good luck on your next cycle.

Jassie - good luck on your treatment    

Well! We are off to Egypt on Thursday, we are moving out of the house this weekend ready for the tenants to move in and are staying with Family until Thursday. Then we are up up and away!!!

We have 2 appointments a day booked with different IVF clinics from Saturday to Wednesday but have our eye on the Egyptian IVF Center as they have been established for 20 years and are very well known in the Middle East and also Horus IVF as the clinic apparently has an excellent reputation (accordingly to our GP) and he studied and work in the US before returning to Egypt to set up his own clinic.  It is all a bit scary but an adventure as well. In trying to maintain a positive frame of mind I have decided that if my first cycle fails I am going to get my PADI Certificate (scuba diving) in between cycles!!! Really hoping that wherever we have treatment we get enough eggs for frozen ones,as we are there anyway and don't have to travel from the UK it would great to have some frosties.

Once we have got ourselves settled I will find an Internet cafe pop in to see how you are all doing and hope to find this thread empty cos you have all moved over the Buns and Babies!!  

Wish me luck!!!!!

Big hugs to you all
Angela
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi  Angela, I have always wanted to travel to Egypt and it does sound like an adventure.  Looking forward to hearing all about the clinics you are visiting.  Lots of positive thoughts   and angel dust   heading your way.

AJ - how big is your sister?  At 5 foot nothing I just want a plan of action for when I visit!

Lots of love

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## Jassie

Hello everyone - sorry I haven't posted for ages and it's taken me sooo long to catch up with all your news. I whooped with joy when I read about Michelle's   Very Exciting!

Angela, thank you for your messages too - they meant a lot to me xx. I scuba dive too, but haven't been 'down below' for some time as the jury's still out on whether it's OK to dive while pg or not, and as I assume I am pg all the time, I haven't been. I really miss it though and my friend Pete and I have a pact that if I'm not pg by the summer, we'll go up to Scapa Flow in Scotland and dive among the wrecks. I've dived several times in Egypt and it's absolutely wonderful. You're going to love it! In fact, I'm typing this in our spare room where our diving kit is kept and I keep glancing wistfully over at my kit. Good luck with all your fertility explorations - it's going to happen for you I can feel it  

Well, we're off to Ceram again the week after next and hopefully my follicles have been behaving themselves and not gone daft this time. I've been on the pill for the last couple of months (which still feels a little   considering we're TTC) to give my ovaries a bit of a break and so far the blood tests are showing that everything's going to plan. Last time, I had a Supersize-Me follicle which hadn't ruptured from the last cycle and we had to scrap IVF plans and wait for it to do its thang. Dr B suggested stress was the cause and, in fairness, I had been working until stupid-o-clock in the run-up to our trip, so take heed FFs!

So, we're back on! My suncream is packed, I've been borrowing books and we've chosen a hotel (Las Chapas?? Anyone been there??). I was on Procrin last time (in anticipation of moving on to OPuregon, but it never happened) but Dr B has skipped that part this time, so I have three more pills to take, an AF to have and then DH starts stabbing me with the Puregon Pen next week. 

Much love to everyone!! Especially poor, emasculated Mr Snoop! My friend Sonia had her dog 'done' and got little implants for the little fella so he could still hold his... ahem... tail up high!

Jx


----------



## Lara B

Hi girls

Just to let you know that I am around, but not posting much as AF has arrived and endo has reared its ugly head again giving my bowels much jip, so been in bed most of day and am going to return momentarily.

Hopefully be able to post personals tomorrow.

Lara x


----------



## radnorgirl

Lara B

Hope you are feeling better soon

Love

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies!

I'll try a few personals but am having trouble keeping up at the mo and have MIL with us this weekend so don't want to be antisocial (doesn't seem to be bothering DH as he's on the laptop next to me!). Anyway, tea is calling soon and I've got to cook it so here goes...

Jassie- I'm so pleased to see you posting, I've wondered where you'd got to and was a little worried when you disappeared. I know sometimes you might just not feel like posting but we missed you! And I'm glad you're giving your follicles a good stern talking to! Best of luck in the next few weeks.    

Lara, you've had a bit of a rough trot recently, haven't you? Take care of yourself and I hope you feel better soon. 

River- I'm doing my very best not to turn green at the idea of diving in Egypt, sounds like you have a brilliant plan and I hope you come back from Egypt with everything you could possibly wish for. Have you got your swimsuit packed?!

Purplechick and Kasia, good luck with the 2ww to both of you. Purplechick, the offer of a muffin is still there...   

Misty- At 5 foot nothing you have the right height to hit below the belt, don't underestimate yourself! And if you take me along with you to bash AJs sister we can cover all soft spots.  

Boakie- Haven't caught up with you for a couple of weeks, hope all is ok with you.

Twiggy- Dr Thum was lovely, a v good recommendation so thanks. He asked how I'd heard of him and I told him through a friend who was a patient. Good job he didn't ask who as I doubt your real name is Twiggy (?!) He said he doesn't normally recommend immune tests after just one bfn but could see why I might want to. He was very friendly, calm and encouraging, saying there's most likely no reason why things can't work for us. I had one blood test for NK cells and the others I'll get done with the GP next week. Hope you're all set for next week, you must be getting excited ! Best of luck to you...   

Well, not that I've finally had 5 mins to sit at the pc and  i thought I'd update you on my trip to London, which was fab. A lovely sunny day when all felt right with the world and even being in the big smoke (not my usual fave thing) was lovely. The appt at the Lister went well and I was able to do a bit of mooching in the shops before meeting Crusoe and AJ in a café. What lovely ladies! I worked out that we spent 5 hrs in each others' company and if felt like 1/2 an hour. I guess that's because we didn't stop talking! (Or is that just me-gas bag?!) It was really lovely to meet both Crusoe and AJ in the flesh and I really feel like I've made 2 new friends. V strange to meet people from the internet but also not strange at all in a strange way! I must be strange! AJ & I didn't go to a club after you left, Crusoe, but she did go outside the Ask pizza place and make some money breakdancing. Man, she's good! You should have seen her!

Anyway, I came away with a really positive vibe and a feeling that we're all in this together. I hope they did too and that the next time we meet we'll have either bumps or babies! And if not, I'll have another glass of pinot grigio and stagger to the station with a smile on my face again... Sorry if I talked too much and may all your dreams come true soon.

That goes for the rest of you too!
Better go talk to MIL and DH, they think I'm right anti-social!!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Rosalind

Hi everyone, 
I posted earlier on this thread and i'm sorry that i haven't posted again before now.
I want to wish Michelle all the luck and prayers for her next wonderful 9 months, you must be over the . 
Just a quicky for anyone that can help. We are off to Ceram on 20th May, and Ruth mentioned that they do a "SHORT PROTOCOL what does this mean I am thick aren''t i.
Thanks Roz


----------



## Newday

Hi Roz

a short protocol just means that you are not downregging for a long time. You down reg and stimulate at the same time


I had this on my first IVF

Dawn


----------



## Rosalind

Dawn thanks for that.
Is there much of a difference in quantity or quality of eggs?
Thanks Roz


----------



## jewel

Just want to say thanks to you all for your messages of support.  I don't where I am just now but I expect it will get better soon.  This is my 3rd BFN I admire anyone who keeps going through this time and again.  I know this is all supposed to make you a stonger and better person but why??
Michelle - you give me great hope that an FET can work and congratulations!!
Purplechick, Kasia, Emem - good luck to all for testing soon and may your dreams come true.

Love to all Jewel xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jewel, I wanted to say sorry for your BFN. I know what you mean about people who keep at it cycle after cycle, but I do know of 2 couples who succeeded after many bfns- one on the 7th cycle (their first donor IVF) and one on their 8th (ordinary) IVF. It takes a lot of guts but I think if you're in it long enough and funds haven't run out there's a good chance things will stick. You know more and more about yourself and your tx the more cycles you do and I think with a bit of luck it can happen any time. Having said that it is really hard not to take the knocks and feel a bit despairing of it all sometimes. I hope you get there soon and even if it's a bit of a wait we're all here plugging away with you and rooting for you.  Sending some hugs for you   

I try to take inspiration from the lovely ladies who've made this happen and who've gone through hell and back to get there. I love it when we get some bfp's on here, they make me believe it can work for me too. Hope we get some more very soon.

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Newday

Roz

I don't know about difference in number of eggs but I think it better to have fewer eggs of better quality

Ruth would be the best one to ask

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Jewel - sorry to hear your news. 

Jassie - know what you mean about not diving incase you're pg. I did my PADI 5 years ago, but haven't done too much diving, just incase! After my last BFN DH and I have decided to TRY and start living - easier now I've made the decision to use donor eggs, but there's always this voice at the back of my head saying 'you never know'!!  Good luck at Ceram.

Angela - good luck in Egypt!

Elissa - hope you get good news soon!

Michelle - many congratulations and what super levels! 

Thanks for your kind words after my BFN just over a week ago. Sorry I haven't posted since, but was on a school residential last week, 50+ 9 / 10 year olds certainly take your mind off things! 
DH and I have an appointment on Fri 26th to discuss our last cycle and where to go next - we have both decided donor eggs and we're pretty sure the consultant will agree. We'll probably have a wait as I'm AB +, which is fine by me as I want to live a little this summer. It's our wedding anniversary at the end of the month and we're both 40 this summer - going to party party!! Doesn't help though with the countdown on the radio / newspapers - my 40th is the day the world cup starts! Just as well England isn't playing that day! 

Best wishes to all,
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi ,

just wanted to say sorry Jewel, hope youre ok and sending you lots of love and hugs.thinking of you.

Mini me - was sorry to hear of your BFN too and wishing you lots of love and hope for the future...

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend?

Jassie - good to hear from you and wishing you lots of luck at Ceram..fingers crossed..enjoy the weather too xxx

Nite nite everyone..xxxx


----------



## Elissa

Good Morning all

Angela - Wanted to wish you luck for Thursday, let's hope you find the right clinic and get that   really soon   .

Misty - Why shouldn't you be   - it's the best way to be.  Unfortunately I don't think I'll have internet access, unless the hotel have one for guests, but you never know, I may find a cafe!   and stay  I'll speak to you soon.

Twiggy - Thinking of you and sending you   vibes

Katherine - hope you found somewhere nice.  

AJ - hope your blisters have settled down and you're feeling relaxed after the weekend.  It sounds like you had a great time with the girls - wish we all could have been there - it is so nice to meet up with people going through the same things - it's like you just don't have to explain stuff - they just "know"  I met up with 2 wonderful ladies a while ago and now they've become friends.  Hope to meet you one day.

Jassie - everything crossed for you and your follicles.  Hope it all goes to plan this time.  Stay relaxed and   .   to you

Kasia and purplechick -       and  

Lara - hope you're feeling better today. 

Lisa - glad you had a good trip to London and that everything went so well.  Good luck with the gp tests - hope everyhting is fine and that you get your bump really soon.  

Jewel - just wanted to send you a big   and say I'm thinking of you.  It is so hard to get a BFN. No matter what anyone says it hurts like hell when it doesn't work.  But stay   hopefully your time will come.  

Mini-me -   for the 26th.  What are you planning for those   birthdays?  Hope you've got something really special planned?  And your anniversary too?  Hope they are times to treasure.

Me - We didn't get back till yesterday in the end.  We had decided to come back on Sat, but my two little nieces (5 and 3) begged us to stay and we're such softies we couldn't resist so we came back yesterday.  We still had to put the kitchen back and it took us till after midnight to finish but hey it was worth it to get those 2 smiling faces yesterday morning.  If we get even one like them, it would be so magical!!!!  No news yet from IM - still waiting for the call.  Hope you all have a great day.      and   to you all
Loads of love
Elissa XXXXXXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning ladies - another glorious week begins.

LesleyJane - I work in housing management for a council - I have responsibility for about 6,000 council tenants and around 80 staff
It's a very varied line of work and there is always something completely unexpected cropping up. A sense of humour isn't necessary in this line of work - it's absoulutely essential.
We start the day by sniffing the surveyors to see who is wearing the sweetest "product" and it's downhill from there. My favourite is Old Spice!The worst thing about the job is the people who want to hand over complete respoisibility for their lives to us - blaming us when they have 3 children in a 2 bedroom flat because we won't give them anything bigger - We just don't have the supply since the right to buy was introduced. Or those wha have a punch up with their neighbour and expect us to sort it out. We're coming up to that season now, BBQ in the back garden, bit of music - gets too loud, lots of booze, things are said, things get out of hand and the next thing you know the police are there. Another summer of love is about to comence. Usually starts around the Whit bank holiday weekend through to mid September.
Oh hum - it's a living, at least it's a laugh most of the time.
I just do the count at election times - the offices are like a ghost town on election day and the day after because staff have to man the polling booths etc and then do the count.

Hope everyone is well

Not much to say really - Mini me - sorry about your negative result - it's a bummer.

AJ and the boozers - you up and about now?

I've decided to get my immune stuff looked at sooner rather than later so I've made an appointment to see Dr Thum at the Lister sooner rather than wait for another failed treatment so I'm off on the 6th June. Feel much better now for having made an appointment rather than stumbling blindly from treatment to treatment.
I've spent £25,000 so far on treatment so I think I really ought to step back and see if there is something within me stopping success before I throw any more money at procuring  sperm and eggs.
Off to Poland later this Thursday anyway to check out clinics. And have a break etc

Misty C - good luck with your trip and transfer - and all you other girls having treatment this week.

Anway girls, have a good week, I'll be checking up on you at intervals and will post again if I have anything to say

Love  Jo  XXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Morning all (or afternoon by now)

I saw a letter in Sunday's Observer page regarding the article they had done on Donor IVF - was it anyone from our thread?  If so, well done on writing the letter, i think it was well put together and I am glad they published a response to the article.

Jo - good luck on the immune issue stuff - I had all my tests done with Dr ******* as I felt i also needed to know if there were anything that was holding me back ....  The Investigations and immunology thread has lots of good advice - although i'm sure you've checked it out already.

Sorry no long personals to evryone, but i do read the thread daily to keep in touch with where everyone is on their journey ....

Heres to a good week ....


----------



## Ali40

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Jewel - Just wanted to say how sorry I was to see your news.  Look after your self and take it easy.

Kasia - Good luck for tomorrow (hope I have the date right).  Lots of positive vibes (can't seem to make the smileys work - so it is all words from me I'm afraid).

Sorry no long list of personals - but am following all the activities.

Best Wishes

Alison .....


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish Kasia loads of luck for testing...I think it is tomorrow too Ali, loads of luck. Thinking of you,

Bel,x


----------



## Elissa

Jo - just wanted to wish you luck with the tests.  Which ones are you having?  Also good luck in Poland - hope you find the right clinic for you. 

Kasia - Is it tomorrow already?  That went fast - probably not for you though - I know how slow time is in the 2ww.  I just wanted to say  and       and   for tomorrow.
Hope its your turn.......

Love to all the rest of you too
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Kasia

Hi!

Thanks for your messages - I'm dreading it and have a terrible headache, which started yesterday. So, that makes it all the more fun! 

Plus, we have folk from the Salvation Army coming round to pick up our old wardrobes tomorrow and we have to clear them out now... just my idea of fun too! 

I hope everyone is doing well - sorry, no time for personals - sore heads and work deadlines plus clearing out wardrobes are taking up all my time right now!

Kasia



Bel said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just wanted to wish Kasia loads of luck for testing...I think it is tomorrow too Ali, loads of luck. Thinking of you,
> 
> Bel,x


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Thanks for your kind thoughts.  I've put the IBS pain down to stress, probably from the car accident.  Last time I had this sort of pain it was in October last year just after the last IVF cycle (another stressful time).  Luckily not had it since, till this month that is.  Hopefully won't have it again for a while.  Feeling better today, just a few painful spasms.

Kasia, best of luck for tomorrow, really hope that its a BFP.   

Jewel, so sorry to read your news, you must be gutted.  Take care.

Gigglygirl; you sound like you had a great time in London, glad to hear that you're full of positive vibes.  

Hi to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## safarigirl

Holding thumbs for you tomorrow Kasia ....... lashings of baby dust coming your way


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Kasia! Thinking of you!


----------



## HEM

Kasia

Good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you!!!!!

Helen xx


----------



## kone

HI Kasia
Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow.         
Katherine


----------



## hola69

Hello!  

Kasia...lots of love and luck for tomorrow and dont overdo it with those wardrobes..thinking of you and tons of   

Hi Jo..it sounds a stressful job, but you sound so full of fun and are so psitive about things..My hubby works for the council on the primary care team..he works with drug addicts and alcoholics..he does find it rewarding sometimes, but also gets fed up with some peoples attitudes and agression towards him..some just use the service to get their scripts and free needles and are very abusive and dont appreciate the tax payer and help they are being provided with..of course not all are like that and have had a tough time and appreciate the help..its these that make his job worthwhile..can relate to your frusrtaions though as he has them too.. 

Wow - cant believ you have spent £25k..gulp  Ive spent around £10K so far and that feels bad enough sometimes..especially when everyone else is going on exotic holidays and falls preggers at the drop of a hat..meanwhile our kitchen needs doing, we have a swamp for a graden and are driving round in a peugeot estate..you got to laff though havent you..sometimes   

Debs how are you and how is it going?? Have been thinking of you....Lots of love xxxx..

Well no news from me except Ive been told am at the top of the list now..so hoping and praying its my time soon..


Lara..glad youre feeling better, look after yourself...

Love to you all,

Lesley xxxx...p.s. was a thai curry tonight..yum yum


----------



## Grumpygirl

LesleyJane,
If you ever need some extra cash you can come to our house and be our own personal chef!    You should note, however, that you will only be able to trade your peugeot estate in for a chevette or a mini metro on what we can pay you! In the meantime I'll just dribble over your luscious sounding descriptions, you foodie...Our very own Nigella!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Kasia, best of luck for tomorrow, wil be thinking about you xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Kasia, wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow sweetie.  You deserve a BFP!

        

Lots of love,
Michelle xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Kasia - good luck for tomorrow!   Sending you tons of   and  

Purplechick - you are half way there! Hope that you are bearing up OK. Sending you  

Lara - glad to hear that you are feeling better.

Jo -  I hope that the immune testing all comes back clear, that your trip to Poland goes well and that you find a way forward with treatment.

Alison -  Thinking of you. Sounds like you had a peaceful time remembering Nicholas.

Jewel - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you   Take care of yourself.

Gigglygirl - lovely to hear you sound so upbeat!

Jassie - Lovely to hear from you again! But tell me, implants? For dogs? Really?!

Roz - re: your question about eggs, I had my one and only BFP with my lowest number of eggs collected, 10, so I firmly believe that it is quality over quantity.

Misty C - good luck with your trip to Poland! Hope that you come back with good news.

AJ - sounds like that you had a fab time with your meet up with Gigglygirl and Crusoe!

Angela - good luck with your trip to Egypt! Hope that it all goes well.

HEM - hope that you are doing OK on the patches, good that you have started treatment.

Hello to Nats, Safarigirl, Bel, Casey, Crusoe, Elissa, Twiggy, Lesley, Michelle, Mini-me, Dawn, Sandy, Pearl, Becca, Plurps, Boakie, Valie, Weeble, alanelaine, Badger, B123, yikes! There are so many of us!

Sorry for all those that I haven't mentioned, I'm just not up to AJ's standards!

I did pop over to chat tonight, but was on my lonesome in Tx Abroad room. 

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Newday

Kasia good luck for tomorrow

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jules - sorry you were the only one - I realised it was Monday FAR too late...coudl ahve done with a good old Goss too!

how are the headaches Dawn? Mine slowly started to go once I started the lovely Prog.. 

Well, just a quick one from me as I'm doing a billion things at once...not very productive I know..

Donor's AF was late but she's on her meds now so EC expected 17th/18th..have booked an apartment and flights, waiting to hear back from Simon so really hope we have his wonderful service to ferry us about....spending a fortune in Tesco's and Asda on t-shirts, shorts etc.. only the best for me - hehe!.. getting pretty excited but very manic as you would NOT believe the things going on with DH and his job..at the moment there's a possibility that we may have to move to 3 differnt countries..so no stress in this household!  ...and I bet you can all just guess when we're likely to find out!!!   

Ho hum

Kasia - everything crossed for you hun...

Best wishes to you all..

D x


----------



## earthe kitt

Daren't tell DH what I've spent so far - he thinks it's about 8K    He would go ape if he knew
Just as well we have seperate bank accounts
If he knew I'd be sectioned   

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lara B

Deb

So pleased things are moving forward for you, won't be long now.  Can't believe your DH's job could take you to three different countries - Spain isn't one of them is it?

Think I've asked this before, not sure if you saw it; how long was it after the "call from Ruth" when you started the pill and then went onto the downreg injection?

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie from me and haven't read all the postings I've missed yet!

RSMum - see you're on for the 18/19!!!!  Fantastic!  May you be smothered with babydust sweets!  Hope DH's job proves to be ok and more settled.  xxxxxxx    

Kasia!                                       As you can see, I'm thinking of you!  Love and a massive hug, AJ xxxxxxx

Lara - so sorry you've been through the mill lately.  IBS is no joke. xxxx

Special thoughts to Plurps, Jewel, Becca   xxx

Purplechick -   Hope you're hanging in there xxxx

Sorry, no personals and Mrs Minerva......who is Yikes?  I haven't seen anything from Yikes yet, when did she post?!  xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Debs - Tesco and Asda are positively haute couture- I bought a load of cheapo clothes from Primark!  

Well, I have got to economise somewhere!  

Yes, it was a shame that there weren't any Abroadies in chat!

AJ - no, I haven't seen any post from Yikes! either, I think that Yikes! must be a lurker!  

Jules


----------



## Ruth

Ms Minerva,
Casey and I were in chat last night from about 7pm till about 5 to 8pm as per usual, maybe you went in too late?

Ruth


----------



## casey

kasia 
just wanted to senf you lots of     and   for testing today -will be thinking of you 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lara ..just a quick one...
remember I was due to take the pill for an extra month anyway to "prime" my lining..

Ruth informed me I was officially on the list - 17/1/06
Stated pill - 20/2/06
Lost donor 1 - 28/3/06
New donor found - 3/4/06
Started pill again - 5/4/06

Hope that's of some help...Meerkat's  right though, it all depends on yours and your donor's cirumstances.

D x


----------



## Kasia

Good morning!

I am in shock. I got two pink/red lines this morning. I cannot believe it! My DP started to cry over his muesli  

I'm very scared too - scared that I'll wake up and find it was a dream! Mind you, most of my dreams are nightmares... 

Better go and try to get a blood test now. I wasn't going to bother...


Thank you all so much for your support - it means so much to me. 

Sorry for the 'me' post - I'd better go off and phone the GP's surgery. Then I'm going to look at these red lines again, just to make sure they are still there...



A very stunned and shocked Kasia


----------



## Fidget

Congratulatiosn Kasia hunni on your     you must be on   Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wot on earth do you mean " sorry"?!!!      

Weee-hee! What a wonderful surprise!!!!      

Deb x


----------



## Louise999

Kasia

I am so so pleased for you and your DP.  Many congratulations to you both. How fantastic, especially when you had so little hope that it would work with these frosties.

Good luck and a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Louise xx


----------



## crusoe

Kasia
Fantastic news - I am so thrilled for you!!!
Congratulations

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## nikkiank

Kasia

Just popping on from my serial lurking to say CONGRATULATIONS sweetheart.

Wonderful, wonderful news.
Lots of   and best wishes for a healthy 8 months! 

Nikki xx


----------



## Bel

Kasia,

Congratulatioms!!!! Wahooo!!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## earthe kitt

Kasia - Brilliant news - so pleased for you.

Hope all goes well from here and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love  Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kone

Kasia
Congratulations      
I am in tears reading your news (must be my hormones)I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR DH.
Katherine


----------



## Newday

Kasia 

Fantastic news Congratulations on your     

Love Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Kasia - WELL DONE - FANTASTIC NEWS ... and i'm not just talking about your Dp crying into his muesli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So happy for you, just turned on my computer to see if you had posted - and what great news - go and get those bloods tests done now!
Heres wishing you have a contented, relaxed and happy 7 months ......


----------



## HEM

Kasia

I am so pleased, I even dreamt about your result last night!!!!! 

Congratulations to you and DH 

I am thrilled to bits for you - you deserve it!!!!!

Helen


----------



## cesca

Kasia what a lovely site that must have been...no not DP crying    in the museli ,the 2 pink lines!!!   congratulations    

I have my drugs to pick up at the surgery and I take my prostrapp on the 16th may so I suppose it will be all go from then!  We go to Ceram on the 11th of June  . Here's hoping!  Very excited but trying not to have the birth planned already!! 
Cescaxx


----------



## Plurps

Kasia,

You doubting Thomas ......look what you've gone and done now!!!

Many many congrats

I am so jealous......how interesting how the odds are higher on the FET - well out of you me and Michelle I was the only unlucky one!!! 

P


----------



## casey

kasia 
just wanted to say that i am truly delighted for you - you and dh must be  so happy       
love caseyxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Cesca - i had to laugh when i read you saying you are so excited about going to ceram and trying not to plan the birth already !!!!! - I have already planned the early childhood years and am now busy planning how to deal with my teenage child!!!!!!  (And i'm still waiting for my donor!!!!)

Dream on i say ......


----------



## Newday

Kasia

Now it is over because the fat lady ( me ) is sin        gning



     


Love Dawn


----------



## River

Kasia!!

Congrats to you and DH!!!!!!!!     

Wohooooo!

So pleased for you, have a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Love
Angela
x


----------



## Clara Rose

Woo-hoo Kasia! Congratulations on your  ! 

    

Clara x


----------



## Jennifer

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET Testing 4 May  
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF May 
crusoe Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Ceram Awaiting Donor  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
Elissa IM Barcelona DE & SP Awaiting dates 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Jennifer

New Home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57266.new.html#new


----------



## jewel

oh my god Kasia - you must be thrilled!! What fantastic news, I can hardly believe it either.  Good on you girl I am so delighted for you.
Loads of hugs
Jewel xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hello everybody 

Just flying by to say  to Michelle and Kasia  

Sorry I haven't been around much recently  I do think of you all a lot and read up on your posts 

Wishing everybody going out for tx this month all the very best of luck - Lets hope May brings us a load of s

Lots of Love and Luck
Jennifer xx xx

ps - As always, if anybody would like to be updated on the list, please send either myself or Fidget an IM  Cheers


----------



## Womb with a View

Kasia!!!!!   Well done you!  I am thrilled for you!  This is more like it girls......2   in one week!  Yippee!  I shall send you an IM. xxxxxxx Enjoy! xxxxxx

Plurps - I know exactly what you mean about being the one who it didn't work for (yet).  I've been there.  It will be YOUR turn soon one day and, unfortunately, there may be another FF who gets a bfn that day.  I don't suppose we really think it's going to happen for us until we get that BFP!  Hang in there.  xxxxx

Dawn - you make me laugh! xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Kasia, sweetie, I am soooooo completely over the moon with happiness for you right now!     Way to go to you, DH and your sweet frozen embies.  It is truly amazing that we've had 2 positives with freezers in the last 5 days.  Brilliant stuff hun.

Yes, get that blood test and get a scan booked!

Take it easy and take care of yourself hun.

Lots of love,
Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry to post this when so much happiness is prevailing (and will continue to do so I hope).....just found out that a female colleague at work is pregnant.  That's great news.....but what irks me and upsets me is that she's 44, doesn't have a regular boyfriend, has a diet and lifestyle that is unhealthy and wasn't even trying!  I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.    

Haven't had AF yet and it was due about 10 days ago now....never late....but did HPT and not pregnant so can only imagine I'm on the change now.  Was feeling quite up and especially reading Kasia's news.... but now feeling down.  Person who told me about my colleague did so to give me hope, bless them.  I suppose there is hope, but I just feel futile sometimes.  Sorry.  End of rant.  

Love to you all, AJ xxxx


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwwwwwwww AJ  news like that is always going to hurt sweetie, especially if the ol   is playing you about 

Dont ever give up hope sweetheart your time (and everyone else's ) will come its just not our time yet  

Lots of   for you Honey

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

AJ if a woman of 62 can get pregnant then there is loads  of hope for you. Don't give up your time will come


----------



## cesca

Safari girl  you did make me laugh too!!    But how will we feel when they leave home?!!!  
  Cescaxx


----------



## Suey

Haven't posted here in months but just want to wish all you lovely ladies all the luck in the world.

Dawn - I have just noticed you are flying out soon.  Wishing you massess of luck and  keeping everything crossed for you!!

Love

Sueyxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hugs to you AJ   Your time will come - you're too good of a person for it to NOT happen.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## weeble

AJ never give up hun. Our time will come and when it does it will more than make up for the heartache we have to bear. Sending you a big (((((((((((HUG)))))))))))).


----------



## Jennifer

AJ   Lots of Love to you sweetie


----------



## crusoe

Aj - I completely understand your feelings... Please remember

"Failure is not an option." Stay with it and you WILL get there. The success will be all the sweeter for the wait. 
There are many of us "waiting" here with you every step of the way.

Sending you a big hug  

Lots of love
Crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

WOOOO HOOOO ! Well done Kasia!!! You and dp must be so pleased! Really really really happy for you, 2 bfps in one week, it's a great week round here.... Massive congrats to you.  

AJ, what a pain in the bum, hope you can manage to not let it get to you too much. Like Michelle says, you will get there and you're too good a person not to be a Mummy. 

Dawn- what a giggle, but you were right!

Well, I've got parents eve so better go. 
Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## safarigirl

I know casey - i feel like i'm about to starts suffering from empyt nest syndrome already!


----------



## Elissa

Kasia -               A   what a clever girl!!!!!  Well done!!!!  I am so pleased for you.  May the next 8 and a half months be healthy and happy and may the little    or     s be healthy and happy and full of love!

AJ - It is always the way that those who seem least likely will get pg even without trying.  Don't you worry hon, your time will come and when it does you will be the happiest woman alive!!!  I hope its soon!!!  XXX 

As for thinking about our little ones - well dh and I have endless "what if" discussions about how we are going to raise them, how they might feel, what their friends will be like, we've even thought about their weddings (or not) their children and where they might end up.  Obviously we are not alone      

     and   to you all
Loads of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## Louise999

AJ - I know just how you must be feeling right now.  It's really hard isn't it?  A friend of mine had to tell me she was pg recently - she's only a few years younger than me, wasn't trying in the slightest as she's only been with her DP for about 6 months and she drinks and smokes.  It just seems so unfair sometimes but you will get there one day, that I'm sure of.

Louise


----------



## cesca

Safarigirl , who will pay for the weddings!!!!                 
Cescaxxxx


----------



## Newday

There are a number of pg ladies at school and I have been quite jealous but today we had some bad news. The hd of English 39 25 weeks pg has lost her baby.

It has really depressed the staff room she is just such a lovely lady and had a hard time with ex who had mental health issues.

No words will help her / feel a hbit down

Dawn


----------



## badger b

Kasia,

well done you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats fantastic news,hip hip hoorayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!two   in one week,our luck is changing girls!

AJ,

sending you an huge  .one day it WILL be your turn,chin up hon.


love to everyone


badger


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn, so sorry to hear about your colleague. I'm sure you'll all support her and it'll mean a lot to her if you do. Hope you don't feel too bad, it's just one of those things but so tough.  

Parents eve was dull but flew by. I've spent this eve booking flights back from Athens for tx in half term. We had flights to the island but needed a flight back from the city- fewer transfers that way for me and more flexibility re ET time. DH will have to come back as planned though so looks as if I'll be going to the clinic on my own. Bet one of the rellies escorts me though! We haven't told them I'll need to stay actually, perhaps I ought to !! Flights are sooooo expensive for that week- I just had to bite the bullet and book one. Not terribly sociable time to travel but affordable at least.

One thought- baggage. I presume I shouldn't carry much? I may be up to 4 days in Athens without DH, how much luggage can I carry

Love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## becca1969

Hey Kasia     

I am soooooo pleased to read your news hunny,well done   & with your beautiful frosties     !!

I hope the luck spreads out to all of us abroadies in waiting!

So sorry to those who are feeling down today,sending massive hugs your way,so sorry to hear about your colleague Dawn.

I am hopefully going for fet in June...............secretly bricking it,but the recent news brings hope   

Chin up AJ-you WILL be a mum,as the others have said you are soo lovely you are bound to get there,just wish we could get there fast though mate!

Got to go,up early tomorrow,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Kasia
What fabulous news   well done and best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Two BFPs for    in one week is such a great result.  Here's hoping there are many more positives for the abroadies over the coming weeks.

Safarigirl and Cesca - never mind paying for weddings, what about getting them through university - better start saving now     

Meerkat x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn - I feel just awful about your colleague.  How terrible.  Poor thing.  xxxx

Hey guys - you are all the bestest in the whole wide world!  You say some lovely things too.  That's right Crusoe.....failure is not an option!!   I was sitting at a level crossing today, tearful after the office news and I used one of my many metaphors I use with clients on myself and it really did work!!  

Safarigirl, Cesca and Meerkat......never mind all that, I've already had the birds and bees talk as well as "say no to drugs".... 

Thanks again everyone.  Feel loved at least!  And yeah, as my Ma and MIL keep reminding me.....if a 62 year old can do it, so can I!  It's not a question of if but when.....   xxx

ps I hope no-one thought I was making a judgment about my colleague re not having a regular boyfriend.  It was more that "she wasn't even trying and didn't want a baby".  Sorry about that. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Kasia - Woo-hoo! Well done! Thrilled to bits for you!         

You must be on 

AJ - sorry that you are feeling down hun, *you will be a mummy*, time to use your meditation me thinks. 

As for me, I keep seeing pregnant women everywhere, they just seem to be everywhere! 

Lisa - I will be going with DH and DD, and I am wondering how I will manage with carrying luggage, buggy, DD after ET.....this time I looked like a pack-horse! Had a goody bag for DD with toys, games, food ect in it.

Dawn - that is such sad news, I'm sure that everyone will rally round and give her the support she needs right now.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Elissa

AJ - Glad to hear that Failure is not an option - maybe we should all bear that in mind.

Dawn - Sorry about your colleague hon, it must have been hard to see her get pg but even harder to watch as she lost it.  You never know what will happen but to have a pg end prematurely must be one of the hardest things. All you can do is be there for her - you will probably understand her loss more than most.  We're all here for you. 

Misty - Good luck for tomorrow - hope it all goes well for you.

Lisa - You must be excited about your trip - In comparison to the cost of the tx the flight costs are nothing so hey.....  You're right about carrying - one pair of shorts, one t-shirt a bra and a pair of knickers should do it  

Safarigirl, Meerkat, Cesca, AJ - what about the driving lessons - to give them or to let them only have them by a professional??  And their first holiday alone with their mates......  To let them bring their partners home at 16  All these questions and more  

Becca - great news about June - don't worry just stay  

Me - Had a real disappointment today - we thought we'd be going imminently but got an e-mail to say tx won't be before Sat - don't know what's going on.  Has the donor dropped out.  Victoria (the English dr at IM) always said that they try to stay as close to nature as possible and that best results were if tx was between days 11 and 14.  Well day 14 is Friday so that puts paid to best results.  We don't know what to do now - should we cancel or what?  I've already booked time off work and now will have to postpone everything again - its so difficult.  Why can't it just go right for a change?  Sorry to moan, just was all set to go and now I don't know what I feel....

Sorry to bang on...

Loads of love
Elissa XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Elissa - so sorry to hear that.  I'd push for an answer as to why ET won't happen yet.  Dr Walker said that the optimum window of opportunity for the womb to receive the embies is within the first 20 days of your cycle.  I wouldn't cancel if it were me - this sometimes happens.  What I have found with the IM recently, and through contact with other IMers on this board, is that the IM aren't responding as quickly to emails as they were when Dr W was around.  They must be very busy training up the 2 new doctors there.  I'd push for more specific info on what happened to the donor.  It may be that she's just taking a little longer or they've moved onto the back-up donor, which happens.  Good luck Elissa.  xxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Quick post before I go to work. Couldn't get on to post last night, but wanted to say:

Kasia - congratulations!! 

AJ -  You're right it's *when* you become a mummy not if.

Lisa - let DH carry the luggage, that's what I do!! 

Must dash,
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

good idea - mini-me..I've got the same sort of issue Lisa - it looks like we've got an early flight back poss the day after ET!eeek! If I had my way we'd stay there for another week!

A hopeful Rsmum
x


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
hope everyone is ok 

AJ - i read somewhere that the number of pregnancies for over 5o's has risen to over a hundred per year - with that and the 62 year old - we are way ahead - its hard when all around you fall pg at the drop of a hat - and it feels unfair - but its not because of anything you've done or haven't done - its just nature and one day soon mother nature will smile at you and saY ' AJ its your turn' 

Elissa - hope you get some anwers soon    

Dawn - sorry to hear about your colleague - i hope she finds some comfort from the people aroung her to help her get thru such an awful experience

Debs - good luck for next week - will be saying a prayer and keeping everything double XXXXXXXXXXXX for you - try and take it easy   

As for packing. not packing - dh says ive got over-packing down to a fine art   
dh, me & dd - 1 weekend in London = 1 large holdall, 1 large suitcase, 1 buggy, 1 small bag with dd's toys, 1 travelling bag, 1 handbag & some carrier bags with various items !   and yes i do leave the bags to dh    

Well i have the d/r injection on saturday and following all my prep, vits, acu, pilates etc - ifeel awful   I have had virus after virus - im now getting over a sore throat, nauseau, vomity, headcahy, achy legs ones - thats about 4 this year and its only May - really hope i can get back on fomr by the end of the month 

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elissa

AJ - Thanks so much for your post, it made me feel heaps better.  When I had the FET in March Victoria said she wanted to do tx before Day 14.  Is it different for fresh then?  I sent a more direct em to Dr. Redondo but she hasn't replied yet.  You're right about the replies coming slower - they used to at least be read within a couple of hours but now they aren't looked at till the evening it seems.  We'll hang on in there and see what the response is.

Casey - Overpacking? - it sounds very reasonable - glad to hear dh does the carrying though  

Loads of love and   to you all
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Ali40

Kasia

Am soooooo thrilled for you.  I was in the office yesterday (open plan) and had to turn my screen brightness down to hop online and see what was going on.  You made my day as had awful time in office.
Fingers crossed for a happy healthy pregnancy.  You are not only giving us IM Barcelona bods hope but the frostie crews too.

AJ - sorry you are down in the dumps, I know what you mean about people and babies, some just pop 'em out and treat them awfully - breaks my heart too, so I know how you feel.  It will happen, you deserve it.  Like someone else said, time for some of your meditation.

Michelle - any news on the blood results? 

Elissa - Hope you get some answers soon, Dr Redondo took over my emails from Dr Walker, she seems prompt in replying, tho' you have raised some concerns with me too.  Were they quick to chase the money??  We haven't paid yet and they say 3 weeks before ET.  If they keep moving the EC how can you know when to pay?!?! 

Me - last day on pill today, so waiting to see when AF turns up to start the patches.  One email from IM said 4 days, another said 5!!!  Knowing my luck it will be a fortnight!!  (Hope not though!)

Love to everyone else.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Dawn - I was so sorry to read about your colleague, how utterly devastating for her. I have a colleague at work who had a stillborn baby (but she has since go on to have a lovely healthy little girl) and another colleague who lost her baby at about 5 months. It was so hard to know what to say to either of these ladies but I think it is important to say something rather than just ignoring what had happened as some of my other colleagues chose to do. I wroteto both of them just saying how terribly sorry I was and how much I was thinking about them. I don't know if that was the right thing or not...
These kind of awful losses scare us all but mercifully they are very unusual. I live opposite a primary school and I have just watched hundreds of happy healthy children filing into school. Taken statistically most pregnancies must end happily!

RSMum - so excited for you. I hope your trip goes smoothly and everythig goes to plan!

AJ - hope you are feeling a little more optomistic this morning? Your turn will come along - I have no doubts about that!
Ali - hope AF shows up soon - sounds like thing are going well. IM told me 4 days by the way!
Elissa - sorry things aren't going to plan - I know that feeling only too well.
I have lost my donor at IM because of the stupid drugs they have put me on. I started bleeding about 10-12 days before I should have done so they doubled the dose which didn't sort it out so I then had to come off Belara for 2 days and start all over again. 8 days after I first started bleeding I am still doing so and it doesn't show any signs of stopping despite the double dose. I have a bad feeling about all of this and I don't think I am ever going to get the patches and even if I do I have a feeling I am not going to respond correctly to them!! Very fed up with it all at the moment. I just want to get on with it but there is always, always, always a problem or another hurdle to cross. I am so tired of it all.

sorry for rambling - I'm off to get my hair cut and cheer myself up.
Love and luck to you all
crusoexxxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for your lovely messages - they really made me so happy. I couldn't quite believe they were for me though! 

Today I got my beta results - 458, whatever that means! I have to speak to the GP later this morning to arrange a scan, so I'll ask him if it's OK (for 14dp2dt). After Michelle's whopping number, mine seems very low! Which reminds me...

Michelle - how did your second beta go? Are there triplets in there 

Elissa - Please don't worry about the dates - I think it sounds fine and hope all goes well with the ET.  Re. communications with IM, I think Dr R is rushed off her feet at the moment. She replied to me yesterday morning but then another doctor wrote in the evening (to answer more questions!) because she was too busy. I'm sure they will get back to you soon. 

Lisa - Great to hear you have booked flights already! As for packing, I took virtually nothing - my lap top, the IVF drugs and my passport and some money of course! But I was going on my own, so didn't have anyone to help me. To be honest, DP bought me a wonderful computer case with wheels, which doubles up as an overnight case too. I managed to fit quite a lot in to it. Then acted like a pathetic female (not much acting required in my case, to be honest) and got strong men to help me whenever necessary (i.e. getting up steps off the plane etc.). I could get quite used to that! 

Casey - Sorry you are feeling bad - the d/r drugs for IVF are horrible, evil things. I hated the Buserelin I took last year. I hope you feel better very soon! 

Crusoe - Could you possibly change pills? I was on Yasmin - maybe that would make a difference. I do hope you manage to get it sorted out and feel better asap!!! 

Ali - I'm glad I managed to cheer you up yesterday! It just goes to show you don't need a calm environment after ET (remember my noisy builders). The falling balcony parts are of course an optional extra...  Not long now before it's your turn!

AJ - Keep on reminding yourself of your own wise words!  Where has that mantra gone? I think it should be made a sticky on this board - as should the post you made on things you wished you had known. 


I am sorry I cannot do any more personals right now - I've got millions of deadlines to make today and my head is a fuzzy blob (inside) and looks a bit wild (outside) because I haven't even combed my hair...Lucky I work from home!  


Thanks again for all your support. I don't know what I'd do without all you wonderful women!!


Kasia


----------



## Ali40

Dawn

I am so sorry about your colleague, it is so hard to know what to say to people.

Speaking from personal experience, people just don't know what to say, but from my perspective and one on the receiving end I would rather someone acknowledged my baby's existence than pretend he never happened.

The reason my day in the office was so bad yesterday is that I went to my first team meeting after returning to work, some of the people I have seen since returning to work, the others I hadn't, all of them knew my situation.  Not a single person said "sorry to hear your news" - it was all I wanted to hear, just some acknowledgement that someone cares and that my son was real.  

My advice (for what it is worth) are to just be really gentle with her and make her feel that you know how special that little life was, that you know there is nothing that you can say to make it better but that you really feel for her and if there is anything you can do to ask.  It is all I wanted to hear, I would never have taken anyone up on the offer, but it is the thought that counts.

Sorry turned into a me post ..... but I just feel so strongly about it after yesterday.  In fact to make matters worse, one person took me to one side before the meeting to say "before this gets going I have something important to say to you" - I thought "great she is going to say she is sorry about my news".  OH NO it was about tickets to something that I just wasn't interested in!!! I was dumbstruck.  

Anyway, everyone is different and she can always say "I don't want to talk about it", at least that way you will have given her the opportunity to take some support if she needs it.

I really feel for her and you being in that situation.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Eggsey

*CONGRATULATIONS KASIA!!!!!!!!  * Sounds like you might have twins on board, normal HCG level day 14dpt would be 60-300!!! Will be keeping a spot warm for you over on Bumps and Babies!!!
Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Kasia, your number is brilliant!  As Eggsey said, it can still be more than one!  My clinic said they look for a number of 150 at day 16!  Are you going for second bloods?

My levels yesterday were 10,636 21 dpt.   DH and I are scared sh*tless!  Guess it's safe to say there's more than one.  (nervous laugh of course)

Dawn, that is so horrible about your colleague.  I can't even imagine what she must be going through. 

Girls, can't do anymore personals, but I'm keeping up with all of you.  Wishing you all the best - lots and lots of       and   

Love from me
xxxxxx


----------



## Kasia

Sorry  - just a quick post! I just wanted to ask this quickly before I speak to my GP at 11.30 AM. Is it normal to get more than one hCG test done? Is it necessary? What do most people do? Maybe private clinics do it more often that the NHS. I was surprised the NHS did it at all to be honest! 

Eggsy - thanks for your message! I'd love twins, but that's wishful thinking!

Michelle - I hope you want twins (or triplets!). What an AMAZING number... When are you going for a scan?

Sorry I have to dash!

Kasia


----------



## Jennifer

OMG !!! Some high readings on this page today !

Kasia - My HCG at day 12 was 369 - they like the numbers to double every 48 hours which is why they sometimes do more than 1 test.  Your result is great though - definately a viable pregnancy from those levels !!  As the others have said, maybe twins   

Michelle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait to hear about your scan !  

Dawn - Sorry you are feeling down - understandable - can't imagine how your friend must be feeling 

Love to everyone else


----------



## Womb with a View

RS Mum- I let DP carry EVERYTHING!!!  Going there I will carry my handbag and he carries the case (which he bought after the first trip as it's got wheels on and it's huge), his computer and my toilet bag.  On the way back, he carries my handbag as well!!!!    I won't open any doors either and wait for him to struggle with the cases and bags, open the door and let me through.  He groans and moans but I love it and I say "precious cargo onboard!" with a sweet smile.  Good luck Debs.  xxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Ali - so sorry you experienced the silent wall at work yesterday.  In my experience people aren't too brave where their own emotions are concerned and they can't handle the other person's grief or sadness either so choose to let the moment pass because it's the "easier option for them".  Totally selfish really.  I never let those moments pass, even if I start to cry myself.  Even if I don't know what to say, I say "I just don't know what to say". I'm sure that everyone was thinking of you though, even if they didn't voice it. xxxxxxxxx

Elissa - glad you're feeling better about things.  I think with the fresh cycles it would depend on when the donor is ready.  Ideally the donor will be ready around day 12 to 14.  It may have been that your donor was responding quickly to meds.  With a frozen cycle Dr Walker said that we can choose when we have it but the lining has to be thick enough and the window is before day 21.  They need another Dr W there to answer questions promptly.  My questions are urgent but I'm anxious to hear their replies.  If it were urgent, because I'm so impatient with wanting results and decisions made, I would be climbing the walls.  Good luck. xxx

Crusoe - so sorry this isn't going smoothly for you.  I'm absolutely sure the IM will find the right way for you - remember, they have a vested interest in getting you preggars!  One of the worst things about this, I know, is the uncertainty.  I think, however, the "when, the how and the what ifs" are just detail now and if we can learn to cope and live with the detail, the outcome will happen.  Fine for me to say.  I will IM you if I get a chance later.  xxxxxx

Kasia!        I have to laugh at your story - you were sooooooo sure tx hadn't worked!   I know from your IMs to me that you'd almost signed yourself up for the next cycle!!  And now?  Probably    ha, ha!!!  Yes, I'd like to see my mantra up there as a sticky or, more importantly I think, the thread re "what I wish I'd known...." xxxx

Casey - sorry you're feeling unwell sweets and I'm wishing you tons of   for your tx. xxxxxxx

Eggsey!!  Lovely to see you here.  Hope you're blooming.  xxxx

Michelle!             What can I say....?  Blimey!  HOW many did they put back? xxxx

Jennifer/Flippy......only 29 days to go!  OMG!    All the very best.  xxxxx


----------



## shazzer

hallo Ladies

I wanted to add my congratulations to Kasia and Michelle. Fantastic news. So good to not only see positive news but positive fet news.

Ali I know what you are going through and now 3 years on I fully understand until it happens to you people will never understand the loss of a child and therefore cannot understand your pain and how quickley they assume you get over it, when in fact you never will. People just get on with thier lives and live in thier own bubble really. I am sure I was the same until I lost my daughter. I also think all these fertility issues that we have make us more sympathetic to people as we realise that not everybodys life is easy and now before I get annoyed with people in genral I think to myself I do not know what thier life circumstances are and maybe they have a reason. I am really lucky that I work with some good friends and each year they have remembered and I am grateful for that. Like you I want my daughter's life and her passing to mean something. If you ever need a chat. Im me

As for me still scheduled for fet on Jun 1st but its not going to plan. Due to some problems at Ceram I had to make it a few days earlier , also I had nso we decided I should take my prostrap injection at about day 21 after I hada blood test to check I had ovulated. Instead of da y 2


----------



## shazzer

Sorry me again pushed the wrong button. Anyway still no AF which should have been about 10 days ago. The pm sysmtoms have been awful. So I have to have a blood test on Monday and see where we go. I know I have to bleed before then. So could we all have some af dances for me as acupuncture has not worked and I am at a loss of what to do.

Until I use these FET i cannot do a fresh cycle even at another clinic . Did anyone else experience anything similar

AJ Please do not give up hope just yet

Thinking of you all

Sharon


----------



## Grumpygirl

A really quick post from me as I've just set up some poor student with his role play cards and am waiting for him to prepare b4 starting his oral exam!! So I really am on borrowed time. I hope to write a longer post later but have a question I hope someone can answer.

Have any of you suffered thinning hair after ivf tx?? I am losing it every time I wash my hair and almost every time I touch it. It's so much thinner than even a week ago and having only just grown it back I'm finding it quite upsetting. I've made an appt for the docs but wondered if it could be ivf related? They say if it falls out due to stress it takes 2-3 months to start falling out and it was 2 months ago we did bfn cycle. I wondered if it might be hormone related I'm going to get my thyroid levels checked again but I'm already on the max dose of 200mcg, which I'm told is enough for an elephant! Any ideas, pls help!!

Will catch up later, better go put this poor kid out of his misery!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Shazzer 

Sorry to hear that everything is not going to plan

Here is an AF dance to help get things back on track
                         

Meerkat xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Sharon - lovely to hear from you again.  So sorry you too have had the loss of a child and I cannot imagine what you and Ali have been going through.  I hope your AF arrives soon.  It never does when we wish it to! xxxxxx

Lisa - it must be upsetting for you sweets.  Please don't worry too much, I am sure there is a perfectly logical reason for it.  I haven't had loss of hair with IVF but I have had loss of confidence, loss of libido, loss of temper, loss of friends, loss of happiness, loss of fun, loss of faith, loss of feeling like a "real" woman but I am sure that losing my hair would be far more stressful than any of these, you poor thing.  Just don't know what to advise other than see your doc as soon as poss and I'm sending you a massive hug.  Love, AJ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CRISPY

Hello Ladies, Hope you don't mind me butting in as an occasional poster, but just to reply to you gigglygirl, yes I lost a lot of hair too during my treatments.  DH didn't notice but in the morning there was always loads of hair on my pillow.  I think this is a symptom of the drugs used to down regulate as it can cause menopausal-like symptoms which may include thining of the hair.  Mine grew back fine though after a few weeks, as I hope yours will too.;  Best to get some advice from the GP though X


----------



## bluebell

Follow this link for Chrissie's news ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57407.0.html

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

I only missed a day of reading posts (Went to see Little Britain Live) and I come back to find loads and loads.  I'll try my best to catch up with personals.

Firstly, a great big HUGE CONGRATS to Kasia.  Fancy you thinking it hadn't worked   they sound like great levels.  Here's to a healthy and happy nine months.          

Secondly, OMG Michelle, those levels do seem to be high.  Has anyone yet had quads on these boards??  Only joking - I hope! .  Sorry, I don't mean to joke whilst you're feeling worried about it, I can't wait to find out the results of your scan. 

Meerkat and Debs, many thanks for your information.  I just don't feel like I'm doing anything yet and feel I should be.  I know I have to be patient and wait, but its not easy.

AJ, sorry to hear your feeling down.  At school there are so many parents who are able to pop em like peas, just a sniff of their husbands and they're pregnant.  Oh to be like them....

Ali, it does help a lot when people acknowledge your loss and any anniversary's. A colleague of mine who has since moved schools and areas sent me a little text to let me know she was thinking of me. It was lovely to think she'd remembered, when even some of my family hadn't.  I think that some people don't know how to approach the subject, and therefore prefer not to say anything in case they upset you.  I still get that now.  When friends are talking about their pregnancies and births I want to join in with them, but they seem to forget that I've been through it too.  Hope your colleagues soon realise what to say and bring up the subject of your son so you can share your memories with them.

Dawn, so sorry about your colleague.  When I lost Zak I went into work shortly afterwards when I felt strong enough to talk about it.  I took in photographs of him, his baby book with his foot and handprints.  I wanted to share the birth with people and was glad they wanted to talk with me.  Its better that way.  

Time for tea now, I'll check in later.

Love Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone - I have really missed you over the past 1 or two days, and so much has gone on!  Sorry to have missed all the postings before this new 'chat' thread.

Congratulations Kasia - I'm chuffed to pieces for you (ooh and the levels, high like Michelle's, double trouble!!).

AJ - you nearly made me cry with your post, fortunately I had dry eyes and you only succeeded in making them feel better!  Don't you dare give up hope, you are going to be a great 'yummy mummy' so stay positive.

Dawn - hearing of sad losses - especially babies - are so difficult.  I felt I couldn't attend an acquaintances baby's funeral as I just knew I would be absolutely hysterical the whole way through - as I was at a friends 11 year old sons funeral.  It went against everything I would do normally. When I met her later I did say how sorry I was (without making either of us too emotional) and now a few years on this girl has a lovely wee boy.

Elissa - you must be feeling stressed with all the 'not knowing' I hope you have managed to get some answers to your questions.  I am sure the clinic will give you the best treatment possible and your care and health are foremost in their minds.

RSMUM/Deb - Good luck in Ceram.

Crusoe - how's the hair?  Don't you start giving up now!

Ali - people don't know how to react to sad news, especially a babies death.  It doesn't mean they don't care about how you are feeling.  Have a huge Polish hug from me   and baby fairy dust for your precious baby  .

Sharon - So sorry to hear of your little angel, hang on in there.  I like Meerkats AF dance.  Plan something special.  A fantastic night out with a lovely new light coloured frock, go somewhere really expensive and uberposh - thats when my AF usually arrives!

Me news:  we are now in Poland, arriving around midnight last night.  Endometrium is 10mm and we were waiting for a donors egg results this morning with a view to possible transfer - all in the first day!  Anyhoo, not enough good eggs for us both so we will wait to see how many are available with a possible donor tomorrow.  The weather is fantastic here and should be at least warm and dry until we return next week.  Will keep you posted.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## longbaygirl

Dawn - sorry to butt in. I just wanted to say I echo what Ali and Shazzer have said. The very worst thing anyone can do is to say nothing and 'pretend' nothing has happened and that everything is the same. 

For those of us who have been touched by great happiness and great sadness of having and losing a baby, nothing is ever the same again.

What I am trying to say is just reach-out and let her know you are thinking of her and her baby.

Joy


----------



## earthe kitt

Misty - we'll be in Warsaw tomorrow - so sorry we're not going to be able to meet up
Weather looks great over next few days (BBC 5 Day) but a bit (1) rough on Sunday.
I hope all goes well for you and you have a good result with your donor. Not really clear, are you still on the original donor or did they have a plan B? I'm getting round to the idea of plan B's - I have one but I'm keeping mum. If DH finds out he'll go ballistic, well, he'll raise his (bushy) eyebrows
No it's not the milkman - gorgeous as he is. (His names Mark)

Well done Kasia - after all that - seemed like the longest 2ww ever.

Lara and Ali - so sorry about others ignorance, I know what you mean. I felt like Typhoid Mary after my 20 week scan - friends and neighbours used to go indoors  or cross the street as I walked down the street. I now know the only right thing to say in that situation is "I'm so sorry, but if I can help in any way then I would like  to do so" The best person was one who just came and sat with me bringing a bag of food to keep us going for a few days until we could get sufficient interest to start looking after ourselves again.

Michelle - checked - you only had 2 embies - sorry I thought it was 3 hence my comment about triplets!. I would put next months wages on 2 in there!! Has the sickness kicked in yet?

Chrissie - been worried about you and your thrombosis, especially about C Section and heparin etc  - glad you're through the delivery with 2 safe babes, still a tad worried ('bout you)  and hope things go smooth and groovy from here

Better get packing - got to leave here at 06.00
Love to everyone

Jo  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cammycupcake

Hi everyone,

I hope its ok for me to join the thread? DH and I just made the decision to go to IM for Egg Donation and we have our first appointment in June. I know it sounds silly, but can anyone tell me if IM is in the centre of Barcelona or if its better to hire a car once you get there?

Suffering information overload  

Cammycupcake x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Cammycupcake!  Welcome to abroadies.  Great people here, you'll find.  I'm at the IM too and their clinic is in the centre of town on one of the main underground lines.  It's easy to find and we found that going from our centrally located hotel by cab was nearly as cheap as the tube and easier.  It cost about 6Euros if I remember correctly!  Cabs are abundant too.  It's a smallish place, not like London and friendly.  Good luck and tons of babydust! x

Jo!  Wow!  You're off to Poland then?  First appointment or is this tx?  I know you were considering it but didn't hear anymore.  I hope all is well with Sam.  Is he going with you guys?  Give him my love, Stan too.  Sending masses of good luck, tons of   and lots of love and kisses, AJ xxxxxxxx

Misty - bless you for thinking of me!  10mm is GOOD for the lining thickness!  I do so hope this is the best trip of your life and you come back with a present or two for yourself!   Good luck for tomorrow!   xxxxx


----------



## cammycupcake

Hello, me again,

AJ - wow, that's great to hear you're at IM too. How are you finding it? Is it your first tx abroad? Does it feel any more stressful than being in UK?  DH and I have just found out that there is no chance of us ever getting pregnant with my eggs so we just had to pick ourselves up straight away and start planning or I don't think we'd have coped and now we are booked to have a consultation at IM I am actually so excited. 

Sorry ladies, it's going to take me a few reads to work out what stage everyone is at, but lot's of positive vibes and crossed fingers to everyone

Cammycupcake

xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Cammycupcake!  I am happy with the IM and find it far less stressful, cleaner, more professional, more helpful, more relaxed than my 2 IVF clinics in London!  Unfortunately I've already had one fresh cycle and 2 resulting FETs from that cycle with the IM and had one bio-chem pregnancy with the first frozen cycle.  We are now on the refund programme, which I'd hoped to have in the first place but DP wouldn't hear of it.  I am hoping to have TX again in July!  Enjoy your appointment and Barcelona.  Love, AJ xx


----------



## Misty C

Just a quickie.

Jo - we have been told today that we are still on plan A.  We were fortunate that we arrived on a day that a kind donor was able to provide her eggs, its just unfortunate that we couldn't benefit from them but of course the donor will.

Enjoy Warsaw - the weather is great and on www.wunderground.com website looks good until next week. 

Love 

Misty C.
xx


----------



## EmEm

Hi,
Just wanted to share my good news, in the hope that will inspire others. After our first attempt at egg donation at IM, I got a positive result today, with a beta hcg of 90 (12 days after transfer). We're thrilled, of course, but know there's a long way to go yet. Having the beta repeated next week to check it's rising as it should, but fingers crossed!
Good luck to everyone else,
EmEm


----------



## Lara B

Welcome Cammycupcake, all the best with your appointment at IM.

CONGRATULATIONS EmEm, you must be over the moon.  

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, what a day! I tried to post earlier this pm but it's taken me AGES to read all the posts!

Here goes...
Earthe Kitt- best of luck with your trip, hope you find out lots of info and what you're looking for. You've got me intrigued about Plan B...  

EmEm- Congrats and welcome, it's always lovely to hear about a BFN. May you have a lovely happy and healthy pregnancy.

Crusoe- Sorry you're having a tough time with the pill. What a pain in the bum. (To put it mildly) I was wondering if you need to be on the pill at all in order to synchronise with your donor? I only ask as I haven't had to with my last cycle or with the upcoming cycle, I just came off the HRT and have started from scratch after my last bleed. I will have approx 8 days without HRT but shouldn't have any symptoms in that time and then I start on the oestrogen for the first half of the cycle. I'm sure IM are fab though and will have some plans for you. Hope it's not stressing you out too much, it's just we have to remember what the end result is in all this. We will all get there !  

Cammycupcake- welcome! Hope your stay here is a short one...

Misty- Best of luck in Poland, hope all goes smoothly for you. Enjoy the nice weather.

Dawn- There's been some great advice on here. I have never been in such a horrible position re babies/pg/children but I did learn a lot about how I'd like to treat people and be treated when I was ill, and everything that has been said here has been great advice. Your colleague is still the same person (underneath all the hurt) and will need people to recognise her pain, if not necessarily wanting to go into detail about it. Times like this show a lot about who your friends are and I'm sure she'll appreciate your support. I'm so sorry there are so many sad stories on here, we have a lot of very brave ladies around. Hugs to all of you.

RSMum- might we be cycle buddies? We're going for tx 1st weekend of June, all being well. Can't get DH to carry everything this time as may well be coming home on my own, and the rellies always try to send us home with pressies as well (usually fruit!) Think will have to be very careful what I pack this time. Sounds like you need to get DD to start carrying her own things! Maybe she could sweep a chimney or two at the same time... 

Elissa- good luck for tx and hope you manage to detach yourself from the stress of it all. Best of luck, lovely    

Michelle- WOW! Amazing numbers. Want to give one away? I'll take one of your quins off your hands! Joke... (Well, mostly)   

I was well pleased with my kids doing orals this week- they've done really well so far and only one day left of asking the same ruddy questions! I've had a 'worth all the stress' week, I just hope the examiner agrees and gives them some lovely results.

Been to the hossie today for the remaining immune tests, they're only costing £369 through them rather than £700 through the Lister. I did do one of the tests there last week but haven't had the result yet. Immune testing hasn't been cheap but I really want to minimise drug taking in the long run and want to be best informed for future tx. I have to wait 2 weeks for results, by which time we'll be all packed for our hols! Can't wait for a bit of sun (well, shade actually!), I love just walking around in a t-shirt and shorts. My GP was predictably tight over paying for bloods. 

Thanks for the comments re hair loss, it could be any number of things but I'm keen to stop it happening any more if I can. At least it had grown back thicker than it had ever been before so I could afford to lose a bit. 

Wow, that took ages to write. Love to everyone,
Lisa
xx




Elissa-


----------



## Grumpygirl

EmEm, I meant a BFP!! It's never lovely to hear about a bfn, what a numpty.


----------



## brownowl23

hi girls well I finally decided on tx at CFC and I have picked my donor. I emailed KArin this yesterday wiht our choice, do you know how long she will take before getting back to me with the next steps


Chris


----------



## earthe kitt

Lisa - meant to post earlier - I've noticed hair loss too - particularly in the shower when washing my hair - thought it was old age but now think it could be fertility TX - never thought of that  
Where are you having your blood tests done - I thought you were under the Thum at the Lister (couldn't resist that one)

Misty - thinking of you - not sure whats going on but you seem quite positive and up beat so I assume all is  on track for you   

Chris - 'scuse ignorance but what's CFC??  Good luck anyway, my only knowledge of CFC relates to the ozone layer and that's seriously aboradie   
You never know, when I'm still alone on this thread in my late 50's, having exhausted all the clinics in Europe I'll be looking to go to venus for a donor  

EmEm - great news - three preggies in one week - it's like summer of  2005 all over again

Funny thing going on  here - cats at the cattery pending our trip to Poland tomorrow - why can I still hear her

Cammycupcakes - welcome

Shazzer - my AF is late too (due last Sunday). There seems to be a few of us in this particular boat at the moment. You know what they say about nuns in a convent all menstruating at the same time, perhaps some of us old timers on here are going into sync!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need to get out more

Keep meaning to go to bed but I can never sleep when I have to get up early.

Jo  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Misty C

Morning everyone I couldn't sleep any longer this morning as have dreamt about missing crucial clinic appointments and also of there being no eggs, no donor or a doctor able to help us in the clinic, just the cafe assistant with a cup of tea. Scarier than my Freddy Cruger dream so glad I'm awake.

Great news this morning EmEm, congratulations on your  and also Chris. Good luck with your transfer in Capetown, really looking forward to hearing about the clinic. Can't help I'm afraid with the estimated contact times as my experience here is a bit different.

Jo - hope you got some sleep as I am sure you both will be out and walking around in sunny Warsaw. Are you going to visit all the clinics in one day? Thinking of you both and keeping my fingers crossed that you find the right one for you.

Have a great day everyone. Lots of love, 
Misty C.
xxx


----------



## Kasia

Congratulations, EmEm!!! What brilliant news!!!   

You were out there just after me - which day did you have your transfer on? Mine was on 25th April and I got a BFP on Tuesday.

Sorry, no time for personals right now - have to dash. Hope everyone else is enjoying this lovely weather!

Kasia



EmEm said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to share my good news, in the hope that will inspire others. After our first attempt at egg donation at IM, I got a positive result today, with a beta hcg of 90 (12 days after transfer). We're thrilled, of course, but know there's a long way to go yet. Having the beta repeated next week to check it's rising as it should, but fingers crossed!
> Good luck to everyone else,
> EmEm


----------



## Ali40

Em Em

Just logged on quickly to wish you good luck for testing tomorrow!!  Must have got the dates wrong.  What a surprise to find your good news, am beaming a big smile for you.  

So thrilled it worked first time for you at IM, I am just hoping I will be in the same boat soon.

Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy and baby!!

Best wishes 
Alison ....


----------



## Veroy

I am going to ceram tomorrow and am currently waiting for a call from Ruth to let us know how many eggs were retrieved from our donor. I have been up since 6am,even though its only scheduled for 10am!!!!
We have been ttc for 11years and have not been successful so far. We have only had one transfer on NHS and one cycle donor failed to produce any eggs. It was only through chance that I found this site and heard about going abroad and things have happened so fast since. I know that I am going to need support when get back from Spain next Friday and I cant think of a better place to get it than this site.

Good luck to everyone.

Veroy  x


----------



## safarigirl

WOW - I dont read this board for a couple of hours and it feels like newsnight on the abroadies thread!

Jo - your observations always have me laughing - CFC - is the fertility clinic in cape town - i love the thought of you trawling every clinic in europe - naturally this is one wish i hope you dont get answered!  (I'm still laughing about the nuns in a convent remark - i went to a convent school for 12 looooooonng years!!!!! eeeeeeeek)

EmEm wonderful news on your bfp - seems like we are raking in the summer crop of bfp's - this board certainly needed some good news - wishing you a wonderful 8 months 

Veroy best of luck for your trip to Ceram and looking forward to you posting when you come back.  Pack the sunscreen!

Cammycupcakes (love the name) welcome to the abroadies thread - look forward to chatting to you 

Big hello to everyone else - although not listed by name - always in my heart .......


----------



## MichelleM72

EmEm - FAB news hun!    This is more like it, keep the good news coming girls. 

Lisa, not sure I'd be willing to give one away, but I'll take some help.    Lisa, I too am losing a lot of hair.  Not just in the shower, but all throughout the day.  I'm hoping it's just the meds and will stop once I'm off them. 

Jo, you were right, I had 3 embies transferred.  So, you never know.... 

Hope everybody is well.

Love and hugs,
Michelle


----------



## MichelleM72

I forgot to say hello to Veroy and Cammycupcakes - welcome to Abroadies! 

xx


----------



## Ali40

Just want to welcome Chris, Cammycupcake and Veroy - may your stays be short.

Chris - good luck with your tx, have you actually seen a picture of your donor then?  You say you have "picked" your donor .......??

Veroy - Good luck for the donor egg retrieval, hopefully you will have some good news soon.

Cammycupcake - You will be very impressed with IM, we certainly were and I know there are others on this board who will echo this view.  We actually walked to the clinic for our first appt, the weather was so nice but it did take a while.  I think AJs suggestion of a taxi is far more sensible.  We bought the Time Out guide to Barcelona which was handy esp if you have time to kill before your return flight.  Good luck and keep us posted on how you get on.

Misty & Earthekitt - good luck with your tx in Poland (tho' I think I have missed E.Kitt!)

Lisa - good luck with the results of your immune testing.

EmEm - am still beaming for you ...

Love to everyone else

Alison .....



Love to everyone else.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Veroy

Just got a call from Ruth, we have got 8 eggs!!!! I am so made up, had endo lining of 10.3 on Tues so things are looking pretty good. Will find out tomorrow if tx sat or sun.

Thanks for all good wishes and warm welcome.

Take care  Veroy  x


----------



## cammycupcake

AJ, thanks for all the tips on IM, I feel so much more positive about it. I hope I might be able to start in July too as they say there is no waiting list at the moment so I guess I'll find out 6th June when we go for our first consultation. It really feels like planning a holiday    I guess all this time doing IVF and now we know it was never gonna work with my eggs, its just a massive relief   

and them EmEm only goes and gets            Well done and wishing so much luck with your precious cargo and  Kaisa too xxxx

Veroy, thats awesome news.. 8 eggs - All positive things are only good signs and you'll have the choicest pick!!!!

Ali, thanks for your tips on Barcelona... Hard to think that last time I was there it was a case of so many Sangrias on the beach that we fell asleep in the hotel before dinner and completely missed our dinner reservation.. (        

Michelle, Safarigirl,  Lara , earthkitte and Gigglygirl, thanks for the lovely welcome, it's wonderful to share all this with so many amazing people

Misty C, you should have some nice camomile tea before bed to relax you and Roesemary bubblebath and then hopefully you will have sweet dreams instead.

Anyway must dash, dropped DH at the airport very early this morning and then went for some retail therapy on the way home so I suppose I really should go to work.  .. and its such a lovely day   

Have a lovely day everyone, enjoy the sunshine

xx Cammycupcake xx

Sorry to keep asking so many questions, but what is the Refund Programme??


----------



## brownowl23

ALi

YEs at Cape Fertility Centre you see childhood photos of the donors and get basic information on each of them , ie height eye colour hair colour occupation age. WE narrowed it down to 5 donors to get full profiles on and you then get more info, including alot of health info, weight, smoke or not, drinking allergies. So from this we narrowed it down to our eggie angel. I have her pic sitting on my desk at work.

Waiting to hear when exactly she is good to go, and wehn our trip to Cape Town will be.

Chris


----------



## Misty C

Hi guys

Sorry I haven't caught up with todays posts but its not been such a great day - no word on our plan A at all so pretty disappointed.  In February we had a 2 embryo transfer on a Saturday and travelled home the following Wednesday.  This takes us 13 hours - planes, trains and automobiles!  Our worry is that if tomorrows egg collection does not take place transfer may not be until Tuesday and I will be travelling back being picked up at 5am the next day.  Can anyone tell me if there is a particular length of time I should be waiting before travelling?  

Promise I'll be more in 'tune' tomorrow.

Love 

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi Misty,

Just a quick post - Sorry to hear of your delay! I know our clinic says you can travel back the day after ET. But some people go back on the same day and are fine. As long as you try to rest as much as possible, I'm sure you'll be OK.

What is the weather like in Poland? Have you had lots of lovely beetroot soup? It's fantastic!



Kasia


----------



## HEM

Hi,
Wondered if any of you ladies could give me a bit of advice, I am having DE IVF at IVIB,  I went for a scan (day 7 of patches) which showed the endometrial line being trilaminar and a measurement of 8.9 mm and blood tests showed an 
Estradiol level = still waiting for that result
Progesterone level =  2.3
I asked the UK clinic where I had the scan what was the significance of these blood results and what they meant, and was told they didn't really know? Just to say if I was having donor treatment with them, they would be pleased with the womb lining and would not have checked any blood levels. They did not think they were anything to worry about.  Does anyone know what the estradiol level and progesterone level signifies.
I have spoken to IVIB and they said these were ok and the lining was very good, so I am really none the wiser with the blood levels
Perhaps it is me and I am just worrying when there is nothing to worry about, but would feel better if I understood the results.  I have got another scan planned for Monday and blood tests again and then I suppose it is all down to the donor for EC and ET.
If anyone could throw a bit of light on the situation I would really appreciate it. Thanks
Helen x


----------



## Womb with a View

EmEm!!!!! That is just so wonderful, delighted for you! That's just fantastic, you must be thrilled! We're on a roll!!         

Veroy - good luck or tx!! 8 eggs, wow, that's fantastic!   

Jo - good luck in Poland!   

Giggles - have been thinking of you over the last 2 days. Hope your hair loss has stopped and is nothing but a little bit of hormone influence. Glad your week has been productive and worthwhile! Well done. xxxxx

Cammy - I know what you mean about it being a massive relief. It is a very positive avenue for becoming a mummy. Here are some details re the IM's refund programme (from their website) but please note that the amount of 75% should read 70%! http://www.institutomarques.com/seccion.asp?idseccion=747 No problems re asking questions, that's what we're all here for, to support each other and find answers to our own questions. xx

Chris - your clinic and the way they work sounds wonderful. I would, indeed, like to have a personal choice of donor, but not to be at the IM sorry to say. I didn't look at clinics in SA! Good luck with your tx. Tons of babydust! xx

Misty - so sorry it's not happening with Plan A yet. There are so many varying theories re travelling, rest time, etc. but they are, of course, just theories and there is no evidence, I have read, to confirm any of it. Lots of people travel the next or even same day sometimes. I hope you can chill for the time being. xxxx

Me? My AF did eventually arrive, 12 days late! So, not sure if it's all the meds and txes I've had or the beginning of the menopause  Hope it's the former. Have enough to contend with without the "change"! Have signed up for the Refund Programme with the IM after they've answered all my questions. Feel more rested and secure in the knowledge that it is their job now to make me a mummy. I shall lie back and think of England (in the World Cup of course!) As Jo (EartheKit) said to me, it will be sod's law now and, of course, I shall get pregnant straight away! However, as I said to her, this is not one of those times that I'm going to make sure I get my monies worth!  Other than actually getting pregnant, the main trick now is how I am going to juggle work and a possible 18 months worth of tx? Let's hope it works first time......  Weight is shifting gradually. I haven't been strict but haven't been a pig either, so it's coming off! I'd better speed up though in time for July! (Hopeful tx!) Love, AJ xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

We are definately on a roll now and long may it last!!  EmEm - Huge congratulations!!!
Welcome to the newbies - there seem to many of us now but it looks as if we will be losing a few over to the buns and babies board!

MistyC  - I hope tomorrows egg collection goes ahead. I can understand your concerns about travelling if it doesn't but I really, really don't think it can make much difference to the eventual outcome of your treatment. Travelling can tiring but for most of it you will be sat on your bottom not doing very much. Stock up on good books and magazines to read to make the time pass quickly and to help stop you worrying. Do as I (and AJ do) make your DH carry everything - although my DH will draw the line at carrying my handbag AJ!!! I am sure all will be just fine.

Cammycupcake (love the name) good luck with your appointment at IM on the 6th. 

HEM sorry I can't help with your blood results but the lining looks very good!!

Gigglygirl I hope the hair situation is resolving itself. Sounds like a hormonal thing to me and I know a lady who did ordinary IVF who lost a lot of hair. She was really frightened about it. Her treatment was not successful but the hair did come back, although it took a while.

Kasia - are you still on cloud 9??

Veroy - 8 wonderful eggies - I hope your baby is amongst them. Enjoy Marbella I bet it is fab at the moment.

AJ - so glad you are on the refund program too. Have you actually paid up? I have the money sat here waiting but they don't seem to want it yet. Still better earning interest in my bank account than theirs.
Does anyone know how quick / good IM are about sending drugs? I am running out fast and they said they would send some but no sign yet?
Also how long were you on Belara / Yasmin before they contacted you with a donor and told you when to stop. I am so angry my body let me down and we lost our donor and I am so anxious to get going with a new one!?

Thanks
Love and luck to all, especially the newbies
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jassie

Oh my goodness - sooo many posts! And some BFPs too! Brilliant!
Just a quick one as my colleague's taken my car and my boss is going to drop me off to get it... to say - AF's here!!! that means DH can start Puregonning me to within an inch of my life tomorrow. Yippee!!
Off to Ceram next Wednesday (17th)
Jx


----------



## cammycupcake

How hilarious,

Just had to go and have an initial appointment with my GP because we have recently moved and changed doctors... he asked me to briefly fill him in on my medical history and you should have seen his face, Bless... he didn't have a clue what I was talking about.. it made me feel very grown-up and knowledgable to explain to him about IVF and donor eggs... he didn't really know what to say!!!!   

Misty, thinking of you tomorrow    
AJ thanks for the info on refund Programme, that shall be my homework for tonight.  

DH away so got Brokeback Mountain on DVD and gonna chill.

LOL Cammyx


----------



## Joeyad

Add me to the list too please!  I'm off to IM for our initial consultaion on 29th May....yipee!!

Jo x


----------



## Newday

thnaks for all your responses re my colleague. I think I was disappointed for her she is a lovely lady 39 and her first pregnancy.

A lot of us know what it's like when your getting on feeling time is running out.

On a personal note I'm due to start progynova on Sat I have a stinking cold!!! Always seem to get one before IVF wonder if there stress related? or the drugs?

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## EmEm

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages. I still don't think it has sunk in yet. I am going to repeat the beta hcg test next week and assuming it's rising as it should, I might start to believe it a bit more...
Good luck to all,
EmEm


----------



## cesca

Hi girls.. we do have  some great news on this site .It is so encouraging for us all. 
well done girls and good luck. 
I have picked up all my drugs from the GP and take my prostrap next tuesday . Scary!!  Off to Ceram if all goes well on the 11th June . Keeping everything tightly crossed . Cescaxxx


----------



## Elissa

Hi ladies

I did a huge post earlier but its disappeared - ah well here goes again - I hope I remember everyone

Em-Em - Well done that girl - a    to join with Michelle and Kasia - that's wonderful - you inspire us all.  Hope the pg and birth are healthy and happy and that your   is healthy and happy too.

Misty - So sorry to hear about the donor - hopefully the clinic will resolve it for you in time.  Can you delay your flight back?  IM always recommends to have total (or as near as possible) rest on et day and then carry on travel/work etc as normal after that, but I have heard of some who have travelled and then still got pg so hopefully everything will be fine either way.  Let us know what happens, and hopefully we'll still be cycle buddies.

Twiggy - what's news?  Haven't heard from you in ages - its probably only a couple of days but hey....

Jo and Sharon - don't worry   will show up soon enough and then it'll be all go.  Stay   and relax - she'll come when she's good and ready 

Cammycupcake - welcome, may your stay be short.  I'm at IM too and would highly recommend them.  We got a BFP on our first try - unfortunately it m/cd but that was no fault of the clinic.  They are friendly and the clinic is clean - the protocol is simple and best of all - no injections.  The only complaint I've got is their response to e-mails which is a lot slower of late, but that is my ONLY gripe.  Good luck hon       

Chris - welcome.  May your stay be short too.  SA and CFC sound great - I know someone else looking at SA cos you can choose donors, great idea hope it goes really well for you there 

Cesca - you're on the way now

Jassie - Good luck for the 17th      

Lisa - Sorry to hear about the hair loss - it isn't enough to be going through this - you have to have that too!!!  Don't worry tho - see the GP but I'll bet its just the hormones and should get back to normal within a few weeks, and if not we'll still love you with or without loads of hair!!!  

AJ - Glad to hear that   has finally shown her face and about the refund programme - as you say its all on IM now so just relax and let them do their work and let's hope for you to have wasted loads of money by getting a BFP 1st time out!!!!  Thanks again for all your support - you've been great. 

Crusoe - IM sent us drugs too and sent them to our old address even though we'd moved 4 months before and had a cycle while at the new one, but I spoke to Frederique and she sent a new lot out the same day - if it is more than 3 days since you asked for them, I'd call and ask again.  Good luck with this cycle hon       

Us - We finally got a response from IM with a phone call this morning to say they were doing the ec now and could we fly out and be there for the et on Sat am!!!!!  Of course after she'd told us on Wednesday that it "definitely won't be et before Saturday" I'd booked my clients back up and was down near London when she called - not due back till 9pm, so I quickly cancelled anything after 3pm and headed back.  Luckily dh sprang into action and booked the flights and hotel (normally my job) at twice the price (probably cos the Grand Prix is on there this weekend) - but hey at least the pressure was off!!!!

So we're packing tonight and flying tomorrow afternoon with the et at 11.15am Sat.  We'll be coming home Tuesday afternoon.  I'll be back on then unless I can find a computer over there in which case I'll see you all tomorrow.  I'm soooo excited which is mad really as this is our 9th try!  I can't believe we've been through so many.  The only BFP was our 1st fresh donor so we're really hopeful for this time.  

Well best go and pack - nearly done now - Loads of love to you all and apologies to those not mentioned but I am thinking of you all       and  
Elissa XXXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

Evening everyone !!

Just a quickie to let you know that Flippy has gone into hospital to have her babes !  She left a message on my answer machine to say that she was most likely in early labour and that therefore would most likely be having the babies this evening !!  Twin 1 is still breach, so it will be a C-section.  EXCITING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll let you know as soon as I know more.

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

woweeee!!!!!!Amazing!


----------



## Misty C

Good morning abroadies

Thank you for your reassurance regarding rest times following transfer.  I feel less anxious about it now.   Looking forward to hearing the news from Flippy so will try and pop in when I can.

Veroy - good luck in Ceram and congratulations on the 8 eggs, that's great news.

Cammycupcake - fab name, I tried a shower last night with Johnsons Chamomile gel, very nice.  Don't have any tea as my Polish is terrible. 

Kasia - We haven't tried the beetroot soup as its difficult to ask if its made with meat or veg stock.

AJ - glad AF arrived and looks like all you plans are falling into place Whooooohoooooo.

Crusoe - will try to chill and read on my way home.  The cab drive to the airport is a bit like the dodgems, but the driver is good (phew!).  DH is happy to carry everything - except the handbag AJ - so no problems there.

Jassie - good luck with all your plans and Ceram!

Too early for 'me' news today but will let you all know how the story unfolds. Have a great day everyone. Lots of love.

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Ali40

Elissa

So glad you got some answers and so excited for you for Saturday.  Hope all goes well, lots of positive vibes winging their way in your direction.

Have a safe trip.

Take care
Alison ....


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to apologise for not really posting on abroadies much any more.   It is not because I don't want to or that I'm not bothered any more ... far from it.  It is because i really struggle with time to read all the posts, and i find that I end up sendin  g posts that just say things like "Just popping in to see how you all are", which I think sounds trite and meaningless.   I skim through now and find i don't know loads of you.

I am so sorry, and hope that once Ria is older I will be able to be back more again. In fact I want to take a much more active role and be a moderator if I can in future.

I miss you all  and wish you all the very, very best.  I have a baby now but I still can relate to what you are all going through and will go through it again myself soonish when we try again at IVI Barcelona sometime soonish.

Loads and loads of love and big hugs to you all,   
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Ladies

I have a question for those of you that have been through a cycle with IM and been on the Belara tablets.  

Coz I have really long cycles (peri-menopausal, 40 - 50 days) my periods are really heavy, however the bleed I will get after only 21 days on these tabs I thought would be lighter.  I emailed IM and they have said wait for a normal period.  Am worried I won't get a "normal" period as they are just not "normal" anymore!!

Anyone got any experiece/advice they can share??

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Jassie

Hi - Just popping in to day hello because I am so excited about going to Ceram next week. I start Puregon today, flying out next Wednesday!!


----------



## crusoe

Ali
I saw your posting - not sure if I can help I thought the idea of the Belara was to sycronise you with the donor and to have a regulated bleed before patches. I don't have a natural cycle at all as I am post-menopausal  but after stopping Belara I had a normal quite heavy bleed as I would on HRT.
I thought the whole point of the Belara was to regularise your cycle and control it so you didn't have to wait for nature to take it's course. I think the Belara will cause a bleed that they will take as a "normal period". They mentioned a "normal period" to me as well - the last time I had one of those was about 1998 !!
I would try and clarify with them exactly what they mean - but I am sure all will be fine.

Jassie - wishing you all the best for your trip to ceram - I'm excited for you.
Now I'm off to read back through the last few pages I have missed - you ladies can't half talk!!

Love to all 
crusoe
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest all, sooooooo tired and can't even lift my fingers to type in order to post......forgive me and I'll be back tomorrow.  For all those who are having treatment, or visiting clinics, good luck darlings!

Bluebell!!!!!!  We totally understand.  You have been such a wonderful support to all of us and we know you're heart is with us.  I do hope you can be a moderator in the future, when Ria is less of a demanding 3 month old!!  It is too exhausting to keep up with all the news, and I struggle myself.  Please keep in touch (you have my number) when you can.  Ever grateful to you and you are a special, special person who deserves that mummihood.  Love you loads.  AJ xxxx

Now I shall sleep and be back another time.....ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Plink

Hello all
I dont normally post on the Abroadies site but by chance on another search saw that Pedios ivf in Nicosia was mentioned by mini me (hi) Just to say it is a lovely clinic and the consultant is a very caring professional man. I did an own-eggs cycle there.
More details anyone can IM me for any further info!

Also good luck to other girls going abroad!
Love Plink x


----------



## Rosalind

Jassie, good luck with everything. See you out there
Love Roz


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell, We love you!! What are you apologising for?? You're an inspiration to us all, and I for one long for the day I'll be so busy with a wee one that I haven't got so much time for other things. Enjoy it and don't stress, and remember you do still post so we know you haven't forgotten us all! It is hard to keep up with everybody, I struggle myself. Good luck for the next cycle whenever that may be, and I'm going to hold you to coming for a cuppa when you visit your friend down the road from me! Lots of cuddles for Ria xx

Good luck Jassie, you always sound so upbeat it's got to work for you soon.

Going to trim the hedges today- sooooo exciting. NOT. Oh, and I have normal NK cells, results back yesterday. Yay!  Just 10 days of waiting until I find out the next lot.

Happy weekend everyone  
Love
Giggler
xx


----------



## RSMUM

well done giggly on you NK results!

jassie - will IM you my mobile number - perhaps we can meet up.

as for me - lining 6mm so upping the zippy pills today, donor " doing fine " whatever that means! STILL don't know EC date though - flying tomorrow.... 

eek!

D x


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM will be thinking of you - (and your donor) and sending you both lots of good positive energy for the egg collection and transfer.  Cant wait till you are back!  Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Newday

Jassie and Deb (RSUM)

hope all goes well best wishes and lots of luck

Dawn


----------



## Jassie

RSMUM - yes indeedy!!! Hope your journey out goes well tomorrow and we'll be joining you on Wednesday ! The in-laws are coming over the following day (they live in Spain) for the night and going Friday. 

I now have two holes in my tummy where DH stabbed me yesterday . Two because that darn Puregon is soooo itchy that I wussed out half way through and had to have a breather. What a wimp! I must admit, I milked it a little bit in order to get a cup of tea out of DH afterwards and one of his flapjacks - shh! 

All the best to Roz too for your upcoming consultation! Drop me an email if you want to meet up for a pineapple juice and brazil nut!

Love to all and many thanks for the warm wishes xx  
Jx


----------



## Newday

Roz

sorry all the best to you too

Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest RSMum!!!!!  Soooooo excited for you chuck!  Have a relaxing time and I'm sending you masses of   and tons of good luck for EC and ET.  May you get a bumper crop and may Christmas come early for you guys.  Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Roz and Jassie - good luck ladies and stay positive and relax. xxxxxxxx

Ali - can't help sorry to say but glad Cruosoe knows what she's talking about! xxx

Lisa - DELIGHTED that your NK cells are normal levels!  Had a feeling they would be.  Phew!  One less thing to worry about and one more thing ticked off!  Good luck with the rest of the testing sweets.  How's the hair now?  Has it slowed down in its loss?  I can't imagine it, I am a hair person myself and would hate that.  My sympathies are with you.  Happy hedge pruning!  We're off to the allotment today and lots of digging and planting out.  How's your veg coming along?  xxxx

Hi Plink!  Nice to see you posting here. xxx

Misty and Jo - hope all is going well for you both. xxxx

Have we anyone on the dreaded 2ww?  If so, good luck, chill and it'll over be over soon.  Love to you all, especially Safarigirl!!  Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Me again!  Forgot to tell you about my friend yesterday.  We were having coffee (it's a male friend) and he's knows I'm having IVF but not that it's donor, etc.  He asked how I was getting on and then he mentioned the woman of 63 who was having a baby.  He asked how that could be possible, after all, he said, wouldn't she be on the menopause or even finished it by now?  I explained about donor eggs and how she'd gone to Russia, etc.  He said "that shouldn't be allowed!  If you aren't producing eggs, it's nature's way of saying "that's it, that's your lot!"  I could feel the kundalini rising at this point!!!  After a few minutes arguing the point that it is none of anyone's business what an individual does with their life he said medical assistance shouldn't be allowed in such cases because it was interferring with Nature.  I replied "ok, just imagine that you, aged 48, suddenly fell down right now with a heart attack!  Would you expect to be saved?  We you expect medical attention?"  Yes, he replied, of course.  I asked him why?  Surely, I said, it was Nature's way of saying "that's it, that's your lot! Surely medical assistance shouldn't be allowed in such cases because it interfers with Nature?"  

He way stumped at first but then did say "I've never thought of it that way and I suppose you have a point!"


----------



## Fidget

Way to go AJ!!!!  

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok?

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi all

Just checking in on this miserable Saturday, lovely weather all week and then this to enjoy at the weekend - no fair 

Anyway, just wanted to wish Deb all the best for her trip to Ceram, hope you get a nice clutch of eggies and some great embies.  Same to you Jassie, let this be the one for you!!   

AJ, love the reply you gave that friend of yours.  Glad you knew exactly what to say to shut him up, I'd loved to have seen his reaction.

Lisa, great to hear that your results have come back normal.

To everyone else a big hello.

Lara x


----------



## mini-me

AJ - fantastic reply to your friend, no wonder he was stumped!!  

Elissa - hope all went well today and you've got your feet up at the mo!

Jassie - love your attitude.  Hope the injection is a little easier today.  Good luck for next week.  

Plink - great to hear a lovely recommendation about Pedios in Cyprus.    Have a follow up appointment in less than 2 weeks at our UK clinic and we'll decide from there.

RSMUM -    Enjoy the sunshine and hope et goes well.

Hi to everyone else,
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## cammycupcake

Hi everyone, 

I hope you;re all having good weekends, I've been at work all day so I'm knackered, but just had to log on to see how you're all doin'        

AJ - way to go girl!     

It really made me think about that whole thing of telling friends or not? It's so hard, on the one hand it must be really obvious somethings going on, the healthy living, the time out of work/normal routines etc for tx yet as soon as you decide to share it with people then you have to keep them up to date, the highs (none) and the lows and it makes the disappointment seem worse when you have to comfort those around you... yet it really helps to be able to talk about it.... Cor!! How deep is that on a Saturday night   - Anyone else have all these worries about who to tell and how much.... 

Anyway lovely ladies, on that note.. Have a wonderful weekend and take care of yourselves 


Cammycupcake xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elissa

Hello ladies

Well here we are in Barcelona.  Having "exploited our very young and innocent 34 year old donor" we are now having our "holiday".  

The tx went really well yesterday, even if an hour and a half late (which as you know with a full bladder is such fun   ).  We were told we had 4embryos :  10, 8, 8, and 7 grade.  They suggested putting back the 10 and 8 and freezing the other two.  We had decided to ask for 3 this time to increase our chances but they were reluctant because they were all such good grades.  Apparently, if one of them had been 6 or less, they would have happily done it as, putting back 3 increases chances of getting pg.  However as ours were all so good, they weren happy and we put back the 2 best.  I not sure we made the right decision, but as they agreed to 3 till we were in the room for tx and then said the embryologist wasn too keen cos of the increased risks of triplets, we had to make the decision in a couple of mins.  I wish I thought about it before, but hadn so I thought I pose the question for you in case anyone else is faced with the same choice.......?

We have decided to be happy with our decision and in lots of ways we really are, it was only that this was our last fresh cycle (no more money or emotional reserve to keep going) that we were seriously considering doing this.  We had 2 great embryos put back and now we will wait and see.  Hopefully this will be our time  

We spent the day in the room following IMś guidelines of effective bedrest and had a lovely day just chatting and reading.  Today we are going to walk down to the sea and have a laze on the beach (if we can find it - so far we have not) but if not weĺl just sit somewhere and watch the world go by.  

The 2 ww begins - we test on 26th!!!!!

Misty - how is it going?  I hope it is becoming clearer and that they can find you some beautiful embryos.      

Debs and Jassie - good luck and may you come back smiling      

AJ - I love your style - hopefully he'll think about things a bit more now  

Lisa - well done on your NK cell test - so glad to hear it's all clear

Mini-me - thanks for thinking of me, hope you're doing well and getting more positive about the future. 

Ali - all I can say about your question is when I've used Belara, the periods have been almost like normal, hardly any lighter.

Well that's all for now folks - I'll check in again when I get the chance - access to computers is not easy here.

Loads of love and       and   to you all
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## Newday

Hi Ladies

I started the progynova yesterday 2mg and toom 75mg of asprin. Is the dose of asprin right? and how long do I take it for I think Ruth said right through the 12 weeks if I get pg is that right?

Feels a little more real now but this is the satge it got cancelled in Feb so just keeping my fingers etc.... crossed.

My colleague at work is home apparently she had 4 blood transfusions the little girl was called Tessa.
Apparently she's not too bad under the circumstances!!!

Anyway will be out all day today at the sailing club doing gally duty which I hate

Hope everyone else has a good day

Love Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Elissa, great news from you.  Sending you sticky vibes to make sure your little embies snuggle in well.    I'm sure you did the right thing having 2 put back, the embryologists should know what they're talking about and you wouldn't want to worry about having triplets.  Enjoy your walk along the beach, if you find it, and make the most of the sunshine before returning home.

Dawn, sounds like you're well on your way.  I'm not sure how long to take aspirin for, but 75mg of baby aspirin is the dose I took.  Your colleague seems to have had it really rough, 4 transfusions is an awful lot.  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everybody.

Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Wet day here in Bialystok with some sun at times - someone is burning wood on their fire and I wish I had some chestnuts...........

Elissa  - its sounds like your holiday of exploitation has gone well, congratulations on your two embies! My DH and I would have done exactly the same as you and your DH.

Kasia  - still no beetroot soup, but we have tried cabbage, mushroom & sauerkraut ravioli - very nice mmmm.

Jassie  - I'm really excited for you, are you still giving those follicles a stern talking to?

Giggler  - did you get the hedges trimmed? Great news on your NK cell results, but I have to confess to looking up what exactly it was all about so feel much more knowledgeable now, thank you.

AJ  - DH and I just loved your response to your friend, wish I could have seen his face bet it was priceless!

Mini-me and Plink  - good luck with your clinic decision mini-me its great that you took time out Plink to put in a good word.

Cammycupcake  - I understand exactly what you mean with the 'should we' or 'shouldn't we' tell people dilemma. We decided to say to one couple who had undergone something similar but it seems to have expanded slightly - more because there were other reasons they had to be told. I don't feel comfortable with a few of my friends knowing, but that's how it is and as I have said before if I told my mum she would only start knitting!

Dawn  - hope you get an answer regarding your meds. Thinking of you and your friend who lost her wee daughter angel dust their way . Good luck with your treatment, how did the sailing go?

Lara  - I loved the 'sticky vibes' to Elissa - I'll book you in for some of them if tx goes ahead on Tuesday!

Us news: our doctor came back from his seminar and confirmed officially what was happening regarding our lovely donor etc.. He apologised profusely for the lack of communication and as I have already said on the 'egg donor' site it has been very unlike him. There is also the blatant fact he is so damned cute its hard to stay mad at him. Soooo we have been informed today that there are 3 eggs available, woohooo, ICSI has been performed so we wait. If everything goes to plan transfer is on Tuesday so fingers crossed. My back is better but I now have a rash - told you I am falling apart!

Love and hugs to everyone.

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Elissa

Misty - Fantastic news hon - I shall keep everythign crossed for you for Tuesday.       

Lara - Thank you for your IM - I'm glad to hear you would both have done the same and thanks millions for the Sticky vibes - I need as many as I can get!!!!

See you all soon

Love and   to you all
Elissa XXXXXX


----------



## hola69

Oh my gawd..have been of the boards for 5 days as have had such a hectic week , away with work then parents staying..and 16 pages later have finally caught up..gosh I feel like so much has happened this week to everyone dont know where to start..

em em and kasia..wow congratulations!!!   

Jassie and rsmum..wishing you tons of luck..  

Hi to veryone and hope you are all ok...?

Tons of love and will catch up properly soon...

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## hola69

does anyone know why my stars are blue xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Cammycupcake - I know what you mean about whether to tell or not. No advice from me really other than do what feel right to you. I get bored by the IVF story now and don't wish to share anymore. Also, I don't want judgments so have only told one friend (male) exactly what's happening. The others know I'm doing IVF but that's it and they don't know I'm going abroad. My family know I'm doing IVF but only one sister and my Mum know about donor eggs and going abroad. DP told his Mum about the IVF (not donor eggs, she'd either not understand or decide we'd done something very, very, very bad!) and I really wish he hadn't as she never leaves me alone (only through fear that she'll be the last to know when I'm pregnant) and she did say the most hurtful and stupid thing not long back which frankly made me want to murder her! So, in general, I actually hate talking about it now. xxxx

Elissa - that's fantastic news! 2 nestling in and 2 snowbabies!  and lots of  Chill and relax and hope you have a great "holiday" after all that exploitation! xxx

Dawn!!! Wow-wheeee! It IS real! That's great news, you're on your way. Wishing you masses of  for tx and an abundant and lovely donor. Still feel really sick for your colleague. How awful and, thankfully, rare. I hope she manages to find some peace. Yes, 75mg of aspirin sounds right - that's what I'm on but do check with Ruth. Good luck. xxxxx

Misty - good news and so glad you finally know what's happening! Wishing you all the very, very best for ET and sending you lots of  xxxxxxx

LesleyJane! You were missed! I am confused about the stars thingy so I did a search and found this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42486.msg526300.html#msg526300 I believe you've got blue ones because you donate to the site!!!!! I didn't know we could donate! I get 5 GOLD stars cos I'm just so fabulous!  xxx

Good luck RS Mum and Jassie!! xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Not much time for me to write today but also wanted to wish RSMum and Jassie all the very best, not to mention Elissa, Misty and Dawn.    

A big slap   for AJ's 'friend', I'm so glad you sorted him out.  

Love to all of you, got a big day tomorrow so need my 'beauty' (?) sleep. Hair is still falling out but I've decided that worrying about it won't help matters and Doc has given me a blood form to go and get blood tests done so I'll keave things in their capable hands. I'd really rather not be bald again (dur!) but reckon it won't come to that, it's prob just hormonal. I reckon it'll all be worth it in the end!

Speak soon ladies, any of you coming in for chat tomorrow night? Been a bit quiet the last few Mondays.
Love
Giggleee
xx


----------



## Fidget

Flippy said:


> ​
> The List is Growing !!!
> 
> 
> Abroadie Ladies in Waiting
> 
> MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET
> Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March
> Elissa IM Barcelona 2 Embies on board test date??
> 
> Good Luck to all those waiting for tx
> 
> *
> Abroadie Crew   *
> 
> RSMUM Ceram DE IVF May
> crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?
> AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET
> alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor
> Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor
> AlmaMay hammersmith/IM
> Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor
> Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date
> Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May
> Bel Ceram DE IVF
> River Ceram IVF
> Jassie Ceram IVF
> Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF
> Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF
> earthe kitt Invamed DE D/Regged waiting dates
> Rozlu IVIB
> Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor
> Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor
> Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor
> Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates
> badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor
> twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006
> Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006
> Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found
> roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF
> Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates
> Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor
> Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb
> Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF
> Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August
> NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Donor Found
> Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor
> Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June
> Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF
> Lozzy Ceram DE IVF
> Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF
> Shazzer Ceram DE IVF
> gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF
> LaraB Ceram DE IVF
> Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF
> Boakie Ceram DE IVF
> Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon
> Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF
> SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF
> HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF
> Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor
> nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor
> EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation
> B123 Chania Donor found June start
> Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August
> Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF
> 
> *AWAITING UPDATES
> 
> TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January
> 
> 
> Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you
> 
> Wishing all your dreams come true xxx
> *


----------



## Fidget

Hi Girls,

Just popping some updates on the list............ hope your all doing ok??

Nikkiank   on finding your Donor hunni, I hope you get some dates soon  

As far as I know Jennifer was taking in to hospital yesterday because of more contractions, but as yet have no more news on whats going on... Good luck Jennifer hunni and I hope you get to see your babies soon hunni  

Hugs

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls    I need a bit of help .I have just looked into my box with my prostap injection which I have to take tommorow and there is no instructios! I have an injection with liqued in it, one little pot with with powder.and 3 needles two blue and one green . does any one know which one is used to mix the powder and which one to inject with . Why is there 3?  Hoping someone can help!!


----------



## safarigirl

Cesca
I took the prostrap injection to London Fertility Clinic (HArley street - no charge!) and got them to do the injection for me as also felt a bit lost.  Are you with Ceram - if so email ruth as i am sure she has the english instructions for you - mine were all in spanish!  if you google prostrap you will find a site that has the english translation on it.  
If i find anymore info i will send it on to you - is there a clinic you could go to that could do it for you?


----------



## three_stars

flippy-  I have a donor!!!  AT Chania end of June
Amazed at how many of the members doing tx  in Spain and at Ceram!  One busy place for English speakers!!
b123


----------



## brownowl23

I have a donor too at CFC South Africa in AUgust


----------



## cesca

safarigirl.. thanks I have just emailed Ruth as I am getting in a tizzy now!!! Thanks  
b123 and brownowl23 congratulations.Good luck  
  cescaxx


----------



## Fidget

Up dated Girls


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Just back from my lovely holiday, it was very relaxing in Lanzarote.

Congratulations Kasia, I am delghted to hear your good news.  Hope everything goes well for you!! 

It's my official test day tomorrow.  Got beta test result in the afternoon.  I'm terrified it won't work and have mentally planned going out there again as soon as possible.

Anyway I'm going to do my own test in the morning just to prepare myself.  I will be in work in the morning and don't want to break down crying or anything.

I've been quite optimistic all along, but now I just don't know how to feel.

Got to catch up on lots of reading, you've all been very busy.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## earthe kitt

Got back from Poland late last night following my fact finding trip
AF eventualy came 5 days late on the day I flew out (more on that later)

We had booked into an apartment on the main shopping street (didn't know that at the time of booking) which is not in the old town but the centre of gravity is shifting south in Warsaw
It was very hot - around 30 - 32 degrees and DH is suffering with mozzy bites - we spent most of the weekend in a sandpit in the park palying with Sam
We have a sandpit at home which is never used but for some reason DS loved the park - so much for "tourism" hey!

Spent a great deal of time on the baclony of the apartment watching the world go by - one of my favourite pastimes

Anyway, went to Invimed on Friday morning - took a taxi from the apartment - about 2 miles so we could have walked but didn't have a map - anyway, the taxi only cost around £5

Initial appointment with Dr Rokicki was excellent and very positive.
He showed a great deal of interest in our problems and was happy to help us - also understood and acknowledged my desire to use steroid cover for ET and possible beyond

We also mentioned our son and his heart condition - he was very interested in Sams condition and the treatment he has had - turns out he has a patient who is now 39 weeks pregnant and her child was diagnosed with the condition at 34 weeks. She has decided to go for compassionate care rather than her child having the three open heart surgeries which Sam has had. Largely because she is worried about putting a child through so much surgery.
We expleained to Doc Rok that we'd had the same fears when I was pregnant and it was only toward the very end of the pregnancy that we decided to go with the surgical option - how glad I am that we did.
We let him take pictures of Sam to show her that a child can go through so much and still be happy, active and healthy and he will be passing the pictures onto her. We also offered to meet her to discuss any fears with her but she didn't contact us during our visit.
I do hope she changes her mind.
Doc Rok was fascinated with Sam - says he has never seen a child with HLHS older than 6 days which is the age which they usually die when the ductus arteriosus closes following birth.
Anyway, I digressed - back to the fertility stuff.
He did a pelvic scan and I told him I was on day 2 of my cycle - he then went back into his office while I got dressed.
On my return to the office he asked what characteristics we wanted in a donor and we explained about blood groups and some physical matching but not too bothered about very much, anyway, he has a 26 year old donor waiting to start her own treatment and we agreed I would run with that. She is my height but 10 Kilos lighter   and the only non matching feature is that she has green eyes (DH blue, me brown). She has male factor problems which is why she needs IVF
(In poland you do egg share with a woman wanting IVF who can't afford to pay for it - I think they have waiting lists for women needing IVF who are waiting for recipients)
So I downregged there and then - nurse gave me the deacptyl jab and I got the drugs and we left.
Only thing I forgot to ask was the cost - I'll contact him today and ask how much I will need to stump up.
The good news is that they take credit cards!
The cost of my initial consultation, decap and drugs was £82 so I think it is going to be cheaper than Spain, on top of that there was of course no wait for a donor.
He appeared to have a large file of donors waiting for their own treatment- hopefully there is a very happy woman in Warsaw this weekend as a result of my visit.

By the way, the clinic was very clean - how come they can clean hospitals and clinics in Europe but not in the UK?

Anyway, looks like I'm off for ET sometime in the next 3-4 weeks. I must also ask him not to schedule my visit around the time of the Popes visit on 25th May as there are likely to be no hotel rooms

Will keep you updated and do personals later

Jo


----------



## earthe kitt

Good luck with testing tomorrow Purplechick - hope you get the biggest fattest positive ever

Love Jo  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Jo
You seem to have had a fantastic trip - and Sam is obviously quite the traveller making straight for the sandpit!  Bless!
Please post costs (when you know - out of interest).  This is such exciting news - four weeks time, seemed a very positive visit.  How did your Dh's tooth stuff go - didnt he go for a root canal if i remember correctly?

Purplechick lashings of babydust to you


----------



## earthe kitt

We also have a dentist lined up - DH will have to suffer a bit longer - bless

Jo


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Purplechick - Just a quick message to wish you all the very best for tomorrow!!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms? Lucky you going to Lanzarote during the 2WW - that's one way to keep your mind off things 

Jo - How quick - you didn't waste any time in Poland, did you? That's fantastic. They sound very professional. I hope it all goes well. Did you get time to try out all the lovely food there? I miss the beetroot soup so much 

Hi to everyone else!  Sorry no time for personals right now!


Kasia


----------



## Ali40

Hi Everyone

Just catching up after the weekend.

Purplechick - Good luck for tomorrow, you know how much I want this for you.

Elissa - Good luck for the 2ww.  We would have done the same about embies.

Jassie, RSMUM, Dawn & Misty - Good luck with all your up and coming treatments, hope they go smoothly.

AJ - Glad you put your friend in their place, felt very strongly about his comment!!

Everyone else a big Hi and hope your weekends went well.

Me - started the patches yesterday and now trying to arrange a scan but the clinic haven't called back yet.

Take care all

Alison ....


----------



## HEM

Hi

Elissa, - sending you lots of love and  postive thoughts - fingers crossed     
Purplechick - sending you lots of love and  postive thoughts    
and anyone else in the 2WW I loose track with so many people, it can be hard work keeping up with everyone, you miss a couple of days or hours and hey there is so much you miss  

me - day 11  of patches scan = 11.9 mm so waiting to hear from IVIB for dates of EC and ET 

Helen xx


----------



## Misty C

Hello everyone

Fidget/Debs - I can't believe the length of the list of people having treatment abroad.  I noticed a slight lean towards Ceram!

Cesca - have you got your injection sorted yet - what about GP surgery.  Our nurse was fantastic and helped me initially with the injections until I was a bit more confident - gave me water and syringes to practice with wee dear. 

PurpleChick - Lanzarote, a real holiday sounds so wonderful.  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Jo - glad you managed to have all your questions answered at Invamed.  I like the egg share system (Wednesday's donor required 6 eggs of their own and the rest could be donated and if so, their treatment is substantially discounted).  The Kriobank clinic here is also spotless - they have 2 cleaners who do a rota system - always cleaning!

Alison - hope you get your scan organised soon, is there a time limit?

Helen - everthing sounds like its going to plan for you - are you having any side effects on the patches?

Us news - our 3 eggs have been fertilised and we have 3 embryos ready for transfer tomorrow morning.  Very excited and scared at the same time.

Lots of love to everyone and thank you for your posts and positive thoughts, you have kept us both going especially when communication broke down and we panicked.

Hugs

Misty C & DH
xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Misty - that's great news sweets!  Good luck tomorrow! xxx

Purplechick -   good luck for testing tomorrow.  Let's hope this is your time. xxxxxx

Jo - your clinic sounds wonderful.  So pleased for you. xxxx

Gotta dash, not finished posting either, client here!! xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, lots going on, good to see.  

Purplechick, best of luck for testing. Hope you get a lovely BFP!   

Jo- What a trip, you seem like you had a good time and also really confident in your clinic. Fab news, best of luck to you xxxx 

Misty- all the best for tomorrow, not that you'll need it. Everything crossed for the 2ww and a bfp    

We've got a confirmed donor for the middle of June in Greece now. We were going in school hols but that got cancelled and we're happier with the new arrangement so fingers crossed... Doing my best not to get excited as that's when I get my hopes up. I'd rather be pessimistic this time, but it's hard! I'm a giggler! Most of the time anyway... Have talked to school about time off in term time, felt pretty bad about it but the Head said in the long run it's such a short time out of your whole career and not to worry about it. What a sweetie. 

So, any cycle buddies for around 15th June-ish? I'm open to offers...My last buddy got preggers, so I'm a lucky charm! 

Better go, anyone coming for a Mon night chat?
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Misty, that's really good news, hope things go well for you tomorrow, sending you positive vibes    

Purplechick, really hope that tomorrow's test gives you that BFP,  

Helen, sounds like good news from you too with your lining, won't be long now before EC and ET.

Jo, everything has happened so quickly for you, you don't let the grass grow do you    Bet it felt really good doing the injection there and then, your on your way.

Lisa, good news about your confirmed donor.  Bet you'll be inundated with cycle buddies, all wanting that good luck of yours to rub off on them.  Lets hope you keep some for yourself though and end up with a BFP.

Hi to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies!
Gigglygirl/ Lisa-  I am confirmed also for a donor about the 20 June in Greece-  at Chania-flying out about the 15th.  Is that were you are going?  I know you were posting on the Chania thread but have not seen you there for a week or so- come back to us!  We are not so many there.
Mindy has her donor -going also about the 22nd to Chania.  So we will meet up there.
Spent all weekend looking into flights and accomodations.  Definitely confirmed it today with Monica at the clinic and told the other clinics that were looking into donors for me- so committed now.  
That would be great if we are all together!
b123

PS  I just remembered that you are a FRENCH teacher.  So we can speak french together!  But no fair judging my mistakes- I mostly taught myself from living over there.


----------



## earthe kitt

Misty -

    

Good luck with your transfer for tomorrow - are you having all three put back?

Hope they're dividing nicely ready to snuggle in

Jo  XXXXXXx


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone

Were back now!! 

Had ET yesterday and flew back today a bit worried that I have not rested much at all today but I feel fine!!

We have our lovely embies on board and now have the joys of the dreaded 2ww wait!!

Elissa - You have a lovely crop there girl - well done! Sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Love and Luck to you all

Twiggy XXX 

With our lovely embryos on board, oh the joys of the dreaded 2ww how will I keep sane!!

Elissa - Well done on your fabulous crop!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## HEM

Misty

Good Luck with your ET it seems there will be alot of you on your 2WW
Good Luck to everyone having treatment at the moment.  In answer to your question Misty about side effect of patches - not really up til today and then I could have cried for England!!! I shouldn;t have felt that way as I had a scan that shown the lining ok and blood results too but the emotions took over and the waterworks began - I feel a bit silly now......... Oh well tomorrow is another say so should feel brighter!

Lara thanks for the message - it makes a difference 

Helen x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Twiggy- lovely to have you back! Good luck for the 2ww, you too Helen    

Just a quickie from me- DH reckons I have a 'problem' being on here too much (I gently remind him how many years I've been a computer widow and that usually shuts him up!) but ER's on in a sec so won't chat long.

B123- We won't be in Chania unfortunately, tx is in Athens. We do have rellies in Chania so thought about it for IVF but plumped for Athens after lots of research. They looked good in Chania so I was interested in what you guys had to say, plus you're the only other Greekies! So I promise to post there again soon, thanks for the invite! And your French will no doubt be loads better than mine since I last spent any extended time there in 1995!! All I really teach the kiddywinks is enough to pass exams and how to get to the station etc! Best of luck for your tx though, lovely.

Right, off for my Kovac fix. Have to make do now that Carter, Dr Greene & Dr Ross left. They do have some handsome fellas in ER...  What a slapper! 

Ciao for now
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lara B

Twiggy, great to hear you're back,   for this 2ww, try and stay sane.

Lara x


----------



## hola69

Twiggy great to hear youre back and wishing you tons of luck...  

Purplechick wishing you tons of love and luck for tomorrow..xxx 

AJ..laughed out loud at your 5 stars comment..  thanks for the advice

RSmum and eilissa..wishing you all the best and lots of love...


Giggly..many congrats on your new found donor..exciting  


Hi to everyone else..just cant keep up with everyone..

me..ive got a horrible virus..think Ive just got a bit run down of late..too much work and not enough play!! Anyways my lovely DH is taking me on holiday this Sunday for a week..cant wait..but will miss you all tons and be thinking of you..

Nite nite xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hem - your lining sounds fantastic!!!  Good luck with ec, et, etc!!!  So sorry you got emotional - very understandable though.  Been there!  xxxxx

Giggles - great news re your donor in June!!!!!  Go giggles, go! xxxxxx

Jo - so excited for you!  An abundance of donors!  Fingers, legs, arms, teeth and eyes crossed!  xxxxxx

Misty - good luck for tomorrow sweets! xxx

LesleyJane - hope you're feeling tons better soon.  Enjoy your holiday!  (Psssst, what exactly is a 'holiday'?  I've heard of it, but can't quite place it!) xxx

Twiggy!!!!!!!!!!  Wonderful news!  Chill, relax and enjoy being 'pregnant'.  Hope those little loves are snuggling in as we speak. xxxxxx

PURPLECHICK!!!  I shall say a prayer tonight for you.  Good luck sweetheart.  May the force be with you and all that.  xxxxxx

Love and special hugs to you all, you brave and wonderful people. xxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls

I don't have much time to do lots of personals but i wanted to wish all of you going thru tx and the dreaded 2ww lots of love and luck - all of us here are with you all every step of the way    

well ive had my d/r injection and to be honest i am feeling a bit rough - lots of wooziness and tiredness going on ( sigh !!) and ive started anew job and think ive made aterrible mistake - lots of backbiting amongst the staff team, lots of long boring irrelevant meetings and a power mad manager,   
oh well maybe it will get better !- and its 3 weeks today we fly to spain so im on countdown now   

caseyxxx


----------



## Elissa

Purplechick -   hon.  I have fingers and toes crossed for you today.  Hope you get your   Loads of       and  

Twiggy - welcome home.  Hope our 2ww's go fast.  I'll send you a proper post when we get back      and  

Misty - What amazing news!!!!  So everything has worked out for the best in the end.  Hope the tx is smooth and that your 2ww is fat too!!!!       and 

Helen - don't worry about the tears and just remember to stay   - looks like you will be next!!!      and  

Lesley - Hope you're feeling better soon hon  

Lisa, Jo and B123 - Well done   you've got your donors now you're on your way.      and  

To the rest of you - Loads of love luck and babydust - see you at home tonight.
     and  

Elissa XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lisa- sorry you will not be joinin gus in Chania- I do remember you saying you were looking into them.  Well we will still be cycling fairly close together so lets stay in contact.  
" DH reckons I have a 'problem' being on here too much (I gently remind him how many years I've been a computer widow and that usually shuts him up!) but ER's on in a sec so won't chat long.
Sounds like we definately have a lot in common here!  
Lesley- sorry your feeling poorly. get well. 

Misty- hoping your transfer went well- rset and keep us posted!


----------



## PurpleChick

BFN - too hurt to talk

PurpleChick


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi girls,

Purplechick, thinking of you today hun  

Hope you're all well.  Sorry, I haven't been online for a few days and also haven't had time to read through the posts, so    to everybody who's going through treatment or on 2ww.

I just wanted to pop on to say that we had our scan this morning and saw 2 heartbeats!  It was such an amazing experience I'm in tears as I type.  Even though I saw them it doesn't seem real.  We have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan as Twin 2's HB was a bit slow; so fingers crossed that he/she's ok.  But, they're both measuring the same size, 6w 2d (I'm 6 weeks today), so that makes me feel good knowing their size is good.

Will keep you updated.

Love to you all,
Michelle xxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Oh no T, I'm so sorry sweetie!    I really, really thought it had worked for you hun. 

Lots of love,
Michelle


----------



## earthe kitt

Oh no PurpleChick - I so wanted this for you - you have been through so much pain already

Love and hugs

Jo XXXX


----------



## Kasia

PurpleChick,

It's so unfair 

Please look after yourself and your DH. 

I wish words would make the hurt go away. 


Kasia


----------



## nats210

Hello Ladies

I have posted here before but not for a while why we looked into other options but looks DE will be the way forward for us. Off to see the Lister again next week to discuss a cycle throwing everything at my ovaries to see if they want to respond but i am not that hopeful so I have been in contact with Ruth and she thinks that she could find us a donor quickly (we joined their lis in Feb) once we give her the go ahead.  Now feeling very excited along with the nerves but the apprehension i have been feeling seems to be melting away.
Will need to catch up with you all so please excuse the lack of messages.

Michelle how wonderful for you I am keeping everything crossed for your little slow coach.  Congratulations

Purplechick Words just don't convey how sorry i am to hear your news, take care.

twiggy best of luck with your 2ww.

Misty goo dluck for today

Casey you certainly don't need hassle from work, hope it soon settles down for you.

Giggles not long for you by the sound of things

lesleyjane have a lovely holiday and gets lots of rest.

Sorry this is so short promise to do my homework for next time.
Nats
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Purplechick - I am so sorry - not much else I can say really as nothing really helps at a time like this. But I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we are thinking of you. Be kind to yourself.

Twiggy - good luck on your 2ww it is an agonising time.

Michelle - lovely to see your good news. I am sure twin 2 will be just fine.

Casey - I'm sure you haven't made a terrible mistake with your job. I have felt like this in the past ut it gets better as you get into the swing of it. Anyway in 3 weeks you will have much more important things to think of....

Now for a bit of a me post - sorry.
I am feeling really low today - it is getting on for a whole year since we first went out to Spain  and in that time we have manaed one cycle. The wole point of going abroad was to speed things up but we seem to have been thwarted at every turn, donors not responding, a miscarriage after what could not have been a more perfect cycle, frozen embryos not surviving, changing clinics (which I know was our doing but has still taken longer to sort out than it needed) and now problems with drugs.
I have always said all I want it opportunities for success - but we just don't seem to get to the opportunities.
IM seem intent on keeping me on drugs that my body clearly doesn't like and we have absolutley no idea when treatment will be. I feel so fustrated!!!!

Anyway sorry for all that. I have just made a huge batch of chocolate brownies and now I am going to go and stuff myself - warm from the oven - yum, yum.

Love to all and sorry for rambling on when I know you all have your own worries and concerns.

Crusoe xx


----------



## Kasia

Michelle - Congratulations!!! 

I bet you were relieved to see there were only 2 in there - and not 4 or 5   I hope they both continue to do well. You must be so excited 

Any symptoms



Kasia


----------



## Ali40

Purplechick - Am so gutted for you, you have been so much in my thoughts, you deserve this so much big hugs.

Love Alison ....


----------



## Kasia

Oh Crusoe, I'm sorry things are not going to plan! 

Are you still having problems with the Belara? Can't they change you to Yasmin? I don't know if that would help, but maybe. I know I had a worse reaction to one type of oestrogen patch than another, which is meant to have the same effect.

Please take care of yourself -and enjoy the brownies 


Kasia


----------



## earthe kitt

Michelle - so pleased about the twins    , such a relief that there aren't three in there

Also a relief to me that my next months salary is safe  

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


Love Jo XXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Purplechick - big big hugs to you - so sorry for the pain you are going through right now - please come to the thread when you feel up to it - we are right here for you, collective arms waiting to hold you.  Sending you lots of love


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe sending you some hugs as well .... you have been on a long path, and i really hope you can sort things out that you feel that you are making some progress.  Keep on at IM so that you are foremost in their thoughts when they are making choices around donors - i think some assertiveness can help at times .... anyway thinking of you and sorry you are having a down day - may the rush of the chocolate lift you up!


----------



## Fidget

Purplechick

So sorry to read your news sweetie 

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Purplechick,

So sorry. Hope the hurt heals soon,xxx

love,

Bel,x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Purplechick.  I am just so sorry sweetheart.  You've been through so much.  I'm lost for words.  We are all thinking of you at this sad time.  Sending you healing light.  Love and hugs, AJ xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Casey - so sorry you're having a bit of a time at your new job.  It may well settle down soon.  Wrap an imagined protective light around yourself, nothing will touch you then, only the good energy. Good luck for tx - not long now.  Masses, lashings and heaps of luck. xxxx

 Michelle!!!!!!  Way to goooooooo!  That's wonderful news.  I am sure your little one will increase in strength as the moments tick away. I thought there'd be at least 3 in there!! xxxxxx

Nats - good luck at the Lister and with DE IVF.  All the very best to you sweets. Nice to have you back again but hope your stay is very short!  xxxxxx

Crusoe -   so sorry you're feeling low and it's understandable.  I was just laying in bed this morning and thinking it is 10 months since I started down the donor egg route and I have nothing to show for it.  However, it will come.  Keep positive.  Have you had a conversationw with the IM re your drugs?  My belief is that they know what they're doing.  I hope I'm completely right!  So sorry hun and I hope the brownies were good. This time next year we will be on the babies and buns thread.....or too busy and tired to post having been up all night with the little one(s)! xxxxxx

Kasia - hope you're doing well babes and enjoying your pregnancy.  I owe you an email re DCN! xx

Hi to everyone else and the 2wwers - hang in there and I'm sending lots of babydust. xxxx

Me?  Well, as I said, we're on the Refund Programme now and AF did arrive, if 12 days late!  Daniel Elliott assures me it's not the menopause but a delayed cycle and not to worry (I was).  IM said the same thing.  IM also said to start the Pill.......which confused me so I emailed them to make sure they've remembered it's JULY we are having our tx!!  They'd got so carried away and found us a donor but have now said July is fine!  Phew!  They must have donors seeping from the brickwork!   Anyway, IM have said that they want us to do PGD on the first fresh cycle to check PD's sperm as we weren't going to do the Meosis test as it isn't 100% predictive or conclusive (is anything in IVF?!)  Well, having done research and talking to Daniel Elliott, it seems that PGD predicts/finds a higher percentage of abnormal cells in embryos which restricts the amount we can put back.  I can't quite find the words I'm looking for to express what I'm trying to say!!!!  Basically, if the embies are found to have abnormal cells, they are not put back and it seems that not very many embies are found to be "normal".  However, if PGD wasn't used, and all embies were used for subsequent ET, the pregnancy rate is higher.  Is this making sense?  We don't want to find ourselves in a position where our embies have abnormal cells after PGD analysis and we have to use donor sperm when, infact, there is nothing wrong with the sperm.  So, we've asked IM if they recommend the Meosis test as a truer indicator of sperm efficiency and normality.  Awaiting reply.  If there is something amiss with DP's sperm, fair enough, donor sperm it is, but I really want his child especially if his sperm is good.  Minefield, minefield......xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone and thanks for your support - you always manage to make me feel better.

AJ I would be very interested in IM's answer to your question. We have opted for PGD on the first cycle but it is my great fear that we will end up with no embies to transfer. DH is philosophical about it - if PGD shows we have a problem donor sperm it is.
Have I understood you right that the pregnancy rate is higher without PGD? How does that work? Is it just a statisical thing based on numbers of embies that have and haven't had PGD done on them? Surely if an embie has survived PGD and prooved to be good quality it has a better chance of going on to produce a successful pregnancy? As you say a true minefield!!!
I am sure I heard somewhere that if you have nothing to transfer IM may offer you donor embryos to transfer. Does anyone know if this is the case?

Love to all 
crusoe
PS the brownies were delicious I have had 3 and my stomach is now so large I at least look pregnant!!!


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

I'm so sorry you are feeling down today, but pleased the girls have made you feel better. I was in the middle of replying to you earlier, when I was rudely interrupted by a work issue(how inconsiderate!!). Anyway, just wanted to say that I am feeling the same this month. It is now 1 year down the line for me too and although we are lucky to have had 3 cycles, we also had a donor mess-up and as you know a heart-breaking miscarriage. We are going for FET next month, but after your experience, i know we will be lucky to get to transfer. Anyway, enough of me going on, I just want  you to know that I understand and think about you loads. I really hope that you get your dream this year, i really do. 

AJ - You are a star as usual. I also, wish upon wish that you get your dream this year too. You deserve it sooo much.

Love to you all,

Bel,xxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls  Crusoe just a quick reply to your query about PGD. We had it done on 7 of our embies which looked grade 1/ 2 through the microscope. When the results came back we were shocked only one wasn't genetically impaired so we had that transfered at blastocyst stage and it still didn't implant! There are no guarantees even with a perfect embryo. 

I have taken my prostap injection this morning and am on the roller coaster once again ! 

Purplechick  I am so sorry and just want to send you loads of cyber hugs. we all know how your feeling so you take care xxx .


----------



## casey

Purplechick - just wanted to say how sorry i am for your BFN - its so hard to have to go thru such hurt and such bitter disappointment but if anyone knows what you are going thru then we do   I hope that you find a way thru this and will be thinking of you 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Please forgive this quick post, just to let you transfer went ahead today with 3 embies (6/4/2 cells - graded 2 A and 1 B).  Will look through postings once we get home and I've got unpacked etc.  

Love, hugs and positive thoughts to everyone.

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

This is just a light and fluffy post - so please ignore if you dont feel like reading general nonsense - thought i'd cheer everyone up with one of my embarresing moments.  I do understand that some of you are going through pain right now and i dont want to dimish that, however if you are up for some lightness read on.....

Hubby just called to let me know that we are off to Cannes this weekend, company has a villa, pool there etc, so looking forward to rubbing shoulders with the rich and famous on the croisette (okay stalking the rich and famous)  Which reminded me of a time i did meet someone famous.

I was in new york visiting my best friend who used to work at the Mercer Hotel in New York, and through that we got invited to this exclusive club.  Well i went there, threw back some wine and started talking and dancing and generally misbehaving as i was having such a good time.  I knew no-one so didnt give a dam and was having the time of my life. We went to the toilet and there was a long queue waiting to get into the club being refused and having to wait.  I saw the queue, put my hands on my hip, wiggled my bum and laughingly shouted out to the man in the front of the queue something like "Oh shame, you poor thing cant get in - i can"  I was laughing at my own (inane) wit and i saw my friend looking all flushed and red.  He went over to the doorman, whispered and the guy i had "offended" was let in - it was Adrian Brody - okay this was before he won the oscar!  Well i had to slink back into the club, so then Adrian comes up to me and we hug and kiss and he says he forgives me - of course i'm the talk of the club as everyone wants to know how i know him and who i am.  At the same time this is going on I am casually sitting next to someone else and I just talk and talk (all about myself, my views, my work, my opions - you get the drift) and he politely talks and answers the whole time having to listen to me.  After about two hours when i dry up I eventually ask him, "errrr so what do you do"  He turns out to be the director of Sex and the City.  I was so embarresed as I had gone on so much to this poor man, although he left the club shouting back at me "I love that women"

so thats my night with the stars!  Watch out Cannes here I come


----------



## Lara B

Purplechick, what can I say - really really sorry, take care. 

Michelle, fabulous news from you.  Two little 'uns snuggling in nicely - twins seems to be quite common on here at the moment.  Relax and enjoy everything.

Crusoe - sorry to hear you're feeling low today.  You've had a bad run of it with your treatments, just when you think you know what is happening, then you're left hanging on.  I hope IM get their act together and you don't have to stay too much longer on the nasty drugs.

Misty, good news about your embies, sending you some sticky vibes that they hang in there.  

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi chaps and chapesses!

Purplechick- so sorry for your bfn. Not surprised you don't feel like chatting. Hope you can curl up with DH/DP and have lots of hugs. Sending you a few...   

Michelle- twinnies!! Big fat congrats to you. So you don't have to buy a minibus yet! May you have the best pg ever. Reminds me of that daft advert (forget what it's for but is in northern accent) "You buy one, you get one free! I say , you buy one, you get one free!"


Crusoe-I meant to reply to you earlier, as I saw your post at lunchtime but then I had kids come in my classroom and I could hardly say 'get lost, I want to chat to my buddies on FF!' So anyway, I've been thinking about you and I know you've been feeling a bit down and impatient to just get on with things. I hope you can see the wood for the trees and know that you really are on your way now, you just need to get rid of the bcp hiccup and then your cycle can begin. I hope sincerely also that you get your bfp quick smart and that you can enjoy a summer of gleeful belly rubbing. If I don't get a bfp soon my mate wants me to accompany her to pole dancing lessons so I'm hoping I get up the duff sharpish too, if only out of fear! It's alright for her, she's built like a whippet. I'll probably break the bloody thing! 

Bel, you too deserve a bfp soon. And AJ, and just about everyone really!! Let's just have a babydance. If we ever have an abroadies get together we should paint the town red and have a babydance. Right, that's it- decided now!

Safarigirl, you're so hip and trendy! My most embarassing stories invlove taking the mick out of my boss in a rubbish American accent thinking it was my mate on the phone, only to find out it was another senior manager who actually was American. Oh, and getting on my hands and knees at a friend's wedding to see if it really was true what they say about men in kilts. It is and it was and I didn't eat much that night! Ewww.  Nothing so glamorous here I'm afraid!! Hope you get to hobnob with the stars and bring us a bit of glamour in the way of stories after next week.

OK, need to go make some tea. Thai green curry for us, not so flash as LesleyJane's dishes of the day but getting peckish now!

Love and hugs and babydust to all,
Lisa
xx


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

Your stories were so funny. I found myself laughing out loud at the computer. It's the first time I've laughed on this computer for a while!!! Well...you sound like a real Party Animal....I'd love to join you one day on a night out. I agree with Gigglygirl, we should organise a night out, I think it would do us all good.

I hope you have a great weekend. I'm sure you will. Can't wait to hear what you get up to this weekend!!!

Gigglygirl - Your post was also great. You lot are mad, but such a great support even mananging to have a laugh, when i know we all feel so down sometimes! I wish you loads of babydust and hope you get your dream this year too.

Thanks girls,

Bel,xx


----------



## badger b

Just logging on to send big hugs to Purplechick.big hugs to Crusoe too,sorry to hear youre having a tough time lately


----------



## earthe kitt

Bel - whatever happened to your aviator - could you bring him back for a while to bring a bit of cheer to the ladies (or was it Bluebell?)

Jo


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

just ate a massive meal, whixh Im really annoyed with myself for as Ive been to the gym, ate lettuce leaves all day and drank water and then just caved in when DH made steak pie, mash and mushy peas and so troughed the lot..Im definatley NOt going to luk good in a bikini next week..thank god for sarongs thats all i can say!!!!!  

Giggly..how you doing chick? Are you getting excited for your donor and TX now...bet you are ..xxx

Purple chick..am so so so very sorry..hope youre ok and we are all here for you when you are ready..lots of love and hugs..thinking of you xxxx

Michelle- WOW you must be on cloud nine with twins   Thats my dream..I would LOVE it... so pleased for you..hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy..

Safari girl - wow you jetsetter!! Sounds very exciting...lucky you..do you get to do all these things with your hubby then?? Keep us posted  re cannes and have a great time..xx

Misty- congrats on the 3 embies on board..wishing you tons of love and luck..xxx

Crusoe..so sorry to hear youre down..I totally sympathise..you have been through a lot and deserve it so much..hang in there and stay strong as am sure your time will come..sending you lots of     I have felt a little like this too of late although I haven't been for any tx as yet and only started the waiting game in Jan..thats why my DH has booked us a holiday next week (bless him) to cheer us both up..it seems to have gotten to us both of late..we are just dying to get on with it and its so frustrating..isnt it..hope youre ok though and get matched soon..lots of love xxx

AJ- so glad your AF arrived..I thought I may have been up for the dreaded meno a while ago..hot sweats..odd periods..moodyness etc and was worried so can imagine you are releived as I was too..Can I ask whats PGD    As for holiday ..you know Ive forgotten what one is ?? It doesnt actually feel like im going yet as work has been just horrid..but it will be lovely to spend some time with my DH and be realxed for while..hope you can manage one too soon..you deserve one hun  xxx

B123 and Eillissa - thanks very much..have felt a bit better today although still quite fluey..Im determined to beat it off though..xxx

Well off to give snoop his training now..hes been a little hyper of late..running round like a loony tune..so am trying to calm him down with a bit of training..he can now do sit.wait, down, gimme 5, rollover and 'in your bed''..sometimes he trys to do them all at once which is very funny..bless..

Nite nite to all..and tons of hugs and  

Lesley xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

OK Safarigirl - seeing as we're name dropping - I can wipe the floor with your claim to fame anytime...

Back in the 1980's - in my nursing days - before I became the high flying businesswoman that I am today ( )... I once gave a prominent Tory cabinet minister an enema.

Beat that     

IM me and I'll tel you his name

Jo XXXXXXXXXXX

PS - I don't think me garage floor is going to last much longer - I may have to choose between you and the Pope


----------



## Grumpygirl

Garage floor??

What a lovely job, Jo, no wonder you left nursing!!!

Weeble (where are you ??) told us in chat that she used to go out with Stefan Dennis, Paul Robinson from Neighbours. I find that worthy of mention. AJ, you must have loads of stories, but then you probably sign an oath of silence in your job!

OK gotta leave and watch Lost.
Nighty night!
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies!

Aj-  I am interested in hearing more about your research on PGD  sampling of the embryos before ET.  I may soon be facing the same dilemma.  I had this discussion at Fertimed last treatment.  He does it but does not highly recommend it and explained it fully to me.  What I still remember of that conversation is that it is hit or miss.  As you are taking a cell from the embryo to test- if it is a bad one- fine the embryo might be bad.  If it is a good one- well the embryo might still might be bad as you did not pick up the bad cell.  Is that making sense?  It seems inexact and inconclusive and expensive.  
As we only had 2 embryos it was not an issue in the end.  

This time around with donors we will have to decide.  One thing we are doing is using DP sperm on some of the eggs and donor on others-  as we have MF.  Then we can see how they develop and if his are doing well to 4-5 days then we can use them.    ( Maybe I told you this already- sorry if repeating myself.)


----------



## earthe kitt

Gigglygirl - I'm watching you   

Good luck with your forthcoming Tx - in the meantime - have a few    

Jo  XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Elissa

Purplechick - I am so sorry to hear your sad news    We are all here for you when you're ready. We can't make the hurt go away but when you're ready to talk let us know.

Michelle - I'm so glad its just the 2.  You must be over the moon, but I imagine you must be a bit scared about number 2 at the moment, hopefully s/he will have caught up with his/her twin soon.   Enjoy being pg and I'll be in touch about the rub!!!!

Kasia - Good to hear from you - how is it being pg?  Like I don't know!!!!  When's your scan?  It must be soon - everything is crossed this end.

Lesley - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit brighter today, hope you're even better tomorrow.

Misty - Great news hon.  I'm so pleased it finally happened.  Have a safe trip back and we'll talk more then.

AJ - We had PGS (pre-implantation Genetic Screening) which they seem to call PGD in Spain (here pgd is when they just check for specific genetic family problems like Taysachs)  We had the PGS twice.  When we started out we were told we had superb quality embryos which always seemed to be top grade.  It wasn't till we did PGS that we found out they just looked good but in fact were genetically lousy.  At ACU in London (UCH) they have been doing this quite a while and in fact we were only the 4th couple to benefit from the treatment.  They would only do the test if 5 or more viable embryos were available to test and they would only put those back that were passed in the screening process.  The genes tested were for miscarriage, stillbirth and Downs.  I talked to our clinic and suggested that any embryos that were deemed "bad" should be donated to their lab so that they could check all the other cells to see if in fact they had selected correctly.  In one case we ended up with 1 in 5 being viable and in the other 2, and in all cases these would have been rejected by the embryologist as being not good enough, so not surprisingly they didn't take.  The lab also checked the other embryos and in ALL cases found that not only was the cell taken which showed a problem, but almost all other cells in those embryos were also bad, some were just one problem and some had mosaicism (had lots of different cells with different faults).  In no case did they throw away a good embryo.  The downside seems to be a slight risk that as you have removed a cell you have made a hole in the wall of the embryo, but this is generally no larger than you would get if you did assisted hatching.  All in all we found it very helpful even though it then meant we knew we couldn't use our own genes.  Hope this helps you to decide, if you (or anyone else) need any more info, send me a pm and I'll be happy to discuss it further if it will help.

Safarigirl - you are good for the soul   You sound great and count me in if you want to go partying!!!

As for us - we're home safely and we had a lovely last couple of days.  I bought up the shoe shops (4 pairs - well if dh wouldn't let me get away with it this week then when?   )  We have been going over and over the choice we made and are still not sure we made the right decision.  I will be going into it more in my diary, rather than bore you girls here, but feel free to take a look - it should be there tomorrow.

We are trying to stay   and are really scared about if we don't succeed this time.  We had 2 put back last summer (our 1st donor cycle) and got pg which then resulted in a m/c and it terrifies me that this may happen again.  I know I'm being irrational and every one is different but hey....

I am trying to stay   and really hope this is our turn.  Thanks to those who've sent sticky vibes through (Lara especially for starting the ball rolling) your support is invaluable.

Will catch up again tomorrow.

Loads of love luck       and   to you all
Elissa XXXX


----------



## safarigirl

JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am laughing out aloud at you giving someone an enema - IM me immediately with names and details.  

elissa holding all things movable on body for you (and now that I've started Yoga i actually have some movable parts) - I know its tough, but its good that you are staying positive, no reason why this shouldnt be YOUR time.


----------



## Elissa

Safarigirl - you are always so kind, thank you.

XXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Guys!  Just a quick one from me.  Safarigirl - what are you like!!  And Jo......I will be asking who exactly that prominent person was!  Yes, I have many stories to tell but can't on here!

PGD - it's not so much proper research but my scowring of the boards/net and I've noticed that in nearly all cases there are abnormalities found!  I am very worried I won't have any embies left but more worried that if we do this they will advise using donor sperm and I'm really not convinced PGD is a true indicator of dodgy sperm.  If PGD was done on everyone's embies they might find them all to be abnormal in some way!  Maybe those cells correct themselves at some point?  I don't know if the IM would offer us donor embies if this happened but I certainly wouldn't take them as I would want to have certain criteria on our donors - matching in looks, height, etc.  

Have just got a reply from the IM.  They say that PGD cannot be avoided (!?) even if we do the Meosis test first.  Now I don't know what to do.  DP is keen to avoid having the biopsy but that's not reason enough not to have it as far as I'm concerned!  I am verging on being angry here.  The IM told us initially that DP's sperm was perfect.  Why oh why don't they suggest doing all these bloomin' tests BEFORE having 3 BFNs?!  We must have spent £11,000 with them so far.  Very confused and not at all optimistic that I will have a child genetically from my partner now and feel really awful about the whole damned thing.  I don't want to be cornered into having donor sperm - I want proper conclusive tests on his sperm first.  Any ideas please?  

Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Wow Elissa - I'm very impressed with all the work you've had done. It's a minefield isn
So sorry about your miscarriage and lack of success to date.

Safarigirl - I'll contact you seperately with the identity of the cabinet minister - clue - he had a wrinkly bum  

Bonnie - good luck with your imminent cycle at Chania - will you be taking DD with you?
Does she go to school in London or Paris? Sorry I can't advise at all on PGS - it's a completely new world to me. Just about managing to get my head around immune stuff!

Gigglygirl - You alright at the moment? - I can hear your giggles from here. We may need to have a standoff - where do you live?

Crusoe - so sorry you've been down lately. This whole process is a bit like soldiers describe being in a war situation - short bursts of intense activity and excitement, fears and hopes interspersed with long periods of waiting.

Purplechick - thinking of you today  

Misty - wishing you a safe journey home - I think it's today you're leaving isn't it?

AJ - just saw your post - my gut feeling is that we all have a few dodgy cells in our bodies and the more I see about PGD the less I am convinced I want it. Perhaps in the process of natural selection they do correct themselves and those dodgy cells stop dividing or the pregnancy ends. I suppose the only thing going for it in terms of having treatment abroad is that it is a lot cheaper than in the UK?
What with all this implantation, immune stuff and then dodgy cells it's ever more amazing to me that any of us are here?

Love to everyone else

Jo  XXXXXXXXX


----------



## jewel

Hi ladies
Just want to say to purplechick - so sorry and we know exactly how you feel.  Give yourself some time and the hurt does get better.  I am just getting through my last BFN.  One day your time will come.......x

AJ - no idea about PGD but why are things always so complicated?  You turn yourself inside out trying to make a descision and unless you get pg you just never know which way to go and there's so much conflicting info.  Im sure you will get there xx

For me, its taken ages to get over my last upset but I took the plunge and had acupuncture yesterday. Blimey it was fantastic and I feel like a new woman!!! So much energy and warm hands all day so far!!!  Lets hope this is all in time for my FET which Im doing at the end of the month - just to get it over so we can move on or try again.

Love to all on that awful 2ww and everyone else
Jewel xx

PS name dropping - I met Rolf Harris once!!! Does that count?


----------



## cesca

are we name dropping !!! I was on Watch out Beadles about!!     ( how sad is that!!)


----------



## earthe kitt

Rolf Harris - now you really have street cred - didn't he once appear at Glastonbury?

Jo  XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Rolf has appeared on the Kate Bush albums so he's pukka for me!!!  Cesca - what happened?!!!!!

Jewel - good luck sweets with the FET later this month.  Acupuncture is fabulous! xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

I'm loving this name dropping - lets see how sad/bad/mad we can go! 

I had dinner with Casper Van Diem once (okay not exactly a high ranking movie star, but i was seeing the producer at the time and we went out for dinner with him!!!!!)


----------



## brownowl23

I have shaken hands with the Queen and Prince Philip and I have had tea at Sandringham.


----------



## cesca

hob nobbing with royalty how can we match that!!


----------



## Louise999

AJ - have sent you an IM on the PGD debate.

Sorry, not too many personals as I just can't seem to keep up with everyone at the moment!!

Michelle - Congratulations on your twinnies.  How fantastic is that?

Elissa - fingers crossed for you on the 2ww.  Hope you are managing to keep sane.

Crusoe - sorry to hear you're still having problems with the drugs.  Like AJ, I think IM know what they're doing, but that's no consolation when you feel like you are going nowhere fast.  I hope you get things resolved a.s.a.p.

Sorry to everyone else I've forgotten!

Louise


----------



## earthe kitt

Cesca - were you on the receiving end of something on Beadles about - come on now - don't be shy...

I saw a Sven lookalike on Monday - I was absolutely convinced it was him.

We are using him at work for some kind of ASBO promotion for the world cup I suppose

Ohhh - even better than Sven - I signed a Notice to Quit for one of the spice girls brothers because he has rent arrears. I didn't go to the eviction though

Jo


----------



## Bel

Hey Girls,

I went out with Robbie Williams mate in 1993 and played pool with Robbie one night!! But then his mate dumped me 2 months later when he saw me in the Newspaper as a Take That fan!! Ooppss!!

Bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

I played space invaders with Kevin Keegan!! Does that count as name dropping?
He beat me by the way - his reactions were just a little quicker

Love to all
Crusoe
PS IM have just emailed with a donor I stop the dreaded Belara in another 13 days - hurrah.


----------



## Kasia

Whilst we are name dropping...

I saw Rory McGrath (Grumpy Old Man etc.) out jogging on Sunday in Cambridge. He was wearing a bright blue track suit. Amazing, eh?! 
Plus I stood next to Noel Edmonds at a disco when I was 16 (a truly memorable occasion). 
Plus I danced on the stage with Bob Geldof at a Boomtown Rats concert when I was at uni...  
I could go on, but I don't want to make you all jealous   

Kasia


P.S. I saw someone famous at IM in Barcelona, but I can't reveal who!!


----------



## Kasia

Just a quick post...

Crusoe - Great news you have a donor and your days on Belara are counted! You must be so happy! 

Elissa - I hope the 2WW is going well! 

Misty - Congratulations on the transfer - hope you have a good journey home!

AJ - Sorry, I can't help with the PGD issue - I have always been a bit suspicious of it, to be honest, but I am sure it must be useful for some people. I hope you manage to decide which path to take soon! 

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned - sorry I have too much work right now and not enough energy to do it all!




Kasia


----------



## HEM

Misty - hope you embies snuggle down well - thinking of you!!!

Michelle - twins - how fantastic!!!!

Elissa - glad you are home safe and good luck with your 2WW - thinking of you. 4 pairs of shoes - a bit of retail therapy works wonders !!!

AJ - I am not much help on PGD I don't know that much about it and it seems to drastically reduce the number of viable embryos available, I think it is down to personal circumstances and situations whether to down that route.  On a personal point of view I feel it at least gives people more choice and options which has to be good. IVF gives you the options not available to people before, which I think is fantastic. I have been surfing about it since it has been on this board to try and find out more and hopefully have an informed opinion.

Kasia - so pleased for your news and can't wait to hear about the scan soon.


Helen xxx


----------



## Plurps

Its me again....I have been reading but hiding.  Goodness the highs and lows experienced on this site are quite something.

please explain PGD - I just cant work that one out.

Me - well, I am having a Doppler scan in a couple of weeks and then a hysteroscopy to remove a possible cycst just incase that has been getting in the way of pregnancy.

Doing something is so much better than nothing.

   to all

Plurps


----------



## nikkiank

Antonio Banderas and Melanie Griffiths... just wanted to say that as I didn't wan't to be left out of the name dropping!  

But Cesca...... come on girlie.... reaveal all.... won't let up until I know!!


----------



## Elissa

I can't compete with all the big names on here - no American film stars for me - just DDD Dave Lee Travis (lovely man), Simon Bates (a sweetie) , Noel Edmonds (a bit of a bully in the 1970s), Kid Jensen (so young then) [in case you're wondering we did a school film club of the Radio One roadshow and only Noel refused to let us in - the others let us interview them and sit in their studios while the roadshow was on; Keith Chegwin (I hate to admit that I kissed him - he asked for a volunteer and I got carried away - well I was only 15!!!!! and he was a LOT younger - at least 27 years ago), Lofty from Eastenders - Some of you by now will be saying who are these people!!!! Oh and Jack Wilde - He was such a sweet man - I was so sorry when he died, and lastly Les Dawson who gave me his autograph (I was only 12).  

Glad to have something to take my mind of the 2ww.  Thanks to all those of you who've asked - so far I'm doing quite well.  Decided to try the pineapple juice and brazil nuts - Can anyone tell me how much/many to have and when?

Jewel - I'm so glad to hear you sounding so   today and I'm sure the acupuncture is in time - loads of people swear by it!!!   for your next try - keep us posted!!

Jo - That description is just so accurate - isn't it though!!!!!  

B123 - Let's hope your situation will have to change then eh?  

Cesca - Was it you?  Which one - you weren't in the fish one were you??  

Plurps - Glad to hear you're having the scan etc - good to be doing something again isn't it  Stay   your time will come!!!

Kasia - come on now - who??  You're not bound by confidentiality - only the drs are Pleeeeeease When is your scan?  Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy?  Loads of   hon

Crusoe - Thank goodness you can stop the Belara soon and great news about your donor   everything is crossed for you  

Bel - Never mind - he can't have thought much of himself if he thought that was the only reason you were with him - unless it was  

Helen - how are you today?

Louise - thanks for your IM. 

AJ - I don't get how PGD will tell you enough about dh's sperm cos it only looks at the cell in the embryo and other than the Y chromosome anything in there could be from the woman or the man??  And on a lighter note - Rolf is definitely IT!!!!!  Well I loved Two Little Boys anyway  

Misty - Are you home safely - hope all went well, thinking of you       and  

Love luck and  
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## hola69

well if we are name dropping here goes..  

Ive met Linford christie...and yes he is in proportion.., Mick Hucknall (my mate pulled him (or he her one night),  Roger sanchez (the dj..phwoor), Frankie knuckles and Fat boy slim..cant you tell I used to be clubber in my younger days..ahhhh

Hope everyone is 'A' ok...

Love lesley xxx


----------



## Kasia

Hi again,

Elissa - Let's just say it was someone who appears regularly on ITV    It was DP who spotted him and the guy looked a bit embarrassed to be seen there I think! My NHS scan is on 5th June but I might try to get a private one before that. 

Plurps - Good to hear you are moving forward - it always feels better to be doing something, doesn't it? Hugs.

Jewel - I'm glad the acupuncture is doing you good. It really is meant to be beneficial in so many ways! Not long until you go over again. I hope this will be your turn!

One more name drop - a bit different this one - my old Russian teacher's uncle killed Trotsky!!!




Kasia


----------



## Elissa

Kasia - Yikes - I wouldn't want to forget my homework!!!!!  Good luck for the 5th June!!! How are you feeling?  I don't have a clue who appears regularly on ITV - more info please??


----------



## Kasia

Hi Elissa,

You should have seen us the day she taught us the Russian word for an ice pick (we were learning climbing vocab)! We were all expecting her to go red or look uncomfortable, but she didn't appear to. She was really strict about homework too by the way!   

OK - he was on the Fast Show (played the Australian guy) and currently advertises Powergen and appears before ITV weather forecasts! He's not that famous, but his face is certainly very familiar (well it was to us)!

I'm fine, thanks - just very very tired, hungry & nauseous (mainly at the same time!) and have lots of twinges and stretching pains at the moment, maybe because my stomach is getting bigger! I've been craving cabbage for some reason 

Better go - DP is watching the big match and wants me to keep him company!

Anyone else watching


Kasia


----------



## GSD

HI girls

have posted this on donor board but would love to know what you experts all think........

well...went for second scan today and my lining was still a load of poo!! 5.5mm....spoke to IM who also are not happy...so this is the plan....start progynova tonight (1mg) and take every 12 hours....then go for a third scan on Friday...if all okay transfer on Monday...BUT....they will not be defrosing embies until they have done a doppler...if thats okay then they will defrost....if not i come home and try agin next month possibly with viagra equivalent.....am so fed up....DH is trying to be positive but i am finding it hard.

It was a nightmare even getting a chemist that would accept a fax at 6pm to dipense tonight...IM must be sick of me and so must boots be ,,,I have phoned them all day ( IM 5 times) I wish Dr W was back....feel like bloody well cutting short her mat leave myself....

so sorry for such a me post but grrrrrrrrrr

Michelle FAB news hun have been following your story closely

G xxx


----------



## Plurps

My turn to name drop
I too have met Linford Christie - yummy and I have met Bill Clinton - oh yeah - twice and he is quite something in the flesh!!  Cocktails with Steve Coogan oh and had a chat with Tom Jones!!!

Just the tip of the iceberg!!!

Plurps


----------



## Goergie1

Hi

Not posted on this thread before, but am in a similarish situation to AJ I think and trying to consider all options before another go at DE.

One step we are considering re DH's sperm is Kariotyping - suggested by IM.  I had dropped the idea of meiosis testing and was going to go for PDG next cycle so am interested in IM's response to AJ's query.

On my side I am going to have a dummy cycle with a doppler scan, even though previous dummy cycles have indicated that the lining was fine.  Currently looking at going to Create Health for this in London.  Keen to hear of others have used them or alternative London clinics who carry this out.

Goergie1


----------



## kalena

Hello to everyone, I've been reading for a while now while i try to make my mind up about ED, and although i feel really nosey its helping.

Anyway the reason i have decided to finally input is i have had PGD and i am not sure whether this helps but after my 3rd m/c my London doctor req me and my husband had chromosome b/tests. This found that i had a genetic problem which i was passing on to my pregnancies and why they were not going ahead. Now we know what chromosomes of mine are not good,the PGD tested for those. With IVF it does mean that you can end up with no embies to put back which is disappointing but it also means that for me I was not having to go through another m/c.

Although we were private in London, we had the chromosome b/t on the NHS. If i had known it was as simple as that believe me i would have had the b/test done after my first m/c. In fact i don't see why they don't test for it anyway. We actually feel we wasted money, time and emotions having IVF when they were more than likely putting back embies which were destined to fail!

Anyway, sorry that turned into a rant, hope it helps someone.

Hope you all realise your dreams soon.

Lol Kalena x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow-
You lot are so glamorous, how can I compete? Apart from being in the crowd of screaming girlies at Going Live when I was 14 and having Matt Goss from Bros touch my hand. Oh, the shame! Years of torment and teasing from my family later, I still haven't lived it down... Have to confess I had to look up the guy from the Fast Show on google but an interesting snippet, nonetheless!

Hi to Goergie and Kalena- welcome and hope you get where you want to be soon xx

GSD- sorry not to have much info for you, you're right though, some of the 'experts' on here will be able to help you I'm sure. Hope it all sorts itself out for you this month and you can go ahead with your ET.    

Kasia - your Russian teacher sounds frightful. Glad to hear you have cravings and your stomach's growing-  all good signs!

Jo- why did you beat me up in your earlier post? I'm feeling bruised and sad now, I just don't understand! Still giggling though, down in the New Forest. Where are you?? Stand-off anytime, I'll beat you ! Ner ner ner ner ner! Sorry, childish moment over now. Maybe.  

Crusoe- fab news about your donor! You're on your way again. I knew it would be round the corner, got everything crossed for you, hun. xxxxx     When are you likely to go, and will we be cycle buddies

AJ- sorry you're having dilemmas over PGD. There's always something to decide on it this game, isn't there? I guess you just have to let IM guide you, since you're on the refund prog they're going to want to get it right asap. Which suits you, no doubt! Hugs to you  

Dawn- how you doing? 

Love to everyone else, won't do billions of personals cos doggo is whining for her tea. 
Byeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## three_stars

Kalena-  you will find that a great number of us have and will continue to rant about the multiple cycles that were done in vain- when simple tests like karotyping for  chromosomesabnormalities or B/W for immune issues or a diagnostic hysterscopy could have saved many a pound and a tear.  Welcome to the group and I know you will get lots of support here.

Georgie 1-Karotyping BW can be done very simply at the London Fertility Ctr on Harley street - I know it cost DP 217£ and can take 3 weeks for results.  Had we done it at our clinic in Czech Rep it would have cost nearly the same but faster results.  
I was relieved to find that all was normal chromosome-wise- but his sperm's morphology is very bad- so of course must do ICSI.  Having the tests either finds the problem or sets your mind to ease....for awhile.. until you have to focus again on what the problem could possibly be!!!


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Giggles! Hope you are well? No, on the contrary - I won't follow what the IM are suggesting, despite wanting to be a mummy......I am questioning the suitability of PGD to be a true diagnostic tool for DP's quality of sperm. I am also concerned that, if abnormal embie cells are found, which they will be as it seems to me PGD finds plenty of these, then we will be advised to have donor sperm (IM have already told us this) which, in effect, might not be warranted! For all you ladies who want more info on PGD here is a link I found from a site I often get my info from. Of course, none of this can be varified and FF take no responsiblity for this posting, nor do I!! http://www.advancedfertility.com/preimplantation%20genetic%20diagnosis.htm Basically, this Doctor/clinic are voicing the same doubts I have. xxxxx

Kalena - welcome to this thread and thanks so much for your experience on PGD. I will look into chromosone blood tests for DP. Thanks again. We are using donor eggs and I think if DP had a genetic disorder we would certainly use PGD as they can then look for that chromosone. However, to our knowledge he hasn't. Good luck to you! xxx

Georgie1 - welcome too. Sorry to hear you're in a similiar situation. IM didn't mention kariotyping. What does this involve? Good luck! xxx

Plurps - good to see you posting sweets. xxx

GSD - I'm sorry to read your post. I know exactly what you mean re Dr W.....bring her back, please! Just to say, I had this situation too (only the IM wanted to check the blood flow to my womb although lining was good) IM suggested I have a doppler when I arrived at the clinic for ET of my frosties. I said no, I'd like a doppler in the UK so as not to waste my time, money and leave. I got a doppler done at the Women's Ultra Sound Centre in Harley St. London, which proved good and I asked the IM to do another one when I arrived, which they did. I think it saves time and money, plus heartache. They even faxed the doctor at the Harley St clinic to make sure he knew what they were looking for. I wouldn't go all the way there without having the doppler here first if you can. Hope this helps. Have you tried acupuncture? Might help the lining. Good luck. xxxx

I shall let you all know what the IM say when they reply. I really don't wish to lose the Refund Programme offer but I am not doing PGD. There has to be another way around this. Have not heard of kariotyping or chromosone blood tests, so will be onto this first thing tomorrow. Goodness knows how we have time for jobs or any kind of life outside ttc!

Celebs? Owwwww, I could tell you a tale or two.......but can't and the list would be too long that I'd take up pages and pages!! Just to say, almost all of them were/are a disappointment apart from my favourites of course!

Have been sobbing tonight and Mum has been terrific. I'm sure the icing on the cake will be my trip to ARGC tomorrow for a chat with a doctor on what their findings are, what they recommend (if they remember me or care that is)! Night, night. xxx


----------



## Plurps

AJ best of luck at ARGC - they better be nice to you 

Plurps


----------



## Fidget

Morning Girls,

Just popping in to say hi and hope you are all ok??

Georgie Hun, I am actually with Creates sister clinic, St. Georges house, I cant recommend them highly enough, Geeta the Consultant is lovely. 

hugs to all of you lovely ladies 

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Can I join the name dropping?!!
Paul Young, very yummy, very tall, but with his wife when I met him so couldn't just crumple at his feet!! They were in for a pregnancy scan at the ultrasound dept, in the same building I worked at.
The joys of working in Harley Street are the famous names you treat and when they come on TV can quietly smile and think "He's got naff sperm!!"

Ruth


----------



## nikkiank

Oh Ruth .... that's made me laugh!!!   

nikki xx


----------



## Ali40

As we are still on name dropping and I missed it all yesterday, I know "The Killers" - big band from last year album "Hot Fuss" if any of you ladies are up on your music?!?!

So much to catch up on - will have a proper read later.

Michelle - Fab news on the twinnies - CONGRATS

Jewel - We may be at IM at the same time, I figure we will be out there end May too - BA have no flights left on the Saturday - have you got dates yet?

PGS - I know nothing ..... it really does sound like a minefield.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## earthe kitt

I remembered yesterday that when my husband went to see Dr Ramsay at the Cromwell to have his goolies checked out the patient before us was Brian Sewell - so my husbands nuts at least have been in famous company  

Gigglygirl - Just remember that when I was interviewed last November for the Observer article in January I was "lizzie" with the "girlish  giggle" - S I feel I have to keep a very close eye on you to make sure you don't giggle too much  

In the meantime have some   

I still can't work out the ITV bit - gonna have to get a bit more specific for me  

Nowt else going on here at the mo 

Love to everyone

JO  XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good morning all,

Went away for the weekend and haven't caught up with all the news on here (or the laundry!) So sorry for lack of personals.

I should have a donor by September at the latest, so pleased that I have a timescale to work to.

Need to lose 2 stone!   by then! What do you think my chances are? Kone, oh Super Slimmer! Any advice welcome.

AJ - at our consultation with IVI they said that it would only be worth cycling with my own eggs if we did PGS.....

As you know, I have decided to give up on my own eggs, we have MF too, so I decided that old eggs and dodgy   was not a good combination. Mr T at the ARGC is apparently not that keen on PGS and I have read a lot of pros and cons about it. I hope that you can get some answers and that your visit to the ARGC goes well.

b123 - loved your description of tx! So true!

Giggly - pleased to hear that you have a donor lined up for next month.

Hem - good luck with your treatment! 

Purplechick - so very sorry to hear your news hun, take care of yourself, sending you  

Warning! Mini-rant! 

I work in the public sector and I am seriously looking at a career change. Had a crap appraisal, during which I was told that I was "disengaged" from the team "ethos" Yeuch! I replied that I was a person, not a clutch,   and it all went down hill from there..... 

Apparently I take the initiative too much, go off on one, I take too many risks....basically, I am not and never will be a public sector "yes" man (or woman). 

Sorry, rant over!

I think that IF shapes our lives in ways that we don't realise and it has certainly changed my perspective on things that other people find important and I don't!

Congratulations to Michelle on twins! 

GSD - welcome to the Abroadies! Does your name have anything to do with German Shepherd Dogs?

Sorry, I know that I have missed loads of people, will catch up with you all soon! 

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Plurps

earthe kitt
I laughed and laughed and laughed!!!

P


----------



## Womb with a View

Mrs M!  Good luck to tx in September, fingers crossed, fingers crossed! I had an appraisal by a boss who really didn't "like" me but admired me in a curious way.....he slammed me during it saying I was autocratic, bossy, stubborn, headstrong, too tough (meaning I wouldn't crumble under him) and I laughed too much!!!!  So I replied "so, you mean I'm perfect for my job and doing it really well!" to which he growled "yes, I suppose you are" as these are all the qualities needed in my job (for those who may be confused I have two jobs and this is the paid/employed job)!   

Just realised, some of my friends are famous but I'd forgotten that as they're just my friends!  But my bestest friends in the whole wide world are my friends on this board!!!!  xx 

Jo - you are really on form and your wit is unmatched!! xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ladies

thank you all for your lovely messages of support 

I've picked myself up again and am ready for round 2.  Have contacted IVI and when my new cycle begins they said to get a scan and start progynova straight away.  As soon as I reach 7mm they will schedule the FET.  Since I reached 11mm by my first scan last time I doubt I'll be waiting anytime at all.  Also have short cycles, so I really hope to get back there in about 5 weeks time.  I'm sort of wondering now if my lining got too thick, was 15.7mm at transfer time.  Anyone heard of this or am I just trying to find answers where there simply aren't any?? 

AJ - Good luck with your appt today.  Hope you get something useful out of it.

Michelle - BIG CONGRATS again.  Really am so happy for you      

Kasia - symptoms sound perfect.  Think its best to eat little and often to keep the nausea at bay.  What about ginger, lots of luvvly ginger biscuits dunked in your tea!!!! mmmm 

Ms Minerva - good luck with losing the 2 stone, when you work out how to do it, can you please tell me 


Well since you are all name dropping I think I should too.  A few years ago, I met Pierce Brosnan and his girlfriend at the time Kealy Shay Smyth.  She was heavily pregnant with their 1st child.  I was in local pub with some girls from work and they were also having a drinky.  We chatted for a short time and all the girls made a fuss of Kealy's bump!

He is soooo hunky, definitely better in the flesh    

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## Joeyad

I've just checked in to catch up with what is happening (I must admit I'm still finding it hard to keep up with who's who & what you've all been through so far.  Eastenders is far easier to follow & you can miss it for a week & still be able to pick it up again!)

Can someone tell me what a Doppler scan is??

As far as name dropping is concerned - I taught an 8 year old Louise Nurding (used to be in Eternal & is married to Jamie Rednap) to tap dance.  Does this count??!!

I'm eagerly waiting our initial appointment at IM on Mon 29th May - 11 days to go!!  I have to keep reminding myself that just because we've got this appointment, it doesn't mean that I will definitely get pregnant.  Is this being too negative?

Hugs,
Jo x


----------



## safarigirl

Joey loved your comment about easier to pick up a soap a week later than this thread!!!!

Thanks evryone for all the silly name dropping, it cheered me up no end and was good to have a laugh at everyone's stories.  I was feeling a little overwhelmed with the whole FF journey, and laughter always balances me ..... and i cant tell you how much i have giggled over everyone's stories..... 

Joey remember although it doesnt mean you will get pregnant, it doesnt mean you shouldnt and wont.....  I think heaps of positivity with a very very small pinch of realism.

Good luck with your first appointment - very exciting .....


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

I saw Ainsley Harriott at Luton Airport yesterday AND I met Don Estelle a very long time ago - even got his autograph! (I so know there will be a lot of google searches going on!). Also, don't know if this counts, but an old work colleagues friend ...... snogged Lemmy from Motorhead. Sorry for the long post but I've missed you guys and am just catching up:

AJ - glad your mum was there for a bit of support for you, but have a hug anyway from me . Haven't done any research into PGS, I hope you get all your answers.

GigglyGirl - Lisa - It's good that your boss is so understanding, how's the pole dancing coming on?

Lara B - thanks for the sticky vibes - I love it, maybe need some super sticky vibes after the past few days.

 B123  - Tom Cruise - I don't mind if he is short (I'm 5ft nothing) did you get a phone number? Good luck with your treatment.

Jo  - the visit to the clinic was great but waiting for the treatment was hard going - we got there in the end and although I don't feel any different 3 wee embryos are present and correct. Famous enema mmmmm intriguing, bet you can't see his face without laughing now - wrinkled bum hasn't help with identity I'm afraid. Did he have any tattoos? I am sure Rolf Harris did play Glastonbury.

Twiggy  - good luck on the 2ww, I love ER as well and did like Dr Ross but thought Dr Greene was really cute. Wouldn't be too upset with Kovac being my doctor either!

Helen- if you need a good old fashioned greet with lots of tears and snotters just go for it, I am due to pick up a prescription from the docs this afternoon and I know its going to be messy!

Lesley Jane - are you feeling better, how was your break away? I love Mr Snoop he looks so cute, everytime I see him I want him.

Casey  - has your job settled any? I am sure it will in time and hey if it doesn't who says you can't look around for something more suitable.

Elissa  - we have made it home, time in Bialystok was lovely as the weather, most days, was so very sunny. The trip home wasn't so great but we are here - all 5 of us (just crossed my legs, how dumb is that!). Even more sticky vibes your way, how is everything with you?

Michelle  - Congratulations 2 heartbeats, its so wonderful, has the news finally sunk in?

Nats  - good luck with your donor egg route, this website is a goldmine of information and lovely people, I wished I had found it 3 years ago.

Crusoe  - I understand your frustrations re treatments. It is going to happen just look on each day as a day nearer your goal. Impressed with hot brownies, what other baking skills are you hiding?

Bel  - everthing will come around for you as well, lots of positive thoughts your way. Imagine confessing to being a Take That fan when dating a mate of Robbies - what a laugh.

Cesca  - Beadles about - is there any video evidence around?

Jewel  - good luck with transfer.

Plurps  - good luck with everything and glad you're back. Bill, Steve and Tom, what a girl.

G  - hope you got everthing organised with IM - prescriptions can be a pain to organise sometimes.

Joeyad - Jo - Good luck with IM on 29th - hopes and dreams do come true even amongst all the infertility reality, think positive.

Thinking of everyone else - its hard to keep up with all of you!

Us news: Anyhoo, arrived back after a pretty stressful 15 hours of travelling with one cancelled EasyJet flight to Glasgow (didn't tell us - just closed gate. Found out later that there were only 22 passangers booked so 10 were issued boarding cards, decided to cancel and transfered the rest to next flight). A lot of running about and EVENTUALLY we were 'allowed' on the next flight and 'all your luggage will be transferred for you' - I should blinking well hope SOOO!!!!!

Arrived with my head spinning like a scene from the Exorcist only to find one of our suitcases missing - with nearly all the medications in it. GP will provide meds - so the receptionist has said - until suitcases turn up, but still no news on our case. Trying to calm down now. Don't know if the embies have stood all the agro but here's hoping, I will talk sweetly to them later while we watch a Harry Potter marathon, with mum's home made soup for a treat.

Love and hugs to everyone.

Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

I have just received an email from Ruth advising me of a possible donor and looking at treatment at the end of June/ beginning of July. I am getting sooooooooo excited and dh is not answering his mobile so I can't tell him about it. So I thought I would share this news with you lovely ladies instead!

So excited I almost peed my pants!

Helen
x


----------



## jewel

This name dropping is such a laugh - sad thing is I know who Don Estelle is!!! Am I that old??

GSD - I'm not sure why you are having a doppler and then defrosting embies but we are doing the same maybe.  I had poor blood flow (basically a doppler checks the blood pumping to the uterus if its not so good then maybe your chances are reduced of getting pg) and have taken pentoxyfiline and asprin to improve this.  However I have also started acupuncture which is said to be good for this and after one appointment my hands have been warm as toast ever since.  If you have poor circulation hands and feet are cold - mine are like ice usually. So I am hoping that my blood flow/circulation has improved.  Its my choice whether to have the doppler at IM and I don't know whether to or not.  I think it may be good to reassure myself that this is no longer an issue. However if it is poor then we are faced with not doing transfer.  There is not much else to improve blood flow - I have tried viagra before but no improvement.  Eating lots of green leafly veg is aslo supposed to help ie cabbage!!  It is much cheaper to have the doppler in spain - about half the price to the UK.  Don't know if this helps you much.

Joeyad and Ali40 I think we may be at IM the same time.  My FET is scheduled for 29th May assuming my linning is OK meantime.  We always fly from stansted on easyjet or ryanair and there were plenty of flights when I last looked but haven't booked mine yet until I have my scan on friday - don't want to tempt fate!

Kasia - so pleased that you getting on so well.  Keep looking after yourself!

Love to all
Jewel xx


----------



## cesca

Hi girlie's OK I will tell all, my story with Jeremy Beadle!!!! 
It was about 15yrs ago and Jeremy was doing his thing on my neighbour who hated anyone parking outside her house. So they parked 2 BT vans right on her space!! ( anyone who lives in London will appreciate how territorial some people are about their drop kerbs!!!They were pretending to be working. Anyway when she came home she went ballistic coz they refused to move the vans and was extremely rude. She then came over to my house as she knew i was in got me to go over and give her morale support. I knew she was on beadles about so I was as polite as anything and came across as a complete creep!!!(CRINGE CRINGE) Anyway afterwards Beadle came into our house and met my little boy and invited us up to the BBC studios for the party! It was all good fun and sadly I have lost the video!! Well then about a year later a friend of mine rang from Australia and said ""I've just seen you on TV"" we had to laugh! 

I am such a saddo as that is my only claim to fame !!!    no hunky men included at all


----------



## Goergie1

AJ

You asked what kariotyping was - 

Karyotype is a test to identify and evaluate the size, shape, and number of chromosomes in a sample of body cells. Extra, missing, or abnormal positions of chromosome pieces can cause problems with a person's growth, development, and body functions  (Source webmd.com).  Its usually done using a blood sample.

IM's website under Genetic studies in the field of male infertility section also has some basic info on it.  Dr Olivares said it could provide helpful information as to whether there were genetic abnormalities with the sperm, and if so PGD would be the recommended treatment.  However seeing the discussion here on PGD now confused!

Aiming to get doppler scan done next month and then hopefully have another go at ET before the donors all head for the beach.

Goergie1


----------



## kone

HI Ladies
I haven't posted for ages but i am reading posts every day and enjoying the name dropping.I used to work in a bank where some of the cast of eastenders used to come in.Martin Kemp being one of them yummy.
Purplechick i was so sorry to hear your news but delighted that you are getting ready for another try 
Elissa and Misty wishing you all the best for 2ww  
radnorgirl congratulations on getting your donor it's a great feeling isn't it.
Ms.Minerva the only thing that works for me is weightwatchers and walking.
A bit of me news .I didn't respond to the Provera i.e. no AF i am now on my second lot but if AF doesn't arrive this time our treatment is in jeopardy so lots of AF dances please.
It will be such a  disappoinment if it is all cancelled.
Love and luck to you all wherever you are in treatment  
Katherine


----------



## casey

hi girls 
just lost a big long post so i'll test this one and see if it works


----------



## Misty C

Hi guys 

Jewel - does this mean you are a Don Estelle fan by any chance!!  

Katherine - I am doing an AF dance 'prone' style, at least I will when I go and lie down!  Hope it works for you.

Goergie1 - hope you manage to get everything clarified re PGD etc. I haven't researched it so can't help I'm afraid.  What about contacting your local Health Authority for up to date reports, I know NHS24 (or NHS Direct depending on where you live) here have HIA's (Health Information Advisor's) who have access to a whole host of health information.

Cesca - glad you shared the Beadle story, how did you manage to keep a straight 'I'm not lying' face?

Helen - congratulations on your possible donor, have you managed to get DH yet?  Keep us posted.

Lots of Love

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Casey 

Thats happened to me quite a few times (and just did again!) usually when I press the spell check and then it 'hangs'.  I have started to do big posts in a temp word document and then copy it over (just in case).

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## casey

ok so it does !!

well my claim to fame is i went on a date ( just one !) with the singer of the most annoying song in the world - won't tell you who as i told a friend once and have the bloody song sung to me at parties ever since - but it begins with A

I also saw rod stewart sing at plesseys xmas party when i was 4 and ken dodd gave me 1st prize in a fancy dress when i was 7. And i was a chamber maid when i first left school and met lots of celebs - you dont look at them in quite the same light after seeing their dirty smalls on the bathroom floor. 

as for my new job - well it has been awful - i was put in acompletely different area to the one i was expecting and basically left there - no information, no communication, no induction, all the staff are really isolated and demoralised - spoke to manager who directed to another manager who said i had no supervisor, no training schedule, no induction, no caseload weighting  - and whenever i asked a direct question said thats not my responsibility so when i said i wanted to hand my notice in ( after only 2.5 days )he said ' thats not my responsibility' !!!
my old boss who i am still doing some work for said she wants me to stay but the job is really stressful - so im in the unenviable position of having 2 jobs and dont want either of them - but like all of us need the £££££
the d/r injection and BCP did not help as my hormones are everywhere and i was so annoyed with myself as i ended crying in front of the horrible manager ! Roll on the patches next weds   

Aj - hope you get some clarity soon

Kone - so hope the prostrap works and AF comes along - have you tried acupuncture 

misty, elissa and twiggy - good luck for 2ww    

purplechick - really admire how you've picked yourself us and are looking to the future 
you are a very strong woman 

kalena and georgie - welcome to the thread - we are all lovely here (aren't we girls     ) and we will look after you both 

crusoe - great news about your donor - keeping everything double XXX for you 

rsmum - thinking of you xxx

hi plurps, safari girl, roze, roz, cesca, jewel, ali, joeyad, giggly, lara, B123, earthe, helen, lesleyjane, elissa, misty, michelle, nats, bel, kasia, ms minerva, hem, nikki, fidget, ruth, dawn anyone else i have forgotten to mantion ( phew !0

love caseyxx


----------



## HEM

Elissa positive vibes for the 26th       
Misty -       

Twiggy       

AJ hope things are well with you and you have go the information you were after, I did a bit of surfing and it is seems very complicated and technical.

Ms Minvera  thanks for the good luck message and it won’t be long for you 

Crispy - you will be soon on your way!!!!!! Pity we weren't more syncronised on treatment we could have met up. 

I know I have missed out loads of ladies but it can be so difficult to keep up to date.... 

me - just waiting for a call to go to Barcelona - will my nerves stand it? 

Helen xx


----------



## Elissa

Helen - thanks hon, and don't worry too much hopefully you'll hear today      

Misty - So glad you're back safely and with your 3 precious cargo - now relax and take it easy for the next couple of days.        

Twiggy -       

Katherine - AF dance done and   that the   with appear soon

AJ - sorry to hear you had such a bad day yesterday - Hope today is better for you and that your trip to ARGC gives you good news. You deserve it!    .

Kalena, Georgie and GSD - welcome.  GSD I wish we had Dr. W back too - I missed her on our tx this time!

Kasia - ah yes I know who he is now thanks.  I'll be thinking of you on the 5th.  Hope you got my pm re utrogestan in UK - they should be able to help, although they are almost twice the price.

Casey - your job sounds like a real nightmare scenario    Hope it all improves soon  

Cesca - How did you ever not give it away - I think I'd have 

Helen (Radnorgirl) -     on your donor.  Good luck for the next couple of months  

Jewel and Alison - not long now till your txs.  Stay   and you'll get there

Jo (Joeyad) - Stay   you'll get there in the end - Hope your appointment on the 29th goes well

Purplechick - so pleased to hear you're ready to try again.       and  

Lisa, Lesley, Bel, B123, Plurps, Safarigirl, Ali, Lara, Jo, Michelle, Nats, Jules, Nikki, fidget, ruth, dawn, Debs and all others I haven't mentioned - hope you have a great day today

Me - went on a great Play Therapy training day yesterday, which took my mind off the fact it was a year to the day yesterday that my Aunt had died (she was like a grandmother to me and sometimes I miss her so much   )  Anyway it was great - we got to do a piece of work with Sand Tray and I found it the most incredible experience - I managed to work through some stuff around all the IVF and the m/c that had been stuck for ages and felt so liberated afterwards - it was wonderful  
It was like I made room for these 2 embies I'm carrying - Hope they decide to stay around!!!!!

 and   to you all
Elissa XXX


----------



## Fidget

New home ladies  Happy Chatting



  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Elissa IM Barcelona DE IVF   
RSMUM Ceram 2 Embies on board test date?? 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF May 
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Invamed DE D/Regged waiting dates  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Donor Found 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF ET 2nd June 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
B123 Chania Donor found June start 
Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August  
Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF 
Radnorgirl Donor found start July 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Fidget

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58238.0.html


----------



## Elissa

I have had a couple of requests recently for info about getting Utrogestan in the UK.  So I thought I'd post it for anyone else who might need the info.  My info is 10 months old - but last year I bought it from these guys.  They don't do 200s but do 100s which IM said was fine as long as you take the right amount (ie 2 small pessaries instead of the one larger one while on 2ww)

John Bell & Croyden
50-54 Wigmore Street
London
W1
Tel: 020 7935 5555

Hope this is useful
Elissa XXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie ladies cos I feel like a fly with a blue bottom today   , but I thought I'd let you know we just got a call from Greece and the doc is able to start the donor on meds today so I can start meds too. That means we'll have ET (hopefully) around the end of our holiday in Greece as planned during half-term (2nd-3rd June-ish) , not in the middle of the month as they told us last week. If you can't keep up, don't worry, neither can we! There have been a few change of plans but as long as they've got us a proven donor we're happy.

Anyway, if you're reading, Dawn, it looks like we will be cycle buddies after all.   

Byee and love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## HEM

Lisa

That is brilliant news - bet you are really chuffed !!!!!!!!

Helen


----------



## safarigirl

Excellent news gigglygirl -its all go go go!!!!

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend ...... I'm off to Cannes for some sunshine and relaxation, catch up with everyone when i get back .....


----------



## Womb with a View

Lisa, that's fantastic news!!!!!!  Hooray!  Wishing you lots of   for tx. xxxxx

RSMum - thinking of you re ET today. xxxx

Boakie - haven't seen you post for ages.  Hope you are ok sweets. xxxx

Misty - hope you are resting up on your 2ww. xxxxx

Me news.  Went to the ARGC yesterday, saw Mr T who was very clear and helpful.  He said he couldn't understand why the IM wanted to do PGD if we are using donor eggs and there's no history of a genetic disorder.  He said there is no conclusive test for sperm analysis but PGD wasn't a good indicator either.  He suggested that he put me on Herapin, Aspirin (already on) and steriods when I start my next tx then, after ET, have the NK follow-up test to see if the levels are ok and if not, have IVIG treatment.  Sounds like a good plan to me.  Gut instinct is that Mr T is a good man and knows his stuff.  IM have now written back saying that I am correct - PGD isn't a good indicator of sperm analysis and they suggest that if we do the Meosis test and it shows duff sperm then we can either have donor sperm or use DP's sperm and use PGD at on those embies.  I am going to talk to DP about it tonight.  At least we are getting somewhere.  As Mr T at the ARGC said, these tests are not conclusive and are sometimes just distractions.  He said we hadn't had enough goes at donor IVF to suggest something was amiss and counts our 3 attempts with the IM as just one attempt because it was with the one donor.  He suggested addressing the areas that we know are not working (my eggs) and making sure the embies put back are top quality and the "environment" (my womb/body) is a good one.  I really want to keep the refund programme with the IM but won't be doing PGD even if they insist, not on the first cycle unless DP's sperm is not good.  Mr T said that dodgy sperm was not common and there were indications of dodgy sperm and DP doesn't match them.  I always go with my gut instinct (hey, I knew my DP was "the one" on first seeing him, even though he was unavailable for another 18 months or more) and my gut instinct is:  the IM are the clinic for me, the refund programme is the one for me but the PGD is a no-no.  

Have a lovely weekend ladies and gents. xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

So Pleased for you AJ - let's just hope the IM accept that too - don't know why they're being sillibuggas - they really need to keep abreat on what is being said about them.

From what I know of Mr T I think he is also a good man - I think some of his minions may not be though.
Maybe ARGC have now started watching these threads to see what is being said about them, hence your meeting with head honcho - I know the Lister keep an eye on FF for feedback - makes good business sense doesn't it.

Will contact you otherwise about  the other stuff - I said ages ago that you should only consider yourself as having had one cycle - frosties are the frilly bits which sometime work (congrats again M and K) but on the whole we need to concentrate on fresh cycles.
If only I could convince meself of same - One failed  frozen cycle and the sky has fallen in.
My problem is that I know I've got immune issues - my misspent youth exposing myself to too many bugs causing mega strange antibodies. Hopefully a nice whack of steroids next time round will wipe them out.
I regret many things but I do not regret my misspent youth - infact, looking back, I wish I'd misspent it a little more. I'll just have to save it up for later, when I'm retired

"when I am old I shall wear a purple hat, run my walking stick along park railings and spit in the street"    -  To paraphrase that famous poem

Good weekend girlies

Jo  XXXXXXXXX


----------



## cesca

AJ  You have listened to the great and good and Mr T is one of those!  I think you are nearer to making up your mind what you don't want, just that finall push until all will become clear!!  Wishing all the luck on your next TX


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

I haven't much time right now for personals but just wanted to say that Mr T's advice sounds excellent to me, AJ. I really think he's speaking a lot of sense and hope IM will go along with your decisions. I wouldn't count your 1 fresh and 2 FETs as 3 attempts either. And everything I've read about PGD and PGS suggests that it is of more use for older eggs and/or for specific genetic disorders (when you have a history of them). It's great that you are finally getting some answers - and good ones at that! I'm really optimistic for you!

Hi to everyone else - and good luck to those on your 2WW - Misty and Elissa!




Kasia


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Gigglygirl - great news about your treatment being able to coincide with the end of your holiday. After a nice break you should be feeling all relaxed and in the best frame of mind for tx. Good luck.

AJ - I am so glad your way forward is becoming a little clearer and you are making some decisons. I really respect your perseverence in trying to get answers to difficult question and pushing the professionals for their opinions. I think I have been a bit too willing to sit back and just believe everything I am old!
I must admit to be worried about the PGD we are having done on our 1st cycle under the refund scheme. I was surprised IM mentioned it at this stage in our IVF journey - they seem to be basing it on the fact we had poor fertilisation without ICSI on our 1st UK cycle and although we had great ferilisation with ICSI on our 2nd I miscarried.
I worry that PGD is not conclusive and we might be jumping ship by giving up on my DH's sperm too early as a result of potentially poor PGD result, but that said I don't think much is conclusive in this game and we are not especially concerned about having a child that is not genetically ours. My DH has had no contact with his natural father for most of his life (through his own choice) and firmly believes that blood and genes do not necessarily make a good parent. We want to do try and maximise our chances of success as soon as possible as we think  IVF is in danger of ruining our lives  - if that means moving to donor sperm - so be it.
These are all such tough decisions that we will all have to live with for a long time - it is so important to do what is right for you. The meosis test would definately not be right for my DH !!!!!

Kasia (and Michelle) I saw on the buns and babies thread you had had some bleeding. Please, please try not to worry too much about this (difficult I know) I had a micarriage but it was bright red blood and loads of it right from the start. Your bleeding doesn't sound like that at all and from what you were told at your scan you have every reason to be very optomistic that everything is absolutely fine. So many ladies here have had the bleeding you describe and all has worked out fine.

RSMUM - I have been thinking about you today. I hope ET went smoothly and you are now relaxing and being looked after - you are after all technically pregnant!! Wishing you all the best for the 2ww and a positive result.

Have a great weekend everyone 
Lots of love and luck to all
Cusoe


----------



## sabina2

evening girls

aj - i read your post with great interest.  i have had 3 ivfs and 1 fet (with embryos not made at argc) at argc.  mr t is indeed a compassionate man - just wish he could somehow duplicate himself!  i did want to use argc for london end (scans, blood tests etc) whilst doing donor abroad - for argc know my history, however they did not seem too interested despite the fact that i had been a long term patient.  how did you manage to have apt with mr t and get his opinion?  

i went to see mr gorgy - ex argc doctor - today with a view to get him to handle london end.  he wanted to take over and asked if i would like to go on uk donor programme - which i thought was v odd since we are all going abroad because of shortage etc of donors? also was deeply depressed by his consulting rooms, it made argc look positively glamorous (call me shallow!) but was not inspired by whole consultation.  i cancelled my next week's apt with him and will not go back.

the other alternative is the lister.  does anyone have a good opinion of lister with regard to handling people going for donor abroad?

wishing you all v much luck and success


----------



## sanduk

Sabina,

There just to be quite a few ladies cycling in Spain that used the Lister for scan and blood tests but they have recently (well not so recently) introduced a charge for monitoring non-patients, I can't remember the exact figure but I think it's around £800!!!! (crazy)
If you just want  scans and blood tests the London Fertility Centre is a good bet they are very obliging and are well used to non-patients, they charge £80 for scans and £26 for blood tests (Oestrogen, Beta etc) they will also do all the pre-cycling blood tests (HIV Hep B&C etc) for a reasonable price.
I've cycled twice in Spain and used them both times with no problems at all.

Good luck
Sand
PS: If you need immune therapy I'm not sure if the LFC will/can do that sort of thing??


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - very interesting post re: PGS. Mr T is a lovely man and always inspires confidence. Sounds like you got some very good advice from him.

BTW, I always thought that the ARGC weren't that interested in monitoring patients having treatment abroad - well done on managing to get to see Mr T himself!

Sabina - hello! I have contacted the LFC to arrange for blood tests and scans to be done, they seem to be very popular with Abroadies. I did read somewhere that someone had used Mr Gorgy's clinic for IVIG treatment following treatment abroad. 

BTW, there is nothing wrong in wanting a little bit of glamour! Call me shallow too, but I was very impressed with the clinics in Spain, purpose built buildings, lifts, co-ordinated decor and furnishings, TV and refreshments in the waiting room....lovely! 

RSMUM - hope that everything went smoothly today. Sending you some sticky vibes  

Jo - I love that poem! I'm looking forward to wearing a purple hat and to embarrassing my child(ren)!

Elissa - thanks for the info re: getting hold of Utrogestan. Sending you  

MistyC - sending you tons of   during the 2ww.

Twiggy - hope that you are still feeling chilled out. Valium for transfer sounds a good idea, I always use visualisation and kinda self hypnotise myself, takes my a while to come back out from it again....

Hope that this horrible weather improves for the weekend,

Love and luck to all,

Jules


----------



## casey

I am very shallow because i was so impressed with the bathroom decor at IM   

caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Sabina

I used to be with the Lister - it was they who recommended I go to Spain. They were initially very supportive but then I think commercial pressures meant that abroadies took resources away from their own patients- they were never going to make much money out of us, hence the introduction of some high charges, however having said that you can easily rack up £500 on scans drugs and bloods independently so they are probably still not taking much of a profit on £800.

I think their fully comprehensive care  arrangement will suit someone who is not familiar with donor tx or is concerned about language and cultural barriers abroad.  Personally I prefer to arrange everything independently and have taken great advice from this site.

I now go to the London Womens clinic for scans and to The Doctors Laboratory for bloods,  although more recently have been referred by the LWC to the HCA lab right next door- so they are essentially a one stop shop.  They are very friendly and not too costly. UCH on the other hand is also a fine place but they charge £200 for scans.  The LWC charge £110.  

Hope this helps.


best of luck


roze


----------



## Elissa

Kasia - trying to reply to your pm hon - but your inbox is full - can you delete some old messages?

XXX


----------



## caron

Hi Ladies 

just wanted to update you all on Deb (rsmum) they got 6 eggs ,4 fertilized and today had 1x5cell and 1x4cell put on board , they even got 2 frosties so as you can imagine she is "well chuffed ", cant wait to see her and hear all about the trip tp Spain, but as shes back tommorrow sometime she will be updating you herself.

take care and good luck all
love caron xxxx


----------



## Jassie

Hi Just a quick one from me because there is 1 min left on the internet connection to say everything´s going well. I have 11 lovely follicles, all being talked sternly to, and going back this morning for a scan to check progress. EC possibly Tuesday depending on how growing´s going. In'laws up at the moment
got to go
Jxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone 

Just popping in to say Hello!!

Elissa Sending you lots of      how are you feeling hun?

Misty - You too     sorry to hear your journey back was sooo stressful 
O by the way my treatment was at Ceram! But your doctor sounded well nice!!!

Rsumn -  Sending you too lots of sticky    

Mrs Minerva - Thank you for your good wishes, I think the valium is wearing off Im a wee bit tetchy to say the least!!!

AJ  - Glad Mr T has helped you with the way forward the girls on the ARGC thread think he is some sort of "god" he really does know his stuff and thats why their success rates are so high.

Crusoe - I hope you are ok and feeling happy with your new plans too.

Gigglygirl - How was your visit with Dr Thum? Great news about your tx soon you must be soo excited.

Love and luck to us all

Have a great weekend everyone

Love Twiggy XXXXXX


----------



## Elissa

Great news Jassie.  Hope they all turn into brilliant embies  

Twiggy, Misty and Debs - Sticky vibes to you all        

Well we've got dh's friends coming to stay any minute - should be a nice diversion from the   

Have been feeling terribly ratty and am worried its PMT, hopefully just the progesterone though - wanted to cry for the last 2 days and don't know what to do with myself.  I hate the   sorry to moan but its just so scarey isn't it? What if this doesn't work?  We only have 2 for FET and then that's got to be it.  We just can't afford to do it again.  Oh I really hope it'll work and that this will be our turn.

Sorry to go on.... One of those days I'm afraid.

Love to you all
Elissa XXX


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls, 

Gosh this board moves fast - I can't keep up!  

Lisa - brilliant news on donor / ET.  Great timing, I'm a teacher too and I find it much easier having tx during the hols as it stops the gossips from working out if I having tx or not!!   Have a lovely time in Greece.   x

AJ - glad the consultation went well with Mr T.  Good to hear you are getting somewhere.   xx
Did he explain why he would put you on heparin?  I was always put on it there and didn't think anything of it, but my new clinic said the blood flow to the womb was absolutely fine and don't have any clotting disorder so didn't need it.  Why can't they all work from the 'same manual'?!  You were lucky to see Mr T, we never saw him for any consultation (just scans, ec and et!), always too busy.

On the topic of using the ARGC for tx abroad, at our last follow up Ahmed (?) said we could use the ARGC for scans etc if going abroad (we didn't ask, he suggested it)- that was about last Sept /Oct.  We decided to make a fresh start elsewhere though.

Deb - well done on your precious cargo!  Sounds like good embies xx

Jassie - good to hear follies are playing ball!  Keep growing follies, GROW xx

Sabina - I'm at Create in SW London who have a donor prog link with Pedios clinic in Cyprus.  Haven't 100% decided to go with them, will know more after appt on Friday! This will be my 1st attempt with donor eggs and I'm one of those people who probably wouldn't want to organise it all myself.  Good luck with whatever you decide. x

Sorry no more personals - got a little bit of a hangover, still in my dressing gown, flat's a mess and DH will be back from golf within the hour probably a little tired from me waking him up at 2.30 in the morning!  Can't do anything quietly when under the influence!   

Have a lovely weekend (despite the weather!),
Love Mini-me
xxx
   

Elissa - just saw your post.  No need to apologise, we're all here to support each other hun.  I'd say it's the progesterone that's making you feel bad.  The 2ww is horrible and how you are feeling is completely normal for this time.  Hope DH's friends' visit takes your mind off it.  Otherwise you moan on here as much as you like girl.   xx


----------



## Veroy

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well. Update from me is that we had tx on Sunday 14th at CERAM. We have two embies on board and we were really pleased with them, one 8cell with 2% frag and one 6cell with 5% frag. Took it easy for the first 2 days as per Dr. B's instructions, I stayed horizontal except for food and toilet!! The rest of the week took lovely gentle strolls with DH and did bit of shopping etc. We came home yesterday( friday) and all feels great. Am questioning every little twinge etc and on loo all time "checking" sorry!! but on whole feel great. I was up early today and amazingly found myself back in bed for a further 3hrs!!! Hubby shocked cos never do that!

Boobs are sore but i know to expect that. Am supposed to do a blood test on Thurs but my Gp dead ignorant of a ny aspect of IVF so will wait till Monay 29th - if i can hold out that long!! Will be 15dp3dt then so should get a defo yes or no.

I wish good luck to everyone especially those also on dreaded 2ww it is agony!!!!!

Take care and very best wishes


Verona  x x x x x

PS Am gonna do my review of CERAM before testing. I find them brilliant.


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Verona 


Well we were at Ceram on the 14th for ET too!!!

Sending you sticky   .

Where did you stay? We stayed a the Fuerte Miramar Spa.

Ruth and Dr B are totally fab.

Hope you are keeeping sane on the dreaded 2ww Im starting to get tetchy now   

Best Wishes twiggy XXX


----------



## Veroy

Hi Twiggy,

I can't believe that !!! We were also at Mirimar from the 12th to 19th !!! What a shame we could have met for a coffee and drove each other mad instead of DH!!!!

I agree Ruth and Dr B were brilliant and made me feel very special! Did you like the Mirimar? We loved it but was a bit dissappointed with the room service when resting up, other tham that excellent. 

I wish you lots and lots of luck and hope you get your dream very soon xx x x x


----------



## MichelleM72

Just a quickie from me as we're heading out,

Elissa, Debs, Twiggy, Misty and Verona - thinking of you all and sending lots of 
                     
and          your way!

Stay strong girls!

Love,
Michelle


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just wanted to send everyone on the 2ww a lot of love, luck and will be thinking of you... 

Am off tomorrow, so wont be around for a week and a half...

Love and hugs to you all,

lesley xxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi everyone,

We are going out for treatment at Ceram hopefully in the beginning of July. I was just wondering what everyone else did about giving up coffee. How long before treatment did you give it up? I am trying to cut down and only drink decaf at home but at work its the fresh stuff and I just can't rsist the smell of it. I have cut down from 3 or 4 cups a day to 1 cup every other day. I reckon a couple of weeks before on zero caffiene will be ok. (There will of course be caffiene intake in the  occasional bar of chocolate).

What do you ladies think? 

Helen
x


----------



## atticus

helloo all

hope you don't mind me popping in..
fairly new to this site and just started down regging ( first cycle IVF)..have to sort out accom in BCN soon - but putting it off - its so stressful isn't it? - cuz I don't know exactly when I need to be there..

Anyway... I have the same coffee question - I know its not god to drink more than 2 cups a day.. but have just had my morning dose - fresh stuff..

Also, what do people think about excercise in general - I'm not really a stay in sorta gal - and have been for a run this morning - think the clinic say you have to "rest" once stimming starts - but what's the "science bit" behind that...??

Take care all..

Atti xxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Atticus,

Like you I do a bit of running (well its actually a bit of running and walking). I have only recently started exercising - partly becuase I gained weight from smoking but also becuase I felt that by being a bit fitter and healthier would help improve the chances of treatment working.

I would prefer to carry on when stims start. I naven't even asked the clinic about this yet.

Like you I have no idea about the science bit but I thought that logically there would be benefits from getting your circulation going.

Helen
x


----------



## cesca

Hi girls  just wishing all the gals on their 2ww all the best  sending positive vibes your way. ^                     ^fairydust

Hi atticus and radnor girl .. exercise as long as its not too strenuous i think must be a good thing. I'm sure as long as your not pumping Iron it cannot do you any harm! I ride and I will continue to do so until the 2ww (if we are lucky enough to get that far) then I will be sensible and just walk sedately to keep fit!!  As for the caffeine I have cut it out at home and have decaffeinated tea but when I go out I still accept cups of tea!! During the 2ww I think I will refuse these caffeine filled cups as I have read somewhere that caffeine can bring on early miscarriages. I don't know how true that is but it has put me off !!

I am downregging at the moment and have taken my last bcp today . Hooray!! I have a blood test on thursday to check my oerodial levels .Hope the body is behaving as it should!!


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

I read somewhere no strenuous exercise during stimming (if using own eggs) as it diverts blood flow to the muscles away from developing follicles and womb.  Think gentle exercise like walking is okay.  A hot water bottle on your tummy (not too hot!) during stimming is supposed to help blood flow to womb and eggies - don't do this after et though.

Hope this helps,
Mini-me
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

3rd time lucky, my cat jumped on my key board when I was nearly finished my post and deleted it!  Then I finished my post and used the spell check and it hung!!  Forgive me if I miss anyone out as I think if I have to do it again I’ll be certified!!!!

Lisa/Gigglygirl – glad everything has gone well for you with your treatment plans in Greece, good luck!

Safarigirl – how was Cannes?  Any name dropping?  Did you behave yourself?

AJ – from what I have seen on this thread Mr T sounds like a nice guy who knows his stuff, trust your instincts and you won’t go far wrong!

Jo – I think I want a hat like the one in ‘the cat in the hat’ by Dr Seuss, with matching cane of course.  Don’t know if I will be able to spit in the street as the thought of it makes me boak!

Kasia – How are you doing? 

Sabina – I like waiting areas/bathrooms/clinics to be simply decorated and CLEAN.  I never thought I was shallow but you’ve got me thinking now……

Jassie – congratulations on the follicles, good luck with transfer on Tuesday.

Twiggy – my wee doc is very cute, I have to say he does have a colleague who is so handsome it’s a bit unnerving!  

Mini-me – sounds like you had a great night out!

Verona – fingers crossed for you embies, they sound great quality.

Atticus and Radnor girl – I have also heard that caffeine may cause early miscarriage but that has been on this site. I haven’t researched the misscarriage association with caffeine but a few searches on the web put me off caffeine anyway, so on to decaf!

Hi to everyone else.

Love ‘n’ hugs 

Misty C. 
xxxx


----------



## Veroy

Misty C,  Thanks for the good wishes. I also send lots of luck to you. I test on the 29th May, day before you. Thats if I hold out that long, have promised myself and DH that I will wait till then.

Good Luck

Verona  x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Been a manic weekend sorting everything out for Thurs night when we leave so have been checking you all out but only lurking. Anyway, good luck to all the 2ww-ers and anyone about to go out for tx. 

AJ- sounds like you've got a really good handle on things from Mr T in the end. Best of luck to you, you deserve a bit of success. BTW I really don't think you need to lose weight, you looked lovely when we met. But then I am rather heavier, so I'm bound to say that! Seriously though, you looked fab.

Elissa, Debs, Twiggy, Misty and Verona - thinking of you all and sending lots of  
                    
and            your way...

Better go, lots still to do.
Byeeeeeee
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Sabina.  Yes, it would be great if Mr T at the ARGC could duplicate himself!  I think his team fall down in lots of areas, one of them patient support/care on follow-ups, etc. and I think they are over stretched.  Having said that, they are a superb clinic for IVF itself.  I got an appointment with Mr T as I asked for a follow-up with a doctor to see where I am and what my options are.  However, the appointment was scheduled for 3 months away and I went mad to put it mildly.  I haven't had a very good experience with the ARGC for many reasons - mainly I suppose because, quote "we have to look after our girls first" attitude by staff. However, having forked out £1,000 a year ago for tests, etc., I do indeed count myself as "one of their girls" so this didn't go down well with me.  They did offer, last September, to monitor me whilst I was at the IM in Barcelona but when I went for scans they couldn't fit me in and sent me elsewhere but they did do my beta test and NK follow-up.  So, I haven't been impressed with them and talked to Ellie whom I told all of this to and asked for a refund if they didn't see me.  I'm afraid the squeaky wheel gets the oil and that was me - squeaky.  I have to say I have full admiration for them now not palming me off but getting Mr T to see me and make sure I'm happy.  I didn't request him but was hoping it was him.  I think if one is not happy with something, especially something so big as ttc, then one should say so loud and clear.  That's me.  I know nothing about the Lister but wish you all the very best for tx and finding the right clinic in London.  £800 for monitoring in London is a rip-off! If you don't want immune testing done, then I know the Hammersmith Hospital (Wolfson Clinic) is happy to do the London end bit for £500 (a lot of dosh but they are happy to help, see Mr Trew first).  You could just get scans done at the Woman's Ultra Sound Centre in London (they know the IM for example) and get bloods done perhaps directly at one of the blood centres in Harley Street?  Let's not let these clinics rip us off if we can.  Vote with our feet.  Good luck.  xx

RS Mum - that's brilliant news (thanks for the texts as I was thinking about you constantly on Thursday).  Sounds like they're fine, fine embies - good cell counts too. Good luck sweetheart and rest up, chill and stay positive. Thanks for letting us know Caron.  I owe you a massive "sorry" and I will get around to IMing you soon.  I seem to IM people who are having a rough time or who have questions during tx and never get around to IMing the ladies who are sorted or happy.  Many apologies.  xxxxx

Jassie - I hope all goes well for you!  11 follies!!!  Great. xxx

Elissa - so sorry you've been upset on your 2ww.  It's a bloomin' rollercoaster.  Try and stay relaxed and do the Budhist thing and "let go" if you can.  I just surrender to it but it took me a lot of tears to find that strategy.  So hoping this is the one for you.  I always talk to my babes in my womb.  Nice soothing, positive and encouraging voice, etc.  Good luck sweets. xxx

Lisa - hope you are still on cloud nine.  Thanks sweetheart for saying such lovely tings about me, you darling you!  xxxx

Crusoe - hi to you.  I often think of you and how you're doing.  I had a great day with you and Lisa!  Good luck with your forthcoming tx.  Glad you're on the refund programme - as I said to you, I have a really good feeling about this.  I take your point about PGD for you guys - I don't think in our circumstances there's anything to indicate a problem with DP's sperm (just yet) and the IM have agreed to let us do Meosis first before they go onto use PGD.  Just need to get the contract to read that way and then sign it.  xxxxx

Mini-me - yes, Mr T said it was a precaution as we needed to do something different and it wouldn't hurt.  I've had a doppler with the IM and blood flow to my womb looks good (but the doppler isn't conclusive I'm told) so I suppose Heparin won't hurt.  Ditto the steroids.  Just to say (and this is tmi I'm sure) that during my cycle the blood can be a bit clotty (sorry everyone) but don't know if that's representative of the blood in the womb.  Hope the hangover is better!!! xxxxx

Veroy - wow!  Your embies sound great, 8 and 6 cells!  I am wishing you all the very, very best for a BFP!  xxxxxx

LesleyJane -  have I missed something?  Is this a holiday or tx?  I am having a hard time keeping up.  Either way, have a great time! xxxx

Helen - good luck with your tx in July.  I cut out caffeine but very occassionally, when I can't avoid it, will have caffeine.  I don't eat chocolate either at the moment.  I read it's not good and so it's one of those boxes to tick!  xxx

Atti - good luck with tx.  Sorry, I can't answer the exercise question but would say that exercise is good generally of course but it should be moderate I think when having tx. What mini-me says makes perfect sense to me.  xxxx

Cesca - good luck with your bloods and for tx. xxxxxxx

Re bathrooms and clinics having to be smart, mod or clean.....well, I must be REALLY shallow cos as long as my Doctor looks gorgeous, I'm happy.....hence Dr Olivares!!!!!!  

Good luck to all you 2wwers, of which there are quite a few now!  Sending you masses of babydust.  Love to you all, AJ xxxx

ps by the way, meant to say last week, my blood tests from the GP re immune issues, liver, thyroid, lupus, arthritis, etc., all came back normal!!  I guess I'm pretty healthy.  It's just that I haven't got pregnant and stayed pregnant YET!


----------



## RSMUM

Hello everyone! I'm back and haven't even dared start to tackle your posts ( over 200 of them in a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            )    

Just wanted to say Good Morning to you all!

It's so   here in Wales, but I'm still   from my tx and meeting the truly lovely Ruth and the team!

Will have a HUGE cup of de-caf ( of course !   ) coffee  later and TRY to catch up with you all!

Righty-ho - off for me morning jab - oh joy!!!!  

Rsmum x


----------



## Misty C

Welcome back RSMUM/Deb.

Caron's been keeping us up to date with everything, you sound in good form this morning and I hope the jab went OK!

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Welcome back Debs!!!  Chill for the rest of the 2ww. xxxxx


----------



## Elissa

Thanks to all of you for your support this weekend, IMs and PMs - I really appreciated it.  

Welcome back Debs - glad to hear that all went well.  Welcome to the    Hope we all get   s

Am feeling a bit better today, although I seem to have the appetite of a maniac!!!!!  Our friends' visit was really lovely and it was nice that they didn't know what was going on so we could be completely "normal" for the weekend.

Anyway, loads of love, luck and   to Misty, Twiggy, Verona, Debs and Helen (HEM) I hope you get the call today hon.

Lots of love to everyone
Elissa XXX


----------



## HEM

Hi

I am supposed to be going very soon for EC and  ET at IVI Barcelona, donor dependant ( I have been on patches for 18 days so should be very soon, in fact I would have thought I would have been there and come back by now) and I was wondering if there would be any other ladies out there in Barcelona at the same time.( whatever that time may be as it is a bit up in the air at the moment )  I am still waiting for 'the call' and I must admit I am a nervous wreck at the moment I never thought have something like would take over my waking thoughts..... I 'think' I should be there over the weekend and thought if any one else was there it might be nice to meet up.  I am a little worked up that things are going ok but you have to think positive and plan ahead.

Elissa - won't be long .......hang in there sending you loads of love and postive thoughts loads of love, luck and to Misty, Twiggy, Verona, Debs and anyone else I have missed....


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

This is going to be a quicke (ooh eer)!!

Firstly my news, there I was en route to the hosp for my first lining scan at 9 days when I get a call from IM.  My donor has had to be cancelled but the back up donor is ready to go.  Normally they run a few days behind - but for some reason this was not the case in this instant.  She is blue eyes, dark hair etc and best of all "proven".  I had to have my scan and call them back immediately.  I did, my lining was 9.8mm and the triple line visable.  So they are merging eggs with DHs wrigglers and will know the fertilisation rate tomorrow, our transfer is on Wednesday!!!!!   DH was only complaining this morning that he wished it could be hurried up and we knew what we were doing - well he got his wish didn't he.

So we are jetting off tomorrow early and staying for a week in a swanky hotel outside Barcelona.  

I also wanted to wish all of you on the 2WW the best of luck, Elissa, Twiggy, Veroy and Misty C as you will all have tested by the time I get back - hoping to see lots and lots of BFPs.

Good luck RSMUM also on the 2WW and all those like Jewel about to go for tx.

Sorry no more time for personals got to get dogs to kennels, packed etc.  Talk about panic - can this really be good for you, my nerves are shot to pieces!!

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Ali     that's great news and I hope you get a bumper crop of great sticky embies!  Good luck and stay chilled, relaxed and positive.  xxxxx

Hem - hope all falls into place for you soon at IVIB and lots of babydust to you. xxxxx

Elissa - so glad you're feeling better.  Lots of positive vibes. xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

HEM - hope you get your call soon.  Not really sure what the wait is like on patches, but i recently did a cycle with IVI Valencia and they told me I could get a call between 30 to 50 days.  Call arrived on day 40.  The wait is terrible and I really think stress does not help.  When you are waiting on a donor you really have no power over the cycle and just have to wait.  I hope its not much longer for you.  Best of luck!

Alison - WoW that was quick, can't believe you're heading off already.  Lots and lots of         to you.  I hope you get the   real soon.

Anyone care to make a list of all our 2ww'rs, I'm having trouble keeping up?  Good luck to you all and I hope to start seeing some more   soon.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## crusoe

Ali
Fantastic news - wishing you all the luck in the world!! I will be just a couple of weeks behind you!!

Lots of love
Crusoe


----------



## Plurps

Alison
Very exciting news.  My first ET at IM was almost exactly the same - no sooner had I got my head round the whole idea than I was being called for transfer.

Much much much luck - at least you know you are in good hands - especially the very nice Russian nurse Maria!

 
Plurps


----------



## RSMUM

Ali - great news! Lining and donor sound good so it all sounds like perfect timing (except for the madness of getting there, finding hotels etc..etc.. ) All the best to you! Everything crossed..  

D x
















li


----------



## HEM

Purplechick

Thanks for the advice - I was told that I should know something wed or thursday - I must admit the stress is terrrible waiting for a call from them. They had said that you can get a call any time after day 11 of patches but it seems that I might have to wait a little while longer - 30 - 50 days sounds a long time .

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## casey

Hi all

Debs -welcome back and hope you acn take it nice and easy for the next couple of weeks

Ali - great news ! - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX for you

well my news is I resigned from my new job - i knew within the first week that if i stayed there i would end up feeling de-skilled and depressed so decided that i had to do what i had to do - must be some kind of record tho - luckily my old manager wants me back so im not unemployed - now i can start focussing on my tx 

hope everyone is ok
caseyxxx


----------



## Plurps

Casey
Brilliant to be so positive....and take no  

Plurps


----------



## dougandnicky

Hi everyone,

Sorry we haven't been in touch for so long. We have just come back from CERAM where we were treated fabulously by Ruth, Dr B and all the team.

We have two fantastic embies on board and are now nervously on our two ww. Marbella totally chilled us out and we are staying that way by taking some more annual leave from work!

Good luck to all on their two ww and to those who are starting tx soon.

Lots of love

Doug and Nicola xx

PS - Funny thought for all you CERAM people, anybody share my opinion that Dr B looks and sounds like Von Smallhausen from 'Allo 'Allo! !?!


----------



## sandyw

Hiya girls

Blimey-being away for 2 weeks and feels like absolute ages with all thats going on over here . Itll probably take me a while to catch up with all thats been happening-looks like there are lots of 2ww waiters ,  wishing you all loads and loads of   

love 
Sandy


----------



## Womb with a View

Welcome "home" Sandy! Hope all is going well. xxx

Doug and Nicola!  That's fantastic news!  Chill, relax and stay positive for the   and here's wishing you a   x

Casey!!  Well done sweets!  That's absolutely the right thing to do, especially when your thoughts and energies are on ttc!  So impressed!  Good luck to you. xxxxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

It's good to see so many people either going over for ET the moment or just returned.  

Me - I went over to IM last week and had 3 embies transferred on Friday. They seem extremely busy there at the moment and I was an hour late seeing Dr Redondo, which was very nerve-wracking.  The lovely Russian nurse Maria had given me a goodie bag by then so I assumed I had something to transfer, it was just the not knowing what.

Now on the 2ww and enjoying it after all the worry last week about what would happen but feel sick at the thought of testing!  Am determined not to analyse any symptoms this time as we all know they mean nothinhg

Hope everyone is doing OK.

Louise


----------



## Elissa

Ali - great news hon - I've probably missed you, but hopefully you'll find a computer while you're over there and let us know how you get on.      

Casey - Am so glad you quit.  It sounded awful.  At least you've still got a job with your old manager.  Way to go girl!!!  Now you can focus on TTC.  

Louise - Glad to hear you've got 3 aboard.  They are so busy at IM aren't they.  We had to wait an hour and a half and it was so uncomfortable (TMI...)  But at least you've got your precious cargo.  Just wanted to wish you loads of luck       and  

Doug and Nichola - welcome back.  It sounds like you're nice and relaxed and are doing the best thing by taking time off work.       and  

To everyone on their 2ww - there are so many of us -      and  

Today I feel much brighter.  I have been feeling so tired and went back to sleep this morning - something I rarely do.  I've had lots of cramps and tender (.)(.)s (TMI sorry) Is this good news or is it another bug together with the progesterone?  dh and I have been driving each other nuts with wondering.  It is dh's birthday tomorrow, so we may do an early test - the way we look at it is, if it is a BFP then he gets the best birthday, if it is a BFN then we say "It was too early and it may be ok by Friday" so we'll probably do one then.  Will let you know if we find out.

Hope everyone has a really good day, whatever stage you're at.

Lots of love, luck and      and  
Elissa XXXX


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Everyone


Elissa - How spooky!!! Its my DH 40th birthday today!!!! then its our Wedding Anniversary on Friday!!!
I so wanted to test early but someone talked me out of it. 

I cant comment on symptons hun I have never ever had any I was hoping to get some this time so I could hope/belive it had worked. Sending you    . Hang in there girl!!

Casey - Well done for quitting there is nothing worse than a c***y job!!

Louise - Sending you   

Hem - I hope u get that call soon try and remain calm and positive!!

AJ - Hope you are ok hun.

Ali - fab news sending you lots of   . 

Misty - How you doing??   

Veroy - Our paths probably crossed and we just didnt realise   

Rsumn - Sending you too lots of sticky   

A big hello to everyone 

Love & Luck to you all Twiggy XXX


----------



## Newday

Hi all

twiggy it's our wedding anniversatry Friday too and we fly out to Spain on saturday

Nervous and excited and scared silly

good luck to everyone in 2WW

Love Dawn


----------



## dougandnicky

Good Luck Dawn,

Hope all goes well for you....    

Love Doug and Nicola


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - Sending you loads and loads of postive vibes - this HAS to be it - it's your turn this time chuck!   

Have a wonderful, succesful time over there!

Deb x


----------



## casey

dawn - sending you lots of     - have a safe trip and keeping everything XXX for you

Louise - good luck for your 2ww 

and good luck for everyone else on 2ww - cant do personals at the mo but will catch up properly later on 

well after my eventful week - more news - i took dd to see a cardiologist due to her having a very fast heartbeat at times - well it turns out she has a heart murmur caused by a hole in her heart - dr said its not an immediate risk to her but will need sorting out after she has her big op in June so me and dh are feeling a bit shocked    - i had planned for this cycle to be as stress free as possible - not really working out that way is it ?? 

caseyxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me to let Roze know that her inbox is full .... popular woman !!

GOOD LUCK Dawn !!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx XXXXX to everyone from
Bluebell


----------



## Elissa

Casey - That must have been a shock.  I'm sorry to hear your DD will need more treatment, but try not to worry.  Silly thing to say - of course you're going to worry.  Do you know what's involved?  Hopefully they'll be able to sort it out with the minimum of intervention.  Fingers crossed.  

Dawn - good luck hon  

Twiggy - that is weird - let's hope we can both give them a wonderful birthday present!!!!  

Helen (HEM) - so glad your call came - good luck sweetie - we're all sending sticky vibes       

Misty, Verona, Louise, Twiggy, Doug and Nicola, Debs and Ali (and anyone else on the      Sending you loads of       and  

Lots of love luck and   to everyone else.

Elissa XXXX


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Everyone 

Just popping in very quickly to say hello 

Dawn - Happy Anniversary and sending you lots of    have a safe journey.

Casey - Sorry to hear about DD I can undersatnd that it must be very worrying but she will be in very safe hands. X

Well we are off to Edinburgh for a few days so I wont be able to catch up on until we get back.

Continued     to everyone on their   .

Love to all Twiggy X


----------



## Elissa

Just a really quick post to let you all know I tested so I could give DH a special present.  

It was a                     

We can hardly believe it!!!!!

We're just hoping this one lasts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will catch up properly later

Loads of love, luck,       and   to you all.  Let's just hope I'm the first of many this week.  Everything crossed for all those of you still waiting.
Elissa XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Wonderful news Elissa!


----------



## Louise999

Wow Elissa - what fabulous news and what a fantastic birthday present for your DH!!!  I'm so pleased for you.  You must be over the moon.

Louise


----------



## Fidget

Elissa

Such fab news hunni

   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veroy

ELISSA,

THTS SUCH WONDERFUL NEWS. MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH, WHAT A BIRTHDAY PRESSIE!!!!!!!

hAVE A WONDERFUL DAY TOGETHER AND LETS HOPE ITS THE START OF MANY MORE +ITIVES THIS WEEK!!!!

LOVE FROM    VERONA X  X X  X


----------



## Kasia

Congratulations, Elissa!!!     

It's the best birthday present you could ever give him  

I'm so happy for you both! 


Kasia


----------



## kone

CONGRATULATIONS ELISSA           
what fantastic news best of luck for a happy healthy pregnancy
Katherine


----------



## PurpleChick

Congratulations Elissa, wishing you and DH all the best for the next 9 months!

PurpleChick


----------



## Plurps

Elissa - holy smoke - HOT NEWS!!!!   

All those about to have ET best of luck 
All those on the 2WW hang in there.

All those of you who have immunology testing in London can you advise me as to where you went and who you saw and why you saw them.  I am waiting for some guru Dr Raj Rai (based at St Marys Paddington) to just call me to fix up an appt.......I have been waiting 2 weeks now. Its ridiculous - and really I think I should look elsewhere so I would be most grateful for any advise


Plurps


----------



## radnorgirl

Elissa

BRILLIANT NEWS!!! Congratulations!!!

This is your turn

Enjoy a happy healthy nine months

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Elissa-
So pleased for you, I had a good feeling about you and was so glad it was well-founded. Brilliant news, roll on a happy and healthy pregnancy!    

Gives the rest of us hope!

Casey, sorry to hear about your DD. I have great faith in medical science, they will be able to help her, I don't doubt it. Hugs to you and your dh xxx

Hi to all the 2wwers and everyone else too!
Better go, lots to do.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Bel

Elissa,

Congratulations!!! 

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

Elissa
          
              

Fantastic news!!!

Many many congratulations what a wonderful present for your DH!!!

Lots of Love
crusoe
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

hello ladies

http://go.reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtml?type=healthNews&storyID=12306272&src=rss/healthNews

Just found this article talking about hypnosis improving IVF success rates

Helen
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Joeyad

Just checking in for the next installments & still can't keep up with it all!!

The main points that have stuck are that there are;

1) Lots of birthdays & anniversaries taking place, so best wishes to all concerned.
2) There are also lots of you on 2ww, so +ve thoughts are on their way to all of you. 
3) A *MASSIVE CONGRATS * to Elissa on her BFP!!
4) According to AJ, Dr Olivares is gorgeous......AJ, exactly how gorgeous?.....on a range of 1-10?? I'm seeing him next Monday & would just like to be prepared!!!

I've had the week from hell which is not helped by the fact that I am getting stressed out about our appointment next week.
On Sunday I found out that my cousin is 3 months pregnant. The hardest part is that she does not have a boyfriend (the father is a "friend"), a job or a place of her own (she is lodging). She spends most of her time partying, drinking & smoking & when my sister told her that she would have to grow up now that she is having a baby her reply was "Why?" She is the most immature 30 year old I know & although she is family & I love her dearly, it was just too much for me to get my head around & I'm afraid I got very tearful about the whole thing.
Then to add to it, on Monday morning I was told at work that I need to go to Hong Kong & China at the beginning of July & an intensive training course for 2 weeks in August!!! Just what I need when I am trying to keep myself as calm as possible about the whole donor thing!!

Sorry to go on & bore you all, but I needed to get it off my chest. Feel much better now.

By the way, does anyone know if it is a problem finding O -ve donors? I've also tested -ve to the CM virus....is this a problem as I thought that most people were +ve??

Thinking of you all

Joxx


----------



## crusoe

Jo
I didn't get to meet Dr. Olivares unfortunately - hopefully I will have better luck when we go over next month.
I can't help you with the O- question but regarding CMV IM told us they don't match according to CMV status (unless the recipant specifically requests it.) Dr redondo told us they don't think CMV status makes any difference and they don't understand the UK obsession with it!!! Other clinics seem to have a different opinion and like most things around IVF I suspect there is more than one truth! We are prepared to go with what IM say (for the moment.)

I can completely understand your upset about your cousin. Life just doesn't seem fair at times - but hang on in there and believe your turn will come. Focus on you not her. 

Love to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Elissa!!!!  That is such wonderful, fabulous, smile-making news!  So pleased for you! Enjoy. xxxxx

Casey - so sorry to hear about your DD and the op.  I am wishing you all the very best for a healthy and happy outcome. Poor you.  So sorry.  xxx

Who else is testing this week?  Lots of luck all     xx

Radongirl - I am a hypnotherapist and practise self-hypnosis, especially during ET.  However, I have to say, I have not practised as much when having ET with the IM in Barcelona as I haven't explained to them what I'm doing and the docs often talk to me during it and break my concentration.  However, next time I intend to ask them to not talk to me (however gorgeous Dr Olivares is!!!) and let me do my thing.  Whilst in the Hammersmith Hopsital's care, I told them I'd be doing the self-hypnosis and not to talk directly to me to ask me a question although if they give me an instruction I can follow it.  They did understand and let me get on with it.  Good luck. xx

Jo - he's definitely a ten!!   Re your cousin.....it is so hurtful and anger-making, isn't it?  Lots of us have been there.  I understand too about the time away in China, etc.  When you're concentrating on IVF you want no other distractions.  Vent all you want here, that's what we all do.  The IM will find you an O -ive donor (I am this group also) but it may take a few weeks instead of a few minutes.  However, I would mention the -ve to the CM virus as you're right, most people are +ve.  Good luck Jo! xx


----------



## nikkiank

Just popped on to say Elissa.... many congratulations on your BFP.... it is so good to see another one     

Jo.... I am CMV neg and I know a few others who are and that hasn't been a problem with getting a CMV neg donor. Can't help you on the O- thing though as I am O+  Also I am really sorry about the situation with your cousin.  I can understand how unfair it seems as I think so too so I am sending you a huge hug...  

Must dash... at work at the moment.

lots of   to those still on the 2ww
much love  
Nikki xxx


----------



## dougandnicky

Jo,

Firstly, I know its hard but try not to worry about other people. We live in the UK town which has the highest teenage pregnancy rate in the country and it is so difficult every day to see young people with pushchairs who have no idea what they are doing. 

My wife is -ve for CMV - our first hospital (the Lister in London) were very concerned about it. They actually forgot to ask us if it mattered to us and just assumed that we would want a -ve donor, meaning we were on their waiting list for nearly 3 years! We looked into it and there is nothing clincally proven about a -ve recipient and a +ve donor and when we told them that we magically got a donor within 2 Weeks! (don't get me started on the Lister!)

We are currently on 2ww from CERAM and they were hardly bothered about at all!!

Hope that helps

Love Doug and Nicola


----------



## radnorgirl

Doug and nicky

Which town is it that has the highest teenage pregnancy rate?

Helen
x


----------



## dougandnicky

Its dear lovely old Swindon! (and don't we know it!)

Love D&N


----------



## Newday

Elissa congratulations well done

Enjoy Love Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Huge congratulations Elissa! So thrilled to hear your got a  

            

Crusoe - glad that you got your drugs sorted out! I would be interested in the details for Luton, if you want to IM me or post them here.

Casey - so sorry to hear about your DD. Wishing you all the best for the op and a good outcome. Hugs  

Helen - hope that you get that call soon!

Twiggy - have a great time in Edinburgh

Ali - you will be there by now! Good luck!

Debs -welcome back! Now take it easy... 

AJ - Hello hun, hope you are all OK, especially your hens! Mine are fed up with all this rain.

Hello to Gigglygirl,


----------



## mini-me

Elissa, congratulations!   
Such fab news and what a lovely birthday prezzie for DH.

Love 
Mini-me xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sorry, mysteriously posted mid-sentence  

Anyway, hello to all!

Love, luck and   to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## nats210

Elissa 
Congratulations to you what wonderful news.    

Quick question for the girls at Ceram, have you heard of you sharing your donors eggs? Will be in touch with Ruth to ask but don't remember this being mentioned.

Nats
x


----------



## Misty C

Hi girls

I am trying hard to keep up with everyone, but forgive me if I've missed someone out. I am obsessed with 'signs' of pregnancy since I don't even have one sore boob never mind 2. They have been blinking sore for months and now not even a twinge, anyway I digress:

HEM - hope you get the call soon, fingers crossed!

Ali - I know you may not see this until you get back but best of luck with your second donor.

Casey - Sorry to hear DD is going to need a little more treatment, I am sure she is in good hands. Good luck also in your new 'old' job - I'm glad you have gone with your instincts.

Doug & Nicola - good luck with 2ww. I think you we test on the same day - along with Virginia - Tuesday 30th? Best of luck.

Sandy - have you caught up yet? What have you been up to?

Louise - congratulations on your 3 embryo's. If you don't mind me asking what date are you testing?

Twiggy -how are you?

Elissa - can't stop smiling and another HUGE, BIG Congratulations!

Plurps - did you get your immunology test?

Jo/Joeyad - I know its upsetting to hear of pregnancies, I go into a teenage huff complete with tears, big pouty lip and dribble. Try to focus on your hopes and dreams, you'll be a great mum and 2nd cousin I'm sure. AJ and the others talk so much sense their advice seems sound.

Us news or 'me' news - I have not one jot of symptoms and am getting agitated. We did get our embryo pictures yesterday and they are beautiful, well I think they are the prettiest things I have ever seen. Off to get tea organised, lots of love and positive thoughts to the 2ww'ers.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## casey

Elissa - congratulations on your BFP im very very happy for you both -     
love caseyxxxx[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 19:38
Thanks everyone for all your kind thoughts and words for dd - i think the shock is wearing off now and im just relieved that its been spotted and can be sorted out

Misty - symptoms or no symptoms mean zilch, nada, niente - hang in there xx

good luck to all the 2ww's - praying we get a bumper crop of BFPs for all of you

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Not been on for a while, school is very busy at the moment especially as its report writing time.

Anyway, firstly a SUPERHUGE CONGRATS to you Elissa, those sticky vibes must have been working well.  Hope you have a great, happy and healthy 9 months.  Have a lovely time on 

Misty, we never had embie pics, treasure them cos you may have to show them as a first photo to your little babs friends!

Nats, when we went for our appointment with Ruth she did say, as does the literature I think, that she shares the eggs between 2 couples if there are a good number.  If there are less than 6 (I think) then they give them all to one donor.  I'd check with Ruth on the numbers, but they definitely run a sharing program, whereas I don't think IM do.

Casey, was sorry to hear about your DD, it must have been a shock for you.  Hope everything works out well for you and your family.

Love to anyone else, especially those on the 2ww. 

Lara x


----------



## MichelleM72

Quickie from me...

Elissa, I am sooooo happy for you and DH!  Congratulations sweetie!    

Sending lots of       to everybody on 2ww!  (Sorry don't want to miss anybody so not naming names).

Lots of love to all you abroadies. 

Michelle


----------



## Womb with a View

Ms Minerva!  Hi to you sweetheart and yes, my chooks are soooooo fed-up with the rain!  Have just been out to them in the pouring rain to whisper sweet nothings through their sleeping area then took the lid off to give them a quick cuddle.....they came belting out and chatting away, bless them!  I gave them some lovely freeze dried mealworms for their troubles and off to bed again they went!  Hope you're well me dear and your chooks are good. xxxxx

Casey - thinking of you and your family.  Hope all goes well. xxx

RS Mum - thinking of you on the dreaded   xxxxx

Misty - hang in there hun.....no signs means nowt!  Signs mean nowt too!!    xxx

To all those about to start tx.....  

To all those on the    

And to all of us in between treatments  

Does anyone know the list of the 2wwers?  I know some of them but there are so many......shall we have a roll call?!! xxx


----------



## Jassie

Hi there ' I´ve just skimmed the messages so far and hope to read them properly soon, but just wanted to use the rest of my 3 minutes online to update you about us!
Well, we had 11 juicy follicles and Dr B collected eight super eggs today, being mixed with DH´s wrigglers in a petri dish as we speak. Very Very Exciting!!
Typical isn´t it I have 1 min 30 secs left and I don´t know what to say! Except bestest of best wishes to all the 2ww-ers and I hope to be joining you soon.
Congrats Elissa!
Thanks for your PM Roz - yes, felt very proud! Hope all´s going well with you...
Jx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
Jassie- Looks like the stern talking to did the trick! Congrats on your lovely juicy eggies,  hope we're congratulating you again in just over 2 weeks...    may all your eggs fertilise and multiply!  

Mrs M & AJ, your poor chooks, when is this rain ever going to stop?! But what do I care, it was 28 degrees today in Greece and we'll be there in 48 hrs time!   Just rub it in, Lisa... Sorry!

I'll try to check in tomorrow b4 we go but in case I don't good luck to the 2wwers (Twiggy, RS Mum, Misty, Louise- have I made any glaring omissions? Sorry if I'm a bit ditsy!)

And good luck also to those going out for tx soon- there are a few cycles coming up i think. Will try to get to an internet café in the last few days of my trip- no chance before then!

love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Gigglygirl - the very best of luck with your treatment. I didn't realise that you were flying out so soon! 

Enjoy the hot sunny weather and think of me and AJ tending our chooks in the rain! 

Talking of eggs (and no, I'm not starting terrible egg yolks jokes again with AJ!)  well done Jassie on a bumper crop. Sending you fertilisation vibes.   

Misty - I have never had embie pics, in fact the last couple of times, I didn't get to see them before transfer.....maybe it was for the best......

I do remember seeing them when I conceived DD though, when she is old enough I will tell her that I saw her through a microscope when she was only 4 cells. Mind blowing!

Jules
xxx


----------



## GSD

Hi Girls,

just back from IM with 2 frosties on board as part of our 1st refund program go....and met the YUMMY Dr O!  This is my 9th transfer so.....hoping and wishing...stressed already! Back to work today to...( am a head teacher) and now wondering if i did the right thing!

still catching up and finding out all about you all...but sending all loves for rainbows and wishes    

please send bubbles and baby dust my way

G


----------



## Elissa

Firstly I'd just like to thank pretty much all of you for your IMs and PMs - I really have felt the vibes today and hopefully our little one/s, who we're naming O Positive by the way (cos its the only thing we know for sure about the embryos that were put back) listen to all those of you telling them to stick to me and grow big and strong.

We have just been out to a really wonderful restaurant to celebrate both dh's birthday and our    The food was just mouthwatering and it was worth every penny.  (If you are ever near Kilsby its called Hunt House.)

Down to important things 

GSD - Have sent you some bubbles and here are the sticky vibes and       and   Good luck hon - may you get your   this time - It was our 9th try and 8th tx so you see good things do happen if you persist long enough.  I know we have a long way to go but this one feels like its staying this time.

Jules and AJ - look after your chooks and AJ I agree - Olivares is a 10! (although I'd stick with my dh over him anyday)

Lisa - What can I say except may you have a wonderful trip and return with a bumper crop that flourish and grow healthy and strong      and  

Jassie - Wow good luck with your tx hon.      and   

Michelle - so pleased by your PM may they both grow healthy and happy

Lara - Hang on in there with your reports - I remember it well and hated every minute - so glad I don't have to do them anymore.  We are on   I hope we never have to come down!!!

Misty - Casey is right sometimes no symptoms is best.  Try not to worry      and  

Casey -  Glad to hear you're finding the positives as regards DD.  Hope things work out for you all  

Jo - Sorry about your cousin - its always the way and its so aggravating when it happens.  Here's hoping you won't be far behind her!!!      and  

Helen (HEM) - Hang in there and hopefully it will all work out - let me know when you're back and maybe we can talk.      and  

To all those of you who are still waiting      and   May you experience the joy we're feeling now.  GOOD LUCK

Loads of love hugs and thanks
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## HEM

Elissa I am so pleased for you - The best news ever!!!!! It made my day when I got yor text!!

My news is not so good went on Wednesday for ET of the donor to be told that the eggs were of low quality ( black eggs what ever they are) and they were going to use (hopefully) on Friday a donor with a bumper crop to share with me and the original patient.  Could I come back Friday - well my mobile phone ran out of juice by the time we had rebooked the flights and accommodation, froze DP's sample as he coul not get bck on Friday as he has a presentation on that day and a backup sample just in case the first one was not right — two samples in a day !!!!!!TMI there really. We had to call a friend in the UK as we had no internet access to change the booking.  

I am flying out today for a 9.30 appointment on Friday for bloods and scan and a chat with the  Dr and then and only then after she has retrieved the donor eggs will she decide if the treatment is a viable proposition.  It there is not enough the treatment will be cancelled and we start the process again. Apparently normall the treatment would have been cancelled and I am lucky to have this possibility.

If there is enough I have to come back on Monday (Bank Holiday!!) and have ET.  
So I can't say anything til Friday!!! Got to juggle work flying at 2.00 again today - only got in at 1.00 a.m. this morning pack again and off again though no guarantee of anything I am not holding my breath just hoping for good news

I have missed so much in one day so I will catch up with everyone soon - Good luck to all those on 2WW and having treatment! It is so good to be able to chat to people going through the same experience - therapy in itself!!!!
  
Helen


----------



## RSMUM

Giggly - ALL THE VERY, VERY.VERY best of LUCK sweets!!     Will be thinking of you and crossing everything!     

HEM - How awful for this to happen - what a palaver! SOO hope it all goes ok Friday.

Casey - so sorry to hear about your doctor's news about your DD  - it must have been a terrible shock..thinking of you

Who asked about Dr. O? I'd give him at least an 11 - yum! 

who mentioned hot water bottled on the tum but said " not after ET"? wondered why..haven't done it this time but have tried that before..v. comforting..

AJ - thanks for the lovely IM's - and I just love hearing about your little ones - soo sweet, I can just picture it!

Jassie - great news! It wasn't you I was grinning stupidly at in the waiting room last Wed then? Thinking of you - it's all sound good isn't it?! Excellent ! 

GSD - welcome to the 2ww and all the madness that goes with it!   

Jules - My DD is now starting to understand all about IVF and asked me straight out how many eggs we had when we were in Spain! I joined ACebabes and she is now and ACEkid so she's very proud and was happy to inform me that if she has a brother or sister they would be one too! It was soo hard not to cry happy, proud, scared, excited tears ..luckily she spotted the ice cream on the menu that very second!   

So sorry to ALL the people I haven't mentioned...HUGE STICKY thoughts to all of us on the dreaded 2ww and         to you all wherever you are on this rocky road..

take care,

Rsmum x


----------



## safarigirl

Elissa - what wonderful news to come back to , big congratualtions to you and your DH - what great news for his birthday - you probably didnt even have to get him a present!!!!! ....... we are having lots of positive results which is so encouraging - not to mention all the babies been born.
Hoping you have a wonderful 8 months ahead of you .....


----------



## Veroy

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to let you know I tested this afternoon 11dp3dt................and am PREGNANT!!!!!! We are totally gobsmacked as I was convinced it hadnt worked...Thanks for your support. Must mail Ruth now and tell her !!!

Love fro  Verona  x x x x


----------



## safarigirl

Verona - what fabulous news!  You must be delighted. sending big congrats, hugs, love and special thoughts to you and DH ....
roll on bfp's .......


----------



## Womb with a View

Wow-weeeeeee! Verona, that is just fabulous news! Many congratulations to you and your DH.

xxxx[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 14:55Twiggy - hope you enjoyed your time in bonny Scotland.....thinking of you and I think you're at day 11 now (correct)? Heaps of good luck sweetheart and lots of  for testing. xxxxx


----------



## Rosalind

Wow and congratulations to all the   that are happening.
We got back from Ceram on Monday after our consultation. Relieved that Ruth and Dr. B have agreed to let me use my eggs, or at least give it a go.
I need to get my drugs and wondered if anyone has got any numbers of cheap chemists.
I vaguely remember seeing some posts on this issue, but can't find them.
I find it really encouraging seeing all the new pregnancies.
Roz


----------



## Kasia

CONGRATULATIONS, Veroy!!! 

   

You and your DH must be over the moon. 

You are very brave to test early  But it sure was worth it!




Kasia


----------



## Womb with a View

Ladies and gents - here is my memory bank on current 2wwers!  Twiggy, Misty, RS Mum, Doug and Nicky, Louise, GDS (so hoping that this is the ONE for you)!!!  Hope I haven't missed anyone.  Does anyone know the order of testing?  I think it's as I've listed.  Good luck to you all. xxxxxxxxxxx

Jassie - that's great news!  Good luck for ET. xx

Cesca - how was your blood level?  Good I hope. xx

Ali - hope ET went well yesterday? Thinking of you. xx

Hem - sorry you're donor's cycle was not successful but wishing you all the very, very best for the weekend and ET with your new, fab donor.  Sticky, sticky vibes. xxxx

Dawn - happy anniversay for tomorrow, have a good flight and good luck for tx!!!!  xx

Plurps - not sure anyone answered your question re immuniology testing, so here goes....I went to the ARGC for immune stuff but only because, at that time, I was going to use my own eggs and the ARGC have a great success rate.  However, not sure they now do immune stuff for overseas patients but they're seeing me because I signed up with them 14 months ago.  The Lister is supposed to be very good.  Good luck!  xxxxx

Joeyd - I am now going to the ARGC tomorrow to have my CMV status elicited via blood test.  Apparently, the ARGC tell me, it is important to match your donor if you are CMV -ive but if you're not, it doesn't make any difference.  So, off I go and I will tell the IM the result.  I am hoping I am CMV +ive as it's one less thing to worry about and one less criteria for the donor to match!  The IM have said they will match me if I'm CMV -ive.  They're very accomodating, but I guess you have to know your "stuff" to make these requests in the first place! Good luck! xx

Nikki - you're next for tx aren't you?  Thinking of you, good luck sweets. xxx

Crusoe - hope you're ok today and feeling tonnes more positive (remember, failure is not an option!  Especially when you're on the Refund Programme!  Let the IM take the pressure and the strain of it all.) xxx

Lisa - have a great trip and masses of sticky vibes. xxxxxxxx

Rosalind - that's great news and good luck for tx.  Can't help on the meds though. xxx


----------



## Elissa

Verona -              
You must be on   and   getting a      
Well done hon - hope we will see a lot of each other on here over the next 8 and a half months.

Rosalind - I posted details of a chemist in London, on page 1, who does the meds that IM use.  I'm not sure if they'll have what you want but as they are one of the biggest chemists in the country they just might.  Try them if you want (I don't know if they're cheap though): 

John Bell & Croyden
50-54 Wigmore Street
London
W1
Tel: 020 7935 5555

To everyone else still waiting: More   s wanted here for you all -       and loads of   and sticky vibes.
Elissa XXXXXXXXX


----------



## nikkiank

OMG  another   how simply wonderful.     Congratulations Verona!  

Hi AJ.... been keeping a low profile recently as I haven't had much going on.  I am due out to CERAM in early July     just waiting for my dates to come through.  And I am 42 today!!!!!  Or as I like to say.... 24 again and again.  

Sending all you 2wwters lots of    and  

Nikki xx


----------



## PurpleChick

Congratulations to you, Verona.  Lovely to see another   on the boards.

Best of luck to all the 2WW'rs.  Lots of         to you all.

PurpleChick


----------



## cesca

Hi I wonder if anyone can help me with my oestrodial result! I am downregulating for donor egg transfer in a few weeks time and I have had my bleed and on day 3 I was told i needed an oestrodial blood test . I have had a few ups and downs with my local clinic recently as they wanted to charge me £800 for one blood test and one scan! Anyway I managed to persuade them that I would pay as you go and fax the results myself to Spain. So today when I had my blood test and got the results they would not explain the result to me at all . So as its too late for Ruth to help in Spain I wondered if anyone knew if 73 was a good result or bad and will i need another blood test?
I will be so grateful if someone can help as I'm worried. 
Thanks Cescaxxx


Nikki Happy Birthday    


Verona   how fantastic  well done


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Cesca

Sorry to hear about your problems with your clinic.  I'll try to help you with my own experience.

E2 or estradiol is measured to check your ovarian function.  In your case they want to determine your ovaries are now inactive after down-regging.  A low number is good.  

Some clinics continue to monitor E2 levels when building up your lining as the E2 rises the longer you take the HRT medication.  

There are no typical values to measure against, but after starting the HRT, mine started at about 1100 and eventually went above 2000.

Your main clinic will advise if you need to continue monitoring your E2 levels.

I hope this helps you.

Good luck with everything 

PurpleChick


----------



## kone

Congratulations Verona what great news.      
HI Cesca i had my day 2/3 oestrodial test on Tuesday got my result yesterday and it was 55 Ruth said that was perfect so i am guessing yours is fine as well although better check with Ruth in the morning.Good luck with your treatment.
Hi to everyone else i am from the lazy school of posters can not do the personals that so many of you manage,but good luck to all you 2ww ladies and everyone else wherever you are on the long and rocky road to motherhood.
Katherine


----------



## Lara B

Verona - great news  , this board is really looking good at the moment, hope the trend continues for when its my turn.  

GSD, good luck with the 2ww, hope you get that BFP.

Jassie, well done on your bumper crop, some   to help your embies along.

Love Lara x


----------



## Newday

Verona     

Fantastic news.

Cesca when I had my blood test my result was less than 73 which I was told was fine apparently the test at my clinic doesn't go any lower.

Had my scan this morning lining a respectable 9.3 EC planned for Sunday and ET Tuesday so still a few days to grow a little more.

Donor's scan went well yesterday so at the moment everything looks OK.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Elissa

Dawn - Great news on your lining - mine was only 8.3 and it took so yours sounds perfect!    

Nikki - Did I read your post right - is it your birthday - if so     Hope this is the year for you  

Lara - let's hope you join us soon  

     and loads of   to all of us
Elissa XXXXXX


----------



## kathflan

Hi, your probably sick of getting asked this question, but i am looking into going to spain for egg donation and unsure which clinic to go to. Either IVI valencia, IVI Barcelona or Ceram. Can any one share their experiences with me..


----------



## Ms Minerva

Welcome Kathflan! I can't really answer your question, as I haven't had treatment yet, only our initial consultation, but I am sure that you will find lots of good advice on here. Good luck with your treatment!

Verona - huge congratulations on your 

         

Niki - happy birthday!  42 is a very good age to be! 

Cesca - glad that you got an answer to your question, good luck with treatment.

Rosalind - there is a whole thread on getting hold of cheap drugs (that sounds terrible doesn't it!) here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.0.html

Crusoe - hope that you are coping OK. Sending you 

AJ - thank you for the IMs hun. I have no idea if I am CMV - or +. IVI took loads of blood tests, so I will leave it all in there (hopefully) capable hands. BTW, although all my immune tests have come back negative, the ARGC have still always put me on heparin and aspirin, to improve the blood flow and have also had steroids when I had assisted hatching, though I was never sure why, I just took what I was given! I don't know if IVI will also use heparin and aspirin - I will have to ask.

HEM - so sorry to hear that things are not going too smoothly, but the very best of luck for ET at the weekend with your new donor.

Love and luck to all the 2ww-ers, aka the knicker checkers, sniffers, stabbers, pill poppers, patch stickers "ladies in waiting" and plain old thumb twiddlers like me!



Jules
xxx


----------



## GSD

Helloooo 

thanks so much for the bubbles...i might sound silly but they really mean  a lot 

Dawn...good luck with your TX i think we have chatted on another BB under different guises..i think we were harvest mice together so extra special   coming your way

Elissa....fantasic news on you BFP...i had read your 2ww diary avidly and you story gives me hope  and i am sure this little one / ones will stick around

Lara...thanks for your good wishes hun lets hope the posititives last a loooooong time eh

verona....FANTASTIC NEWS  

rsmum...Thanks for the welcome and the sticky thoughts

Hem ...so sorry about all the messing about and hope it all works out xxxxxxxxxxx

AJ....my test date is 6th June ... 

hi to every one else too

G


----------



## nikkiank

Ladies... thank you for my birthday messages..... we have just been out for a meal and I am 'as full as an egg'..... Is this a northern term?? My Dh is from Yorkshire and it is one of his.... we don't say this in the middle of the country....   

Night night and catch you all soon... 
love Nikki xx


----------



## RSMUM

Never heard that one! But glad you had a nice meal Nicky - hope you had a wonderful birthday with lots fo ncie pressies etc..!

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone and send my congrats to Verona! That's amazing! So you and Elissa are probably meetign up there on  , hope to see you there soon! All the best to you both for a happy, healthy pregnancy!

As for me, DD's birthday party went really well, it certainly took my mind of things for a few hours and the magician even had the grown-ups  . I felt pretty emotional, so grateful to have my DD and so happy to see my friends who came to help, and so sad to think if we have to move I'll have to start all over again trying to settle and this time with the added worry of upsetting little R..ah well, at least a good time was had by all  and it took my mind of symptom-searching for a bit!

Sticky thoughts to all us 2ww-ers...and      to you all..

Deb x


----------



## Veroy

Good Morning

I just wanted to thank everyone for their good wishes and congratulations!!!

I will let you know blood results when I get them.  The very best of luck to all those on 2ww and also to girls going for treatment.

Thanx#
Love from  Verona x x x x x


----------



## atticus

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I can't remember al the kind peeps who gave me advice about excercise and caffeine along with Radnor girl but a BIG thankyou..

Have not been on the site for a rew days and my god it moves fast!!!

Now have AO so am madly trying to book accom in BCN.

Aboout to have a cup of filter ( whoops - sorry ..but will giveup soon..) 

Still running but will prob give up soon and I also ride but again will give up soon .( bl*ody hell, think I will have to join a nunnery for a couple of weeks or something ..).With all the things i'm giving up..

Am about to start stimming (today).

have read that some of you girls find one of the medics rather attractive in one of the clinics in BCN. Thought i was the only one!
Have a HUGE crush on mine - bit juvenile I know - but maybe the mind kind of tricks you into it to make it all abit more interesting - cuz lets face it - injections, scans and the huge emotional rollercoaster aint exactly a barrel of laughs..

Well, thanks for all your support - hope its OK to pop in n chat while I'm in BCN. Will have lotsa time on my hands i guess - n will prob feel a bit glum at times. Often feel a bit isolated (like everyone else i guess)


Well big HUGS and BEST wishes to everyone..

ATTIxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Morning ladies!

have been off line for over a week-our pc blew up!phew all sorted now(new pc).
am trying to catch up with everyones news,but so much to read,boy you can all chat!
Have noticed we have 2 new  ,s!well done to Verona and Elissa!
think things are picking up for us all at last,heres hoping for a bumper crop of    this summer!.

My new is that Ruth has found us another donor so im hoping for treatment in July.AF arrived on monday so am back on the pill,again.Although hopefully for the last time!

Cant do any personnal as i havent caught up yet with everyones news,but have been thinking of you all.Good luck to all on 2ww,and just about to embark on treatment.

love to all

Badger


----------



## cesca

Hi girls    Had an email from Ruth this am, everything is fine re my blood test. Thanks for the replies , with the vast knowledge we have on this board it suprising we still listen to the docs!! 

Badger welcome back! hope the new PC behaves itself. fantastic news about your new donor .

Deb  glad your Dd had a good birthday. magicians always go down well !Keeping fingers crossed for you xxx

Dawn  sounds like a good lining well done ,it can only get better too! Good luck for Tuesday xx

Katherine  We seem to be cycling together its so exciting isn't it.  Good luck xx

Purplechick  thanks for the advise its always good to know someone can help!

Nikki  glad your tummy felt as "full as an egg" you obviosly enjoyed the meal!!  You may have to do a bit of this      to get it down again!!!  42 is no age wait till you get to the giddy heights of 45!! 

well ladies best of luck to us all Cescaxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

......or 47!!!! x[br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 11:17Hey! Just thought of something.....for once my age is "for" me......the government are going to raise the retirement age to 68 ......but only for those under the age of 47!!!! Er......hope I have a baby before then....


----------



## sabina2

hi girls - this is the fastest moving thread ever  

hi jules - aka mrs minerva - hope you are well.  can't wait to hear your next exciting instalment     

cesca - sure you have had many answers to your e2 question - but your level is excellent. for example my day one fsh is usually 6.9 (good) and day 1 oestradial is 169 (not so good should be less than 100). high oestradial can mask high fsh but no one has ever explained how levels equate.  usually by day 2 my e2 has shot up to 260ish and then continues to rise.  e2 should be read in conjunction with fsh.  hope that helps a bit  good luck though with your clinic and treatment there      sorry just realized you had an answer from ruth.

nikki - many happy returns   my dh who is an ozzie says - full as a fat girl's sock (no offence intended) when he has rather overdone it 

girls - tx so much for your heartening response to my shallowness vis waiting rooms and horrid loos at consulting rooms 

am getting bloods done at argc (my previous clinic) and will get scans done at london women's clinic.  

well done to the bfps        and good luck to all the 2wwers


----------



## Plurps

just a quickie can somebody translate '15dp3dt'  Not that it refers to me but I keep seeing this kind of secret code and not a clue what it means...

Plurps


----------



## sabina2

hi plurps

'15dp3dt' = 15 days post 3 day transfer (the embryos were 3 days old when transferred as opposed to 5 day transfer)


----------



## Kasia

Hi Plurps,

It means 15 days past a 3 day transfer. In other words, if your ET was on the 3rd day after the EC, it's called a 3-day transfer. You can have 2-day, 3-day and 5-day transfers I think.

Hope that is correct!  And that it answers your question. I was confused about these abbreviations too at first.

AJ - My DP is happy about the pension thing too! Being self-employed, it doesn't really affect me - I'll have to work till I'm 90 probably 

Good luck to the 2WWaiters - who is testing next

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a lovely Bank Holiday weekend!

Kasia



Plurps said:


> just a quickie can somebody translate '15dp3dt' Not that it refers to me but I keep seeing this kind of secret code and not a clue what it means...
> 
> Plurps


----------



## HEM

Hi

Just a quick note went to IVIB this morning and ET is on Monday.
I realy thought it would be cancelled but the 2nd donor produced a crop full of eggs and she is proven which makes it so much better. Still shaking from relief !!!!

Catch up with everyone shortly.

Helen


----------



## Misty C

Hello abroadies

Well I am still symptom free and even imagining I may have a slight make-believe nausea feeling if I focus really hard!

Lara B – the clinic are good at giving us photos of our embies.  I still treasure the picture of the last two.  This time the pictures were sent by e-mail and I have printed all 3 on one photo sheet.  They are the first thing I see in the morning and last thing I see at night.  

Michelle – how are you keeping, when is your second scan to take place?

AJ – well done on the 2ww list.  I was having trouble keeping up.  I test Tuesday 30th May.  I am glad you are cheered by the pension news!!!

Jassie – great news of EC, when will the transfer be for you?  Keep us posted.

Lisa/Gigglygirl – Greece sounds so warm and wonderful – 28 degrees!  As my heating broken down yesterday I can’t even pretend to be somewhere hot so a bit envious!

Dawn – good luck with transfer.

Ms Minerva./Jules – we were really blessed having our embie pictures and we treasure them.  I didn’t get to see them before each transfer, our doctor said they photograph each embryo transferred as they must match up all their data.

GSD – good luck on the 2ww, hope you have lots of things to distract you!

Elissa – is the news sinking in yet?  

Helen – Still thinking of you today and just got the news that transfer will take place on Monday – good luck!

Verona – CONGRATUALTIONS!  What fantastic news a BFP!

Roz – hope you find a chemist that can help you and really pleased everything is going to plan for you.

Nikki – sounds like you had a wonderful birthday!  Lots of belated birthday wishes.

Atticus – keep posting!

Badger – congratulations on your new donor!

Lots of love to everyone and good luck to those still on the 2ww (seems like a lifetime doesn't it!).

Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## dougandnicky

Hi Misty

This 2ww drags on forever, we are blood testing the same day as you but I think we are going to do a pregnancy test the day before. In fact, I know we are cos we bought the kit today!!

Loads of    and     to you and everybody else on the 2ww and to those who are flying out soon!

Love Doug and Nicola


----------



## Misty C

Hi Doug and Nicola

You made me laugh!  I have 3 kits upstairs and I know we will have to hold out to Tuesday.  DH is determined that its going to be done on the date the doctor said.  He is not normally like this, so will have to go with his wishes, like me he is probably terrified!

Best of luck and lots of love for the final few days of the 2ww - I am sure it is going to feel like our longest weekend yet, so lets get lots of distractions planned.

Love Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Wishing all the 2ww lots of luck!

Blowing you loads of bubbles to bring you luck

Helen
x


----------



## Ali40

Hi Everyone

In Barcelona!!

Firstly Elissa - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S .......... a happy heathy 9 months you you and a happy healthy little one at the end.  Am so thrilled for you.

Haven´t got time to catch up with all the goings on - but just to let you all know we had a similar situation to Elissa.

8 eggs, 4 fertilized, 2 embies put back, one grade 10, one grade 8, they were 2 & 4 cells but don´t know which was which. Two frozen which are grade 8 & 7.  Thought that number of cells sounded low - so many of you quote 8 cell - but Dr R said for two days this was normal.  I test on June 7th - it seems a life time away.  Trying to be stress free but dealing with estate and letting agents from abroad has been a nightmare.

Hello to everyone - thank you for all your good wishes am keeping everything crossed for all of us on this 2ww now!!!  I can´t believe I am in it now myself.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## crusoe

Flipping hec....
I spend a day away from this board and there is already so much to catch up!!!

First of all huge congratulations to Verona on your   - so pleased for you.

I also wanted to check in and wish Dawn and Gigglygirl lots and lots and lots of luck for treatment.    Dawn a lining of 9.3 sounds pretty good to me!!! Gigglygirl I hope you have a fab holiday prior to your treatment. You should be lovely and relaxed   and chilled out.

There are so many people on the 2ww!!
MistyC good luck holding out on testing until Tuesday. You have more will power than me. I am one of those that just keeps testing whatever the result. I keep the pregnancy testing market in business and when I got my BFP I even made my DH do a test too as a control so we could check the tests work properly!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Doug and Nicola - I think you are testing the same day - so wishing you lots of luck too. There is going to be much nail biting on Tuesday.   

Badger - great news that Ruth has found you a donor. It is such a good feeling to know you have a donor and things are starting to happen!

Atticus - I was interested to see that you are going to CEFER - they are one of the clinics I looked at. They were very helpful and the only thing that put me off a tiny bit was that I hadn't read of many people going there, but I know it is popular with the Spanish. I will be very interested in how you find treatment there and wish you every success  

Ali - I have been thinking of you this week and I am so glad everything has gone smoothly. I hope the 2ww passes as quickly as possible.  

Helen - good luck on Monday with your ET  

RS Mum - when do you test? Your DD's party sounded great. I adore magic and we had a magician at our wedding!! I saw one of my dream jobs advertised recently. I am a Chartered Librarian and the Magic Circle in London wanted a librarian!! Really wish I had gone for it!!

Cesca - hope you got the info you need about your blood test - sorry i can't help - all way above my head.

AJ - hope all is well with you and you are looking forward to July!!!

Finally Bel - how are you. Are plans for your FET still going ahead?

Not much news from me - I finish the mix of Belara / Yasmin that I am now on, on Tuesday and all being well start on the patches Saturday (ish) - just praying we get to the patches stage this time!!! Starting to get very very nervous and a little bit excited too. DH is just freaking out about the money!!!

Finally ...
lots of luck and love to everyone (especially the 2ww's - wishing you all a relaxing and happy Bank Holiday weekend. 

crusoe
xx


----------



## Elissa

Alison - Brilliant news on your et hon.  They sound about the same as ours - let's hope you get the same result as us.       and  

That goes for all of you on the         and  

Crusoe - You had me   with you asking dh to use a hpt. Brilliant!!!!

Badger - so glad you've got your donor hon -    

Misty - just about sinking in - oh I hope you get a BFP too then we can do this together XXXXX

Helen - So glad its all go for Mon - see my pm XXXXX

Kasia - how are you doing now?  Hope everything is going well. XXXXX

We had the bHCG result today (day 14) - apparently they like 100 to 150 at day 15 and we got 590!!!!  We are over the moon.  We have our first scan booked in for June 9th (the 6 week one) and should find out then how many.

Lots of luck, love,        and loads of   to all of us
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Misty C

Morning abroadies

Couldn't sleep so thought I would catch up early as we are going to the Science Centre today to keep me distracted -I am sure I'll enjoy it as well. 

Ali - good luck in Barcelona and with your 2 embies.  You'll get through the 2ww and the 7th June will be here before you know it. 

Crusoe - with your research into pregnancy testers, which would you recommend?  You made me laugh at the thought of DH and you BOTH testing at the same time, you sound just as mad as me!!!!

Elissa - WOW what fantastic blood results, I can hardly wait until your scan!  How are you keeping just now, still on cloud 9 I am sure, are you resting enough?

Hi to everyone and have a great day.

Love 'n' hugs 

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all
just thought I'd report in before we go to the airport.

Flying this morning DH having big needle tomorrow at 9am (8am here) and hopefully ET Tuesday

Good luck to all those testing while I'm away

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Dawn - we'll be thinking of you on Tuesday!

How are you doing Misty? I'm a wreck -really depressed this morning..no symptoms whatsoever..keep going over and over in my mind what I should have done on my 2 days rest and what actaully happened ( nothing dramatic, just family stress!   Hope you enjoy the Science Thingy - think perhaps I'll take DD out - although she still has hours of present-unwrapping to do!


----------



## casey

aww debs - you sound as tho you are having a really tough time - your post brought it back to me how awful the 2ww can be - it means nothing that you have no sysmptoms and you wont have done anything to damage your embies chances in the first couple of days - I know you know this but its hard to tell yourself when you have a little   in your ear whispering away 
hang in there and hope you chase those blues away until test day 
thinking of you
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Debs

3rd time lucky – more screen freezing.  The only thing is the post is getting shorter and shorter!

As everyone has advised me here on FF no ‘symptoms’ don’t mean a thing, and AJ said ‘symptoms’ don’t mean a thing either!  Our doc reassured me after our stressful journey home that he had a patient who had a transfer and travelled a few hours after it, she conceived. So no more stressing over your rest period, just think of a lovely sunny deserted beach, the warmth of the sun and just feel the stress melt away.  The thought of all that water makes me wee though so be prepared for a dash!

Casey  - good morning to you, how is the weather with you?  Its wet and dull here.

Take care 

Love Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks girls - I should know better  - it's always a week later that the ol' Progesterone blues really start to hit! Of course, it's so stressful at home with all the ups-and-downs of DH's possible new jobs and possible moves to various places abroad so I'm also sad to think of leaving my friends and taking the little one to a new place, but it's nothing compared to all the stuff you've had to face recently Casey with your DD and your work, my heart goes out to you - soo glad your pld boss took you back! By the way, how's the running going?

Thanks, you two, for being there when I needed you..big hugs



D x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Ali - your embies sound perfect, 2 to 4 cells is exactly where they should be at 2 days sweetie (8 cells would have been a 3 day embie).  Good luck for the 2ww. xx    

Helen - good luck for et on Monday. xx  

Elissa - wow!  Fantastic levels, could it be double trouble?   

To all the 2wwers, hang on in there - easier said than done I know! Sending you all positive vibes       and hugs. xx  

Had my appointment yesterday and we have decided to definitely do DE, as well as trying naturally - to which DH said thank you to doc with a grin on his face!!    Thankfully she found it funny!  It could happen naturally because of inhibin B results and still ovulating normally, but we're not counting our chickens.  We could have DE as soon as this summer, but it has come out more expensive than we thought, so we haven't made our minds up 100% about using our clininc. We really want to as we know them.  Does £7K - £7.5K sound reasonable for absolutely everything included?  Decisions, decisions!

Anyway must dash, got school work to do.  This is the half term where most teachers have to do report writing or test marking - I've got both!  Better make a start while DH is at the golf.

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

So pleased to see some happy news on here in the last 2 weeks. Congratulations to BFP girls...let's hope the trend continues for all you 2ww'ers!! I know that this really is the worst bit and I wish you all loads and loads of luck.

Crusoe - Glad you are getting excited for your treatment. I really, really hope that it is finally your turn. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. Hopefully I won't be too far behind you(as usual!). Our FET is 14th June all being well. How's Bertie doing?

AJ - How are you doing. When is your next treatment?

RSMUM - Thinking of you loads. I will keep everything crossed for you. When is test date?x

Hi to everyone else, wishing you ALL love and luck on your journey's.

Bel,xxxx


----------



## sandyw

Hello girls

Wow- so much is happening - congrats verona and elissa   keep us posted on the scan news-cant wait to hear

For Twiggy, Misty, RS Mum, Doug and Nicky, Louise, GDS , alison (and those that I may have left out)wishing you loads of sticky vibes and thinking of you all during the wait and crossing all fingers and toes   

Dawn and Helen- best of luck for next week 

sandy


----------



## Rosalind

Just wanted to thank everyone for your posts on cheap drugs and kind words.

Jassie- Hope you are OK always thinking of you. Hope your embies are doing what they should.

Nicky & Doug- Hope your 2ww goes a bit faster.

Hope you all are getting positive vibes from all the  .

My DH thought that the video at Ceram was wonderful!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure you all know what i mean.
He'll kill me for saying that. 
Roz


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Misty - In my experience First response are the best home tests to use! My DH got a negative by the way (sadly) just in case anyone was wondering!!

RSMUM - sorry you have been feeling a bit down. The lack of symptoms means absolutely nothing. Hang on in there!!.

Bel - I think you might just beat me to transfer this time. I think we will be in Spain on the 14th  but I think transfer will be around 15th 16th, but who knows I might be the 14th too. Wishing you loads of luck with your frosties. I will be thinking of you. What is it with us and treatment at the sametime?!

dawn - good luck to you. I was telling my DH about your DH and the big needle. He went very quiet! I think he thinks he is very lucky I let him get away without having the meosis test IM wanted. The words bruising, and surgical truss put him off big time!! Even a needle would be far too much to cope with.

Love to all especially the 2ww's

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Elissa

Debs - glad to hear you sound a bit brighter, the start of the second week is always so hard.  I just hope this one pays off for you.

Misty and Debs - No symptoms means nothing - just stay  , try to relax, and we'll send you bubbles and  

To all on the         and loads of sticky vibes and  

Mini-Me - glad to hear you're getting sorted out.  The natural part sounds much more fun       Let's hope it works, but if not the DE sounds like a good move.

Dawn - Good luck for Tues!

Thanks again for all your support everyone, will let you know how many on the 9th.  I won't be disappointed whatever the result, After 8 txs, one or two will be a miracle and we'll be happy with either as long as they're healthy and happy.

Loads of love, luck and   
Elissa XXX


----------



## KEB

Hi Abroadies

Hope you don't mind me popping in but I just had to say a big congratulations to Elissa on her beta result. What a great number for day 14. Hope it has reassured you a little. Looking forward to your news from your first scan - I think it could be twins!

Lots of love

Kate


----------



## cesca

Elissa  fantastic beta result as you say I'm sure you are so chuffed just to be pregnant regardless on how many there are !!  You can worry about that later!!     wishing you all the best love n hugs Cescaxxx

Debs try and stay positive I know how hard it is when you don't get symptoms but as all the girls have said before that doesn't mean a thing Stay strong xx   

Ali  your embies sound prefect ...... go girl down the 2ww!!!  Best of luckxxx     

Mini-me  hey hey oh natural sounds great go for it!! You can but try ....  hard!!   If not then just follow us  we're all on the DE roller coaster ...not as much fun but nearly as exciting!!!

Dawn.. good luck for Tuesday xxx

Crusoe  Has DH had his Beta blood test yet!!!  Don't give up yet     

I start my prognova on Monday  nearly there!!

Love to all on the 2ww and the best of luck xxx  Have a good weekend.


----------



## nosnic

A quick query for all you ceram girls, I am about to start DE treatment, but AF has arrived over a week early, 
Is ceram open on Sundays? I need to have a conversation with someone to know what to do, 
I don't know whether to start the pill or have the prostap injection, I guess this is all down to timing.....
This is all complicated by the fact that we are away in the country for the weekend...

any help would be greatly appreciated

Nosnic


----------



## Misty C

Morning Abroadies

The sun hasn't a clue if it should stay out or hide behind grey clouds!!  A bit like me really.....

Mini-me - prices vary so much, and it depends what treatments you are looking for, and where.  We have thrown all our old stuff out but we asked nearly all the clinics in the UK to supply info, by post or internet.  Then we researched abroad - asking the clinic if you can speak to someone in UK who has used their clinic - and had a result.  Our costs were much less than your estimate and for that we have 2/3 eggs from a donor, no more.  All tx are fresh, ICSI is performed, it includes accommodation taxi fares etc. but the clinic is in Poland and we have yet to have a positive result.  Good luck with your investigations.

Kate, Bel & Sandy - hello guys, thanks for your well wishing messages they do help!  Is anyone planning any new steps on this rollercoaster soon?

Roz - I haven't seen the Ceram video so i don't have a clue - spill girl!

Crusoe - first response is what we have so that's good to know.  So pleased that DH got a negative, phew!

Cesca - did you ever find a 'pet' sitter?

Nosnic - have you tried to contact the clinic today just to check if they are open.  I am afraid I haven't used their clinic and can't help otherwise.  Have you tried asking the nurse on FF?  Hope you get your answers.

I think I have hit a 'down' day today, not feeling optimistic and in some ways just wanting to get it over with, then never wanting Tuesday to come.  I will snap out of it before I start work and have to listen to people with real problems I suppose (please let me by sympathetic!).  Anyway if the sun would stay out that would help.  

Have a good day everyone.

Love 

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Rosalind

Misty C,
you know, the kind of video that helps a DH produce his !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm such a cow aren't i, but i couldn't help but laugh when my DH surfaced from the the room.
Through all the cr*p times you still have to find a way to laugh,even if it is at my DH expense.
Roz


----------



## Elissa

Misty - The sun is out here - I hope its shining where you are.  The last week always drags, but we're all her for you and sending loads of       to you and sticky vibes to your precious cargo.  Hope you can stay relaxed and positive.   

Nosnic - sorry I can't help but good luck 

Cesca - you're so right!  I really don't mind how many as long as it/they is/are healthy. Progynova on Monday eh?  You are on your way, hoping this is the one for you!!!  

Kate - Thanks sweetheart.  Your turn next I hope      

Dawn and Helen - Good luck for the next couple of days sending loads of sticky vibes

To all 2ww ers - Misty, GSD, Lisa, Debs, Alison, Jassie (what's happening with you now) Doug and Nicola       and loads of  

Lots of love
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Veroy

Dear Debs

Just wanted to let you know that the only syptom that I had before BFP last week was sore boobs, since finding out though I have been tired but other than that nothing so please do n ot worry over symptoms too much. 

Good luck and best wishe sto all on 2ww ans everyone else!!

Love from  Verona x x x


----------



## Misty C

Thanks you guys ..... 

Roz - I am so thick, glad to know someone was happy though!  My DH on his 'performance' day was getting down to business and realised - almost too late - the cap was still on the cup.  Could have been a very expensive mistake!  I suppose the chap chatting on the phone outside the room was a bit distracting.....

Love 

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## Veroy

Hi

Could someone instruct this technophob how to start a gallery, please? I got lovely pic of embies today and would like to show iot off!!!

Thanks 

Verona  x


----------



## Bel

Nosnic,

I think the CERAM are open on Sunday's. If not try e-mailing Ruth. She is excellent at replying to you at anytime. This also happened to me and I had to take the Pill for a while, but I'd check with Ruth first.

Good luck,

Bel,x


----------



## Veroy

Hello Nosnic

CERAM arew open sunday. We had our tx on a sunday and quite a few others were there as well. I do recall the phone ringing a few times but ansaphone picked it up tho.

Good Luck

Verona


----------



## HEM

Misty 
sorry to hear you are feeling down, think postive and only a few more days to go, though it easier said that done     

Thinking of you.......

Take care

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nosnic

thank you so much for your responses, I phoned Ceram, got anwerphone and emailed Ruth, she left a message and the panic is over,

thanks again

nosnic


----------



## Ruth

Just so people know for future reference, CERAM does treatments at a weekend but we don't answer the phone so if ever an emergency at a weekend, e-mail as I check those a few times a day!!

Ruth


----------



## Newday

Hi all

thanks for all your good wishes well the dirty deed is done! Dh had his needle and has rested today or should I say I have we went for a lie down and I´ve slept for 4 hours this afternoon.

10 eggs collected so have to wait till tomorrow to see how many have fertilised-

hope to check in tomorrow

Keeping an eye on everyone

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

AMAzing Dawn! Hope the little embies are dividing as I type!


----------



## sandyw

Hi all

Great Dawn - sounds absolutely fab  - looking foreward to catching up on all the news!!

Misty love- hang in there-know how the time can drag- am wishing you and all the other waiters lots of very good wishes and loads of    as well as  

hi also to everyone else- am looking very foreward to the look on DP's face post video when we get round to it- have already warned him to stop grinning when he walks back into the waiting room!!

much love
Sandy


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi everyone!  Haven't been around for the past 2 or 3 days as had a big family gathering, so now trying to catch up.....

RSMum - been thinking about you!  Sending lots of sticky vibes.  Sorry to hear you've been down.....I think that's normal and I so hope it's all worthwhile for you for testing day    Glad your lovely DD had a great birthday party!  Re the "rest" thingy after ET.....I've had more rest than you can shake a stick at and nothing happened!  My sister on the otherhand got straight up after her 20 min rest in the clinic and went out to work which involved climbing a new building in London to the top to do her job as a surveyor on a building site!  She said she lifted things, worked a ten hour day, 7 days a week for the 2 weeks, was under huge stress to meet deadlines and STILL got pregnant, so you can never tell.  Chill babes and it'll all be revealed soon.  xxxxx

Atti - good luck with the stimming! x

Badger - so nice to see you posting and so pleased for you that they've found your donor. xx

Cesca - good luck with the prognova today! xxx

Helen/Hem - good luck with ET today.  Sending lots of    xxxx

Misty -     for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!  You're a great poster, so thoughtful.  I really hope this is the one for you. You made me larf with your story of the cap on the cup!!!!! xxx

Giggles!!!  Hope all is going well in Greece!!!!  Hope the holiday is going well too..xxxxx

Doug and Nicky     for testing day tomorrow!!! xxx

Ali - that's fantastic news!!  Your lovely embies sound grand to me.  Chill for the   and the very best of luck for 7th June. xxxxxx

Dawn!!!!!!!  That is just fantastic news.  10 eggs, wow!  I really hope fertilisation went well and good luck for ET tomorrow.  xxxxxxx

Crusoe - nearly there!    So hope all goes well for you.  Know what you mean about DH freaking out about the money.....but it'll all be forgotten when you hold your baby in your arms.  My DP knows all about the aversion to a big needle!!  He's not very good with needle, especially blood tests, which he routinely faints with!    He's off to the IM for his Meosis test on the 8th June, flight booked (I'm staying here!) and he returns the next day.  He weighed up the options carefully......big needle at the IM or......AJ with the needle?  Big needle at the IM won hands down!  Good luck Crusoe! xxxx

Elissa!!!! 590?!  That's got to be   !!!!!  Fab news. xxxxx

Mini-me - so pleased you've now made a decision.  The prices can vary greatly from clinic to clinic.  It wasn't price that swung me but other factors like response times, communications, other ladies stories, success rates, whether they'd take on a goldie like me at my age and finally "gut feeling" upon meeting the head honcho which swung it for me.  I always go with my gut feeling on everything.  When I haven't I've always made a mistake.  Good luck sweets. xxxxx

Bel - lovely to hear from you.  Are you near tx?  Donor found?  I start tx in July but need to confirm this with the IM.  Reason we've had to wait are work and wanting to get fitter.  Um, not doing too well on that one but trying.  Good luck Bel. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Safarigirl and EartheKit - a massive    Sorry I haven't been intouch over the weekend.....have sneaked out of bed to type this!!  Busy day ahead but will catch you later hopefully.  Hope you had a great weekend. xxxxxx

Keb - hi to you! xx

Nosnic - so glad you got an answer and hope all goes well for tx. xxxxx

Rosalind -    We have a funny story re giving a "sample"!  We were sent to the wrong clinic in Barcelona when the IM used to have 2 locations in October last year.  The samples were usually taken at the other clinic so when we arrived DP was ushered into.....a very small toilet!!  No airs and graces, just a plain old fashioned bog!!  I was sooooo proud that he actually managed!  He was a little longer than "usual" but although there were no "aids" his main worry was someone wanting to use the loo next!  xxxx

To all of you lovely people who've IMed me, so sorry I haven't replied of late but will get back to you tomorrow when the calm has returned to AJ's life!

Love to you all, AJ xxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Everyone 

Just popping in to say tested today and its a    . I never thought I would type this!!!

We are both over the moon its DH birthday and anniversary present!!!!

Will catch up later when the shock starts to wear off!!

Thank you all for you support and positive vibes.

Take Care Twiggy XXXX


----------



## RSMUM

WOW!!! FAB news!!!! SOO pleased for you !!!!       
Have you done a HPT or blood test?

INCREDIBLE! What a b'day pressie!         

Deb xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HEM

Twiggy

Congratulations on your news that is brilliant!!!!!!!

Helen xxxxx


----------



## casey

Twiggy - HORAY HOORAY HOORAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is  wonderful news - congratulations - im so so happy for you and a dh 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Morning Abroadies

 What fantastic sunshining  news to wake up to today Twiggy, a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH (cue: Cliff Richard & his song!) - have a wonderful anniversary and give DH a big birthday cuddle!! 

Dawn  - great news as well for your egg collection, fingers crossed for todays news.

Sandy  - just to say you are mad, I think I have said it before - keep up the good work!

Helen - thinking of you lots today.

AJ  - hope things are getting back to normal for you now, just to let you know I had to wait 2 weeks to get DH's permission to put that story on FF. For some reason he was BASHFUL! Sending you some peace and tranquility...
 (but there are no faces for it so hope the 'stomp' will do).

Nervous as anything about tomorrow..

Lots of love to everyone.

Love

Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## Veroy

Twiggy!!!

Many CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How wonderful we both got BFP and had tx on same day at same clinic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am so happy for you,great news!!!

Love from Verona  x x x x x


----------



## nikkiank

Twiggy

Congratulations!!    That is wonderful news.

love
Nikki xx


----------



## crusoe

Twiggy

Fantastic news I bet you are on cloud nine!!!

Many, many, many congratulations!!!

Lots of love 
Crusoe
x


----------



## Bel

Twiggy,

Congratulations...that's the best news!! I wish you a fantastic day and a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Elissa

Well done Twiggy.  Have sent you a pm.  Welcome to the club!!!             You must be on  . We still haven't come down!

Looking forward to sharing our journey with you.

Lots of love
Elissa XXXX


----------



## mini-me

Fantastic news Twiggy and DH!    
You must be over the moon!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## cesca

twiggy  fantastic news  well done


----------



## twiggy2

Hello Everyone

Just been trying to catch up with everyone there is some really nice positive stuff going on at the moment lets hope it lasts forever.

Debs & Misty - Sending you lots of sticky    and    dont worry about the lack of symptons honestly I didnt have any apart from sore boobs towards Fri/Sat.

Rsumn - Dont feel guilty about lack of resting this time I rested least as we flew back home the day after ET  and really felt like I hardly had a moment to sit down when we got home and then went straight back to work the following day.

Dawn - Good luck for tommorrow    

Cesca - Are you feeling excited yet? It all become real when you strat taking the drugs, I hope this time will be your turn     

Ali - Hope you are ok sending you sticky vibes for your gorgeous embies.  

Minime - Good Luck with your trying naturally lets hoep you wont need DE.  

Verona -    to you too you must be on  , yes very spooky same time same place! EDD same as mine too Ruth has just tols me 7th Feb!!!! 

Love and Luck to you all 

Love Twiggy XXXX


----------



## safarigirl

big congrats Twiggy ........  well done .....
we're on a roll now ....


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to wish everyone all the very best of luck for testing ....

..........particularly for the lovely, lovely LOVELY RSMUM as I know your date is very soon !!                           

Missing you all loads,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx
PS Roze, you inbox is still full.  I have drafted a reply to you and have saved it as a word file for when you have room !  What a popular woman you are.


----------



## crusoe

AJ - I have just told my DH that your DP is off to spain for the meosis on his own. My DH was horrified    for him and I think is feeling very appreciative that I have let him off this test. I will milk this for all it is worth - I only have to mention the words bruising and surgical truss and he becomes very very quiet and compliant.
My DH did say to tell your DP "tell the poor bloke I'll be thinking of him."  

Dawn - hope all is going well and you are enjoying some sunshine before the big day tomorrow.    

Love to all

crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck to you too Dawn !!!!!!!!!!!               
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Twiggy, that's fantastic news!  A   Woo-hoo!   What a great birthday present for DH! 

Thrilled to bits!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Rosalind

AJ- My DH was totally shocked when Ruth the fertility nurse asked if i was helping with DH sample.
I said i didn't mind but DH flatly refused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First time for everything i suppose!!!!!

Nicky & Doug- Thinking of you.

Jassie- Are you OK?

Twiggy- Well done you clever girl.

To everyone else- Hope you all find happiness.
Roz


----------



## Ali40

Hi everyone

We are back ........

Firstly sorry to have missed seeing Veronas BFP when I posted from Barcelona, and now to add Twiggy to the list CONGRATULATIONS to you both.

So much seems to have been going on.

Thank you all for such messages of support, in the emotion of the moment I forgot to ask a whole load of questions about the embies - but maybe that is a good thing and I am just trying to "go with the flow".  Somehow I thought I would feel different - but of course I didn't and when I was allowed to move and finally go to the loo (we too had been kept over an hour waiting - but we didn't mind) I suddenly was soooooo grateful to the lovely lady that has made it possible for us to get this far.

We have chilled (actually not as the weather has been baking in Spain) so after 6 days in the sun we are very well tanned (hope embies don't mind sunshine).  Just got to count the days now.  

Stupidly looking out for symptoms - which is barmey as when I was pregnant before I had absolutely no idea and they say that the second time around you notice even less - but I suppose it is the "not knowing" that is hard.

Anyway - at my calculation there are 7 of us on the 2WW, Louise, HEM, RSMUM, Dawn, Misty, GSD & Me.  Fingers crossed for all of us esp Misty as I have you down as testing today - GOOD LUCK.

Hello to everyone else and thank you all again for your kind messages -- will get to the PMs shortly.

Question to all of you happy mums to be ....... have you done the pee stick test before the required blood test  And how soon before the date IM have given you for the blood test did you pee on those evil sticks??

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Twiggy - Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon today! And what a birthday and anniversary present, eh?   

Ali - Good to hear everything went well! I didn't test until 14 days after the ET - the day that IM said to do the blood test to be honest. I would have waited longer though, because I was so scared to test. I don't know how people are brave enough to test early! 

Misty - Good luck for tomorrow!!! Will be thinking about you. 

Dawn - Hope everything goes well tomorrow for you too and that lots of eggs fertilised!!

Good luck to all the other 2WWaiters - Louise, HEM, GSD and RSMum - and any others that Ali didn't mention in her list (thanks Ali!). 

Hope you are all having a good long weekend (I'm working but since it's raining it doesn't matter!) 

Kasia


----------



## sandyw

Congrats Twiggy     - such great news

good luck to all the 2ww's thinking of you

love Sandy


----------



## Jassie

Hi sorry just a quick one from me because I´m going to go back for a lie down... but just to say I have 2 smashing embies on board and hoping that Juan and Juanita (or should that be Wayne and Waynetta) snuggle in nicely. Testing... June 8 I think.
Good luck to all 2wwers!
Jx


----------



## HEM

Hi there

Well I had the transfer today, 8 embies and two now on board and 4 for freezing. The embies were 8 cells which I was over the moon with, I don´t know much about grading but I think that was a good number for day 3 and the donor the Dr said was proven  DP swimmers must have hit the spot so to speak as we had ( that fertilised though we did use ISCI as the sample or samples had been frozen and they use ISCI as a matter of course if the sample is frozen apparently. I said to DP on Saturday evening that he was the potential father of 8, and he beamed with pride!!
I was pretty nervous at the transfer, though I think the waiting got to me more than anything. I came back to Barcelona on my own, though was touching base with DP as the day progressed, hate to think was the mobile phone bill will be like, DP decided not to fly out as has a bad cold, (man flu?) together with the cost implications of 3 return flights for me and one for DP. I test on the 12th June.  I went straight back to the hotel and it must have got to me as I slept most of the afternoon.  The hotel was great and extended my room so I could rest and just about to go home in a mo but thought I would catch up on FF whilst waiting for the transfer coach to the airport, FF has made a huge difference all the messages of support.

Helen xxx


----------



## Louise999

Wow, it's great to see so much going on on here.  Congratulations Twiggy on your BFP and you are an inspiration to the rest of us as (if I have read your signature correctly) this was your 5th attempt with DE.  So happy for you.


Helen - hope you have a safe trip back.  I went over on my own this time and found it OK although I missed having someone to send out for supplies of water, pineapple juice etc - had to raid the mini bar instead!

Best of luck to everyone else on the 2ww - HEM, RSMUM, Dawn, Misty, GSD, Alison & now Helen (and apologies to anyone I've missed!).  Good luck especially to Misty who tests tomorrow.  Not sure who's after that.

Louise


----------



## Lara B

Hi everybody, hope you're all having a great bank holiday

Jassie and Helen, great news about the embies, sending sticky vibes so they can snuggle into their new home. 

Twiggy, a BIG CONGRATS to you, another for Ceram, things are definitely on the up.  Stay on   for as long as you want, you deserve it.

Alison, great to hear you've not got long to go now, keeping everything crossed that this is the one for you.  

Debs, you too, don't forget symptoms usually mean nothing, so stay positive - hopefully you'll be one of the next BFP's to be on the board.

Dawn, hope you've got good news about your embies, all the best for a stress free 2ww

Misty, wish u all the luck in the world for tomorrow, fingers crossed you'll be another BFP.

To Doug and Nicky, GSD and Louise, wishing you all the very during this 2ww, keep thinking BFP, BFP, BFP.

Hope those recent BFP's are still enjoying their vacation on  .

As for me, I'm even beginning to dream about Ruth and the clinic.  The other night I dreamt that I was sent to Ceram for a single embie transfer of 6 cells but Ruth decided not to transfer it as it hadn't been tested?!?  So she let me stay on the waiting list for a chance to get more embies.  Weird is not the word!!  Funny how it plays on your mind even when ur asleep.

Love to everyone else I've not mentioned

Lara x


----------



## Plurps

Goodness - many congrats to all the BFP - it is so exciting.
Hang in there to all the 2WWers.

I start the first of a number of tests to find out why I am not holding onto the embies.  I have a dopplar scan tomorrow...not sure whether it would make life easier if this was the one that showed a problem.  

The amount of weight one holds onto around the 'middle' with these patches and pessaries is really really horrid.  I know, in many eyes I am - but I dont want my waistline to make me feel middle-aged!!!

 
Plurps


----------



## Womb with a View

Twiggy!!!!!!  Congratulations sweetheart.....so pleased for you and I have been routing for you for a year now since I joined Abroadies.  I am so inspired by you and you so deserve this.  Enjoy!  With love and warm wishes for a wonderful pregnancy, AJ xxxx

Helen - so happy for you.  Wow!  8 embies!  Hope your babes are snuggling in as I type.  Thinking of you and so sorry I haven't IMed over the past few days but been busy with family.  Chill and relax for the 2ww.  Love, AJ xxxxx

Good luck to RS Mum!!!  xxx

Doug and Nicky......good luck for testing tomorrow! xxxx

Night, night. xxx


----------



## GSD

Good luck ALi and Jassie in the 2ww....Ali we had good weather in Barca last week and I had a hard time fibbing when i got back to work with a lovely sun tan...told them it was sunbeds...he he

Twiggy congratulations...what an inspiration xxxx

RSMUM...hows the symptom spotting?

hi to doug and nicky, louise, dawn and debs too.........fingers crossed and sicky glue to you for BFPs

I am on 8dpt today ( tues) and hope something s happening...cos i just feel the same as last month when i had a BFN...........wish i had x ray eyes!!!



G


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone 

Don't get excited, I can't sleep - DH can, so no pregnancy test done yet but will post later with news either way. 

Doug & Nicky - thinking of you both today, good luck!

Twiggy - I am still so happy at your news, apart from FF have you told many people yet or are you going to wait?

Dawn - how is everything with you today?

Kasia & Elissa - how are you both keeping?  Are you both on the 'buns' thread as well?  Keep me posted I love hearing all the 'baby' news.

Ali - hang on in there, we are very sad by sticking to 'test' day this time, DH insisted.  The reason for that was last time we tested a few days early and the clinic insisted we tested on 'test day' and again 3/4 days later.  All negative. It was soul destroying.  Then again - so many have tested early and had big fat positives!!

Jassie - fingers crossed for Wayne and Waynetta - you made me laugh so much!

Helen - great news on your embies, absolutely delighted for you.  Remember to take it easy and talk to your new additions.  The cats keep looking at me as I talk to my belly, I think they have felt neglected a little.

Lara - lets hope all your other dreams come true as well!

Plurps - don't worry about your waist line and good luck with your scan today.

G - I laughed at going back to work with a tan!  Everyone says on FF symptoms/no symptoms mean nothing!!! But yes I would love to have x-ray eyes.

Thanks to everyone who has sent DH and I so many lovely sticky positive thoughts, fairy dust and good wishes.  We will post a short message later, looking forward to getting it done and dusted and putting everyone out of their misery!!!

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## twiggy2

Hi 

Misty - I can see your online too!! I cant sleep either!!!
Well not long to go now! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Rsumn, Doug & Nicky - Fingers and toes crossed for you too.  

AJ -Thankyou for your lovely message, I hope that my story does keep you all inspired and gives you the strength to carry on with your journeys, deep down I knew I couldnt/wouldnt give up.

Elissa - Thank you for your PM, hope you are well.

Helen - Sending you sticky positive vibes   

Lara - Strange dreams.. Im sure its the medication!!

Ali - Welcome back and happy  , I always do pee stick tests but Im good have never tested early in fact this time one day later as we were away in Edinburgh with friends and I didnt want to spoil their time if we had a negative.

I suppose I should really go back to bed!!

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages and support.

Lets hope today is going to be a lovely day with lots of wonderful news.

Good Luck all Twiggy!!!


----------



## Misty C

Thank you Twiggy, sending you some bubbles!

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Ali40

Misty & Twiggy

I can't sleep either ......

Misty - Good luck for later today.  Twiggy you must be over the moon still.

I am trying to find symptoms ...... to no avail.

Alison ....


----------



## Bel

Rsmum,

Thinking of you babes. Praying for a BFP!!!

Bel,xx


----------



## HEM

Misty

Keeping my cyber fingers crossed for you..... you were there for me and I hope you get good news you deserve.

Helen


----------



## Womb with a View

.....I'm on tenderhooks peeps......any news anyone?  Thinking of you all......love, AJ xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Me too, writing reports but still watching out for your posts.  Let us know as soon as poss.   

Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Well everyone, sorry to keep you all waiting but what a morning its been - after 3 pregnancy tests and a confirmation test overseen by my sister its a  .  We are both in shock - absolutely delighted - but in shock.  We just couldn't take it in.

Thanks for all the lovely personal messages and posts.  We don't think we would have made it this far without you!

We have our fingers crossed for everyone on the 2ww and for everyone about to have treatment - dreams can come true!

Misty C & DH
xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Misty!!!!!!!  I am so delighted for you!  This is just perfect, perfect news.  Well done you and I wish you and your DH a wonderful 8 months.  Bless you! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Congratulations Misty...   .

Wishing you all the best for the next 8 months.
love Nikki xx


----------



## Kasia

What wonderful news!!! 

Congratulations, Misty! You and your DH must be over the moon! 

Enjoy!!! 



Kasia


----------



## HEM

Misty

Well done - you see holding hands electronically did the trick!!!!
           

I am so pleased for you!!!!!

Helen


----------



## earthe kitt

AAWW Misty

I could    with happiness for you

Well done to you and your DH

Here's to a happy and heallthy 8 months

Love  Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cesca

Misty wonderful news .                                                   love n hugs Cescaxxx


----------



## Lara B

Misty, YOU GO GIRL, I'm so pleased for you - you must be ecstatic!!!         

Lara x


----------



## Elissa

Oh Misty I'm   with happiness.  

Well done on your                                      

You must be on   Hope you and your dh have a wonderful day and do something really special to celebrate.  Who's a clever girl then!!!!!!!

I'm so glad all of us have made it so far in this batch.  Come on those of you in the 2ww we'd love it if you could join us too.       to all of you.

Oh I'm so excited, I can't stop  

Yipppeeeee


----------



## Veroy

Misty

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!

Well done, heres to a happy and healthy 9months!!!!

Love fro    Veroy  x x x x


----------



## Louise999

Misty - what fantastic news. Congratulations to you and your DH.  I can just imagine you doing 3 tests - think I'd be the same.  Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Louise


----------



## Ali40

Misty

Fab fab fab news.  Am so pleased for you.

Wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy and baby.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## casey

Congratulations misty and dh - so very happy for you both    
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Misty fantastic news congratulations. Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months.

Twiggy Congratulations to you too.

What wonderful news so many BFP's.
Back shortly for more personals.
Nats
x


----------



## PurpleChick

Congratulations to you Twiggy and Misty.

I hope you both have a wonderful 36 weeks ahead of you.

Best of luck to all those yet to test.    

PurpleChick


----------



## mini-me

Misty - *BRILLIANT* news!!  Congratulations to you both. xx 

I was on tenderhooks too and I was only catching up reading the posts! (Should be working too Lara, marking yr 5 QCA writing test for 120 kids!  )

Really struggling to keep up with everybody and the stage they're at - so much going on! Sounds like good embies on board to those who have just had et though! 

Thanks for the advice re clinics, have decided to go to Cyprus as have already had tests done through Create. They have said it could be as soon as 2 months  So only trying naturally for a very short time! Will see though as depends on blood groups.

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Mini-me, 120 kids writing - eeek!  I'd hate that job, I find it hard enough to mark 16 writing tests, they're so hard to mark.  Much prefer to mark reading or maths.  Luckily my Y6 tests have been sent off and I don't have Y5's to mark.  Hope you have some of the holiday to yourself!

You've not got that long really before you'll be txing, hope it goes quickly for you.

Love Lara x


----------



## kone

Conratulations Twiggy and Misty what great news               
Wishing you both healthy and happy preganncy
Katherine


----------



## Lara B

Awww Meerkat, how awful .  It must be so frustrating when that happens, but I'm sure Ruth will soon have you back on track with a new donor.  Take care.

Lara x


----------



## Bel

Congratulations Misty!!! 3 tests....bet you still can't believe it??

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Newday

Congratulations Twiggy and Misty C      

Meerkat don´t worry it happens to us all my donor got pregnant in Feb Ruth will soon find you another one.

Well I´ve had my embryos put back all three of them!!!!

Resting now honestly Ruth I am

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Misty - what wonderful news for you and Dh ...... i like the idea of you doing three tests!!!!!!  

Meerkat sorry to hear about your donor - but it has happened before and i'm sure ruth will find you another one real soon ..... when is your treatment planned for?


----------



## Lara B

Dawn,   for the 2ww, I have everything crossed for you .  If you don't mind me asking, why did u have all 3 put back, is it because you only had 3 left?  Enjoy the rest, take care.

Lara x ( I really should be doing these reports but I'm already fed up with them!! and want to get out in the sunshine!!)


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

Glad everything has gone well. Could be our first triplets??

Rest up....and let DH look after you 4!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Lara B

Meerkat, firstly where did u get that "Sticky Vibes" smilie?  I want one too.

About your flights and accommodation, can you not alter the dates when you have new ones?  I know some airlines allow you to postpone them, not sure about accommodation though.

Lara x


----------



## MichelleM72

Twiggy, congratulations sweetie!  So chuffed for you!  It's an amazing feeling, isn't it? 

Misty I've already said it in egg donor thread, but congrats to you!

Meerkat, I'm so sorry about your donor.  Don't they realise what kind of emotional rollercoaster this is?  Hope a new donor is sorted soon. 

Dawn - lots and lots of sticky vibes for you!  3 embies, eh?  That's what I had transferred, too.  Hopefully you'll have the same result.    

To everyone on the 2ww, lots of positive vibes headed your way.  Take it easy girls! 

I'm doing well, just very tired still.  Though it does seem to be easing up a bit.  Both twinnies are doing well and growing strong.  So, fingers crossed all will be well.

Lots of love,
Michelle


----------



## twiggy2

Misty - Well done hun - and hey we were chatting at God know what time this morning.

Happy healthy next 8 months!!

       

Meerkat - Sorry to hear about your donor - Im sure Ruth will find another one soon.  

Dawn - Sticky vibes to you too - I have three on board too?    

Michelle - Great that the tweenies are doing well and thank you for your good wishes, Im still in shock!

A big hello to all 

Love Twiggy XX


----------



## RSMUM

Hi all!  Just wanted to say had my test today - BFN on the HPT confirmed, yet again, by a blood count of less than 1  

Thanks to everyone for their support, you've been great.

Deb x


----------



## Lara B

Debs, so sorry.  Was so sure this was going to be the one for you.  Are you still going to go for a blood test to double check?    Look after yourself.  

Lara x


----------



## casey

so sorry debs - have sent you a Pm 
caseyxx


----------



## sandyw

Debs am so sorry love-hang in there and try take it a step at a time, sending you positive energy

Great news -misty very chuffed for you  

much luck for all the other 2wws out there  

Sandy


----------



## Clara Rose

Misty, congratulations on your BFP, I'm delighted for you (PS your furbaby is beautiful). 

Debs, I am really sorry to hear about your BFN. Take care.


----------



## dougandnicky

Hi everyone,

Firstly congrats to Misty and DH on your BFP and our thoughts are with you RSMUM.

We did a HPT yesterday and after some waiting we are over the moon to say we have a  !!!

Nick went for a blood test today and we should get the result tomorrow but in the meantime our local fertility nurse did another test which also showed a !!

We are ecstatic but trying to keep our feet on the ground. Thanks to everyone for all their support and we will keep you all posted on progress!!

Lots of love

Doug and Nicola xx


----------



## sandyw

congrats doug and nicky- wonderful news     

love
Sandy


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM (debs) so very sorry to hear your news, had been holding my thumbs for you that it would be a positive. I hope that we can be here in some way for you during this time, a support, shoulder to cry on, and of course help you plot your next course of action. Sending you very big hugs to you and your DH, and feel very sad for you both tonight. It is so hard getting that blood test result back, and my thoughts are with you.[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 19:57Doug ..... what great news for you and Nicky - i know this has been a long road for you both and you so deserve this news. It feels good to know that there are rewards for perseverance. My love and congrats to you both. Cant wait to hear the blood test results ... for now keep staring at those blue lines!
hugs to you both


----------



## Rosalind

Deb- So sorry to here your sad news. We are all here for you.

Nicky & Doug- Fandabedozey. Wow!!!!!!!

Love Roz


----------



## twiggy2

Nicky & Doug - Well done,

Congratulations           

Love Twiggy XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Debs/RSMum - so, so sorry hun and very sad.  Have sent you an IM and a text.  Thinking of you.  It stinks it really does.  As Safarigirl says, we are all here for you, your mates of old, and new ones too.  I hope DH is supporting you tonight.   Lost for words sweets.  Love and a massive hug to you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dawn     ahhhhhhhh that is wonderful news!  There is something magical about 3 embies being put back!  Sticky, sticky vibes!!! xxxxxxx

Meerkat - another train will be along soon sweetheart!  Your real donor is just around the corner.      xxxxx

Safarigirl - thinking of you xxxxx

Doug and Nicola!!!!!  Wow!  Great news, fabulous.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!! xxxx

Special sticky vibes to Helen (Hem), GSD, Ali, Giggles (?  how did it go?), Dawn, Louise, Jassie and anyone else who is on the  (please forgive me if I've left you off) xxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Awww Debs/RSMUM, so sorry hun.  Really sad to hear your news. Don't know what to else to say, other than I have been there myself and I know how it hurts. Sending you 

Take care of yourself, be good to yourself and DH and remember that we are all here for you.

Jules
xxx[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 20:41Misty, Doug and Nicola - so pleased that you got   

Enjoy the next 8 months! 

Meerkat - sorry to hear about your donor, try to take some comfort from the fact that maybe it means that she wasn't the right donor for you, and your real donor will be along soon. You're not so much derailed, maybe it is more of a detour, along the scenic route, but you will still get there in the end.

Hi AJ - How are you? Chooks are happy to see some sunshine, and so am I!

Hello to all the Abroadies,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Newday

Oh Debs I am so sorry

I know how that feels and there is nothing that can be said to make it better.

Look after each other and take care love dawn


----------



## cesca

Debs there are no words, it is such a tough time for you both right now . Sending hugs your way and thinking of you both.


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ms Minerva....yes the "girls" are much happier in the sun! They've eaten the entire snail colony in the garden.....none to be found now and they enjoy them so much! So, we collected a load from the allotment and brought them home with us, set them free and then let the girls find them!!  So far, in 2 days, they've found 4 and there's another 6 to be found. They are soooooo happy! xxx[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 21:16  Couple of things that came to mind.......this place is fast becoming a transient place and we'll all be out of here soon! 

Also, it's about time someone was brave enough to do that roll call!!!!! Safarigirl? Crusoe? (The list is soooooooo long now!)

Night, night. xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Guess I'll be here all on my lonesome come September..... 

Never mind, I will be chatting to you all on the Bumps and Babies thread!  

AJ - snail hunt sounds fun! Our chooks also like catching moths! Makes me laugh, cos I saw one open her mouth to get a better grip and it flew straight out and up, up and away! She looked so startled and disappointed!


----------



## kone

Rsmum/Debs just wanted to add to what others have said so sorry to hear your news.Thinking of you and your dh 
Doug and Nicola many congratulations on your 
Katherine


----------



## Lara B

Just wanted to say to Doug and Nicola, a big congrats, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Lara x


----------



## badger b

Big hugs to you Debs,bfn,s suck!

thinking of you     


congrats to Twiggy,Misty,doug and nicola.

well done to you all,heres to a happy and healthy 9 months


badger


----------



## Elissa

Debs - I'm so sorry hon - There is nothing anyone can say to take away your hurt right now.  Hopefully though you'll try again when the pain lessens.  In the meantime we are all here for you. 

Doug and Nicola -   on your   Hope its a trouble free pg and you get a wonderful   at the end.

Dawn - Wow - 3 put back!  Now rest up and let all the sticky vibes we're sending take hold.       and  

Meerkat - try to stay   Misty and I both lost our original donors and we ended up with   s so just think of this as a positive step to yours!!!!  

     and   to everyone waiting for their next  .
Elissa XXX


----------



## Plurps

Debs - I am so very sorry to hear your news.  Its especially gutting when there have been so many BFP's.  It sucks
take care


P


----------



## GSD

Oh Debs........   just look after yourself and dh HUN... XXXXXXXXXXX

Doug and nicky and Misty.......WOW!!!! Fantastic news      now come on please tell us 2ww induced madness women  ....WHAT SYMPTOMS DID YOU HAVE ....REALLY? Its deriving me mad  

Dawn....woohoooo 3 .....    good luck hun xxxxxxx

hi to everyone else and fingers crossed for fellow 2wwers    

G


----------



## Fidget

New home ladies  Happy Chatting



  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Elissa IM Barcelona DE IVF   
RSMUM Ceram 2 Embies on board test date?? 
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
gigglygirl Serum Athens Embies on board test 16/06 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE IVF May 
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Ceram awaiting donor 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Invamed DE D/Regged waiting dates  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram Initial Appt 9 Feb 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Flying 22nd July 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF ET 2nd June 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
B123 Chania Donor found June start 
Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August  
Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF 
Radnorgirl Donor found start July  
Rosalind Ceram Own eggs IVF August 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Joeyad 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Fidget

New home this way Ladies!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59287.0.html


----------



## nikkiank

Debs

I was so sorry to see your news sweetheart! 

all my love Nikki xxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 07:46Doug and Nicky

Many congratulations both!! 

Best wishes for the next 8 months! 

love Nikki xxx


----------



## crusoe

RSMum - I am so sorry to read your news. I have sent you a PM  

Doug and Nicky - so pleased you have positive news. Congratulations!!    I just wish it could be the same for RSMum - indeed all of us.

No news from me except I have finished the Belara / Yasmin cocktail I have been on - so just waiting to start patches now!

Love to everyone

Crusoe

PS AJ I am working up to a roll call !


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Crusoe and Nikki!

Good luck with the patches Crusoe, so excited for you.  Yes, keep working on that roll call!xxxxx

Nikki, hope you are well tots! xxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Deb - am so so sorry - have PMd you.

Doug & Nicki - Congratulations I hope it is a wonderful pregnancy for you both!

Crusoe - fab news you are on the patches, hopefull only a couple of weeks now.

Positive Vibes to all my fellow 2WWers - Louise, HEM, GSD & Dawn.

Best wishes 

Alison .....


----------



## Louise999

Deb - I'm really sorry too and have PM'd you.  My heart goes out to you right now.

Congratulations to Doug & Nicki - have you come down from cloud 9 yet?

Crusoe - great news that you've started the patches.  The countdown really starts now.  I can't read Spanish but a couple of friends on the Bumps & Babies thread gave me some English patches they had left over and I was finally able to read the instruction leaflet!  Baby oil is suggested to help remove the glue residue.  I've also used some wipes called Zoff (I think you can get them from chemists) which Paula41 gave me and they're good too.

Have we worked out who's testing next?  I'm planning to do mine on Friday, but after work as I don't want to spend the day in tears.  I feel sick just thinking about it.

Louise


----------



## Womb with a View

Louise - good luck for testing.......just a thought but you could be CELEBRATING instead of being in tears, so let's hope that's in store for you sweets.  Stay positive and relaxed.  Don't know who's testing next but think it's you or GSD.  xxxx

Ali - hope the 2ww is swimming by. xxxxxxx


----------



## carok

*****success ment'd.

Hello ladies and gentleman,

May I join your wonderful group? 

Congratulations to all those who have had wonderful positive's here and so sorry to those who have had negatives this time around.  

I am doing at donor cycle at IVI Valencia.  I just stopped Jasmin and have started Progynova, so I hope a transfer is imminent,  but Val will never commit to anything.  

A little about me,  I had 6 failed IVF's and probably 13 failed FET's before moving onto Donor eggs at Val 4 years ago.  I had three cancelled cycles at VAL because I bled before they found me a donor.  Eventually they got the idea and found me a donor within 15 days and I had a transfer of two perfect embryo's, 10 cell, no fragmentation, the Dr. told us we probably would find ourselves pregnant with twins, was totally gutted when we had a BFN.  Then did a FET with the remaining two embryos and have a wonderful singleton success.  We embarked on a donor cycle again last year with VAL and ended up with a cancelled cycle, again because I bled before they found a donor.  Val finally agreed to do a matched cycle for me,  I have been waiting since last December to be matched UGH!  Finally looks like I will be transferring within the next 14 to 20 days if all goes well.

Caro


----------



## GSD

Oh Debs........   just look after yourself and dh HUN... XXXXXXXXXXX

Doug and nicky and Misty.......WOW!!!! Fantastic news         now come on please tell us 2ww induced madness women  ....WHAT SYMPTOMS DID YOU HAVE ....REALLY? Its deriving me mad   

Dawn....woohoooo 3 .....    good luck hun xxxxxxx    

hi to everyone else and fingers crossed for fellow 2wwers    

G


----------



## cesca

Hi Caro.. Welcome ,you do sound like you have had a tough journey . You seem to be at a similar stage to me I am also on prognova and am hoping for transfer on the 14/15 June. All being well of course! 

Louise  Try and stay positive I know its hard  but whatever the result we are here for you xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Caro.  Welcome!  As Cesca says, you've had a tough old journey.  I so hope ET goes well in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lara B

Welcome Caro, I wish you every success with your et in the next couple of weeks.


Lara x


----------



## mini-me

Debs - so sorry to hear your news.    xx

Doug and Nicky - congratulations to you both.  

Caro - welcome!  I'm relatively new here too, but have found everybody really welcoming and supportive - you came to the right place!  Good luck for et in the next few weeks.  

Crusoe - good luck with the patches, not long now!    

Cesca - not long to go for you either hun!    

AJ / Jules - I do love your chook stories, they conjure up wonderful images in my mind!  

Alison, GSD, Louise, HEM & Dawn (hopefully I have remembered all the 2wwers   ) -      

Lara - still writing reports?  I've been very bad and haven't got very far at all with marking writing papers    Better get cracking as weather for the weekend is meant to be good and don't want to have to be working then!!

Love and best wishes,
Mini-me xxx


----------



## Joeyad

Hi everyone,

Apologies for not mentioning any personals, but I haven't had a chance to read through what's been happening with everyone over the past few days & I just wanted to let you know how we got on at IM on Monday........

Saw Dr O (can't say that he rocked my boat as much as I was expecting but not bad either!  There is a slight hint of Clooney, but sadly I can't see the Andy Garcia bit!!!  AJ - I'd give maybe 7 out of 10!!)  

Anyway, had a scan & he said that as my ovaries are completely dormant I could start on patches on Thursday (tomorrow) as they have 6 donors that all have dk brown hair, blue eyes & fair skin, so it is not a problem matching me & we can expect to be back there for tx in 15 to 20 days!!!!!!!!!!  

I must admit that we never dreamed that it would be that quick, so we both left the clinic in a complete daze & very very excited.  I still don't think that we've actually managed to absorb it all yet.  You get so used to everything taking soooo long with the nhs, that when things start to happen this quickly, it really does catch you unawares.

Must dash.....got loads to catch up with at work...........will read through all your recent posts later, so will have a better idea as to what everyone is up to!

LOL, Jo x

P.S.  Could I please be added to the Abroadies list!!!


----------



## crusoe

Jo

So pleased everything is going so well for you and that you are going back to IM for treatment so quickly. That is fantastic news but makes me wonder why they have mucked me around on BCP for the last 6 weeks when my one ovary has been dormant for 7 years and the other ovary has never developed properly from childhood but I guess they know what they are doing.  Is there anyone else with POF at IM I would love to know what they have told you?
Looks like we might be out at IM around the same time - I wish you loads and loads of luck.

Love Crusoe
PS I still have yet to meet Dr O but hopefully will give my opinion soon!


----------



## Louise999

Blimey Jo - I know IM work fast but that's amazing!!!  No surprise you are both dazed and excited.  Best of luck for your cycle and see my previous post for tips on removing the glue marks those pesky patches leave.

Caro - welcome to FF Abroadies. Has anyone warned you just how addictive it is?

Louise


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

It's taken me so long to read all the posts I can't believe its lunchtime, oooops!

Ali & Twiggy & GSD/G  - Ali & Twiggy I can't believe we were chatting yesterday morning before the sun came up - thanks for that I really needed it!  Girls, I still have no symptoms. 

Jo - how are things with you?  Is it June you are due to go back to Poland?

Bel/Louise & Safarigirl - yes 3 tests, the lines were v. faint and DH just wouldn't believe what he could see - that's why sis came round to persuade him we really hadn't mucked it up with another one.  We have one test left and I want to use it up at the weekend - I just have to check in case anything has changed.  Then visit to GP on 6th and she will probably need a urine sample as well as taking bloods so yet another test.  Maybe by next week we will believe its positive!  Good luck with your testing next week Louise - we thought the Clearblue Digital - brought by sis - was the best!

Mini me - best of luck in Cyprus in the next few months, also enjoy the natural approach for a while!

Meerkat - so sorry to hear about your donor.  Ruth sounds like an amazing woman, she'll pull out all the stops for you, fingers crossed.

Dawn - congratulations on three embryo's sending you lots of sticky vibes   x lots.

Lara - did you manage to get out into the sunshine?

Clara Rose - Molly is a lovely cat, the poor thing was  scared by DH's snoring this morning.

Doug and Nicola - congratulations on your   enjoy every single moment!

Crusoe - next stop patches, I hope there are no side effects for you.  You have to get to meet this Dr O - I want to see a piccie so I can give him marks out of 10.

Caro - hello, glad to see you've posted.  Good luck with transfer in June, keep us up to date on progress. 

Joeyad/Jo - wonderful news Jo, it all seem really quick.  I've got my fingers x'd.

Many thanks for the many congratulations you have sent us, we read through them all again last night, you are just wonderful.  DH and I had our day of 'dreams' yesterday.  We went out for something to eat and talked about absolutely everything.  There were some lovely quiet moments and we just looked at each other, smiling (thank goodness it was a quiet night or we would been asked to leave!).  From now on we will be realistic and take each day/hour/minute as it comes.  

Lots of love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## carok

Thank you for the warm welcome.

Cesca,  that is nice to have someone in the same timeframe, what clinic are you at ?  

Jo,  that has got to be a record timing,  lucky you 

Louise,  I am addicted already.


----------



## jewel

Hi everyone
I'm a bit out of the loop at the moment but just wanted to say I had my FET on monday and now have 3 embies on board. Got everything crossed this time!!
Joeyad - did I see you in reception at IM?  You had a red/orange skirt on?  If it was you - glad everything went well.  Its so hard to approach people so apologies for not talking to you!!
Thanks also for the tip about removing the sticky mess - it is so hard to get off isn't it!
Best wishes to all the 2ww'ers. Everything crossed for us all.
Love jewel xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jewel!!!!!!  I was just thinking of you this morning!!!!!  Weird or what?!  Sooooo pleased for you.     3 always sounds like a good number to me!!  Sticky vibes! xxxx

Jo!  That is such good news and very exciting for you.     xxx


----------



## Joeyad

Jewel - no that wasn't me!  I was there at about 3.30 Mon afternoon & was wearing jeans!

I can't find the tip for removing the glue marks from the patches, could anyone kindly repeat this for me or guide me to the right thread?
I've got to use 2 at a time, so will probably be covered in marks.  Has anyone had a skin reaction to them?  Plasters always bring me out in a rash, so I guess these will??

I've also been told that brazil nuts, pineapple, (both of which have been mentioned a lot on FF), asparagus, broccoli, milk & honey are all good for nourishing the uterus & enhance its quality for implantation....any recipes for combining them all?


----------



## crusoe

Joeyad - here is the quote about patches from Louise
"I can't read Spanish but a couple of friends on the Bumps & Babies thread gave me some English patches they had left over and I was finally able to read the instruction leaflet!  Baby oil is suggested to help remove the glue residue.  I've also used some wipes called Zoff (I think you can get them from chemists) which Paula41 gave me and they're good too."

Love crusoe


----------



## Womb with a View

Well ladies, I got my CMV blood test back from the ARGC......it's negative!  Oh dear.  That means, I'm told, that I should be matched to a CMV negative donor (it doesn't matter if you're a positive, you can be matched with anyone).  Double *&&^)$£ as my list of "requirements" has grown and grown for a donor to be matched!  I hope the IM can find me one who is blood group O negative AND CMV negative!!

 xxx


----------



## Lara B

AJ, I'm also CMV neg and O neg blood, and I'm with Ceram who have a longer waiting list.  I thought some clinics didn't worry about finding a match for bloodgroups, I know Ceram does though.  How long have you been waiting now?  It's been over 2 months for us.

Lara x


----------



## Elissa

Hi all

Helen, Louise, Jewel, GSD & Dawn (and any other 2wwers I've missed) -       and lots of  

Caro - welcome and good luck for your tx in June

Jo - That must be a record for the shortest wait.  I hope your et goes well in June

Misty, Twiggy, Doug and Nicola - Are you all still up on   ?  I hope so!  

Jewel - I'm so glad to see you again.  Hope this is the one for you.  

AJ - sorry to hear about the CMV bt.  One more thing to add to the list.  Well the good thing will be that if you get matched on everything, your chances will hopefully go up too!!!  I hope it happens for you really soon hon.  

Lara - Hope your donor comes soon too hon  

We had a bit of a scare last night as I had a bit of spotting.  As it was very little, I took my own advice and didn't panic, but have spent nearly all of today sleeping.  Don't know what's going on but its really scarey.  We have decided not to worry unduly though.  I spoke to my gp, who was lovely and said that it was likely just to be implantation (STILL?) and that as the foetus implants it can burst blood vessels on the way in.  I hope that's right.  Anyway no more bleeding today so fingers crossed.  I keep thinking of all the people I've seen who have had spotting and been fine. Ah well fingers crossed!!!

Take care all
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Joeyad

AJ - We had our blood taken for CMV by our GP, but the result didn't come back in time for our IM appoinment.  When I explained this to Dr O, he said that the result made no difference at all to matching you with a donor or with the success rate of tx.  He thought that it was strange that the UK seems to have such an obsession with it & that if it really mattered to you, then they will match you, but maybe this could be something that you could cross off your list of requirements.


----------



## sandyw

Hi girls

This board sure moves fast doesnt it!- good luck all you 2ww's - more and more every time I blink - sending loads of sticky vibes   

Welcome Caro 
Wow jo sounds very speedy
Ellissa sending lots of  , take it easy,sounds like things are much more settled today
Misty-you make me smile, sounds like you are enjoying every minute
AJ am also CMV neg- the good news is that spain apparantly has far more cmv neg women than the UK (about 50% versus 20%) so chances of finding a cmv neg donor are pretty good

happy wishes to everyone  else out there on this our journey

love
Sandy


----------



## crusoe

Joeyad - IM told us exactly the same re: CMV. We are going to go with what they say (for the moment anyway.)

Elissa - sorry you have had a scare - I know how frightening it is but it sounds like the bleeding has been very little so I am sure everything is just fine. I'm keeping everything crossed (but it makes typing a bit tricky!)

Carok - a big welcome - I hope your stay is a short one ( I mean that in the nicest possible way!)

Love to all
crusoe
xx


----------



## Elissa

Thanks Crusoe, you're a sweetie.


----------



## CeeBee

Hi Elissa,

I'm new to the site really.  I'm living abroad in Luxembourg so have been keeping tabs on these threads.

Please try not to worry about your bleeding. I have a ds and my sister has twins. We both had small amounts of bleeding with our pregnancies.  My SIL is newly pregnant and she too had some bleeding in the first weeks.

I know it's easier said than done but try and relax.  A wonderful alternative health person I've been to see gave me some great advice and that was to 'smile inwardly to your womb'  Sounds so silly, but when you think of it it's such a lovely thought.

Take care,
CeeBee


----------



## alanelaine

Lara B (and AJ),

We have the worst combination for CERAM - green eyes, O neg blood and CMV negative.

Ruth told us the wait would be pretty long and we're into our eighth month of waiting for a donor so we expect to be around a year from first consultation to and EC/TX.

I am afraid that we all just have to be patient although it's a lot easier said than done.

Hopefully we'll have some news shortly.


----------



## Misty C

Morning Abroadies

Jewel - congratulations on your 3 embies - they'll be snuggling in nicely - did you get the sticky patch stuff off?

AJ - any more thoughts on what you are planning re: CMV? Sandy's update sounds very good news indeed. Decisions, decisions I send you lots of bright idea vibes to help  x lots (I know it looks more like a scary vibe, but is definitely a bright idea one!).

Ceebee - hello there - I liked your post to Elissa, its great when people share their experiences, its so helpful and reassuring. I have followed your advice and _smiled inwardly to my womb_ only to find my face joins in - how wonderful!

Have a great day everyone.

Love

Misty C
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say a HUGE thanks you to everyone who's sent me IM's and posted their hugs etc.. It really means a lot, this one has hit me harder than any of the others, much harder.

I'll try to write back to you all,but am getting a little overwhelmed at the moment.

Massive  to all the BFP ladies and let's hope this trend continues..

Crossing everything for all you 2ww-ers   

By the way, is anyone planning to go to the National Infertility Day?

D x


----------



## Misty C

Good morning Deb

Great to hear from you, I will run the information on National Infertility Day past DH - it may be a little late for us to get organised (I work weekends/travel/accommodation etc) but it would certainly be an interesting day.  Do you plan to attend?

Love 'n' hugs

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Elissa

Deb - Great to hear from you.  We won't be going although it sounds like a good day.  If you do go, I hope it is helpful and maybe you could let the rest of us know what happens?  Hope you are both doing ok and that you start to feel better very soon.  

CeeBee - I tried it and Misty is right, it does spread to my face.  Thanks so much for that and good to see you on this thread.

Sandy - thanks to you too.  I am trying to rest up.  I have cancelled work today and will just be taking it easy.  I hope I don't have to rest the whole 8 months though as I'm already getting stir crazy  

Thanks to those who've sent pms too XXXX

To all those either on the   or waiting for donors or waiting to feel better after BFNs or waiting for their 1st scans, 2nd scans or just generally waiting for whatever       and loads of  
Elissa XXX


----------



## Misty C

Hi Deb

Its a no for the conference I'm afraid as it's a bit late to get things organised at this end.  Note to self:  look at 'home page' more often to keep up to date!  Thanks for bringing it up as we may have sailed through the whole day not knowing.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C.
xxxxx


----------



## Veroy

Hello everyone

We just got blood results and have no idea what it means.  It is 2032 at 16dp3dt. Are we having twins Advice would be greatly advised.

Love from  Verona  x x x x x


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Verona,

Oooooh, it sounds like it could be twinnies!  

Let me think... I believe my first blood test was also 16dpt and it was ONLY 1085.  On day 21 I had my second bloods and it was 10,636.  Do you have your second bloods scheduled?

Lots of luck hun!

Deb, it's good to see you posting.  Lots of love to you sweetie.  I hope you're taking care of yourself. 

xx Michelle xx


----------



## Lara B

Wow Veroy, I'm not sure but I think it sounds likely you could have   , it seems similar to Michelle who was about 1400.  (Mine and Michelle's posts have crossed as I type) When do you go for your scan?

Lara x


----------



## MichelleM72

Lara, how funny that you remembered my first number better than I did!  After I read your post I checked and you were very close, it was 1485.  I didn't think what I typed sounded right. 

xx


----------



## Lara B

Michelle - Admittedly, I did have to go through many many posts to find the level, I wanted to be sure I was as accurate as possible.     At the moment I'm finding many other things to do rather than these damn reports, i think I'm going stir crazy  .  If anyone dares to say to me that teachers have great holidays I won't be responsible for my actions    .

Calm, calm, calm...........that's better.  Anyway, back to my reports   

Lara x


----------



## Veroy

Thanks Lara and michelle

OMG cant believe this!! Scan is on 20th so will know more then.

Once again  Thanks

Verona  x


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Just a very quick post - I'm meant to be working!

Verona - It's a very good number - but mine was 1884 on 16dp2dt (so one day earlier than your test) and I've got one little one in there. However, some people have twins with lower numbers. It's hard to tell - but it's definitely a good beta. When is your scan? BTW, if you look on www.betabase.com (I think that's it), you can check the lists of 'normal' values.

I just had another scan today because of bleeding last night - luckily, all seemed well and the little one had grown a lot since last time. These bleeds are so scarey though.

Hi to everyone else - especially the 2WWaiters! Louise is next to test - right?

Good luck everyone!

Kasia

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lara B

Is it me, or are a lot of women on here having or have had twins?      I wonder if it would be possible to do a sort of roll call to see who is having them and what clinic they went to?  I am getting slightly worried because I've got IC and twins may cause problems for me (not wishing to jump the gun, but if I am lucky enough to get to that stage of course!)  

Lara x


----------



## Elissa

Verona - great number   , should be a strong pg whether it's one or two in there.  Well done!  Are you waiting till the 8 week scan rather than having the 6 week? I thought you were only a couple of days behind me and our 6 week scan is on the 9th June.

Kasia - Sorry to hear about the continued bleeds.  Since I've had mine, a few people have been in touch to say that they too had bleeding, most of which stopped by week 12.  Let's both hope that's the case eh?  Meanwhile hang in there, at least you get to see your bubs more often and so you know all is well! 

Elissa XXX


----------



## carok

Verona,  that is a great number,  Congratulations ! 
Kasia and Elissa,  sorry about your bleeding,  that must be so scary.
Michelle,  do you remember me from the Dec Val thread !  I am so happy to hear you got your wish x2 ! Congrats.

Caro


----------



## twiggy2

Hi 

Debs - Great to hear from you, I hope you start to feel a little bit stronger each day we are all here for you  

Verona - Sounds like tweenies then    how lovely

Elissa - Glad the bleeding has stopped.

Kasia - sorry to hear about your bleeding it must be very worrying for you.

Good Luck to all 

Love Twiggy XX


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys just thought I would pop on here and say Hola, how is everyone?

There is some good news on the thread at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Update on me............. still waiting for a/o- donor from CERAM fingers crossed it will be soon.
bh
Love to all

Boakie


----------



## Misty C

Hi Verona - great news on your beta hcg levels - are you in shock!  I am taking note of all the levels to see if they help make any sense after my blood check next week.  

Kasia - its good that you are reassured with the scan that everything is going well with beanie.  How many weeks between your scans?  Was it a huge difference you saw?  Sorry I am really nosey about scans!!!

Lara B - your time will definitely come!

Twiggy & Elissa - how are things now with you both?

Boakie - praying you have a short wait only for your donor.

I will be out and about tomorrow but will hopefully get the chance to catch up with everyone over the weekend. 

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Caro, I do remember you!  Thanks so much.  Yes, our wish did come true.   4 weeks ago today is when we found out it had worked and I think I'm finally accepting the fact that I'm pregnant. 

Lots of luck to you. 

Lara, you made me feel better knowing you had to look up my number, too. 

Sending out lots of     and     for all.

xxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

Im back at last! I feel so out of the loop and have read all of 38 and some of 37 but WOW you gals can talk.. 

Debs- sweetheart what can I say  , am so sorry and have sent you an IM..look after yourself and drop me a line when you feel up to it..take care and lots and lots of hugs and special thoughts...

Please forgive me if I miss anyone out..but many congrats to all the BFP..verona, mistcy c, twiggy..am so chuffed for you all...

AJ it was a much needed holiday.. DH and I had been feeling a bit down and decided to whack it on the trusty credit card and bob off to the carribean!! Very naughty i know..but it was so so worth it..I cried on the way home as we had such a lovely special time together and we switched off from all our worries and tx...would definatley recomend it...

The best thing we did is swim with turtles when we went snorkelling..it was so beautiful to see these graceful, gentle big old turtles just swimming around us and I gently stroked one..something I will never forget! 

Hope evryone else is ok and I will catch up properly with the boards soon,

Tons of love and hugs to you all....

Lesley xxx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 20:48Wow, Michelle..how on earth did you get 3006 bubbles..jeepers! Hope youre ok and your ickles babes are doing fine xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lara - hope you are well and get your donor soon. I haven't really been waiting for a donor....the donor was waiting for me but I lost that donor as I can't have my next round until July (work reasons, etc.)!! The IM have said today they'll add the CMV neg donor criteria to my "list" of requirements! No mention of a donor but I don't think it will be long as they have plenty of donors! xxx

Crusoe - hope you are well (and excited!) You are right, the IM don't bother with CMV status but will do if the patient requests it. xxxxxxxxx

Elissa - hope the scare has gone away. It happens a lot and proves to be nothing. xxxxx

Sandy - thanks for the heartening news re CMV! Hopefully my donor will be just around the corner! xxxx

CeeBee - welcome and thanks for your lovely words re "smile inwardly to your womb"! How wonderful. xxx

Alanelaine - Hope you get your donor soon! xxxx

Jewel - hope you're doing well on the 2ww! xxxxx

RS Mum - so good to see you posting. xxxx

Veroy........I can't believe your reading!!!!! HOW many embies did you have put back?! Lots of luck to you sweets. xxxxx

Kasia - lovely to hear from you. So sorry you have had bleeds and so please all is well. xxxxx

Boakie - lovely to hear from you and I hope you are well sweets. Good luck with the donor being found real soon. xxxxxx

LesleyJane!!!!!! I missed you!!! So glad you had such a lovely holiday....wow, swimming with turtles, how wonderful. I'm sure the glow will stay with you for a long, long time. xxxxx

Dear Louise, GSD, Ali, Helen (Hem), Dawn, Jassie.....and anyone else on the 2ww I've forgotten at this time of night.....good luck to all of you, may you be truly blessed, all of you. xxxxx
[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 22:47  How to waste precious time......just spent 30 mins looking up bits on the net re pregnancy, fertility, etc.....and thought I'd found something new, something valuable and was surprised I hadn't come across this info before. However, when I got to the end of all the research notes I was reading, I realised I was reading about fertility............ in DOGS.....


----------



## Misty C

AJ - I am still laughing at the fertility in dogs!  Maybe you should pass this information on to all the clinics anyway you never know!!! Ive got my fingers crossed for you that your donor comes along soon, July will come around very quickly. 

Lesley Jane - glad to have you back safe and sound. Your holiday sounds amazing, I bet it was a dream come true to swim with the turtles. Whereabouts were you in the Caribbean?  

I cant stop laughing AJ

Love 'n' hugs to everyone - especially those on the 2ww sticky    
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Got to go into the office today so won't get a chance to check in on you all.

Wanted to take the opportunity to wish Louise GOOD LUCK for tomorrow and GSD GOOD LUCK for Monday as I doubt I will be back online before then.  Loads of positive vibes for you both and then it is my turn ARRRRRRHHHHHH.

Am slowly going mad, and now losing weight (I think due to the nervous energy) but have lost about 5lbs in the last week and a half.  Now convinced myself that it hasn't worked as how can you lose weight and be pregnant??!!  Anyone else had this or am I just a stress junkie!?!?!

Hello to everyone else sorry no time for other personals except of course for AJ who is kindly researching fertility in dogs for us - made me laugh as it is exactly the same thing that I would do!!!

Take care everyone and have a good weekend.

Alison ....


----------



## Louise999

Morning ladies

Thanks for all the good wishes.  I caved in (most unlike me) and tested last night but the results are a bit ambiguous so I'm not getting my hopes up.  Tested firstly with a very sensitive test called "On call" which Paula41 gave me and it was definitely not negative but the test line was pink as opposed to the red of the control line.  Did another one immediately afterwards with the same result then went out and bought 2 "Predictor" kits.  Did one of these (which show a dot rather than a line) and the result dot was so weak you could barely see it! 

DH & I then spent a miserable evening together, assuming I must've had a bio-chem.  Tested again this morning with the other Predictor test and there was a much stronger dot this time, although still not as distinct as the control one.  I'm 14dp2dt today so surely I would expect to see a really strong line or dot?  Am going for HCG blood test this afternoon but feel like I am in no man's land. Daren't get my hopes up too much.

Louise


----------



## Penguin

Hi Louise

I have been waiting with bated breath for you result. It sounds pretty positive to me!  My test lines on the On-call test were also pink rather than red and the Predictor test states that any dot as faint as it may be is a positive. The latter is not as sensitive a test as some others.  Hopefully the blood test will provide the reassurance you need. Am thinking of you!  Lots of Love P


----------



## nikkiank

Louise

Hang in there hon.... Sometimes it takes a little while for the hcg to build up.  The dot being darker today is a good sign and as Penguin says... it indicates  a positive test!

love Nikki xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Louise, as Nikki says, hang in there, not long now and it does sounds ambiguous but negatives are usually very clearly negatives......I hate these HPTs, and refuse to do them now before I get a beta blood test.  I did one on my 2nd IVF test and it was clearly a negative, but it wasn't.....so you can never tell.....hang in there hun and I am sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP today.  xxxxxxx

Misty - dreamt about pregnant dogs!!!!  Actually, the article was really interesting - talked about all sorts of things like endometrium, bacteria, ovaries, etc, etc and I thought it was a new discovery for me....  xxxx

Good luck to GSD for Monday's testing too. xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

I am slowly going mad - can anyone help?
I stopped Yasmin Tuesday night and am waiting for AF. I was kind of expecting it today as I have mild cramps and when on HRT I always bled on day 3 after stopping, but there is absolutely no sign of anything happening. I read somewhere that when using Yasmin for the first few months it is possible to have no AF at all. If this happens presumably treatment will have to be cancelled again and I just don't think I can bear that! I have been on a double dose of Yasmin because of breakthrough bleeding but now when I do want to see the sight of blood there isn't any. 
Can anyone help advise?

Thanks in advance
Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

hello Girls - sorry I haven't been around for a week or so but I have been lurking, keeping an eye on you all  
I see we're in for some lovely weather this weekend so a chance to get out and do some gardening - one of the joys of not being on a 2ww

A few personals, sorry in advance to anyone I've missed. 

Louise - looking good so far to me - one step up from a negative at least. I hope your blood result gives you piece of mind - will you know by tonight?

Meerkat - Sorry about your disappearing donor   but as others have said before me, Ruth is very good and will no doubt get you up and running again

BTW - how are you Ruth - is everyone well at your end  

AJ - Sorry - I don't know much about CMV - Ruth gave me my results last time I was at Ceram and I was positive on something and negative on another - didn't understand it. Ruth explained it but I wasn't in the right frame of mind at the time  

A womb is a womb isn't it? If it works on dogs then it should work on us - were there any pearls of wisdom in the article that we can apply cross species?  

Maybe it's a sign that you're going to have a litter  

Maybe it's having someone called GSD on here which is making the link with dogs - No offence GSD - are they your initials or do you have an Alsation

Boakie - great to hear from you again. Been wondering what you're up to. Any sign of a donor yet 

Misty, Elissa, Twiggy, Veroy well done girls

LesleyJane - holiday sounds fab - where did you go

RSMum - so sorry about your bfn - wish I could say something but it's just bl**dy hard isn't it.

Joeyad - your a fast girl  something similar happened with me when I went to Invimed, now I'm just waiting for a sign of when to start popping the pills. At the time I was too dazed to ask any questions  and I must admit, their communication comes a far second behind Ruth. Anyway, no info is good info so I'm trying to chill and not get too uptight. Will probably e mail Doc Rok over the weekend

Safarigirl - how are you - I assume you returned safely from Cannes - anymore trips planned? You're off to Ceram in August aren't you so you should be hearing from Ruth anyday now. I bet she's checking through her donor folder right now looking for a juicy match. Do I remember you saying you had green eyes, or did I imagine it?

Heres some donor vibes for you
    

Ceebee - welcome to the boards - feel free to stick you ha'pennyworth in

Hi Crusoe - Sorry i can't help with the yasmin stuff - I don't do understand hormones 

Mini Me - have you finished your work yet  

Ali40 - special      to you

Dawn, Jewel, GSD and all the other     ers sticky vibes and I hope the time passes quickly

Nothing to update from me I'm afraid - going to see Fireman Sam tomorrow 

Love  Jo XXXXXXXX


----------



## sophie

Hi girls

Just wondered if anyone had heard from Holly (holly667)? Last time she posted she said that she was being given steriod injections etc?

Bit worried about her

Sxx


----------



## nikkiank

Sophie

Yes I was wondering too.  I sent an IM a couple of days ago but haven't heard anything and I don't think she has been on site.  I assumed she was having to do some serious resting.

If anyone else knows anything would love to hear or to pass on my love.
love
Nikki x


----------



## Womb with a View

I do hope Holly is ok, she's so lovely and has been very supportive of me.  Thinking of you Holly. xxxxx

EartheKit - lovely to hear from you and hope Sam is doing well.  I'd love a litter!!!!  xxxxx

Crusoe - I think AF arrives tomorrow (from my 3 attempts/experience!) so hang in there sweetheart. xxxxxx

Louise.......on tenderhooks hun........hope all is well and it's a BFP xxxxxx

Safarigirl - how the devil are you?  Did you manage that roll call or is it up to Crusoe and I?!!  Of course, you can just copy and paste ours....   Good luck for August at Ceram.  Have you got a donor yet?  Really hope this is the one for you, you've been so very patient......don't think I could have stood it, it's bad enough waiting 3 months!!   xxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

I think I read somewhere that Holly was in hospital and would be there until after the twins are born - hope all is going well there

Gigglygirl - what are you up to - are you in foreign parts?

Jo XXXXX


----------



## sanduk

Hi ladies,
Please excuse the barge but just wanted to confirm that Holly is in hospital, this was posted on 29th May
Hi girls

Sorry to but in but just wanted to let you all know that Holly667 has been kept in hossie, and thinks she may be kept in until the babies arrive.

Think she is pretty fed up but I keep telling her chin up - she is in the best place and maybe these babies will come along sooner rather than later.

She texts me to let me know what's going on so when I hear some more news I will let you all know.

Louise, Good luck with your beta, I think you're in for a pleasant surprise.

Regards
Sand


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Ya Girls!!

AJ  - your post made me laugh so much!!  Hope you found what you were looking for.

Crusoe - Sorry dont know much about Yasmin I hope your AF arrives soon.

Lesleyjane - Sounds like you had a wonderful time - welcome back!!

Michelle - How are you hun?

Veroy - Great news about your levels.

I have just had my HCG reading and have been told 15475 looking at Veroys which was high what does that make mine??    !! 

Louise - Are you still waiting hun but like other have said a positive is a positive cant wait to hear your news.

Love to all 

Twiggy XXXX


----------



## Newday

Hi all

just had a quick scan of posts but will catch up properly tomorrow
.Well we are back from Spain 3 embies on board day three of 2WW. They were all grade one with one with 2% fragmentation and the other two had 5%. The acupuncture sent me off to sleep after ET and have slept far.

Not feeling very positive about things really so will have to see how things go.

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks for the update on Holly - if you are in contact, please give her my love and best wishes!  x

Dawn - sounds very promising to me.  Try to have a lovely, serene 2 weeks and not let any negative thoughts creep in if you can.  xxxx

Twiggy - your levels are very high!!!!!  I have heard of embies dividing in the womb.......doesn't bear thinking about!!   Good luck sweets.  Glad I made you laugh - I am now confused about what's applicable to the human fertility and a dog's fertility!!    Fancy having breast tenderness whilst pregnant in 6 teets......(..)(..)(..)(..)(..)(..)......  !!  xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

OMIGOSH Twiggy - maybe AJ had you in mind - sounds like you could have a litter in there.

Ever read 101 dalmations 

How many days post transfer was that test taken

Anyway, sounds like you're well and truly pregnant

Have a good one 

Jo


----------



## Womb with a View

Louise.......thinking of you, and the only reason I posted tonight was to check on you.  Hope you are soooooo busy celebrating that you've forgotten us.  

Love, AJ xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

I'm thinking about Louise too - hope she's not in the depths of despair

Louise   

Let us know when you have a chance

Jo  XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sophie

Hi Sand

Thanks for letting me know about Holly. If you are in touch please pass on my best wishes to her

Sophie
x


----------



## Elissa

Just a very quick post to let you know what happened today.  I had a bit more spotting last night and at 9.30 this morning I started to bleed very heavily.  I went to the EPU and was told that I had been carrying twins and that I was losing one of them.  The good news is that one of them is still there and was exactly the right size for 5 weeks (8.1mm sac)  It is too early to see the heartbeat.

I have been told to effectively have 2 weeks bedrest/pottering and not go to work or drive at all.  My next scan will be back at the EPU on the 13th June.

Sorry not to do personals but sitting is quite uncomfortable tonight.

Hope you get a good result Louise.  Wow Twiggy what can I say?  

     
Elissa XXX


----------



## GSD

well girls,

i know its late..but ...what a bloody day. Planned to go to wales to meet friends today...loooking forwards to it...got up at 4 am for a wee and didnt put the light on for a knicker check just went back to bed!

got up at 8am ...went for a wee and there was brown stuff  OMG i thought staring at my knickers....i wiped and it was there too!

felt horrible and e mailed IM...sat waiting for a bit and then decided to go to wales anyway.....waited all day with one of my fert buddies checking my email....went for a walk along the beach trying to take my mind off it but visited every loo in porthmadog...it was still there...sometimes brown /pink/beige. rand IM at 5pm ( fed up) and finally got an email at 5.10 ( with apologies...saying 'dont panik!' spelled like that. i need to apply another patch ( now 3) and increase pessaries to 400mg eveey 8hrs...and to lay down...i was in wales for goodness sake!

Anyway ....am home, unsure what to think ....what do you think?  what would you do

PS am 11dpt 2dt (today friday)

G

[br]Posted on: 3/06/06, 00:51sorry for the selfish post!

elissa...keeping everything crossed hun.....do as you are told and rest up sending  and 

Ali...how are you hun?

Louise...thinking of you too

....more personals tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Veroy

Very early morning ladies!

I know its an ungodly hour but wake up since being preg at this time every day,maybe geting ready for 4am feeds. Will post now as got 2 nephews and 2 nieces staying for wkend and wont be able to get near puter when they get up!!!!!

Elissa - I hope all is well with you, am thinking of you will IM you x x x

Twiggy - OMG!!! Those numbers are staggering!!! How many dpt are you??

I just want to wish everyone else on 2ww lots of luck and to anyone having tx soon.

Am going to go back to bed now and see if can sleep some more, this houde will be mad after, think will need the energy(but love it!!!!).

Take care y'all, Verona x x x x x [br]Posted on: 3/06/06, 04:16Sorry GSD

I didn't forget you, havent got any answers as not experienced this but take care and I hope all is well,

Love from,

Verona x x


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Ya 

Verona - How strange I seem to wake at 4 every day too!!!! Yep reading is high very high I have ET same day as you hun at Ceram so I think 19 days post trf. 

How you feeling?? Exciting and scarey all at the same time isnt it??

Elissa - Sorry to hear about the twin, but kkep resting and relaxing as per doctors orders 

GSD - Sounds like an implantation bleed to me.   

Dawn - Hope those 3 embies snuggle in nicely, happy      

Im off to do some ironing now as Im wide awake I only do a few bits at a time as Im still in should/shouldnt I mode.

Catch up later 

Twiggy XX


----------



## Misty C

Morning everyone

Ali - wouldn't worry about the losing weight, stress, the meds and even the lovely warm weather can be to blame.  To put your mind at rest speak to your clinic or practice nurse or even GP.  

Louise - test sounds good to me.  Our lines were faint hence DH didn't believe the result until sis arrived with clear blue digital your are either 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'.  I will be waiting to hear how things go!

AJ - you dog research still makes me smile.  Have you thought about researching cats or even horses?

Crusoe - has AF arrived?  Thinking of you. 

Erthekitt/Jo - so nice to hear from you, hope you enjoy Fireman Sam.

Sand - thanks for the update on Holly and her babes - pass on my love.

Verona/Twiggy – I’ve been waking up around 4 am for the past 6 days!  Today is the only time I have made myself stay in bed – reading and trying to get back to sleep.  A bit of a waste as I should just get up and get on!  Twiggy - when’s your early scan, because I don’t think I can wait!

Dawn – congratulations on your 3 embies – sending lots of positive vibes   x lots.

Elissa – thinking of you, I am sorry to hear of your wee twin, take all the doctors advice, sending you lots of fairy dust  .

Me-news - I have sore b(.)(.)bs!  I have a sign!!!

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls  - quick hello from me, hope everyone is ok - i cant keep up with everyone but here goes!

Elissa - so sorry about losing your twin embie - hope you are ok - and complete rest sounds like a very good idea xx

GSD - hope it is implantation bleed - good luck for testing   

Louise - a +ve is a +ve and yours sounds good - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX for you 

AJ - you made me laugh researching fertility in dogs   

Twiggy - your levels are great and a really good sign that all is well  

Dawn - sending you lots of sticky vibes  good luck for your  

Crusoe - hope AF has shown her ugly face for you !

meerkat - sorry about your donor - we had an anxious day last week when ruth was trying to track ours down - hope things happen quickly for you now

Hi to everyone lese, just dont know whos doing what - when are we having that roll call again !

We are off to ceram on tuesday - ec is delayed a day or 2 as donors af was late but we've decided to go on the same day and have a couple of days chilling out before ec and et and then the same after wards 

dd cant wait to jump in the pool or the sea and i ve been working so hard i just want to collapse with a good book and poor dh wants a BEER !!!  esp watching the world cup 

oops im late for my appt
got to go
caseyxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Just popped in to say its wonderful news about all the  ! 

Elissa, what a scare you've been through. Great that you've got one little determined one firmly implanted. Hope you are able to relax during your 2 weeks of bedrest (I know that's easier said than done!).

Dawn, three embies on board!!! Hang in there hun. I was 110% postive my last cycle hadn't worked. I was also really down during the 2ww, but as you can see that means nothing. Really really really hoping this is the one for you xxx

Casey, ditto that last bit that I wrote to Dawn for you as well. Hope all goes very smoothly at Ceram xxx

 to everyone else. I can't beleive how many new 'faces' there are in this thread! 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## crusoe

Elissa - just seen your news. I am so sorry about your twin. I am sure if you follow Doctor's orders all will be well with your other baby. I'm thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.
Sending you lots of love and a big hug.

GSD - sounds like it might be implantation bleeding to me. I hope it has stopped now and you are feeling calmer.

Love to all

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys
Have been on site before but haven't managed to keep it up regularly. Am now on 2ww and feeling bit isolated as only me and DP know I am in treatment so don't have any one to talk to about it and feeling bit down. Thought keeping my own counsel was enough but even writing first line has made me burst into tears so guess I was wrong about that. Any way hope you don't mind me coming back on for chat, sounds a bit selfish to do it just because I'm on a low.

Nice to see that the site has had a few more positive results recently and I wish good luck to all the lucky BFPs but also thinking of all those currently experiencing problems and those who've had BFNs. 

Hello to AJ spoke to you on another thread recently. I am CMV negative and asked IM to match my donor. They charged an extra 60E to do this. I know Dr Olivares doesn't think it matters but the UK clinics seem very hot on this and won't use a positive donor for a negative recipient. I think I heard that whereas in UK 70% of population are CMV positive it is reversed in Spain so should be easier to match a Spanish donor than not.

Kasia thanks for help you gave me on Spanish Banks. Gave up and paid by bank transfer in the end. Great to see you had a BFP and you had said you weren't feeling very positive and had a bad ET. Was going to ask who had done your ET but thought it would just worry me if I found out I was having the same DR.

Jewel, I think it was probably me you saw on Monday. About 11.30? You and your DH came in and sat to the right of me and DP. I thought about starting a conversation but you are never sure if people want to talk. Did wander if you might be a FF emailer. Didn't see you in the transfer waiting area so thought you were probably there for a consultation. Would have been nice to have a chat. Hope it went ok. Presumably you are testing same day as me on 12th? 

I see there are several others on 2ww. Would love to hear what your coping strategies are. I try not to think about it but really its driving me crazy. No positive signs yet and although am trying to be positive am not feeling very optimistic after 3 failed IVFs and seven years of trying. On positive side its my first time with DE so have more chance now than with my own over the hill eggs (my donor was 31 so no spring chicken herself but still 11 years my junior and apparently proven twice). Had 2 embies put back that were grade 10s with small amount of fragmentation (didn't realise till reading one of posts here that they could tell you what % of fragmentation is or I would have asked). Also 3 frosties grade 8. Unfortunately seem to have problems getting my lining to thicken up which is worrying me. Had to abandon first cycle because of this and it was only 5.6 on my 7 day scan on second cycle so have had 2 patches since start of cycle. IM seemed happy to go ahead but I know it should be thicker.  I guess this is what is causing me trouble in trying to stay positive. Wish I'd had some accupuncture or something now. On my IVF cycles the lining was never an issue and I thought it was supposed to be better without the IVF drugs.

Lot of mention of pregnancy test result readings. Can someone tell me what the abbreviations dp and dt are in relation to this. Also I know it is the blood test that is definitive but what date is a realistic date to start doing home tests as not sure I can wait until Monday week and what are people finding the best test?

Helpful reading tips on removing the patch glue, my body is starting to resemble a dirty patchwork quilt!

Sorry to sound so whingey.....


----------



## Louise999

Hello

I think it's good news for me.  Having been reassured by many that a line is a line and I really was pg yesterday, I bought some Clearblue HPTs just to double check and did one this morning - it came up as a strong positive within seconds.  I now think I can officially celebrate a BFP!! Won't get HCG readings back until Tuesday at the earliest but not as worried about them now.  All I can say to those of you who are coming up to testing is 1) definitely use early morning urine and 2) do NOT bother with those Predictor tests - they're just not that sensitive!

Elissa - so sorry to hear about your news but I'm really pleased to hear that the other embie is fine.  Make sure you follow doctors orders and rest.

GSD - hope you are OK.  I can imagine just how worried you must be feeling and hope that it's an implantation bleed.  Assuming you are doing a DE cycle, AF seems highly unlikely on the drugs they give us at IM.  How is Porthmadog?  My DH is from just down the road so I know that area very well.

Jemima - welcome the Abroadies thread.  Dp = Days post transfer (I think) and dt = number of days between EC and ET (I think) so if you are 11dp2dt this means you are 11 days post transfer and the transfer was done 2 days after ferilisation.  As for when to test, my recommendation would be to wait until the actual date you are given by the clinic but I'm sure a lot of people would disagree with me. You could do an HPT the morning of the beta test but if you test too early you risk a false negative.

Louise


----------



## casey

hooray !!!!!! congratulations louise and dh         

i am soo annoyed with my dh - he had a SA on weds and i told him we needed the results to take on tues - so he rings them yesterday and tells me this morning 
'its ok I am normal' 
ME: 'what ! no we need the analysis to decide on ivf or icsi' 
him 'its ok ill pick it up on monday
' me 'oh ok but make sure you do' 

later that afternoon - him ' i dont think i can get to the clinic monday as i am working' 
me ' well sort it today but we need those results'
him to clinic ' ok can you try and e-mail them on monday' 
me ' no !! you bl**dy idiot we fly 4.30 am on tues what if they dont send them - and you are at work all day then we are stuck'
Him ' oh whats the matter with you - you keep telling me different things i'll go and get them now      '
me ' thank you dear !' 

now is it me being unreasonable or him trying to get out of going to the clinic today so he can watch footy - i'll let you decide     
caseyxxx


----------



## Kasia

CONGRATULATIONS, LOUISE!!!

             



I knew it - it's fantastic news!!! I can't wait to hear your beta results! 

Casey - Sounds like your DH is a bit like mine - football always comes first LOL!!!

Elissa - Sorry to hear about the second twin - but it's very good that other is doing fine. You rest and take care of yourself and your little embie!

GSD - It sounds very much like implanation bleeding to me - try not to worry. You will be testing very soon, won't you? Good luck!

Jemimaa - I would wait until the real test day given by IM. But that's because I am a coward and wouldn't dare test earlier!   BTW, I find the best way to get the patch glue off is to wash it off with soap in the shower - that and rubbing with my nails. If you have rubbing alcohol, that can help too. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a great weekend - sorry no time for more personals right now.


Kasia


----------



## jemimaa

Thanks for info Louise and congratulations on your BFP. Did you get any signs that it was positive before you tested?


----------



## GSD

louise...FANTASTIC HUN              yep i am doing DE at IM ...did you have any symptoms?

my brown and pink **** has stopped today........thank God hoping with evey piece of my being that it is implantation.     but other than that i feel normal.....aaarraaagghhhhhhhh!!!!!

hi to everyone..........

G X


----------



## Misty C

Evening Abroadies

Jemimaa - glad you have posted.  Although it sounds like you have had a very difficult time you now have two fantastic embies just snuggling in there.  Good luck and sending you lots of sticky vibes   .

Louise - CONGRATULATIONS on your   -  a line's a line!

Casey - DH is a naughty boy, how much football did he miss?

Kasia - hope you are keeping well.

G - that's great news, enjoy some relaxation and take care of yourself.

Love 'n' hugs to everyone.

Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Louise !!!!!  I am so delighted for you!!!  That's great news, well done!! xxx

Elissa - I am so sorry hun and at the same time delighted that one of your twinnies is snuggling in.  Rest up and relax.  Sending you lots of   xxxxx

GSD - so pleased the bleeding has stopped.  It can't be AF anyway, as you're having DE IVF.....the patches stop the AF!!  Sounds like very good news to me darling. xxxxx

Casey - scream, scream, scream!!  Been there too!  Good luck for Tuesday!!!!!!!!  Fingers and toes crossed for you, you so deserve this to be the one. Have a great trip. xxxxxx

Crusoe - hope you've had your AF arrive?   Thinking of you. xxxxxx

Jemimaa - so sorry you've been feeling tense and down.  We've all been there and this is a great place of support and info.  I really hope the 2ww spins past for you and proves to have a special ending for you!!  Thanks for the info re CMV and I'm delighted to find the Spanish have the reversed percentages!  Dr Olivares did say they don't think it matters but are very happy to match me a CMV neg donor as Dr T at the ARGC strongly recommends one.  Gosh, which Guru do I follow advice from......tough decision.....!!  I hope the IM won't be charging me an extra 60 Euros for this though as I am just about to part with 30,000 Euros for the refund programme!  3 negative IVFs is no indication that this or future IVFs won't work!  It seems that the average number of IVFs to have before getting a BFP is 4 by all accounts, but that's not donor IVF either.  Like Louise says, I would personally wait until the date the IM gave you to test on and I always do it by blood test now as my HPT was incorrect.  Personal opinion though.  Good luck! x


----------



## GSD

Hi AJ and Misty

Thanks for your reassurance...and hopinh you are right.

AJ just the tone of your word helped.


Jemima......welcome and the very best of luck...BTW I am waiting for test day ( monday) have lost my nerve for a HPT


----------



## Womb with a View

GSD                                 

for tomorrow!  Love, AJ x


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys
Kasia tried soap to get patch marks but it takes so long and as I had a bit of a reaction to them it made the skin sorer to scratch away at them. Do you know where you get the rubbing alcohol? 

Misty thanks for sticky vibes. 

GSD thanks for welcome and good luck for tomorrow    . Have you found somewhere where you get the result back same day or do you have to prolong the agony? 

AJ I'm sure they would'nt have the nerve to ask you for an extra 60E for CMV testing donor if you are forking out 30,000E. Bizarre to be saying it but hope you never see any of the money again!!! Was tempted my self, its a hard decision to make but it must show how confident IM are that they can make it work. 

Joeyad noticed an earlier post from you about patches. Only instruction I was given by IM was to put them at top of arm and as I'm on 2 it meant not much space to circulate them. I got an allergic reaction (redness and itchiness) and IM told me that I could roatate the position to stomach but avoiding waistband area because of rubbing, not to put on breasts (I'd be surprised if any one would choose that location anyway) and to avoid having them in sunlight. Surprised they don't tell you all that at outset but there you are. 

General advice from you all seems to be not to test so will have to see if I have the will power, but this is not my strong point.  GP results take 3-4 days and only local private ones I am aware of take 1-3 days but cost 50- 90pound so had thought I would go for GP bloods but do pee stick same day(if can wait till then. Unless I can find same day service, anyone know where they do same day testing in Hertfordshire or London?

Misty, Kasia or any of you BFPs that I haven't met yet, were any of you symptomless? I know that people say you can be pregnant and not have symptoms but at this stage with not a single sign its hard to believe it. Never thought I'd wish feeling sick on myself but any positive sign would be nice to show something is happening. I do my daily pep talk to the embies but it is so hard to stay a believer with no sign. Would be good to hear if anyone was successful with no symptoms or if they had symptoms that started later than dp7dt3.


----------



## EmEm

jemimaa,
I had no symptoms and honestly had no idea I was pregnant until I got the results of the beta hcg test. So, stay positive and wishing you all the best,
EmEm


----------



## Kasia

Hi Jemimaa,

I got the rubbing alcohol in Spain to be honest - you can buy it everywhere very cheaply there. In the UK I believe you need a prescription - crazy, eh? But it's very useful stuff! I used it yesterday to take a sticky label off a credit card. It cleans book covers, glass, disinfects your hands or any wounds, etc. etc. So, next time you are in Spain, make sure you pick up a wee bottle! 

With regards symptoms - the only things I noticed was I had a very bad headache (so bad I thought I had a brain tumour, really!) 2-3 days before testing day. The headache lasted several days too. Other than that, I had the same symptoms as the first time. Nevertheless, I was convinced it hadn't worked. So much for my intuition. They say some women just 'know'. Not me! 

I did a pee stick and then went to the GP for a blood test. I was lucky because they got me the results the next day. However, there are lots of places in the London area where you can get the results back the same day. I'm sure someone else will be able to tell you where.

Good luck!

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all having a lovely sunny Sunday!     


Kasia


----------



## Elissa

Hi all

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and hugs (I needed those)  Am just starting to realise what happened and trying to focus on the twin that's in there.  Every time I sneeze or cough I panic, crazy as it won't make any difference but its all psychological.

Louise -                    What can I say except that I hope your pregnancy goes without a hitch and that you have a wonderful   in 8 months time.  Well done!!!!

Jemima - Welcome and don't worry about symptoms     (Yeah right) But seriously, they don't always mean anything.  Half of the symptoms are caused by the hormones and the rest, well some people have them and others don't.  Try to relax and enjoy being technically pg.  As far as testing - probably best to wait, though I can't talk cos I never do.  But I always keep on with meds and stuff till test day and do a last one then, regardless of any results I've had before.  AJ is right about the bt, best to have one done if you can.  I'm not sure where you can get one done in Herts, good luck in finding one.  Try any local IVF clinics and ask them if they'll do one for you - I did and they only charge me £10-80 for the test (in Coventry CRM)

About the patches - I was told to put them on (as Grace in BB calls them) my **** cheeks (Don't I wish they were the same size as Nicky's   - altho if they were I wouldn't have any room to rotate them   )  Did I misunderstand - should it have been arms?

GSD - Try not to worry and   and   for tomorrow.

Casey - I'm amazed you're still calm enough to write - I would be   but hey, he came through in the end.        and   for Tuesday.  I really hope they stick. Everything crossed XXXX

That's it for now - will let you know how it goes.  Good luck to all those who are still waiting 
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Newday

Hi Jemimaa,

I am on day 5 of the 2ww and I suppose I am hoping to get some symptoms at some point. It's diidcult isn't it.

I'm trying to keep busy doing little light jobs my Mum is unwell at the mo so I keep popping over to see her (granny annexe).

I am not going back to school tomorrow so hope to take it easy this week not sure if thats a good idea or not but have decided to do it anyway

Take care try not to worry
Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick   for tomorrow GSD..and all the best of luck to all those testing soon.   

Louise - HUGE congrats! Wonderful!  

Elissa - so,. so sorry to read what happened, you must still be in shock - all the best chuck - hang in there.

Deb x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Louise - congratulations           I am so pleased for you !!!!!

GSD - so pleased the bleeding has stopped - sounds suspiciously like implantation bleeding to me. Hopefully that BFP is just around the corner.  

Jemima - I think feeling down is a natural part of the 2ww. I know I have gone from absolute certainty that I am pregnant one day to being convinced I not, nor ever will be on other days. Hang in there and all will be revealed - it sounds like you had great embies so every chance of success.  

What is all this about patches on your arms My very first patch is now firmly stuck on my bum. All that worry about it falling off seems unfounded - it is so well attached I think I am going to have great trouble ever getting it off! But should I have stuck it on my arm??!!!
Just sorted out the money to pay IM by bank transfer tomorrow and freaking out all over again about the cost of the refund programme. This time tomorrow we will be officially skint!!

Love and luck to all Crusoe
xx


----------



## kone

Hi Ladies
Louise many congratulations on your  
Elissa so very sorry to hear what happened hope you are okay
Good luck GSD for testing tomorrow hope the run of   long continues
Jemima hope you retain your sanity through the rest of your 2ww good luck for testing you too Dawnguzz and all you other ladies currently in the limbo land that is the 2ww
Hi AJ 
Hello to everyone else.
We fly out on tuesday morning to Ceram EC is scheduled for fri/sat.
Most of the packing is done Dh says i am taking far too much but i am a'' just in case packer'' I take it just in case i might need it.  
Iwill keep you updated as the complex we are staying at has internet facilities.Keep everything crossed.
Katherine


----------



## twiggy2

Hi 


Louise - Congratulations           . Well done!!!

GSD - Good luck for tommorrow      

Kone - Hope you have a lovely time in Marbella.

Jemima & Dawn - Sending you lots of sticky vibes     

Casey - Men hey!!! 

Sending you lots of sticky vibes for Tuesday   

A big hello to everyone 

Love Twiggy XXX


----------



## jemimaa

Well I'm feeling much more cheery thanks to everyones comments, wish I'd joined in earlier on in process.    . DP is being really good doing all the housework (although not quite to my standards obviously) and generally looking after me (boy am I making the most of that) but when it comes to the emotional rollercoaster that is the 2ww I'm afraid comments like well "you've got a 50/50 chance",  have unfortunately come from his lips and weren't particularly well received by me at the time 

EmEm that was just what I needed to hear. I was worried that people just tell people that not everyone gets symptoms to keep them positive. 

Kasia are you on commission for the rubbing alcohol!!!! You could start an importing business. 

Elissa I was sorry to read about the twin you have lost but you must be so pleased to have one still on board. Your message about the patches really made me chuckle. The words are so similar that if you add in a Spanish accent who knows where they are meant to be. I notice Crusoe was also told to put them on her bum so perhaps I misunderstood. I got the impression once I had emailed IM about it that anywhere other than breast or sun exposed would be ok. I have to say in my case it would certainly give plenty more scope for rotating the patches if I were to use my bum instead of my arm. I could probably get away with one cheek for the whole treatment.

Dawn guzz nice to hear from you. I forgot to look where you are being treated, I'll have to go back and check your message but am afraid if I do it now will risk losing my message as haven't worked out if you can save in draft anywhere yet. Sounds as though you are able to keep your mind off it a bit helping your mum out or do you end up talking about it all the time anyway? I took first week off and was ok up till yesterday when I started thinking I should have some symptoms by now. Am back at work next week so in theory that should take my mind off it but I think I will just worry about whether I'm overdoing it instead. I don't think you can win really can you. I've got loads I could have been doing this week to distract myself but just couldn't concentrate on anything. What day have you been told to test on. Are you going to pee stick or hold out?

Crusoe thanks for positive vibes and good luck with your treatment. I moved my patches to my stomach but bums seem to be quite popular so I may have to try this out when the next change is due. As for changing your mind from day to day about successfulness mine seems to be minute to minute. this morning I was on a big downer, at lunch time I made myself believe I felt sick and was really happy until I ate something and realised it was just that sick feeling you sometimes get when you are hungry. Needless to say went on big downer again straightaway and then cheered up again this evening on reading peoples comments that they didn't have symptoms before their BFPs. Why can't they invent something that can detect a pregnancy earlier it would save a lot of agonising wouldn't it. Big decision about the refund programme bet you agonised over that for ages but if it works it will be worth living on beans on toast for a few years.

Twiggy thanks for sticky vibes.

Katherine, hi and good luck for your EC


----------



## Louise999

GSD - good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Jemimaa - I know how you are feeling - it's such an emotional rollercoaster, isn't it?  I went from thinking "this could really work" one minute to thinking "not a chance" the next.  I think it's very hard when you've been ttc for so long (we had been trying for 4.5 years) to ever imagine you will get a BFP.  You just start to think it's something that happens to other people and not you.  Hang in there and remember we're all here for you.

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes - I still can't really believe that the Louise you're all congratulating on her BFP is actually me.

Louise


----------



## GSD

girls,

thanks for all your good wishes, i have to say 

I am Bricking it!!!!!!!! 

I even had DH prod and poke my boobs and nipples today.....nothing! 

too scared to go to bed in case tomorrow comes  

Louise, what a big smile you have put on my face reading your post......enjoy it being you and i will say it again congratualtions xxxx

Jemimaa.........hunger/ sick is a PG sypmtom  hope you get more!

Oh ...you wuld think i would be used to this after 8 BFNs wouldnt you!

NIght night xxxxxxxx



........personals tomorrow if thats okay!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck tomorrow GSD!  

Fingers crossed for you!

Jules


----------



## Newday

Good luck for tomorrow GSD

Jemimaa I am at Ceram and I test next Monday

I am a teacher so I am taking this week off first week after the holiday so I will be popular we haven't told anyone we've been having treatment.

My Mum is the only one who knows and she doesn't know about the donor eggs she thinks we went to Spain for PGD. We were'nt going to tell her either but when treatment got cancelled in Feb (donor pg) and we cancelled holiday I had to come clean.

So I have to get up in the morning and ring in and email work I already have a doctors note that says Gyny problems just have tho think what they are now....


LOUISE CONGRATULATIONS on you BFP enjoy the next 8 months

Love to all

Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Kone!!!!!!  I am so excited for you, that's great news.  Good luck to you sweets. xxxxxxxx

Crusoe - so glad AF came and you're on your way.  It'll be the best lump sum of money you've ever spent. I shall be with you every step of the way and hopefully we'll both be on that buns and babies thread together real soon. xxxxxxx

Jemimaa - yes I too hope I never see that money ever, ever again!!!  Good luck to you and chill if you can. xxxx

Re symptoms......my last FET I had nausea, sore boobies, feeling faint, dizziness, wind, twinges in my womb, a short stabbing pain, slept for Britain, tiredness, etc ......all the symtoms of pregnancy.  I hadn't been confident at all to begin with, rather neutral infact but with these "symptoms" I found myself actually believing I was pregnant!  I wasn't and I couldn't quite believe it so did a HPT after my official beta blood test, thinking the clinic had it wrong, but it was true.  I vowed never to take any notice of symptoms ever again!  So, no symptoms means nothing and having symptoms means nothing......sorry ladies, you just have to remain cool, relaxed and wait until you test.  Best of luck to all you 2 wwers.....love, AJ xx


----------



## Ali40

Morning Everyone

Just been catching up on the weekends activites.

Louise - Congratulations, it sounded a worrying time re all those tests but am so glad you posted which are the best to use.

Elissa - am so sorry about your twin, take it easy and look after the other little bundle in there I am sure he/she is snuggling in nicely.

Kone - Good luck for Ceram glad everything is moving along for you.

Jemimaa - Welcome to the 2WW - it really is bonkers isn't it.  My heart is in constant anxiety mode, it is wearing me out.  As for when to test, I have gone from not till after the blood test but on the same day, to just waiting until the bloods come back - but am having them done at my GP and don't know what the turnaround will be.

GSD - glad that the bleeding stopped, I had something similar (tho' it never turned red) on Friday in the office and paniced to.  Dr Redondo told me not to worry and it hasn't happened since.  No idea what it means as there was no red blood so don't think it could have been implantation bleeding.  GOOD LUCK TESTING TODAY!!!

All others on the 2ww with me - HEM, Jewel & Dawn hope you are all coping.

Me - well I am going bonkers, keep looking for signs but none to write home about, the odd abdominal twinge has now stopped completely, odd boob tingling stopped completely, dropped an egg yesterday when making breakfast for DH (very unlike me to be clumsy and of course when you are preggers that is something that happens - but not til later on!) and got ravenous about two hours after my breakfast and just had to eat - weird.  One minute thinking yes maybe it has worked to can't have possibly worked, also one minute imagining seeing positive test to seeing a negative and saying "yeah I can cope with that - just go back for the frosties" - WHO AM I KIDDING I know I will disolve into a heap.  Looked at Zita Wests book last night found out in there that I shouldn't have sunbathed ...... spent 6 days in the sun getting a good tan in Spain, can't believe I shouldn't have done it, IM never said anything about that. Also in ZWs book it bangs on about keeping the abdomen warm - well if lying in the sun doesn't do that what does??

Anyway wanted to pop in as am being worked too hard at the moment and won't get a chance later.

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

Best wishes 

Alison ....


----------



## Bel

Congratulations Louise!!!

So sorry about your twin Elissa, but so pleased that twin 2 is okay. lots of love,xxx

Good luck GSD!!! Wishing you a BFP!!

Hi to everyone else, especially you 2ww's!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Most of your probably won't remember me as a lot of people have moved on because they have had BFPs and there are a lot of new girls (Hi!).  I've also seen two Abroadies moderators come and go so Hi to Fidget.  

I am a strange breed of Abroadie as I have been using my own eggs.  Joined the Abroadies in Jan 05 and had a fresh cycle at IM in Feb 05 but got a BFN.  I have 4 frosties there and I am thinking of using them this month.  Just as an aside to let you know what I've been doing for the last year and a half - I found out through FFs that I WAS entitled to 2 NHS funded fresh cycles and I have been having them.  My second NHS cycle failed this past Friday.    

I am eager to get straight into a cycle I would really like to start a FET with IM with this AF.  I am on cycle day 1.  Could anybody please let me know what the protocol is for a FET?  I'm going to call IM today but any Abroadies personal experience would be greatly appreciated.  Moving a head quickly I think will stop my heart from breaking.  

Apologies for no personals.  I used to try and keep up to date with all the Abroadie's news but there are so many of you (which is good).  I will try and get to know you all again.  

Almamay


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello from sunny Athens!
I just thought I'd say hello before reading through all the posts from the last 10 days or so, and I have to say I'm sooooooooo excited to be able to get to a PC!!   What a loon, but I missed you all!

We had 3 embies transferred on Sat lunchtime, all 8 cells.   I've been under house arrest with no chance of even moving to help wash up because I've been staying with DH's lovely cousin (and her family) who has been my personal slave! I feel awful about it but it's their way with guests I suppose, and at least I can say I've relaxed fully after tx. This time I feel quite distanced from tx, like it's not going to work anyway so I'll get on with things, although obviously I'll do what I have to to be good during 2ww. My Greek is improving slowly at least!

Right, I'll be back in a bit with some personals once I've had a read.
Love to all
Lisa
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

I am completely thrown now.  I have rung IM and there was a message saying they are closed today.  I called +34-93-285-82-16.  Does anybody know about this and when they will be open again?

I wonder if it will mean that I can't have my FET this month.  

It's amazing how little it takes to upset your emotions after a BFN.  

Almamay


----------



## Kasia

Hi Almamay,

It's a public holiday in Barcelona today, so they will be open tomorrow.

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## Newday

Hi Lisa that is fantastic news three hey are you ready for triplets?

Ali I too sat out in the sun for a couple of hours one leg was very red as I burn very easily. Thery never said to don't sit in the sun either.

I think we all do things that we regret afterwards but...... I am off work as I am throwing a sicky this week. All my classes except year10's are on exam leave so not that bad really.

I also have either a cold or hayfever and now I am worreid that this could affect things.


It's the worst thing this 2ww

Take care everyone else who is in here with us

Love Dawn


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys
back to work this week but have let me work from home today and couldn't resist logging on for short time.

AJ I know you are right with your "no symptoms means nothing and having symptoms means nothing" approach but I know you know its not that easy to distance yourself. DP told me last night that I am obsessing looking for symptoms, another comment not particularly well received by me. I know he's right too but its so hard to try to ignore it all when it is all going on inside your own body. How can you not think oh I just felt this or that is it a symptom. Latest for me last night was noticing blue veins on my boobs. For a while I was convinced they hadn't been there before and now I really haven't got a clue perhaps I have just never looked for them before, or never wanted to see them or perhaps its those dreaded meds that make everythign so muddled. Something must have been pumping blood around them for all these years!

Ali 40 what is your test date? I see you are at IM as well. Have tried to work out where everyone is and it seems majority are now at IM. I'm sure when I logged on a few weeks ago there were more people at CERAM and IVI. Must be word about the legendary good looks of Dr O spreading. I did the same as you on my last treatment where I sunbathed and then read Zitas book after and saw she said not to. The thing to remember is that its only her opinion, none of the 3 IVF clinics that I jhave been to have ever said this. I actually think the thing to do is read all you want before you have treatment so that you can take on board any things you want to and then don't read them again unless you need to have further treatment. Like you say they are supposed to like the warmth.

Almamay sorry to hear your 2 NHS treatments didn't work but at least you've got your frosties waiting for you. The number you have given is the same one I have been using. When I was out there last Monday my partner mentioned that it was Bank holiday in England and Dr O mentioned something about a bank holiday in Spain soon I think he said in June but I wasn't really paying much attention. If it is that then maybe they are only open for ETs and emergencies. Have just checked a spainish guide book and can't see any Bank Holidays in June but there does seem to be a Catalan festival called L'ou com Balla which freakily enough means "The Dancing Egg" which it says is in early June. "An emptied egg is left to "dance" on the jets of the fountain in the cathedral cloisters and other courtyards in the gothic quarter. The fountain are decorated with flowers making it one of the most curious and picturesque traditions in the citys folklore" or so says my guide book. 

Kasia wrote this without seeing your post until about to send is it the dancing egg?

GSD good luck again for today do you get the result back today as well    

I guess I'd better get off and do some work and in DPs words stop "obsessing". I must also shorten my messages for a new girl I seem to be hogging a lot of space, sorry.


----------



## Newday

jemimaa 

June 12th is a Bank holiday in Spain Ruth told me

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, ladies, that took me nearly 1h45 mins to read!!!!

Lovely to catch up though, so much happening. Big fat congrats to Louise, Misty, Doug and Nicky, TWIGGY!!!!! So pleased for all of you, I was told this was a good time of year for IVF, it must be true. May you all have happy healthy pregnancies    

Good luck today to GSD for testing, may the bfp fairy wave her wand in your direction!

Sorry to hear about your bfn Debs, I was so hoping this would work for you. I'm convinced you'll get there, at least you know you can get pg. I know it doesn't help right now when you're feeling rotten but big hugs to you from me. 

Elissa, hope you manage to take the rest you need. I'm sure you'll do everything the doc tells you. One of my best friends lost a twin at 5 weeks and had her baby 2 months ago, although not IVF and she didn't know she was expecting twins. Anyway, I think I'm trying to say good luck taking it easy and lots of luck to you . xxxx

Dawn, I'll talk to you on MSN after I get back (sometime Weds eve if you're around) Glad to hear all went well, you must be relieved. I hope you managed to have a nice break and hope you get a lovely BFP. When do you test?

Jemimaa- Welcome and nice to read your posts, the 2ww really does drive you crazy. Not that I'm saying you're crazy or anything! I'm going to take the advice my Doc gave me last time and imagine having a baby to hold in the next 1-2 yrs, ie think of it as a long term goal and not plan so carefully for each individual tx. She told me not to be disappointed by small setbacks. I had every symptom possible last time and gota bfn so am determined not to drive myself nuts analysing everything.  Easier said than done, I know. Best of luck, lovely xxxx

Crusoe, sounds like you're on your way! Glad you got your bleed and are getting ready. Lots of luck to you too xxx

AJ- If I ever need advice on fertility in dogs I'll know where to come!! Our furry friend has been snipped but if we ever get another... I laughed out loud in this very busy internet cafe in Piraeus!! And also about EartheKitt's 101 Dalmatians comment!!   



Hi to everyone else, there are so many of us it makes me feel a lot more normal about what we're doing. Normally I feel quite different to all my friends but now that I have some new ones


----------



## **maria**

Hi Gigglygirl 

I was wondering how you were because i havent heard from you for ages and then i seen your name on the main board .

How are you? i hope you are well 

I see you had ET on saturday thats fantastic news hunni .
I had my ET on friday I got 2 but in and 1 to freeze so im very happy i trying to rest but finding it hard . It sounds like your getting lots of rest in sunny athens which is great .

When are you coming back to the UK ?

Take Care 

Sorry for butting in Ladies 

Love and luck to everyone 

Maria xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Well, not sure what happened there but never mind! I just meant I feel I have lots of lovely new FFs so everything feels more normal and in control. I'd rather there were fewer of us with similar issues but so glad we have somewhere to meet . 

About the sun, my doc said not to go out in it. But then it is very strong here, even now in June.

I wanted to tell you about my lovely donor. I don't know much about her, other than we have similar complexions and hair, height etc. Oh, and she's thin. "Will that be a problem?" Well, dur! She's 27 as well. But she was so grateful to have a chance to have IVF (we're egg sharing) apparently she was over the moon and wishing us every chance. She even bought me a present which is a Greek statue of a mother and small child hugging. I was so touched I cried. My Doc had said not to bring presents, just a card (which I did) but she was surprised about the present from the donor, apparently normally it is the recipients who feel they'd like to bring something. The Doc said she was such a nice person she really hoped it would work for both of us. It made me feel really good about egg sharing because I felt like we were able to help someone as well. Usually I feel guilty that we're taking someone's eggs but this time I felt like we'd helped a couple have a chance.

I fly back tomorrow, DH left on Fri at the end of our week's holiday so I've been on my own with DH's lovely family. Will be glad to get home and back to work to have something to take my mind off things. I'm not going crazy yet but there's a chance I will if I don't get busy soon! My flight gets in 00:20 am Weds am and then I have to leave for work at 7am Weds so it will be a bit chaotic. I'm only worried I'll be so relaxed from this holiday I won't be able to get back into the swing of things!! Oh, and somehow I've managed to lose weight!!! Hooray!! I put loads on last cycle but this time I think the hot weather has taken my appetite and obviously I'm not having alcohol and unhealthy things. I have just had a KitKat Chunky though, just to celebrate!!

Right, enough waffling. Love to all, may catch up tomorrow b4 my flight.

Lots of love
Lisa
xx

[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 11:11Maria, just sent you an IM. Cycle buddies!!!! Yay!
Speak soon, 
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hey gigglygirl, great to hear from you!  Come on little ones, do your thing now!   

Elissa, so so sorry to hear about one of the twins.  I know you're taking good care of yourself and your sweet embie.  Lots of love and hugs to you sweetie.  

Louise, I'm so happy for you hun!  Many congrats!  

Twiggy, fantastic news!  Congratulations!  I can't believe your bloods!   On day 21 my level was only 10,636!  Woohooo girl!!! 

Lots of luck to all on 2ww.     

GSD, thinking of you today.  

Doing good on this end.  Actually feeling very well... sometimes I wish the nausea would come back in full force because then I'd know I was still pg. 

Love,
Michelle xxx


----------



## Joeyad

Wow, it's taken me ages to read through the last 3 pages of posts!!

 to all who've recently had BFPs!!!  Are there more +ves than usual at the moment?  Maybe it is a good time of year for tx.

Jemimaa, thanks for the advice about the patches.  I had to change them for the first time yesterday & they don't half hurt when you pull them off!!  Thankfully my skin hadn't reacted to them & I scrubbed with soap & flannel whilst in the shower (as per Kasia's advise) plus I used a bit of baby oil afterwards, for good measure!!

Does anyone know how long it should take for lining to thicken when using 2 patches?  My belly is getting more & more bloated which is unusual for me, so all I can imaging is that I'm plumping up like a pillow down there & that it has nothing to do with the large bar of Green & Blacks chocolate that I managed to devour over the weekend!!

Sending masses of baby dust to all of you on the 2WW.  
Having never been at that stage (yet), I can only try to imagine how hard it must be.  


Jo xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

GSD - logged on to see if you had good news for us.  Hope you do sweets.  xxxxxxxx

This is just a quickie as very busy but wanted to answer AlmaMay's post - so sorry that you've had a BFN, really upset for you.  I too am at the IM and what happens with the FET cycle is that on day one of AF you apply a patch (if they are shut and it is day one you can apply a patch, I don't suppose this would hurt and then you could contact them tomorrow to make sure you can go ahead?)  Then, depending on your history re your womb lining, they usually ask you to check the endo lining on day 9.  ET can take place anytime that is suitable to your endo lining and you but the IM only do FET Monday to Friday and prefer you to have ET between day 12 and 16 of your cycle.

I hope this puts your mind at rest?  Good luck AlmaMay, love, AJxxxxxx

Giggles - ahhhhhhhhhh, so pleased for you chooky!!!!!!!  They sound wonderful embies.  Got a great feeling about this.  Have been thinking of you loads and loads and so excited for you.  Chill.  Love, AJ xxxxxxxxx

To everyone else who IMed me - very busy but will reply shortly.  Love to you all and good sticky vibes to you 2wwers. xxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I'm so sorry for the barge this morning.  I sometimes hate when people just pop in, demand info, and go.  I was hoping you guys wouldn't mind as I'm such an old timer who has just gone off the Abroadies radar while I was trying to get pg in the UK.  

Thank you very much for helping AJ, Jemima, Kasia and Plurps (for your IM) with the info.  

I found an email at work with instructions from IM about my FET.  I have decided to put my patch on tonight when I get home from work as today is CD1 and will schedule a scan for early next week.  For my ICSI cycle I had ET cycle day 16 and that would put ET this month for 20 June.  My DH can't come as he has a big event on but maybe I can convince a friend to come with me and help carry my bag.  

I hope IM says things can go ahead tomorrow.  They have always been quite good about that.  

Good luck to all the 2ww-ers.  Hope to join you again soon!  

Almamay


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck AlmaMay! xx

Just a quickie......I am going to literally murder my DP!!!  He has had the info on his Meosis test for weeks now. He's due to fly out to Barcelona on Thursday, back Friday. All flights, clinic payments, hotel, etc., booked by the efficient AJ - all DP had to do was a) read all the info re buying a truss and getting antibiotics and b) turn up. He's now in turmoil as he's not actually read the info I gave him and, with my questioning and checking up on him this afternoon, I realised he's not got any idea about the antibiotics and the truss. He's dashed off to the GP hoping to get a prescription!!!! All I could say, through gritted teeth, was "would you like me to wipe your botty too hun?" And he had the cheek to say "you'd think the IM could provide all of this!" yeah, maybe they could, but it would be a great help if he knew what this biopsy entailed apart from a big needle! Infact, come to think of it, I may well email the IM and ask them to make it an extra large needle just for him! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 17:28ps Crusoe - I have just transferred the IM's fee for the Meosis test......you've got a good rate on the Euro today, it's 1.428, which is better than it's been, so you got a good rate for your Refund Programme and it won't have cost you as much as, say, last month! Hope this makes you feel better. xxx


----------



## Newday

AJ

if it makes you feel any better my Dh is the same. I arrange everything and he just turns up and does what he is told.

But he did have SRS he didn't need a truss and that was called a biposy.

I think most of them don't want to think about it till the time comes

take care hun

Love Dawn


----------



## casey

Aj - don't talk to me about dh - all i asked was for him to sort his test results and book the accomodation - which i originally found and not to get me stressed out about these things - BUT as well as the 'debate ' about test results on sat -on weds he cancelled out apartment booking as he wanted something 'better'
at 3pm today he informed me that as our hotel booking was not confirmed, we did not actually have any accomodation booked  and then at 6pm he said its ok its sorted and we are now staying in a different hotel
bear in mind our flight is at 6am TOMORROW !!!!
and i was AT WORK ! when he kept ringing me with updates - i wanted to strangle him !  
casey xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

AJ - don't be too hard on your DH!! My DH is so full of admiration for him having the meosis done at all and I am in awe of how your powers of persuasion!! My rate of exchange was 1.447 which as you say is a bit better than it has been so there is a little bit left over to go towards our flights.

Gigglygirl - your embies sound great and your donor really lovely - I am so hopeful for you this time - it all sounds so right!!

As anyone dealt with the London Fertility Clinic? I am trying to book a scan there - but they never return calls. I have called them 4 times today and they have promised to get back to me but don't. I am to ring at 9 tomorrow and hopefully speak to the sonographer herself - sounds a crazy system for booking appointments to me.

Also can someone convince me that patches really work. How can this clear plastic thing that is now very grubby around the edge be doing anything. As far as I can work out it is a lower dose for a shorter time than the progynova I have used in the past and today I have convinced myself that when I do finally get a scan booked I will be told "what lining there is no lining!!" I think I am just freaking out because this is a different protocol to what I have had in the past but any reassurance greatfully received.

Love to all
crusoe


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

gosh Ive finally just caught up..phew!! 

Louise many many congrats on you   , have a happy and healthy preganancy.. 

Rsmum..glad youre posting and feeling a bit better..have sent you a reply..sorry its took me so long..but had tons of washing and ironing to do and then thought s*d it all and went out sat and sunday..was good fun though but havent managed to get to the computer until tonight...

AJ..thanks hun..missed you too!! Very funny re the dogs..sought of thing Id do too     How are you anyway?? You seem really happy and up beat..big hugs xxxx

Hi to Jemimaa- welcome and   lots of luck...

Giggly... welcome back..wow 3 on board how fabulous..thinking of you and wishing you tons and tons of luck..make sure you dont overdo it when you get back..

Eilissa, sorry to hear about your loss, but am so happy that twin 2 is doing fine..take care and look after yourself...

Hello to everyone else who I have missed and good luck to all the 2ww...off for my din dins now..yum yum..can you believe though I put a stone on in a week on holiday..AHHHHHHHHHH!! Had special K for brekky and lunch today with a banana to try and get back to shape..but now its going out of the window as its chicken kievs, dauphinoise potatoes and mushrooms..never mind eh   

byeee xxxx

P>S I went to barbados Debs and twiggy..it was fab..bit is now just a dream..ahhh...


----------



## MichelleM72

Just a quickie for Crusoe...

I'm still on the patches (finish in 3 weeks!  ) and my lining was much better with them than with Progynova in February.  They do work, believe me.  But saying that, I HATE them!  Can't wait to be finished with them because they really do irritate my skin.

You'll be fine hun. 

xx Michelle


----------



## crusoe

Oh Michelle - thank-you I will go to bed tonight at least partially reassured!

So glad all is going well for you and your twinnies.

Love and thanks
crusoe
x


----------



## GSD

Well girls,

for the first time in 5 years and 10 cycles of IVF, this FET being my second DE i am finally able to post a BFP       .( and i cant believe i am writing that)

My beta was 523...14dpt 2dt

We are cautiously extatic.

Thank you so much for all your support and good wishes.

Afyer 3 fertility clinics IM came through for me...must have been Dr O s magic touch!

Thanking GOD for listening to my prayers

loves

Karen


----------



## Misty C

G/GSD/Karen -* CONGRATULATIONS* - so, so, so pleased to hear your news!!!! 
                      

Love 
Misty C.
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - I have made contact with the LFC to arrange bloods and scans and they told me to ring the sonographer direct to make an appointment, it does seem a strange system! Hope that you get it sorted out soon.

I think that they are now very busy with Abroadies - I'm sure that there is another London clinic that will do scans and bloods, but I can't remember their name!   Sorry, maybe someone else on here will know.

Gigglygirl - I've been thinking of you, awwww, your donor sounds lovely! The very best of luck during the 2ww!

Leslyjane - glad you had a fab holiday!

Casey, Dawn and AJ - your DHs/DPs and mine sound so similar! I have to book and arrange everything! He just has to turn up at the airport and he still tells me that travelling is stressful!  

AJ - I had a good laugh about the dogs! I did something similar did a search about fertilty and was reading what I thought was an interesting article until I found out that it was about the insemination of cows!  

Almamay - sorry to hear about your BFN. Good luck with your FET! 

Jemima - welcome and good luck with your treatment.

Elissa - sorry to hear about your loss, but glad to hear that you still have one going strong.

Good luck to all! Sniffers, stabbers, stickers (patches) pill poppers, knicker checkers, and ladies in waiting!


Jules
xxx

GSD  - just about to post when I saw your news!   Woo-hoo! Congratulations, so pleased!


----------



## kone

Congratulations GSD            
Katherine


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys

Congratulations GSD, so the bleed must have been implantation after all. You must be in a state of shock. All your birthdays and christmases rolled into one as they say 

  

Hi giggly girl, the embies sound fab and a great match, don't you find you were looking around at anyone who matched the description and wandering......  I think we were given some wrong info by Dr O or we translated into imperial wrongly as DP worked out our donor was some sort of giant beanpole. More likely to be my DP than Dr O at a guess. Bet you wish you could bring your DP's family home to continue their good work.  Lots of sticky vibes    

Dawnguzz hows it going being off work this week. Lots more time to post.

Aj what is meosis? Being trussed up doesn't sound like much fun but then neither is having your legs in the air in stirrups with someones face about 2 inches away from all your bits  is it. And I'm guessing he only has to do it the once and then its over with. 

Crusoe I don't know about the London fertility Centre but notice your in Hertfordshire. I know its a big county but if you are anywhere near St ALbans I got my lining scans done in a nice small clinic there and they emailed the results same day to IM. Little mix up first time but they've been great since. First scan was £100 and follow up ones were £75 I think. Haven't had any trouble getting hold of them yet they seem quite efficient and say they have had several people who are on Spanish programmes. Dr O did say to me that they don't worry about whether it is done at a specialist fertility clinic or not. 

Hi to Joeyad and Lesleyjane and Ms Minerva.

Can some of you guys let me know how long away from your ET you were told to book your blood test. I've been told to have mine done on the 12th June which will be dp15 (if the day of  et counts) and dt3. I can never remember the dates but my DP reckons this is a lot longer than we have waited on previous cycles, and I think I read that Dawn who had et I think 2 days after me is testing the same day. Have emailed IM to check that date is right but know from Almamay that they are closed today and also that you guys know so much about these things.

Wow its busy everytime I go to post there are new messages.


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies 

Well after Karen/G/GSD's excitement, I think I need to sit down!  I have been trying to keep up and failing miserably but here goes:

Jemima - still no real symptoms, I had sore boobs now gone but do feel a little more tired.  By the time I think there may be a feeling of nausea, its gone.  Enjoy being treated like a queen.

Elissa - hows the relaxation and resting going?

Dawn - I hope your mum feels a little better soon, take care of yourself as well!

Crusoe - you may be skint but you still have your wee cutie Bertie and a whole litter (according to AJ) to come!  Keep the faith and your lining will get there.

Kone/Katherine - good luck in Spain whats wrong with a little 'just in case' packing!

AJ - I really appreciated your advice on symptoms during my 2ww, thank you for that.  But your poor DH, all I can say is Ouch!

LelseyJane - still good to have you back, did Mr Snoop go in a huff because he missed you?  My cats don't come near us for at least an hour.

Almamay - sorry to hear you BFN news but best of luck with your FET.  Although the NHS cycles didn't work its good that you got the opportunity.  We unfortunately found out that as I wasn't referred to a fertility clinic before my 38th birthday we didn't qualify.

gigglygirl/Lisa - congratulation on your 3 embies, wooohooo!  Your donor sounds so wonderful.  Its sounds like you are having a great time, relax and enjoy.

Casey - don't strangle DH until you get home!

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Great news GSD, all my love
    

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Karen/GSD - that is the news I've been looking for from you all day long.......yippeeeeeeee!!!! That is fantastic and you guys must be over the moon. Wonderful, wonderful news.!!!!! Enjoy! xxx

We're on a roll girls!! That is the biggest bumper of BFPs I've ever seen!

Who's testing next? Ali? Good luck to you all. xxxxx

Crusoe - the patches do work hun, although I thought the same and was sure I had them on back to front! Haven't any experience of the London Fertility Clinic but do have experience of The Women's Ultrasound Centre in Harley Street and they have had dealings with the IM. Here's their website: http://www.womensultrasound.co.uk/fees.htm
Good luck sweetheart. You're right about my DP.......he said he was really nervous tonight. I felt awful as DP doesn't do nervous. Mind you, hopefully they will find his sperm is top-notch, as first indicated, and he can then sit back and rest on his laurels! (Oh, and not to mention get me pregnant!!) xxxx

Casey!!!!!! Arrrrggghhhhh! Keep your cool if you can. Remember, no stress and good luck for ec/et. So hope this is the one for you! xxxx

Dawn - hope you're doing well on the 2ww. Good luck, good luck, good luck!! xxxx

Talk about one track mind.....was listening to my DP's account of his day tonight when he said "....and there was this women who walked in and she looked really fertile....." !!!!! I went into a mini daze, mind scurrying around, felt sick to my stomach and fazed out the rest of his conversation. When I asked him how he knew this women was fertile just by looking at her, he replied "FURTIVE, not fertile, FURTIVE!!!!" I suppose every cells of my being is focused on my outcome of having a baby and this certainly proves it!! Poor DP! How he puts up with me sometimes I never know!

Hi to anyone I've not mentioned. Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## GSD

very best wishes for tomorrow Ali..........will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx

Karen x[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 22:24thanks girls,

am totally on cloud nine..... 

AJ ....you really make me giggle...reading your post i actually felt sick fo you...till i got to the end!

loves


----------



## Ali40

GSD

That is fantastic news - am so so so pleased for you.  Was in the office yesterday and kept having to turn my brightness level down so no one walking past (very open plan) could see what was on my screen as I checked for your results!!

Many many congratulations.

My turn now, blood test tomorrow - tell me PLEASE did you get your results back the same day  I rang our surgery yesterday and they said a week for blood tests!!  I am trying not to do the evil pee sticks before hand but DH and I are having arguments about when it should/could be done!  And of course with IM you have to double the dose of everything once you know.......  not that I am going mad or anything!

As you can see can't sleep either so that's not helping.

Ooops sorry this turned into a "me" post but seriously wanted to wish you all the best for the next 8.5 months and a happy healthy little 'un at the end.

Crusoe - saw your concern about the patches, I was exactly the same esp as I hadn't responded to any other fertility drugs so why would I to this?  Got myself in a right state going to scan for lining on day 9 and it was 9.8mm, I felt over the moon that my body did what it was supposed to for once so DON'T WORRY.  I had even raised the concern with Dr Walker and she said her peri and early menopausal women often respond better to these drugs!!  (For once something in our favour!!!)

Sorry no time for other personals at the moment.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## RSMUM

Alison - crossing everything for you sweetie!  

GSD - FANTASTIC NEWS! 

D x


----------



## CRISPY

Hello to everyone, especially those on the 2WWs   Just thought I would mention that I am having my scans at the turner rise consulting rooms in colchester (next door to main hospital).  They are not a fertility clinic but a private diagnostic centre.  They will do as many scan as you need for your cycle for £160, which seems a bit of a bargain!  Can't fault them so far as they have been excellant, they are also going to do my blood test as well which is £30 each.  If anyone would like there details feel free to IM me 

Crispy


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you everyone for our advice and reassurance.
I have an appointment for a scan now on friday at the London fertility clinic. I felt they were a bit abrupt on the phone but as long as they know what they are doing with a scanner I am sure all will be fine. They said they don't email anything to IM they just give me the results there and then - presumably this is ok for IM, does anyone know.
My old (very expensive clinic) used to fax over pics and a detailed report.
AJ thanks for the info about the womens ultrasound clinic I think I might try them in the future.
Jemmima - thanks for the info about the St Albans clinic - i tried them but they weren't doing any scans this Friday. I liked the sound of them on the phone though and they would be very convenient for me.

Thanks for all your help. I'm at work so I had better get on
Love to all
Crusoe


----------



## Newday

GSD   


Congratulations  



    

Take care of yourself

Love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

GSD- wow, lovely, that's just fantastic news!!!!! A big fat congrats to you and your man, I'm sure you're on   

                                             

Best of luck to you today, Ali     May the reiki orange spot and the bfp fairy do their thing for you. 

Crusoe- Thanks for your text, I was going to reply but knew I'd come to the internet cafe today. About the patches- I have patches for my ordinary HRT and they are a pain in the bum but I'm sure they do work to build your lining well as I manage a good bleed every month. Any kind of HRT tablets give me terrible headaches and make me put on loads more weight so actually the patches suit me much better, despite the damned adhesive! Once or twice they've come off in bed and I've joked with DH that he'd have a nice pair of man boobs by morning!!   I was told by my oncologist that under no circumstances should I put them above my waist, and especially not near my boobies (obviously he called them breasts) so I wear them on my bottom and due to its ample size manage to rotate them regularly.   I soak them off in the bath if they don't come off on their own before the 3- 3 & 1/2 days is up. Only problem is I sometimes get a reaction to the adhesive and it goes sore and itches a bit, but at least it's on my bum where no-one can see it!!!   During my cycles here I've had HRT by Schering called Cyclacur and then Utrogestan as well, but this time she let me take less Cyclacur cos I had a good response the last 2 times. My lining was 11.5mm with less drugs, which is more than the last 2 times on a higher dose. Bizarre. 

AlmaMay- good luck for your upcoming tx, all the best!    

AJ- you're not in need of a hearing aid like me, are you!!! You poor thing, I bet you were contemplating divorce!

Casey- I think you have grounds for divorce! (Joke) Your blokey changing your accommodation, well really! I hope he's found you a high class luxury pad after all that. Good luck for your tx, hun.    

Jemimaa- I did look around the clinic for other patients but there was really only us there when we went in on Sat so I could only check out the receptionists! 

Well, I've tried to do a bit of present shopping for the rellies this am and Athens is just crazy for shopping. I'm right in the town of Piraeus and close to loads of shops but it's so hard to know where to buy what you want. You can't just mooch, the shop assistants pounce the instant you go in and they have really tiny shops for just one type of thing, so loads of swimwear shops, shoes shops and mobile phone shops, but where are the damn florists?!!! Grrr. Oh, and a kiosk on every corner. I know they would be really annoyed with me traipsing too far for them at the moment and I have brought some things from UK anyway, I just wanted to get something for the kids and a bunch of flowers!! I'm not going to let it stress me, I just wanted to say thanks. At this rate I'll bung the kids some cash and stick with what I've already got.

I'm in shock at the number of bfps, it's so brilliant! I can't help thinking that my result will even things out a little though, talk about looking on the black side of things... 

Better go, I'm banging on a bit, aren't I? I've had a bit of an immersion in Greek so I'm finding it hard to switch my head off with words swimming around all the time, so it's nice to speaky-English rather than speaky-Greeky!

Ciao for now lovelies!  
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Plurps

Many congrats to all those with a BFP...what exciting times

I leave shortly for my op.  Having a hysteroscopy for adenomyosis - another procedure to ensure that these are not the reasons for implantation failure.  Its a full anaesthetic so I havent had a drink since 0730 and I am gasping.

Will catch up later.

P


----------



## Joeyad

OMG ...........GSD............a  ..........huge  !!!!

How many is that now?

Love to all,
Jo x


----------



## carok

AJ,  you made me laugh out loud ....  

Gigglygirl, what a wonderful donor you have found, she sounds so sweet !  I hope this is the one for you.

GSD,  congratulations,  that is a very nice beta result,  you must be over the moon, what a long wait you have had for this BFP !

Casey, what a last minute unnecessary stress,  MEN !!

Crusoe,  I always just phone in the results of my scan to Valenica,  I would say IM would be fine with that too. Good luck.

Alison,  good luck with the beta test.  Can't believe you have to wait 1 whole week for the results.

Jemima, good luck with your cycle.

Take care everyone I have not gotten around to mentioning this time !

Caro


----------



## Bel

GSD,

Congratulations!!!!

Enjoy,

Lots of love,

bel,xx


----------



## jemimaa

Ali40 good luck. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the result, the GPs surgery may just be trying to cover themselves our hospital says 3-4 days but my own GP said to try a day later as sometimes they are much quicker. Have you decided about the pee stick yet? which one of you wants to test?

                                              

Mistyc Sounds good to me pregnant and no sickness.

Plurps good luck with your op today   

GSD just re-read your post, wow didn't realise you had had 10 IVFs you sure have staying power and it's certainly paid off   

Giggly girl interested to read what you wrote about patches, I wont be wearing anymore on my upper arm which is where I thought I was told to put them by IM. I'm amazed you've had some fall off I find them like superglue. I did have a  chuckle at the idea of your DP waking up with man boobs    Know what you mean about looking on the black side of things.... 

You certainly learn a lot on this site and it is very supportive but I'm finding it hard not to compare myself to how others are doing. The fact that everyone seems to have such thick linings is really making me nervous anyone out there successful with a thin lining?? I had such good embies but am really worried about my lining letting me down. I try to tell myself that IM wouldn't have done it unless they thought there was a good chance but who knows if they've got a donor lined up and they're getting 10,000E!!! Cynical or what.


----------



## Kasia

Hi everyone,

Ali - Good luck for testing today! My GP's surgery got the blood test result back the next day, but it can vary from one place to another. Are you going to pee on a stick?

Plurps - Good luck for the operation today - hope it all goes well!!!

Misty - Glad to hear you are feeling well! 

GSD - Are you still up there on cloud 9  

Jemimaa - What was your lining like? They like it to be anything over 6 mm I think, but I'm not sure.

Well, better get back to work. Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned! Hope you are enjoying the summer weather! 





Kasia


----------



## HEM

Ali40 - Good Luck, GSD Congratulations, Dawnguzz thinking of you.  Gigglygirl hope everything goes well, the same to Jemima and everyone waiting to start treatment, having treatment and those in 2WW -good luck.

Elissa - hope that you are feeling brighter and that little one is safe and sound.  Thinking of you - take care

Crispy - good luck with the patches and the scan - won't be long now and you will soon on your way......

I haven't posted much, basically gone a bit in my shell in the 2WW, I test on the 11th June so not too long to go now. Straight after ET I was just relieved I had got that far and testing was a million miles away and I was quite content just to be in the post ET and 2WW stage and it is a safe feeling, knowing that you are potentially pregnant and somehow you want to know the outcome but not at the same time.  I don't know if that makes sense.  Well my mind has gone into overdrive mode, trying to stay calm but it can be difficult to say the least

Helen xx


----------



## nats210

Hello Ladies

Congratulations GSD/Karen wonderful news after what i am sure has been a lot of heartache, so delighted for you.

Ali everything crossed for you & hope you can get the result quickly.

Plurps good luck with your op today.

Gigglygirl interested to read you are on patches anyway will Im you for more info if that is ok.

Jemimaa I am sure your lining was perfect for your embies.   .  Could you IM me the details of the St Albans clinic please.

I have been going to LFC for about 12 months now for my FSH/LH tests & have found them fine. I think once you are there it is easier though.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I will try & catch up with your all asap as it looks like I will be definitely coming over to this board. My latest scan at the Lister has shown a very weak lining & 0 follies which is not very helpful so we have upped the gonal F for 2 days & Thursday we decide wether to proceed. This isn't exactly a shock just a little sad that my body can't quite do what it has to. But we have already been to Spain & will be on the phone to Ruth to ask her to get going if it's not good news.

Hoping to join the line of BFP's & being positive
Nats
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Helen, I have sent you an IM but wanted to post to say, hang in there, stay positive and there's no reason you can't be one of those celebrations this time next week hun. xxxxxx

Crusoe - so glad you've got your scan sorted.  The IM don't mind them not faxing stuff although the Women's Ultrasound Centre do fax anyway.  Good luck. xxxxxx

Giggles me dear!!!  Good to hear from you and hope this 3 little embies are snuggling in.  No reason you too can't be one of our celebrations this time next week either sweets.  Enjoy the rest of your time in Greece.  Good luck Lisa. xxxxxxxxx

Ali......      for testing today.  If the hpt is indicating a positive, the IM will ask you to double up on the patches and pessaries.  Sending you masses of babydust.  Oh, I loathe testing day......really feel for you and hopefully you will bring us good, good news. xxxxxxxxx

Nats - I too wish you all the very best for joining that ever-growing line of BFPs.  Sorry things haven't been easy for you. xxxxxx

Kasia - hope you are well toots. xxxxx

Jemimaa - so sorry you're worried about your lining.  Everyone is different and sometimes there is no set forumula to why someone gets pregnant so whether your lining is optimum or not I don't know.  I too am with the IM but don't know what their thoughts on thickness of the lining are.  My acupuncturist says 7mm and above is preferable but remember, he's not an IVF doctor.  Why don't you ask the IM and tell them your concerns?  I know it is so tempting to forge ahead with a plan that's underway because we want a baby so much but equally you must make sure you're on track for the best result.  I'd ask if it were me.  Not easy for you but you never know, your lining, for you, may be perfect.  Good luck Jemimaa xxxxxx

Bel - how you doing? xxxxx

Dawn - hope the 2ww is going well. xxxxx

AlmaMay - good luck sweets. xxxxxx

Joeyd - I lost count at 7 BFPs.......!!!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hello Ladies

Hope your all well in this fine weather. 

Dawn - good luck with 2WW, hope it doesn't drive you insane 

RSMUM - how are you doing? I hope you are feeling a little better 

Louise - Congratulations on BFP, Delighted to see your post! 

Elissa - so sorry to hear about your twin- hope the rest of the 9 months goes smoothly for you.

Karen - Congratulations on BFP - you give us all hope that it can work out!!

Alison - tell me more about Zita West and the sunbathing, I did the same as you.  Still doesn't matter what you do, if it goes wrong you look at everything and try to find something to blame!  Lots of luck too for testing tomorrow.  Bloods results should only take a couple of hours!

Gigglygirl - lots of luck for 2WW

Plurps - good luck with hysteroscopy.  

caroK - am also attending IVI Valencia, going back shortly for FET!

HEM - good luck for testing - I know how you feel, it can be a cautious time emotionally, hope to see another  from you soon.

Michelle - how are you doing, how you and the little twinnies are keeping well

AJ - Hi, loved the story about your Dh.

Hi to anyone I've missed, being trying to catch up.

Not much with me, just waiting to go again.

One little question though?  If I still ovulate and I start progy on day 1 of cycle for FET, do I still O or will my body be suppressed by Progy?

IVI tells me as soon as I reach 8mm on the lining I can make arrangements to go out there.  I reached 11 by my first scan last time, so hoping its that quick this time.

the nurses in my clinic were telling me about a girl who's lining never got over 6mm and she got pg.  It was all her body could do and its enough for some women.  I know someone asked a question about this, so I just wanted to add it.

Hope you all having lovely weather there, like me.  Stuck in work though!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## jemimaa

Hi Kasia hope hte pregnancy is going well and no more nasty "brain Tumour" style headaches.

Hi Aj is hubby all trussed up yet?

Thanks to you guys for positive thoughts on lining. It was only 5.6 at day 7 on 2 patches. IM said "perfect" but I find that very hard to believe. It can't be as cosy in there as in the 9's and 11's I am reading about. Any way too late to do anything now but would be good to hear about anyone who has had a BFP on thin lining just to help my positivity levels. Kasia I think you told me about someone but don't like to IM as not sure it was them and don't like to do it out of the blue anyway.

Nats good luck with increased drugs have IM'd you details of clinic   

Helen know what you mean about your mind being in overdrive think I am going crazy. DP thinks I am even more obsessed now I am on FF and is threatening to disconnect the computer!!!!!

Purple chick just read your mail before posting. I hope this 6mm lining BFP isn't just an urban myth.


----------



## Kasia

Hi Jemimaa,

Sorry, I can't think of the person who had a thin lining right now - but I have heard of cases. Mine was 8.2 mm on day 7, I think. But IM are happy with anything over 6 mm normally, or so I have heard. If I were you I would contact IM again to make sure. After all, it was only day 7, that still gives some time for the lining to thicken up more before ET. How many days after the scan did you have ET?

No more headaches for me, thank goodness! Thanks for asking! 

Hi to everyone else! I'm meant to be working but instead am trying to think of what I fancy eating - and not succeeding, despite feeling very hungry everything sounds horrendous. Good job DP is very patient with me! And a good cook! 





Kasia


----------



## Misty C

Hi guys in 'donor egg cycle' & 'Abroadies'

Had abdominal cramping, backpain and pinky discharge this morning called GP to speak to her and got an appointment squeezed in this afternoon.  The early pregnancy unit won't see me until next week and only when I have had another hpt showing positive.  GP has said to rest up and if there is any bleeding to get in contact.  I asked about a blood test for hcg levels and this would only be taken if they suspected an ectopic pregnancy.  Still cramping but discharge is only little.

I know it should be fine but my list of questions are obsolete until then - another week of just waiting (again!).

Love Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Veroy

Hi Misty

Sorry to hear that you to are having discharge. since early yesterday morning I have had weird browny stuff and at first thought was all over. Ruth at ceram advised that I increase pess, which I have and it seems better. Keep reading stuff about as long as itys not red all should be fine but Its driving me nuts. I am 23dp3dt and got scan on 20th june, this is far worse than 2ww!!!

Take care    Verona  x


----------



## HEM

Misty

Sorry to here about your discharge and cramping pains - you rest up - take care

Thinking of you -

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
GSD - so pleased to see your result. After an unbelievable 10 IVF's you must be over the moon. 
Many, many,  many congratulations. 
Heres to a happy and healthy 8/9 months. 
               

Ali - I will be thinking of you testing tomorrow and wishing you a BFP     I hope you have managed to find somewhere to get the result back to you quickly. My local clinic get the result back the same day but want to charge £200 for it!!

Gigglygirl - don't you dare look on the blackside. Everything sounds great to me and I think there is a really strong chance of this being your time!!!     

Plurps - hope the hysteroscopy goes ok - you are very wise to have a general. I didn't and it hurt.I think I nearly squeezed all the blood out of the hand of the nurse who was trying to keep me calm!

HEM - the 2ww is so tough but not too long now until the 11th when all will be revealed. Wishing you a very big BFP!

Misty - so sorry you have had this discharge and cramping. I say this to try and reassure you not worry you - I had a miscarriage and I did have some cramping but the bleeding was very very heavy and bright red right from the start and this doesn't sound like what you are experiencing at all. I am sure everything will be absolutely fine, so many ladies here have had bleeding and it has worked out fine but I know how scary it is. 

Nats - welcome to this board  and good luck with your future treatment in Spain. 

Jemimma - I hope the worries with your lining are unfounded. I have heard IM are happy with anything over 6mm and at 5.6 on day 7 you are nearly there!! 

On the topic of patches (and yes I know I am totally obsessed with the subject) can I ask why some people are on 2 patches and others only 1? I am paranoid now that I have misundestood the IM instructions and I should have applied 2. If after my scan the lining is not great might I be asked to increase to 2 then?
Sorry to keep going on and on about this - just be greatful you are not married to me - my DH has to put up with my constant worries and obsessions 24/7

Love to all - especially the 2ww's
Crusoe  
xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Misty - I know it must be worrying for you but it doesn't seem to be anything more than a discharge by all accounts.  Lots of ladies have this so rest as much as you can and try to distract yourself with something relaxing if you can.  Thinking of you.  xxxxxxx

Crusoe - did the IM say to put on 2 patches?  I am confused.  I've only had one but then my lining was ok.  IM me if you wish or call.  Don't want you worrying.  Thinking of you sweets. xxxxxxxx


----------



## HEM

Hi

I must be losing my head - said in a earlier post I was testing on the 11th - it is the 12th should have the day engrained in my head.  

Ali - good luck for tomorrow



Helen


----------



## Womb with a View

Maybe it's a sign you're beginning to relax on the 2ww now Helen?!! xxx

HELP!!!!  The IM have found me a donor.......!!!!  I can't believe it.  They said they may have trouble!  What's the problem then I hear you ask?  Well, I'm not ready!  I have 2 weeks intensive work coming up and I can't see me getting away to have a scan or visiting the ARGC let alone possibly flying out early to have ET!!  Gulp!  Anyway, I will start the Pill as instructed today, talk to DP and see what he says tonight.  Also, DP flies to Barcelona on Thursday for his Meosis test too so we need a result from that too before we can really know what we're doing.  Crickey, some donor she must be......I had criteria as long as yer arm!  She must be made in heaven.  I think she's lovely, no matter what, bless her, bless her, bless her.  I hope she can wait for me if I have to wait a month.

Also, someone was asking what a Meosis test is......sorry I didn't answer, lots going on.  Well it's a sperm test but unlike the FISH test this "sample" for testing is taken from the testes, the testicles themselves via biopsy.  The sperm is then tested via the FISH test.  There is no definitive test for sperm I'm told so even though the IM believe it's more accurate, it's not conclusive, nothing is.  The Meosis test isn't done in the UK.
x


----------



## HEM

AJ

That is fanastic news about a donor - I am so so please for you!!!! I bet you can't beilieve it. That is the best news!!!!!!!!!

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been on for a while but AF and Endo have hit me badly again, decided I'm going to go onto the pill until we find a donor so that I don't have to go through this every month.

AJ, I'm so pleased they found you a donor, really hope that you can manage to sort work out and get over there.  You'll soon be on here in the 2ww.

Ali, just wanted to wish you all the best for testing, everything crossed that this will be the one for you, its well deserved.

Love and best wishes to all those on the 2ww, and everyone else.  Sorry no other personals today, I'll catch up when I feel better.

Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Great news on your donor AJ, chuffed to bits for you!!

Love
Misty
xxx


----------



## Louise999

Couldn't log on at work today and feel like I have missed so much.

GSD - Congratulations on your BFP.  Has it sunk in yet?

Ali - good luck for tomorrow.  Are you going to do an HPT if the blood test result is going to take some time to come through?

AJ - fantastic news on your donor.  Have they given you a stop date for the Yasmin already?  If not, you could maybe negotiate one with them - I know I did this on my 1st cycle when I had some work commitments.  We agreed I would start on the Yasmin a certain month, on the understanding I would need to be on it until a certain date then once I had started the Yasmin they found me a donor & gave me a stop date.

Misty C - I have a few friends on the Buns & Babies thread who all had some kind of bleed around week 5 or 6 and in every case all was well.  For some reason it seems very common on these DE cycles.

Love to everyone else I haven't mentioned!

Louise


----------



## mini-me

GSD - fantastic news, congratulations!      x

Ali - good luck for testing.       x

AJ - fab news on donor!    I'm sure something can be worked out re timing. x

Lara - hope you feel better soon hun.   x

Sorry I don't have time for anymore personals - back at work after half term and it's hectic!  Also mum coming down from Scotland tomorrow so busy getting the flat tidy!    Won't be able to log on until Sunday after she's gone as computer in guest room, but good luck for anyone testing between now and then.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## jemimaa

Misty sorry to hear about your worries but from what others are saying sounds like nothing to worry about - fingers crossed - easier said than done

HEM sounds like you me and Dawnguzz are all testing on same day - yikes

Aj I asked about meosis. Sounds gruesome, I would say wish him well but I'm sure he wouldn't like to think you are discussing his bits on line!!!!!! Great news about donor tell them to get her to cross her legs if your not ready yet.  

Crusoe I started my treatment on one patch and when I had scan lining was very thin so increased to 2 didn't thicken so restarted drugs and took 2 from word go. Have you had lining problems in past perhaps that is why they put you on 2. I'd say email them but I sent one last night and haven' had a reply yet, they are normally quite prompt.


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - that is fab news on your donor! Really pleased for you! I'm sure that IM can co-ordinate you and your lovely donor.

Ali - Best of luck for testing tomorrow!    

Misty - sorry that you are having a scary time, I hope that everything settles down for you soon. Bleeding is very common in early pregancy, but scary never the less.

HEM, Dawn and Jemimaa - good luck for testing day!

Gigglygirl - thinking of you and sending you sticky vibes and  

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Elissa

I posted this morning, but it seems to have got lost in the ether - so here goes again.

Karen/GSD -                      Well done hon.  Hope your pg goes well and that at the end of 8 months you get a beautiful and healthy   (or two)

Ali - Good luck for tomorrow hon.  I have everything crossed for you.  My English clinic (CRM in Coventry) who do scans and bts for me, only charge £10.80 and give you the results the same day (when they don't lose the post it with my number on   - no seriously they only did that once and luckily I'm so impatient I rang up anyway) - worth coming up this way if they're going to charge £200 in London  
     and loads of  

AJ - I am so delighted that tey've finally come through with a donor for you.  You'll hopefully be on the plane before you know it.  Don't worry about everything else - this is what you've been waiting for - everything else can wait!!!  

Crusoe - the patches are normally just one every 4th day until a   then they double the dose, but occasionally they put someone on two patches to increase the endometrium thickness.

Plurps - Hope the op went smoothly  

Helen - hang on in there hon       Not long now

Misty - Don't panic sweetheart.  It sounds like the normal harmless kind of bleeding.  Heard about someone today who's having period like bleeding (for 3 days now) and is still carrying twins with healthy heartbeats. 

Verona - Same goes for you.  Just plenty of rest.  

Lisa - hope you follow the   trend.  Your description of Piraeus brought back many happy memories for me.  I almost felt like I was back there.  Your rest will have done you good, no reason to think you won't get a positive!      

Purplechick - You shouldn't O when you're on progynova.  Good luck sweetheart.  Hope this one is your time.      

Lara - hope you feel better on the drugs  

As for me the bleeding is still going on but is so much less than on Friday.  They did say it would probably go on for around 2 weeks so I just have to wait and hope that the cervix closes up quickly.  It is definitely worse than the 2ww especially when I sneeze or cough!  The problem is that even if the bleeding gets worse there is nothing I can do cos the journey to the hospital (25 mins) is likely to bring on a m/c and they can't do a scan or internal without risk of a m/c when the cervix is open - so just sit tight and wait - its truly horrid!!!!  Have cancelled all my work and it feels really strange to be putting everything and everyone else on hold. Dh is being amazing and has done everything for me, I don't lift or bend when he's home.  He's brilliant!

Hope everyone else is doing well and those of you still on the   are getting lots of rest and staying   .  To all those of you just waiting for the next stage of your journeys, whatever they may be, I send you       and loads of    
Elissa XXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Help!!!!!!!!!!!
No time for personals, sorry.

I thought I had loads of Utrogestan in my cupboard at home so didn't buy anymore this time in Greece, only yo find this am I have only 1 box and that will only see me to Sat!!!! Where can I buy some more and quickly? PANIC!!

Gotta go to a meeting, back to school after 3 hrs sleep, flight delayed. Easy am at school though, will set the yr 7s up with videos too!! Lazy...

Thanks
Lisa
xx


----------



## Newday

Oh Lisa 

Whish I could halp but I don't use that drug.

This is a bit of a me post so apologies:

Feeling really down today and negative about everything just convinced it hasn't worked. NO sympotms and yes I know that doesn't mean anything but........

I need to get out of this negative thinking and quick

Day 8 and feels like day 28 beginning to think I should of gone back to work!!!

Sorry for moaning really
Dawn


----------



## Kasia

Hi Lisa,

I am not sure how you can get Utrogestan in your area, but you should be able to get Cyclogest from your GP. I have been prescribed both pessaries (200 mg or 400 mg) and gestone injections. Utrogestan is more difficult to get a hold of in the UK, but Cyclogest is the same thing - progesterone. 

I hope you find some very soon!


Kasia


----------



## crusoe

Hi Lisa
Yes cyclogest is the same stuff and your GP should be able to provide it, mine did (albeit reluctantly) when I ran out on a previous cycle. Hope you get it sorted quickly.

Lots of love crusoe


----------



## HEM

Lisa
I stocked up with loads - in anticipation of carrying on with the medication up to the 11th week - thought I would be prepared, If you want I can post you a couple of boxes until you get sorted they are Utrogestan 200 - you can replace them at your leisure - I haven't tested yet so might not need them - I had approx 20 or so packets. (wishful thinking)  I can get some more from my localy IVF clinic I think it you are struggling

Dawnguzz - I feel ezactly the same as you..............

Helen x


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to say wonderful news AJ that you have a donor. Hopefully you can work out your dates.

Dawn & Helen sending you lot's of positive vibes     .

Ali fingers crossed for you.

Nats
x


----------



## Elissa

Lisa - you can buy them from here:

John Bell & Croyden
50-54 Wigmore Street
London
W1
Tel: 020 7935 5555

Hope this is useful
Elissa XXX


----------



## Joeyad

Hi to everyone,

Just grabbed 5mins & wanted to say   HURRAH! to AJ on the good news about the donor!!  Don't panic about work stuff, as these things have a way of working themselves out.

Good luck to Ali for today  .

I think I'm getting the hang of this now!!  I'm beginning to keep up with what's happening!!

I had a scan this morning to check the thickness of my lining & it's 8mm.  Not sure if that's good (I'm on day 7 of the patches).  Can anyone help??

LOL  xx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie  .......

Had blood taken and still quoting a week, but maybe sooner!!!

After 4 hours sleep did a clearblue test this morning at 6am - the one with the cross that says you are preggers.  I did the business and promised myself I would replace the cap and not look at it until the full 2 minutes were up.  It went POSITIVE in under 10 seconds.

After all the stress       I can't believe it.

Will catch up on the personals later ..... just thought I would let you all know.

Thank you so much for all the PMs and good luck wishes and baby dust - I am still taking it all in.

Best wishes

Alison .....


----------



## Kasia

WONDERFUL NEWS, ALISON!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR DH!!! 

KASIA


----------



## crusoe

Ali - that is fantastic news - so happy for you - many congratulations!!!!

Joeyad - if my lining is 8mm at my day 7 scan on Friday I will be well chuffed - sounds spot on to me!!!

sorry I'm at work so no time for more - but well done Ali!!!!!

Love to all Crusoe


----------



## Newday

Ali

Congratualtion well done

Love Dawn


----------



## Plurps

Alison - many congrats 
AJ - fab news you must be in a dizzy spin!!!!

Dawn and Helen - thinking of you hang in there all you on the 2WW....its hell.

Had the op - all is fine.  They found what they were looking for so it went well.  Feel rather pants tho' today.  

 

Plurps


----------



## earthe kitt

Ali - Well done girl - absolutely marvellous news     

Love Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## Joeyad

Congratulations Ali!!!  What wonderful, exciting news.

Jo xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girls, just a big thankyou to every who replied to me in my hour of distress, you have all been so much more helpful than my GP who has said I'll need to pay for the drugs and he's not terribly cooperative about prescribing them. I really get the feeling that every step of the way it's a struggle for us with the GP, my own fault though this time.  

AJ- fab news about the donor, hope you can juggle the work commitments.  

ALI- WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another BFP! Long may it contnue! Big fat congrats to you, you must be so happy. Sticky stuff to you!ou 

Dawn and Helen, I think it's self preservation to feel a bit down but it ain't over til it's over and you both deserve a BFP. Thinking of you...

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

ALI     WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## Marina

GREAT NEWS ALI


----------



## kone

Just a quick post from sunny marbella.Ali congratulations    A.J. congratulations on your donor forget work this is time for you to continue on your journey to motherhood hopefully with a   at the end.
News here EC tomorrow and ET ON SATURDAY !!!!!!
Must go swimming pool calling
love to all
Katherine


----------



## Bel

Ali,

Congratulations. Great news!! So pleased for you.

AJ,

Great news about the donor...this is your time I just know it!

Dawn and Helen,

Thinking of you both on the horrid 2ww. Wishing you both BFP's....I think we are on a positive run at the moment. Long may it continue.

Hi to everyone else, especailly Crusoe...not long now,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## jemimaa

Ali congratulations another IM pregnancy they are really on a roll, not to mention all the others. 

                         

I hope the trend is going to continue.

Kone good luck for EC and ET                    

Helen and Dawn we haven't got long now thank goodness, can't take much more of it. Seriously thinking of testing on Saturday as don't think I can last out much longer !!!!!!!        to all of us and anyone else on 2ww

Gigglygirl glad you have sorted out your meds crisis, aren't GPs an erratic lot. Mine have been great, have done all my bloods for HIV etc, supplied a pack of ustrogen when I ran out recently and are doing my HCG even though they don't normally.  Why isn't there a bit more standardisation across practices?


----------



## nats210

Ali Congratulations so pleased for you certainly seems like a roll.
Have a very happy & healthy 8 months
Nats
x


----------



## carok

Alison,  that is fantastic news,  Congratulations !

Purplechick,  I should be in Valencia within the next 15 days (I hope),  do you have your FET scheduled yet ?

AJ,  that is great news you have a donor !  I hope you can reschedule your work load so you can get going soon.

Joeyad, I had my lining checked today,  day 7 of Progynova and it was 6.5mm, so I think 8mm is great !

Hope the BFP's continue and hugs and positive thoughts to those in the 2ww.

Gosh, this thread moves so fast,  it's great !  I am still a bit confused as to the 'who's who' here, so please forgive me as I familiarise myself with everyone here,  the ole' memory is not what it used to be !

Caro


----------



## Elissa

Alison -    on your                                  I can't tell you how glad I am to hear that you've stuck with the trend.  Well done.  You must be on  Hoping that the next 8 months are uneventful and that you have a happy, healthy    or    at the end of it.  XXXXXXX

Jo - 8mm on Day 7 is absolutely perfect.  They like it to be 6mm or more, so no worries hon.  You'll be having et very soon!!!!  

Lisa - Glad to hear you're sorted.       and   Not long now

Helen, Jemima and Dawn - Hang in there.  Not long to go now        

Katherine - Good luck hon.  Sticky vibes XXX


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ali

Wow, absolutely brilliant, it worked first time for you.  Massive Congratulations to you.

AJ - great to hear you have a donor!!!

Carok - I'm waiting on AF to show.  On about CD20 now, so hopefully will be starting progy in the next couple of weeks.

PurpleChick


----------



## Bel

Jemima,

Sorry....I missed you out of the 2ww's. Wishing you loads of luck too,

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

OK, get this- my GP has confirmed he will NOT prescribe cyclogest/utrogestan for me, he doesn't want to get involved in my tx for ivf, whatever that means. I heard this through a receptionist, I promptly burst into tears and said I had to go cos my next class was coming in. What a helpful Doctor. NOT.

I rang my doc in Greece and she's going to courier me 2 boxes, apparently they can't get it easily in Greece at the moment either and that's all she has herself. So, because of kind friends who are sending me some I'm not actually as worried now, I think I'll have some before I run out and until the end of the 2ww, but I can't help thinking why I even bother keeping my GP in the loop at all. I just get frustrated that they obviously think I'm doing something so way out and dangerous (?!) they don't want to get involved. If at the end of my 2ww I'm pg they will darn well have to prescribe it to me or I'll stand in reception and scream!! I live in a little village full of old people so I probably do seem a bit way out, come to think of it! I don't own a zimmer frame yet... 

Sorry for the me post again! I have to say despite all the whingeing I'm not really that stressed, been nice to be busy at school today but sooooo ready for my bed now after 3 hrs sleep last night.

Kone- best of luck, love! Maybe you could bring back a year's supply of Utrogestan for me!!!

Luck and love to all the 2wwers and everyone else too.
Lisa
xx


----------



## Louise999

Alison - have just seen your news.  Congratulations!!  I'm really pleased for you and your DH. 

Louise


----------



## Joeyad

Help!!!  Now it's my turn to panic.  IM have just called me to tell me that my donor's EC is tomorrow & my ET will be on Saturday morning!!!  I'm not ready, I haven't eaten enough pineapple or brazil nuts yet!!!  Got to go & book flights etc......

Jo xx


----------



## crusoe

Gigglygirl - this is why I hate the NHS so much they are so inflexible and basically ignorant and uhelpful. I had a long rant and got very upset before my GP would prescribe the progesterone. I wish I had some I could send you but I don't. I think you should push it with your GP I am sure they will give in the end - he /she  clearly doesn't understand there is no risk to them prescribing it. Good luck!!!

Joeyad - yours must be the quickest ever progress from initial appointment to transfer. I went out to IM 6 weeks before you and I am still waiting for dates!! Good for you girl - I hope it all goes really smoothly and you bring home a BFP. They do have brazil nuts and pineapple juice in spain by the way!!!!

Love to all
Crusoe
Ps Ali - are you still on cloud 9


----------



## mini-me

Ali - fab news!    

Love mini-me 
xxx


----------



## jemimaa

Hi Bel, will forgive you for missing me out, theres so much to read everytime you log on its hard to keep track.

Joeyad good luck with your et, it happens so quickly. At least its not Bank holiday so your flights hopefully shouldn't be as expensive as ours were.


----------



## Lara B

Alison, way to go with your  , a huge congrats you deserve it.

Lara x


----------



## Marina

Hi Gigglygirl

Thats what I like about Spain, I live here, and all you have to do is, take the empty box to the farmacia ( Chemist) and they will just hand it over to you, you pay, thats it, a little tip for any of you, dont throw away empty boxes from IM ECT in Spain, then if you get desperate just go into the farmacia and buy it. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Firstly thank you ALL for your congrats messages - it really means a lot.

We are still taking it in and being cautious, the first trimester is the most critical and then for us the fourth trimester (if you get my drift).  I have still been full of nervous energy, despite having the day off work and the need to sleep I couldn't, my mind has been spinning.  Anyway have finally got the time to catch up with everyone so here goes......

Plurps - glad the op has gone ok and I hope you will be feeling brighter soon.

Giggly - Hope those embies are snuggling in.  Can't believe your GP cant you offer to pay for them??  The price is on mine (about 6 Euros) so they can't be that expensive over here surely??  

Jemimaa - Lining will be fine - don't forget you will continue with the patches after ET so that will keep adding to the thickness.  When they called me she said anything between 5.2 & 5.6 will be fine!!

Misty - How are you holding up??  Hope everything is alright and that the cramping etc has stopped.

Nats - Welcome - may your stay be a short one!

AJ - FANTASTIC on your donor with the list as long as yer arm!!!  I tell you IM really do come up trumps sometimes and such wonderful people too.

Lara - Hope you feel better soon.

Dawn - Most of us know what you are going through on this 2WW and remember you are not alone. Wishing you lots of luck and      

HEM - Good luck to you too - hope you are hanging in there      

Jewel - You too - not forgotton that you are on the 2WW      

Elissa - hope you are bearing up and taking it easy.  Look after yourself and your little one.

Joeyad - 8mm is brill for day 7.  I was 9.8 on day 9 so I reckon the average must be about 1mm for every day??  IM never lose their sense of urgency do they??  Same thing happened to us they called me on the day of my scan, on my results did EC that afternoon and ET two days later!!  Take pregnacare it has all the vitamins and minerals you need - no need to worry about pineapple and brazil nuts then!!

Kone - Good luck for EC & ET.  Hope all goes well and you get lots of fab embies.

Hello to everyone else Mini-me, Earthe Kitt, Crusoe, Purplechick, RSMUM, Carok, Bel, Louise 999, Marina21 & Kasia.

I hope I haven't missed anyone out and apols if I have.

Thank you all again for such wonderful support.

Love

Alison ....


----------



## safarigirl

Ali - YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Well done - all the brilliant words fail me, but will lots of love and big congrats do!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks to everyone who has offered to help me today- you are the very best and I love you all!
Off to sleep now...
Night night
xx


----------



## GSD

OMG Ali,

thats FANTASTIC.....I really had a good feeling....I think that the funny bleed was a give away for us. I am soooo pleased for you sweetie.....like you I am very cautious, but trying not to be negative. Well done you...lets be bump buddies! I couldnt wait to get home tonight to log on and see your results.......................AMAZING..............arnt IM FAB!


AJ.....Great news about the donor.....try and relax ...lets hope you are soon to be another IM BFPer. 

Giggly....sending baby dust for those embies...bloody GPs.....!!!!!! 

Dawn....I had no symptoms....still havent...so chin up chick 

Misty ....hope all the nastyness had stopped hun. 

Jemimaa..hope you are bearing up hun...good luck with testing 

Helen....you too sweetie 

Joeyad...have a great time abroad....enjoy and good luck!

Plurps ...hope your tummy isnt too tender....thinking of you 

I also wanted to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and good wishes...after all this time....i feel as if its a dream...especially as i dont feel pregnant.....but I hope this dream lasts a full 9 months and then becomes a reality.


Loves To all

Karen x


----------



## hola69

WOW GIRLS..many congrats to GSD and ALI..HOW fab          

Gosh there have been so many positives and its such great news..I feel on a high for everyone..yippeee..

Aj - fab news on your donor..you must be excited ..dont panic am sure will all be ok..good luck xxx

Jules..hi, yes had great time thanks..

Giggly ...hope you get things sorted hun..pesky NHS... 

Misty..yes mr.snoop was really clingy and wouldnt leave my side..still wont..woke up last night with a horrendous cramp in my foot and dead leg..realised its because he was asleep on my feet (not wanting me to go anywhere) had to get up and walk round the room.. 

Just a quickie tonite gals..as just back from work and totally shattered...nite nite and hugs to all.

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Firstly, to all those lovely people who sent me IMs of support and IMs just to chat, etc. so sorry I haven't replied today - first time on the board and madly running around trying to get DP ready for tomorrow's Meosis test at the IM... 

Really wanted to logon all day to see Ali's news.........and soooooooo thrilled for you sweetheart!  Yipppeeeeeee!  You must be so excited. xxxxx

Giggles - hope you get your meds from Greece.  I cannot believe your GP said "I don't want to get involved....." er, excuse me mister but WE pay your wages and YES you ARE already involved, it ain't an option.  Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  I'd sack him if I were you.  If you can.  And I'd put that in writing to him "I am dismissing you as my GP...etc." Sorry I wasn't able to help or logon sooner.  Thanks for the text by the way sweets......got it 2 days ago, well out of date! Hope the 2ww is going well, after this hiccup and keep stress at bay.  xxxx

Thanks so much for the good wishes re my donor - just waiting for the IM to confirm the donor does meet all my criteria and then I will tell my work what's happening (shortened version, lots of info omission).  Have decided that there is no good time for work and IVF.....there is always, always some big event and I will never be able to "fit it in" or "sneak one in", it will always clash with work so I will bite the bullet and try to rearrange my schedule at work once the IM email me back, as I might just turn this donor down if she doesn't match my full criteria.  

Elissa - rest up and all will be well.  xxxxxxxx

Dawn - so sorry hun that you're feeling down and not at all positive.  It is to be expected and quite normal if that is any help.  I wish I could project you forward in time to when you get a BFP and all these feelings will melt away. xxxxxx

Hem - hi girlie, hope the 2ww is going fast and well for you.  Thinking of you. xxxxx

Nikki - a big hello to you!!! xxxxxxx

Safarigirl - how you doing?  Any news from Ruth yet re your donor?  Are you on the Pill yet?  xxxxxxxxxx

Jo - how's the lovely Sam? Thinking of you. xxxxxxxxxxxx

LesleyJane - I just love Mr Snoop. Hope you are well. xxxxxxxxx

Jemimaa - hope you are feeling Zen like during your 2ww. xxxxxx

Jewel - hope you are doing well sweets.  Good luck to you too. xxxxxx

Kone - that is just fab news!!!!  Good luck for Saturday!  Hope the pool was good. xxxxxxxxx

Joeyd - that is just fab news if not a little quick!!!  Good luck to you, relax and have a good rest whilst there.  xxxxx

Crusoe - hope you are feeling positive and looking forward to ET, which won't be long now hopefully.  xxxxxxxxxxx

Well, apart from DP flying off for the sperm test tomorrow and me worrying about fitting the tx in with work, my Mum's dog is now very unwell.  He's had cancer for the last 6 months but has gone down hill over the past few weeks.  I can't do the "deed" and have nominated DP to do it (I know, he gets all the naff jobs and I can hear Crusoe's hubby sympathising yet again with my DP, who must seem terribly hen pecked!!)  We all feel wretched about losing him but it must be done or he will suffer, and he's very uncomfortable now.  I feel so sad.  I know I'll cry for days, so will Mum.  He just looks like my old dog, same family, and the same age, and I hurt for months afterwards.  DP and I also had a pigeon in the garden who had a badly swollen foot with cotton tightly wrapped around it.  Took us 4 weeks to catch him but we did it (even the RSPCA tried many times but gave up).  Anyway, we took him to the emergency RSPCA hospital and expected them to save him.......but they said it was too painful to touch and best to put him out of his misery so DP and I spent a horrid Sunday really upset having sentenced this little pigeon who we'd coaxed into a trap with food in order to save him......and having sentenced him to death.



On a lighter note......I am happy I've got a donor, happy that I'm about to start the refund programme, happy I may just be pregnant soon hopefully and happy that there are so many BFPs on this site, well deserved and long overdue.  Love to you all, AJ xxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Morning you lovely Abroadies............

Not going to even attempt to do personals    there are far to many of you for my little brain to keep up with however

Fab new and congrats to all the great  's and big hugs in mugs  for all the  's

Main reason for pasting is I think (i may be very wrong) that the progesterone support used in Europe you all talk about is not registered in the UK for use so this may be why its quite hard to get hold off/get prescribed it.

Giggly I wish you lots of luck and love in sourcing it hunni  

love and hugs to all

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Fidget,
Thanks for your post, but did I miss something while I was away and are you preggers??

If so, a mega woooo hoooo to you!  
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi girls

I only post on and off but I have a 'me' whinge today.

I temp part time and went in yesterday to find that the place that I have been working at for the last 5 months has replaced me as I have to go away for treatment at the beginning of July.  Initially the were going to get another temp in to cover me for the 2 weeks but I turned up yesterday to be told that they have found someone else who will be starting a week before I go.

I have got myself in such a state.  Haven't slept..... and I feel really distressed and depressed.
Sorry to moan... I feel so awful. I just needed to share .

sorry
Nikki


----------



## Fidget

awwwwww Nikki Hun  I cant believe they have done that to you   do you have any way to do something about it?

urmmmm Giggly you been away that long lovie??   I am hunni, although its early days and has been a bit traumatic to say the least... I have a 3rd scan tonight and we hope and pray we can see where beanie is      

Love n hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Debs

No I have no rights.  I have nothing.  
nx


----------



## Fidget

Babe I am so sorry  I have to say your probably best of out of there tho..... probably sounds harsh but if they can treat people in such a bad way     Can your agency find you anything else, you can start something new anytime you liek now, seeing as this job hasnt been kind to you!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi hon.....

I posted a reply on the other thread.    Thank you for your support.  It's really appreciated.  
nx


----------



## badger b

Just logging in to say contrats to all with    ,well done!Seems like we are on a roll gain,long may it continue!

Nikki,
sorry to hear youre having a tough time at work,big hugs to you,hope you get something sorted out soon.

giggles,

your gp sounds like a prize idiot!i had the same treatment from mine!when i said i was doing donor ivf aborad he looked at me as if i was mad and then proceeded to try and put me off!ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
one day i will walk in ther wwith my baby and show him he was sooooooooooo wrong!

AJ,great news about your donor!need some advice will send you a pm later x
my news is i have a donor with ceram again!her et should be around 10th july!hubby and i are hoping to go to sharm el sheikh around 24th june for my 40th on the 26th,gulp!Just a week but enough so i dont have to celebrate being 40 at home.


love to everyone,sorry not many personnals but im having diufficulty keeping up withn everyones news!

badger


----------



## crusoe

Hi all
Nikki - sorry you are having a hard time - I hope you find a new job with a nicer employer soon!

Badger- great news on your donor!!!! I always feel so much happier when I have a donor and know things are about to happen!

GG - hope you have got your progesterone problem sorted!

Fidget - hope your scan goes well tonight!

Talking of scans I have one booked for tomorrow at IM's request - this will be day 7 but my problem is I think I will still be bleeding. does anyone know if this is a problem for the scan. I can't possibly see how a new lining can be building up when the old one is still shedding but then the human body has always been a mystery to me and I never did pay any attention in biology lessons!

Love to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## nikkiank

Badger.... looks like I will be out at CERAM just before you.  My ET should be around 5th July.

Thank you for your support girls.  I don't think finding a job whilst all the tx stuff is coming up will be an option sadly.  

Crusoe.... don't have an answer on the scan thing.  I have had scans whilst bleeding before and there was never a problem although this wasn't for DE at the time.  I am sure it will be ok though.  

love Nikki xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Nikki,

I will be at Ceram at the same time as you. I think my ET may be on the same day. Are you going to stay at the Miramar?

Helen
x


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Helen....

No we will be in an apartment although we did consider the Miramar initially... however I thought DH could provide my room service.  

We are flying out on the 2nd July.... and I think the donors EC is scheduled for 3rd.  How about you?

How lovely to have someone going out the same time as me!!  

nikki xxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Nikki,

Our EC is also scheduled for 3rd July. We can be cycle buddies!  

Like you we will be flying out on the 2nd. I take it that you had your injection a couple of days ago. I absoultely dreading it but I found it easier to do than i expected. It was only afterwards that I realised that it had cost 160 Euros. Had I have realised that before I would of been terrified about messing it up!!

Are you getting the boods done at your local clinic or through the Doctor? I think I will have to get them at the clinic to get the results the same day!

Keep me informed about how you are doing and most importantly you MUST NOT get yourself stressed out about the work thing. It has happened for a reason - there has to something better waiting round the corner for you!

Helen
x[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 10:10Nikki,

Did you just blow me all those bubbles?

Bless your cotton socks!

love
Helen
xx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Helen

I IM'd you.  Yes.... I have a cycle buddy! Hooray     I'm afraid DH was in charge of my jab.  I have a needle phobia as I think a lot of people do!    I still have a lump!  

I am getting my blood tests done through the clinic I went to in Nottingham for my last treatment with my own eggs.  They support lots of ladies going to Spain so I am lucky they have been helpful.  I have tried to find somewhere locally for this to avoid the trip up to Nottingham but I can't as I wouldn't get the results the same day.

I promise whole heartedly to try not to get stressed about the work thing.  Talking about it to everyone has helped and I am less teary.  I think it was just a shock as I was told on Friday that they would get someone to cover me for my time away and they have known about my treatment for some time.

I will let you know how we get on     Fingers crossed for next week for us both   

lots of love from a happier Nikki xx


----------



## Joeyad

Hi Nikki, I know it is easier said than done but try not to get too down about work.  I really feel for you as its hard enough having to deal with all the treatment etc without having a great load like that dumped on you from a great height.  "Focus & prioritise" is the best mantra I can offer!!!

Well, I've had a call from IM this morning to say that donor No1 did not produce enough eggs today & so they are going to use donor No2 & do her EC tomorrow.  That means that I've just had to scarbble around to change the flights/hotel that I booked last night, as ET will now be on Sunday.
I hope that donor No2 is as good a match as donor No1....it should be ok shouldn't it?
I did ask Dr Guix if the characteristics were the same etc & she said that she couldn't tell me (I'm beginning to think that it is more of a case of wouldn't rather than couldn't) & that I would be told when I get there in Sunday.

Maybe it's because I'm feeling v stressed at the moment, but I'm beginning to wonder why they will not give you that information until you are actually there.  Is it because they guess that you are not likely to cancel the treatment whilst your legs are in stirrups?

Sorry to go on, I'm just starting to get paranoid!!!

xx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Joeyad

Don't worry about IM not telling you.  I expect they want to check out donor number 2 before they give you the information ...... it may be that she is better than donor no. 1 but they want to manage your expectations.  Our back up donor was proven and I am guessing their first choice wasn't ..... so you never know the same could be happening for you.

When you get there and have your initial interview before ET they will read off the characteristics from the computer if you ask.  We got, height, weight, age, hair colour, eye colour.

Good luck

Alison .....


----------



## Womb with a View

Nikki sweets......so sorry they've been so insensitive. As Fidget says, you are best off out of there.....not "nice" people to do that. And, in reply to your post re "I have nothing".....well, you WILL have something, you will have your baby.....better than all the jobs in the world! Thinking of you and I hope you get some rest and sleep tonight. Remember, no stress, all will be well. I think, perhaps, it's meant to be....that you are meant to rest for your forthcoming tx. Good luck at Ceram sweets. You so deserve a BFP. xxxxxxxxxxx

Fidget - didn't know you are pregnant!!!!! That's wonderful news. Well done! Oh yeah ! xxxx

Badger - thanks for your good wishes and yes, let's talk by IM too. So excited for you!!! Good luck to you. Have a fab birthday.......40, to me, seems very young! Enjoy. xxxxxxxx

Joeyd - this happens occasionally and I'm sure both donors were good matches for you, as the IM have plenty. Re not telling you donor characteristics before ET.....they told me it's because they don't know until the day of ET, when the embies are satisfactory, which donor they will use and so leave it until that time. I suppose this might be true but I also wondered if it is because if they told you and you then saw a donor leaving the building with the same characteristics......one might be tempted.......you never know! I think it's highly likely it's to protect the donor. Good luck sweets. xxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 13:10Crusoe - I would email the IM if you're not certain. I was bleeding like that once - my period seemed to go on forever but it was ok, I had the scan, still slightly bleeding but by time I got to the IM it had stopped and Dr Olivares assured me all was well. Hope you get some peace of mind. xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Fidget, good luck with your scan tonight - hoping you get to see a little wiggly something in there ... come and post us the good news ....
sorry i missed you got a bfp - WHOOOOOOPIEEEEEE


----------



## Louise999

Hi everyone

Though I'd just add to the "bad" GP stories, following this morning's experience.  I needed to get some pessaries this week as I am away next week.  Ironically I will be in Spain and didn't realise I could just get them over the counter there! Anyway, I couldn't get to see my own GP, who at least knows I've been having IVF treatment so had to see a locum.  He refused outright to prescribe either pessaries or patches for me, saying he was not an IVF specialist.  He refused to budge on this issue, I tried to fight my ground, the discussion got quite heated and in the end he "ordered" me from his surgery.  I was outraged!!!!  I went back to reception and managed to get to see my own GP as she was the emergency doctor on call. She was very nice, actually congratulated me on my news (unlike the other one) and whilst she was a little apprehensive about prescribing me drugs she hadn't got any notes from the clinic on, she did it nevertheless and just asked me to get IM to fax her some information on my treatment later, which they have since done.

Maybe I was a bit naive just going in there with my box of patches and should have got some notes from IM or at least the instructions they give you after ET but I know in the case of the locum I saw, this would have counted for nothing.  Not surprisingly, my blood pressure (usually really low) was high and I have to go back and get it checked when I get back from my hols.

Louise


----------



## Ali40

BLOOD TEST BACK​
Help - it is 716 14dp2dt - what does this mean

I have emailed IM but no news as yet.


----------



## crusoe

Louise
Sorry you have had this horrible experience and well done for sticking up for yourself.
Just prooves my adage "always try and avoid dealing with the NHS if at all possible."
Love crusoe
x


----------



## earthe kitt

It's very high Ali - is there only one in there or have you got a brace of babes?

We'll have to wait for the scan

Jo


----------



## nats210

Hello

looks good Ali great numbers.

Well itis official I am joining you abroadies.  Had my scan today at the Lister & after 8 injections lining & follies non exsistent so have dicided to stop this cycle & move on. they do want me next week as they are curious to see what will happen as I did respond a tiny bit to clomid all be it incredibly slowly but i am just treating that as a follow up & not reading too much into it.  They have also given me a prescription for clomid to take while we are waiting for donor so if I do have an AF without a donor on the horizon might give it a go.

Very positive & pleased to be moving on to a course of tx that has a much higher chance of succeding.
Went for a psyhic reading & while I don't read masses into them she did say some very positives things without me prompting her.

Who knows just want to join the lovely line of BFP's here.

Love & best wishes
nats
x


----------



## Joeyad

I'll second Crusoes views on the NHS!!  
Although this really applies to hopspitals & those that work in the Primay Healthcare Trust departments.  I have to admit that my GP is an absolute sweetie & is soooo helpful.  When I went to see him & told him that I needed a whole load of blood tests done cos we were going to IM for treatment, he happily agreed to do them for me & also said that he would be happy to give me prescriptions for any drugs that I may need on the NHS! (something to do with the fact that he has apportioned some of his budget for couples requiring IVF treatment).

Ali, looks like great numbers for your beta test!


----------



## Ali40

Thank you ladies

I wasn't sure what they mean but IM have now got back to me and said it is a very good result (what ever that means).

Scan booked for 21st June - on another 2ww now.

Louise - I can't believe some people, glad you stood up for yourself, but you shouldn't have to.  You don't need people upsetting you in your condition!!  I am so so lucky with my GP she is a personal friend as well and has worked wonders in getting things sorted out for me.

Nats - sorry to see you had to abandon your cycle, at least you had the sense to do it at day 8, I persevered with the injections ages ago thinking just a few more days and abandoned it at 21 days (and a lot of money) later!! 

Nicki - Sorry you have been treated so badly by your employer - I hope something turns up soon for you.

Hello to everyone else

Got to put my nose back to the grindstone!!

Take care
Alison ....


----------



## Marina

Louise999 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Though I'd just add to the "bad" GP stories, following this morning's experience. I needed to get some pessaries this week as I am away next week. Ironically I will be in Spain and didn't realise I could just get them over the counter there! Anyway, I couldn't get to see my own GP, who at least knows I've been having IVF treatment so had to see a locum. He refused outright to prescribe either pessaries or patches for me, saying he was not an IVF specialist. He refused to budge on this issue, I tried to fight my ground, the discussion got quite heated and in the end he "ordered" me from his surgery. I was outraged!!!! I went back to reception and managed to get to see my own GP as she was the emergency doctor on call. She was very nice, actually congratulated me on my news (unlike the other one) and whilst she was a little apprehensive about prescribing me drugs she hadn't got any notes from the clinic on, she did it nevertheless and just asked me to get IM to fax her some information on my treatment later, which they have since done.
> 
> Maybe I was a bit naive just going in there with my box of patches and should have got some notes from IM or at least the instructions they give you after ET but I know in the case of the locum I saw, this would have counted for nothing. Not surprisingly, my blood pressure (usually really low) was high and I have to go back and get it checked when I get back from my hols.
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise

I expect there are many that never realised you can get them over the counter in Spain, thats why i mentioned it  I can get almost anything over the counter here, its just way it is here, but a good thing though in many ways, I know what you mean about doctors not playing ball, I had one in the UK like that, best of luck anyway.

PS I AM Louise too

My middle name is Marina


----------



## nikkiank

Dear Girls

Thank you all for your support today.  Today at work has been simply awful however Dh and I have decided that I am not going to work the next couple of weeks that I still have left and tomorrow will be my last day.  With the treatment coming up it is just not worth all the stress it is causing me so they can stick their job where the sun doesn't shine...    What we lose in my part time temp wages for the 2 weeks we will gain by trying to make me more relaxed and less stressed.

Thank you all so much and I hope that normal 'Nikki' service will be resumed shortly.

much love
nx   
sorry not to have done any personals in this post.    but Ali.... congrats on your result my lovely


----------



## MichelleM72

Congratulations Ali!!!!  So happy for you sweetie!  Your Beta test is great.  It means you have a strong pregnancy IMO.  I tested 16dp2dt and my Beta was 1485.  The clinic said a number around 1000 means a very healthy pregnancy.

Nikki just wanted to give you a   Sorry to hear about your temp job.  Jerks!   Too right hun, concentrate on treatment and being stress-free. 

Lisa, sorry to read about your trouble getting your meds.  I can't believe your GP's being like that!  I feel very fortunate that mine's been wonderful.  I just had to go back today to get the last of my supplies.  Hope all's well with you.

Lots of     and   to all on 2ww!

Is anybody else on the oestrogen patch?  I am really suffering with mine.  It gets to the point where I want to take a sharp object and scratch my skin open.  (I actually came close with my nails).  I keep trying to remind myself that I only have 3 more weeks and then I'm free, but it is still agony.  I just don't know what to do to ease the itchiness. 

Anyway... lots of love to all!

Michelle xxx


----------



## jemimaa

Can't believe its only been a day since I logged on and there are so many new pages.

Hi Crusoe. Same happened to me re bleeding up to scan. I spoke to Im they said that the drugs can cause the blood vessels in the cervix to bleed and that it could be that prolonging your bleed. Having said that when I went my lining was too thin but all they did was keep me on patches for a few days then go onto the pessaries and then come off everything and have AF. Then started the patches again. It only added about 2 weeks onto the treatment so not too bad and I think they probably just put me onto back up donor but didn't really get a reply when I asked about that. Hope that helps.

Nikki your better off without them little ######. I think its a great idea to give them a taste of their own medicine and  think about yourself, they certainly have. It will probably do you good to have some chill out time before treatment. 

Joeyad I think I got my second donor at IM and she sounded like a good match. Good luck.

Nat sorry you've had to give up your treatment but hopefully you will have much better luck joining in the abraodies. There are lots of BFPs around.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Elissa

So many messages.....

Nikki - so sorry to hear what's been happening for you.  Serves them right for you to go now.  Let's see how they like it   .  As for a supportive clinic CRM at the Walsgrave Hospital in Coventry have been brilliant with me.  They have done all my scans and BTs.  They are really cheap as well - £55 a scan and £10-80 for the bHCG test.  They also get the result back the same day if you request it and have the blood taken before 12pm.  Let me know if you want more details, but I think they're closer to you than Nottingham.

Jo - Great news on your upcoming et.  Don't worry about getting the back-up donor, so far Misty, Ali and I all had back-up donors and we are all pg, so maybe this is the best news.  They generally use their best proven donors for back-ups as they don't like to disappoint foreign patients so think   and go get pg!!!!

Michelle - I'm having the same problem, in fact the last 2 sets of patches have broken the skin and I am so sore.  Have started trying to use a make-up remover wipe after I take them off.  This seems to soothe them and they calm down in a couple of days now.  I'm going to try the baby oil trick as mentioned a while ago, I think by Kasia (apologies if it was someone else) as soon as dh remembers to buy me some - It is so hard to be housebound!!!

Ali - An excellent number.  Could this be more twins??

Crusoe - bleeding on Day 7 is not unusual - the lining could still be thick enough - don't understand how but somehow this is true.  Stay   and hopefully you'll be going over very soon.

Fidget - Hope the news was good.  Please let us know XXXXXX

Lisa - Glad to hear you're getting some sent through.  Did the chemist I sent you not have any?

AJ - Wish your dh good luck for the BIG NEEDLE tomorrow.  XXX

Good luck to all 2wwers       and  

Had a trying day today when a client decided on a complete rewrite of a presentation I was supposed to give next week, that my business partner will be doing for me.  I couldn't expect her to do the rewrite so had to do it myself.  Absolutely kna***red now, so no more personals I'm afraid.

Nite all
XXXXXX


----------



## twiggy2

Hi Everyone 


Just popping in to say helllo to everyone!


Ali - Congratulations hun!!      Interesting to see your beta results.

Louise - Sorry to hear you had such a hard time at the doctors they can be soo insensitive sometimes.

Nicki - Sorry to read about your employers treating you so badly, Im glad you decided to leave that will teach them, the rest and relaxation will do you good before tx   

Gigglygirl - Welcome back and happy     

A big hello to everyone 

Love Twiggy XX


----------



## Womb with a View

AlmaMay - that is fabulous news!!!  Good luck for the 20th sweets. xxxxxx

Elissa - rest up and don't do too much, you and babe must come first. xxxxxx

Crusoe - hope you're feeling reassured.  The IM certainly know what they're doing. xxxxxx

Nikki - good decision!  You'll benefit from the rest and time out.  Good for you. xxxxxx

Nats - good luck with your new journey.  Thinking of you. xxxxxx

Louise - what a horrid experience.  Never ceases to astound me......where is the compassion in all of this or is it just down to "budgets"?  There are some things more important than money (I bet it was money).  Maybe GPs should stop doleing out drugs to people who smoke and have damaged themselves in some way.......that should save some money!  I am so pleased you stood your ground.  I hope you feel more relaxed today sweets, keep that blood pressure down. xxxxx

How's testing next?

DP had his Meosis test and he's coming home today.  I really felt for him.  He's never had an op before, never been in hospital, never been sick apart from a bad throat infection (the only drugs he's even taken), never had an injection until recently when my GP took a blood sample from him for IVF purposes upon which he promptly  fainted!  I had forgotten all of this and this is one of the reasons he was so nervous.  He said the thought and sight of the needle was far more worrying than the sensation of it, although it hurt a little.  He said the doctors and nurses had to get him to relax as he was too nervous to work with.  I asked him how long the op lasted (it was a local aneasthetic) and he replied "250 seconds, but I was distracted by the nurse for around 20 seconds when she talked to me to relax me and make sure I was ok"!!  He said he'd distracted himself by watching the second hand on the clock!  Bless.  Feel awful for him.  He said he didn't feel anything apart from them touching him but no pain at all and he's only a little sore now.  He said the worse thing was the nurse we normally see has now seen his willy!  He was mortified by that!  (Hey, darling, imagine what we women feel.....!)  I thought I'd write this up if anyone is thinking of having the Meosis test but doesn't want to because of the gory thought of it.  He said it wasn't half as bad as he'd imagined.  We get our results in a week.  Fingers crossed all is well (although the result may show an inconclusive result apparently.)


----------



## twiggy2

AJ - How traumatic for DH, hope he is ok!!
Great news about your new donor    

Good Luck Twiggy XXX


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone -seems a bit quiet on here today - is everyone enjoying the sunshine?

Almamay - great to see you have your FET arranged - wishing you lots of luck

Bel - not sure if you have gone to Ceram yet or are going very soon - either way I will be thinking of you all the time, sending you loads of postive vibes and willing those little frozen embies to do the business. It must be your turn now!!

AJ - Glad your DP survived the meosis and lets hope it beings a conclusive and great result!

I have had a mare of a day. I went for a day 7 scan - I was still bleeding which was worrying me - anyway the lining was a pretty meagre 5mm. I have had no problems with linings before so was pretty upset by this but what upset me more was the attitude of the woman doing the scan. She was very abrupt, told me I was on a far to low dose of the patches and that I had probably misunderstood the instructions from my clinic (I hadn't) and that she hoped my donor wouldn't be ready for a few weeks yet because I certainly wasn't!! I didn't say anything back to her - just let a big rant out on the train home to my Mum. 
IM have said to stick another patch on and have another scan on Monday. I have gone back to my original clinic for this who might be twice the price but are pleasant, caring, informed and helpful. I just hope Monday brings better news. Donor EC is due on Sunday or Monday so not sure if this means we are moving to the back-up or not - time will tell I guess.

Anyway while I was at the LFC my mum got chatting to this woman who was waiting for a scan - this lady was in her mid 50s and is just having egg donation so I don't want anyone here thinking they are too old to have a baby. Incidently mymum was asked if she was waiting for a scan she is 60 but they obviously don't think she looks too old either!!

Love to all
Enjoy this sunny weekend
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Joeyad

Crusoe - I bet your Mum was delighted by the question!!

AJ - Poor DP, hope he won't be too traumatised after the meosis.

I've just found out that both me & DH are CMV -ve, which although I was not too bothered about after having spoken to Dr O; I am now questioning whether I should have insisted on a -ve donor.  If the donor is +ve, then what will that mean?  Will I then catch the virus?

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather!  I took today off work to try & chill before tx on Sunday (we fly out tomorrow night).  I was just sunbathing in the garden listening to the breeze in the trees & the birds singing when the people 2 doors down have come back & stuck a speaker out of their window & are blaring out some really bad euro pop/trance music.  Does anyone know if I can report them to my local noise abatement society
Ooooh, spoke too soon, they've just turned it off.......gonna go & catch some rays!!!

LOL 
Jo x


----------



## earthe kitt

Crusoe - sorry you had a rough deal with the scanner - much better off at the Verulam - I know it's dearer but you do get a full written report as well, and they have a proper waiting room with a water cooler, they don't just stuff you in a scabby underground corridor with "the worlds first test tube triplets" - can't you tell how many hours I've sat in that same corridor

Hi Joey - you can ring Environmental Health - ('tis the season for neighbour disputes) and report your neighbours for cauing a Statutory Nuisance as defined by the 1990 Environmental Protection Act (think that's the one) - if the noise nuisance continues for a period then they may install recording equipment in your home and take legal action.

Everyone else - it's very warm where I am and I'm not doing a lot of work to be quite honest.
Was so tempted to throw a sickie today as I'm really tired but had a meeting which has taken me 2 months to get the motivation to arrange so thought if I didn't do it today I never would. 
Never mind - off to Poland for the day on Monday - not for Tx - consultant just wants to see me.  I'm not going to object to a days shopping in Eastern Europe - any suggestions on how I can drop a dress size by Monday?

Colonic irrigation perhaps  

Jo


----------



## crusoe

Jo - food poisoning is great for drastic weightloss. I managed 7 pounds in one night once. 
Have a great day in Poland!! Don't we sound a right jet setting bunch "just popping to eastern Europe for the day" or just off to "Barcelona for the weekend!"


----------



## HEM

Hi

Just a quick note that I had a blood test today and unfortunately it was 2 which means a conclusive negative.

Helen x


----------



## Newday

Helen

you know I am really sorry


Take care of yourself  lovely

e mail me if you want to talk

sending you       

Dawn


----------



## earthe kitt

Aww Helen - so sorry to hear of your result   
I know it is so difficult to get a BFN when all around are popping up positive - the same thing happened to me late last year 

Love and hugs  Jo XXXX

Crusoe - I've had food poisoning and can't say I enjoyed the experience at all so I'll leave that one with you if you don't mind.
My nipping off to Poland etc and seeing the doc is still cheaper than a consultation at LFC  

Jo


----------



## safarigirl

Sorry Helen, what a blow - as Jo said its hard getting the negative when everyone around is getting positive - i also know how this feels ... it sucks!  Sending you big hugs and lots of love, and as always we are here for you when you feel a little stronger


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie from me as I want to say I am so very sorry Helen, it is such a blow and words cannot take away the pain.  I am thinking of you and if you want to talk please let me know.

Love and   AJ xxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Helen

I can only echo what the others have already said - I am so sorry to hear your result and I know how much it hurts.
We are all here for you if you need us.
Be very, very kind to yourself and try to look forwards...    

Lots of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Joeyad

Helen - so sorry to hear of your test result.  My thoughts are with you.

Earthe Kitt - thanks for the nuisance neighbour info, I'll definitely give it a go.

Jo x


----------



## Lara B

Helen, just wanted to share how much I feel for you at this very sad time, look after yourself.

Lara x


----------



## mini-me

Helen - sorry to hear your news sweetheart. x  

Well got my blood test result for CMV yesterday and I'm another CMV -ve, thought we were meant to be in the minority?  

Having a lovely time with my mum visiting and I'm having my 'big 4 0' birthday meal tonight with lots of friends coming.  I'm being totally spoilt by DH and loving it!! 

Sorry for the short and mainly 'me' post, will post properly when mum has gone.

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## nikkiank

Helen

I am so very sorry sweetheart. Sending you lots of 

love Nikki xxx[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 17:33Mini-me

Do you know I have been wondering the same thing. Perhaps the whole minority of CMV negs are on this thread!!  

love Nikki xx


----------



## Ali40

Helen

Big hugs - am so so sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourself and DH.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## jemimaa

Crusoe - what a cow your sonographer was.   They are all so lovely at the Verulam is that where you are going, I didn't think they were that dear compared to others.

Joeyad - I didn't realise that you need to get your partner tested for CMV I was only told to test myself. should I have tested him as well?  

Helen have IM'd you


----------



## Elissa

Helen - So so sorry to hear your news.  I'd thought you were going to test on Monday, so was really surprised to see it.  We are all here when you're ready to talk. Do let me know if you want to talk.     

Crusoe - Sorry to hear about the scan today.  She sounds like a right b**ch   Hopefully the extra patch will do the trick and you'll be ready in no time flat. Good luck sweetie    

Jo (Earthe Kitt) - Have a great time in Poland.  I'd love to go there as I've heard a lot about it, but have never been to Eastern Europe.  Have fun - lots of shopping  

Holly glad you're doing well.  Let's hope you get to 38 weeks with no more problems.  

OK I give in - what is CMV?  I've been reading it a lot on here recently and am now wondering what it is     Please let me know.

I had a bit of a scare this morning a I passed a clot (TMI sorry) that was how the m/c started last week, so you can imagine how terrified I was.  Luckily that was all so far today, so fingers crossed it was just left over from last week.  Of course when it happened I immediately thought what if yesterday doing that presentation was too much?  Then I decided that was ridiculous - if these babies are strong sitting at a computer won't make them m/c.  I'm so glad so far it seems ok and today I felt so sick around 2pm...  That's got to be a good sign right?

Anyway hope everyone enjoys the weekend - such beautiful sunshine I'll be in the garden at least after 4pm.  A GP I know has said that as long as you don't stay out too long and do wear loads of strong suntan lotion it should be fine to lie out BTW.

     and    to all
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Helen, so sorry to hear about your bfn, I was so hoping you'd get a positive this time. I've sent you an IM. Big hugs to you. 

AJ- please give your DH a big hug from me, he deserves a medal for going and doing all that, I'm so glad it wasn't so traumatic as he thought it would be. I'm sure the nurse has seen a million willies by now, too! Good luck organising work, hope you get underway soon.

Nikki, hope you're enjoying the lovely weather on your unexpected holiday, what a time of year to have some time off! Best of luck for the upcoming tx.

Crusoe, sorry you had to put up with the horrible scanning people. I think it's been the week for stressy hospital/Doctor visits! Sending you some lining thickening vibes- extra thick! (Like me)

Holly- so glad to hear they're happy enough with you to send you home, you must be so glad. Thinking of you until babes are here, you will be fine. 

Chrissie- sorry you've had a rotten time with the nhs. What a bunch of completely thoughtless people you had, at such an emotional time too. Disgusting, I would definitely write a letter of complaint.

Dawn- how's the 2ww ? Speak soon, lovely xx

RSMum/Debs, thanks soooooooooo much for the package and the CD. I played the CD in my car today and thought it was well put together, better tone than the usual things you read in the papers etc. You sounded great too, you star, you!

Izzy- will IM you too.

Jemimaa- When do you test? The 2ww must be driving you crackers by now.

Mini-me- enjoy being pampered!

News here is that I've been busy but not too busy at work and had today off to catch up on housework and washing, gardening etc. Going on a hen-night tomorrow night in Bath so have slept 2 hrs this afternoon in anticipation (and also catching up from Tues night's 3hrs sleep too). Still feeling like this is not going to be our cycle, no symptoms at all whereas last time I had loads, although I'm only 6dp3dt so too early anyway I know. DH has warned me off the pee sticks this time. Am just generally getting on with life and if it happens it happens. Have lots of drugs now, so happy about that.

I've been having a clothes dilemma - not allowed to wear jeans on the hen night tomorrow. Treated myself to some lovely new linen trousers today but they're a snug fit and it only occured to me this evening that really I should have waited until next week to buy something that may not fit me for a few months... Talk about positive thinking!  

Love to all, hope you all enjoy the sunny weekend.
Lisa
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ali - congratulations on your BFP! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Joeyad

jemimaa - DH & I both got tested for CMV before I knew that it only really applied to me!!

Elissa - CMV is Cytomeglavirus. its a virus which apparently about 80% of the population carry (without ever having full blown symptoms).  In the UK there seems to be a lot of emphasis put on the fact that you need to match your CMV status with your donor (not exactly sure why) but in Spain, where only 20% of the population are +ve, they do not take it into account when finding a donor. Apologies for the very simple explanation, but this is as much as I know!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen, so very sorry to hear your sad news. It must be extra tough with all the recent BFP's o this thread. Really, really sorry that this wasn't your time.

Jules
xxx[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 20:41Crusoe - was that at the LFC? Must say, that your experience has rather put me off going there. Maybe they are just getting too many Abroadies and standards of patient care are falling as a result.

Glad that you got sorted out in the end.

AJ - so glad that DP survived his op!  Sorry to hear about the pigeon, but at least he is not suffering anymore, poor little thing.

Nikki - sorry to hear about your rotten employers.  Enjoy the sunshine instead!

Elissa - I hope that the bleeding settle down soon, it is very common in early pregnancy, but still a frightening experience.

Dawn - thinking of you on the 2ww 

Gigglygirl - enjoy your hen night! And "step away from the pee sticks" 

Mini-me - have a fab birthday  meal.

Jo - hope that the trip to Poland goes well.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## GSD

Just wanted so say hi to evryone on this lovely warm evening!

Helen....so so sporry to hear about your BFN...take care of yourself hun. 

AJ....your DH is a brave man....hope he is on the mend

Dawn, Jemmimaa...hope you are holding up...when are your test dates?

Elissa...hope you stay well hun...keep resting

Ali...great BETA...have IMed you.


Hi to every one else

Loves

Karen x


----------



## Grumpygirl

ps I am also cmv negative- perhaps we should do a poll and see how many of us there are


----------



## Izzy x

Hello, 
I still read your thread but don't post much because i post on 'donor eggs and sperm' because that is where i started.

I just wanted to pass on my congrats to all of the people who have recently got their bfp.     . I am so pleased for you all.

Sorry to Hen for the bfn. .

A little while ago, Tony posted some info about the CMV...i'll try and find it again. It basically said that the UK clinics match CMV negative recipients with a CMV negative donor because there is a slight risk (very slight) if CMV is contracted during the pregnancy. I think i'll try to find Tony's thread now because i want to check that info.

Apparently, 75% of people in the UK are positive and 75% of people in Spain are negative. I guess certain things are carried in populations. I don't know how i remembered those statistics when i can't even remember what i had for dinner tonight!

Take Care
Izzy x[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 21:46Well, i can't find Tony's post but the topic of CMV is being discussed on a thread in donor eggs/sperm at the moment.

If you are interested, here is the link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54743.0.html

Izzy xx


----------



## jemimaa

GSD, Gigglygirl am testing on Monday (if I can hold out that long) Same day as Dawnguzz and Jewel. Thanks for asking.

Gigglygirl , Bath is a nice place for an evening out although I can't say I've been on a hen night for years. Will it be a raucous affair? I'd go for the linen onthe basis if you've spent money on them its sods law that you'll then get a BFP so you can't wear them again for ages but you really wont care. think that is some kind of twisted logic but you know what I mean. They'll be a challenge to get back into lafterwards as well. Although having said that the money from them could probably fund a few packs of pessaries! But you have to take your mind off the dreaded 2ww somehow and shopping seems as good a way as any.

GSD has it all sunk in yet? 

Joeyad was relieved to see your mail I was worried I had wasted my time getting me tested and matched with a donor if DP effected things as well and hadn't been tested.

AJ mentioned meosis to DP, look on his face spoke volumes.  Not pleasant by sounds of it well done to your DP.

I'm still holding out hope although not feeling very optimistic if that isn't a contradiction. someone may have to send the    round to see me. Brought a couple of pee sticks to day but going to try to hold out until at least Sunday if not Monday. Monday is official blood test day anyway but could take a few more days to get result back from GP and definately can't wait into the middle of next week.


----------



## cesca

Hi i haven't posted on here for a while as i have been away . crikey so much happens I have an awful lot of back reading to do.
congratulations to all those bfps 

It always breaks my heart to read the bfns and I know the pain you go through so sending hugs   

My donor seems to be responding to the drugs and we fly out to Spain on Sunday with expected Et on Wednesday. Keeping my fingers crossed as still alot of hurdles to cross. This is our first attempt at DE but our 6th attempt altogether. . I really don't think I could put myself through it all again. so here's hoping. 
Love to all Cescaxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck for Sunday Cesca. We are all with you.              

Love, AJ xxxxxx[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 08:35         

To all those testing on Monday, Jewel, Jemimaa and Dawn. May all your dreams come true. I can't blieve how quickly your 2 weeks have gone, and just hope it feels the same for you guys.

Love to you all, I am away now until Monday so will logon then. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

AJ

don't look foward to my post I am 99.9% certain it will be a negative come Monday night HPT still showing negative and boobs gone back to normal.

No af cramps today but feel if it wasn't for the drugs it would of come.

This was our last go money run out and emotionally drained especially Dh who feels he has failed me which he hasn't.

Just have to get used to the idea that I'm a grandma but never going to be a mummy.

very depressed and upset about it all at the moment

Sorry for the me post but thats the way it is.

Please no one post and say it might be different on Monday I've heard all that and it doesn't change a thing

Dawn


----------



## earthe kitt

AAWW Dawn - sorry you're down about it all - enjoy the sunshine and try to let it all go until you get the oficial tests over and done with and leave those pee stick alone   

  

Jo


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn, chin up love, you said yourself it ain't over till the fat lady sings and I'm not singing yet! You're testing 2 days early, my lovely...    Thinking of you.

Jemimaa- Best of luck for Monday, I'll be thinking of all you testers. I'm going with the linen for the very reason you suggest but also cos I like them and they're v slimming!

I am a complete pratt (want to use stronger words but might get thrown off here and then what would I do?!) because on this cycle I have:
1) Slipped 1/2 an hour after ET, in the changing room (only a little slip but enough to worry me) 
2 Had a drugs nightmare completely of my own doing and needed to rely on lovely people to help me out 
3) Fallen over AGAIN today going out the back door. There wasn't even anything to fall over, I fell over MY OWN FEET! A*%e over t%t. Luckily I fell into a (soft) bush and dh came to pick me up off the floor but I can't help thinking embies will need to be very strong to survive all this!! 

I'm hoping that's my 3 things and that it'll all be over now.  I'm sure falling over isn't recommended on the 2ww... I'm smiling about it though cos it's so bloody typical of me, I'm a walking disaster zone and maybe that's why someone up there's decided not to bless me with a little one, I'd probably fall over on it and squash it!

Hope you lot have a great weekend in the sun and that England win their match!
Lots of love
Lisa
xx

PS I defy any of you to come up with an 'I know someone who fell over on 2ww and still got pg story' !![br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 12:41ps Cesca, best of luck, hun


----------



## Marina

gigglygirl said:


> Dawn, chin up love, you said yourself it ain't over till the fat lady sings and I'm not singing yet! You're testing 2 days early, my lovely...    Thinking of you.
> 
> Jemimaa- Best of luck for Monday, I'll be thinking of all you testers. I'm going with the linen for the very reason you suggest but also cos I like them and they're v slimming!
> 
> I am a complete pratt (want to use stronger words but might get thrown off here and then what would I do?!) because on this cycle I have:
> 1) Slipped 1/2 an hour after ET, in the changing room (only a little slip but enough to worry me)
> 2 Had a drugs nightmare completely of my own doing and needed to rely on lovely people to help me out
> 3) Fallen over AGAIN today going out the back door. There wasn't even anything to fall over, I fell over MY OWN FEET! A*%e over t%t. Luckily I fell into a (soft) bush and dh came to pick me up off the floor but I can't help thinking embies will need to be very strong to survive all this!!
> 
> I'm hoping that's my 3 things and that it'll all be over now.  I'm sure falling over isn't recommended on the 2ww... I'm smiling about it though cos it's so bloody typical of me, I'm a walking disaster zone and maybe that's why someone up there's decided not to bless me with a little one, I'd probably fall over on it and squash it!
> 
> Hope you lot have a great weekend in the sun and that England win their match!
> Lots of love
> Lisa
> xx
> 
> PS I defy any of you to come up with an 'I know someone who fell over on 2ww and still got pg story' !![br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 12:41ps Cesca, best of luck, hun


You sound like myself, I am constantly falling over, only last week, out with hubby walking the dog, twisted my ankle on a stone, over I went, completely graised my leg down one side, and the last time the world cup was on, I fell down the stairs and dislocated my shoulder   im sure you will be fine


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys
Dawn really sorry to see you are feeling so down, fingers crossed that you are wrong      

Elissa sorry to hear about your scare hope everything has been well since  

Helen I hope you are bearing up     

Crusoe hope the extra patch helped, have you had your second scan yet  

Cesca good luck for your et  

Holly   

Gigglygirl, all these falls and you haven't been on the hen night yet! Hope you're going to wear flat shoes with your lovely new linen trousers and presumably stay off the beers. As for daring anyone to come up with a positive story..... my friend went back to work couple of days after her et and fell off the bus onto the floor as she was getting off! Had slight bleed after fall but had her baby last year.... Having said this I don't think I'd recommend you keep doing it. I'm CMV neg too.

As for me am not very optimistic but still hoping. Torn between testing now to get it over with (someone alert the  ) and never testing so I never need to face it being negative.  I've got very similar feelings to you Dawn, feel like AF is on its way and wants to come but something is stopping. 

As you can see from time of posting am not a footie fan but have fun to all you who maybe. Think I'm going to have a bit of a sun in the garden now with a Pimms and lemonade... only joking about the Pimms but a girl can fantasise.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Gigglygirl - and I thought that I was accident prone!  I can literally fall over nothing!  

Someone once told me to visualise your embies as being like raisins in a peanut butter sandwich - they cannot be dislodged by coughing, sneezing, or falling over!

Hope that helps!

Jemimaa - I never test early, cos I am a coward! I always want to leave the dream as long as possible, so I have never done a HPT! That's just me!

Good luck hun 

Cesca - good luck for next week, hope that you are nice and thick, in the best possible way!

Dawn - sorry that you are feeling down, I have come to the conclusion that having symptoms/not having any symptoms means tiddly squat!

I am taking refuge from the sunshine! Been out in it all day and I am now looking a little bit pink....

Enjoy the fabulous weather!

Jules
xxx


----------



## dougandnicky

Hi everyone,

Good luck for all you ladies testing tomorrow      

Just to let you know that the last blood test we had came back at bhcg 1453, 19 days after ET, so we are now just chilling out watching the football and waiting for our scan which is on 21st June.

Hope everyone is OK....

Love Doug and Nicola


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

Thinking of you and hoping and praying that you are wrong.....

Love and hugs,

Bel,xx


----------



## jemimaa

Isn't the thread quiet over the weekend, must be the lovely sunny weather. Anyway quick post to say I've done 2 different pee stick tests today (including hte most sensitive First Response). Did them today because didn't want to rush it tomorrow before work and also think they had given me quite a long test date. Today is dpt13dt3. Anyway both negative so looks like its still not my time.           Very disappointed and numb feeling was really hoping if I used DE it would work. Spend one minute feeling positive that I've got 3      to every 30 that I am feeling that if I can't do it with 2 grade 10 embies how am I ever going to do it. 

Ms Minerva maybe I don't have enough peanut butter in my sandwhich. 

Anyone got any info on tests to check out if your uterus lining is working .... or suggestions for improving lining thickness? Do the hot beanie bag thing up to ET already and have tried acupuncture although not this time.  

Still test tomorrow since it is free but have resigned myself to what it is going to be so seems bit pointless.

Dawn are you still testing tomorrow? Good luck if you are    
Jewel good luck for tomorrow Hopefully it was your day at IM that Monday  

Oh well lovely sunny day and DP is running in a half Marathon so off to the finish line to see him come in.


----------



## Elissa

Jo and Izzy - Thanks for the info.  Maybe I should get the test done.

Lisa - Hope the hen night went well and that your new trousers looked great.  Let's hope very soon they go in a wardrobe for at least 9 months!!!

Jemima - I'm sorry hon.  It is always so hard to see a negative.  Take some time for you.  

Dawn and Jewel - Good luck for tomorrow. Stay   and loads of  

As for us - unfortunately I had a massive bleed yesterday and I think its probably all over - too like the m/c last week of twin 1.  We have the scan booked on Tuesday and have decided to wait cos if by any remote chance there is still one twin in there we would risk it by travelling too soon.  Don't think there's any possibility though.  Please don't anyone tell us bleeding at this stage is normal - cos this wasn't like that.  Will keep you posted.  Sorry if this is a bit of a me post.

Good luck to all of you
Elissa XXX


----------



## Lara B

Good afternoon everyone

Elissa, so sorry to hear about your bleeding, try your best to keep as positive as you can, I really hope its not what you think.   

Jemima, sorry about your result.  It is extremely heartbreaking when you think so positively about the cycle.  Recently a lot of positives have been from frosties, so fingers crossed that's where yours will come from too.  

Doug and Nicola, great news about your levels, all the very best for your scan on 21st June, you'll get to see your little beanie for the first time.  

Lisa, hope your run of accidents has come to an end now.  Don't know of any stories about falling in the 2ww, but I'm sure you're not the only one who has done it.

Dawn, hope you're wrong, good luck for Monday. 

Cesca, good luck for your ET next week, hopefully this DE will be the one for you. 

Good luck wishes to everyone else in the 2ww and those testing in the next few days.

Thanks for all the well wishes last week, I've now started taking the pill to keep the endo at bay until Ruth finds us a donor.  

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Elissa, hugs to you, lovely   . I know the words 'fed up' don't even cover how you'll be feeling but I just wanted to tell you about my friend who had strong red clotty bleeding for almost 2 months with her now very healthy 3 year old. She was convinced she'd miscarried several times but the little one hung on. Try to rest up and I so hope you're wrong. This game is so cruel sometimes. I'll be thinking of you. 

Jemimaa- sorry to hear you're not feeling positive, but I think you're right to go for the blood test. Will be thinking of you testers tomorrow.   

The hen night was great, lovely Italian meal and a chance to catch up with one old friend in particular. The trousers were fab but I had to undo the top button after too much pasta! We went for a boogie but I felt all night like all I wanted to do was go home and be with DH, having been away last week from him and being on the 2ww. Came home to see him upset cos one of our rabbits died, and he thinks he killed it cos she was out in the run too long in the sun. She was 5 yrs old and she was fine one minute, dead the next so I've tried to reassure him it's probably just one of those things but he's pretty hard on himself today, bless him. 

Have sore boobies today and have had tender tum since yesterday but had those on the last 2ww so not at all hopeful. Going to have a catch up kip now.

Hope you all enjoy the sun.
Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## sandyw

Elissa love- so sorry to hear about the bleeding- know how hard, stressful and exhausting this is, am sending you so much     and hoping your beanie hangs in there!!

love too to you jemima- it is so hard- sending positive vibes and  really hoping you will get a different result tomorrow- there have been some really good FET results lately so am hoping that if this time it is not to be, those frosties will be saying hello there mum , next time round

good luck for all tomorrows other testers!!

Am at work grrr... so must run

  to you all
Sandy


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

what a beautiful sunny weekend eh  

Helen and Jemima very very sorry to hear of your negs...hope you are both ok and sending you lots of love and hugs..xxxx

Giggly hope your ok after your fall..am sure you will be fine hun...try not to worry..

Ive been sunbathing this faternoon and sleeping off a hnagover..seems to take me ages to get over a night out these days..must be my age...

Radnor..they do take cmv into consideration in Spain..ruth at Ceram considered it for us when we were tested..just thought Idmention it..

Well no news from me on the tx front..am desparatley waiting for a call..it feels like Ive been waiting ages..nearly 5 months..not really the length of time I wanted to wait so am getting a bit tense. I have to travel a lot with my job and its all happening around the next few months..My TX has to take priority but as Im not sure when Ill be matched I cant say anything to my boss re dates yet to avoid it clashing..have emailed ceram and waiting for a reply...

Hope everyone else is ok..sorry for not many personals but have a ton of ironging to do..groan!

Lesley xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Lesley

Just wondering why it's taking so long for you to be matched with a donor.  I read a few of your posts to find you are O pos, so it seems strange to me that you're still waiting.  I'm O neg and expected to wait at least 5 months, so I'm now wondering if I should be expecting to wait longer.  I also see you are CMV neg, as am I.  Have you got blue or brown eyes?

Lara x


----------



## MichelleM72

Just a quickie ~~

Elissa, I'm sending tons of love and hugs to you and your little one.  I do hope everything is ok sweetie.   

Jemima and Helen, I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn 

Lisa, I'm sure all's ok after your falls.  Be careful you! 

Lots of love to everybody

Michelle


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi,
Just popped in to wish Dawn, Jewel & Jemimaa all the best for tomorrow. Wishing you all loads of luck and fairydust.  Will be thinking of you all.

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## GSD

Sending tons of love to Jemimmaa, Dawn and Jewel for tomorrow, I will be thinking about you xxxxx

       

Elissa...thinking about you too hun...........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## happygirl

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow....

Jemima, I am hoping things change for you...take care and look after yourself 

Elissa, I cannot begin to imagine what you must be going through....rest well and I am keeping everything crossed for you for Tuesday!!

Happygirl


----------



## nikkiank

Just wanted to wish everyone testing today lots of luck!    

I will be thinking of you all
love 
Nikki xx


----------



## Fidget

New home ladies  Happy Chatting



  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Elissa IM Barcelona DE IVF   
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
gigglygirl Serum Athens Embies on board test 16/06 
Kone Ceram DE IVF 22nd June 
Joeyad IM Barcelona Embies on board 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE FET August 
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF June 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 20th June 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram Donor Found - Flying 26 May 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF  
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Invamed DE D/Regged waiting dates  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane IM Barcelona Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram Awaiting Donor 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found 
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Flying 22nd July 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF ET 2nd June 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
B123 Chania Donor found June start 
Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August  
Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF 
Radnorgirl Donor found start July  
Rosalind Ceram Own eggs IVF August 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Fidget

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60155.0.html

Sorry its taken so long to give you a new home 

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Newday

well morning ladies


Thanks to all of you who have offered good wishes. I will be going for bloods after school even though I know what the results will be!!!!!

Crap isn't it that you still have to go through with it even though you know the outcome.

So will post offical results some time this evening.

We are going to take a complete break from all this and probably this will be the last cycle we ever do so may have to get used to be childless and not living the dream.

To have been pg once and lost it makes it even more difficult to cope with.


I will pop in to see how you do Bel Crusoe and Gigglygirl but aprt from that I need to have a break from the baords all together and get some normality back into my lifes (lives) IF I can

Bye for now#



dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I'm still praying you might have a wonderful surprise today, but I know how it feels when you are certain it is all over.  If that is the case we will all be here for you to help pick up the pieces  but I completely understand the need to get some normality and hopefully some enjoyment back into your life. 
Sending you a big hug and lots of love    PM me anytime you want.
Crusoe


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

So sorry. I can understand how you feel. But you will be missed. I wish you a happy time ahead,

Love and best wishes,

Bel,xx


----------



## nats210

Well what a beautiful weekend hope you are all sporting a fine tan & not red shoulders or noses.

Helen, Jemimaa & Dawn so sorry to hear your news, it's so cruel for you all especially after so many positives. i wish there was something we could do totake all this pain away.

Elissa hope you are ok keeping everything crossed for you.

Cesca have a safe trip & best of luck on Weds with ET.

Love to all
nats
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Jemimaa, so sorry hun.  There really is nothing worse than a BFN.  Of course, slim hope that both sticks might be wrong....thinking of you and we are all here to support you.  Sorry to all you ladies who've had BFNs recently in the light of so many wonderful BFPs.  It must be so hard, and I've been there. xxxxxx

Dawn - I so hope you are wrong.  Please, please, please God.  Massive hugs. xxxxxx

Helen - thinking of you. xxxx

Giggles, me old fruit, hang in there.  I wish I had a funny little story to tell you on the lines of......"hey, I once knew this woman (probably my IVF sister!!!! ) who fell over 7, yes, 7 times during the 2ww and got a massive BFP....." but I can't.  However, I've heard of many mishaps and all has gone well.  Love and cuddles, xxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I had my second scan this morning (day 10)  and the lining has increased from a paltry 5mm on friday to a lovely cosy 9.3mm today,so I am feeling mighty relieved that that second patch has done the business! Just waiting now to hear from IM about the donors egg collection. I have a feeling we might have moved to the back-up donor but not particularly bothered about that.

Thanks as always for your support and Almamay's suggestion of eating red things - My DH and I eaten virtually nothing but red and it has worked!!!!!

Love to all, especially Dawn, Jemimaa, Helen and Elissa
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## nats210

Congrats Crusoe great news on your lining.


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - It is heartbreaking, I've done it several times and it doesn't get any easier.  

Jemima - Hugs to you too  

Crusoe - Glad to be of help with the red things.  I'm having my first scan tomorrow so I hope I get a good result.  I've never had a problem with my lining either but I've never used the patches or had an FET so it's a bit of a jump into the unknown. 

Natalie - How are you getting on?

Is anybody going to be in Barcelona 19-21 June?  AJ? Crusoe?


----------



## nats210

Hi Katie
just playing the waiting game now I'm afraid.
Best of luck with your scan tomorrow fingers crossed.
Nats
xx


----------



## Ali40

Hello All

Dawn & Jemmima - am so sorry look after yourselves and your DHs.

Elissa - have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow.

Crusoe - way to go girl!!!  9.3 very snuggly for those embies you are getting so close now.

Cesca - good luck in sunny spain.

Jewel - Any news, positive vibes for you ........ fingers etc crossed.

Kone - I think you are over in Spain now - so I hope all has gone well. Looking forward to an update on your return.

Giggly - Into the final week, hope you are doing ok?

Hi to the rest of the abroadie crew.

No news from me just been sourcing the drugs via my GP, the cyclogest are like cruise missiles compared to the utrogestan - YUC!!!

Take care all

Alison ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe -     that's eggscellent news sweets!  I wish you all the luck in the world. xxxxxx

AlmaMay - no, I'm out there in July.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! xxxxx

Dawn.....thinking of you. xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ditto AJ, love to you Dawn xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Crusoe, glad to hear your lining has improved, perfick for your embies to snuggle into. Good luck with whichever donor you go with.  

Lara x


----------



## hola69

evening all  

Dawn..hang in there hun..you never know..fingers, toes and all that crossedf for you..and lots of hugs..xxx

Lara B- sorry just seen your reply..I have no idea why its taking so long, have a feeling there are just so many people waiting to be matched..as they are so popular now.. Yes Im 'o' and my Dh is 'a' and we are cmv neg..I didnt think it would take this long and to be honest am feeling a bit down about it as I need to get on and move on as they say...Its just hard the waiting game isnt it..  How long have you been waiting then? Maybe drop them a mail and ask for an update so you know where you stand..its better to have some idea isnt it. have you been for a consultation and had a chat? Im awaitng an update, have dropped them a mail as I have several dates coming up with my job and have to let them know if I can make them or not soon..so the pressure on   Hoep you get sorted soon xxx

Giggly..hope your ok after the fall?? xx

Aj..hows things? Rae you excited for July?

Ali,, you made me laff re the cruise missiles..know what you mean.. 

Bel - how you dong hun? Your quiet these days...hope alls ok with you , hugs xxxx

Crussoe - glad the scan has gone well..lets hope it keeps growing.. 

Love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all 

well the saga goes on.

I have bloods back they are 31 so it looks as though could go either way this time.

Have to go for another blood test Thursday.


Take Care

dawn


----------



## alanelaine

Dawn,

We've watched your posts with baited breath and send you our best wishes for Thursday.

A&E


----------



## dougandnicky

Dawn,

That's really good news!! Nick's hcg was 25 on day 11, 61 on day 13 and then 1453 on day 19!!

Keep your chin up and hope everything goes well on Thursday       

Hang in there...

Lots of Love Doug and Nicola xxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Girlies

I have been lurking for a bit but I thought I'd up date you. I am out to CFC south Africa, on 15th August, for my donor Egg cycle. cant wiat till then

Chris


----------



## carok

Dawn, wow, 31 is a positive !  that is fantastic news.  Congratulations!!!! I think the important thing with HCG is for it to double within a period of days,  you probably had a late implanter.  
Jemima,  I am so so sorry for the BFN,  it really is gut-wrenching! 
Crusoe,  that is great news on the lining,  you must be relieved.  It is giving me hope for my scan on Wednesday.

It's so darn hot here,  32deg, can't do anything at all,  I can't even think straight, Ugh!

hope everyone is doing okay,  I still can't manage to get around to keeping up with everyone.

A question for anyone on Progynova ? does it make you tired,  I am so exhausted and am putting it down to the Progy,  I am sleeping like a log too which is great,  but I just feel this awful fatigue hanging over me all day.


----------



## Lara B

Dawn, that sounds good to me, here's hoping Thursday will be even stronger.

Hi Lesley, I've been waiting since March when we went for the consultation, I don't like to email as I feel I'm mithering, and don't really know what Ruth will be able to tell us.  I realise that a lot more people seem to have gone to Ceram recently, and of course being O neg means you don't go up the list as quickly as others who are + bloods.  I hope you get a response to let you know where you are up to, you've been waiting longer than me.  You never know, two ladies could go in tomorrow who are - bloods, just for us! 

Chris, hope your waiting time goes quickly.  Good luck in South Africa.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - I had a low beta, only 48 14dp 3dt - clinic didn't think that it looked too hopeful.....but it resulted in my DD!

Hang on in there hun, sending you 

Jemimaa - so very sorry  It is always so tough to get the bad news, even tougher when we have had so many BFPs recently, but your time will come, take care. 

Alison - cyclogest, yes, also known as "Bottie Bombs"  Or _Cyclone_gest, as my DH called them, due to their wind inducing side effects, sorry, that's probably TMI.

Sorry, I am just too hot for anymore personals right now, off for a cool shower and a glass of red wine, purely medicinal you understand,  just to help me to sleep! 

Night, night!

Love
Jules


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys, Thanks for messages of support. Unfortunately I got the blood test back today and confirmed negative. Absolutely gutted as they were the best embies I've ever had and Dr said they were the top grade. He says I should have fallen pregnant. Doesn't seem to think there is any problem with my lining so god knows what went wrong. should be glad I have 3   but to be honest I can't really see how frozen grade 8's can work for me if fresh grade 10's didn't. 

I mentioned to my GP that I was having de when I asked him to send me for blood test but having read peoples mails about negative attitudes I have now asked him if he would take it off my records and he has. Not really relevant at moment but if we do carry on with de or change track sometime and try to adopt it maybe better if notes don't say anything.

Elissa I hope things go well for you at the scan.   

Dawn congrats looks like it maybe a positive after all and just as you were about to give up.  

Anyone heard from Jewel?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## happygirl

Hi 

Don't usually post on this thread but have wanted to over last few days, so have done. 

Dawn - this sounds hopeful - fingers crossed that the numbers will go in the right direction for you.

Jemima - Thinking of you. It is so gutting when a DE cycle results in a negative.  I had definitely convinced myself that my first DE cycle would, of course, result in a BFP and was devastated when it didn't.  Take care of yourself .. your time will come.

Elissa good luck with the scan.

Happygirl


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Happygirl and welcome!

Jemimaa - so sorry and good to see you posting.  Sometimes, despite the best embies, the best grades, good lining, etc......they just didn't implant for some reason.....and it's awful and it's one of those Lady Luck things.  We always try to pin it on something that's "wrong" so we can fix it but sometimes there is nothing wrong...   So sorry.  Thinking of you. xxxxx

Dawn..... ....I was told by the IM that anything over 25 was a positive and to tentively celebrate as it might be a late implantation!!  I so hope this is it for you and that Thursday comes around real quickly.  Hang in there. xxxxxx

LeselyJane - howdy do dee.  Oh the waiting game!   My favourite saying at the moment.....hang in there.  Big hugs.  xxxxx

Brownowl.....that is great news!!  Good luck!  Hope it comes around quickly and this is your time.  xxx

Carok - can't answer your question but I bet lots of ladies can. xxx

Cesca - hope all went well.....xxxxx

Jewel.....any news?  I hope you get a BFP sweetheart. xxxxx

Giggles me old fruit.  Lovely to speak to you.   for Friday. xxxxxxxx

Crusoe - so pleased everything seems to be falling into place and your embie(s) are going to love that comfy thick lining.....xxxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Dawn really pleased for you & now everything crossed for Thirsday.

Katie good luck with your scan today.
Nats
x


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Jemimiaa - so sorry to see your BFN.  

Carok - didn't find progynova too bad, but the utrogestan knocked me out.  

Dawn - can't imagine how your feeling, its like an extended 2WW, hope the beta improves on thursday! 

Hi Happygirl!

Hello to everyone else, hope your all having a good day!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Dawn - I was hoping you would have a wonderful surprise and you have. I think you have every reason to be optomistic. I'll be keeping everything crossed and willing that beta to double by Thursday. What a horrible waiting game for you though.

Almamay - good luck with your scan today - if you have been eating red I'm sure you will be fine!!!

Lesleyjane and Lara - the waiting for a donor is the hardest bit but I think you can be assured Ruth and Fiona will be doing their utmost for you and when those donors come along they will be good ones and good matches for you. As you say you just don't know who is going to walk through Ceram's door next! You will find that when you do get a donor things will move quite quickly then!

Brownowl - good luck with your treatment in SA - I will be very interested in your experiences - I don't know much about the South African clinics but want to know more.

Carok - I found the progynova ok but have found the patches have made me tired - the 2 drugs do the same job so it is quite plausable that progy has made you tired.

My news is that we fly to Barcelona tomorrow morning. EC is Thursday and we are planning to use fresh sperm so will need to be there. It is a log wait to transfer because we are having PGD (Sunday) so ET is Monday at 1pm we then fly home Tuesday evening - so a nice long (but blooming pricey) break in Barcelona. We have obviously moved to the back-up donor which is fine but today is the first time I have actually sat down and realised that we don't know the first thing about the donor and won't until right before transfer. I prefer the way Ceram do things in this respect but there we are....
Getting very nervous about the PGD and not having any embies to transfer as a result of it but other than that very excited at the moment. So off to pack now and get Bertie safely settled in at my Mums.

Love to all especially GG , the other 2ww's, Elissa and Bel

Crusoe
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn - good news - first hurdle over with!  You are probably being cautiously optimistic (!), but as long as those levels rise thats the important thing (thats what i've alwasy been told, not the number itself, but that it rises ..... so holding thumbs etc for you that you get some nice doubly numbers tomorrow.

Elissa thinking of you and hoping your scan goes well

To eveyrone else, sorry i havnt posted for awhile (hope you still remember me!!!!) i have been reading and followng the boards, but waiting for news of a donor and will then start to post, just feel a bit same of same of so nothing to really post about!!!!!


Crusoe - its your turn!!!  Will be thinking of you on Thursday and praying and hoping that everything goes well ....

Jeminma I am so sorry - there just seems to be no rhyme or reason sometimes why it works, and doesnt, small consolation to you, but i certainly know how that feels, good embies, still a negative .... sending you big hugs and love to you at this time ...

Jo - thinking of you in warsaw with Dr Roc!!!!!

AJ - always thinking of you !!!!

love to everyone else, sorry not by name, but always in heart


----------



## brownowl23

HI Girls

Want some advice - My period was late this month I normally go anywhere between 26 and 32 days and AF finally appeared yesterday finally at day 42. BUt last night when I went to the loo I noticed I had passed what looked like a membranous sac, it definately wasnt a blood clot (TMI!    ). Could I have been pregnant and be having a miscarriage? 

I did test two days before AF started but it was negative. 

Chris


----------



## Joeyad

I've only been away for a few days & Abroadies has already moved to a new home!!

Dawn - I am waiting on the edge of my seat (as I'm sure you are) to see what the result will be on Thursday.  Masses of +ve vibes are being sent your way    

Jemimaa - so sorry about the BFN.  Thinking of you & sending love & hugs.

Crusoe - the very best of luck for your trip to Barcelona.  I hope everything all goes to plan.

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned.  From the list there are quite a large number of us now, so love to you all!

As far as Me News goes - DH & I were in Barcelona over the weekend & had ET on Sunday.  To be honest it was not the best experience - we were kept waiting 2 hours (with a full bladder that is not pleasant at the best of times) & by the time Dr O made an appearance, we were both completely stressed & anxious.
We were told our donor is 18, 5' 6", fair skin, hazel eyes & BLOND hair!!!  We were takien completely by surprise, as we had requested brown hair (I'm dark brown & DH is black & I'm 5' 9" & DH is 5' 8").  Dr O had also told us at our initial appt that there were 6 donors that were matches for us & they all had blue eyes (like me).  Why did we then end up with a blond hair, hazel eyes donor?
We were so stressed & then in shock at this information that we did not really have time to let it all sink in & before we knew it the transfer had been done & we were in a taxi going back to the hotel.
This may sound terrible to some of you, but we are still reeling from it all.  Don't get me wrong, we are very happy that we have been able to have the ET - we have 4 embies, one 10 & 3 8s, so that is really great news & hopefully very positive in terms of a BFP.
If we need to go through all of this again, we do not think that we will trust a clinic to make the decisions for us (even though we had given them a list of requirements) & we will have to find somewhere that will give us the donor info BEFORE we get on a plane.
I don't wish this to sound ungrateful, especially as there are so many waiting for donors or just about to have ET etc & if we are lucky enough to have a BFP in 10 days time then we will of course be over the moon.  It's just that I thought that I could trust the clinic & for us, it hasn't been the case.

Anyhow - despite all of this I am now officially a 2wwer & desparately interpreting all aches & twinges!!

Love to all
Jo xx


----------



## nats210

Jo
That is awful they should never have put you in that position. This really doesn't help DE confidence when something so specific is overlooked.
I am sure that if you get the a BFP (fingers crossed you do) all the stress will just disappear but I can fully understand your anxiety.

Going off topic now but my DH & I are taking part in the London to Brighton cycle ride (60 miles!) for the British Heart Foundation and if you would like to make a donation towards this charity please snd me an IM so I can send you the link to our home page.

Nats
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Natalie - I will IM or text you.  Good on you!  

Jo - Your head must be spinning.  I'm sorry ET was so stressful.  Hope there is a BFP at the end of it for you.  

Chris - I'm not sure what to say about your unusual AF.  All I do know is that as soon as you mention treatment it goes crazy and starts doing things it's never done before.  I'm sure the other girls here will say the same.

Crusoe - I'm flying out on Monday and having ET on Tuesday next week.  Not sure where I'm staying yet as I might stay with a friend.  I shall IM you my details.

Dawn - Cautiously optimistic for you.  

AJ - Have you had the results of DH's procedure yet?

Jo - Waiting for the news from Warsaw.

Hi to everybody else    Sorry for the small amound of personals.

I'm quite upset.  I had my first scan today and it was 4.5mm.  It has NEVER been that thin.  OK, maybe once on a day 3 it was 3mm but I'm day 9 today with patches.  I'm waiting for IM to call me and I have an appt with Daniel Elliott tonight for him to work his needle magic.  

The other thing that upset me was the LFC charged me £100 for a basic scan.  Last year it was £60.  The receptionist was rude (as usual) and I was told it was going to be £70.  I got the lecture from the scanner about how LFC does their protocol so much better than IM.  I was expecting her lecture but I really wish she would keep her comments to herself.  Before I figured that I had to listen to her recruitment blurb for LFC to get a less expensive scan.  Now that I'm paying top wack I don't feel like listening. 

I'm so upset and annoyed feel like cancelling the whole thing but I've booked my flights.  I wish I had looked into having my embies flown over from Spain to Hammersmith.  Does anybody know about this?  I'm seriously considering it.  PLEASE send me information if you know about transporting embies from Spain to the UK.

Almamay


----------



## Joeyad

Nats210 - My Dad died 3 years ago from heart disease so I would love to make a donation, please let me have the link.

Almamay - I think that embryos can be "re-patriated" but there's a whole load of red tape involved, primarily to do with the HFEA & we know how difficult they like to make things!  IMO as stressful as it is, you are probably better sticking with having treatment at IM.

BTW, I went for acupuncture before & after ET on Sunday & can highly recommend Valerie.  (She trained with my fab acupuncturist here in London)  Let me know if any of you wouldlike her details as she is only a 10min taxi ride away from IM.


----------



## HEM

Hi there 

I am looking into getting frozen embryos from Spain to the UK, I have spoken to a few people and the basic stumbling block is the anonmity difference between Spain and the UK, The HFEA thought  but was not 100% sure that if a license was applied for by the UK  before they would grant it they may want details (more than likely)  of the donor and that is not possible. I feel the  HFEA plays god with everything. I am awaiting information back but don't hold out much hope

Helen


----------



## earthe kitt

Just got back from my brief stay in Poland - not really had time to read through the boards yet so not realy any personals yet.

After imagining 101 things which Doc Rok would want to see me about he just did a scan to check I was still downregged and told me to start taking the oestragen tabs and steroids and that ET would be in 10 - 16 days.
Not sure why I went now apart from the scan, having said that the cost of the trip was roughly the same price as a scan at some clinics and I did do some shopping but only clothing for DS - was feeling fat myself (and hot and sticky) so I didn't really feel up to trying on any clothes. The main issue with going  is obviously the time but as I will be on maternity leave by the end of this leave year that is unlikely to be so important 
Hotel I stayed in was reasonable - decor best described as "soviet retro" but it had a bed and a bathroom and TV but it was only £42 per night and was on the main shopping street - think I willtake DH and DS next time when I go for et so we will need an apartment.
I asked when I should go for a scan to check my lining - told not to bother. I'm happy with that - no previous problems with building up my lining - a good excuse for some red meat as well 

Will check back on previous pages - hopefully there have been lots more BFP's in my absence

Jo XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Elissa

Well how do I start?  After all that bleeding on Saturday and talking to a dr. who told us it had probably been a second m/c, we went for our 6w scan today (well actually 6w3d).  We were seen immediately and the nurse said that the EPU lady would join us shortly but that she would have a "Little look first".  It was external (with all the bleeding they try not to do an internal if they can help it).  She saw the sac, as did I - it was twice the size it had been last week, but said "I'm sorry - there's a sac but no baby"  Just then the brilliant EPU lady came in, took the scanner and moved it a couple of mm.  "There's the baby and there's the heartbeat"                     I of course burst into     of joy.  I couldn't believe it and nor could dh.  The baby measured 6.7mm CRL and she told us it was 6w3d which was exactly what it should be.  I am so glad I get the chance to feel foolish for worrying!!!!!!! Some of you had been showing me posts of people who'd had heavy bleeding and clots like me and still gone on to have babies, but I'd thought that always happens to others.  It was too hard to get my hopes up.  I know we aren't through it all yet, I've been told at least another 2 weeks bedrest/pottering and that there is still a huge risk, but hey - our little O  is still in there and growing.

Thanks to all of you who have supported me over the last weeks and particularly since the 2nd.  All I can say is stay   and keep hoping.  Maybe just maybe we'll all get there in the end.


----------



## twiggy2

Elissa - That is wonderful news hun - I am so pleased for you.

Rest up and try not to worry I know its easier said than done.

Take good care of yourselves 

Love Twiggy XXXX


----------



## nikkiank

Elissa...

Cant tell you how happy I am to see your news sweetheart!!    

loads of love
Nikki xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elissa

Jemima - So sorry sweetie     Look after yourself

Dawn - So far so good, will keep everything crossed for you for Thursday       

Jo - It sounds like you didn't get the embryos you wanted, sorry to hear that you felt misled. It must have taken you by surprise.  I know that 2 hour delay though - we had that this time too - not nice!!!!  Stay   and loads of sticky vibes and  

Helen and Almamay - I didn't think they would transport embryos, but then I've been wrong before  

Nats - I'll PM you

Crusoe - I have absolutely everything crossed for you.  Sending sticky vibes,       and loads of   - Hoping this is the one for you. XXXX

Chris - I think it unlikely that you had a m/c if you tested 2 days before and had a negative, but it is possible. Did you have a lot of pain before the bleeding and during?  If so it is more likely.  Hoping that things go smoothly from here on out.

Lisa -       and  

Jewel - hope you're ok hon - thinking of you.

Nikki - hope all went to plan at CRM

Twiggy - how are you doing today?

Michelle and Verona - I will be pming shortly.

Loads of love luck and   to all of you
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Joeyad

Ellissa - that's wonderful news!!  It just goes to show that you should never give up the +ve thinking!!


----------



## Newday

Elissa

that is fantastic news     

Love Dawn


----------



## Kasia

Wonderful news, Elissa!!!

I'm so happy for you. Make sure you rest as much as possible!! 


Kasia


----------



## Veroy

Elissa

What wonderful wonderful news. Have been thinking about you all day!!!

I am sooooo happy for you and DH.

I have my scan next Tues  (20th ). Will let you know how I get on.

Take care    Verona x x x


----------



## Lara B

That's fantastic news Elissa , take it easy now and "potter" for as long as you can.  

Jo, how terrible for you.  I can't believe they waited to tell you this right at the moment of transfer, I think I'd have really panicked.  Having said that, I really hope you get a BFP, and with the embies you've got it sounds like that could be just around the corner.  Don't try to think too much about hair colour, at school we have many parents who seem to have children with hair colour that doesn't match their own, in fact I don't really think its something I notice anymore.  I know the feeling of being kept waiting and having a full bladder.  I remember when I was there a couple of times like that where they were running late and they told me to have "little wee" not completely emptying my bladder, then drinking again.  It's easier said than done   The pain isn't nice is it, especially if you have to stop mid stream.  Ruth at Ceram has said that they don't make you have a full bladder when they transfer as it is less stressful, I'm really glad about that.

Crusoe, thanks for your words of wisdom about waiting, I know we all hate waiting.  I just feel we are sometimes using cycles as dates we all look forward to, wishing our life away.  Where does the time really go.  I worked out this week that we've been TTC for over 8 years now, and each year we've had some sort of fertility treatment.  Enjoy Barcelona, good luck next week, I really hope this is the one for you.  

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww and those about to test.

Lara x


----------



## KEB

Dear Elissa

So very very pleased to see your wonderful news. What a relief!

Lots of love

Kate


----------



## Misty C

Hi ‘Egg Donors’ & ‘Abroadies’ 

Sorry for not posting sooner – unfortunately I had the beginnings of an early miscarriage last week and have been in bed for this entire time letting nature take its course.  The miscarriage was confirmed today by the early pregnancy unit.  They were all so lovely and kind.  

I confess to not catching up with the posts and when I feel up to it, one day, I will.  Thanks again for all the support and personal messages, DH & I just need a bit of time away from everything to clear our heads.

Good luck to everyone on this rollercoaster ride, may you experience only the highs!

Love ‘n’ hugs

Misty C
xxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Misty, words can't express how sorry I am.  Take care of yourself, you know we're all here if you need us. 

Lara x


----------



## earthe kitt

Misty - I am so sorry - I really thought you were on your way hun

Mega sorries     

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXx


----------



## hola69

Oh Misty sweetheart am so so very sorry..  you must be so dissapointed..I can only imagine..this rollercoaster ride is so horrid at times..I send you all my love and hugs and hope you and youre dh will be ok.

Elissa..am so chuffed for you..how lovely..I would have burst into tears too..hers to a happy and healthy pregnancy..xxx

Aj..I hate the old waiting game..it sucks     Have sent you an IM...

Giggles- hope your ok and the 2ww is going well for you hun..thinking of you...

Lara..thanks..will let you know how I get on..you never know we may be cycle buddies all going well...Fingers crossed you get matched soon..oh and I do too ..ha ha  

Well had a pooh day at work today..but Ill not bore you with the details... so off for a glass of vino and to walk the hound..nite nite all,

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## mini-me

Elissa - that's fantastic, so pleased for you.  

Dawn - congratulations on your positive.  Sending positive vibes for increasing beta levels on Thursday    

Jemimaa - sorry to hear about your negative. You're time will come soon honey xx  

Crusoe - good luck for your week in Barcelona, especially et. xx  

Chris - sorry can't help you with your question, sending you hugs though xx  

Jo (Joeyad) - I would've felt the same as you and sorry it wasn't the experience you'd hoped for.  Best wishes for the 2ww    

Almamay - hope your lining thickens soon. 

Jo (earthe kitt) - not long now until you need to go back to Poland!    Unfortunately for my bank balance I'm always up for trying on clothes  

Feel a little bit guilty saying this especially as I've only just started looking for a donor, but my clinic have found one for me!  I couldn't believe it.  We've been given quite a bit of info about her including her education and occupation.  She sounds like a slighly taller and slimer version of me!!  Only thing we don't know is blood group - need to find that out, especially as I'm AB+ and DH is O+.  But I'm really pleased, especially as we wanted it for the end of next month to tie in with my long summer holidays and DH's hols.

Misty - you were posting as I was.  So sorry to hear about your m/c.  You post whenever you feel ready to sweetheart.  Look after yourself xxx  

Love
mini-me xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Misty

I am so very sorry  

Take care of each other

Dawn


----------



## sandyw

Misty

Am so very very sorry - sending you love

Sandy


----------



## Grumpygirl

Misty, so sorry.    Can't imagine how you must feel with the highs and now the lows. Take care of yourselves. Post whenever you feel like it, we'll be thinking of you.
Love
Lisa
xx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 20:34Crusoe, best of luck for your trip and wishing you every success. Will be crossing everything for you xxxx

Elissa- fab news, hun. I know you don't want to believe it can all be ok but sometimes it can. Make sure you look after yourself for ooh, about the next 7 1/2 or so months!

A couple of you have asked how I'm doing and bless you, but I can't help being really negative. I'm scared to read anything into any symptoms after last time, and after the first week when I didn't really think too hard about it, this week is really dragging and the hormones are kicking in now so am a bit teary at times. But not much, I am a giggler after all! I just remind myself we'll get there some day, hopefully. Can't help thinking not this time though, not sure why.

Will keep you all posted on Friday.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## mini-me

Lisa - the 2nd week is always the worst honey.    
You're right you will get there some day and it could be Friday.  I'm going to keep everything crossed for you and sending lots of positive vibes        

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Misty, I am so sorry darling.  I have sent you an IM.  Words are so inadequate at a time like this.  I hope you and your DH can find some comfort and strength.  Thinking of you.  Gutted for you both.  xxxxx

Crusoe - I have sent you an IM.  You and Lisa must remember, we have an appointment in our cafe down the King's Road in which we are to meet in the Autumn when all 3 of us will, hopefully, be pregnant, so be of good cheer.......easy for me to say Lisa, I know.  You sounded so cheerful last night.  Good luck Crusoe and thinking of you Lisa.  xxxxxxxx

RS Mum - thank you so much for the text.  Never mind "how am I (AJ)" what about you?  I hope you're managing to feel happier and stronger as the days go by.  Please let me know what your plans are.  Think I've missed the fertility day......I miss everything I get too busy to do anything sometimes.  xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Elissa - I am so pleased for you.  Sorry you've had to go through this but it is going to be ok and that's the main thing.  One of my sisters, aged 43 at the time, was having twins (not IVF) and lost one and the hospital thought she'd lost them both but her little one hung in there and is now nearly two! xxxx

Joeyd - firstly, good luck with you 2ww and I hope your lovely embies are snuggling in as we speak.  They sound wonderful.  Easy for me to say but please try to put the IM incident behind you at least for now and concentrate on what is important right now - your bambinos!  You shouldn't have had to go through that and, when you've got your result, I think this situation needs clarification for you.  I suppose that, although the egg donor didn't have characteristics like yourself or your DH, your DH's genes will also influence your babies too and you must hold onto that for now.  Thinking of you.  Good luck for testing!!   xxxxxx

Dawn - thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes for testing again on Thursday. xxxxxxxxxxx 

EartheKit - so glad tx is going ahead!  I will IM you.  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## happygirl

Dear Misty I am so, so sorry to hear your news. To have come so far and then have to face this must be so, so difficult. Take care.

Elissa, great news, take care of yourself, rest well. 

AJ many thanks for your welcome. 

Happygirl


----------



## Elissa

Misty sweetheart, I am so sorry hon.  I've sent you an IM and am here if you need someone to talk to.      

Elissa XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

AlmaMay - I hope Daniel Elliot was able to work his magic today. I saw him too this afternoon.  So sorry your lining wasn't like a duck-down duvet but I'm sure the IM will have the answer.  Have they doubled you up on patches?  Please let us know your news and what you decide.  I don't think you can fly out embies from Spain because the HFEA want to know the donor details.  Wishing you lots of luck and fat, thick womb lining! xxxxx


----------



## Marina

Misty

So sad to hear your news, I know that words can not describe 

Take care, and god bless you.


----------



## AlmaMay

Misty - I'm so sad for you.  Hope your recovery starts soon and you are fighting fit to start again.  

HEM - Thank you very much for sending me info on transporting embies.  Much appreciated that you took the time so send me such valuable information.  

Jo - Glad you had a good time in Warsaw and your cycle has started.  

Elissa - I am so happy for you and hope your little one continues to grow and stops giving you such a scare.

Mini-me - Great news you have a donor.  

Giggly - Only 4 sleeps till Fri, or 3 if you read this on Wed and not tonight.

Crusoe - Have a safe journey.   

AJ - Thanks for asking after me.  I've decided to go ahead with trying to get our embies back to me by flying out to meet them.  I wouldn't have a problem with bringing the embies to the UK as we used my eggs so the donor (me) is known.  

IM seems a bit busy at the moment.  I waited 6 hours for them to call me back and when I called them I was told that the doctors probably didn't think I was a priority.  I cried because this is the most important thing in my life.  I know it was probably a language thing and nothing malicious intended.  They called me back after speaking to a Dr and I have put two patches on (instead of the one) and see how it goes.  

I'm eating lots of foods with iron (steak and spinach for dinner) and red fruit and veg (red peppers, beets and strawberries).  I'm going to see Daniel again on Thursday.  I have 6 days till transfer so fingers crossed I can build up my lining for our babies.    

Almamay


----------



## radnorgirl

Lisa,

Hang on in there. I really hope that you are wrong about this not being your turn. We will have to send the pee stick police around after that day 10 test  . - I know I will be just the same though! YOu end like you feel you have no chioce have just have to do them - they are like a bizarre kind of advent calender as you count down the days - but unfornuately tthere is no guarentee that Christmas will arrive.

After my jabs and taking the pill AF was meant to arrive for me yesterday but there is still no sign of it but I have all of the symptoms though.

Anyway honey my thoughts are with you. Still sending you loads of      vibes

Take care

love Helen
xxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Misty

So very very sorry to see your news sweetheart.

 
love Nikki xxxxx


----------



## kone

Hello you lovely ladies 
Wow it took me two hours last night to catch up on posts.
Helen,Jemimaa and Misty so very sorry to hear your news 
Crusoe good luck with your treatment.Dawn hope tomorrow brings good news for you.Almamay sending you lots of  .Gigglygirl/lisa hope you are okay after your problems with tablets and good luck for testing.
Elissa fantastic news so happy for you here's to a happy healthy pregnancy and no more scares.
AJ bet you are counting down the days till July so pleased for you.To everyone else hope you are all okay.
Me news we got back from Spain yesterday and i have two precious "MAYBE BABIES '' on board.ET went perfectly best experience i have had.DH    was excellent and my lining on thursday
was 11 so hopefully by Sunday it was even more.Ruth and DR.B were lovely and i feel that the whole expereience at Ceram was first class and left me feeling stress free which hopefully will help.We also got 6 frosties which i was not expecting!!!I have to do blood test next thursday but my clinic will not have results until friday so i guess i am now on the dreaded 2ww.
Love and luck to you all
Katherine


----------



## Newday

Well I hope thats this will make some of you laugh. When we were out in Spain I dreamt (well I think it was a dream) that I had an orgasm which has never happened to me before!! I thought it was strange but only told DH and Gigglygirl about it.

Anyway last night I woke up again in the night having had the same dream I then had really bad stomach ache for about half an hour and eventually went back to sleep.

I then got cramp in my leg second time this has happened in a week and not something I usually  get either.

Now I am wondering IF it's something to do with drugs or my hormones 

Will anyone else own up to having anything like this?

Oh HPt's are still showing negative so will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings

Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

AlmaMay - sounds like you're doing all the right things re food and acupuncture too.  You have some time yet to get that lining thick and luxurious!  Good luck with flying your embies back home.  xxxxxx

Kone - that's fantastic news!!!!!!!!  Chill and relax now.    xxxxxx

Radnorgirl - hope   (AF) arrives sooooooon. xxxxx

Jewel - how are you doing sweets?  I think you tested at the beginning of the week and so hope it was great news for you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Joeyad

Misty - I'm so sad to hear your news.  Make sure you & DH look after eachother & hope to see you posting soon.

Kone - congratulations on your ET.  What date do you test?  I'm testing on 23rd June.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, but my computer has been down at work since 10am & I need to catch up on some work!!

Thanks to you all for your words of support.  Me & DH are over it now & just anxious to have a result (a +ve one at that!).  If we get a +ve then I will be emailing Dr O with my comments about the experience we have had but if it's -ve then I will wait until we have used our frozen embies.  I don't want them to think that it is sour grapes & the only reason we are complainig is because it hasn't been successful.

Incidentally, does anyone know where I can get a HCG test done in London?

LOL 
Jox


----------



## nikkiank

Dawn

Seeing as nobody else is owning up to anything I will!  Didn't have the cramp in leg but definately about 4 - 5 days after my IUI transfer in January I woke up from a rather bizarre dream having an orgasm.  It was the only time anything like this had happened to me that I remember after any of my treatments.  I had a BFP after that treatment although sadly heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks for me.

There is a poll on the site with regards to the orgasm thing.....  Have a look on that section!

Well that's me out of confessions!!!   

I hope this works out for you sweetheart.  Sending some     for your next blood tests!  
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Joeyad, you can get an HSg test done at London Fertility Clinic (Harley Street).  Its about £26 - if you go in before 12.00 they will get you the results (by phone) in about 3 hours.  YOu dont have to make an appointment, just show up and you usually have to wait about 15 minute or so ......  I have used them for scans, bloods and always found the nurses there very helpful.

Misty hope you are doing a little better, i am so very very very sorry to hear your news.  words are inaequate right now, but sending you love and hugs


----------



## GSD

Girls,

I could really do with some support and advice. Following my BFP last week (5.6.06) i had a bleed this monday at work, brown first, then red! I went to the local EPAU where the ladies were lovely after hearing of my history. I had a beta done and a scan, they also checked my cervix which was closed. The scan showed 1 gestational sack that measured 11.6mm and the beginning of a yolk sack. I got mondays beta results back today....they were 15,000(21dpt) Good i know...but the EAPU requested i get another, i have just been and the nurse could not have been more miserable and negative.....i feel so scared that this is all going to go wrong....that my beta from monday will not have doubled because of the bleed......

in tears here on my own...that nurse .........grrrrrrrrr

what do you think?

Karen x


----------



## Ali40

Karen

Me too - I have been posting on bumps & babes.  Basically mine started this morning - not much, light watery and red, put in pessaries lay down then it just got heavier and heavier and have passed 5 large clots.

Rang IM spoke to doc and have added a patch and told to increase pessaries but evening only - increased them for both today as worried that the ones I put in this morning didn't get absorbed due to bleed.

Fertility clinic being real jobsworths - not only not returning my call for 4 hours, but also saying that it was "not hospitl policy to scan before 6 weeks".  I have since found out that there is an EPU at the hospital but it is on a different level to the fertility clinic where I have been receiving treatment.

I managed to get more bloods done and will get results tomorrow.  

Will keep you all posted but feel that it is all over, can't see how passing that much blood with massive clots will still mean a beanie is in there.

Sorry no time for other personals.  

Love 

A very depressed Alison ....


----------



## Lara B

Alison and Karen, you must be extremely worried, but remember what happened to Elissa and she's still got her beanie growing strong.  Try to keep positive, I know easier said than done, but I really hope that your levels come back strong.

Love Lara x


----------



## kone

Alison and karen so sorry to hear you are having this scare.It is so worrying i know but try and stay calm if you can and it may pass and everything hopefully wil turn out o.k.
It is so heartbreaking to hear that a time when you need reassurance and encouragement that you have to put up with miserable and unhelpful medical staff.
I hope you will both get some answers soon .Thinking of you both  
Katherine


----------



## Grumpygirl

Alison and Karen- so sorry to hear you're going through the wars. Hope the resting and pessaries do the trick and that it's just a scare. Like I told Elissa, I do know someone who had really heavy bleeding for the first 12 weeks and it was ok. Don't let the miserable staff get you down. Easier said than done,I know, but you'd think they'd be more understanding. Hugs to you both xxxxxx

We just heard our donor is pregnant.   So pleased for her, and I definitely feel we did the right thing egg sharing on this cycle (we were offered a straight donor too) as whatever the outcome for us something positive has come out of this and we had a hand in getting someone pg who may not have done. My doctor is impatient for me to test too but not going to now until Fri's blood test as don't want to trust the pee sticks. She seems to think that often the donor and the recipient get pg together or neither do. God, i can't take this anymore! Roll on the end of the 2ww!
Will feel really inadequate and malfunctioning if I'm not pg. DH is even getting nervous now!

How are you doing, Dawn? Bet you're even worse than me... Surprised I have any nails left...

Love to all, especially Misty, Ali & Karen, not to mention our 2wwers.
Lisa
xx


----------



## hola69

Hey Alison and Karen, hope you guys are ok..try not to worry and relax and look after yourselves.. 

Giggly thinking of you sweetheart..am praying its your turn..fingers, toes..well everything crossed for you..best of luck and tons of love xxx

AJ..thanks for the IM..your a star..much apreciated feel like Im half sane at least     Hope all well with you and for tea it was taco's..yum yum..xx

Joeyad....wishing you tons of luck and love..keep strong and thinking of you...xx

Dawn, cant say I ever had anything like that..but hey lucky you     

Hi to everyone else..tons of love

Nite nite xxx


----------



## mini-me

Alison & Karen - sorry to hear about your bleeds.  I know you've proably heard this many times, but bleeding can happen in early pregnancy.  A few of my friends bled with one of their children but not the others - seems to be no set pattern.  Thinking of you both.   

Lisa - looking promising sweetie!  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys quick post just to keep my hand in. 

Misty so sorry to hear your news, you must be devastated   

Ali and GSD hope you are both ok, sending lots of positive vibes   

Dawn good luck for tomorrow    

Giggly lets hope your docs theory is strange but true.

Hope everyone else is well. 

I am waiting for AF (apparently about the end of June, had thought it would only be a day or 2) and then going to go and warm up my lovely frosties and try again. Lucky to have them and to think I was having a moan about them only a couple of days ago.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just popped in to wish Dawn all the best. Thinking of you, hun xxxx     Got no nails left, please be preggers!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Newday

Morning ladies this is getting worse by the hour!!

Did a clear blue HPT this morning and there is the fainest and I mean fainest of vertical lines you can hardly see it. I gave it to DH and asked what he could see and he did say a feint vertical line to the cross.

Now this is the first whiff of a positive HPT but I am now 16 days.

Hence optimistic because there is a glimmer of a positive.

Pessimistic because IF my HCG had doubled since Monday I think it would now be a stronger line on a HPT.

So I now think that maybe I am having a biochem which is what I think I had last time too.

I am not holding up hope for today to be honest and will be pleasantly surprised IF it has gone up.


Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Dawn - what agony! I am thinking of you and just willing this to work...crossing everything...will be watching for your post..
  
D x


----------



## Womb with a View

GSD/Karen and Ali - I am really upset for you and you must be very worried.  So sorry you're having a bumpy ride.  However, my good friend bled for 3 months (she didn't even know she was pregnant as she thought it was her periods playing up), one of my twin sisters bled for nearly 2 weeks and lost one of her twins but gave birth to a lovely girl and lots of ladies have bleeding.  I am praying that you ladies are ok.  Please try and stay positive and relax.....easier said than done, I know.  Thinking of you both and sending lots of healing and positive vibes.  xxxxxxxx

Mini-me - so pleased that your clinic have found you a donor!  That's fab news!!!  When do you start tx?  xxxxx

Giggles - I really hope this is the one for you sweetheart.  xxxxxx

Dawn - awwwwwwwwwwww, more uncertainty, grrrrrrrrr.  You never know, and hopefully you'll find it's a good beta.  xxxxxxxxx

Jemimaa - so good to hear you focusing on another go.  Good luck.  xxxxxxxx

RS Mum - hope you are ok sweets. xxxxxxxx

Apart from Dawn today, is anyone else testing?


----------



## Ali40

Ladies

Thank you for all your lovely messages yesterday/today (AJ).

Firstly - DAWN want to wish you the best of luck with your figures today.

Me - well the HCG levels came back and have gone from 716 to 12,599 so I think we are still in with a chance??  What a rollercoaster.  What I don't know is if the bleed was yesterday would the levels only come down after the fact (ie today??) don't know if anyone has got experience on that one?  And of course still early days - but at least have something to cling to for the time being.

BTW on another website (for those of you that get these scary bleeds)  www.ivfconnections.com if you go to Pg after IVF and search for clots - there are an awful lot of positive stories out there.

Will get a chance to do personals a bit later (hopefull).

Take care all

Alison ....


----------



## earthe kitt

Ali - I'm cautiously pleased on your behalf - sorry I can't answer your question on when the levels should start to drop but it may be helpful to have another test tomorrow.
Are you going to pursue the EPU or not? If you are reasonably OK not to then I would suggest you leave the negative energy of a battle and just inisit on a scan at the start of week 6 next week
Now go away from the 'pooter and lie down - personals can wait  

Jo


----------



## carok

Alison,  glad you got good news on the HCG,  what a rollercoaster is right !  

Karen,  hope all turns out well for you too,  it must be so scary !

Dawn,  I hope you get good news today,  am praying for you.

Gigglygirl,  hope you get great news also,  you have amazing strength to hold off on the pee stick.

As for me,  I am waiting for the call from Val re a transfer, yesterday was day 16 of Progy and my lining was at 10mm, triple line,  they promised I would be having a transfer within 15 to 20 days on Progy. They told me yesterday they would call me at 10am with an update.  I am walking around the house with the phone in my hand and have already called them at 10.30am, they said they would call back within the hour.  NO CALL and it's 1 hour 10 minutes !!!!  I swear if this does not work, I will not be going back to Val,  this kind of 'unknown' is just mind-bending stuff.   I so envy those of you who know a donor has been found !

Success ment'd .....

Jemimaa,  I had success from a DE fet.   2 perfect fresh embies and a BFN,  the subsequent FET worked for us,  I hope you have the same experience.  I think Michelle72 had a similar experience.

To everyone else in the waiting game, be it for a donor or the 2ww,  I wish you all the very best.


----------



## nats210

Hello Ladies
well sitting patiently waiting for a call to say a donor has been found.

Katherine great news on your embies and let's hope you don't need your frosties but what a great backup plan.  

Dawn so sorry you are going through such uncertainty really hope you get good news.

GSD / Karen thinking of you both

Lisa Good news about your donor let's hope it spells the same result for you.   

Jemimaa Good for you, you sound so positive let's hope AF behaves & you can get back to your frosties soon.

Ali Those figures look good fingers crossed things go well for you.

hello to all those around
Nats
xx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

I know I don't post loads and never really get around to catching up to do personals but I just wanted to say I am sending loads of      to Alison and Karen.  Hope that everything resolves itself positively and the bleeding stops.  I know how worrying it is.     Dawn - thinking of you lots too.  

Lots of   to everyone still on the 2ww and congrats to those who have just got their donors.

I am keeping an eye on everyone and sending lots of     down my fingers onto the pc   ..... sometimes it's just scary signing in to see everyones news.

much love
Nikki xx


----------



## GSD

hi girls, 

thanks for the encouragement and support, i get my result later and i am bricking it!!!!!!

Dawn....sweetie...willing you on all the way...sending doubling vibes your way.

Ali...have replied to your IM hun...thanks  xxxxxxxxxxxx

well....i vomited this morning.....hope thats good news!

later ladies

Karen x


----------



## carok

Val said my donor was cancelled !  The thing is they called at 12.30pm and left a message to say they had a donor, but, of all the days, I flipping left my mobile at home,  . so by the time I returned the call at 2.45pm they said the donor was cancelled as she had not produced enough eggs.  Of course, now I think because they couldn't reach me, they offered the donor to someone else and would not tell me that.  .  I am so annoyed with myself, with everything !


----------



## Newday

Well the saga goes on. Today it's 68.7 so it has more than doubled but it is still very low.

I have to go back on Monday to get another Beta done.

Seems talking to Ruth and the clinic here it could still go either way

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn, i am sorry that this is such a saga for you - but everything i have been told about hsg numbers is not the level, but that they double, so i'm sure the doubling is good news, much more worrying if they dont double.  The numbers vary so much from person to person, and the focus (from what i know) is really on them doubling ... so that is good news for now ....  Really hoping they continue to soar by monday ....

carok i am so sorry to hear about your donor cancelling .... hopefully you will get a wonderful new donor really soon .... sending you hugs

GSD thinking of you and holding thumbs and other body parts ... KAren and ALi thinking of you both as well.

Nats can i join you in sitting patiently .... i'm wiating for my donor as well!!!!!!


----------



## earthe kitt

Dawn - at least it's doubled - as the girls say maybe it's a late implanter 

I suppose you're all enjoying the football now. 
Me and DH watched Poland V Germany last night and at the start when the cameras went down the lines of players when they were doing the National Anthem I was commenting on the Polish team - "hope he's a sperm donor, and him, not him though, OOhh I'll have him"

Fortunately DH can take it on the chin  

Love to all - Giggles, if you don't get a BFP tomorrow I'm going to come and sort you out   ( I know where you live  )

Jo


----------



## Lara B

Dawn, hoping your result continues to double for you  

Carok- fingers crossed you get another donor soon, she probably wasn't right for you if she only produced a few eggs.

GSD, positive vibes for your results, hope its good news.   

Ali - great news - sounds like things are still good for you.  Take it easy now and look after yourself.

This part will be a bit of a "me" post I'm afraid, but I'm so angry that I have to get it out of my system.   I was called in by the head teacher tonight just before leaving to say that he had been thinking about classes next year.  He approached me recently about staying in year 5/6 and I was very happy to do that.  Today, however, he has said that due to the uncertainty of my treatment he has decided that I should go in Year 4/5 as he doesn't want Year 6 to be interrupted in any way.  Now I completely understand that Year 6 is an important year for the kids, and I agree that I don't know the outcome of any treatment, but if I was any other woman who was able to get pregant at the drop of a hat, she wouldn't tell him if she was TTC.  He wouldn't be able to say "well, you might disrupt year 6 if you get pregnant" because she wouldn't tell him until 3 months gone.  I feel totally discriminated against because of the IVF.  It's going to be a major upheaval again.  I've only had Year 6 for 2 years, but he says I should have experience of other year groups for my professional development.  I would rather stay with my yeargroup because I have experience, planning and resources, whereas I have to start from scratch with Year 3/4.  I'm going on a residential tomorrow with my class, he's made me so unhappy that I don't really want to go any more.  I probably should have stuck to my guns but he would use some other excuse to move me, as it is not up to me where I go.

Sorry for rant, but needed to get it off my chest.  Don't know what I'm going to do.  I'd look for another job but once again I'd feel the need to tell them about the IVF so probably wouldn't get the job anyway.

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## earthe kitt

Oh Lara - such a bummer.

Just like Chrissies post last week - what is the point in honesty when it is just used against us.
Sorry I don't know much about how the teaching profession works - just that it has some weird practices.
Are you a union member? Is there any scope for using the underlying cause of your infertility against them under disability discrimination.
To be honest I would start looking for another job anyway if I were you and not tell anyone anything.

I am fortunate in that my boss has no children but has a  twin brother who had IVF twins after 10 years TTC so she fully understands the fertility rollercoaster and would never make such a decision but would leave it to me to judge e.g. this year I was put down for a management development course which costs around £5K but at budget time last October I deferred it for a year as I thought I might be pregnant this summer - I'm not going to defer it in this years budget round and just hope that sods law kicks in   

Sorry you're feeling down about this but my advice would be to start looking for another job - may give you something else to focua on apart from TTC for a while  - just keep schtum........

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Newday

Lara

I know exactly how schools work!! That is why I haven't old anyone at work what we are up to. I had last week off due to gyny problems and my male head will not ask anymore.

I don't think it's fair to do this and as you said if people get pregnant naturally no one knows until 3 months on.

Dawn


----------



## GSD

Hay girls,

bit of relief....beta back....23dpt 23,085!!!!! Scan in the morning

Karen x


----------



## Lara B

GSD - great news, will be thinking of you tomorrow at your scan.  Good luck  

Thanks Dawn.  I wouldn't have told the head but this IVF rollercoaster has been going on for such a long time that almost all staff know.  

Jo, I think I will peruse the job adverts.  Trouble is, I'm particularly rubbish at interviews, great putting it down onto paper, but when it comes to the interview I usually flunk it.  Don't really fancy having to go through that stress at the same time as IVF.  But I will look nonetheless.  I've been there about 6 years now anyway.  We're going through some problems at school already at the moment, connected with the head, I wonder whether his decision is based on that.  

I will be on later to check in before I go away for the weekend.  

Love Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies!

Lara, what a nightmare. I think Jo's right, you don't need to take it lying down. I would definitely talk to the union, at least to find out where you stand.They would never even know if you weren't upfront! I would think that your being upfront ought to be rewarded by their understanding and support. You would be much more likely to be loyal to them long term that way. Ooh, it makes me angry.   I've needed a lot of time off and support, but you have to remember it's not your fault. At least if you don't teach year 6 you won't have SATs to prepare for, I suppose. I'm trying to see the silver lining here...

Jo, I chuckled at your sperm donor comment! There are a few eligible chappies on our screens right now!! And you're welcome round anytime, although I might have my body armour on if you're going to beat me up! I make a mean muffin...

Karen, great news, hun. How many you got in there??!!!!!!!!! 

Carok, so sorry to hear about your donor, you must be so fed up, hun. Hugs to you, and here's hoping they get you another smartish.    

Better go, dh is home.
Speak soon
Love
Lisa
xx

PS Just one more sleep to go...


----------



## earthe kitt

GSD ( just what does that stand for BTW)
23K+ sounds really good - when they're counting that high you'd think they'd not bother with the odd 85 here or there - well done - I hope things hang on in there and continue to improve - looks like you'll be leaving us soon

Ali - thinking of you

Giggles - you really have an iron will - I'd have done at least 4 peestix by now  

Jo XXXXXX


----------



## kone

Lisa good luck for testing tomorrow        
Katherine


----------



## GSD

Jo....GSD...german shepherd dog! Cassie.....she is my 14 yr old baby.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck Gigglygirl for tomorrow! Thinking of you sweets.  

Jules
xxx


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys

Ali hope those levels keep going up    

Karen FAb news good luck for the scan tomorrow. Vomiting sounds good to me.   

Carok Thanks for the positive info about success with FET's. Hope things pick up for you at VAL. I'm sure missing the phone call made no difference. I feel quite cynical about the clinics at times but keep my fingers crossed that they take their ethical code seriously.   

Nat hope you get a donor soon  

Joeyad I think Dr O may mix up blond and light brown he first told me that our donor was blond but then he said yes light brown like you, I got the feeling it was a lost in translation moment. Not that you asked for light brown either. Anyway just keep everything crossed for a BFP  


Dawn what are you playing at, another HCG test. Got everything crossed. You must be in agony with all this waiting.  

Lisa good luck for tomorrow  

Lara B my sister is a teacher and the stories she tells about bullying and discrimination......... and that from the heads!

AF arrived today!! After Doc said it would be a couple of weeks, thought that was strange when they said it. Anyway have decided to start patches today and should be transferring again around 26/27, no point waiting need to get those frosties in the oven. Grateful for any old wives tales about thickening up linings even though IM said it wasn't a problem


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks girls, I feel like you'll all be waiting with me- well I am with you so i guess it makes sense!

When I went to collect the dog from Mum & Dad's tonight my Mum confessed she logs in to check our posts on here! I think she'd even join in the chat but I informed her she needed to be having IVF for that! I think she feels like she knows you all too, cos I talk about FF a bit. Anyway, I said I'd say "Hello Mum" and "Get back to Ebay, you nosey woman!!"  But seriously, she said to offer her eggs if any of you want any- she gets one period every six months now and is 53 so they're no use whatsoever but we had a good giggle at that idea!

Better get away from here and stop obsessing. Yeah right.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Nighty-night Lisa - hope you get some sleep..  Keeping everything possible crossed for you!     

OOh and "Hi giggly-mum!!!  "

D x


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn......as Jo and Safarigirl says.....they've doubled and that's what counts.  A tentative celebration I think....good luck sweets. xxxxxx

Blimey Jo, I wouldn't want the English team as any sperm donor of mine......nor their wives!!   Looks 1....Intelligence 0  Didn't see the Polish team though.  Maybe they're a different case!

Carok....so sorry you're going through a really tough and annoying, frustrating time.  Of course it wasn't because they were trying to reach you.  I hope all works out soon for you. xxxxx

Lisa/Giggles.....     for testing tomorrow.  I too have heard that if the donor gets pregnant that is a very good sign......!!  Please God.  xxxxxxx

Jemimaa - that's good news that you're going to collect your frosties asap.....tips for thickening up lining.....red meat apparently, iron (so I suppose spinach, etc.) acupuncture, visualisation of the lining being like a duck down duvet 14.5 toggle of course!!  Also, if you are in London.....the IM have worked with the Women's UltraSound Clinic in Harley Street before with me regarding a doppler scan to see if the blood was flowing to the womb properly.  It was.  It might be an idea to do this there on day 9 of your scan so that you can then know all is well and continue with the frosties.  As there is no donor waiting for you it won't matter if et is delayed or you have to do a dummy run before flying out again.  Just a thought.  Good luck!!!!!! xxxxxx

Lara - it isn't fair is it?  I've had this discrimination too......someone less able being slid into my shoes.  I am sure that soon there will be a law that says it's not fair and it will be a matter for discrimation tribunal, etc.  It may already exist.  I hope that this time next year you won't give a damn whilst you are on maternity leave. Or, you could make noises.....the squeeky wheel always gets the oil!  xxxxxxx

Karen - that's great news!  Good luck for the scan tomorrow. xxxxx

Lisa's Mum -    !!!


----------



## Lara B

Lisa, wishing you very good luck for tomorrow, hope this is your time.     

AJ, thanks for your post.  I've actually emailed my union rep to see if I have a leg to stand on.  I've never used them until recently and then I email them twice in one week!

Signing off now until Sunday, hopefully the kids will go to sleep early and get up late (yeah right!!)   probably get back and theres about 5 or 6 pages worth of posts - boy can we talk!!   As long as its good news, I don't mind.

Love Lara x


----------



## earthe kitt

Ohh - I wouldn't want any of the English team either although I do understand that Graham Le Saux was a bit of a brainbox and took a lot of stick for it. People who can't speak any English always appear more intelligent to me so I'd settle on a pole any day (pun completely intended)   .
I'd deffo settle on Goran Visnic as a donor anyday (Luka from ER) - could do with a bit of serbo-croat in the Skelton gene pool!!
GSD - thought it might be a dog but didn't like to say anything - my canine babies lived to be 19 years and 15 years ( collie and doberman repsectively)
Must ring the acupuncturist to get my lining up and running - should have a date for ET by the end of next week.
Giggles - are you sure you don't want to put us out of our misery tonight - actually I'm 100% sure that it's your turn this time   
Lara - must dig out my list of "20 questions you will be asked at an interview" along with my interview tips
Jemimaa - can't think of anything to add to AJ's list - sorry

AJ - nice to hear from you - are you working this weekend?

Hiya Gigglymum - you'd better not read any of her back catalogue of postings you'd be shocked at what that girls been up to    

Better go up - the boys are in the bath

Working at home tomorrow - Ha Ha - that's what they think  

Love Jo XXXX


----------



## mini-me

Lara - sorry to hear your head is being such a pain. xxx

Dawn - the girls are right it's doubling that counts and your beta doubled honey! Positive vibes for more doubling betas      xx

Karen & Ali - good news on your blood tests. Got everything crossed for your scans.xxx

Lisa - good luck for tomorrow gigglers! I'll be logging on as soon as I get home to find out the good news. 

Well good and not so good news about the donor. She's the same blood group as me - I really don't think we could get a better match. However because of where I am in my cycle, I don't think we can manage to down - reg and get me in line with the donor to fit in with DH's work. He has only a 2 week window to do this and it doesn't look like we can do it in time - I am ONE bloomin' day past the day I can start downregging!! I knew it was going to well!  His job could be in jeopardy if goes beyond that time period. 

Sorry to those I haven't mentioned, feeling tired and drained after our round trip to London today - quicker than usual though due to world cup!!! We're both Scottish - I support England, but DH will not, talk about childish!! 

Love to all,
love mini-me xxx


----------



## Ali40

Lisa

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  Positive vibes and everything crossed.

Good Luck

Alison ....


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ladies

Gigglygirl - best of luck for today!!   

Mini-me sorry to hear your are having trouble with the timing of your cycle.  I hope it works out for you.

Jemimaa - good luck with getting those    into you.

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

PurpleChick


----------



## nats210

HI
Gigglygirl fingers crossed for today.
Minime hope you get your cycle sorted.
Jemimaa great AF has shown up,can't believe you will be going again so soon, best of luck.
Good luck with all the scans & blood tests girls

Nats
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning everyone - working at home today -in theory. Just means I'll potter around for the day and do the actual work I've alocated for myself in the early hours of tomorrow morning and Sunday morning - I am always more productive in the early hours and as long as I turn up at work on Monday with reports completed they don't care when I do it.

Safarigirl - hope you get some news on your donor soon - I would assume of you're having ET sometime in August you will be starting to get geared up (or rather down) in the next couple of weeks - here's a donor dance for you  

Dawnguzz - Are the HPT's showing any improvement on the positives? Hope the doubling continues - how soon can you get a scan?

Bel - thinking of you - hoping you hear about your donor soon too  

AJ - hope the old boys goolies are healing - good luck with the results next week - I hope they show conclusively that he has top notch   and IM can get on and do what they are supposed to be doing 

Jemimaa - you certainly don't waste your time do you - good luck with your frosties - If my treatment goes according to plan we should be on our 2WW at roughly the same time  

Crusoe - I believe you had your egg collection (or rather your donor did) - any news?

Almamay - hope your lining is improving - when do you get going?

Alison   hope these help - did you manage to arrange a scan for the start of week 6?

LesleyJane and Lara B - Good luck in your quest for a donor - hope you hear something soon.   to your Headteacher Lara

Radnorgirl - how goes it - is your AF showed itself yet?

Minerva/Jules - Where are you going - is it Fertimed or did I imagine that. Hope your chicks are enjoying the sunshine

Happygirl - thanks for dropping by - do stick around so we can get to know you and support you on this journey

Purplechick - still so sad about your BFN - I really hope the next round does the trick - any idea when you will be going back for your  

Brownowl - did you make any progress in finding out just what happened earlier this week?

Joeyad - 2 hours with a full bladder   I'm very impressed. I know I couldn't do that I don't have a pelvic floor anymore, I lost it back at the L & D around the time DS was born.   Good luck with   week 2 is the pits

Nats - Did you manage to complete the cycle ride - more importantly - has your bum recovered?

Jewel - please do keep in touch - we're thinking about you

Misty - thinking of you too  

Fidget and Shazzer -    

Mini me - sorry about your dates - hope you/the clinic are able to come up with a plan B soon

Kone - hope those embies are snuggling in nicely - looks like a few of you will be testing toward the end of next week - here's to a batch of   

Carok - sorry about your donor - hope Val can pull you out of the hole they've landed you in - are you going to have to start from scratch again?  

GSD - hope everything has settled down now and you've kept your diary clear for Feb/March 07

Giggles - absolutely desperately hoping that it's your turn this time - please please pretty please - Will keep checking throughout the morning hoping to see your 

As for me - starting to build up my lining - now realise why he didn't want me to have a lining scan - I'm on 6mg Oestragen daily (3X2mg) whereas at Ceram I was on 2 mg daily and gradually built up to 6 over the 10 - 12 days.
I am also on steroids.
I'm having hot flushes - do you think that's due to the Oestragen - never had them before. I also haven't decided yet whether I should take aspirin. I have done for all my previous cycles (11 2ww in the last 3 years) and they haven't done anything so I don't know whether I should go with the preventing implanation theory and avoid them this time 

Sorry to anyone I've missed - I've tried to be quite comprehensive in my coverage - have a good weekend everyone -I'll be popping in to keep an eye on what happens with Lisa otherwise I'll keep a low profile  

Love Jo XXXXXXXXX

[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 11:13RSMum/Debs - you were on my list too - sorry I jumped over you straight onto Kone - (hope that didn't hurt Kone  ) How are you getting on? - picking yourself up and dusting yourself off - hope all is going well and you're feeling better. Any plans??

Jo XXXX


----------



## PurpleChick

Wow Jo, that was some post, you are brilliant at catching up with everyone.  Just reading your post has brought me up to date with all the girlies.


I'm awaiting AF, then I start progy day and hopefully after 2nd scan I will get get the long awaited call to go over.  Half of me thinks I'm mad doing all this again so soon, but I can't wait either...

You and I have had about the same amount of 2WW in the last 3 years, where does the time go...

PurpleChick


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
No news from me yet, apparently they're sending off the bloods late today as it's Friday so they're not even leaving the clinic until 11am. So won't know until mid-afternoon, probably right around the time I'll be at school morally supporting my kids on their last GCSE paper (French reading). It's my day off but I promised I'd go in just to say well done and celebrate with them. 

The waiting is driving me crazy. I wish I didn't know about the donor being pg yet as I'm feeling the pressure, although I'm so pleased for her. Just have to wait a couple more hours. Grrrrrr! Have spent all morning thinking of reasons why I am pg, and then reasons I know I'm not. Messes with your head!

Jo- that was an amazing post, you really must have been taking notes on these pages to keep up! Hope I don't need the body armour... But am a bit of a biffer so reckon would 'ave yer' anyway! 

Off to school now, will let you know once I'm near a PC and get the result xxxx


----------



## Joeyad

Big thank you to Jo for the detialed run down in her post!!  I'd got pretty lost half way through this week trying to keep track, but this has helped no end.
Sorry that I can't comment on the asprin dilemma.  It never occured to me to take it for the tx last week.  Hmmm, maybe I should have........

Any news from Giggly??  Wishing it to be good news.

Kone - I think you & I are testing around the same time.  How's your 2ww going?  I've not been too bad, but from what I can gather, next week will be torture.

Jemimaa & Almamay - I admire your strength, going back for frosties so soon. Go girls!!!

Hello & lots of love & luck to everyone that I haven't mentioned.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Jo x


----------



## HEM

Hi

Wondered if you could give me a bit of advice, I had DE IVF in Barcelona and got a BFN on 9th June and my AF has now been and gone. (Got one out of the way now waiting for number 2 - it seems strange you hope and pray that a AF won't come when you test as you so want it to be postive and then you are willing the AF's to come so you can continue treatment......  I e-mailled the doctor and was told I have to wait for 2 AF's and on the second AF start the bcp in order that they can prepare for FET. Reading others it does seem a bit of a long time scale for a FET.  I spoke to my IVF in the UK and if I was with them they would advise 3 months before FET.  I am fortunate to have 4 frosties and it was isuggested that they might transfer 3 but I thought it would perhaps be best to transfer 2( if they survive the thaw) and then 2 afterwards for another FET cycle (hopefully not required but you have to be realistic) If they thaw all 4 I feel I am 'throwing away' a possible potential life.  

Could any of you give me any advice on FET, time scales etc, success rates etc...... Do they freeze them individually or in twos ?
I must sound thick but I really don't know much about the subject.  I was thinking of contacting the Dr to see if I could bring the FET forward but they indicated that they require 6 weeks to prepare the lab - I really can't understand that - they must be very busy that is all I can say but other clinics are busy too...

Gigglygirl/Lisa - thinking of you and hope you get a BFP!!!!!! Will wait with baited breath for the results........

Helen xx


----------



## Paxi

Jo, (Earthe Kitt) - just reading your comments on aspirin.  Don't know whether it helps, but this was the first IVF (admittedly also DE) of my 5 that I took aspirin, and it is the first positive I've had...  I'm now 14 weeks with twins, and still taking it.  Guess I'm a fan, although deep down I think it's probably luck.  Good luck with your next treatment - Kitty


----------



## crusoe

Hi all
Just checking in from sunny Spain for GG´s news. I hae been thinking about you all day and praying for a BFP for you.

Our news is no news. Turned up for DH´s sample yesterday IM more or less politely said "who the hell are you?" DH gave the sample, IM refused to give me anymore patches until Monday but did promise to call at 11 today with results of egg collection and  fertilisaton. We are still waiting for that call 5.5 hrs later. Am I really paying 30,000 Euros for this??

Going to check out all your news now
Love to you all
Good luck GG
Love Crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

BFN for me girls.   Nothing wrong with DH's swimmers (well, they fertilise well every time) and this time the donor got pg so nothing wrong with the eggs. Feeling like it must just be my fault.

Better luck next time, eh? I've been feeling negative all through the 2nd week of this cycle but you still hope, don't you? Reckon I'll wear a straight jacket for the next one so I don't fall over my own feet.   Or perhaps I'll just need one anyway based on my mental state through all this!  

Got some vino chilling and hoping to have a nice night in with DH. No computers! For a bit anyway. I am, after all, addicted! My kids all thought their exam today was easy and it was, so been a good day on that front.

Crusoe- so sorry you're been messed about. I'd say you have grounds for a complaint there. So will you be having tx or not?? Thinking of you, hun. You don't need to be messed around.   

Thanks for all your support, you're lovely.
Lisa
xx


----------



## nats210

so sorry Lisa, how rotten especially as you know your donor is pg. Have a lovely evening in with DH.

Crusoe sorry they are testing your patience hope everything goes well for you.

Happy weekends everyone.
Nats


----------



## earthe kitt

AAAWWWW Lisa - what a bummer   

So sorry

Please don't blame yourself - It's just a numbers game and it's bl**dy unfair

Have a good evening with DH and the   

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Newday

Lisa

I am so so sorry nothing I can say will make it ANY better    

You and DH take care of yourselves

Love Dawn

P.s. We are off for the weekend not sure if it's a good idea or not

but can't mope around anymore!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali40

Lisa

I am soooo sorry, but like Jo says it really is a numbers game.  Enjoy the wine and your DH.  Look after each other, my heart goes out to you.

Crusoe - if it is any consolation when we left the uk they told us that they would email us with the information the following day (when we were already in Spain) with the fertilisation rates and they never did.  We didn't find out until our meeting with the doctor the day of transfer!!

They are really busy at the moment, Dr Walker on maternity leave and Dr Redondo is on a 3 week vacation (actually about two left).  It took them 24 hours to respond to an email yesterday - so I think they must be stuggling with the demand. Fingers crossed they get back on track as soon as.

Good luck for everyone on the 2WW positive vibes for all of you.

Hello to everyone else and have a happy and sunny weekend.

Best wishes
Alison ....


----------



## Marina

Lisa

very sorry to hear your news, I am quite new here, so I am trying to fit in, please enjoy a nice drink though with your DH 

Crusoe, thats cant be very nice, we are still thinking about this refund program too, and thats how you get treated  hope it goes ok in the end for you, its a lot of money, but then its their loss too if they are going to put people under that kind of stress 
Hope its all   for you.

Marina


----------



## kone

Lisa i am so very sorry for your news  Hard to know what to say to you i know nothing will make it better just know we are all here for you
Crusoe what crap treatment from your clinic for that money they should be a lot more professional
Joeyad yes i am testing next thursday will not get results until late friday though.I am taking it very easy and feel a bit guilty not to be doing very much .I expect next week will be hard good luck to you   and anyoe else testing
Katherine


----------



## mini-me

Lisa - so sorry to hear your news sweetheart.  Enjoy your vino tonight with DH.  
What a lovely person you are to be supporting your students today.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## nikkiank

Oh Lisa

Really so sorry to see  your news hon.

Many hugs
Nikki xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lisa - so sorry..I've sent you an IM.

Deb x


----------



## happygirl

Lisa, so, so, so sorry. From what I've seen it's definitely a numbers game so don't blame yourself in any way at all.  I hope you manage to spend some peaceful time together this evening and over the weekend. 

Crusoe, when I was at IM, I didn't get any information until just before transfer. I was really anxious but the nurse kept coming and saying 'drink water to help the transfer' so I kept telling myself that there must be something to put in!!!! Good luck...

Happygirl


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Gigglygirl, I have just logged on looking for your news and it so wasn't what I wanted to read.... 

I'm so very sorry, but I think that the fact that the donor is pregnant just goes to show that this is all a cruel numbers game. Please be kind to yourself and your DH and chill out with that bottle of vino!

Thinking of you and sending you big hugs  

Jules


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Giggles, I am so so sorry hun.  I really felt this would be the one for you.  I have been out all day and was wondering how  you got on.  So disappointed for you and your DH.  I will send you an IM darling.  It is NOT you - it is a numbers game, plus luck, plus doing everything right at the right time......    Very upset for you.  Love and hugs sweetheart. AJ xxxxxxxxx 

Crusoe - so sorry the IM haven't impressed you.  I really hope that, despite the hassle and lack of attention, this is the one for you and the best money you've ever spent.  I do feel though that it's best to voice your concerns.......I am a squeeky wheel (not with the IM as I've had no cause to be) and with other clinics I did get proper attention in the end.  I think they may be under pressure with the growing number of patients but it's no excuse to try your patience!  If it's any consolation......we didn't find out how many embies until 10 mins before et, same time they told us about the donor.  I figured that if they didn't ring me, I had something to take home.  Good luck for tomorrow sweets.  xxxxxxxx

Dawn - hope you have a peaceful and relaxing weekend.  xxxxxxx

Helen - sorry that you're having to wait for your FET but I suppose every clinic is different and perhaps your body might benefit from the rest.  I don't know how they freeze the embies.  I do know that I had 4 with the IM and they defrosted them in 2s, but that doesn't mean they were frozen together.  I know what you mean about throwing a life away and I'm not sure one can in Spain, it's illegal.  What I wish I had done was to defrost 3 and put them back if they thawed well and saved one.  What happened for me was that they defrosted 2, they were good, I had a bio chem pregnancy and then they defrosted the remaining 2, they were good, although not as good as the first snowbabies and it was a BFN.  Success rates are, alledgedly, slightly lower with FET but there have been many ladies on this site who got preggars with frosties.  Look at it like this - the IVIB now know your cycle/body reaction, etc and so the next cycle, frozen or not, will probably be adjusted slightly if they think it needs it and the chances are increased for success.  My DP thinks that, if you keep offering your womb embies, sooner or later your womb is going to cotton on and think "ohhhhh, that's what you want me to do....." and oblige.  Good luck. xxxxxx

Jo and Safarigirl - thanks for the IM - sorry I haven't had time to email today and miss you both madly.  Saffy, hope you enjoy your "trip"!! xxxxxx

Bloomin' heck.  I was hoping to be celebrating tonight, so sorry Giggles. xxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleM72

Hugs to you Lisa, I'm so sorry sweetie.   Please look after yourself and you are not to blame!

Love,
Michelle xxx


----------



## jemimaa

Good grief I didn't realise how many people were on here until I saw Jos huge list of messages. 

Lisa I am so sorry to hear your news. there is just no rhyme or reason. I'm sure its absolutely nothing to do with your trips, I practically sat on my bum for the whole 2 weeks and it didn't work for me either with my grade 10's from a twice proven donor. Try to chill out together this weekend in the nice summer sun while you re-group.   

Kone and Joeyad isn't that 2ww just driving you crazy. 

Helen do you know why the clinics say you have to wait 2 or 3 months? IM just said I could start when I wanted and I didn't even think to ask them if it would be better to leave it, now worrying that perhaps I am doing it too soon. Difficult choice with 4   If possible youre probably best to do 2 and then if they don't work or only one can't they do the other 2 there and then? I've got 3 so going to get all. Not sure what I'm going to do if all survive as not keen on 3 back in. Im success rate for fresh is 60% but I'm sure I've read somewhere that frosties is only somewhere in the 20's but there seem to be a lot of FET successes on here previously so fingers crossed.   

AJ thanks for the tips, good to have an excuse to eat steak every night though would prefer it with chips to spinach. Im are still saying they think my lining is fine and are not suggesting any tests at the moment although I think it slightly odd when other clinics seem to want much thicker linings. Liked your DH's idea of our wombs suddenly deciding to co-operate, I'm going to give mine a good talking to later. Hope his bits are all back to normal after the trussing up they underwent.

Jo sounds like we work from home in a similar way, although I must confess when I was doing it on the 2ww never quite made up the whole hours   but have only recorded what I worked so they haven't lost out and they probably owe me hundreds of hours anyway. Do you know what date your et is likely to be? I think mine is going to be 27th as long as my lining is ok.

Jo and purplechick you 2 have been going it some to have 11 2ww in 3 years. I only seem to get one every year or more because of each one showing up that I need this test or that test. Thats why am going for my FET so soon. I think this maybe my last year of trying and I'm giving myself the option of 3 fresh goes so need to get a move on. Purplechick what did your clinic say about how soon you could go for FET. Did you start on your first AF or did you have another in between.

Anyone know why you need to wait between FETs may try to email IM but sounds like I could be waiting a while for a reply so  

Crusoe bit concerned that it sounds like IM are going down hill, they have always had such positive comments before. It probably doesn't help that they are becoming more publicised, Dr O was telling us he's been interviewed by the BBC as well as the guardian. He was saying they are getting more Brits going to them generally. Hope they don't become a victim of their own success as I think has happened with some UK clinics in particular ARGC. At least not till they have got us lot preggars.

Hi to everyone else am having trouble keeping up with all the postings.


----------



## hola69

Lisa sweetheart   what can I say except am gutted for you...was so hoping it was your time...hope you and Dh are ok and thinking of you..lots of love and hugs to you both xxxxx

Hi to everyone else..debs and angela have sent you an Im ...so sorry it has taken me an age to reply..but head in the bin syndrome  ..

Cant stop guys as got a wet head and need to make myself look half decent as going to the pub with the girlies..love to you all though and have a great sat nite...

Lesley xxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
this is my second go at posting - my computer is playing up and kepps sending me to an adult site !   

Lisa - so sorry hun its such a hard blow for you and dh - hope you can both take some time out for each other

misty - i am really gutted for your loss - will PM you later - thinking of you XXX

dawn - OMG you are on a reall roller coaster aren't you - but thing are moving in the right direction - hang in there - sending you and your embies lots of     

kone - it was great to meet you at ceram - roll on thursday for us both    ^reiki 

well we are back from CERAM - we got 15 eggs ! and 11 fertlized ! and i now have 2 grade A embies on board with 2% and 5% fragmentation and 7 frosties !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me and dh couldn't believe it we have never had embies of this quality or any frosties before.
Everyone at ceram was lovely and ruth really looked after me esp before and after et - iwas so so nervous because of bad past experiences but i had diazepan and acu before and acu afterwards and it was so relaxed and smooth - in fact i think the diazepan made me a bit too relaxed as i couldn't stop talkng and i can remember offering them round the waiting room as in 'would anyone like a Valium  '      
  
we also used IVF Travel Solutions and it really took the stress out of everything and simon got us a great discount at a lovely hotel - i can really recommend this to anyone going out there - the only down side is the lbs ive gained from all the eating lovely meals and relaxing all day !!! dd had a wonderful time swimming to her hearts content and dh finally got to drink a beer and watch the world cup - in fact we all feel as tho we have had a holiday - vv different to how i have felt in the past following tx 

anyway i am now on day 8 0f the 2ww and feeling quite positve for testing on thursday 22/6 - fingers XXX - no symptoms really but we all know that means nothing

will try to do some more personals later but its took me ages just to skim thru - you lot can gab for england ! 

bye for now 
caseyXXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Lisa – I am really sorry about your negative   – I truly believed that it was your turn this time.

Casey – 2 on board and 7 frosties – that is brilliant – sending  loads of sticky vibes to you and Kone and everyone else in the 2ww. Which hotel did you stay at in Malaga?

AF finally turned up 4 days late – fortunately E2 levels were OK. I am crossing my fingers, hoping that everthing continues to go according to the plan and counting the days until I travel out to Spain (2 weeks today).

Helen
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I'm getting ready to fly to BCN tomorrow.  Laundry all done, just have to iron and pack.

Joeyad - Thank you so much for the tip on acupuncture with Valerie.  We have been emailing and she seems great.  I have an appt with her before and after transfer and she is contacting Daniel here in London to go over my treatment.  A real find.  Hope you are surviving the 2ww.  

Crusoe - If I remember correctly you are having ET today.  Hope it goes well.  I am quite worried I'm going to turn up at IM on Tues am and they are going to ask me the same thing, "Who are you?"  

Lisa and Gigglygirl - I'm so very sorry  

AJ - How are your plans going for BCN in July?

earthekitt - I've not had hot flushes so I can't help you there.  This weather can't be helping.  Hope things are going well with your donor.

Alison - It makes sense that the admin has gone awry without Dr Walker and Dr Rodondo.  I had to ask for my final instructions and when I got them on Friday (I'm leaving tomorrow!) all the dates were wrong.  I had to ask for them again.  

Dawn - Hope you are having a nice weekend.

Natalie - Hope your bike ride from London to Brighton is going well.  

Katherine - Don't feel guilty not doing much in your 2ww.  I think that is the general idea of what you are supposed to do!

Purplechick - Hope your AF arrives so you can get going again.  I know what you mean about thinking you are mad doing it so soon.  If everything goes well Tues I will be having transfer only 19 days since my BFN.  But all in all I'm happy to be doing something again.  

Oh, I'm not going to get to do more personals.  Sorry  

Just to say I'm getting ready to fly out Monday for doppler, scans and possibly transfer on Tueday.  I've organised acupuncture and I'm staying in a very central hotel close to my favourite tapas place.  

I'm a little anxious I'm going to be on my own without DH but I know I can handle coming back without our embies on board.  I have had to accept that is a possibility before I even started this cycle especially at my age using my own eggs.  It won't be easy though.  

Less thinking more action.  Got to go.

Almamay


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone, checking in briefly to see what's been happening.

Lisa, so sorry about your results, infertility really sucks.  Take care of yourself. 

Crusoe, can't believe the service you've received, hope you get the information soon. 

Casey, your update is impressive.  You sound like you've got some great embies on board, and have a fab clutch of frosties.  Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and we have some more good news on here soon. 

Well that's it for me, I'm absolutely tired out.  The kids were up at 6.30am yesterday and 7am today and watching them all the time is hardwork.  The activity holiday has meant we've walked miles and felt like I was on a runaway train that I couldn't get off.  Just going to put my feet up now and relax.  Luckily my head has given us a day off tomorrow in lieu, so gonna make sure I have lots and lots of sleep!  

Love to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## mini-me

Casey - that's fantastic!!  Your embies sound great.  Sounds like your 2ww started really well with a relaxing holiday.  Good luck.  

Helen - glad af finally showed up and you can now look forward to Spain.  Hope you have a relaxing time like Casey! 

Almamay - hope all goes well in BCN.  The tapas sounds lovely, it's making my mouth water as I type!    Sorry you have to go on your own, but hopefully it helps knowing all of us are thinking of you.  Good luck.  

Lara - enjoy the rest!  

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies, 
Just a quickie from me as having a family bbq tonight and lots to do, but just wanted to say thanks for all the IMs and support you've all given me. You're all lovely and we will be successful- eventually!!   Positive thinking, eh? 

I've been surprised by how much better I've taken a 2nd bfn than the first and we've actually managed to have a really nice weekend going out for a nice meal last night with friends who knew nothing about our cycle and so we talked about lots of other things. Today has been lovely too and we've been out for a run in the forest with the sun shining. All in all life ain't bad and we've had much worse news... Plus none of our close friends are pg at the moment and that always helps! I'm so mean...

Casey, good luck for the 2ww, hope it has the very best result for you.   

Crusoe- have you had ET yet? Thinking of you xx

Helen & AlmaMay- good luck with your frostie cycles, and thanks Helen for our chat on Fri, you helped me get rid of the blues and feel better afterwards.

Lara- you deserve a week off in lieu, I know what they're like! Enjoy the sleep...

Speak soon
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## GSD

Hi girls,

just a quicki...

so sorry Lisa xxxxx its bleedin awful....sending hugs to you xxx

Dawn...good luck with your beta hun xxxxxxxx


Casey...great news hun..goos luck in the 2ww 

Almamay good luck in barca...you brave woman going on your own !


Ali buddy...when is your scan..hows the bleeding...have sent you PM.

HI to all other abroadies

Karen x
Hi tp every one else


----------



## jewel

Hi everyone
Thanks for thinking about me and sorry not to have been around.  Firstly - another BFN.  I just knew it would be although I have been on hols and didn't test until this weekend when I was away from family etc.  I really thought when we booked this hols before christmas (big family celebration) I would be pg and it was just so awful seeing the kids playing on the beach and knowing in my heart that things hadn't worked out for me. Should I have gone away - who knows?  I didn't want to test early so decided to test later but I was probably neg before we even left.  I did take it easy and wish now I had had my fill of wine and sunbathing etc and not been acting like some aged relative resting covered in the shade.
Now what?  I thought this was my last time as I fel emotionally drained and financially too!  But maybe after some time out I shall feel better.  
I am worried about some of the negative comments about IM too.  I would add - take it in writing what you are paying as when I was laying onthe bed after transfer - the russian translator asked us for more money.  She could not say why and it was more than Lurdada had asked me for.  We refused to pay any more but it did leave a nasty taste.  I should have taken lurdanas email to show exactly the amount I was paying.  Eventually they tried to say the cash we gave them wasn't enough - so if paying cash count it with them.  We knew it was right as my DH had it in a special enveloppe.  Sorry if this worries anyone but forwarned etc etc.
Anyway hope everyone else has better news.  Ive still got to do my blood test later today but can't see the point at all nor keeping on the meds.  Can't wait to stop them all now but just wish I didn't have too.
Will try and catch up with you all.  It will take me agaes to read all the posts but hoping any 2wwers will have better news than me.
love to all jewel xx


----------



## becca1969

Hello Jewel,

I see you are about early like me.Sorry you are feeling so down,i am also in the 2ww,after fet & my test day is Thurs,but like you i feel i already know what the result will be & i feel so down.I have been avoiding coming onto the board as i don't want to spread my voice of doom around!We too thought this would be the final attempt,as you say emotionally & financially kn*ckered!!
I too pray all the other 2ww'ers get the news they long for,Ceram has had some bumper crops of eggs haven't they?Sorry i can't mention you all by name,i know Katherine(Kone)& Casey are in 2ww at the moment.
Rant over now,i feel better just for getting it out of my system!!
Thanks for listening,
Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Joeyad

Giggles & Jewel - so sorry to hear your news & sending you both big  .

Casey, Kone & Becca - good luck for testing on Thursday!!  Sending all those   vibes your way.
I'm also testing on Friday, but I actually think that I'm going to get a -ve, as my bbt went down today.  I know that sometimes you really cannot tell, but I've been doing my bbt every day for the past 18 months (ever since I started having acupuncture) & if I was pg it would be going up or at least stay raised.

Hayho....I think this week is going to be the longest week of my life.....

Jo x


----------



## PurpleChick

Morning Ladies

Gigglygirl and Jewel - i am deeply saddened to see you both posting BFN's.  Its such a heartbreaking time for you both.  I wish you lots of strength and renewed hope for the weeks to come and the decisons you have to make  .  Lots of hugs to both of you.

AlmaMay - wow you really are going back soon for the FET.  I wish you the best of luck with it.

As for the protocol with my FET for those of you who asked.  I had my BFN on fresh cycle, then I had my bleed.  I am now waiting on 2nd bleed since BFN.  On day 1 of this cycle I am supposed to have  scan and start progy straight away.  One week later I have another scan and it my lining has reached 8mm or above, IVIV will give me a date to collect my  .  They can put 2 or 3 back.  After this many attempts, I have to say I'm not that fussy, I just want a positive outcome.  I believe they will defrost 3 of the 5 I have and hope that 2 survive the thaw.  If all 3 survive they will put them all back as they are not allowed to destroy embryo's in spain.

Another good thing about this cycle is no bloods required.  IVI do not want my E2 levels this time.  Whoohoo, one less thing to worry about.

As for success rates, I remember them showing me a very sophisticated powerpoint slide show when I first visited IVI.  The success rates for frozen cycles are 42% approx.  Still better than regurlar IVF, so I'm hopeful.  I think the thing to remember girls is that your chances are cumulatively growing.  

64% 1st try
70+% 2nd try
90% 3rd try

Other than that we have an undiagnosed problem!!! 

Casey - best of luck with 2WW, 7 embies to freeze, how wonderful for you.  somewhere in there is a member of your future family 

I spent most of saturday with a white witch who does reiki amongst other things.  She had me dancing around the room and told me I had disconnected from my womb area....  Anyway it was a laugh and if it does some good, well at least I tried it.

Anyone else had experience with reiki, positive or otherwise?

Anyway, best of luck to the 2WW'rs, especially the girls testing in the next few days.  Remember your not out till that fat lady sings.

Take care everyone

PurpleChick 

P.S.  stupid AF still has not shown, a whopping 32 day cycle for me!!  Please send some AF vibes my way girls


----------



## kone

Hi Ladies
Jewel so sorry to read your news  
Almamay wishing you all the luck in the world for FET.  
Casey it was lovely to meet you at Ceram as well I think i was very generous of you to offer your Valium to us all I wish I had taken you up on it good luck fo Thursday      Will you get your result on thursday? i wil have to wait until friday afternoon another day of waiting.
Purplechick hope AF turns up soon so you can get started.
Joeyad and Becca sending lots of good luck to you for testing     
Lisa /Gigglygirl thinking of you hope you are o.k.
Roll on Friday
Katherine


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Feeling a bit more human today, had a lovely sleep in and then showered, now planning for the rest of the week.

Jewel, very sad to see your results, hope a bit of time out helps you to pick yourself up and you can think about another try  

Good luck to Casey, Kone, Joeyad and Becca for testing this week    

Purplechick, here's an AF dance to hopefully send her your way             

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Lilia

Hi there all

I've been reading for a while and thought it only fair to join in and introduce myself. Hope that'as OK and I'm in the right thread. Have absolutely no idea if I'm doing this right and a reply will actually appear on the site ...actually that's a bit like how I feel about the whole thing. have no idea if I'm doing it right at all - but from reading everyone's messages I think we all feel pretty much the same.

This is my first go at IVF ( own eggs) - have been having treatment at Altra Vita in Moscow. Had 2 embryos transferred on Friday ...was all relatively smooth and painless and the staff are lovely ( and scarily glamorous for doctors and nurses). The say that the embryos were 8 cell and perfect - whatever that means. They have a translator but I never seem to ask any questions, just look at them vaguely ( or weep)

Since then I have had every imagined sympton possible but genuinely have had a vague stomach ache on and off. Is this normal? Anyone have any idea.... I, of course, think the worst.

I'm so happy to have read so many positive and inspiring stories on here. And so sad when it doesn't work out for all of us. I think everyone is amazingly brave..what a pain that we all have to go through this.

Any way my test date is the 29th - 13 days after ET. Because of the cycle length AF naturally would be due this Thursday ( forgot to ask any questions about this, of course) - I'm crossing fingers that I get to have my 2ww - at least!

Good luck to all of you. I'll try and work out all the icons for next time and hope I got the terms right ( I'd been reading for ages before I worked out what DH was!! )

xx


----------



## alanelaine

Lilia,

We don't much post on this thread but it is as good a place to start as any.

AV staff are quite sweet and it sounds like you got Dr Yulia (cannot remember her surname) as she's quite glamourous; slightly bossy too in our experience.

We are also on 2ww, just ahead of you, and the best advice we can give is to try to forget about looking for symptoms.  If you read the 2ww thread you'll see that everbody experiences this differently and there are loads of pg women who had no symptoms and loads who had all sorts of positive and negative sounding symptoms.

The hormones totally mess you up (it's worse in second week) and you will feel all sorts of things emotionally and physically.

Try not to read too much into anything.

If there was a dead cert. symptom or sign of pregnancy then you can bet your life the amateur clinicians on this site would talk of nothing else.

Good luck and hope all goes well.

A&E


----------



## Lara B

Just wanted to say Welcome to Lilia, and good luck in your 2ww.  Hope all your dreams come true.

Love Lara x


----------



## casey

Hi grils 

Jewel - so sorry about your BFN its such a a hard blow - i hope you and your dh are looking after each other 

lisa/giggly - you sound very positive after your BFN - i really admire your strength - i hope you are able to have all the hugs you need for as long as you need them xx

purplechick - cant send you an AF dance as when i go to smileys my silly computer keeps redirectingto a porn site and cant do a af on the 2ww so ill send you lots of mental vibes instead    - let me know if you feel them heading your way   

Alma - good luck on Tues - sending you lots of    - enjoy yoyr tapas too - yummy spanish neatcballs mmm   

Crusoe - hope you et went well and youve got your feet up and are being vv pampered - sending sticky vibes 

lara - dont quite know why you are resting but enjoy !!

Helen - thanks for the sticky vibes - i sure need them   

hi lilia welcome to abroadies and hiope the 2ww does nt send you too potty and 
good luck to becca, kone, joeyad and alanelaine - my fellow 2ww' ers 

i have only been home a day and i am driving myself mad - i KNOW that symptoms mean zilch, nada, niente but i am still poking my boobies and checking my knickers and analysing every cramp and twinge and i keep whinging for nothing   
and i am consciously avoiding the toiletries section in asda and rds with chemists on them to make sure i dont give in to the dreaded HPTS  maybe i need a sharp reminder from the    

but i am off to the theatre tonight and then its only 2 days to go  till thurs
love caseyxxxx


----------



## Louise999

Hi girls

I have been away for a week (to Spain for an "ordinary" rather than "IVF" holiday) so have just been trying to catch up with you all.

Misty - I was so sorry to read your news.  You are being very strong and I admire you greatly for that.

Dawn - what a time of it you have been having!  Like others have said, the HCG levels have doubled so fingers crossed for you.

Jewel and Gigglygirl (and anyone else who got a BFN recently) - so sorry to hear this wasn't your time.  It's such a dreadful business but I am certain that your time WILL come.  Hope you are bearing up.

Crusoe - hope your ET went OK.  Your visit to IM for your DH to provide a sample must have depressed you somewhat and I hope you have been better treated since.  Like others have said, I think they are really struggling with Dr Walker and now Dr Redondo out.  When I was there last month, Dr Redondo said they had taken someone else on to help cope with demand but when we are paying so much money for this service (not to mention the emotional investment) we want to see good service at all times.

Casey - good luck for your testing. I guess you will be having a blood test on Thursday?

I'm really sorry to everyone else I've missed out - good luck to all the 2wwers and anyone else coming up to ET or waiting to start.

Louise


----------



## Newday

Well, day 13 beta 31 day 16 beta 68.7 day 20 beta 249 so they are still not high but they are going up and nearly doubling. Could be due to different time in day.

I may go for another blood test on Thursday failing that been told to have a scan to see whats going on. This is a nightmare

Dawn


----------



## casey

dawn - just wanted to say i know what you are going thru - the uncertainty and worry mean it is a nightmare but your levels are doublimg, and your little embie is putting up a real fight - hang in there and remember we are all behind you and your little one 
love caseyxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Only popping in quickly but wanted to send hugs to Dawn and wish you all the best for your ongoing saga!! I reckon it's a boy (lazy) and that you'll be celebrating a bfp within the week. Hope so, anyway.   I think it sounds like you're pg anyway right now, so take care of yourself and don't do too much at work   . Hope you had a good weekend away and that you're not going grey with all this waiting. I thought it was supposed to be a TWOww?   Love and hugs to you xxx

Jewel, sorry about your bfn. I know what you mean about knowing it hasn't worked, I was like that this time, but you still hope don't you. Hugs to you , you're in great company! (unfortunately!)

Kone and Casey, best of luck on your 2wws. Will be thinking of you .

I have the mother of all bleeds. TMI, sorry. But why should you be rewarded after a 2ww with a miserable gut-wrenching evil pain?!! I'm ok, I just don't normally suffer with period pain so expecting some serious TLC from DH tonight! Grrrr. Nice day at school though.

Better go, tea to cook.
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Dawn, good news that the numbers are doubling, hopefully you'll see your little beanie when you get that scan.  It must be a nightmare for you, try to keep sane  

Lisa, somehow the kids seem to take your mind off some pains, you never have any time to really think about it.  Mine usually happens at about 3.30 when my body has chance to realise the kids have gone home    Hope the pain eases for you soon.

Lara x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Dawn - my heart really goes out to you -what a saga! Thinking of you sweets. 

Lisa - I know what you mean - it's just the horrid truth of the BFN when af arrives...there's nothing more I can say really 

Casey - will IM you  

There's soo many of us posting now, I'm really losing track but trying to keep up with you all as best I can.

Deb x


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

dawn am thinking of you and fingers crossed...

giggly hope your ok hun.. 

Angela, thanks for the IM have sent you a reply...

Well guys I have made a decison this week, I have decided to move clinics..I have a variety of reasons and wont go into them all now in detail on this thread. But its the best decison for me and Im feeling much more positive...Im not posting this to worry or upset anyone it is just my choice/opinion. But I feel it is best to be truthful as I like to think we are all friends and honesty is helpful to each and everyone one of us when making a decision.

Ceram seem to have fab results and Ruth of course is lovely, but none of this is personal to anyone, I feel Ive been playing the waiting game far too long and cannot carry on like this, along with a few other problems Ive now reached this decision.

I hope my posting doesnt worry or upset anyone as that is definatley NOT my intention at all. 

I am going out for a first appintment on the 25th July to IM and am having a new prolactin test tomorrow at Care in Manchester.

Thanks for listening everyone, goodluck and love to all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Good luck LesleyJane - hope you're going to stay with us tho'   

Dawn - thinking of you - hope your scan brings some good news

Giggles - good to hear from you

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## alanelaine

LJ,

Don't think you need to justify your decision at all.

We have just taken the same course of action (reluctantly) and for the same reason (blue eyes, negative rhesus group) as CERAM are geographically disadvantaged in seeking suitable donors to match this profile being based in southern Spain.

Somebody is definitely about to become the beneficiary of our withdrawals as we have been waiting eight months for a donor and believe you were a couple of months behind us; so if you're reading this and you're waiting for a donor similar to the one I've described then you've suddenly shot up two places, good luck to you.

For us, we chose to re-locate to Altra Vita after waiting for seven months.  After contacting Altra Vita we were able to pick a donor and make arrangements to go out to Moscow for TX within five weeks of our initial contact.  We're presently on the dreaded 2ww but otherwise our experience has been nothing but positive - next day replies to e-mails (or quicker), choice of donors, standard of clinic, Olga the overseas liaison and number of doctors, etc.

Hopefully everbody will be able to understand that these decisions are not taken lightly and we would comment that all of the information we gained from our initial consultation at CERAM (including blood test) was useful to Altra Vita.

For each of us this is a personal issue and nobody should judge anyone else on their decisions and preferences.

Hope all goes well for you at IM


----------



## carok

Ah Lisa,  I am so sorry to hear your news !  I was so hoping it would be your turn !  Don't beat your self up,  like others have said,  I too have done everything 'perfect', sat on my butt for the 2ww, had 'perfect' embies on board and still had a BFN !  What are your next steps ?

Dawn,  I am so sorry you are on this rollercoaster,  I hope it's worthwhile and all turns out okay.

Lesleyjane and Alanelaine,  you have to do what you have to do ! the waiting and not knowing is mind bending stuff.  I have been waiting since December for a donor with Val and when my turn finally came up last week,  the donor was cancelled as she had not produced enough eggs,  I am beyond disappointed and am seriously thinking of changing clinics if this does not pan out.  

Casey, that is a great response, sending positive vibes for the 2ww.

Purplechick,  hope that AF arrives really soon.

Sorry gotta run, so no more personals.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words of support over the cancelled donor,  I am  back in the waiting, waiting game, hoping Val come up with a back up donor soon!

Caro


----------



## Ali40

Morning Ladies

Well I have finally had a chance to read through and see what has been going on.

Here goes - I am bound to forget someone so apologies in advance!!

Caro - hope they sort you out with a donor soon.

LesleyJane - I think you have to do what feels right for you and if that means changing clinics so be it.  I have to say for me the fact that there was no waiting list at IM was a huge factor, plus the lining up of backup donors.  When I think I had my first appt on 5th April and a positive pregnancy test on 7th June that is what I call service!!  Good luck with your appt in July.

Giggly/Lisa - I hope you feel better soon, a big bleed sound horrible and draining, look after yourself and eat plenty of spinach to get some of the iron back into your system.

Dawn - What can I say....... everything is crossed for you, the numbers are all headed in the right direction.  I think you have one determined little person in there.  Have you got a scan booked yet?

Louise - Nice to see  you are back, hope you had a lovely holiday.

Lilia - Welcome and goodluck on the 2WW

Alanelaine, Kone, Joeyad, Becca - Good luck for your 2WWs.  Everything crossed for you all.

Purplechick & GSD thank you for your PMs - have replied!

Jewel - I am so sorry about your BFN and about your bad experience with IM, I hope you get the answers you want.

Lara - Those kiddies sound exhausting, I hope you have managed to get some rest.

Almamay - Hope your transfer went ok

Radnorgirl - Glad AF finally showed up - you will soon be in Ceram!!

Elissa - Thank you for your PM, hope you feel better soon, I will reply.

Hi to RSMUM (thank you for your PMs), AJ, Mini-Me, Nikki, Happygirl, Ms Mineverra & Jemimaa.

Hope I haven't missed anyone - apols if I have.

Me - well I am becoming an OKCer, am hoping that I don't get any more bleeding and am having scan tomorrow to see what is going on in there - am feeling quite positive but will obviously feel much better once the scan is done and they (hopefully) give me the all clear.

Take care all

Alison ....


----------



## dougandnicky

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that we had our scan this morning and we have one lovely 4mm beanie - and we saw the heartbeat!      EDD is Feb but a bit too early to tell exactly when yet - all is normal tho...

We are totally blown away by all of this - all we can say is OMG OMG OMG and thanks to everyone who has given support so far.

Still just taking one day at a time...

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and to those having treatment soon

Lots of Love

Doug and Nicola xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jewel - I am so sorry hun.  Sorry to have badgered you, I was just really wanting to know if you were ok and all was well.  So sad it's not.  Massive hugs to you. xxxxxxxx

Dawn - hang in there.  It is a positive and I reckon our Lisa is right - it's a boy!!  This must be awful for you and yet offers soooooooo much hope and joy.  I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.  Good luck sweets. xxxxxx

Casey - good luck to you.  Your embies sound wonderful. Can't believe the quantity!!!!! xxxxxx

Kone - thinking of you!  Good luck with the 2ww. xxxxx

Misty - how are you sweetheart? xxxxxx

LesleyJane - good luck at the IM in July and I hope things move swiftly for you now. As Alanelaine says, no need for justification.  This is about you and your emotional welfare.  I'm positively useless at any kind of wait so my hat goes off to you for waiting this long so far. xxxxxx

Alanelaine - good luck at AV! xxxxx

AlmaMay - hope all went went in Spain for you.  xxxxx

Louise - welcome back and hope you feel rested and renewed. xxxxxx

Lisa - thinking of you sweets and hope you feel tons stronger. xxxxx

RS Mum - thinking of you too hun.  Hope all is ok, as far as it can be in the light of disappointment.  Love to DD xxxxx

Alison - good luck with the scan babes.  Hope all is well and you can begin to relax and enjoy! xxxxxx

Doug and Nicky - that's fab news.  I bet you can't believe it!  After all we go through, and we get our dream, it must seem very unreal.  Good luck! xxxxx

Jo - have sent you a mega IM (yesterday) to catch up, hope you got it.  Not long now huh?  Good luck!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx

Safarigirl - how you doing matey? xxxxxxxx

Crusoe - haven't stopped thinking of you for the last few days.  Worried as you haven't posted.  You ok hun? xxxxxxxxxxx

Me?  Got a mega sore throat, not well, one hen not well, over-worked and behind with everything and looking forward to tx but feeling a bit worried and pessimistic.  I mean, why me?  Why would something wonderful happen to me at the age of 47?  I know, I know, that doc was 63, etc!  Just going through a negative patch I suppose.  Anyway, on the pill and should start with the patches in about 10 days or so.  Just waiting for DP's Meosis test result which should have been with us yesteday.  DP has been chasing it today - the IM were very sorry and it seems they're overworked now Dr W and Dr R are out of action.  Oh hum!  It's still good service, just not as it used to be.  

Love to you all, good luck anyone on the 2 ww.  AJ xxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi  we arrived back from Spain early this morning and I am really tired so I haven't had time to catch up with everyones news yet .So sorry no personals. Just to say we have come home with 2 embies on board  and now on the dreaded 2ww! I wish I could thank our donor as I never thought I would have this chance again. Whatever the outcome we have been given another chance and for that we are truly grateful. 

I will catch up and speak soon.  cesca xxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Cesca, glad to hear you're back, hope you have an easy 2ww without losing too much sleep.   

AJ, sorry to hear you've got a sore throat and are going through a bit of negative time at the moment.  Try to keep your chin up and think that this time will be the one you've been waiting for.   

Doug and Nicola, isn't it great looking at your little beanie on the screen.  Makes it all real doesn't it, especially when the heartbeat flickers.  Hope you have an easy 8 months and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Caro, fingers crossed that you get another donor soon.  

Alanelaine and LJ, you are brave making the change of clinics. I hope that you get a donor more quickly and that they work hard to match your needs.

Love to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks Lara, sweetpea.  x

Cesca!!!!!!   That's fab news.  Yes, I think we often forget to "thank" our donors because they are anonymous and it seems far removed from us.  Bless them, each and every one of them.  x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I'm won't be able to do personals now but I wanted to let you know how it went.  I'll do personals when I get back to London. 

I just got up from a rather long 'nap' which consisted of sleeping and watching TV.  I was ordered to have bed rest after my transfer and I happily followed orders.

I slept well last night and got up early, took my shower, ate breakfast and took a cab to the clinic.  The clinic has moved buildings since I had my ICSI in Feb 05.  The new clinic consists of two buildings.  One very modern glass the other traditional brick and both are very stylish inside with black, white and grey tile minimalism. 

I met Maria who was my interpreter for the day.  I first had my doppler scan and they checked my lining by one of the doctors.  Then we went to the office and discussed the scan findings and how they were going to instruct the embryologist to defrost the first 2 embryos to see how it went.  They have been frozen 2 embryos to a straw.  It was agreed that a nurse would do my progesterone injection if we had embryos to transfer.

I went for acupuncture and that was very plesant.  Valerie had spoken to Daniel, my acupuncturist in London, and discussed my treatment.  Valerie grew up in the States has a very calm manner.  It was lovely to talk to a fellow American who is an ex-pat. 

When I got back to the clinic the good news was that the first two embryos defrosted made it!  I had my injection and then went from the brick clinic to the modern glass clinic and got ready for my transfer.  It went very smoothly and I was able to see our embryos on the screen.  They looked great.  One embryo was 8 cells and the other was 5 cells (2 cells didn't make the thaw).  I still have 2 frosties  snowflake snowflake

After the transfer I had acupuncture again and then came back to the hotel and rested.  I'm going to get ready to go for a meal with my friend again tonight.  My poor friend is suffering from kidney stones so he is only drinking water as well so I'm in good company.  After dinner we will probably watch the football. 

My pg test is on 4 July and DH and I will probably be back in Barcelona for that so I have arranged for my blood test to be done at the clinic.  I fly out at 2:30 tomorrow so I'll have my progesterone injection at the clinic on the way to the airport.  I love the shoping at BCN airport so I like to get there early.  I should be home around 6pm or so.  I really wish I could stay.  I miss DH and kitty cat but I would rather spend a few days here to make the 2ww go faster. 

Almamay


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just a quickie before the match starts as got a houseful of noisy men 

Thanks ever so much everyone for your messages of support on my decision means a lot ya know..youre all true 'ff's  Got my first appoint soon..yahoo and should be soon after that hopefully..dependant on my bloods which Care should have back to me in a week...

Alma and cesca so glad all went well and tons of luck..

Lara and AJ..thanks for your kind messages...

Debs..thanks for the IM will try to reply later after the match..hope youre ok xxx

Doug and nicky..many congrats to you both..enjoy every minute and have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Ali40..thanks, wow that is impressive..I have to say cannot fault them so far, several emails a day and phone calls too..all is going to plan..horray! Good luck for the scan..am sure will be fine xx

Oh Carok..poor you..my heart goes out..hope you will be ok and be matched agian soon..good luck and thinking of you..think long and hard before you change and get lots of advice...xxx

alanelaine..thanks sweetheart..you said eveything that I have been feeling and it is great that I feel supported..hope everything works out for you too and you get your BFP!!!..and best of luck and hugs xxx

Love and hugs to you all..c'mon england!!!

Nite xxx

N.B ooooh ive got lovely multi coloured stars..heyyyy

[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 19:52sorry forgot to mention Earthe..thanks hun..your little man looks such a sweetheart on the photo...bless xxxx[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 19:54Sorry guys forgot to ask a question..anyone who has been or going to IM did you go with the clinic getting your and the donors drugs or did you take the 1000 euro discount and get your own in Spain? Just wondering if there is any money saving to be had? Thanks Lxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
thanks for all your good wishes for the 2ww - i am really struggling now and feeling very down today and after telling myself that any symptoms actually mean s-d all apart from the fact that the pessaries are    i am  convinced it will be another BFN  I am now considering whether to wait till friday for the results so i dont have to go to work after getting bad news - at least i haven't given in to the dreaded pee sticks and then collapsed in a heap for 3 days when its a -ve ( which is what i usually do   )

very very sorry for the me post
caseyx


----------



## hola69

HI Casey,

so sorry to hear youre feeling down....dont be too hard on yourself..you never know..you have to think positive  Am thinking of you and sending you lots of    , love and hugs

Lelsey xxx


----------



## Veroy

Hello All!!!

Don't know if you remember me but I got BFP on 25/6, then hcg was 2082 at 16dp3dt, well we had a scan yesterday and it shown two wonderful heartbeats. We are delighted, stunned,scared all rolled into one.

We went to CERAM and recommend it to anyone. thats not just cos we got a bfp cos we were there earlier on in the year and things didnt go too well.

I am going to join another board now but would like to thank all those who gave support and advice during last couple of months.

Good luck to everyone following thier dream and rememeber................miracles really do happen!!!!!

Take care

Verona  x x x  xx


----------



## Ali40

Casey

Firstly sorry you are feeling down   - but also that I forgot you on my long email and there I was thinking I had everyone covered.  Huge apologies ....

We all know how you are feeling and what you are going through - my thoughts are with you.  The symptoms really don't mean a thing whether you get them or not ....... you just never can tell. 

I won't bother to say stupid things like try to relax or do something to take your mind off it - coz lets face it there is nothing more important in the world at this precise moment than getting pregnant.  

I think it is a good idea to avoid work the day of testing - so good luck on being strong for that one.

And for what it is worth - (and I really hope this doesn't happen) but there is nothing wrong with going into hiding for three days as my accupuncturist says that is a perfectly normal reaction so don't beat yourself up.

Anyway - postitive positive vibes for you      I really hope that it is your turn.  Everything crossed and all the luck in the world.

Alison .....


----------



## casey

Thanks lesley - firstly good luck with your new clinic - as you said you have to do what is right for you

veroy congratulations on your twinnies xx

alma - glad verything went well in BCN -good luck for your 2ww  

cesca - same to you - v glad everything went well at ceram and good luck for your 2ww  

AJ - hope you are feeling better soon xxx

hi deb - hope you are ok XXXXXXXXXXX

good luck to becca, kone, lilia, joeyad & alanelaine - not too much longer now - hope you are all ok

thanks ali for your kind words i really do appreciate any support or reassurance just now and it does help so much when that comes from people who have been there and know how i am feeling 
to be honest i am very weepy and low and i thi nk i am going to have to wait till fri for the result - i cant take more time off work and if it is -ve i know i wont be able to get thru the day without crying or snapping 
i am trying to stay positive but any symptoms i had have now disappeared and i feel exactly as i do when af is on her way - plus ive lost 2 lbs in weight ( probably the only time im not happy about this ) - so im almost sure what the outcome is going to be - sorry to be such a miseryguts this early in the morning

hi to everyone else 
love caseyxxx

[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 07:54oops sorry ali - i missed you name off - thanks for your support - your words are so true - hope you are feeling ok


----------



## RSMUM

Casey - am thinking of you hun..right there with you every step on the way of this difficult journey..

Take care

Deb x


----------



## becca1969

Hi Casey,

Just wanted you to know i am thinking of you & all the feelings you are going through as i feel just the same.Not long to go now hun,i will be praying for us all.
Hope Kone,Joeyad & all the other 2ww'ers are bearing up well!     

Lots of love to all the abroadies,Becca XXX


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I have missed so much!
First of all GG I was so sorry to read your news. I lay awake for hours that night thinking about you. What can I say that will help or that hasn't been said before? It is so bl**dy hard when everything looks so good and yet the result is still negative, but that positive will happen. Please don't give up hope. We are all here to support each other every step of the way on this horrible journey and you will get to your final destination. Try and look forwards to your next opportunity and not  dwell on what might have been (hard I know.) Sending you the biggest of hugs    

AJ - sorry you are not well and feeling down. Why shouldn't something wonderful happen to you at the age of 47. You have the same good chance of success as the rest of us!! I hope the meosis comes  back soon and gives a good result - something else to cross off your list of worries I hope. Thanks for your PM's by the way - you always know the right thing to say!

Dawn -  I am sorry you are still having such a difficult time. I can't imagine how hard all of this must have been but it does sound as if things are definately heading in the right direction.    

LesleyJane - we have spoken before about changing clinics - it is such a difficult decision. We still miss elements of Ceram (especially Ruth) but I think you know when a clinic is right for you or not. I wish you every success at your new clinic.

Ali - I have been thinking about you a lot. I hope today's scan bring great news!

Veroy - congratulations on your twinnies - you must be over the moon    

Doug and Nicky congraulations to you both as well!  

RSMUM - how are you now? Have you made any decisions about your next step?

casey - sorry you are feeling so down - sending you lots of positive vibes     

Cesca - I am joining you on the 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes too      

AlmaMay - we are also going to be on the 2ww together. I test the day before you, but know I will have done many home tests ong before that!!    

My news is that at last we are home. We had 2 very good embies transferred at blast stage. The transfer itself went very, very smoothly and very quickly. We were relieved to have 5 embies that made it through PGD ( I was convinced they would all fail.) 2 went on to not recover from the PGD, 2 did very well and the other embie was considered normal but was behind the best 2. We were given the option of having 3 transferred but opted for the 2 good ones. I think IM's feeling was that the 3rd wasn't going to make it but they still advised transferring 2. We are waiting to hear back from IM to see if they were able to thaw the 3rd one.
Overall I was fairly impressed with IM after the initial confusion on Thursday. We still haven't seen the same doctor twice which irritates me a bit. We were also annoyed that they wouldn't accept a credit card for the PGD - they wanted cash. Who the hell wants to walk around pick-pockets paradise of Barcelona with £2000 in their pocket? After a bit of humming and arring just prior to transfer they did agree to let us transfer the money when we got home. Big of them considering they already have £21,000 of our money sitting in their account for the refund programme.
But apart from these communication problems / misunderstandings I have no qualms that we received good treatment. The doctor (haven't a clue who she was) that did the transfer was lovely and the transfer itself was a postive experience.
So now we wait and have already started analysing every twinge and possible sign. We are praying for a postive result as the next stage may well be moving to donor sperm as well as egg.

Anyway love to all and thanks for you good wishes and support.

Love crusoe
xxx


----------



## carok

Casey,  sweetie, I feel for you,  I hope this worry is all in vain and you get a BFP on Friday !!!

Veroy,  congratulations on your twins, that is fantastic news,  enjoy your pregnancy !

Crusoe,  what great news you have 2 great embies on board,  wishing you lots of positive vibes. I often wonder about the logic of these clinics,as you say,  who on earth would have 2k in their pocket !

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Joeyad

Sorry for no personals, but I've stayed away from the boards as much as possible, as I've been really struggling in the 2nd week of the 2WW.  I just had to try & switch my mind off from it all as it was sending me loopy!!

But now it's confession time.............yesterday I gave in to the dreaded pee sticks & bought a pack of 2 last night.  I was totally prepared for a -ve as I'm not meant to be having my hcg until friday & thought that it was way too early to be testing......but I got a  !!!!
I immediately burst into tears & DH stated that "you just can't trust these things, I'll buy a different brand tomorrow".  We are stunned to say the least & I did the 2nd stick this morning & it came up again!

Apologies to all of you who are testing Thursday, as I've kinda jumped the queue, but I am sending all my +ve vibes to you now & hope that you also get the news you've wished for.

Will catch up with the boards tonight in the meantime sending love to you all,

Jo xx


----------



## Ali40

Jo

Fantastic am so happy for you - lets hope this is the start of another run of BFPs.  Tee Hee - fab, fab, fab.

Veroy

Congrats on your twinnies - my hcg was 716 at 14dp2dt and 12,599 at 21dp2dt but had a bleed just before it was taken.  We scan today ......

Hi to everyone else.

Alison ....


----------



## nikkiank

Jo..... Congratulations on your news!    

Alison .... sending you lots     for todays scan hon.

love and hugs to everyone else  
Nikki xxx


----------



## Louise999

Jo - Congratulations on your BFP!!!  Fabulous news.  You are very brave testing in advance like that.  Look forward to hearing what your HCG result is on Friday.

Casey - hang in there.  As you and others have said, symptoms or even lack of cannot be relied on and and at the end of the day, it's a bit like tossing a coin when test day comes round.  I know just how you are feeling - I felt sick all the way through the second week of my 2ww and it was nothing to do with a pg symptom!

Veroy - you must be really excited at your news.  Twins - how wonderful!

Ali - hope your scan goes well today.  Will be thinking of you.

Crusoe - so pleased to hear everything went well in Spain.  Sounds like you'e got 2 top-notch embies on board there.  I've got everything crossed for you and hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.

AJ - hope you're feeling better soon.  Not long before you are out in Spain. I think we all feel nervous and a tad pessimistic at the start of a cycle - it's only to be expected.

Louise


----------



## Womb with a View

Jo!!!!!!! That is just brilliant news!  Well done, so pleased for you!!  Enjoy!  Yipppeeeeeee! xxxxxx

AlmaMay - that's fab news!!  8 and 5 cells, wow!  So pleased for you and so glad everything went well.  Would you please give me Valerie's contact number?  I also go to Daniel.  Also, if you don't mind me asking, why did you have a progesterone injection?  Is that necessary for everyone?  I didn't have one.  Is there an advantage to having an injection rather than patches?  Do you have patches as well?  Sorry for all the questions!   Good luck to you AlmaMay, I hope this is the biggie for you! Hope the trip home is enjoyable.  xxxxxxxx

LesleyJane and Jo - what are the multicoloured stars.....?  I notice you are a VIP person now!!    What is that?! LesleyJane, don't know what the discount is.  Is this something new?  xx

Casey - there is no need to be sorry for the me post.  We all need support and off-loading sometimes.  So sorry hun to hear you're feeling this way.  The   sucks and it's probably the hormone shift which is making you feel down anyway.  You've had a lot of knocks lately and it's only to be expected that you're not feeling positive.  I think the very best you can hope for until your test is that you try to distract yourself from this rollercoaster, if you can.  It would be a tall order to expect you to be confident or positive, or even chilled.  History doesn't always repeat itself, this could well be your time but it's the not knowing that's a b*t*h.   I know what you mean about collapsing into a heap and not being able to work - been there many times now.  You may not have to do that anyway, God willing.  If it makes you feel more secure testing early, do.  But remember the levels may not be enough for a hpt to show up.  So sorry Casey.  I so hope this is your lucky, lucky, lucky time.  Love, AJ xxxxxx 

Veroy - congratulations!  That's fab news.  Good luck. xxxxx

Becca - delighted you are in with another chance sweetheart!  Often thought of you in your absence and missed you.  Good luck for testing on Thursday!!!    xxxxx

Dawn - thinking of you. xxxxx

Crusoe - my heart skipped a beat when you said you are on the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!  OMG you have 3 good embies make it through blast and PGD!!!!!!  That is just fab news.....and there was me worrying about you all this time!!  I am delighted that you were able to use DH's sperm, fab!  Sending you tons of   and   for testing. xxxxxxxx

Giggles, hope you are well sweets.  Do give me a call if you feel like chatting.  I don't want to intrude.  However, you sound like a rubber ball that comes bouncing straight back. xxxxxxx

Me?  Well throat is much better, it must have been a 24 hour thingy.  My hen is better too!  However, was supposed to get our Meosis test results back on Monday.  I sent an email, no response.  DP rang them yesterday and they said they would email yesterday afternoon.  No email.  I called this morning and they might just be able to do the translation today.  We paid extra for getting the results back within 7 days.  My first patch is to be applied on Monday and in between now and then we have decisions to make if DP's sperm test comes back dodgy.  I also have huge amounts of work on now which mean I won't get a moment to think about it (I shall be working 13 hours a day, no time off even weekends until we fly out for ec).  You pay extra if you want the results back in 2 days, 7 days, etc.  We had little choice as tx is soon so we opted for 7 days.  DP will be asking for a refund of days missed.  I think the whole process we have to go through is stressful enough without added stress.  My clinic is a good clinic but lately seem very busy and that's a real pity.


----------



## Lilia

Hi all

I´m so impressed by everyone´s ability to do all these personal messages! It´ll take a while before i can get to that...so thanks to evryone for their good wishes and congrats to Jo on fabulous news and good luck to everyone.

Reading this is really good for me as we haven´t told anyone at all about having treatment - mainly because I cannot bear anyone being sympathetic to me about it all!!! Reading everyone´s news is so brilliant - and am weaning myself off reading too much.

I´m on day 6 ( I think - ET last Friday ) and feel generally well - apart from convinced I have mild period pains all the time. DP says ít´s all psychosomatic...let´s hope so.

I´m on holiday now so I think Spain is as good a place as any for a 2ww. i´ve got a few girlfriends coming out to visit and luckily they are all - as always - having great emotional/ financial / relationship / dating / career traumas and joys so even if I wanted to spill the beans i won´t get a chance to get a word in edgeways!!!

Hope you´re all feeling good and calm and rested.

Thinking of you all

xx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls....   firstly congratulations Jo what fantastic news , well done .    

Casey  try not to let it get to you we all know how awful this 2ww is but it ain't over yet!!!! We are all sending love n hugs and lots of positive vibes your way.xxx   

Veroy twins how brilliant .    take care .xx

Crusoe well girlie it looks like we are on this roller coaster together!!!! when do you test? I am supposed to have a blood test next Tuesday .Having just got back from Spain just seems so soon!!! No twinges of any sort yet!! 

AJ  hope you feel better soon .

Lilia.. we had ET on the same day  and I have exactley the same symptoms as you, Dh keeps saying "you couldn't possibly be having a period yet so stop worrying!!!".... easy for him to say!!!!  

well I seem to have recovered from the very early return to England (2.30am Tuesday morning) Now starts the awful analyzing of every symptom.. it gets so tiring!!!  We have 2 grade A embryos on board with 2% fragmentation whatever that means!! And thanks to our wonderful donor  (and of course my darling DH!!) have 7 grade A frosties if all doesn't go as planned! This will be our 6th attempt (1st donor) so I really do think we have waited long enough for our number to come up!!!!!  At the moment I am pretty chilled but i know the nearer it gets to test the the more I will stress out!  Here's hoping our number will be pulled out. 

Love to everyone else and speak soon Cescaxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone

I have been off the boards for a week and there is so much to catch up on - joy and heartache it seems in equal measures.  For all the recent BFp's big congrats (Jo - i think you are the latest), and for those of you going through a difficult time I am thinking of you (Dawn, hoping those numbers come back well)  I am sorry there are no personals, i have read through all the posts, but failed to make some notes to reply back (its the only way i can remember when i am doing my postings)

Well I have some good news ..... for those of you that dont remember I went to Ceram in JAn this year, and unfortunately got a bfn ...... DH and I up and ready again for the next cycle, and Ruth has just emailed me with a possible donor.  I have just been away for four days to see my best friend in New York, and it was the best possible news I could come back to.  She sounds perfect, the donor,  almost handpicked for me, so hoping that  it will all work out, but lovely to know that our much waited for next cycle is on the cards....

Jo - the picture of sam you have loaded on your post is soooooooooooooo sweet .....

Big hello to everyone ......


----------



## crusoe

Jo - what fantastic news. Many congratulations on your BFP !!!!

Safarigirl - great news on your donor. Knowing you have a donor lined up is the best feeling. I hope this cycle brings you the success you are looking for.

Love to all
crusoe
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Time to off load if I may?  I'm so upset and fuming!  The Meosis test came back and it's not good.  DP has abnormal sperm, something like 80%.  I'm shocked really as all my clinics have said his sperm is good - infact, quote, perfect.  I feel very angry that I wasted my precious, precious eggs thinking that his sperm was perfect.......whilst if we had known this we could have either had PGD or donor sperm whilst my eggs were good enough, not that that would have guaranteed anything, but I would have been in with a shout.  All the rotten time we've been thinking it was me (it may well be but I've had 2 bio-chem pregnancies and there has to be a reason they didn't grow).  Am waiting for DP to come home and discuss options.  I think he's in shock.  Feel very sorry for him but angry too.  The arrogance of it all - they never even looked at his sperm twice!  Very angry and I wouldn't want to cross me right now - have already stormed out the front door to tell some idiot to go and play his loud music out of my ear space.     I feel robbed of a chance of my own baby from my own eggs.  Now we may end up with donor eggs and donor sperm.  We have 3 options.  Don't bother, use donor sperm or use PGD with DP's embies.  After Crusoe did so very well (not that there is any proof that her DH's sperm isn't good) I may well go for PGD.  I've got to give his sperm a chance, be it at the cost of more heartache.  Life sucks.  I'm going out now for a smoothie and a walk.  God help anyone who gets in my way! 

Love and thanks for listening.  AJ xxxx
ps Will add to "things I wish I'd known, asked or thought of.....that we'd looked at DP's sperm in the first place and ignored the docs".
pps have just remembered what a clairvoyant/medium I go and see keeps insisting.....he keeps saying "are you sure DP's sperm has been tested?  Get it tested again as the problem isn't you, there is nothing wrong with you."  I kept insisting that the Doctors have said it was good.


----------



## Marina

AJ

I am very sorry to hear your news, it must be very upsetting, I have always wondered this myself, about my DH sperm, even though he has fathered before, not with me, when he was a lot younger, I am though too old to try my eggs now like you, but I am definitely hoping to go for the PGD test, we would rather know now, because its better to know than to carry on with failures, I really do feel so sorry for you though


----------



## Marina

Crusoe

what wonderful news girl, I really pray your successful        I think we shall hopefully have the PGD test done too, it may at least prove something, if anything, thats not right with DH


----------



## nikkiank

AJ

I am so really sorry to see your news hon... so very upsetting.  Sending lots and lots of hugs to you and DP    I can understand how very cross you are right now!

I'll IM you soon.

all my love
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

AJ - I have sent you a IM

Lots of love and a huge hug
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks for your support ladies.    Help, as I also forgot to take the contraceptive pill this morning and I'm 8 hours late.  Will this hurt?  This is why I never took it in the first place.....I'd go days after first getting married and find I'd missed 4 days and have another period!  If only I'd known back then what I know now.....I'd have had a child.

Help!  Will this be ok?

xxx


----------



## nikkiank

It should be ok AJ.... take it now and don't worry about it.  It would be different if you had missed a day or 2. 


Nikki


----------



## safarigirl

AJ - so sorry to hear about your Dh's results.....  - i understand your anger and frustration at having trusted drs opinions only to find out that is not the case.  I really thought you were going to be writing a post about how you had wasted your money on this test and all was okay .....  Who did your last sperm test?  was it argc?  Have you got a written report, it would be interesting for you to let them know this result and get their feedback on why the results are so different...
  

I have lots of wise words for you, but for now I want to say how sorry I am, that I'm thinking of you, and that I'm turning my music down real low in the neighbourhood!

As always you need some time to digest this news, and consider your options .... when you have processed this, I am sure you will find a way to plough through .... but for now focus on being mad, rant and rave for a bit

Sending you big hugs and love ..... i would add a few shots of whiskey to the smoothie!

I wouldnt worry about having taken the pill a few hours late ....


----------



## Lara B

Wow, lots of chatting going on today, its going to be hard to keep up.

Veroy, lovely to hear from you again, congrats on your twinnies, Ceram seems to have done it again!!  Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

AJ, so sorry to see your news.  Its quite unbelievable that your other clinics have always told you that DP's swimmers are perfect when your last test comes back like that.  It makes you wonder what on earth they were doing when they looked.  It's really a great shame that you didn't get the correct information earlier, so that you could have tried with your own eggs.  Hope the walk and smoothie helped a little, try not to be too hard on DP when he gets home, take it out on the clinics by giving them a ring give em hell.  

Safarigirl, great news about your donor, especially as she sounds so perfect.

Crusoe, sounds like you've got a couple of good 'ens snuggling in nicely.  So glad the PGD worked for you.  Fingers crossed that you won't need to consider using donor sperm.  

Jo, you naughty thing, tut, tut    So glad though that you've got a BFP, hope you get some good levels on Friday.  

Ali, waiting for news about your scan, sorry its late but good luck.

To all those ladies still in the 2ww, sending positive vibes  

Love to everyone I've not mentioned

Lara x


----------



## Ali40

AJ

Am sorry to hear that your DH's sperm are not as good as you thought - but like you more cross about the fact that it has never been questioned earlier in this country and it takes treatment abroad to really get to the bottom of things.  At least you now know ....... and that must be a good thing in helping with the decision making process and what your options are.

Well here goes for the "me" post ...........

We went for our scan today and as you know I had a bleed last week and the EPU refused to give me an emergency scan so I had a blood test to find out if everything was ok.  The woman from EPU had said that was a much better way of seeing if the pregnancy was continuing as the level would have dropped before the bleed.  It came back absolutely fine and I was convinced that it would be twins.

So there I am nervous, anxious, heart pounding and the scan going on, then her hand goes on my knee and she says I am so sorry, there is a sac but nothing in it.  She turned the screen so we could both see this big black hole.  Gutted doesn't describe it at all.  I asked her what would have caused that and she said the bleed that I had last week.  I explained the two good HCG levels I had and her response was - "oh HCG would only start to drop after the bleed" - completely opposite what the other woman said.  Talk about confusing ....... Anyway she said she would go and get a colleague for a second opinion.  I just lay there numb for about 5 minutes, crying, my head spinning and my DH holding my hand - I just felt doomed.

After the 5 minutes a lady came in and introduced herself as a nurse (I thought they were all nurses - obviously not!) and asked if I minded her having a look, I obviously said not at all - but thought "oh go on another one to tell me that it hasn't worked".  As she prodded around she started to make the right noises she turned the screen to us and this time instead of the black hole it was a black hole with a little "something" in and a white flickering on the screen.  She said there is definitely something there, can you see, look there is the heart beating.  I could see but it didn't seem real - in fact it felt like some surreal dream.  I asked if we could hear the heartbeat, "no not on this machine" then she turned to the other lady and said - "set up the Toshiba and we will go down there and take a better look".

So we wandered down the corridor and she checked on the more powerful machine and we got the all clear, heard the heartbeat and the little being measured 5.7mm exactly 6weeks and 2 days - which is precisely where I am at.  They think I was pregnant with twins - hence the high HCG but that the bleed last week I lost one.  I asked if I should expect anymore bleeding and she couldn't see any. 

I am still worried, I feel like a ticking time bomb that will explode any minute.  I also feel like I have gone from having two babies in there to none to one - which is a bizzarre concept.

I know this is good news and we shed a tear or three - some for our beautiful baby who never made it home, some for the twin we lost last week and some for the excitement of a possible new life.  I came out of there and have been in a complete state of shock - in dire need of a large drink to calm my nerves and I can't have one.

Anyway - rant over, we made it to the first hurdle after the 2WW, now we have another 2WW as they want to scan at 8 weeks.

Thank you all for your good wishes and good luck - it obviously paid off as we are hanging in there with a chance.

Take care all and thank you for listening.

Alison ....


----------



## Lara B

Ali, this is great news about your beanie, sorry that you lost one though.  I don't know where some of the clinic staff are trained!  Fancy putting you through such a trauma, if she hadn't have got someone else to check again you would have gone away from there thinking it was all over!  I'm so glad that the other nurse was able to find him or her, I hope she gave the other woman a good talking to about it, and maybe even sent her for more training, cos it sounds like she needs it.    

Hope everything now goes smoothly for you, and your next scan is a lot easier than today.  Take care, love Lara x


----------



## crusoe

Ali
I can quite see why you would need a drink!!!
I am sad and happy for you all at the same time. Sad for the first twin but so happy that there is another little baby fighting away to stay with you.
I am so glad you got a second opinion. I insisted on one when I had problems after my treatment last November. We had to pay privately but it was worth every penny as I just didn't feel the first sonographer we saw at the EPU knew what she was doing at all. It just shows all the equipment is only as good as the person using it!!
I am willing everything to be ok for you now - it sounds as if it will be!!
Lots of love
Crusoe


----------



## earthe kitt

Evening all

Babybliss - thanks for your IM - I tried to reply but you have your autoresponder on - don't know what it is or howit works so not sure if you got my message  sorry.
Anyway, if you want to join abroadies just jump into the abroadies postings and introduce yourself that's the best way to get to know everyone and you can be added to the list by sending an IM to Flippy or Fidget for when they next update the lists

AJ - as I said I'm so sorry - I thought they were just wasting your time. Are you 100% comfortable with the validity of their findings - bearing in mind the pressure they were putting you under a few weeks ago re sperm donors. It does worry me for any sperm donors we have, they don't use meoisis on them,  just a visual as your DH had previously had so how can we be confident in sperm donors at all??

I think I may be asking you for details of your medium chap - sounds good

Ali - good news - sorry about the other twin but one is very good news

Jo - well done with your BFP

Hi to everyone else - sorry  cooking dinner so am in a rush

Jo XXXXX


----------



## casey

ali - i am so so happy for you - i'd have slapped the first woman and kissed the 2nd one - you must have been on a reall rollercoaster of emotion - good luck for your csan - will be thinking of you and thank you for your kind words today xxx

joeyad - congratulations on BFP    

Aj - i had 2 IVF cycles and was told dh had 'wonderfu' 'normal' 'excellent' sperm when in fact he has 89% abnormal sperm and 57% motility but i was told as his vol is high it is the overall numbers as part of % eg 10 % of 6.5 mill = 650.000 good ones   hence we have ICSI - he has not had any additional testing ( and wouldn't do so anyway ) but i got loads of info on test results etc from male factor thread - 
but it is an awful shock for you to find out that you could have tried with your own eggs and there is yet another hurdle and i hope you get some answers soon xx

crusoe - great embies ! hope you are taking it easy and i am keeping everything XXX for you   

safarigirl - very happy that you now have a donor lined up and really hope that this is now YOUR turn x

thanks to everyone for taking the time to reassure me and wish me well - i wish i could take your good advise and be positive but well you know how it is and theres no point me going on about it   
good luck to all the 2ww'ers - how many now ?
love caseyxx


----------



## GSD

oh AJ
no wonder you are steamimg...so sorry sweatheart. but to think positively...no dont shout...now you know andyou can deal with it..and i can tell you are so strong as a person....even with all this crap. I had a polyp in my uterus that my uk clinic missed and by the time it was removed my eggs were shot...so i DO have complete empathy for you. I have great faith in IM and so must you 

thinking of you

LOve

Karen


----------



## kone

Ali what a terrible experience to go through where do they find these people who have such an important job and make such a terrible mistake.So sorry you lost one of your embies but so happy for you that the other one is o.k.
A.J.what can i say what a terrible shock and upset .I don't know what to say other than i am sending you a big cyber hug  
IF is such a mass of ''what if's '' and ''maybes'' and you don't need the heartache of wondering whether your own eggs would have worked if you had known about dh sperm .I hope you can find the strength to overcome this.
Joeyad many congratulations you are brave testing early and with a  as well so pleased for you.
Casey i know exactly how you are feeling i have found the last few days dreadful.I had have terrible PMS today and I hope this is just hormones and not   on  her way.I am having blood test tomorrow and will not get result until friday afternoon so sending you      
Crusoe so glad everything went smoothly eventually and good luck on 2ww 
Love and luck to all
Katherine


----------



## Newday

Aj

I am so sorry that you have had this disappointing news today. I too am begininning to think it's Dh's sperm causing us a problem especially as it PESA sperm.

Ali pleased that you were able to see a heart beat 

Crusoe glad everything has gone well Good luck

To everyone else hello and best wishes

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Been a headless chicken this week at work trying to catch up with everything I've put off for , ooh, about a month (!) so haven't posted much but have been having a read. I'm with you all in spirit! I won't do many personals until tomorrow night except to wish Crusoe all the best      and to say to AJ that it won't matter where your babies came from once you hold them in your arms. You have so much love to give and you'll be a lovely Mum. I know you must be really disappointed and angry but you have to focus on what you can do about it, and you will have your baby/babies, I just know it.  

Casey-hang on in there. I know how you feel (I was the same last week) but it can still go either way.   Strangely enough I feel really relieved this week cos although I thought it was a negative all along I really felt the strain in the second week and I'm just glad to know either way. Now we can make our plans for the next cycle and get on with things. Best of luck to you, lovely. xxx

Well, brave little ole me rang into the local radio station yesterday    and joined in on their "IVF free for all?" debate following yesterday's news item about research showing that IVF babies more than make up their cost to the taxpayer throughout their lifetime. They had some old goat on saying that IVF was a lifestyle choice and that we should just accept our lot in life and it really got my goat so I joined in. My IF is far from a 'lifestyle choice', thanks all the same, and I don't suppose any of you feel like that either. Felt a bit nervous but I think it went ok. I ended up banging on about the postcode lottery for IVF here in the UK and didn't mention going abroad as it wasn't the topic being discussed but DH reckoned I sounded ok and not too waffly (my usual habit!) I have it mp3'd if anyone wants a laugh!   

Gotta go, lots to do. Doing a picnic for my fave class who just finished GCSEs tomorrow and have things to prepare. Love them, they are such lovely kids. Make the job worthwhile. 

Take care and lots of love
Lisa
xx
PS Thanks again for all the IMs , I hope to get round to replying soon... Well, one day!


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

I'm sooo tired from travelling back to London today and I have to go to work tomorrow morning BUT I wanted to do a quick post because I think I have confused people and I don't want anybody stressing.

IM said I should do estrogen patches (which I am) and progesterone suppositories.  I didn't want to so the suppositories because I have ulcerative colitis and was worried about absorbsion.  I have used the progesterone injections on my previous cycle and wanted to do them again so I am. 

Please don't get confused.  IM give progesterone suppositories as treatment NOT injections.  

Night girls and catch up soon. 

Almamay
p.s. I will post more about my personal experience of Valerie (acupuncture in BCN) later but people are asking me how to contact her so here are her details: Classical Acupuncture, Clinica Tuset, Calle Tuset, 13, atico 2, esc.ext. 08006 Barcelona, tel. (34) 635 973 807 valerie[email protected]  Totally recommend her.


----------



## casey

Hi all - did a HPT this morning and it was -ve  as i expected but i really thought this cycle would be different - silly me      
will be going for beta later on and will get the result either today or tomorrow - now i more or less know the outcome i just want it confirmed so i can come off the meds and try to get myself back on an even keel or at least try and stop crying 
so wish i did n't have to go to work - really not in the mood to be addressiing how other people mess their kids lives up  
caseyxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Casey - I'm so sorry, I had thought you were testing Friday and was planning to send you a big IM today..I really,really know how you feel..and it's just cr*p...am thinking of you, that's all I can say really..I hope you get your beta back today...

Take care,

thinking of you

Deb x[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 07:22OOH Lisa! BRILLIANT! WELL DONE! I am far too scared to call in to things like that! Dead proud of you!


----------



## Newday

Casey

I am so sorry and I know I am no one to talk but wait for the beta result. Look at what has happened to me I know I'm not sure yet but those HPT's aren't always right.

Take Care

dawn


----------



## Ali40

Casey

Am so sorry - please look after yourself and DH. There are no words at this time - just know that all our hearts are going out to you.

Take care

Alison ....


----------



## Bel

Casey,

So sorry. I understand now you are feeling and I am sending you a big hug,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Good morning ladies. Now I am not very good at doing personals but I am gonna give it a try (I will have to be quick though as I am at work)

Casey – so sorry to hear your sad news.

AJ – you are a fountain of strength for the rest of us – always there to support us all with words of wisdom and comfort – now give yourself a big hug and follow the advice that you would give to others – you always know the right thing to say or do.

Gigglygirl – I am sooooo impressed that you rang in the radio show. I think that you are incredibly brave – if I had done something like that my mouth would have just disengaged from my brain and I would have ended up speaking complete gobble-de-****!

Ali – I don’t know how you managed to hold it together – what an awful experience! Now you need to focus all of your energies on your little beanie that it hanging on in there.

Joeyad – congratulations on your BFP!!

lots of love to all

Helen
xx


----------



## Louise999

Casey - I'm really sorry to hear your news. I hope you get through work OK today - it's very difficult at times like this. We'll all be thinking of you I'm sure.

Ali - that first nurse you saw wants shooting!! This is the second time this week I've read of this exact same thing happening to someone.  At the end of the day, you've got something to celebrate so probably not best to dwell on the negative aspects like the first nurse.  Hope the next 8 months go nice and smoothly for you now.

AJ - I can so understand where you are coming from.  I think the basic sperm analysis test they do here in the UK (and in Spain for that matter) doesn't really prove very much at all.  It's a great pity that this basic test is still relied on as an indicator of sperm quality, when a more detailed analysis like the meiosis test gives a better indication.  As you're on the refund programme, I'm sure you can have at least 1 cycle using your DP's sperm and PGD - you don't necessarily have to move onto DS straight away.  I guess after such a cycle you will have a better idea of where to go from there.  

Hi to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## alanelaine

Ladies,

Just a quick note to say that we’ve tested this morning too (HPT) with a negative result.

We’ll have the HCG blood test carried out tomorrow (13dp3dt) but we’re realistic enough to know that it’s unlikely to show anything different.

The plan is to have a break, go on holiday and not think about this for a couple of months before deciding what to do next.

On reflection (and after having spoken with Mitch), we may have leapt to Altra Vita a little too quickly.  Having been told by CERAM last year that we should expect a 6 month wait this has turned into the best part of a year (we pressed Ruth for a guess so we don’t blame anyone) we jumped at the first chance AV offered.

Having reviewed this we believe that we should have been patient enough to discuss our proposed treatment with AV in more detail before selecting a donor and going out for treatment. Lesson learned.

If we decide to continue with DE IVF we would stick with AV as their level of communication exceeds any other clinic we’ve contacted, they have available donors suiting our circumstances and they appear to be less overloaded than some of the Spanish clinics.

Next time, however, we’d ask AV to recommend the best donor and, having had a cycle of treatment, we’d ask their advice in relation to number of embryos transferred at 3 days and blasts at 5 days.  In addition, we’d try to minimise our time in Moscow both before and after treatment (we were out too early and for too long but flew back sooner after TX than we’d have liked – travel plans were our responsibility!).

We’re a bit down at the moment but we’ll bounce back at some point shortly.

Hope everybody else’s treatment goes smoothly.

A&E


----------



## nats210

Hello

Just a few hello's from me, still waiting for the call but feeling rather relaxed at the moment long may it last.

Casey & Alanelaine I am so sorry to see your news this is such a painful rollercoaster we have to ride. <y thoughts are with you.

Crusoe sounds like you have some fab embies there fingers crossed for you.

Cesca same goes for you everything crossed for you.

Jo Congratulations wonderful news, wishing you a very happy pg.

Safarigirl so pleased they have found you a donor and you will on your way soon.

AJ I to would be hopping mad. I am so sorry about your DH's results have you spoken to your clinic again. I
am impressed by your medium, amazing that they could feel that.

Ali delighted you saw the heartbeat but so sorry for the nightmare you had to go through. I don't think I would have been able to question the nurse & get a second opinion. Hopefully your next scan will go smoothly.

Gigglygirl good for you, you radio star. What do these people know, some of their comments can be so hurtfull.

Well a little news from me, after abandoning injections 2 weeks ago they called me back for a scan last week & found 1 follicle, seems like my body wanted to do it on it's own. After scans on Mon/Weds they want me in tomorrow to attempt IUI on what they describe as 1 fat juicy follicle!
Can't believe we are actually going to try as the odds were stacked against me responding at all, but we will give it our best shot while keeping a realistic view on it.  I suppose I am so happy to just be trying 1 cycle so I know I have tried everything when we get the call for our donor and I really thought we had abandoned the cycle as I was half way out of the door when the DR called me back to say just come in for a follow up scan.
Feel a bit awkward waiting for donor while this is going on but it is really out of the blue.

Take care ladies
nats
x


----------



## Bel

Alanelaine,

So sorry. It's really Cr*p. Good that your looking to the future though. I find this helps.

Love to you & DH,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

A&E - so sorry to hear about the bfn ..... I hope you do bounce back .... I took off almost 6 months from my last bfn - and am now going again to Ceram in August, the break did me (and DH) the world of good - no worrying about food, diet, and no real talk of treatment.  I feel really up and ready to do a cycle again.  Everyone is different, but I can highly recommend a break away to re-store up the emotional and physical energy.  i hope you get to have a good break and we are always here for you to help you plan your next stage ....
Sending you both big hugs and thinking of you both


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Alanelaine & Casey i am so sorry to read your news my heart goes out to you,sadly i am in the same boat-bfn for me confirmed by blood test,i never bothered with hpt as i felt it hadn't worked in my heart.Don't know what to say except its so cr*p,take care of yourselves,

Dawn-hope things keep on the up & up for you,thinking of you,

AJ-hope you're bearing up mate,know you'll come back fighting,

Kone(Katherine) so hope you get a bfp hun ,

Love to you all,wherever you're at with the tx,Becca XXX


----------



## safarigirl

I posted this but it got moved to the complementary board, but I thought it might be of interest to the abroadies, so i've just copied it into our general thread .... (hope this is okay?) 

read this in a magazine (I think it was Grazia!!!!) and it was headed

Product of the week
Britaxan food supplement contains a powerful antioxidant called astaxanthin which has been shown to boost fertility in men, and can be used by women too.  In a study of couples suffering from infertiity, 55% of the group taking astaxnthin conceived compared to 11% in the  control group.

Its apparently available at Boots for £9.95 and I think I will get some for Dh for our upcoming cycle.

Thought it might be of interest to the abroadies.  If anyone has any feedback or info on this, let me know


Becca i've just seen your post - so sorry ..... no words, just hugs and thoughts ......


----------



## RSMUM

My heart goes out to all of you today who are suffering and battered by your BFN's - there are no words really that can go anywhere comfort at this time but I just wanted to say I am thinking of you.

Deb x


----------



## nikkiank

Alanelaine, Casey & Becca

Really sorry to see your news.  So very sorry!  

sending much love
Nikki xx


----------



## janeup

I am new to this thread and would love to hop on board!  my DH and I are being referred to IVI Valencia this summer for DE.  I am hoping the wait won't be too long as I have Spanish blood (olive skin, brown hair and eyes etc).   any tips and advice on accommodation, procedures is much appreciated as am a real newbie to this game.  We opted out of ivf using my own eggs despite having really low fsh levels of around 4.  I just knew in might heart that I wasn't going to break any records.  Anyway, I have a lovely daughter from previous relationship and now want to give my dh the gift of being a parent.  sticky vibes and best wishes to all!


----------



## nats210

Becca so sorry

Janeup welcome, i am sure you will find lots of support & help here.

nats
x


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

So sorry to Becca, Alanelaine and Casey.  I'd hoped also that it would be good news for you.  Take care of yourselves for as long as it takes.  Lara x 

Safarigirl, thanks for the information about the supplement, I also may try it next time.  Did it say that the groups that were successful were just TTC or had had IVF?

Nats, good luck with the IUI, hope your juice follicle produces a super egg.

Welcome Janeup, you've found the right place for support!

Bit of news from me, with a question too.  We've had the phone call from Ruth that we have a possible donor, and I'm over the moon that it has come so quickly.  Everything sounds great about her, my question is about her age, what sort of ages have your donors been and has anyone been successful with a donor around 30 years old?  I hope you don't think I'm being picky, but just wanted to make sure that we choose the right donor rather than rush in with the first one offered because of time.  If anyone could help with this I'd be very grateful.

Lara x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

alanelaine, becca and Casey...so so sorry for your BFN...thinking of you all and sending you lots of love and hugs..xxx

AJ- so sorry to hear your news sweetheart..but dont give up hope just yet..My dh was told on our first go at IVF that he had problems (quite bad) and our only choice was ICSI..it didnt work, then on our second go he was told his sperm was fine and it was my eggs which were c*ap..it seems that it can change over months if they try to improve their eating habits, lifestyle etc..My DH stopped smoking, started exercising and eating more healthily and it seemed to work..Im hoping that when we go to IM that all will be ok..I will make sure that the proper tests and results are given to us now! I dont understand the reading much and am not sure if anything could be done to help your dp..but just thought Id share with you...big hugs xxx


Hi Lara, Im not sure how much age counts..maybe get some advice or do some research on statistics online? Is she a proven donor? Has she donated and had kids before? I think Id probably ask that...

Jo..many congrat on you BFP   xxx

Kone wishing you lots of luck for your testing...xxx

Did anyone see the article in Red this month on IVF?? What did you think of it? I was amazed that out of the 3 people they featured how little it had cost two of them! So far this has cost me approx £10'000.00 and thats without my next treatment...they are very lucky...

Me..well Im feeling more positive but getting a lickle nervous..dont know why..Am going to book accomodation tonight for out first consul...

Love and hugs to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## casey

hi all
Just to let you know my beta level was less than 1 - couldn't be more definitie really     

Alanelaine & becca - so very sorry to hear your news too - its just such a hard blow and makes me really angry  that we have to go thru this crap   
thinking of you all XXXXXXXXXXXX

kone - wishing you lots of love and luck for tomorrow   

Now i'm just going to focus on getting dd thru her op then i'm going to have a good time, drink alcohol, see friends and de-stress and then when we are ready think about our frosties - at least with this cycle we have something still remaining for the future - so in that respect we are actually better off than we have been before ( or is that taking positivity too far   )

thanks for all your support 
love casey


----------



## kone

HI Ladies
Casey,Becca and alanelaine so sorry to hear all your news what a terrible day for all.  I get result tomorrow about 2pm but i am not very hopeful after all the  Life is such a b**** sometimes.
Katherine


----------



## valie

Casey, Becca and Alanelaine,

I'm so very sorry. I know how you're feeling and I know there isn't anything really that I can say. I really do feel for you. BIG HUG. 

Katherine,

Good luck for tomorrow and you never know, you could still get lucky. Where've you been? I've missed our chats.

Love Valiex


----------



## Womb with a View

Casey   I am so sad to read your news.  I sent you an IM earlier and hope that you and your DH are supporting each other as much as you can.  No words can take away the pain but know that I am thinking of you.  So sorry sweetheart.  I hope DD's op goes as well.  Your immediate plan sounds like you deserve it.  Have a good time and drink for me too. xxxxxx

Becca -  I just don't know what to say honey.  I am so very sorry.  It really sucks.  Please be kind to yourself and know we are thinking of you.  Have sent you an IM. xxxxx

A&E -  so sorry to read your test result too.  How upsetting for you guys.  It's good to reflect on what to do next and what one can learn from our past experiences, and it's good to hear you doing that.  Keep strong.  So sorry.  Words are pointless at times like these. xxxxxx

Lillia - good luck on your   and enjoy Spain! xxxx

Dawn - thinking of you today.....any news sweets? xxxxxx

Safarigirl    That's great news on the donor front!     xxxxxxx  Our last sperm test was at the IM - it was the usual sperm test all clinics seem to do.  We've had the same test at Hammersmith, ARGC and now IM.  All said DP's sperm was "perfect".  xxxx

Crusoe -   hope the   is going well.  Thinking of you and sending lots of sticky vibes.  Thanks for your lovely IM (so many of you have IMed me, bless you all.) xxxxxxx

Thanks to all of you who posted and IMed me.  Special people that you are.  

Ali  you must have been so upset and worried.  I am so pleased your little one is snuggled in and oblivous to the stress you're under.  I'm sure he's as snug as a bug in a rug.  So sorry for your loss of your other twin.  Please try and relax.  I am sure after all you've been through, this little one must be a strong fighter.   I hope you go from strength to strength and can enjoy your pregnancy soon. xxxxxx

EartheKit - yes, DP agrees with you....he, bless him, doesn't believe there is anything wrong with his sperm at all!  He's dismissed the test result.    Hope you are ok and good luck with your imminent ET xxxxxxxx

Kone - Thinking of you.  BFNs don't mean we can't get BFPs and I so hope you are celebrating this time tomorrow.  God bless. xxxxxxxx

Giggles - you are a star!!!!  Well done on the radio programme - I would love to hear it.  Let me know how. Hope you are feeling stronger and more settled.  xxxxxx

AlmaMay - thanks so much for the info.  You star.  Hope the  is going well for you.    xxxxxx

Radnorgirl - thanks for your lovely words sweetheart.  I hope the meds are going well and it won't be long now.......  xxxxxx

Louise - thanks for your kind words and support.  Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy! xxxxx

Bel -   always good to hear from you.  Hope you are well.  Any news on your front?  I often think of you - you are so lovely and supportive to us.  xxxxxxx

Nats -   it's a funny old world and you're in with a chance!     xxxxxx

Safarigirl - I will be out at Boots tomorrow morning buying that stuff!  Thanks. xxxxx

Janeup - welcome to abroadies.    with tx at IVIB.  We have another thread on accomodation at the top of the going abroad for tx thread.  xxxx

Lara - that's good news.  I suppose the question for me is more "is she proven or not".  We had a 28 year old donor who wasn't proven and that, to my mind, was the question I kept asking myself rather than was it her age.  However, preferably, I would like a donor who's proven and young.  I don't know if this helps.  Good luck sweets. xxxx

Valie - welcome back.  Missed you! xxxxx

Me?  Well DP still hasn't read the report    Infact, he's refusing to believe that there's anything wrong with his sperm and he's saying the test isn't conclusive.  However, we are going for PGD, despite his protests that we should just plough ahead without the refund programme and PGD!   Who knows, he may be right, but I'm not taking the chance.  I can't fault him as he's had the biopsy and been very supportive.  I suppose he thought, like all the docs did, including the IM, that the test was going to show his sperm was good.  I so hope we get the baby he deserves. 

All you 2 wwers out there......who tests next?  I would like to know so I can support you all fully.  Sorry if I've been absent.....lots to do and now work is about to get    just before ET.  I start the patches next week.  xxxxxx

Has anyone heard from ClaraRose recently? xx


----------



## Lara B

Thanks Almamay, I'm a bit surprised that its happening now, wasn't expecting it so quickly, but am very pleased.

AJ, the donor hasn't donated before, although we've been told she does have children of her own so has proven fertility.  

We've contacted Ruth and accepted the donor, and am awaiting her email with further instructions.  It's getting exciting now  .  We've been told that we should be over there late August, early September. 

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies, I promise a longer post tomorrow when I have time but for now,

Casey- big hugs to you, hun. I know how you feel, but we will get there. xxx
Dawn- best of luck with your beta tomorrow, I'll be with you in spirit.xxx
Katherine- all the best for testing, hope this is the one for you.   

OK, will check in tomorrow. It's Friday again!!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi everyone!

AJ, thanks for asking after me. I really appreciate it.  I'm so sorry you have had a difficult time of it recently. Personally, I think you're doing the right thing by going for the refund programme at IM. Although I was not successful with IM I still think that they are a great clinic and if anyone can get you your baby, the lovely Dr Olivares can. He knows what he's doing.

My sympathies to everyone who has had BFNs in the past few days. This IVF is such a lottery.

Ali, GSD and Joey...congrats on your BFPs!

As for me, well I have made a big decision and I am having my next tx at Nevada Center for Reproductive Medicine in the US. It's more expensive than IM but their success rates are awesome...80% pregnancy rate for IVF with donor eggs and 56% pregnancy rate for FET. If I can't get pg there, then I can't get pg anywhere, I figure. We'll see. I have already chosen my donor and my first appointment is on 20th July, with transfer hopefully in October. I am beside myself with excitement, in fact I am so excited that it is difficult to concentrate on anything these days...  

Wishing everyone the very best of luck,

Love Clara x


----------



## Womb with a View

OMG Clara Rose, that sounds fantastic!  Well done you for finding such a gem!  Their figures are quite fantastic and no wonder you are so excited!  That's great news and I wish you all the very, very best.  IF in the UNLIKELY event that I don't get pregnant with the IM, I shall defo look into this clinic......even though I will be around 49 by then!!!!  The eternal optimist and I never take no for an answer!  

So glad you posted darling.    Isn't it lovely to "chose your donor"!?  Love and hugs, AJ xxx ps keep in touch x


----------



## Ali40

A&E, Becca

So sorry about your BFNs - life really sucks.

Kone - good luck for today everything crossed for you.

Lara - My donor was 31 but like AJ says she was proven, also she was not either of our blood groups and I still have one little person hanging on in there.  I asked exactly that question at the outset and the answer we got from Dr Walker at IM was it is often better to get eggs from a more mature woman who is proven (either by having kids of her own or got other couple pregnant from her eggs) than an 18 year old as these eggs can be immature and unproven.  If that makes sense?!?

AJ - sorry that your hubby is taking it so hard, it really is a tough thing for men to come to terms with isn't it?  Us women just seem to accept it and look for the next alternative.  Would he consider donor embies as an alternative?

Janeup - welcome you will find lots of support here and I hope your stay is a short one!

Cesca - how are you holding up??  I think you are testing next after Kone - good luck.

Good luck to all the others on the 2WW.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Take care

Alison ....


----------



## sabina2

hi aj - am v sorry about your dh's meisosis result.  dh had is sperm analysis done at argc, and he has 85% abnormal forms but they still thought ok for ivf and out of 4 attempts we have only had icsi once (more as an experiment) as fertilization was good.  may i ask what does meiosis test show ? is it something that is not done in uk at all? we had 2 chemical pregnancies which i atttibuted to my egg age, but could it be sperm??  in which case it would affect a egg donor cycle too.  hope you really get through this hurdle    

i really miss argc.  they said absolutely fine for me to do blood tests there, but will have a problem with scans.  so pleased they are treating you well and you are getting their help.  things are moving along for me at capefertility:  starting dummy progynova cycle v soon to see if it improves womb lining.

hi to all the other girls.  hope you are well whatever you stagexx


----------



## cesca

Hi everyone 
A&E , Becca and Casey I really feel for you all, this roller coaster just seems so hard and life can be such a b..tch sometimes . please take care and be kind to yourselves.xxxx   

Alison.. yep I'm having my blood test on Tuesday and absolutely terrified! 
I was so sad to read about your other little one and all the trouble at the hospital. It must have been so traumatic. You take care and lots of rest. 

Kone ..keeping everything crossed for you girl xxxxxxxxx  

Lara She sounds perfect even better that she's had her own kids you know it can be done!!

Aj I just don't know what to say ,you both are really being dragged through the mill. Good luck . 

Me well yesterday was the pits I just cried all day as I don't have one symptom of a pregnancy.I just know it hasn't worked but as I said to DH all is not lost as we have 7 little frosties waiting their turn.I have been pregnant 5 times in my life and each time I just knew, even when they didn't make it.
Today I feel alot better and stronger. 
Love to all Cescaxx


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys how is everyone??

Just got back from not so sunny Lanzarote (drank my body weight in alchol and sat on the beach looking like a beached whale most days!!)

Anyway whilst I was out there hubby and I received a call from Ruth saying they have found us a rhesus negative donor omg yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

So can start my treatment very soon at last

Love to all Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Boakie so pleased to hear about your donor ..... you must be so excited.  Its going to be go go go for you now .......  glad to know you had a good rest, sun and alchol as hopefully you wont be able to have any alchohol for 9 months very soon!


Cesca sorry you are feeling down, but as the old saying goes its not over till the fat lady sings.......


----------



## casey

cesca - just to send you a huge    hope you feel better in the next few days - hang in there XXX

boakie - great news !  and sounds like you had a great holiday xx

kone - still keeping everyhting XXX for you - starting to feel v uncomfortable now  
me - still up and down - only to be expected i suppose - ms bouncebackability send some my way please !  
caseyxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Cesca-wishing you strength over the coming days,i really pray it works out for you & your body is keeping you in suspense,we were the couple who walked to the orange square with you & Simon back in Jan,it seems so long ago now!!Everything crossed for you  .

Casey-it is so hard isn't it but we'll get through it matey,chin up,a few large glasses of vino(any will do!!)for me tonight i reckon!

Katherine,waiting & praying for some good news XXX

Lots of love to everyone Becca XXX


----------



## alanelaine

Congratulations Boakie, I know you'll be relieved after our dialogue over the last few weeks.  Hope everything goes well and smoothly.

Also congratulations to PurpleChick, really hope this works out for you and gives us all hope that miracles do happen.

Thanks to everyone who offered sympathy for our BFN; we've just had the beta result and it has confirmed that we're not pg this time.  We're taking a break now (might still look in) but want to wish everybody on the site the best of luck for the future.

A&E

PS will try to do some personals at the weekend; just want to have a consolatory glass of wine now.


----------



## kone

Hello
HCG 152.7 I think that means it has worked  I can't believe it after fourteen years of trying i don't believe it maybe that is not a good level.Ruth says it is she must know oh my god .I cleaned out all my kitchen cupboards this morning to take my mind off it hope i didnt do any damage.I want to thank you all for your support and advice since i joined FF like finding Ceram,eating brazils,not having baths and so much more i know i am rambling sorry.
The clinic didn't tell me till 4pm an extra two hour wait.
Can't believe it don't believe it,won't believe for a long time.
Sorry me me me post but i think you will forgive me
Katherine and very shocked DH


----------



## Newday

Congratulations Katherine  on your BFP

Well Done Love Dawn


----------



## becca1969

Well done Katherine 

Many congrats to you & your dh-enjoy!!

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## safarigirl

Katherine - fabulous - and i'm not talking about your clean cupboards!!!!!  You so deserve this, enjoy your weekend, stop cleaning, feet up and may you have a wonderful 8 months ahead of you.  Your beta results sound great .....
big hugs and  congrats to you and dh


----------



## Ali40

Katherine

That is such fantastic news - what a great start to your weekend.  I am so pleased for you - and you even have clean kitchen cupboards to boot!!!

You really deserve this after all those years - here's to a happy healthy pregnancy and baby.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Newday

Hi all

had my last blood test today and it's gone up to 1084

Mr S the Con at the Nuffield has suggested having a scan on 3rd July so everything crossed until then

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Thant is fanastic I am so pleased you - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen xxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

at last some good news !!
katherine - so very very appy you your BFP  - put your feep up now and take it easy xxx

dawn - those lelvels are on the up and up - well done for you and your little 

love caseyxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Many congratulations Katherine and Dawn!


----------



## valie

Katherine,

So pleased for you. WELL DONE!

Valiexx


----------



## Lara B

Great news Katherine, you'd better believe it baby, cos you'll be looking after a little one in about 8 months time.  Enjoy your pregnancy.  

Dawn, good news for you too, good luck for your scan at the beginning of July.

Ali, thanks for the info about your donor, this is the second story I've had where a donor in their 30's has led to a BFP.  It definitely makes me think I've made the right decision.

Cesca, thanks for your message too.  Sorry you were feeling down yesterday, just remember that it doesn't matter how many symptoms you have or don't have, it doesn't mean anything.  There are so many on here that have had experiences like your but still had BFPs.  Try your best to stay positive, we are.

Clara Rose, we'd considered the USA, but the cost did put us off.  You sound like you've got a really good chance this time.  Good luck with your appointment.

Boakie, glad you had a great time on holiday, even better that you also found you have a donor, we could be cycle buddies!

Love to everyone else

Going to an Ann Summer's Party tonight, at a colleague's friend''s house.  I can get embarrassed quite easily, so hope I don't blush too much  

Lara x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Katherine - Congradulations!  Such good news.

Dawn - Those numbers look pretty impressive.  Wow, you are pushing the boat out with a scan!    I'm so pleased for you.

PurpleChick - Oh, fingers crossed.  More good news.  

Cesca - I know what it is like to know so I won't say anything about that.  I'm glad you are feeling better today and I hope you feel even better tomorrow.  

A&E - Please have a drink for me.  I've been having a bit of a s**t day and could really do with a drink but can't because I'm in a 2ww.  It makes having a rotten day even worse not being able to have a nice glass of wine on a Friday night to relax.  

  Hi to everybody else.  Hope you all have lovely plans for the weekend.

Almamay


----------



## jemimaa

Congratulations Dawn and Katherine    

Haven't caught up on all other postings yet am finding it difficult to keep track of everything going on its so fast moving and so many people. Good luck to any 2ww's and hope everyone else is well.

Am stressing over trying to contact IM at the moment as they have told me to start new medication tonight but haven't told me how much. Also supposed to be going out for FET Tuesday but they haven't told me if that is still on or whether need another scan to reassess. Off for a glass of vino to de-stress while I wait for their phone call.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## radnorgirl

Katherine & Dawn

Congratulations !!!! I am glad to see some good news on this thread once again

Helen
xx


----------



## hola69

Katherine and Dawn,

many many congrats   ..what a fantastic start to the weekend and how lovely to have good news on FF...

Love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## nats210

Katherine congratulations that is wonderful news, i am so pleased for you, your patience has paid off.

Dawn great result hopefully you can put your mind at rest now.

Well had my IUI today & everything went well so on my 1st official 2ww which is exciting & strange as we never thought we would be here after abndoning an IVF cycle 10 days ago.  Boakie very pleased Ruth has found you a donor.
From a selfish point of view I am so pleased Ruth has found so many donors recently hopefully we will receive our call soon.

Everything crossed for all those on the 2ww, happy weekends all
nats
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Ladies!  Have been off the site for a whole day and there are soooooo many IMs to answer and posts to read.  Bear with me as I'm now working 12 - 13 hour days and so busy, so if I miss you or don't reply, sooooooorrrrrrreeeeeeee!

D-A-W-N!!!!!!!!!! That is just fabulous news!!!!!  What a relief!  Delighted for you.  It's defo a baby boy!! xxxxxx

Cesca -  glad you're feeling better.  No symptoms means nowt!  Maybe this time it will all be different and that's why you have no symptoms!  xxxxx

Boakie!!!!  Good to hear from you sweets. Am absolutely delighted for you, that's fab news.  Roll on tx. xxxxx

Casey - take it easy this weekend.  Only to be expected, as you say, to be up and down.  xxxxxx

A & E - have that extra glass for me.  Thinking of you. xxxxx

Kone/Katherine - delighted for you darling.  You so deserve this joy.  xxxxxxx

 Lara - how naughty!!!  Hope you enjoyed it and didn't   too much!   xxxx

AlmaMay - sorry you've had a s**t day.  Hope this time next week you're on   xxxxx

Crusoe - how are you doing darling?  Got such good thoughts and feelings about your 2.  They've probably got their pneumatic drills out as we speak.....  xxxxxxx

Jemimaa - I am so sorry the IM haven't been in contact.  Can't believe that.  How naughty.  If it's the pessaries you're supposed to start, it's usually one every 8 hours but please don't take this as read and check it out if you can.  With FET they let you decide when you wish to go ahead, but your womb lining has to be right.  They also say the optimum window for implantation is up to day 20 of your cycle.  We were advised to have FET between days 12 and 16 and did so on day 14.  Hope this puts your mind at ease.  Hope they also replied to you.  Good luck and try to chill. xxxxx

Nats!  Welcome to the   and hope your babe has his pneumatic drill out and ready! xxxxxx

Giggles.....xxxxxxx

EartheKit..... ......xxxxxxxx

Safarigirl........ .......xxxxxxx

Me?   xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi girlies,
Well, posting as promised! Finally. This week has been a little busy...

Congrats to Dawn- it's sooooo a boy, I just know it. I know you probably won't fully relax until the scan but you are most definitely preggers right now!   Told you I was a lucky cycle buddy... 

Katherine- well done, you! Can you do my cupboards now please?!! The numbers sound great, enjoy the feeling of a  .

Cesca- hugs to you, hun. I know what you mean about just knowing, but you may be wrong. I remember Kasia 'just knowing' and look at her, up the duff! Best of luck xxx

Boakie- fab to hear you've finally got a donor. Hope that's the last of your alcoholic binges for ooh, about 1 year! (You'll not want it while you breastfeed)

A&E-sorry about your BFN, I was hoping this would work for you. At least you were happy with the clinic and everything went smoothly there. Sounds like you have a plan of action.

AlmaMay- good luck on your 2ww, fingers crossed hun. Hope it doesn't drive you too crazy in the 2nd week.

Nats, same to you, hun. How wonderful it would be if your own egg worked. Thinking of you xx

Crusoe- how's the 2ww? Are you still in Spain? Hoping like crazy for you that IM will have made a stack of cash out of you (v.bizarre I know but just hoping you don't have a long wait!). Either way , you're on the right road I am sure of it.

Jemimaa- good luck with the FET. You're a brave one going so soon but it's tempting I know. We don't have any frosties so not an option for us.

Earthe Kitt and Safarigirl- not long now

AJ- you always post such lovely posts, v supportive and friendly. Hope you get your bfp soon. Not long now for you either? Don't work too hard if you can help it, I know it's hard but you don't want to wear yourself out! Will be with you every step of the way. How's DH?

My week has been a funny one. I'm honestly ok about the bfn, although we'd have preferred a bfp I just knew it wasn't a goer. I think we know now that it's a numbers game and you have to just stick with it until something sticks. We're talking about our next cycle being Oct half term as the summer hols the clinic is closed and all the donors are on holiday anyway. So I have a few months to get fit. I've already been on 3 runs this week (short ones, only 1/2 hr but feel better already) but can't seem to stop eating nice food yet. Oh well, one step at a time!

Since we had such good embies both times and this time the donor got pg I can't help thinking there's something amiss. I know it can be a numbers game but even so I'm wondering. I've contacted my GP and the Lister about my thyroid which is severely underactive and readiing through my medical notes I have antithyroid antibodies, which can cause implantation failure and miscarriage. I haven't been tested for these since 2003 when the problem started but have requested another blood test. I know my GP will probably tell me I'm a hypochondriac since he seems to think that anyway but I'm close to changing GPs at any rate. (I think my medical problems have been quite serious enough to warrant a little concern!) The Lister called back last night but we were out, will catch up with them Monday hopefully.

I also wrote to my MP this week and had a reply in 2 days saying he would certainly plea my case at the PCT. I don't hold out too much hope since our PCT are so heavily in debt but I do know someone else with an almost identical history to mine who had her one free cycle and who already has a child. I only emailed him on Tues, saying I'd be writing more formally in due course and I had a written reply on Thursday. V.impressive. Fingers crossed I could have my Lister cycle funded whenever we get to the top of the list . 

So what with being on the radio, catching up at work, writing to the MP and investigating thyroid disorders it's been quite a week! At least I feel like I'm doing something.   Now I have to clean the house and catch up in the garden, and DH has gone sailing, lucky bugger.

Wow, this was a long post, has anyone ever written one that took a whole page?! Now there's a challenge...

Take care all you lovely abroadies !
Lots of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

I wonder if you can help me or put my mind at rest a little.  I am due out at CERAM in a week (flying a week tomorrow) and my donors af is already 2 days late.  I am wondering how late other donors have been and the treatment still gone ahead.  I have started to stress myself out something awful already.  Unfortunately I couldn't get changable flights as they were all booked and my Dh doesn't have too much holiday.  With losing my job a couple of weeks ago cash is tight too so we may not be able to afford the costs if we have to rearrange.

Sorry to whinge but I have got myself in a right state and I am imagining the worst already.

love Nikki xx


----------



## cesca

Hi Girls thanks for all the words of encouragement .I'm holding up!!
Nikki.. Don't worry as you know our donor was 2 days late and it only means the date of ET is different than your plan. You are fine . please don't worry. How many days have you given it after expected ET to fly home . As long as you have given it a little lee way you will be OK. Hang in there girl!!!  Ruth will tell you as soon as she can of any news .

Katherine Congratulations they sound great numbers!! well done . You take it easy s.d the cupboards!!!

Boakie fab news ...

Dawn wonderful news!!!

Helen Hows it going.. still on for Friday?

Becca  wow I remember you clear as day! It does seem sooo long ago 

Love to everyone else Can't seem to do everyone I'm so slow on the computer!! 

Not long for me now ...just wish it was over and done with


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Cesca

We are out there for 10 days.  We had to take extra days there as I have a fear of flying and Ruth thought it best not to be flying and getting stressed too soon after tx.  I know it is early days to worry but so much has gone wrong for us over the last year or so.  Hard to think something will come right.

Sorry.... I forgot to say Congratulations to Katherine and Dawn earlier....    sorry to be so self absorbed.  Just stressing! CONGRATULATIONS GIRLS.

Cesca.... sending you lots of    

love Nikki


----------



## Newday

Hi Nikki

don't worry about the donor being late. Our donor was one day late and everything was still on the days that had been planned

Good luck

dawn


----------



## cesca

Hi Nikki we were out for 8 days and we were 2 days off course ,we still had plenty of time . Hang in there  but know how you are feeling . Go and hug those cats!!!


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Dawn - that Beta sounds very respectable now!! You are definately pregnant!!!     I hope the scan goes well and brings you all the reassurance I'm sure you need after the horrible stressful time you have had!

Kone - congratulations to you as well on your   It is so good to see some good news amongst the recent bad news. I just wish it could be the same for all of us. Enjoy a happy healthy pregnancy Kone!!!

Gigglygirl - I am so sorry I haven't PM'd you. I have been meaning to but just haven't managed it yet. It sounds like you are really making some positive steps forward. I really hope your PCT stump up the funding. If they don't for you I can't possibly imagine who they do think warrants funding!

Boakie - great news on your donor!!! Won't be long to treatment now.

Bel - hope things are ok with you. You are in my mind a lot.  

AJ - have you reached any decisions yet? 

The 2ww for me is passing ok. I went to work yesterday but have to admit I didn't actually do much work!! I am only in 2 days next week which is good as work is absolutely the last place I want to be at the moment.
I have been having loads of twinges and a few stabbing pains since transfer - not that that means anything but I am trying to convince myself it is the embies settling in! One day I feel quite up about things and the next I am convinced it hasn't worked but that is the nature of the 2ww I think. I have to admit this time I do feel a bit calmer about things - probably because I know if this doesn't work we have a plan for the future. I think DH is finding it harder than me this time which is odd!

Anyway love to all - especially my fellow 2ww's

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## alanelaine

Dawn -  that's fantastic news.  So glad your levels have risen and so relieved for you.

Katherine - congratulations

Several glasses of wine consumed last night to numb the disappointment.

Thanks again to everyone for all your support and kind words

Best wishes to those of you on the 2ww.  Stay positive

Love 

A & E


----------



## RSMUM

ooh A and E, I've had a LOT more than a few glasses to dumb my sorrow and my BFN was nearly a month ago!  ..it is soo tough, isn't it?!

Well, I'm off tonight to do my moonwalk - 13 miles round Chester - probably in the rain! wish me luck girls! I had SO hoped that I wouldn't have been able to do this and would be coming back from a dear friend's wedding ( actually an FF friend! they are THE best kind! ) but no, here I am eating pasta and stocking up on blister pads...but something good's got to come out of these BFN's eh?!

Much love to you all, huge hugs for those   and big   to those of you up on , may we all be up there some day!

Take care,

Rsmum ( Deb ) x


----------



## casey

A & E - just to let you know that i also had a few wines to try and numb myself -
its just so so hard 
hope you find what you need to get thru the next few weeks 

becca - same to you - have sent you a PM 

jewel - thinking of you too xxx 

debs - happy walking - sooner you than me 

as doe mwe i just want to crawl under the duvet till i feel better but im off to my sisters wedding reception tonight -  oh well onwards and upwards   

caseyxx


----------



## boakie

Just a quickie does anyone know whether taking antidepressant's has an effect on ivf working?

Boakie


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Boakie

I'm not sure if it affects the drugs but I know that you aren't supposed to take them when pg.  You need to ask someone with medical know-how.  Try the ask a nurse section sweetheart. 

Sending you lots of hugs and sorry I cant help you.


Nikki xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Sorry Boakie - I was prescribed anti depressents when I was pregnant (from about 24 weeks) but not before I became pregnant.
I don't think they're going to have any effect though - just remember the circumstances of the majority of conceptions - alcohol, drugs etc - we just like to do everything to maximise our chances because of the cost both emotionally and financially but I would say it's really up to you if you keep on tkaing them

Good luck

Jo


----------



## Joeyad

Well it's taken me the best part of an hour to read through all the posts that I've missed over the last few days.  I actually has to go back to page 19 to catch up with everything!  
I've made notes on what's been happening, so here goes...........

Veroy - congrats on seeing your twins for the first time!

Kone - hurrah!!  Great to see another BFP   

Dawn - excellent news on your ever increasig HCG numbers, hang on in there.

Almamay & Crusoe & Cesca (?) - hope you're keeping it together on your 2ww. 

Casey, Becca, Alanelaine - my heart goes out to you.  

Safarigirl, Lara B & Boakie - I think my notes are correct & that you have all now got donors!!  Congratulations!!

Ali - Hope you are resting up & the DH is taking good care of you & the little one.

AJ - What a c***p hand  to be dealt with.  I hope you are both ok & able to make some decisions soon. 

Purplechick - is it you that has bucked the trend & gone & got yourself pregnant all by yourself?  I'm sure I read this somewhere, but my notes have got a bit confused towards the end.  This is a truly wonderful story & shows the true meaning of the word "miracle".

I know that I've not mentioned everyone by name, but I am thinking of you all & sending a ton of   to you all.

Just a quick bit of "me" -
HCG on Friday was 200, so very happy, although still having to remind myself every couple of hours that I am actually pg.

Love to you all,
Jo xx


----------



## Lilia

Hi all

Hope everyone´s feeling well.

Cesca - think you had ET same day as me ( 16th). When are you testing? 

I´m on holiday at the moment and am supposed to do a home test on Thursday. I haven´t really had any symptons at all for the last few days - mild period style pains for the first few days and then nothing. Have no idea what´s a good sign and what´s a bad sign! I have to say that´while I haven´t managed to forget totally about the 2ww gossiping in the sun is a very good distraction!

Come on England......guess that´s another distraction.....

xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Boakie,

I was so depressed when I actually started treatment after investigations that I decided to take antidepressants after speaking to my GP and IF clinic.  I was having a really hard time after my mother died of cancer and I was being bullied very badly at work.  

I was taking the antidepressants for about 6 months when I had my first IUI with menopure and I got pg.  Because I was so worried about doing the right thing for the baby I ran (not literally) to my GP and started coming off the antidepressants almost immediately.  I regret this greatly as I feel now I should have left well enough alone and thought about coming off them later.  I had a mc.  

Regret is a terrible thing.  

I sometimes think about going on them again because I did get pg with treatment taking them but I'm not depressed (enough).  It's worth doing a search on this site for 'depression' or antidepressants' for other FFs experiences.  

Good luck.

Almamay


----------



## Newday

Hi all

think I may be loosing th ebryo. Ha dbleeding for 45mins and passed a 50p size jellied pice of blood.

Bad stomach cramps

Dawn


----------



## casey

oh dawn - 
i  really hope not - I don't know what to say to advise or to help you - is somebody there with you, can you ring ruth for advice or ring or go to your nearest EPU ? 
saying a prayer for you 
caseyxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Dawn, I really hope that you are wrong, my thoughts are with you.   

Boakie, sorry have no experience with antidepressants, hope you are able to get some answers to put your mind at rest.

Lilia and Cesca, hang in there ladies, not long to go now.  

Love to everyone

Lara x


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - NO... I so hope you are wrong and your embie is still firmly in place. To lose him / her now would just be so cruel.

Sending you loads of love and all the positive vibes I can.       

Please rest up and look after yourself.  

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn, sweetheart, I so hope that you are wrong and it's just old blood.  You've been through so much.  Feel helpless and don't know what to say or advise.  Maybe Ruth and advise if you send an email.  My gut instinct is to rest in bed as much as possible until you can get to a clinic maybe tomorrow.  So sorry honey.  Hope it's all ok and saying a prayer for you.

xxxxxxxxxx

Boakie - I was depressed and my GP suggested anti-depressants (although I decided not to) and I remember her saying that lots of women have anti-depressants whilst conceiving and whilst pregnant but I would check with your clinic.  xxxxxx

AlmaMay - your posting brought tears to my eyes.  You shouldn't have had to go through so much all at once, or even not all at once.  How awful for you.  I so hope this is your time and your embies are snuggling in nice and snug. xxxxxxxxxxxx  I've contacted Valerie re acupuncture in Barcelona! Just waiting for my dates now.  Should start patches in next 2 days.

Jo - congrats again and it must be weird for anyone who's been through so much to get pregnant to actually GET pregnant!  Enjoy. xxxxx

I am hoping to start my patches in next 2 days!  Have parted with my refund programme money!  Got a good rate so lessened the blow.  ARGC gave me my steriods and heparin injections to use 5 days before ET and thereafter until beta test (hopefully thereafter too!!)  

Been on the allotment this morning - wonderful.  Won't be able to post much or read much now for next 10 days or so as I'm working very long hours so forgive me but I will catch you all when having tx after that.  

EartheKit.....thinking of you. xxxxxxx


----------



## dougandnicky

Dawn,

Saw your message - Nicky had some bleeding last weekend and Ruth said to increase the cyclogest dosage by an extra pessary until it stops.

I'd try and get hold of Ruth as soon as you can - she'll be able to put your mind at rest

Take care and    

Lots of Love

Doug and Nicola xx


----------



## Newday

Thanks for your replys I have had contact with Ruth.

It wasn't old blood very red and I was OK about it until the big jelly like piece(TMI I know) looked like raw liver so this could be the embryo.

Pains stopped when I put another pessarie in and no more bleeding but now I'm wondering the pessarie I put in this morning was only there for about 30mins had to go to the loo perhaps I should of put another one in.

I know from what I have read that pg with low HCG's often end like this so I am not getting my hopes up

Thanks to everyone

Dawn


----------



## cesca

Dawn have just read your post ,Life is so hard sometimes .I really hope things are OK, try and rest and keep strong.xxx  

Lilia , yes we did have ET on the same day .I am having a HCG blood test on Tuesday .If I was doing an hpt it would also be Thursday! I don't feel any symptoms so am not holding out much hope ,but as DH keeps telling me don't give up until we know for sure.Bless him. 

Love to everyone else feeling too low for any more personals


----------



## Fidget

Man you ladies sure can  



  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
Elissa IM Barcelona DE IVF   
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
gigglygirl Serum Athens Embies on board test 16/06 
Kone Ceram DE IVF 22nd June 
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona    
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Test 17/08 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE FET August 
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF June 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 20th June 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF  
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Invamed DE D/Regged waiting dates  
Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane IM Barcelona Awaiting Donor 
Casey Ceram -ve June 06 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found  
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Flying 22nd July  
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF ET 2nd June 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Donor Found Aug/Sept 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF NATURAL  
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
B123 Chania Donor found June start 
Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August  
Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF 
Radnorgirl Donor found start July  
Rosalind Ceram Own eggs IVF August 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Buster24 Istanbul IVF 11th July 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx*


----------



## Fidget

New home this way.......................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61595.0.html


----------



## three_stars

Hi my update is that I am having ET today.  We had 12 eggs from Chania donor ( who had twins naturally) and must decide what to put back.  We have 3 embies ok ones from DP sperm and 4 good ones from Donor.  Not sure if we should mix them or not.  Seems like picking lotto #s.  At least we have had a good result so far.  I am not sick.  my first scan here the lining was 14 and has been fine since although not sure the thickness.  
So tonight will start 2 ww.
b123


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Just checking in after the weekend.

Dawn - I am so sorry to read about your bleeding esp after the hcg figures were on the up.  Try and get an earlier scan - look at me and Elissa, we lost one of our twins but the other is still hanging in there.  Fingers crossed that everything will be ok.

Boakie - congrats on Ruth finding you the donor - sorry I can't help about the antidepressants.

Crusoe - I see you have the same feelings as me - one minute convinced it worked the next down in the dumps convinced it has failed - all part of the 2WW I'm afraid.

Nats210 & B123 - good luck for your 2ww.

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had a good weekend.

Me - nothing to report (kinda how I like it) just waiting on the next scan a week on Wednesday. Officially 7 weeks today and every day that goes by the ickle one is hopefully getting stronger and stronger, that is what I am focusing on.

Take care all

Alison ....


----------



## nikkiank

Dawn

Sending you lots of     that the little one is hanging in there for you.  Bleeding is so scary.  Please get lots of rest.

Cesca and Lilia sending you lots of     for this weeks testing I have so many things crossed for you.

Thank you to those of you who gave me lots of support when my donors cycle was late and I was so stressed I was losing the plot.  It meant a lot to have you there.  I heard late last night that all is ok the donor has started her meds so we are off to CERAM on Sunday morning as planned.

Lots of hugs to everyone else
Nikki xxx


----------



## Lilia

Hi there

Dawn am really sorry to hear your news but can only echo what everyone else has said - it´s not over till you know for sure....and stranger things have definitely happened and ended in success.

I have been symptom free for days and then yesterday evening had really strong period style pains and was just convinced that I would be bleeding....but nothing. i´m trying very hard not to read anything into it.

Cesca will be thinking of you and fingers crossed for tomorrow. If nothing happens in the meantime will definitely manage to hang on in there till thursday to test - all you early testers are very brave - I´m much more likely to test late.

On another note - I´m on holiday in Spain at the moment and have run out of my ( Russian prescribed ) pills - think they are called Yustrogen ( literal Russian translation )Does anyone know can you buy them over the counter in Spain?

If not - any ideas?

Sorry no more personals but good luck to all of you.

xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Lilia - if you are refering to utrogestan the progesterone pessaries yes you can buy them over the counter in spain.
Dawn - still thinking of you lots and praying for you and your embie.
b123 - good luck with your ET - hope all goes smoothly
Nicki - hope your trip to Ceram brings you a BFP
Ali - hope your scan on Wednesday brings you lots of reassurance.

I have done a stupid thing (well 2 stupid things actually) I tested on saturday 5dp4dt the result was negative and it was a bonkers thing to do - a waste of time and money and I forgot about it as soon as I had done it.
However today I have had another weak moment and tested again 7dp4dt the result was negative again. I have all the same symptoms as my last cycle which was positive and it tested then 9dp2dt so todays test is surely the equivalent of that - so I have depressed myself big time!!!

Love to all especially the 2ww's
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## sabina2

good luck cesca with testing      

b-123 - v impressed with your lining.  also best of luck for et today and your decision about what to put back.  i think with such a cosy home, quite a few embies would want to stick around - best of luck


----------



## cesca

Morning girls didn't England do well!!

Crusoe I was like that on my last cycle tested day 8dp3dt and got a positive and tested everyday after that sometimes twice a day !! (chemical pregnancy) It was crazy ,so this time I haven't even bought one . Actually haven't got the heart to test either!  I wish you luck when you test officially. You still have time for things to change! 

Lilia 2ww nearly over!! I have similar cramping and I am sure AF is on her way .I keep feeling that I am bleeding but I think its the cyclogest (sorry tmi !!) Have stopped telling DH how I'm feeling as we get too depressed!

Nikki I have IM'd you such happy news!!

B123 wow lots of eggs, good luck with everything xx

Me ,I'm due at the clinic tomorrow at 9.30am for the HCG blood test . Really don't want to go as it will be official then and I can't pretend that it still might work! Haven't had the heart even to buy a sneaky hpt before I go .Keep feeling the cramping still but nothing else . Have already thought about when to give our snow babies their chance, as they have been waiting patiently for mummy and daddy to wake them up!! 

Love to all Cescaxx


----------



## atticus

Hello all..
Feel a bit sheepish as been away for a long time.
thanks to everyone who made me feel welcome when I first posted on this thread.
I find it hard to keep up with everyone on this thread! even two days without checking and I've no idea whats going on !
Just to let you all know that I had IVF in BCN and got a BFN.
Have been keeping a 2ww diary which helped me lots.

I think I need a break now.
I've looked on the frozen embryo thread - but still can't work out what will happen next.

going to email the clinic and ask what happens.
I think they use tablets and pessaries.

Does anyone know what happens - in terms of how much time you have to be in Barcelona an dhow much you can plan ahead. Do you have to wait for AF and then wait until the next ovulation - ??

I'll be at work you see - so the more notice I can give the better.

Really lost faith in the whole thing.

I know I shouldn't - and don't want to bring anyone down.

I have 7 frosties - but i think generally they don't all make it when they defrost??

If anyone has any experience of FET in Barcelona - i'd be grateful.

take care all and good luck

xxxxxxxx

PS sorry if this is not too upbeat- still on a bit of a downer - but geting there..
I think I might wait a few months before going back - to get my head a bit clearer. But I know that the longer i leave it , the older I'm getting and ttc naturally isn't an option as DH has no swimmers - so we are using a donor.


----------



## PurpleChick

Morning Ladies

Dawnguzz - sorry to hear about bleeding, its such a worrying time.  I hope the pains stay away.  Am in a similar situation myself.  No pains, but a little bleeding last night.  My clinic said to take it easy and if I get pains to rest.  Not much else they can do unfortunately, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us!!!

Joeyad - know exactly how you feel, keep telling myself the same thing!!  Your numbers sound good!!  Any symptoms?

Nikkilank - best of luck with tx.  HOpe the flight is stress free for you. 

Crusoe - good luck with testing!

Alanelaine - how you doing?

RSMUM - hope your ok too?  How was the walk, no blisters I hope! 

Nats210 - best of luck with the IUI, it worked for me once!!!   

Gigglygirl - sounds like your keeping busy, hope your still feeling ok

AJ - hope your ok too.

Cesca - good luck with Hcg!!   

Atticus - so sorry your feeling down.  I think survival rate of FET's is 70% so you have a good chance of having 2 put back in there.  Once there in, the success rate is similar to fresh embryo's.  Each clinic has their own way of 
controlling frozen cycles, but the wait time is usually less than fresh cycles and hopefully less stressful for you too.

I'm sure someone who has been to Barcelona will give you more accuate info.  Here's a   to help you feel better.

Lots of     to anyone testing soon.  Sorry for not mentioning more of you.

PurpleChick


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning ladies - hope you're all well and have had a good weekend

Dawn - so sorry about your news - hope you're able to get a scan sorted to find out just what is going on in there.

Good luck to all testers on 2ww

Sorry just a quickie today with my news

Got a call at 08.00 from Doc Rok at Invimed to say that donor egg collection is today (gulp) and could I be there Weds for ET on Weds or Thurs? 
Donor has responded very well to stims and I am guaranteed at least 6 eggs (using donor sperm as well)
I was expecting something around Thurs or Fri 
He has been trying to contact me all weekend but I use my work email and haven't answered my phone at all as I've been busy gardening. Trying to decide where to plant my gooseberry bushes as I'm  beginning to think they're my only chance, If this fails I'll be checking under them every morning 
Anyway, spent the morning at work booking flight and hotel, rearranging my work diary etc - yikes, 48 hrs from now I'll be on the 2ww

I'll try to look in over the next day or two - in the meantime, be good and I'll be thinking of you all - especially tomorrows testers

Love  Jo XXXXX


----------



## PurpleChick

Jo - best of luck to you on your trip to Invimed.  Wow it sounds like a panic, still less time to worry about it.

Lots of luck to you!!

PurpleChick


----------



## atticus

Just popped in to say hello


i know i'm not really a regular so please forgive me if i don't keep up with everyone..

Crusoe - good luck with testing - and gooseberry bushes - was that you ??- got rubbish memory for remembering stuff I've just read ( sorry!!) I have a redcurrant bush - no idea what to do with the berries. Maybe make a sauce.
Purple chick - thanks for the 70% info. I'm just trying to chill out just now and not think too much.thanks a lot for that info - its funny how anything like that  can just brighten things up . It made me feel better. Thanks.
Cesca - take care with th eHCG results coming up.. Nice looking horse by the way..Dressage??


Hello to everyone else - and I understand I'm not really a proper member of the "gang" here but hope its OK to pop in now n again.So apologies for lack of personals .(I'm a bit like one of those grans that forgets eveyones names over n over again..)

G'luck to everyone
Attix


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - sorry to hear about your bleeding.  Hope you can find out real soon what is going on either via a blood test or scan.  Like the others have said you never know what is going on in there.  Sending you lots of hugs       

Jo - good luck for et.  

Crusoe - try to keep away from those pee sticks!      Every tx / cycle is different, try not to compare them - easier said than done! 

Cesca - good luck with the blood test tomorrow.  

Hello to everyone else.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## casey

hi grils 
i wont be around for a week or 2 as dd has her big op on weds and im in hospital with her for a week or 2 

cesca - sending you lots of    for tomorrow

crusoe - so hope everything turns around and this is your turn - will be thinking of you

jo - good luck for you ET keeping everything XXX for you too

hi to everyone else 
love caseyxx


----------



## Newday

well not good news from me

The hcg is 1293 which is only 210 up from Friday. Ruth doesn't think this is a good sign!! she said it should of doubled!!

Will have to go for a scan on Friday to see what happening

Dawn


----------



## hola69

Oh Dawn sorry to hear that hun..but dont give up hope just yet..you never know...big hugs..

Good luck to Cesca, B123, Nat and crusoe..thinking of you all and sending lots of  

Can I be really thick and ask a daft question..I have apsolutely no idea which tests s you use after your 2ww and how they give these dp/dt (what does dp/dt stand for/mean?? readings and what number is a good positive or a negative..Do the clinics supply you with these tests or can you buy them somewhere? I know you go to the clinic after 2ww for an offiicial test but am green on these home ones..do normal pregnancy tests not work on us after the 2ww??

Thanks everyone..love and hugs to all, good luck Jo too

Lesley


----------



## earthe kitt

Here goes Lesley - you're not daft, it's an often asked question

My donor is having ec today.
If I have et on Weds then Thursday is 1day post/2day transfer (one day after transferring a two day old embryo) - or variations on that theme. 
You can do a home pregnancy test but a blood test is much more sensitive and a HPT  can show up negative whereas the blood test can show a raised level of HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadtrophin - I think) which is the hormone which indicates your pregnancy.  I believe the clinics are happy with any level over 25 as an indicator of pregnancy
The higher the HCG the more likelihood of multiple births - I think it's anything over 750 but the other girls will know more
Hence, even if your peestick shows negative you should still have the blood test before stopping drugs  because  the blood test is more sensitive and if you stop the drugs suddenly at this stage the pregnancy will more than likely end before it's had a chance to get going.
Can someone correct me if I'm wrong in any way

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn.  You have been through the mill you poor mite.  I am so sorry.  Of course all might be well, which I pray.  I am so sorry this is happening to you.  Words escape me and I am sending you all my love. xxxxx

Bel - special thoughts to you.  Thinking of you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Atticus - so sorry to hear your news.  It sucks, doesn't it?  Good to hear you planning ahead, however hard.  Yes, you wait until you start your period/cycle, apply a patch and start the process then.  ET is around days 12 - 21 but they like it before day 21.  Scan for endo lining is around days 7 - 9.  My embies did all defrost perfectly well and I got a bio chem pregnancy.  There have been quite a few FET BFPs on this site.  So sorry and may you have all the luck for next time. xxxxxx

B123 - that's great news and a good quantity.  Sorry I can't chip in with my advice.....I'd be confused as to what to do too.  Good luck to you!!!!! xxxxx 

Lillia - hope you got your replacement meds. xxxxx

Crusoe - I think it's still too early to tell from a hpt.  Just because your babes are blasts doesn't mean your levels are higher (I think I'm right in saying!)  Hang in there sweetheart.  When is your OFFICIAL test day?  (You know what I think of hpts!)  xxxxxxxx   

Cesca -     for testing tomorrow morning! xxxxxxx

Nikki - have a good flight and good luck for ET darling. xxxxx

PurpleChick - delighted for you! xxxxx

EartheKit - loved your line about the gooseberry bush.  I hope, of course, you are completely wrong!  Hope your donor gave you lots of lovely eggs.  Good luck sweets! xxxxx

Casey - hope your DD's op went ok and she's on the mend.  Like wise for you too....on the mend and feeling much stronger.  xxxxxxx

Good luck to everyone, which ever stage you are. xxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

It's very quiet here today!
Just popped in to wish Cesca good luck. Thinking of you today.

Love crusoe
xx


----------



## cesca

Hi just popping in to say that my intuition is obviously crap as I had my hcg done this morning and it is 179.

So I can now say OMG      I have been waiting to say that for soooo long  

cescaxc


----------



## nikkiank

Hooray Cesca!!!!!!

     I just knew it!!!! I could feel it in my bones!   

So pleased for you 
love Nikki xxxx[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 13:32Hi to everyone else too..... I will do a proper post later
love Nikki xx


----------



## Marina

cesca said:


> Hi just popping in to say that my intuition is obviously crap as I had my hcg done this morning and it is 179.
> 
> So I can now say OMG    I have been waiting to say that for soooo long
> 
> cescaxc


Very happy for you congratulations   I bet your 

Love Marina


----------



## nats210

Cesca wonderful news & what a great number I am absolutely thrilled for you. You really do deserve this

Nats


----------



## crusoe

Cesca -Congratulations!!!        
I am so glad you were wrong and you have your BFP!!!

Have a happy, healthy pregnancy!!!

Please can you fill me in on any symptoms you did or didn't have. Did you home test.
I am slowly driving myself mad here!!

Lots of love and congratulations again!!!

Love Crusoe


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! Brilliant! Well done!                  

D x


----------



## crusoe

Sorry there is a rogue symbol in my post that is saying "nah nah" - I didn't put it there honest!!

C xxx


----------



## kone

Cesca congratulations   it's a great feeling isn't it? I still don't believe and i dont think i will until i have a scan.
Casey hope every thing goes o.k.for your dd op.
Crusoe the only symptons i had were sore boobs and on testing day i had a metallic taste in my mouth  I didn't do a Hpt and still haven't.The second week is crazy isn't it? try and stay sane.
Dawn you really are going through it hope everything comes right in the end  
Good luck to everone having treatment soon and testing   
Katherine


----------



## cesca

Thanks girls for all the congratulations I still can't believe it myself. 

Crusoe  I have done an hpt test and it came up very positive thought I would go prepared to the clinic this morning,I hadn't intended to but on my way home yesterday popped into the hospital and picked up one there . It was only £3 so I was well chuffed!!Symptoms ..I didn't really have any except the low cramping which has been on and off for about a week .Sometimes painful!  Started to feel a bit tired today but other than that nothing! I really thought I was going for another Bfn so it goes to show symptoms or lack of them doesn't mean anything .  (Oh in retrospect my sense of smell is better wether that is just coincidence I don't know!)

Katherine, I have to wait 3 weeks for a scan it seems like a lifetime away!! When is yours booked for?

Dawn I really hope things work out for you, it just seems so unfair Sending big hugs


----------



## Joeyad

Woohoo    Cesca CONGRATULATIONS!!!   .
Absolutely delighted for you!!

Jo xx


----------



## safarigirl

Well done cesca!!!!!  Fab news


----------



## Newday

Congratulations Cesca

enjoy the next 8 months

Love Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Cesca, what fab news, you must be on    Enjoy your pregnancy.  See, you are another example of those that think its not worked when it has, should give others a bit of hope.

Lara x


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - sorry to hear about your levels.  Got everything crossed for Friday for you.  


Casey - hope all goes well tomorrow for your dd's op. x

Cesca - congratulations on your bfp.  Good levels too!  


Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

CESCA!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done, you did it!! Have a happy and healthy 8 months, wishing you all the best xxxxx
         

Casey- all the best with DH's op, we'll be thinking of you all. 

Dawn- with you too, babe. xx

Crusoe- hang on in there, I just know it'll happen for you at some point. Hope this is yours. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts. 

Earthe Kitt- hope ET is going well    

Better go, late meeting at school and think DH is burning tea!
Take care
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## hola69

Cesca sweetheart..thats fantastic news...             

Jo..many thanks for the explanation..its sunk in now ...really helpful ... 

Well Ive had a really pooh day..I had my blood test for Prolactin last week at Care in Manchester. This morning one of their consultants Mr.Patel who is a sweetheart rang me for a chat as my results have come back not good..My level is sky high..normal is 102-496 and mine is 756.. . He said that I will need to go back on the awful medication to sort it out as ED wont work without this being treated.. Was very very nice of him to ring me as Im not his patient anymore and I only paid £10 for the test..what a lovley kind man eh  

Anway me and DH had a good cry as we hate the medication. I had to be off sick from work last time as I was so poorly..it made me realy dizzy and sick..unable to drive..so heres hoping that wont happen this time...I did have a fleeting thought of s*d it all, why am I bothering trying to be healthy when my body is doing its own cr*p thing anyway which is out of my control..   We then had a chat and I got a grip..its not the end of the world and If I do want to give this a go I have to carry on and think positive otherwise its not worth it...My Dh is such a sweetheart he said whatever happens he loves me more than anything and if this doesnt work we will adopt and some day no matter what we will have kids..was just the pep talk I needed..

Sorry to be off loading and down girls but its just so bl**dy hard sometimes all this isnt it...thanks for listening and love and hugs to you all..

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww...

Nite nite

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello All!

Cesca - Woo-hoo! Thrilled to bits to read your news!   Huge congratulations!   

Dawn - hoping that Friday brings good news for you hun. I have trotted this one out numerous times on here, but DD resulted from a low initial beta of 48, 14dp3dt. In those days, even the ARGC didn't do 2nd betas, just said congratulations, your pregnant, come back for a scan a 7weeks!

Lesley - Oh Pooh! Sorry to read your news, but at least they can treat it before your next cycle.

Crusoe - good luck! Sending you  

Gigglygirl - so good to see you bouncing back!

Jo - Good luck for ET - I hope that it is all going well!

AJ - how are you and the chooks?

Atticus - you are welcome to drop by any time!

Sorry for anyone I haven't mentioned, but thinking of you all. I am a little bit out of the groove on here at the moment.

I have been AWOL from the boards for a while, been a bit down, no special reason why, and didn't want to inflict it on you all. Mentally, feeling brighter now, but physically I have a terrible sore throat, so off to bed early soon...

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Cesca - Great news.  So happy for you.


----------



## Ali40

Cesca

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ........ may you have a happy & healthy pregnancy and baby.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## crusoe

Hi all
Sorry this is a me post. I tested again this morning 9dp4dt and it is still negative. So basically I think this cycle is pretty much over. We have no frosties so it's back to square one. I'm sure we are going to be the first couple IM have to refund on the refund scheme!!
The next move will probably be donor sperm but I remain unconvinced about that. We got 3 embies through PGD but even they weren't good enough. They don't use PGD on donor sperm so how is that going to be any better?
Feeling really sorry for myself. I apologise for the me post - I just need to offload really.

Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Marina

Hi Crusoe

When is your official test date? please dont despair, I can understand how you are feeling, we have choosen the refund programme too, I am sure if this cycle fails, they will try their very best to get you pregnant, hold in there gal give it until test day, Love and Hugs 

Marina x


----------



## nikkiank

Crusoe

Just wanted to send you a huge hug....    When are you due for your blood test hon.  Please don't lose hope in everything.  

much love
Nikki xxx


----------



## crusoe

Blood test is Monday which will be 14dp4dt.

Thanks for you kind words - very, very much appreciated.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## cesca

Crusoe I just read your post and want to send some cyber hugs   
When are you testing coz it still sounds early days . Please don't give up yet there is still hope .    
Love n hugs Cescaxxx[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 10:40Crusoe just read when your testing officially. You have tested early ,there is lots of time for those hcg levels to rise. keeping everything crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Crusoe - Firstly I want to send you a massive hug  but please remember that its very early to test so you still have every chance of getting a BFP. I will be thinking of you and sending lots of   your way  Take care of yourself hun [br]Posted on: 28 June 2006, 10:44:22Congratulations Cesca on your BFP


----------



## nikkiank

Crusoe

Just agreeing with the girls..... it still sounds really early to be testing and getting a bfp on those hpts. I am sending lots and lots of    your way.

much love 
Nikki xxx [br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 10:49Ladies

Please forgive me - I keep meaning to do a nice long post and do lots of personals.... I even made notes yesterday to do so and then the day just flies by 

I wanted to say thank you to all of you who have wished me luck for when I go to CERAM this weekend.

I am checking in all the time with everyone to see that everyone is ok.

Dawn..... wanted to send you a huge hug  I am really thinking of you right now.  

Earthe Kitt..... lots of   to you too.

lots of hugs to everyone
Nikki


----------



## Newday

Thnaks for all your thoughts and kind messages but I know this cycle has ended. Since my massive bleed on Sunday  my symptoms have gone and the scan on Friday will only tell me what I already know.

I just don't know what to do at the moment. DH suggested another go but I really don't know IF I can put myself through all that again with NO guaranteed outcomes.

I am happy for all those of you have got BFP's but I aslo feel very bitter and resnetful about things. This is my third IVF cycle and twice I have miscarried and lost what looked to be an ongoing pregnancy. I just feel life is so unfair when it seems to work out for so many people.

I just feel that there is a great big hole that nothing else will fill and that perhaps this is something I just have to get used to.

I would like to consider adoption but don't feel DH is very keen.

Sorry for moaning but I am just one BIG MESS at the moment

Thanks for listening

Love Dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

Crusoe - I so know how you feel.  I did a very early HPT this morning and it was negative.  I'm 8pt3dt (think I got that right, had transfer on 20 June with 3 day embies, let me know if I got it wrong).  I was told to test on 4 July which would be 14 days from transfer.  This is my first FET so I don't know the testing protocol.  I thought it would be the same as a fresh cycle where I have always tested 14 days from collection which would be 1 July.  I'm going to have a blood test on 1 July.

I'm not very upset just upset.  This is my 12th 2ww if you include the IUIs so I feel like an old hand at this.  While my breasts are still sore I've been having cramps since late yesterday afternoon.  I thought it might be my colitis acting up and there was some activity there this morning, quite a lot actually.  

Maybe upset is the wrong word.  I'm just sad.  Sad waiting for happiness.  Sad waiting for a miracle to happen.  Sad thinking I don't deserve a miracle.  Sad thinking I'm waisting the best years of our lives waiting for our lives to begin.  Just sad.

Almamay

Dawn - Just saw your post.  Words fail me.  Have a hug.


----------



## nikkiank

Dawn

So very sorry to see your post sweetheart.  It is so very sad and I know how you are feeling right now especially about feeling bitter and resentful. 

Nothing I can say will make you feel any better at the moment but I am sending you all the love I can.

You are in my thoughts.
love Nikki xxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 12:08Almamay

It is still early for that test my lovely. Try and keep positive at the moment and not stress too much.

lots of    to you

much love
Nikki xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just checked on here in my lunch hour and I think we're having a blue day. 

Dawn- You're bound to feel awful, don't be hard on yourself. You've been through a really rough time and your hopes have been up then down on and off for weeks now. I've been so hoping for you this time. I know we all say "What will be will be" but then it would be great for things to go our way sometimes, eh? You've been on hormones for weeks and on a real rollercoaster so remember that it's not just the grief of a miscarriage (if that's what it is- you haven't had a scan yet) but your hormones are all over the place. Maybe a bit of time out to consider your options will help you focus.Big hugs to you and if you're a mess right now, give yourself some time to deal with it. We can't be strong all the time. We're all here for you. xxx    

Crusoe-           Bad girl! I know I tested last month on day 10 as well but never again! It's not worth it, they're accurate for some people but I think they're only accurate as early as day 9 if your levels are really high and probably expecting multiples. You're still in with a shot. Also, you're now on the 2nd week, the hormones are kicking in and all you can do is wait. Horrible. Thinking of you, hun, and SO hoping you get your bfp soon. Remember that IM will not want to refund you any money... Hope you don't feel too awful, it ain't over yet.

Better go, got a detention to do!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Louise999

Hi

So sorry that everyone seems to be having a bad day.  This bloomin' IVF lark can drive you to despair at times.  Dawn, I'm so sorry that you think it's over and hope like mad that you are proven wrong.  I can sympathise totally with the way you are feeling right now.  The whole damn thing is just so unfair at times.

Crusoe and AlmaMay - what are you trying to do to yourselves?  In both cases it seems way too early to be testing so I hope you are both proved wrong when your proper test days come round.  I know that feeling that it will never work and Crusoe, I definitely thought I would be the first person to receive the IM refund too.  Crusoe, I'm guessing IM have told you they won't do PGD on donor sperm.  I have to say that I know someone who did use donor sperm and did have PGD done on the embies so, if it's something that you want to do, you should try and insist on it.  Let's hope it doesn't come to that and your early HPTs are just that - too early.  I didn't have any frosties from my first IM cycle either so had to start straight away on a new fresh cycle.

Louise


----------



## Fidget

Alma  hunni


----------



## Marina

AlmaMay

I think Louise wasnt telling you off, as much as trying to give you some hope still, I know it isnt easy, I remember it all so well, testing too early, its addictive I have to say, but please dont despair just yet  

Marina


----------



## Elissa

Hi all

Firstly a huge thank you to those of you who've been so supportive with personals over the last few weeks.  I can't tell you how much your support has meant to us both.

Sorry not to have been around lately.  I have been checking the boards for a couple of mins a day and sending a few personals to some of you but have not been able to post properly.  I ended up being ambulanced into hospital on Thursday 15th with a massive bleed.  They were all convinced I'd lost number 2 and my cervix was even open.  I kept telling them my baby was still in there, and eventually they gave me a scan and were shocked to find out I was right.  The clots they'd pulled out and the bleeding (TMI sorry) had been so copious they really didn't hold out any hope.  I was kept in till Saturday and then they sent me home, telling me to come back when (not if) it happened again.  Apparently the first baby's m/c was still going on and every time the uterus tried to get rid of some of it, the cervix opened and number 2 was put at risk.  You wouldn't believe how much blood there can be from one little baby!!!!  

I was put on complete bedrest till yesterday and when I went for a scan they pronounced a miracle and told us they think the crisis is over.  I am still bleeding a little but they think there are no more big clots and I have been told I can get up now.  Today is the first day I've been up most of the day in nearly two weeks - it's wonderful!!!!!  My gp is very supportive and has suggested I take another week to rest up before going back to work, for which I'm grateful.

Now for you guys:

Lisa - Glad to see how well you seem to be.  I hope your turn will come very very soon.  You really deserve it!

Cesca -    on your   I am delighted for you.  I'll see you on the 1st Tri thread

AlmaMay and Crusoe - I always tested early and wasn't always brave enough to admit it.  Try to stay   though till test day, cos there have been a few who only got their BFPs on the official day.  I know you want to know now, but that's why the 2ww is such a s**t!! Keeping everything crossed for both of you.    

Dawn - Try to stay hopeful hon.  I know its hard but there is still a chance.  I am sending you hugs and loads of      

Nikki - Good luck hon.  I really hope you strike it lucky this time.  You've been wonderful!!!  XXXXXXXXX

Lesley - so sorry to hear what's going on - having to take drugs that mess you up is such a downer.  I hope this works this time.

To all the rest of you I send love and hugs and best wishes for speedy BFPs, short 2wws and short donor waiting times.

I am going to move over to the 1st Trimester board as a regular, but will probably be around and reading on here too, although I may not post as often.  I can't sit at the computer too long and have to reduce my time on FF somehow.  

Love and      
Elissa XXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Elissa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You sure have one miracle little fighter baby in there!  What an amazing story - I know how hard it must have been for you to lose one of your twins, and go through all of this with the other..... but still so wonderful to hear of how that little baby is going nowhere!
Take it easy .... 


Dawn thinking of you - what a torrid time for you - i remember well how anxiety driven all those tests and bloods and scans can be and my heart goes out to you during this time .... please know there are so many of us willing you on, and thinking of you

Crusoe and Almamay i've only one thing to say to both of you - ITS TOOOOOOOOOOOOO EARLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## hola69

Elissa, wow what a fantastic story am so pleased for you sweetheart and it is so wonderful that you still have one..make sure that you get plenty of bedrest..Understand re time on the computer I seem to spend all my life on it   Good luck and Ill check in on you from time to time. xxx

Crusoe and Alm,a May...try not to be too despondant it is early and you never know..lots of hugs and  

Dawn..so very sorry to hear of the bad news..thinking of you lots and sending you tons of  ..take time to think what you want to do..I understand as several times both me and Dh have wanted to get off this merry go round and have a normal life..will see how I feel after next go....thinking of you and tons of hugs...

Love Lesley


----------



## Newday

Elissa

I am so sorry that you have had to go through this.

But you have one fighter in there don't you.

Take care rest up and I look forward to hearing good news

Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Going to try my best to do some personals tonight.

Dawn, I really hope that Friday's scan has some good news for you, it must be so hard to bear at the moment, take care. 

Elissa, you are really having a rough time too at the moment, I'm so glad that the bleeding is coming to an end.  Hope the rest of your pregnancy is smooth and you get to enjoy it.

Crusoe and Almamay, as others have said you still have about 5 days before officially testing, so I hope its just because you've tested to early.  I'm sure I've read on here previously that there have been women who do hpts a couple of days before and get a neg, then find that it is a positive on the testing day.  

Nikki, good luck with your trip to Ceram this weekend, keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

Lesley jane - hope you are feeling a little better today, its awful when you know what side effects medication give you, and you still have to take them.  

Quick question - Does anyone know how long it is between finding a possible donor and getting "the plan" from Ruth??

Love to everyone else.

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Cesca!!!!  Wooooooowwweeeeeeee!!!!!  That is just fab news!        Enjoy, you deserve it so much. xxxxxxxxxx

Crusoe - feel awful for you.  I know everyone has said this but, you can't tell until the "real" test.  Please keep up with the meds.  You never know.  Anyway, if it's not good news, which I hope it is, then it's just that numbers game and you will soon be in with another shout.  I think 3 embies with PGD is terrific news and, to me, that doesn't smell of dodgy sperm but good sperm. Hang in there and thinking of you.  Giggles is right, the IM won't want to refund you a penny!  They'll make it happen. xxxxxxxxxxxx

LesleyJane - I am so sorry things aren't that great for you at present.  You've been so excited and positive about tx and now this little set-back.  I am sure your body will adjust to the drugs having had them before.  Look forward to the IM appointment on the 25th and I'm sure they will reassure you that, when your body is ready, they will be able to assist you very quickly. xxxxxxxxxxx

Ms Minerva - hi to you! Sorry you've been down and I did miss you!  Chooks are good, hope yours are too!  Get well soon. xxxxxxx

Jennifer - lovely to see you posting!  Hope motherhood is all you dreamed! xxxxx

Nikki - sending you masses of   for the next few days.  Thinking of you. xxxxxxxxxx

EartheKit -            Thinking of you. xxxxxxxxxxxx

AlmaMay - very sad to read your post.  Again, one can't tell until that official test.  I am so sad to read what you've been through.  Words fail me.  I am hoping and praying that this is your time, despite that blasted hpt. xxxxxxx 

Giggles - lovely to hear from you.  You are always so cheerful, despite the lows you've experienced, bless you.  Love and hugs to you and DH. xxxxxxxxxx

Elissa - my heart stopped when I read your post.  However, I am delighted all is well now.  As Safarigirl says, you've one tough babe in there!  You rest up and stay peaceful and serene.  Keep intouch and I hope the rest of your pregnancy is a ball.  xxxxxxx

LaraB - I can't help with your question but want to say hi anyway!  Good luck. xxxxxx

Misty - thinking of you. xxxxx

Debs (RSMum) thanks for your lovely IM (will reply when time as working socks off and finding it hard to keep up) xxxxxxxx

Safarigirl   xxxxxxx

Dawn - I can feel the hurt from my PC just reading your postings.  This should not be happening and I can't tell you enough how sorry I am.  Let's hope that, even if it's a slim chance, all is ok.  I can't find the right words and the only ones that spring to mind are expletives.  Gutted for you.  Bless you and I am thinking of you (you were the reason I logged on).      xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck to anyone of the 2ww and i'm too tired to remember who you are, so sorry!!!!!  Forgive me.....almost asleep at my laptop. xxxxxxxx  Can anyone help me?  Who's testing next?  I know it's my dear friend Crusoe......AlmaMay.......then?  xxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Lara, i see you are off to ceram in aug/sept - me tooooooooo!!!!!        I think Ruth is busy working on the plans as we speak so watch your mailbox!!!!  I heard news of donor mid last week and I know ruth is busy getting the plan together for me  ......


AJ -    

Earthekitt - hope you enjoying room service in Poland and glad to hear of those embies snuggling in as we speak!!!
heres the old baby dance coming your way!!!!
      with lashings of baby dust for good measure


----------



## Lara B

Thanks Safarigirl, its getting really exciting already, isn't it.  We got the call on Thursday.

Lara x


----------



## Jennifer

AlmaMay, Crusoe and Dawn - Special hugs to you from me   I think of you often


----------



## casey

Hi girls - just popped home to shower and change 

dd's op was NOT a success         the drs have said the destruction of her hip joint is irrepairable and this has all sorts of implications for future tx on her leg etc - 
we are totally devasted   with this news and my BFN i don't think i can cry anymore     

good luck to all the 2ww's and testers 

dawn -    thinking of you x

elissa - thinking of you too 

sorry cant do any more personals - too knackered and upset 
caseyxx


----------



## Jennifer

Casey - I am so sorry about dds op   Sending hugs   And a bfn too, you must be feeling dreadful.  Please know we are all thinking of you xx xx


----------



## safarigirl

Casey darling i am so very very sorry, so much for you to deal with all at once..... i dont know what to say but my heart is sore for you, please know you are in my thoughts and i will thinking and sending special healing energy for you and your family.
always here if you need to talk....
Sending you some rainbows as its the most magical and hopeful sign i know ....


----------



## cesca

Casey  you are really having to deal with such a lot recently. Sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## AlmaMay

Casey - I'm so sad for you and your family.  Keep strong if you can and post here for support if you can't.


----------



## Bel

Casey,

So sorry. Thinking of you.

Love,

Bel,xx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 13:57Crusoe,

You're mailbox is full!!

Bel,xx


----------



## nikkiank

Casey

So sorry to see your post my lovely.  Sending huge hugs...    

Thinking of you and your family.
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Newday

Casey

I am so very sorry to hear about your daughter    

Love Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I popped in to say thank-you to you all for all your supportive and kind words. I tested again this morning and the result is still negative. I know I have to hang on until Monday for the blood test and I will keep on with all the drugs but although I keep hoping I am fairly sure this cycle is not going to be the one.  
I feel pretty disillusioned with the whole thing. This is my 3rd  fresh donor egg cycle and although these were not all with IM, IM obviously consider 3 to be the optimum amount needed to achieve an ongoing pregnancy. My DH try and reconcile this by discounting the first go in the UK which because they didn't use ICSI  produced only 1 poor quality embie and by saying we were partially successful last time because we did at least get pregnant but I do worry about this diminishing returns thing. Perhaps I am just one of the minority of people that DE cannot help! Hopefully I just feel like this now because of all the drugs and hormones and my optomisim will return soon. I had just so hoped to be pregnant again by the time my Ceram baby was due in July!

Anyway what I wanted to say was THANK-YOU all for your encouragement and caring. Many of my "real" friends have dropped by the wayside recently. I was very, very hurt by some of the reactions I had to my miscarriage and consequently have decided some people I considered friends aren't really. I rely on all of you on FF so much and your kindness and generosity (often when things are difficult for yourselves) is wonderful.

Dawn - I will be thinking of you tomorrow for your scan. You have truly had the most horrendous time. I can completely understand the injustice you feel and the hole you feel not having children will leave in your life. I am sure you can't contemplate another attempt at the moment, some time away from IVF may be helpful. Emotional pain does heal a little with time and perhaps in a few months time you will feel strong enough to either try again or to make some positive changes to your life.  

Casey - I don't know what to say to you. You too have had so much to deal with and must wonder how much you have to endure. I send your family lots of love and strength to get through this together.  

Elissa - Your story is inspiring and terrifying at the sametime. I am so glad and relieved that your baby is still with you and growing stronger and bigger every day.    

Alma-May - how are things with you today? Praying that you get the BFP you deserve.

AJ - I know you are so busy at the moment so thanks for taking the time out to write you long postwhich includes something personal for just about everyone. How do you do it?

GG - thanks for your IM - I will reply to you soon.

Bel - thanks for your constant support. I think we understand each other only too well!! By the way I have emptied my inbox a bit, but I have been sent so many inspiring messages over the months and there are so many I want to keep it is hard to find any to get rid of.

Nikki - good luck at Ceram next week.    

Lara - great news you have a donor!!!

Must go now as my 87 year old grandmother reminded me this morning I do have baby Bertie to love. Bertie has been to the groomers this morning for the full works. He has been stripped and literally come back a different dog. He has gone from black to light brown and tubby to a real slim jim. I have been given a huge lump of his fur in a carrier bag!!!!! It is for the birds apparently but would make a far better toupee in my opinion. I might save it - I have been thinking DH is thinning a little on top!!  

Love and thanks to you all

Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## Elissa

Casey - I am so so sorry to hear about dd's operation.  That on top of your BFN must be so hard to deal with.  We are all here for you and hope that you feel stronger soon.     

Safarigirl - Glad to hear your tx will be soon.  You are always so kind and supportive for others it is time your own luck changed.  I really hope this is your cycle.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes and       and    Aug/Sept will be here before you know it!

Crusoe - Hang on in there.  Remember you just never know.      

AlmaMay - Same goes for you      

Dawn - Thinking of you for tomorrow.  Everything is still crossed.  I do hope you're wrong and that your little one is waiting to be seen.       

Nikki - Sticky vibes and         Hope this is the one!!!!! 

Lara - so glad to hear you have a donor. Hope this is your turn.      

Lesley - Hope today finds you feeling more positive.  Hoping the drugs don't have the same effect this time round.      

Jo (Earthe Kitt) - Hope all is well.  Sticky vibes and      

To everyone else lots of love, hugs and  
Elissa XXXX


----------



## Newday

just to let you know not going for scan tomorrow

No need rushing to find out what we already know and it#s easier with work.

Thanks for all the good wishes

Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn -    
Thinking of you


----------



## Lara B

Casey, sorry to hear about your dd's operation, thinking of you and your family.  

Dawn, will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Crusoe, fingers crossed you are wrong  

Love Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Our lovely forum is full of sadness this week.  I am so sorry to those who are hurting and sad.

Dawn, my heart goes out to you.  x

Casey, how much can one bear?  It all seems so unfair.  I am so sorry, very sorry. x

Crusoe, I am simply gutted for you.  It is utterly disappointing and so unfair.  I shall have to give you a stern talking to though by IM if you don't mind......  there is no magical number "3" for the amount of goes we have.  You can get pregnant.  Wait to see what the IM say and suggest.  I am so sorry sweetheart.  I've been thinking of you, Dawn and Casey all day.  Love to you all. xxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone, 

well Im her bouncing back    feeling much better and more positive..sometimes think i need a slap   Anyway IM have contacted me today and all is ok we can still go ahead but Dr. O is going to have a chat and prescribe the ''dreaded'' medication when we go on 25th July..But hey Im a fighter and it s not going to get me down as I want to do this so much and feel positive this time..anyway less about me and more about you guys..


Casey - sweetheart what can I say except if you were here right now Id give you a great big hug..So sorry your having such a tough time..hope your DD will be ok and thinking of you...


Dawn..hope your ok hun..thinking of you and lots of hugs  

Crusoe and AlmaMay- wishing you tonnes of love and luck...you never know.. Crusoe remember that ladyblue got preggers after more than 3 attempts..you never know xxx

Eillisa.. thanks for the kind words..hope your ok?? xxxx

Lara ( thanks and feeling better now ) and safari girl..good luck and best wishes for your trip...xxx

Giggly - I echoe AJ's words excatly..youre an inspiration and I really hope you get your dream as you deserve it so much...


AJ- thanks ever so much for the lovely words..think I was wallowing there for a while    Am back on track today tho!! Hope your ok and when are you out at IM..finding it hard to keep track of everyones progress...losin me marbles I think  

Ms Minerva- great to hear from you..we missed you and sorry to hear you have been feeling down..hope youre ok now?? Love and hugs xxx

Rsmum- hope youre ok and speak soon xxx


Well I had my hair done today and decided to go for it and have a light blonde..i feel a bit like ady warhol..every time I look inthe mirror its a bit of a shock!! Hope i get used to it..   

Love and hugs to you all..to all the 2ww tons of    

Nite nite xxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Casey,my heart goes out to you lovey,it's all so much for you to bear.Sending you & your family massive hugs XXX

Dawn-thinking of you,you're having such a harrowing time x

Crusoe-i really wish those hpts would change for you(i was in a similar situation last week),I pray the situation changes,but if not i am sure the IM will pull out all the stops for you xxx

I'm sorry if i don't express myself well at the moment,i am still coming to terms with the bfn last week,but slowly feeling myself again,starting to mull things over re what next?

Love & hugs to all,Becca XXX


----------



## lmr

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me popping into this forum. I'm completely new to this site, but not to the fertility war unfortunately. I have just had my 2nd BFN post ICSI (4th if you include 4DIUI). We have male factor after a vasectomy.
DH has suggested going abroad for our next treatment. He suggests Belgium he reckons he has read somewhere that t the clinics there have the best succes rates. 
Does anyone here have any experience there? I see quite a few of you are getting treatment in Spain. Please any helpful info about clinics abroad would be great. I'm ready to hear all the negatives as well as positives. There's no point going into this with your eyes shut, is there?
Thanks in advance.
L.


----------



## safarigirl

Lmr welcome to our thread - you've probably seen the link below, but i know it discusses some of the clinics in belguim

You could perhaps do a search (using the search key) to see if somone has written on clinics in belguim somewhere ..... 
there is a clinic (overseas) review section which you might find helpful

However, do join us, always here to chat, share stories, advice and a good old shoulder when needed.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61735.10.html


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies
Elissa what a fright you have had.  I hope your fighter settles in nicely now for the duration.

Casey - sorry sorry to here about DDs operation.

ALma May- hang in there- just a few days now.  And Louise too!
I have just started 2 ww and already  want to test!!  ( I am only 4 dp4dt)
I guess if I had the money and they wouldlet me I would probably even go for a blood test every day until I had to give up all hope.  I am going to try to wait it out this time.  Here ( Chania) she says you should test from ET but in past I always did from EC when I had transfers 1-3 days after EC.  And do all of you count the ET day or the next day as day one?  Just wondering.

So sorry to hear so much sadness here..this is such a busy thread and so hard to keep up but I am trying.  It really is a rollercoaster ride we have all paid to have.  I hope all of us can be laughing and smiling when the ride ends. 

All the best,
b123


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Girls - just a quickie from me as dinner is on the table.

Back from Warsaw with 3 very good quality embies on board - I have the pictures and they are absolutely beautiful.
Donor sperm came from Denmark, I'm told I can log onto the site and get more donor details than I already have but I think I have enough for now - I wondered why they were charging me E200 for donor sperm 
I even got the egg donors first name - it's a lovely name so if I do get pregnant and have a girl I may use it.

Looks like there's been a bit of a rough time on the boards in my absence,

Casey - so sorry about your dd's op not going so well

Elissa - wow - that baby is hanging in there

Almamay and Crusoe - sorry your early tests aren't showing good news - maybe things will change over the next few days.
I've decided that rather than test early I'm going to hang out til testing day and not do any early tests, just delude myself and enjoy being "pregnant"
Almamay you're right - no one ever gets told off for testing early if it's +ve - we're applying double standards here aren't we?

Just a quick question - I'm sure I read somewhere that embies cannot just "fall out" and there was a sound reason for this. Can anyone remind me what the reason was as I'm torturing myself into believieng they're already fallen out and I'm wasting my time.
I keep checking down the loo for them   

Thanks to all who IM'med me - your suppors and encouragement really does help

Love to everyone else

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Jo, sounds like you have some good quality embryos on board there! Someone once told me to imagine embryos  in the womb as like currants in a peanut butter sandwich, apparently the womb is very thick and sticky and they can't fall out, hope that helps.

I have been AWOL for a while due to nasty virus, left me feeling down, mentally and physically.

I will catch up with all the posts soon, I promise!

Jules


----------



## safarigirl

Jo - welcome back - those embies are in there!!!!!  Trust me ....  Have a restful and enjoyable weekend.

Jules good to have you back again .... hope you feeling better

b123 thinking of you during 2ww .... and all others, hoping for lashings of good news soon on this board.

hope eveyrone has a good weekend and enjoys the sunshine


----------



## hola69

Hi all,

gosh its quiet on her today...hope everyone is ok and just enjoying the sunshine..

B123 - good luck in the 2ww..  

Jo/Earthe- fantastic news - hers wishing you tons of luck and a fab 2ww..lots of love and hugs..think im going to do the same as you and wait for testing when its my turn...xxx

Becca- read your profile..youve had a tough time of it..thinking of you and hope you get some good luck soon..love and hugs xxx

Right my chinese is here so byeeeee

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hey just a quick one.

Earthe Kitt - I went to see Alice Domar speak tonight (author of Conquering Infertility good book) and she was talking about exactly your fears about embies falling out.  She said that people tend to visualise the womb as an empty baloon but it is flat and when she said this she put her hands together to show what she was talking about.  

 to everybody else.

I'm testing tomorrow as it would be 2 weeks from collection for these little frosties I had transfered.  

Almamay


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie from me.....I have been busy but thinking of you all, especially.......

Becca   Misty   Crusoe (good luck sweetheart, hope you're wrong)   RS Mum   Bel   Dawn   Hem   Giggles   AlanElaine   Casey   LesleyJane   AlmaMay (good luck sweetheart)  Atticus  Jewel  Elissa  (hope all is cruising well for you now.)

Good luck to all you testers.....Lillia, Crusoe (please, please....but if it's not, it will be next time), AlmaMay (good luck tomorrow sweets), anyone who I've temporarily overlooked? xxxxx 

EartheKit - 3 wonderful embies....and from Danish sperm, woooooowwweeee!  Go girl, go!  Wishing you lots and lots of           (no, not teddy bears!  BABIES!) xxxxxxxxxxx

Ms Minerva - hope you are bouncing back to full health. xxxx

Nikki - hope EC and ET went well.  Sending you tons of   xxxxx

I'm on my patches, scan next Tuesday......I'll be off soon I hope!  More importantly, hopefully we'll have some embies to transfer as we're having PGD!  xxx

ps EartheKit, what AlmaMay says is correct.  The womb is flat and both sides lie together, emcompassing the embies.  It is not hollow but closed, like holding both palms of your hands together flat.  They can't fall out.  Dr Walker at the IM said there is no gravity in there - it is closed and a vacumn. xxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Good morning ladies,

I am only an occasional poster on ff but believe me I log on about half a dozen times a day to try and keep track of what is happening. 

Tomorrow I jet of to Spain to Ceram and at the moment so today will be busy with last minute packing and purchases and cleaning the house so it is half presentable for the house sitter.

I am really looking forward to meeting up with NikkiAnk my cycle buddy when I am in Spain.

Cesca it was really lovely meeting you yesterday. Hopefully we can meet up again some time when I get back from Spain.

I will really miss all of you lovely ladies whilst I am away.

Sending you all best wishes and positive vibes

Helen
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Morning Radnorgirl.......you are a regular as far as I'm concerned!!!!!  (More's the pity and let's hope your trip to Ceram proves to take you off this thread for good!)         Enjoy meeting the lovely Nikki too.......so envious, she's a darling.  Wishing you all the very best Radnorgirl! Love, AJ xxxxx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Ladies

AJ.... I don't know how you remember everyone!    I am still here - I fly early tomorrow morning.  I am still waiting to hear if all is well with my donor as she had her first scan sometime yesterday - have just had to pop some rescue remedy and have been to the loo about 3 times already this morning!!   Anyway.... getting prepared to wave to  you over the mountains!    

Radnorgirl....  I will see you out there!   

Earthe Kitt..... congratulations and   

Crusoe, Almamay and everyone else who is testing whilst I'm away      

B123... lots of luck on your 2ww   

Dawn & Casey   sending you huge hugs.

lmr ... welcome  

Jules - get well soon!  

To the millions of you that I know I have missed please accept my apologies but I am sending you all    and    at whatever stage you are.

Thank you for all your support.  
Speak in a week or so
much love
Nikki xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

scan this morning showed pwhat we expected. Seems that most has come away but there is still alittle bit left which should come away when I stop the meds.

I probably won't be posting again for a while IF at all as I have promised DH I will have a break from it all.

I just want to wish everyone good luck and all the best. 

Also thanks you for all the support theres been on here

Take Care

Love Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn
I am so so sorry words can not describe
I was paying for your all last night and had hoped things would have been different

Lot of love 

Helen


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn,

I'm so very sorry    I hope that this cycle finishes quickly and painlessly and you are able to gain your physical and emotional strength back very soon.  A break from IF can really help.  DH and I travelled last year after our the BFN after our first ICSI.  It does help.  Take care of yourself.

x,
Almamay


----------



## Elissa

Dawn -      

Nikki - Good luck hon.  Your turn this time!              and lots of sticky vibes

Helen (Radnorgirl) - same goes for you              and lots of sticky vibes

Crusoe and AlmaMay - I really hope things change for you both by Monday.  Everything is crossed      

Lmr - hi there.  Have used Institut Marques (IM) in Barcelona and like it a lot.  I will be happy to give you more info if you decide you want to look at Spain.  Don't know anything about Belgium tho sorry.  Good luck wherever you go

Jo and B123 - Good luck to you both.  Everythinbg crossed that this is the cycle to make your dreams come true.         and sticky vibes to you both.

Jules - hope you're now on the mend hon. Feel better soon  

Becca - good to see you posting.  Hope you are feeling a bit stronger this week.   

Lesley - try to stay   and hope that Dr. O just gives you a big grin and not a bag of meds   I know its wishful thinking but hey.... plenty of time to worry when you get there  

As for me - I'm still hanging in there.  Had some strange pains yesterday but as no fresh bleeding followed I'm choosing to stay   . I believe OP is still in there fighting and will continue to adamantly believe that until proven otherwise.  

Was a bit miffed (to put it very politely    ) when the tilers for our new kitchen floor and walls let us down for the 2nd time on Thurs and Fri.  It looks like we'll never finish it!  I just wish they'd called to tell us instead of just not showing up.     Well if that's the only thing I have to moan about - what am I complaining for?  

Hope you all have a lovely day in this beautiful sunshine.  I'll be going for my 1st sunbathe since the m/c at about 3.30pm for half an hour - it should be a bit cooler by then.

Love and hugs
Elissa XXXXXXX


----------



## AlmaMay

Another BFN for me


----------



## alanelaine

Sorry to hear your news AlmaMay.  Every time I see a negative result it leaves me feeling so sad.  Thinking of you at this difficult time

Elaine


----------



## Newday

Alma mya

so sorry hun.

Well I thought I'd let you all know the final sting in the tail.

Had hcg today and it has gone up from 1293 to 2800 Monday til today!

Doc is convinced I have miscarried but is now worried it might be an ectopic!

I have to stop all meds and go to the General Hosp for a scan and another blood test on Wed.

Hoping I miscarry naturall y by then

Love to all Dawn


----------



## nikkiank

Dawn... so sorry - sending you huge hugs and hope that it isn't ectopic my lovely.  

Almamay - sorry for your bfn  

love Nikki xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn & Almamay

I am so sorry for the hurt and pain that you are going through. 

It's at times like this I wish I was religous and could I quote meaningful verses from the bible to provide comfort and strength - but I'm not religous - the only thing that I can quote is the first few lines of Macbeth from my English 'O' level which isn't much use to anyone.

Look after yourselves

Helen
xx


----------



## Fidget

Dawn Hunni,

I am so sorry sweetie   please take care of yourself. I hope for your sake it isnt ectopic  

Almamay So sorry sweetie 

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Alma  - hunny so so sorry about you BFN - it is very hard and very sad for you and dh - thinking of you xxxx  

Dawn - so sorry for you and dh too - you are going thru thru such an awful time - i really hope it is not ectopic xxx   

Just popped home from the hospital - thank you for all your kind words i really helps to know ive always got somewhere to go to for comfort and to gather my strength 

dd is in quite a lot of pain and i have had to be quite confrontational about appropriate pain management and pain relief   - what is it about drs and hospitals that makes us feel so disempowered     - but she is on the mend and i hope to see another of her consultants on mon about the longer term implications   

caseyxx


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn and Almamay - so very very sorry for both of you.

Almamay I have been reading your beautifully written diary, and i had so hoped for you ....

I have a book, I use in times of difficulty, its called "A guide for the advanced soul - a book of insight" by Susan Hayward.... it asks you to hold a problem in your mind, open the book to any page and there will be your answer (mine is now a battered old copy from years of using ....)

I thought about you both, wanting like so many some comforting words, knowing my book would give me what i cant say

This is its answer:

See every difficulty
as a challenge
a stepping stone
and never be defeated
by anything
or anyone

Eileen Caddy
The Dawn of change

sad heart, loving thoughts to you both


----------



## kone

Dawn and Almamay so  very sorry to hear your news  
Good luck and lots of    to all of you on the 2ww
Nikkiank and radnor girl all the best of luck for your treatment
Love and luck to you all
Katherine


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ok girls, we are back in business, so here is a quick roll call!

We have apparently lost about 3 weeks worth of posts, due to the evil, evil, hackers who attacked FF  

AJ - how are you hun? Been thinking about you, so want to hear your news.

Jo - how many on board?

Me? I Decap on Friday!

Jules
xxx


----------



## alanelaine

OK, so we're back after the big wait.

Anybody with any news; good or bad?

We're making plans to go back to AV for some tests firstly then for another cycle.

How is everybody else?


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Aboadies,

I've missed you.  

AJ - What's happening?  I don't have your number, I thought I did.  

Almamay


----------



## dianne

AJ 
Hope you are ok 
Di x


----------



## casey

YAY we are back     and am i glad to be back amongst friends   

just for the roll call - iam waiting for Af so i can decap and go for FET - but no sign yet 

can't wait to catch up and so so hope its good news for those who were on a 2ww    

caseyxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Casey,

I am taking BCP, told to stop them after I have my Decap injection on Friday, guess it is a different protocol.

Desperate to hear some good news on here!

Jules


----------



## Clara Rose

I have been to my wonderful new clinic in Reno, Nevada - everything is set for my egg transfer on 29th September.


----------



## badger b

Hii everyone,

have missed you all!!!!!!

AJ, how are you hon?

Clara rose,

great news about Nevada,good luck for the 29th sept   

HI casey,willing af on her way for you!

Ms Minerva,good luck with friday,hope et isnt too far away

Alanelaine,hope tests go well then you can get back on the road with AV.



My news is i have a  !
11 days after et i had some brown blood(sorry tmi),but only slightly.tested day after,with a predictor test(never again)!was v faint.Tested again yesterday with a clearblue,very strong positve straight away.had blood test today but wont get results back till tomorrow.Please all say a prayer that my levels are good,im very nervous!

Hope everyone is ok,been having cold turkey form the site!


Badger


----------



## Clara Rose

Badger, many congrats on your BFP! 

It's very quiet on here...I'm desperate to hear everyone's news! Any more BFPs to report?


----------



## Veroy

Congratulations Badger!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is lovely news!!!!!!!!!

I Too have really missed FF even though am mostly a lurker and rarely post these days.

Enjoy your pregnancy

Love    Verona    x


----------



## brownowl23

HI everyone

Chekcing in. Iam 15 days away from DEIVF in South Africa. Stating progynova wednesday, already had lupron shot. 

Chris


----------



## dianne

Chris 
I will be watching with interest  
I bet you are counting the days 
So hope all goes well

Dianne x


----------



## Marina

Well done Badger   praying for a very strong beta for you

Hows AJ, what was your result, keep thinking about you, this site went down the same day as my ET, I had 3 embies put back, but as of today HPT was a negative  , but I have to confirm it on wednesday with blood test.

Hello to everyone else, best wishes

Marina


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sod the roll call, here's a BFH from me!

BIG FAT HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[br]: 31/07/06, 23:49Well, some things never change- still managed to stuff that post up! Pressed enter by accident- doh!

Welcome back hugs to everyone and especially to those people who've worked day and night to get us back online. We  you...

No news from me apart from going on hols this weekend for 3 weeks so will be without FF for ages (but v v relaxed). I have a v clean house and did all my jobs, caught up with friends and family but PLEASE let this be the only FF drought for the foreseeable- I missed you all!!!

Badger B- so happy for you, hun. A BFP and you had to wait to share it with us! 
Marina- hoping it all changes for you, there's still time.
Brownowl- with you all the way, hun. See you in chat sometime now that we can have a chat again!
ClaraRose- Sept will be here before you know it, best of luck, hun.
Mrs M- you're as sad as me posting on Care forum! Not long at all for you now- everything crossed.
AJ- bet you'll be glad FF is back too. Speak soon.xxxx
Dianne- hi there Lister lady!
AlanElaine- nice to have plans. Best of luck to you both   
Casey- reckon it's your turn for some good news. Hope DD is ok too xx

Hi to everyone else and really looking forward to hearing all your news. 
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Fidget

Ladies,

As most of you are aware we have lost some of our posts from approx the last 3 weeks postings........ hackers     Dont really think they would want to let us know who they are are!! I can see a large mob of very angry hormonal women chasing them with big bats!!! anyway i digress.........

Please can you look at the list at the front of this thread and remind me of any changes that have been made that I need to put back? If you send me a pm I will do my best to get the list as up to date as possible really quickly  

I hope your all doing ok?

Badger great news hunni!! Enjoy the next 8 mths  

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Ladies,

I am so glad that we are back up on line. I have missed you all soooooooooooooooo much.

Badger congratulations honey!!!

love

Helen
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Gosh...I've missed you all!!

AJ - Been thinking of you so much. How are you hun? I wished I'd had your number over the last week. lots of love,xxx

Badger - Well done Hunni!!! Congratulations...hope you have a great result today.xx

Gigglygirl - Have a wonderful holiday. Where are you going, anywhere nice??

Marina - Hoping the result is changes by tomorrow. Thinking of you,xxx

Ms Minerva - Good luck!! xxxx

Crusoe - How you doing? I've missed you,x

Hi to all FF buddies, wow it's great to be back!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## HEM

Hi all,


You don't realise how much you miss Fertility Friends when it is not there and how much it can become part of your life
helping you through the maze of fertility treatment.

My Frozen Egg Transfer is 28th August and the clinic have given me a schedule to work to for that date, just got to hope my body does what the schedule tells it to.

I am so pleased even though I understand FET have got a lower sucess rate - it gives you somthing to work for - though trying not to get over excited about it all. I have spoken to a lady at my UK clinic and she said once they have thawed they stand about the same chance as fresh - let's hope for a successful thaw.

Helen x


----------



## Paxi

It's fantastic to see this back on.  Congratulations Badger!  AJ - desperate for news!    Love Kitty


----------



## bluebell

I know I haven't been around much on Abroadies, but just wanted to say a huge fat sloppy hello to all of you, and to wish you all the very, very best.  I miss you all, and hope to meet up with some of you in Stratford, if I am able to come.  If I had time I would LOVE to be able to keep up with FF more.
Dying to know AJ's news.
Lots of love from Bluebell xxxx  
PS New pics of Ria in my gallery.


----------



## beanie10

Hello Ladies,

I'm not one for posting very often but I have a little story to tell.............................

DH and I had been waiting for a donor for a while because we are both RH neg, well a donor was found and we went out to Spain in May, unfortunately the donor ovulated before EC, as you can imagine we were gutted.

Well the lovely Ruth found us another donor and we went out in July, we had some hiccups on the way and I though it was never going to happen.

EC happenned on the 17th July and I had 2 lovely embryo's put back on the 19th, DH was lovely and did everything for me.

Well the good news is I got a BFP yesterday, my HCG is 233 which I think is OK, I'm still in shock, but can't stop smiling. Funny thing is I have had no symptoms other than nausea.

Good luck to everyone

hugs
Beanie


----------



## Rosalind

Beanie, WOW What wonderful news.
It just goes to show that with IVF, one day your life comes crashing down and the next things
aren't quite so bad, Well done.

We are off to CERAM 16th August and i'm cr**ping myself.
We are trying again with my eggs but we will see what happens the maybe onto Donor.
Anyway well done to all you clever girls and big  to all of you who are feeling sad.
Roz


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

I've missed lurking on the site and thought it was time to get back into posting properly.  

Roz - not long until the 16th, hope you have started packing?

Badger & Beanie - congratulations on your BFP!  Way to go girls ....

Bluebell - I don't know why but your name has conjured up this image of you sitting in a blue frock looking like Miss Ellie from Dallas!  How far off the track am I!!!  

HEM/Helen - so happy to hear of your up and coming FET this month.  

AJ - thinking of you lots.  

Me news - we are talking about next treatment, although the prospect I find is terrifying in some ways. We'll see how things go.

Hi to everyone else on the thread - you know who you are!  I will try to keep up with posts from now on. 

Take care everyone,
Love & hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Boy am I glad that FF is back online!!  I've been checking everyday, like was said earlier, you don't realise how much you need it until its not available.  Grrrr to those hackers  

Just wanted to post a quickie to say Hi to everyone.  Congrats to Badger and Beanie on your BFP's.  You must both be over the moon.

Roz, good luck for the 16th - hope your own eggs work well for you.

Helen, hope your FET goes well and you join the list of BFPs.

I'm having my downreg injection today, finally feels like we're doing something towards the IVF.  Then its following the plan from now on.

I'll try to post later

Lara x


----------



## bluebell

HUGE congrats to Badger and Beanie !!

        

Well done !!!
Bluebell xxx
PS Had to laugh at the Dallas image !!  If only !  Sorry to disappoint.  I'll have to go out and get a blue frock.  I do sit on rocks quite often.  Ooops, have to be careful what I say !


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi ladies

delighted to see you are all posting again!!  I missed you all very much.

Congratulations to Beanie and Badger.  Its great to get back to some good news, hope it continues.

Thank you to everyone for all their recent kind words and good wishes and I will PM back to you soon.

I'm recovering from the recent etopic (thank god for keyhold surgery).  I ended up with laryngitis last week, think I'm just very rundown at the moment. 

anyway hope to return for my precious snowbabies a little later in the year.  Maybe someday i'll get to be pregnant and bring my babies home...

Hope you are all keeping well and hurry up AJ with some news.  We are all thinking of you now!!!

PurpleChick!!


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Thank goodness FF is back I have been slowly losing the plot with out all of you to keep me sane.

How wonderful to come back to 2   Congratulations Badger and Beanie    

Bel- I have been thinking about you so much. I hope you were able to celebrate your birthday without dwelling too much on what might have been. We will both get there in the end!!  

HEM - great news that you are going ahead with FET soon. Don't get too hung up on success rates (easy for me to say I know) there have been some fantastic successes here recently from FET. You just never know which of those embies (fresh or frozen) is going to stick around.

Roz good luck at Ceram - only a couple of weeks to go. 

Good luck to Lara - you have been waiting so patiently for your turn and now it is almost here 

Purplechick - I am so sorry about your ectopic. It is no wonder you have felt rundown as a result. Take very good care of yourself and look to the future.

I know AJ's result but it is for her to tell you not me. AJ I am sending you lots and lots of love.

As for me - looks like we will be back at IM for mid September. Part of me says "bring it on" and part of me is frightened to death of another BFN.

Has anyone like me found they have lost or are losing friends as a result of their infertility. I used to be close friends with a an ex-colleague from work. Last week I heard via another colleague that she is having her baby christened and that "I wouldn't want to go would I?" The fact is I don't want to go to a christening at the moment as I would find it too upsetting but I do resent finding out about the christening and being told I don't want to go via a 3rd party. This so called friend hasn't contacted me since before my miscarriage and although I have emailed her to wish her a wonderful day for the christening and to say don't be afraid to talk to me direct I haven't heard anything back from her.
Another "friend" at work has *totally* ignored the fact I have had a miscarriage my recent BFN and that am continuing to have IVF but last week when I had a minor cold she was all over me with sympathy. I just don't get some people. I don't bang on about my problems to them and I don't expect cards and flowers from them but I did expect a few kind words after the miscarriage and a continuing friendship from them but it seems I am now some sort of alien species they don't know how to relate to. My DH says the incredible support I have received from FF has raised my expectations of my friends too high but I don't think so. Has anyone experienced anything similar?

Soooooooooo glad to be able to talk to you all again.

Love to all
Crusoe xxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Quick question - hope someone is on who can answer - just sorting out the downreg injection and am panicking a bit because the needle seems to be a lot longer than those I've had in the past with buserelin (there were 2 needles but this one is the shortest at about 1inch long).

Can anyone reassure me this is ok?

Lara


----------



## Marina

Hi Crusoe

yes, its been happening to me all my life, well I have known now for 20 yrs, I couldnt conceive naturally, most of my ex friends, now this is a while ago now, didnt invite me round as they were expecting a new baby etc, but I thankfully had one very good old school friend, she could have kids at the drop of a hat so to speak, BUT I will say one thing for her, she always included me in on everything, even ask me to be a god mother, which I did, he is now 20 yrs old  where does time go too, I do understand exactly how you feel, what I learnt was, that, they dont know how to deal with it, people in our situation, I am sorry its happening to you, take care of yourself, dont let it worry you too much, hugs  theres plenty of us here who do understand.

Love Marina


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is ok, just thought I would let you know I have had to cancel my tx for September, due to some devastating news we received which may affect the tx.

Totally gutted about cancelling thought my prayers had been answered and now feel like I am back to square one again.

Love to all little Boakiexxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Badger and Beanie congrats on your bfp's - good to read your news ....

Boakie i hope everything is okay with you?  Sorry to hear your tx is been delayed i know how much you were looking forward to it ... really hope you can go soon xxx

Lara- i'm sorry i cant help you with the needle thing!  I got the clinic at harley street to do it for me - if you go to ivfconnections (ivf abroad/spain) there is a thread called helpful hints and there is a link there on doing those injections which might help you.  Sorry cant be of more help.

Big hello to everyone, sorry no personals, just realised ff was up and running, and thought i'd post a hello


Crusoe sorry you having a hard time, i think "miscarriages and ivf" become just too much to deal with - for others that is, i feel the same, i have had three miscarriages and it is hardly ever mentioned by the few that know - thats probably why you were made so a fuss over with your cold, as people feel they know what to say .... i have learned one thing with ff that its better to speak up with people than to presume someone doesnt want to speak about it (just my own learning from this experience, the avoidance is terrible isnt it!)
Big hugs to you though ....

Purplechick sorry to hear everything you have gone through - hope you feel better soon ....

Bluebell nice to see you here, and will go and see those photos of ria...

Hello Bel .....

I'm off to Ceram in three weeks, so hoping everything will go okay ....

Jo and Aj - hello!


----------



## casey

OH wow 2 BFP's HOORay !!! congratulations to beanie & badger - so very very happy for you both     

Boakie - whatever has happened to make you cancel tx must have been devastating for you. I just to send you a   and say we are here by thread or PM whenever you need us 

AJ - where are you ??

crusoe/marina - some people don't understand, wont understand and never want to understand anything that does not fit in with their schema 

And talking of insensitivity    i had someone in work tell me the other day how well i look and how i am in a much better mood now as i am not having tx - OH REALLY !  I mean would you say that someone else taking any form of medication to address a medical condition, of course not! so why say it to us going thru IF Tx i felt like forcibly injecting them with cocktails of hormones and asking for a 'before and after' evaluation.   

Roz - good luck at CERAM    

HEM/ Helen- Good luck for FET - I am also going for FET soon and i just keeping thinking of the girls on this thread who got a BFP from their FET. I have also checked out other sites recently and there are success stories there too send ing you lots of    

Giggly girl - thanks for the good wishes - dd is fine now too 

purple chick - you have had such a rough time lately - hope you start feeling better soon 

La ra - don't know the answer to your question  but i do know i asked a question about d/r injection at end of may and ruth answered it so i'll look thru the boards for you 

safarigirl - good luck at ceram - i so hope its your turn    XXX 

Hi tio bluebell, ms minerva, bel, lesley jane, fidget, brownowl, clara rose, alan.elaine, marina, dianne, earthe kitt, alma may, veroy, rsmum, paxi, misty c,  
hope i haven't forgotten anyone !

Oh yeah and i am STILL waiting for AF - now on day 36 - We are off to spain in 2 weeks for a 3 week holiday, and i planned to save £ by flying from alicante to malaga, but i needed to time my blood test and scan very carefully SOOO
if AF doesn't arrive by the 4/8, i'll probably have to cancel this FET and go later this year - i keep telling myself that everything happens for a reason   

bye for now 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

Hi everyone,great to see us back on line!
Beanie,congrats on your bfp!your ec was the same day as my et,might have seen you there?!i was the one looking very nervous!
trying to catch up with everyones news,so please bear with me

Safarigirl,
good luck with your treatment at ceram,hope the next few weeks fly by!

Boakie,sorry to hear youve had treatment delayed hon.hope you can restart again soon.big hugs
Hem,all fingers crossed for yoiur frosties.
hello to crusoe,purplechick,lara,marina,roz,misty c,bluebell,helen,bel,and anyone else ive missed!

My new is my blood test showed 900?!14 days past et,so im pleased with that.

love to all


badger


----------



## Lara B

Well I can't believe what has just happened.  We went to do the injection and the needle got blocked, so went to the local NHS after hours clinic and she transferred it into another syringe which then burst as I tried to press the syringe emptying its contents everywhere but in my leg.  So that is £170 of injection gone and we're now going to have to pay another £170 to get another tomorrow.  I can't believe it - why does this have to happen when you think everything is going ok?  We rang Ruth and she said that having the injectino within 24 hours should be ok, but I've got to go through the GP's surgery to try and get another prescription first.

I'm so fed up.

Lara


----------



## Ms Minerva

Badger and Beanie - huge congratulations to you on your BFPs!  Wonderful news!

Boakie - so sorry to hear that you have had bad news that has delayed your treatment in September, sending you  

Safarigirl - good luck at Ceram!

Big SHOUT OUT  for AJ and Jo!

Casey - here is an AF dance for you       

Me - I am on BCP and have my Decap injection this Friday - managed to get the GP's Practice Nurse to do it. Had to get GP to issue a private prescription for it, as apparently, UK pharmacies are not allowed to issue drugs on Non-UK prescriptions.

Told to stop BCP after Decap injection - will I get AF then?

I have a scan on 17th August and have been told to tart Progynova on 20th August - just desperate to book our flights, but have been told NO! Not until after my scan and blood test on 29th August....

Sorry for all that I haven't mentioned, but there is a lot to catch up on!

Jules
xxx
PS Yes, I am a sad Muppet Gigglygirl, I had FF withdrawal symptoms.....

PPS - Lara, what bad luck! Hope that it all goes smoothly tomorrow for you.


----------



## casey

ARGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! - that was for you Lara !!!

love caseyxx


----------



## roze

Girls, have missed you all and this site.
Panic attack when I found I could not access the boards, and not  clear why  until this weekend just gone as I've been on hols and only accessing on foreign pcs in internet cafes abroad.

Congrats to the BFP's and good luck to everyone else.


love 


roze


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies.  Sorry, got so used to FF being down I didn't even check it was up today or not.  

Missed you all and notice I have lots of IMs (although they haven't come through to my email address - has anyone else noticed this?)  

Haven't read your posts yet but just wanted to say the news from me, which is 11 days old now, is that it was a BFN.    Am waiting for the IM to get back to me with the next plan.  Have joined a gym and am on a diet to get my BMI down before next cycle.  I didn't manage it last time but am in the right frame of mind this time and mean business.  Must have been so unfit as slept like a baby yesterday and again today I'm dun' in with all the exercise!  I suppose the IM will say to have a double donor.  Will talk to them about possibly having DP's sperm too if they suggest double donor, if that's possible.

I will read the boards now and hope for some gems of good news.  Been thinking of you all.  Love, AJ xxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Oh AJ, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.   Look after yourself.

Love, Clara


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - I have been thinking of you and I am so, so, sorry to read your news. 

Good for you though, on focussing on getting fit and healthy for your next tx! I find that it does help to have something to focus on.

Sending you big hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## alanelaine

Sorry to hear your news AJ 

You're in our thoughts.

A&E


----------



## Misty C

My heart goes out to you AJ, sending you lots of Big hugs.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Congratulations to Beanie and Badger!!!!  Delighted for you guys.        

Marina - so sorry to hear your hpt was a neg. So hope that tomorrow's blood test proves the pack of hpts were duff.  Thinking of you.  xxxx

Crusoe - thinking of you too.  I know how you feel, I think we all do.  Roll on a BFP for you guys. xxxxxx

 to a few friends - Hem, Fidget, Dianne, Bel, Bluebell, Nikki, Jules, EartheKit, Safarigirl, AlmaMay, Andrea, Purplechick, Misty, Dawn, Giggles, Jennifer, Clara Rose (good luck!), LesleyJane, RS Mum, Roze, Radnorgirl, Casey, Lara, Paxi, Caron (your babe is due soon!) Ali, Jewel, Pearl, Nugs, Holly, Rachel, Chrissie, Rosalind (good luck!), Boakie (thinking of you), Alanelaine, Chris (Brownowl), Veroy, Bonnie, Janny, Elissa, Kone (Katherine), SarahElisabeth, Plurps, Shazzer, Becca, Meerkat, Cesca, PinkPaula, Louise, Mini-me, Nats, Sasha, Joyed, Jemimaa, Ellie, Kasia, Twiggy, Michelle, Buster, Pos Pen, Nosnic, Roz1, RozLu, Jet,  Vallie, Kendra, Weeble, Charlotte, Lily, SaraJane, NYCDreams, Atticus, Tina, Lillia, Sabina, LadyLeo, Gill, Plink, Daisy123, DaisyG,Izzy, Kayse, Karen, BigJ, Longbaygirl, Eggsey, Abby, LadyBlue, Dougandnicky, Lisa, Penguin, Sanduk, Alfonso, Suey, GSD, Nicola Anne, Lozzy, Laragh, Lobs, Kaz, Emer, Keb, Ruth, River (hope your new life is going well), Iain and Steve.

My inbox is full - sorry.  I will read them tomorrow, you lovely people and post more fully.  Just soooooo exhausted....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....but getting fit!  Love to you all.  AJ xxxxx 
ps thank you so much for asking after me and caring so much.  Gutted but determined.


----------



## AlmaMay

Oh no AJ.  I'm so upset for you    



x,
Almamay


----------



## roze

AJ

I am so sorry about your BFN.
I hope you got enough support when this site was off line.
Please take care.  Congrats however on your approach to getting fit and losing weight, this is really impressive.

lots of love,


roze x


----------



## badger b

Dearest AJ,

So sorry,am sending you a big hug,  

Dont depair hon,you will get there in the end.

love n hugs
badger


----------



## Bel

AJ,

I have been thinking of you loads. I was hoping and praying that this would be your turn. I'm so sorry. I admire your determination...especially with the keeping fit!! I think July has been a tough month for a few of us, but we will all get there in the end I'm sure.

Love and luck,

Bel,xx[br]: 2/08/06, 07:51Crusoe,

Thanks for thinking of me. I tried to send you a PM but your box is full!!

Bel,x


----------



## nikkiank

AJ

Tried to send you an IM but your inbox is full sweetheart. 

huge hugs
Nikki x


----------



## sandyw

Hi there girls

Boy did I miss you all desperately- even though I'm not that frequent a writer- so many of you were in my thoughts. A big congrats to badger and beanie   , fab news and boakie hope all is ok- 

AJ - much love- you are such a strong, determined and  giving woman!!- I just know that it will work out for you 

much love to all- am still doing a bit of a catch up

sandy


----------



## Fidget

Aj 

I am so sorry to hear your news hunni 

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

AJ - so sorry to hear ot was a BFN, and not to have your FF around you as well    I  Your positivity is amazing tho and i really admire your focus on your next step and prep re getting fit etc.

BTW  I seem to have gone the other way and my game plan now consists of alcohol, girls nites out,  curry and karaoke   - i may not get pg but at least im having fun      

caseyxxx


----------



## beanie10

AJ I'm so sorry about your news, but don't give up  

Thank you everyone for your congrats, still can't believe!

Good luck to everyone  sending you all lots of 

Hugs
Beanie x


----------



## Rosalind

Dearest AJ - Sorry to hear your sad news. When an IVF treatment cycle has finished its so draining
isn't it.It's hard to get passed each stage along the way and come out the other end with all your marbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So i'm not surprised how tired you are babe.
Sleep all you can, your'e going to need all your energy for your gym workouts.
Thinking of you,
Roz


----------



## bluebell

AJ, you lovely thing.  So so sorry.  I had really thought this was your time.  Keep up with the leaping around, and the resting and snoozing too !  You are such an inspiration.  Loads of love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

AJ so good to hear from you. Your health kick sounds like a really positive step forwards. Getting yourself in the best physical and mental state has to help. I hope you hear back from IM soon. They were very quick at responding to us about our next step (although that was really pre-decided!) I emailed Dr redondo yesterday about something and had a reply today but from another Dr I hadn't heard off. Is Dr Redondo EVER there I ask myself!!
AJ I just know you are going to get there in the end - remember your own words "failure is not an option"
As for your tiredness - are you back on Belara? I find it really knocks me out after about 3 or 4 days of starting a new pack. I could literally sleep for Britain on those days.

Lara - hope you got your injection sorted at £170 pop you must have been furious!

Boakie - your must be devastated that you have cancelled your treatment. I hope it can all be re-scheduled in the future. Sending you a hug.

Bel - I have emptied my mailbox a bit - would love to hear from you. I bet like me you are glad July is over. Have you made any decisions about future treatment yet?

Love to you all, it is so wonderful to be with people who understand.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

AJ sorry to hear your news, I am sure you will get there in the end, you seem a very determined lady, just to add to it, I was officially a BFN myself today after blood test  I am going to relax for a bit, and decide the next move, when I am feeling better.

Good Luck everyone

Marina  XXX


----------



## PurpleChick

AJ - so very sorry to hear your news.  Hope your doing ok?

I think your great if you can manage to get out of the bed at the moment, never mind getting fit!!

Lots of hugs for you                   

Badger - your numbers sound great, hope it helps it all sink in a little for you.

Lara - I hope you got your injection sorted.  can't believe what happened to you.

Best of luck to all the girls doing FET's soon.  I'll be watching your progress carefully as I hope to do mine in Sept/Oct.


Marina - lots of hugs to you too, sorry to hear about your BFN.  Take it easy on yourself.

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## jemimaa

Hi guys
What a shock when things went off line was checking every day for a while and then gave up. Haven't been able to catch up with posts but wanted to do a few outstanding posts.

AJ I am so sorry about your news.    What a horrible time for FF to go off line. I hope you were able to get support elsewhere. I'm glad that you have found something positive to focus on until your next treatment. I'm going to get my house in order literally and metaphorically and try to get fit (although I said that straight after my BFN a couple of weeks ago and still haven't seen the inside of my gym yet! ) You sound much more motivated.   Do you know when you are going to go for your next treatment? I think we are going to head for October to have a bit of a break. They have suggested a sperm test or meosis to us, I thought of your DH and his truss. They said there was no medical basis for suggesting it, just something to try. Anyway thinking of you.   

Marina really sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope your time out to relax helps you regroup and decide your next step. 

Giggly I still owe you money. I lost your details, I did IM for your address again but don't think I've had a reply.

HEM I think I saw an IM from you but didn't get a chance to reply before the system went down and can't seem to find it in my mail now. Hope you are keeping well and good luck with your   

Congratulations to the BFPs Badger and Beanie  

Hi to everyone else. will try to catch up with the postings soon. Anyone know what page we went off line at? Im have suggested we could check out DPs sperm but say there is no medical basis for suggesting it. I'm still keen to check out the immune issue which Im don't do. AJ you posted some info on it, now all I have to do is try to find it again! Any other ideas on what tests maybe useful and where I can get them done would be fab. Out of curiosity I had a scan after my BFN, a day after I came off the meds and befroe AF and the lining was thinner than before the ET! Any ideas. Haven't told IM yet as they don't seem very interested in lining thickness anyway but seems curious.


----------



## ladyleo

Hi AJ 
      Was wondering all last week about your result , am so sorry to hear that you got a BFN , I totally admire your get up and go attitude to it all , you truly are an inspiration to all on this site , you always seem to be there at the right time when someone is in need of a bit of advice or cheering up through the ups and downs of their TX , you have been there for me quite a few times when I needed someone and PM'd you , I dont post very much as i sometimes feel a bit out of my depth as I am not very knowledgable about TX's etc and this is my first attempt , but I really hoped that this would work out for you this time , I know I will not be alone in saying that if anyone of us truly deserves a BFP it is you , you are such a caring , understanding person with genuine concern for all the ladies on FF who have gone through TX's that have failed and can always be relied apon to be there at the right time with some consoling words and encouragment ,You would make an excellent Mummy and I am sure in my heart that with your determination to succeed that that BFP is on the cards , Hopefully very soon 
                                                                          Lots of Luv 
                                                                                        Gail xx


----------



## Ali40

AJ

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to see your news.  I really thought it was your turn this time.  You really are a brave and determined woman a wonder to behold.  Keep up the good work on the exercise front I expect that is a great stress reliever and good luck with your next course of treatment.

Marina - really sorry to see that you have had bad news too.

Badger & Beanie - congrats may you have happy healthy pregnancies and babies.

Crusoe - hope your next step in treatment brings you the positive you deserve.  Dr R isn't there today either as I have just emailed her too!

Hi to everyone else.

Best wishes 

Alison ....


----------



## Louise999

AJ - have just seen your news.  So sorry to hear about your BFN - like many others on here, I really thought this was "the one."  Totally admire your determination to get fit - you are an inspiration to all of us on here.

Marina - sorry to hear your news too.  It's just not fair.

Congrats to Badger & Beanie - nice to have some good news around here.

Love to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## Noggin

Hello All,

I hope everyone is well. I also emailed IM today and had a reply from R.Nottingham, does anyone know who this is, I woundered if they had an english coordinator. I received another email saying that the clinic is open fro 9-3pm until the end of August they also gave me an emergency number. I guess it looks like their will be a few of us going over around about the same time.

V


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Many thanks for all your kind messages about my injection disaster last night.  I'm afraid to say that I hit the wine soon after, and it did help  

AJ - just read your news and wanted to say how sorry I am that it didn't work for you this time.  You definitely sound very positive though and determined to get yourself fit.  It is good to have something to aim for I think.  I bet you couldn't believe that FF was offline at that time, I hope everyone around you gave you the support you needed.

Jemimaa, the fact that your lining was thin on your scan is strange - hope that someone is able to give you some answers about it.

Marina - sorry your results confirmed a BFN, take your time deciding what to do, and look after yourself.

Casey - hope you get AF soon, here's a little dance to hopefully entice her         

Boakie - was so surprised to hear that you have had to cancel for September, I thought we could have been cycle buddies too.  Really hope that your news doesn't stop you from trying again.

Safarigirl - not long to go now, you in three and me in 3 and a bit, there's every possibility we could see each other.  Its exciting isn't it.

I'm going for the second attempt at the injection at 4.30, and I have asked the GP nurse to do it for me because I'm scared of messing it up again.  Although I'm also scared that she could also mess it up.    The needle got clogged probably because the solution had started to solidify again before we injected.  Some good news though is that I went to see my GP this morning and without hesitation he put it on an NHS prescription, so I've only had to pay £6.65- which is a huge, huge relief.  So I've now only got to get over the hurdle of having the injection, and if it doesn't work again then I think maybe we'll have to postpone tx this time (not a thought I want to think about!)

Hi to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Plurps

afternoon one and all.

my goodness its been an age since I was on here.  So sorry to hear bad news - its just too awful.

Of course happy to hear about the postives too.

Well, after all my immune/blood tests came back normal.  Which. although fabulous is frustrating - the expert I saw has suggested testing the embryo for genetic defects before transfer.  I suppose that maybe it was just that DH and donor didn't go too well together.  I mean, it could be, and we have only tried with one donor.

Anyway, suffice to say, we are starting again.  It was suggested I use the new wonder pill DHEA which, they say, after 3 months gives you the FSH of a woman in her 20's.  Which is great but I would still have the eggs of a 40+ woman and still have the risks that go with that.  So have decided to go back to IM for another donor cycle.  Which could be mid september.

I too had an email this morning from 'R Nottingham and the staff' - theres a first.

I wonder if they are totally overloaded with requests.  I do hope the 'donor pool' isnt suffering.  Forgive me for saying this but I dont want the 'no ones friend' kind of donor.

   
To all

Clara Rose - dying to hear all about your trip


----------



## Noggin

hi Plurps,

Now I'm concerned. Is it usual for a doctor to reply?? I'm woundering whether to ring and clarify the situation, this is my first time so I dont know how it usually works. The email was to tell me to start the pill but now I'm concerned that a doctor hasn't authorised this. 

V


----------



## Plurps

V

dont be daft - absolutely follow instructions - I am sure they are trying to find a way to answer all queries that are relatively straight forward with one person.  I have had answers from 4 diff people, 3 of them doctors, in the last week.

Mine too was regarding the pill.

Be calm and do as they say!!!!

P


----------



## HEM

Hiall,

Hope you don't mind but could do with a bit of advice
I am on day 14 of the pill and finish it on Monday (7th) day 19 of the pilland start sniffing Synarel tomorrow - the clinic thinks I should start my AF around 11th which is Friday (11th), I am a bit concerned on the timescales as I will not have finished the full packet of the pill - I am not that knowledgable of pill and looked on the net but to not much avail - should the AF be within about 4 days of stopping the pill on day 19.

Thanks in advance for any advice - I know everyone's different but just though you might know better than me

Helen


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry i haven't posted much lately,just lurking i'm afraid & organising some more tests for ourselves,

AJ-i am so so sorry to read your news,you are a total inspiration to us all,you are so brave & focused.Well done on the fitness regime,i have been trying hard to get a bit fitter but can't hold a candle to your efforts hun!

Marina so sorry to see you sadly had a bfn-sending you love & hugs & luck for the future.

WOOHOO Beanie & Badger-many congrats on your bfps girls!!Whats it like up there on cloud nine?-save all of us still waiting a place each won't you 

Love & hugs to each & every one of the abroadies,Becca XXX


----------



## Noggin

Hi Plurp

I double checked with IM and managed to speak directly with Doctor Redondo. She told me to do nothing until tomorrow - once she had a chance to check the information herself. It appears that the message may not have been passed onto her, and a nurse has simply passed on the standard approach which may not be correct in this particular case. The reason I double checked is because Dr R rang me last week and informed me that I may go straight onto the patches. Because the email said nothing about Dr R confirming the information I was uncertain about its accuracy.

I would advise all to ensure that advice is confirmed with the appropriate Doctor in all cases in order to avoid any unnecessary misunderstandings.

I have Dr R's personal email, and will probably be copying her in on emails in future to ensure she gets all the information.

Cheers
V


----------



## Plurps

V

I have sent you an IM

P


----------



## safarigirl

Helen
Sent you an IM - but in a nutshell that info sounds right!


----------



## three_stars

HI everyone!
What with FF down and me a new job I am really behind in everyone news.  Hope to catch up this weekend.

AJ-  I am sorry to hear about your BFP, really I am.  It is so rotten.

I too had a BFN, well it was a chemical PG which I had never had happen before.  Will be trying to get back for FET this fall.  Guess the intense workload right now is keeping me from getting too depressed.

Roze- I appreciate your PM but your inbox is full-  so reply to you here.
I am glad you had a good trip to France. Seems a good solution for many UK women having troubles getting tests and scans here.  In fact with all the low cost flights  it may be as easy to hop on a plane to any number of major cities in France or ferry or TGV.....
It is very easy to find the listings of labs in France  ( www.lespagesjeunes.fr), it is less expensive and generally faster, more straightforward.  Not necessary to have a DRS. request if you are paying for it yourself.
good luck to you in the future.  

bonnie


----------



## Womb with a View

Hey Ladies!  I am so touched by your posts and IMs to me.  Thank you so much for the lovely words, too kind.  

Just been reading and catching up.  

Marina - so sorry hun.  It's just not fair. xxxxx

Lara - hope the 2nd attempt goes well. xxxx

OT - good luck on the 2ww.  

Crusoe - good luck for September.  Rooting for you and DH.  

Safarigirl -   not long now...... 

Bluebell!!!!!!!    Lovely to see you posting.  Thanks hun. xxxx

Roze - hi you!  Your inbox is full!  xxxx

Boakie - so sorry your cycle was cancelled.  Thinking of you.  

Bonnie - thinking of you too.  So sorry. xxxx

VAyre - I too would advise that all info be checked (not just the IM, although I am with the IM).  I was given incorrect information and only on double checking it did we find out.  I am sure this doesn't happen often but it is best to check.  My email came from a doctor who hadn't been dealing with us, so it's not just non-doctors.  Hope all works out well for you. xxx

Casey......AF arrived yet?  Bring it on!  

LadyLeo, thanks for the lovely words and hope all is working out well for you. xxxx

Ok, apart from OT, who else is on the 2ww?  Just need a little help as I've lost the flow a bit.

Well, no gym today as my muscles are "recovering" I'm told!  Came across a photo of me just 2 years ago.....     gorgeous or what, I ask myself!!!!    I shall keep this photo on my desk to remind me of how slim I was and can be!  Night, night all.


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say hi to everyone - I've missed you all..

Roze - sent you a HUG IM and then....empty your in-box please!  

AJ  - I too found old photos - god, amazing what a few years can do eh? My GP said to me " it's no wonder you've put on wieght with all the tx you've been doing" I didn't know whether to laugh or cry..

Well, I have a date for my H-scope - August 15th - so we'll see what that brings.Apart from that we are definitely moving to Hong Kong! DH has booked his flights and goes August 31st and we are supposed to follow in January. I am REALLY freaking out about it and very   at the moment ....he is very excited, planning to buy a boat etc. etc. and already working manically on getting it all started. SO much for a family holiday before he goes! Sigh!

Anyway, see what happens with the op, then book the FET and then...


So nice to be back again..HUGE congrats to the BFP girls and MASSIVE HUGS to everyone else..

Take care, all of you

Rsmum xxx


----------



## casey

deb sending you a [br]: 3/08/06, 08:46
oops sorry deb should have sent you a   - caseyxxx

No sign of AF - I guess FET will probably be cancelled for this cycle - I am now considering whether to have hysteroscopy before FET - wonder if cARE will help me as I am not strictly their patient - they only do my scans etc for tx abroad - any idea how much it costs ?

Anyway bye for now 
caseyxxxxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning girls

Congrats to Badger and Beanie of your BFP's

Commiserations to those whose treatments have failed or been postpoend

Welcome back Lisa - lovely to see you around again and I hope all is going well with you. I've been worriesd about you over the last few months

Just a bit of news from me.

I had a scan at 5 w 5d which showed 3 sacs and 2 heartbeats
Another scan at 6w 5d showed 3 sacs and 3 heartbeats -   

Been is shock ever since - bit like a London bus, nothing for ages then three come at once

Anyway, there's a long way to go yet so we'll just have to see what happens. I'm seeng my consultant in a couple of weeks to seehow they're getting on. I am having some fresh bleeding but the last scan at 7w 1d shows they're all in there.

Very busy at the monent, in the middle of a disciplinary for sexual harassment (I'm the investigating officer BTW, not the perpetrator) and I have to re apply for my job by tomorrow so I'm not around very much

B123 - lovely to see you around again

Safarigirl - thinking of you lots and hope this cycle is the one for you

Love to all Jo XXXXXXX[br]: 3/08/06, 08:53Casey - just seen your post
I had a hysteroscopy last year and it was about £2,500. You will probably find it cheaper if you look for a clinic abroad. 
I think B123 paid around £300 in France

Jo


----------



## Womb with a View

Blimey Jo, £2,500?!!!!  I must check how much mine was.....I thought it was around £250, maybe I'm dreaming.  So pleased for you and your trippies!  As you said, like London buses!  Good luck with applying for your own job (typical of large corporations etc!) and with the disciplinary.  xxxx

RS Mum......thanks for being such a good friend to me over the time FF was down (and before!)  You kept checking on me and I really appreciate it.  Never mind the "putting on weight" - you are lovely.  I blame the fertilty issues and IVF.  I've never been under so much stress over such a long period.  Don't know how we ladies manage it.  I thought my marriage break-up was going to kill me (or I would kill myself.)  This is worse in many ways.  I looked at that photo and thought "THAT is AJ, not this fat lardy person!"  Really feel for you over going to Hong Kong in Jan.  Don't know what to say other than, hang in there and things always work out don't they.  Somehow.  Good luck with the scan/hysteroscopy on Tuesday.  xxxxx

Nikki - just read your IM.  Thinking of you sweetheart.  Hang in there.  I am sending one back. xxxxx

Casey - drats and double drats.  Where does our damned AF go when we want one?  Hope you get this sorted soon.  xxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

I was at the Portland in London

I did get a free chicken sandwich and cup of tea afterwards!!

Jo


----------



## Lara B

Wow Jo, triplets, are you the first on here to have them?  Look after yourself and those little babies and hope everything goes very smoothly for you for the next 7 1/2 months.

Just to let you all know that my injection was successful this time, have a lovely little sore lump on my leg, so thankfully we're back on track.

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies, only have a couple of mins so thought would say hi and mega mega mega congrats to Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TRIPLETS, I'm so jealous! In a completely non-nasty, totally pleased for you kind of way. You lucky lady, hope it's not freaking you out too much though. I think Twiggy's having triplets too- there are few of you around!

AJ- You are not fat in any way. Here's a massive hug for you (((((((((((AJ)))))))))) and remember you're probably feeling down about yourself in general after a bfn. I too have been on a health kick and diet (ish) and do feel better for it but mostly because I love exercising and it gives me more energy so I feel great. The weight isn't shifting anywhere fast but my pre-cycle clothes all fit loosely again. You are such a sweetie and I hate to think of you being down on yourself. I bet you're still way in the right range of BMI for ttc. 

Crusoe and Marina- we've all been there with 'friends' like that. You think you need them but actually you don't and the true friends are the ones who know what to say and include you in their plans and lives even when they're not sure what to say. The rest can go swing in my opinion. We've really sorted out the sheep from the goats in recent years but I feel better for it, if saddened. You'll always find people who understand on here.

RSMum- Good for you on the Hscope, hope it works out ok and tx can commence soon after. Sorry you're sad about leaving. There's a lady called Abby on the ex-pats abroad thread who lives in Hong Kong, may be a nice contact for you. 

Jemimaa- So sorry about your bfn, you too Radnorgirl. Was in France that week and then the darn server went down. Was thinking of you both though. I'll IM you my details again Jemima, hoping to get it sent off soon so that would be great. 

Gotta dash, going pony trekking this afternoon! Hoping not to fall off or do something stupid...

Love to everyone , esp those I've missed.
Gigglygirl
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Casey - CARE in Manchester don't do them but have sent me on to one in Cheadle - they say it's going to cost about 1,500 quid!


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say A HUGE  congratulations Jo on your triplets! Fantastic news girl.

Lots of love and hugs to all of you lovely people on FF, you really keep me sane!

Misty C
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Jo - Amazing news!  I'm so pleased for you.  No wonder Dr Rok didn't look too pleased when I asked if he would put back 5 embies when I go there for my next cycle.  Then again, I'm using my old knackered eggs not DEs.  

Girls, my AF arrived today so I start my next cycle on 23 Aug with a cycle day 21 down reg injection.  Fingers crossed this is the one.

AJ - Thank you for your IM.

x,
Almamay


----------



## sandyw

Wow Jo - what great news, so exciting   ; am really happy for you, 
almamay all the very best for the next cycle, keep us posted , its great that you now have a date to begin, sending you   

Giggly girl you put me to shame- am getting lazier all the time- no motivation at all

love to all
Sandy


----------



## casey

OMG Deb - £1,500 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       - wow !  

Jo - triplets !!!    how absolutely wonderful for you and dh and sam !!! so happy for you     

alma - glad to see your plan is taking shape     

Aj - just started packing and and ONCE AGAIN !!! my holiday clothes don't fit me - ive gone from a 10-12 to 16-18 in 2 years     - thank god for sarongs !!   

still waiting for AF - what an old   she is being    
anyone else had a hysteroscope ( sp) and acn tell where and how much ? 
bye for now 
caseyxx


----------



## kone

HI Ladies
It is so great to be back online again
Badger and Beanie many congratulations on your BFPS    
JO Wow triplets that is fantastic news.I thought twins was going to to be hard enough but three 
AJ i was so hoping it was going to be good news for you .I couldn't believe that the site was not around when you got your result so very sorry .   
Casey hope the witch arrives and you can go ahead with treatment.
Hi to everyone else and good luck with your treatments
Katherine


----------



## Tina K

Hello Girls

So sorry for my long absence we have had a bit of a year!

Just wanted to say a big sorry to hear of your BFN AJ – I was so hoping for your dream to come true.

I haven’t been on-line for ages so I won’t try and catch up personally with everyone, but just wanted to say I have been thinking of you all and hoping for you to get the BFPs you all deserve.

As for me, we cancelled a cycle at IM as my lining was cr*p!  We decided to change clinics and went to Kiev and had a fantastic cycle, great lining, really good embies.  But it resulted in another BFN.

I am now going to leave this thread as that’s our abroad expedition over. We said we would stop after this one no matter what the outcome. We have been having treatment for 4 years and spent 40k – enough as they say is enough.

However, I have just been notified that we have come to the top of the NHS waiting list for ICSI (3 years!).  The nurse took some kind of sick delight in telling me that she had to phone 11 couples before me who had all been successful with private treatment. I felt like telling her she didn’t have to make me feel like a failure – I am quite capable of feeling a total failure all by myself!

We managed to get pregnant 2 times out of 5 ICSI, but it was a long time ago now and I am not very hopeful.  After all we used double donors with no fertility issues both at IM and Kiev and we didn’t get a BFP.  So why would we with DH’s pants sperm and my pants eggs?!!

Anyway, I will check in and will be keeping everything crossed for all of you to get to the end of your journeys with joy.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Bel

Jo,

OMG!!! Triplets....that's fantastic!!! 

Congratulations....you deserve it!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xx[br]: 3/08/06, 16:00Tina,

Great news about coming to the top of the list. Take no notice of the insensitive nurse. Some people eh?? Just remember you have managed to get pregnant twice, therefore it can definately happen again(that's what i keep telling myself anyway!!).

I wish you loads of luck whatever you decide.

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

OMG! Jo - triplets!!! How wonderful, but scary too! I hope that it all goes well for you!

AJ - thinking of you hun.

Tina - good luck with your NHS treatment.

Almamay - glad that you have a date for tx. Good luck!

Lara B - I have my Decap tomorrow, so we are cycle buddies!  Helen - you are not too far behind either!

Gigglygirl - hope that you had a great time pony trekking, good to hear from you.

RSMUM - Good luck with the hysteroscopy, I had mine done at at the ARGC and if I remember rightly it was around £1500!  

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

hello everyone ...

Tina please let us know how you get on .... really hoping that this journey ends for you with your dream ..... i know what you mean about setting a limit on this  .....

Jules i had my decap last week, so you Lara and i are pretty much at the same point ....

Anyway just wanted to ask for some advice (I have already asked Jo and AJ, but wanted to hear if anyone else has the same thing) - my af arrived today, and it is just so light.  I went to my acupunturist today to try and get some "flow" going.  Since my three miscarriages and subsequenct erpc's i have noticed that my af;s have got lighter and lighter. Do you think the bcp added to this (earthekitt/jo thought this could be a reason).  anyone else with really light af got a bfp .... i always seem to get reasonable lining, but i just feel a little concerned that it feels so light.  
Funny enough i had a session of kineasology (sp) about 2 months ago and couldnt believe the af i had after that!  Anyway advice please, perhaps i am at the point (3 weeks to go) and starting to feel the excitement .... and the stress ... so much goes into each cycle i suppose.....and today for some reason (probably af as well) but i am feeling emotionally a little all over the place .....


----------



## casey

Just a quick one - no AF for me so no FET this month   - bet the old witch arrives tomorrow when its too late and it spoils my weekend    

deb - thanks for the PM - will reply later 

Jules - thanks for the info - i tried to reply but your inbox is full

Meerkat - so sorry to hear about your BFN - and you also had to go thru it without the support of FF ( i'd have cracked up  )  look after yourself xx

Safari gril - bcp can make af lighter but acu is great for regulating af 

sorry can't do more personals - got to go to work      

love casey


----------



## Misty C

Hi guys

Well its the weekend again and its off to work. I am trying to keep up with everyone's news so here goes:

*AJ* and *Meerkat* - you are putting me to shame with your getting fit, keep me posted and maybe I'll get of my BFBehind and join you both. Sorry to hear about your BFN *Meerkat*, lots of hugs your way .

*Safarigirl* - afraid can't give you advise re AF. Mines been all over the place but reasonable flow. Maybe speak to clinic nurse or on site nurse just for a bit of advise and support. Good luck.

*Ms Minerva* - hope everything goes well with your cycle - I can feel all the excitement build up from here in Glasgow!

*TinaK* - sorry to hear about your BFN and that you are leaving the 'abroadies' thread. Good luck with the new chapter in your lives, may it bring all the happiness you both deserve.

*Kone * - how are you keeping, and how is the pregnancy going? I need news!!

*Casey* - has AF arrived? Fingers x'd

*RSMUM* - hope your H-scope goes well. Wow, I can't believe you are moving to Hong Kong, it only seems a short time ago that it was possibly on the cards. It will be a little scary I'm sure, but so very, very exciting. Lots of luck.

*Almamay* - good luck with those injections, hope they are not too uncomfortable.

*Gigglygirl* - how was the pony trekking?

*Lara B* - glad you got your injections sorted out as well.

*Lots of love to  SandyW, Earthe Kitt, Purplechick, Dawnguzz, Bel, B123, Plurps, VAyre, Becca1969 and anyone else I have missed on the thread [size=10pt]​
Me news: still discussing what our next step is going to be. We had intended taking a break for the rest of the year. But as time is not on our side we have thought about having one more go this year. We will make a decision soon and don't worry I will keep you all informed and HOUND you for information and support - as if I would need to!

Take care.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx

P.S. Just wanted to add that I was having a look on the abroadies Bumps and Babies thread - just being nosey! - and was overjoyed to see the number of mums names I recognised from the 'abroadies chat' thread.*


----------



## radnorgirl

Good morning ladies,

Cesca asked me to give you a quick update as she is in hospital at the moment. She was taken in yesterday and they think that she will be kept in for 4 or 5 days. The baby is fine. Cesca has acute sickness and it has left her dehydrated and totally worn out. The doctor has put her on a drip and said nil by mouth (I am not quites sure for how long) to give her stomach a chance to settle down.

She wanted updates on what is happening with all of you lovely ladies as she has not been on the site since it has been back up. Well of course I could not remember half of what has happened. I think next time I shall have to take a few notes before I go and visit.

If anyone has any messages please post them and I will make sure that she gets tham - I am sure that it will brighten her day to know that her fertile friends are thinking of her.

love

Helen
xx


----------



## casey

Helen - [lease tell cesca that i am thinking of her and her little one and hope she is feeling better soon 
love caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Morning Radnorgirl/Helen

Please send lots and lots of love to Cesca and wee beanie from me as well.

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Please send my wishes to Cesca and beanie too - hope she gets better soon..it must be so scary and horrid.

Deb x


----------



## Lara B

Helen, please send my best wishes to Cesca and her little one, hope she gets better soon.

Lara x


----------



## bluebell

Love to Cesca from me too .... loads of hydration and r'n'r for her.

Love to the rest of you.  RSMUM, looking forward to a big catch up on all your amazing news soon.  I'll phone you.

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Marina

My Best Wishes to Cesca, wishing you a speedy recovery 

Misty how sweet your avatar is, I could just pick them up Molly and Daisy  I love Persians, how many have you got, are they persians?

Love to everyone

Marina

xxx


----------



## Bel

Cesca,

Hope you are feeling better soon. Thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Marina

Yes Daisy & Molly are Persians, we have an older rescued big puss cat who is also a Persian.  They are my babies and big puss is the boss, but gentle with it.  They are all due to have a 'hair doo' next week and they come back jumping around like new wee lambs!

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## abbyabroad

Hiya,

This is really post for RSMUM...seeing that I heard you are moving to Hong Kong. I live close to HK, and I travel there for treatment at the moment. So if there is any information you want or need..just ask. I'll do my best to help out.


Love and luck to all of you.

Abby
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sending best wishes to Cesca and her little beanie 

Helen - I have never thought of myself as a fertile friend.... 

Safarigirl - I have very light, short AFs too, and it really worries me, but never seems to have bothered my clinic, never any reported problems with lining.

Meerkat - so sorry to hear of your BFN  Sending you  Well done for making plans to try again!

Almamay - good luck for your Decap on 23rd!

AJ - I have every confidence that you are super svelte anyway, but you will be a mummy *soon* and a yummy one too!  Thinking of you!

Earthe Kitt - thinking of you and your triplets, really hope all goes well for you. Don't know anything about Luton and Dunstable as I had DD in Watford....but I'm sure that they will take good care of you.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Off on hols 2 moro, have friends here right now and need to pack, do admin and organise a tirp to Wales for New Year before we go, plus cook said friends a meal! Doh! Needless to say, with all this on in the next 3 hrs, here I am on FF!!  

Just a quickie to wish all those going for or having tx soon the very best of luck, and I hope to return to some excellent news. Hugs to everyone, and if you think it's at all poss you may like to come to the abroadies meet pls could you say so on the thread as Bluebell's not sure she wants to book a flight with only a few of us interested, and we so want her to come!! No pressure to make it in the end, just pls express an interest if you think you might like to. Cheers!

Really gotta go, love to all. WILL MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
Giggly
xx


----------



## Marina

Misty C said:


> Hi Marina
> 
> Yes Daisy & Molly are Persians, we have an older rescued big puss cat who is also a Persian. They are my babies and big puss is the boss, but gentle with it. They are all due to have a 'hair doo' next week and they come back jumping around like new wee lambs!
> 
> Love
> Misty C
> xxx


Hi Misty

How lovely, I had 2 lovely boy persians, both have died now of old age etc, but there isnt a day that goes by, I dont miss them, my avatar is one of my boys who died, I also have a female persian whose now 9, I must get some more, yes, they are my babies too, I think us infertile ladies need to have some cuddles with fur babies.

Best Wishes for your future treatments

Love

Marina

XXX


----------



## becca1969

Hello all,

Just wanted to send my love to Cesca,hope you are soon feeling lots better,

Love n hugs Becca XXX


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

gosh ive missed you guys soooo much   so glad we are back. Sorry it has taken me so long to log on but just back from a week away with work in china..am totally shattered, but so glad to be home. Before that I was at IM at my first appoint, will tell you all after Ive said a  few hello's,

Cesca..thinking of you , hope you feel better soon xx

Misty..wishing you lots of luck in whatever you decide xx

AJ- so sorry to hear of your BFN..gutted for you..hope youre ok? Getting fit..I need to do that too...feel so chubby and unhealthy at the mo.. 


Giggly- have a lovely holiday..enjoy  


Earthe kitt - wow triplets...how are you feeling? Ok I hope..Im so chuffed for you..I would be so over the moon...xxxx

Rsmum/debs- thanks for the PM , have sent you a reply..hope your ok xxx

Meerkat..sorry to hear of the BFN..hope youre ok? xx


Well I had a terrible time of it in Barcelona..we both came home in floods of tears..Firstly we were delayed 10 hours at Manchester airport and had to stay there all day, we werent allowed to leave in case they brought it forward. It was my birthday, which I can honestly say I have never spent at an airport before   Anyway we lost our first day and first night at the hotel..

We met Dr.Olivares who is very nice and were most impressed with IM facilities etc. The doctor said that he has gut feeling that my eggs are not the problem and in his opinion it could be a sperm problem and we should have had a meosis test/biopsy. Well this was a shock to both of us as this has never been suggested before and we have had 2 IVF/ICSIS and an appointment with Ceram and had been on the waiting list for ages... This test would tell us if there are chromosone abnormailities which he thinks is the case with DH's sperm. In the meantime I should have a test in the UK for my ovarian reserve. The additonal cost of this which we obviously have not budgeted for would be around £2500 and we would need to fly out again for this test for my DH. After 3 weeks they would have the results and then we would either go sperm donor if it is the problem with another IVF with my eggs but higher stimulation. Or if not the sperm then IVF.. To say we were baffled and upset by this is an understatement as we have been waiting for so long and then decided to change clininc and thought this time would be it full steam ahead! My DH was very upset and doesnt want sperm donation..so we were both left not knowing what to do..So I wrote and emailed to Ceram and Care in Manchester for some answers. 

Ceram have chosen not to reply ( no surprise there) and I got a long letter from Care yesterday. Dr. Patel who is so lovely and kind has basicaly totally disagreed with everything IM have said. He has said that they have confrimation it is definatley an egg problem and have never found any problems with my DH's sperm. He has also said that the meosis test/biopsy in his opinion is highly questionable and will not give us answers. We are having an appoinment with him on the 21st August to discuss all of this and our options. We have been so dissolusioned by clincs abroad now, we dont know who is telling us the truth anymore! We just dont know how to move forward now and who to beleive, I feel like Im just not meant to have kids   At this stage we are going to see what happens at the Care meeting and let IM know what we have been told. Then we may go for egg donation in the UK now, as we dont have much trust with our bad experiences abroad now, or we may forget the whole thing and adopt..Ive felt so sad the past week, find myself staring at kids and families and well up all the time..its so not fair sometimem is it!! Im sorry to just log on and pour all this out but have honestly felt like Im going mad this past 2 weeks and it put a huge strain on our relationship..but thankfully we have got through it and realise how much we love eachother and no matter what we will get through this.

Thanks for listening guys..I appreciate this site and all of your support so much..have missed you..

Lots of love to you all, 

Lesley xxx


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyjane i am sorry you have had such a difficult experience ... it is really difficult getting so many different explanations .... i think its part of the experience, not always getting the same answer, i had the same experience in the uk, i went to one doctor got one form of treatment, when i saw another doctor i could tell she did not approve .... anyway i think you need to gather information and go with your gut feel.  YOu can speak to Aj as i know she has done a lot of research around this whole issue as well and she got lots of info (also contrasting) on the whole meiosis etc.  I dont think you are being "lied" to - i just think different people in the same profession hold different ideas ...

just so as you know, ceram is on holiday until the end of this week, (the whole clinic has been off for the last 3 weeks) and they are not picking up emails i think unless it is urgent ... that might well be the reason why you havnt heard from anyone....

thinking of you and hoping some of the others can help you as well


----------



## Newday

Lesleyjane

so sorry to read your post. We are in similar position. Tell you in a mo. Ceram will not reply they are on hols at the mo.

We had two failed cycles there and have just been to fertimed for appt. Doc said I needed hysteroscopy(sp) and to have my tubes tested for fluid. Well Care doc here doesn't agree he says it will will be waste of money. He will put me on NHS for hysteroscopy and an x ray to test my tubes.

Now a DE cycle at fettimed will cost  approx £2500 at Care it will cost £6000 but there is now a part of me that wonders IF they actually would be the better bet as they have always been upfront with me.

now we too have to decide what to do

dawn


----------



## crusoe

Hi there
Sorry I don't have much time as I am at work
Lesley - I can quite understand your upset. We came away from our consultation at IM in tears too. They recommended the meosis test and if necessary DS to us too even though there had been no hint of a sperm problem at Ceram or in the UK. I had expected DH's sperm to be questioned at some point but I thought we were a few more failures away from that if you understand what I mean. 
It seems to me IM like to recommend meosis to as many people as possible - not sure what their motive is. When my DH heard the words knife and truss it was a no no so we moved on to PGD which was an extra £2000 we hadn't planned for. After a failed cycle with PGD we are now looking at DS and DE. I sometimes think this may be too hasty and we are thinking we have a problem we haven't really got.
I think you are wise to get another opinion from Care the problem is there are no definate answers in any of this - if there were we would all get preggers 1st go.
I think you have to listen to all the different advice and go with what seems logical and right for you. Different doctors have different opinions but often you get a gut feeling for what you need to do. Having chosen a path don't look back!
I truly believe if you want something badly enough you will get it some how. It sounds to me as if you truly want to be a mum and you have to have faith it can and will happen. Every day on this horrible journey is a day nearer success and achieveing your dream.

Thinking of you
Sorry this is a bit rushed and garbled
Crusoe
xx
Dawn - good to see you posting and planning the future.


----------



## Lara B

Lesley, so sorry to hear that you had such a difficult time at IM.  Interesting though that Crusoe was also offered the meosis test, does seem that it could be something offered to many people.  Of course people like us going through cycle after cycle will latch onto anything new if there is a chance it could affect the outcomes, so I do think some clinics may use this to their advantage.  Hope you get some answers from CARE to help you decide what the best thing is to do.  As others have said, Ceram are on a 3 week break and Ruth is only answering emergency emails, so I'm sure she'll get back to you when they return.

These ups and downs often do make our relationships stronger, and you will get through this because us IVFers are very resilient.  

Love Lara x


----------



## jewel

Hi everyone
A bit of a voice from the past as I haven't been posting for ages but wanted to keep an eye out for you AJ.  I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you.  I know exactly how you must feel but yet you seem so positive and full of drive and energy.  Good luck to you with the gym and your next TX of course.  One day it will come right for you I feel sure.
Jeminaa - when I had my last FET I asked IM to check the thickness of my lining as I have difficulty getting more than 5mm.  They did and it was less than the scan I had had before going out.  I asked why and DR O said that the utrogestron capsules have that affect ie reduce the thickness.  I feel its odd that they are not more concerned about the thickness of the lining. Don't know if that helps you.  I'm so sorry that you haven't  been successful too.  I think we are in the same boat a bit!  Just hope you find you way forward soon.
Plurps - I read that you had immune/bllod tests done.  Where did you go?
For me I have been trying to have time out since my failed donor cycles and just feel like I am turning in circles all the time. Give up try again if so what tests to do? IM didn't recommend us to have a meosis test (must be the only ones!!) and in fact didn't recommend anything at all.  In a way it makes it harder when they don't know why its a failure and yet can't suggest what to do about it.  They have said we can do the meosis test if we want and can do immunology stuff in the uk if we want.  I don't know what to do.  I do think maybe its time to give up but then you sometimes feel that you can't.  I'm sure you all know what I mean.

Anyway good luck and congrats to all the BFP's and thinking about you all.
Jewel


----------



## hola69

Hello,

thanks so much everyone for your emails of support..

Misty - thanks for the PM, hope you're OK? xx

Casey..thanks too, have sent you a reply, sorry to hear your AF was a no show..thinking for you xxx

Alanelaine- thanks so much, have sent you a reply..best of luck to you xxx

Jewel - I know what you mean 'sometimes wanting to give up' its so hard isn't it!! I would like to just feel like everyone Else sometimes and not be consumed by all this all of the time..best of luck to you in your decision making..xxx

Lara- thanks for your kind words xxx Hope your OK?

Hi Crusoe- thanks for the post..can I ask what is PGD? never heard of it? What made you decide not to go ahead with the Meiosis? Was it your DP not wanting to or did you feel it was unnecessary? My DH doesn't fancy it at all but has said if its needed then so be it..but at this stage we are not sure.. Best of luck to you for your DE and DS...hugs xxx

Dawn..many thanks for the post..I feel exactly like you re Care..they have always been good to me too.. especially Dr Patel..he even rang me last month to see how I was getting on even though I'm not his patient..does give you a bit more faith..however like you the costs are a worry and obviously the anonymity is an issue, but we have no idea what we are going to do at the moment..wishing you tons of luck and hope you can make a decision with which you feel happy. Lots of hugs xxx

Safari girl - thanks so much..I'm sure I'm not being lied to either and know that its probably just different opinions, but how on earth do you make the right decision?? Thats why we are having such a difficult time dealing with this..you just end up going round in circles..anyway we are going to wait until after our appointment at Care and then have a think..thanks so much for the suppot and lots of love xxx

Thanks so much everyone for the support, hope everyone I haven't mentioned is OK too,

lots of love Lesley xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Just a couple of quick questions I hope someone can help with.  Firstly, I noticed a message on the general going abroad thread asking about travel insurance for tx.  Do you get normal travel insurance or do I have to find something that will cover me for medical treatment too?  

Secondly, how cool does the weather get at night in Marbella during August?  Just wondering what I'll need to take with me.

Ta ladies

Lara x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Glad the board is back, was going a little stir crazy at the end of July.

AJ - sorry to hear your result, I was so sure this was the one. xx  

Lara - I flew out with my normal travel insurance - standard medical treatment was actually included.  Not sure if this is correct though, but I assumed as I was only having et and not ec, extra was not probably needed.  

Beanie & Badger (hope I've got this right!) - congratulations on your BFPs.  

Sorry this is going to be a bit of a 'me' post now, but DH and I just arrived back last night after our trip to Cyprus.  To cut a long story short, I have 2 'super' embryos on board with one frozen.  We could've had all 3 put back in but I'm quite short and have a 'shortish' uterus so we thought we'll just stick with the 2.  I was very impressed with the aftercare following transfer - I got to rest for nearly 2 hours in a bed!!
They seem to think we have a high chance of pregnancy, but of course I'm worrying about everything!
1)  My bladder was so full I was really uncomfortable afterwards, but couldn't go to the loo for over 1/2 an hour!!  
2) It was a really hairy taxi ride to the airport over bumps and cobbles (only for a short time though!).
3) I know flying can't harm them, but I kept imagining them popping due to the cabin pressure.
4) The mega walk at Gatwick!!!

I know you ladies will reassure me nothing can harm the embies in the womb, but I'm sufferring from the 2ww madness now! 

We had a lovely time in Cyprus, we stayed for a week all inclusive at a hotel.  It worked out cheaper as flights out to Cyprus were very difficult to get at the mo.

Anyway must go - going to ration my time online.  Another 2ww worry - does the computer have any effect?!  My rational side says no, but I'm not too rational at the moment!

Love to all and good luck
     
mini-me xxx


----------



## Lara B

Mini-me, thanks for the info about the insurance, I'm hoping that I don't need to buy a specific package.  Cyprus sounds great, especially the all inclusive hotel.  Just wanted to send you my best wishes for your 2ww, hope you stay as sane as is possible, and look forward to seeing your BFP on your test date.

Love Lara x


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Lesley in reply to your question PGD is pre-genetic diagnosis sometimes called embryo screening or pre-implantation genetic diagnosis. About 48-72 hours after fertilisation a single cell  is extracted from each embie then examined nd DNA tested for te presence of defective genes. They are testing 9 chromosomes I think for things that may cause miscarriage, stop the embie developing or where the embryo may go on to develop and you become pregnant but have a child perhaps with downs syndrome or a hereditary disorder. 
I think PGD is contraversial - some say removing a cell from the embryo can cause it to stop developing, others say only 9 chromosomes are checked - what about the others - any problem might lie with another unchecked chromosome etc. You also run the risk of not having any embies to transfer  they may all fail PGD!
We were recommended it I think because we had suh poor fertilisation with our 1st ED in the Uk where out of 6 eggs only 1 fertilised (this was without ICSI) and because I had miscarried and none of our 4 frozen embies at Ceram made it throuh the thaw. IM seemed to suggest this lot might hint at a sperm problem.
My DH didn't want the meosis and I wasn't going to push him. He has done more than enough for me already! - To be honest I can't remember all the ins and outs of meosis now but at the time when I looked into it I remember thinking that it really wasn't going to prove very much as it only looks at sperm quality  over all and not at individuals so to speak as PGD does. AJ knows lots about meosis - so I would maybe pick her brains.
IM are willing for us to try again with PGD but it didn't deliver the goods last time and, it is so costly and we do not feel strongly about havig a child that is genetically ours we are happy to move to DS.
Hope that helps.

Mini-me - great news on your embies. Don't let the 2ww and your over active imagination get to you. Imagine those embies snugling in to stay with you for the next 8.5 months. Good luck

Love to all
Crusoe
x


----------



## safarigirl

Lesley, i am glad you are feeling a bit better - i felt so much for you when i read your post ... i hoped i had expressed myself okay ( i was writing quite quickly, lack of privacy at work on computer, and was worried it might come out a little wrong) - but i think with fertiity there is no one clear road of thought - i learnt this from my miscarriages - one consultant would tell me not to worry, and try again, another would suggest steriods, another said thats nonsense - even something you would think as straight forward as taking aspirin (baby) has mixed reports and there doesnt seem to be a general consensus .... so if aspirin doesnt have a consensus then god help us with the rest!!!  

i guess doctors differ as well, some might keep abreast of new developments, go to conferences, read journals, others might rely on knowledge they have and conversations with others (who probably agree with their thinking anyway)... where does this leave you .... i do think that we should trust our instincts (after doing our own research) -go with the doctor/clinic you feel has your best interests at heart, who you trust - care sounds wonderful and dr Patel a lovely man .... i think you need to weigh it all up (cost as well) and then put your faith in a person/clinic ..... me, i chose ceram for a variety of reasons, and i hope it works ... to be honest i am too afraid to ask any more questions, (eg about DH sperm) because i dont think i could handle more tests, more info , more decisions.....  Oh to make love with hubby in the back of a chevvy and fall pregnant!!!!!!

Perhaps take a little time out to let this new info rest with you .... and i'm sure you will find a new path ... perhaps wait for ceram to answer you next week so you can put all the info together and then decide on what you think suits you - remember you have control in this as well ....  speak to aj as well, she got loads of info on those tests as well.

anywya i just wanted to write a bit more as I had been thinking of you and I had wanted to send you some type of response and i couldnt bear to think of you distressed .....


----------



## sandyw

Hi Lesley- understand so much about what you must be going through- dont you find that the further we go along this journey the more confusing it becomes, and the more rather than less questions there seem to be. Agree with Safarigirl that a lot of  decisions  seem to come down to what we feel happy with inside and sometimes it takes a while to decide, and am hoping things will become clearer for you and dh in time

Oh safarigirl - so agree with you about the chevvy - wouldnt it just be fab 

AJ am thinking of you and hoping all is well

Misty love- wishing you    in your  decision making , let me know how you are getting along

Mini me - am crossing fingers for you.

love to all
Sandy


----------



## Ruth

Hope everyone is well.
Intermittent e-mail and internet access while away!!
Lesley I have received no e-mail from you so would suggest sending again unless you sent to main ceram e-mail address and I am sure Dr B will reply when back from his only holiday of the year.

Ruth


----------



## Misty C

Hello everyone

I want to say a huge  to *Ruth*, who I have not had the pleasure of having any contact with, but for my time on here seems to have an uncanny ability to pick up on things and reassure. A wonder woman!

*Marina * - I could talk about my cats all day! DH thinks I love them more than I love him - and I always reply "equally". This doesn't go down too well, its maybe the long pause while I try to think of a reply!!!! I needed my fur babies in June this year when on bed rest - they took it in turns to be with me and sometimes all three were at the bottom of the bed.

*Mini-me * - good luck on the 2WW are you doing a daily diary? 

*Lesleyjane* - I have been really impressed with all the replies you have had re: meiosis test/clinics etc. Hope it's helped you make a decision. Lots of 

Me/DH update - we made a firm decision to go-ahead for one more TX this year. Before you could wink we contacted our clinic and we will be in Poland from 19 - 28 September. I start to take cyclo-progynova and then Progynova. Blinking hell its been quick, I only got meds for GP yesterday and I start them tomorrow! So very nervous and to be honest REALLY scared about this cycle, I didn't think I could do this again - but here we are.

Lots of love to everyone, you are never far from my mind.

Love 'n' hugs 
Misty C
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Marina

Hi Misty C

Yes, same here, I could chat about cats all day, cant wait to get some more fur babies  whereabouts are you having treatment done  in Poland? I wish you every success next time, I know it isn't easy, none of this cruel infertility treatment is, me I am with IM at the present, I am on the second attempt next, but before I can proceed forward they want me to do a dummy cycle to check the blood flow to uterus, makes it all delayed, but I have to take their advice I guess  good luck to you.

Best wishes to everyone else, AlmaMay, Crusoe, AJ, OT, Casey, Safarigirl, lesleyjane, mini-me, Lara B, Dawnguzz, and anyone else who I have not mentioned,hope your dreams come true  

Love

Marina


----------



## hola69

Hi Guys,

hope you are allok?


Ruth - thanks for letting me know. 

Misty - thanks..yes the support has been fantastic..dont know what I would do without all you girls...


Sandy..yes I know, its like the deeper you delve the more problems surface..dont want to delve anymore    

Safarigirl..thanks ever so much for your lovely kind reply..have had a little cry today but think Im ready to fight on and give all options another hearing and discuss. Have just had a 3 page email from IM and am very impressed with the detail, explanations and alternatives they are offering us. But am going to wait and show Mr. Patel as a lot of it is very technical and over my head..Am impressed witht he speedy reply and thoughtfulness though..Hope you are ok and hugs xx

Crusoe- thanks for explaining..am not sure how I feel about it as for your reasons too. How much does it cost?

Mini me - lots of love and luck..xx

Lara- you will only need a light jacket at night..good luck , fingers crossed xxx

anyway off to get a bit to eat now as starving..thanks again girls, love you all 


Lesley xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Radnorgirl, thanks for posting Cesca's news.  Please tell her that she is in my thoughts and I hope and pray she'll be fully ok soon and her babe snuggling in nicely.   

Ms Minerva (Jules) - bless you!  Getting fitter by the moment! How are your hens?  Mine are so funny and much happier now it's a tad cooler. xx

Giggles!!!!  Have a fab, well-earned holiday darling.  See you when you get back hopefully. xx

LesleyJane -  So sorry you had a nightmare trip to Barcelona.  I know exactly how you feel.  DP and I have been through this (he actually had the Meosis test.)  One thing I think it is fair to say is that clinics tend to have their own beliefs and there doesn't seem to be a 100% foolproof "this is the answer and this is the right way".  Yes, the Meosis test is questionable.  There is no 100% accurate test for sperm anywhere on the planet.  They are a good clinic though.  There was no indication that my DP's sperm wasn't "perfect".  We only did the Meosis test because we are in the refund programme.  I should say DP only did the Meosis test cos he loves me and wants me to be a Mummy, as he put it.  We then had PGD, which is also questionable.  Only had one viable embie.  BFN.  We are now waiting for the IM to come back to us but I'm in no hurry as I'm getting super fit and shedding weight, so I need a few weeks grace.  Would they not let you have the DE IVF without the Meosis test?  I thought that it was only on the refund programme that they made these requests.  I would be tempted to have a round with them without the Meosis test.  So sorry hun.  You will be a Mummy.  I felt absolutely gutted when DP got his result.  I still don't quite believe it but it makes sense for us as there has to be a reason I'm not getting pregnant.  However, it could be anything.  Your lovely DH sounds wonderful.  If you want to talk anytime, please IM me and I'll give you my number.  My DP would be happy to talk to yours if he wishes?  Sending you my love. We had 3 cycles (2 of them FET) before the Meosis was suggested.  Before that they said DP had perfecto sperm but then again, it's mobility and morphility (or something like that!) are good....it's the chromosones.  xxx

Dawn - sorry to hear that you've got conflicting opinions too.  As Safarigirl says, they are opinons and it seems not everyone agrees on things.  Good to see you back on form and planning your next cycle.  Good luck to you sweets.  xxx

Jewel - really lovely to see you posting.  I often think of you and wonder what's happening for you.  I know what you mean about turning in circles.  As someone said before, once I make a decision it's best to stay with it, but it's just making that decision isn't it?  You don't sound ready to stop if you don't mind my saying.  I am sure you will have inspiration or insight soon into what to do next for you.  Love and hugs. xxx

OldTimer.....how's the   going?  Hope you're bearing up.  When do you test sweetheart?  Thinking of you.   xxx

Mini-me - congratulations on your lovely embies.  I bet they're snuggling in as I type.  Your womb is a vacume.  It isn't hollow as we imagine but closed and the embies cannot possibly fall out.  I should think with the hairy taxi ride that they thought "quick, let's take cover and hold onto something" thus implanting nicely in the lining.  EartheKit flew from Poland and is expecting trippies!  We worry far too much.  Dr Walker at the IM had trouble supressing a laugh when I asked her "they can't fall out, can they" and "we're going back by train, it won't shake them out will it?"  She explained about the uterus being like having the palms of your hands closed, no room for any floating about! Good luck to you, lots of babydust. xxx

Misty!!  Wow!  Just IMed you before reading the boards.  Delighted you're off to Poland.  As you say, you didn't think you could do it again but you are a woman of courage, as lots of lovely women here are, and I pray that you will be rewarded for that courage.  God bless you sweets.  xxxx

Safarigirl - not long now sweets for your trip to Ceram.  Mega   to you. xxxx

Hi to Sandy, Casey, Rs Mum, Marina, Crusoe, Lara, EartheKit, AlmaMay, Becca, Bel and Bluebell, but to name a few. xxx

AJ?  Worked far too hard at the weekend so exhausted although getting fit at the gym and shedding weight.  I do feel much better and I feel quite positive (insane?)  I feel in control of my life again.  Have a good day all xxxxx


----------



## badger b

Hello everyone!

had no internet access fro nearly a week,stupid puta!

Cesca,hope your feeling better soon honey!

Giggley,have a lovely relaxing time.

LesleyJane,bg hugs to you honey,hope you get some answers soon.

Mini-me,old timer,good luck to you both on the dreaded 2ww,hope youre bearing up ok,and your embies are snuggling in for the duration.

AJ,i admire your determination,you go girl!one day youre dream will come true


Me,well i was doing ok till yesterday.dh had a major op yesterday for his chrones disease,so bit stressful there.also noticed a bit of brown blood when i wiped(sorry tmi).was only an little,and seems to have stopped,but even though bit worrying.roll on 22nd aug when i have a scan.just praying everything is ok in there


big hugs to everyone ive missed,!

badger


----------



## Womb with a View

Welcome back Badger.  Sorry to hear about DH's op....hope he makes a speedy recovery.  Brown blood usually implies old blood and that may be from the implantation, etc.  It's common and I fully expect that when I'm pregnant I too will be posting about finding blood in my knickers!  As you say, roll on the scan - it'll put your mind fully at ease. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## badger b

thnaks AJ,

have sent you a IM.

x

badger


----------



## yonny

Hello folks!
may I join you? 
I have had treatment at the Lister which was unfortunately unsuccessful and I am now ready to try again but am looking at going abroad. I havent totally decided where yet but its looking like Poland or Kiev at the minute.
Im going to make the first move today by emailing both to get some details so hopefully Ill be in a better position to decide when I hear from them.
Looking forward to getting to know you all
Bye for now
Yonny x


----------



## Lara B

Welcome Yonny.  You'll find everyone on here extremely friendly, helpful and supportive as you go through your treatment.  All the best for deciding which clinic to go to, hope your stay on here is a short one (in the nicest possible way)  

Lara x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Welcome Yonny!! These girls know everything there is to know, so you are in the right place to ask any questions.

Lesley - I am so sorry you had such a terrible time in Barcelona. This fertility trip is so hard sometimes. You feel like you take a step forward and then something will knock you back. My heart goes out to you as I know how hard it can be. I'm thinking of you and hoping that you get some good news very soon,xx

AJ - Wow...I'm very impressed with the getting fit. I agree that it helps concentrate the mind, and it helps positive thinking. But it is sooo hard to diet and keep-fit isn't it? You are an amazing woman. You go for it girl!!

Crusoe - Not long now...how you feeling?? xx

Badger - Sorry to hear about hubby. Hope he is feeling better soon,xx

Jewell - Good to hear from you. Hope your path becomes clear very soon,xx

Mini-Me - Hope your embies are snuggling in. Best of luck on the horrid 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes,x

Dawn - It's so hard when you have different opinions. It sounds like the tests would be a good option. Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide.xx

Misty - Good luck for September.

Safari-girl - I loved your post. The back of a chevvy would be great. It made me giggle!! Hope you are okay.x

Marina - I am just about to do a dummy run on blood flow to the Uterus. Last month's showed a thin lining. So this month, I will be taking Viagra(OO..Er!!) and hopefully this will help!! Hope you get on okay.xx

Earthe-Kitt - How are all 4 of you!! Hope you are feeling okay. Gosh...can't imagine the sickness with triplets!!

Meercat - Thinking of you,xxx

Hello to all FF buddies I haven't mentioned. Hoping all your dreams come true,

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Thanks Bel
I really don't have any sickness at the moment -0 in my last pregnancy I was crippled with it and migraines  but this time  nada. I'm not complaining - just eating for 4    

Can I have some Viagra please? - mind you don't know what I'd use it for these days I don't get up to anything anymore

Jo XXXX


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

AJ - sweetheart what can I say except a big thankyou  from the for your post and your IM (will reply to that next). I dont understand everything as my brain is pure mush at the moment , it wont absorb anything else. I feel strangely calm today, like Im floating. Gave myself a good talking to last night and to stop feeling sorry for myself and 'get on with it'. So here I am calm and positive. Im going to the gym in a bit..need to keep myself busy. Im looking forward to seeing Dr.Patel and making a decison from there. Im also going to ask IM a few more questions. I dont understand that if there is no 100% accurate test for sperm then how can they know that the result is true? Dr. Patel has said that results from meisois are highly questionable, so I find myself asking if we get a result will it be true? So therefore what is the point? Im a bit cautious re the PGD as if it kills the eggs/sperm and you havent got many then you lose the cycle, we cant afford that. Also my hubby doesnt at this stage want donor sperm.. so Im scared of the answer too as we hit a wall then if it is him. But then also we do need to know..Oh I dont know..   Anyway we had a chat last night and we have decided that we are probably going to go with no tests and have another go at ED but Im scared of course that it wont work and we will still need the tests. I know I cant wait so long in the Uk and it costs more, so will probably be IM but Im also looking at Invimed as heard such good stories and its much much cheaper, that way we may be able to have more than one go..The good thing is this has made me and DH so much closer and stronger, he has been really worried about me. I will write your number down and will give you a call sometime soon as it would be lovely to chat....thanks ever so much. I wish you all the love and luck in the world, you truly deserve it sweetheart..I really mean that..The icing on the cake today..it has made me laugh actually..my best friend told me they are preggers..oh fandabby dozy...     xxxx


Hi earthe kitt..sounds like the dream pregnancy..I would love to eat for four..and no sickness , wow you lucky thing..xx

Yonny.. welcom to Ff and good luck with your decision making.

Bel - thanks so much for your kind thoughts..how are you? xxx

Badger -sorry to hear about the op..hope everything will be ok? Thinking of you ...Dont worry re the blood sure all will be ok..xxx

Love and hugs to everyone else..am off to the gym now and then walking snoop and then going to have a lovely dinner..yum yum..

Lesley xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Welcome Yonny!  I remember you from one of the ICSI boards, not sure which one though!  Good luck with wherever you decide to go.

Lesley - this fertility business is never easy is it?  Glad you and DH are getting closer through it x  

Thanks AJ, 
You have really reassured me and put a smile on my face, especially at the thought of the embies taking cover during the taxi ride!!  
Thanks again.  x

Thanks everybody for your best wishes on this 2ww.  Utrogestan making me feel bloated and giving me abdominal cramps (wind!   ), otherwise not too bad.  

Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Look what i found!

I found this post that AJ started while ago - on "things i wished i'd known..." - i'm not sure how to copy it into a seperate topic - could someone do that - its such a great thread with so much info, i found it whilst lurking on the ivf board .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55736.0.html

* I have moved in back into here for you girls  It obviously got moved back in the worng place, we are trying our hardest to put them back in the right place Debs xx *


----------



## RSMUM

Oh mini-me - best of luck sweets - only 8 days to go now!! Tons and tons of     and     !!

Deb x


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - sending you tons of sticky and positive vibes   

Safarigirl - thanks for digging out that post, really useful! 

Lesleyjane - this IF business is just so unbelieveable hard. DH took some persuading about donor eggs, cos he said that he wanted another baby that was part of me, very kind, sweet, romantic even, but not realistic! I do sometimes wonder how he would've reacted if it had been dodgy sperm  rather than old eggs....sorry, I am rambling and probably no help at all! I suppose that what I am trying to say is that this road is full of questions and decisions and we can only make the choices that are right for us. Good luck, whatever you finally decide to do.

AJ - I am with you on the getting fit, so far I have lost a stone, cos I don't want to be fat, forty and pregnant! How's that for positive thinking?! Chooks are much happier in the cooler weather, I do love my little cluckie hens, I'm sure it it something to do with them producing eggs! Get excited everytime !

Yonny - welcome to the board! A number of women have been successful in Poland, I'm sure that you will find all the help, support and info you need on here. Good luck!

LaraB - I always pack a thin jacket for Spanish evenings, not that it gets cold, but I sometimes feel a little chilly in the evenings, due to the temperature dropping. I have travel insurance, but haven't mentioned having tx abroad - don't really want to let anyone know......

Badger, as I understand it, brown blood is "old" blood, so not so worrying as fresh red blood! I'm sure that it is nothing to worry about. I do hope that your DH makes a speedy recovery.

Earthe Kitt - glad to hear that you have no morning sickness yet! I had morning,noon and night nausea with DD....

Bel - viagra! 

Marina - I could chat about cats (and hens!) all day long, I just love my fur baby  

Me? So far, so good, feel fine after the Decap/prostrap injection on Friday, AF arrived on Monday, scan next week to check that I have down regged, so it is all systems go, go, go! Been thinking of my donor, is she down regged, when will she start stimming....who is she?!!!

Hello to all the abroadies, love and luck to us all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Marina

Hi Everyone

Bel, yes, same here my lining was terrible last time, on day 13 it was only 5.5, also the patches gave me diarrhea  so I have been advised to try the progynova tablets next time, hope they lessen it  good luck with your dummy cycle too.

Mini-me best wishes and I hope you get a     good luck.

AJ didn't you have a dummy cycle with IM?

Lesleyjane, best wishes to you, with whatever clinic you decide upon, I know its not easy, I sometimes wish I had gone to Poland now  but I must persevere, IM do seem to know what they are doing, they have not offered us donor sperm yet, but, I guess thats because my hubby fathered 3 times in a previous marriage, but that does not mean hes OK now, they just probably think hes OK, but you can never be sure if both are infertile, its just so hard all this, I am sure though you can try with your hubbies sperm and give it a go first, before any tests, best wishes to you both.

Good luck to everyone here, may all your dreams come true.

Love

Marina


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

*AJ* - sent you an IM - really appreciated you thinking of me. DH and I are eating healthily again and feel the benefits, we have a very long way to go though. Keep up the good work. xx

*Badger B* - hope your poor DH is doing well after his op, give him a wee cuddle to cheer him up. I am looking forward to hearing all about your scan on the 24/8.

*Yonny * - hello there - DH and I are going for your 4th treatment in Poland. 1st we had no TX/transfer due to me having no eggs. Next DE TX - BFN. The last treatment was DE TX in May - BFP and sadly miscarried shortly after this. Our clinic is a 3hr train/car journey from Warsaw. Have you decided what clinic you are attending? Send me an IM if you want any more information. Good luck.

*Bel* - good luck with your 'dummy run'. Please excuse my ignorance and I hope you don't mind me asking, but what exactly is involved with your investigation? What can I say about the Viagra Bel - just swallow quickly!

*Mini-me* - hope the side effects of the meds ease off soon.

*Mrs Minerva* - glad everything is going well with down regging.

Love and hugs to Marina, Lesley, Deb, Safarigirl, Earthe Kitt, Lara, Sandy, Crusoe and anyone else I may have missed, may we all have a healthy and productive fertility journey!

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Bel

Misty!!! 

That made me laugh....I shall probably choke on it now as I will be thinking of your comment as I take it!!! I have to take it every day from day 2-14 of my cycle, within this time, they scan me to see if it has any effect compared to my scans last month, which showed bad blood flow. But, at the moment I am waiting for AF, which is late. Why is it when you want AF to come she doesn't Typical!!

Hi to all FF buddies, hope you are all okay today,

Love,
Bel,xx


----------



## HEM

Bel

I know what you mean about waiting for AF - I started sniffing Synarel last Thursday and stoped the bcp Sunday and still waiting and no signs!!!! just hot flushes from the Synarel. How yours comes soon and it might spur mine on to make an appearance.


Helen


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 
Don't get me started about waiting for AF - i am on day 45 and no sign GET cancelled and now i can't book a hysteroscopy  

caseyxx


----------



## sandyw

Hi girls - a bit of a quickie

Misty- wow -everything seems to have happened really fast, quite amazing really- wishing you much love and loads of    for Sept

welcome Yonny- this site is truly wonderful, dont know how I would manage without it

Bel -  hope AF has arrived, keep us posted about the viagra effects- may find myself nipping off to the pharmacy surrepticiously  

Thinking of you mini me, crossing fingers

Lesley hope you are ok , and taking it easy- have you had anymore feedback from IM/care?


We have had our e mail from Ruth about a donor- very excited- has allowed us to hope again 

much love to all
Sandy


----------



## Ms Minerva

Here is an AF dance!       

Failing that, I find that wearing nice new knickers, at work, then finding that the machine in the ladies that dispenses (ridiculously expensive ) _ladies' hygiene products _ is Out of Order, usually does the trick! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie from me Ladies....I've been reading your news but been busy and not had time to post.  DH is whisking me off to Cornwall for 4 days   so won't be able to post    but will be thinking of you.....is anyone testing over the next 4 days?  What about Old Timer?


----------



## brownowl23

HI girls

Ugh I am going to South africa for DEIVF next week and have spent half the day trying to find out what I need to get to be able to take my heaprin injections on the plane.

Chris


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Brownowl,

I think that you probably need a doctor's letter if you want to take them in the cabin with you, otherwise I suppose that they would have to go in the hold.

Sorry, realise that I have not been any help to you really.

Jules


----------



## Plurps

Morning Ladies

Sorry this is a quickie - trying to find out if my flight with EasyJet to Scotland has been cancelled.  I have a feeling its a yes.

I have just discovered, having spent a fortune with Mr Raj Rai having all sorts of blood tests done with regard to implantation failure, he doesnt test for NK cells.

Apart from ARGC can anyone recommend someone in London who does this test.?

Thankyou and love to all

Plurps


----------



## beanie10

Hi Plurps,

I know that the Lister test for NK cells, but I'm not sure how much they charge.

Good luck
beanie


----------



## mini-me

Hi Chris,

I had to take needles / medication on board with me for my recent trip to Cyprus.  I had a doctors letter from my clinic- but after recent events ask your clinic to be specific about carrying them in the cabin with you (in case you need to inject during the flight, difficult to predict with the delays), otherwise they may make you put them in your hold luggage.
Hope this helps.  Good luck. xx

I must say DH and I were flabbergasted at how easy it was to take needles on board the aircraft.  I tried to show my letter several times and nobody seemed interested.  They were in my hand luggage as I was worried about delays and I wouldn't be able to inject in time, but they got through the x-ray without any questions (the actual person checking the x ray machine didn't know about my letter.)  I know many people may need to take needles on board (diabetics etc), but I thought it would be more secure than that. I presume with reinforced cockpit doors, maybe sharp objects aren't the problem they once were?? At least now it should be more secure.
Sorry for rambling on.

Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Plurps - Dr ******* will do the tests for you - you can find him - about once a week in harley street - he practices in ashford and somewhere else as well

if you google miscarriage clinic he should come up.

He will do the nk cells tests for you - i did them through him - it will cost about £400 - £800 - depending what you want - i had the full battery of tests with him NK included.  i dont think they are as advanced, or as detailed as dr beer's but i decided to go to him first as i wasnt sure i would ever be able to afford dr beer and his treatment and thought if anything came up i would look at it more.

if you look at the investigations and immunology thread there is lots of information on nk cells and where you can get it done.

IM if you need *******'s number as i can pull it out for you.


----------



## badger b

Hi everyone

Hi Bel,

hope af has turned up,have you tried the viagra yet?  

Sandy,great news about Ruth finding you a donor,good luck!  

Aj,have fun in Cornwall!

welcome Yonney to ff!

Hi Beanie,

how are you?
hello to everyone else ive missed,it so hard to keep up with everyone!
bit of a me post sorry ladies,but am having a bit of a nightmare!
have had slight brown blood last few days but this am had brown/red/mucasy,nearly freaked out.got a appointment with the local EPU.and they gave me a scan.no sign of where bleeding is coming from and one bubs measuring 5w 4 days which i think is spot on,phew.will have to go back in ten days for 2nd scan to see heartbeat,arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh does this nightmare ever end?!Ruth has advised me to up pessaries to three a day in case im not getting enough support.seems to have only been a bit of blood,had hardly anything since but still v v scarey.

off to the couch to vegatate all weekend with b,yes i know im sad!


badger


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

its le weeeknd - yeah!

Does anyone have an email address for Invimed at all? Have sent a mil form the web but it doesnt seem to work. Rang them today after work but the lady said can I call back at 7am(what!!  dont they know its saturday and my lie in day) as she doesnt know english fully. Thanks

Aj - have a nice break hun you deserve it...lots of hugs..

Badger- glad all is ok , you rest up girl...

Miss Min- very funny  

Sandy - thanks for the thoughts am waiting for my appointment with Care on the 21st Aug. Have somuch info re the tests needed now, my file is like an encycolpedia..poor Dr.Patel..

Marina41- good luck at Im, am sure you are in the best hands..Im only consdiering options ds due to costs at the moment..IM really impressed me and if I could afford everything with them I wouldnt hesitate..need to win the lottery 

Bel- Hi hun , good luck for the dummy run.

Well Im off out for a meal and few drinks with the girls tonight. Just what I need..Hope you all have a great weekend, Love and hugs to you all.

Lesley xxx


----------



## Rosalind

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone please help.
I was due to start injecting today with Puregon(day 2) but AF didn't arrive as expected yesterday!!!!
Typical. Have emailed Ruth at Ceram but i know they are not there. What do i do . Do i just wait?
Also, will i need a letter from them to carry drugs on board aircraft as we fly out on Wednesday 16th.
Because of all the delays i would feel better if i had them with me.
Can someone do an AF dance for me.
ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRh 
Roz


----------



## roze

I am also waiting on AF- almost two weeks late.  I have heard that a single dose of progesterone can trigger AF. Does anyone know why or how?  I have been asked by my clinic to have a scan- I think this may be just to prove I have a lining. However I had a smear test just before my AF due date and they said they could tell my AF was imminent, so I am not sure whether there is a point to a scan.
Are there any real risks of just putting on a patch for one day and seeing what happens, as I cannot afford another scan to tell me what I probably already know.  Is it risky if I just slap on a patch?

The other thing I have heard was to try using essential oils- clary sage- diluted in almond oil.

On NK tests, try the Drs Laboratory- they did mine on the basis of a Drs fax from Spain.

love

roze xx


----------



## Rosalind

Hi Roze,
I just don't know what to do. Its infuriating isn't it.
I've booked 2 weeks off work, all flights, hotels are booked and payed for.
I just pray that AF comes today.
I can't believe you are 2 weeks late, you poor thing.
Hope yours comes today too.
Rosalind


----------



## roze

Just a correction from my previous post- patches are oestrogen- not progesterone.  Cyclogest pessaries are progesterone. Perhaps not a good idea to self treat without a scan- I may have another ovarian cyst which is a side effect of the synarel.

Suffering badly from hot flushes now due to the Synarel so cant wait until AF and oestrogen replacement  when life once again will look rather more positive and normal than it does now.  Have been feeling really forgetful in the last week or so , hope it is the synarel!

regards


roze


----------



## yonny

Hello again girls! 

For any of you flying on British Airways flights, you CAN take your medication on board with you as long as you have a  dated doctors letter clearly stating what it is and why you need it to stay with you. I work for BA so I know this is the case .....although I cant be sure about other airlines I cant see why it would be any different .

lesley jane did youget the email address that earthekitt posted for you on another thread?  [email protected]
I also couldnt get through from the web so I have emailed using this one, havent had a reply yet!!!

Misty, which clinic did you use in Poland? I believe Invimed is just 20 mins from the airport?

Hi to everyone else, lots of AF dances to those who need them and tons of     to everyone else!!

Bye for now
Yonny x


----------



## beanie10

Hi,

Badger - thinking of you, i have sent you a message, i'm ok have nausea all day and terrible wind   

AJ - I really hope you enjoy your break, you deserve it

Roz - I'm sure Ruth is back now, my AF was delayed as well, well I didn't really get one at all, but it turned out ok in the end.

Here's an AF dance for you and Roze, I hope the old witch turns up very soon        ^jumpin

Good luck to everyone else

Beanie x


----------



## radnorgirl

Roze,

[fly]                  [/fly]

I hope this little dance helps

love

Helen
xx


----------



## Noggin

Hi All,

I woundered is anyone cycling with IM at the moment, as it looks like I'll be going over for ET 1st week of Sept.

Lesleyjane- I'm with Care in Manchester aswell, I've seen Mr Patel and Mr Atkinson. I also went to the Liverpool Womens Hospital for a second opinion, but I'm not sure it helped I just got more confused. (I'm not saying that any of them were wrong or unhelpful - it is just that this is such a grey area, and there are many differing opinions and approaches, all of which have their relative merits). I found that I had to stand back and make up my own mind, these boards are great though because of the vast amount of experience on them. I've found some of the women on here more helpful than some of the consultants I've seen. I dont know who you saw at IM but I believe that Dr Walker is back and alot of the girls have raved about her.

Really, it comes down to your own feelings on the matter. Are you the type of person who has to cover every angle or do you prefer to base your decisions on the probabilities. Some people will advise a test even if there is only a low percentage of it being the cause (the principle being that if there is a problem you will be spending alot of money to achieve nothing). Others would say that tests themselves are time consuming and worrying, and if something is a low probability it is better to proceed with treatment and worry about secondary causes later if the treatment is unsuccessful.

Cheers
Viv


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
I am on day 47 and no AF -to make things worse I keep having hot flushes and I am convinced its the menopause. As i said earlier my FET has been cancelled and now I can't book an appt for hysteroscopy as I don't know what date would be best. 

Roz and roze i hope your AF come soon     good luck with your tx    

hi to everyone else !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
caseyxx


----------



## cesca

Hello girls just a quick note to say I am out of hospital and they seem to have stopped the sickness (ALbeit with drugs) but I am home . Feeling soooo weak but home! Thankyou for all get well messages and I hope to be back to normal soon. Love Cescaxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

AJ- tried to reply to you but your inbox is full..you popular gal you  Have a nice break xxx

Yonny, thanks I have mailed them today. I did ring after work yesterday but they told me that I need to ring back when the english speaking doctor is there. So I will wait for a reply and then if not ring again. Good luck to you xxx

Viv- thanks for the post..I havent made any decisions as yet, am waiting for my appoint with Dr.Patel and then will make a decision. My gut feeling at the moment is to not have the tests and have a go without , as this is our first with egg donation , we have nothing to lose at this stage (except cash and sanity of course  ). We are considering going to Invimed as its cheaper and you can have more than 2 put back and they have had great feedback. I was very impressed with IM but with all the tests they require and high cost of ED dont think we can afford it all. At Invimed we could afford two go's. So I think we may do that and if it doesnt work then call it a day.. Good luck to you and thanks again.

RoZ and rosalind - hope your AF comes soon..I usually find that mine comes at the worst time. For instance mine started on the flight back from China when I had nothing with me   oh and I hadnt seen my Dh for a week and a half so no fun for me when I got back   Fingers crossed for you both.

Love and hugs

Lesley x


----------



## Marina

Hi Lesleyjane

I think you must go where your money takes you  I for one, will go to invimed if my attempts fails at IM, they are offering steroids which I believe helps implantation, also, it helps your immune system, to help also with a cocktail of drugs, I don't seem to get on with estrogen, it upsets my stomach very badly, as you say too, you can have 2 goes for the price of one at IM, I would definitely try a go with your hubbies first, I mean we all would prefer to be related to our children if we can, at least one us anyhoos, I wish you all the very best of luck, hoping to hear good news, wherever you go too.

Love

Marina

XXX


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Casey - sorry to hear that you AF has still not arrived   it must be a nightmare for you.  Hope everything sorts itself out soon so that you can get your hysteroscopy and FET back on track.   

Here's an AF dance for you, Roze and Roz too             

Cesca - glad to hear you are back home and the sickness has stopped.  Take it easy and hope you are soon feeling strong again      

Meerkat xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Everyone

Welcome home Casey - so glad you are feeling better and are out of hospital!

AJ - hope you are enjoying a fab break in Cornwall.   We are off for a short break in a few weeks time - I cannot wait. I so feel in need of a holiday but with no money and no leave  not much hope of that. The HFEA of course believe we are all enjoying holidays abroad ....

Badger - I know just how scary bleeding is. 9 times out of 10 everything seems to work out just fine though. I hope you get to see that precious heartbeat on your next scan.

Roz - I hope your AF has arrived and everything is still going to plan and you will be flying out on Wednesday. Here is an AF dance just in case         

Roze - the above is for you too.

LesleyJane - good luck with your decision making. I think there is a lot to be said for 2 goes at Invimed for the price of 1 at IM. If we are not luck on the refund programme at IM it will be Invimed or Altra Vita for us I think for one last go.

Beanie - glad all is going well for you. You must be so excited!  

Viv-I will be a couple of weeks behind you at IM I think. If all goes to plan I think my ET will be sometime the week of the 11th Sept. Good Luck!!!!

Casey  - How blooming fustrating not being able to book your hysteroscopy and move forwards. Hopefully your hot flushes are not a sign of the menopause. I apparently had premature menopause about 8 years ago but other than my periods stopping I had not a single symptom!! Hope things move forwards for you soon!

Bel - have you started on that viagra yet? Hope you are ok.


Love to everyone on this thread
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Well...I am in the same boat as Rose and Roz. No AF and will be 2 weeks late tomorrow?? This has never happened to me before and is so frustating as I am waiting to start taking Viagra!!  Can you believe it...there must be something in the water at the moment girls!!

Hope you are all having a good weekend, even though the weather isn't the best. I have been on the sofa most of the day has I have a major hangover. When will I ever learn?? 

Well...just going to take my dog out for a walk now, so at least I can say I've done something today!!

Love and luck girls,

Bel,xx


----------



## Rosalind

Well thanks to all of you that sent AF dances they worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HORRAY!
Came on this morning, i've never been so happy to see AF before in all my life.
Ruth has emailed me so i guess everything is still on track.
I hope Roze's and Bel's come soon i know its a horrible wait.
THanks again girls
Roz


----------



## safarigirl

Hi everyone , sorry i havnt posted for awhile, i have been reading everyone's news daily but have been doing some extra work to raise money for the treatment,  and have just not had the time (or privacy) to really post anything.  When I have some time I will recount some of the amusing stories about the (extra) work i do....

Well I am off to Ceram this time next week.  Everything seems to be on track so quite excited about that.  Donor has started her medication, I am mine, so that is all great.  Lara and Roz you are both going quite soon as well?  When are your dates?

We have booked with Monarch and for once I am pleased we are on a 6.30 monring flight - at least if things get delayed we have time to still make a flight there. that day.  Alhtough i heard the owner of monarch on the radio today saying "none of their flights" had been cancelled!  Hubby and I are flying to Granada first and are going to take in the Alahambra before heading to Marbella.  I think egg collection at the moment is aimed for Monday ....  Hubby might not be able to stay with me all week, but I will take some books and mags and just lie under an umbrella and rest.  I plan to take very few things with me, so that I dont have too much to carry when i leave.

I had such a weird dream last night:  In my dream  i  had started a new job, and decided to go for egg tranfer during my lunch break (without telling anyone of course!!!) and then came back to work an hour later, and was worried about not resting so was trying to find somewhere to lie down!!!  I woke up so relieved it was a dream!

Anyway a big hello to everyone, i hope you have all had a good weekend.  My best friend was meant to fly out from new york to spend the weekend with me, but had to cancel due to travel restrictions.  In a way I feel quite glad just to have time to rest and relax and keep a positive mental attitude about everything and next week ....  I have enjoyed some quiet down time with just me and dh ....


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Good luck to Safarigirl, Lara, Roz, Viv, Chris and any other abroadies embarking on their treatment in the coming weeks.

All the best and hope your journeys are not too troublesome

      

Meerkat xxx


----------



## Rosalind

Hi Safarigirl,
Me and DH are flying out on Wednesday from East midlands.
Not sure about scan times as i was 2 days late with AF!!!!!!!!!!
Really looking forward to going.
I start injecting tomorrow morning so i've got that to look forward to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where are you staying?
We are staying in Puerto Banus in an apartment.
Hope all goes well for you.
Roz


----------



## safarigirl

Good luck Roz - hope your travel plans go smoothly - arrive early for your flight!  We are staying somewhere outside of marbella, its cheap and i hope not too nasty!  DH and i know marbella quite well as have been there twice, so feel quite relaxed about ti all ... i am sure you will enjoy puerto banus.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cesca - so pleased to read that you are out of hospital! Hope that you are putting your feet up and resting and growing your little bean.

Roz - good luck with your tx and I hope that your flight is not delayed on Wednesday.

Safarigirl - the Alhambra is fabulous! DH and I went there some years ago now, in December and had the place virtually to ourselves.

AJ - hope that you have a lovely time in Cornwall.

Casey - sorry that AF still hasn't arrived, how frustrating. It will just have to be the white knickers and white trousers treatment...

I have my first scan on Thursday to see that the Prostrap has worked and I am down regged, start Progynova on 20th August, exciting!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

A very quick one from my hospital bed.  Was admitted on fri with abdo pain they dont know what it is but having scan at 3.40.  maybe endo or bowels?  Will post properly when i manage to get out of here.

Lara x


----------



## crusoe

Lara

You poor thing I hope "get fit quick" and get yourself out of there as soon as possible.
Take care of yourself
Love Crusoe
x


----------



## mini-me

Hi Lara,

Sorry to hear you're in hospital.  Hope they find out what it is and you can jet off to Spain very soon.
Take care  

Love and best wishes
mini-me xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

These last few days I have been thinking that it has been quite quiet on this thread and then I thought maybe I should do my bit and post a bit more to help resolve the situation... so here goes...

Lara - I hope that you are feeling better soon and that it is not long until they let you go home. Look after yourself honey xxx

Ros & Safarigirl - good luck to you both in Spain. I hope everything goes well for you.

Cesca - I hope you are feeling a bit better and that you are taking it easy. xxx

There seems to be a lot of ladies waiting for AF at the moment - I hope she turns up where she is wanted!!

Me - I fly out to Spain for our frosties at the end of September. After being so positive last time and everything being seemingly perfect and then getting a BFN I am not allowing myself to get my hopes up this time. I am remaining realistic and level headed (or at least trying to) - a case of self preservation!

Helen
xx

[br]: 14/08/06, 13:30Mini-me - fingers crossed for you and wishing that your dreams come true with a bfp. xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

HI All

Just thought I would pop in before my trip to SOuth Africa for my DEIVF. I'll try and let you all know how I am doing whilst I am away if I can

Chris


----------



## RSMUM

Lara - so sorry you are in hospital - hope you get out soon..

Take care

Deb x


----------



## Lara B

Hello again

Just to let everyone know that I'm out of hospital, thank goodness, and thanks for all your kind words.  I was taken in on Friday with severe pains like I had a couple of weeks ago that weren't getting any better.  The only thing that would take the pain away was morphine, and it made me sickly so I only had it once.  Its got better gradually and today I went for an ultrasound which showed no probs with my ovary or uterus, but I may have gallstones.  The doc doesn't know whether this will account for the pain, but they are going to investigate further anyway.  

Its just so lovely to be out of there and I can't wait to get back in my own bed tonight and have normal edible food.  

Brownowl123, wanted to wish you luck for your treatment, come back with a BFP please.

Cesca, pleased to hear that you're out of hospital, hope your pregnancy is smooth sailing from hereon in.

Roz, we are also staying in an apartment in Puerto Banus, which one are you staying at?  I wish you all the best for this cycle.

Safarigirl, not long to go now, bet you're really excited.  We fly out on Friday 25th August, thought we'd go a bit early and make the most of the lovely weather.  Fingers crossed this will be the one for you.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but I'm going to put my feet up now and maybe have a little nod to catch up on some well needed sleep (those hospital beds are soooooo uncomfortable!!).

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Lara

Glad to hear you're out of hospital.  Have a good rest and hope you're soon feeling better  

Meerkat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lara - so glad to hear that you are out of hospital! What a horrible experience for you!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Jules and Meerkat, thanks for the best wishes, its really appreciated.

Just a quick question this morning.  I only started taking 2mg of progynova yesterday and I don't know whether I'm experiencing a side effect of this but (i appear to be a total wreck, first a hospital stay due to abdo pain, then this!!).

I gradually got a pain in the left side of my face from my head to my cheek and around the back that is like neuralgia and was wondering if anyone had had anything like this as a side effect before?  It says migraines on the leaflet, but this is only one side?  

Can anyone help?

Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Hey Lara

I just saw your post, I think your best contacting your GP or your clinic - it may be nothing to do with meds and they will help put your mind at rest.  You certainly have been through the mill lately I hope DH is providing you with lots of TLC.

Let us know how you get on.

Lots of love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Misty

Went to the GPs who checked eyes, ears, blood pressure etc and thinks it could be stress related?  Said if it continues, to take paracetamol or a migraine type pain relief if that doesn't work.  Will see how it goes.  Still suffering with heartburn at the moment which I think could be related to the gallstones.  DH at work unfortunately, so having mum to look after me for a while  

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lara - glad that you GP checked you over. I doubt that it is the Progynova - stress sounds much more likely!

I took Progy when I had a FET, had some headaches and strangely enough, I found that my memory was really bad, but that could've been stress too!

Am at work, so must sign off!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hey 

Lara B - Glad you got things checked out.  Hope you are enjoying a wee relaxation time all to yourself - aren't mums great!

Ms Minereva - I know what you mean about memory lapses, I'm taking cyclo-progynova at the moment and I sometimes have to ask 'who am I again'!

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Lara - funny you mention the heartburn - i never get it and yesterday i had such severe heartburn i thought i was having a heart attack!  (Except i knew my heart wasnt somewhere in the middle of my chest!)  I was on the bus thinking "I'm going to die"  I am also on the progynova - perhaps a coincidence but i had to go to the dentist in the morning so didnt have a chance to eat anything (and then my mouth was a bit numb) - so it couldnt have been any food!!!!!
I do get the odd headaches, although i find them more severe once i start the cyclogest .....


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one from me to let you all know Caron's little boy arrived this morning - all 8lbs 2ozs of him!!!                                      

Oh and my Hysteroscopy went fine so I'm REALLY beaming this eveing! 

D x


----------



## Lara B

RSMUM, could you please pass on my congrats to Caron on the birth of her baby boy, I remember her from the donor egg thread when I first went through it.  I'm so glad it worked out for her.  

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies....back from Cornwall and attempting to catch up.

Mrs Minerva (Jules) - hope the getting fit is going well. Fox nearly had my chooks! They're in shock, poor loves. DP has smeared his face with war paint, donned his combat outfit and laying in wait in the garden at night.....  Don't fancy the fox's chances much. LOL with your tip on how to induce AF!! More to the point.....you are soooo right! Good luck with your scan on Thursday sweetheart. xx

Casey - so sorry to hear you're long wait for AF. Messed things up somewhat hasn't it but I'm sure all will work out soon. I suppose the worst part is not being able to plan. I'm sure it's not the menopause - more like stress or the drugs we've taken. xx

Sandy - so pleased you've found a donor.    

Chris/Brownowl - hope you're well and SA is a dream trip for you  Did you get there in time re the havoc with the air travel this week? Hope so. xx

Mini-me - how's the  going? Good luck sweets. xx

Badger - thinking of you and hoping that the discharge disappears soon to give you peace of mind (it's probably very much nothing!) So pleased you got to hear or see your little one. xx

LesleyJane - hope you are feeling more sorted and finding a direction for you guys to take next. Sorry my inbox is full......must have a look. xx

Rosalind - Hooray! At last! AF! Have a good flight tomorrow and  at Ceram. xx

Roze - sorry to hear your AF didn't arrive. Two weeks! Crickey. It is so expensive with one tx and scan after another. Not sure about putting on a patch.....sorry sweets. xx

Yonny - welcome and good luck! xx

Misty - how's the meds going? Here's lots of    for you. Good luck! xx

Cesca - so good to have you back. Glad you're on the mend and fighting fit again. You rest up.  xx

Bel - damn, what is it with this AF not showing up business?! So sorry petal. xx

Safarigirl......so excited for you!       xxxx

Lara - ooooo, you poor thing. So glad you're out of hospital. It probably is down to stress. Hoping all goes well for tx. Heaps of healing thoughts. Rest up. xx

Helen/Radnorgirl - wishing you  for your tx in September. I know what you mean about not getting hopes up. Keep that PMA though - it's a must! xx

Caron -       on your bundle of joy, your baby boy. xx

RS Mum - had you in my diary today re the op and have been thinking of you lots. So pleased all went well and is clear. xx

Hem/Helen - good luck with your scan on the 18th sweets. Is it all going to plan? Been away for a few days. xx

Bluebell - hi to you, you lovely person. xx

Old Timer - did you test this week? So worried that I've missed your date. I do so hope that you get to be a Mummy. xx

Hi to you all and anyone I've missed - Crusoe, Giggles, Nikki, Jo, Beanie, the list goes on!

Me? Had a nice time in Cornwall if not a little manic! So tired I could sleep for a week! Detox is going well, shedding weight (although could do so more quickly I would hope), doing the gym. Feeling more and more positive and I am shortly going to email the IM and say "bring it on"!!!  xx[br]: 15/08/06, 23:00Me again. ClaraRose ......how you getting on? Are you in the USA yet?  xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 

i cannot beat Aj's fabulous  post and personals so i am just going to say that i agree with everythings she has said and all the good wishes she has expressed 
( lazy moi ??  ) no just very very busy because  today I am off on holiday today for a whole month !!!!!!! it was intended to be for dd's rehab and physio etc but as the op didn't go as planned she is back on her feet and we still have time off and flights etc booked - Yippeee 
and as i am not having tx right now ( stupid af) then i can drink sangria till i'm    so every cloud has a silver lining    and theres defo no detox for me - i need a break from all of this and i cannot wait ! 

I soo hope i can come back to BFP's and everyone having textbook cycles, no yucky side effects, and good communication from clinics and really helpful Uk clinics and Nhs staff 
( whoops think on that last note i am going delirious    )

love from caseyxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Have a wonderful holiday Casey! have fun!


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Not having a great time at the end of this 2ww.  Had af type pains at the weekend and I thought "Great it's the embies snuggling in".  I've even been feeling slightly nauseous and had a strange feeling in my boobs.  I started to feel a little optimistic, so when I woke up feeling slightly sick at 3am on Tuesday (10dp3dt - albeit early on the 10th day), "I thought, why not?", so I tested.  BFN.  I did so again this morning: BFN.  It was an early response kit and it should have shown by now surely - '93% of women show positive by now', so says the packet.  To top it off I've had really bad digestive cramps in the night - definitely feels like IBS.  So it's the drugs making me feel this way.  

I am still going for my blood test tomorrow as I want to see if implantation has actually occurred but failed.  I know this sounds daft but I'll be really angry if there hasn't been.  At the ARGC I achieved some sort of implantation at all 3 attempts - how on earth can I not achieve it with eggs that are 10 years younger??  At the ARGC I was given clexane and steroids (to reduce throid antibodies and slightly raised NKCs).  I've been told by my new clinic that I don't need clexane as my blood flow's fine and they don't believe in steroid treatment.  Maybe for me there's something in it, I just don't know.  

I'm feeling really down and I don't know if I can cope.  Going to see relatives up north soon.  It'll be the first time I'll see my new neice (my mum's 1st grandchild) and while I'm happy for her I'm not sure I can cope.  Nobody knows about our tx.  DH's brother's partner is pg with twins and I really don't want to see her during our trip.  Someone else has fallen pg at work (4 now) and she's in the same team as me.  I am seriously considering quiting teaching and finding an occupation with less young women.  Unfortunately if I do that I definitely close the door for ever.  A 'Catch 22' situation.

I know I'm being melodramatic as I haven't had it confirmed with a blood test, but I know.  This is my 5th IVF (albeit 1st with DE) and I don't know if I can do anymore.

Really, really sorry for this me post - I just had to speak to someone.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Rosalind

Dearest Mini-me- You poor poor thing. God i really feel for you. I know that feeling when you think that "actually it may have worked"
But Hey, you still don't know 100% yet do you babe. Just hang on in there, i'm thinking of you.

Lara B - We are staying at Medina gardens. Where are you?

To everyone else thanks for all your kind wishes. We are both taking deep breaths in anticipation of what the IVF rollercoster is going to deal us in the next few weeks.

Best wishes to you all.
Thanks Roz


----------



## Misty C

Oh mini-me - My heart goes out to you, don't give up - see what the blood results are.  I know so well what you are feeling with all these lovely new babes coming into the world.  This year alone we have had friends and family producing 3 lovely baby girls and one baby boy.  Much as I share their joy, the green eye of jealousy grips me and I don't have the energy to stop it.  I have now allowed myself to feel jealous and not feel guilty and the emotions pass much more quickly than before and I can deal with that. Whereabouts 'up north' are you taking your break?  Try to relax a little and take care of yourself & DH. 

Will catch up with everyone soon.

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

mini-me

You do not need to apologise for your post. That's one of the reasons why we are here  - this thread gives you a place to vent and we listen and support you and provide and help or advice that we can. You are amonst friends who understand your pain, your fears and your frustrations. I just hope that tomorrow that you get a positive result on the pee stick.

Helen
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Morning all (just about)

Mini-me, I know its very difficult but try to stay as positive as possible, it could be a late implanter. I really hope that the pee sticks are wrong and tomorrow you get some good news.  Take care.  

Roz, we're staying at Los Naranjos de Marbella apartments.  Simon has organised it for us.  It sounds nice, supposed to be like an old spanish village.  I don't really know tho where abouts it is in Puerto Banus.  Wishing you all the best that this cycle will be the one that gives you what you really want and deserve.

Casey, hope you have a great holiday, have a well deserved rest.

RSMUM, sorry, in my last post I meant to say I was glad your hysteroscopy went well.  Good to see you beaming away!

Safarigirl, my heartburn is here with a vengeance.  The dr gave me some tablets to take but it just isn't doing anything.  Pain around my shoulders and back as well as the terrible heaviness and burning at the top of the abdomen.  Had to take gaviscon as well today, which has taken the edge off.  We've really no idea what on earth these drugs do to us, but how do we do it without them?  Hope your heartburn is not as bad and you're feeling better.

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## Womb with a View

Mini-me, so sorry that your hpt showed a negative.  Keep taking the meds though until you get the real test back.  I am so hoping it's a positive for you.  Has been known but I don't wish to elevate your hopes.  I understand why you'd be angry sweetheart.  Thinking of you.  When is your real test? xxxx

Casey   have one for me on holiday!!  Have a well deserved fun filled time.  Relax and chill and I hope you then come back peacefully restored and renewed! xxxx

Lara - hope you feel top notch soon lovley. xxx

xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

AJ glad your holiday was good - but selfishly I'm glad your back! I miss your wonderful posts when you are not around.

Casey - hope you have a fab holiday!

Mini-me - I completely understand your disappointment - it is so hard to bear especially when those around you seem oh so fertile. It just bl**dy hurts so much doesn't it? As AJ says it's important to keep on with the drugs until you absolutely know for sure. Thinking of you lots.

RS-Mum glad your hysteroscopy went well - what's you next move now?

Bel- how are you doing?

I have no news really - just over 2 weeks to go before I start patches again and the whole rollercoaster begins again. I don't think I have been as good as AJ about getting fit but I have cut out all alcohol, all tea and coffee and upped my fruit and veg intake. Bertie has also had 3 walks per day instead of his normal 2. I have also been doing a lot more positive thinking than last time so lets hope it all makes a difference this time.

Love to you all especially those having treatment now or in the 2ww

Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - very sorry to hear the the HPT was showing a BFN, but maybe 10dp3dt is too early? I hope so, I really do, will be looking out for your news. 

AJ - lovely to have you back on the boards! Glad that you enjoyed Cornwall. We lost one of our hens to a fox last year, its a long story but I heard her scream, rushed out of bed and Mr Fox had her in his mouth, dead. We think that she died of fright, birds can easily do that. Horrible, just horrible.

Casey - hope that you have a lovely holiday.

Crusoe - sounds very healthy too me! I have cut down on tea, don't drink much coffee anyway and eating lots of fruit and veg.

RSMUM - glad that the hysteroscopy went well.

Lara - hope that the heartburn eases. Have you tried peppermint tea?

Safarigirl - sorry that you have heartburn too! I start my Progy on Sunday, so fingers crossed that I don't get it too....

Scan tomorrow for me!

Love and luck to all,

Jules


----------



## sandyw

Hello all

mini me- am thinking of  you sweetheart ,understand so much of  what you must be feeling and how everything seems neverending - am hanging on for you and hoping that it will all work out for you.  

Casey- the hols sound fab- feeling very jealous, hope you have a lovely relaxing time

Good luck to Crusoe, safarigirl, lara b, Roz on your journeys am sending lots of    
Good luck for the scan Jules

much love to everyone else 
Sandy


----------



## hola69

evening all-

mini me - sweetheart you dont have to apologise..we are all thinking of you and dont give up just yet..I know how you feel with everyone being pregnant..ma and Dh have almost laughed as evryone we know is preggers..my best mate at work told me last week, another girl at work etc etc..you feeli like its everyone else but you..Im sure our time will come though and just think how happy we will be..Dont be too despondant and if you really feel you cant cope make some excuse and dont go to visit..you have to luck after yourself..Thinking of you..big hugs xxx

AJ - Welcome back Jack! repleid to your IM, hope it helps..My best firend has chickens and last week the fox got one of then that had just had chicks..porr thing. So I took snoop up to see if we could find her..we didnt but he found the foxes den and we thought that was good as he willleave his scent. Anyway the happy ending is that one of the other hens has adopted the chicks..they are sooooo cute and they are one big happy family now..bless

Lara - am glad you are feeling better..xx

Ms Min - good luck with the scan hun xx

RSMUM - great news ..many congrats..thinking of you xxx

Casey - have a great holiday..

Love and hugs to everyone else..thinking of you all,

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mini-me - best of luck for tomorrow - sending you loads of    and soo hope that that HPT was wrong.Even though I have my DD I STILL go through those feelings when I see pregnancies everywhere...you are NOT alone sweets - hope you get some sleep tonight and just willing that test to be different tomorrow for you

Am off on holiday for a week tomorrow - great day for the washing machine to break down eh?! ..will be thinking of you all....Lesleyjane and AJ - I owe you IM's and would LOVE to chat with you both - MUST get my act together.

Went off to the hossie today to see my special mate Caron's special little boy - there is something truly, truly magical about babes born after such a struggle.....I just hope that each and every one of you out there gets to be a mum some day ( and some day soon too! )..this little lad is such an inspiration, Caron never gave up hope and fought some amazing battles, she is one incredibly strong woman.. and now he's here....don't really know what I'm trying to say - I just wanted to share some of the joy I got today seeing them both today..it really lifted my heart.

Hang in there, all of you and special wishes to those testing and going through tx or struggling to cope with it all...

D x


----------



## mini-me

Thanks for your best wishes girls, but blood test confirmed HPTs:   

With no implantation, the result was worse than any blood test I had with my own eggs (didn't do blood test with IVF #4 as af came early).  With my 3 attempts at the ARGC I had clexane and prednisolone and I'm convinced now that does help me at least achieve implantation - but my new clinic wouldn't hear of it before, however I'm going to bring it up at my follow up.  I cannot believe I get a worse result with donor eggs over 10 years younger.
To help me get over this I need to look forward and the first step is to make an appt to see Dr ******* and get my immune tests reviewed. I know I have thyroid antibodies and after searching the internet, prednisolone is a suggested treatment for this.  I may even look at changing clinics.

I don't actually feel too upset at that moment - more determined to achieve my dream.

Will post later with personals.

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Lara B

Aw, Mini-me, sorry your blood test confirmed a BFN.  I'm really pleased to hear that you have a plan and a determination for next time (its just a pity your clinic wouldn't let you have the drugs you needed this time!).

Take care of yourself.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - so sorry that your blood test confirmed a BFN. I think that it helps to have a Plan after a BFN, in my case, after my last BFN with my own eggs, it was to move to donor eggs! Really scared what my Plan B will be if if doesn't work!

Lara - hope you are feeling better. Safarigirl too!

RSMUM - do please pass on congratulations to Caron on the birth of her little boy!

Me? I have been trying to email my scan results, but I think that I will just fax it instead, computer seems to be struggling with the size of the file....

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

MiniMe I am sorry your results came back negative ... it is always hard to have to deal with - as the others have said its good to have a plan which has always kept me focused after a disappointment.  I have seen Dr ******* myself (after miscarriages I had all the blood tests done with him).  There is some good info on the "Investigations and Immunology" board where NK cells and other immune issues are discussed and the ladies there are really informative and helpful.

My heartburn (well it was just one attack) has gone!  I am feeling fine.  Ruth has confirmed that our donor is respondng well and we will fly out on sunday and expect egg collection and egg transfer next week.  I am feeling quite relaxed about everything - AJ wrote me an email and it turned lots of things in my head so  for now i am quite peaceful and excited.  I also managed to bargain some clinic down from £150 to £90 for a scan!  I told the money i felt £150 was too much to measure my womb lining.  She was quite surprised, but i told her that i didnt need a peak at my ovaries, or follies or anthing like that - well she agreed and said she would do it for £90 - so theres a thought there - perhaps in stead of "begging" clinics to be taking us on we should be bargaining them down.  It is really out of character for me to do that, I find it hard to bargain in a market where you are supposed to!

Lara i noticed you said earlier Simon had booked you in narajes (oranges) - it is so lovely there - a beatiful old town square, nice place to sit under umbrella's outside cafe's with the locas - you could probably walk to the clinic from there - about 10 mins and the beach, promenade etc is about 5 mins walk away - so your apartment sounds fab.
Someone mentioned Puerto Buenos - that is about 10 minutes bus ride (about a euro) or cab ride (only about 10 euros) from central marbella, its seperate to naranjes - you can walk to PB  along the coast and it would take about 40-60 minutes i think, but a quick taxi or bus ride.  It has a lovely harbour and is certainly where the more jet set would reside, i am sure the accomdation there would be fabulous with stunning views of yachts and blue sea!

A big hello to everyone, i wish i could the "AJ list of all personal list" but i cant! (I used to cut and paste AJ's list and make it mine, but she's caught on to that now!)  Does it help to say i read daily what evryone is up to and try and keep track of all our journeys, celebrating our successes, and feeling a sadness with everyone who has to continue on this train ride ....

I look forward to posting when i am back from marbella, looking forward to a week of sunshine ... i will try and log on when there 
thank you to everyone for remembering me - it makes my day when i see my name "safarigirl" mentioned in a post!!!!!!!!


----------



## hola69

Hi all  

safari girl - just wanted o wish you lots of luck hun xxx

Mini me - so sorry to hear you had a bfn..glad you have a plan and are feeling ok..its so hard this isnt it..thinking of you and lost of hugs xxx

Rsmum - thats a lovely story..pass on my congrats..hope youre ok and the plans are going well..thinking of you..love L xxx

Well Ive had a good day so far..just made £350 on ebay selling off old handbags etc..was so surprised Ive made that much..wow..am heading for my closet now to pull out some more stuff..at this arte Ill have nothing left but at least will have some cash for my treatment..  

Got my mail from Invimed tonite and had one from altra vita too..its so confusing and tough to make decisions when clinics respond in different ways..me and hubby sat all last nite doing a list of pros and cons for all including IM and then we just said forget all thats whats your gut instinct and still we cant decide..  we are a couple of ditherers..anyway we are going to reseach some more and then after my appoint at care monday make a decision and stick to it....

Love to you all..hugs xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

So sorry Mini-me.  I know what you mean re donor eggs and being 10 years younger.  However, not all embies implant, even younger ones and it may be better luck next time, whichever clinic you decide on.  It may also be that you respond well with the steriods you mentioned, etc.  Good to hear you're determined and on track again.  Sending heartfelt hugs.  xxxx

Safarigirl   well done on the bargaining down of the scan!  You're a gal!    sweetheart for EC and ET and may the baby gods be smiling down upon you.  Remember, your mind is a magnet and you are now attracting your baby into your life.        Glad the heartburn has gone.  Maybe that was a taster for pregnancy!!   xxx  Miss you already!

LesleyJane - it's great to have options and I'm sure you'll find the right clinic for you. I always find that the coin trick works when not able to make a decision.  I toss a coin and if it comes down on either side, I then check to see how I feel about the decision the coin makes for me.  If I'm "gutted" then I go for the other choice!  Perhaps, as you say, with more info it might be easier for you.  Can't believe you've made all that money on ebay selling your bags!!  Wow!  I could delve into my wardrobes and find many an item to fund my refund programme I bet!  There'll be a stampede from FF to Ebay now I reckon!!  xxx

Ms Minerva - so upset to hear about your chook last year.  This is my worst fear for them.  Poor loves.  I reckon if this damned fox tries it again one of them will drop dead as she is so stressed and hasn't fully recovered.  We've got 2 Fox Watch gadgets now.  They seem to work well if the batteries are renewed frequently.  However, since having them, the damned fox has broken my bird bath in the scramble to get away from the noise (only foxes and dogs can hear it) and also a lovely large blue ceramic pot today!  He even took our new gate off its hinges in his nippy exit.  How did the scan go?  Well I hope.  Not long now petal! xxx

RS Mum   Have a great holiday - you very much deserve a good rest.  xxx

Old Timer......hope you are ok? xxxxxx

To my friends Giggles and Crusoe    Crusoe - you are very fit and slim, so no need for you to lose weight.  Can't believe your tx is due soon.  Wonderful, wonderful!    xxx

Lara - feeling better?  Hope so. xx

Misty - how is tx going?   xx

Bel and Rose - any sign of AF?  xx

Hem - how are things?  Wishing you the very best of luck sweets. xx

Roze - have sent you a rushed IM as I'm trying to get to bed in a hurry (no, not for my lovely DP!!!!!  I'm just tired and up early tomorrow.)  Good luck re the Meosis decision. xxx

Andrea - thinking of you.  xxx

Badger - how you doing?  Hope all is well and you are cruising along in your pregnancy. xxx

Off for 3 days working away, yet again!  Will be back Monday so catch you all then.  Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## dochinka99

I've emailed Altra-Vista once and never got a response.  Is this normal?  Should I email them again?  I'm 44 and I was wondering if I was too old for their clinic?  Any other older mom's in Moscow now?  (I emailed four places and only heard back from Isida.)


----------



## radnorgirl

Mini me - I am so sorry to hear of your bfn. Look  after yourself honey .xxxx

Safarigirl - I am soooooo impressed at your bargaining over the scan price - way to go girl!!!

Love to everyone

Helen
x


----------



## Lilia

Just a quickie - Dochinka I'd email AV again - they are really efficient normally - but Olga the usual co-ordinator is on holiday till the end of the month and 2 other ladies are covering her emails.

I certainly don't think age is an issue. Last time I was there I saw a lady in for treatment who was a good 10/15 years older than me and the rumour is that the 63 year old lady who recently had her baby had her treatment at AV! So 44 is youthful....

Good luck to all. I'm terrible at getting round to posting often but I have fingers crossed for everyone at every stage!

Cesca - hope you are feeling better

xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Mini-me - I'm so sorry to read your BFN. It's heartbreaking isn't it? I know there isn't anything I could say to make you feel better, but I wish I could. Take care of each other, big hug, xx

Safarigirl - I'm impressed with your bargaining too. If you don't ask you don't get!! Good luck with your treatment and enjoy your break in beautiful Marbella. I'm envious!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!xx

AJ - Hope you're not working too hard this weekend. AF still not arrived...

Crusoe - Sounds like you are psyching yourself up for your next treatment. Please god this is your time. I think this will be the first time we are not going through treatment together. I'm sure I must be a bad omen, so hopefully without me you will get your BFP!! Hoping, hoping, hoping!!

Lesley - It is good to have options. I think you are correct in not rushing into which clinic to go for. It is an important and expensive decision. I hope your path becomes clear soon. Byt the way...what's for tea tonight??

Lara - How are you feeling now?

Me? Well AF still hasn't arrived. I had a scan yesterday which showed a Cyst in my only Ovary. I am waiting for the Dr to ring me about what to do next about it, if anything. Gosh...there's always something isn't there?? Feeling a bit fed-up about it, but hey it's the weekend...so that means lots of wine and take-aways!!


Hello to Lilia,dochinka,Ms Minerva, oldtimer,HEM,Rose,Andrea,Badger,Misty,Roze,Sandy,Dawn and all FF buddies,xx

Love and luck,
Bel,xxxxxxx


----------



## tine

Dear 
Sorry dont no your name, no you are not too old for moscow, im 44 and went to A/V and just had my son Matt, keep emailing them they are usually pretty goog, Olga may be on holiday she can understand english.
Love Linda xx


----------



## Fidget

New thread this way Ladies >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65450.0.html


----------



## Fidget

Man you ladies sure can  



  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
gigglygirl Serum Athens Embies on board test 16/06 
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona    
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Test 17/08 

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE FET August 
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF June 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 20th June 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF  
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Invamed DE    

Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita Waiting to start 
Casey Ceram -ve June 06 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE  
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found  
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF  
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF August  
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Flying 22nd July 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF ET 2nd June 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Donor Found Aug/Sept 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF  
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
B123 Chania Donor found June start 
Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August  
Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF 
Radnorgirl Donor found start July  
Rosalind Ceram Own eggs IVF August 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Buster24 Istanbul IVF 11th July 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx
[br]: 18/08/06, 17:55

Ladies enjoy your new home 

I am going away for the week so wont be able to do any updates until I return............ 
I hope you all have a good week 

Debs
xxxxxx*


----------



## Lara B

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  

Bel, Jules, AJ thanks for asking, I'm feeling a lot better now.  Still got slight indigestion at times, although its nowhere near as bad as it was.  Had my scan today and I have got gallstones, so there's another thing to deal with when I get the chance.  I still don't think it has anything to do with the pains I've been having tho, still think I need to get my digestive system looked at.  
Bel, sorry to hear you have a cyst on your ovary, is it a normal one or chocolate?  Did they say how big it was?  Hope you are enjoying your wine and takeaway - sit back, relax and indulge!

Safarigirl, glad your heartburn has gone away.  You must be greatly relieved that your donor is doing well and you are ready to go over there.  I received an email from Ruth to say the donor has started her meds and I felt so relieved that things were going to plan.  Well done for getting your scan at a lower price, I bet not many places would do that for you.  Keep leaping over those hurdles, and have a great time in Marbella.  I have everything crossed that you will be returning with a BFP.

Crusoe, great to hear that you are ready to begin it all again.  You are good you know, doing the exercising and cutting out all the baddies.  

Love to everyone else

Lara x


----------



## hola69

Hello evryone,

Aj - thanks for Im and the post..am nearly at my decision..not telling yet tho..ha ha  Hope your ok xxx

Bel - thanks too..Just had a chinese.yum yum..keep moaning about my belly, Im like a piece of string with a knot in it   Then I just cave in at the mere mentionof food and was too lazy to go to the gym tonite..theres always tomorrow..hope your ok? xxx

Dochinka? - AV replied to me within a few hours and I was very impressed witht heir in depth reply too. I think they may be on holiday or something so dont give up hope as yet. You are not too old either..wishing you lots of luck and welcome xx

Safari girl- wishing you lots of love and luck xx

Crusoe - glad you are feeling ok..lol xxx

I m off now to relax so have a great weekend all nd lots of ove

Lesley xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Just a quick post to say thanks for your kind words following my BFN.  Going up north for 10 days so must get packing - haven't started yet, hence the rush on here!!
Couldn't go without wishing good luck to all those in or about to embark on tx though.  

Love,
mini-me xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone, hope you enjoying the weekend - i am busy getting things ready as we fly tomorrow at 6.40 (sounded like a better idea when i booked it!) so will have to get up at about 4.00!  we re going to granada first (hence the much earlier flight) to see the alahambra which should be lovely and then heading off to marbella - i think egg collection is around monday/tuesday and transfer later in the week.  Not sure if I will have internet access so if not will catch up with everyone on my return.

Thank you to all for the good wishes ... i am feeling nice and relaxed, ready for some sunshine and warmth ...and not stressed which is good.

I even won an anti ageing pack of goodies (from doing a magazine survey) that arrived on my doorstep this morning - totally out of the blue, i had forgotten that i had done it!  So feeling like the universe is hearing and receiving my requests!

One quick question - i am taking 800mg of folic acid - i sent dh off a few months ago to buy me folic acid stressing how important it was so he came back with one of those bottles with 1000000000 pills and the most strenght he could buy!  I know you are meant to take 400mg - should i reduce this once i am on two week wait?  Or is it not a problem to take more?

Look forward to cathching up with everyone when i return ....

mini-me good to see you posting and that you and your Dh have some time together - enjoy your time up north ....


----------



## radnorgirl

Safarigirl,

I don't know the answer to your question but I just wanted to wish you loads of luck in Spain. I hope that everything goes wella nd that you get loads of quality eggs that all fertilise.    

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## aldo

Hello everyone
I am looking for advice please, I have had 2 failed IVF attempts this year in the UK & at my review for all they will allow me to try again they think I have a 5% chance of success, I have since been looking at the option of DE in Spain & keep favouring IM at Barcelona, I don't know whether to try 1 more time with my own eggs or with my success rate being so low just to go ahead at Spain, has anyone got any advice reference clinics etc  I understand people will have their own preferences for which clinic they choose just trying to seek advice before finally deciding & get the ball rolling as I am nearly 41 & wanting to move on quickly

Any advice greatly appreciated

Carolx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Carol, welcome.  I had had 4 IVF attempts (with one success although lost my DS at 22 weeks due to incompetent cervix).  So the next step for me I was told, was DIVF.  On our 5th attempt we had a friend do it here in the UK and her eggs were a lot worse than mine even though she had children of her own.  So the 6th attempt we were told to have another go with our own eggs but it just proved how low quality my eggs were and I didn't respond well at all.  That's why we've chosen to go with DIVF in Spain, because I know I wanted to think that I could do it with my own, but I'd say with a 5% success chance I'd go for Spain, Ceram have around a 50% success rate.  

Hope you are able to decide, and wish you well with whatever treatment you go for.

Lara x


----------



## aldo

Hi Lara

Thanks for that & I wish you the very best for your cycle soon, so you decided to go to cerum, there seems to be a lot go there ? did you have to wait long for a donor ?  

Carolx


----------



## radnorgirl

Aldo,

"How to choose a clinic abroad" is a question that has been asked many times on this board. I think at the end of the day there are pros and cons to every clinic and it often boils down to what your priorities are and which clinic you feel most comfortable with. Issues that you may want to take into consideration may include are price, waiting times, location of the clinic, the staff at the clinic, communication, reputation.

I am at Ceram. When I was initially looking it took me 2 months to make a decision. 

Good luck in making your decision

love

Helen
x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone!!

Lara - glad you are feeling better but sorry that you have been diagnosed with gallstones. It sounds like this won't affect your treatment though which must be a relief. Sounds like your donor is looking good ... Sending you lots of positive vibes for a BFP    

LesleyJane - I'm glad you have nearly made a decision - It is so hard sometimes isn't it but I am sure you will feel better when you have decided for certain. Fingers crossed what ever you decide it will bring you a hug step nearer to success!!   As for selling handbags- how can you possibly bear to part with them? I have a serious “handbag habit” and couldn’t stand to sell even the ones I haven’t used in years. If only I could – it sounds like a great way for raising a bit of money towards treatment.

Mini-me - How are you doing now? Being very kind to yourself  and starting to look forwards a little I hope.  

Bel- Yes this is the first time we are not having treatment together and I am going to miss that. I am quite sure you are not a bad omen for me - it might well be the other way around - get rid of me and success is bound to strike for you!!! 
Bad news about the cyst - any idea yet on what needs to be done and how long it will be before you can have treatment again? Remember AJ's words "failure is not an option" you and I both know we will get there in the end!!! I just hope this rotten cyst doesn't cause too much of another obstacle. You have had more than you fair share of bad luck and it HAS to change soon.  

Safarigirl - Great news on your donor - you must be very excited (and a bit nervous too) I'll be thinking of you nest week and I wish you a safe journey and of course a   Let us know how you get on from sunny Marbella. I am actually a tiny bit envious of you going to Marbella. I love Barcelona and it is better for us in many ways but Marbella is so much more laid back and relaxing which has to be god while having treatment. A stop in Granada sounds good too. I think (but I don’t know) that you can’t overdose on folic acid. I am sure taking more won’t be a problem.

AJ - Any idea when your next and successful attempt will be? Barcelona in the autumn is very nice!!!

GG- hope you are enjoying your hols - are you looking in on us?


Carol – welcome to FF. Choosing a clinic is very hard and everyone has personal reasons for their choices. I think you need to get some correspondence going with some clinics and see how you feel about their responses to your questions etc. Also don’t forget there are other options other than Spain. These may be a bit cheaper and offer comparable rates of success. There is loads of advice on these boards so have a good trawl though and feel free to pick the brains of  old timers like me!

Love & luck to everyone
Crusoe
Xxxx 
PS the eating healthily isn’t going to well this weekend. My DH has just “encouraged” me into making a huge choccy cake!!!  

PPS Has anyone any experience of hypnosis in terms of helping fertility treatment?


----------



## Mrs Chaos

hi Crusoe
there's a complimentary thread hun 
>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50463.0.html
Hth
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Mrs chaos!!!! 
I'll take a look.

crusoe
x


----------



## luz

Crusoe,
I had 10 sessions with a hypnotherapist who specialises in fertility.  I have listened to countless fertility tapes. I have no reason to believe hypnosis helps as it certainly hasn't in my case! Where it may help I believe is in attitude towards treatment, feeling more relaxed etc. I would save your cash and buy a new handbag!

Love Luz


----------



## crusoe

Luz - Hmmm .... a new handbag!!  I like your thinking - thanks for the advice!

Sorry things haven't worked out for you yet...I hope the future is much more successful with or without hypnosis.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

well another weekend over   back to the old grind tomorrow eh...

Crusoe- you didnt see how many handbags I had in the first place     dont think Ill miss 3 ...ha ha..will have to start on shoes next...

Well guys we have reached a decision..bet your all thinking..thank gawd for that     We are going to go to ALtra Vita for all our own reasons...all the other suggestions of clinics are all so good it was very very hard to decide..we were very happy with IM but just cant afford all the tests and treatment costs..so we have chosen Altra Vita..as they are cheaper, have good feedback and success rates, are great at communciation and have a perfect master of english and hey we will be going to Moscow!! Also we get to choose our donor..flet very wierd last night looking through the lists..almost uncomfortably so as I felt a bit gulity like I was shopping..very very wierd as these ladies are all so wonderful. We are hoping to go with a girl who is 21, has my build, blood group, hair and eye colour and already has one child. Her facial features are described like mine too. We are however going to check that they think it is a good match first too.

I have my follow up at Care tomorrow too and have a long list of questions and tests I need so wish me luck gals...

Hope you are all ok, sending you lost of love and luck and thanks for all of the help of late,

yours the ditherer    xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi folks!
Boy, have I missed you all...  

We're back from hols, 8 days early! There's been a crisis at his job that apparently only he knows how to fix, (never happens to me, I'm not important enough!)  so he needed to come home and has to spend the rest of his 2 week hols working, poor love. We have had 2 weeks away nearly though, so it's not too bad, before you all feel too sorry for him.   I do feel bad though, cos I've still got the next 2 weeks off  . Still, they paid for new flights, a taxi home and are giving him a nice enough-for-a-cycle-of-ivf-shaped-bonus for coming home so it ain't all bad. Was 42 degrees today in Athens too so a bit too chuffing hot for me!

I'll have a good read of your shennanigans tomorrow and am going to book myself a hot choccy and choc chip cookie break to settle in for an hour or so! Hope you're all ok.

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Helloo girls - sorry I've been a bit remiss in keeping in touch - I've got out of the habit a bit since the system went down and am currently (still) wrapped up in investigating a sexual harassment case at work - no time for surfing etc on the job
All going well with me at the mo, I saw my consultant last week and he said as I have a very high risk pregnancy I am going to get lots of scans - there is a very strong risk of coming out of this with no baby at all which is why I haven't really let it all sink in yet or even celebrate. I'm now 10 weeks and have only told a very close friend and my boss (and DH of course  )

Thanks to those who have sent me recent IM's - haven't really had much chance to come online and respond - Hope to do so in the course of this week

LesleyJane - glad you've finally made your decision - I hope you can soon report back a BFP

Giggles - hope you're having a great holiday and not overdoing it on the fitness front  - although I'm sire you are   Sorry I can't make the meet on 30th as I am working 

B123 - thanks for your IM - hope you start feeling better soon - Can't go to Paris afterall - the whole point was to take DS on the Eurostar but it's fully booked that weekend.

Mini Me - so sorry about your BFN -   - really is a bummer - a lot of us have been there and later had a BFP so I hope you can bounce back soon

Lara B - sorry to hear about your gallstones - I think they can zap them nowadays without having to do a cholecystectomy - but the wait is probably horrendous  Good luck with your forthcoming treatment - not long now  

Crusoe - hypnosis - I don't know much about it in terms of fertility treatment. I have had some hypnssis for relaxation in the past and even went on a 8 weeks evening class in self hypnosis. Since then I have had remarkable success in job interviews as I am now really relaxed and am able to overcome my nerves. I also used some relaxation techniques following ET - having said that I have had a number of failed cycles so I don't know if the recent success could be put down to hypnosis - I put it down to reading funny books after ET (remember the clowns)

Safarigirl - you'll be in Spain by now - hope you got my text - basically, the more folic acid you have the more likely you are to have multiples - If any are going to implant at all of course. There was some research on this on the BBC news site about 3 months ago - someone copied it somewhere onto FF but I can't remember where.
I took 3 tablets daily at 8 hourly intervals (and look what happened to me) so I would suggest it's OK to take 2. 
My main reason for taking more than 400 was becuase of my lupus and I think a markedly higher dose is indicated in some conditions - but I can't remember which
Anyway - as for your treatment   and  

AJ - thinking of you hun - I know you're ruminating this weekend and I wish you contentment with your decision upon 

Bel - so sorry to hear that you have cysts - does that explain the non appearance of AF - it's all very complicated isn't it - why couldn't these things have happened when we could have dealt with them i.e. before we started on this treatment roiller coaster

Misty - thanks for your IM - glad to see your going to have another shot - I really do wish you a successful outcome this time - your recent loss must have been devastating and I do feel for you. Hope the new plane route does make things a bit easier and eats into the 13 hour travelling time

Ms Minerva - you seem to be gearing up for treatment - I think I may have missed something here - what's your timetable and when are you off - wishing you success this time

Radnorgirl - I think I missed your BFN - it was just before the site went down - just wanted to say how sorry I am and hope you are able to move forward with a plan B soon

Almamay - glad to see you have a new pal  around to help you at the moment - good luck with your treatment plans for next month

RSMum - glad your hysteroscopy went well - couldn't see a hysteroscopy smiley - can imagine one tho 

Anyone heard from Jassie recently - she doesn't seem to have been around for a while

Lots of    to everyone I've missed out - wishing you a smooth straight road and happiness whatever stage you are on your journey

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX
[br]: 20/08/06, 23:58OOOhh Giggles - just saw your post - Hope you didn't do any running in Athens

One of my fave hotels ever is in Athens - It's called the Hotel Stanley - it has a pool on the roof and you can lie by the pool and look across to your left and see the Acropolis

The house cocktails are also fab - two of those before dinner and you're away with the fairies for the evening

Oh I wish I were there  

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hola69

Wow Jo,

what an impressive post   thanks for the good wishes. Am wishing you lots of love and luck with your pregnancy, try and not worry am sure will all be ok..thinking of you.

Giggles - welcome back and glad you had a nice time but shame you had to come home. But like you say the cash will come in handy..enjoy the rest of your time off..

Had my follow up at Care today which went very well. Basically Dr.Patel agrees with our decision and is going to monitor me throughout, the good news is he is happy to continue my treatmetn for the galactoreah with the drugs of my choice..the nice ones   He was very very thorough and spent an hour with us going back through all our notes and setting up some tests we need for AV. I almost wish I was having it there as I like him so much, but we cant wait 9 months and it is more money and of course the anonymoty issue..

So now just waiting for our tests on Friday and then are match and its ahead we go..am excited and nervous...love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## happygirl

Hi All

Thought the thread could do with some good news so wanted to give you an update. After three years of waiting I finally came to the top of the list at my UK clinic for ED so decided to give it a go before going back to IM for another attempt there. Anyhow its worked which means BFP for me! Am on 2 week wait now for a scan.....

Good luck everyone.... 

Happygirl


----------



## radnorgirl

Happygirl,

Congratulations. Fantastic news - and good news is something that seems to be a bit thin on the ground on the abroadies thread at the moment!!

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy

with love

Helen
x


----------



## crusoe

EartheKitt - I am sorry you have been told your pregnancy is high risk - you must be terribly anxious and I can understand why you can't celebrate yet. I just wanted to tell you a little story that may reassure you a bit...

My Dad has cousins who are triplets. They were conceived naturally and born long before ultrasound came in as routine monitoring. I think all the midwife had at the time was an ear trumpet! I am not sure how they were born - c section I assume and they were born early. The babies were all girls and two were of very good weights. The third was very small and as a consequence was named "Tiny" (this was an unwise decision in my opinion) There was a lot of concern for Tiny's health and I think it was touch and go for a while. However, things worked out very happily and Tiny is now in her mid 60's. Unfortunately her name no longer suits her as she is actually quite a large overweight lady!
I think with all the advances in medical care and the extra monitoring you have been offered you have every chance of a successful pregnancy. We will all be with you every step of the way.

GG - sorry your hols were interrrupted but that IVF sized bonus sounds great!!

Happygirl - No wonder you are happy ... Congratualtions. Nice to hear of a UK success!!

Lesley - glad your appointment went well. sounds like you are all set to move forwards now ... I will be very interested in your experiences at AV. It's next on our list if we are unsuccessful at IM - which of course we won't be!!!!!! ( I'm trying a constant postitive attitude for this next attempt.)

radnorgirl - good to speak with you in chat last night - good luck for next month and those frosties.

Must go I have a sleeping dog lying on my feet and I've terrible pins and needles!!!

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Happygirl - You must be a very Happy Girl!! Someone had to didn't they?? Well done. You are right it is always lovely to hear good news on here. It keeps us all going. Well done and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.xx

Earthkitte - Gosh..it's worry all the time isn't it? As Crusoe says, things are so much more advanced nowadays, that I'm sure your triplets will be in safe hands. Wishing you a happy and worry free pregnancy,xxx

Crusoe - Your story was lovely!! Tiny...I love it!! Well done on the positive thinking. I will be there with you all the way. This is your turn!!xx

Lesley - Well done on making your decision. I have heard great things about the Altra Vita. I wish you all the luck in the world.x

Gigglygirl - Sorry to hear about your interrupted hols...but sounds like you have other plans now too!! Are we still up fo the 30th September meet?


Hi to everyone. My news...well Dr came back to me and told me Cyst was nothing to worry about and will go on it's own..phew!! That was yesterday and my AF arrived this morning after 50 days!! I think it must have been stress. So, I am now about to start my Viagra 'dummy' cycle. This should hopefully help my lining issues. I will let you know how I get on..

Love and luck to all,

Bel,xxx


----------



## crusoe

Bel - Hey that's great news. You must be very relieved the cyst is nothing to be concerned about. Bring on that Viagra and lets get things moving forwards for you again. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive.

Lots of love Crusoe
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello there !
Just popping in to say I have booked my flight to go to Brum Airport for the September meet in Stratford, so pleeeeeeeeeaaaase loads of you come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I am coming on my own (no DH, no babe).
Hope to see loads of you there !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Bluebell - will do my best but not sure If I will be in the country as yet..if I am Ill be there xxx

Crusoe - thanks , will keep you posted. So far so good am most impressed with them. I have all the tests I need booked at Care for Friday and once these are sent and ok they have said the donor will be contacted and a month and a half later if all goes to plan we are off..so fingers crossed xxx Good luck to you too xxx


Happygirl-    thats fantastic..many congratulations..enoy your pregancy and I hope it all goes well xxx

Bel - am releived your cyst went.. they are awful. I once passed out at home and was taken to hospital, they couldnt find what was wrong with me for a day and then when I had a scan they thought I had an eptopic pregnancy. I told them that there was no way I was preggers so they did a laproscopy and found I had a 6cms ruptured cyst, so I was rushed in and had an op to remove it. I spent a week in hospital and it was agony..wouldnt want to do that again for sure. So I can definatley sympathise, bet you had tummy ache..glad alls ok now though. they do usually dissappear on their own and are very common so dont worry, Im just wierd    

Love to all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

I just wanted everyone to know that I probably wont be posting on here for a while.  I think the TX will be postponed as my mum collapsed with a brain hemorrhage and died tonight, so I haven't got a positive thought about anything.  I'm so devastated I can't think about it.

Lara x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Happygirl - looks like you will live up to your name!  Huge congratulations on your BFP and thanks for sharing your good news with us!

Earthe Kitt - Fantastic post! I have been thinking of you, it must be so hard to be told that you have a high risk pregnancy but I have seen so many photos of healthy triplets at fertility clinics, I am sure that it will all work out for you.

Bel - good to hear that they cyst will sort itself out and that AF has finally arrived.

AJ - hope you are OK and not working too hard! Thinking of you.

Gigglygirl - sorry that your holiday was interupted but great news about the IVF sized bonus!

Lesley - good news about your follow up at Care, it won't be long now before you are having tx!

Safarigirl - thinking of you in Spain, good luck!

I am on 4mg Progynova, move up to 6mg on 27th until transfer, scan was fine, all down regged, no cysts, thin lining, another scan on 30th and E2 blood test, then I hope to get some dates! Seem OK on the Progy so far, so good....

Jules
xxx

Oh Lara, just read your post! I am so, so, sorry to hear about the loss of your mum, how devasting for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

xxx


----------



## happygirl

Hi all

Thanks so much for all your kind messages. Will keep you posted on progress!

Lara, so so sorry to hear the tragic news about your mother. What a terrible, terrible shock. Thinking of you.  Take care....

Happygirl


----------



## sandyw

Lara love

Am so so sorry-  you are in my thoughts, we are all here for you whenever you need

much love
Sandy


----------



## alanelaine

Lara,

Sorry to hear your tragic news.  Our thoughts are with you.

A&E


----------



## Marina

Lara, so so sorry to hear this news, you must be in shock, take care, and may god give you strength  the same happened to me 6 yrs ago, so I can relate to what your going through.

Love

marina


----------



## Bel

Lara,

Oh my god...I'm so sorry. You must be devastated. Thinking of you loads and wishing you loads of strenth to be able to get through the next couple of weeks.

We are here if you need us,

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lara,
So so sorry. I sent you an IM but know there's nothing we can say to help you, except to be here if you need us.
Thinking of you
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## badger b

Lara,

so so sorry to hear your devastating news,big hugs to you and your  family at this sad time


love and hugs


badger


----------



## safarigirl

Just a quick post from me - in marbella, we got 6 eggs from our donor, and 5 fertilised.  I am going in for transfer in about two hours (I am on the internet to while away the time!)  MArbella is wonderful, warm and laovely
I have been thinking of evryone .... i am very sad to read of your news Lara and will send yo ua proper IM when i get back home and have better access.

Thank you to everyone who has sent me an IM, texted me and had me in your thoughts - it  feels wonderful to know that there are people out there who care and are wishing me and DH on ...


----------



## Lilia

Lara

So sorry to hear your terrible news. You are always so positive and lovely with your thoughts and wishes to everyone else that I know everyone is thinking of you now.

Take care

Love to everyone else and good luck Safarigirl...thinking of you and fingers crossed....

xx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi girls, so many of you now, it's impossible to keep up!!
I have been away for a while trying to sort out somewhere to have treatment after 2 dreadful experiences at Ceram. 
Firstly can i say how sorrt I am lara, my thoughts are with you. My mum died very suddenly too and I can understand some of what you must be going through. Try to stay strong and keep close to those you love around you. 

Right, well I really wanted to tell you all about the clinic I have just returned from. ISIDA is in Kiev, Ukraine, and a few girls from here I know have been there. It is an absolutely fantastic and first rate clinic. Rather like a very modern private clinic in this country. The doctors there are so loving and caring and it really shows how passionate they are about their jobs. There is a translator who is absolutely wonderful and there every step of the way with couples. Many times I had questions for her and she would reply to me always within 1/2 hour, many times a day. No querie is too small or too much trouble to sort. Let me tell you, this is a world away from my experience at Ceram, where I was made to feel just a number, not important at all and very much pushed aside when things didn't go to plan. 
For a treatment at Isida you need only about half the cost of Ceram and the level of care doesn't even begin to compare. I needed 2 scans before I flew out, had 1 scan there and then had my transfer by ultrasound. The Dr who did my transfer was absolutely lovely and I met him when I had my first scan there. There was the embryologist who came to discuss with me my eggs and the number for transfer and he also came in to hold my hand. The staff were all very professional and very caring. I cannot recommend this clinic highly enough. 
I was a little timid of going to such an alien county as the Ukraine, not many speak English and it is more difficult to get too, but I can tell you it's worth this extra bit of hassle. I would never recommend anyone go to Ceram these days. How can a clinic that lets you down by telling you you have no eggs on day of collection, then find you another donor that "will fit" be trusted? We were added to this donor without the "first in line recipient" apparently knowing they were going to share. No eggs are shared at Isida and this eliminates some of this worry. Certainly as well, no donors go AWOL, which is aslo a frightening thought. So many women agreeing to donate and backing out is surely a warning sign. At Isida all donors have to be eductaed to a certain level and need to have at least 1 child of their own. I expect this secures against any problems that may arise after stimulating the eggs. 
The last time I spoke to Ruth was after none of our 4 frosties thawed and she said she would find me a donor as a matter of urgency, especially after all that had happen previously. I never heard from her again. A few people I know have had problems communicating. It doesn't need to be like this. Not when we pay so much and put our fate in these people's hands. They SHOULD care about us, about what happens. In Spain this was never the case I felt. 
I am sorry to have ranted, but I so badly wanted to tell you of the well kept secret I have discovered in ISIDA. I realise Ruth reads this board, and that has made me feel tongue tied and unable to speak freely. I was worried this would harm my future treatment. I felt that having a moderator keeping such a close eye on a board not linked to her own, was not a good idea. I imagine a lot of business is sought out on this board and this makes for an uncomfortable atmosphere. How many are turning away from Ceram these days and going elsewhere? howe long does your reply take? Do you get one even? 
I feel free now as I have found excellence elswhere and I don't need to keep my lips sealed. Isida IS excellence, it really is, and if anyone is seeking somehwere that cares, has great results and is within a budget, ISIDA is the place for you. 
.


----------



## PurpleChick

Lara

So sorry to hear about your Mum.  Its such a shock when when everything is so sudden like that.  Take good care of yourself!!

Luv PurpleChick


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Girls

Lara - So sorry about youe mum - I lost my mum suddenly 2 years ago this month - I din't even know anything was wrong until about 12 hours after her death. Such a dreadful shock for you

Pinkpaula - glad to see you have found a clinic you are happy with

When I was doing my clinic shortlisting I had my first choice as Invimed - mainly for the reasons Alma may gave in her post on the Invimed thread
However, I also looked at clinics further East just in case Invimed fell through
I did a huge compare and contrast exercise between Altra Vita and Isida and went through every post about them since the very beginning of the Abroadies thread about 2 years ago - I eventualy came up with Isida as my second choice.
I threw away the extensive notes I made once I had my BFP so can't remember the reasons  

I can't remember the reasons why I chose it over and above Altra Vita but I did make some initial enquiries there and found their communication second to none

Safarigirl - good news about your eggs - wishing you lots of sticky vibes, laughter and giggles for your transfer this morning

Better go - procrastinating again

Jo


----------



## nikkiank

Lara

Sending you lots of love and keeping you in my thoughts at this terrible time.

many hugs
Nikki xx


----------



## Newday

Hi Lara

I am so sorry to read the news about your Mum.

Take Care

Dawn


----------



## luz

Pinkpaula - I too had a bad experience with treatment abroad and am now looking at other clinics. I spent weeks resesarching clinics before going to South Africa, and the fact it went badly means I am almost frightened to make a decision this time. I have been looking at AV, but from your post ISIDA sounds great. Can you tell me how much detail they give you about the donor - physical characteristics, education etc. Best of luck to you.

Lara - I am really sorry to read the tragic news about your Mum. You have my deepest sympathy.

I don't often post on this thread, but I do read it avidly. Love and luck to all the Abroadies.

Love Luz


----------



## Newday

Hi Girls

well my head is going round.


We have been for an initial appt at Fetimed in Czecg republic. Dr suggested tests here to check everything is OK. Dr S (at Leices) doesn't think that there is anyhting wrong with me and think that the tests would be a waste of time but is willing to put me on his list 12 week wait.

But if there is nothing wrong we could have txc again soon and my head keeps telling me to go in Oct which we could do. That will be 4 months from miscarriage and 3 Af's.

If I have the tests then it will be Feb before we can have txc again and I don't really want to wait that long.

Ceram think that we have just been very unlucky!!

I just don't know what to do for the best

any thoughts??

Dawn


----------



## luz

Dawn,

I have sent you a personal message. 

Luz


----------



## AlmaMay

Lara,

I'm so very, very sad to read your news about loosing your mum so suddenly and very tragically.  I have lost both parents, one suddenly and one to cancer where we knew.  When I lost my dad suddenly I was very traumatised at the shock but with my mum there were no long goodbyes like I thought there might be with cancer.  It doesn't make a difference to the massive empty hole left in your heart.  

Look after yourself as best you can and when you can't don't be afraid to ask for help.  Don't forget to eat and sleep when you can.



x,
Almamay


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Lara, I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss. I can't imagine how you feel at this time but know the hurt must be awful. There are no words that I can offer which will heal or take away the pain, but please know that I am thinking of you and we are here to support you whenever you need us. I have sent you an IM. AlmaMay, unfortunately, knows the pain of such loss and I'm sure she'd be a wonderful support to you. With love and healing thoughts, AJ xx[br]: 23/08/06, 11:59Hi Lovely Ladies. Just dropping in to see how you all are. Will logon again tonight to chat and catch up. Sending you lots of love to everyone and luck to all on the 2ww. xxxx


----------



## Marina

pinkpaula said:


> Hi girls, so many of you now, it's impossible to keep up!!
> I have been away for a while trying to sort out somewhere to have treatment after 2 dreadful experiences at Ceram.
> Firstly can i say how sorrt I am lara, my thoughts are with you. My mum died very suddenly too and I can understand some of what you must be going through. Try to stay strong and keep close to those you love around you.
> 
> Right, well I really wanted to tell you all about the clinic I have just returned from. ISIDA is in Kiev, Ukraine, and a few girls from here I know have been there. It is an absolutely fantastic and first rate clinic. Rather like a very modern private clinic in this country. The doctors there are so loving and caring and it really shows how passionate they are about their jobs. There is a translator who is absolutely wonderful and there every step of the way with couples. Many times I had questions for her and she would reply to me always within 1/2 hour, many times a day. No querie is too small or too much trouble to sort. Let me tell you, this is a world away from my experience at Ceram, where I was made to feel just a number, not important at all and very much pushed aside when things didn't go to plan.
> For a treatment at Isida you need only about half the cost of Ceram and the level of care doesn't even begin to compare. I needed 2 scans before I flew out, had 1 scan there and then had my transfer by ultrasound. The Dr who did my transfer was absolutely lovely and I met him when I had my first scan there. There was the embryologist who came to discuss with me my eggs and the number for transfer and he also came in to hold my hand. The staff were all very professional and very caring. I cannot recommend this clinic highly enough.
> I was a little timid of going to such an alien county as the Ukraine, not many speak English and it is more difficult to get too, but I can tell you it's worth this extra bit of hassle. I would never recommend anyone go to Ceram these days. How can a clinic that lets you down by telling you you have no eggs on day of collection, then find you another donor that "will fit" be trusted? We were added to this donor without the "first in line recipient" apparently knowing they were going to share. No eggs are shared at Isida and this eliminates some of this worry. Certainly as well, no donors go AWOL, which is aslo a frightening thought. So many women agreeing to donate and backing out is surely a warning sign. At Isida all donors have to be eductaed to a certain level and need to have at least 1 child of their own. I expect this secures against any problems that may arise after stimulating the eggs.
> The last time I spoke to Ruth was after none of our 4 frosties thawed and she said she would find me a donor as a matter of urgency, especially after all that had happen previously. I never heard from her again. A few people I know have had problems communicating. It doesn't need to be like this. Not when we pay so much and put our fate in these people's hands. They SHOULD care about us, about what happens. In Spain this was never the case I felt.
> I am sorry to have ranted, but I so badly wanted to tell you of the well kept secret I have discovered in ISIDA. I realise Ruth reads this board, and that has made me feel tongue tied and unable to speak freely. I was worried this would harm my future treatment. I felt that having a moderator keeping such a close eye on a board not linked to her own, was not a good idea. I imagine a lot of business is sought out on this board and this makes for an uncomfortable atmosphere. How many are turning away from Ceram these days and going elsewhere? howe long does your reply take? Do you get one even?
> I feel free now as I have found excellence elswhere and I don't need to keep my lips sealed. Isida IS excellence, it really is, and if anyone is seeking somehwere that cares, has great results and is within a budget, ISIDA is the place for you.
> .


Pink Paula

I can agree with you that they are extremely excellent with responses, and also agree that, even though I live in Spain, the prices here are extornionate, I am with IM you may as well say 10,000 euros a go  we are on our second attempt soon with them, and as much as they are good, I cant see why they should be so expensive, I have also spoken to ISIDA and ALTRA VITA, so far im with you on ISIDA, I have a gut feeling about them, best wishes to you on your fourth coming treatment.

Love

marina


----------



## crusoe

Lara - I am so dreadfully sorry to hear your news. I can't begin to imagine how devastated you must be. There is nothing anyone can say to make things better but sometimes it helps just a little to know people are thinking of you - and we all are. xxx 

Paula - good to see you posting and moving forwards with your treatment. I do sympathise with one or two of your views but I do think we have to be careful of running a particular clinic down. Ceram didn't suit me either in the end but lots of people have had fantastic treatment there and there are lots of babies to proove it. I wouldn't want anyone soon to go to Ceram to think they have made a mistake - they haven't - ceram has lots of strengths.
Please don't take this the wrong way - you are perfectly entitled to your view - we all are and I am delighted you have found Isida. I wish you all the best for your treatment there and to those at Ceram.

Got to go - I'm at work and posting illegally!!

Love and luck to all Crusoe x


----------



## Lara B

Ladies

Just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your kind messages.  Its extremely difficult at the moment, I'm trying to support my dad and my mum's mum who is 90.  It keeps me busy but at times of quiet it is really really hard.  It was all so quick and the really difficult part is that I never got to say goodbye.  My mum was my best friend and was the backbone of the family, she will be so sorely missed by everyone, I just want to wake up and it all be a bad nightmare.  The dr has given me something to try and cope for a few days, and ordinarily I wouldn't take anything, I didn't after Zak died, but now I feel I need to so that I can keep going.  Doesn't stop me from crying at the least little thing though.  Going to her house today is awful because there are her things all around; she was gardening just before she collapsed.  Ruth and Simon have been lovely and I thank them for understanding.  It really helps that you guys are sending me your best, I cried at the posts and am beginning to cry again.  So I'll go for now, thanks again to everyone.

Lara x


----------



## Janny

I don't often post on this board anymore - I find it so hard to keep up with everyone and don't want to be rude and miss people out. However I felt I just had to say something in defence of CERAM. I had ICSI there and was successful at the third attempt - so I have had a lot of experience of the clinic and its staff. I can honestly say that they were unfailingly supportive - and I mean all of them; administrator, receptionist, doctor, nurse and embryologist. When my treatments didn't result in BFPs Ruth was always quick to respond to my worries and questions and I went to see her specially to talk about how I was feeling and to try to understand what had / had not happened. She went far beyond the requirements of her job description to support me and make sure we had the best possible chance. Yes CERAM is a small clinic and as such they cannot do some of the more sophisticated (and expensive) tests possible at other clinics, but they always, always treated me as an individual and tailored my treatment for best possible results. I can't thank them enough for giving me the chance to be a Mum. I am really sorry that Pink Paula has had a bad experience there and wish her all the best at ISIDA, but feel that it is important to balance it with my own positive experience - particularly as CERAMs many excellent reviews were lost when the hackers attacked this site in July....

Best wishes and   to you all 

Jan x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

firstly Lara Im so sorry sweetheart..how dreadful, I cant imagine how sad you must be..Im thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs..We are all here for you, take care and god bless xxxx

Safari girl..wishing you tons of luck and sending you lots of love..xxxx

Miss Minerva..thinking of you and all the best...xx

On the subject of Ceram I do feel that it is important to give a balanced view as so many people go there and each have their own viewpoint and experiences. I also think though that sometimes honesty is the best policy for everyone in involved in this.. I too think clinics should not be run down as as it has been pointed out many people have had BFP from Ceram and been treated very well. However I too like Pink paula did not have a good experience at Ceram, I was very carefull on these boards as I was conscious that many people were and still are having treatment there and didnt want to cause anyone unneccessary stress or upset - that was my primary concern! As you all know I have left Ceram and moved to Altra Vita now. I did not have treatment at Ceram so cannot comment on that side but the reason I left was the terrible communication, the attitude of the receptionist when I rang and the length of time we waited (almost 7 months) when we were told to expect 3 at first. Ruth is very helpful on these boards and was very nice when I met her and has also liaised with me since I left with tests I need and my opinion is not based on her at all, as this is not personal but the clinic. I personally beleive the problem is that they have been hit with an influx of applicants, are finding it hard to get donors and are struggling to cope with the work load BUT that is only MY opinion. I do not wish to cause any bad feeling at all or upset or hurt anyone including Ruth BUT I do think that Paula needed some backing in her argument. I have also had other people IM with the same feelings. So I suppose what Im trying to say badly I think is that everyone should make their own mind up and balance the good points with the bad and to go with their gut instinct. I hope that this post isnt taken badly by anyone as that was not my intention.

Love to you all Lesley xxx


----------



## Sham69

Hi girls

I have been doing my research and  have contacted Invimed, Altra Vita, Ceram & Institut Marques who are on their Holidays at the moment do any of you have an idea how much a cycle of IVF/DE costs at Institut Marques. 

Lara sorry to hear your bad news, I lost my mum last year in tragic circumstances, look after yourself and take care. 
Love Sharon x


----------



## Andream

Hi Sharon a cycle at IM is 10000 euros
Lara so sorry to hear about your mum you must be devestated. Take care of yourself
andrea


----------



## Marina

Hi Sharon

I am with Institut Marques, its 9560 euros a cycle, but yes, you may as well say 10K, or the refund programme, which is 30,000K which gives you 3 fresh cycles, plus any frozen in between, with a 21,000 refund, if it fails after those cycles are completed.


Marina


----------



## yonny

Oh Lara, Ive just read your sad news!
I am so very very sorry! 
All my love to you and your family at this time 
Yonny xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lara,
I'm really so very sorry to hear about your mum.  You must be hurting so badly at the moment, and I'm sure that words must seem hollow.  Please look after yourself, being gentle and kind to you and your DH.  I don't know you very well as I'm not on abroadies so much now, but I have been thinking of you.
Big hugs,
Love from Bluebell xxxx


----------



## sandyw

Hello all

Lara love - how are you - we are all thinking of you at this very difficult and sad time

Safarigirl- how did ET go- fill us in with the news, lots of  am thinking of you

Badger and Beanie how are you doing- hope all is well  

Dawn- what tests needed doing- understand so much about wanting to move on with things!- have you decided which path to follow

love and luck to all
sandy


----------



## hola69

Hi there everyone,

well Im off now for 4 days - hooray!!!!  

Had the most awful week at work I had to make redundancies yesterday..never ever want to do that again..was a terrible experience, not my choice it was my directors and I only got told to do them yesterday too. I felt so awful and so sorry for the people I had to let go..like it was partly my fault...very sad...

Well am off for my tests tomorrow at Care..have a list as long as my arm..but hey ho..has to be done..and then its onwards and upwards..yippeee!!

safari girl - hope all went ok? Thinking of you xxxx

Have agreat weekend all,

Love L xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Lesleyjane

Good luck with tests!

Love & hugs to everyone,
Misty C
xx


----------



## Bel

Lesley,

Hope all your tests went well today. I bet you will be glad to get them out of the way!!

Speak later,

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Been really slack posting this week as have been getting through the usual mountain of post-hols laundry while demolishing hideous wardobes with a lump hammer and stripping wallpaper- all at the same time! Amazing!  Only been running once too, getting slack.  The plan was to decorate our bedroom after our early return from hols but I've really got on with the job so feel quite satisfied, if a little pooped. It's mostly stripped now but a long long way off being ready. So, anyway, I've been keeping my eye on you all and thinking about you even if not on here much.

Safarigirl- hope all is well with you, if I read things right you're out in España right now having your tx. Really hope all goes swimmingly for you and that you get lots of r&r as well as obviously a nice bfp!    

LesleyJane- hope your test results are ok and all is set for your imminent tx. Enjoy your days off.  

Dawn- haven't caught up with you for ages, hope you're ok. Any decisions made about h'scopy? Did you go on your hols to Italy? Happy hols, what's left of them. I've got going back to work blues and I'm not even going back full time! Plus I've still got nearly a week off. Must catch up, I'm missing our chats!

HEM- are you in sunny Spain yet or still here? Got everything crossed for you too! I saw you were online at the same time as me yesterday but didn't have time for an MSN chat so didn't say hi. Will do from now on if you're around, which you may not be ! Best of luck, babes.

An extra big hello and hug to Lara.   Sending a hug seems insignificant but it's all we can do and I know I liked them when I was feeling low. Here's another.  

Crusoe, glad to hear you're gearing up for your next cycle. Not long now.  Massively positive vibes coming your way.   

AJ- you sound really upbeat in your posts which is fab to hear. Sorry you can't make the meet, we'll miss you loads. xx

Mrs Minerva- are you having tx right now? I knew it was around now but not keeping track very well after being away. Best of luck to you, babes.    

Badger and Beanie- you too? Having tx that is?? BFH's (and BFPs) to you both.

Hi to everyone else and hello to any newbies ! Not sure I can name check everyone cos we are so plentiful on here these days. God bless FF and long may the server stay up and keep us sane. 

I think I'm going to go to Stratford for a day trip to scout out pubs and restaurants for the meet on Thurs of next week. If anyone's local to there and fancies meeting Norma-No-Mates (me!) on a solitary pub crawl/tea shop wander for a couple of hours in the afternoon please let me know! I realise most of you have work to go to in the daytime but I thought it was worth a shout.

Right, enough waffliing, love to all.
Gigglygirl
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Morning ladies - sorry I haven't been around as I have been unwell. 
Imagine a red onion - all red and peeling - that's my face due to a lupus flare up. I have no idea what has caused it - it can't be the sun as I haven't been out in the sun since 1986  

Just a quickie for Safarigirl - think you're do back today - welcome back and hope your embies are snuggling in nicely - when is your test date?

Just a add my twopennorth to the Ceram issue recently debated

When I startd nursing I asked my Tutor which was the best teaching hospital - she said it is the one you train at.
We can translate this across to fertility clinics - which is the best one?
The one that gives you a BFP of course  

I had a cycle of treatment at Ceram and I really have no major complaints about my treatment. The only reasons I moved were
a) - waiting times were getting longer diue to increased popularity
b) - I wanted steroid cover for my next cycle and couldn't get this through Doc B
c) funds are running low and the cycle at Invimed was around £1500 cheaper when all costs were considered (treatment, drugs, flights, hotels, eating out etc)

I think we have to have some sensitivity toward women who are currently undergoing treatment at Ceram and do have a heave financial and emotional investment and perhaps the best place to criticise clinics is in an objective clinic review at the top of the thread so that those who want to learn of the good and bad points of a clinic can go there.

Have a great holiday weekend everybody, I always see the August bank holiday as the official end of summer   

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Jo - I am back - arrived yesterday and missing the blue skies of marbella (even though i spent most of my time relaxing on my bed and decided against suntanning etc, as i knew i would then see a post saying you shouldnt do it in your two week wait!!!!  Dh couldnt believe how rested i looked when he saw me at the airport!  (Well you would if you spend three days literally on your back reading!)

I read as well the post on ceram (I was there at the time - for the record i have been there twice, have felt that my needs have been taken care of, have really liked both ruth and fiona the nurses, and have felt a real affinity for dr b - this is hard to describe but he has a wonderful peaceful positive air about him that relaxes me.  Marina the embrologist also seems lovely.  This treatment i had had to be arranged during ceram's summer break, and ruth emailed me almost every second day with updates on donor etc even though she was officialy on holiday - i cannot complain about their communication or arrangement of donor(s) throughout my two treatments)  

..... anyway I decided i would wait until i came back until i threw my own comments in.  Jo (earthekitt) i agree with you, we do need to be aware that there are many of us at different clinics.  Honesty is good, although these comments  can be perhaps be used on clinic reviews which would help future people who are reading get a clear picutre.

I guess these comments are now general (althought the comments applied to ceram)- it must be terrible to hear you have no eggs.  However I do feel that this is something that no clinic themselves can know until that day.  What a terrible shock as well for the donor who probably wasnt expecting to hear that as well.  Ceram has always made it clear that they egg share and in the agreement you get with them you are "promised" 6 eggs, so if you were offered another reasonable donor, and 6 eggs, i cant see what the problem is. (except if the donor was not suitable)  I got 6 eggs and 7 eggs on respective trips and if the person i was sharing with got more then that is great for them .... All i want each time is two embies to transfer ... anything else a bonus.  Iknow IM have a back up donor, so they too are aware that problems can happen.

About donors going AWOL, i think we have to remember as well that a 20 yeara old (I am thinking of myself and my friends here) if i had chosen to be an egg donor when i was 20, and a cute boy had said to me, hey lets backpack across africa, i would have probably said yeah i think i'll backpack!  I just wouldnt have had the sensitivity to realise what i was doing and how that decision would have impacted on someone else - it wouldnt have been personal, just my own youth.  i think circumstnaces do change when you are that young, things happen, you get a boyfriend, you change your mind, you have no idea or concept yet of the hope and longing of someone hoping you will donate.  

ANyway those are just my ideas and thoughts .... i am glad you have found a clinic you have linked with, it is so important and hopefully you will have success there.  thats all we all want.

I also think we need to understand that staff in all clinics are human and have there own emotions and lifes going on, and that we need to be sensitive that they work in an environment where they are aware of pain and joy, and must carry some of this as well. They do this every day!  I know myself that i have had to "care for others" when i have been going through for e.g. a miscarriage or a bfn and have found it very difficult at that point, and someone might well have said at that point that the care i offered them wasnt that great - however we are all human and need to be aware of this as well.

Okay i have rambled and hopefully some of this makes sense, if not its the pessaries!!!!!

big hello to everyone and enjoy the bank holiday.


----------



## radnorgirl

Safarigirl

Good to have you back and to hear that you are well rested and everything went smoothly in Spain. Sending you sticky vibes for the 2ww.

Today I had my injection (forgotten what they call it) but for me it marks the beginning of another cycle of treatment. This time next month we will be defrosting those frosties.

Helen
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Just a quickie - Radnorgirl - wishing you lots of positive energy for this cycle and of course a bfp at the end of it - I think the jab is decap - I always think of it as decapitating my cycle - but then I have a warped and twisted mind

Safarigirl - welcome back - good to see you've been resting and hopeing you get lot's more over the coming week. Your embies should be digging in for the duration about now - I site I used to help me visualise was called WWW.visembryo.com - I found the link somewhere on this site but you can probably google it in.
Are you going to tell us your test date or are you just going to spring your BFP on us in around 8-10 days?

AJ - thinking of you - hope you're not working too hard

Love to everyone else - I can't decide whether to get dressed, have another cup of tea or put the washing on and hope the sun is still shining when I get it out - decisions decisions ...........

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## dianne

*Safarigirl *

I thought your post made a lot of sense  

   to you

keep safe 
Dianne x


----------



## safarigirl

Dianne and Helen thanks for the sticky vibes.  Much appreciated ....
I am trying to do visualisation (thanks for the website JO) - so do embies start implanting on day 6 .... is that 6 days from egg transfer, or do you take a two day transfer and add 4 deays!  HELP!  I want to do the correct visulation!!!!!!!!!!  
So if i had a two day transfer (on wednesday) - what is the time period that they would implant ..... 

thanks!!!!


----------



## dianne

Safarigirl
Embryo's implant from 6-12 days from transfer if 2 day transfer i think if blasts then implantation can be quicker as embryo more developed 
Di  x


----------



## schmoo73

good luck for your BFP Safarigirl    

Paula


----------



## Fidget

Hi Girls,

Just popping on say I am back now from my hols, Thanks Mrs Chaos for helping out  

I also wanted to say Lara I am so so so sorry sweetheart to hear your news  

Hugs to all of you

Debs
xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl - so glad you are back from Ceram and eveything went so well. I completely agree with everything you have said about it's staff and donors - you put it all so well, as you always do. I think it is always so important to remember the donors in all of this. Yes they are being compensated for their time and inconvenience but they are also giving us THE MOST WONDERFUL OPPORTUNITIES to become parents. Without the generosity of these people none of us would be having treatment at all. It is inevitable that some will go AWOL or not go through with donating for dozens of different reasons - the same applies to recipiants who drop out of treatment sometimes again for lots of different reasons - such is human life. It happens at every clinic and always will.

I hope you have a speedy 2ww safarigirl and a huge BFP at the end of it. I have always been addicted to visembryo during my 2ww's it's a great site.
Sending you loads of positive vibes.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## sandyw

Hello all

Safarigirl you sound so chilled and relaxed, have been thinking about you loads, sending mega positive vibes   

Radnorgirl and Crusoe- much love and luck for your cycles- keep us posted! Crusoe- looks like you are going out in September- which doesnt seem too long to go now-  wishing you both lots of 

AJ - Hope work isnt keeping you too busy!

DH and myself are relatively new to CERAM , it feels like the right clinic for us, they have been very warm and supportive. I think so many of our decisions are personal ones and its often a case of choosing what feels right at the time.

love to all
sandy


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Hope you are all keeping well this fine bright sunny morning. Forgive my lack of posting, I have been keeping up to date with everyone's news and views and many times I started 'personals' but before I knew it they all went out of date.  I will try again and here goes:

*Lara B * - thinking of you. xxx

*Lesleyjane/Lesley * - can't be with you on your pub crawl but if you want to do a virtual, non alcoholic pub crawl I'm your girl! Good luck in Moscow, sounds like you had a good meeting with Dr Patel. How did the tests go, did you get any results?

*Mini-me* - hows the holiday?

*Safarigirl* - glad your back safe and sound from transfer, 5 embies is wonderful news, how many did you transfer? Good luck with the 2ww sending you lots of sticky vibes  x lots and sticky bubbles x lots! Have you noticed any difference with your anti-aging goody bag? Not that you need it ...... I think I have dug myself a hole here!!.....

*Aldo/Carol* - hope everyones advice helped.

*Crusoe* - thanks for giving Safarigirl the visembryo web tip, I now have it in my favourites .

*Gigglygirl* - sorry you are home from hols early although two weeks holiday at home can be cool, enjoy!

*Earthekitt* - hope the 'big' case is resolved somehow at work. How are you keeping? When is your next scan of bubbas? I hope your lupus flare up has lessened and you are more comfortable. Just relax, enjoy and be happy this holiday weekend. x

*Happygirl* - many congratulations on getting to the top of the list AND more importantly the BFP!

*Bel* - Glad the cyst went and AF arrived. Hows the Viagra meds going? 

*Mrs Minerva* - sounds like you are well on your way. I am due to start Progynova on 6/9 until TX. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

*AJ * - thinking of you, and the chooks! 

*Radnorgirl/Helen* - have a good day cyclebuddy! x

*Pinkpaula* - glad everything went well for you in Kiev. I haven't checked but is there a 'thread' for this clinic on FF? Sorry to hear Ceram didn't work for you, I only recall positive points but find it useful to have another point of view. Are you on 2ww now?

*Dawnguzz* - looking forward to hearing how you got on with tests and possible transfer times. xx

*SandyW* - I am sure everything will go well for you at your clinic. Are you in the process of waiting for a donor? Best of luck.

A big hello to *Almamay, Fidget, schmoo73/Paula, dianne, bluebell, Yonny, Marina41, Andream, sham69, meerkat, Janny, Luz, Nikkiank, Purplechick, Lilia, badger b, alanelaine, Mrs Chaos * and anyone I may have missed here. Thinking of you all.

Me news: begin progynova on 6 Sept until transfer.

Love 'n' hugs 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Misty C - Fab post!  Can I just add "ditto" from me?!  

No? Ok!

Misty C - I am now on 6mg Progynova until transfer, which I hope will be soon.

Gigglygirl - good to hear from you, forgot it was a Monday and missed Abroadies chat again!

Earthe Kitt - sorry about the Lupus flare up, I had always thought that immune type things lessened during pregnancy, but obviously not! Take good care of yourself and your three beanies. Decapitating your cycle...like it! 

Safarigirl - you sound very chilled and relaxed, sending you the very best of luck for the 2ww.

AJ - hope that you are not working too hard and that you and the chooks are well.

Crusoe - sounds like you are getting ready for you next cycle, the very best of luck!

Me - I have another scan and E2 blood test on Wednesday, then I really hope to get some dates, I am just desperate to book my flights, book cat and chook care, get my Euros....pack!!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Noggin

Hi everyone,

Sorry I'm to giddy to do personals, just received call from IM they want me out for saturday am for donor egg transfer. Flight booked, trying to sort out hotel. Is anyone else out there at the same time?? I feel like I'm about to have a heart attack!!!

V


----------



## safarigirl

Hi V - wonderful news about your donor ... dont worry everything will work out!  I have just got back from spain, and the good news is that holidays etc are over, schools going back so accomodation and flights should be easy to organise.
There is a post about accomodation in barcelona, i used g2spain which i found quite helpful and airlines such as monarch, easyjet, ryanair should be able to get you a flight.
Let us know if you need info about anyting ....
exciting news though!!!!

Ms Minerva hope the blood test goes well tomorrow - it will happen really quickly now that you are taking meds.

Big hello to everyoen else, i am slouching my way through the two week wait, lying on the couch, drinking tea (decaff) laughing at old sitcoms (earthekitt told me to laugh!!!).  I am so used to doing nothing that i am finding brushing my hair, showering and basics are like big things in my day!  I have to go to work on thursday it will be a shock to the system actually getting out of the house!


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

*VAyre * - that's absolutely great news! I can feel the excitement across the web. Hope all goes well with accommodation, keep us posted.

*Safarigirl * - wish you could do some soundbites of your laugher, you could get us all at it! I'm a big Frasier fan and enjoy sitting in front of the TV for far too long - a bit of a habit I developed on my 2ww. How many days of the 2ww have you got to go now? How are you feeling? Promise that you are resting and not cleaning, hoovering and doing housie things when DH is out of sight!

*Ms Minerva * - you can pop your name on any of my posts, just don't mind the baaaaad spelling! Good luck tomorrow with your scan and I know what you mean about wanting to get things started. I have my case down already and we don't leave until next month.

Love 'n' hugs to everyone
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say a quick   to you all - EVERYTHING crossed for you Safarigirl...I'm def. going to spend my next 2ww chilling out as much as poss too. And Vayre - it's soo exciting isn't it! All the very, very best..

It's going to take me ages to catch up with you all so I just wanted to send best wishes to those on the 2ww and good luck to those going through tx, trying to get the strength back to try again or move on and especially big hugs to any of you who've had bad news recently - my heart goes out ot you.

As for me, it's manic round my house, DH goes off to Hong Kong on Thursday and DD and I follow in Jan...it's a very stressful time as you can imagine  ..

Also I am about to sort out my FET - going to CERAM mid October I hope..Yipee!

Anyway, sorry to be short - take care, all of you.

Rsmum x


----------



## safarigirl

Misty i can try and do some soundbites, but i have been told that i have a very dirty laugh! 

No housework whatsoever!

rsmum - excellent news about your fet in oct ..... and move to hong kong ..... let me know if you want any info on marbella, i feel like a local these days!


----------



## hola69

Hi there everyone,

safari girl--wow sounds like you have the plan   thinking of you and wishing you tons of love and luck..all the best and tons and tons of    

Misty--thanks for the hello..am preparing myself now for the healthy living plan..have eaten healthy all day, not smoked and beent o the gym..the only thing is I have to keep this up now      Im awaiting my test results for all, although on the ultrasound they found raised follicles on both ovaries so am awaiting my blood s and hoping all is ok..

Debs/Rsm- thanks for the IM am thinking of you and hope all goes to plan..good luck for Oct oh and for Jan  

Vayre- wow how exciting..lots of luck and try and stay calm...xxxx

Bye for now,

Lesley xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Vayre how exciting good luck with the ET, wishing you & safarigirl lots of


----------



## Lisa H

*SASHA B HAS HAD HER LITTLE MIRACLE!! *
Baby Izsabella (BELLA) has arrived! 

She made her big entrance at 11.24 today, 30 August, weighing approximately 6lb.

Mother & baby both doing well.

Sasha is absolutely delighted and will post once she is back home.


----------



## earthe kitt

Many congratulations Sasha and welcome to the world Bella P 

      

Jo


----------



## Ms Minerva

Fantastic news! Welcome to the world baby Izzabella!

Please send my congratulations to Sasha and thank you so much for letting us know!

Jules[br]: 30/08/06, 14:32Earthe Kitt - think of you often and sending you my very best wishes with your pregnancy!

Vayre - good luck for ET!

Safarigirl - sending you positive vibes!

Me? Had my scan this morning, lining 9mm and triple stripe, which all looks good, E2 levels 889, which means diddly squat to me! I have sent the details to the clinic and I am anxiously awaiting further instructions!

Jules
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Sasha B - Congratulations !!!!!!   

Mrs Minerva - your lining sounds good but I don't know anything about E2 levels.


Helen
xx


----------



## Bel

Sasha,

Fantastic news!!! So pleased for you. Welcome to the world Baby Bella!!

Hope you are okay and recovering well. 

Lots and lots of love to you both,

Bel,xx


----------



## PurpleChick

Many Congratulations SashaB, I love the name!!!

Hope you are well after the birth!!

Mrs Mnerva - great lining and the E2 levels sound good too.  Lots of luck to you!!

PurpleChick


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

It seemed really quiet on here this morning but suddenly there are loads of posts.

Congratulations Sasha on the birth of Izsabella ....      I am so pleased for you. Things seem to have happened pretty quickly after all your worry about waiting to be induced. I hope you are both fine. Sending you lots of love....

RSMum - I didn't realise you had frosties - that's great news. I hope you manage to get back out to Marbella to "collect" them soon.

Vayre - you sound very excited... Good luck for transfer on Saturday. keep that couch warm for me I reckon I'll be about 14 days behind you.

Safarigirl - "slouching your way through the 2ww" sounds great - you sound relaxed and optomistic. I really hope those embies are snuggling in ....        

LesleyJane - I hope you get your test results soon and that you have nothing to worry about.

Ms Minerva - a lining of 9mm with the triple stripe visible sounds perfect to me. Can't help you with the other stuff though. When are you expecting transfer to be?

AJ - where are you? Really missing your posts.. Hope all is well with you.

Bel - have you started the dummy cycle yet?

Not much news from me. I should start patches this weekend - fingers crossed... and am still trying to be as optomistic as possible - loads of positive thinking etc. We are off on holiday for a few days tomorrow with my parents who have their birthdays the day after each other. So we will be doing lots of celebrating and relaxing. Then it's back for a few days and then hopefully off to Spain in a happy, laid back frame of mind!!!!

Lots of love to all my FF's and congratulations again Sasha

Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Sasha - I don't know wether to laugh or cry I'm SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND BELLA.  I've been thinking of you a lot these past couple of days and sending you lots and lots of love.  It's been such a long journey for you and you have been such an inspiration and good friend to me.  

All the best,
Katie


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Glad you are in a positive frame of mind. I can't believe September has come around quite so quickly!! So pleased for you and wishing you all the luck in the owrld on this cycle. Please let this be the one.xx

I have started my 'Dummy' cycle and go for my first scan tonight. Please keep everything crossed for me. Can't say I've noticed any side effects with taking the Viagra though!!!  

It's great news about Sasha isn't it. So nice to have some good news!!

RSmum - Great news about the frosties. Hope October is here before you know it!!

Vayre - Good luck with your transfer. Positve thoughts!!

Lesley - Sounds like all your tests are going fine. Won't be long for you now!!

Ms Minerva - Wow...sounds like a perfect lining you have there. Just perfect for a couple of embies to snuggle into.x

Safarigirl - Glad you are taking things easy in the horrid 2ww. Wishing you sticky vibes!! When do you test...or is that a secret??

PinkPaula - Good luck for tomorrow. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.xx

Misty - Not long for you either. Wishing you loads of luck. Wow I think we are due a bumper crop of BFP's on this thread..starting with PPaula!!

Gigglygirl - How you doing? I wish i could join you in Stratford for a good hotel,restaurant etc...if I din't have to work I would be there like a shot!!

AlmaMay - Glad things are moving along for you now too. Wishing you lots of luck with your next treatment.

Well..better go, but wanted to wish you all lots of good news!!!

Take care all,

Bel,xxx


----------



## hola69

evening all  

crusoe..cant beleive your off soon..doesnt seem that long ago we had an orange squash   Wishing you all the love and luck in the world and enjoy your holiday.

Bel - good luck with the dummy run..hope all goes well.

sasha - sweetheart am so so happy for you..many many congrats on the birth of 'bella' ..loads of hugs xxx

Safari- hope the 2ww is going ok..hugs xx

Ms Min - sounds good to me..  good luck..

well I have my final 2 test booked for monday - prolactin and thyroid bloods..then its results time..feels worse than waiting for you a level results... 

Off to Paris with work tomorrow for 2 days..ahh gay pari  

nite nite xxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Sasha - congratulations on the birth of little Izsabella!   

Clara x


----------



## sandyw

Sasha - congrats on the birth of baby Bella- please post some pics when you can so that we can all have a coo!! 

How is everyone- sounds like there are loads of plans afoot for September/Oct - wishing Bel, crusoe, rsmum, misty, ms minerva, Vayre, Radnorgirl (and anyone that I may have missed- due to my fuzzy brain)all the very best -am thinking of you all and sending much  

Safarigirl wishing you loads of sticky vibes and 

love 
sandy


----------



## Grumpygirl

Only 2 ticks to post but wanted to say mega CONGRATS to Sasha on the birth of Izsabella. You're someone I was willing so hard to get a BFP and bubba's here so fast! Can hardly believe she's here so quickly. Inspirational, definitely. Hope you don't hurt too much from labour. Hugs xxx

Will try to do a longer post tomorrow. Hi to Safarigirl, hope the 2ww is treating you well and those embies are snuggling in for the long haul!


----------



## bluebell

Just to say I have set up a special thread for Sasha.

..... and good luck to Safari Girl !!!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone
*
Bluebell* - I am so dense, I tried to find the thread for Sasha and found loads of posts but no thread. I think I need and idiots guide, please help. xx

*Ms Minerva/Jules* - woohoo - all those figures must be good! Any word of dates from your clinic?

*Crusoe * - enjoy all the birthday celebrations, how lovely to be following them on with your trip to Spain. Good luck. x

*RSMUM/Debs* - thinking of you today. xx

*Safarigirl * - I have a great idea - you do your dirty laugh sound bite followed by some loud snorting noises and we can create a new mobile phone ring tone. Could make a fortune!

*Lesleyjane* - good luck at the gym, are you enjoying it? Mmmmm Paris.

*Lisa H * - thanks for letting us know about Sasha B & Izsabella. Please pass on my congratulations (until I get on to her thread!). Many thanks. x

*Bel * - so sorry to hear there are no exciting side effects with Viagra, my day is ruined!

Love 'n' hugs to all. 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Misty ... here's the link for Sasha : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66563.0

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Misty C

Thank you so much Bluebell, now posted and enjoyed having a wee read!

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just a quick update, 

Clinic have told me that donor is starting her stimms today with EC due between 10-12th September, so I was thinking of booking my flight for the 10th returning on 17th - do you think that would give me enough leeway in case EC is earlier or later??

From personal experience, I have had tx when I only stimmed for 8 days, which would make EC on 7th and a 3 day transfer on 10th!

Just call me "panicky pants"!

Jules


----------



## Lorri

I hope you don't mind me posting, but am curious to find out more about overseas clinics, as this seems is our next step, after 3 failed ICSI's, each with progressively worse embryo quality. I haven't had ANY counselling of any sort nor do I know very much about DE, except what I have read on FF (which has been very helpful !). One of my concerns about DE is the matching. Can anyone suggest which clinic/country would have the most promising match for us ? dh is 6', medium build, dark haired + hazel eyes. I am 5'7, medium build, blonde/brown hair and pale blue eyes. We both have fair skin too !  My first thought was Spain, but am worried no donor would be found for ages, due to our eye colours.

I have had a read through this thread and have noted the comments about CERAM; ISIDA; Alta Vita (where is that ?) and IM, but am still clueless as to which would be best for me. Which have the best success rates for my age group - how would I find this out ?

Hi Jules, Yonny, Meerkat - nice to see some familiar "faces". Jules, I have always stimmed for 10 days, not sure if that helps, but am wishing you tons of luck, I am so pleased it is finally happening for you  

Lara - I don't know you, but was shocked to read your tragic news. I know what it is like to lose a parent very suddenly. I hope someone is looking out for you and givng you lots of hugs


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lorri - welcome to the Abroadies! I had really, really hoped that things would have been different and that you wouldn't be following me over on to this thread....but now you are here you will find lot of help and advice.

I have stimmed for 8 days, 10 days and 14 days!

I have bitten the bullet and booked my flights - with DH and DD coming too, I didn't want to leave it any later and end up with a flight at an anti-social 3:00am in the morning.

Both DH and I are brown eyed, brown hair, though fair skinned. To be honest, I do worry about the matching, but have come to the conclusion that it is really a matter of trusting the clinic.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Rosalind

Well after 2 weeks in Marbella i have finally caught up on all the posts.

Dearest Lara- I am so so sorry to hear your sad news. You always expect your Mum to be there don't you
sweetheart. Whenever you are ready to go again for treatment you will have the comfort of knowing that your Mum will be with you every step of the way, take strength from your memory of her. Best wishes and brighter days are coming your way.

Sasha- You clever girl well done to you both.

Well me - Got back from Ceram on Wednesday with 2 embies on board. We managed it by the skin of our teeth. I know that the quality of my eggs isn't great and at any point treatment could have been stopped.
I managed 7 eggs but 3 were imature and only 2 fertilized. So we were very nervous that we might have got a call to say that they hadn't divided, but they did and for that we are eternally grateful to all at Ceram. Our experience of Ceram was wonderful. Ruth is one of the best fertility nurses that i have ever met. She explains everything so well and is always there for you. Dr B is a GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow he has an ability to make you feel positive even when you know that the odds are stacked against you. If it wasn't for all the kind and wonderful vibes that we got from ALL at Ceram then i know that i wouldn't be here with the chance of having my babies. Fiona came in with me when i had egg transfer and is such a lovely calm lady. We did have a giggle. Apparently when i was coming around from egg collection i was rattling on about David Beckham- what a lovely dream.

Safarigirl so happy for you that you have some embies on board too. When is your test day?

Roz


----------



## radnorgirl

Roz

Welcome back! 

Sending you loads of sticky vibes in the 2ww        

love

Helen
xx


----------



## dianne

*Lorri * 
Tried to send you PM but your box is full 
have you considered SA Cape Fertility they seem to have several Dutch/ German as well as SA donors and you get quite a bit of donor info may be a better match for you 
Also Isida has good reputation In Kiev Ukraine

*Roz* congratulations 2 on board  

Dianne x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

what a rainy day in manchester!!! Am just about to brave it and walk snoop in my wellys and anorak..

just wanted to say glad all went so well for you rosalind and wishing you lots of love and luck...

hi to everyone else...

Debs have sent you an IM..hope youre ok hun xxx

L xxxx


----------



## Rosalind

Thanks Helen, Dianne and Lesleyjane
Love Roz


----------



## Ms Minerva

Rosalind - welcome back and good luck with your 2ww!

Safarigirl - hope you are doing OK and are chilling out nicely. Sending you tons of positive and sticky vibes.

AJ - you must be working too hard, I am missing your uplifting posts, hope you are OK?

Lara - thinking of you hun.

Hello go Gigglygirl, RSMUM, Roz, Misty C, Lesleyjane, Dianne, Radnorgirl, Crusoe, Bel, Almamay, PinkPaula, Vayre and to all the Abroadies, sorry to those I have missed, my brain is mush at the moment from the Progynova!

Jules
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Ladies

I hope that everyone is having a good weekend. Me and dh are both working and on opposite shifts this weekend so we have managed little more than grunting at each other as I get up at 6:15 or when he sneaks into bed in the wee hours of the morning!

Safarigirl - It cannot be too long now until you test. Sending you loads of positive vibes      and hoping for a bfp for you. xxx

Rosalind - I hope that you are taking it easy in the 2ww. Those little beanies should be snuggling in nicely by now.   

Jules/Mrs Minerva - I imagine that you must be getting quite exicted by now. WIshing you lots of luck for your trip and I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

AJ - We all miss you. I hope things are going OK for you and that you have shown them wat's what down at the gym!!

Boakie - Thinking of you hun. I thought that you might like this poem. Miss TC posted it on the Yorkshire girsl thread and I think that it is quite lovely.

Don't Quit

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seem up hill.
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must but don't you quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns, 
As everyone of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about
When he might have won had he stuck it out;
Don't give up though the pace seems slow -
You may succeed with another blow.

Success is failure turned inside out -
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are.
It may be near when it seems so far:
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit -
It's when things seem worst
that you must not quit

c Published by Tim Tiley ltd
33 Zetland Road
Bristol
BS6 7AH​
Ladies - I would be grateful if you could do a little AF dance for me. I am now waiting for the old witch to arrive and she could probably do with some encouragement as on my last cycle of tx she was 4 or 5 days late.

lots of love

Helen
xx

[br]: 3/09/06, 07:39Slap my wrist - I fogot Misty my cycle buddy. How are you doing hun?

H
x


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

*Ms Minerva/Jules* - such great news on your dates, I bet you have the packing done by now! How nice to have all the family with you, fingers crossed and lots of .

*Lorri* - a big hello to you. Our clinic is Kriobank in Poland. They don't 'match' as such but the info they have given us on previous donors seemed to have DH's features. That isn't to say that will be the case next time.

*Rosalind/Roz* - congratulations on your two embies, fingers, toes, legs and eyes all crossed for you. Hope the 2ww is not too stressful, just post away all your thoughts and concerns - if any. xx

*Safarigirl * - thinking of you.....  ... with lots of these positive thoughts!

*Radnorgirl/Helen * - hey cycle buddy, I hope it was a big hand slap for nearly forgetting me! I have completed an AF dance for you, as instructed, but seem to have created rain in here in Glasgow. Hope AF arrives for you soon. I had a mean and wicked AF 18 days ago and a wimpy non scary one 2 days ago. Start progynova on Wednesday. I loved the poem, I hadn't read it since I was a teenager and its so much more poignant now, thank you. xxx

Love 'n' hugs to everyone, have a good day.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Thanks for all the good wishes, sticky vibes and thoughts ... i test tomorrow (I have been avoiding posting my testing date - i'm weird like that!!!)  and i am so scared!  

Last time i just didnt expect how awful i would feel when i got the news over the phone (I just thought it would be positive!) I was at work and found the whole day a nightmare!  It felt like a steam roller had driven over me!

So my plan for this treatment cycle  was  to do a pee test tomorrow morning (to give me a heads up before the bloods) and then get my bloods done mid day with results in later.  But I havnt bought a pregnancy test!  I have gone from buying them in the ttc days monthly to now avoiding been in a boots, and i just cant face that whole procedure!

So sat down dh and asked him how he wanted to hear the news ... and the decision is that i will nip out of work and got to lfc to get bloods, then phone them when i am at home for the results, so i dont have to be at work etc when i get them, and can be in safety of my own home.  

I dont know how I am feeling, I have had a good positive attitude the whole way through (with frequent emails to earthekitt and aj to haul me up again when i reached the void; the vortex that comes with the second part of the 2ww - thanks girls!

I have symptoms and i have no symptoms. Who knows what they mean .... nothing, something, tomorrow will tell.  I did make one realisation which i will share with you all!  I have been taking a whole batch of drugs related to this treatment from progy and cyclogest to decap etc and hardly feel  that many symptoms from them .... but i am expecting that the moment that hsg hits my blood i will feel instantly all those ^%&%&^%$^$& symptoms they list on early pregnancy.

Anyway Dh has just done the vacuming, i am using my last day of 2ww to rest, feet up while i can ......

I;ll post my news either in the evening tomorrow (monday) or tuesday ....

Sorry no personals, i will write more personal stuff tomorrow or tuesday to everyone else ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Safarigirl  - good luck hun! 

With all the meds, it is impossible to analyse symptoms, this however has never stopped me! 

I think that I must be unusual, but I have never used a HPT before having my Beta. I want to live with the hope as long as possible, right until the last minute when I have got the dreaded call....

I always expect it to work, which makes it so much worse when it doesn't! 

Good plan to phone from home! I once got the "we're sorry" call in a department store in Oxford Street, bursting into tears in such a public place, awful!

Really hope that this is your time to get the get the "we're pleased to tell you" call!! And that any tears will be ones of joy.

Anyway, really rooting for your hun!

Helen - great poem, thanks for sharing it with us.

Misty C - I haven't finished the packing just yet! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## sandyw

Safarigirl- am thinking of you loads hunni , keeping everything crossed and sending you loads and loads of     

much love
sandy


----------



## dianne

*Safarigirl*

All the best for tomorrow     

Dianne xx


----------



## Marina

Good Luck for tomorrow Safarigirl
     

Love Marina


----------



## badger b

good luck Safarigirl,keeping everything crossed for you,


much love

badger


----------



## Grumpygirl

HI all,
Just dropping in to wish Safarigirl all the very best for tomorrow, I soooo hope it's a positive. Wishing you lots of luck xxx      
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

to you Safarigirl - will be thinking of you - crossing everything

D x


----------



## Bel

Good luck Safari-girl....we all have everything crossed for you!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Misty C

Safarigirl - any news? x x x x

Misty C
xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Safarigirl - just wanted to wish you tons of luck for today.              

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Safari Girl,
Good luck, thinking of you today.
Femail


----------



## janeup

Good luck Safarigirl!!!!!


----------



## kone

Safari girl wishing you the best of luck today   
Katherine


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Just wanted again to say a very big thank you to all who sent their messages of support at such a difficult time. I can't believe what a trauma it has all been in such a short time. My world has been shattered and I still can't believe what has happened. It still feels like mum is on holiday and she will come home soon or ring me, but I know deep down that will never happen. We had the funeral on Friday, mum had a great send off, a lovely personal service, with warm weather even though it had rained all week, and then again on Saturday. (I think it had something to do with mum organising what sort of day she wanted  )

I've got a doctors note for 2 weeks starting today, and have been told by the headteacher not to worry about school, which I have to say I'm not. This experience has definitely made me think about life in a whole new way because we never know at all what is around the corner. DH and I have even started to discuss what would happen if we died because I'd like to make sure that arrangements are clear. I had to think what mum would want because we'd never discussed it, and I'm sure she thinks I picked the correct things. I've been finding it really hard to sleep and have had to take tablets, but I'm trying to get myself off them even though my mind runs ten to the dozen as soon as the lights are switched off. I've been looking at some herbal ones called melatonin but it does say not to take when you are TTC.

I actually visited a psychic medium for the first time, even though I've been interested in it for a long time. Without any prompts she did say my mum's name and many things were accurate about the hospital, what happened and my family. It has given me some hope that mum is still with me and is looking out for me.

As for tx, we've been back in contact with Ruth and want to seek a new donor because I feel we need something to focus on now. Mum would have really wanted me to continue with everything, she knew how much it all meant to me. We've been offered some free accommodation in Marbella for when we go again, from one of my dad's friends, so that will be a big help.

Sorry for such a long me post, I hope no-one minds, but it does help to write it down and share. I'm still having my ups and downs as is expected, and I'm trying hard to get used to life without my mum, my best friend.

Lara x[br]: 4/09/06, 16:13Safarigirl, waiting for your post, hope its really good news.   

Roz, congrats on your two embies, hope they are snuggling in nicely.

Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Hey Lara 

Its lovely to see you post and to hear your thoughts on what you have been through in the past few weeks.  As I didnt know your mum I can only comment on what a warm, caring person you are.  I see that as a huge tribute to your mums strength and her love for you. I am pleased all the arrangements went well for the service, it sounds like there was a little Devine intervention weather wise!

I bought Valerian Root today to help me sleep.  I will keep you posted how it works.

Thinking of you lots.

Take care of yourself and the family,
Love n hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Lara - its good to see you posting, you have been in all our hearts .... my dad died about 4 years ago, its a very very painful experience losing a parent, it does get easier, and there will come a time you can enjoy the memories and talk about your mum without it hurting and rather laughing and finding good in all your memories - i know thats awhile off, but you will get stronger - however i do know that nothing prepares you for it unfortunately - take comfort in all around you though, and i think its an excellent idea to find a new donor and start moving forward, and something for you to focus on as well.

On my way back from LFC, having my bloods done, a man walked past me, i could have sworn it was my dad - i burst out crying (I have been praying to my dad to help me with this whole egg donor/embies sticking journey and if he could to help me!)

Well maybe it was him because i phone the lfc to get my results, feeling so negative i had already cried twice today (this is before the results!!!) and it seems we have good news - my beta is a good 389 ..... so first hurdle is over!!

Thank you for all your wishes today, it has so warmed my heart to know that out there some lovely women were thinking about me ....


----------



## earthe kitt

Well done Safarigirl - I am so pleased for you

         

I really do hope that things go well for you and have a happpy and stress free 8 months

(Keep on laughing   )

Jo


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Super news safarigirl - congratulations on your BFP!!    Fantastic levels too. xx

Lara - so sorry about your mum.  Thinking of you. xx

Love
mini-me xxx


----------



## Lara B

What great news Safarigirl, you did it!!!!!!  Enjoy the next 8 months, may it be smooth running and filled with happiness.  I reckon your dad was with you, and seing that man walk past was his way of letting you know.

Lara x


----------



## radnorgirl

Safarigirl - brilliant news - I am thrilled for you

Helen
x


----------



## Newday

Safari Girl


Congratulations Glad to see your BFP

Enjoy

Dawn


----------



## Marina

Safarigirl WOOHOO    absolutely great news, a good start to a Monday, best wishes for a healthy 9 months 

LaraB good to see you posting again, I can sympathies with you, I lost my dad when I was 13, and my mum 6 yrs ago, the pain is so wrenching, cant explain it only you know, it does get easier with time, that’s the great healer, I am like you, I believe in mediums, and I sort one when my mum died it does help you, good luck for the future.

Love 

Marina


----------



## Misty C

*Safarigirl * - well what can I say ........... absolutely *FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! *  So pleased to hear it, you have made my day. Now if only I could stop grinning I could drink this cup of tea (decaf) properly. Looking forward to hearing of every symptom.

Love 'n' hugs 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Janny

Safari Girl! So happy to read your news - big congratulations on your BFP   That's a very good number from your blood test - maybe more than one baby on its way?! I know exactly what you mean about needing your Dad during the 2ww - I lost my Mum last year and have really felt her there with me throughout treatments and quite difficult pregnancy. She loved her grandchildren and I know she would want to be here with me now - and if she can, she is. What is important I think is that we feel them with us - through our memories and our love they will always be around. 

Love Jan x


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl.......wahoooooooooo!!! Congratulations, here's to a happy and healthy 8 months. Does sound like you have more than one there??

Enjoy!!

Lara, good to hear from you. What a wondeful person you truly are. Your strength is amazing. I for one think you are a special person that deserves a BFP. I have a feeling it is your turn next,xxx

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Safarigirl - Go Girl!  Fabulous news, I'm so happy for you.  All the best for the next 8 months    

Lara - sending you a big   and hope your wait for a donor is a very short one

Meerkat xx


----------



## hola69

Hi safari girl,,what fantastic news and well done..wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and many congrats..   .

Lara- glad you are feeling ok and you can share with us any time you need..thats what us ff;s are for..Im sure youre mum is watching over you now and willing you on for your nest treatment..lots of love and hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else,

Love L xxx


----------



## Femail

Safari Girl,
congratulations on your BFP.
Take it easy and let the fantastic news slowly sink in.
Take Care 
Femail


----------



## Grumpygirl

Safarigirl-            Woohoo! Here's to a happy and uneventful 8 months... Well done!

Lara- glad to see you back with us. I've never lost a parent for which I'm very glad but am very close to my parents and can only imagine what you're going through. I know if the boot was on the other foot my Mum would want us to carry on with doing what we need to in order to have our family. I'm sure your Mum is with you in more ways than one. As for the sleeping tablets, I also needed them when I was first diagnosed with cancer. I just couldn't settle and then the sleep deprivation made me feel even worse so I decided it was better to be knocked out and guaranteed a good night's sleep. It really helped me. I only had them for a couple of weeks and then twice each time I had a chemo cycle to avoid losing sleep then but I honestly think I'd have gone slowly nuts without them. Just do what you need to I reckon! Good luck trying to find a natural alternative. Piriton always knock me out! Good luck with finding a donor soon, and as for school, well it'll still be there when you go back. The kids will be really pleased to see you.

Hi to everyone else. I'm just going to check out who's in chat.
AJ- how are you, lovely? 

Hugs
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Safarigirl - been checking in all day for an update! Thrilled to hear your good news! A BFP!!! Woo-hoo! So it was tears of joy for you! Story about your Dad gave me goosebumps, but how lovely!

Lara - good to hear from you, your mum was a very special person and you are a very special person too, good luck with getting a donor super fast, I'm sure that your mum will be there watching over you. Hugs to you.

AJ - hope you are OK hun?

Earthe Kitt - hope that your pregnancy is going well, that work isn't too bad and that they are taking good care of you at the L&D.

Gigglygirl, just logged into chat but missed ya!

I have had a really bad headache for 24hours, paracetamol saw it off for a while, then it returned with a vengeance again. I think it must be the Progynova, I have made a big effort to drink loads today, and feel better today.

Love to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## sandyw

Safarigirl- am so chuffed and delighted for you yipeeeee        

Lara love- you are in all of our thoughts , it it really good to hear from you,  really pleased about your treatment plans and wishing you all the very very  best 

Jules - hope the headache settles - it sounds like agony!!  hope you are taking it easy

Misty and Helen- hope alls well  

much love
sandy


----------



## alanelaine

Safarigirl - well done and best of luck.

A&E


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to add my congrats to you Safarigirl - just fan-bloomin'-tastic news!       

thanks for your IM too - so sweet of you to take the time to write when your head must have been spinning!

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone else too - I'm so sorry I've not kept up with you all..there are so many of us now..will really make an effort  - you are all such a wonderful support.

Who's testing next?

I started the pill on Sunday - off for my FET in October..off to bed with a stinking headache but a huge smile on my face after your incredible news safarigirl.

take care all of you

Rsmum X


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to send my best wishes to Safarigirl, absolutely delighted for you may the next 8 months fly by.
Congratulations

Heard we have another donor so look slike we could be off to spain in October, excited but also nervous trying to keep the old fears at bay.

Love to all, promise to do personals in my next post
Love
Nats
xx


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

I just had to come on to say CONGRATULATIONS to SAFARIGIRL !!!!I am over the moon for you & your news has really cheered me up,as the others have said we look forward to hearing all your symptoms etc etc!!XXXXXXXXXXX

Also want to send a massive hug to you Lara-i was so so sorry to read your news & cannot begin to think how you must be feeling hunny,my own mum & dad have been such a massive support i can't think how i would cope in your shoes.You are such a caring lady i feel there must be something special waiting for you,just around the corner,and your mum will be watching you all the way.So sorry for not posting earlier,i am very much a lurker on here these days but all of you are always in my thoughts & prayers XXXXXXXXXXX

As for me i had an endo biopsy in Aug to get ready for a new cycle,but they found a cervical erosion so i have to get that dealt with before i can try again.Was hoping to cycle Sept/Oct but looks more like November/Dec now,hopefully some of you wonderful girls will be able to keep me company then 

Sending my Love to you all-special thoughts to all cycling now & in the near future Becca XXXXXXX


----------



## badger b

Safarigirl


FABTASTIC NEWS HON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
Great news and have a happy healthy 9 months!

Lara,
good to see you posting again hon.good luck with your donor at ceram


love to everyone


badger


----------



## roze

Congratulations Safarigirl! This is wonderful news!  Have a wonderful pregnancy!!!!!

              

love

roze xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Safarigirl - BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!   .  I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead of you.

LaraB - good to see you posting again.  I am glad to hear you have a plan.  it helps when are trying to cope with all that pain.  I still miss my Mum and she died 8 years ago (suddenly).  

Becca1969 - sorry to hear of your cervical erosion, I hope its is not too serious and you can soon be returning to tx.  

Looks like there will be many of us doing tx in october including myself.  

RSMUM - I see you started the pill recently in preparation for FET.  I am doing FET with IVIV and just start progynova on CD1.  Just wondering why you need to take the pill first?

Best wishes to everyone else!!

PurpleChick


----------



## sabina2

hi girls - sorry i don't know you all as normally post on the south africa thread.

just wanted to pop and in wish jules (aka mrs minerva fellow ex argcer) all the best for your trip to barcelona.  thinking v much of you and hope that you strike lucky straight away.  sending you tons of       for sibling for your dd.  

big congrats to safari girl on fabulous beta level        for doubling hcg levels and a healthy pregnancy ahead.

love and luck to all of youxx


----------



## safarigirl

aaah thank you girls ... i am slightly overwhelmed at the moment and if i had to make a speech it would probably sound like either gywnneth paltrow at the oscars or agassi at the tennis on the weekend!  In awe, stunned, still not really believing it .... its early days for us, DH and i have never got to 12 weeks, but so glad to have been given the chance.  I've realised i am about to run out of prognova so having to ruslte up drugs!!!!

I will write a long post - on thurs detailing all the signs, what i did, what i didnt do.  Perhaps there will be something in it for you!

Please know that although i am so happy for my bfp, i understand as well that there are so many of you still on this journey that has just only ended for me, i thank you for your love and good wishes as i know how hard it is to feel "why not me", "when is my turn".  I understand the feeling of longing, and i feel so sensitive posting my good news which i know you are all so happy for because i am waiting for it to be all of us that this happens tooo.... So remember I am still here for you, and all i can say is trust in the process, it can work, and it will, as my dh said you keep flipping a coin at some point it has to come up heads!  Pleae take my bfp as a sign and indication that it can also be YOU

It has been such a long road for me and DH, if you look at my signature its been 3 miscarriages and this is my second donor ivf .... so its possible ... i will trust and believe enough for all of us


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl - what a lovely thoughtful and sensitive post.

I have been away for a few days and only just read your news. I am so pleased for you. CONGRATULATIONS. I will be praying for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.

Lots of Love
Crusoe xxxx


----------



## Lorri

Safarigirl - Congratulations on your BFP. What a lovely sensitive post.

Lara - Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I am sure you have heard this a 1000 times, but time is a great healer and I hope it is not too long before you can remember your mum without sadness.  I have found Kalms to be good for helping me get to sleep. I have also tried natrasleep, but not found it to be as good. I have no idea what is OK to take whilst ttc.

I have emailed CERAM, but not had a response yet, still undecided as to where to go ! 

xx


----------



## sandyw

Thanks Safarigirl for your lovely post-  it's hard to express how much your words mean -thank you, wishing you a wonderful 9 months ahead

Wishing all you Sept/Oct ladies  much love and luck  

sandy


----------



## Tina K

Safarigirl

Many many congratulations I am absolutely delighted for you.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sabina - thanks for thinking of me! Wishing you the very best of luck in SA!

Safarigirl - what a lovely post! I am always inspired by BFPs - it is so good to know that it can work!

TinaK - hello to you!

Lorri - hope you get a reply from Ceram soon. It is difficult to decide where to go, I chose Alicante because I have relatives nearby to stay with.

Lara - thinking of you hun.

Me - waiting to hear how the donor is responding to stimms and to get a date for EC and ET.

Love to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## dianne

*Safarigirl*

Many congratulations     
i know first hurdle and early days and all that, but enjoy enjoy   

I though you post was very meaningful and spoken from experience i am sure 

Keep safe

Dianne x


----------



## janeup

Safarigirl - what wonderful news! you have made my day.


----------



## Rosalind

Dearest Lara- You are amazing! Its good to have something else to focus on babe. Hope you reach your 
goal of becoming a Mum.

Safarigirl- You clever girl. Wishing you all the best for your future.

Roz


----------



## boakie

Hi just thought I would pop on and say "Hello", not been on for a while fil died the other week and its been hard trying to come to terms with the loss of losing someone your so close to and having to postpone the IVF we had booked for this week.

Hope everyone is ok and dont forget me you can IM anytime 

Boakiexxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Boakie

I am so sorry to hear about your father in law, thinking of you and DH and sending lots of  . 

Love 
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Boakie, me too. I was worried about you the other night. I sent you an email but don't know if you got it or not. Hope you're doing as well as can be expected and are looking after yourself and your man. Life's a stinker sometimes. Hugs and more hugs xx   

I keep meaning to write a nice long post but too much to do. Apologies! How did I ever have time to work full time? This is what people say when they're retired! Bit young for that...!  

HEM- when do you test? Hope the 2ww's not driving you too nuts.
Mrs M- best of luck, hun. Not long to go. 
Earthe Kitt- how are the triplets?

Looks like Sept and then Oct will be bumper abroadies months, here's to lots of bfp's and everyone's nearest and dearest staying healthy.

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Boakie - so so sorry to read about your f-i-l  so sad, we lost my m-i-l about 6 years ago now - she was such a sweet person I miss her so much..my heart goes out to you.

Deb


----------



## yonny

Hi girls,
Lara and Boakie, much love to you at this sad time!!

Safari girl, so very chuffed for you sweetie, you are an inspiration to us!!!! 

Well, I now have my appt with Doc Rok on sep 27th at Invimed Warsaw so Im looking forward to that. I would have loved to have gone immediately   but DH has work committments that cant be budged unfortunately so 27th it is!!

Earthe Kitt, how are you doing honey? And Alma may??

Hi to everyone else wherever they are and whatever stage they're at!!

Love from
Yonny


----------



## Misty C

Hey Yonny

Great news on your appointment - it may be like Earthe Kitt, you'll come back already on your meds for TX!  Best of luck.  I'll think of you as I travel back to the UK through Warsaw to the Etiuda Terminal on the 28th September (after TX fingers crossed).  We had planned if TX was early to spend a few days in Warsaw so may bump into you!

Take care
Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bad news for me, donor hasn't responded to stimms so my cycle has been cancelled.

I had an email this afternoon, asking me to Decap tomorrow and go straight into another cycle, only trouble is that there is absolutely no way for me to get hold of Decap tomorrow and I don't know about time off work for October,so I can't agree to it. 

Very, very fed up! 

I have replied that I can't make arrangements at such short notice and I will have to see if I can arrange for treatment in November.

It was all going so well, Oh! The disappointment!!  

And having no one to tell/talk to about - so glad that I have FF to vent on!

And the waste of time and money on Decap, scans, blood tests, etc...

I had psyched myself up for it all, thought right, in just over 2 weeks I will know if I am pregnant or not  and now I am back to base, I have been having fertility treatment for so long and it just seems never ending, my life is permanently on hold, waiting for the next treatment.

Maybe I'm just not meant to be a mummy again....

Jules
xxx

Sorry for the "me" post, just feeling really sorry for myself....


----------



## HEM

Jules

I am so sorry your cycle has been cancelled, especially when you have everything organised and geared for treatment.

Thinking of you .....

Helen xx


----------



## sandyw

Jules am so sorry about the cycle being cancelled and know how gutted you must be feeling!! Maybe the fact that the donor did not respond means that she was not meant for you and that next time will be the right time
Thinking of you
Sandy


----------



## Lara B

Jules, so sorry to hear that your tx was cancelled.    I know I felt so saddened that mine had to be postponed, although it was in different circumstances.  You must be so frustrated that you got this far especially because of the money you've spent already, but as others have said, maybe this wasn't the one for you, and the next one will be.  I really hope that you can organise to tx very soon.  You are meant to be a mummy again, and you've got to believe it will happen.  Its happened before and you have your lovely daughter, so don't give up hope.

Take care, Lara xx


----------



## Misty C

Oooohhh Jules I am sorry to hear your transfer has been cancelled and can  understand how disappointed you must be feeling just now.  Please believe there is light at the end of this tunnel - a baby night light even, with a few nappy's and baby clothes attached for good measure.  Keep thinking positive thoughts.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## weeble

Just popping in to say to Jules, how sorry I am to hear your news. I was cancelled 3 times with IVI Madrid, so I know how you feel darling. 
Stay strong matey it will work for you. 
Love
Carolxx


----------



## safarigirl

Jules I am so sorry to hear about your donor not responding - i am glad you have a place here to vent!    Hopefully this is just the universe looking out for you, and making sure you get the absolutely perfect donor for YOU!
Sending you big hugs and i hope this is resolved soon and you are on your way.


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Ms Minerva - so sorry to hear your treatment has been cancelled. The same thing happened to me this time last year so I understand some of how you are feeling. I also sympathise when you say you feel your life is on hold - I have felt that for many years. I think the only way to deal with set backs and terrible disapointment like this is to try and believe things happen for a reason. Perhaps this donor is not the one for you and a much better one is in the pipeline. Everyday in this interminable wait is a day nearer holding your precious baby in your arms - hang on to that thought and perhaps the idea of having to wait another few weeks or even months won't seem quite so bad. (Works for me - sometimes) You will get there in the end and all these horrible obstacles with have been worth it. 
vent here anytime you want... we all do from time to time.

Lara - good to see you posting and hopefully feeling just a tiny bit stronger. I am glad you are back in touch with Ceram and they are looking for a new donor for you. I am sending you a big hug.

Boakie - so sorry to hear about your f-i-l- and having to cancel your treatment. Sending you a hug too.

I went for a scan this morning. Lining measured 8.5mm and it is only day 7 on patches (2 of them from the start this time) so I am pleased. IM were obviously desperate for the result as Dr walker had left 2 messages here at home and had hounded my poor DH on his mobile in an important work meeting in Cirencester. Now I guess we just sit tight and wait for futher instructions I guess!! starting to feel very nervous I have convinced myself this is the go that is going to work - just hope I am not in for a big fall.

Love  and luck to you all
Crusoe

PS AJ not heard much from you lately - hope all is well.
xxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Ms Minerva

Sorry to hear that your tx cycle was cancelled. You must feel gutted. This IVF lottery is just so unafir and so cruel at times. I hope you are OK

love

Helen
x


----------



## dianne

*Jules* 
I am so sorry your cycle has been cancelled 
Take care of yourself

Dianne x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies.....sorry for the absence.  Missed you all.  Haven't read through the posts but have seen the last few so here are a few messages to some wonderful people.......

Jules - so sorry sweetheart.  I am sure the RIGHT donor will wing her way to you soon.  Still hurts though, I know.  You're a darling and good things happen to good people so hang in there.  Be good to yourself and all will be well soon, I just know it.  xxxxx

Safarigirl.....        Congratulations darling!!!!!  xxxxx

Roze - thank you so much for you IM.  I will catch up with soon - can't wait for all the news. Good luck. xxxxx

A MASSIVE, MASSIVE good luck to my mate CRUSOE.  I have been thinking of you non-stop, even though I've not been around.  So pleased to see your lining a good measure.  Good luck darling.  Everything crossed for you.  xxxx

Misty - thanks for you lovely IM.  Thinking of you too.  Will be back in full force soon. xxxxx

Hem - haven't IMed for a while.  So sorry.  How are you doing?  Please let me know your news.  Hope the 2ww is going well.  I will try and read the posts.  Good luck sweets.  xxxxx

Nikki -     xxxxxx

AlmaMay - thinking of you.  How's the tx going? xxxxx

ClaraRose - how did you get on in the USA?  Thinking of you. xxxxx

EartheKit - xxxxxxx  Have emailed you. xxxxx

Bluebell -  xxxxxx

Dianne - lovely to see you posting. Hope all is going well for you. xxxxx

Weeble, you too. xxxx

Boakie - so nice to see you posting but so sad to hear your news.  Thinking of you. xxxxx

Lara    xxxxx

Giggles - you are so lovely.  Thanks for your wonderful IM.  Hope you are well and work is not too hectic now you're back at school. xxxxx

RS Mum - thinking of you.  Hope you and your lovely family are healing after the loss of your lovely friend/doggy.  Hope DH is settling in nicely abroad.  Love and healing light. xxxxx

Love to all I've missed.  Sorry I haven't been on FF for a few weeks.  Feels like forever.  I've had a combination of wanting to let go a little for the IVF and also been very busy with both jobs and getting fit/shedding weight, so took a break for a while.  We have a donor (egg) lined up for the beginning of November and the IM are looking for a sperm donor for us too.  I have lost weight, although some to go.  I am now fitter than I've been in months and going to the gym 3 times a week.  Work is very exciting at the moment and lots of adventures planned.  However, I need to make sure I really do shed the last pounds of November, so still on a mission.  I've felt very guilty not being there for my friends and I hope you all understand.  I felt that I was always the bridesmaid and never the bride and needed to just be AJ again without too much reminder of IVF.  However, you've all been in my thoughts over the past few weeks (it's probably only been 3 weeks max!!) especially Safarigirl, EartheKit, Crusoe, Roze, Misty, Helen (Hem), ClaraRose, AlmaMay, Jules, Andrea, Old Timer, LesleyJane (how are you?).

Love and hugs, AJ xxxxx ps will read posts and get back to you!


----------



## dianne

*AJ *

Lovely to hear from you, 
so understand the need to take some time and space 

Love Dianne x


----------



## Rosalind

Im due to test tomorrow but couldn't resist so i've done a pee stick but BFN.
Feeling really down now.

Roz


----------



## Lara B

Roz,  , but don't stop the drugs until you've had your official test tomorrow.

Lara x


----------



## Rosalind

Lara B- I won't babe. I'll wait and see what tomorrow brings. I'm having my blood test done at my doctors so i guess i'll get the results in a few days........Nightmare.
I hope you are holding up ok......been thinking about you loads.
Roz


----------



## radnorgirl

Ros,

Sorry hun.  Thinking of you. I hope it is just too early.

Helen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Roz - thinking of you - the waiting is awful isn't it? So terrible that you won't get your results back for a few days - sending you many cyber-hugs and hoping that the test tomorrow shows today's was just too early.

Take care,

Deb X


----------



## safarigirl

Roz - thinking of you darling ,as everyone has said keep taking the meds, blood tests pick up hcg levels before pregnancy tests - i am sorry you have to go through this, its just so hard at times, sending you big hugs and thoughts for you - tell your doctors to rush the result for you, you should hopefully have it within a day.


----------



## Rosalind

Thanks everyone- Its nice to know you are all out there. I've had a massive headache all day - Stress probably.
Roz


----------



## Misty C

Roz

I am sorry to hear your news today, as others have said keep taking the meds, it may be a bit early for testing.  Sending lots of   and  .

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## hola69

Roz- good luck and thinking of you..hope you feel better soon.. xx

Jules - so sorry your tx has been cancelled..the waiting game is awful and I really sypathise with you..dont give up hope..maybe this time just wasnt meant to be and your next donor will be the one..lots of hugs..Debs thanks for the text will ring you tomorrow..have fun in France.

AJ - sweetheart..understand you needed time out..and hope you are feeling ok..wishing you tons of luck..we may be cycle buddies   Im choosing my donor tonight and then its all sytems go..should be around 1st week in Nov if all goes to plan.

Hi to giggles - hope your ok xx

Hey mist..hello xxx

Crusoe-wishing you tons of love and luck..xxx

nite nite everyone..xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Roz thinking of you today ......


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello girls - lovely day out there, August has finally arrived. At the height of the hot weather in July I bought one of those blue light fly zappers from Robert Dyas and since then the weather has been cr*p. Hoping to give it an outing tonight. We'll have to fish out the garden furniture as DH put it all away last week as we dicided that summer was over. It's 30 degrees in St Albans today

Me news first - and thanks to those who spotted the update to my signature last week and have sent me IM's - my nuchal scan on Friday showed one of my babies died at 10 weeks - feeling very sad about this. I wish I'd had the presence of mind the ask the Doc for a picture of the baby as I have no other reminder and it is unlikely to be there on my 20 week scan in 8 weeks time.
The good news is that the other 2 babies are fine and at this stage have 4 chamber hearts and low risk for Downs and the other major Trisomy's

Now for a few personals and apologies in advance to anyone I've missed

Rosalind - hoping your peestick was wrong and you come back to use with news of your BFP - as the girls say, keep taking the drugs until the fat lady sings

Bel - thinking of you, you've gone very quiet - are you 

Lara B - how things change over the course of a thread, on page one of this thread you were looking forward to going to Spain and worrying about your gallstones, and then your persoanl tragedy struck. I hope you are coping at this very difficult time, when you lose someone so suddenly it takes some time to sink in. Thinking of you and hoping Ruth can find you a donor soon

Boakie - sorry to hear about your FIL - again, hoping you feel able to climb back on the rollercoaster soon

Helen - good luck with your FET this month

Misty - best wishes for your forthcoming cycle and hoping you are building up a nice bouncy lining

Babybliss - how's it going with Isida - have you got any dates or exploratory trips planned yet?

Jules - so sorry your treatment had to be cancelled - all revved up and nowhere to go. As you say, even the build up to treatment has huge financial and emotional costs which cannot be cast aside as easily as some of the clinics would like. Good luck and I hope you are able to get going in the next few months

Crusoe - thinking of you and hoping that it is your turn this time around and you are able to get 2007 off to a flying start

Pink Paula - sorry to read about your BFN - what a bummer - onward and upward I hope

AJ - good to hear from you and I know what you mean about needing a rest - I've not been posting as much as previously - things are moving so quickly on here at times

Safarigirl - thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes for your first scan

Sorry to anyone I've missed - not intentional I assure you

Love Jo XXXXXX

*Post edited by Admin ... IM sent to member with explanation*


----------



## Newday

Hi ladies

I know I don't seem to be around much but I check most days to see how people are getting on.

We have decided to move clinics to Fertimed and went out In July for an initial visit Dr S suggested an hysteroscopy(sp?) and that I got my tubes fixed. £ ivf's one with own og M/C 2 with DE one M/c so he thinks it's worth looking into.

I am now waiting on NHS and hope to go out to fertimed in feb half term. I feel so much better about txc don't think about it ALL the time and have got stuck back into work and yes I do love my jo(sorry all teachers out there)

So thats it for me.

Good Luck Hem today hope you've got that BFP

and Roz hope the HPt was wrong.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Dawn - welcome back - been thinking about you and hoping you've been able to pick yourself up etc, some people on this board have had a bl**dy rough year this year and it's good to have you with us again.
I know what you mean about work, it can be such a welcome distraction at times - I love my job as well when it's going well and no one is on my back. My stress usually comes from the disgruntled tenant when they can't have a new kitchen, transfer to a 3 bed house ( we used to have them before they were sold off!!) or can't house their daughter down the road - the staff  make this place worthwhile (Local Govt) I'm going to miss them - I think

Good to see you have a plan - I did have some communication with Doc S earlier this year - he's very good at responding to emails isn't he and I'm told he has a wicked sense of humour

Good luck with the NHS hope it all goes as planned with no cancellations

Jo XXXXXX


----------



## alanelaine

Earthe Kitt,

Sorry to  read about your loss.  Hope you come back to us hun.

Elaine


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn good to hear from you, and glad you have a plan and a date .... i know when i took some time out it really worked for me, released me a bit from the whole thought of ivf/ff/etc and gave me some time to chil a little whilst knowing we had a plan unfolding. I really hope you get success at fertimed, you so deserve it ....

*Post edited by Admin ... IM sent to member with explanation*


----------



## HEM

Thanks Dawn for the good wishes and I am so pleased you have got your treatment mapped out and wish you every success!!!!

actually I test tomorrow and I can't quite beleive I have resisted the pee sticks!!!! Last time I seemed to have shares in Boots the Chemist!!!!
It has comes as a shock to me that I managed to last out though not entering a chemist helped the temptation and avoiding the isle in the supermarket with them all on display, saying 'Come on buy me.' Talk about Character Builidng I have never had any patience and wanted to know everything yesterday so I have amazed myself. I will have my blood test tomorrow morning and then they are ring DP at work with the results - this was my idea and a bit of self preservation. We haven't discussed when he is going to tell me the news, though what will be will be.....
I have stayed off the site,  well not posting anyway though avidly read most posts!! I have become a bit of a Fertility hermit whilst having treatment - hope I am not tempting providence posting now..

Anyway thanks for the good luck wish - and thanks to everyone who has Im'd me it is so nice and thoughtful that you all remembered.  

Thanks   Helen xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Hem good luck with your test tomorrow - here's wishing you a  and here's lots of


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck HEN - well done for resisting the temptation     thoughts your way

You too Roz - how are you doing today? Thinking of you

Off to France for a few days tomorrow - can't wait!

take care,all of you

Deb X


----------



## kone

Hem good luck with testing tomorrow  
Earthe kitt so sorry to hear of the loss of one of your triplets so sad but i am glad the other two are doing well.
Katherine


----------



## Rosalind

Earthe Kitt- I'm really sorry to here your sad news- But happy to hear your other 2 are finding it a nice snuggly happy place to grow.
Thanks to everyone else for thinking of me today. Its been a nightmare..............................
I went to my GPs for my blood test and they told me that it would take 2 days to get the results,
Then later on the nurse phoned me and said that the hospital( where the bloods get sent to ) had phoned her and said that they have stopped testing by blood for pregnancy, only do it by wee tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How ridiculous......So i phoned my clinic where i have been having ICSI for the past 3-4 years and they said no problem come in and see us...... but that will be £22 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus its about a 1 1/2 hour round trip.
My nurse at my GPs is trying to see if i can go back and have bloods done again and i take them to a local cottage hospital and they will send them to a different place to be tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So i still don't know for sure. Has anyone else had problems
Roz


----------



## sandyw

Hello all

Helen good luck for tomorrow- am keeping fingers crossed- keep us posted !! 

roz love am thinking of you- let us know how you are getting along-   , hoping the bloods come through showing a  positive- oops just seen your post- how completely frustrating!!!- hope they can hurry things along for you 

Dawn - all the very best for your cycle - when are you due to go out (sorry not great on term times!)

Misty and Crusoe  - thinking of you both   

AJ - understand the need for a bit of a break, sounds like you have become super fit -good on you gal!

Safarigirl- hope alls well 

Earthe kitt - really sorry to hear about your loss - its good to hear that you have two lovely  strong little fighters in there 

Hopefully its a Nov visit to CERAM for us - all being well

love and luck  to everyone else out there

Sandy


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone  

Roz- wishing you lots of love and luck for testing..fingers crossed xx

Earthe - very sorry to hear of your loss..am so glad the others are ok though..thinking of you xxx Im not sure who you guys are referring to re the not posting etc 

HEM - wishing you tons of love and luck..xx

Dawn - good luck with fertimed..xx

Sandy - good luck for Nov xxx

Debs - have fun in France..will try to call you tomor or if not when youre back..sorry had mad busy day and just got home from work and chores xx

I had a dissappointing day..went ot have my mammogram but when I got there they couldnt find my referral notes. Luckily I had them with me and after a long wait and chat with them they refused to do it. They say Im too young at 37 and in their opinion it isnt a good idea. BUT they then went on to reccommend another 2 clinics who would probaly do it for me..confusing or what?? So now waiting for the other 2 to get back to me..what a wasted morning off work..I do worry am going to get told off soon for keep nipping out of work for all thes tests   Hopefully will be worth it in the end.

Nite everyone xxxx

Love to all Lesley xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Roz, hope you can get your blood test results soon.  How awful to have to wait like this.  I don't know what's happening with service people recently, everyone seems to be on a go slow.

HEM, wishing you all the very best for your test tomorrow   

Debs, have a great time in France.  Enjoy the break.

Lesley, you have been through it too today.  Isn't it terrible how they can tell you you're too young?!  They shouldn't be able to refuse you.  I hope you get a better treatment with the other clinics.  

Earthe Kitt, so sorry about your little baby; I'm so glad your other two are doing well.  

Sandy, hope your visit to Ceram in Nov goes well for you.

Love to everyone I've missed.

Lara xx


----------



## CLV1978

Hi Ladies. 

I am new to FF and would like to introduce myself.  I am 28 yrs and have had both my tubes removed a couple of years ago .  DH and I are now about to venture on our 1st IVF cycle in barbados which were both very excited (and nervous) about.  I will be starting my D/R on sun (17th sept) and if all goes well I should have my baseline scan on 27th.  I will then start my stimm on the same day.  We go to Barbados on 2nd OCt (21days from now) to start our IVF package holiday .  DH and I never got a chance to have a honeymoon 2yrs ago when we got married so were trying to have one now!  We managed to get a fab package staying at 'the house' in barbados.  To be honest were just looking forward to that let alone trying for a baby too. cool. Anyway, sorry to waffle on.....We are from London orignally and moved to St Lucia 3 1/2 yrs ago to set up a buisness. So everythings been really mental here.  Now it's calmed a bit we feel it's time to start trying for a baba!!!

I am really looking forward to speaking to you ladies and finding out how you all are getting on and where abouts you are with your cycles.  Is anyone going to barbados too?  Is anyone starting D/R the same day?  Where are you all going for your cycles?

Hope you all had a nice weekend.  Sending everyone lots of sticky baby dust not matter where you are in your cycles   .  Take care.


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Ros, so upset for you sweetheart - the evil pee sticks and now not knowing. Let's hope that at the end of this, it will be a good result, despite the hiccups and heartache. So sorry sweets. Keep taking the meds. xxxxx

Radnorgirl - will be thinking of you and your tx......have missed lots of postings so forgive me....have you started yet? xxxxx

EartheKit - so sad and yet happy for you. Take good care of yourself. Lovely to hear from you. Thinking of you. xxxxx

Safarigirl  xxxxx

Dawn - good luck with the ops. Things will take a turn for the better soon. xxxxx

Hem/Helen - good luck for tomorrow's testing sweets and well done for staying away from evil pee sticks! xxxxx   

RS Mum - have a fab time in France! Bon voyage! xxxxx

Sandy - good news about a November trip to Ceram! Good luck. xxxx

LesleyJane - sorry to hear you've had a crap day. Why are you having a mammogram? Hope all turns out well. We have a nurse at our GP's surgery who could pass for Hitler's niece I'm sure. We get referred to her by the GP, the GP having sanctioned the "treatment" (whatever it is) and she flatly either refuses or gives us the 3rd degree! I wanted a smear done recently. She said I was a year early and not entitled to one. Guess who won that little argument?! Chin up sweets and hope the other 2 clinics get back to you asap. xxxxx

CLV1978 - welcome and good luck in Barbados! xxx

*Post edited by Admin ... IM sent to member with explanation*


----------



## HEM

Just a quick note to say I have had the blood test this morning and it was positive and the level was 212


Helen xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Helen,     so so pleased for you, your levels sound good too.  Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 and a bit months.

Lara xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Fantastic news Helen - so pleased for you

Well done    

Jo XXXXXX


----------



## Misty C

*woooohooooo*
Fantastic news!!!

Congratulations Helen.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies

Helen delighted for you, what a great number, wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months.

Ros sorry you are having to wait so long for news, is nothing easy on this journey. Take care. 

Earthkitt What a mixture of emotions you must have gone through, so sorry you have lost 1 of your babies but delighted to hear the other 2 are settled in well.

Lesleyjane why do we have to jump through so many hoops! I am due a mammogram for Moscow & have decided to have it there for £35, much easier than paying & trying to sort it out in the UK. Hope you get it sorted soon.

AJ Hello hope you are ok.

Sandy I am sure November will come round quickly for you. What a lovely Xmas pressie you could have.

CLV1978 Hello I am sure you will find plenty of support & help here, could look with your TX.

Dianne hello thinking of you.

Hello to all the ladies I haven't mentioned, sorry get a little lost with all the names now.

I have just had my plan from Ceram today for my donor cycle in October, due out on the 17 Oct. Felt really tearfull, I suppose it is a realisation that my eggs are finished before I had a chance to use them but on the other hand I am excited to think we could be actually starting tx so soon & it has a chance of working.
Did anyone else feel funny when they saw their plans before tx?

Any tips on how to prepare my side for tx greatfully received.

Thinking of you all on this long & painful journey
Nats
xx


----------



## Rosalind

Helen wow well done on your  
Well i have had my bloods done for a 2nd time as the hospital where they get sent threw it away.
I will definatly have to pay to have them done.................unbelivable especially if it is negative.
I don't hold out much hope as i have started spotting brown blood today and while i was at doctors i did a wee test...........Negative. Fart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roz


----------



## alanelaine

Helen,

Congratulations on your positive result.  Delighted for you.  

Elaine


----------



## Newday

CONGRATULATIONS HELEN

WELL DONE

LOVE DAWN


----------



## crusoe

Helen - many congratulations on your positive result  - Wonderful news.

Roz - I am sorry you are having hassle with blood tests. I have had to pay up to £200 for a BHCG, I complained in the strongest terms but still had to pay £50 for my last one.  To me it is worth almost any amount of money not to have to deal with the NHS. I really hope the wait, cost and hassle are all worth it and you do get a BFP too. Hang on in there - you just never know. Thinking of you.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Rosalind

Thanks Crusoe- you always know what to say.
Roz


----------



## Clara Rose

Helen, congratulations on your BFP! 

Hi AJ...nice to see you posting again! I go back out to Nevada for my tx on 27th September. I can't wait. I just hope I have more luck this time...

Clara


----------



## hola69

HEM- wow babes..yahoo another   how exciting am thrilled for you..xx

Roz - so sorry to hear of your hiccup..its so frustrating how many places are so inept and useless..I honestly could scream sometimes...wishing you tons of love and luck..lets hope youre celebrating soon..xx

CLV1978- welcome !!! Wow you lucky thing living in St.Lucia. I have been to both St.Lucia and Barbados and loved them both..I would love to live there. Wishing you lots of love and luck for your journey xxxx

AJ- thanks, knew you would understand. I swear I could have screamed and had a tantrum today.no one would help me anywhere and I honestly feel at one place Im victimised as Im having egg donation and they dont agree with it..so much so Im thinking of complaining. I had very bad vibes off this lady who wouldnt explain to me why they wouldnt help. Anyway Ill stop waffling and get to the point.The fantastic and lovely DR.Patel and Care in manchester have come to my rescue , I rang and explained all and they have written to one hospital to explain why I need it and fingers crossed all will be ok tomorrow. I have to ring in the morning so wish me luck. I do find it so upsetting that so many people who take fertility for granted have no concept or compassion for us girls and wonder if they were in the same situation how they would feel..anyway Ill stop ranting now   

Nats- thanks..wish you tons of luck in moscow..must admit im excited and nervous now...I have come to terms with not having my own eggs, its my DH who gets more upset than me as he says he so wishes he could have a mini-me ..bless him..Im just dying to have a child and am grateful to have this chance...hope you feel ok soon and get your dream..thinking of you xxx

well off now for my din dins..sausage and mash..yum yum,

Nite everyone xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

HELEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

A BIG FAT CONGRATS TO YOU AND DP, YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON!

Well done and best of luck for a happy healthy 8 months.         

Promise to write a longer post soon, have been remarkably slack recently. Thinking of you all and reading all your news though...

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Was it something I said? I've definitely showered (this week at least) and I don't think I've got excessive facial hair or any nervous ticks (?) *You lot are dropping like flies for the abroadies meet !! * Please come... Or I'll be ever so sad   and poor old Bluebell will have to sit with me on her own and that's a fate worse than death, believe me. I only have about 3 jokes in my repertoire and my Dad gave me all of those (he's crap at telling jokes) so come on and save Bluebell from a fate worse than death, please...

Really must write a longer post soon!
Take care
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Dee

*This thread has been reviewed by Admin and some posts have been edited. In some cases, the entire post has been removed. The individual posters have been contacted personally to explain why.

Dee ADMIN TEAM*


----------



## safarigirl

Helen - fabulous news ... so very pleased for you ......

gigglygirl sorry i cant make the meet - but i could send you some jokes (hahahah)


----------



## boakie

Hi Gigglygirl can't send u an IM as your inbox is full stop chatting so much u chatterbox!!!

Anyway I am ok hun and not upset just got to get it into my head that he is not coming back.

Becsxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi ladies

Helen (HEM) -   on your  . Brilliant news !!!

AJ - good to see you posting again.

Earth Kitt - Sorry about your loss hun but focus on those two that are doing nicely. xxx

Boakie - I am sure that Ruth will send you the plan soon honey. Not long to wait.

Nikkiank - Thinking of you honey xxxx

And Misty (I shan't forget you again hun) - how are you doing babes? I hope all of those delicious are agreeing you you!

I am very cranky today as my back/neck/shoulder is really playing up - you know one of those things where it just hurts for ever and you don't know what you have done or how you did it - still I am off to the oseopath tomorrow so hopefully he will work some magic on it!

Helen
x


----------



## janeup

Jo - Good luck with everything - and keep in touch with what's going on!


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

just a quick message from me. We are off to Barcelona on Friday for ET on Saturday morning at 11am Spanish time. I'm terrified...not sure why as it's not as if I haven't been through all this so many times before....
IM have given us plenty of notice - we heard on Monday and were able to book all the flights straight away. I have just checked the prices now and they have gone up £140 since Monday so feeling very pleased with the deal we got.

Lesley - sounds like you have had a really fustrating time. I completely agree with you about "lack of compassion" It is so wonderful when you come across some one in the medical profession who cares, but in my experience with the NHS they are few and far between. I hope things get sorted quickly for you so you can move forwards.

GG - sorry people are dropping out of your meet. I'm sure it won't be just you and Bluebell and even if it were - tell her from me that won't be so bad. I've met you and you're lovely.

Jo - you certainly haven't named and shamed anyone and I quite agree the person in question was discourteous. Please don't go we need you and I for one love your posts.

Roz - still keeping hopeful for you ....

CLV1978 - welcome... keep us posted with how you get on in Barbados.

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe will be thinking of you on friday and for ET on saturday - so exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## cecily parsley

Crusoe - will be thinking of you on saturday and sending you best wishes ++++++++
really pleased that this isnt last minute and you got good flights, one less thing to cause stress
take care
cecily xx


----------



## Marina

HELEN on your   enjoy

Marina

Good luck Crusoe, hope all goes well,     coming your way      

Marina


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the absence, work has been hectic and life in general really.

Just wanted to say good luck to Crusoe for Friday and saturday. I will be thinking of you whilst seeing Robbie Williams!!! I hope this is the one for you I really do and as I said before this will be the first time we are not having treatment together, so without your OMEN I'm sure you will get a positive. Everything crossed hun,xxxx

HEM - Congratulations!! 

Jo - Sorry to here about your loss, but pleased that you have 2 healthy twins there. Thanks for asking after me,xx

Oh no...sorry gotta go, will log on again later,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## yonny

Just a quickie to Earthe (jo) so sorry to hear your news but over the moon that the other two are fighters!!! Umm, just read your new signature?? 
Have I missed something?? 
Hope you're ok!
Y x


----------



## Lara B

Crusoe, just wanted to wish you all the best for Saturday.  I'll have everything crossed for you. 

Lara xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

crusoe - wishing you tons of luck hun for this week..thinking of you and dont be stressed all will be ok..good luck xxx

Hi Bel glad youre ok..xxx

radnor - hope your back gets better soon..xx there is nothing worse than back ache.. Ive had a crick in my neck now for ages and its doing my head in..literally   so can sympathise xx

Giggly - so so sorry babes that I cant come but I just wouldnt be able to manage it as it would entail a night away for me..hope you guys have a wonderful time and thinking of you..Ill be there in spirit.xxx

I had a migraine all day as I still haven't managed to get my mammogram. Care in manchester are doing there best to help me, but apparently as they have referred me (via AV) and not explained why I need one the hopsital wont do it. Dr. Patel has said they dont have to say why I need one as the rules of the HFEA depict this and he has rung the head of xray to explain. But so far they still haven't agreed...all this is driving me insane and is the world going mad ...Im trying to stay positive but its very hard sometimes.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes and all the PM's I have received - you are all stars and your support really keeps me going.
I probably won't be logging on now until we get back from Spain as we are off very early on Friday morning and I have a very heavy long day at work tomorrow and won't be home until late. I'll be taking all your good wishes with me and with all your support on my side it just has to work this time...

Bel - you are not my omen - I'm sure it's the other way around and I have to say it doesn't feel quite right having treatment without you.

Lesleyjane- what a nightmare you are having - I hope it resolves itself soon.

Thanks again, love to you all, especially those for whom life is so tough at the moment.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## schmoo73

good luck Crusoe wish you lots of        

schmoo


----------



## radnorgirl

Good luck Crusoe


        

love

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi lovelies,
Well, as promised, finally I am able to sit here and write a nice long post. Here goes:

HEM and Safarigirl- yet again, congrats, congrats, congrats!! I'm still so chuffed for you both, it gives me faith that BFPs can actually happen.   

Crusoe, best of luck with your cycle. I so hope the wind is about to change for you and you get the bfp you so deserve. Will be thinking of you, hope you get a little time to relax while you're away too. xxx 

Dawnguzz- nice to finally catch up yesterday. I also love my job, I think you have to in teaching or you're a right mug! Hope your preparations for Feb go swimmingly.

Earthe Kitt- so sorry to hear about your third babe, I hope all is well for the rest of the pg for you. You deserve it so much. Hugs   Please don't leave our thread, we love you too much!

Lesleyjane- what a nightmare you're having. Hope things sort themselves out soon and you get your mammogram. Can you just have one abroad while there? Hope that's not a dumb question you've already answered. Don't worry at all about not coming to the meet, sounds like you've got your hands full! Hope the migraine clears, if not, get off the PC!! (bossy boots, sorry!)

Boakie- my inbox is now emptier. Hope you're doing ok.

Bel- I'll have you as my cycle buddy anyday, you always say the right thing and seem very sensitive and thoughtful. You'll make a lovely Mum.

Mrs Minerva- so sorry your tx has been cancelled. I know you have to think what will be will be, but it still sucks. Hope you bounce right back. Will try to meet you in chat sometime soon.

Lara- hope you're doing as well as can be expected this week. Hugs and more hugs to you xxx

Yonny- hello! Don't think we've chatted yet but I've read your posts. I was wondering about Earthe Kitt's signature too after you mentioned it. Really hope all's well.

Radnorgirl- hope the shoulder's hurting less. Must be all the exotic travelling you have to do! I prescribe a night in with trash t.v. and a bath, along with choccies and a nice glass of vino. Works for me! DH regularly dislocates his shoulder, in fact he can do it on demand which totally grosses me out. TMI I'm sure...

Roz- still hopeful for you, keep taking the tablets... Funny, people say that to me all the time. 

CLV1973- welcome, and may your stay be a short one.

Nats- best of luck for your upcoming tx. You're bound to be a bit teary but at least you're dealing with the pain and not bottling it up. And you're one step closer to being a Mummy.

AJ- great to see you posting but totally understand why you've not had so much time or inclination recently, you human dynamo, you! It's far too quiet around here without our AJ!

RSMum- how are the moving plans coming along? Hope you're looking forward to it a bit and that DD is keeping you smiling.
I found your CD again while sorting out my desk and it reminded me what a kind person you were to me in my hour of need! Hope you're ok xx

Hi to loads of other people- Marina, Cecily, Misty, Nikkiank, Jemimaa (where are you, hun?), B123, Dianne, Schmoo, ClaraRose, Alanelaine, Janeup, Mini-Me, SandyW, Brownowl23, Weeble, Meerkat, Purplechick, Lorri, Tina K, and anyone else I haven't mentioned.

Well, as I said I've only been reading mostly and have just posted a little here and there cos a) we're not in tx right now so I don't feel the need to analyse every twinge, b) we're decorating so the house is chaos, and c) I'm back at work. Although the latter never stopped me posting all the time before and I'm a skivey part-timer this year! I think I've chilled out lots over the summer and knowing that I have so much less pressure at work this year has helped enormously. Just hoping it all pays off with a nice bfp!  I'm also into week 3 of training now for the Great South Run which I'm doing at the end of Oct and as it's 10 miles I'm following the training schedule quite religiously so i don't flake out! Another reason not to have time to post as I'm out 5 times a week running. Not v, fast but I'm there! Hoping to be mega chilled and svelte (fat chance! Darned HRT!) by the end of Oct. The run is Oct 22nd and tx is during the week after. I'm doing the GSR for Macmillan so if any of you want to sponsor me I've set up a justgiving.com site. IM me if you'd like the details. No pressure though.

I changed my signature on here a couple of months back cos big mouth DH (!) was teasing me about being on here in front of friends who don't know about the details of our tx  and I thought that since I come on here all the time I'd better change it, but I reckon I might be safe by now. Will change it back soon, although not with a pic of the dog as I'm fed up with her. Dog's home!! She decided to do a bunk for 20 mins today chasing rabbits when I wanted to go on my run and only had a limited time for it. Grrr! Good job she's a babe...

Right, enough drivel. Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

OMG this is an epic, sorry folks xx


----------



## Misty C

Great post gigglygirl - I'll need to get my act together and follow that (but not tonight!).  Well done on your running, please IM me your sponsor details when you have a mo.

Will catch up with everyone soon.

Take care
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles

With posts like that you put the rest of us to shame   

Top post honey

love

Helen
xx


----------



## nats210

Hi

just wanted to wish Crusoe all the very best at the weekend, Will have everything crossed for you.

Giggly I am very impressed you put my wee posts to shame.

Love to all
Nats

Quick question did any of you up your vitamin/supplement intake at all before et?  i am taking Sanatogen pregnancy tablets with folic aid, any other recommendations, did you drop caffeine completely, I have about 2 cups of tea a day?  sorry for all the questions
nats
x


----------



## Rosalind

Well its definatley a BFN for me. Got heavy AF this morning.... but still brown blood. Still no sign of my blood test result. But at least i'm prepared.

Roz


----------



## radnorgirl

Rosalind - So sorry honey  -   - sending you big fat hugs. Look after yourself. xxx

Nats - regarding your questions about vitamins - I am taking Tescos own pregnancy vitamins plus zinc, omega 3,6&9 and vitamin B supplement. I will gradually cut out the caffiene and increase my water intake on the lead up to treatment. I will cut out caffiene in principle but i will probably end up having the occasional sneaky cup of tea

Helen
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Just wanted to say so sorry to Rosalind.  I know how it hurts sweetheart.  Very disappointed for you.  xxxx

Helen (Hem) as you know from my IM, I'm over the moon for you darling. xxxx

Crusoe, all the very, very best for a BFP at the IM.  Good luck for EC and ET this weekend.  Thinking of you.  PMA, PMA, PMA and tons of baby dust.  Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Rosalind - just wanted to send you a big cuddle  , and tell you how sorry I am!

Schmoo


----------



## Bel

Rosalind,

So sorry to read your post. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. But just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and DH.

Big hug,

Bel,xx


----------



## Misty C

Rosalind

So sorry to hear your news, thinking of you lots.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Roz, so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time, take care of yourself.  

Lara xx


----------



## safarigirl

Ros - so very sorry for you - what a dreadful week you have had to endure and i am so sorry you have been let down with your blood tests .... big hugs to you, its so difficult, remember we are here for you to vent and rage and of course plan your next course of action.


----------



## safarigirl

Jo     where are you 

Please come back ....


----------



## radnorgirl

Jo

We all miss you. Please do not leave us  

love

Helen
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Roz

 I'm sorry to hear that it's not worked for you and DH this time round.  
Take care of yourselves and keep strong  

Love Meerkat xx


----------



## cecily parsley

Dear Rosalind, sorry to hear about your bfn, and the extra stress you had to endure re your blood test, take care

hi giggly, epics are good, I love a good read, all this armchair running is good for me too.
nobody I knew was in Monday's chat  , I thought giggly will be here soon, but you were obviously out pounding the streets, you will be in tip top shape for tx after half term.

Radnorgirl, hope youre feeling better, and that the osteopathy helped. Enjoy those sneaky cups of tea, , it is so British but sometimes only a cuppa wil do . Dh bought some decaff teabags by mistake last week (he just saw the special offer sign) and they are foul, even drinking the tea with teabags  still in didnt help. Once you get to spain you probably wont fancy tea because of the uht milk!


----------



## HEM

Hi

I just wanted to say a big thank you for all the kind messages with regard to my positive result on Tuesday.  FF has kept me going through my treatment and offered advice and friendship and it is greatly appreciated. I realise it is still early days so just taking a day at a time. Just a quick update I was asked to go for a second blood test to monitor the pregnancy (pregnancy - I can't believe still) and on Tuesday it was 212 at 15dpt and today was 667 at 17 dpt, though I think it sounds ok I am still trying to look on the internet to see.  I have a further blood test on Tuesday and a scan. 

Thanks again for your support -- a shell shocked Helen xxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Dear Shell Shocked Helen    

Wow those beta results are great - well done and congratulations.  
All the best for a healthy pregnancy  
Good luck with the scan and at this rate, imagine what your beta could be on Tuesday! 

Best wishes 
Meerkat xx


----------



## Rosalind

Even though i didn't get a BFP i just wanted to thank you all aswell for your help and support...... you are all wonderful. All my friends really try to understand me but they all have the luxury of kids, so they can't really.
So a massive  to all of you.
Taking time out for a while.
Roz


----------



## sandyw

So sorry roz to hear your news- we are all thinking of you hun

Crusoe all the very best of luck wishing you    

Misty - how are you doing -  

Helen congrats- those levels sound absolutely fab!!

Giggly girl you put my posts to shame- definately send us some details for sponsoring

All the best to all
sandy


----------



## roze

Roz,

I am sorry to hear your news.  As others have said, it hurts.

Please take care of yourself and resume posts when you want.

love


roze


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

Roz - sweetheart Im so very sorry to hear of your BFN and am thinking of you..sending you lots of hugs xxxx

HEM- you enjoy it and try and relax..the HCG sounds great and congrats again xxxx

Giggles- WOW WOW WOW..what a post am very impressed...thanks for your kind thoughts..xx I cant have one when I go as it has to be before ET and I have bypassed first consul as have all other tests. I still have had no joy today and am still waiting for an answer , but its not looking good. Am waiting for a reply from AV and based on that may have to go abroad. B123 has kindly offered to help me in Paris, bless her   Where would I be without all you wonderful guys xxxx 

RSM/Debs- let me know when you are back and ill ring you xxx

Crusoe- tons and tons of love and luck xxxx

Hi to everyone else and love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## Noggin

Hi Everyone,

Firstly I'd like to congratulate Safari Girl on her pregnancy - well done you!

Lesleyjane - Have you managed to sort out the mammogram yet?

I've just joined Roz in a negative cycle - got my blood result back this afternoon. Now I have to make a decision.

1) Use two frosties from a negative cycle at IM. Apparantly if they fail to thaw I can be offered donated embryos, but obviously the matching isn't as good. (2 week process)

2) Donate the frosties back to IM (bye bye frosties) and start a new fresh cycle with them. (Anything from 2 to 6 week process - more likely to be 5-6 if we insist on a proven donor this time).

3) Go to ISIDA and start a fresh cycle with them. (5 week process).

Also, does anyone know how often you get successful cycles from frozen cycles. Is it rare or not? I'm very dissapointed because I managed to get pregnant with just one of my own poor little embryos that was graded 3 with fragmentation and later miscarried. This time with 3 top banana embies from a 25 year old donor I got nada! What the hell is going on! I'm not so much angry   at the moment as confused  

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

V


----------



## Marina

Hi Vayre

I am sorry to hear your news, I know how disappointing it is, no words can help that feeling, I had a failed cycle at IM too, my donor was proven  and my DH is too, as he has fathered 3 times from a previous marriage some many yrs ago, I still think its a numbers game with a lot of this, just to say though, lots have got pregnant with frosties at IM, Kasia is one I know of, shes about 22 weeks pregnant now, hope you can find the answers, take care. 

Love Marina

Roz very sorry to hear your news too, be kind to yourself, and sending you some


----------



## Noggin

Hi Marina,

I guess if your blood flow turns out ok which I'm sure it will, you'll be going straight back out to IM. Can I ask do you have frosties or will this be a new fresh cycle?

The thing is you can have a fresh cycle at ISIDA for not much more than a frozen one at IM plus you get more embryo's to use straight away, some ladies have 5 put back and usually about 4/5 to freeze.

DH has worked out that we have a 10% chance of losing both frozen embryo's on thawing and 50% chance on losing one. My guess is I'd end up having to use donated embryo's as I'd probably end up with one frostie. 

I now have a headache!!!! 

V


----------



## Marina

Hi Vayre

No we don't have any frosties, we got 6 fertilised out of 10, but only 3 were of good enough quality to use, so we have to go fresh again, which I am not sorry about, I am on the refund programme too, so after the third go if it fails, we get back approx 21,000 euros refund, so in all we would of only paid for 1 cycle and got 3, hoping and praying though it works, but like you, we have looked into ISIDA, and we would probably look into egg donation with a surrogate, after 20 years of trying myself, with everything, I think I will knock it on the head with my own body, but I still want a family very badly, like we all do, best of luck to you, whatever you decide.

Love

marina


----------



## radnorgirl

Vayre

Sorry to hear of your bfn hun. It sucks doesn't it?

I know exactly what you meant about being confused - it is just a complete lottery.

Good luck whatever you decide to do. Look after yourself

Helen
xxx


----------



## Noggin

Hi Helen,

Sorry to hear about you BFN aswell. Were you sure you would use the frosties or did you think about going to another clinic?? I'm so unsure about this decision. Hope you dont mind me asking.

Viv


----------



## dianne

Vayre 
I am so sorry about your recent neg result 

You asked re success at IM with frosties 
Kasia was a recent BFP with frosties and i know there have been a few recently 
if you look on IVF Connections.com their is a IM page as well under 
IVF then 
Location then 
Then IVF Spain 

Di x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

vayre very sorry to hear of your BFN..hope you can reach a decison soon..its so tiring all of this isnt it.. 

Ive had a fab day and am sooooooooooooo happy..I have my ultrasound/mammogram booked at last for Thursday. the hospital have agreed to this at last and all in the world is rosy again...Apparantley for anyone else worrying about this too, The Portland in London can do this as well..

I also have my donor reserved and will be probably starting my cycle mid to end oct with ET probably beginning of November..I cant quite beleive its actually going to happen after all this... 

Hiya Debs/RSM..lovely to talk to you tonite, had a nice time with my niece thanks, will call you again soon,

Hope everyone else is ok,

Special hugs to Bonnie/B123 for being such a star and kind person..THANKYOU xxxx


Nite nite all,

Lelsey xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Viv,

I decided straight away to use the frosties. There was the cost element to consider and also the fact that under Spanish law you cannot have a cycle of gresh tx if you have frosties in the freezer.

There is also the cost considerations. A FET cycle works out a lot cheaper at Ceram than a fresh cycle. The drugs, flights and hotel accomodation all costs the same, however, the cost of the tx is a lot cheaper - €800 (compared to €4025 for a fresh cycle) and the compensation has already been paid to the donor.

I know that only 50% survive the thaw and Ceram told me that the sucess rates are 25 to 30% - I don't know if that is calculated on the basis to only include those that survive the thaw or not. 

Anyway I am going in with my eyes wide open. In the past I have thought to myself if it didn't work last time when everything was seemingly perfect what chance is there of it working this time? But then this is the ivf lottery. Some things simply don't make sense and cannot be logically rationalised.

I am trying to view the experience as a mini break where hopefully we come back to the UK with a couple of beanies on board but I am not getting my hopes up and letting it take over my life as it did last time round. - a matter of self-preservation more than anything.

I hope this helps.

love

Helen
xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls
just a quick one from me to say that i am back   - had the most fantastic holiday lots of sun, sand, lovely food and boozy nites out - just what i needed     

i guess now its back to work and looking at tx again - i did not have the hysteroscopy as i am still waiting for af - 10 weeks late now   i have done HPT and it was -ve so i guess it is the menopause  kicking in  

I will post some personals  once i have read the boards and caught up with everyone - mind you after a months break and the way you lot can gab then that will take some time   

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

Hope you are all well this fine Saturday night and have a better social life than me!

*HEM/Helen* and *Safarigirl*  how are you feeling? Any symptoms? I am just being really nosey so you dont need to answer; I have to warn you I will just keep asking though!

*Lara B *  how are your transfer arrangements coming? I tried Valerian root to help me sleep for 2 nights and it worked. It also appeared to work on the following two nights that I didnt take it!

*Earthe Kitt/Jo*  thinking of you. I hope my lining is bouncy  just like the rest of me! 
*
RSMUM/Deb*  what date for FET in October do you have? xx

*Nats210*  good luck with your donor cycle in October.

*Becca1969*  hope your nearly there with dates for next TX. xx

*PurpleChick*  how are things with you on progynova?

*Lorri *  have you decided on where you are going yet?

*Sandy W*  are you confirmed for Ceram in November?

*Yonny *  Earthe Kitt advised that Etiuda terminal was a little chaotic due to the changes in security. Best to check again with the airline to see what hand luggage etc you are allowed. xx

*Crusoe, Roz, Boakie, MsMinerva/Jules, Mini-me*  thinking of you xxx

*Radnorgirl*  we are nearly there! Hows the back/neck/shoulder?

*AJ*  happy as Larry to see you posting. So pleased to hear the news you have a donor lined up in November. You have been such a busy girl. xx

*Lesleyjane*  glad to year you are positive for your next cycle in October.xx

*Dawnguzz *  hope all the investigations and procedure go well for you. xxx

*Bel* and *Alanelaine*  xxx

*CLV1978 *  good luck in Barbados  its not too long now until your treatment, don't forget to keep us up to date. You can add in a bit about the the blue seas, sand etc. if you must!

*Gigglygirl *  glad your chillin this year in between runs.

*Vayre*  sorry to hear of your BFN. xx

*Casey *  welcome home! Great to hear you had a good time, enjoy the read!

Love to all I have not mentioned you are all in my thoughts.

*Me news*  off to Poland on Tuesday. Excited & scared, a big thank to you all for getting me this far and an extra special thanks to my cycle buddy Radnorgirl xxx. 
Love n hugs 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## alanelaine

Hi all,

Just a quick note saying hello to all.

We're flying out to Moscow at 6am tomorrow for hysteroscopy and tests so early night tonight.

Hope everyone is doing well, thinking of everbody.

A&E


----------



## dianne

*A&E * 
All the best for your trip    
Safe journey 
Dianne x


----------



## RSMUM

A&E - best of luck chuck!

Congrats to all the BFP-ers - fab news!  

HUGE hugs to those suffering right now  - it is just awful, there are no right words to say but hope we can be some comfort to you all by letting you know we're thinking of you.. 

and Misty - well, all I can say is "WOW!! WHAT A POST!!!!"     Good luck for Tuesday!

As for me, well, my Saturday night has certainly been interesting, just helped my step-sis move into our spare room and pack up all her belongings and leave her b-f...at least I can't say life's boring eh? Off for a well-needed glass of the cold stuff before bed..purely medicinal of course! 

XX


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Sending love,hugs & strength to those who are still striving to achieve their dreams-its very hard but keep   

To the recent bfp's-many congratulations,hope its a smooth ride from hereon in    

Misty-aaahhh how lovely to be remembered-i am going in on Monday 25th sept to get this nasty cervical erosion frozen off!!Hoping we may fit in a tx before Christmas.Good luck in Poland honey    

A&E hope your tests/procedure go well XXX

Hoping we can all add loads more bfps to the abroadies lists very soon,

You are all in my thoughts & i do follow all your progress albeit mainly silently at the mo,again form of protection i suppose,

Hope to be remounting the rollercoaster before the years out!!

Special love to you all Becca XXXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Vayre - so very sorry about your BFN darling.  It sucks.  Good to see you planning ahead straight away.  You have some options too, which is a good thing if not a little overwhelming to have to choose from, I know.  Hope you manage to come to a decision with peace of mind.  Thinking of you. xxxx

 Misty, what a lovely long post!  Good luck to you darling!  Shall be thinking of you and hope you get a bevvy of embies. xxxx

Becca - good luck for the 25th and I'm sure you'll get a tx in before Christmas sweets.  xxxx

LesleyJane - so pleased all is looking up now.  Glad you got the mamogram all lined up.  Hope all goes well and it's all systems go very shortly! xxxx

RS Mum - glad you've had stuff to take your mind off things.  xxxx

A & E -hope the tests in Moscow go well and it's all systems go soon.  xxxx

Earthe Kitt - hope you're ok hun?  Where are you?  Come back Jo.  xxxxxx

Roze - special thoughts to you sweets. xxxxx

Hem - bet you're still on cloud nine! xxxx

Safarigirl - hope you're taking it easy sweets. xxxx

Casey - lovely to have you back and glad you had a great holiday.  Well deserved.  The lack of AF might be due to the drugs I suppose.  Hope you get is sorted.  Good luck. xxxxx

Radnorgirl - good luck to you sweets.  xxxxx

Marina - big hello to you. xxxx

Meerkat, Lara, Dianne, Giggles, OT, Bel and Dawn - a special hello to you all. xxxx

Crusoe - hope you've got a mega load of lovely embies, all eager to implant.  Thinking of you.  Good Luck. xxxx

Have a great weekend everyone.  I am due at my sister's little girl's christening tomorrow.  We're going to be God Parents.  My sis asked me to read out a short verse in church.  I've been asking for 3 weeks to have a look at the verse, so I can get my head around it.  I saw it Friday.  I nearly burst into tears - it's from the Bible and talks of "the little children come unto me".....I don't know how I can read this psalm without crying.  Help!  I know I am a hypnotherapist, so I'm gonna have to do some self-hypnosis.  How insensitive.....or is it just me?  I'm sure it hasn't occured to her.  Night night. xxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as about to head to work.

*AJ* - I will be thinking of you today. I don't think sis was being insensitive just excited and wanting the best for her baby - or she wouldn't have chosen such a special person to be in her baby's life. You will be fantastic today xxx

*alanelaine * - best of luck with your treatment. xx

*RSMUM * - hope your cold drink was suitably enjoyable and had the desired effect!

*Becca1969 * - I'll keep everything crossed for you next TX.

Love 'n 'hugs to all.
Misty C
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hello Everyone

Just a quick update from BArcelona
We had transfer yesterday of 2 grade 9 embies and are lucky enough to have 2 more in the freezer. 
We feel very pleased with the way things have gone this time but now the waiting begins....

BAck home tomorrow and back online with you all from Tuesday.
Thanks for all your good wishes

Love and luck
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Marina

Hi Crusoe

Thats fantastic news, best of luck and loads and loads of      coming your way, take it easy now, try NOT to worry, I know its easier said than done, best wishes to you and your DH

Love

Marina


----------



## dianne

*Crusoe *

*WOW WOW WOW Congratulations two on board *

safe journey home to you and DH  

Dianne x


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe

Brilliant news honey.

Sending you loads of sticky vibes      and I hope the 2ww does not seem like forever.

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Congratulations on your two embies Crusoe! Wishing you lots of luck.  

Clara x


----------



## Newday

Fantastic news Crusoe

Good luck

Dawn


----------



## Misty C

Great to read your news Crusoe.  Make sure you take very good care of yourself and allow DH to pamper and look after you – maybe a little foot rub now and then!

Love ‘n’ hugs 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Crusoe

What great news!!  Sending you oodles of sticky vibes lady       

Have a lovely relaxing time, let your little embies settle in.

Lara xx


----------



## alanelaine

Crusoe,  hope everything goes well; sounds good so far.

We are in the middle of the journey from Hell!

Plane sat on runway in Glasgow for 4 hours before leaving for Amsterdam (we were at the airport for 4:30am).  We were advised that, although we'd miss our connection we shoud, stay on the plane rather than go via London as there are plenty of ways to get to Moscow from Amsterdam - turns out there aren't!

We waited in a queue for an hour to be told we'd been checked into a flight which had just left!!!!

No other way of getting to Moscow today.

I was in tears and Alan, who is a calm and measured placid soul, took charge and demanded that we got this properly resolved.

Upshot is we're going to  Vienna at 5pm and flying to Moscow at midnight arriving at 5am.

We will get 3 hours sleep in our hotel room before we need to get out to AV for our tests.

BLOODY NIGHTMARE.

I am quite stressed and hope my blood pressure calms down faster than I have.

Now on my fourth glass of "take it easy" wine so may just stay sane.

Hope everbody else is well.

A&E


----------



## radnorgirl

A&E

Sorry to hear of your awful journey.

Wishing you all the best in Moscow honey

    

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

congratulations Crusoe on your ET, wishing you lots of   and     rest up and take it easy.

A & E what nightmare journey, but good luck with your tests in AV.


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Alanelaine - OMG!! How awful. Gosh as if it's not stressful enough without this happening. I really hope the wine has now kicked in and you are feeling a little better. It will all be worth it in the end!!xx

Crusoe - Great news hun, you sound really relaxed too. As the girls have said lots if feet up when you get home and let DH run round after you....they love it don't they!! Sending you lots of positive vibes!!xxx

Vayre - So sorry. It's so unfair isn't it. Thinking of you and sending you a big hug,x

Lesley - Wah hey!! Great to hear that you now hae a mammogram booked. Gosh...this has been a real nightmare for you hasn't it? I admire your persiverance(hope I have spelt this correctly-not my strong point). It will be worth it in the end. November is not far away!! Good luck,x

AJ - I really hope all has gone well today. You are such a tower of strength to us all that I'm sure you did a fantastic job today. Your niece is one very lucky girl to have you as her god-mother. Thinking of you,xx

Misty - Your posts are fantastic...good luck hun,xx

Earth-kitt - Please come back....I miss you loads...It's not the same without you,x

Lara - Thinking of you,x

Casey - Glad to hear you had a good holiday. Hope AF arrives soon...feels strange typing that!! good luck,x

Becca - Good to hear form you. Glad you are well,xx

Safarigirl - How you doing? Do you have a scan booked?xx

GG - How's things with you. Looking forward to seeing you at the meet on the 30th!

radnorgirl, rsmum,dawn,Marina,Meercat,rosalind,Nats,lori,Boakie,Ms Minerva and anyone I've missed I wish love and luck to you all,

My news, well had 'dummy' cycle using 'Viagra' (had no side effects unfotunately!! ). Seemed to help a little with blood flow, so now just waiting for a donor. On another note, I went to see Robbie Williams yesterday...wow what a concert!! It has made my weekend!!.

Bel,xx


----------



## Misty C

Alan & Elaine - how upsetting & frustrating travelling has been for you so far, things will get better and I look forward to hearing all your good news on tests and transfers. Take care of each other xxx.

Bel - still fascinated at your 'Viagra' intake.  Can't possibly believe you attended a Robbie concert with Viagra and he got away safe!  Fingers crossed xxxx

Love 'n' hugs 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## alanelaine

Thanks all!

Yes the wine has kicked to such an extent that we have remained good humoured even though our flight to Vienna has just been cancelled too.

Alan said he woke up this morning thinking of Steve Martin in Planes Trains and Automobiles - specifically the scene when he returns to the car rental company at the airport cursing about how his **ing car **ing wansn't there and he needs a **ing new one.  When he says he threw his agreement away the excessively jolly car clerk says to him oooh deary, your **ed.

Still positive and at least we got an upgrade to business class so the wine has been at our airline's expense.

MistyC - good luck with your trip to Poland tomorrow.  Hope all goes well.

A&E


----------



## alanelaine

Oops


----------



## RSMUM

What a nightmare A&E! Having a glass in sympathy ! What a journey from hell! Thinking of you chuck..

D X


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Abroadies

 Crusoe - wishing you the best of luck over the next two weeks x

AJ Hope the Christening went well - I think that reading is a special omen for you x

Bel - lucky you going to see Robbie x

Misty good luck in Poland x

A&E sorry your journey is proving to be such a nightmare - good luck with the tests x

Radnorgirl - not long for you now x

Best wishes to anyone I've missed 



Meerkat xx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello all and thank you for all thinking of me.  I am hunkering down in the two week wait until a scan - actually i have a self imposed 3 week wait!  weird i know, but with my last pregnancy i arranged a scan too early, my asshole of a (private) doctor said well its either an ectopic or miscarriage!  I had about 4-5 agonising days and then at the next scan there was a heartbeat it was just too early. (Although it did end in a miscarriage i could have saved myself so much agony)  I cant do that to myself again so am going to keep myself wrapped in a bubble until next week and then go for a scan which i am hoping will be definitive, a heartbeat... or two.... (fingers crossed)  To be honest these two weeks havnt been easy!  But i seem to have turned a corner this weekend and feel more relaxed and not so wound up about everything.  This symptom thing drives me crazy!  But the good thing is that i will be here for all of you when you go through this same cycle!!!!!  

I am sorry for not too many personals today, we dont have internet at home, just changed subscribers and will only be online again at the end of the week.  I am off work today and sitting in an itnernet cafe catching up on emails and ff news....

Crusoe excellent news on your ET ...

A&E - what can I say!!!  I was getting stressed just reading what you had to go through and it wasnt even me!  Hoping you are in moscow now and you get all your tests done etc

Bel, viagra and robbie williams - i see the headline in the sun already!

AJ - i hope God/person above/universe was listening to you as you read that psalm and taking note!  If that doesnt tell the universe what you really really want nothing will, i am sure your request has been duly noted.

EArthekitt, i'm going beg and beg and beg until you return, i miss your humour, your wit and your support .... come back!!!!!  Tell us what you want!!!!!

Hem - lots of thoughts to you, and hope you are feeling relaxed and happy 

Rosaline, how wonderful of you even in your own grief to thank everyone on this site, what a special kind open generous hearted loving women you are .... may your dreams be fulfilled on your next treatment

Meerkat, gigglygirl, radnorgirl, rsmum,dawn,Marina, Nats,lori,Boakie,Ms Minerva. b123, MistyC, Lara, Beki, Casey, Vayre a big hello and thinking of you all ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe!!!!!  Wonderful news.  Just brill!  Have a chilled 2ww hun.  Good luck to you both for a BFP.  Love and hugs, AJ xxxx

 A & E, a complete nightmare for you.  Crickey.  Can't believe the mess.  As Bel says, it's stressful enough without this. Hope that all went well for ET and you can now chill and put this behind you.  Good luck for a BFP. xxxxx

RS Mum - will IM you when I have a chance.  Got your text.  xxxxx

Bel!!!!!!!!!!   with your donor, hope she appears very soon. xxxxx

Safarigirl - hope you are feeling much more relaxed now sweetheart.  I hope next week's scan brings reassuring news for you guys.  Thinking of you and can't wait to meet you. xxxxx

Jo/Earthe Kitt.....thinking of you.  Hope you're ok sweets.  I know you've been going through a rough time.  We miss you.  xxxxxx

Me?  Well, psalm reading at the christening went ok but.......I stumbled with a tight throat half way through at the most poignant line, sounded like I was going to cry, pretended I was going to cough and that I couldn't quite read the words (holding paper out in front as if struggling to see the words).  Everyone thought it was lovely and that I was just coughing......!  Maybe, as some of you say, it is a summoning of the gods for me.  xxxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

hope you guys are all well... 

AJ- really glad the christening went well and youre ok...must have been tough for you. I hate having to stand up in front of everyone and speak out..never been my strong point   xxx

safari girl...glad youre ok and fingers crossed all keps that way..am sure it will...thinking of you xxx

Hi A & E, have posted a reply on the AV link..but just in case you dont see that till your back..am so sorry you are having the journey from hell and hope you get there safe and sound soon..thinking of you guys..had a chuckle at the planes and trains story..

Bel - so glad the dummy run went well and hope you get your donor soon hun...I love robbie too and would love to see him in concert...

Misty - hello, hope your ok....

Cruseo - fantastic news and sending you lots of     xxx

I nearly gave my car a damn good thrashing today like Basil in Fawlty Towers as I had a slow puncture just on the day I had an appointment I needed to get too   

Well the mammogram saga contiunes...still not got the go ahead i feel like Im a ping pong ball between the two hospitals and they are bashing the living daylights out of my sanity..  They are still trying to resolve it and am waiting 2 more days now. Ive decided if its not resolved by them Im off to Paris to have it done there..I just cant take much more stress or Ill combust....

Hi to everyone Ive missed..nite nite 

Lesley xxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hi all,

Just a quick message,

A&E-hope all got sorted after such a harrowing journey,you poor things,wishing you a smoother ride from now on & tons of luck for the future XXXX

Crusoe-so so pleased for you-wow what fab embies hun!Shed loads of     vibes to you XXXXXXXXXXXX

AJ-thanks hun-done lots of retail therapy today(mainly in Primark!!!great prices!!)in readiness for a winter trip to Riga!On my day off next week it'll be legs akimbo for the freezing of the cervical erosion-oh joy!!

Must get to bed now or i'll be knackered tomorrow,

Lots of love & luck girls Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## casey

Hi everyone

hope you are all ready for a MEGA post - had to catch up on a whole month and there is soo much news - some of it really good  and other news that is so sad 

Lara  - so sorry to hear about your mum and I hope you are getting some support and comfort to help you with your loss -  thinking of you xx

Roz  - so sorry to hear about your BFN - it is NOT fair !! - thinking of you tooxxx


Vayre - you too hun - i know what you mean about the need to make plans after a BFN - I always want to do this almost straight away - good luck with your decision whatever that might be 

Crusoe  - hey 2 fab embies on board - now take it nice and easy lots of yummy food and R&R - keeping everying ( including my wires) XXXX dor you

Safarigirl  - what great news to come home to - A BFP for you   hope the days fly by until your scan and you get some reassurance

HEM - congratualtions on your BFP - great beta levels and hope youre yaking easy now  

A & E  - oMG that does sound like the journey from hell  hope you are ok now and that your op goes well

lesley - so glad you are getting everything sorted and will be on your way soon 

AJ - hey stop beating your self up - you did really well to get thru the whole day and your niece is very lucky to have such lovely god parents 

Earthe - so so sorry to hear about your loss. I keep seeing messages asking where you are ? have i missed something ? hope you are ok  

GG - hows the training going - wow you are doing really well and bet you feel so much better for it. My dh is a marathon runner and I went for a run on Sunday ( only 2 miles  ) and he came along under strict instructions not to time me, shout at me or make me run up hills - i just want to los my holiday lbs - too much baileys   for your race and e-mail me and i will sponsor you

Ms Minerva  - so sorry your tx was cancelled - what an awful disappointment for you - hope things get up and running again for you

Bel -I am so jealous  you got to see Robbie and on Viagra too - WOW your blood pressure must have been sky high that nite  

Misty  - Good luck in Poland thinking of you xxx  

CLV1973 & schmoo  - hello ! haven't seen your names before - welcome to abroadies hope your stay is short and productive 

RSMUM/Deb  - good luck for your FET in October  - you know I'll be keeping everything XXX for you. Hope you don't miss dh too much - silly me of course you will but we are always here reading and waiting to gab about everything and nothing xx 

Marina - hope your appointment went well yesterday 

nats  - good luck with your trip to Ceram in October - not long now 

Becca - good luck on the 25th and for your trip to Riga  - i have always wanted to go there but for a holiday not tx

Janeup - hope your appointment at Valencia went well  

Alma - hi how are you ? do you post on this thread now or should I pop over to the AV thread ? hope you are ok and still fighting   to you

Clara Rose  - good luck for your trip to Nevada - can't wait to hear all about it  

Dawn - hope you are getting everyhting sorted now - good luck XX  

Hi to dianne,lori, boakie, B123, Beki, Nikkiank, jemimaa, weeble, tinaK, OT, sandyW, roze, purplechick, yonny, cecily, mini me, ruth hope i haven't missed anyone out

As for me well i am still easing back into a normal life but what me and dh have decided is to make enquiries about adoption and to be honest its something iwe are feeling very positive about - we still have frosties in spain and i haven't gone for a FEt yet as i am waiting for AF but i do know in my heart that if I do have FET then i will not be having any more tx so i will let you all know how it goes 
oh yes and i started an aromatherapy course so i'll check with the tutor and maybe give you all tips on what oils to use to relax safely throughout your tx
any R&R has got to be good to get us all thru the rollercoaster 
thinking of you all
love caseyxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

It is so good to be back and to catch up with all your news.

HEM - your betas sound great - sending you lots of good wishes for a happy healthy pregnancy!!!

Vayre - so sorry to read about your negative result. How are you getting on with your decision making? It is so hard to know what to do for the best isn't it? I am a great believer in gut feeling - you must have a feeling which way is right deep inside you. Good luck whch ever path you choose.

Lesley  - I just can't belive the hassle you have had. I hoped by the time I got back you would have it all sorted but now I read you may have to go to Paris - this country is just rubbish at health care isn't it... I so hope you get your mamogram soon and you can put this behind you.
You mde me laugh about wanting to give your car "a damn good thrashing" like Basil Fawlty in Fawlty Towers - I just love that scene and I've been so close to re-inacting it myself many times.

earthekitt - where are you ... we miss you.

AJ - I had a lump in my throat when I read about the christening. SOmetimes it really does feel as if things are deliberately sent to test our strength to the limits. I'm sure you did a fantastic job.

Bel - glad the dummy cycle went well. Are you wating for another donor at Ceram?

Safarigirl - glad you are doing ok and feeling a tiny bit more relaxed. I understand your feelings well and if (NO MAKE THAT WHEN) I get another BFP I think I'm going to feel much the same. I'm sure when you do have your scan all will be just fine.

A&E - hope you made it to Moscow in the end - what a total nightmare. I would have been stressed out of my mind.
We had a nightmare at Luton last Friday. We normally travel hand luggage only but obvioulsly can't at the moment because of all the restrictions. The queues to check in were enormous (at 4.30am) we stood for an hour without moving an inch then I heard a rumour another desk was opening so we legged it and were then about 20th in a new queue. Eventually after an hour and half we were checked in, it then took another hour to get through security - thankfully we had left plenty of time and the plane was over an hour late leaving anyway but lots of people were in a panic because of the terrible queues and potentially missing their flights.
On the way home from Spain we checked in in 2 minutes with hand baggage only (exactly the same stuff we couldn't have in the cabin going out) and the only queue was back at Luton where it took 45 minutes to get through immigration!
My advice avoid Luton airport at the moment it is in total chaos.

Love and luck to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Crusoe, welcome home, hope your little 'ens are settling in well.

Vayre, sorry to hear about your result.  Take care.

Lesley, can't believe you're still going through a nightmare to get your mammogram.  Hope you get it sorted soon.

Casey, I know what you mean about it being the last tx,  we said that this DIVF would be our last, but still don't want to think about what to do next.  You've done well to think about adoption, I still avoid that subject unfortunately.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

AJ, you did very well to read at the Christening, I don't know if I could have done it.  I can talk in front of a class of children without problem, but not in front of adults.

As for me, Ruth has found us a new donor and we now have "The Plan".  We're aiming for tx at the beginning of November.  Glad to have something else to focus on now, its what mum would have wanted.  Quick question though, I'm supposed to take the BCP on day one of AF, thing is she's arrived this afternoon but not in full force, do I class this as day 1 or should I wait until tomorrow?

Love to everyone else

Lara xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone  

hope you are all well...

I have made history       The Portland Hospital have agreed to treat ladies who need a mammogram or ultra sound for IVF there at £180. I cant beleive it someone has seen sense and understands us - hoorah  . Also AV have agreed that they only need a examination with a letter from doctor, GP or oncologist that all is in order which is much cheaper. The lovely Care have agreed to this too and I have an appointment on Thursday. am so happy and releived..so I an look forward to my appointment now scheduled for beginiing of November...

Thanks everyone for all your support..much appreciated...xxx

Crusoe - glad all went well and hope you are resting up now..thinking of you and fingers crossed for a BFP xxx

Lara B - well done and congrats on your donor..hey we may be cycle buddies   xxx

Casey..what a fab post...s glad you are ok...hope everything works out for you..I really do..fingers crossed for your forsties..good luck..and if you go down the adoption route good luck for that too...big hugs you xxxx

Hi Becca hope al is well with you....

Debs..thanks for the text..hope youre ok xx

Off to london with work tomorrow, so bye for now and love to all I havent mentioned...

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lara - great news on "The Plan" - fab!!    EXCITING! If I were you I'd class tomorrow as DAY ONE - I've always been told that if AF comes after about 1 then you start couting from the following day - especially if not full af..

LesleyJ- fab fab fab news! And good on ya for making fertility history! You go girl!   ..Hope London's not too manic!

Hi to everyone else and an especially big hello and hug to Crusoe  - all the very very best chuck - this HAS to ne THE ONE - your embies sound BRILL!  
D X


----------



## becca1969

Lesley-i am really pleased to see you're getting sorted out at last,i have got to face my gp tomorrow & see if he will give me zoladex/prostap on prescription,or at least give me a private prescription so i can buy it-wish me luck!!

Casey-pleased to see you have a plan & are thinking positively of adoption.I hope you get to use those frosties soon & you get the joy you deserve,

I am getting much fitter,been to gym again today,now a fully signed up member-wobbly bits getting much less wobbly & it gives me something to focus on while waiting for tx to start  (hard work though!!!).

Love to you all Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Becca - hope all goes well with the gp hun - mine have been FANTASTIC  - I've been very lucky..and brill doing all this gym stuff - I've been walking on the hills twice - does that count? 

Casey! Sweets - welcome back!    Must IM you! take care...  

D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi folks
Just a quickie to wish Crusoe all the best and soooooooooooooooooo pleased you got your embies on board so well. Hope you can rest up and look after them, I'm very hopeful we'll be celebrating your bfp soon xxx

Hi to everyone else  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## alanelaine

Hi all,

We’re still in Moscow and due to fly home today (hopefully without the palaver of the flight out).

I have posted the initial results of our hysteroscopy on the Altra Vita thread but the upshot is that it is likely to be another year before we go for treatment.

I think it will be less of a struggle than the waiting list agony as we know it is a year so we can get on with our lives.

However, we may not drop in as much here as we have been as we’ll be trying to take a break and it’s harder when you are emotionally involved with other peoples’ treatment.

We wont disappear completely but we wont be on every day either.

Hope everybody else’s treatment goes well – fingers crossed for everybody waiting for TX, on the 2WW or starting to develop a bump.

A&E


----------



## HEM

Hi

I am useless at doing long posts and remembering everyone so apologies before hand

*sarfarigirl* , thanks for the message it was lovely to hear from you and hope things are well with you

*Crusoe* I am really pleased that your embies are safely aboard!!!

*Alanelaine* - have a safe trip home and hope things can be dealt with soon for you

*becca1969 * - I did alot of cycling in the lead up to my treatment and it certainly did me the power of good!! Well I think so.....

*AJ * - just to say Hi and thinking about you... sounds like the Gym regime is working a treat!!!

*Lara B * glad you have the plan and a donor has been lined up,

*Gigglygirl* hope to be there on the 30th September but still need to juggle stuff

I had a scan yeserday even though my UK clinic say it was too early at 5 wks 4 days and they don't scan til 7 weeks but IVIB had asked for it and it showed one sac, well we think it did it was difficult to see and I had my bloods done again yesterday and it was 4233.4!!! The lady that rang me said I was very pregnant!!! again it takes a bit of sinking in. Having a day off work today having a rest... sounds like bliss and it is but not used to resting but trying to train myself.

Helen x


----------



## janeup

That's fantastic news HEM. I normally write on the IVI Valencia  thread but just wanted to pop in here and say how wonderful for you!


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

The sun is out, and sky is blue here – for the moment anyway.

Alan & Elaine – My DH laughed out loud when I told him about the ‘Planes, Trains and Automobiles’ Steve Martin/car rental scene comparison to your trip, he thinks it’s the funniest film.  Hope your trip home is more relaxed.  Good luck for your future treatment. xx

Safarigirl – wrap yourself in cotton wool, bubble wrap, chocolate (sorry, side-tracked a little) whatever it takes to keep you safe and well go for it.  Looking forward to hearing the scan news. 

AJ – glad everything went well at the christening.  My heart goes out to you as I know how difficult this was for you to do.  Like Lesleyjane said I hate having to stand up and ‘read out loud’.  You’re a star. 

Lara – great news on your donor and so soon.  Can’t answer your BCP question I’m afraid, hope one of the lovely FF ladies can. 

Lesleyjane – great news on getting your mammogram organised. It’s hard to believe that something so straightforward could be so complex. 

Becca – hope you get your prescription organised – there seems to be an epidemic with gym attendances, I wonder if it’ll reach me!

Hem/Helen – so pleased to hear your PREGNANCY news – keep the information coming.  xxx

Hello to everyone I have not mentioned, but I am thinking of you all. 

Had the dreaded ‘dildo cam’ and everything is measuring up nicely.  We have a possible wonderful donor on Fri/Sat and a plan B for next week should this not happen.  Talked to the clinics psychologist today for the first time ever.  Very nice lady but as feeling calm and not stressed felt I didn’t have a lot to talk about.  Any tips, I feel I have to see her as she is there to help.

Promised DH I would not post after transfer because no matter how I sit it’s not comfortable – may do a few sneaky ones to keep you up to speed.  

Love ‘n’ hugs
Misty C
xx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

A & E- have posted a reply on the AV thread..thinking of you and look after yourselves...xxx

Misty- wishing you lots of luck..what on earth is a 'dildocam'      made ma laugh A LOT!! 

HEM - brill news...look after yourself and enjoy...xxx

Becca - great news re the fitness plan..I MUST give up smoking now..keep having the odd sneaky one..but am DETERMINED to give up now..so wish me luck..xxx May have to substitute them for chocolate  

RSMUM- thanks hun..am so much more relaxed now..sounds mad but Im going to be embarrassed tomorrow having my examination..daft I know when everyone has seen everything else but 'hands on the ole mammarys' feels much more personal doesnt it     Ill probably talk non stop to hide my embarrassment..

Im tired tonite after my day in London..little story to tell you..met this buyer today with one of my directors and she was delighted to be showing her babies photos to him (as they have know each other a while). She was a little stand offish with me but I wasnt fazed and asked to look and said how lovely he looked..at this she turned to me and said 'oh, have you got kids' as I answered 'no' she kind of dismissed me with an 'oh' as if how strange you must want them kind of look..it really annoyed me. Why is it some people assume you are weird if you dont have kids. I almost wished Id replied  '' no , I havent but Ive been trying deperatley for ten years, I want them so much but I cant as my eggs are shot and I have high prolactin, but Im giving egg donation a try and if that doesnt work may go down the route of adoption..but thanks for asking     Can you imagine their faces if I had, think my bosses jaw would have dropped to the floor    Would have been great though wouldnt it.

Anyway off for some grub now..so nite nite to all and hi to everyone i havent mentioned.

Love Lesley xxxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Well i went to the gp & he has put my zoladex injection on an nhs prescription-yippee!!I think he felt sorry for me as the girl who saw him before me came out of his room all smiley & said to her mum "i'm pregnant!" & loudly asked to be booked in for the midwife,one day i thought,one day.Dr could not believe i would do the injection myself & said "its a big needle you know" & i said "yeah i know!"in true Andy & Lou style-we aren't half brave us girls aren't we  

A&E,i haven't had chance to read up on your details but i wish you all the very best for your future plans XXX

Hi Helen,you very preggars lady  ,take good care of yourself.

Hi Lesley & rsmum-todays exercise was yoga,hoping being fit will stand me in good stead in Riga,roll on November  

We are still continuing a guess the weight of the baby competition for a colleague who is now on mat.leave & one of the customers asked me if i had kids,just said "no not yet" & she said "well its not too late yet!"-i just hope she's right..........

Love to you all Becca XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lara B

Hi

HEM, sounds like you've got great levels.  Hope you enjoyed your little rest, keep us posted.

Lesley, hope your examination tomorrow goes to plan and you're not too embarrassed.  You were very good asking to see the photos, usually I try to avoid that or people from work who've had babies and I think they try to avoid me.  Any ideas when you may have tx?

Misty, so glad to hear that things are running to plan for you, wishing you all the very best for your transfer   

A&E, you've got a year or some sort of normality ahead of you, all the very best with that, don't forget to occasionally pop in to see us.

Hi to everyone else, going to go to bed soon.  Night night.

Lara xx


----------



## RSMUM

HEM -FAB levels!! FAN-bloody-tastic news!   

Lesleyjane - I think you are so brave looking at the photos - it is so hard sometimes..and I know what you mean about being   just when you least expect it - as you said we've all had to be in SO many frankly completely bizzarre situations but blimey it's difficult sometimes!

But I just HAD to smile at what you could have said as that's EXACTLY what I DO say! I tell everyone! It certainly shuts them up and quite often it opens up an amazing story about a friend or a family member who've gone through IVF etc..etc.. It's just my way of dealing with it all I guess..I am just appalling at keeping my trap shut!? ..... I think maybe I just bore them into submission...makes me realise though, reading your little tale how mad I must seem to people!    

I really appreciate that for lots of you out there you just can't say anything to anyone for all sorts of reasons and am so glad that here you can get the support you need. There certainy have been times when I've found my enormously big mouth a real hinderance and I've often come across some INCREDIBLY ignorant people -as if we don't go through enough with all this cr*p!

Becca - what happened to you today summed up a lot of this too - I'm soo glad your GP was kind and so sorry it just happened the way it did

Sorry for ranting/rambling..I was just touched by the fact that we could all be here for each other in whatever way we can and reminded once again how connected we all are - wherever we are on this long journey..

take care, all of you

D X


----------



## Noggin

Firstly I'd like to thank everybody for their positive and supportive postings. I have found the women on this site to be so encouraging, and it has helped on this very difficult journey.

LesleyJane - I cannot believe the hoohah you have been through over this mammogram. I hope tomorrow goes well and this examination is acceptable to AV.

Crusoe - I'm glad it went well in IM. Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

AJ - Thank you so much for your positive message.

Safarigirl and Helen- I hope you are both well and are enjoying your pregnancy's.

Misty C - good luck in Poland

Laura B - I'm glad you have a donor lined up, how exciting.

After a lot of thought we have decided to leave the frosties at IM and go to ISIDA. When I spoke to IM this week and expressed my concern over the risk of losing some of the embryos during the thawing process I was told I could have donated embryos if this happened. After a long chat with DH, we felt that it would be too much of a jump for us at this stage to use donated embryos as we only have one donor egg cycle behind us. Therefore, we have decided to go for a fresh cycle at ISIDA and if we need to, we can always use the frosties at IM at a later stage. I just felt that there was a possibility that I would get over to Spain and lose the frozen embryos, and have wasted a month. As a fresh cycle gives you a better percentage chance, and after deciding to keep the frosties on ice, ISIDA seemed the way forward. We are therefore going out on SUnday for an appointment on Monday! I have got to admit it is not easy making all these decisions, and I have had quite a few headaches over the last few days. I will report back and tell you all about ISIDA on my return...  do pobchennia comrades!

V


----------



## cecily parsley

VAyre, spo pleased to read you have a plan, it is a total headache wondering what to do and once you have made a decision things must seem so much clearer, Lots of luck for your visit. Also. good luck to Misty C, and Becca, pleased that your gp is on board, always a big plus.

RSMum, you are great, I often wish I was confident or brave enough to shut people up. I work in a hospital and we had a teenage girl who had to have her ovaries removed. One of the docs said, well her uterus is fine she will be able to have egg donation, people do get pregnant that way, and everyone in the room bar me said oo er thats gross. That would have been the time to say actually it is not, but I would have gone bright red and flustered and outed myself in a way that I might wouldnt have been able to handle. There has been a lot of sessationalist press recently, but every now and then, especially pre that brilliant idea of the HFEA you would come across a touching story with pics of someone sharing their DE journey. The thing I appreciate most about this site is that you know you are not alone, and there are plenty of DE babies being born to ladies who will be amazing mums who have gone through hoops to have them. 

Lara, so pleased that you have a plan and that Ruth has got you a donor.

Lesley jane, I know what you mean, dont bat an eyelid when the vaginal scans are done, but when I had a breast abscess I asked for a female doc, hope it goes well, and  you can fine tune your plan for tx.

hi evryone who Ive missed, this is first attempt at long post, I do follow all the news and feel that I am getting to know people

giggly I couldnt have come to your meet up as we are at a wedding in scotland, but hopefully one day I can put a face to the witty posts

and crusoe, pleased to hear all went well,hope you are nice and relaxed as is possible, glad the airport chaos was on the way there, and calmer coming back

HEM, safarigril, hope you feeling great with pleasant pleasant symtoms of pregnancy

take care evryone

cecily xx
waiting list at ceram


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Have another question for you ladies.  AF started on Tuesday and was getting quite heavy towards the evening so I started the BCP.  I was bleeding yesterday and had endo cramps, it was quite heavy.  Then last night it stopped, and today its disappeared completely.  I've no idea what is going on, usually if it is a mid cycle type bleed then I don't get the cramps, this was much more than that.  I've emailed Ruth tell her, I just hope that it doesn't interfere with this tx cycle.  

Anyone any ideas?

Lara xx


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

lara - sorry cant help you with that one but am sure Ruth will come back to you tomorrow. Try not to worry and good luck...

RSmum/debs- well done you on telling everyone.. Im not embarrased or ashamed or anything..i just find that I get very frustrated sometimes with peoples attitudes and ignorance. I have been treated very differently by some people I have told Im having egg donation. One being a clinic I apporached for a mammogram. My own Mum even said that she is not sure on her feelings with egg donation as its playing god and I know a few of my friends have felt this way..so I choose to not really tell people so it doesnt upset me..which is the most important thing    Dr.P said an excellent thing to me once..that if all the people who are against egg donation were put in a  room and told they needed a kidney transplant or something how would they react..I bet your bottom dollar they wouldnt react with 'oh its playing god'' egg donation is only the same..that some kind person is choosing to help someone who needs their help..thats why I carry a donor card so I too may help someone someday..well less of the waffling on and on..youre not mad at all debs..youre very brave, kind and are brilliant for standing up for yourself and others xxxx

Vayre - wishing you lots of love and luck at ISIDA..bet you feel releived that you have now made a decision..thinking of you and all the best xxx

Hi to cecilparsley, Becca, AJ, Giggly, Crusoe, casey, misty, B123, Hem, alanelaine, safarigirl, meerkat, earthekitt and anyone I havent mentioned, hope you are all ok...

Well got the ole mamarys done today    wasnt too bad, there was a nurse present and it was all realtively quick..although when he asked me to stand with my hands on my hips facing forwards fI elt a right nana like I should be doing the 'Im a little teapot' dance   Av have accepted this now so its all systems go soon. My donor is going in around 2nd week of October and we should start from there..exciting...

Love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## cecily parsley

Lesleyjane RESULT! Though you had to go the round the houses to do it.What a relief.
Absolutely agree on the transplant analogy. You are giving someone else a chance by donating something that you dont need. With egg donation we are asking for one cell, not an organ. Anyone who has had a blood transfusion, or human insulin has received cells from other people. A lot of medical science has advanced through drug trials and people donating their bodies to science. So, to be squemish about egg donation is odd. Yes, we dont need eggs like someone needs a liver or a kidney, but we need them for reasons which are valid, for a chance to create a life, a chance which has bypassed many of us, without our say so.
Enough, Im off my soapbox
night night all
ps Lara hope your query is sorted, and that you are reassured


----------



## becca1969

Lesley so pleased you are moving onward & upward at last 

Hi to A&E,Misty,Vayre,Lara & all of you lovely ladies & gents who are part of the wonderful support.

I have also used the organ donor line as a very close friend of mine was not overly encouraging when i told her about needing the donor eggs,it certainly made her think.I do confide in some people but as you know there is a lot of ignorance around,i do my best to "educate" these people but sometimes a comment comes unexpectedly & knocks you for six.That is why it is so wonderful to be able to share our experiences openly on here,knowing that we will get the support from people who truly understand what we are going through.

Thanks for being there,

Love & luck from Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## crusoe

Hi there

Lesley I'm so pleased you finally got your test done and life can move forwards at last. What a terrible battle you have had for something seemingly so simple.

I'm with RSMum on the "telling everyone line" woe betide anyone who says anything stupid, ignorant or thoughtless about ED of IVF to me in general. I am quite happy to embarass people  if necessary and tell them the facts. If anyone asks me if I have children I usually say "unfortunately not" sensitive people often stop there or ask gently why it hasn't happened and I will explain. The ignorant who reply with something insensitive will be told that I have being trying to conceive for over 6 years, I have spent tens of thousands of pounds on it and the only way it will ever happen is via somebody wonderful who will donate eggs to me. No one has actually got all squemish to my face but I'm just sitting here contemplating the "mouthful" I would give them if they did!!!

On a happier note it was my birthday yesterday and although unfortunately I am another year old I had a great day and at the moment still feeling positive about this 2ww. I haven't tested yet which is amazing for me!!

Lara - I had a bit of a similar situation with BCP. My bleeding also seemed to completely stop. I kept taking the pills and it did start up  again about 12 hrs later.  I hope things work out fine.

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Just had a skim through the latest, and just wanted to say that I think we should all CONGRATULATE uor lovely RSMUM.  Most of us don't tell about our egg donation etc, and that is fine, but RSMUM is our spokesperson to the world, and it is thanks to her that we get coverage on TV etc.  She is our heroine !!  Well done girl !  

Good luck to everyone.

Bluebell xxx
PS I will be joining yuo all again soon, as I will be going to Barcelona for FET, maybe November.  We only have one frostie though, so not much hope.


----------



## RSMUM

Wow Bluebell Thanks!  And ooh - soo excited for you for your FET.!


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Belated Happy Birthday!!!

Can't believe you have resisted testing too....that's not like you!! I hope this is a sign that this time is your time...I really do. Do you mind me asking when your test date is? I'm getting excited for you!!

Lara - My AF arrived same day as you. I also started the pill that day too and have had the same symptoms, bad pains and light AF. This doesn't normally happen to me, but I guess every AF is slightly different. I don't think it's anything to worry about. I hope you are okay now.

Hi to everyone else too,

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## janeup

I have been reading about RSMUM telling everyone and I think that's wonderful.  I have just come back from IVI valencia in Spain and it is clear that attitudes toward egg donation differ so much over there! My UK consultant seems to think its a northern european/US/protestant thing and that catholic countries (ironically as the Pope once saw IVF as wrong) are much more open and accepting about this form of treatment. In Spain they advertise for donors at supermarkets!  It's just so different over there and I was completely blown away by their clinic.  
For me - well,  we cannot tell anyone and I find that really hard as it seems that I am lying to my close friends and family.  Luckily I have wonderful in-laws who do know, and think what we are doing is truly amazing.  
I am on the waiting list now via IVI Valencia.  
Happy Birthday Crusoe! 
Janeup


----------



## safarigirl

Well i thought i'd post my news (I hope its okay to do so here, but this is still my thread, feels like home!!) - went for a scan today as I couldnt go on Monday - and saw a heartbeat, it seems that everything is okay growth wise (0.6mm) and they have offered to scan me in 10 days again as they like to see an embryo over 7mm. (and to check that the other embryo transferred isnt in hiding!)
so hubby and i cautiously delighted ... we are really trying to take this slowly, hurdle by hurdle ... but what a relief to see a little flickering heartbeat....

Thank you to eveyrone who has sent me IM's and send me kind thoughts ... so appreciated.  

Does anyone have a list on who is on two week wait, and when they test ....

Big hello to everyone  

Big birthday wishes to crusoe - in your 30's still a baby!  Are you testing soon


----------



## HEM

Sarfarigirl

That is wonderful news - I bet you are delighted!!!!!

Helen


----------



## brownowl23

HI GIrls

Watch out for an article in a magazine coming out soon if its not out already done by me, its my IF journey including DE. 

I'll try and find out when its out

Chris


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say congrats to Safarigirl and the very very best of luck to Crusoe 
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl - that's great news I hope your anxiety is slowly reducing. I'm sure your next scan in 10 days time will show all is fine.

Bluebell - hey FET in November - good luck!

Brownowl - what magazine? Good on you...

Me - I am testing officially on the 30th but my clinic can't do a blood test on a Saturday so the 29th it is but I fully expect to have broken into my stash of home kits long before then. I am driving myself mad symptom checking....

Love crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

Safarigirl,

That's great news. Wonderful...it's great having good news on here. Please don't leave us yet!!

Crusoe - Thought it was too good to be true!! I hope they are all positive!!! Thinking of you and wishing you loads and loads of Postive vibes.xxxx

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

I still read how you are all doing - haven't forgotten you!!

Just wanted to say fab news to Safari Girl - I know how precious seeing that little heartbeat flicker is.  Got everything crossed for you.

Happy Birthday Crusoe - still sending you loads of positive vibes, resist the urge to test, you are doing very well and of course symptoms or no symptoms mean absolutely nothing!!

Bluebell - going back for FET after 9 months that sounds great - hope the frostie survives the thaw.  I hope to do something similar (eventually!!) so will be watching you with admiration.

Brownlow - what is the name of the mag??

Hi to everyone else I have missed and have a great weekend.

Best wishes

Alison .....


----------



## RSMUM

Safarigirl -         

Crusoe -    

off to bed - stinking cold - atchoo!

D X


----------



## Lara B

Good evening everyone

Been busy on here today, lots of messages to read through.  

Lesleyjane, great to hear that your test went well and you can now move forwards.  Wishing you all the best with your donor in October.

Becca, its amazing how many people are unaware of ED, I'm even finding I'm having to educate UK doctors about it.  Went to see about my gallstones tonight with a specialist, he was very interested.  Thankfully, so far everyone I've spoken to about it has been very supportive, although as friends I don't think they'd say anything bad even if they thought it.

Crusoe, firstly    , hope you have the best birthday pressie ever on the 30th (if not before  !!)  Thanks for the info about AF, it helps to know that others have experienced something similar.  AF has stayed away again today, then tonight there seems to be very very small signs that it could be on its way back??  Try to keep sane and positive for the last week of your 2ww.

Bluebell, great to hear that you're going for your FET in the next couple of months, you've done it once so that's something in your favour,  

Bel, AF is a strange old thing isn't she.  I wonder if the pill actually has these affects so early on it, I've also wondered whether the stress I've been through recently could have affected it??  When are you going over to Ceram?

Janeup, hope your wait on the list isn't too long and you get a donor soon.

Safarigirl, you must be really chuffed, I still remember when I saw Zak's heartbeat for the first time, it was such an emotional moment.  I'm sure that your next scan will be fine and you jump yet another of those "hurdles".

Brownowl, you'll have to let us know which mag it is.  I've often thought about doing something like that, did you just send in the info or did they come to interview you?

Ali40, its really great to hear from you.  Hope you are doing well and your pregnancy is going smoothly. 

RSMUM, aww, sorry to hear you've got a cold, go to bed with a good book or DVD and a box of kleenex and hopefully you'll feel better soon.

So I'm just waiting to see what my body is doing, still playing me up.  I've been to see the specialist and he suggests we wait and see after the IVF before contacting him.  He doesn't really know whether it is the gallstones (which he said I shouldn't have at 34), or whether it is the endo on the bowel.  He couldn't believe the size of my file and had a quick look through to then say how much I'd been through, and how surprised he was that I hadn't had to have bowel surgery as the endo is restricting part of the colon.  The next step is a barium xray and then maybe surgery to remove the gallbladder.  I have to see what happens.  Some good news though, Ruth needs new bloods for the tx and the GUM clinic has agreed to do them free for the second time, one of the only good things about the NHS!

Love to everyone else I've not mentioned.  Hope you all have a good weekend.  It's my mum's birthday on Sunday, so its the first time we'll be visiting the cemetary since she was buried.  It's going to be emotional. 

Lara xx


----------



## Misty C

Hi 'Abroadies' and 'Egg donors'

Just wanted to let you know that our cycle is now cancelled. From what we understand the clinic conducted different blood tests this time to make sure that my endometrium was at its optimum receptive phase and not just a good width - which it was. Unfortunately for us it appears it's in its second phase and that today/yesterday we are 4/5 days past its best. The clinic feel there is a lower chance of implantation should they continue - although the decision was up to us. Totally gutted, we return home later this morning (getting picked up at 6am) and have booked a last minute week's break in Mexico. The first proper holiday in more than 2 years and it's only because we couldn't face being at home. Don't know if I can face being in Mexico either (can't believe I said that) but I can't just spontaneously combust and disappear, much as I would love to right now. Decisions will be made during this time and signs are not looking good at present.

We want to thank you all so much for your support, we honestly couldn't have managed to get this far without it. We both wish each and every single one of you the best of luck for your up and coming treatments. We pray with all our hearts they provide the beautiful children that you all deserve.

Take care
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx

*Safarigirl* - fantastic news about your embie or embies - can't wait now for your scan.

*Crusoe * - a very happy birthday to you. I am sure (like me) you have a HUGE stash of hpt in your drawer. Lots of sticky vibes your way. Vibes  x lots.

*Brownowl/Chris* - can you tell me which magazine and I'll look out for it. Xx

*Lara B* - thinking of you this Sunday.


----------



## RSMUM

God Misty - can't believe this has happened - hope you are able to find some peace amongst the madness while you are in Mexico - you must be in a state of shock as well as bitterly disapointed - thinking of you and your DH ...massive hugs

Lara - thinking of you on Sunday - I can't imagine ..just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts.

Becca - you are so right - I know quite a few people who I've almost literally seen bite their tongues when I'm talking to them about DE etc.. quite funny really..also reading all your posts has made me realise another reason why I tell people - I am just soo bad at lying - just can't do it all all - useless! Shame really! ha!

Safarigirl - I am soo chuffed to read your post - how amazing to see the heartbeat - I was trying so hard not to cry when I read it..lovely..will be anxiously waiting for your next scan too.

Brownowl - good on ya! I haven't done any press for ages - have got too tongue-tied and unsure of everything recently. It's really scary isn't it? It's soo importnat to get eh word out to try to counter-balance the bad press but scary as hell! Huge   to youPLEASE let us all know where we can read it.. 

take care

D X


----------



## alanelaine

MistyC,

So sorry to hear that news; you must be completely shell-shocked as this is a real kick in the pants.

We're thinking of you at this time and hope you manage a decent break in Mexico - it's where we went after our BFN and it gave us time to take everything in and get on with things.

Hope you manage to  relax and hope they find a way to get you back in the saddle as soon as possible.

A&E


----------



## Rosalind

Safarigirl- You are clever aren't you!!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely to here your news.
LaraB- Even though your Mum isn't here, her birthday is still a celebration of day that she came into this world and the happiness that she brought to everyone.  Take her the biggest bunch of flowers and say 
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUM "  Thinking of you babe always.
By the way have any of you seen the article in the sun yesterday. Its about a new technique that has been developed to screen the EGG for genetic defects. They are doing trials at CARE at Nottingham for 50 women under 39. Of course i have just applied.
Anyone interested apply www.carefertility.com
Roz


----------



## Rosalind

Misty C - You poor thing. I'm sending you the biggest cuddle. MMMMMMMMMMMMMH
I hope you got it.
Love Roz


----------



## Grumpygirl

Misty- so sorry to hear your cycle's been cancelled, hun. I hope you can enjoy Mexico. I know exactly what you mean when you say you don't really want to even be there but it would be worse to be at home I'm sure. It'll be lovely to have some 'you time' as a couple. massive hugs xxx

Crusoe- happy birthday for the other day. Hope the 2ww is going well.    

Better go, wasn't even going to come on here today! Lots to do... Bad girl.  

Take care all
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Misty C - so sorry to read your news, having just had my cycle cancelled too, I know how hard it is when you are all revved up, ready and waiting to go. Hope that you and DH have a fab week in Mexico and that when you return, you will be in the right frame of mind to get back on the rollercoaster.

Jules


----------



## Clara Rose

Misty, I'm so sorry your cycle was cancelled. I hope you enjoy your holiday in Mexico despite everything.

Love, Clara x


----------



## casey

Misty - what an awful disappointment for you and dh - hope you get some comfort in Mexico


----------



## Lara B

Misty, so sorry to hear that your tx has been cancelled, try to enjoy a break in Mexico and think about the next cycle being the one for you.

Lara xx


----------



## casey

oops pressed send instead of sending misty a hug   thinking of you both 

crusoe - happy belated birthday wishes - hope you enjoyed yourself     

safarigirl - ti is lovely seeing the heartbeat - you deserve this joy so much 

brownowl a & Rsmum - i think yiou are both very very brave - i have only told my best friend about DE - I would find it so hard to deal with a negative reaction - you must be very strong in yourselves to feel able to challenge the prejudice that we all know is out there    

Lara - will be thinking of you to morrow - hope you have all the love and support you need to get thru this 

Bluebell - hooray you are back with us - gonna start sending you    ^reiki from now until Feb 

Lesely - so gald you got things sprted and you are on your way  now   

Jules - so sorry your tx was cancelled too - its so frustrating after all the waiting - but i am sure your turn will come 

Hi to cecily, bel, jane up. ali, A & E, AJ, becca. Roz. Roze, clara, vayre, hem and everyone else 

Ive just been for another run - ive lost 4lbs last week - nearly 1/2 my holiday weight gain   and i have an appt on 3/10 with SSD re adoption - so all in all feeling pretty good    
love caseyxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

misty sweetheart am so sorry, can only imagine how dissapointed you are...must be a terrible let down. Am thinking of you and send you lots of love and hugs..try and enjoy Mexico, it will do you both good to spend sometime comforting eachother..xxxx

Crusoe - thinking of you. hope you get the BFP you deserve..xxxx Happy birthday to you  

Casey- you go girl..well done on the weight loss and the running  ..Tons of luck for your adoption meeting xxxx

Lara - thinking of you ..hope all the tests go well and you get better soon..Happy Birthday to your mum, lots of hugs xxx

Bluebel..good luck for your FET...

well its saturday nite and its party time..am going to enjoy having a drink as Im giving everything up on 1st October...caffeine, alcohol, the social ****...bye bye and hello new healthy lifestyle.Am getting my body prepped. Meant to ask did any of you have acupuncture during or before any treatments and do you think it helped. I read an article in a mag this wek that in a trials 50% more women had success with ivf under acupuncture so am going to give it a go before my cycle....

Love to you all.

Lesley xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

HI Everyone

Not sure what magazine it is yet, it could be "love it", its a new magazine and I know they were thinking of running the story in september but they wanted to know my result first.

I ahve emailed and asked which magazine now so I can watch out for it but I am sure they will tell me when it comes out.


The only bit I am scared about, is it mentions my Ex H and I dont know if his family will read it. Not sure how my peice about him came over. Nothat he will ever read it as he is in America. It was all done by telphone interview which was difficult and done over several sessions.

chris


----------



## becca1969

Misty i am so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled,i hope the break in Mexico does you good in some lovely warm sunshine.I know what you mean about having a "proper" holiday instead of an ivf one,thinking of you & wishing you a refreshing break XXXXXXX

Lots of love to you all Becca XXXXXXXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi everyone

Misty darling - I am so sorry. It will be your turn soon honey. We will speak when I get back from Spain. Enjoy Mexico!!! ((((((((((((((HUGS, HUGS and more HUGS))))))))))))))

Crusoe - I hope you are holding up on the 2ww. Sending you loads of positive vibes honey    . xxx

I have just about finished packing as I am off to Ceram tomorrow and will hopefully be returning with a couple of frosties on board if they survive the thaw.

I'm taking my mum and dad with me as well as dh and we are viewing it primarily as a mini holiday and if we come back wil embies on board it will be a bonus.

Sorry for the lack of peronals but I still have a million and one things to do and I am up at 2:30 tomorrow morning.

Love to everyone

Helen
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Radnorgirl - the very best of luck in Spain! Here's hoping that you come back with your little snow babies safely on board and snuggling in!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Safarigirl - so pleased that you saw a little flickering heartbeat, so excited for you! 

Crusoe - hope that the 2ww is flying by for you, thinking of you and sending you sticky and postive vibes.  Belated birthday wishes. 

Lesley - I have used acupuncture but I don't think that it can work miracles, as even with it, I haven't conceived again using my own eggs, but I do think that it makes me feel better and stronger. 

Casey - 4lbs in a week, well done! I hope that the adoption meeting goes well.

RSMUM - hope that you are feeling better soon.

Lara - thinking of you today. 

A&E - sorry to read that your tx is put on hold.

Chris - good for you with the magazine article, do let us know which one it is in.

Vayre - wishing you the very best of luck at Isida.

Alison - good to hear from you, hope that your pregancy is going well.

Helen - 5 weeks is very early to scan, only 2 more weeks to go till you get to see the little heartbeat/s.

Bluebell - good luck with your FET.

We went to IVI while we were out in Spain and I have now been given the new Plan, which should mean that I have ET in November. AF arrived Friday, 5 days after I stopped the Progynova and Cyclogest, so it is a scan tomorrow, then back on the Progynova, no Decap, no BCP. Anyone else had a protocol with no Decap or BCP?

We have decided that I will just have to go to Spain on my own for ET, the logistics of taking DH and DD again are just too much. Bit nervous about being on my own, though I know that loads of Abroadies go alone for treatment, sure that I will be fine... 

Hello to Gigglygirl, Misty C, Marina, Dawn, Roz, AJ, Jo, Meerkat, Cecily, Bel, janeup, Becca. Clara Rose, Dianne,Lorri, boakie, B123, Beki, Nikkiank, jemimaa, Weeble, tinaK, OT, sandyW, Purplechick, Yonny,  Mini-me, Ruth.

Welcome to CLV1973 & Schmoo and everyone else!

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

just a quickie to wish radnorgirl lots of luck.Hi Ms Min..you ll be fine ..try not to worry..hey we could be cyclye buddies 

Nite nite everyone xx


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona    

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx  

*
Abroadie Crew   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE FET August 
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF Starting nxt mth?   
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF FET 
alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF June 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 20th June 
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF  
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
earthe kitt Invamed DE    

Rozlu IVIB 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita Waiting to start 
Casey Ceram -ve June 06 
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
badgerb Ceram DE  
Andream Ceram DE IVF April/May 2006 
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found  
roze IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF 
Becca1969 Ceram DE IVF 
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF Flying 22nd July 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF Donor Found st June 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 23 Oct 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF Donor Found Aug/Sept 
Weeble Fertimed Czech DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Pearl IVI DE IVF FET soon 
Purplechick IVI Valencia DE IVF  
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF 
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
B123 Chania FET Oct 
Brownowl CFC SA Donor found start August  
Atticus Instituto Cefer in BCN IVF 
Radnorgirl Donor found start July  
Rosalind Ceram Own eggs IVF August 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Buster24 Istanbul IVF 11th July 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
CLV1978 Barbados IVF 
Janeup IVI Valencia DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Yonny  Invimed 1ST Appointment  
Vindo Athens DE 24/10 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 


Please let me know by IM if there are any updates  Thank you 

Wishing all your dreams come true xxx

Ladies enjoy your new home 

Debs
xxxxxx*


----------



## Fidget

New home this way ladies 

--------------------------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68899.0


----------



## RSMUM

Best of luck Radorgirl - have sent you an IM Everything crossed.

Crusoe - how are you doing?

MS. Minerva - when do you go to Spain? My niece is coming with me this time - think she's a little  about how much looking after I'm going to need after ET. Are you doing an FET?

Lesleyjane - hope you had a good Sat night 

Casy - amazing on the 4lb - I've put on agood 2 stone since I started all this IVF lark and last night dreampt of my "student days me" - sigh! 

All the best to everyone else..sorry for the short post..

D
X


----------



## crusoe

Hi all
I'm struggling today - first day back at work.
I tested this morning 9dp2dt and it was a resounding BFN but today I have had a tiny (and I mean tiny) bit of watery pink / brown bleeding. Of course I am hoping this is implantation bleeding but when I had this before also on 9dp2dt I was clearly testing postitive so I just don't know what to think... 
any thoughts, reasurrance desperately needed.
Love to you all Crusoexxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Crusoe,

Oh please, please let this be implantation...sounds like the right time to be implantation. It must be as it's too early to be the other...I really hope so. I'm thinking of you loads and sending you massive positive vibes. This has got to be your turn.

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## alanelaine

Fingers crossed for you Crusoe.

Thinking positve thoughts for you.

Don't want to sound as though I'm reprimanding but you know that 9 days is too early to test so you can't read anything into that yet.


----------



## RSMUM

crusoe - we are all willing you on...as Bel said - massive postive vibes hun

XXX


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe - reality check time - ITS FAR TOO EARLY TO TEST!!!!!  put that thought out of your head, and wait at let nothr 5 days ...... dont read anything into the negative result, its just too early.  
Sending you big hugs andthoughs during the 2ww - it drove me from insanity to sanity to madness and back to sanity all in a short space of 14 days.  
The pinkish discharge could well be implantation ..... 
and remember each pregnancy is different from when implantation takes place etc.
Everthing crossed for your darling


----------



## crusoe

Thanks everyone - you always know the right things to say.
I'll keep you posted...

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hello everyone!  Been thinking of you all, especially Crusoe and Misty.

Crusoe - I so hope this is a late implantation.  9 days is very early, too early to test.  I've never had a bleed like that.  I pray for one.  It's a good sign, but I don't want to get your hopes up sweets.  Hoping that you can distract yourself until Friday.  As Safarigirl says, reality check!!  9 days is only 9 days.  Love and hugs, xxxxxx

Lara - good news and so pleased you have a plan.  Yes, I'm sure it's what your Mum would have wanted.  I often think of you and hope you're feeling increasing peace, day by day. xxxxxx

Becca - impressed with your fitness programme!  Well done.  It can only make us more positive and fitter mummies.  xxxx

A & E - sorry darlings, misunderstood your reasons for going to Moscow.  I know a year seems like a long time but I'm sure you'll come back in a more positive and fitter frame of mind and body.  Pop in when you can.  xxxxx

Hem - hi to you and hope you're blooming. xxxx

Misty - totally gutted for you.  I can't believe it.  Firstly, I hope you are having a peaceful and well earned rest in Mexico.  Secondly, you did the right thing and there will be another shot at this and you will stand a much better chance.  I know it hurts, it must.  So sorry darling.  xxxxx  

LesleyJane - so pleased the mamogram went well.  Good luck with being free from ciggies.  It's good to be able to move forward now.  Great news.  Sorry you encountered the woman who was insensitive.  Been there, got the t-shirt.  The one that really upsets me is "it'll be too late if you don't have them soon"!!!!!!!  Nah, you don't say?!  Idiots.  xxxxxx

Becca - good luck sweets for tx and a bfp xxxxx

RS Mum - hi you!  Thinking of you re the move abroad.  I too am proud of you - tell everyone and don't bat an eyelid!  Fantastic!  Hope the cold has gone. xxxxx

Vayre - that's great news.  Hope the appt went well today.  You've now got lots of options for back up plans, in the unlikely event you need them.  That's great news.  Good luck. xxxxxx

Bluebell..........heyyyyyyyy, great news!  Come join us again and bring your PMA with you!  If you're going in November....we might be able to meet!!!  We're over in Barcelona then for our next tx. xxxxxx

Safarigirl.....wonderful!  Do you believe it now?!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ali - hope you're doing well. xxxxx

Rosalind - hope you are feeling better sweets.  Good for you enrolling. xxxxx

Giggles. xxxxxx

Ms Minerva - that's great news!!!  We might be cycle buddies!!  Wishing you all the very best for a BFP xxxxxx

Clara Rose - good luck for ET!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sticky vibes to you. xxxx

Casey!  Wow!  You do sound like you mean business with the fitness and weight loss.  Good luck with adoption.  You're a great mum. xxxx

Brownowl, can't wait to read the article. xxx

Radnorgirl - good luck for FET darling.  Wishing you a BFP xxxxx

Jo - miss you.  Hope you are ok? xxxxxxxx

Roze - thinking of you.  Please post when you can.  xxxxxx

Love and hugs to you all, especially Crusoe, Lara, Misty, Bel xxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose

Crusoe, I agree that 9dp2dt is far too early to test. I really hope the spotting is implantation bleeding. Best of luck to you.  

Things have gone a bit pear shaped for me I'm afraid...my transfer has been cancelled due to lining collapse. For some reason my oestrogen levels dropped and I started bleeding. They will freeze all the embies and I have to go out for a FET at the end of October. I am so bummed. 

Good luck to everyone,

Clara x


----------



## Ali40

Crusoe, Crusoe, Crusoe - the ladies are right - far too early to test.  Hold out for friday.  Still got you in my thoughts and keeping everything crossed.  If the bleeding was slight and stopped - sounds like implantation to me too (well what I have read about it).

Clara sorry about your lining - hope they have lots of frosties for you for the end of October.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

crusoe..you naughty gal  ..only kidding i will probably be so eager to test will do it on day 1 or 2...I really have everything crossed for you and try and relax as you never know..its too early to tell now..hugs xxxx

Clara- so very sorry to hear of you postponement..try not to be too down, you still have your FET and can go ahead then..thinking of you xxx

AJ - what a whopper post..fab  Hope youre ok and looking forward to your next treatment in Nov..thats when mine hopefully is too..fingers crossed for us eh  

RSM/debs- had a great one thanks..Have sent you a IM as lost your number xxx I have a sieve for a head  

Well Ive done lots of thinking and analysing this weekend and want to cover all options, so sent an email to AV to ask about steroid treatment and also about the cysts I keep getting, worried I might have PCOS. I havent really put loads of weight on, but i have very hairy arms, get spots and have terrible painful periods, (god dont I sound attractive NOT   ). plus the cysts I keep getting . I have never been diagnosed with this though. So maybe Im just being a hypochondriach...Anyway they have mailed me back today and want me to have another ultrasound on the 2nd day of my next bleed to see whats going on in there and then take it from there. Can only be a good thing to be covering all options though cant it?

I have also asked them about steroid treatment and they are getting back to me tomorrow...do they give you any side effects does anyone know? Im not going to turn into a body builder am I  ?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Love to you all,

Lesley


----------



## RSMUM

Hey Lesley - apparently they make you hungry and unable to sleep - woopee! can't wait! God, why can't they make you not so hungry but have just the right amount of energy and feel really happy?! 

Clara - what a horrid thing to happen - really cr*&*y! Do they have idea what's gone wrong? It happened to a friend of mine - I'll see if I can get her to get in touch with you if you like.take care hun

Now MUST get off and "do something" - the house is a tip! 

D X


----------



## Clara Rose

RSMUM, neither I nor the clinic have any idea why my lining failed so suddenly. Everything was looking good and then all of a sudden I started bleeding on Friday night. I didn't miss any of my medication, so it's a complete mystery. That's interesting that it also happened to your friend. Can you let me know how she got on? Thanks.

Clara


----------



## Womb with a View

Clara Rose - so sorry and disappointed for you hun.  It's a mystery, isn't it?  Is there any follow up examination to determine what happened?  I know I probably get on everyone's nerves always looking for a positive flip side, but my thoughts were this "maybe it is the womb naturally shedding itself in order to regenerate so that next time will be a much better womb lining for her".  My feelings are, I know it's a real horrid thing to happen, but perhaps it's just as well so that next time your womb has renewed itself and is in fine fettle for those lovely embies.  Chin up darling.  They're waiting for you. xxxxxx

LesleyJane......so disappointed.....I thought you WERE a builder!!!    On a more serious note, I'm sure you'll get it sorted out.  Once you get past all these niggling hiccups, you'll be flying. xxxxx

Had a dream or nightmare last night......dreamt that the pregnant ladies on this site all went back for FET at the same time as my next tx.  They all got pregnant again, even though they are already pregnant and little ol' me here got zilch.    Must get my head sorted. xxxxx


----------



## HEM

Hi

Just a quick note to say that I have been having some bleeding went into hospital Friday night and last night and they say at the moment everyhting is ok.  They did a hcg test on Firday which was 10493 so looked a good figure and I have to have a scan on Friday.  I am resting but FF gives me confidence all the way through treatment and hence the message

What I am really writing about i that I have changed from Utogeston to Cyclogest as the the former seemed make things worse.  I just wondered if anyone else had changed to Cyclogest and I realise it is TMI but I have inserted them rectally rather than vaginally.  IVIB said the absorbtion rate in not so good rectually.  I am on 1000 mg a day 400 in the morning 200 at lunch and 400 in the evening.  Any one's experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks and sorry it is a me post...

Helen x


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Helen, sorry to hear you've had a bit of a scare.  Lots of ladies bleed and it proves to be nothing.  Did the IVIB say to insert them vaginally now?  I don't know much about the difference but I do know that some of these drugs make the vagina bleed occasionally, as it did me.  The IM said it was nothing to worry about as it's in the vagina.  Hope all goes smoothly.  Thinking of you.

Love, AJ xxxx


----------



## Ali40

Helen

Sorry to hear about your bleed, glad it has stopped and I hope everything is ok.

I was on Utogestan and changed to cylogest.  Also suffered a bleed and also used them rectally (mainly because I found that less escaped - if you get my drift - sorry TMI again!!).  I was on 400mg three times a day and two oestrogen patches, when I had the bleed it went up to three oestrogen patches and 400mg cyclo twice a day with 600mg at night.  I was told by IM that this was the maximum dose?!?!?

I don't know about the different absorbtion rates but that worked for me.  

Hope this helps and good luck for the scan on Friday.

Best wishes

Alison ....

ps for what it is worth using them rectally keeps you regular esp as with normal pregnancies you get so constipated!!!!  It soon kicks in after you stop them!!


----------



## HEM

Thanks AJ and Alison

Things seem to have calmed down, when the Hospital said it was a threatened miscarriage our whole world spun around...

I have just got up been sleeping for England!! and only have the slightlest brown discharge and after yesterday it is such a relief.  I think Cyclogest is the way forward least the blledding has subsided, though it is early days and taking a day at a time and a bit of AJ's PMA (Positive Mind Attitude)

Thanks for the sharing your thoughts with me


Helen

Helen


----------



## Kasia

Hi Helen,

Glad to hear things seem to have calmed down. I changed from Utrogestan and used Cyclgest rectally for a while after an early bleed. However, they had a terrible effect on my digestive system! So bad that I actually bought more Utrogestan from IM! But everyone's different. 

What they did tell me is that the best way to absorb progesterone is through gestone injections. The second best is vaginally (with pessaries), the third best is rectally and the fourth best is orally (Utrogestan can be taken orally but not Cyclogest!). However, all methods work - and many people use them rectally with no problems whatsoever. 

With regards the dose - there are lots of opinions on that. Each clinic - and each doctor - seems to have their own view on the exact amount you should take. But the dose you mentioned sounds quite normal to me.

Good luck!


Kasia


----------



## HEM

That is reassuring to know, I had read about injections but think I will stick to the Cyclogest for the mo. It took a job to get those yesterday , countless phone calls in the end my gp prescribed them.

It seems quite a few ladies had early bleeds.

I am booked in with the EPU for a scan on Friday which should be 7 wks I don't know if they will be able to see anything, but hopefully put our minds at rest. IVIB asked for a scan at 5 weeks ( you could only see a ting dot and they said it was 3.6 mm) and I thought that may have been too early and aggrviated things. Though I am not trying to critistise IVIB have been very good and they were only using their codes of practice.

My bllods were 15dpt 212, 17 dpt 667, 22 dpt 4233 and 25dpt 10493 so I am hoping that is a good indicator.

Helen


----------



## bluebell

Hello Helen,
I know how scary it can be when you get a bleed as I had loads of bleeding for 16 weeks, but had no problems after that.  I used Cyclogest rectally with no probs at all.  I too preferred that as less leaked out.  I was told by various nurses etc not to worry about the leakage though, as the pessaries all contain way more than you need, so that even if you lose a bit it doesn't matter. My general impression is that if the pregnancy is viable it will ahng on in there whatever the dose, but then, hey, who am I to say that as I'm not a medic !
Good luck and take care of yourself.
Bluebell xx


----------



## HEM

Thanks everyone for the advice

I feel that since starting the cyclogest last night that things have eased,I just got the feeling that the Utrogeston was agrevating the cervix area.  Apparently it should not do this and IVIB said it should have the opposite effect and stop bleeding.  I just feel brighter now having the cyclogest and even though there is a bit of a brown discharge (TMI sorry) it is better than the scary events of yesterday,  My GP has been fanastic got me admitted and got me a prescription for cyclgest and arranged for a bllod test on Friday, when I could get no response from IVIB or my UK monitoring clinic.  IVIB did get back though but hats off to my GP he has been fanastic!!!!! Just got to wait for the scan on Friday though don't know what you can see at that time.

Thanks everyone on FF Abroadies - you have been a life line to me and thanks for the IM's 

Just as a second thought I was hoping to go to the FF meet on Daturday but I think that is out of the equation now - sorry Giggly Girl (Lisa) I would have love to have met everyone and was looking forward to seeing Bluebell too,flying in!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Just a quickie to say a reminder about meeting up on Saturday.

If any of you are planning to come, the pub is The Red Lion

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/25/25637/Red_Lion/Stratford_Upon_Avon

(an unconfirmed source, pls excuse me Mrs Mod!) This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites *yr excused giggly   *

but if there are only a few of us and it looks ropey we can always decamp!

Please PM me if you're planning to come and I'll try to do a mobile number telephone chain so we can all be in contact and a little bit flexible if we fancy a wander.

I'm really looking forward to meeting any of you who would like to come. HEM- don't worry, hun. Completely understand, you look after yourself.xxx

Take care 
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

HEM - so sorry to read that you have had such a scary time but it does sound as if things are settling down now. Bleeding when you are pregnant is terrifying isn't it but these boards are proof that 9 times out of 10 everything works out happily. I hope your scan brings great news and the rest of your pregnancy is trouble free.

GG and everyone meeting up on Saturday - I hope you have a great day. Be sure to take some photos someone!!

Not great news from me - I was convinced I was pregnant yesterday. I have had no more bleeding apart from the tiny bit 9 days after transfer but yesterday I felt slightly nauseaus (could be the progestrone I know), I felt as if the room was swaying slightly as I walked and had to grab on to a post to stop myself falling over and I had a really strong metallic taste in my mouth too. I tested this morning and it was another resounding BFN.
I know it is still early (11dp2dt) but this is seriously "doing my head in" this time. All those self centred questions are running through my head "why me?" "what have I done wrong?" "what if this never works?" "How much more can I take?"  "I am going to be the first person IM have to repay on the refund programme" etc etc etc.
I know you have all felt the same at times so I'm just offloading I guess - sorry.

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## janeup

Crusoe - I have a sneaky feeling that you are still testing early.  Wait a couple more days!  I know it must be agony for you and I really have everything possible crossed for you!  big hugs for you.  Your time will come. I just know it.


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Crusoe - I came on here to ask the girls to do an AF dance for me  ( should have been yesterday ) but please, also can you all do an anti-AF dance for our dear Crusoe?

Thinking of you hun - it is soo soo tough. It is agony I know..I just want to send you a massive hug..hang in there sweets

Deb X


----------



## Marina

Hi Crusoe

Please try not to worry, I know how hard all this is, this is has to be the most terrible time of any treatment, the waiting side of it all, it torments you, hold on a couple more days, it does sound very much like late implantation, but I am not trying to get your hopes up, but it could well be so hold in their sweety, fingers and everything crossed for you and prayers. 

Lots of Love n Hugs

Marina


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Thinking of you hun. I think the symptoms sound pretty good....just think you are testing a couple of days too soon(hoping,hoping!!). Keeping everything crossed for you. The questions you have going round in your head are normal...I think we can all relate to those. Sending you a big positive vibe and a big hug to go with it!

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Hi

Janeup, RSMum, Marina and Bel - thank-you all. I have just walked around the house holding the test up to every window and light hoping to see a faint line but there is nothing, so the test is now in the bin and my mission for the day is NOT to dig it out and look at it again! Friday will bring the true result...

Has anyone heard from Jo/Earthekitt? I can't believe her threat to leave was real. Come back Jo - we miss you...

Love and thanks
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh god crusoe - I remember doing that sooo many times! HUGE hugs - my heart goes out to you..keeping everything crossed that Friday brings a fabulous surprise!


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe,
Have been thinking about you loads this morning.  Here's hoping for Friday.  I have stood against many a window with many a BFN stick.  It's horrible, isn't it.  Take extra special care of yourself. 

RSMUM, thanks for your lovely PM.  I will phone you very soon for a good catch up.

Bluebellxx


----------



## Rosalind

Crusoe- I know what you mean. I have even taken a pee stick apart to see if there was a faint line i was missing.
By the way. I applied for the trials that care at nottingham are doing, got an email back today to say that we don't meet the criteria!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What they mean is that my FSH is too high!!!
Feeling like nothing is ever going to go my way. 
Roz


----------



## alanelaine

Crusoe,

Tried to send you a message to thank you for your kind thoughts after our recent visit to AV but your inbox is full.

Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you and keeping my fingers crossed for BFP on Friday

Take care, lots of love

Elaine


----------



## Rosalind

AF dance for RSMUM       

and an anti AF for Crusoe    
Roz


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi peeps!

Crusoe- can totally relate to the holding the pee stick to the light behaviour! I so hope it's all too early, your symptoms sound good. There's still hope, hun. We're with you all the way...    

RSMum- bring on that AF!!!   Here's a dance from me (you really don't want to see me dance for real!)

Hi to everyone else!   Hope you're all well. Have to suggest a brilliant laugh for those of you needing a giggle- I went to Singalonga-Sound of Music on Sun night in Southampton and had a whale of a time. Everyone was dressed up as nuns and characters from the show (I was Maria) and it was like going to the panto with a bag of goodies (props) that we had to wave at particular moments, shouting loudly and singing for 3hrs. No-one was looking at how you sang at all, everyone was just singing along like loons. I loved it!! Get yourselves tickets if it comes near you, it was fab. So many nuns, even a pregnant one. Naughty girl!

Better go cook tea. (Lemon and oregano pork with wild rice and red peppers- does that sound ok to you Lesleyjane, our resident gourmet?!)

Take care
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Earthe Kitt you're in big trouble if you desert us, we will hunt you down! We miss you...


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

giggly..that sound delics   you can cook for me anytime..I have chicken and mushroom pie tonight with peas and chips..not as glam as you...  hugs xx

Crusoe..you poor thing sounds like your going through hell..try and relax and look after yourself..its still early days..thnking of you , good luck for Friday xxx


RSMUM..hope the AF rears it head for you sweets... xxx

Ive been a bit upset tonight...lifes so flamin unfair sometimes!! My best friend mentors underprivelged kids through a volonteer society. She has been mentoring one girl who is 17,  she thinks society owes her a living, she steals, has been a prostitute, been on drugs etc. I do feel sorry for her in some ways but  my friend has tried to help and support her so much and she just takes it for granted and doesnt try to help herself. She has had 2 babies, both have been taken off her by social services and after long chats and advice she promised she would be more responsible. Well guess what she is pregnant again. What has realy upset me is she wants an abortion as she cant cope and doesnt want anyone else to have her child...I KNOW that it is her right and I shouldnt judge anyone, but I was so upset tonight I wanted to say no, go with the pregnancy and I will have the baby, but I know its not fair for me to say that...I musnt judge just so wish it was one of us guys...Im sorry if Ive offended anyone or spoke out of turn in telling any of you this, Im not here to judge anyone, but I cried so much tonight for that baby...and for us guys who want one so very muchxxxxx

Love you all 

Lesley xx


----------



## sabina2

crusoe good luck for testing on friday


----------



## badger b

Hi all,

Crusoe,big hugs to you hon,thinking about you now and Friday   

LesleyJane,know what you mean about some people,grrrrrrrrrrrrrr makes my  blood boil when theres lots of lovely ladies on here who would give their all to be in their shoes.Life just isnt fair sometimes.big hugs to you

Rsmum,sending a af dance your way!

Bel,good luck today

Hem,sorry to hear youve had some scarey bleeding,im had it too between 5 and 8 weeks.I know how scared it makes you that its all going to go wrong, but i was told its common in early pregnancy,and it will peter off.Im now over 12 weeks pregnant and everything is fine with the baby.

big hugs to everyone


badger


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

You are all wonderful - thanks so much for your great messages of support. I have emptied my mail box a bit but it upsets me every time I have to delete a fantastic message from someone.
My DH and I had a good old cry last night and another this morning when I tested again and it was another BFN. He still thinks we will be successful in the end but I have to say I am having my doubts now. I felt so optomistic and positive about this cycle. Everything just felt right but it obviously isn't my time, will it ever be I wonder?.

Roz - sorry you haven't been accepted on the trial - I know that feeling of "nothing going right - only too well"

GG - I have seen sing-a-long sound of music too. I went as a brown paper parcel. Bloomin uncomfortable and noisy it was.

Lesley - you hit a cord with me. I went to a christening once (but never again) there the vicar said "children are a gift from God for those that deserve them." I nearly got up and punched him. How can people like the girl you describe deserve a baby she doesn't even want more than any of us here? I don't mean to offend either but my goodness life seems unfair at times...

RSMum - has AF started yet?

EartheKitt - we need you ...

Love and thanks
Crusoe


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys,

How is everyone doing I hope we are all ok? I am on the road to recovery after the death of my fil. Sil had a baby girl called Seren last week 8lbs and very cute too lots of hair and I have already bought out the whole of Mothercare, Mamas n Papas etc for her ooooops Naughty Aunty Becs.

Anyway just thought I would let you know that I have found another donor and we are off to CERAM in Nov, so thrilled after having to cancel the last one.

So heres hoping for some good news for me to end off the year and for all you lovely ladies.

Love to all Boakie (becs)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx(mowa mowa) big juicey kisses


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks everyone for AF dancing for me - off for bloods tomorrow!

Crusoe - just want to give you a HUGE hug, it's just sucha sickening feeling isn;t it? MY DH is exactly the same - although every time he says "what will be will be " I just want to thump him too..What more can I say? Except - my blood started to boil when I read what the vicar said   .. what on earth was that supoposed to mean anyway?! grrr..

Just saw your post Becs - exciting news! I love the name Seren..really beautiful.

D X


----------



## Womb with a View

Utterly, utterly hacked off for you Crusoe.  This is just such an awful blow - you are doing everything you can and haven't got there yet, so unfair.  I too am hoping that tomorrow will bring good news.  I do believe what your DH says.  It will happen.  You are still on that refund programme.  Even after that, there is hope and many more chances.  One step at a time though - let's see what tomorrow brings.  So upset to hear what the vicar said.  Can't believe it.  I keep thinking "I wish I'd been listening to what the Vicar was saying more closely 2 weeks ago when I was God Mother.....perhaps he said the same thing and I didn't hear (I was busy trying to stop myself from crying).  I would have had to bring him to task (after the ceremony, as I wouldn't have wanted to ruin my sister's day).  Crusoe, I feel we're in this together - we've been through so much and I am really upset for you darling.  Wishing you what you wish for yourself.  Love and hugs.  AJ xxxx

Giggles et al, have a great time this weekend.  Wish I was there too!  xxxx

RS Mum - good luck with your bloods and next tx!!!!!!  Hugs, xxxxxx

Bluebell - so good to have you back on this board. xxxxxx

Lara - how are you?  Thinking of you. xxxxx

Misty - I know you're still away, but thinking of you. xxxxx

Boakie - great news girl.  xxxx

Safarigirl    xxxxxx

Rosalind - how you doing?  Thinking of you and your DH. xxxxx

Roze - thinking of you.  Are you back? xxxxx

Clara Rose - how you doing?  Sending you love and healing light. xxxx

LesleyJane - I just knew what you were going to say.  It's the way things are in the world unfortunately and it sucks.  It hurts me to hear such stories, as it does you.  I see so much unfairness.  At the gym a few weeks back, there was a woman (I use the word loosely) in the changing room.  I couldn't see her as she was in the mothers and kiddies sectioin getting undressed/dressed.  I could hear her though, so could the whole dressing room.  She was shouting at her child and calling him an alien saying "there's something wrong with you, you're weird".  I was appalled and prayed the abuse would stop.  I thought that she was talking to her child and he/she was around the age of 8.  Don't know why, just guessed he must be.  Then the child ran out of the changing area into our area.  He was all but 12 - 15 months old, barely about to run or walk.  I nearly wept.  Instead, I said to the mother "please be kind to him, he's a baby and your baby at that".  The rest of the room went "well done, I wanted to say that too".   The mother was very embarrassed (lucky for me she wasn't angry as she was HUGE!)  I haven't seen her since, more's the pity as I'd like to monitor the situation.  Life isnt' fair.  Worst thing we can do is turn our backs on such behaviour.  Hugs to you LesleyJane. xxxxx

Bel - hope you are ok and all goes well.  Massive hugs to you, you special person. xxxxxxx

Nikki - how are you darling?  Thinking of you.  xxxxxx

Hem - hope you feel more reassured today.  Love, AJ xxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, i really hope tomorrow brings you better news - its such a bl**y road this - onlyfor the brave and strong .... there is a possibility that your blood test will be positive, and i so hope that it is for you .... i am so glad your dh is strong and able to support you, as well as be vulnerable with you - it so helps to have a partner who is with you on this journey.  Thinking of you and cant tell you how much i wish this for you.

Boakie i am so pleased for you - you have waited for this so long - i am sure this is the right donor at the right time for you - I think you and Aj will be at the same time which will be great.

Hem good luck for your scan tomorrow, do post and tell us the good news

big hello to everyone else

JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali40

Crusoe

Just wish there was something we could do to make it work.  Am with AJ on this one, you are on the refund programme and still with other chances.  I know what it is like as right now you may be feeling "why me and why now??"  If tomorrow doesn't bring the news you want hopefully after some time you can try and think "will be me just next time".  

Look after yourself and DH and we are all here to support you.

Thinking about you loads.

Alison .....

ps please can someone telll me what jo did to upset the moderators......


----------



## HEM

Hi

Crusoe - my thoughts are with you tomorrow and hoping for a positive result. 

I will keep you posted about the scan and it looks like things are settling down, I think changing medication had a lot to do with that.

Thanks for everyone's support.

Helen


----------



## casey

Just wanted to wish Crusoe a better result tomorrow - thinking of you 
love caseyxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Sorry not been around for a while. 

Just wanted to say to Crusoe that I'm thinking of you and I hope tomorrow brings better news.

Love mini-me
xxx

(I am going to the abroadies meet on Sat now, looking forward to meeting some of you. xx)


----------



## dianne

*Crusoe *

   

Dianne x


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Crusoe, I really hope that things will work out for you and tomorrow demonstrates that the naughty pee sticks shouldn't be used!!  I'll be thinking of you.

Hem, glad things are now settling down for you, hope you don't have to go through any more probs and its plain sailing from hereon.

AJ, I'm doing ok thanks, school has definitely taken my mind onto other things, although obviously I still have my moments.  There have been occasions where I've had a feeling mum's been around which also helps me get through it.  

Lesley, sometimes it just isn't fair that women who don't deserve children can have them so easily.  There are many parents at school who don't look after their children properly, they neglect them with love and clothing etc, there are so many I would have loved to take home and care for myself.

Gigglygirl, the sing a long sounds a lot of fun.  I've only ever been to the Rocky Horror Show where I dressed up and joined in audience participation.  Just the type of thing we need to take our minds of infertility.

Roz, so sorry they wouldn't accept you for the trial, did they say is was because of your high FSH?  Something good has got to come your way soon, hang on in there.

I'm just waiting now to have my downreg injection next Friday, we're having a doctor do it because we had such a problem last time, I really hope he does it well!!  We've booked our flights, but are waiting for a friend of my dad's to come back from holiday so we can book his apartment.

Love to you all

Lara xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - really, really hoping that the HPTs are wrong hun, so hope that you get good news tomorrow!

Roz - sorry you were turned down for the trials.

RSMUM - doing another AF dance for you!

Jo/Earthe Kitt - miss you, hope that you are all OK?

LaraB - good to hear that you are starting another cycling, hope that the down reg injection goes OK.

Lesley - I always seem to see (mostly) teenage mothers with babies that they don't really seem to cherish, no socks or shoes on a cold day, no shade or umbrella so sun beating down on them on a hot day, I have even seen them pour Coca Cola into a baby bottle....makes me mad too!

Boakie - good to hear that you have a new donor lined up, glad that you enjoyed your spending spree on the baby goodies, so hope it will be for your own next time!

Sabina - best of luck to you in SA.

Gigglygirl - Hi!

AJ - good for you for speaking out!

Hello to all, sorry this is short and sweet!

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope you are all ok... 

Had a better day today and thanks for the lovely messages..I felt like a bad person passing judgement yesterday but is nice to know my supportive ff's know what to say..I broke my heart yesterday..cried for ages..think I just needed a good bawl..felt quite refreshed afterwards     

Crusoe..thinking of you and fingers crossed for tomorrow..try to not be too despoandant if it is a no..you are on the refund programme and you never know next time..lets hope you are celebrating tomorrow though..xxxx cant believ that vicar said that..i would thrown my prayer book at him  


Love to everyone else I havent mentioned..with you in thought  ,

Friday tomorrow..yippeee 

Nite

Lesley xxx


RSMUM/debs..hooray for the AF..so pleased it arrived for you xxxx Dr.P is a dote isnt he   

Lara..good luck with the down reg next week..xxx

Aj - well done you for saying something..xxx Have you got your dates yet for starint..hope we are cycle buds in Nov xxx


----------



## becca1969

Hello Crusoe,

Just wanted to say i really really hope you get a bfp tomorrow,this is such a hard journey,thinking of you & your dh,

Lots of love Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Marina

Crusoe

Fingers crossed and all for 2moro     

Love n Hugs

Marina


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Thinking of you today and DH too. I have tried writing several messages, but none seem the right thing to say. Just wish I could make things okay for you.

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Thinking of you Crusoe,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## HEM

Hi Everyone nd thanks for the kind thoughts and Wishes

Just a quick update, went for the scan and saw the heartbeat!!!!! Everything seems to be fine,

It is still sinking in....

Helen


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe - thinking of you today darling ......

Hem - what wonderful news for you - just logged on and so pleased that you posted so early to tell us such good news ....


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - you are in my thoughts too
.
XX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- me too . 
Big hug for you either way xx


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you everyone for your wonderful support. I really don't know how I would cope without it.

It's definate I am facing my 5th DE cycle, as today's blood test confirmed a BFN. We are just quite simply utterly devastated.   
I remain convinced, however, that our lovely little embryos did try and implant.

Within 30 minutes of emailing IM, Dr Redondo was on the phone saying how sorry they all were and how they had been so hopeful of a positive result. I suppose the good news is that they are still putting it down to bad luck and other than a dopler test they can't suggest anything I need to have done. I should be an apparently fairly straight forward case!!
We are very fortunate to have 2 grade 9 embies frozen at IM. So if we can arrange it with work (as neither of us have any leave left) we may be back out to Spain at the end of November to bring our baby/babies home.  

Anyone who has had the doppler test, could you give me some idea of what it involves and the cost - thanks.

Sorry no personals today other than to say...
HEM - I am so pleased all is now looking so good for you. Seeing that heartbeat must have been fantastic.
Bel - hope the hysteroscopy went well - I thought of you yesterday
and finally those of you meeting up tomorrow - have a great day.

Love and thanks so much
Crusoe  
x


----------



## Marina

OH Crusoe

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news, words cant describe, but its nice to know your planning ahead, regards the doppler test, I had this done this month, but I did it at IM, I was convinced there was going to be a problem with blood flow, but it was good blood flowing, they never charged me, but obviously as your in UK, its more sense to get it done there, I know someone else had it done recently too, she had a bad flow showing, and IM put her on pentoxifylline which apparently helps the blood flow back to the uterus, I hope this helps you a little, please be kind to yourself, and a big hug   to you and your DH

Love

Marina

xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe sweetheart - so sorry to hear your news. It is just crushing isn't it? 

When I was with IM I did a "dummy run" with a Doppler scan which I had done in London - I think it cost about £180 - I'll check it out for you. I'll also dig out all my notes and let you know exactly what protocal I had to follow. I also had a similar thing done at CARE where they looked at the lining throughout a natural month.

By heart goes out to you this evening.. 


Deb X


----------



## RSMUM

Also - BEL - didn't know you were having an H-scope   ..hope you are feeling ok and that it went well.

Take care sweets

D X


----------



## Ali40

Crusoe

So so sorry - I really thought this was your turn.  Glad you are planning your return though and you have some excellent quality embies frozen.

Maybe with the leave thing you could plan to go over there at the weekend IM seem to do a lot of treatment on Saturdays and Sundays.  Alternatively maybe it counts as going into hospital for a "procedure" ..... they would have to give you time off for that and the fact that it is an IVF procedure and it happens in Spain is none of their business.  Failing that a few "sickies" may be called for.

Anyway - just to say look after yourself and DH and am truely sorry it didn't work out for you and you are in my thoughts.

Take care
Alison ....


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Crusoe, so sorry this wasn't the one for you, really hope that you'll find success with your frosties, take care. 

Hem, great news from you, you must be so happy now you've seen the little heartbeat, keep us updated.

Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe,
So sorry it wasn't the news we were all hoping for for you.   Just gutted for you. 

I guess planning ahead helps and you seem to have ideas for the next plan of action. I'm with Ali on the 'medical sickie' front. If you don't make it happen no-one does it for you. You might be able to coincide time off with a weekend and a day either side, who knows. Sending you mega hugs and hoping you're pg  v v v soon. The symptoms really do your head in, don't they? I had almost all the ones you described on my first cycle and was convinced it was a bfp. Last time I just ignored them, to get all positive just to get let down seemed too much to bear. Thinking of you and dh xxxx.

HEM- lovely news about the heartbeat, especially after your scare this week. Will miss you tomorrow!

Better go, off to the pub to meet my auntie who looks like my Dad. Scary as she's female. 

Take care all
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh, Crusoe hun, so very sorry to read your sad news.  

Gutted for you.

Good for you for planning your next step, many Abroadies have been successful with their precious frosties after a BFN from a fresh cycle and you have every reason to be hopeful that they will work for you.

Take good care of yourself and DH. 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel - I missed the fact that you were having a hysto - hope it went well.

HEM - great news that you saw that little heart beating away, lovely!

Gigglygirl - hope that you and the other Abroadies have a great time at your meet-up tomorrow!

Me? Back to popping the Progynova! Feeling a bit mean(er) and moody(ier) than normal, otherwise not too bad.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## casey

Crusoe - i am so so sorry that you are going thru this pain. i wish i could think of something that would help but we all know only too well that sometimes youu just need to deal with it in your own way and in your own time - thinking of you 

bel - hope you are ok and getting lots of TLC 

love caseyxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

HEM - Seeing that tiny little heart beat must have been absolutely thrilling for you.

Crusoe - So sorry to hear your sad news  . xxxx Good to see that you are looking forward about your next step. 

We have just got back from Ceram where there were 4 frosties waiting for us. They defrosted 2 and both survived - one will all 8 cells and the other with 6 of the 8 cells. Dr B assures us that the chances with the embryo that lost 2 cells are good but I can't quite get my head round it. I understand the arguement but it just doesn't sit comfortably with me. Well lets hope the little blighter proves me worng!! So now it is the dreaded 2ww for me. Test day on the 10th.

For those of you going to the abroadies meet up today have a wonderful time and make sure that you take loads of piccies for the rest of us to see!!

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## HEM

Crusoe

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, it is devastating. You have your Frosties to focus on and will be willing you on every step of the way.

Radnorgirl

We had 4 frosties and two survived and like you one of the embroyos only 6 cells out of the eight made it.  I had my doubts too and I was fortunately proved wrong though no one ever knows which embroyo implants or not ( unless you have a twin pregnancy I suppose) Good Luck

Giggly Girl 

I will miss meeting you too, I was looking forward to it- hope you all have a fab time

Helen xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe - So sorry...love to you and DH. Good news that you have frosties and good one's too. Looks like we will be together again in November. Last November was our time, let's hope its a good month for us again! Wish you were coming to the meet today as I would love to give you a big hug in person! Sending you strength.xx

HEM - Great news. What a relief after the week you have had.

Well...hysteroscopy went well, thank you all for thinking of me. I do feel a little 'icky today, but I am determined to make the meet in Stratford. So, I'd better go and get ready. I am taking my camera, so hopefully you will all be able to see the piccies.

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## alanelaine

Crusoe, sorry to hear of your sad news - hopefully you can take a  little time, clear your mind and come back to get your frosties.

HEM - well done and congratulations

Best wishes to everybody else.

A&E


----------



## schmoo73

crusoe, I am so gutted for you hun - here's a big hug for you a DH   
xx


----------



## schmoo73

hi all, just got back from Spain this pm.  Just a quick update - Well the appt went well, apart from the language barrier, luckily I have a bit of spanish knowledge so managed to get through it well.  the very nice dr, Dr Javier Domingo (from Val, just filling in for the time being cause the person he was covering, wife has just had a baby...!) spoke good english so that was easier.  I found the staff at Almeria v nice and polite, I had a u/sound scan to check ovaries and lining as I haven't had AF for 6 months (pcos) so he has prescribed progesterone to start AF and then I start Progynova once I have had an u/s to see if ovaries have not produced any folicles or cysts (had to have an injection to stop ovaries working - not that they do normally   ).  This was the shocker he told me that the normal wait for DE is 30 / 40 days!!!  , i was expecting at least a couple of months if not until the begining of next year....!

They gave me 2 prescriptions, one for me and one for the donor - christ that was expensive, the whole thing came to over 1200 euros, my poor husband nearly fainted in the chemist!, i bought extra progy as he said that if we got pg then I would have to stay on the progy up until the 12th week, luckily my in-laws are going to spain in october so I could get them to get me some more if needed.

Will keep you all up to date with any more news!
xx


----------



## Marina

Hi schmoo73 

Glad your appointment went well, sounds like your well on your way  they are very good IVI clinics, not that I am having treatment with them at present, but I live between Almeria and Murcia, I use IVI Murcia for my scans etc, as its 35 mins down the motorway  Almeria is about 1 hr from my house, well the airport it is, I have found the Murcia one extremely professional, clean, polite and very helpful, my Spanish isnt A1 either  but they always seem to have a few English speaking around, I suspect that Almeria isnt as busy say as IVI B or V but I bet they are equally as good, not that many English go to Murcia one either, BUT, they have loads of success there, good luck to you.

Love

Marina


----------



## Noggin

Hi All

I hope you are not all getting too drunk this evening in Stratford!

Crusoe - I've replied to you on another board. I had a doppler scan done at Care in Manchester. They scanned me 3 times during the cycle and it was about £375. You will have to ask IM how often they want you to be scanned during your cycle. They may only need one scan on a specific day which will be cheaper.

Bell - I read that you have just had a Hysteroscopy. Do you know what the findings are?

This leads me into my visit to ISIDA:

We went for our first appointment and Dr Oleg performed a scan. He identified that I had some hyperplasia and an arcuate uterus which he recommended I had corrected via a hysteroscopic procedure. I went ahead with the procedure, and he also found a polyp (which he removed) and two areas of adenomiosis. I was up and about by the afternoon and flew home that evening, having been told that I will be able to go straight into a DE cycle without any delay (starting with the day 19 injection). 

Since coming home I have discovered that the procedure I had done is not performed in the UK or in the USA, and is a hot controversial topic in the fertility community. It seems it is only performed in some european countries (Germany and France for example) and in eastern europe. It can be performed in spain, but only if the patient presents with multiple unexplained miscarriages.

I am now on Trental, Divigel, Vitamin E and Polygynax.

Has anyone else had a similar procedure, or has anyone had this uterus type diagnosed (it is referred to as arcuate, subsepta, or arcuatus depending on who you talk to).

V


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Abroadies!

Radnorgirl - glad to hear everything went well - now you are officially PUPO!  Hope you embies are snuggling in nicely and all the best on the dreaded 2WW    

Crusoe - sorry to hear your sad news    Well done for focusing on the next step   

VAyre - I am afraid I cannot help you with your question.  Hopefully someone can give you some reassurance    

Can't wait to hear how the meet in Stratford went yesterday, where is that Gigglygirl?!  

Best wishes to everyone else


Meerkat xx


----------



## kone

Crusoe i just wanted to say how very sorry i am to hear your news  glad to see you are already planning next step ,take care of yourself and dh
Katherine


----------



## Grumpygirl

Here I am Meerkat!

Well, what a lovely day I had with the ladies yesterday! I came away feeling so positive, what with a bun in the oven (Izzy) and baby pics (Bluebell) I managed to remind myself why we all do this and that it does actually work sometimes. Planning to plug away a bit longer...  Our roll call was small and informal- Bluebell, Bel, Mini-Me, me and Izzy. Lots of chatting and the day was over before we knew it. Had a fab day, so thanks ladies.   Can't believe you made it all the way from Scotland, Bluebell,   and Mini-Me had a 3 hr drive  . I am completely convinced that Abroadies are lovely and I'd think you're all fab if I met more of you. 

The pub we met in was v.average but was central and I haven't got food poisoning yet so that's a bonus. Maybe next time we can go somewhere else, but we had a nice walk along the river and a lovely tea shop stop, although Bluebell's promise of a sexy waiter proved disappointing. He must have finished his shift.  

Hope everyone got home ok and that more of you will come next time. Bel & Bluebell- maybe you can post some pics?

I haven't posted until now cos I was doing my Cancer Research 10km at Beaulieu this am. Had major sense of achievement (blows own trumpet esctatically    ) cos I did it in under an hour which was 5 mins+ faster than I'd hoped for and was my first 10km race, and it was bloody hilly and windy! It's dead flat round here so who knows where the hills came from but I ache and need a bath now! Minger...   

Better go, going to pub quiz and need my bath!
Take care and love to you all (even those who didn't come yesterday   )
Giggly
xx

PS I only just found the moonie icon and I'm going to need to find an excuse to use it again- I love it!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

giggly glad you all had a lovely time and a few bevvies.. 

Crusoe..sweetheart am so sorry..big big hugs and thinking of you....good luck for your FET and lets hope if it is november all of us get BFP's in time for xmas...xxxxx

well another weekend over  ..am totally shattered..went out for a boogie friday night..saturday had friends over including 3 mad doggies on a sleepover...and then today went a long long walk though the woods and hills..have now got burning cheeks with all the fresh air..will definaltey sleep tonite...

Have got my ultrasound probably tues now as the AF arrived to day (one day early!) so am keen to get that one over with and fingers crossed the nasty cysts have gone...then results go to Av and its hopefully time to start mid October if all ok and my lovely donor is ready...

Iwas thinking last night and problay really thick of me to ask this..but where do you go for your blood test after ET..would it be the clinic monitoring you..think Im going to try and resist the pee sticks..I read an article yesterday about PMA..positive mental attitude and what a powerful thing the mind is..am wondering whether to really try and make myself beleive this will work in the hopes it does..but then if it doesnt Im in for a big fall at Xmas...will have to see what I can manage...

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend too,

Love and hugs

L xxxx


----------



## sandyw

hello all

Crusoe - am so sorry hun- wishing loads and loads of    for FET- am thinking of you

Giggly sounds like you had a ball- was thinking of you all while I resntfully ground my way through work- 

Much love and luck to the 2wws and all of you going through tests at the mo

love
sandy


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Crusoe, you've been on my mind all weekend whilst I was working away.  I took my blackberry so I could find out your news but it wouldn't work so I logged on this morning when I got back.  So sorry hun.  Really gutted for you.  Like the IM say, there is no reason other than just bad luck.  That should give you faith I hope.  Glad you're looking forward with a plan.  I'd throw a sickie.  I also had the doppler scan.  I thought you'd already had this?  Must be getting you mixed up with another lovely FF.  The IM told me to have a dummy run and then go over there for day 12 - 14 with the intent of having my frosties put back but with a doppler first, performed by them.  I reasoned with them that the travel, hotel and leave costs would amount to large sums and I wasn't prepared to wait until the day of transfer to be told it wasn't going ahead so what I did was have a doppler in Harley Street (I think it was the women's ultrasound centre, Dr Tom Bourne and around £150 if I remember correctly).  I also asked the IM to do their doppler when I got there, as a second measure.  They were happy with this.  The first doppler was performed, I think, around day 9 or 10, so I didn't get much notice of travel but that's my own doing.  Thinking of you darling.  So sad for us both.  We'll get there.  The IM obviously have faith.  Hold onto that.  You are one determined lady and the universe always listens.  Love and hugs to my friend, AJ xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hem - delighted for you sweets. xxxxxx

Radnorgirl - whooopeee!  Good luck with the 2ww and here's wishing you a BFP!!  Embies do drop their cells, this is nature and a corrective measure on their part, which happens all the time.  xxxxx

Bel - good news re the hysteroscopy.  Good luck sweets.  Hope you enjoyed the meet up. xxxx

Schmoo - good luck with tx and it won't be far away! xxx

Vayre - sorry hun, don't know anything about your treatment.  Just read some more on the net when I saw your post, as I hadn't heard of it before.  I hope all works out for you. xxxx

Giggles - well done with the 10K!!  You're so fit, put me to shame.  Hope you enjoyed your meet up. xxx

LesleyJane - good luck with the ultrasound on Tuesday. xxxxx

RS Mum - how you doing?  Is it going well?  Not long now....... thinking of you. xxxx

To all of you lucky ladies who met up on Saturday, I was thinking of you and wishing I was there instead of where I was!  Hope you had a fantastic time and made lots of friends amongst you.  Would love to have been there.  Love to Bel and Bluebell. xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

So glad the abroadies meet went well - I wish I could have been there but I am lousy company at the moment - bursting into tears every few mins!

GG - congratulations on your 10K run. I am soooooooo impressed!!!

Lesleyjane- hope your u/s goes well. ReMA - I always thought a PMA must help with treatment. I am less convinced now as I don't think I could have been much more positive than on this cycle. What I think it definately helps with is keeping you going and stopping you from getting too stressed about everything - that has to be a good thing. 

AJ - thanks for your wonderful post - you always, always know how to help.
DH and I have been really undecided what to do but I think we have finally come to the conclusion that FET in November is just too soon for us. We both have some big work commitments, DH as no leave left and my job during December is very physical  - on my feet all day and lots of lifting and carrying. My greatest fear would be getting a BFP in November and then having to go back to work to that - I would be absolutely terrified of another m/c.
So we have decided to go for FET in mid/late January. Hopefully a new year will mean a new start and success. I am very upset about having to wait until January. In this game I feel all I have done for the last few years is wait. Wait for tests, scans, wait to start drugs, stop drugs, wait for transfer, the horrific 2ww etc etc but I'm trying to tell myself it will all be worth the wait when I have my baby in my arms but deep down I am starting to doubt if this will ever happen for me. How do you keep yourself going after repeated dissapointment - any advice gratefully received.

Love to you all
Crusoe xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Awwwww Crusoe.  I know how you must be hurting and grieving.  I think it may be a good idea if you wait if your job is going to be too physical.  It's entirely your choice.  January will be here soon and you have that gap to gather yourself and get yourself fit and relaxed, if you can.  I find that, after repeated disappointment, the hurt gets a little less with each BFN but the overall hurt gets deeper, if that makes sense.  However, I do find that each BFN makes me more determined to get my own way and succeed.  Bizarre logic, I know.  I look at people (e.g. the Romanian, and the doctor who recently had a child at the age of 63, plus others, like my sisters who are 18 months younger, and my nan who was in her 40s when she had her last child) and I think "if you can do it, so can I".  I also believe that, where there is a will, there is a way, that there's more than one way to skin a cat and if you focus your mind hard enough and repeatedly enough you will get what you want.  I also believe that it's not a good idea to focus on "I don't want to be childless" as the universe and your mind can't process that negative (that is, it can't hear the "I don't".....so it will give you what you don't want.)  Therefore it's important to get the message to yourself and the universe right - that is, "I will get pregnant, I will give birth, I will be a mummy".  Anyway, enough of this....just thought I'd share with you how I keep myself going.  I also take great delight in knowing that there are some people out there (not here on FFs) who don't expect me to get pregnant (e.g. work and probably some family and friends, who knows) but I intend to prove them wrong.   I've never been able to hear the word "no can do"!  That always helps.  Anyway, love to you Crusoe.  I believe in you and your being a mummy.  xxxxxx


----------



## Noggin

Crusoe,

I've been thinking about you all weekend. If I where you I'd go over to ISIDA for a consultation, just for another opinion. My internal scan went on for about 20 mins, they mapped out everything. The one thing I have learnt in my short journey so far is that different clinics have different ideas and opinions. I had my 1st appointment last Monday and a hysteroscopy on Tuesday. DH and I felt that we needed some fresh eyes on the situation. I think you have to use the different clinics for their various skills, I'm not saying that I wouldn't go back to spain I would as I still have frosties their. You see there are things that ISIDA picked up that haven't been mentioned in the UK or Spain, differnt countries different opinions. Anyway have a think about it.

Big Hugs,
V


----------



## bluebell

Quick report back from me about Stratford in the Stratford thread !
Bluebell xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, so sorry to hear your news..... i agree with what AJ has said .... and i know it feels like a long time to wait (jan) but the break can be good as well.  After my last bfn we had a 6 month break, and it allowed dh and i just to get on with life, always knew we had a treatment planned, but we had fun, you can have some wine, go out with friends, eat what you like, and just have your body back for awhile, and not be planning scans and blood tests etc!  I think it did our relationship the world of good, not that it was struggling, but we got nice and tight again the both of us ready for our next challenge.  It will be great to have a break over christmas time, which is usually busy and or stressful for most of us ...  I dont think its a good thing to have a treatment if you think it will be stressful e.g. work etc.
I'm sorry this is such a practical post to you - i know after my bfn i needed a plan, a strategy to focus on ...  and i in part wanted to focus on what i think you are doing right in your next plan.  On an emotional and sprititual level my heart is really sore for you, i know how much courage each of these treatment takes, and no one who has never had to do this will ever realise the strenght and bravery you have each time you go to IM (but we do, and i salute you and every other women on these boards for each time they go) ...I have always believed this is a numbers game, and your time will come crusoe, and i will bethere to celebrate with you when it does.
big hugs and love to you


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, I have been reading through the posts and AJ and Safari Girl have said it so well.

Treatment is not only stressful because of how important the outcome is, and all the emotional and physical strain of it, but because it makes us focus *so* much on wanting a baby. I used to have some real genuine moments of feeling that I was going to be able to thrive on a child-free (I refused to ever say child-less) life, and although they weren't often, they were there for me to hang on to to deal with whatever life was going to send me. However, having treatment sucks you in so strongly into the whole subject, that it is impossible sometimes to value other things in life. 
I know this doesn't quite fit with AJ's approach, which in many ways is much more positive than mine, but whichever way you look at it, a break from treatment always seems a good thing, even if it is so hard to stomach at the start.

I feel I have known you so long Crusoe and I was thinking of you a lot over the weekend, especially when I was with the others in Stratford. I was able to give them real hugs. Here is a HUGE virtual one for you 

I wish you all the very very best for next time in January.

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

I have thought of you so much the weekend. I understand that you didn't feel as though you were good company, but it would've been so nice to have been able to give you a big hug in person(as Bluebelle has said). 

It's so hard, but you are right to concentrate on holding your baby in your arms one day. It will happen. Sometimes I think you do benefit from having some time out, it's just nice to feel a little bit normal for a couple of months(I know that's how I felt). January will soon be here. New Year...new start. We have both been through so much together, but we will get there in the end. It's just a numbers game.

Thinking of you loads and wishing you strength to get through the next few days,

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

crusoe..I really feel for you sweetheart..am sending you lots of hugs, I get despondant days but havent had a go at ED yet so can only imagine the pain and hurt when it doesnt work. Everything the girls have said is perfect, I couldnt say it any better. BUT I just want you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and Im sure that you will get that positive. I think it is a great idea to wait as you want to be relaxed and enjoy your BFP, not be stressed and worrying about work. So yes have a lovely xmas and then look forward to January, a new year and a new start.. Im not sure if I would seek a second opinion too..only because as Vayre has said that all clinics have different opinions and specialise in different areas. I have found this out by transferring from Ceram to Im and then onto AV..I have found so much more out about myself and the whole system. Do you have a clininc in the UK who are monitoring you that you could get a second opinion from? Im very lucky to have Dr.Patel at Care (same as RSMUM/Debs), he is a godsend and very very helpful and kind. He has never charged me for advice and help..I know you are on the refund programme so wont want to move but maybe just seek some advice anyway..what do you have to lose?? Good luck and once again huge hugs xxxxxx

I know what you mean re PMA-- but im willing to try anything now..thanks for your advice xxx

AJ- wonderful posts as always..I pray that you too will get the BFP you so much deserve sweetheart and BEL too..you have all been through so much and are so brave and positive...hugs xxx

Ive had a tought day, snoop was dreadfully sick all last night.couldnt stop wretching the poor mite.. me and DH sat up with all nite as we were so worried. Had to go to work today dying with triedness..Had a really horrendously busy day as 2 people off but just managed to scrape through and the Af arrived with avengance..horrendous stomach pains and backache..am hoping its all my cysts going!! Am leaving my scan as Wed as it will only just be over day 2..so no harm there.

AV have told me that they only prescribe steroids for patiients with high levels of male hormones and so I wont be needing them? Havent a clue how they would know if male hormone levels are high or not..but assume this would could from the many blood test I have had. Well at least thst one less medication I will be taking..wasnt to keen on the no sleep and huge appetitie thing either  .

If the cysts havent gone may have to take metformin along with dostinex for the high prolactin..ooh yummy  

anyways love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say Hi to you all and send a HUGE hug to you Crusoe - all you girls have said it all WAY better than I could.

Sorry about your af being so horrid and poor Snoop too of course Lesleyjane..wow - you're going to have enough to contend with with all those meds, you certainly don't need to add more if you can help it eh?

as for me, well, can't say the appetite has increased - yet! but the best way I can describe myself these days is " tired but wired"     ..quite excited too as DH is coming back for a week  soon- but strangely a bit worried as to how settled I've got without him here, hope it's not too awkward - does that sound odd? also I'll be JUST about at the height of excitement cos it won't be long before I'm off to CERAM so THAT won't help either..ah well..at least life's not boring eh?

Oh Radnorgirl - how are you hoding out chuck? Big    sitcky vibes your way hun

Take care all of you and sorry for the mad post - feeling a bit        at the moment!

D X


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

RSMUM when are you off to Ceram? We're off on Nov 1st. Good to hear your hubby is coming home, I'm sure you'll have no probs with awkwardness, I think you'll be so glad to see him.

Crusoe, sorry to hear that your tears are taking over, glad you're able to think about future plans in January, look after yourself. 

As for me, work is really getting me down at the moment. The head it giving us new initiatives left right and centre as well as the usual paperwork. Also, I had to write to the chair of governors to ask permission for time off who said that in the circumstances (having cancelled it due to mum's death) he'd *grant* me upaid leave for the week. I felt like throwing the letter back in his face. I don't know who he thinks he is. Apparently the personnel office said that it's at the headteachers discretion so why did he need to get involved? I also thought, what about if I had to go back to Spain for frosties (if we were lucky enough to get some), would he say that I couldn't go? Its not as if I go to work at 8.45 and leave at 3.30. I'm there early and always leave late. I could have taken a very long time off when mum died, but instead I decided to go back after two weeks, but where does loyalty like that get me?

Sorry for the rant ladies, but I've been feeling the stress of work since I went back, maybe I shouldn't have so soon.

Good luck to all others, whatever stage you're at.

Lara xx


----------



## mini-me

Dear Lara,

Sorry to hear work is being such a pain.  Your chair of governors doesn't sound very sympathetic, especially after what you've been through recently.  Could you self - certificate for a week then get a doctor's note?  Are you a member of a union, as I'm pretty sure teachers are entitled to at least 3 IVF's with pay (like sick leave I presume).  It's worth checking out.

Don't apologise for ranting, we're all here to support each other.

Take care,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Crusoe- I just wanted to send you a mega hug   as I haven't sat down at the pooter long enough to say what I wanted . I felt bad because while I was banging on about having a fab weekend you've been having a hard time. We were all thinking about you on Saturday, hun. I'm not sure if what I'm saying will help or not but I read your posts and know exactly where you're coming from with the 'is it ever going to be me?' feeling. I can so empathise. I think it's great to be positive as much as you can but I need to give in on my miserable days and accept that this IF lark is sometimes a whole truckload of horse poo, while at others it's bearable. (Mostly because of you lot.) When I give in and have a good old cry it somehow clears my system, and although fragile for a while I do somehow manage to move on. I have only had 2 cycles though, and after each I say to my dh "I don't know if I can put myself up for repeated failures" because I feel like it's me that's at fault, at which point he gently reminds me that it's a numbers game and it's not my fault, you just have to try till you get there. Our friends with their twins after 7 ivf's are testament to that. Not sure I could have the strength for that many goes but they have their twins. Nuff said...

The others have put it so well, I don't think I need to say the same thing over and over, (not sure I can say it as eloquently) but we're all here for you, feel just the same and are willing you on so so much. DH & I will have had a 4-5 month break since the last treatment and I feel a more rounded person as I've filled my life with things I like to do that aren't tx related. I hope you come to appreciate a bit of time off, it'll really fly by I promise! I had to wait a whole 2 yrs after my cancer op for ivf tx and it dragged so much, but at the same time I can hardly believe that's nearly 3 yrs ago already. You'll have a great Xmas and New Year and be raring to go for the next time. I'll still be cycling with you!! Oh, what positive thinking   I'm afraid I take the 'don't get your hopes up and be pleasantly surprised' approach, but whatever gets you through, do it! You'll be a lovely Mummy x

Lara- here's a poke in the eye for your chair of governors! They're obviously someone who's either lost no-one close or had no-one close. At least you can cherish the time you had with your Mum. Grrr... My Head says she allows one or two new initiatives every year and the rest go swiftly into the bin. Too many politicians and bureaucrats who think they know the best way to teach. Grrrr again! makes you want to take whatever time off you want to and sod the lot of 'em. Here's a hug for you, hun. xxx

RSMum- I'm sure you'll never be awkward with your dh, you sound far too nice! You'll be so happy to see him you won't stop talking I'm sure.

Hi to everyone else,hope you're all well and enjoying the October sunshine. 
Love
Giggly
xx

PS I just shouted the F word at a bossy miserable old bat who was directing traffic the wrong way down our road. I never swear loudly but she was so rude!   Brought out the worst in me! Anyone wanna fight?!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Lara- god your head sounds a right one!! Whats wrong with these people!! I would get a sick note from your doc..am sure he/she would give you one considering what you have been through and the IVF...Think of yourself hun and sod em! thats what I think anyway...  I have only told the girls in my office and asked them to keep it to their selves. I have chose not to tell my directors (all male  ) as dont want to be seen as the pain in bum woman..wrong I know as I know men and women should be treated equally but the facts are we arent and if I show weakenss am afraid it will reflect in my pay/bonus or promotion...Maybe Im wrong though and they would be symapthetic?? Who knows  

Giggly..what a great post..you always sound os upbeat and positive..so glad you all had a great time...wishing yo tons of luck for your next go... you deserve it xxx

Rsmum/debs..dont worry am sure all will be fine when your DH returns.. 

Snoop is much better today he ate some rice and is a little stronger thankfully...

Got my ultrasound tomorrow..so fingers crossed..hi to everyone else,

Love L xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages but I found out a little more information today which has made my blood boil and tears to flow.

I went to see the acting head to say I wasn't happy with what the Chair of Governors had written.  She said that on Friday he was replying with a "no" to my leave and that she had to say that it wouldn't be the right way to proceed for the school and for me.  I asked what would have happened if he'd said no and I went anyway, and was so shocked to find out that they'd take disciplinary action against me!!!!!!

I told her that personnel had said the decision was hers, she said that the Chair is our employer and he can fire any member of staff.  I said maybe he was against me going because he didn't know that it was a donor IVF and he thought I was going in term time because I wanted to.  I hadn't told him it was donor because I know that some people have strong opinions about it and didn't feel it was necessary.  Maybe I should.  

I'm reeling with the shock of it all, I've been in contact with my Union rep and am waiting for him to reply.  I'm going to write the Chair a letter explaining things when I've heard back from my rep.

Sorry its a me post, but I'm just amazed that this can happen.  I am a hard worker and am in early and leave late, join in out of school functions including weekends, I feel totally demoralised by this and hope the rep is on my side.

Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lara,
You poor thing. Your school's management sounds awful, and exactly what you don't need right now. I can barely believe it, my blood is boiling as I read this thread.   I thought teaching was supposed to be a caring career with caring people. What really gets me is that you've been upfront with them and kept them informed when you could so easily have just been signed off by the Doctor and they'd just have to deal with it. It makes me realise how lucky I've been with a very understanding Head and all my time off. I had 9 months off 2 yrs ago (almost 3 now actually), and then 2 weeks last academic yr for ivf, all fully paid. I was lucky in that being upfront with them was repaid by them looking after me, ensuring in the process that I'll be a loyal employee and not want to move schools and give a little extra when I can. The approach your school are taking will have the absolute opposite effect and you're more likely to just say 'up yours' and go off sick anyway, which doesn't help them at all!

In my opinion it has nothing to do with them whether it is donor tx or not and is none of their business, as tx could easily be delayed if you were using your own eggs as well. I'd tell them as little as possible from now on! You deserve better than this, I hope your union rep sorts them out. There's a teacher I know of who has been off sick for the past NINE YEARS, but seems to come back at the end of each term for a few days, thus ensuring they can't sack her for long term absence. She still has a full time job and, I believe, full pay. Personally I don't agree with what she's doing but I don't know the full story and can't really judge.  I do believe that it is very difficult to sack a teacher, it is more likely you get fed up and leave. Don't let them make you feel bad, you deserve so much better. 

Good luck with the Union rep- have you checked out the work issues thread? They might be able to help. 

Hugs and more hugs to you, hun.
Love
A Growling Gigglygirl          Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........
xx


----------



## crusoe

Morning everyone

I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK-YOU to everyone who has tried to lift my sagging spirits over the last few days.  I am starting to feel a little better and I have just arranged a hypnosis session. 
Although outwardly I have tried to maintain a positive attitude about tx I am not sure that deep down I actually believe it will be successful anymore. I have spoken to a hypnotherapist who has worked with patients having IVF before and she believes she can help me deal with some of the fears and stresses that I have. If it doesn't help it can't at least do any harm ( I hope) 
My DH is convinced the hypnotist is going to set me up with some kind of trigger word which everytime I hear I'll start barking like a dog or ripping all my clothes off!!!! We will see .....

RSMum - when is your FET? How many lovely frosties do you have?

Lara - your work situation sounds horrible. I think you have done the right thing contacting your Union. Presumably you work for a county council? I would be surprised if they do not have a policy for IVF. I work for Hertfordshire CC and am entitled to one week every year paid extra leave for IVF. I work for a Schools Library Service and term time is very, very busy for us but there has been no problem in me taking time off. I know this is not the same as teaching but even so. You are being fair to them by giving them notice of when you will be off so they can arrange cover. If you just went off sick they wouldn't have this prior warning but they would have to sort something out! Theysound really bl**dy minded to me - I hope you have the strength to fight them. I'm sure they don't have a leg to stand on. If you were having an operation they would let you take the time. This is no different really - just another form of medical treatment. GOOD LUCK!!!

Lesleyjane - hope your u/s goes well today....

Thinking of you all and thanking you all very much

Lots of love
crusoe
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Crusoe, I was just about to post to you when you posted.  I've been thinking of you for the last 3 days and I know you must be very upset.  I hope you're healing.  I read someone's post suggesting a second opinion or a fresh pair of eyes.  I know you're with the refund programme, although you can terminate that any time you wish to, but if you wanted to just put your mind at ease you might wish to get another opinion, perhaps even in this country?  Just a thought.  I have trust in the IM.  Sometimes we just need to re-affirm that trust as I did on Monday when I went to see the ARGC again as a follow-up.  They went right the way through what the IM had done and said, etc., and agreed with them, although Mr T at the ARGC doesn't believe in the Meosis test, the ARGC did agree it would tally with us not getting pregnant, etc. and is probably indicative of DP's sperm not being good quality.  They said it is a numbers game and after so many "hits" it should work - it's just a matter of time.  I'm glad I went to them.  They are going to treat me with steriods, BA and herparin again during the next cycle.  They said I was doing everything I can and the only thing they would suggest is "reduce stress".  They even said I wasn't overweight and hadn't been (I don't believe this though.)  So, it might help to just put your mind at rest to visit another new clinic, not necessarily abroad, just to see what they say.  Remember, they are only opinions anyway.  Nothing in this game is concrete it seems.  The hypnotherapaist won't make you bark like a dog!   I've managed to help many ladies have babies (I am a hypnotherapist) and I know hypnotherapy has helped many women with conceiviing and IVF.  I even use it myself for getting pregnant and I intend to use it for a natural, drug-free birth (hey, put your money where you mouth is AJ!)  It's a good idea, even to reduce stress and enhance relaxation.  If you want to email or call me with any questions you might have, let me know, only too willing to help you in preparation for your session.  Massive hugs.  We are right behind you and believe in you. xxxxx

Lara - appalled to hear your current situation.  Really angry for you.  How dare they, after all you've been through.  Where is the compassion?  So glad you've sort Union help.  I, if it were me, would go sick next time, as you can't afford to miss treatments, not emotionally, it means too much.  Tell them nothing.  Loyalty to these people is a waste of your efforts.  Be loyal to you and yours, put yourself first.  Your Head sounds power mad and totally unaware of other people's needs.  So sorry hun.  xxxxx

RS Mum - hope you're feeling better today?  Thinking of you.  You'll be super fit for et.  Sorry I haven't emailed or called - been up to my eyes in all sorts and bitten off too much at once I think.  Head down for the next few weeks, oh, and the gym and dancing.  xxxxxx

Love to you all, especially LesleyJane (thinking of you too), Giggles (always a smile) and Nikki   xxxxxx

Where is Roze?  Has anyone heard from her?  Or Jo (Earthe Kit?) xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, i just wanted to add something to what you said as it rang true for me - i also thought after my miscarriages and failed DIVF that maybe i wasnt believing that it would work - so i booked in for a session of kinseology (sp?) specifically to look at releasing barriers or blocks i mgiht be storing at an unconscious level.  It was a "strange experience", but I also needed to do something to make sure i was releasing myself from thoughts/feelings at whatver level, that was acting against my success.
I think hpynotherapy sounds excellent, and i found it very postiive to feel that i was doing as much as i could to help us - its good to trust your instincts and go with what you feel will help.
hugs to you

lara - your work sounds appaling - i am sure that they wouldnt have a legal leg to stand on with all of this - of course this doesnt help you been trapped in so much unfairness and stress.  It makes my blood boil for you - they know how much you have been through and that they dont have the sense or kindness to throw you some slack is inbelievable.  I would even perhaps contact a solicitor or ask a friend if you knwo someone in the legal field what your rights would be if they brought disciplinary action against you - my feeling is you could sue the pants off them for unfair dismassal - but try and get some legal advice ...
hugs and thoughts with you.

AJ - i love having your long posts again ..... yippeeeeeee......  i am so glad you went to argc, i agree with you, you have to cross and dot your own letters and not just expect the medical world to look after you.  I have earmarked the aj drug free birth experience!!!!

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## nats210

Hello

Sorry for the absence but I have been on my hols & then had a wedding to attend. I will apologise for anyone I have missed out but I have only managed to go back a few pages at work.

Crusoe - It has all been said i believe, I am so sorry things didn't come through for you both my heart goes out to you, a very brave lady. I think giving yourself sometime before trying again is a good idea & please never give up the hope of having your own baby, they are waiting for us we just haven't found them yet.

Lara - It makes me so angry that these people are able to cause so much upset when we have so much to contend with already. Try & stay calm & I am sure you will get the support from your union, you could always sign off from work with stress but from the sound of you this wouldn't be what you would want to do.
Stay positive and keep thinking of your appointment on friday & your new cycle. Take care

HEM - Wonderful news you must have been thrilled to see the heartbeat. 

Radnorgirl - thinking of you how are coping with your 2ww, everything crossed for you.

schmoo - wow that is quick but ouch o the prescription front. i just picked up my progynova & cyclogest & was expecting a bill but only paid £13.65 yippee for Boots.

Giggly - a big pat on the back for you for your 10km, you should be really proud of yourself

AJ - Wonderful posts, so pleased you had a positive appointment on Monday with ARGC. You are right we will all get there 1 day we just need to keep on trying.

Lesleyjane - Glad to hear Snoop is feeling better, it's so awful when they are poorly. best of luck with your ultrasound today glad to hear things are moving for you.

Well i start my progynova today & as long as the donor is ok we should be going out around the 17th Oct which is so soon. Starting to get excited & nervous, any tips for the next couple of weeks appreciated, did you change your diet much? I have now stopped the alcohol & only have the odd cup of tea, drink the water, upping the fruit intake, take the vitamins.  Did any of you have acupuncture in Marbella?

Love to all, take care of yourselves
love
Nat's


----------



## safarigirl

Dear nats - your diet sounds fine!!!  I was very relaxed about mine, ate well, and stopped drinking alcohol about two weeks before goingto ceram, and coffee a couple of days before the treatment!    To be honest i didnt do anyting that special.  I took my cues from JO (where are you?) who went to Poland and was fairly relaxed about her treatment. I had acupuncture on my first session at ceram, and would highly recommend it - there are good statistics around ivf and acu - to be honest i just couldnt afford it the second time (still got a bfp!) but had been doing it in London up until i flew out to ceram.  We are owed some bfp's to come rolling in real soon on this board!  So bring on the two week waits!

I meant to add to my other post how proud i was of my dh today.  we went for another scan this morning and as its at the EPU theres a mixture of people there - and when we came out of the scan (which showed bean had grown to 20mm and heartbeat thumping away) DH came out and sat quietly, no emotion on his face while we waited for the nurse to give us our report.  He told me afterwards he didnt want to show emotion (happiness) as he was worried about the couple next to us who looked like they were expecting bad news.  I was so proud of him having that level of compassion and thought for others as i have sometimes felt so desperate sitting there whilst other people are laughing over their scans .  We are going for another scan at 10 weeks - two weeks time (thank you nhs for been so nice to me) as this has been my fault line in miscarriages, so hoping for more growth and reassurace.  

We need an AJ roll call of when everyone is going for treatment, who is on two week wait etc, and i am personally going to cheer each and every one on ....


----------



## schmoo73

that is so lovely to hear that everything is going well with the pregnancy. Big hug to you & DH  

Hope there is no probs with Jo as she has taken her details off her signature at the bottom of her profile! 

Can't wait to be able to tell you when I am up for 2ww - hopefully not too long away if everything goes to plan!


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Back from our 'not planned' break and despite everything we had a lovely time. I even got a tan and put MORE weight on - that I really could have done without!

The cancelled transfer had a greater effect on us than we expected. We were both absolutely devastated. So we came to the decision that we still do want to be parents and are going to attend an adoption preparation course later this month - to see if we are suitable. After I miscarried this year we had approached our local council regarding this. We are too old to adopt a baby but may be able to adopt a child aged 2 or over. We both longed for a baby and DH really wasn't keen at the time, so it was a real surprise when he suggested we should change our path.

Again with a ME post - after all the support you have given to us as well, I've a nerve. Promise I'll catch with all the posts soon, I've missed you.

Lots of love
Misty C
xxxx 
[fly](*Radnorgirl/Helen * - lots of sticky's         x lots)[/fly]


----------



## hola69

Hi there everyone  

Lara..I'm shocked and totally appalled at your heads reaction..some peoples attitude to others disappoints me so much...I'm so sorry sweetheart that you are having to go through all this at a time you need so much support. I really hope that your union sorts you out. Am totally sure that you are legally entitled to time off for IVF..I read an article last week in a mag at the Hospital and am almost positive that you are..I think it was in the fertility mag  but not sure. I would seek legal advice if your union doesn't get you the answer..Try ringing citizens advice or someone? I'm so mad for you..i could ring her myself and have her told...good luck am thinking of you...xxx

Misty - so glad that you had a good break and are feeling better..dont you worry about a me post...thats what us ff's are for and we all  care about you so much... I really hope you get to adopt soon...have you thought of going abroad?? Just an idea  if you really want a newborn then it is allowable from abroad isn't it? I wish you lots of love and luck in your journey...xxxx

Radnorgirl..wishing you lots of love and luck..everything crossed for you xxx

Scmooh..hope you don't have to wait too long..thinking of you xxx

Safari girl..am so happy that everything is ok for you ..your Dh sound very sweet and kind..have a very Happy and healthy pregnancy xxxx

nats..wishing you lots of luck for your treatment..fingers crossed..xxx

Crusoe..i think hypnotherapy sounds great idea...you got me thinking now...I rang about acupuncture today after hearing such good things..Its expensive though!! I had two quotes one clinic said I would need 8 weeks treatment 4 before and 4 after at £38 per sess. The other offers a half hour massage and acupuncture at £30 per session but reccomend 3 months treatment..either way its bit pricey..Am wondering which is best hypnotherapy or acupuncture? also all the clinics I rang had treated women for IVf with their own eggs none for egg donation..don't know if that matters But does acupuncture work as well if its not your own eggs?? sorry for rambling... Good luck Crusoe and tons of hugs xxx

AJ - have you ever used hypnotherapy for ladies with egg donation? what are your thoughts on this? SO glad that your 2nd opinion echoed what IM had said..bet that has made you feel much better and more positive...Makes you laugh how they all say 'reduce stress' though..i worry about not being stressed..so am stressed    I think I'm going to try meditation and then either the acupuncture or hypno...wishing you tons of love and luck...


Hi to giggly gal... 

Well had my scan today and hoorah   all the pesky cysts have gone..so thats a huge relief...

Love to you all,

Hugs 

Lesley xxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 

sorry that this is yet another quick post 

lara - your head sounds power mad and completely lacking in empathy- i hope you get a break and some support soo you can really do without this right now - i mean what are they trying to do push you into the sickness procedures 

safarigirl - so happy for you and your dh sounds like a real treasure 

Lesley - glad your scan was good news 

rsmum - hope your cold is better

misty - we are also looking at adoption and to be honest i feel as tho a weight has been lifted from me - I think the process brings its own challenges but the rewards are wonderful 

helen good luck for your 2ww fingers & Toes XXX

AJ - you always sound so positive - i want YOU to hypnotise me and make me feel like you do 

giggly - 10k is fantastic you must be really proud of yourself - i did 3k today ( altho it was rough country and muddy ) well done !!

Crusoe - everybody has said things so well and so eloquently that all i can say is that i am truly sorry that you are going thru this sadness. it is grief, pain, disappointment and anger and nobody can say how you should feel or how to behave. this is your grief and it is hard but it has to be worked thru. I think the worst thing about IF is that it takes away your choices and power to make decisions. When i have been very low, my answer was always to make plans, and look forward, but with BFN no 4 i couldn't do it and decided on a complete break for my own sake and so that when i did make decisions, they would be rational and balanced. I hope you will feel able to do whatever you can to go easy on your self, have a massage, try hypno, acu, nice food and if you want to, a few glassess of vino. You asked how do you keep going thru repeated disappointments - and to be honest i don't know but we do because we all believe that one day somehow, some way it will happen and we will have our children - and I truly believ that this is true for you, me and all the other lovely ladies here - its just not fair that you go thru so much to get there - ithinking of you xx 

hi to minime bluebell vayre and sandy


Well its official its my 40th birthday today - I am now a naughty fourty. Its been great, lovely meal, flowers, diamond ring !!!!!!!!!!!!!!, lots of smellies, choccies, cd's etc etc 

I have also had blood tests from gp and apparently i am not menopausal - FSH was 9.5 BUT this was not day 3 as i have no idea when day 3 is anymore and still no sign of AF 
Its now going into the fourth month - Gp said 'are you bothered?' i wanted to reply 'do i look bovvered' but simply said 'err yes i think i am  ' 

anyway bye for now 
love caseyXX


----------



## Lorri

Hi Everyone,
Sorry for being so absent for so long, but so much has been going on. I am moving house tomorrow after which I am making the big decision about which clinic! Gave all my drugs away last month, which was pretty therapeutic as it definitely meant that I was not having ICSI again, except with donor.

Casey - Happy Birthday ! Me too today, however I am an ancient 42 today. Just got back from a curry, totally knackered after packing all day (well watching the packers!). I got a diamond ring on my 40th too, but got the earrings to match for my 42nd today (something for you to anticipate maybe?). 

Lara - Your work situation is totally unfair. Have you considered getting signed off by your GP ? You must feel so stressed by it all.

Crusoe - I am so very sorry to read your news.

I am still learning all your names, so forgive me for not doing a longer post. I have had too much wine in any case. 

I lose my internet connection tonight, so won't be back on for a while.

May all your dreams come true, very soon xx


----------



## nats210

Hi

Lesleyjane so pleased your scan went well any idea when you can get out to AV?

Casey & Lorri belated birthday congratulations.

Misty Pleased to see you are moving forward with plans, i feel it always helps to have a back up plan.

AJ your inbox is full & I can't im you.

Love to all
Nats


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Casey and Lori - Happy Birthday!!

Safari-girl - Ahhh...that brought a tear to my eye. What a lovely, sensitive DH you have. I understamd as we have also been in that stuation and it is hard to watch others happiness, when you feel like your heart has been ripped out. Lovely post and so pleased for you both. You deserve this happiness.

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Lesley - i just wanted to answer your query on acu.  I saw an acupuncturist before going for treatment - it helps get your blood flow going, your lining develop as well as make your body as much in sync as possible to recieve the egg.  I would highly recommend it if you can afford it.  If you live in london i can give you the details of the person both AJ and I use (he works from Harley street a few times a week, and i cant recommend him enough)  Daniel has never pressurised me to have treatment and usually he would see me once a month, usually at time of af to help "clear out everything" - about two months before going for treatment i would see him around every 2-3 weeks.  I think I had three sessions in all before going to Ceram for this treatment.  Dont stress about having to buy a huge bundle of sessions, a couple will definately help you - if you were usuing your own eggs i would say go every two weeks, but acu can definately help with ED as well.

Lorri i'm 43 i figure my Dh owes me some diamonds by the sounds of it!!!
Casey welcome to the fabulous forties ....

Misty glad you and Dh have a plan to put in action .... it really does help and glad to have you back posting


----------



## babybliss

AJ London said:


> Where is Roze? Has anyone heard from her? Or Jo (Earthe Kit?) xxxxxx


In answer to AJ London, Hi!!! I would like to say I was with Roze in Isida, we met up. I too would like to know how she's doing. We had embie transfer the same day, I test tomorrow (gulp), not looking good at all, don't ask..
Sorry to butt in, haven't posted here for a while, love BabyblissXXX


----------



## Lara B

Hi Everyone

Babybliss, hope tomorrow brings you some good news.

Safarigirl, I'd love to find an accupuncturist here that isn't part of a Chinese Herbalists, I've not managed to find one yet.

 to Casey and Lorri, hope you've had a great day.

Misty, great to hear you had a good time away, and that you've made some decisions.  I honestly didn't realise that you couldn't adopt a baby after a certain age, how cruel.  

Thanks for all your messages of support about my work situation.  I've emailed the Rep but not heard from him yet.  I really wish I hadn't been so honest and then could have gone off sick - it didn't cross my mind that I'd have such problems.  Have my downreg injection tomorrow - not looking forward to it because I'm not sure if the dr is capable of delivering it. 

Love to everyone else I've not mentioned.

Lara xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

what a rainy day ...just got drenched walking snoop..he does appreciate it tho bless him xx

Safari girl..many thanks for your advice on the acu..I did think that they are guiding me for IVF and not egg donatio..think I will do as you say and have 2/3 goes before to relax me...I will propbably got o one near me as London too far..but thanks...hope your ok..xxxx

Casey and Lori..very happy birthday...diamonds eh   xxx

Hi to Nats and Bel..hope alls well with you xxx Nats..havent got my date as yet but my donor should be ready in 2.5 weeks and then 2.5 weeks for us to be ready so hopefully mid Nov....My first donor choice had cysts and couldnt proceed, but at least I got matched quickly again...xx

Casey..are you not having anymore tX then? Good luck and lots of love for adoption xxx

Roze and babyliss...good luck and everything crossed for you xxxx

Hope everyone is ok and hi to those I havent mentioned,


Love Lesley xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Happy birthday to the birthday girls, Casey & Lorri! Hope you've both had a great time.

Lesleyjane- it's tipping it down here too, and my dog's indoors! Snoop's a lucky boy... Good luck for November xxx

Roze and Babyliss- all the best for a fab result, will be crossing all extremities.      

Safarigirl- so glad all looks good for you, keep those embies snuggly! I know what you mean about the scanning waiting area. Would you believe the waiting area for my oncology appointments is in the same area as the maternity waiting area, and right next to the 3 month scan office? It's ok now it's less raw (I still go to chemo clinic for check ups tho as I feel I belong better there than I do in the gynae dept) but honestly, they put no planning into that one! Bless your dh for being so sensitive, it shows a certain level of understanding that so many people just don't get. 

Lara- I was hoping you'd had a better couple of days. Your union rep could do with a bit of a kick up the bum- have you thought of ringing your union's Head Office? I'm sure you can contact an 'expert' there and it might alleviate some of your worries. Hope you haven't resorted to slapping your horrible acting Head or Chair of Governors yet. Just send me round!      Here's a hug.  

Crusoe- Hope this week's been o.k. Thinking of you. xxx Hypnotherapy sounds interesting.

Misty- glad you had a nice break and have some plans. Thanks again for sponsoring me. I'm really sorry things didn't work out with this last cycle, hun. xx

Hi to all the other lovelies!

Bit of a 'me' moment, I'm afraid. Our next cycle is iin Oct half term, and we were just told the donor's period is 4 days early, which means we will have tx the day we arrive in Greece. It also means DH has to go to Athens for a day trip between now and then for a little 'sample' because we were planning to do that when we got there. I was looking at the idea of frozen transport but it looks like from the responses I had the cost is huuuuuuuuuge. So, he's off to Athens for the day the weekend before we go for the tx.  The problem for me is that I'm due to run the Great South Run (10 miles) the day before we fly, which means ET will be the day after. I really think running 10 miles then flying to Greece and having ET may be too much in just over 24 hrs and not a good idea for a successful outcome. We were banking on 3-4 days for me to chill a bit before the ET after the run. Feel really gutted as have been training for this for several weeks and aiming at it since the beginning of the summer, plus I've got sponsorship money from people and don't want to let them down. Maybe they would be happy to donate to Macmillan anyway as I did the 10km last weekend, but I feel really bad. I'll also have to make an excuse that I've got a bug or something as I can hardly say "ooh, my IVF dates have moved!" Oh well. Onwards and upwards as my Pa says... It'll be worth it when we get a bfp!   We can but hope ...

Here's to lots of bfps and healthy babbas for everyone, be they adopted, home grown or lab hatched...  All within the next year, please, Mrs BFP Fairy.  

Love to all
Giggles
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Roze and Babybliss - all the very, very best of luck for testing   

Lara - CANNOT believe what you are going through - it is absolute cr*p! ..hope the rep sorts things out sharpish - also is there any way you could get giggly sent round  she sounds like she'd sort a few things out!

Giggles - so sorry to hear about your dates mucking you about..I'm sure your sponsors would be happy to donate anyway, especially as it was only last week that you did that other run......


You're all making me think about acu now - but with not very long at all to go   not sure I'll get my act together..finding it hard to be relaxed though unless I'm stomping through the hills without a care in the world - 

Lesley - I was out in it   today too but absolutely soaked and a huge grin on my face..  I know..by the way, what are you having for dinner tonight?  I've been getting into grilled sardines and steamed veg and jacket pots..yum yum..


D X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lara - so sorry to hear of your problems at work. I am just fuming on your behalf!  Sadly, I have learned from bitter experience that honesty is not necessarily the best policy when it comes to IVF and work, it seems to bring out the worst in people, including deep routed prejudices and misconceptions (no pun intended). 

I did take informal legal advice at one stage, and it may well be possible to argue their attitude towards you constitutes sex discrimination, on the basis that woman require more time off for IVF treatment than men, but I never persued it any further. I'm sure that you will find help and support on the work issues board.

Babybliss - the very best of luck for testing tomorrow! 

Helen - when do you test hun? Sorry I have lost track.

Safarigirl - what a lovely DH you have! Great new on the scan. So pleased for you! 

Lorri - good to hear from you and happy Birthday! 

Casey - happy Birthday to you too!   Welcome to the fabulous 40s!

MistyC - great to hear that you have made new plans and that you enjoyed your holiday.

Gigglygirl - 10km! Well done!  Very impressed! 

RSMUM - I think that I am catching your cold! Atchoo! Hot toddies for both of us!  I think that it is the change in the weather it is absolutely   here today.

Lesleyjane - good to hear the scan went well and that Snoops is recovering.

Nats - Wow! 17th! Things are really moving fast for you. Good luck!

Schmoo - it all seems to be moving along for you too!

AJ - I just love your posts! Good to hear that you found your follow up at the ARGC useful. I have a lot of faith in them and after my BFNs there, decided to move on to DE on the basis that if they couldn't get me pregnant with my own eggs, no one else could.

Crusoe - thinking of you hun.

Sabina - I hope that your tx is going well in SA.

Hello to Chris (when doe the mag article come out?) Vayre, Bluebell, Marina, Dawn, Roz, Meerkat, Cecily, Bel, janeup, Becca, Clara Rose, Dianne, boakie, B123, Beki, Nikkiank, jemimaa, Weeble, tinaK, OT, sandyW, Purplechick, Yonny,  Mini-me, Ruth, and anyone else that I have missed!

Jo - hope that you are OK?

No real news from me, just popping the Progy and waiting to here from IVI....

Jules
xxx


----------



## babybliss

Wow guys I am overwhelmed by your good wishes. Sorry to delay the awful moment but dh had to work early today and we decided to leave the dreaded moment until tomorrow then we can cry into each others hankies and all that! If it's bad news....
Thank you to a bunch of VERY special people  , BabyblissXXX
PS spoke to Roze and will get her permission before I post anything about herX


----------



## nats210

Hi
Just wondered if someone could help with a quick question regarding progynova. i am currently taking 2mg a day waiting for the call to increase. Do you just take another day's pill? the packet I have looks like the pill, 1 tablet a day in a specific order.  now worried I might not be takingthe right stuff.

babybliss everything crossed for you tomorrowx

nats
x


----------



## Marina

Hi Nats

I used progynova, was told to take 2 mg tablets a day to start with, but my pills were in 1 mg doses, so I had to take 2 pills, then I was told to up them 4 then 6, but yes, you just pop out as many as the dose is, ie, if 2mg pills take 1, then 2 if 4mg, and so on, hope this helps.

Marina


----------



## safarigirl

Nats - i have had those progynova as well - yes focus on the mg you need to take a day and ignore the days!  What you might want to do is remember when you start a packet (write it down) as i have had some scary moments not remembering if i had taken it!  (That stuff makes your brain mushy i'm sure - i'm talking about not remembering taken it within a 5 minute period of taking it!!!!) and the way i know if i have taken it is to count the remaining tablets in the packet!!!


----------



## nats210

Phew
Many thanks looks like I am already being affected on 2mg, paranoia setting in.
Just been in contact with an acupuncturist in spain who will hopefully work
wonders on my nerves at the time.
xx

happy weekends all
x


----------



## safarigirl

babybliss good luck for your result tomorrow - please tell roze i am thinking about her as well and wishing her the best ....
both in my thoughts, and everything as usual crossed for both of you


----------



## RSMUM

or you could do what I do - I draw up my own calender and write on each day which meds I have to taek and cross them off - it's the only way I can remind myself what I have to do - also it's been an easy source of reference when I've needed to check back what I did each go..do the Progy make you go  ? they make me really zippy and kind of giddy - but then maybe I'm just like that normally    

Babybliss n' Roze..thinking of you both 

Radnorgirl - how are you holiding up?

D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ya peeps!
Best of luck to Babybliss and Roze, thinking about you today xx

As for remembering to take pills, I have to take a few each day and have often got in a pickle! When we do a tx I use one of those 'granny packs' for taking pills, with Mon, Tues, Weds etc on them! They have neat slidey slider things inside so you can divide your pills up into the time of day you want to take them. And the pack I bought (£8 from Boots) has a separate little box for each day so you can take just that day's tablets with you and off you trot! I would be lost without it as I'm very dippy at the best of times and on an ordinary day can never remember if I've taken my thyroxine or not!!

RSMum- thanks v much for your IM, will try to reply over the weekend if I get a chance. Bet you're not that giddy normally! If you are , you're in good company... 

Got a call from my Doc in Athens who has said go ahead with my run, and if anything it will be beneficial to tx! She told me not to even consider cancelling so I guess I have to take Doctor's orders!    She said since I've been in training for it my body is used to doing the running, plus it's not like I'm using my own eggs, or doing the run after ET. If it suits us we can also delay ET until day 5 and transfer blasts, so that's worth considering. So, got to hit the road this weekend and make sure I'm totally ready so I don't get too knackered on the day.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. 
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Special hi to the ladies from last weekend.  One week closer now, Izzy!


----------



## schmoo73

keeping everything crossed for you Babybliss & Roze, can't wait to hear your news         

Hugs

Schmoo
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Ladies

Sorry for not posting for a while - I am been lurking and reading everything that has been going on.

It is now 9 days post et of 3 day old embryos. I am totally convinced that this cycle has not worked. I have AF type pains for the last couple of days otherwise no symptoms at all.

Helen
xx


----------



## babybliss

Well you sweet angels out there, I am in shock and I have a  .
I really can't believe it. I was so certain it wasn't. I never, ever thought I'd be able to put that icon up...I also saw other girls and often felt very envious. So to all those still waiting, don't give up hope, it is so hard though...I will contact you individually gradually loads of love Babybliss (when i'm over the shock!) And thank you, thank you, thank you for all the kind thoughts and messages...XXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Kaja

I am thrilled to be the first to congratulate youon your BFP

  

Brilliant news

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Babybliss, I want to be one of the first to send you a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, may you stay blissfully on  , and have a smooth and wonderful pregnancy.

Love and hugs

Lara xx


----------



## safarigirl

babybliss - how wonderful - let the bpf's roll in!!!!!  Big congrats to you and your DH- wonderful to read this on a saturday morning ....

Radnorgirl you sound just like me during the tWW! I had exactly that, some af pains  (for 2 days) and absolutely nothing else.  I cant tell you the messages i texted to AJ and Jo at that time as i went dippy.  Dont give up!!!!  To be honest the last part of the 2WW is the worst, in the beginning you are really positive, and then self doubt creeps in - its normal what you are expeiriencing and if you want any advice, thoughts just IM me and i am here for you

HEM - everything okay, havnt heard from you in awhile?


----------



## schmoo73

babybliss - congratulations on the BFP, what wonderful news!

Helen, good luck with your test sending you lots of                

schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

FANTASTIC news Babyliss !!!!  Well done !  Looking forward to seeing you on the Bumps and Babies thread !  Really happy for you.  Enjoy every moment.    

GOOD LUCK to you too Helen  

Love to everyone else and enjoy the rest of the weekend,

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Marina

Well Done Babyliss congratulations on your       

Marina


----------



## hola69

Hooray ...well done babyliss.....    

Radnorgirl..wishing you tons of love and luck...

Hi to everyone else cant stop as cooking monkfish..yum yum..in a skillet with garlic, fresh basil, vine tomatoes, olive oil and red onions...cooor..cant wait..and for after..strawberry cream cakes... 

Will post properly tomorrow...

Love to everyone..

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Babybliss

 fantastic news    fantastic news    fantastic news   
I am so, so happy for you and DH.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## HEM

Hi everyone and thanks Sarfarigirl for asking about me.

Well things haven't been that good, on Tuesday was admitted to hospital with a massive bleed and a suspected miscarriage, and was told to expect the worse.  I kept saying to the nurse it is not over til the fat lady sings and she hasn't sung yet.  A friend fetched my medication into hospital even though the nurse really could not see the point, but I said I was pregnant until the scan said otherwise.  When DP left ( poor thing was in a terrible state) I must have chanted to myself for at least an hour Positive Mind Attitude which I whave been chanting to myself all the way through the treatment.  The scan came and the baby heart beat was there and we were totally shell shocked.  The sonographer (spelling not quite right there) said thatthere was a 2.8 cm X .8 cm area of blood which would either be asborbed by the body or would come away. I was sent home on Wednsday but in again on Thursday afternoonas the bleeding started again and I passed a clot or something. Scan again Friday morning our precious baby was still there it's heart beat and had grown 2 mm in two days.

I am having bedrest and there is talk I might give up work ( our baby is far too precious) - after typing this I am off to bed again

Congratulations to Babyblliss  and I will read what I have missed some time soon.  

Helen xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Helen sorry to hear that you are having a completely stressful week - take care, and keep with the bedrest.

Schmoo x


----------



## RSMUM

Babybliss- MASSIVE congrats!What a wonderful surprise!   

HEM- Hang in there - so sorry to hear you'e been going through all this hell - but VERY inspired by your strength - your story sounds very similar to Bluebell's - and her little Ria is here bright as a button by the sounds of things! Just out of curiousity - how many embies did you have put back?So, so pleased that the heartbeat was strong you were able to prove them all  wrong..thinking of you.

Radorgirl - thinking of you too..getting close now - it's hell isn't it? This last week is the worst I think.

Well, DH got back - very jeglagged but it's lovely to have him here - there were 25 red roses on my doorstep on Friday - I had no idea why - turns out we've been together 25 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        -


----------



## Lara B

HEM - sorry you're having to go through all these ups and downs at the moment.  Good news that the little one is still going strong and getting bigger by the day.  Keep up the bedrest and enjoy being waited on.

RSMUM - your story was so nice, I bet you were cheered by the lovely roses, happy anniversary.

As for me, had the downreg injection on Friday.  The doctor took his time but did it smoothly and I was so relieved.  Another hurdle jumped.

Lara xx


----------



## safarigirl

HEM - you rest up and look after yourself , definately get signed off work for awhile - good for you on inisiting on medication and a scan .... what a little fighter you have there .... and so so so pleased to see that htere is a heartbeat and even better growth ....  (Ifyou need to talk just im me)

Lara - i remember your nightmare with the injection last time, glad that it was sorted out for you - things really start speeding up once you start the medication!!!!

RSMUM - almost your time to go to ceram - wonderful about the roses ... special man your dh

big hello to everyone else 

babybliss any news on roze?


----------



## janeup

Babybliss - that is so wonderful! just read your post after i sent you a PM.  Really really thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

HEM- so sorry to hear you've been through the mill. Good for you, sticking to your guns. Hope to catch up with you soon, you know where I am if you want a chat. Will be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes.

Congrats, Babyliss. All the best for a happy healthy pregnancy.  

LesleyJane- I don't like fish but you just sold that to me!! Sounds yummy...

Lara- Good news about your injection, when's your tx? Will we be cycle buddies I wonder? Hope things have settled down a bit at work for you. xxx

RSMum- What a lovely surprise- 25 years! Congratulations! Must be nice to have him home.

Radnorgirl- Best for luck for week 2.   

Been on a 10.5 mile run today and am pooped, but still mowed the lawn and did loads of housey chores. Need my bumps felt as am ready for bed now at 7.45pm!! Note to self- don't do so much!

Hope everyone's had a good weekend,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

wow giggly that made me tired just reading that post  , i could certainly do with more exercise!!!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

wowo giggly you sound so energetic...  I ve had a long walk with mr snoop and DH today but we stopped off for apint on the way back and some crisps..bt naughty but hey its sunday    Have now got bright red cheeks and am shattered too...

Debs/Rsmum..lovely flowers   Many Congrats..I got some too yesterday which are lovely from DH bless him...

Hem, gosh sounds like you have had a tough time..thinking of you and lots of love  xxxxx

Well off for a bath now..love to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## nats210

Morning.

Sounds like a busy wekeend for all.

babybliss Congratulations on your BFP I am so pleased for you, have a happy & healthy pg.

Lesleyjane can I come round for dinner sounds wonderful.

Giggly you put me to shame, i really should start using my gym membership that costs me a small fortune every month. great news they advise you carry on with your run.

Hem Good for you so pleased you saw the heartbeat you have a reall fighter there. Bed rest for you, i would insist on staying put, time to watch all those films you have missed out on.

Debs aww how lovely 25 roses. not long for us now!

Lara So pleased your jab went well i assume you will be starting soon?

Radnorgirl this week I am sure will go oh so slowly but hang in there we are all praying for a positive.

hello to all, have a good week.
Nats
x


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM...... 25 red roses ..... how lovely that must have looked on your lovely country cottage doorstep.  You DH is such a wonderful geezer.

HEM hang in there.  Yes, I had exactly the same as you.  My bleeding carried on for 16 weeks but I have Ria, who is fine.  If you look on Abroadies Bumps and Babies there are loads of women who had bleeding and whose pregnancies continued.  It is sooooo terrifiying though and I really feel for you.  Every time you go to the loo you are terrified of what might be there ! Take it easy and yes, have time off work.  Thinking of you loads.  I am sure things will be fine.  The fact that your littel embue survived that 1st bleed seems to mean that the bleeding is not affecting him / her, so I am sure things will be fine for you.  My bleeding was like Niagara Fall at times (sorry girls, TMI), and, like you, I was convinced on many occasions that I had miscarried, but it wasn't the case !  Big hugs from me.

Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Congratulations Babybliss...hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Well my news is that we are going for another cycle at the Ceram at the end of November. Ruth has found us a donor!! Let's hope it's 5th time lucky!! 

Love and luck to all,

Bel,x


----------



## radnorgirl

Today I am meant to go for a blood test but I did not go. It felt like it would be rubbing salt in the would - paying £90 to be told something that I already know. I did a pee stick and it  was a bfn. 

I will keep taking the meds for a couple more days and do another pee stick but deep inside I know that it is not going to change.

Feeling very sad and incredibly low

Sorry for the "me" post but right now I am unable to see beyond my own sadness.

Helen
x


----------



## Bel

Helen,

So sorry to read your post. I know how you must be feeling and just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you. Sending you lots of strength to get through this horrible time. 

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## crusoe

Radnorgirl ... my heart goes out to you - I know just how you feel. Sending you a huge hug.

Bel - great news on your donor. I sincerely hope it is 5th time lucky for both us, with you leading the way in November and me following you closely in January. Surely it must be our turn soon ....

Love to all
Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

Radnorgirl     - so very sorry to hear your news, and sending you love and thoughts ....


----------



## HEM

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts

Bedrest still for me 

Thanks Bluebell for your words of encourgement - I think Nigara Falls it very apt

Our thoughts are it may have been the 2nd embryo coming away - though no one will ever know

Back to bed ...... speak soon

Helen xxxxx


----------



## sandyw

Helen 

Am so so sorry - am thinking of you and sending much love 

Sandy


----------



## janeup

Radnorgirl - I am so so sorry about your news.  A really big big hug to you.  Your time will come.  It really will.   

Hem - I hope things are okay.  Get plenty of rest!


----------



## nats210

Radnorgirl I am so sorry this can be so cruel at times.

Bel Another brave lady, great news a donor has been found may all your dreams come true in nov.

nats
x


----------



## Lara B

Helen, just wanted to send you a big cyberhug  , sorry the news wasn't what you wanted.

Love Lara xx


----------



## JR68

HI guys

I'm sorry to gatecrash but just wondered if anyone would be able to help me.  My history is 1 ICSI with dp's sperm - no fertilisation.  DP stopped making sperm moved to ds.  1IUI - positive pregnancy lost at 5 months due to chromosome problem.  3 more natrural DIUI's - all -ve 1 DIUI with clomid - -ve 1 IVF but poor response to drugs changed to IUI yet another -ve.  I've been told to try the short protocol and of course I am hoping against hope that I respond but have been looking at  overseas for treatment and was wondering how you went with DE and DS or even donor embryo - is anyone trying either of these options please?  If so where is the best place to go and how long is a normal waiting list time?

Thanks

JR68


----------



## Ms Minerva

Huge congratulations to Babybliss!          

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi all,

radnorgirl...so sorry hun..sending you tons of love and hugs and thinking of you...xxxx

Hi JR68 - there are loads of links to clinics abroadies on the site for treatment outside the uk, have a good read through all the links and at peoples experiences and am sure this will be of help to you. Im going to Altra Vita in moscow for egg donation and am just waiting to start. Have got my donor and am ready to go.. wishing you lot sof love and luck and a big WELCOME!  

Had an awful day at work..hate my job sometimes as it s so flamin stressful..Im very overworked and a staff member down as had to make a redundancy as directors made me...anyway one of the girls sent me an email for a customer with another customers name in the title. I should have noticed but am so busy overlooked it. Anyway the buyer replied to me and didnt even pick up on it and was lovley. But then one of the girls in our head office must have mailed it to one of our directors asking was it a mistake..why she couldnt ask me I dont know..obviously wanting to stir it..Anyway he replied to her and the buyer cc me in saying 'Yes it shouldnt be that in the title and why on earth Lesley has done that i dont know!!!!' I was fuming and upset..This director has only been with us for 5 months Ive been at the co for 5 years and have never been humiliated like that before. So I mailed the girl who sent it to him saying  'thanks'. Then I mailed the director and all he had cc'd in saying ' unfortunatley Im human and sometime can make a mistake! sorry!'..I havent had a reply..might be sacked tomorrow    The girl who sent it me by mistake feels awful bless her and sent a mail to everyone saying not to have a go at me as it was her fault..told her she didnt have to do that..Why are people so mean and how silly and over reactive was all that..HONESTLY! they want to try having a real problem!!

Sorry to go on but just needed to vent... 

Anyway nice news is my donor is perfect for us my ultrasound is perfect and we are ready to go..yahoo...

Love to all,

Lelsey xxx


----------



## larkles

Helen-so sorry to hear your news, hope you feel strength to carry on-it's really hard I know   

Thinking of you

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen - so very sorry to read your news. Sending you big hugs 

HEM - I hope that the bleeding stops soon and that you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.

Bel - good news that you have a donor lined up.

JR68 - welcome to the Abroadies! I'm sure that you will find all the help and support that you need here. Good luck with your treatment, whatever you decide to do.

RSMUM - 25 roses, how romantic! I'm sure that you must've been a child bride to be married that long!  

Lara - glad that the injection went well this time. Good luck with your treatment.

Hello to everyone else, love and luck to us all,

Jules
xxx


PS Aww. Lesley, just seen your post. Some people are just evil and mean   hope that it is true that what comes around goes around or whatever and that their Karma is just in tatters!


----------



## babybliss

My Dear friend and encourager Helen, Radnorgirl, I am sending the most enormous, tight, hugs to you.    
Don't give up, there is always hope. Life is certainly cruel and unfair sometimes and we don't know why. My thoughts and prayers are with you, keep in touch.
Babybliss 

PS my e-mail box is down, not sure why, so hope no messages I've missed there.


----------



## nats210

Lesleyjane sorry you had a bad day at work but on the positive side fabulous news about your donor, when will you be going. how exciting.

Just booked my scan for Thursday & next Monday to check on linings, can someone give me an idea of where I should be, will be cd 10 & 14.
many thanks an excited & nervous nats.x


----------



## schmoo73

just had my scan - no follicles or cysts growing, but my lining is 8mm and I am on day 5 of my cycle, don't know if this will cause me a problem, I have sent an email to IVI asking if I can start the progy - i have to say that they progesterone capsules they gave me have worked very well, sorry for tmi but i have a very heavy AF, and when I used to have AF I would only get cramping on the 1st day, but I am still getting it...!

Will let you know what they decide.

Schmoo x

P.S. good luck nats210 with your scan's - sorry can't help with your answer


----------



## safarigirl

nats i cant give you an exact answer on your lining, but once they get it they will either up your medication if they think it needs some more, or keep you where you are with the medication.  I know for transfer they are looking at over 8 (this is not absolutely factual but sort of what i remember) .... dont worry too much, the drugs are doing their work and it will be fine .....  i think if i remember around that day my lining was around 6 i think, and by transfer it was over 9 - somethng like that, it does grow quite rapidly at the end as well, i think a mm or so every day!


----------



## buster24

hello ladies was wondering if i could join yous. I am going to Istanbul for IVF in Feb. I have had 4 ivf at Glasgow the last in June got a BFP the sadly M/C. so decided i would go abroad, so of i went after down reg here to Istanbul in July. First scan they discovered i had bilateral hydrosalpinges and treatment was cancelled. They could not believe i had been getting treatment here with these still in place and were 98% sure why i had the fails and the M/C. So i  returned home, and got appointment at the clinic who carried out my IVF, and surprisingly they said they could not see hydros and after a few weeks basically writ me off i was so angry and upset i never wanted to blame anyone i just wanted these tubes removed so i can carry on this fertility nightmare. So plan B i got my GP to refer me to a local gyn and i went to See him last week, he was lovely and guess what i do have huge hydros    . So i am going in within the next few weeks to  get them    . I am then planning to down reg in January and returning to Istanbul to the lovely Dr urman about the 12th Feb. but time is not going fast enough for me.


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies.  Haven't read any of the posts but wanted to say hi to you all and to say I'm thinking of you all......especially Radnorgirl, RS Mum, Nats, Ms Minerva, Safarigirl, Nikki, Misty, A&E, Earthe Kitt, and anyone else having treatment/had treatment.  Not too well myself and have taken on too many plates to spin, so please forgive me not paying attention to you all.  Love and hugs, and catch you all soon,  AJ xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Awww AJ hun, sorry that you are feeling poorly, hope you are better soon.

Welcome to Buster24!

Schmoo - the scan sounds fine to me! I had a heavy AF after the progesteron too, bit of a shock as I'm no longer used to them.

Babybliss - hope that you are still on   I will keep an eye on you on the Bumps thread. 

Nats - good luck for your scans.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
I wrote a post yesterday and it seems to have disappeared! So either I was a numpty and I deleted it or the server has eaten it... Reckon I'm a numpty tho.  

Anyway, congrats to Babybliss.     

Helen/Radnorgirl- so sorry you didn't get the bfp we were all hoping for for you. Hope you're holding up o.k. 

Welcome to Buster - you sound like you've been through the mill, but with your hydros gone it sounds like you could be lucky soon. Best of luck in Istanbul. 

Welcome also to JR68, hope your stay here is a short one.

Bel- great news about your donor. Not long to wait now.

LesleyJane- sorry to hear you've been having a mare at work, hope today was better. Good news that things on the tx front look good.

Schmoo- we may well be cycle buddies! Best of luck to you xxx

Nats- you too, good luck for your cycle xxx

Lara- I think that may be 4 of us cycle buddies! If I'm right- you, me, Schmoo and Nats. Anyone else?

HEM-hope you're ok and putting your feet up. I wish tv was a bit better for you at the mo tho- there's not much on, is there?!

AJ- sorry to hear you're not well, sending you a hug.  

Mrs Minerva- hi!

Anyone got the teen pg prog on? Britain's youngest Mums and Dads I think it is. I can't help but feel sorry for them but pls can we have a little of the old babydust round here?!  Got the Ofsted inspector in our dept on Thurs so have been planning my lesson, mostly finished now. Hate being inspected- grrrr!  Bit knackered after my long run on Sun, will be glad when the training is over now.

Love to all, sorry haven't mentioned everyone.
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

spoke to IVI and they want me to have another scan on monday to make sure the lining has gone as 8mm is too thick, hopefully AF will have stopped by then - never had it like this before as you said Jules, it takes you by surprise when you aren't used to them!  So fingers crossed for then!

Would be lovely to have cycle buddies.

Speak to you all later

Schmoo x


----------



## babybliss

Hi quite a few of you have sent Roze kind wishes and asked after her. She sends everyone her Best Wishes, she is thinking of you and wanted me to pass on the WONDERFUL news of her        We were recovering in adjacent beds and both got lucky. I recommend Isida!
BabyblissX
quote author=babybliss link=topic=68899.msg940081#msg940081 date=1160043960]


AJ London said:


> Where is Roze? Has anyone heard from her? Or Jo (Earthe Kit?) xxxxxx


----------



## casey

Roze & Babybliss - fantastic news for you both       

AJ - slow down !! hope you feel  better soon 

Helen - so sorry to hear your news - its very hard and I hope you are getting all the support that you need right now 

Lara - hope you sorted your nasty headteacher out and got your leave sorted 

lesley - sorry you are feeling so stressed at work - they obviously have nothing better todo than have a go at anyone in the firing line. Somthing similiar happened with me when i was having tx - ignore them all and count the days till your tx 

scmoo - good luck for your scan   

Big welcome to JR68     

Debs - not long now till nov - thinking of you   

Hi to Bel, Nats, buster , giggly, jules, larkles, crusoe & everyone else whatever stage of tx you are at    

well AF has finally showed her face (4mths late   ) also initial visit from s/w re our inquiry about adoption - will keep you all posted
love caseyxxxxx


----------



## HEM

Hi

Just a bit of advice. I have changed to Cyclogest that I take rectally (sorry first thing in the morning) but been to the loo and after 1 1/4 hours found that they did not look like thay had absorbed.  Do you know if you have to re insert one or does the body just take what it requires? 

Helen


----------



## bluebell

Hello Helen,
I am pretty certain you will be fine as the pessary has an oil based carrier that I think makes up most of the bulk of it and which doesn't get absorbed.  I'd check with your clinic though to be doubly certain.


C O N G R A T U L T I O N S !! to R O Z E  !      on your BFP !

Bluebell xx


----------



## buster24

hello girls just got the pnone call i have been waiting on getting tubes out on the 26th          all systems go


----------



## nats210

Buster great news, good luck
nats


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

wow 2   thats fantastic!!! Well done Roze and babylis..we want more we want more  

Thanks Casey..the guy who did it has been nothing but smarmy to me since..dont think he reckoned on me being feisty  Anyway my MD has even asked about it and asked if Im doing ok today   Have booked 2 weeks off for when I go for ED..NO oNE will stress me then..haha...good luck with the adoption..please let me know how you get on and stay in touch as we still want to adopt too as we want a huge family whatever..if it works or not..DH wants 5!!!! What  xxxx

AJ- take it easy babes xxx

Giggly..hello..Im doing that all the time..today there was a big thunder storm and I had spent ages typing a spreadsheet, anyway there was a big flash of lightning and my computer died..lost it and the auto save hadnt worked..grrrrrr  

Debs- hope your ok hun and all relaxed..not long now..thinking of you and sent you an IM...

Boakie- hey dude..hows it going..heres to being cycle buddies   xxx

cheryl- sent you an Im..sorry dont know the answer but try not to worry..think of that clown outfit..  xxxx

Radnorgirl- hope youre ok? Thinking of you..big hugs xxxx

Welcome to buster..wishing you luck...

Just had chilli, am full to the brim..but hey will impress you now girls..have been to the gym twice so far this week, only had one *** today and not had a drink since saturday...and you know what Im feeling gooooooood    

Byeeee

L xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyjane, you do make me laugh! Well done on the **** and booze, good on you. Keep up the good work, hun.xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Yes good luck with the non smoking - I know its hard, gave up 5 years ago now, but still succumb when I am the worse for wear on drink...!


----------



## RSMUM

Good on ya Lesleyjane! you are doing brilliantly! And it sounds really promising with the donor.

AJ - so sorry to hear you're not yourself - big hugs sweets..

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok...it's great having my DH back and also nice to have a week off with DD not at school - the only down-side is my fitness, healhty lifestyle etc. etc. has slipped a bit  - too many nice meals and chipshop lunch treats with DD !...and I'm going on Tuesday - eek! - just hoping that I'm more relaxed in general as a result of just chilling out this week - GOT to be a good thing eh?!  

Off out tom. night for amazingly posh meal to celebrate the 25 years ! Yum!

Take care all

D X


----------



## nats210

hello

Just back from my scan & the lining looks good at 7mm & is nice & clear no nasty cysts to worry about.

Lelseyjane good for you, I have never smoked but my parents do & I know they have struggled for years to try & give up. You will feel on top ofthe world my the time you goto av.

AJ big hugs to you, anything we can help with? take care of yourself.

Debs hope you had a lovely meal last night, I had the chipshop tea first time in months & really enjoyed it. Not long for us now.

Hi to everyone hope you are doing ok.
nats


----------



## yonny

Hi girls,
been AWOl for a bit so sorry about that!! 

A quick update, went for my first appt where Doc found a solid mass in a cyst on my ovary which he wasnt happy about!
Took blood to test for CA125 which I later found out was to test for ovarian cancer 
Got results two days later which were 'reassuringly normal' thank god!!
Ive been waiting to hear when i can restart my treatment and the Doc has told me I can come see him on Mondayt to get my medication so it looks like Im back in the game!!! 

Ill have more to tell you on Monday!!

Sorry no personals but I need to read up on everyones news so back later!
bye for now
Yonny x


----------



## bluebell

Oooooh, Yonny, what a scare.  Sounds like you have taken it all in your stide.  Let's hope it's all plain sailing for you now.

RSMUM .... enjoy stuffing your face and just think you need feeding up for those little embies that will be coming your way !!

Just to let you know that Jennifer is in hospital today having her gall bladder removed.  She hasn't been too well, which is why she hasn't been posting much. 

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just a quickie as just got in from dinner at my friends and will need to lie down soon as Im so full  

Bluebell..hello..hope youre ok x

schmoo..hi, I know what you mean give me a drink and I swear I look down and a *** has appeared in my hand without me even noticing it..sure someone puts it there   I WILL give up!! I have my patches at the ready for Monday as its all systems go..

Yonny..good news on the cyst..wishing you lots of love and luck..

AJ - hope your ok xxx

Debs- WOW OMG..didnt realise it was Tuesday! Yippee..wishing you tons of love and luck and enjoy your 25 years meal...xxxx

Giggly..aww thanks..you always make me smile too..big hugs xxx

nats- great news..wishing you lots of luck..

well off to lie down now with my box of antacids  

Nite xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello everyone

I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for all your support and kind words. Some of the messages have been so lovely that they set me off blubbering again !!

I am fine now though - I just needed a little bit of time.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Helen - good to see you posting again ... i have been thinking of you .... time (I know this sounds like a real platitude) but it is a healer, and i always found that a plan, some form of action for the future helped me pull myself together .... i hope you and your dh can be a good and loving support to each other ... its a hard old road for all of us ... heres wishing you and your dh success and happiness with your next path


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Helen - hang in there sweets - take care - big hugs

Just wanted to say Hi to you all and hope you all have a great weekend - mine has started off well - lining was 8mm today which is the best it's ever been for me - so well chuffed  

Lesleyjane - we're having Mexican - fajitas tonight - yum! ( oh and found a new non-alcoholic beer so am going to give it a try - absolutely FED UP with water ALL the time!).Honestly - I lost a few pounds I think when DH left now, in the space of a week I've put them ALLL back on again. 

take care all of you

D X


----------



## hola69

evening all... 

Hiya Debs..thats fab news...if the beers good let me know..Ill give it a try too  

Radnorgirl..so glad you are feeling ok..we have all been thinking about you and big hugs xxx

Well Im excited now..got a mail today and my donor is ready..she is back on the 17th and then we are going to start synchronsing if all ok that day...actually gulped when I read the mail..cant believe my time has come at last   

Me and DH are having our last blow out this weekend...am going to enjoy it..first stop chinese, then off licence and then friends round..then tomorrow off to stay at our friends for the night- out to a bar that has live bands and sunday a long walk..then monday its patch time and healthy living   

Have a great weekend all and lots of love,

L xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Cor, it's quiet on here- you must all have a life!   I'd like to say I do too but it's all diy and prep for ivf at the moment... Hope you're all ok.

RSMum- Best of luck for Tues, will be thinking of you and crossing every hair on my dog inc those on myself and dh. May be time consuming so don't expect me to post next week.    

Lesleyjane- how's the ***-amnesty going? Hope you're enjoying your raging weekend.  

Radnorgirl, so pleased to hear you're doing ok. It's so [email protected]*&ty and anything anyone else says never quite cuts it but we're all here for you. Got any nice things to plan for? Chocolate cake and curry does it for me, just not together. 

Safarigirl- so nice to see you still posting here when now really you belong on bumps and babies, you lovely lady you! You can't leave us! I reckon I'd still post here when any babba we had was 21! Ok, maybe that's a bit extreme.  

Yonny- CA125, phew! I have those as check ups and they scare me, so glad there's nothing to worry about there. Will you have to have your cyst removed?  You should ask to know the number/result of your CA125. I was told results should be under 10 to be normal, depending on the lab ranges. The highest it should be without investigation is 65, but I think they investigate over 35. I only say this cos they thought I had a chocolate cyst, like endo but it wasn't. I'm not saying any of this to scare you cos your Doc says it's ok so it must be, but knowledge is power! They must be happy with you to let you go on and have tx, plus if you're having gynae tx they're monitoring you all the time so no worries there. Reading you'd had that test put the wind up me, so it must have been horrible for you. Best of luck with your upcoming tx, hun.    

Bluebell- hi! Big kiss to Ria xxx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a fab weekend.

DH is off to Athens in the wee small hours to make a deposit, it sounds like he's a drug runner! I'm taking him up there and collecting him tomorrow eve to save him doing so much driving. Reckon I'll feel like I'm contributing that way. I collected my Gestone from the pharmacy today and nearly had a heart attack! My GP said I'd have to pay for it by private prescription but it wasn't expensive, probably about £50. It was £123!! Apparently the pharmacy have to make their mark up.   And there were no needles! So now I have to get some of those somehow this week, although I'm hoping the nurse at the surgery can give me some. As I only have enough Gestone for 18 days, if we get a bfp (I should be so lucky) they'd better prescribe it to me on the nhs as by then I'd need it. What do you reckon? I also have to have Clexane/Heparin this cycle but will buy that in Greece where it's cheaper. I think I'm going to get my GP to write me a letter to allow me to carry the drugs in my hand luggage as I don't want it going in the hold and getting exposed to extreme temperatures or lost.

You wouldn't believe the lies we've told to avoid going to see friends tonight! At the moment they think we'd rather be doing diy. What saddos!

Right , better go walk the dog.
Love  to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

I hope everyone is OK. I have just returned from Brussels bringing back a lovely dose of food poisoning. 

On a brighter note as you rightly pointed out Giggles - its good to plan something so I have done just that and booked my flights for my trip to go back for my two remaining frosties. We are going out at the end of January. I have decided if we are not succesful that time round I would like to look at haveing tx with steriods - either Poland or Keiv - so I now have a back-up plan for my back-up plan!

Thanks again for all of your support ladies - it has really meant a lot to me and helped me focus and move on.

Lots of love to you all

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Fidget

Giggly if you have a private script you can get it from LFC for much cheaper than that hun!!!

Hope you girls are all doing ok?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24

figet i have to get private prescription for the beginging of jan what is LFC. my drug is surefact injecion, will need to pacts my local pharmacy says it will be about £60 per pact this is 2 vials of 5mls.
only 11 days till tubes out cant wait not long now


----------



## Reb

Hi girls, hope you dont mind me joining you   I have been in limbo land for a while now as I dont feel I belong anywhere    DH and I have decided to go to CEREM for DEs.  It wont be for a while though so I was hoping I could join you on here  

RSMUM, hello. How are are doing ? 

Hope you lasses had a good weekend. 

Take care.

Becca
x


----------



## Fidget

Hey Becca   

I am sure the girls will make you feel most welcome  

Buster Sorry I dont know how much they charge for other drugs, I just know that the Gestone is cheaper there than Giggly was charged.... (LFC is the London Fertility Centre on Harley street) 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schmoo73

just in case any of you ladies are going to a spanish clinic and the language is a bit difficult to understand, i have found this translation website, it has helped me alot as the girls at IVI Almeria do not speak english...!

http://translation2.paralink.com/

hope this helps



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Hi to Reb and welcome. These girls are the best and if you have any questions, just ask...there is always someone who can help you!

Rsmum- wishing you loads of luck. Thinking of you hun,xx

Radnorgirl - Sorry to hear about your food poisoning. Hope you are feeling better soon. I always find it's good to have a back-up plan, two is even better. Good luck,xx

Lesley - well this must be day 1 of detox!! I am also doing my best from today onwards to cut down on alcohol and exercise more. We'll have to keep each other going...gosh it's hard being good isn't it?? It's not really in my make up!!

Safarigirl - Great to see you are still posting on here....you are an inspiration and we'll miss you when you transfer to B & B!!

Yonny - Gosh..what a worry. Will you have to have the cyst removed?

Gigglygirl - Hope your DH has got on okay today. I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end!!

Hi to Bluebelle, Nats, Schmoo,Casey,Dawn, mini-me and all my FF buddies,

Love and luck to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say a quick hello and thank you all for your support - madly packing - wondering if they'll let me take the Gestone and  Heparin injections. trying to squish a billion trashy mags into my case etc. etc.. 

I'll let you know when I get back how I got on.

Nats - looks like we'll be there together - best of kuck chuck!

Take care and love and luck to you all

Deb X


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Debs, does this mean you're off to Ceram now, sorry couldn't find any post which said when you were going.  Good luck, I'm not that far behind you, just a couple more weeks.

Welcome to Becca, good luck for your treatment at Ceram, whenever it is.

Well my rep got back in touch with me and said that they seem to have dealt with things the wrong way and if I want to take it further I can.  I've sent the chair of governors another letter explaining more about our treatment, he hasn't even got it yet, so goodness knows if I'll get a reply.  AF started today properly so will be having bloods tomorrow, hope the levels aren't as high as last time.  

Good luck to everyone whatever stage of treatment you're at.

Lara xx


----------



## safarigirl

Deb - thinking of you for your trip to ceram ... the good thing is that if you need mags, most of the shops sell the tabloid type ones, and ruth let me take one from the clinic as well!
So excited for you!!!!

LAra, i am glad your journey is about to start again as well, and i hope everything works out with your job, i would keep a record of all the letters and any conversations, phone calls, emails etc in case you ever need them ... if you ever do need to fight a case this will be invaluabe.
anyway you will be on maternity leave soon and can leave this all behind you!!!

big hello to everyone else


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck to RSMUM/Debs!   for your trip tomorrow. Sorry, I didn't realise that you were flying out so soon! How exciting!

Lara - glad to hear that your union rep has been helpful, I'd like to   sort 'em out for you!

Gigglygirl - Hi! Oh superfit one!  Hope that your DH made his deposit OK.

Welcome and good luck to Becca.

Radnorgirl - sorry to hear that your souvenir from Brussels was food poisoning. Hope you're feeling better. January will be here so soooooon, with Christmas fast approaching! So glad to hear that you are feeling better hun.

Safarigirl - you are an inspiration! Hope that you are enjoying your pregnancy.

Schmoo73 - thanks for the translation link! 

Bel - good luck with the detox! I have fallen off the wagon,   feeling a bit stressed out at the mo, waiting to hear about when IVI find me a donor (that is my excuse!)

Nats - pleased to hear that your scan went well - do you have any dates yet?

AJ - miss you!  Hope that you are OK hun, we are all here for you. You are such a great support to us, let us know if we can help.

Anyone heard from Jo/Earthe Kitt? Last I heard she had sadly lost one of her triplets, I do hope that she and the twins are all OK. Thinking of them.

Me - still popping 6mg of Progynova a day, but I do have lovely skin from it at the moment, all plump and youthful!

Jules
xxx


----------



## dianne

Deb
All the best for your trip to Ceram 
Safe journey    

Dianne x


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just wanted to wish RSMUM loads of luck at ceram - I hope those frosties come good!!

GG - it can't be long for you now - when do you go?
Bel - have you got dates for your tx yet?
Boakie - isn't November the big month for you too?
Lara -only 15 days to go - you must be getting really excited!!
Safarigirl  it is lovely you are still posting on this thread. Your support and sensitivity is much appreciated.

I haven't any news except that yesterday was the first day since my recent BFN that I have made it through the entire day without bursting into tears. Not sure why but this BFN has hit me really really hard and I'm having real trouble picking myself up...
I can't stop myself writing off my frosties and convincing myself that IM are going to have to repay me on the refund program. I am already starting to think about what we will do then - which is bonkers as we have at least one frozen and one fresh cycle with IM and if I write them off before they even start I haven't exactly got the right PMA for success have I? 
I met my hypnotherapist last week and next week she actually starts work with me. Poor woman has her work cut out I can tell you!!

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hey Crusoe - just read your post - I'm back to becoming a serial lurker!  I tried to PM you but your a popular girl and the box was full.  I know your feeling really down just now, your allowed to feel low - sadly its all part of the ups and downs of this treatment.  Our cancelled TX really knocked us for six and I can't pinpoint what was different to before.  Remember you are a lovely, strong person who will be a terrific mummy one day soon.  Don't ever stop believing this.  

Hang on in there.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Misty - thank-you. You've started me crying again, but in a good way...

I had missed the fact  your tx had been cancelled (too wrapped up in myself) I hope you don't have to wait too long before trying again.

Love crusoe
xx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Great to hear from you. I have been thinking about you loads and have tried to IM you. But as Misty says, you are one popular lady!! I'm so sorry you have been feeling so down. I think it actually gets harder each time and I totally understand how you are feeling, because as ever I am in the same boat!! Our dates are the 27/28th November if everything goes to plan. Please keep everything crossed for us. Sending you a big hug,xx

AJ,

Where are you...we are missing you. Hope you are okay. Sending you a big hug too,xxx

Love to all,

Bel,x


----------



## Misty C

Hey there Bel and Crusoe

I know its been tough for us and a lot of other people lately but there is so much to look forward to. For us on Saturday we start or 'carer' preparation courses to see if adoption is gong to be our path. *AND * I am even going to put my Christmas deccies up this year and am looking forward to Christmas day (I have to confess I wanted it cancelled this year - sorry Santa!).

Fingers crossed for your TX dates Bel and can't wait to hear about the hypnotherapy Crusoe (excuse my ignorance, are they different from the stage show hypnotists?)

Special hugs to you both 
Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Bel - it goes without saying that I will have absolutely everything crossed for you for the end of November. Hey only 6 weeks to go!!! I so hope this is the one for you ... 

Misty that is great news about your adoption course. I will be very interested in how you get on and what the process is. 

Bit worried about the hypnotherapy. AJ assures me the hypnotist won't have me eating onions, ripping my clothes off or barking like a dog on command but we will see!! I am hoping it will help with relaxation positivity and trying to stay calm. I think the mind is a terifically powerful thing and at the moment my mind is very negative about the whole IVF process. I have stopped believing it can work for me and think hypnosis may be a way of getting some positivity back. Who knows ... we will see... if it's rubbish I will have wasted a bit more money but on top of the thousands we have already spent on treatment it will be a drop in the ocean.

Love and thanks
Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

Miss Minerva and Crusoe thank you so much for your kind thoughts.  Always appreciated!
Jules,just to let you know that jo (earthekitt) is well, i think she is working hard and feeling a little under the weather with work and her lupus, but the good news is her twins seem to be doing fine .... i know AJ is feeling a bit under the weather with a bug and needs to rest!  To be honest i dont think the hypotherapy is like what you see on those tv shows, but rather a deep form of relaxation, and you will be "conscious" throughout and "know" what is going on, and be able to come out of it if you want .... i think its worth doing the odd alternative treatment as it makes (or it did me) you feel positive and in control of the treatment.

Misty its wonderful to hear you are starting the carer course, and to see you posting again .... wishing you so much luck with that path ....

big hello to evryone else, especially debs in sunny spain ... lucky girl!


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Have had a bit of a sojourn from the site for the last few weeks, so forgive me whilst I catch up on everyones news , and the new faces, which may take me until the weekend and beyond.  Will  post IMs in due course as well- apologies if you have not had a reply as yet.

In the meantime thanks in particular to Bluebell and babybliss for their support and friendship, - (  cyberhugs to you both), everyone else for their good wishes, and good luck to everyone cycling abroad at the moment.

As you can see, I have had a BFP at Kiev, which has proved to be a bit of  a shock, so I am taking things one day at a time at the moment until the scan.  Unfortunately do not yet feel ready to post on the Buns site, but will do so when all this feels real......

love to all,

  
roze  xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone  

roze many many congrats on your BFP..so happy for you..take care and happy pregnancy xxx

Debs..sent you an IM..take care and good luck hun..thinking of you ..xxx Will be dying to hear from you when you are back.. 

Crusoe..big big hugs for you...am thinking of you too and lots of love xxx

Misty...good luck for you adoption..you will be a fab mum and sending you so much love..keep us posted as to how you get on...xxx

Miss min- hi...hope youre ok xxx

Lara- glad you are getting it sorted..they need their heads bashing! xxx

Hi to scmoo too 

Big hugs and hello to everyone else....

Well am shattered today..couldnt sleep last night for all the what ifs going through my head...will it work..will it not etc etc  Just waiting to hear now for the go ahead for me and my lovely donor..will kepp you posted..

nite nite xxx


----------



## schmoo73

on your   

Hope you have a healthy & happy pregnancy.

Glad to hear that Earthe Kitt is ok and the twins are doing fine.

Schmoo x


----------



## Misty C

Hi again

I will do my best to do a bit of a catch up but I have completely lost the plot with posts - I've left it too long, so here goes:

*Roze * - huge congratulations on your BFP! Look after yourself; do you have a scan date yet?

*Safarigirl * - thanks for the support, you're a wee gem. xxx

*Crusoe * - I was howling with laughter at the thought of you eating onions, ripping clothes off and barking like a dog - I think I would love a job like that - you'd really look forward to going to work! I saw Sheila Hancock on this morning and she said hypnotherapy has changed her life. She is not as nervous as she normally was when appearing on stage. It's not gone completely but 100 times better. I'm sure it will help and all your negative thoughts will gradually begin to disappear and you'll be so laid back you'll be horizontal (that's when you want to be horizontal that is!).

*Bel * - trying to train my cats to cross their paws for your TX in November. I should have them trained to perfection by then. xx
*
Ms Minerva* - I'm a bit jealous of your lovely skin, mines is a bit like an Egyptian mummy - dry and flaky! Need to try better a moisturiser methinks.

*Safarigirl * - just read that you saw your babies flickering heartbeat on the 22nd September, how wonderful lots of 'baby grow healthy fairy dust' your way .

*Lara B * - you only have a few weeks to transfer, gosh time has flown. I know you'll get work difficulties straightened out. It's hard to believe in this day and age that you can be treated in such a diabolical way. Hats off to you putting them right!

*RSMUM/Debs* - good luck with your TX, can't wait to hear all your news. Just e-mail if you need some cyber hand holding, I'm here!

*Radnorgirl * - food poisoning you poor thing, hope you are feeling lots better. Glad to see you are moving forward with a plan and a back up plan for that and another back up plan for that &#8230;.. your amazing! xx

*Giggly * - how you doin'? I know what you mean about the little 'lies' we have to tell. I can't believe some of the things we have said - I have such a bad memory that I always end up putting my own foot in it!

*Lesleyjane* - good news on your donor? Thanks for the support and I will keep you posted on how we get on. I've got to ask did you have an awful hangover after your blow-out?

*HEM/Helen * - how are you? I hope you are keeping a lot better and little beanie is getting well comfy. xxxx

*Yonny * - what a time you have had, glad to hear that everything is going well for you now.

*Nats* - your lining sounds good - have you had your TX,? Sorry if you have already said I may have missed your post.

*Becca * & *Reb * - a massive hello to you both!

*AJ * - missing you so much and am sending lots of love and I hope you are feeling better very soon. I know people you work with will really appreciate all your hard work, but look after you. xxxx

*Jo * - really missing your posts, you helped keep me together with your support, advice and your humour - you made me laugh so much I used to end up crying. Boy I miss that, if you don't feel like returning to FF then thank you for that. I hope you, DS and DH and the little wiggly ones are keeping well. xxx

A big hi to Dianne, schmoo73, Buster24, Bluebell, Casey, Babybliss, Larkles, Janeup, Sandy and everyone else on FF.

Take care
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Roze - so glad you're posting .... what wonderful news on your bfp ..... was so pleased when i heard via babybliss ...... yippppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sabina - saw your post on the other thread, huge congratulations to you on your   

Roze - another BFP - congratulations to you!  

My donor has been found, has stimmed and I am off to Spain at the weekend! YIKES! 

A little bit more communication would have been helpful, but I am very excited nonetheless!

I am going alone this time, bit scared   but I am sure that it will be fine.

Just gonna have to make sure that there is enough food in the fridge for DH and DD!

I don't think that IVI realise it is half term week in the UK, now desperate to book my flights but can't until they confirm to me when EC will be tomorrow.

Sorry for the "me" post! 

Love and luck to all, 

Jules (just call me panicy pants!)
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Ms Jules 'panicy pants' Minerva

Tremendous, fantastic, brilliant, wonderful  news on your donor and can't believe its this weekend!  Get packing.  Sending you lots of love...xxxx

Sabina - I am sure your heads in the clouds with your wonderful BFP, sorry I missed your post (my heads in the clouds also but more to do with old age!).

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## nats210

Hi

Ms Minerva - fantastic news how exciting, wishing you lots of luck x  

Rose Congratulations to you, Any idea on your scan date?  

Debs thinking of you, might see you tomorrow, best of luck.  

Lesleyjane - i know all the thinking really hurts your head, so pleased you will soon be on your way. 

Bel Everything will be crossed for you, not long until the end of Nov.

Jo & AJ take care of yourselves, you are very special ladies.

Misty - Good luck with the adoption process, let us know how you are getting on.

Hi to all, sorry for the lack of individual posts but i am flying out of the door shortly.

Well the bags are packed, last night I was a real stress bucket, nerves kicking in, at least I might have got them out of the way. Donor's EC is set for tomorrow & then we will wait & see for ET. I know a lot of you have been through this but isn't it a strange feeling knowing you could be coming back with embies on board, something i have never had in my life or is it just me.

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## safarigirl

NAts - its a wonderful feeling, and so glad you are finally a step closer to your dream.  I was also very stressed the first time i went, terrified we would miss the plane etc etc, but once there, its all in there hands and Dr B, Ruth and Fiona will be looking after you each step of the way ... you will see how stress free they make the situation, plus with their positivity its hard not to turn those nerves into excitement.  Wishing you so much luck 

Ms Jules (panicky pants- loving that name!!!) - so excited for you as well .... wow we are going to have lots on the 2WW which means lots of bfp's rolling in soon ...

lesleyjane you are off soon as well? I think we need to do a new rollcall of who is going for treatment so we can keep tabs on everyone ...

anyway thinking of you all ... i know i keep staying on this board, but i so want this for all of you and its always the first thread i open to check up on everyone ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Nats - SNAP! My donor had EC tomorrow too! I have booked my flights on sleazyjet, very expensive cos it is half term week, I have to be at the clinic on Sunday and then they will decide whether to do a 3 day or 5 day transfer!

Very excited!

Safarigirl - it is lovely that you are on here to give us all support and inspiration!

Must go, tons to do!!!

Jules, (just call me panicy pants!)


----------



## Bel

GOOD LUCK MS MINERVA(pp) AND NATS.....SOOOO EXCITING!!!

THINKING OF YOU BOTH AND KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED!!
BEL,XXXXX


----------



## longbaygirl

Roze - big congrats. Well done! Nice to have another Isida buddy to join Babybliss (and me!) on the abrodies thread.

Joy


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
I may post later when I have a bit more time but just a hi to everyone. Feeling sad as I just heard one of my ex-pupils died last weekend while on holiday from a freak virus. Just dropped into a coma aged 17, a really lovely lad who we were all fond of and who I taught for 5 years.   The news came yesterday when I heard my latest 6 month blood test was all clear again. It seems strange to me that he and his mates were all hoping I'd be all right during my cancer tx and all the time this young man would not make it past his 18th birthday. Makes me put my tx woes into context when I think of his poor parents. Was surprised to find myself crying most of the 45 min journey home as he left over a year ago and I've only seen him walking through the streets since he left, not to chat to, but you expect them to leave you to make their way in the world, not leave it suddenly. It's so sad.  

Hope you've all had a better day, will try to post later when I've cheered up!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

giggles - how sad...big hugs coming your way..know a bit how you feel..my cousin died a few weeks ago..couldnt bear to see my aunt at his grave..poor thing..must be awful to lose a child like that..try to think of him at peace in heaven...glad you got the all clear hun...xxxx

Misty - WOW, what an impressive post...yes I had the worst hangover   still not recovered as yet! xx

Nats - heyyyyy! how exciting..good luck and tons of hugs...I know what you mean re strange..I was thinking about my donor on the way home and how she must feel and then thinking about having embies on board..will be very strange for me as only ever had 1 grade 3 once..last TX i got none...good luck xxx

Hiya Bel...hope you are ok..lots of love xxx

Ms Min..wow..thats exciting too..dont panic..you will be fine..thinking of you and most of all good luck..xxx

Safari girl..yes the hospital have mailed me and we start on my next period, should be 28th Oct, then estimated ET around 15th to 20th Novemeber...cant beleive it at last..Oh my gawdddd   Glad you are ok xxxx


Had a text from debs/Rsmum and she has 1 embie on board...yippeeeee!!! Good luck and tons of love and hugs mrs   xxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else,

love

L xxxx


----------



## casey

Hi all 

GG - so sory you are feeling so sad - its very tragic to hear about a young life cut short, I can understand your tears right now

Debs - good luck finger & toes XXXXXXXXXXX for you 

sorry about the lack of personals but i am driving myself nuts - i have lost my whole bag of meds that i had ready for a FET at Ceram when i felt ready to try again - i have searched the house and now think i am losing the plot - also my all the £ has gone missing from dd's money box - again nobody knows anything about it ! - my teenage niece stayed and i am sure she had a sneaky party and i reckon my meds got thrown away or something - cant see many 19 years olds needing hormones !! 

I still have my gonapeptyl in the fridge- but will need needles & progynova - can anyone help, is anyone going to Ceram who I could send £ to and they get me some and i'll collect or pay registered postage - PLEASE HELP ! i keep crying and thinking this is just another thing to go wrong with this stupid IVF [email protected] !!!

Sorry about the me post , but i have had steriods injected in my spine to day and i'm so so fed up !
casey XXX


----------



## hola69

Hi Casey,

sweetheart dont cry..we will all help..
big hugs,

Lesley xxxx

*modified by Mod*


----------



## casey

Thanks lesley for being so kind - your post has made me cry again - my last BFN hit me so hard that its taken me months to even think about trying again and this feels like as soon as ii do thing go start going wrong again - i m sorry i being a Me Me again ! maybe i keep crying coz of the effect to the sedation and steroids i had today

thanks caseyxxx

*modified by mod*


----------



## Ms Minerva

Casey - just wanted to wish you the best of luck!

Lesley - you are a little star, I wanted to cry too when I read your response to Casey's post.

Giggly - that is so tragic, really is heartbreaking. So sorry. No wonder you are so upset. Sending you hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## caron

Hi girls - just wanted to let you know Debs great news as I,m sure she would want me to tell you  

she had et today one brilliant emby transferd , testing on 30th , she sounded so excited (sorry meant to say RSMUM  )

love and luck to the rest of you , never give up hope 
caron xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Just wanted to wish RSMUM, best of luck with the 2WW.

Purplechick


----------



## schmoo73

Congratulations RSMUM, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you, sending you lots of positive thoughts and baby dust, will be thinking of you on the 30th!

Schmoo x


----------



## Izzy x

Good news on the embie Rsmum. I'll also be spreading lots of fairy dust for you. Hope you have a good journey back from Spain. 
Izzy xx


----------



## safarigirl

casey - i am so sorry to hear about your drugs problem - you have a couple of options - ruth can fill out a new prescription form for you, fax it to the italian pharmarcy, they email you and can send you the drugs within 24 hours.
Or ask ruth if debs or one of the others out at ceram at the moment can bring back some progy for you - i am sure ruth will organise this for you.  (You could IM RSMUM and ask her if she would do this for you, or just ask ruth if she can organsie)
Can you not ask your doctor for a prescription for progynova - i get it from my GP?  Its not expensive so not too difficult to get your hands on 
Hope this helps and so sorry you are having such a stressful time at the moment.


----------



## jules100

Post removed by Admin


----------



## Jayne

Please do not offer meds, etc. on the site.

Thanks  
---------------

Casey - So sorry to read of your stuff going missing. All you need right now  Sending hugs and hoping you can sort something out.

Jayne x


----------



## Reb

Hi laides,

Lara, Misty and Mel thanks for the nice welcome.

RSMUM, hope you are giving your emby an encouraging rub on your tum  

Giggly, how sad, I can imagine how you must be feeling as it just doesnt feel right to have a such young life taken.    Take care.

Casey, i hope you have got your meds sorted.  it can sometimes feel like everything is caving in, but, i am sure you will be able to sort it when you feel a bit better.

Fidget, fancy seeing you here  

Its going to take me ages to get to know you lasses so please bare with me  

I was torn between adoption and DEs but DH doesnt want to do adoption so I guess thats out.  I am waiting for surgery for my endo.  Should be about March next yr. Having R ovary removed, checking for hydro on my L tube, if so, then that will be removed too. Very sad about that as dont want to close door on natural (alright....miracle!!) pregnancy. Also having surgery on bowel (Fidget I have new ears for my bowel probs  )  Erm... I shall try not to lower the tone on here.

Its really nice to be with other girls who are going through or considering the same tx.  There are too many of us who have gone through so much before getting to DEs stage with not a sausage to show for our heartache.  so being on here fills me with hope again that i might actually become a mum one day.  Anyway, thats enough about me  
Waffle alert...

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Got a bit of time finally to say hi, so   here's a banana from me!

Roze- did I say fab news about the bfp?   Congrats! 

Mrs M- that's brilliant news, best of luck for the weekend. Hope you'll be ok on your own, reckon you'll lap up the 'me' time. Feels a bit weird going for tx on your own but it's got to be done sometimes. Wishing you all the best.

Nats- Same to you, hun. Enjoy warming those embies in your tum.  

RSMum- Hope this is the one for you, have been thinking about you this week, especially as I'll be on the same druggie cocktail as you this time. How's the bum after the Gestone injections?! I'm cacking it over those... 

Becca- Welcome and nice to 'meet' you, hope you get things sorted with your op, at least you'll know exactly what you're dealing with and be able to move on from there. We're all quite friendly here, even me...  I'm known among my friends for in-depth discussion of bowel habits, so feel free to discuss with me, I'm not easily put off my tea!

Lara- Enjoy the half term and great news about the union rep. You don't have to send the heavies round after all?   Best of luck for your tx...

Crusoe- Here's a hello hug for you. Hope you're ok .

Bel- not long to go until Nov. Haven't bumped into your brother yet but every time I drive through his area I'm freaked out!

Misty- lovely post, just like you.  Hope the plans for adoption are going well.

Casey- What a nightmare, hope you're ok today. It takes such courage to put yourself up for another tx, it's a major pain in the rear when things don't go just right. Hope your niece had a nice party (cheeky blighter!), you'll have to check her male friends for breasts.   Sending you a hug and a wish for a calm chilled out time ahead with good news at the end of it. 

LesleyJane- Not long to go for you either, it will fly. Maybe you'll be a cycle buddy for Bel? So nice of you to try to help others out, I believe in karma and you're due some good stuff soon...

Hi to Radnorgirl, Izzy, Bluebell, Mini-Me, Safarigirl,AJ,DawnGuzz, HEM, Schmoo, AlanElaine, EartheKitt (pls come out of hiding!), Purplechick, Caron, Yonny, Buster, Janeup, and anyone else I haven't mentioned!

Had a good day today, training run (last before Sun's race), Greek class, been to work. Got a bit panicky last night as misinterpreted an email from my Greek doc who I thought was saying she wouldn't treat us if we got a neg this time, when actually she was being really nice and saying she couldn't stand another negative for us. A lost in translation moment. She kindly confirmed this by email this morning!  Trying not to think too hard about the ex-pupil dying as need to stay positive this week, although have been hugging everyone near and dear to me tightly! Thanks so much to those of you who were so nice about that.

Love to all, sorry about the epic!
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooh Giggles what a whopper !

Glad the pain of the boy who died is easing a bit.  

So impressed with your running.  I did the Amsterdam marathon once, had the worst (and best in a way) day of my life, nearly died (well, it felt like it), and when I asked DH if I had looked sexy and athletic when I ran past, he said no, I looked like Jimmy Saville on a bad day.  Hmm, not even Sir Jimmy on a good day !  Needless to say I have never been running since, so I really admire you keeping it up.

I hope when you drive near Bel's brother, you wear an Alice band (go on, tell them all the story !).

RSmum ... thinking of you constantly.  May this be the last (and successful !) 2WW for you !!!!!

Roze, so good to have you back.  

I had my 1st scan yesterday, and all being well will be going for FET mid November.

Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxxxx

Love to everyone else.


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys , not been on here for a while just catching up and I hope that everyone is ok?

2 weeks till I go to CERAM for my tx can't wait so so excited.

Love Boakiexx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Roze - Congratulations!! Hope you have a healthy and happy 8 months!

Boakie - Not long now....I will keep everything crossed for you too. Where are you stayng in marbella?

Mrs M - Great news. Good luck for the weekend.xx

Rsmum - Thinking of you loads. Get those feet up!! Lots of love,xx

Nats - Thinking of you too hun. lots of love,xx

Crusoe - How are you hun. Hope you are okay. I've been thinking of you and DH. lots of love,xx

GG - You are so funny! So sorry to hear your bad news, but so pleased to hear your good news. Must be a relief. I'm sure my brother will be looking out for you too, as I told him you lived near!! I didn't bring up the Alice Band though!! If I remember rightly you are of for tx quite soon?? Loads of luck,xx

Lara - Glad you have things sorted. Good luck,xx

Lesley - Bless....you are a sweetie. As GG says..you are due some good luck soon. Think you beat me to tx by a couple of weeks, but would love to be your cycle buddy anyway?? How's the de-toxing going? I'm not doing too well. I fell off the wagon last night and had to have a glass of Red. I will do my best to resist it tonight, but it is Friday!!!xx

Becca - Welcome!! You're in the right place here!!xx

Casey - Hope everything is sorted now...teenagers eh??

Bluebelle - Hello special bud...can't believe tx is middle of November...wow how exciting. Will be thinking of you loads and keeping everything crossed for a brother or sister for Ria. Lots of love,xx

Misty - Great news about the adoption...can't wait to hear how you get on. Also, thought it was great that you are looking forward to Xmas decorations. It's nice when you start feeling good about things again. lots of love,xx

Safari girl - Saw your news on B &B. Great news...one more hurdle over and racing towards the finishing line!!

AJ - Hope you are okay hun. Thinking of you,xxx

Well...better go and do some work, wishing you all a fab weekend,

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## boakie

We are staying the Mirimar Spa Hotel can't wait!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell- did you wear a shellsuit? Is that why you looked like Jimmy Saville?!!   I have a vivid mental image of you now, dripping in medallions! And lots of respect to you doing a marathon-   ! I couldn't run a marathon, the training's too long and dull I've decided as I'm not all that fast. I may do a half-marathon at some point but that is IT!  Alice bands... well, perhaps I'll tell anyone who comes to the next abroadies meet whenever we do it. It's v.embarassing anyway.  I also meant to bring my [email protected]*k on a rock which I was given until we get a bfp by our friends and forgot! I thought we could all have a stroke! Hey, I'll try anything! Imagine that, discussions about sperm in the pub was bad enough without getting out a phallic rock to stroke!    Oh it's given me a laugh just thinking about it, might have to go and have a stroke now just for the fun of it!

Boakie, best of luck for tx hun, not long now.   

Better go, am into avoidance tactics for all the boring jobs I've got to do inc ironing, cleaning etc. I'm a right minger!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

youre posts really cheer me up guys.. 

Have just spent half an hour on the phone to the bank trying to sort my bank transfer to AV..it didnt happen as Im a complete novice..well thick really     and cant make head nor tail of the form as there are loads of accounts and 2 banks and have no clue at all where it should be going..tried to do my alpha bravo foxtrot stuff when spelling evrything but got it all wrong and sounded completley naff by going - a for apple , r for robert    Anyway Ive given up and am waiting to see if anyone on the AV thread can help me who has already been or for the clinic to get back to me on monday..a lickle stressed and worried as the bank says it takes 6 days and they cant start my donor on her meds till they get it and now will be 3 days behind...must stay calm..chant chant..good karma..good karma   

Giggles..you make me laugh so much..youre a star..I cant even run round the block these days..Ive been roped into the rounders team and am dreading it, Im only good at bowling, not the running bit..you never know they might all denounce me after this sunday  

Bel- hey you   would love to be your cycle buddy..lets hope we end up being together..if not Ill be with you every step of the way anyway...thanks for your kind words..big hugs to you xxx

Boakie..how you doing hun? was thinking about you today...hope your well..ooh lovely a spa..enjoy enjoy...wishing you tons of love and luck..

Casey- have sent you an IM...didnt see your mail till I got home tonite sorry..all will be sorted monday...hope you got everything you needed...massive cuddles to you..all will be ok I just know it...xxxxx keep me posted

Bluebell...I used to like jimmy..well no not in that way    I used to dream of him fixing it for me to meet Andrew Ridgely out of wham!!
Wishing you tons of love and luck for your FET xxxx

REB- welcome to you..lovely to meet you and wishing you lots of love and luck for your journey..xxx

Debs/RSMUM...hope youre feeling ok..good luck and love..if you get chance when youre back ring me for a catch up..lots of love..so happy for you...snuggle up lickle embie   xxx

Mis Min and nats..good luck, good luck, good luck xxx hugs xxxx

am totally starvatious so off to trough at the chinese for a while  hugs to you all,


lesley xxx


----------



## lazydog

Hello all abroadies 
I'm lazydog and this is my first posting -hope i'm doing it right
I found this website a week ago and can't stop looking at it, you all seem so lovely  and its fascinating reading all the posts. I've learnt sooo much and wish I'd found it a long time ago. DH and I've left all this fertility lark very late. we've been letting nature take its course  but now we're in the last chance saloon we finally decided to give nature a push. We went to Wessex fertility (Southampton) in May and what with his probs and my age decided to go straight for DE at Ceram which Wessex have a tie up with. We don't have unlimited funds and probably only have £ for one go, so we decided to give it our best shot chances wise.  Our forms went to Ceram in July and we're waiting (not patiently) to hear about a donor. We're both rh positive and I'm dark so hopefully not toooo long although there are some scary stories of long waits and I'm wondering about changing to Poland having read the reviews of there on this site. Any ideas about how long the wait might be at Ceam at the moment? Compared to elsewhere? I'm 43 and keen to get moving finally after all these years of waiting. Looking forward to getting to know you. Good luck to everyone on their journeys xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Welcome to FF Lazydog

Good luck with your treatment, I am with IVI in Almeria and the waiting time they have quoted me is 30/40 days (first appt 26th Sept), which was quite unexpected compared to other clinics i have read about, but I will find out if it's true soon, I am on day 5 of Progynova so will keep you posted.

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

Welcome lazydog, i'm 43 as well so you are in good company here - i am a ceram patient and have been very happy with them (I did a clinic review on a thread called non uk clinic review - you will find other clinics there as well, although some were lost as well).  however, the great thing about this site is that you will find out information about all sorts of clinics, get feedback and be able to make an informed choice about what and where you want to go.  Thebest thing is to check with ruth or fiona who will be able to give you an idea of the wait - i think its between 3-4 months if i remember correctly....
ANyway its good to have a new person on board, and look forward to chatting with you


----------



## Grumpygirl

Good luck Schmoo!

Welcome to Lazydog, may your stay be a short one...

Hi to everyone else!

I'VE BEEN SCALPED!   I asked the hairdresser for a trim and I lost half a stone!  (I wish) A hairdressing disaster...  Oh well, at least we're out of the country for the next week or so. Off on Monday, egg collection went well today, now dh's swimmers need to do their business. We're going to discuss blast transfer this time,and dh is about to do my first Gestone injection. OMG I'm cacking it. But not as much as he is!! MIL is due to arrive any minute and she's a retired nurse so I've got to decide whether I want MIL seeing my bare backside or DH getting it wrong first time... Reckon I'll try to get him to do it with her guidance. Anyone got a vivid mental image here ?!! DH, MIL and the Gestone all looking at my [email protected]*e!

Gotta go, jobs to do.
Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Go for it Giggly - I think that's the best idea as DH will get some good advice on how to jab..All the very very best for your tx - will be thinking of you.


Thanks for all the support girls - it's just taken me hours to catch up. 

Will write more tom. 

Hope you're all having a good Sat night!

Deb X


----------



## schmoo73

good lucky Giggly, hope everything goes well with the swimmers and the transfer, keep us posted on developements.

Schmoo x


----------



## Grumpygirl

DH did my jab... and I honestly barely felt it!! What a relief.   I was expecting it to be painful after what I'd read on here but I have to say if they're all as straightforward as this I won't want to have pessaries again. I was a bit of a wuss beforehand so he was probably cacking it too and treated me extra carefully but I have never had such a painless injection. Career change for DH imminent...  MIL  didn't want to get involved- went as white as DH at the suggestion and left the room !   Fingers crossed they're all like this...

OK, enough micro-details of my life, but I thought this might reassure some of you needing Gestone injections or thinking about them. No sloppy pessaries for me this time! (TMI sorry)

Ciao for now
Giggly
xx


----------



## lazydog

Hello all
Thanks so much for the warm welcome
I feel like I've come home after years of being surrounded by friends dropping babies like autumn leaves and feeling like the only one who was having trouble. 
Thanks for the info about Ceram, Safari girl and mega congratulations on your success so hoping it all goes well for you.
Thanks for the Almeria info Schmoo, that sounds really swift, so much good luck, I'm so green to all this, remind me where is Almeria?
giggly girl, oodles of good luck coming your way too, these hairdressers give em an inch....
Bit overwhelmed by the number of new names to catch hold of but I'm sure I'll get to know you all in time
love
lazydog 
xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Almeria is southern spain if you look at the IVI website www.ivi.es you can click on the map for almeria and it shows you where it is.

Gigglygirl, glad the jab wasn't as bad as you thought  

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

giggly girl you make me laugh!!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi folks,
Last hello I think before we leave tomorrow. Bags mostly packed but a few loose ends to tie up, almost time for injection number 2... 

Did my run today in the POURING rain, OMG I have never seen so much rain, everyone was soaked to the skin. The supporters looked as bad as the participants, especially DH who wore _linen trousers_. I ask you. Raised about £300 which was great and did it in 1 hr 42 which I was also pleased with. Not mega fast but then I'm not!

Now I'm pooped but still some jobs to do, although will prioritise my nice warm bath next.  Note to self- pack the [email protected]~k on a rock.. 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend and keeping out of the rain...

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Gigglygirl - wishing you all the best for your forthcoming trip sending you lots of        .  Good luck hun, keep us all posted.

Schmoo x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls, 

Sorry not been around for a while - really busy with work.  But on half term now!  

Giggly girl - well done for the run - 1hr 42 is good.    I only ran for 5 mins on the treadmill today!!!    Can totally empathise about the gestone injection.  The first time DH gave me one, it was like a circus and when it was all over we wondered what the fuss was all about! 

Wanted to wish you masses of luck before you leave tomorrow.      

Roze & Babyliss - congrats on your BFPs.   

(Won't do anymore smileys for the rest of this post, as everytime I do one I lose what I've just typed?! )

HEM - hope all is well with you. xx

Buster - good luck with the op this week. xx

Helen (radnorgirl) - glad to hear you're feeling better and going for you frosties (1 more than me!) in the new year.  You can have steroids independently of your clinic (see the end of my post.) xx

Deb - hope you're coping well with the 2ww. xx

Jules & Nat - hope your et's went well. xx

Bluebell - thanks for your IM, sorry I haven't replied - have literally been rushed off my feet!  Not long 'til November now! xx

Bel - not long for you either sweetie! xx

Lazy dog - welcome to the thread. xx

Since my last post I've had my immune test results back and my follow up (in this country).
My follow up didn't go as expected - we both thought we'd be told we were just unlucky.  However, my cons was really upset I hadn't got pregnant as the success rates are so high at the clinic abroad - she literally couldn't believe it.  She feels we should have 1 more fresh cycle, then draw a line under it.  As you can expect this knocked me for six.  We are actually going to do FET (1 frostie) first, hopefully in December.  She couldn't give us an answer (DH asked lots of questions) of what was wrong and she feels there is no evidence that immune issues come into play.
However, I have had immune testing done, independently of my ivf clinic, with Mr *******.  The tests revealed I do have high CD69 activity as well as high cytotoxicity - they were even all to test what my response would be to IVIG or steroids in the petri dish / test tube.  Luckily, for me, the killing properties of my cells responded and as well with steroids as they did for IVIG - the steroids being the much cheaper option!  Therefore he has prescribed me with prednisolone, aspirin and clexane for my FET attempt and will see me again should I get pregnant.
I feel a bit guilty for being decitful to my ivf clinc, but I'm sure my immune system does has something to answer for - I had better results with my old cr***y eggs when I had immune tx with the ARGC.  I really do like the low dose approach to stimulation of the donors, but I may have to move clinics if the FET doesn't work (or fails to thaw).  I'm really surprised they feel 'if it doesn't work with 2 fresh DE attempts, it will never work'.  Didn't that 62 yr old woman take 5 DE attempts?  I do feel much better that I will be take this immune tx this time though.

Best wishes to all, sorry to those I didn't mention by name.

Love mini-me xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mini-Me,
Just a quickie to say I was told by my cons in the UK it takes an average of 2 & 1/2 times for DE to work, and surely by the law of averages some will get pg first time and some will take longer. Based on your consultant's opinion some of us should have given up already! I think you're right to follow your nose re immune issues, after all no-one else is going to get pg for you! Sounds like you have a plan. Don't take any [email protected]#. 

That's my four pennorth and I really wasn't coming on here again tonight.   Packing's done tho, everything ready.

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
B123 Chania FET Oct   
RSMUM Ceram DE  


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona    
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Casey Ceram DE IVF 
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Andream Ceram DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF 
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF 
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Rosalind Ceram IVF 
Reb Ceram DE IVF 
Lazydog Ceram DE IVF  
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF    
GeorgieB Ceram DE IVF  
Cecily Parsley Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 11/12/06 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF  
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Schmoo73 IVI Almeria DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita Waiting to start 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 23 Oct 
B123 Chania FET Oct 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 24/10 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  Jan 07 

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed 1st Appointment 

*
 Latvia   * 

Becca1969 EGV Riga DE IVF Nov/Dec 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 

Laides, I have had a play around with the list, let me know if you like it or would prefer to go back to the other way..... I just thought it would be nice to see exactly where everyone is going rather than having to scroll through for the name? In going through it, I have noticed a lot of you arent on the list and I think ( I may be wrong) some of you have moved clinics too, if this is the case please can you let me know via PM and I will change it for you 

I hope you like it? If not we can go back to the old one.......

Hope your all doing ok, dont forget to let me have your updates by PM

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## three_stars

HI Ladies!  I have not been over here on this thread for some time... just could not keep up with all of you.  I am still in Chania ( Crete) back to London tomorrow.  I will have to go back and read the past 2 months when I am not on dailup!

I had three embryos ( double donor ones only) that survived the thaw.  Already 4 1/2 day when frozen, 8 cell.  SO the first day after arrival they put them straight back in... day 14 of medicate cycle.  I was very surprised and had not had any utrogeston or PIO shots until that day.  But he said the lining was 14 mm and three lines and ready.  So was a little sad to not get even a few days of holiday time.  There was not ever really discussion about the three embies.. they thawed, they put them in.  I guess because we did 4 last time.. but three of those were really bad ones from DP sperm.  Now I have to worry if that was a mistake to put three ( keeping in mind the donor had natural twins) but I think they were all three frozen together.

On the other hand it has been really relaxing time.  Nice charming room in the old town, reading, DVDs, some work ( not as much as I should have done!!) online and just a nice time all around.  Could spend a fortune here on shopping, mostly jewellery!  But limited myself to 150 euros and picked up a lot of small gifts for xmas.  Could have easily spent 10x that!  They have a lot of creative and beautiful jewelry makers here and leather goods... great sandals.  I love the mix of people too... The largest portion of visitors are Scandinavian, especially Swedish.  I think the Germans go more to Heraklion area  There is a great Italian Restaurant downstairs and the Turkish element adds another dimension to the food.  Have yet to have any fresh fish or spend time at the beach so that will be today's plan.  I keep seeing houses for sell and wondering if I would not rather come here to stay!!!!

Anyone else testing around this time? I am starting to have pains in my abdomen... so getting nervous of course.. can't help but holding my tum a lot.. funny that happens rather subconsciously.  I was in a bookstore yesterday and the man smoking a really smelly cig-- nearly made me ill... had to leave.  I thought that may be a good sign    

Fingers crossed for all of us. 
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## buster24

hi all abroadies well only 3 days till tubes removed   .Feels like i have been fighting  for ages for this but it has only been since august  .  but not long now  . I am now getting a bit nervous but also excited  . i had worked out my cycle all wrong so should be going to Istanbul earlier than i thought. So all going to plan if my AF stays regular as it normally is after op. My AF due on the 1st Jan so Dr from Istanbul says i have to start BCP on the firsts, then start down reg injections ( using superfac) this time on the 10th Jan then go out there for 3 weeks on the 26th January. I have never used the BCP before on a TX  .
Please just let them be able to get rid of these poisonous tubes and let me get that . Then i will fone GRI and tell them how wrong they were, after 4 attempts with them they missed the hydros then when they were diagnosed in Istanbul i came back and they agreed to scan me but said they could not see them how convenient. But a month later DR who is doing op on Thursday seen them and they are big. 
so Istanbul here i come again.
good luck to all of you other abroadies sending yous all


----------



## lazydog

Hello all
still getting to grips with you all, but spent an age yesterday reading some of the back chat, and learning so much from you lovely lot
Thanks for adding me to the list of Ceram girls Debs, somehow it makes me absurdly proud to be up there with all of you, I feel I'm in very good company. 
Hope I'm not being too familiar sending thoughts and messages to people as I'm only the new girl, but I never was backwards in coming forwards, here goes anyway

Giggly: so much good luck for et today   Just picture that babe/those babes snuggling in and staying put and in 9 months time screaming your head off as you squeeeze 'em out!
buster: good luck with those tubes, everything seems to take so long when you're waiting doesn't it? Not long now and sounds as if you're well planned for after, hope it all goes well and wishing you a speedy recovery 
b123: so much good luck with your 3 embies, you picture them hanging in there too (as you may guess I'm a big fan of visualisation) and growing into gorgeous healthy babies 
mini me: I agree with giggly, go with your gut instinct you know your body better than anyone else and its Ok to fight for what we think is right  Certainly don't feel bad about it
Lots of good wishes to everyone, better go and do some work, productivity has plummetted since I found this site
XXXXXXX Soph


----------



## bluebell

Justa quickie to wish Giggles all the very best.  I will be thinking of you in sunny Greece, and no doubt you will have loads of rellies to pamper you.  Hope you took yer alice band for luck !

Also, RSmum, hope the 2WW is OK and embie is burrowing away.  Will phone you very soon.

Welcome to Lazy dog.

Good luck Buster with getting rid of those nasty tubes !  Mine have spaghetti (adhesions) wrapped all around them, so I know how you feel !

Mini-me, great to hear you are getting things how you want them.  Having met you in Stratford, I know how brave and assertive you are, so it's no surprise !

I have just been given dates for my tx by IVI.  My tx will be on 11th Dec, which means testing on Christmas Day ! Waaaaaaaah   

Love to everyone else.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## schmoo73

well Bluebell that will be the best christmas present!


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Schmoo - What a beautiful doggie/baby you have there!! 

Bluebelle - Christmas Day!! That will be the best present!! I thought you were going out mid November...did I miss something?xx

GG- Good luck GG. Remember Postive Mental attitude...I don't need to tell YOU that do I?? Will be thinking of you loads and keeping everything crossed,xxx

Lazydog - Hi, great to meet you!! I'm also a CERAM girl. We are due to go out at the end of November. You are in good company here and these girls know everything you need to know. Just ask!! lots of luck,x

B123 - Hope those embies are snuggling in. Take things easy...and make sure you are waited on for the next 2 weeks!!xx

Buster - Wishing you well for your op. I have had 1 tube removed, but the other is blocked, so a  bit pointless it being there really!! Wishing you loads of luck,xx

Mini-me - Great to hear from you. I'm sorry but I think your consultant is nuts!! It's a numbers game and as GG says, the average is 2.5 times. This will be my 5th (even though the 2nd attempt it worked and I lost it as you know), I will not give up until it is my turn. You are a strong woman and I know that you will take no notice of this crazy comment and go with your feelings and instincts(as most of us on here). Wishing you loads of luck,xx

Fidget - I like the new lay out...good idea!!

Nats and Rsmum - How's the horrid 2ww going girls?

Crusoe - Sending you a big hug.xx

AJ - Miss you!!

Hi to all and sending you all good vibes,

Bel,x


----------



## brownowl23

Fidget you can add an angel next to me, I got a bfp last time but miscarried


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies
Lazydog.. how's this for positive visualization... I sat at a restaurant table and immediately the man next to me sat down and started smoking.  It was really bothering me. so I moved to the end table but it was a bigger one.  I had eaten at the same place the night before and there were a few empty tables being it was about 3 pm.. thought he would say ok.. Nope! he said I had to sit at the small table by smokers or nothing.. SO I told him I was Pregnant and the smoke was bothering me!!!!!  
He still did not let me sit there- jerk-  but I went somewhere else nice and quiet... and rubbed my tummy all through lunch!
bonnie


----------



## lazydog

Bonnie
Excellent work, keep it up. Aren't some people just the limit? I know we're more switched on to the ill effects of smoke, but I think you did well not to knee him in the trossachs.
Done this on quick reply and can't find the smilies but I wanted the one with the baseball bat!
Good vibes babies
Soph
xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been quiet for a while, but I have been reading everyone's posts, just haven't had much time to reply.  Now today is the start of half term, so will now try and do some personals.

Bonnie, I can't believe you weren't allowed to sit somewhere else, some people are such Jobsworths.  Good for you to be so positive, I think it's got to help.  Hope your little embies are settling in well and you come home as a mummy.

Bluebell, wow, what a day to test on.  Are you going to do the pee test, because I can't imagine anywhere open on Christmas day?  That'd be the best Christmas pressie ever.

RSMUM, hope you're relaxing and letting your embie snuggle in tight.  Hope you start off a new trend of BFP's, I'd love to join you later in November!

Gigglygirl, sorry I probably haven't caught you before you go away.  Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your trip.  I'm interested in the gestone injections - are these instead of cyclogest then?  Wonder why other clinics don't use them, I'd definitely prefer it.  

Buster, wishing you all the best for your op to remove the tubes.  I've only got one and it's blocked, so not much use anyway.  Good thing we don't need these for our IVF's.  Here's to a speedy recovery.

Fidget, I like the new format.  There's lots of us going to Spain - makes it easier for everyone to see now, thanks.

Lazydog, welcome to FF, you've found the best website here; friendly ladies with good advice.  I'm also at Ceram, will be going over on 1st November and can't wait.  As others have said, I hope your stay here is a short one.

I've probably left loads of people out, love and hugs to them.

We've heard from Ruth and the donor has started her meds so I increaes progynova on 25th - yet another hurdle jumped.  Not long to go now, I've got loads of work from school to keep me busy during this week so won't have much time to dwell, want to try and have some time to myself though, even though it is the first holiday without my mum.  

Lara xx


----------



## alanelaine

Bonnie,

You should move to Scotland where smoking is barred from all public buildings (incluing pubs and eateries) and you never have to ask.

Most people here feel it's improved the environment and you can now have a meal in a pub and sit there all night without coming home reeking of smoke.

You'll get this in England too eventually.


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope I havent missed you giggles before you go..wishing you lots of love, luck and   

Lara..wishing you tons of luck too..will be joining you soon..waiting form my lovely AF  and then its a day 2 scan and all sytems go...xxx

Jane J...sent that letter to you today, you should get it in the morning..hope youre ok? xxxx


B123---hi hun..hope all is well..you tell em girl    some people are so selfish!!!! hugs xxx

Hiya Bel..thats you and me in november together   lets hope its yesvember    xxxx

Bluebell- wow xmas day...how lovely...xxxx

Lazydog..huge welcomes..wishing you love and luck for your journey...xxx

Buster..good luck with the tunes..thinking of you...


Booked my acupuncture today..start next wednesday the day after my scan..am quite looking forward to it...Am just waiting for my AF..cmon hurry up dude  Watch this it will be late now..

Hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi - thanks Debs for the new list - it is much easier to work out where everyone's at now.

Promise I WILL get round to writing personals too but just wanted to thank you all for your kind words..not holding out much hope for this one as only one embie - but you never know..  ..on the subject of smoking I was   this afternoon, went round to see my brother (who's lovely, lovely 11yr old son was visiting - only gets to visit at school holidays) and had to leave the house as he lit up and smoked a few **** while I was there ( half an hour! )..just can't get over the fact he couldn't just wait for a bit until I'd gone...and to make it worse he made a face when I asked for a cuppa and gave him my "weird" ( de-caf ) tea! 

On the plus side my oldest friends turned up and pampered me for an evening last night, built a log fire, cooked dinner AND washed the dishes - took me out for some charity shop browsing and a lovely lunch this afternoon too - that's what friends are for eh?! 

Anyway, rant over..

OOh - just wanted to say Hi top everyone from AJ - she's been quite poorly and in bed and all sorts....will post soon I'm sure but asked me to pass on her best wishes..

Lesleyjane - give us a call sometime - we are due for a long  

Bluebell - I thought it was November too - wow! what a date to test!    

Off to put my feet up and watch something funny on the box..think a good   HAS to be good for the embie!

Take care

D X


----------



## Fidget

Thank you girls, all those who gave me updates it has been done now, I will do any new ones when the thread is renewed ( hope thats ok?) 

BrownOwl I am so sorry hun I forgot to put yr angel on     

Glad you like the new list girls, I was getting lost on it so am sure a few of you were too   

Take care and good luck girls     

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
Well I got back last night with 2 embies onboard, Dr B was really pleased with them called them beautifull.  Feeling a little down yesterday hopefully just the hormones kicking in had to go & get a hug from Ruth as DH had flown back on Sunday. We got 8 eggs but have ended up with no frosties so now worrying that this isn't a good sign, I know the stats suggest that it doesn't matter but still?

Feet up most of the time, today at home on the sofa with the cat.

RSMUM - lovely to see you at Ceram, I wish your dreams come true & will be thinking of you.    Send AJ my love & wish her well soon.

Bluebell - I really hope Santa delivers the very best present of all to you.

Lesleyjane I hope AF shows up soon & then you will be off.

Lazydog welcome I am sure you will find the most amazing support & friendship here as i have.

Gigglygirl you did make me giggle,   can I also ask why some have gesterone injections? I have progynova & cyclogest is it a replacement for 1 of those?

B123 You carry on with that thinking! Nothing like positive thoughts.  Best of luck to you.   

Lara Great news your donor has started her meds hope this i sthe 1 for you.  

Sorry need to sign off & make some calls.  Love to you all.
Nats
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !

Nats, that's great news ... 2 beautiful embies.  Yes you are right, I am sure the fact that you have no frosties has nothing to do with your chances.  I only had 1 frostie and I got pg !  2 good embies is the most important thing and you have the best possible chance there.  Hang in there and hope you manage to do loads of nice things to make the 2WW bearable !

Yes, RSmum and Bel, I had thought November too, and I am already 'in the system', ie taking Yasmin, but IVI B are obviously busy and can't fit me in for tx until December 11th !  I tried to get the date brought forward by a few days, but no luck.  We are going to the Lake District for Xmas and I don't fancy the test interfering with our holiday, but it can't be helped as they wouldn't change it !  Also, as there is only 1 frostie, don't have much hope anyway, so may not even make it to tx day anyway.

RSmum, how are those 2WW days passing ?  Sounds like you are filling them with lots of serious pampering and treats.

Bel, yippeeeeeee, not long for you now.  You and I must have known each other for about 2 years now ! (or is it even more).  Really hoping for the best for you this time as you are sooooo lovely and deserve the best ! 

Lesleyjane, hope you enjoyed being stabbed !  I had acupuncture to bring on labour !

Giggles, can't wait to hear how you are getting on.

Love to AJ too.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kinsale

hi there bluebell

i see you are on yasmin, i am on yasmin myself, getting decap inj on friday if i have no cysts. Did you get a date for your donation. I was told nothing in Valencia. 

regards

Kinsale


----------



## safarigirl

Nats well done on your embies - dont be despondent about getting no frosties, i know ceram only freezes if they are absolutely sure and i dont think they do this often.  I have been twice to ceram and never got frosties.  Both times I have had 6/7 fertilized eggs, with two good embies placed back.  Focus on those lovely embies growing in your tummy.  Enjoy the rest of your time in marbella, i also was on my own as DH had to fly back!

RSMUM hope you relaxing during your two week wait.  Bel so glad its your turn.  Giggly are you in greece yet?  Lara you are off soon as well .... Suddenly after hardly anyone flying for treatment its the christmas rush!  Speaking of christmas that has to be a positive sign bluebell.

Fidget thank you for doing the new list, i think its great and new people can also know who to IM if they want to find out more about a particular clinic from someone.


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bluebelle - Yes, you're quite right. It is about 2 years we have known each other. Time flys eh? It's so lovely that we have met now too. I feel like I know you even better!! How's Ria doing? xxx

Safarigirl - Good to hear from you. Hope these weeks are flying by for you. xx

Nats - Welcome home hun. I have also had a couple of attempts at the Ceram without frosties. The Ceram are just extremely careful about freezing that's all. I wish you lots of positive thoughts on your 2ww.xx

Lesley - Not long now!! I will do an AF dance for you!! xx

Rsmum - Sending you mega positive thoughts. When is your test date? We will all be hoping and praying for you...it only takes one!!xx

Lara - Wishing you loads of luck too,xx

GG - Thinking of you,xx

Well must go, but love and luck to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Kinsale ... my tx will be different from yours as mine is a FET.  If you need more info I would contact your clinic and badger them for estimated dates .. after all, you are paying them loads of money for a service so they should be helpful with the info !

Bel ... aaawwwwwwwwwwwww, you are so lovely. 

Bluebell xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Thanks girls for the kind words after my follow up consultation.  I'm soooo glad to have this thread - without the info and support from others in the same situation, I would feel pressurised into giving up.

Giggly - you're totally right, no one else is going to get pg for me and I certainly not going to take any c**p!!    Thinking of you over in Greece - can't wait to hear your news.    

Debs (fidget) - love the layout of the list!  Will update you when I know for sure FET is going ahead. xx

Bonnie - hope the embies are snuggling in nicely!!  Sounds like you had a lovely time in Crete, mind you by the time you read this you'll be back in the UK.  Hope it's not too wet and windy for you. Good luck for the 2ww.  

Lara - ditto with loads of work to do over half term - school and house.  But instead I'm spending too much time on the pc!
Good luck with your tx.  

Lesley - here's an af dance for you! 
     
Hope it turns up when it's supposed to and enjoy the acupuncture. 

RSMUM - it only takes one!  I read an article in a newspaper a few weeks / months ago that 1 or 2 embies, it makes no difference to pg rates - Swedish study I think.  I'll have one embie put back next time, if it survives the thaw.
Sending you positive vibes hun     

AJ - hope you're on the mend soon. xx 

Bluebell - I'll be a 12 days behind you (if all goes to plan) with one frostie too. We'll be kind of cycle buddies, albeit slightly out of sync!!  

Nats - super news with your 2 beautiful embies.  Good luck with the 2ww  

Bel - I'm not going to give up until it's my turn either.  At the next meet we'll hopefully both be showing off our lovely bumps!   

After much debate Dh and I will be going for FET, probably just before Christmas - you're right safarigirl, it is the Christmas rush!!  We'll probably make a holiday out of it and spend Christmas abroad, although it'll be a dry one for me!!    Water only!!  

Love of love and best wishes to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooh, Mini-me, how exciting.  What a good idea to make a holiday of it !
Bluebell xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

wow what a lot of news to catch up on. I am finding it harder and harder to keep up with you all these days.

RSMUM - hope the 2ww is passing quickly and your lovely embie is snuggling in nicely. Please don't give up on him  / her as you say it only takes one and all of us are willing this to be the one for you.     

B123 - I see you are on the 2ww wait as well so I am sending lots of postive vibes to you too     

Nats - more positive vibes for you too.      Your embies sound great so I wouldn't worry about not having any frosties -hopefully you won't need them anyway! I had 4 frosties at Ceram but none survived the thaw which just prooves quality is the major factor not quantity!!

Bluebell - testing on Xmas day!!!  Here's hoping you get a fab Christmas present !!!! 

Mini-me - sounds like we will be having FET a few weeks apart - you just before Xmas and hopefully me just after. I have been trying a bit to get DH to go before Xmas but he has no leave, is stressed out at work and says he just couldn't cope with the thought of another BFN just yet. So the new year it is!
I am interested in your immune treatment. If I get another BFN this is something I want to investigate, so I will be watching how you get on and pray your treatment makes all the difference.
On the subject of success rates and 2DE and you are out" I firmly agree with Bel - it's a numbers game. I liken success to throwing a 6 on a dice. Some people will do it first time but for others it won't be until the 5th, 6th or 7th time - but if you can stick with it, it will happen. 
Bel - I'm desperately hoping it's the 5th time lucky for both of us.  I have an interesting scientific article that seems to say that there is no decline in per cycle success rate over multiple cycles. So even at the 5th attempt we have as good chance as at the first! 

GG - hope you are getting on great in Greece and you have some fantastic embies. Thinking of you lots.     

Lara - only 1 week to go!!! You must be getting so excited. Wishing you lots of luck!

Lazydog - welcome to this board and good luck at Ceram. You are in good caring hands there!!

No real news from me - just counting the days to January really. Hypnosis at 2pm this afternoon so hopefully I'll come back calm,de-stressed and relaxed with a new postive attitude!!!  Hmmmm .... actually I think all that may take more than just one session!!!

Love to you all - especially anyone I have forgotten, all the 2ww's and those having tx at the moment.

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## three_stars

HI everyone.  Nothing like coming home from abroad and having the stress hit.  A client needed a big proposal while I was away so had spent a lot of time on that while in Chania.  Then yesterday before flight they said they needed a powerpoint presentation ( which I am crap at) for 10 am this morning.  Last night I arrived from Gatwick late and then had to give my attention to DD as we missed each other so much.  DP just had to go out for Badminton games the minute I got home so left it all to this morning (never a good idea).  Then DD heard my voice and woke up early.  i think I got it there with minutes to spare before the meeting!!!
At least between work and laundry and house cleaning the week should pass quickly.  I will likely go test on Monday or Tuesday.  Tuesday may not be a great day as doing a interview for one of those researchers about why doing IVF.  Bad news could make that a not great interview and she is travelling hours to get here.

When are the rest of you on 2ww testing?  RSMUM, Purplechick, anyone else? and where?  just curious if we might meet up. I will go over to Harley street maybe LFC like before. 

RE: stats on getting PG each try.  I read the same .. that it does not change with each try.. and we  only have about 20% or so chance each time naturally.  But I did recently discover that if we miscarriage our chances go down each time.  Has to do with building up immunities against the embryo.  By the third mc chances are greatly reduced.  I wonder if this would apply to chem pg as much as to mc happening later?  I thought about this because unless we do a Beta test we do not know if we can a chemical PG.. so in theory someone could be building up immunities and not know it.  Just random thoughts this morning.... when I really should be working  I can see it will be a difficult week again for concentrating!!!!
Hope everyone is well and thanks for all your good wishes.
b123/ bonnie


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

I would just like to wish all the 2ww lots of love and luck..think thats the lovely RSMUM/DEBS, BONNIE/B123, purplechick...sorry if Ive missed anyone my brain is a bit fried today as I have a terrible cold/virus..great timing of course     Have just come home from work feeling sorry for myself..at least it may go before I start Mon/Tues eh?

Thanks for all your AF dances guys..feel like its on its way..always get a pain in my ovaries before and this started today..so heres hoping..Its starting to feel real today..got butterflies and am half nervous and excited..Trying to not be too positive and trying to not be too despondant..crazy I know...but hey thats me    

Hope everyone else is doing ok...Bel are you getting excited or cracking up like me   

Hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hey everybody   room for a little one??

Sorry to crash your thread but I normally post on the North Easties thread and have been having my treatment locally. However, I've been reading about you brave ladies going abroad and am now convinced this is the right option for me. I'm liking IM in Barthelona (I know it's Barcelona but I like saying it with a lisp or better still, a lithp!) But I digress... 

especially the sound of the refund programme. What better incentive for them to get a BFP than losing 75% of the cash they've already banked. I like that idea!  

 What I'd like to know if you ladies can spare a mo, is the following:

1. Are there 'better' days to fly i.e. cheaper and are you able to get appointments at the clinic on those days
2. Generally how long did you have to wait for DE (I am so average in every respect it's not funny, hair, eyes, weight, hair, blood etc)
3. Did you manage to get your scans done OK in the UK. Where did you go for them and how much did you pay (have read some real horror stories about costs)
4. Did your UK clinic help you by providing your test and treatment results or did you have to start from scratch at IM

I know this is a lot to ask (especially as I am new to your thread) but from past experience I know how generous with your knowledge you all are on FF and am hoping you can help.

Many, many thanks ladies. OOdles of positive vibes to you all....       

Best wishes - wendy


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi ladies

I must first of all apologise for not having posted for so long. After my bfn I just needed a bit of time out. I have been reading everyone's news but I have just not been in the right frame of mind to post.

Roze - Big fat congratulations to you honey on your bfp! Wishing you a healthy 8 months ahead xx

Boakie - You must be getting excited sweetheart and counting the days. We stayed at the Mirimar on our fist visit to Ceram and we liked it. Be sure to go and eat at the Orange Tree restaurant in Plaza de Naranjas - its really good. Wishing you all the luck in the world with your treatment.xxx

Giggles - I hope that the sun is shining in Greece and that everything is going well with your tx. This time it is is your turn.xxx

Lesley Jane - Did you get everything sorted with your bank transfer? I hate things like that. I had difficulty with making the payment to Ceram last time and it is so scary when you are talking about so much money. xx

Lazydog - Welcome to the aboadies thread. I am also at Ceram and I can highly recommend them.

Mini-me - I totally know where you are coming from about needing time out. I needed a break from the board as well. I have recently taken up swimming - partly because I would like to get rid of the tummy that i have developed over the last year but also so that I can focus on something else instead of the ivf for a change. xx

B123 - Good luck on the 2ww honey. Sending you loads of sticky vibes     . I would have gone for the 3 embies given the choice. xxx

Buster 24 - I hope that your op went smoothly and that you are making a speedy recovery. 

Bluebell - testing on Christmas Day - that con only be a positive omen   

Lara - Good to see you back on course for treatment. xx

Lesleyjane - how did the acupuncture go honey? x

Nats 210 -Sending you loads of sticky vibes. I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you darling.    

Misty sweetheart - I hope you are OK. Sending you a big hug .xxxx

AJ - get well soon honey. Lots of love xxx

Jo - we all miss you. Wishing you well xxx

Nikkiank - I Hope you are OK. Thinking of you and sending you a big hug xxx

Me - well we are going back to Ceram for frosties in January. If that is not sucesful I am looking at going to Kiev. My only reason for this is because next time round I want to have tx with steriods which is something that Ceram do not do.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

lots of love to you all

Helen
xxx

Safari girl - how could I have missed you? You are always there to help and support us all. Sending you a big fat kiss xxxx

Crusoe - I missed you as well honey. It looks like we will be having tx at the same time again. This time we are both gonna get bfps !!!


----------



## millyJJ

Hi

1. Are there 'better' days to fly i.e. cheaper and are you able to get appointments at the clinic on those days

Yes - if you search for skyscanner you will find a web site that gives you flights from lots of airports, and you can see prices for a month at a time - I picked two cheap days and asked for appts on either of those days - I got one on the first day I suggested.

2. Generally how long did you have to wait for DE (I am so average in every respect it's not funny, hair, eyes, weight, hair, blood etc)

No at all - start with next cycle - they have something silly like 7 new donors a week!

3. Did you manage to get your scans done OK in the UK. Where did you go for them and how much did you pay (have read some real horror stories about costs)

Not yet but I've been in contact with a clinic in Bath - they charge £100 - Gloucester is nearer but they charge £213

4. Did your UK clinic help you by providing your test and treatment results or did you have to start from scratch at IM

Yes and my GP re-did the HIV Chlamydia etc tests as they have to be recent.

HTH
Milly


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Thank you so much Milly for taking some time out to provide me with all that.   All very invaluable. I've contacted 2 private hospitals in my area and both are quoting £250+ for 1 scan. I've emailed my last clinic and am going to see how much they charge. I will have a look on the net tomorrow for flights and work backwards as you suggest.

One more Q. Is it 100% necessary to go out for the initial appointment, could this not be done via email, mail, tel, fax?

Thanks once again for all your help. I'll post again when I've done a bit mpre digging.

Take care ladies and to those on your 2ww -   and    

To the rest of you, masses of  

Wendy


----------



## millyJJ

Hi

I think IM insist on the initial appt - to meet you and take a photo to help matching the donor.

They also try out the Egg transfer tool when you are calm (there are 3 types).

We got 2 flights for £150, hotel near the airport with free transfer for £50 and we only stayed just over 24 hours - arrived Wed night and left Thursday night. We only took hand luggage - bought deod and toothpaste in the airport - the hotel had travel toothbrush and paste anyway.

We were first off the plane on the way home and we were driving out the airport as people were still walking down the steps to the tarmac! - thats the beauty of small airports like Coventry.

We got on the wrong train on the way home and nearly missed our flight - we were saved as the flight was delayed and we only had hand luggage - the stress of that would not have helped implantation! - I'm glad we went and worked out where things are - we'll be getting a taxi to the airport next time!


----------



## longbaygirl

Radnorgirl - just a thought - they offer tx with steroids in Poland too - Invimed I think.


----------



## RSMUM

What a beautiful, beautiful little boy!he is gorgeous! Hope life's treating you well longbaygirl.

D X


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Hi again Milly  

Sounds like you nearly had a crisis on your hands! If that had been us, my poor DP would have got all the blame (whether it was his fault or not) because I would be as high as a kite.   Bless him!

I've had a quick look at flights and it's looking like cheesyjey are the only ones. Fairy snuff. After reading your post I'm now of the opinion that it's actually worth doing a trial run so we know where we're going and how long it will take etc. Thanks!! 

Have spoken with my current clinic and (bless them) they've asked how quickly I want my records. Wow, very impressed. Also, they'll do scans for £110 a pop. After being quoted £250 and £280 by private hospitals, I think that's fair!

One more Q (isn't there always?). How far from the airport and centre of Barcelona is the clinic? I'm assuming taxis are the best option? 

Also, do you like the clinic and would you use it again? Are you on their refund programme?

QQQQQQ!!! I am so sorry, I'm sure you've got better things to do but it's so good being able to pick 'experts' brains!  

Thanks sooooooo much! LOL wendy


----------



## RSMUM

Milly - not sure where you live - but my clinic does scans for £120 and Estrogen blood test is a tenner I think.


----------



## nats210

Hi
Not much to say apart from hello. Few tummy twinges, heavier boobs, night sweat last night so obviously the cyclogest is working a dream  .  I prefer to blame that than get any hopes up.

Radnorgirl (Helen) Don't you worry about not posing often we all have times when we prefer to read than post and take time out for ouselves, just remember we will always be here when you need us.  Good news that you have a plan, I know a number of people that have had positives from kiev.


Boakie I have just come back from the Mirimar and you couldn't get any closer to the clinic. Fingers crossed for you and if you have time before hand book yourself into the spa.


Gigglygirl how are you doing, hope everything is going to plan. 

Mini-me same for you we are always here for you. 

Lesleyjane - Hope your cold is clearing up, has the witch shown up yet?

B123 How are you coping? Everything crossed for you sending you lots of vibes   

AJ Thinking of youx

Safarigirl how are you, thank you for your words re frosties, you along with the others have put my mind at rest.

Lara Did you start the progynove yesterday? Great news you are starting.

Crusoe i am sure jan will fly here especially with all the xmas festivities. Are you now calm & de-stressed after yesterdays session?

Howmuchlonger I think you can byapss the initial appointment with Ceram but we felt we wanted to see the clinic for ourselves first. I had my scans at the Lister (london) and my GP had given me my drugs, blood tests etc.  Hope you get sorted soon.

Rsmum How you doing my partner in crime   Some positive vibes for you    

Purplechick everything crossed for you toox

well enough rambles from me
love to all
Nats
x


----------



## three_stars

Thanks Nats and everyone else for good wishes... really impossible to concentrate already and I have to wait until at least Monday!  AT least I will busy on the weekend with DD home. 
How much longer- since you are thinking of going to Spain and have so much cheap and easy options for travel there... I would advise going out ahead of time if possible.  I have done both... visiting ahead and not  and you will just feel more relaxed when you go for EC/ ET knowing your way around so to speak. Also you will find that doing any scans, tests and getting meds will be cheaper in Spain then in UK... plus you never know what the clinic abroad might find that the home one missed.. so that can help resolve problems or avoid coming and having a cycle cancelled after you have taken all the meds and waited so long.
My recent clinic ( chania ) also does handle immune issues.  Even though I do not seem to have any they still put me on Medrol and baby aspirin.  I know Ukraine and Poland-Invimed do.  Czech Rep-Fertimed did not believe much in this. 
\hope that helps.
Bonnie


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Thanks very much for the advice Bonnie   I think you're right, it's worth going out for a recce first, find our feet so to speak. Can you get your meds there and bring them home? I really apologise for all the Q's but I really have no idea how it all works.

What stage are you at with your treatment?

Thanks again for the info. Love and      to you all.
Wendy


----------



## millyJJ

Hi

Wendy - it's not far - if you look back a few weeks I posted a 'read this if you're going to IM' and one of the ladies replied giving prices.
I think next time we will use the train to get to the hotel but get a taxi back to the airport.

RSMUM - I'm in Cheltenham, so Bath is about an hour away...are you any closer?

Milly


----------



## longbaygirl

Hello RSMUM - life is good, hectic, but good. The twins are nearly a year old now - it really has flown. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp for you, then you will have to change your name as you will be someone else's mum too!

Good luck Nats - fellow London girl!


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

welcome to howmuchlonger..like the name  

Debs..thanks for the biggy IM, have just replied..hope youre holding out ok...PMA and lots of relaxation for you  ...thinking of you so much and everything is crossed for you xxxxx

Nats..same wishing you all the best and cant wait to see the run of BFP's im expecting soon...xxxx When do you test? The old witchy pooh is circlingon her broom stick but not landed yet..hopefully soon.. 

Bonnie...my special friend   hope youre ok and the 2wk hell isnt too bad...lets hope this is your tiime. You deserve it so much with all the help you have offered to me and everyone else..huge hugs xxxx

Radnorgirl..am glad you have the plan and are ok...wish you all the best for your journey and that the next time is your time...Im fine thanks, I got the dough sorted, my acupuncture is WEd next week...

Hi to everyone else I havent mentioned...Friday tomorrow    YIPPEEEEEE

Night 

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Firstly, apologises as I have not had a chance to catch up with reading the thread yet, as I only got back from Spain today.

It all went very well. Day 3 I had 5 embryos, all 8 or 9 cells, "perfect" no fragmentation. The Clinic decide to take them to Blasts and I have 2 expanding/hatching (what is the difference?) on board, with 2 in the freezer!

All I know about the donor is that she was 24 years old and matched my husband's blood group, as I am rhesus negative and would take months to match.

I had an interpeter with me throughout the transfer, the Dr was lovely, all the staff were great. I did miss DH and DD, but it really wasn't as bad as I though it would be going on my own to a foreign country to have ET!!

So now I am on yet another 2ww!

Nats, RSMUM, B123, Purplechick - hope that you are keeping sane during your 2ww!        for us all!

Will read and catch up with you all soon,

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hiya Purplechick and Ms Min,

sorry guys didnt realise you were 2ww too...lots of love luck and        to you...

Ms Min..that sounds fab..wow! xx

HUGE hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Congratulations Ms Minerva, they sound like good embryos, lets hope the next 2 weeks fly by!  sending you lots of positive thought and baby dust        

Take it easy

Schmoo x


----------



## nats210

Mrs M great news they sound like superb embies.

Nats
x


----------



## three_stars

HI Ladies!  Fellow 2 wweek wait-ers- how you coping?  Nats, RSMUM, B123, Purplechick and Ms Minerva and I think Gigglygirl very soon as well.
Starting to drive myself nuts today.. all becasue I tested postive last time on day 9 ( today) and I found a spare p-stick in teh bathroom....... I thought by keeping the house void of them I culd avoid that temptation.    Certainly not getting ANY work done.
Lesleyjane.. did you take any progesterone yet to bring on AF?  That should have down it if you took 5 days.  I know it is driving you nuts waiting.... It always does.  I personally have never been a very patient person.. but all this starts to verge on insanity, doesn't it??


----------



## nats210

Hi Bonnie

doing ok here thanks.  Not sure what happens but my mind takes me off into another place for example I now look at ET as oh that was last weekend all done & dusted so time to move onto the next cycle. I almost discount the 2 weeks as I suppose I can't imagine seeing a positive and in some ways would rather not test just carry on, does this make any sense at all or am i really going mad? 
I put every twinge, grumpy, tired feeling down to the drugs, keeping chatting & rubbing my tum, sitting here sipping my 1 daily glass of pineapple juice and trying to feel positive.

I don't have any eveil sticks in the house in fact I don't have any tests and I am not in a hurry to get one, hey but this is my first week 1 remind me of this next week. 

take care all those testers


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Yes, testing time is near and I'm starting to go mad thinking about symptoms.  I'm terrified to test all the same, but want it over in another way.  Oh the torture!!!

So lets hope by next week we have lots of BFP's on these boards.  I think we are due a crop of them before christmas.

Best of luck to you all and I'll be checking back over the weekend, in case we have any early testers.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## safarigirl

Nats, RSMUM, B123, Purplechick, Ms Minerva, Gigglygirl - thinking of you all - i really feel for you as i know how hard this 2WW is ..... i found the second week especially taxing and felt that my emotions went constantly from optimism to downright depression!  I would definately stay away from testing early ...  So all i can say is get some videos' eat well, rest up, and know we are all thinking of you and waiting for a bumper crop of bfp's .... i cant wait for them to all start rolling in ... and we have a whole bunch going for treatment soon, so this board is going to start JUMPING!

Hope everyone has a great weekend ... i feel so depressed about the changing of the time ... i personally HATE it!


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! yes, I'm exactly the same - REALLY don't want to test - am soo scared..you'd've thought it would get easier wouldn't you? but NO!  anyway, just thought I had to come on here - I'm having a drama - last night I started to get a swelling on one of my injection sites - just got back from the GP's and the nurse said " that's definitely an infection, I'm not letting you go through the weeklend like that -come in and see the doc in an hour and it'll probably be anti-biotics " of course, I said " I hope that won't effect my possible pregnancy" and she said " well, you might have to decided what's more importnat!!" And then had the cheek to tell me not to worry!!!! EEk!   

Put a call in to the lovely CERAM ladies and they are checking which A/B's Dr. B thinks are safe..

to make it worse the only doc I can get to see is a VERY grumpy one ..will come on later and let you know how I get on..

Was thinking of you too Bonnie and your crisis- nothing like a drama to get your heart racing during the 2ww eh? Ah well..what can you do? At least life's not boring ..ho hum!
..

D X


----------



## nats210

ouch Debs you take care, how insensitive of the nurse, i am sure Ruth & Dr B will sort.
Crisis mmm DH called to say he would be leaving the pub shortly at 1.45pm last night & got in at 1am. Fine he wasn't too drunk & I had been asleep please note the word had - I spent the next 2 hours trying to go back to sleep without getting annoyed with his snoring! I was so wound up really kicked him to shout up at 1 point.   .


----------



## RSMUM

OH GoD! I REALLY know where you are coming from!   

Yes, it;'s going to be interesting though as timing-wise I don't know where I'll be if I have to make a call..why do these things always happen at the weekend?


----------



## PurpleChick

RSMUM so sorry to hear about your infection.  Can't believe the nurse was so casual about it all.

Hope its not too sore and you get it sorted!!

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

RSMUM - that nurse sounds awful!  Why are people so insensitve? 
hope all is okay for the weekend. 
Loads of         for everyone going through the 2WW.  

Have a *lovely weekend *  and for those of you who live in Ireland, have a great Monday off - lucky you!


----------



## sandyw

Hello all

Am so hoping for you Purplechick, Nats, Ms Minerva, RSMUM, B123, for the 2ww and am sending you all very many positive and sticky vibes   

Thinking of you too giggly!!

Much love and  support to everyone
sandy


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM - hope all goes wellfor you - i think if you do a search on ff there is an antibiotic that pregnant women can take (it might even be on the general pregnancy thread) - i remember reading it so there is definately an antiobiotic you can take that is safe, i would try and read up a little so you can make sure ... and i am sure ruth/dr b will advise you as well.
lovely nurse!


----------



## RSMUM

Just re-read my post - sorry about the bad spelling girls  - I was just a bit   

Thanks safarigirl - I did that and a google search and there are loads of safe ones,,phew!

Well, the doc said he wasn't sure if it was an infection after all but gave me a scrip for "safe " AB's anyway said just to use them if I have to..and CERAM were brill  calling me back straight away and putting my mind at rest! Lucky I have a friend who's a nurse doing my jabs over the weekend so she can keep an eye on it.


Can't believe the nurse was so dramatic - really scared me then!

thanks girls for the support and hope you all have a fab weekend..

LesleyJane..an AF dance for you sweets...      hope she comes for you and stays WELL away from us 2wwers!  

Deb X


----------



## three_stars

RSMUM....  it may just be a reaction to the shot and not really an infection.  I had one ( and thankfully only one) PIO shot that swelled up the size of a fist and felt like a bee sting from hell for days... very hot and red and itchy... not sure if you are having anything similar.  Hope it goes away quickly but do not hesitate to take the safe AB if it is an infection... you do not need that right now either.. Stupid comment from that nurse I'd say.  Mind you I have been hassling with NHS clinic and nurses all day just to try to get my next PIO shot done... I think I may just do it myself... far less hassle ... but my clinic has me do 500 mg once a week... so it is painful!! not sure I can manage it myself and DP can't come near a needle without going white.  May all not be an issue though... not feeling any symptoms and starting to feel down... and agitated like before AF.  I know what you mean about already moving on in my mind.  Started trying to figure out if I will change clinics and where.... thinking about CFC or Invimed... but still wonder about going to Ukraine or Spain.  I really liked Fertimed and Chania... but if I failed there then I find it hard going back for long.. that is probably a stupid approach I know.  And far more work to change but I have been in contact with this other clinics all year.  SO they already have my files.  
Well sorry not a cheery soul  tonight..... absolutely dying for a drink......   and I am not a big drinker!!


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Bit of news from me. Ruth rang yesterday to say that EC has been delayed due to donor going on holiday, so now our EC is hopefully the 11/12, which means that I also will be testing on Christmas Day(if everything goes to plan). Just to make things a little more stressful, we should fly back from Spain on the 16/12 and go on our hols 17/12!! We booked to go away as after our nightmare Christmas last year we couldn't bear being at home this year. I must say it's not the best time of year for us as the last couple I have been in hospital and then last year I m/carried, so let's hope our luck changes this year!!

Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Lots of love,

bel,xx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

well I was very naughty last nite went out with my BF and had a good old boogy and a few too many drinks..saw it as my last parade as Monday is my official start day..no NOTHING i.e. alcohol, caffeine LIFE etc etc   Have felt very tired today and felt guilty that I should be looking after myself and not be doing mad things like that..but it was great and I enjoyed myself... 

The AF has still NOT arrived the flamin thing...do you know I am always like clockwork and typical am now a day late..Brill! Well there is only one thing left to try and thats a bit of the ole hows your father with DH..Sorry maybe too much info   Have a scan appointment for Monday (which is meant to be day 2). So unless arrives tomor will have to change it...

We were laughing so much last night as AV have given me a mobile number to ring them out of office hours this weekend to tell them as soon as my AF arrives so donor can start..DH said well what if it arrives in the middle of the night? Do we have to get up and ring Galina...can you imagine    

Hope all the 2ww are hanging in there...

Debs..so sorry to hear of your infection hun...hope you're ok..that nurse needs a course in sensitivity if you ask me..the old moo   Am sure you will be ok and try not to worry too much...I'm thinking of you and wishing all your dreams come true as you deserve it so much...Huge hugs xxx

Nats..hope you're OK too..my DH is a snorer so can totally sympathise..its usually me that arrives in at some ungodly hour though and trips over something and wakes him up..  He has tried everything bless him though..the snoreze spray helps quite a lot ..not to mention the occasional dig in the ribs     Not sure when your test date is..but tons of luck xxxxx

Purplechick..hang in there babes..not long now and try and stay calm..tons of    

B123..dont think they want to put me on any stimulation and would rather AF arrive naturally which I dont mind..so just have to grin and bear it...hope you are doing ok and not going insane in the 2ww...when do you test? sending lots of sticky vibes and love to you..hope so much its your time....

Ms MIN...hows it going? are you calm, cool and collected? Am sure I'm going to be a right royal pain in da a** when its my time..will probably drive you all nuts with my analysis of every symptom..

We've decided that if testing falls on a Monday and I'm at work we will test at home first to prepare us both as we both work in jobs where you have to just carry on and bad news over the phone will just result in horrible time at work...at least then I will know if I can face work or not before....I was told this week that I could have had sick leave as IVF warrants that...but not realsing this I had saved 2 weeks hols to use..if Id have know would defo have had it sick and my hols earlier in the year..never mind eh at least if Im a gibbering wreck at the end of it I can have some sick leave  

Giggles..thinking of you..hope all is going well..xxx

Boakie..not long until you go now hun..thinking of you and am sure this is your time..enjoy your hotel and take care xxxxx

Bel- wheres my cycle buddy gone     Never mind..I think its great that you have holidays booked for a nice break..will do you both a world of good..you will be testing same day as Blue bell then?  Wishing you all the best as you truly deserve it xxxx

Well off to slump on the couch like an old potato....have a fun eve everyone..

Love L xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi there, ol' panicky pants here! 

I have decided to try not to analise any symptoms. I am an old hand at this and have found it is impossible to tell what is caused by the Progesterone and Progynova and what may be genuine pregnancy symptoms. Having said that I am very tired and have sore boobies, so fingers crossed! 

RSMUM - like b123 I also had a very bad reaction to an injection and I took myself off the the Dr's. It was the HCG shot, Profasi and it swelled up, hard, red, hot and sore! V. nasty! I thought that it was infected but is was an allergic reaction and went down in about 3 days or so.

Lesley - sounds like you had a great time. Good for you! Hope you had a drink or two for me too! 

Bel - sorry to hear of the delay in your treatment, hope that this year is a much better Christmas for you!

My fellow 2ww buddies, Purplechick, b123, Nats. Hope that you are coping OK.

Gigglygirl - thinking of you and hope that all goes well.

Boakie - hope all goes well for you.

Safarigirl - lovely to see you still on here supporting us all! Hope that you are feeling well and enjoying your pregnancy.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ladies

Thought I would let you know I tested early and its a BFP this time.

Had some symtoms, so just felt I couldn't wait any longer and like LesleyJane said it was better for me to test when I was off work.  Tried it the other way last time when I got BFN and ended up being sent home from work in tears.

Hope this is the start of good things to come for all our 2WW at the moment!!

RSMUM - hope your feeling better, Lots of luck to you.

Jules and Nats - lots of luck to you too

B123 - don't give up hope yet.  Wishing you the best for test day.

Take care ladies

PurpleChick


----------



## RSMUM

Fab fab fab!    Thought it might be a BFP for you this time around...wonderful news  


D X


----------



## boakie

Hello sweeties,

Well I am all packed and ready  to go even the cat decided to sit in the suitcase, think she wants to come too!!  So so so excited can't quite believe its finally here, at last I have a chance to become pregnant and I have only being waiting 5 years for this moment.

Love to everyone and good luck for all of you who are on 2 wws.      

Marbella here I come 

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck Boakie! Have a wonderful time and say Hi to Ruth and Fiona and everything else!

D X


----------



## sandyw

Hello all

Fantastic wonderful news purplechick- yipeeeeee   - hope you have a wonderful nine months ahead!!

good luck to the other 2wws- heres hoping it will be a bumper of bfp's

Thinking of you both boakie and giggly girl

Bel- hope you manage to have a really good Dec- with both a good holiday and a Christmas Bfp   - together with bluebell

we're off for FET end Nov/early Dec depending on flights/work etc- crossing fingers

Much love and luck to all
sandy


----------



## casey

purplechick - so so delighted for you - you really deserve joy and happiness after everything you went thru in the summer - take it very very easy with lots of TLC and pampering 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Purplechick - a huge CONGRATS on your super result, you must be so chuffed.  I really hope that you are the starter of a BFP trend, I'd like to be part of it!!  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Boakie - it's typical of the cats to want to get in the case isn't it, my two are definitely not going to like going into the cattery again, but its only for a week so hopefully they'll be fine.  See you over there. 

Ms Minerva, glad to see you're coping well in the 2ww, hope you're one of the next lot of BFP's on the thread.  

Lesleyjane, sounds like you had a great time boogying the night away.  Hope AF arrives soon, here's a quick dance to try and help things along        

Bel, another Christmas day tester!  You're going to have a very busy Christmas, hope it's a good one for you.

RSMUM, hope that you are ok, that the 2ww is going quickly for you, good luck for testing, I really hope that you are part of the BFP trend that's about to start.

Nats, Hope you are still feeling positive,   for a BFP soon.

B123, hope you are still avoiding the pee sticks, wishing you all the best for a BFP too.

Well, I'm sort of packed, still some things to put away.  Had an update from Ruth, the donor is doing well, which is good news.  Only a couple of days to go now, it's such an exciting time.  By the way, do I need to take a dressing gown with me for transfer?  I do at my UK clinic.

Love to everyone

Lara xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks for the kind wishes Lara - no you don't need a dressing gown - but it might be nice to take for your pampering after ET! 

seems like a lifetime away when I was out there....hope it all goes well - will be thinking of you -where are you staying?

well, better get back to DD - she was up all night being sick so we're lounging around watching Scooby Doo - no symptoms AT ALL for me - NOT A sausage! -  so pretty sure this one's gone away too. .but  I haven't lost hope....you can't can you?..well we'll see..

so pleased I didn't need the anti-biotics in the end - am pretty  at the nurse for being so dramatic though - really shook me up there for a bit and totally unnecessary - sigh!

D X


----------



## Lara B

RSMUM, glad to hear you didn't need antibiotics after all, isn't it strange how some people like to make a mountain out of a molehill?  Hope your DD gets better soon, there are a few people I've heard of recently with sickness bugs, must be the right time of year for them.

Thanks for the advice, re the dressing gown.  I've booked to have accupuncture before and afterwards, so will probably take it for that.  We're actually staying outside of Marbella.  We were offered free accommodation from a friend of my dads at mum's funeral, which we have gladly accepted.  It is about 30 mins from the clinic, but has all the things we need for a relaxing week, all for nothing so couldn't say no really.

Here's to the last couple of days of your waiting - fingers crossed for you.

Lara xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Purplechick,  That is great news!!! Congratulations to you.  I hope you get good strong numbers and have a pleasant pregnancy.

Boakie,  5yrs is a long wait .. I am wishing you great success and a good trip.

RSMUM,  Sorry to hear your child is ill.. mine is still struggling but got her out for a bit today and saw a smile on the swing set.  She has had 8 bouts of tonsillitis this year.  She gets VERY sensitive and miserable and it really is just mom that she wants.  It makes me so down to see her sick.. reminds me of my childhood and struggling with the same things until I was an adult.  I am taking her into the ORL again as soon as we get home to Paris ( London is her dad's home that we share.)

Well ladies, I did give in to the p-stick as I really fed up to take all these meds for nothing.  I have had no pg signs at all and all the symptoms of PMS.  The test was negative.  So I may still do the blood test Monday just to get off the meds but it is just so damn disheartening to go in and have it done knowling it is going to be negative.  
This weekend has been really hard.  DP knows I am on pins and needles between DD illnesses and the looming test.. but instead of giving any comfort he just acts like a prat and gets all defensive with me at every word I utter. Irritated that DD is difficult and demanding and that I am in a bad mood.  Plus he has a job interview in London tomorrow that he has been studying for all wkd and I think he really wants it.  ( So much for the promised moving to France and buying a house together finally).

So all and all I just want to say that I am feeling really rotten and my life sort of stinks right now... But it is really nice to know that I have some place where on occasion I can vent these sort of feelings and know that it is OK and that everyone has been there and understands.  So thanks girls.  Will try to be more positive in a few days.  

What I find really hard now (again) is what next ( if there should be a next), where, and what went wrong?  Do I stay with last clinic ( Chania?, go back to Fertimed, or try one of the others I have had contact with this year?  ukraine, Invimed, or Capetown.?  I know that all this has taken up the better part of my life again this year.  I just can not keep putting off focusing on other things like making money, getting the rest of my life in order, being a better mom to DD....  so lots to think about again... I hate this part of it all.
Well better days ahead and better luck to the rest of you that will test or have treatment soon.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

Purplechick - what wonderful news, so very very very pleased to read your news, and so happy for you .....

Bonnie, i am so sorry that you are having such a diffiuclt time, but one thing at a time.  please wait for the blood test on monday as you really dont know if it is positive or not.  there is still a chance it may be.  I do understand the disappointment of a pee test being negative, but all is definately not over yet.  Once you have you got your result on monday, then i will write some more but i'd rather wait till you have your blood test .... but please now i am thinking of you, and really feel for you at the moment, but should you want to talk, i am always here.... big hug to you


----------



## hola69

Purplechick...wowo thats fantastic news..am so very pleased for you     Have a happy and healthy pregnancyxxx

B123/Bonnie..oh sweetheart..wait until Monday and dont be too down or hard on yourself..I would still have the blood test as you are not 100% sure with a pee stick..thinking fo you and lots of love and hugs..take care and IM/ring ,me anytime for a chat..xxxx 

Boakie..wishing you lots of love and luck hun..will be thinking of you and willing you on...take care and cant wait to hear how you got on when you get back...xxxx

Debs/RSM...hope youre hanging in there ok..try not to read anything int it as yet...you dont know until you have the blood test...will be thinking of you tomorrow..enjoy the day with your DD and friends...HUGE hugs and best wishes xxxx

Lara..wishing you all the best for your journey and will be thinking of you too..am excited for you and hope its your time..hugs and love xxxx

ME well still no AF..triff ..2 days late now and not a sign...will have to cancel my scan tomorrow and keep waiting...just dying to get going now...

LOve and hugs to you all,

Lesley xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie thinking of you today and hoping hoping hoping for a good result for you ....


----------



## sabina2

wishing bonnie best of luck for testing today       

also anyone else who is testing


----------



## Bel

Purplechick - Congratulations!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months.

Bonnie - Thinking of you today,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

HUGE CONGRATS TO PURPLECHICK !!    

Good luck to Bonnie for today  !   

Wow Bel can't believe that we will both be testing on Christmas Day !  

RSMUM thinking of you loads.

Well, I have aged 30 years over thelast week as I have done my back in lifting Ria.  According to DH I look about 90 the way I am stooped and taking half an hour to get out of a chair !  Nice.  Another charming DH recent comment was after I had had my hair cut.  I had about half of it cut off and at last got rid of my grey by getting it colured, and DH didn't notice ! When questioned later, his reply was "Oh, yes, well, I did smell something".  Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, flattering !  Oh, and yes, I have a 'snore escape room' too, as per all the recent stuff about snoring, but a good poke in the back usually does the trick !

Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## HEM

Purplechick - Congratulations !!!!!

Bluebell - it would be the best Christmas present you could have!!!!!

Sorry I haven't posted recently but have managed to read the posts.

Helen x


----------



## RSMUM

Just popped in to see how everyone's doing - I'm slowly going  ..REALLY would be mega-surprised if my result came back postive as I have absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever..unless you count acute anxiety! Just called the GP and they said "no the reuslts aren't in yet, but they expect them in the post possibly after 2 tomorrow". I explained that the nurse had said on the form for them too call thme in and anyway don't they come on the computer? But no.. " ring after 2 then we'll have checked the post! " - what is it with these people!   I swear they go on special training courses! Anyway, I'll do a HPT early tomorrow morning and ring them as I have an appointment for my Gestone jab at 2 anyway! Sigh!

sorry -but just had to rant for a while!

D X


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM - fingers crossed for you - if it helps i had absolutely no symptoms either. will be checking in tomorrow to read your results, everything crossed for you, you know how much i want this for you ......


----------



## bluebell

Meeee tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
Here is a BFP dance for RSMum and Bonny ....

             

I would go and jump up and down too if it wasn't for my bad back.  I'll hobble up and down.  Good luck and everything crossed for you both.  

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hiya Debs,

have been thinking about you all day..didnt want to ring you as dont want to intrude and make you more stressed   Try and relax and remember whatever happens am here for you..I hope so much its a positive as you deserve it so much...Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping so much its good news..if you fancy a chat call me...big hugs xxxx

Have just been watching holiday programme on Moscow..quite excited now..can feel my AF looming at long last..reckon it will land tomorrow, so Ultrasound Thurs..heres hoping...

Hiya to everyone else...

purplech- has it sunk in yet   

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies, Thank you for all good vibes and wishes and support.. you are all stars!!!
RSMUM... we sound like we sisters in insanity ....I will be checking in and very anxious for you as well.  I can not believe they are so casual about getting your reports.
I went back to do mine at the London Fertility Center... the nurse was very kind and even made a special effort to call me herself when she got the results..  She could see I had tears in my eyes when I did not even know I did.  
Looks like another chemicial pG for me  HCG was only 8 .  I will stay on meds and test again on Thursday if no AF but I can not realistically have much hope.  Even my clinic is not hopeful.  I hate this stage.  

Have any of you had a FET on a non-medictaed cycle and had success?  Just curious.  ANd does a non-medicated cycle mean just that... no meds at all?  estrogen or baby aspirin, medrol, etc.    If you had success where did you have this done?
Blubell - I feel for you - I seem to manage to do the same pretty often and it DOES make one fell old!!! Hope you are better soon.

Lesleyjane - you will be on your way soon!  Hang in there...  ( 2ww is just as nerve-racking   btw!)


Thanks,


----------



## hola69

Hi Bonnie,

wish I could see you to give you a big hug..   am dissapointed for you as have followed your journey and you are so kind and helpful to everyone..you really deserved it so much...I will keep my fingers crossed for your next test..Keep strong and remember we are all here for you too..Im sorry I cant help on the no meds question...good luck though...

Love Lesley xxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

I found this on a specialist website and have heard this too..have any of you any thoughts or experience in this? Should I take it or not?

donor egg recipients found a positive effect of aspirin on implantation rates; 28 patients in an oocyte donation program whose endometrium was < 8 mm were randomized to receive low-dose (81 mg) aspirin or no aspirin. Although the endometrial thickness did not differ, implantation rates were higher in the aspirin group, suggesting aspirin had a beneficial effect.

Thanks

Lesley


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - my heart goes out to you chuck - Lesleyjane - you said it best - we are all willing this one on for you. As for the non-medicated FET - I'll ask my friend Caron, I think she did one once- I did one but it was hardly non-medicated at all...just " less medicated " I guess! 

Had to share this with you girls - hope it doesn't upset/offend anyone - just that I took my DD to the zoo this afternoon and we found a wishing well, I've been trying to let her know gently that " the doctors are looking at mummy's tummy to see if it's ok to try for a brother or sister " - at the wishing well she would NOT rest until I told her what my wish was!Her little face was such a picture as she threw the coin in with me!Broke my heart! And made me think about how so many other people in our families want this so much for us and how hard it must be for them to support us without being too pushy or show how sad they are too..we're so lucky girls, that we have each other on this thread, it means SO much to me..thanks a billion for being here.

May all your dreams come true

Deb X


----------



## schmoo73

Ah that is very sweet - I feel the same way, I have only known you guys for a little while, but i have felt alot of support and understanding from you all.  So i would like to say thank you for being there for me too, I know I would be in a complete mess doing this ED without your support, experience and knowledge.

I have to say I love this place  

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lesleyjane,
I have  had baby aspirin with all IVF cycles but one.  From everything I have read it can help and should not hurt...ask your clinic about though.

Thanks again ladies for all your warm thoughts and support.  

I told DP finally what was happening.  ANd that I was so depressed today I nearly hacked all my hair off ( I usually cut my own hair); I tend to cut my hair or colour it or spend money when I am really upset.    He actually told me he was sorry for me  about the test and he would pay if I wanted to go to a nice salon for a cut or a facial or such... I honestly could not beleive he offered that!!!  I won't waste the money but will try to refrain from chopping the hair!!!  

b123


----------



## RSMUM

LesleyJane - as far as the Aspirin goes - I've taken it pretty much the whole time - Mr. P says that baby Aspirin is beneficial and he agred with me taking it daily  between cycles - good for the heart etc. he reckoned.  I do know that some docs don't like people taking it - usually if they have a history of MC though. 

SOO hope your AF comes.

D X


----------



## sabina2

dear bonnie - b123
am so so sorry about your bfn.  it should have worked. you have an excellent lining, no immune issues and i promise you it wasn't the coffee    i had 2 chemical pgs last year and i know how awful it is to be in limbo land - with no immediate resolution.
re your earlier question; yes i have had a natural fet, except that it involved 15 days of viagra to improve womb lining (not to be recommended)- no downreg or hrt - just followed natural cycle.  however i did have progesterone support after transfer. my single 3 cell embryo didn't really have a chance (that was my last genetic attempt and i really mourned after it all went wrong).
i really feel for you bonnie.  however i don't think you are going to give up on your quest for a sibling for your daughter. wishing you so much luck in your quest - and  i know you will be successful in the near future       i know we were v lucky getting a bfp on first go - but i would recommend cfc if you fancied trying again.
xxx


----------



## sabina2

hi lesleyjane - i have had aspirin for last 5 cycles.  however one of my friends, a patient of prof lesley reagan at st mary's miscarriage clinic was told by the prof not to take aspirin as it can interfer with implantation!!!!  people like me take get told to take it because it improves the blood flow to the womb (by thinning the blood a little) and this has a beneficial effect on the womb lining.  if you have a super duper womb lining natural, you might not need it at all.  
best of  luck with everything


----------



## RSMUM

Another BFN for me again this morning I'm afraid  

Feel really sick and really angry - have had a long chat with DH who has agreed to try again once last time. It's just so madenning - really feel that I've paid my dues now and that we've rolled that damn fertility dice too many times.

Sick, sick, sick to my stomach..although certainly not entirely surprised.

Thanks girls all your support


Deb X


----------



## casey

Deb 
I am so so sorry - I really hoped this would have a +ve outcome for you. its just not fair !!!!
so I am not going to say all the things you have heard before other than I ( and the rest of your FF's ) are all here whenever you need us 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Deb,

So sorry. It's really cr*p isn't it? It's so unfair too. Sounds like you have a wonderful DH. Look after each other ans please know that we are all thinking of you today. Sending you a big hug,

lots of love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just got my bloods back - the count was less than one again. 
just feel sick to my stomach.

Hugging my DD tight tight tight though

D X


----------



## alanelaine

Sorry to hear that Debs, our thoughts are with you.

We all know the odds and it is rubbish when they conspire to defeat you.

Hope you can take this with your customary strength.

A&E


----------



## janeup

big big hugs to you Debs. xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Debs

so sorry to read your news I was hoping it would be good for you this time and you Bonnie.

Giggly girl hope all has gone well and it's good news this time take care my love.

I do pop on from time to time but I am trying to keep away for my own sanity. I am hoping we will go to Fetimed in Feb so will be around more fater Xmas

Love dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh, Debs I am so sorry.  There isn't single word that I can think of that seems any use.  Hold your lovely DH and lovely DD tight, and all your FF friends are here for you.  You are such a strong woman .... as I have said before, our brave ambassador, but I hope the fact that everyone knows how strong you are dopesn't mean that you feel you have to be strong all the time.  Lean on DH and look after yourself.  
Big big big hugs from Bluebell xxx


----------



## safarigirl

debs - i am so gutted for you .... angry, sad, and none of that of course helps you, such a wonderful brave person.  As Bluebell says use your DH for suport, and it sounds like he is right behind you .... sending you so many hugs and love ....


----------



## crusoe

RSMUm

I can only echo what the others have said so eloquently all ready. 
I am so sorry to read your news and had really hoped this would be the one for you.

Sending you a huge hug.  

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Just logged on and delighted to see the ghosts and ghouls theme. DH will have to hear all the jokes on his own tonight as I am off to the piccies with my niece. Don't know what I am going to see yet!! I am sorry to have been away so long - it feels like AGES. We are getting used to the prospect of adoption but I must admit to missing the next cycle planning. 
Not managed to catch up on all the news yet but wanted to say to *Debs * and *Bonnie * & DH's - tears flow easily these days for me but never more so when I hear of a FF's disappointment or BFN, I am so sorry to hear your news, your are all in my thoughts xxxx

Lots of love to everyone.

Take care
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi RSMUM.... I really feel sick for you too! I am so sorry. yes I would say you have hung in there a long time. Thankfully your DH has agreed to go another time. Do you know where you will go? 
Do have a good shout today... kick the door or something and then get online and start planning your next trip.. it really helps.

Again I am very very sad for this negative 
love,
Bonnie



RSMUM said:


> Another BFN for me again this morning I'm afraid
> 
> Feel really sick and really angry - have had a long chat with DH who has agreed to try again once last time. It's just so madenning - really feel that I've paid my dues now and that we've rolled that damn fertility dice too many times.
> 
> Sick, sick, sick to my stomach..although certainly not entirely surprised.
> 
> Thanks girls all your support
> 
> Deb X


----------



## three_stars

Thanks for the info Sabina 2

bonnie


----------



## nats210

Dear Debs
I am so sorry to read your news this is such a cruel journey we have to put ourselves through my heart goes out to you. 
Take time to decide where your next steps will be and we will all be here supporting you all the way.

Bonnie you too, so cruel to be so close and left waiting. x

Well i can't say I have had any symptoms and last night for some reason I just felt it hasn't worked and I am planning our next attempt. Will probably test on Friday so Monday will bring a new avenue to take.
Had to have a little read of my hope quotes and don't you mind I have posted a couple here.

Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all.

If you lose hope, somehow you lose the vitality that keeps life moving, you lose that courage to be, that quality that helps you go on in spite of it all. And so today I still have a dream. 

The work goes on, the cause endures, the hope still lives and the dreams shall never die

“If we are facing in the right direction, all we have to do is keep on walking.”

And to all of you - Friends are the beautiful colours stitched by the gentle hands of time into the fabric of our lives.

nats
xx


----------



## Misty C

Nats 

I loved your quotes - thank you.  Thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

RSMUM, sorry for the bad news  sending you and DH a hug.

My news, had a scan this afternoon, I am on day 16 of progy and my lining was 6mm, was hoping it would be thicker, i had to have my E2 levels done to they were 1568, haven't got a clue what they mean, Dr did say they were good. Just waiting for IVI Almeria to get back to me what to do next.

Schmoo x

 HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## longbaygirl

Bonnie and Debs - gutted for you.

Joy


----------



## Lara B

Bonnie and debs, so so sorry about your results, really hoped it would be good news for you both.  Take care  

I had my scan today and it was 10mm but they found an area of fluid next to the ovary which they think could be my twisted and rubbish tube but they weren't sure.  The donor is due EC on Thursday and Ruth may check it out then.  

This will be the last post before we go, may take the computer to try and keep up with emails and FF.  Can't believe the time has come - it's so exciting!!

Love to you all

Lara xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM/Debs - so very sad to hear your news  Give your DD and DH a great big hug and take all the time you need to recover. Life is just so cruel. I have always felt that I have let DD down each time I have had a BFN, silly I know, but I so want her to have the sibling that I never had. It is so tough. Sending you hugs  

B123/Bonnie - very sorry to read your news too. So hard to be so close to a BFP..... big hugs to you too. 


Nats - symptoms? No symptoms? I don't know, my boobs are sore, but that could be the Cyclogest, I am a bit tired, but that is normal for me too sometimes. I am planning on doing a HPT maybe Friday, which will be 10p5dt. My official Beta is Monday.

Trying not to go 

I sometimes feel a little guilty, already having DD and wanting another, when many on here haven't yet been blessed with even one child, but I am always moved and astounded at the support that I receive on here.

Schmoo - please don't worry, I am sure that IVI Almeria will wait until your lining is just right!

Lesleyjane - re: Aspirin, IVI told me not to take it until I have a BFP,they think it impairs implantation, but they have me on 5mg of Folic Acid, which is meant to improve implantation.

MistyC - glad that you have your next plan of action!

Lara - 10mm is a fab lining! Good luck in Spain!

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Good luck Lara, have everything crossed for you.

Schmoo x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

wont say everything again Debs and Bonnie, but to let you know that I have been very sad for you both today and thinking of you often....life is so unfair..I wanted so much for you to get positives as you deserve it so much..am glad you are having another go as it will give you something to aim towards and the pain gets a little less each day nearer you come to that next ET..It has for me, I was devastated last time..felt I couldnt go on but am feeling much stronger now and ready for my next go..dont know if what Im saying helps but just wanted to send you both a HUGE hug xxxxx 


Lara..wishing you lots of love and luck and thinking of you xxx

Scmoo..good luck too xxx

Misty..hope youre ok, lot of luck for your adoption..xxx

Ms MIN...hang in there and tons of love and luck. xxxx

Nats..hope youre ok and bearing up..good luck for friday...hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else...giggly hope all went well? Thinking of you..

AJ ANd Earthe..hope you are both feeling better xxxx

ME- well still no sign of AF and its getting to me now..4 days late and no sign..went to the gym tonite to see if exercise might help...No disaster but had dates booked at work and now looks like will have to move them..one of my directors seems to think Im incompetant at the moment so wil give him something else to have a go at me about     But in the grand scheme of things I dont care and he can get lost as I have bigger fish to fry  

Hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

KALI SPERA!!!     

Hi there to you all, and BOY have I missed you! DH was super disciplined and wouldn't let me near an internet café (we would have had to drive 20 mins to get to one anyway) and at the airport I was badgering him to let me get a wireless card so I could use his laptop to log on but he said I could wait until tonight. Yeah right! I felt like a kid who wanted to go the the funfair!! Anyway, I've just spent 30 mins reading all your news and will try to write a longer post over the next few days but thought I'd say hi and let you know our news.

RSMum- I'm so sorry for your bfn, you really deserved a better result. I've been thinking of you lots the last few days. Hugs and cuddles. xxx

Bonnie- You too, it's so [email protected]~ppy, it really is. Looks like you have plans of some kind afoot, hope that helps with the healing process and I hope also that your DD is feeling better.

Purplechick- congrats!!!

Hi to everyone else, like I said a longer post soon. 

Well, where to begin? I have been a complete and utter slob for 8 days solid now, with DH nagging me if i so much as lift a finger, carrying everything weighing more than a feather and cooking my food, doing my injections and generally giving me cuddles whenever I need them. If we never get as far as having kids I'm so blessed in the DH dept I'm a lucky lady anyway.  Sappiness over, I think he just wants this as much as I do, bless him. 

We had tx on Tues 24th Oct, 8 fertilised to day 3, the best 3 were tx'd and the remaining were left in the lab to go to blast. 3 went to blast and for the first time we got frosties, so that's quite exciting for us. We went straight to the village where we go on hols and holed up for the first 3 days, seeing only the local relllies, the odd donkey and the souvlaki kebab shop (DH's fave). All was ok, felt fine and nice and relaxed with some period type pains over the first 3 days, then Sat am I got the start of a cold, which finished today I think. No fever, luckily, but I can't help thinking a cold isn't brill for implantation, esp on day 4 post ET. Anyway, we did v little after that in case I could shake the cold off by chilling out and it has gone so fingers crossed it hasn't affected anything, but I have no symptoms whatsoever. I do , however, sport the most amazing multicoloured backside and belly from the Heparin and the Gestone! As far as commitment to the cause goes, I think I'm wearing the badge(s)...

Last cycle I came back and just got on with things, going back to work straight away and I have to say I think I've had too much time on my hands this time and got a bit home-sick. The rellies are the best, they really are, but your own bed , friends, family and your own things are sometimes the only things that will do!

On that note I think I'm off to investigate the shower and the inside of my eyelids. Lots of sloppy hugs to every one of you and soooooooooo looking forward to catching up. Thanks for all your good wishes, it means such a lot.

I think the meds have turned me into a sloppy mushy love-everyone-especially-anyone-who's-ever-been-nice-to-me-person, so apologies to all of you. Maybe I should apply for a new job at Hallmark cards. In America. They have really soppy ones there. 

Night night!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

wow that sounds brilliant Giggly, and three super eggs too good luck hun, will be keeping everything crossed for you for a BFP.

Schmoo x


----------



## HEM

Gigglygirl

Glad you are back on line  you were missed!!! fingers crossed for a positive outcome!!!!!!

Helen x


----------



## safarigirl

giggly , lovely to have you back, i am so glad you got a chance to relax ... dont worry about the cold, i got one too and it didnt hamper my chances ....
love the thought you working for hallmark, i am sure you would dream up ranges unheard of before!
rest up, take it easy, and so hoping for a positive outcome for you

Debs (RSMUM) and Bonnie thinking of you both today, and sending you love and some positive energy .... you have both been in my thoughts all week.

Lara your lining is fab!  Good luck at ceram .... i can actually picture your entire visit etc as i ahve been there three times now!  I even can picture my favourite spot in the waiting room, choice of magazine ..... Rest up and let ruth, fiona and Dr B take care of you like they always do ....  you will be in my thoughts ....

Nats good luck with your testing ..... if it means anything i had absolutely no symptoms and i rmember Jo had none either and like me also felt a few days before that it hadnt worked .... so as AJ once told me, symptoms or no symptoms they mean absolutely nothing!  Keep the faith and thinking of you


----------



## kone

Bonnie and Debs so very sorry to hear of your BFN's.Thinking of you both  
Katherine


----------



## gilmot

Hiya

I was wondering If you could tell me is there a thread on here anywhere for Ladies going to Ceram?

Thanks

Lisa xx


----------



## schmoo73

Lisa, the best thing to do is do a search on Ceram and if there isn't a topic for Ceram ladies then you could start your own one!  

Schmoo x


----------



## alanelaine

Lisa,  this is practically the CERAM thread as, although it is the general chat thread there are so many going  to CERAM that most topics get covered.

A&E


----------



## nats210

Lisa like the others have said their are so many of us at ceram I am sure you will find all the help here.

Safarigirl many thanks for your words, feel slightly more positive today as the (.)(.) have a slight throb to them and I was tired of being gloomy. 

Giggly Great news now look after yourself & fingers crossed for you.

Lara sorry you must have left by now but wishing you the bext of luck.

love to all
nats
x


----------



## RSMUM

Willing you on there Nats!


----------



## three_stars

Good luck to you Lara!



Lara B said:


> Bonnie and debs, so so sorry about your results, really hoped it would be good news for you both. Take care
> 
> I had my scan today and it was 10mm but they found an area of fluid next to the ovary which they think could be my twisted and rubbish tube but they weren't sure. The donor is due EC on Thursday and Ruth may check it out then.
> 
> This will be the last post before we go, may take the computer to try and keep up with emails and FF. Can't believe the time has come - it's so exciting!!
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> Lara xx


----------



## three_stars

Jules and Nat-  wishing you positive results soon!
bonnie


----------



## three_stars

Hi giggly.. was wondering about you!  It does sound like you have a DH made in heaven!  I hop-e next week goes quickly for you and you have a BFP at the end of the awful 2w wait!!

I miss being in Greece already... but very sad it has not worked again.  Still waiting for AF due today but another HPT negative today.    working on the next step plans but looks like it will have to be february.
b123


----------



## hola69

Hi there everyone,

bonnie Glad you are making plans..sorry it was confirmed  hugs xxx

Debs..got your mail will have a read after and let ya know  Hope you're OK sweets xxx

Well Ive had a fab night..my af arrived...    and I had the most fantastic acupuncture session. I thought I might tell you all what she said and advised as may help you guys too..

The place is an alternative medicine centre and they practice all kinds of therapy, I had acupuncture but also a consultation for well being and relaxation for Egg donation too.. During the consultation she took notes on all my medical IVF and health history (very detailed I have to say) and then advised the following-

*THINGS TO STOP*

Caffeine
Alcohol
smoking or being around smoky atmospheres
Dairy
Wheat
Fizzy drinks
Avoid Microwaves..if you have to use them step away whilst they are on.
Long sessions at computers _oops ..again half hour breaks away from them
No heavy exercise..you have to save your energy for ET...

*THINGS TO DO*

hot water bottle ONLY BEFORE egg transfer
AFTER transfer keep back and belly covered and warm..
Use breathing exercises from the stomach..deep breaths and hold in whilst visualising a warm full ripe womb and imagining an egg embedding itself in your healthy and ripe womb. Then exhale and as you do think I am ready to have a baby, I will have a baby. Do this between 10 -25 times a day...
Drink lots of water..not freezing cold but cool. This flushes toxins out...
Take a healthy diet or vitamins that include folic acid, magnesium, selenium and vitamin c.
Have a positive mental attitude..do not think its your fault, do not blame yourself, believe that you can and will get pregnant.
Light exercise such as walking.

I had to show her my tongue and she told me I was a person who suffers from being cold which is right! I should not eat a lot of cold foods during this 2 weeks such as salads, but eat warm foods, try to avoid things like cheese, margarine, butter etc etc, not have to much bread and cakes with wheat,.

Then I had my first acupuncture session..it involved having 3 needles in each lower leg and 3 in each lower arm..it tingle and felt warm but was fine..I wasleft for 15 mins and felt so very very relaxed and calm..it was lovely..I feel very tired now but peaceful..I cant reccomend it enough..My next session next week will be the same and then the week before ET I will have two where she will concentrate on the womb and place needles in the lower abdomen with moxa a herb that is burnt..this will get my womb lining the right thickness hopefully...

Im not sure if all of this is 100% correct but I thought it may help some of you..This lady was lovely and said that it is so important for us girls to have a 'PMA' and not blame ourselves or think it wont work, the mind is more powerful than you think and we should remember that..

Well Ill stop waffling now..hope everyone is ok..

Love and hugs to you all,
Lesley xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Glad AF has finally arrived, thank you lesley for the information, I will put the tips into practice, will find it hard not to use the computer to speak to you all tho   I agree about the pma.

Take care

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

hey Lesleyjane,
SO happy for youtpo have your AF finally.
Wow!  lots of info for you from the acupuncturist. 
NowI know the problem... 10+ hours a day at the compputer!!!!  

bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggglygirl - great to hear from you hun, I have been thinking of you and wondering how it all went. Sounds good! Good luck for the 2ww!

Lesleyjane - glad that AF has arrived. She can stay well away from me and Nats!!! 

Thanks for the info re: the accupuncture session, very interesting reading!

B123 and RSMUM - thinking of you both.

Me? Well I am 8dp5dt, now have two clear blue digital HPT's, but I am too scared to test, I always am! I want to live with the hope that it has worked as long as possible, rather than face the possibility that it hasn't...

Sore boobs, tired, AF type cramps, I really don't know what to make of the symptoms, I am an old hand at this and it never gets any easier.

Some @rsehole hit my car tonight on the way home from work, took off my wing mirror, I pulled over and stopped, they didn't!!  

I was a little shaken but OK, could do without it in the 2ww! Phone line is out of order too, but not my broadband connection! 

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - your symptoms sound VERY promising! Will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you and Nats this week. Iknow what you mean, this whole thing CERTAINLY doesn't get any easier...So awful about your car - how horrid! Glad you are ok.

Giggly - brilliant to hear from you - and all the very best to you too..


Hi to everyone else.

D X


----------



## Fidget

New thread this way girls -------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72878.0


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Schmoo73 (IVI Almeria)    testing 26/11 


Abroadies Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona    
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF   
Vindo Athens DE IVF  
Boakie Ceram DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Casey Ceram DE IVF 
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Andream Ceram DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram  DE IVF 
NikkiAnk Ceram DE IVF 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF 
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Rosalind Ceram IVF 
Reb Ceram DE IVF 
Lazydog Ceram DE IVF  
GeorgieB Ceram DE IVF  
Cecily Parsley Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 11/12/06 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Schmoo73 IVI Almeria DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita Waiting to start 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 23 Oct 
B123 Chania FET Oct 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  Jan 07 

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed 1st Appointment 

*
 Latvia   * 

Becca1969 EGV Riga DE IVF Nov/Dec 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January 

Enjoy yr new home ladies happy 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## nats210

Well my official test day has arrived but i will be testing tomorrow and getting the result in the afternoon when i can be at home.
It doesn't seem real that 2 weeks ago we were in Spain and i could be pg especially as any signs of any symptoms have disappeared. 
Best of luck to all the testers over this weekend. Keep positive we will get there one way or another.
Nats


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck Nats!       

I may do a sneaking HPT tomorrow..............


Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck to you both!

Just wanted to say if you can, buy  a copy of "That's Life " today - our friend Caron is in it!   

D X


----------



## lazydog

Hello everyone
Gosh only been away a few days and so much to catch up on.
Bonnie and RSmum: so sorry for you both, lots of gentle thoughts and hugs coming your way

nats: I love your quote: 'if you're facing the right way just keep walking' Brilliant. All the best for testing tomorrow (is there no smilie with crossed fingers?)

LesleyJane so glad your AF finally arrived, I take it that means you can get started on some treatment, I love what you accupuncturist said about welcoming those embies and picturing those babes snuggling in and not blaming ourselves, this is not our failure or our fault. She sounds FAB. I know its tempting to try and protect ourselves from bad news by not being too hopeful, but I think we have to dare to hope and picture our dreams coming true.

Giggly: welcome home, picture those 3 burrowing in as you burrow into the sofa, I love your sense of humour, may you be as soppy as you like, we like to 'feel the love'

Lara: good luck today, may there be lots of eggs and i hope that the news is good from Ruth
Mrs M: Good luck with that test, we're all with you, I so know what you mean about wanting to keep the hope as long as possible, hang onto the good thoughts

Schmoo: I hope that lining behaves itself, you hang onto the good thoughts too and believe it'll all be OK.I've no idea what the numbers mean but if the Doc's happy, go with the flow

Big hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed people testing, good luck, still getting to know you

I'm stealing myself to e mail Ruth to see if she can give me an idea of our wait for a donor, a bit like Mrs M I almost don't want to know if its going to be another 4 months; at the moment I'm hoping there'll be a message every time i open my inbox. I've been quite patient up to now but Wessex Fertility thought (over optimistically) we'd be going to Ceram in Nov so I suppose I got my hopes up for that. I just want to get started now, oh well, patience is a virtue and I'm pretty short of those at the best of times!

Love lazydog


----------



## three_stars

Hi 
I see that Becca1969 is still listed as going to EGV in Latvia next month.. but have not been able to find any post from here on this site... Are you still out there?? If so I wnated to ask you some questions.
Thanks, Bonnie/b123


----------



## schmoo73

good luck Jules & nats for testing       

    

Schmoo x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok and prepared to talk to a skiver.   Off work today cos I felt rotten at work yesterday- my cold has mostly cleared up (although I've blamed it for being off) but felt really dizzy while teaching and had horrible cold sweats at one point. I've been really feeling the cold since last weekend (3-4 dpt) but then I do feel the cold as I have an  underactive thyroid. The first night we got back from Greece the heating wasn't on at first and I slept in my sleeping bag under our 13.5tog duvet, in full pyjamas! Now the heating's on and I still feel cold. Grrrr. Anyway, I decided that school was no place for a dizzier-than-usual-misery-guts who might cry hormonally at some poor random child who would most likely then boast to everyone they made me cry! So, because I'm part-time I'm now off work until next Weds which takes me past test day on Mon in privacy without having to worry about stuffing up at school. Feel guilty though.

Mrs M and Nats- best of luck!     Will be cheering you on xxx

Lesleyjane- your acu sounds a lot nicer than the one I went to. Shame you live so far away or I'd take her number. Not long now, chuck!

Bel- Thanks for your texts, you are such a sweetie. Hope you're ok. xxx

I have a question-can anyone help? My doc took a progesterone blood test the day we left to check my absorption of the Gestone and she said it was quite a lot lower than these results usually are for Utrogestan.  At day 8 my result was 11,0 pg/ml. With Utrogestan it gets much higher , about 30-60 pg/ml apparently. I have no idea what this means as a unit of measurement but she said the amount is ok for a normal cycle so hopefully I have enough in my system. Anyone understand progesterone tests?

It's now day 9p3dt and I'm slowly going bonkers. Only 1 weekend left to go... DH is fed up of going over all the possible symptoms and says what will be will be, which is great for me cos I calm down a bit when he says that. My symptoms (or lack thereof) are as follows:

1. V.v. slightly tender norks (nothing like they were on Utrogestan so think it's prog related)
2. Period type pains until end of day3pt, then only occasional stabbing pains since then. (again prog related I reckon)
3. Nausea on day 7/8
4. V.v.tired and light-headed when I do anything, which is never. I am a slob.
5. Resumed addiction to FF. Need rehab. (NOOOO, don't make me!)
6. Inability to concentrate on ANYTHING.
7. Multi-coloured tummy and rear. Shall I post a photo in the gallery?     
8. Gooey wetness in the (clears throat) 'personal quarters', keep thinking there's blood but there is none. 
9. Coldness. Brrrr.
10. Yesterday evening I had the weirdest spasm in the vagina- ( just wrote spam, good job I checked my spelling!!   That would be interesting!) like something was being expelled. Sooooooooo hope not, but I do have the feeling something's been different this cycle but it hasnt worked. Never had a feeling like that before ever. Apart from my brief career with ping pong balls in Amsterdam. JOKE.

OK, now that you're all bored of me I'm going to watch a film and eat cake. 
Please send me sanity vibes and more cake.
Lots of love
Giggly
xx

PS I realise none of these are symptoms (!!) really but then you don't know until you test what's going on at all, do you? Until then I'm going to believe that eating cake and talking to you lot on here will get me preggers.


----------



## RSMUM

Giggly - just wanted to say - you just made me  with some of the stuff in your post..thanks, really needed it!

Just got off the phone with a journo from The Times..god, I'm such a dork I was soo wet I could hardly answer any of his questions with any sort of intelligence whatsoever..ah well..we'll see..

Keep thinking of you two testing tom. and you, too of course GG with the bruises ( bet mine'r worse than yours!  )

Got two kids here today - HARD work but LOTS of fun! Certainly stopped me moping about!The house is A WRECK! But who cares! Keep sneaking up on the one I'm looking after , giving him a sneaky cuddle and pretending that they're BOTH mine - hehe!

Think I'm going a bit nuts too Giggles!

D X


----------



## three_stars

giggly-- that was the aonly laugh I have had all week-- you are TOO funny!  
b123


----------



## safarigirl

giggly you really do deserve to get your cake and eat it .....

now about those ping pong balls .....


----------



## lazydog

Dear Giggly
Please stop feeling guilty about throwing a sickie, we girlies take little enough care of ourselves and i bet there've been many many days when you've struggled in, so lie back on the sofa and wait for neighbours to start, oh yes and more cake definately.
re the spam: (great, great mental image  ) I believe we're pregnant until proved otherwise, so please try not to over analyse (I know, I know easier said than done) and go on thinking positive welcoming thoughts to your 3 lovely embies     
You are such a great girl, you're still giving us all a laugh even when you feel like poo 
love lazydogxxxx


----------



## gilmot

Hiya

Can I ask all you Ceram girls How long did you have to wait for donor eggs after consultation. Our requirements are basic brown hair, brown eyes, med build, popular blood group?

Are any of you from Devon area?

Thanks 

Lisa x


----------



## casey

Just popped on to wish Nats and Jules the best of luck for tomorrow - sending you both lots of       

will post personals at the weekend - had a crvp day ay work    
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - so funny!    have you ever thought of a career change? Stand up comedy perhaps!?

Casey - thanks hun! Official test is Monday, but I am desperate to do a sneaking hpt!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Me too- Mrs M, hope it's a +++++++++++ for you xxx (and me of course!) More like sit-down comedy at the moment, can't be arsed to stand. 

Best of luck, Nats    , will be willing you on all day tomorrow.

RSMum, I'll show you mine if you show me yours! Not sure how we'll do that though thinking about it. Got a cameraphone?      I haven't tried pretending other children are my own yet, maybe I should give it a go. None of my bottom set year 9s though.  One of them thinks he's Ali G and another got Tourettes for the month after Big Brother! A big hug for you, lovely, glad you got a laugh. Laughter is the best medicine as they say. We watched about 10 episodes of Men Behaving Badly in Greece and laughed lots. 

Lazydog- felt guilty for a bit but realised quickly that I'd have been really crap at my job today so decided they were better off without me! Thanks for being so nice.xx

Safarigirl- thanks for reminding me about your 2ww cold, made me feel better. Before the paranoia set in anyway! I officially hate the 2ww. Stupid comment really, no-one actually enjoys it, do they? As for the ping pong balls, my aunt and uncle were the champions of the whole of Birmingham when they were younger, so it's in the family...  

Casey- hope you have a better day tomorrow.

Bonnie- thinking of you this week. You won't be missing Greece after all I think if you look at the weather, it was 11 degrees last I looked. Give dd a big hug from me xxx

Hi to everyone else, won't do lots of name-checking as I wasn't even coming on here (again) !!

Think I'm going to be good and not do any pee sticks   , no point making myself miserable over the weekend. Got a girlie day planned with my Mum on Monday after the blood test so something nice to do as well as cry! What PMA?!!     I'm so not an example to any of you!

Better go, need to tcp my **** after tonight's stabbing. 

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,


giggles..you are a larf you know..made me giggle for sure..hope youre hanging on to your sanity in the joyous 2 ww..  Your symptons sound good to me..think PMA...not pmt BUT PMA!!! 

Nats and mrs m..wishing you so much luck for tomrrow..will be thinking of you..

Hi to everyone else...glad my post on acu was liked..hope it was helpful.. Ive been nipping off to the loo regularly today to do my PMA breathing exercises, just hope no one was next door and wondering what I was up to  ..

Well have my day 2 scan booked for tomorrow..then will start..got my prescription from AV and cant really make the strenghts out etc as in cryllic,, so have asked for confirmation..think its 3 progy tabs a day and 3 folic tabs a day too...Am hoping CAre will do an english prescipt tomorrow so can get all the same day..wish me luck...If not does anyone know of anywhere in the north I can take a foreign prescription to??

Am getting a bit excited now...the reckon the 18th will be egg collection day...

Hugs to you all...


----------



## becca1969

Hi Bonnie,

Yes i am definitely still around,just not quite as regularly as i would like!!Like to keep my eye on all of you girls & i am always there in spirit if not "vocally".
Please let me know if i can be of any help-i have done my zoladex injection last monday & go for blood test this monday to check i'm down-regged,then all being well start on the old oestrogen tabs.All being well we jet off to Riga 18/11/06.............

Loads of luck to todays testers & thinking of the 2ww'ers & sending ++++++++ vibes!

Lots of love Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just did a HPT Clear Blue Digital this moring, and it came up with the dreaded words "NOT PREGNANT"

[email protected]! Wish I hadn't tested now! 

I am 10p5dt whic has always been my offical test date for Blast transfers.

I don't hold out much hope for my official beta blood test on Monday now 

Going to give DD a big hug and get on with life today and be thankful that I have her. 

Feel like "Toxic Tonya" even the best qualities embies can't survive inside me, I just kill them off! 

Down but not out of the game just yet, there are always my lovely frosties! 

Better luck Nats! 

Jules
xxx

PS Haven't told DH yet, don't want to spoil his weekend, it is just our little secert on FF for now!


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - that's exactly what I've been thinking and it's soo awful....I've send you an IM chuck...


----------



## Jennifer

Jules - Sorry hun but you know what we all say on here - you can't be sure till the beta - I will keep my fingers crossed for you 

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Ms Minerva - there is nothing has chilling and depressing as seeing those dreaded two words is there? I hope the blood test brings better news - there is still a chance and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

GG - your posts always make me laugh so much. I'm so glad all went well in Greece. You sound quite up beat and I'm praying this is your time!! Just for the record on my 2nd cycle I had a stinking rotten cold and felt terrible. I was sure this would affect my chances but I did get a BFP!

Nats - good luck for testing today!!

Lazydog (love the name) - hope you get some news about a donor soon. I have always found the waiting for a donor really really hard!

B123 - I have only just caught up with your news. I'm so sorry things haven't worked out this time. Good news that you are planning ahead  already - I have found it the best tactic!!! 

RSMUM - how are you doing? 

Lesleyjane - its getting close now - so excited for you!!! All your advise re acupunture was very interesting. I have taken notes!!!

As for me I am still counting days down until January. I have a 2nd session of hypnosis today. I have to say I have felt more positive since the first session 10 days ago!

Can anyone advise me on a problem I have. My boss at work has 2 lovely daughters and the youngest aged 6/7 has just been diagnosed with a brain tumor. She has been transferred to Gt. Ormond Street. I have absolutely no idea what her prognosis is  (good I hope) but I want to send a card to the family but I don't have the first idea what to say. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Love and luck to you all - especially the 2ww's

Crusoe
PS AJ - miss you so much!


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Ms Minerva - sorry to hear your news today Jules, I have never had a blast TX but maybe its a little early to test.  Even when we have had a BFN we were advised to continue our meds etc for a further 4 days or so.  Enjoy your big hug with DD and here's one for you from me   xxxx

Crusoe - sorry to hear about your boss's daughter I have IM'd you. xxx

Giggly - your completely barking!  Can't wait to read your next post..... xxxx

Lesleyjane - good luck, I can feel the excitement all the way here!!!xxx

Nats - sending   .xxxx 

Love 'n' hugs to everyone.
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Jules - Sorry about your bfn. I hope you are OK. I have never used a clear blue - only cheapo pregnancy tests bought on ebay. It is bad enough when you only get the one line but having it spelt out for you as well almost seems like salt being rubbed into the wound. I knoe exactly what you mean about "toxic Tonya".

Giggles, nats and anyone else on the 2ww - wishing you loads of luck girls - that's what it all boils down to isn't it? One great big lucky dip. Well I hope you ladies all win prizes this time!

Lesley jane - I understood that you cannot get a foreign prescription in the UK and most of us get the sent over from the Italian pharmacy. Hopefully Care will sort it out for you.

Crusoe - how awful about your bosses daughter. That's a really tough one. I would send a card saying something like "our thoughts are with you in these difficult times"

Becca1969 are you having donor egg treatment in Latvia? How much do they charge? Do they have a web site?

Lara and Boakie - I hope everything is going well for you out in Spain

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Just a wee note for AJ:

I tried to drop you an IM but your box is full.  I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and hope your feeling loads better after being so overworked and unwell etc.

We are doing fine here and managed to live through our adoption prep course.  Looooooooong way to go yet.  I sometimes let myself think that our 'child' is already born and waiting for DH and I to be his/her parents.  Its such a change of direction that I am not sure our feet are quite on the ground, but it feels good.

Missing you lots, please take care of yourself.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Morning everyone,

Here I am again, well- what else is there to do? Am a right fidgety pants today- getting a little stir crazy but unwilling to do a pee stick and admit it's all over to myself yet. Not sure I can keep up my newly-found reputation for being funny on every post though!

Mrs M- sorry to hear about this a.m.'s test. What a huge disappointment. I hope things change by Monday for you. Give DD a huge hug from me too. I think I'm 'Toxic Tonya' myself as well, hun. This will be our 3rd fresh cycle with supposedly 3 top grade embies each time. And the doc says I'm an easy case! Doesn't feel like it. It's hard not to lose faith in your body I know. But at least you've done it once, Jules. It can happen.  

Nats- everything crossed for you today .    

Misty- great news about moving along with your adoption. I'm also glad you're still sticking with us on here, it helps me to know the other options and also we'd miss you! It must be lovely to move forward knowing that there is a definite result at the end of whatever preparations you make now. P.S. Woof!

Crusoe- lovely to hear from you. I don't know about sounding upbeat, I think I'm on the edge of insanity! I'm glad that gives everyone a laugh though, I promise I'm not trying to be funny! Makes me feel better when people say they had colds and got a bfp, so thank you. Right now I need all the help I can get.  Hope you're ok, hun xxx As for your boss's daughter, I think the best thing you can do is be there for her. Let her know you'll do anything you can to help and that you're thinking of her. The worst thing people did when I was ill was avoid me cos they didn't know what to say. I didn't want over-effusive declarations or anything, but a simple phone call or card every now and again went such a long way. I hope everything goes well for her, it must be such a sickening time.

Radnorgirl- how are you doing? Hugs to you xxxx

Becca- best of luck in Latvia. Will there be snow? 

Lara & Boakie- positive vibes for you both all the way to Spain xxx    

Aaaaaaaaaaargh!!! I'm so antsy today it's unreal. I feel like going out and drinking 2 litres of coke, having a run, lots of nookie and anything else that's bad for you on the 2ww! I'm such a good girl I won't     but if we get a bfn I'm straight round the shop for my 2 litres of the black stuff. I was talking to my friend last night about the 2ww and all the things you do to help get a bfp and she said she was sure none of it made a difference, like having a cold or lifting or anything like that. It's so hard not to say, well that's easy for you to say cos if it doesn't work one month for normal people without IF issues it may well the next. Plus by doing all these little things to help it along I feel like I've still got a tiny bit of control over things, however foolish that may be.  I know we can't change these things but I wouldn't like to think I'd done anything wrong. Any tips for being less antsy in the last few days of the 2ww? I'm slowly going bananas.

Better go, give someone else a chance to post on here!

Love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Misty C

*Giggly * - thanks so much for your support - I don't seem to able to make the permanent move to the adoption thread yet. I couldn't work out at first if its because I don't want to let go of ED/TX and having our longed for precious baby, but it can't be that as I am excited that our child may already be out there and waiting for us to be mum & dad.

I think it must be the 'bond' I feel here, we have all been through similar journeys however long or short they are and I don't want to leave you!!

Hope the ants have settled in your pants!!! Woof woof woof......

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## nats210

I can't believe it I am shaking & crying but i have just been told my test was a BFP and my level was 784.
To all of you that have passed on your good wishes thank you so much a very surprised Nats
Debs thank you so much for our talk last night I only pray you reach your dream soon.
Nats
x


----------



## Misty C

*FANTASTIC  * NEWS Nats, congratulations I am over the moon for you - enjoy ever single moment of your BFP!
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Nats - that's fantastic news! Huge congratulations on your   

Giggly - it must be your turn next, with success rates of around 50% it just has to be your turn hun! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hey Nat's that's fantastic news and what a whopping Beta too! What day is it after transfer? My level was 325 on day 12 after a 2 day transfer and that was apparently high!!! Could be more than one for you!!!

Really pleased for you - many congratulations!

Love crusoe


----------



## radnorgirl

Nats 

Brilliant news honey.  Congratulations - enjoy!!!


May this be the start of a big long run of BFPs!

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Nats that is unbelievable!!!!!!!!!  What wonderful news ..... so happy for you - you so deserve this .... big hugs to you - have a wonderful happy, pinching yourself it it really true weekend!


----------



## nats210

Thank you
I had a 2 day transfer and tested on 13 days past. Certainly not unlucky 13 for me so far.
x


----------



## Bel

Ms Minerva - Sorry to hear about your test, but it's not over yet. It is a bit early to test still....everything crossed for Monday.xx

Nats - Congratulations!! Wonderful HCG too. Enjoy,xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Well done Nats, that is brilliant news!

        

how many embryo's did they put back?

Schmoo x


----------



## nats210

Hi Schmoo
I had 2 put back 4 cell's.
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Nats- Wow! Well done and huge congrats!        What a brilliantly high hcg- no doubts there, eh?! Here's to an uneventful, happy and healthy pregnancy.   Did you do any pee sticks before the beta? Also, please tell us your symptoms as I NEED to know! Thanks!

Mrs M- Not sure I'll be the one to keep the stats going, have to say as well that I was really tempted to go out and get an evil pee stick this afternoon, but it's only 10 dp3dt and I'm sure I'll only depress myself. Bet Nats would have had a +++ pee stick at 10 days though.... Send out the    ! Hope the numbers change for you, hun xx

Love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## gilmot

Hiya

*Nats* Huge congrats on your BFP

Firstly Thankyou to all the girlies that have pmd me with loads of helpful info it has been a great help.

Can I ask you girls that had failed cycles prior going abroad did you have any immune tests etc like they do at ARGC (the ones they send to chicago) before going for donor eggs.

I have almost decided to go for donor eggs instead of a go at ARGC as they are so expensive and one go there could be same as two goes in spain.

I just dont know if I should go to ARGC first to get chicago blood tests done to make sure I have no immune issues and not killing off my embryos when go back in. I have had 3 failed cycles with good quailty embryos but bad responder.

Or can you tell me do any of the spanish clinics do these tests or any other tests to make sure you are ok to take the embryos.

Do they do hysterscopys to make sure best place to put them back and to check all ok?

How did you girls make your decision re which clinic?

Mine is between Ceram & IM Barcelona.

Thanks again

Lisa xx


----------



## nats210

Hi Giggly

I didn't do any pee sticks I didn't even buy anything just went along this morning. As far as symptoms go first couple of says the odd twinge didn't feel like moving very far, boobs have felt heavy but not sore, only last night they felt sensitive on the nipples and I had a couple of sharp pains but apart from that nothing. Everything I felt I could have put down to the cyclogest.

I really hope we see a few more BFP's, while I am delighted I still have a long way to go and i just feel so sad that we have to go through this and it causes us so much pain and anxious.
Nats


----------



## safarigirl

Lisa i have just pm'd you, but you can get the NK cell tests done with Dr ******* (you can visit his website if you google miscarriage clinic it should come up) who operates from Harley street, i think its a bit cheaper than the ones done from chicago.  It costs about £600 i think, and will tell you if you have raised killer cells.  I think he offers quite a standard approach to any issue, however i decided to go to him, and if anything serious came up then take it further with ARGC .....  I had it done as i had three miscarriages and i was looking for possible causes to this .  YOu might want to look into this, as if you do, you can get prescribed steroids (heparin etc) which you can take from your 2WW.  I would suggest you read the investigations and immunology thread there is lots of information on women doing these tests, their experiences etc.  You can also use the search key which will bring up lots of information.  I think as it takes so much energy, time, for each treatment its best to know as much, or rule out as much as possible.

Nats your symptoms everything sound exactly like me!  Its a long road, but take it two weeks at a time, thats what i did, two weeks till 6 week scan etc ....

gigglygirl hold out on the peestick if you can ...... fingers crossed for you ....


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone,

Nats..thats fantastic news..many many congrats..am so chuffed for you xxx

Giggles..I have a feeling its your turn next..fingers crossed..thinking of you hun xxx

Ms.MIn..wishing you lots of love and luck for your blood test..dont lose heart yet..thinking of you xxx

Ive had bad news today and am fed up..had my scan this morning and the look of shock on the nurses face said it all..anyway I have 2 huge cysts on my right ovary. My TX has been cancelled..am Gutted! Have been waiting so long and just as I get to the final post..bam! ..Have to go back for another scan in the morning and have been ringing round all day until the lovely Debs helped (thanks hunxx), and am now in at The Manchester Fertility Centre for them to check the cysts out again to see if they have grown or gone smaller. Apparently my lining was too thick at 8mm for day 2 as well. AV have been Fab and rang me 3 times today, they said they cannot go ahead with these and said they must get me well first..I have to ring them tomorrow to see what action needs to be taken to sort this out now.. My donor is still reserved till Im ready. I came home from work sick and good job too, as Ive been hemorrhaging and have the worst pain..am hoping at least one has burst..

I know its not the end of the world but was so excited after 11 months of waiting..sorry to be morose girls just feeling a bit blue... we also had our holidays booked and am all confused as what to do now..

Love Lesley


----------



## radnorgirl

Lesleyjane

Honey you must be so disappointed and frustrated by this set back. I hope that they get things sorted quickly for you and that you are back on track to go out to AV before you know it

love

Helen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - Just wanted to say I've been thinking of you all day and soo hope the blood test on Monday gives you a nice big surprise


----------



## RSMUM

NATS - That's amazing! SEE I told you so!!! heheheeh   D Fan-bloody- tastic..It's also good for those 2wwers - Giggly - listen -no symptoms!  

LesleyJane - glad I could help although I've got to say it was down to two VERY good friends who came through FF who had some great suggestions -please let me know  how it goes tommorrow.

Well, I've asked Ruth to put me back on the list  - and if one more person says to me either A) " At least you've got your DD " or B) " Well, I think now it's really time to.. " ..I'll just  ..juts like you Giggly - people saying whatever you do int eh 2ww won;t make a difference..aargggh!  Hang in there sweets..

D 

X


----------



## Grumpygirl

LesleyJane- that's just awful, hun. So sorry you've had this setback. And to top it all off you're in pain. Sending you massive hugs. What an [email protected]*.    

RSMum, good for you getting back in the saddle. By the time you're at the top of the list again you'll be fired up and ready to go again. You're an inspiration to all of us, Debs. xxxxxxx "At least you've got your DD" doesn't make it easier, does it? At least I've got my dog! And I do mean that. 

Nats- great to hear your symptoms weren't too obvious. It must have been a shock to hear you had a positive, well, a lovely surprise I mean! I walked past the pee sticks in Tesco today, I was tempted for a moment but decided I'd show some willpower like you! Hope this willpower thing lasts...  

Actually I decided it wouldn't help me to feel miserable all weekend as if a pee stick was neg I'd still wait until Mon for the real result anyway so I'm going to delude myself I'm still in the race for the next 3 days.

Love to all
Giggly
xx

PS Any news on Izzy- she must be due soon?


----------



## casey

hi girls 

nats - congratulations on your BFP    you and dh must be so happy 

Lesley - OMG i an absolutely gutted for you and dh, You have had such a long wait, its heartbreaking to be facing another delay. At least AV are being so supportive and I hope your feeling better soon. Your health is the main priority everything else follows on from that - thinking of you xxx

Mrs M - hmmm 10 days ? I don't kniow blast or no blast sounds a bit early to me and if it is  late implanter well i don't need to say this to you do i ? been there and t-shirt spring to mind - hang in there jules - keeping everything XXX till monday

Giggly -  you poor thing the last few days are an absolute killer, there is no way to avoid the twitchiness, itchiness and general madness - just pamper yourself as much as possible - and stay away from the black stuff - pineapple juice only !!

debs - you amaze me with your determination and YES !! the odds are in your favour - good luck rolling the dice   

Misty - glad to see you got so much from your prep course - it is a lot to take in isn't it ? i know what you mean about not wanting to leave the abroadies tho - it would be like losing a whole set of friends. we have all been thru so much together. I am hoping if it is adoption for us  both then the abroadies will make me and you honorary members   

As for us well on one hand i am waiting to hear if the L/A is accepting our application for adoption and if so things will get started next year. On the other hand we are going for FET around 12/12/06. have sorted most of meds out now - thanks to lesley and rachel and sabina ( can't thank them enough   ) just need some cyclogest but sure i can sort this out with ruths help 

anyway hi to crusoe, safarigirl, scmoo, helen, AJ, lisa, bel, becca. lara. boakie, bonnie and hope i haven't missed anyone 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Lesleyjane - I can't believe your bad luck. What an absolute bummer for you. Hard I know but try and focus on the future, you will get there in the end and when you have your baby in your arms all this pain, hassle, agro, stress, waiting and heartache will all have been worth it. Thinking of you ....

RSMUM - so glad you are back on that waiting list. Those sixes on the dice are ging to start rolling in - starting with GG on Monday!!

Casey - glad your drugs problem is resolved and your FET is planned - how many frosties do you have?

My hypnosis went well today and for the first time I was actually able to visualise my embies inside me (well they are not there yet - but this is good prep for January) I could really clearly see my lovely cozy womb all pink and healthy with 2 tiny black dots snuggling their way in) I was a bit worried the embies didn't look like the ones in text books or as the clinic show them to you on the screen prior to transfer but the hypnotherapist said that didn't matter at all - after all the womb hasn't got eyes and doesn't know what they look like!!! This hynosis stuff is all a bit odd and I just dont understand how it works but it does seem to be helping...

Got to go the in-laws are here for the weekend .... groan.... groan... stress....stress....


Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies... thought I posted a little earlier but do not see it here
Nats- fantastic news... what a surprise for you!  Congrats!
Lesleyjane- bummer! sorry to hear of this but better to find out know then just end up with a negative and not know why.

Speaking of which... finally made myself go in for another HCG and it is still 8... so stopped the meds and started on the wine and chocolate 
I should have done it yesterday or even wednesday but I thought AF would come without stopping the meds... but I guess that is not the case always.    I am not really sure why it still is showing 8 as I would have thought it would have gone negative by now?  Today is day 16 and MOnday last it was HCG=8 as well. I really knew it was negative for the whole week after not having even a faint line last friday... so it has been a long and frustrating week.  NO supprot from Dp at all- none whatsoever.... so thanks everybody for your help and support.

Goodluck Giggly, Mrs Minerva and the rest 
b123


----------



## becca1969

Hi everyone,

Mrs Minerva-i can totally relate to the "toxic" feeling,i feel it too,i am so hoping & praying things will turn around for you.I have also had a blast tfr with de-i am thinking of you xxx

Oh B123-i am so sorry your hcg hasn't risen.Ope you can find some solace in the Choccies & wine,you must be feeling exhausted,take care xxx

Nats-massive congratulations to you-you must be up there on cloud nine-enjoy!

Giggly,Casey& Helen-hello.I think there will be some snow-it will certainly be colder than uk-river was totally frozen over in March when we went to Riga,so its winter woollies at the ready!Yes i am having de treatment there.A latvian friend suggested the clinic to me.The website address is www.egv.lv-i also know a lovely chap who you can e-mail there for de info-please pm me if you want any info.

Lesleyjane-i am so sorry about the cysts,i hope they can get you sorted & pain free as soon as possible & you can go ahead with your treatment really soon xxxxx

Lots of love Becca XXXXXXXXXXXXX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## three_stars

Hi becca,  I sthat the guy that is also the embryologist?  I had contact with them beginniing fo the year back when I first started looking for donors but as now one had gone there I was hesitant.  I have been to Latvia before and know a couple of people there.  Also estonia and was looking for a clinic there but never found one.  Is EGV the same clinic that has Scandinavian offices as well as St Petersburg?  I think the scandinavians come over for donors.
When I get back to Paris on Sunday I am going to go back to all my earlier notes on clinics.
b123


----------



## cecily parsley

Hi everyone

firstly
excellent news Nats210, really pleased for you.

lesleyjane Im sorry to hear about your setback, I really know how you are feeling. I have just had to abandon tx too. I have a breast lump and the mammogram and biopsy tell us it aint good news. So, I took off my hrt patches in the breast clinc, rang my gp, booked surgery dates, and then walked into my house to the phone ringing. I answered the phone to Ruth from ceram telling me she has my donor, perfect match and ET before Christmas. I cant get over the irony of having these 2 pieces of news in the space of an hour.

I will be popping in on and off to check that all my FF's are Ok and that there are BFP's galore. But, in the meantime I would like to thank you for being here for me, this site and you very special ladies have been a fabulous resource for me. Safari and radnorgirl,Sasha, Earthe Kitt, nats210,your support and pm's have ben invaluable, giggly, I have loved chatting to you online, youve been such an inspiration, and I am thinking of you very much, know these last few days will send you potty, hang on there, your list reminded me of my symptoms on the 2ww, and it worked for me.

I have followed all your stories and wish everyone lots of love and luck, whatever stage you are at. I look forward to seeing your names on the bumps and babies board.

love cecily xx

ps, to anyone who is considering ceram can I assure you that you couldnt be in better hands than Ruth's. Ive known her for 10 years, and she has been amazing, she supported me through diagnosis, abandoned cycles, return of ovarian function and then found me the perfect donor, kept in touch during my pregnancy, and met my DS . And she has been here for me during this setback too.  I hope that the donor meant for me gives one of you ceram girls a bfp.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Cecily,
What totally devastating news. I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I'm not quite sure what to say, except that I hope you know that we're all here for you if you need us. You can and *will* get through this and although mine was a different kind of cancer so I can't compare directly I've been through it too and have (still crossing fingers) come out of it the other side. If there's anything at all you'd like to talk about or just want a shoulder to cry on _please_ let me know. The hospital put me in touch with another lady in the same position as me 2 yrs into her recovery and I met up with her a few times- it helped me so much to talk about things with someone not so close to my situation once I'd come to terms with it myself. I'm going to be thinking about you from now on and sending every positive vibe I have in your direction. Hope you have plenty of people around you for hugs right now.

How nice of you to be thinking about everyone else and wishing us all luck when you're probably feeling so shocked and disappointed about your own treatment.

I'll stop banging on now, but I've also really enjoyed chatting to you. Sending you a huge huge hug, Cecily. Bless you for wishing me well, you've reminded me what I keep telling myself, that at least I have a chance to have a go at this and brilliant medical care got me here. My experience of cancer care wasn't nearly as frightening as I thought it was going to be, and the nurses and docs are fantastic. You're going to be fine.

Wishing you every bit of luck that I can lay my hands on. 
Love and lots and lots of hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Cecily parsley

I am so sorry to hear your news. You are an incredible person to be able to write such a positive email after such news.

When in your surgery booked for and have you been advised on the prognosis?

Sending you big hugs   and loads of positive vibes   .

I really hope that this is just a temporary set back and at some point in the future you will be fully recovered and back on the IVF road.

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi Guys

Can´t stay long, using the internet in a DVD hire store!  Had a brief check through posts and wanted to say a huge congrats to Nats on your BFP, another one for Ceram!!  Hope you enjoy your stay on  .  

LesleyJane, sorry about your setback.  I had terrible trouble with my lining at MFS a couple of years ago when we had our first DE, this time it was fine.  I also had a chocolate cyst on my ovary which I affected my hormone levels. I think that you´re better waiting until they´ve gone before txing as I believe that they had an adverse affect on my chances of getting pregnant.  Hope they go away on their own rather than you have them removed.

Cecily parsley, what devastating news you´ve had, and how brave of you to post such positiveness after finding out.  Sending you a huge cyberhug and I hope that you get back on track soon. 

Mrs M - really hope that you have tested too early, and you have some good news on Monday    

As for me, well we got 7 eggs, 6 fertilised and we are having a 3 day transfer tomorrow at 11am.  Having accupuncture before and after so hopefully will feel nice and relaxed.  Fingers crossed we get a couple of "keepers" in the clutch.

I'll try and keep you all up to date.

Love and hugs  Lara xxx From a not so sunny Marbella!!


----------



## casey

cecily - You musr feel shell shocked ! i just want to say that I hope you get all the love, support,information, comfort and space that you need right now - thinking of you 

Lara - greta news and fab fertilisation rate, good luck for ET and hope you get a couple of frosties too   

Becca - good luck in Ruga - keeping my fingers & toes XXXX for you

Crusoe - glad the hypno seems to be helping. I've just had 'vortex healing' which is similiar to reike but feels more powerful ( to me anyway) it is an energy balancing, negativity clearing healing tx - i had it after my last BFN and dd's op and I swear it definitely unblocked something and I felt so much lighter and more positive afterwards. Today, the therapist worked on my emotions and fertlity and again i know something has happened/ So much of this IF is mental as well as physical and if i hope the hypno carries on helping you 

Bonnie - so sorry things did not work out this cycle - i think a bio-chem is cruel its like so near but so far    And you must feell upset that you have had no support from your dp - I wish I lived nearby you so i could come round and crack open a bottle of wine and give you a big hug and your dp a kick up the backside    

BTW I have been training for my first 5 K and I can now run 1.5 miles WITHOUT STOPPING !!!!!!! WOOOH !! and i will be doing the 5K in a santa suit ( but thats for another day   )
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

Cecil parsley..swetheart am so very sorry, I hope you are ok and getting the love and care you need..Im thinking of you and hope that its benign and all will be ok. I look forward to seeing you back on the boards soon for your next tx..xxxx

Thansk so much everyone for all your kind words. Am feeling much better now..have got a grip! Went to hospital for a second scan this morning and they have said my lining is better at 3mm but still had the 2 cysts and they had reduced in size to 2cms and 4 cms, so that explains all the haemorraghing yesterday..The pain is better and had lots of cuddles from my DH, snoop and best friend so alls ok with the world...

AV have said that my tx is postponed for a month, I need to go on the pill for this month and then have a scan to check they have gone before my period and then one on day 2 to confirm. If all ok can go ahead around 16th dec, but testing would be New Years Eve!!! Oh fab..no drinks for me at xmas then 

Casey..well done on the training...and thanks xx

Bonnie..give me your dp's tel number so i can give him a few stern words..thinking of you and big hugs...

Debs..thanks for all your support and help this weekend, I really appreciate it...youre very kind..xxx Hope youre feeling ok hun..

Lara B - many congrats on the great fertilisation and good luck..thinking of you and big hugs xxx

Becca..hope youre ok and thanks xxx

Giggly..hope youre hanging in there and lots of love and luck xxx

Crusoe..the hypnosis sounds great..let me know how it goes..xxx

radnorgirl..thanks and hope your ok xxx

Hi to Safari..hope all is well with you and the pregnancy..xxx

Jules..lost of luck and thinking of you,

Well off to watch X factor now,

Love to you all...

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Cecily - Oh my god...you are such a fantastic person. Your post was so thoughtful considering how you must feel at the moment. I will be thinking of you and hoping and praying that your news is good and you are able to start tx soon. What a wonderful lady....you have left me speechless..lots of love,xx

Lesley - I can't believe your news either. I know how long you have been waiting for this and now to have this thrown at you is just pure bad luck. I'm so sorry you are in pain too....life is so damn cruel sometimes. I really hope these cysts go as quick as they arrived. I will be thinking of you also and praying that you get to have your tx very soon. xx

GG - You are fab. Always putting a smile on our faces....and let's face it we need a bit of laughter now and then!! Everything crossed for Monday for you. Have you bumped into Bruv since??xx

Becca - Good luck in Ruga,xx

Crusoe- Glad the hypno is helping. Loved your visualisation...I hope and pray this helps. Thinking of you ( as usual!!), xx

Lara - Great news about your embies...wishing you a positive 2ww.xx

Bonnie - Wine and Chocolate sound the perfect tonic!!xx

Casey - Well done with the training. I'm impressed. Good for you,xx

Mrs M - Everything crossed for Monday for you too,xx

RSMUM - Know what you mean about the 'helpful' comments....sending you lots strength to get through,xxx

Well...gotta go X Factor is about to start. I have just been wrapping Christmas Presents and must admit I was feeling very sorry for myself as this time last year when I was wrapping pressies, I was on cloud 9 as I had just had a BFP. After reading your posts...I think it's time I got a grip and pulled myself together!! 

Love to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## three_stars

Cecily-  Oh dear!  This must have been such a shock.. and the timing with the donor as well!  It gives me a heavy heart.  And makes me feel rather silly about my own worries at the moment.
I know there are others here that have been there and I am sure they will be a real support source for you in that respect.  
I have tried to finish this post several times and find that I just can't find the right words----  

Please know that I hope you get through this quickly and back on track towards your goal of motherhood soon. 
Love, bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

Cecily, i agree with bonnie its hards to find the right words to respond to your brave and heartwarming post ... i feel so much admiration for you in the spirit you wrote your post, I know the universe can only reward such bravery and love that abound within you
with my best wishes and love for you - if you ever want to talk, i am always here, you can always IM me and I can send you my email address.


----------



## Misty C

Hi girls

Just a quickie as I am due to start work in half an hour.

Lesleyjane - sorry to hear your news sweetheart, I hope everything is clearer for you after your second scan. xxx

RSMUM - GREAT to hear you've contacted Ruth!  

Casey - like the idea of being an honorary member!  Good luck with 5K training you healthy girl!

Crusoe - you are sounding so cool and calm, I'm glad hypnosis is working.

Cecily Parsley - you are a very special lady, thinking of you and know we are all here for you at any time.

Lara B - great news - safe journey home. xxx

Lots of love to Nats, Lisa/Gilmot, Giggly, Safarigirl, Radnorgirl, RSMUM, B123, Becca, Bel, Ms Minerva, Jo, AJ and everyone else.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Fidget

Cecily

Sweetie I am so sorry to read your news   I think alot of the girls have said what I would like to say so will leave it short and sweet and say I hope you know we are all behing you 100% wishing you on and praying that you get through this      

Hugs
Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Cecily - just wanted to echo what everyone else has said - and to let you know we are all behind you at this difficult time.

Deb X


----------



## mini-me

Cecily,
Have just seen your news, so sorry.  What a lovely caring person you are to think of others.  Thinking of you. xxx


Ms Min - hope the blood test shows a different result tomorrow.    

Giggly girl - hope the 2ww is not driving you too crazy. 

Sorry post is so short, must dash!

Love and best wishes to all
mini-me xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cecily Parsley - so very sorry to read your news. I am sure that you will get the care and treatment that you need to recover fully and that you will have your longed for sibling for your DS.

Thinking of you and sending you big hugs  

Lesleyjane - sorry to read your news too, it is a real b*mmer when treatment is cancelled, but at least this way you know that you will have the best possible chance.

RSMUM - well done you for getting in touch with Ceram and getting going again!

LaraB - sounds like you have excellent embies. Good luck!

Gigglygirl - not long now! Sending you tons of      for tomorrow!

Casey - 5k in a Santa suit? Wow!  

Becca - good luck in Ruga!

Purplechick - thinking of you hun. 

AJ - miss you! Hope that you are better soon.

Jo/Earthe Kitt - anyone have any news? Thinking of you and your babies.

Helen - I think that I will be joining you and Crusoe for a FET in Jan 2007. Did another HPT this morning and still a BFN for me. 

I will have my beta done tomorrow, but really don't hold out much hope at all.

Hello to  Nats, Safarigirl, Sabina, MistyC, Debs, Bonnie/b123, Lisa/Gilmot, mini-mi and all everyone else, sorry, I am suffering from a mushy brain at the moment.

Jules
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Cecily  - I don't know what to say other than I am so sorry and shocked to read your news. I am sure I speak for everyone when I say we are all here rooting for you and supporting you in way we can.

Sending you a huge hug         

GG - good luck for tomorrow    

Bel - I know that feeling of "this time last year" so well. All weekend my DH and have been saying to each other "this time last year we were pregnant." Keep focusing on next Christmas when hopefully there will be lots more abroadies babies our own included!!!!!
Have you managed to sort out dates and time off etc for December? 

Jules - sorry those horrid home tests are still saying a negative. I really hope things turn around for the blood test   and you don't end up being my cycle buddy in January. I'm sure I've been a jinx on Bel on the cycles we have had together.

AJ - tried to PM you but I think your inbox is full. Hope you are ok, we are all thinking of you lots.

Love and luck everyone
Crusoe xxx

(Only 10 more weeks until FET!!!)

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all enjoying the sunny Sunday, and a big hug for Cecily Parsley in particular. I'm sending you positive vibes all the time. 

Casey- well done on the training. Your dh is into running, isn't he? It took me a while to feel into it but you definitely get the bug and I've been missing it the last 2 weeks. Top tip- dry your trainers when they get soaked through...

Lesleyjane- your cycle may have been delayed but it sounds like it's for the best if there would have been a problem. Not long to wait and at least you won't be hungover on New Year's day.  

Crusoe- 10 weeks will be here before you know it. If we need a FET I'll prob be going in Jan too and I don't think you're a jinx. I'll happily be your cycle buddy. I'm a lucky cycle buddy, everyone gets pg instead of me!

Mrs M- sorry your hpt isn't doing the business yet, hope tomorrow brings better news. If not, at least you're prepared. 

Nats- How're you doing? Been celebrating?

Mini-Me- Hi!


Thanks for the wishes and good luck, I think I'm going to need it! I'm feeling quite calm and positive but mostly because we have frosties this time so I know we can have another go quite easily, well, compared to a fresh cycle. I could if necessary just go over for the day to collect them and not have the synchronisation drama. Not that it's much of a drama but easier to plan a FET and book flights etc. That said, I'm dying to know now either way. My appt's tomorrow a.m. and then I'm off out for the day with my Mum for some retail therapy. If it's a negative I'm going to buy myself some lovely new running shoes and get back out in the forest to lose the vegetative weight I've gained during the last 2 weeks of slobdom and meds. My running shoes from the GSRun honk to high heaven having left them damp while away on hols- we all got soaked through and then I left them to dry on the radiator , forgetting that the heating would be off while we were away. Doh!    

I've had tummy cramps, sore norks and all the usual progesterone side effects I've had before, so not reading too much into that. Nearly threw up on Fri night after my tea but again, was nauseous on my previous 2 bfn cycles. I think things were going well until Weds when I had the cold sweats and then the funny spasm (not spam!) , so I think it's going to be a bfn for me but with low hcg to show something happened. I might be totally wrong. God, this so does your head in, doesn't it? What will be, will be and all that. Only one more sleep.

Hugs to everyone,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
I haven't posted much recently as I have been really frantic doing varoius things, but have been reading to keep up.  I will post a big post tomorrow, but in the meantime, just wanted to wish Mrs "Spammyflaps" all the very very best for testing.  I have had a sheep tick in my bits before, but never spam.  Well, at least it wasn't liver and onions, which might have been worse.  Seriously though Giggles, really wishing you the best for a Big Fat Positive.  I admire your way of dealing with life in such a positive and inspiringly bright way (bright in all senses of the word), and you DESERVE this !
More to everyone else later next week,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bluebell- thanks for the support, you're a love xxx

Can I just make it quite clear to everyone that Bluebell hasn't actually seen my 'spammy area', we did meet on the abroadies meet but although we talked about sperm loudly in the pub, at no point did I show her my bits !! (Or anyone else!)

Bright, moi?! Please tell my DH, he thinks engineers are the brightest people in the world ever, and I'm a lowly teacher. I may well be a complete misery later in the week so bear with me when I'm less cheery please!  No-one can be cheery all the time but while the sun is shining and DH is doing all the housework I haven't got much to complain about.  Another reason to hope for a BFP- long may it continue!

Really need to get off here and back to my Sunday paper. The life of a slob. Nightmare!
Take care
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## jemimaa

Lisa good luck with testing tomorrow, may your trainers remain unused for many months to come.   

Missed the beginning of the spam reference but I hope its a good sign.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## radnorgirl

Bluebell

I am so pleased to see that someone else has had a sheep tick. We can form an exclusive sheep tick gang if you like!    

I got one when I was on my geography field trip when I was 13. Mine was in my armpit though! My mum pulled it out with a pair of tweezers!

When and how did you get yours? Who removed it for you?

Helen
xxx


----------



## hola69

Ms Min  and giggles,

wishing you so much love and luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both....

Love and hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Bluebell - Mrs 'spammyflaps' I *LOVED * it and I'm still laughing!!! I think giggly should now officially change her name...

Radnorgirl - I only discovered today that ticks carry Lymes disease - mmm I do wonder who removed Bluebells.

Good luck to Ms Minerva and Mrs 'spammyflaps' testing tomorrow. Lots of     to you both and anyone else I may have missed.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ha ha ha- laugh it up! You lot are mean . Please can I have a nice nick-name like 'Angelface' or 'Sweetcheeks'? On second thoughts that might make me vomit, but really! Mrs Spammyflaps?! We're going to get thrown off here! Where are the mods when I need one, eh? Fidget?!!!  It was only a typing error I chose to share with you all, not a real event, Jemimaa or anyone else who hasn't been following the thread!!

Misty- you're as bad as Bluebell.  Have sent you the email with the pics now. No, not of the spam. 

Let's have a competition to see who can come up with the best way Bluebell might have had her tick removed.
(It has to start...)

*Bluebell got her tick removed by.... * a handsome fertility Doctor by the name of Pedro who looked at her divinely trimmed lady area and just had to suck it out with his teeth!

or

*Bluebell got her tick removed by.... * waiting for a whole month for it to drop off, she really ought to have a bath more often! Dirty Gertie! 

Any ideas? Mine are rubbish, sure you lot can do better...

Best of luck tomorrow Mrs M!   

Off for a bath now, I'm not a Dirty Gertie, no siree...
Ciao for now
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS I meant a shower, not allowed baths! Maybe tomorrow night... (Hope not)


----------



## jemimaa

Lisa if anyone is going to get thrown off the site its going to be you, suggestions for tick removal did make me laugh though.    Anyone new coming on are going to think its some other kind of site!  

Ms Minerva have just seen that you are testing tomorrow as well so good luck.


----------



## safarigirl

Giggly and Miss Minerva thinking of you both and wishing you everything for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bluebell

Hope no baths for you Mrs Spammyflaps !     
Dirty Gertie xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Lisa

Loads of luck for tomorrow. I hope that you get the bfp that you desrve!!

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Ms Minerva & Giggly wishing you lots of luck for your test's tomorrow, let's hope that the run of bfp's start tomorrow.

     

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies
Lisa and Ms Minerva - crossing fingers and sending you some good vibes today!!!!


----------



## three_stars

Hi again.  Was reading your posts backwards... Lisa I refuse to call you spammyflaps.. I think gigglygirl is more you.  

I have a question about doing a DnC prior to TX.  Posted it elsewhere but you lot have such a lot of experience. Here goes:.



I had a conversation with the clinic ( Chania) and told them the HCG was still 8 four days later (bfn) . I was curious why the number had not gone to 0.  She said that before next treatment I must do a dnc and scrape the lining, that it indicated that I needed this (not just to do a hysterscopy).  Before the FET I was grasping at straws and did the immune tests, took prolactin for the high levels we found and suggested I do another diagnostic hysterscopy but they said they did not feel I needed it..  But I had found an interesting research article on women who had undergone a endo biopsy who had then fallen pg afterwards.  I suggested this but they did not think I needed it either.  The previous tx I had a 15, then a 6 -so I guess as it was declining they did not think it warranted doing the scraping first?
Any of you have similar experience.  I know a lot of ladies going to Ukraine and Russian seem to do a D n C ( dilation/ curettage) fairly often before tx.    When should it be done in a cycle?  And how long before doing the next treatment afterwards?? next cycle or must wait  Did it lead to a BFP next cycle?  Thanks,
b123


----------



## Newday

Lisa nad Mrs M

just wishing you loads of luck for testing to day hope it's BFp's for both of you
         

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Crossing everything for you two today!


----------



## HEM

Gigglygirl and Mrs M

Good Luck today - thinking of you!!!!!

Helen  xxx


----------



## Bel

GG & Mrs M,

Thinking of you both today. Keeping everything crossed,

Bel,xx


----------



## casey

GG & MRs M - send ing you lots of      
thinking of you both 
caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## janeup

best of luck for todays testers - GG and Mrs M!  loads and loads of             (whoops gone a bit mad with the key there!)

Did anyone read the article in yesterdays mag Observer called "the Mens room" i.e. the place where men leave their "samples..." It interviewed people using ivf etc and some of it was so moving, it made me blub and blub.  

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  AF arrived for me (I am not on the pill, not waiting to decap so just a normal boring old AF for me) and am in soooo much pain. Has anyone got any tips on how to get rid of this period pain?  It was late by three days and is really really heavy. I just hate being at work today.


----------



## bluebell

Sorry Ms Minerva.. hadn't seen you were testing too.  Good luck to you as well as Giggles.   

Janeup, hope AF pain disappears soon.  There really is no pain as horrible, is there ?  Take it easy !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to say I have everything crossed for Mrs M & Giggly today.
Thinking of you both
Nats

will catch up later sorry.


----------



## kone

Just came on to check if any news from our two testers   Come on put us out of our misery .Everything still crossed      
Katherine


----------



## Grumpygirl

Still no news- grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ! 

At this rate they''ll call when the curtains are being fitted this afternoon...Blub!

Thanks for the good wishes, ladies!

xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Gigglygirl - sending you     

Well, sadly the HP T's were right   I have just received my beta results and it is <1, so even with donor eggs it is still another   for me.

This is so hard. I really thought that using donor eggs would crack it (pun intended!)

I have two frozen blastocysts, which I plan to go back to Spain for in the New Year, but it all means more uncertainty, more plans put on hold....

Haven't phone DH at work, will wait until he is home to tell him.

Sorry for the "me" post! Just feel "Why me?! The success rates with DE are 60%, why did I have to be in the 40% that fail?

All I want is a sibling for my DD, something that most "fertiles" take for granted! 

Jules
xxx

Down but very definitely/defiantly not out!

PS I am opening the red wine, the chocolates, the Kettle crisps tonight! [email protected] healthy eating and the diet for now!
PPS - maybe I should change my signiture, 'cos I am feeling very sorry for myself right now!


----------



## Andream

Jules so sorry to see your news I know how hard it is to want a sibling too
love
andrea


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs M, sorry to hear you got a bfn. I'm with you as well, my beta was 0.5 so absolutely NOTHING happened this cycle either, despite all my weird moments. Gutted, but our curtain lady is about to arrive so will hold onto it for another hour or so. I was quite optimistic this weekend but not surprised it's a bfn. I am surprised that nothing happened at all though as my body has been acting strangely. Must be the drugs and the cold. What a mare.   3 fresh cycles and nothing happened, this last time with heparin, steroids and Gestone. Couldn't have done any more this cycle so not going to beat myself up over it. Going to order my running shoes and get out there.

Oh well, looks like there may be a few of us doing FETs in January.

Better go and call my Doc in Greece, she'll be dying to know.

Thanks for all your support over the last few days especially, ladies!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Miss M and Giggly girl, so sorry to read about both your bfn's, like everyone else i was so hoping for both of you ... its dammed hard.

Jules i asked the same questions as you after my bfn in january, i also thought donor eggs would immediately give me a bfp, for me it took two tries.... i really do believe it is possible, its a numbers game ...

anyway that is small consolation right now, i just wanted you to know that your thoughts are "normal" and part of the process

big hugs to both of you, my heart is sore for both of you, i so wish it could have been different.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh no Giggly, I am so very,very sorry to hear that you got a BFN too! I was so looking forward to some good news from you!

So it looks like we will be cycle buddies in January, and I couldn't be in better company! 

Really, really sorry hun. Big hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Bel

Giggly Girl and Ms Minerva,

So sorry girls. This is so blummin unfair. Feel so bad for you both and I wish I could give you both a big hug. GG, can't believe you have to put up with seeing the curtain lady at this time. Sending you both lots of love.....one day it will be your turn.xxx

Lots of love,

Bel,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Logged on again to see the news and feel like bashing the computer !    It's so unfair.  Both of you inspire me with the amazingly in-your-stride way you have taken the news.  I am a blubbering wreck whenever I get a BFN.  Huge hugs from me and take extra special care of yourselves.  Wish I could come running with you Giggles (although you'd leave me standing I'm sure !).  As Safarigirl says, it's a numbers game.  Just keep hanging on to that 60% success rate.  Hope you can both take the breather you deserve and forget about it all for a while though.

Loads of love,
Bluebell xx


----------



## HEM

GigglyGirl/Lisa and Mrs M

I am really sorry to hear your news, I have been willing you on all day!!!
My fresh cycle was a BFN and got a BFP when I went back for FET, hoping you have the same luck with your frosties

Helen xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Ms Minerva and Giggly

So sorry to hear your news today – when I read your posts I swore for the SECOND time in 3 days (I’m VERY bad).  What an inspiration you are thinking forward to your next plan/TX – may 2007 be your year, you both deserve it!

Enjoy the wine, crisps and chocolate – I may just have to join you.

Love ‘n’ hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

GG and MsM

So sorry to learn of your BFNs   I wish it could have been different for you

Well done for being so brave and looking forward to plan your next steps

Meerkat xx


----------



## nats210

I am so sorry to hear your news this is such a cruel time. Take care and I hope that your dreams do come true soon
nats
x


----------



## Marina

Hi Miss M and Giggly

Sorry to read your news, I know I felt the same way DE would be the answer but 2 fresh cycles failed  as well as my own crappy eggs 4 times, thinking of you both have a VERY large glass of VINO and stuff yourselves silly with choccies, always helps me a little, I am told this game is like playing the lottery well i think its right on that score, a BIG lots of    to you both.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks ladies,
Haven't discussed what to do with the clinic at length yet but Doc mentioned a hysteroscopy. Any thoughts? Will also make an appt to meet Dr Thum at the Lister again,as I'm sure my ATAs don't help matters. Doc in Greece says not to worry about it but it's a nagging worry for me and I'd rather know I'd addressed it.

Better go, got a date with some full fat coke and Neighbours!
Love to you all
Giggly
xx

PS Bought £45 worth of Lindt choccies today for Xmas at the outlet store, may have to break into those... If it didn't feel so sick! Darned drugs.


----------



## casey

Mrs M - I know how much it hurts when you want to give your child a much longed for sibling and it isn't happening, but i echo what the others have said, it is a numbers game, and next time the odds WILL fall in your favour 

GG - so sorry it hasn't worked for you, but if anyone should get there thru sheer resilience and positivity, it should be you. One day your dream WILL come true and it will be your PMA which helped to make it happen. As for hysteroscopy, check out the AV thread, as lots of ladies there have had this done

thinking of you both 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vindo

dear lisa and jules

don't want to keep repeating what others have said to you both - but just want to let you know that you are in my thoughts and close to my heart today.

much love Vi xxx


----------



## janeup

Big hugs to Lisa and Jules - I am really really sorry to hear about your BFNs today.  much love Janeup


----------



## jemimaa

Lisa and Mrs Minerva, I'm so sorry to hear about your results, you must both be completely gutted. Hope you both have a double whammy when you go back for your frosties in January. Lisa I thought you'd be going for something a little more sinful than full fat coke, what are you putting in it?  Choccies sound like a good idea.


----------



## lazydog

Dear Giggly and Ms M
I've been thinking about you both all day and I couldn't wait to get to the computer to see how you'd both got on, only to find your sad news. I'm so sorry. Hang in there girls and hit the chocolate.  Sending you both a big hug 
love lazydog


----------



## RSMUM

Just sending you both a huge  hug.Everyone else has said everything so much better than I ever could.

Thinking of you both

D X


----------



## MrsBunny

Sorry to crash in at such a sensitive time, but I felt I had to say how sorry I was to hear your news Mrs M and Giggly Girl. Sending you lots of relaxation vibes while you crack open the wine and choccies and lots of luck for the future.
I'm new to FF (so you'll have to forgive the rather plain posts for now) but have been reading this board on and off for a few weeks. You're all so brave! There have been some highs and lows obviously, but the way you support each other is fantastic. I've finally plucked up the courage to try and join you. I posted on the intro board yesterday and have already had some good advice. I've just gone on the waiting list at Ceram for DE IVF after lots of messing about with getting tests done and sending the form off, so I may be asking for advice and info about what happens at Ceram.

Anyway, don't want to say too much now, just letting you know my thoughts are with you.


----------



## hola69

Giggly and Ms Min..so very sorry and thinking of you both..lifes so bl**dy unfair!!! You both deserve it so much too....huge hugs and love coming your way...

Ive had awful back pain all day with these cysts am going to go back to Hosp in a few days if doesnt go..am hoping its them bursting..sorry TMI   Have rang DR.P today to ask but he's very busy so waiting for a call back...

Hugs to evryone else and welcome mrs Bunny   best of luck in your journey xxxx

Lesley xxxx


----------



## lazydog

Hello and welcome to Mrs Bunny (great name, lets hope you get to breed like one)
You're in good company here with the Ceram girls and I'm waiting for DE there myself. As we say here may your stay here be a short one (in the nicest possible way)


----------



## radnorgirl

AAAAAwwwwwww Giggles and Mrs M

It's just not fair is it! So Sorry - it really stinks. 

Along with Crusoe I am going for FET in January so let's focus on 2007 being our year.

Big hugs to you both

Helen
xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lisa and Jules... I am realy very sorry for you both.  I know how casually you seem to accept this in your posts is hiding how much it really hurts.  It always does no matter how much we prepare oursleves for it.  Take care of yourselves and I really hope you we all only have to do this just one more time!
bonnie


----------



## crusoe

GG and Ms Minerva - bu**er I was really, really hoping for good news from both of you today. I am so, so sorry for you both - it is so cruel and unfair and you both deserve better.

Ms Minerva - I so understand your sentiment about being in the 40% rather than the 60%. It seems all the harder when the odds are aparently stacked in your favour doesn't it and when you see it working seemingly so easily for others ? (I say seemingly because I know nothing about IVF/DEIVF is easy for anyone!)

GG - like you I was surprised on my last cycle that nothing seemed to have happened and my beta was less than 1 despite some really positive signs and symptoms including what I thought was implantation bleeding. It seems such a cruel irony that the side effects of the  drugs can mimic the very pregnancy symptoms we are so eagerly looking for.

Keep going both of you, success will come and every day is a day closer to reaching it.

Love and hugs to you both.   

So it looks like the two of you plus Radnorgirl and me could be cycle buddies in January. You might want to wait until February girls - I'm sure to bring you bad luck.

Crusoe
xxx

PS - Lisa - I have had a hysteroscopy and am happy to fill you in on all the gory details if you want!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Had a long chat with the Doc tonight, and we came to the conclusion that my body rejected the embies on day 9 like I thought. It wouldn't have had chance to create HCG so we can't tell on a blood test. I had lots of CM, tummy cramps etc until then, then got the cold shivers, had my funny spasm and then the CM disappeared the following a.m. Getting a cold on day 4 is possibly not a coincidence either. I have 2 known autoimmune diseases (vitiligo and hypothyroidism) and so got tested for immune issues in April as a precaution. I tested negative for everything inc NK Cells but my Anti Thyroid Antibodies remain high despite having a medically normal thyroid now it's controlled with thyroxine. 

Anyway, the long and short of it is, the Doc wants me to have a h'scopy to check the lining is shedding properly each cycle and maybe do a careful D&C while in there, and an endometrial biopsy to check presence of NK cells. She said  a blood test isn't enough to test for NK Cells as they may not be in the general blood stream but may be concentrated in the womb. They may also vary from month to month. Brilliant! I can have it done in the UK or go to Greece, although I really have had enough of going to Greece at the moment. 6 times in 12 months is enough for me! I'm going to contact the Lister who I'm under 'loosely' as my UK clinic and go and see Dr Thum again if he'll have me soon. 

Apparently the blasts they managed to freeze for us were trying to implant in the lab, so she's convinced the embies aren't the problem. We've now gone from being an 'easy' case to a difficult one. Yay!   The plan for now is to have the h'scopy, talk to the Lister, and go for FET when we've investigated immune issues a bit more. I don't want to rush into anything.

Sorry this is a 'me' post but so many of you (unfortunately) have lots of experience with all this that I thought maybe someone has a helpful idea??  

Thanks for all your support, been o.k. really but as usual DH is the one who I feel really bad for. I feel like I keep letting him down, but he never makes me feel like that, it's just that I feel like there's nothing at all wrong with him and it's all my fault. He's such a sweetie, it's not an issue but it's how I feel. 

Anyway, night night and thanks again for all the good wishes. I know you're all with me and it means such a lot.

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello everybody - just wanted to post a few lines and ease myself back in the saddle - two weeks ago I promised I would post at least once daily but since then things went a bit topsy turvy.
I am now generally OK although getting tired and breathless at the slightest exertion, when I had the VQ scan last week the radiographers gave me two instructions as I was "radioactive"
1. Not to go near any pregnant women  
2. Not to go in the kitchen for a month   - unfortunately DH didn't take the second one seriously although to be fair, he has been trying.

I am so sorry that there has been a dearth of good news on here since I last looked in - I've only looked back over a few pages but here are a few personals

Sasha B - thanks for being my lifeline to FF - your Bella is so beautiful and I love her picture it really does you and  her credit

Giggles - so sorry about your BFN - it really is unfair after everything you've been through - 6 trips to Athens in the last 12 months is incredible - I'm beginning to wonder if these airport restrictions are another HFEA ploy to put even more hurdles in the way of us abroadies
BTW - where is the chocolate outlet?

Ms Minerva - so sorry about your BFN too - I know what you mean about percentages and the like - they do seem a bit warped at times

Bonnie - sorry you appear to have had another biochemical, yet more trekking abroad yet you manage to remain so upbeat and staying one step ahead all the time - well done

Safarigirl - congrats on getting to the end of the first trimester 13 weeks already is a real milestone, I could say relax and enjoy your pregnancy but I don't think any of us who have struggled to get here can ever relax about this whole process

Almamay - sorry about your BFN too - I really was hoping that you were going to come up trumps

Janny - so pleased that things are improving for Mateo - I will be thinking mega thoughts of him tomorrow (later today) and hoping that all goes well

AJ - thinking of you and hoping you are on the mend

Dianne - what are you up to these days??

Izzy - congrats on the arrival of your son - I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone - I'm sure it didn't for you though

Jennifer - hope all went well with your op and you'll soon be fighting fit, kidney stones as well, that really is a bum deal

So many others I've missed - not intentional at all and please accept my apologies

Welcome to the new girls - may you find and share  support and inspiration with the abroadies

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fidget

Lisa and Mrs M 

I just wanted to say i was sooooooooo sorry to read yr news girls   


Welcome back Jo  

hugs all round really 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Wow EarthKitt, so good to see you posting again and delighted to see you are on your feet again.  What a post, you got me right up to date with everyone!!!

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to see Ms Minerva and Gigglygirl posting BFN's.  

Also wanted to thank all you for your messages and PM's, I'll reply to you all shortly.  Just trying to pick myself up again.

My short-lived BFP is once again over.

So I guess I'll be going back to Spain next year.  

Sorry for lack of personals.

PurpleChick


----------



## casey

Purple chick - I am so sorry to hear to hear your news - its just so sad i don't know what else to say - thinking of you 
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kone

Giggly Girl and Mrs M so very very sorry    
Purplechick so sorry also to hear of your loss you have really been through the mill this year  
Jo nice to see you posting again welcome back
Katherine


----------



## three_stars

Dear Purplechick.. I feel terrible for you.  Take care of yourself now. Good to have a plan but I know it hurts just the same. Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Marina

Purplechick

I am sorry to hear your news, I am thinking of you, try to look forward, I know that doesn't help me saying that but having a plan is half the battle, take care and spoil yourself a little.

Love

marina


----------



## RSMUM

Purplechick - I sent you an IM.

GG and Mrs. M - how are you both doing today? 

LesleyJane - you sound like you are going through hell too...

It was been a pretty awful few weeks on here hasn't it? With only Nats good news.. ( BRILL NATS!  ). I had really thought I'd be the only BFN...had such high hopes for everyone else..

I've been knocked out by a stonking great headache - been in bed more or less for the last two days....had to ( sort of ) laugh though when I went to the GP this morning though - basically she put it down to the last few weeks stress and very kindly told me that I should really be taking break now, really stop for a while and rest from it all.. I thought of you Giggly, on the phone to your doc last night, and you Bonnie, quizzing your doc etc...as Marina said " having a plan is half the battle " ...anyway, don't know what I'm trying to say really - just gabbling...sending out huge     to quite a few of you this week..

and massive      to Lara and anyone else cycling right now


D X


----------



## Bel

Purplechick,

So sorry to hear your news. Gosh...what a tough year you have had. It's so unfair. Thinking of you and DH. Wishing you lots of strength at this awful time. Lots of love,xx

GG & Mrs M - How are you both today. Thought of you both all last night....hope you both enjoyed a drink and your choc's. Sending you lots of love too. GG I had a hysteroscopy in September(just before the meet) so if you would like to ask me any questions, I will try and answer as best I can,x

Rsmum - Sorry to hear about your bad head. In theory time out sounds like a good idea, but as we all know the best cure most of the time is to sort out the next step. Wishing you loads of luck with your next plan,xx

Jo -Great to have you back. Can't believe you are 20 weeks now. Seems like yesterday you got your BFP!! xx

Lara - Hope all is going well with you and your embies are snuggling in nicely!!xx

Bluebelle - How are you buddy?? How's your back?xx

Crusoe - I was thinking of you and your DH at the weekend. I know this is a tough time of year for you both too. Here's hoping next year things are different for us. Lots of love,xx

Lesley - Gosh...you are having an awful time of it at the moment aren't you. I hope these cysts disappear quickly.xx

Mrs Bunny - Welcome. I am a Ceram girl too. It's a great clinic. I know the wait for a donor is hard. But I'm sure Ruth will find you one very soon. If you need to ask any questions I'll try and answer them,x

Hello to Mini-me, Casey, Marina, Kone, B123, fidget, Radnorgirl,lazy-dog, Jemima, Meerkat, Nats, Janeup,vindo and anyone I've missed,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Just a very quick one from me.  Still in Spain, an extremely rainy Spain at the moment!

Wanted to say how sorry I was to read Mrs M´s and GG´s posts.  Sorry that this wasn´t the news you wanted ladies.  Take time out for yourselves and decide the next step.  

I now have 2 little embies on board, hopefully snuggling in nicely.  One was an 8 cell, the other the next stage along - never seen such good embies before!!  Been chillin for a couple of days, first time out of the apartment.  We had such a thunder storm last night and this morning, rain just poured and poured down as if it wasn´t going to stop.  It has, and now the sun has come out 

Love to everyone else, be home late tomorrow, so will log on again then.

Lara xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Purplechick - what can i say .... i am so sorry for you it just seems so unfair at times.  Big hugs and love to you.  If you ever need to talk, please IM me.

Jules, Giggly,  Debs and Bonnie thinking of you as well - remember we are here for you and if you dont feel like being cheery or up you dont have to be ... its okay and i can really be a shoulder for you and help you work out where you want to go next.  Your spirits shine through, but we are here for the darker days as well.

Lesley i hope you get some better news with your cysts .... 

Miss Bunny welcome to the thread - lovely to have someone "new", you'll soon get to know us all and be chatting away.  I am from Ceram as well and you will be in good hands there.

Jo, so good to see you posting!!!!

Lara - what fantastic news about your embies, snuggle snuggle snuggle

Also want to say hello to Mini-me, Casey, Marina, Kone, Fidget (our star moderator) Hem (hope you resting up), Radnorgirl,lazy-dog (meant to say welcome to our thread), Jemima, Meerkat, Nats, Janeup


----------



## badger b

Big hugs to Mrs M,GG,Bonnie,Rsmum,thinking of you all.x

Purplechick,so sorry to see your news,big hugs and heres to a better 2007 for you and your dh.

Lara good luckw ith your 2 great embies,fingers are all crossed for you.    

Safari girl,glad to hear everythings going well for you hon!
Hi to everyone,Bel,Jo(welcome back)!,AJ,Mini Me,Hem,Kone,Marina,Casey,Fidget,Crusoe,Radnorgirl,Lazydog,Mrs Bunny,Vindo and everyone else ive missed


love

badger


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies. Not sure if any of you recieve BIO news. I get a link from ivf.net 
http://www.ivf.net/content/page-o2335.html latest issue had some interesting studies about sperm greatly affected by anti-depressants ; also by mobile phone use. And older women passing on fertility problems to daughters. 
b123

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Lara
Your embies sound wonderful and hope they are snuggling in nicely now.
Best of luck on the 2WW    

Best wishes and love to everyone



Meerkat xx


----------



## Marina

Hi Lara

heres wishing you     sticky ones sounds like a coupla nice beanies there  I know what you mean about the rain, cause its rain rain rain here I am in Spain not Malaga though, no sunshine for us for 5 days now  good luck

Love Marina


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jo/Earthe Kitt - lovely to see you posting again! So pleased to hear that you are out of hospital and that both you and your precious babies are doing OK.

LaraB - good luck to you! Sounds like you have a great pair of embies on board. Shame about the rain in Spain, but at least it should be warm rain.

RSMUM/Debs - sorry to hear about your headache. I wonder if it is a side effect of stopping the Progynova? Hugs to you.

Purplechick - thinking of you hun.

Gigglygirl/Lisa - I have been thinking of you today and wondering how you are. I have had a hysteroscopy, and it was fine, really it was. IM if you want the not so gory details. 

I know that the ARGC investigate and treat immune issues, they seem to be really cutting edge with it and have very high success rates as a result, sorry if I remember rightly, you don't live near London, so that is probably not much help 

B123/Bonnie - thanks for the link, very interesting. Hope that you are OK too.

Lesleyjane - sorry that you are having such a hard time right now.

Thank you so much to everyone for your messages and IMs. It really means so much to me. Not even my best friend or my mother knew about my treatment, so other than DH (the strong but silent type!) FF is my only outlet!

I was back at work today. To be honest, I felt fragile and tearful, but I heard the song "Something inside so strong" by Labi Siffre on the radio as I drove into work and I know it sounds corny, but it really lifted my spirits!

Safarigirl, you are right, this journey does take you to some dark places. Getting a BFN never gets any easier. 

But I am lucky, lucky to have been blessed with DD and DH. 

It does help to make plans, so I am planning a FET of my remaining two blasts in the New Year.

Off to have a browse on the FET board! 

Love and luck to all my FFs,

Jules
xxx


----------



## schmoo73

I am so sorry to hear your bad news Purplechick, Miss Minerva and Gigglygirl, I was really wishing that you all had good results.  Take care of yourselves, thinking of you all.

Love to all the other's I haven't mentioned

Love Schmoo x


----------



## sandyw

rsmum, bonnie, giggly and ms minerva- am so sorry to read your news, am sending hope, love and strength to you all
Purplechick- its so hard to find the right words- much love honey - am thinking of you

Lara sending lots of pos energy your way for those lovely embies to snuggle in

thinking of everyone
sandyxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just a quickie, not intentional, just very tired so off to bed..but just wanted to say to Purple..am so so sorry sweetheart..my heart goes out to you..dont know what else to say other than Im thinking of you and special hugs xxx

Thanks everyone for your kind words..I feel like i dont deserve them as much as the other girls who have all had BFN..its been a tough week for us all this week...but at least we have eachother eh  

Love to you all my special 'FF's ,

nite nite xxxx


----------



## kone

Ladies 
Just wanted to try and say something about all the sad news on here lately,but it is so hard to find the right words.You are all such an inspiration the way you are already looking towards the next step in your journey.I truly pray that one day you will all get the positive result you so deserve.
I think this website is such a great place to share support and advice and I know i am one of the lucky ones but i still come on here every day to see everyones news.
Thinking of you all and wishing you all the luck in the world with your next step.
Love Katherine


----------



## crusoe

Purplechick - I am so sorry. What devastating news, I cried as I read your post. I can't say anything to make it better (wish I could) but  you are in my thoughts....



On a selfish note I have just had my report back from IM following my failed cycle back in September. This has thrown up a few unpleasant surprises - namely the 2 grade 9, 4 cell embies we thought we had frozen have turned into 1, 4 cell grade 9 and 1, 2 cell grade 7. I have been working soooooooooooooo hard on trying to be postitive about FET in January but now I feel let down. The embies are not as good as I thought, it didn't work fresh so why should it work frozen!?

Secondly we had a lovely 11 eggs from our donor. 7 had ICSI and 5 fertilised. The other 4 were left to fertilise naturally but only 1 did so. I was under the impression they ICSI'd everything, it seems a waste not to. The other thing is they recommended we go to double donation and we had a sperm donor but looking at their report we have had far better fertilisation in the past using my DH's sperm.

I have sent them a strongly worded email and await their response but I feel so disillusioned and disappointed now. I'm not sure I believe IM go the extra step for refund program people. They expect to  refund some couples  and I'm getting more and more sure we will be one of those couples.

Sorry to be so negative, when so many of you are coping with problems and difficult emotions of your own but if I didn't have my FF's I think I would seriously lose the plot.
Thanks for letting me off load.

Love and luck and a special hug for Purplechick  
Crusoe  
xxxx


----------



## Bel

Oh Crusoe,

I can understand your frustration. I also believed that with ICSI all are fertilised??!! But then on a positive note, I really don't think that the grading of the embie matters too much. In my own experience I have had fantastic embies put back and nothing, but then the only time our embies were not as good, we got a BFP. Try not to get too down about it (easier said than done I know). I really hope that they send you a quick answer to your e-mail as it's horrible being in limbo. 

Thinking of you and wishing I knew exactly what to say to help you I really do,

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

Crusoe- so sorry you feel let down, I really thought IM would look after you from everything I've read on here but it honestly doesn't sound like you've had the best care from them. Even if they do end up refunding you (I sincerely truly hope not) you don't want a refund, you want a baby. I totally understand your frustration. It seems like it's one hurdle to the next in this game sometimes. I can't even begin to tell you how glad I am I found this site and this thread in particular as it's such an outlet for me. If I talked about all these issues with all my friends I'd be a mess emotionally, going over it all the time and giving updates on every step of the way. On here I give them because I want to, when I want to, and if I have a little (or large) cry I know you all understand and can't see me anyway! Gotta love FF...  Hope things get resolved with a lovely BFP in Jan for you, as Bel says the very best embies aren't always the bfp embies.

Bel- not long to go now. Hoping your cycle marks a change in the tide for the abroadies, we need a bit of good news round here. No sign of bruv, will prob be in another 5-10 years! I hope to see you again first.  

Purplechick- how absolutely awful for you, you've really been through the mill. You're a very courageous lady .  


RSMum- Thanks for your IM, you're such a sweetie. How are you this week? xxx

Lesleyjane- thanks for your kind words, you so deserve to get a bfp with your next cycle after all your hurdles.

Won't do loads of personals but I wanted to say thanks a million to everyone for your kindness and support. I'm so glad we haven't shared our IVF details with many of our friends, this BFN has been particularly bad to come to terms with after my chat with the Doc on Monday night. I honestly feel like we've had the very best embies on all 3 cycles and with my other immune issues and general health history I'm not sure I have enough faith in my body to do what I want it to now. I've done lots of reading into NK cells (Doc thinks this is the most likely) and I'm really not sure I want the tx (IVIg and/or high dose steroids) if that's the case. They're the body's natural defence against cancer and in my mind it would be stupid to turn those off after having recovered from cancer. I'm not medically trained however and may have got the wrong end of the stick on this. I've going to see Dr Thum at the Lister on Mon and will get some confirmation of what my Doc said and a second opinion. I've also written to my oncologist to ask his opinion as to the safety of these treatments for me, he said to contact him if I had any questions and the man is a God   so I trust him implicity to give me a straight answer. 

What is really hard to come to terms with is if my body is rejecting the embies, what this means for DH, in terms of him most likely not having a genetic child because of me. He's just my rock, supports me through everything, and I so want to give him a child. I want to see a mini-DH running around. It feels like it's my fault but I have absolutely no control over it. Trying to work through the emotions of realising that maybe I don't have the strength to do repeated tx's after everything I've already been through when the outcome is far from clear is horrible. I spent most of yesterday bawling and have been to work today which was better as I only bawled on the way to and from work!

Then I think of Cecily and her brave reaction to her news, and think I beat that. But, I'm a totally changed person after the cancer and in lots of ways it has knocked the stuffing out of me, so I don't want IVF to be the final thing that breaks me. IVF may work for some people and not for others, we just hoped we'd be one of the people it works for. 

So, basically having a tough few days and sorry for offloading. It really helps though, and I know you all understand. I know about the ARGC and their tx's but some of them seem a little off the wall and even unlicensed (Humira) and the Lister still does the middle of the road tx's that I'd be more comfortable with. They have a great reputation and I've been there before.    

Crikey, that was a major 'me' post. I'm going to get the adoption pack, cry a lot more and get second opinions. Have the h'scopy and FET and then re-evaulate our options. Can't make any decisions until then.

Want the tide to change please, or to get off the boat!

Hope I haven't depressed anyone too much.
Love to you all, esp Purplechick. What an absolute total kick in the teeth. 
Giggly
xx


----------



## boakie

Hi Guys

Mrs M and GG so so so sorry to hear your sad news, I am thinking of you and much love to you  both and everyone else

Boakie

Ps I have 2 embies on board so I am just waiting to find out now whether they have taken, got to test next Thursday 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Gigglygirl.

You do have some tough decisions to make but at least you have DRs to go to that you feel you can trust.  I do not know you past these last few months but as you so desire to give DH a child of his genes have you considered doing surrogacy?

Good luck to you in your journey.  You do have to think about yourself as well.  I am sure he wants you to stay healthy as a first priority as much as he may want children as well.

Love,
B123


----------



## Marina

Hi Crusoe

I really feel for you, I can totally understand how your feeling I feel the same way about the refund program, I find it odd that out of 11 eggs we only got 5 fertilised, that was using double donation too this time, our embies frozen are only grade 6 which is less than my DH, they used an excuse last time telling us that he had a sperm infection  so as we were in the middle of this cycle we said instead of cancelling we would go for donor sperm, even though he has fathered before 3 times with his first marriage, this infection was re tested for at an IVI clinic, and it was negative 1 week later  all Little strange if you ask me, I don't feel that we have been treated fairly either, they know I need my drugs for the next cycle, and all they say is that they are in the post, this was 2 weeks ago, I am being told now to buy them and they will reimburse, just not on, as they have already been paid for, we only have 1 fresh cycle left now like you, and what ever frozen come out of it, I know there are lots of people that have been successful with IM, but there standards have dropped since then, on our last cycle we were not even taken to a consulting room to tell us about either donor  considering it was double donation I was totally discussed that we were whisked off to the transfer room, I am also being told that people have been shown their embies on a screen well we have never seen this.

I am so sorry to rant on like this  , Crusoe your in my thoughts I truly feel for you, after all 30,000 euros up front you expect a better service than this.

Take care

Love to all

Marina


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello everyone! Its been months I know but we have been taking a break from it all and in the meantime went and got married! Its all been really exciting and we really needed to take some time away from all the sadness and disappointments before we felt ready to re-group and try again.

I have however, been logging in quite frequently keeping an eye on everyone and its been lovely to see some of the successes but dreadfully sad to see so many failed attempts.  Still, I know that this arena is the absolute best support group we could all ask for and its nice to be back.

For us, well were awaiting our egg donor at Ceram but have now take ourselves off hold as it were and are waiting for the call from Ruth to let us know they have found someone suitable to start us off down the bumpy road again.

We are more determined than ever, now we are married, to give this our absolute best shot so its back on the Pregnacare for me and trying to cut down on the wine thats formed almost a daily part of our lives in the last few months.

Anyway, I'm babbling on sorry - just wanted to say hello everyone and I look forward to being a more active member once again.

Love and hugs to you all

Pen
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe and Marina I have read your posts and I guess i just wanted to say that IM deserve to give you the best treatment that they are capable of giving.  Dont for a moment put up with anything less.  Dont be afraid to ask questions, email them, bother them and make sure that you feel absolutlely sure before you embark on your next treatment.  Let them know in writing where you arnt happy, and be sure that when they offer you treatment you feel that your needs; questions are been answered.  These treatments take such a toll on us physically, spiritually and mentally that you deserve the very best option each time.

I know AJ on her last trip to Barcelona had her dates etc messed up by IM and she ended up having to race down to Barcelona only to find out that she was only needed within three days after all.  She kicked up a fuss, let them know how she felt and i know they refunded her the cost of having to take a very expensive route at such late notice to barcelona.  She also wrote the reams of emails, got other advice from argc when she felt worried about what they were asking, and really controlled her treatment and made sure they were giving her the very best they could.

I guess what i am trying to say is that no matter how expert a clinic is, also take control and try to feel that you are in the driving seat.  My only regret in my whole ff history is that i actually thought my first gynacologist knew what he was saying.  If only I knew what I know now ....  Anyway I just want this so much for both of you, I think IM is a great clinic but dont let them overwhelm you ....  You both have such a great self awareness and i would trust that, your instincts are good.  You are probably doing all of this anyway, i just feel that i want to look out for both of you (so please ignore this if you are already doing this anyway, i just feel protective over you both!)  

Giggly i wish i knew what to say - perhaps you need a little space, its hard to get a bfn (that knocks you) and then make other big decisions.    It must at the moment feel very overwhelming for you.  Allow yourself a little time to get over the bfn (you are such a wonderful optimist but I know your heart is sad, and sadness needs time, reflection and  a little healing , you deserve it) - i would mentally give yourself a few weeks break where you dont worry about making any decisions at all, then speak to your doctors whom you trust about steriod treatment, and then make a decision based on that information and feeling a little stronger.  Sending you such a big hug ....

Pen - congratulations on your wedding .... how wonderful, so good to have you back again.  I am sure Ruth will besending you "that" email soon.


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I have read people's posts and well don't know what to say except I feel for everyone. I tool have my own drama after the BFN in May I wanted Dh to consider adoption and he said NO so I put it to bed and haven't thought about it again. Getting myself psychologically ready for another go at fetimed in feb as we have had "just bad luck"!! how many of us have had that??

Then yesterday DH said he thought we should consider adopting now my head is all over the place again now. Just don't know what to do for the best totally confused bu it all.

Going to take another step back and re evaluate.

Why is just so hard for some of us?

Dawn


----------



## Marina

Safarigirl

Thank you for your kind words you are so right we are in the driving seat, what would we do without our FF friends here, its so nice to know there are others who understand and care, this journey is hard enough without other added stress towards it.

God Bless 

Love

Marina


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

GG and Crusoe..so sorry to hear of all your worries..you deserve some answers and some good luck..I think maybe take some time out and then re evaluate, you have just got a neg and am sure you will feel very sad..when I'm sad I cant think straight at all..things just go round and round in my head and get all exaggerated..I'm thinking of you both and sending you lots of hugs..

Boakie..good news on the 2 embies and good luck..xx

Dawnguzz..sorry you're confused and stressed..hope you can resolve the situation and find an answer thats good for you both..good luck xxx

Safari..what a lovely post..you're such a kind person still looking out for us all..bug hugs xxx

Pen - good to have you back and many congrats on your wedding   xx


Marina..you rant away..its good to let it all out..i wish you love and luck in getting the answers you deserve xxx

Hi to Bel and bonnie..hugs   xx

Kone glad to hear you are doing well and take care xxx

I had my meeting with Dr P at Care today and Ive been prescribed a course of Norethisterone 5mgs three times aday for 10days. This will get rid of the cysts and I will get a period within 4 days of stopping. I have to have a scan on the first day after the last pill, which is a week on sat..fingers crossed. I'm quite open minded now, if all is OK great AV here we come, if not its get better and then AV in new year..thats life huh   Still got the back ache..not quite as bad as had acupuncture again today and I was told again that No wheat, NO refined sugars and NO dairy are VIP especially for cysts..apparently a cause of cysts is a hormonal imbalance created by high blood sugar levels.. So that means no butties, no yummy cakes, choccy or biscuits, and no cheese etc..BORING     

Off to London tomorrow..love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## crusoe

GG - I read your post last night and have been thinking ever since what on earth I can say to you...

I think your 3rd negative has hit hard because we all know the statistics - 3 goes and it should have worked. IM work on this basis on the refund program and a UK fertility doctor I saw in the early days told me "3 goes and we'll crack it." Those words have always stayed with me hence I readily convinced myself it would definately work on the 3rd go. It didn't and I like you was devastated.
3 goes is an average though - we see lots of people here for whom it works 1st or 2nd go but there are a growing number of us who are  past that stage. It doesn't mean it won't work for us - it just takes some of us longer. I have a scientific article here that seems to say there is no decline in DE success rates after 3 cycles - the odds are just as good as on the first cycle. 
I believe there is an enormous amount of luck involved and if you can mentally, emotionally, physically and financially stay with it - it will work.
Repeated treatment is very hard and contemplating it after a recent BFN is especially difficult. Perhaps it would be helpful to take a break from thinking about it at all for a month or so. You then may be able to come back to it with renewed strength and determination.

As for not being able to give your DH a child ... I am sure because of the way you describe him and the fantastic support he has been to you that he wants a wonderful life with you and that a child would be an added bonus. My DH once described me as being the icing on the cake of  his life and a baby would be the cherry on the icing on the cake. Fantastic to have but not absolutely essential to us having a happy life together.

I can't help you with the immune stuff - I know nothing about it (I'm waiting for another BFN before I can contemplate that route)  but I can understand your concerns re. the treatment and your medical history. A second opinion sounds essential and it is great you have a doctor you trust so completely.

Give yourself some time to heal GG - don't make any hasty decisions (says she the most impatient person in the world!) Repeated negatives dent your confidence hugely and you have to work hard at getting that confidence back but it will gradually return.

You will be a mummy one day GG by some means.

Sending you loads of love and tonnes of luck - because luck is what a lot of this boils down to.

Crusoe
xxx


Lesley - hope you are staying off those bad foods and things are improving for you.
Marina - thanks for your reply to my post. Sorry you have had to go through what you have - but it has made me even more determined to get some straight answers from IM. I pray things work out for both of us - good luck with your FET.
Pen - congratulations on your wedding and welcome back to FF -  hope Ruth finds that donor soon.
Dawn - I have sent you a PM

Love to everyone else. 

I have had an afternoon off today and planned to clean the whole house but instead I have had an hours sleep on the sofa and been on FF the rest of the time. Now I've got to try and make out I've been really busy before DH gets home!!

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Came back from Spain late last night and took a "sicky" from work today and tomorrow, feel awful telling a few fibs, but wanted more time to rest really.  Muchas gracias for all your lovely words and good luck wishes, it means a lot to know I have the support of you ladies.  

Its only day 5 (that's if you count transfer day as Day 1), and already I'm looking for symptoms!!  I'd quite forgotten how much you look for symptoms and information about your embies, it's been a while since my last 2ww.  
We didn't get any to freeze as Ruth said they had stopped growing, so I really hope that the embies inside are still going strong.  I test on Friday 17th November 

Wanted to say how sorry I was Purplechick to read your message, this fertility journey can be so cruel sometimes.   Take care.

Lesleyjane - good news that you've been given some new drugs to help get rid of the cysts, here's hoping you are back on track soon.  I hadn't realised that cysts can be caused by the diet, I had one years ago that the NHS didn't detect  , luckily I was in Bupa and my gynae scanned and removed it the same day.  He never mentioned anything about what could have caused it.  Hope you have a good time in London.

Dawnguzz, sorry you're going through such a confusing time at the moment.  It's hard enough making decisions without different options being thrown in the pot.  I really hope you are able to plan and sort out what the next step is for you both.

Marina, it must be really tough when you're used to a good service at a particular clinic and they don't deliver that every time.  I know my UK clinic have not been as good as previous cycles since I have decided to go to Ceram and they aren't the "main" clinic.  You've paid a lot of money to go there and expect the best, I hope they get their act together or they will lose patients.  Have you tried to speak to someone there or email them about it?  

Safarigirl, great to see you're still posting here, giving such good advice and lovely comments to people, hope your pregnancy is going well.

Pen, nice to see you back on the thread.  Congratulations on your marriage, hope that you get that fabulous call from Ruth soon.

Gigglygirl, really hope that you are feeling a bit better today.  It's great that you have specialists to ask advice in this situation, let's hope that they come up with some ideas for you before you next cycle.

Crusoe, there's so much bad news on this board recently, I really feel for your frustration with the clinic letting your embies fertilise naturally if you'd agreed for ICSI.  Have you received a reply back yet?  Make sure they explain themselves, as Safarigirl said - you should receive the very best for your money, no excuses!

Love and hugs

Lara xx


----------



## schmoo73

Just a quick update, I had a call from IVI this morning saying that they have a possible donor for monday  , they asked me to have a scan & E2 blood test today which I did and the results are the lining is 7.5mm and the E2 is 1878 pmol/l so I am now waiting for them to get back to me on wether they are happy with this or not, so I am slowly going round the bend with anticipation  .

Sorry for the me post, but in the middle of cooking dinner. Will let you know what they decide tomorrow.

Wish me luck    

Schmoo xx


----------



## Misty C

Hey guys

I've been Christmas card shopping today can't believe there are more to buy!

*Giggly * - keep thinking positively, you're not the type of girl to give up! Just remember that by hook or by crook you and DH WILL  be a fantastic Mummy and Daddy! Big huggles your way.

*Mrs Bunny* - a big hello to you!

*Jo/Earthe Kitt* - I missed you! It's so good to see you posting again. You have really been through the mill recently. I hope you have a trouble free time from now until the babies arrive. xxx

*Purplechick* - sweetheart, I am so sad to hear your news, thinking of you. xxxx

*Lara B* - congratulations on your wonderful embies! Glad you are home safe and well and resting up.

*Crusoe* - it seems strange to me not to have all your eggs with ICSI if that's the plan. I hope you are reassured by IM's response. xxxx

*Marina * - sorry to hear that treatment with IM has been disappointing, like Crusoe I hope you get this cleared up soon. xxx

*Boakie * - congratulations on your embies, what a girl!

*Pen * - I love your name, its cracking! Huge congratulations on your wedding.

*Safarigirl * - your cabbage patch baby ticker is just the sweetest - I want one!

*Dawnguzz * - My DH did the same thing to me! No way was adoption to be considered. After our cancelled treatment in September he suggested we look into again. At the prep course he was asking lots of questions and wanted to know if we attend any more groups! You are right to take a step back and get as much info as possible. Good luck!

*Bel * - big hug! OK you can have a 'huggle' too!!

*Lesleyjane * - a diet without cheese, unbelievable! Hope the cysts disappear quickly. Enjoy London - tell me if they have their Christmas Deccies up yet - apparently someone has their tree up in near where my mum lives!

*Schmoo73 * - ooooh exciting news, when are the clinic calling? Good luck.xxx

Love 'n' hugs to you all.
Misty C
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello Ladies

Just to say that I'm looking after you while Fidgets away so if there are ay changes to your list, please let me know and I will do my best. I have picked up on a couple of things reading your recent posts. 

Lara & Boakie - good luck for your 2ww's - I've added you to the Ladies in Waiting section 

MrsBunny - I have added you to the list - I'm sure you will settle in here with these ladies!

Mrs Minerva and Gigglygirl - so sorry to hear of your bfn's  

Purplechick - so sorry to read your sad news  

Hello to everyone else...

Lou
X


----------



## vindo

hi everyone

i don't post on here much but i hope you don't mind me stopping by to let you know of my  !

absolutely 100% cannot believe it!

i had DEIVF in greece and this was the first attempt

just kept looking and looking at the tests as i had spotting this morning but clinic say no doubt at all! 

so if you get constant cramping, af like pains, spotting, hot flushes and dizzyness then don't worry it can still happen!

feel like someone has turned a tap on in my feet and drained every once of energy out of me. 

this thread and FF has been such a support to me (and it will continue to do so). hoping to hear more good good news ! good luck to one and all

love vi xxx


----------



## schmoo73

Well ladies, I have got the call from IVI Almeria, and we are flying to Spain on sunday and having the transfer late monday morning/early afternoon. The Dr said I have to start taking the progesterone vaginally from saturday night, how long do you have to take the tablets for, is it for the 2ww? he says I have to take 2 tablets (200mg each) twice a day, is this the norm with you guys?

I am so excited .

*Vindo* - congratulations on your BFP and first time too! How many weeks are you now? hopefully I wont be far behind you .

Love to you all
xx


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

Crusoe, glad your still on track, thanks for thinking of me, same goes back to you. 
Lara, and you I really pray you get your BFP you certainly deserve this after the year you have had 
Misty, thanks for your kind words too 

Lesleyjane, I hope and pray your next cycle goes smoothly for you, you deserve a break, good luck. 
Schmoo73 just read your news good luck and bring back some sticky beans 

Vindo WOW great news!!! BFP have a healthy and happy 8 months

Best Wishes and Love to you all on this thread.



Marina


----------



## Ms Minerva

Schmoo - the very best of luck to you in Spain!

Lara and Boakie - good luck during the 2ww, hope that you don't go completely  

I would love to be knocked out at the start and only woken up when I get a BFP!

Gigglygirl - thinking of you very much. I often feel that I am letting both DD and DH when tx fails, illogical I know, but I still feel it. Hugs to you hun.

Purplechick - hugs to you too!

Vindo - congrats on your BFP!

Mrs Bunny -  a warm welcome to you!

Crusoe - I really believe that you are right, it is all a numbers game, and a cruel one at that. Sorry to hear that you are not being treated as well as you should by IM.

Marina - sorry to hear that you are also disatisfied with IM. There is nothing worse than paying out good money and getting poor service, especially for something as fundamentally important as fertility treatment!

Lesleyjane - the diet sounds hard - I do hope that it does the trick for you though!

Pen - congratulations on your wedding. Hope that you don't have to wait to long until you hear from Ceram.

Dawnguzz - take all the time you need to decide your next steps.

AF has arrived today, with a vengence! What a waste! All that lovely, thick, juicy lining that I built up for my precious embies! Sorry, TMI.....

Hate it when AF arrives after a BFN.... 

Nats, Safarigirl, Sabina, MistyC, Bonnie/b123, Lisa/Gilmot, mini-me, Helen, Jo, Becca, Bel, RSMUM/Debs, AJ,
sorry, I just know that I have missed people, still not really withit.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,

Just wanted to say congrats to Vindo (the cock on the rock worked for you, hun! Didn't work for us but she had a stroke of it so if anyone wants to try give me a shout!) Lovely to hear a BFP from the same clinic. Sent you an IM. Fab news and here's to a happy healthy pg.

Mrs M- I'm with you on the bleeding, grrrr. Kick in the teeth, eh? Although I've had fewer tummy symptoms and AF pains with the Gestone so that's a blessing. 

Lara and Boakie- best of luck to you both. Lara, I hope you get any support you need from your school, don't let them stress you.

Schmoo- positive vibes to you in Spain, not long now...

Marina and Crusoe- sorry you're both unhappy with IM, it stinks. Sending you a hug xx

Misty and RSMum- thanks for propping me up with IMs this week. Hope you're doing ok Debs.

Dawnguzz- Wow, that's a turnaround. I know it's hard to get your head  round the idea but it is at least an option now. Best of luck deciding what to do, hun.

Bonnie/B123- Hi and hugs. Not sure I can get my head round the idea of surrogacy but thanks for the suggestion. xx

Not going to do more personals today as my head's still fuzzy. Was actually good to go to work the last 2 days, although a couple of kids commented that I looked ill, which panics a couple of my long term students that I really like as they think I'm properly ill again, bless them! I didn't wear eye make up in case of the panda effect but know I look washed out without it. Going to make muffins and clean the house today, then cycle over to see my best friend this afternoon. Nice day planned, apart from the cleaning!

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

HI there, Yes this is noraml to take the progesterone from just before the transfer until you have a negative or even better a BFP!! then you take it until about 12 weeks. We all seem to have slightly different amounts. I had a combination of daily 4x200 mg pessaries plus patches plus the PIO shots. I did not do daily PIO ( thankfully) Instead they gave them to me at the clinic day of ET and then several days later before I left and then I did a week later at home. This was 500 mg at a time. I know others do 50mg daily. They will probably do a blood test several days after the ET to make sure you are getting enough progesterson but my DR. feels that better too much then not enough.

Again to VI- big congrats to you hun!!!!
Hello to everyone else.

I am trying to get sorted on doing a D and C but seems you can't just ring up and get one. Now it will be a wait for a consultation, then maybe ahysterscopy to see inside, then maybe the scraping... I do not have this kind of time on my hands ( or money to waste)... these things usually have to be done on day 6-11 for best look inside... so need to do this week or will be unable to until February cycle!! AAARGGHH! ( becasue of my hol trip home for one month) So trying to push but am ill this week and can barely talk so not getting very far with my french! LAmost just want to fly to Greece to do it there--- which would just be silly right now.

b123



schmoo73 said:


> Well ladies, I have got the call from IVI Almeria, and we are flying to Spain on sunday and having the transfer late monday morning/early afternoon. The Dr said I have to start taking the progesterone vaginally from saturday night, how long do you have to take the tablets for, is it for the 2ww? he says I have to take 2 tablets (200mg each) twice a day, is this the norm with you guys?
> 
> I am so excited .
> 
> *Vindo* - congratulations on your BFP and first time too! How many weeks are you now? hopefully I wont be far behind you .
> 
> Love to you all
> xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Vindo - Massive congratulations!!! So nice to see a BFP.

Hope you have a fabulous pregnancy!

Pen


----------



## safarigirl

Vindo congrats on your bfp ... heres hoping for a stress free, relaxed 8 months ahead of you.


----------



## crusoe

Hi Abroadies

Lara - how is the 2ww going? Obsessive symptom spotting is definately a major part of the wait. I think it is more useful to spend some time concentrating on your embies snuggling into their new home!! 
I am sending you loads of positive vibes!

Schmoo - great news on your donor.  Your lining sounds fine to me. Good luck for transfer.

Vindo - congratulations on your BFP. We need a few more success stories around here!

GG - thanks for your PM - I hope you are taking some serious time out to relax and de-stress yourself.

B123 - hope you have got your D&C sorted ...

My news is that I heard back from IM yesterday. They replied promptly and have answered just about all my points. Apparently you can't perform ICSI on imature eggs - they have to be left to fertilise naturally. I didn't know this but I guess it makes some kind of sense and does explain why they didn't ICSI everything.

On the question of grading, they confirmed I have 2 frosties, one grade 9 and one grade 7. Apparently there is very, very little difference between the grades and I should not be disappointed by one being a 7. Dr Redondo described them as "beautiful" and we should be hopeful of success with them. The chances are less than with fresh but she gave us a 1 in 3 chance of a BFP with them. I guess the success rate reduces because of the possibility of losing them in the thaw. If they thaw ok does the success rate go back up to somewhere around the same as fresh - does anyone know?

Anyway my DH and I do feel a bit better about things. IM were quick to respond, were as reassuring as they could be (without giving false hope) and said they welcome any further questions, so I feel a bit more kindly disposed to them today. At least they can offer us some opportunities for success which seems a whole lot more than you can hope for in the UK.
Anyway DH have agreed even if we get to the end of the refund program without success we still have it in us to give it another try with IM or somewhere else. I am determined to crack this before it cracks me.

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, good to hear you so positive and upbeat about your choices.  I am so glad that IM have responded to you.... and its good to hear that you have some frosties....

Bonnie, i hope you are resting and taking it a little easy ... you seem to have so much to do ... i'm not too sure who you organise a d&c however once it is done you can be back on your feet again.  I have had 3 (with my miscarriages) - the only thing that i did notice is that after each one my af became lighter and lighter and always worried me.  But I have also read positive stories of someone having a d&c and then falling pregnant.  I dont know the science but I have certainly heard this as well.

lara and boakie thinking of you during the two week wait

Dawnguzz it is hard to have to make decisions, i guess the only good or positive thing is that their are choices .... i am pleased your dh has come round to adoption as it opens another door for you to consider as well.  Funny enough after our bfn in january Dh also said to me "what about adoption" - i think it hits men as well and they too realise how much they want a child, and how much they want a child for us .... i know its hard and i'm sending you a big hug and always here if you want to chat

shcmoo good luck with your transfer, will be thinking of you on monday, and look forward to your news when you are able to post again ....

misty i am going to be the first to organise you a cabbage patch sticker! 

big hello to eveyrone, pleased its friday, as always ....


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies,

I am in tears and so distressed right now. I wrote letters out to the previous clinics I have been on file with and one that I had contacted more recently in Poland (*name removed*). They had not answered my last email and questions and I assumed it was from being busy. Then I wrote again yesterday asking about the need to come on day 2-3 ( could it be another time of cycle), about the need to do a D and C and if they do that, about the requirements for donors and how long they thought they woudl need to meet them....

I just go back the most rude, cold, stupid reply. I am going to share it as I just can not believe it:

Dear Madam,

The cost of IVF procedure In our clinic amount 5000 PLN, but this is price without medicines ( is additionally about 2000-3000 PLN)

PGD diagnostic cost is depending of the scale of diagnosis up to 8000 PLN, but everything about diagnostic is consulted with doctor on Your visit.

I see you did not read, or worse did not get the information about our activity in previous e-mails.

According to our standards I gave you precise information about procedures available in our centre.

You go much further, demanding information and giving wishes about the donor. ACCORDING TO OUR IVF LABORATORY HEAD THE INFORMATION YOU GET IS SUFFICIENT AND YOU WILL NOT HEAR A BIT MORE THAN I WROTE YOU LAST TIME. YOUR WISHES ARE NOT POSSIBLE TO FULFILL WHILE TREATMENT AT OUR CLINIC.

SECONDLY, YOU ASKED SO MANY PRECISE, PERSONAL QUESTIONS. ME NOR NOBODY FROM OUR CLINIC WILL ANSWER THEM, BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT OUR PATIENT. THAT IS OUR GENERAL POLICY. WE DO NOT GIVE MEDICAL ADVISE, CONSULTATIONS VIA TELEPHONE OR MAIL, THAT IS AGAINST POLISH LAW, AND MIGHT CAUSE MISUNDERSTANDING AND DISTURBANCES. WE DO NOT SHARE THE TREATMENT WITH OTHER CENTERS. THAT IS THE QUESTION OF QUALITY POLICY AND OUR ISO STANDARDS.

Previously you got precise and exhausting information, that is sufficient to decide whether you want to be our patient or not. Any medical problems are always discussed during the visit, never mind how far you need to come.

Regulating cycle to plan the initial meeting on 1-2 day? There is nothing simpler for any gynecologist. Just go to your nearest outpatients clinic.

ACCORDIND TO THE INDICATIONS OF HEAD OF IVF LABOLATORY, THE HEAD AND TEAM OF DOCTORS OF OUR CLINIC ( ALL OF THEM READ YOUR UNUSUAL LETTERS) THIS IS THE FINAL LETTER TO FROM US.

Thank you from interest.

THE NEXT LETTER WILL BE ANSWERED ONLY AS REGISTRATION PROCEDURE FOR INITIAL VISIT.

*Name Removed *

This has really shaken me and I just really feel like telling the world to f.... off right now.

Sorry for the rant.

Becca I know you are going there soon... I do hope you have not the same DR. This reminds me slightly of the guy at Novum that some of us felt was rude and cold...but this is extreme.b123

The opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not those of Fertilityfriends.co.uk.
The internet is a publishing medium and comments made on message boards sometimes need to be moderated.
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action.


----------



## longbaygirl

Just crashing ladies ...................

B123 - That is an appaling letter. What was your letter asking? Do you think they got the wrong end of the stick because of the language barrier. I only ask this because communications do sometimes get a bit confused when dealing with overseas clinics, but I think their response is downright rude. Has anyone else from *name removed* had a nasty response like this? Anyway - think you have made the right decision about not going to them.

Joy

Post edited by Moderator


----------



## safarigirl

Bonnie i am so sorry, you are not feeling well and this letter must have been the last straw for you.  It is a difficult letter and all i can think is that they have got the wrong idea from your intial letter (as joy suggests) and they are responding like this becasue it seems that they think you have asked some unreasonable questions.  Obviously some language barrier is happening here as well as you being quite jacked and knowing what you want, and they are probably more used to telling people what they need.
I know this is difficult to get and it comes at a difficult time for you, try to let it go, this is really just a case of gross miscommunication on their behalf.  I know you are looking for clinics, so at least this makes it easier for you not to go there as communcation will always be difficult.
Try not to take this personally ... i'm sure they would be mortified to know that they had offended you.
sending you hugs


----------



## nats210

Hello

Sorry I haven't been around much this week we have been so busy at work.

Bonnie that is an awful letter no wonder you are so upset sweetheart. I think they obviously do not understand your questions or someone there isn't doing there job properly.  So sorry you are having such a hard time when all you are trying to do is move forward. Big hugs your way.

Lara   . I didn't have any frosties and had hardly any symptoms so hang on in there and try not to send yourself mad looking for them. Everything crossed for you.

Boakie Same goes for you hope they are snuggling away in there.  

Schmoo Wow that is a quick move you must be so excited, Hope everything goes well and you are soon home with your precious embies.   

Vindo congratulations have a happy & healthy pg.

Crusoe Not a 100% certain but i do believe that once the embies have survived the thaw they stand as much of a chance as fresh, you amaze me with your willpower & I am sure your determinationm will see you through in the end.   

Purplechick thinking of you hope you are ok.

Lesleyjane Glad to hear you have something to get rid of those nasty cysts and you are on that plane before Xmas.

Penelope Congratulations on your wedding and I am sure the call from Ruth will arrive soon and you will be running around making plans.

Dawn I am sure you are confused but at least your DH reaction now is a positive even though I hope you are successful when you have tx in Feb. Take your time to explore all avenues it certainly helped me having all my options open.

Mrs M Sorry to hear AF is being rotten, it is very hard when you can't talk to anyone about tx so please come hear and talk to us anytime you need to we are all here for you.   

Gigglygirl  mmm Muffins sound yummy but won't do me any good I seem to be a human dustbin at the moment. The immune issue is a hard one but I know KT1 who i know from the London Girls has had a huge amount of experience in this area might be worth dropping her an IM.

A week now since I tested positive and 2 more tests down, my first scan in on the 23rd which seems miles away, it all seems a little unreal at the moment.  I wish I could wave a wand and make all the hurt & pain go away that so many go through.
Wishing you all a happy weekend, hello to RSMUM, Marina, Casey, Kone, Safarigirl, Jo, Meerkat, Bel, and apologies to anyone I have missed you are all in my thoughts
Nats
x


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Vindo - great news from you, enjoy your BFP and have a great 8 months.

Bonnie - couldn't believe that letter you received!  As the others have said though, it does seem that the language could be a problem.  In that case I wouldn't really consider them as a clinic I'd use, I like to have people who are friendly, and having an English nurse really does help.

Schmoo - super fast movement going on, your head must be spinning.  Good luck for Monday.

Nats, thanks for your reassurance.  I think you just worry if you don't get frosties that it means the ones you've got on board won't continue.  Just wait till they invent a little window so we can keep an eye on things!!   The 23rd will arrive quickly enough, and just wait till you see that little beanies heartbeat, you'll be overjoyed 

Crusoe, thanks for your positive thoughts.  I'm so glad that you've received a response and are feeling better about things.  I'm sure you will crack it soon, and hope your frosties bring you the child you really deserve.

Gigglygirl, making muffins sounds lovely, and a nice trip out too.  Hope you had a good day.  Funny what you said about the children thinking you were ill again, my class were concerned when I said I was taking the week off for medical treatment as their teacher last year went off due to cancer last year - I had to try my best to let them know that I'm fine without telling them any further details.

Aweeze, thanks for adding me to the ladies in waiting section, gosh it makes things seem real now, and slightly scary too!

I'm just chilling, enjoying my day off sick, trying very hard to keep positive.  Got a bit of a headache though and it made me feel a bit sickly earlier, but that's eased off now.  

Have a great weekend everyone

Lara xx


----------



## three_stars

When I got the letter I wrote an angry appropriate reply... but it erased when I had to rush out to the DR. APpt for my DD... probably just as well as it is not worth answering.,
I gave them an update on my recent negatives and said that I was told I should have a D and C.  I asked if they can do it if I needed or if I could have it done locally, when (how long) before next treatment it should be done.  Pretty reasonable and obvious things to ask I would think.

IMO  he is very arrogant; I do not think he liked that I suggested that it is very difficult for women to get to his clinic for day 2 of cycle and couldn't we do day cycle, scans and such locally as other clinics do.  Silly me... should of just thought of planning to take bcp just so I could "time" my visit to his clinic. ...NOT!  Also he initially wrote me one very scant letter and never replied to any of my other questions.  

I think Becca is seeing a different DR there but this is the one that initially wrote to me; now I have no interest in going there what so ever. 

I tend to write very detailed and specific letters to DRs; I do not think he liked me knowing or asking much... exactly what I do NOT want from a Dr.  Any way... too bad as they do have donors ( not egg share) available it seems.

It just really upset me and surprised me to have such an ugly reply.
b123


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

Bonnie sorry to see you have had a nasty tasting letter like that, I was surprised to read this, don't let it get the better of you, as you say, F..K them 

Crusoe, glad your back on track, I have spoken with IM today also, and they have reassured us the drugs will be on time  just wanted to confirm that IM told us they had a twin resulting PG from grade 5 embies 3 months ago.

Lara, fingers and toes crossed for you, good luck. 

Schmoo GOOD luck 4 Monday. 

GG surrogacy is a hard one to choose, but we have thought about it, if all fails at IM we may consider this.

hello to everyone else

Love

marina

PS I am on the VINO tonight off out soon, as its me birthday grand ole 42  and my wedding anniversary 2moro 17 yrs of wedded bliss


----------



## vindo

hello all

firstly i want to thank you all for your congratulations and supportive replies, even those of you who have had really hard times of late - thank you for thinking of me. sincerely.

had day 14 hCG today it was 495 - any ideas as to what this may or may not mean? thanks!

bonnie - that is just horrendous - so much invested by dominent power holders to keep it that way! no room for people who know about their own bodies and what they want for them (and their lives) in that model. so sorry that you had to receive such a letter and to have to deal with it.  well done though and now onto places that enjoy interdependent relationships! PM'd you before i read this so forgive me but hope the info helps.

lisa - great one about the `cock on the rock' - i've no doubt that that is what did the trick! new career ahead for you methinks - `c on the rock' stroking lessons , and possibilities of franchises ahead! have you had any replies from Dr Beers clinic vis your questions as yet?

schmoo - i'm just 14days post transfer - so does that make me 4wks pg? go well on monday!

lara - years ago i also had DE and these were 2 frosties. one implanted no bother! so don't you worry your fresh embies have an even better chance. good luck on the 2WW - i'm just glad its over, pse feel free to quiz regarding symptoms if it helps

crusoe - so glad to read that you and DH are feeling better now after your communications with IM. your frosties sound fine to me, grading seems such an inexact science in relation to which are sucessful. i mean we honestly don't know why some embies are and some aren't. so even if they `look' worse - they could be the best!

good wishes to one and all on the thread

love

vi xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI Vi,

I just PM you with a link for calculating pregnancy calendar as well as a table of usual numbers.  Looks very strong... maybe more then one?  Should we place any bets?

Thanks for the info.

yes I have been feeling low and this really kicked me .. last straw so to speak.. and the tears came flooding.... finally.  Trying to not take it too personal but  find it hard not to.. with the caps ( yelling) and all!!  Well no sympathy from DP... just wanted to be on his way for the weekend.  Sorry girls... As my 3 yrd old has a habit of saying lately  " ahhhh, poooor me!"  Not sure where she picked that up from but seems to fit today.  

I am sure next week will be better; it just has to be.

Hope everyone is doing well.  
Marina- just caught that last line.  Happy birthday and Anniversary too.  Wow 17 years!  Good job!  HAve a good time out.
b123


----------



## becca1969

Hello Bonnie & all the gang,

Bonnie-you are mistaken-i AM NOT going to *name removed* Poland my dear-i am with a clinic in Riga in Latvia.I would hate them to get associated with the awful message *name removed* have sent you.I am not seeing a doctor there,nor am i going there.

My clinic in Riga are lovely caring people who have gone out out of their way to help us & are very compassionate,i hope you find somewhere yourself who will treat you in the same way.

Sorry for no more personals but just didn't want anyone getting the wrong idea about the clinic i am using,

Love & luck to all Becca XXXXXXXXX

Post edited by Moderator


----------



## three_stars

HI
Yes you are right,  I checked your letter again and see you are going to Riga,Latvia, not *name removed* Poland... glad for you.  Thanks for putting this straight.  I realized you had a different DRs name then the one that wrote me the letter but I confused the clinics.  Good luck to you with your treatment there.  I remember Oleg, the embryologist, writing me back many months ago and he seemed very kind.

Sorry about that.  b123


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to wish Marina a belated   & congratulations on your  
Hope you had a lovely evening
Nats
x


----------



## Lara B

Hi

A bit of a me post today: I've had sore boobs until this morning, now they seem to be fine again, so I'm not feeling too positive at all.  I know that ladies on here have had BFP's with no symptoms, but was wondering if anyone had had symptoms that have gone away during the 2ww.  I thought with the cyclogest the soreness would have continued until I stopped them?!?

Secondly, I'm about to ring my Headteacher and was wondering if you guys thought that having next week off would be beneficial for me as I'm probably past implantation time (day 7).  My other colleagues have said it's probably a good idea but wanted some more opinions first.  I dread ringing her!

Any help guys?

Lara xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello ladies - sorry I haven't been around. I was admitted back into hospital last Tuesday following a midwife visit and it appears I've popped another few Pulmonary Embolisms. I refused to go to the hospital so Midwife gave DH dire warnings about looking after Sam, newborn twins and a wife recovering from a stroke - he took me to hospital...

Sorry there has been so much bad news on the abroadies thread in reedntg weeks - it pretty much reflects the situation we had around November last year when after a major spate of BFP's Janny and I set the bal rolling with lots of BFN's - I think it was Sasha who eventually burst that mean old bubble.

I do know how awful it is thinking when is is my turn, how much more can I take, what is it I am/am not doing to prevent me getting a BFP - It's bl**dy torture.
Puts me in mind of the driving test - if they say up front you will pass on 5th attempt then those 4 failures beforehand are easier to cope with - If only we knew on which treatment attempt we would be successful then it would make the failures so much easier to bear.

I tend to be with safarigirl that this is a number game and some of the numbers are taking an awful long time to come up

Giggles - you obviously have concurrnt concerns and obviously yourt own health has to come first - good luck with how you decide where to go and what you decide - my prayers will be with you

Weekend wishes to you all

Love Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## safarigirl

Jo - you are having such a time, i hope you are okay?  I know you are not at worke so havnt emailed you, and i have got a broken mobile so thats why i havnt texted ... but thinking of you and the twins, and sam ....
YOu are so right when you say if you knew on what go it was you could see it through, its the not knowing and having to have faith in the "numbers game".

lara, i dont think having the time off matters whether you get a bfp of not, but i must say i had organised my 2WW to be in my summer holidays, and i just enjoyed not being at work, and been able to be at home, relax, and obsess on my own!  Put yourself first, dont worry about your headteacher, not someone who is going to have a huge impact in your life ..... remember this is your journey and put yourself FIRST!  Take the time off, you deserve it.

Bonnie hope you feeling a bit better and finding some clinics that you feel can respond to your needs.

Boakie hope your 2WW going well

Vindo on the hcg levels, it basically means nothing!  I had a hcg of 390 on 12 days post ET.  All the reserach i did told me I was having twins OR a singleton.  The only way you will know for sure is at your first scan.  The good news is that it is a solid number and that in itself is good news.  However i have heard of women with numbers under 50 going on to have twins.  HCG reliability it seems is in the early stages of pregnancy at least, numbers doubling every 48 hours (I think after 6000 it doesnt double every 48 hours).  I spent hours researching what my numbers meant, and you have a 50 50 chance of twins or singleton!  But what a wonderful position to be in -debating numbers!

Big hello to everyone and i hope that our new 2ww will as jo says turn the evil tide...


----------



## boakie

Hello Guys,

Just checking to make sure that everyone is ok?? I am back at work tomorrow after having two weeks off (don't want to go back)

This 2 ww is driving me potty , I was tearfull yesterday totally convinced that this has not worked for me because I just don't feel pregnant only slight cramps, slightly sore nipples but not too bad but nothing else, and to make matters worse hubby decided to hoover up my sore nipple into the nozzle of the hoover yesterday whilst he was trying to get  cat hair off my jumper.  It hurt but I was laughing so hard about it because it made such a large suction noise I thought it had come off!!  

Anyway  I am testing on Thursday but I really do wish I felt more symptoms than I do at the moment which might convince me more that this has worked.

Just have to wait and see what Thursday brings at this rate I wont have any finger nails left

Take care

Boakie Becsxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Boakie - you had me laughing out loud with the mental image you created in your hoover story.    Laughing is supposed to be good during the 2ww so it's good of your husband to create the situation really!! Don't worry about the lack of symptoms. I have done four 2ww's now and each of them have been totally different in terms of symptoms - you really just can't tell until you get the results of the blood test.

Lara - The same goes for you too - symptoms mean nothing!! As for time off work I have played it both ways - taking the whole of the 2ww off and going into work for the 2nd week. To my mind it is 6 of one and half a dozen of another. I find being at work quite stressful but at the sametime it does take my mind of things at least for a short while. If I am at home resting I do feel I am doing everything I can to promote success but there is a tendancy to have too much time on your hands and that leads to too much time to think!!!
If you know your week is going to be particularly stressful I would say take the time off but make sure you keep gently busy at home so you don't obsess. If work is going to be ok I think I would go in and try and get on with life as best you can.

Sending you and Boakie lots of postitive vibes       for  's

Jo - you sound like you have been having a really rough time - but it is so good to have you back here on FF.I ope you get outof hospital soon and your DH takes good care of you and the twins.

b123 - the letter you received was just appalling - no other word for it language barriers or not. I am sorry you are feeling so low and that you are not getting the support you need. I am sure you don't feel especially strong at the moment but you must be to have got this far and that strength will return. We are all behind you 100%

GG - how are you doing? Hope you have had a relaxing weekend and are feeling a little stronger.

Marina - belated happy birthday and anniversary!!  Was it you who said somewhere that IM have just had twins born from 2 grade 5 embies I am sure I read this and didn't dream it but it has given me enormous hope for my 9 and 7!!!

IM contacted me on Friday to discuss my FET - looks like it will be sometime between the 12th -17th January. I am going to have a doppler first on the morning of the transfer. If that doesn't go well the embies can't be transferred which I am worried about but my ever optomistic DH has turned that scenario into a positive by saying if the doppler results are bad at least we might have a reason for repeated failures and hopefully it can be sorted out with drugs and waiting another month or so for the transfer won't be so bad if we know we might have a better chance of success!!

Love and luck to everyone 
Crusoe

AJ - still missing you loads.....


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

Boakie, your nipple hoovering story had me crying with laughter, I needed a laugh and I've definitely had a good one with your story.  

Meerkat and Crusoe, thanks for your advice about going back to work.  As the kids are going to be doing mock sats next week, I'm going to go in, it means I can sit down a lot more than a normal teaching week, plus I can take my mind off things.

Jo, hope you're feeling ok after such an awful time, keep us updated.

As for symptoms, boobs have become sore again, so I don't know what the think - I'll try not to think really!

Love to you all

Lara xx


----------



## Marina

Hi all

Boakie you sure know how to give someone the stitches good on your DH    hope you get a BFP  

Crusoe, YES, it was me who said about grade 5 embies frozen ones too resulted in a twin pg 3 months ago, Dr Walker told me this by email after we spoke about our 3 grade 6s, so try to stay positive  also its good that IM are going to do your Doppler they did mine, they wont charge you as your on the refund so thats a bonus eh, make sure you mention this, they can give you a drug for this if blood flow is BAD, called pentoxifyline this is used to increase blood flow, you can see I have been doing my research   good luck.

Thanks to those of you who have wished me a happy birthday and anniversary, DH and I went out yesterday for a lovely meal and he treated me to some clothes 

Love to all

Marina


----------



## vindo

thanks for the info vis hCG levels safarigirl - so its just wait and see!! 

symtpoms or no symptoms during the 2WW  - don't think it really matters, you get em and worry its AF you don't and you worry it hasn't worked! such natural worriers us homeosapiens! good luck to those of you on the wait at the moment - just beware of nipple hoovering!

love to all

vi xxx


----------



## Lorri

I haven't posted on here for a while, as I am still deliberating (thanks jules !) about my next tx. I have taken the first step and contacted Ceram for a consultation and have asked some questions about waiting times and which UK clinics they work with, which they have not answered. 

Can anyone help me out please ?  How do you get all the scans or bloods done in UK, where do you go and how much does it usually cost ?  How long is the waiting list for Ceram, anyone know ? Last I heard it was 3-5 months.

Thank so much, and sorry for butting in (again)

Lx


----------



## casey

Just a quixk one from me - very very fed yp    AF hasn't arrived AGAIN   and may have to cancel FET in dec   WHY oh WHY !!!!!! 
sorry no personals will post ahain soon 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

HI Lorrie ... there is so much written on this (I will try and answer some of it later, but for now need to dash off) You can use the search key, if you just type in ceram and costs or ceram and tests a whole lot will come up, there is lots of info regarding the costs; tests etc.  YOu can also email [email protected] who i think handles initial queries - i know ceram has had a bit of problems with emails over the last week or so (see an earlier post by ruth - so i am sure they will get back to you asap).

Casey i will start sending out feverish calling af smoke signals!!!!!!  CAn you speak to your clinic about this

vindo yes, its a wait and see!!!!!  But i cant wait myself to know the answer!

Lara thinking of you - my boobs (are they tender, arnt they tender, quick poke them lets see if they are tender) drove me mad as well as i tried to guess, double guess what it could mean, or not mean ....!!!!  Its a maddening time,but thinking of you and boakie on your 2WW


----------



## nats210

Hi Lorri

I was very lucky as my GP did a lot of my blood tests but we did have all our initial tests down at Ceram at our first consultation and they worked out reasonable.  Scan I have at The Lister (London).


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Lorri - we had all our bloods done at Ceram - much cheaper and more straightforward then the UK - you're going there anyway so why faff around here when you can get them done on your visit

I see you live in Herts - so do I - we had our scans at the Verulam clinic in St Albans - they have a packagage for abroadies - I think 1st scan is £100 and subsequent ones are around £70 - Deborah the clinic manager is so lovely as well. I'm off there on 29th for a sexing and growth scan.

Good luck

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lorri

I will email you some info; as last time a UK chemist was mentioned on FF who would dispense foreign prescriptions, the next day the service was abruptly terminated.

Big Brother is watching 

Jules


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Lorri
I've just got onto the waiting list at Ceram, having had all my tests done at a clinic here. I was already under a consultant for previous investigation, so we thought we may as well have the tests done there. However, I feel a lot of time was wasted, as my consultant at first didn't see the need to repeat certain tests (they have to be less than 6 months old for Ceram) and seemed reluctant to fill the form in!!

We eventually had all the tests, but then the cons sent the form through the post and it went missing (eventually turning up at Ceram over 3 weeks later), he hadn't done a copy so we had to persuade him to fax a fresh one through - all much more stressful and frustrating than it needed to be!  

As Safarigirl says, there is loads of info on Ceram on this site (your advice and info was invaluable, Safarigirl when first thinking of joining this site!). We've been told 3-5 months wait, but depends on blood group, eye colour (ours is common A+, brown eyed).

One other reason that we didn't go to Ceram for the tests was that I know the area where the clinic is so didn't feel I needed to go and have a look (maybe a bit foolish!). Obviously in hindsight, I wish we'd have gone and had everything done there, mainly to save time, but earthe kitt's local advice seems to be good.
Hope I haven't confused you. Good luck.

Thanks for all the welcomes from everyone - I've been posting on the over 40s board quite a lot - there's so much to read all the time - I hope you don't think I've been antisocial after my first post on this board!!


----------



## longbaygirl

Crashing - as usual! Sorry ladies.

Casey - My clinic reccomended a shot of PIO (progesterone in oil) to bring my AF (after it was late) on to make sure it matched with tx. Have you thought about asking your clinic if they can suggest something?

Joy


----------



## vindo

Casey - just to echo what longabaygirl has said - there are acouple of girls on the over 40s thread who have used 2-3 days of progesterone pessaries - this has sucessfully brought on AF. ( some also used BCP/shot to regulate cycle as well). have a word with your clinic - it sounds like progeaterone in some form would do the trick.

jo - good to hear you back and posting. what a stessful time you are having. how are you felling now?

mrs bunny - hello to you on this thread too!

lorri - all in one go at ceram sounds good to me - i started getting tests etc. done in uk but not always as easy as it could be (does depend where you live -suspect SE is a lot easier). ended up getting some tests done visa medi-lab online path. lab. ( the ones that were considered `unusual' in this country) and others in greece before treatment.

lara and boakie - hows it going?

safarigirl - well got my day 17 hCG back = 2339 (day 14 = 495)

am planning to have scan at 7 weeks on 30th november - any of you girls fancy a bet on how many?

love to all

vi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Will catch up with you all tomorrow with a few personals but just wanted to say today's trip to the Lister was a useful one and we may well go down the adoption route. A few tests to do first but we will look into all our options. DH needs some sperm tests done, but we will get them done asap and decide where to go from there. If any of you ever need to go for immune testing I would recommend Dr Thum. He's very approachable and smiley but made me feel like I wasn't over-obsessing. He guessed I came on here  tho- what  a giggle! All because I seemed so 'knowledgable'!! You'd have to be a numpty not to get all the info you could... 

Take care all and lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wondered if any of our lot are going to be on the Robert W series starting tonight! I chickened out after my last experience..the camerawoman and production staff were lovely but I got myself into a real pickle about some of the stuff they wanted to film..nightmare!My own fault though!  

X


----------



## nats210

Vindo you have me worried now by beta was 784 at 13dpt haven't dared go back just done a couple of home tests.

Giggly glad you appointment was useful. Dr Thum allowed me to try IUI back in June such a sweetie.

Debs how you doing any more ideas, big hug.

Jo how exciting you will hopefully find out the sex at your next scan.

hello to all
Nats
x


----------



## vindo

could it be two for you too nats?!!

xxx


----------



## schmoo73

well I have come back to grey ol' england, the weather in Almeria was beautiful!

The news is that I had ET on monday with 2 good embies, didn't get any   , but as my DH said we only need these 2!, so i am hoping that they are snuggling in nicely, didn't get any info about them as the language barrier is very poor with this clinic, but sometimes having too much information is not good either, it was just nice to hear the Dr say that they were good eggs!  So now we wait...!  Now on the dreaded  2ww!

The Dr's gave me a prescription for Iodine, does any know why I would need to take this? - I have to take 1 tablet every 24 hours.

Love to you all,

Schmoo x


----------



## janeup

Just a quickie - as you prob know bbc are doing big thing on assisted reproduction techniques - womens hour, radio 1, tonight on bbc with Robert Winston as RSMUM just pointed out. Here is a survey done which is quite interesting on people's attidudues to IVF etc...
http://www.yougov.com/archives/pdf/AssistedReproductionResearch.pdf
not sure if it makes depressing reading or not! 
welcome back schmoo! Been thinking about you ALOT!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nats210

Welcome back Schmoo now feet up and try to relax (haha). Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lara B

Hi

Glad to see your safely home Schmoo with your 2 little embies hopefully holding on tight.  Sorry I can't help with the iodine question.  Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. 

Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all,

Welcome back Schmoo, glad it went well and that you came back with embies on board. Joining the 2ww brigade... Best of luck, hun . As for iodine- did they take any blood tests? I haven't heard of this being given for IVF but I have been told to eat iodine rich foods for my thyroid. That's the only thing I've ever heard of it used for apart from surgery. Sorry not to be more help.

Lara & Boakie- hope you're both holding up well.    

Casey- hope you've got your AF by now. What a pain in the hole.   

I watched Dr R Winston on This Morning while doing the ironing (so glamorous) and he was so nice. He talked about the low success rate for ivf in this country compared to the rest of Europe and blamed the lack of research and expense of it. Various people rang in and he gave straight no-nonsense answers that although were not what one woman in particular wanted to hear (Her q. was what supplements can I take to improve my eggs aged 47, he said there's nothing you can do, chances of success at your age with your own eggs in the UK are 2-3%. Pretty harsh.) he seemed really sympathetic and didn't want to mislead anyone. This lady said she was glad of a straight answer, however hard it is to hear it. I'll look forward to watching tonight but am expecting to need my tissues! I didn't realise he had pioneered PGD in his lab 17 yrs ago. He said little has moved on in the UK since then and something big needs to change about the way we do IVF in the UK.   No $#it, Sherlock. We abroadies got a mention cos he said the HFEA needed to adapt to the realities of a global economy and if people can't get what they want here they have to go abroad, whether it is in our best interests or not. V.interesting, I'd like to sit and have a long conversation with him myself!   Anyone know who's in the tx abroad episode, 4th in the series?

Misty- special hi to you. I got in touch with a SW today r.e. adoption and they said we'd need to wait a whole year after IVF to be considered for adoption, no exceptions. Grrr. Oh well, if we go that route I want a nice flash holiday or 2!! Decisions, decisions. A year to even start seems like an awfully long time. I guess they try to put you off to check you really want to do it. I know how quickly the last yr has already gone, have you seen my grey hairs ?!! 

Vindo and Nats, keep those babbas warm xxx

Take care all, really must go finish my jobs. Finally packed away the suitcases today, 2 weeks after we got back!! I'm a dirty lazy ****!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

Yeah what's up with that wait one year rule .. we got that same comment about 8 years ago when we first looked into it.  Also told us it was in case we might currently be PG and that we had to go on BCP!  Yeah right... that was before I did any IVF at all and still could have ( should have) gotten pg naturally.   So I was not about to stop trying, even if we did manage to adopt.  I won't go into my rant her about the problems with the adoption system... I did that some time ago..   I will just say again that I think it would be great to adopt.. bravo to any of you that do it !
I wish that the UK did not make it so difficult to do so for a lot of people as I think there are too many children sitting in foster care instead.  IMO

Any way good luck to you gigglygirl.  You are right - take a couple of fab vacations.. make the year pass faster and you will have less chance to get away after you get a family going.

b123


----------



## bluebell

Evenin' all,

Just wiped up the 'post prof' tears (ie after the programme).  God, IVF is cruel.  

Oooooooooooooooooohhhh, Giggles, well done getting going with the adoption thing.  Hope you won't leave the abroadies thread.

How's the 2WW Boakie and Lara ?  How you doing on the OBC / OKC stakes ? (ie obsessive breast checking and obsessive knicker checking).  I've had 5 2WWs now, and I'm surprised I had any breasts left, ie didn't wear them away with constant checking for tenderness.

I'm feeling a bit gloomy tonight - the nasty Synarel is working its evil way and making me tearful, and also I managed to get out of my clinic that I only have a 20% chance of success with only having one frostie.         Can't believe I'm there for a whole week on my own and might find out right at the beginning that the frostie has failed and then have to twiddle my thumbs all week.  If that happens, I may try to come home early. 

Right, off for a big boulder of chocolate to cheer me up.  Sorry for the moan !

Love to all.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## RSMUM

NOO Bluebell - if you are there for a week adn have bad news at the start you are under orders NOT to come home early but to go sightseeing, eat fantastic food, go shopping, drink and party as much as poss on your own and enjoy being in a beautiful city!    

I just cried my eyes out too..................


----------



## nats210

Hello

Bluebell please don't give up before you get there you still have a chance as much as any of us.

Started watching the programme last night but was in tears within the first 15 minutes when they were retrieving the ladies eggs. It really struck a raw nerve that I have never been in that position, we started this too late to have any chance with my own while i am delighted to have bfp i selfishly feel that loss.

Don't get me started on the adoption route, like you say so many children desperate for a M&D. who decided a year was enough time grrrrrrr.

Boakie & Lara everything crossed for you both       

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Lara - amnd Boakie too - how are you both doing? Are you both testing tomorrow? TONS and TONS of luck to you both - will be thinking of you...     

D X


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell, none of this gloom - as the others say you have every chance of it working .... i spend most of my time in spain on my own (granted i didnt have gorgeous daughter to miss), as Dh just couldnt get all the time off work, and it was fine.  Anyway i'm sure with lovely ria you havnt had much time to just read, sleep and it will be a chance for you to recharge those batteries. (Its so nice to have you posting here again, as you can see i just cant leave, this is my spiritual home!) Anyway you  do forget how those hormones can make you feel.

It was hard watching the ivf programme but what it does show is that its a numbers game ... 3 couples, one of them got a bfp, who would have known ... in some way it helps to see its not just a personal thing on this fertiity lark, and i hope it braoadens peoples view especially with regard to the pain of it.  When the women got her bfn (the one with the disabled child) i could hardly watch as i recognised that moment of the bfn ... god its hard ... 

In some way i wish they hadnt chosen the couple for gender selection, becasue it gives the newspapers and more ignorant people a reason to say why ivf and pgd shouldnt happen, cases like this i'm sure are rare, who has £9 to throw around with 4 children for the chance of a girl.  Anyway i just wish they would seperate those stories from those who are really experiencing infertility or problems conceiving.

Boakie and lara are you both testing tomorrow?  Boakie i know you are ... i'll do my ritual ff candle lighting tonight which i do for everyone i know who is testing the next day ....

Gigglygirl special hug to you ... i would love to meet you sometime as you are just such a special person, i hope you get to adopt real soon as i would love to see the childs face light up when they see what a cool new mummy they have.

Bonnie any decisions yet on d&c, or treatment options?

RSMUM good to see you posting, have thought of you so much, and you are still in my thoughts ....

Schmoo excellent news on the two embies, i loved your Dh saying we only need two, i like that!  Feet up and chill during the 2WW (hahahha not that anyone does but i always like to pretend its possible!)

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Misty C

Hi abroadies

DH & I watched the programme last night a child against all odds  DH left after 10 minutes as he said it brought back going through the process again and it was too much for him. I thought it was just an excuse to update his web page, but I was shocked to see he looked pretty shaken. I dont think I ever appreciated that treatment had such an affect on him even though I thought we supported each other. I know I dont have to tell you girls but remember to give your DH & DPs an extra hug every now and then.

*Casey *  hope AF has arrived for you and transfer can get back on track. xxxx

*Vi/Vindo*  congratulations on you BFP! Good sounding hCG levels as well, have you booked a scan?

*Jules/Ms Minerva*  sorry to hear your AF arrived in such a horrible & evil way, hope she gets her act together and treats you better!!! xxx

*Bonnie/b123* what an upsetting reply you had from the unnamed clinic, try not to let it get to you I know its easier said than done. Lets hope they learn to show some compassion when replying to their patients or potential patients in future. I hope you been able to organise your D&C, does your GP have anyone s/he can approach?

*Giggly *  as you know we have been on the adoption prep course, no one has mentioned a year long wait after IVF but they are fully aware of our previous treatments. Im with you on the holiday front. We had our unplanned holiday in Mexico and we realised that we really missed holidays. We plan to go to Egypt next year and who knows maybe another trip later in the year (all before the child or children arrive). When they do we will enjoy one child orientated holiday a year - can't wait!!

*Marina *  happy belated birthday! I hope you had a great time and enjoyed all the lovely wine.

*Nats *  how is little beanie growing? I hope you are managing to keep well, have you got a scan date yet?

*Jo/Earthe Kitt*  sorry to hear you had another trip to hospital, but at least everyone is looking out for you and the babies - how are you feeling today?

*Lara B* & *Boakie *  hows the 2ww? I may have this wrong but is it tomorrow you test Boakie and then Lara B on Friday? You have to let me know. Sending you both lots of    x lots.

*Crusoe *  so glad to see you had a satisfactory reply from IM. Its good to see they have restored your faith in them by answering your questions and encouraging more - that they are there for you! xxxx

*Safarigirl *  you are soooo right I will have a cabbage patch baby or child ticker one day, it may take some time bit I WILL..!

*Bluebell *  the program was pretty tear jerking as I am sure we were all willing everything to go in each couples favour. Try and get those positive vibes back into place, your frostie needs you. xxxxx

*Schmoo73* - 2 embies on board, fantastic, fingers crossed for you. xxx

Lots of love to Meerkat, Lorri, Lesleyjane, Mrs Bunny, Purplechick, Joy, Janeup, Dawnguzz, Bel, AJ, RSMUM, Larkles and all my ff buddies.

Love n hugs,
Misty C
xxx


----------



## boakie

Thanks for all ur good wishes for tomorrow I will of course let you all know what happens  but I dont think it has worked .

Just really want it to after the terrible year we have had!!

All my love Boakie


----------



## janeup

big hugs for tomorrow Boakie!


----------



## safarigirl

Misty, you sure will get that sticker!  Actually not only will you have the cabbage patch ticker but you'll have the matching wallpaper and other accessories as well!

Boakie, you not what we say on here, you only know when the bloods come in ... hang in there, i know its hard, try go to a movie or something to pass the time ....


----------



## Misty C

Boakie - stay positive, you deserve a BFP!

Safarigirl - its scary you know me soooo well!! 
Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## bluebell

BIG FAT DOLLOPS of positive vibes ... whole lorry loads of them, for Boakie for tomorrow.        

Thanks for the pep talk girls and the kik up the proverbial.  I will stop feeling sorry for myself and all 'Synarelly' and focus positively on my one lovely frostie !

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Best of luck to Boakie and Lara for test day.  

Purplechick


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish Boakie lots of luck for tomorrow. We will all be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. xxxx Not long to wait now. I know this is the hardest part. Hoping and praying for you.

Lara - is your test date Friday? If so, we will all be thinking of you too and sending you positive thoughts.

You have both had such a tough year, that I have a good feeling about both results. You both deserve a BFP. Here's hoping!!

GG - Great to hear from you. Sounds like you and DH have a good idea of where you are heading now. As Safarigirl says, what lucky Child/Children they will be to have such a cool Mum. A year seems a long time, but as we all know the time flys by and I'm sure will be here before you know it. Take Care and a Special hug coming your way.x

Safarigirl - I'm so glad you haven't left us, as we would all miss you! You always know the right thing to say. that really is a special gift you have. Glad all is well with you and thank you for your continued support.xx

Misty - You are so right about our DH/DP's. My DH always seems to cope so much better than me. But I'm sure it's becaused he is trying his best to support me. Truth is they do feel it as bad, but it is worse for them as they don't always feel able to show it. Big hug coming up tonight!! I must say that you sound very positive and happy, adoption was obviously the right decision for you both and I am so pleased for you. All these lucky children and they don't even know it yet! How wonderful to know you are definately going to be a Mum.xx

Bluebelle - I so wish we were at the same clinic, then you wouldn't be all on your own. We will be away the same time as you(if all goes to plan). One embie is all it takes. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. Take Care buddie,xx

Shmoo - Hope you are keeping those feet up!! Hope the 2ww isn't too bad,xx

Well better go now, but want to send a special hug to Boakie and Lara,xxxx

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope you are all well? Been at my Mums in Devon for a few days so not up to speed..

Goodluck to Boakie and Lara...thinking of you...

Giggly..good luck with the adoption process..are you not having any more TX then? xxxx

Misty, bel, purple chick,B123, safari girl, vindo, nats, bluebell, Debs/RSMUM, longbay girl, janeup .hi and big hugs xxx

Schmoo..hope those embies settle in well..thinking of you xxxx

Casey- try not to worry and I hope it arrives soon..know how you feel as mine as 5 days late last time and you feel it will never arrive..thinking of you xxxx



I watched the IVf programme..it was tough going as I watched it with my Mum and Dad..my Dad felt uncomfortable I could tell as he didn't know what to say or didn't want to say the wrong thing and My Mum was in floods of tears, which I found hard as I was trying to be really brave and not boo hoo as well   Was lovely to see them but a bit hard too as my bother and his wife's twins are due in 2 weeks by C section and my mum is so excited but tyring not to hurt my feelings too..I hate everyone tip toeing round me but I know that they are only trying to be nice..On Sunday I go to my sisters and her sister in law is due in a week to..my mum said she is worrying about me seeing her..for goodness sake! I know people are trying to help but I feel like a social leper  

Hope everyone is OK, am going to try and catch up and then post properly...

I have my scan Saturday to see if the dreaded cysts have gone...

Love and hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi everyone

I'm not testing till Friday, thanks for all your lovely supportive messages.  Safarigirl, I'd love you to light the candle for me tomorrow night, anything that might help sounds good to me.

I too watched the tv prog last night and felt so sorry for those ladies who got negatives.  Especially as I'm in the 2ww now, it was hard watching them wait for their results, I got nervous for them!

Boakie, I've got my fingers crossed that it is a BFP for you tomorrow, stay positive, it ain't over till the fat lady sings. 

Lara xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Best of luck to Boakie and Lara     
Hope you get your magical BFPs 

 

Meerkat xx


----------



## safarigirl

lara you are on my list for candle lighting

just off to light the candle for boakie ......


----------



## vindo

Boakie - will be sending you all the positive vibes in the world tommorow   and

Lara - another shed load for you on friday  

go for it girls! 

xxx


----------



## Marina

Boakie     for 2moro

Lara      for Friday

Wish you both a HIGH  

I watched the show last night instead of im a celebrity get me outta of here, and it was very sad about the poor couple whose child was handicapped, I really felt for them 

Love

marina


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie to wish Boakie good luck for tomorrow, and also for Lara on Friday .    

Will pop in on Fri when not at work and catch up a bit better.
Love to all
Giggly
xx

PS Thanks for you IM Crusoe, I'll reply on Fri as well.


----------



## casey

Just wanted to wish Boakie lots of     for tomorrow 

lara - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXX for you for Friday    

No Af yet but now taking provera and maybe alble to delay FET by few days so all is not lost - more AF dances please ladies    
I didn't watch IVf programme - I find it very difficult to watch any IF programmes now as I either get angry or upset - so it was I'm a celberity for me    
bye for now love caseyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Boakie - just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for testing tomorrow! 

LaraB- Good luck for testing on Friday! 

Sending you both tons of [fly]      [/fly]

Jules
xxx

PS Sorry for lack of personals, will post properly soon, but thinking of you all!


----------



## earthe kitt

Good luck for tomorrow Boakie   and for Friday Lara  

Must admit I didn't watch the programme either, I have enough experience of IVF and Infertility etc to last a lifetime and I do find these programmes quite upsetting.  Also when friends ring me up to talk about them it stops the conversation dead in it's tracks when I say I didn't see the programme.
I find the only people I can talk to about Infertility and IVF etc are those who have experience of the pain, the issues, the dilemmas and the processes involved.

Jo


----------



## nats210

A little AF dance for you Casey

       

Thinking of you Boakie & Lara
  

Nats
x


----------



## schmoo73

Yes I completely agree with Jo, I didn't watch the programme either because of the same reasons as she gave.  Hope you are well now Jo!

   Good luck Lara and Boakie    

Take care all

Schmoo x


----------



## safarigirl

Thinking of you today Boakie ..... everything crossed


----------



## three_stars

Good lukc to ladies testing today.. Lara and Boakie.

Me.... Just got back from my hysterscopy ( diagnositic) and I am just kicking myself.  I wanted to do a repeat one before the last FET  ... just to be sure.  But as the one I had last year was clear and so were the ultrasounds they said no need.  Instead I "wasted" all that money on every immune test under the sun.
Turns out I have a bit of hyperplasia and it would be a good idea to clean it out afterall.  So off to find someone to do a D and C in the next week before I get AF.  At least there are no polyps returned from before... that would require surgery. 

So many times in my years of IVF that I have regrets and generally it revolves around not doing or repeating a look inside the uterus sooner or more often.  I have had three so far.  The first one resulted ( finally) in my precious daughter.  Let's hope this D and C is the answer as well.


----------



## bluebell

Just off for a walk in the sunshine.  I will look at the lovely autumnal Scottish hills and think of Boakie and wish her all the very very best, and blow waves of autumnal BFP vibes down south !

B123, good news that you have more info now, although, as you say, nuisance that you have had to wait this long for it.

IVI have now clarified that my FET chance is 10%, not 20% ... much less than the 65% chance with a fresh cycle, but as you all say, who can complain about a nice week in Spain ?  My approach has always been to expect the worst, despite being hopeful.  With a 90% chance of failure, I like to be realistic, as well as optimistic, if you know what I mean !

Big AF dance to Casey ..               

Love to you all.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Just popping in from work to wish Boakie good luck!!!

Bluebell - why 10% ? I understand you only have one frostie so that must decrease the chance a little but 10% sounds very low especially considering I assume this frostie is from the same batch that gave you beautiful little Ria. 
Does the 10% chance increase any once the embie is successfully thawed out and dividing? Surely once that happens the embryo is 
virtually back to the position of being a fresh one again. Statistics can really, really warp the truth of things. 

b123 - although obviously you wish you had found out earlier at least now you perhaps have some answers. I hope you get the D&C done soon.

Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## boakie

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh (Boakie coming down from the ceiling)

OMG its a bfp for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my level was 229, I ve done it, cant believe it I am crying tears of joy as I type this.  Is 229 a good level?

Lara      come on girl lets go for two in a row anyone else make it a hat trick?

Love u all

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Boakie,

Congratulations!!!! I knew it...229 is a great reading. Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months!!

Enjoy!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

Well done Boakie - many congratulations

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

boakie

Congratulations honey!!  Brilliant news!!

Helen
xx


----------



## janeup

That's fanTAStic news Boakie!!!!!  Really really pleased for you!!!!!!


----------



## HEM

Boakie

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Helen x


----------



## safarigirl

Boakie - what wonderful news - when you spoke of those sore nipples i did think mmmmmmmhhhhh!
So so happy for you, you deserve this so very much. 229 is an absolutely WONDERFUL fantastic perfect level.
big hugs and love to you, stay on top of the ceiling its a lovely place to view the world from.

Lara thinking of you for tomorrow .....


----------



## Misty C

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    *Congratulations on your BFP Boakie!!!!!! *     *Congratulations on your BFP Boakie!!!!!! *     *Congratulations on your BFP Boakie!!!!!! *    *Congratulations on your BFP Boakie!!!!!! *      *Congratulations on your BFP Boakie!!!!!! *     [/move]

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## nats210

Boakie delighted for you congratulations & a great level.
Enjoy every minute 
Nats
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Boakie! 

Congratulations!

Woo-hoo! Thrilled to hear your goods news! Great levels too!

Well, done hun, you did it!

Jules
xxx


----------



## three_stars

fabulous news Boakie!  You must be over the moon!!!!!     
b123


----------



## Marina

Hi all

OHHHH How frustrating, not been able to get online since 12 today  thats the pleasure of living in Sunny Spain, anyway, I wanted to come here to see how Boakie got on........ So thrilled for you a HIGH  as I hoped for, comon Lara your NEXT no pressure of course 

Love to you all

Marina


----------



## aweeze

Congratulations Boakie!   Gave me great pleasure to move you on the list! 

Lara - good luck for testing tomorrow!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Ms Minerva

OK Lara, your're next!! 
Best of luck for testing tomorrow! 
The tide is turning for the Abroadies! 

Jules


----------



## casey

Boakie - fabulous news about your BFP and a great beta level - hope you now chill and take it easy for the next 8 months

Lara - good luck for tomorrow

nats - thanks for the AF dance 

I told my boss my tx may be delayed and i could be in spain on the 20/12 when i am meant to be somewhere really important job wise - thought she was going to have heart failure - and when i said well i may be in uk lets see what happens she said i have till tuesday to sort it all out - no pressure there then   

bye for now 
love caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweet kitty

congratulations boakie  
you did it i told ya you would             

      
well done you clever girl on your   and well done to mr boakie too  

      
   

luv ya 
kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

BRILLIANT news Boakie! Hope you have a wonderful next 8 months!    

Lara - Thinking of you chuck and crossing everything for tomorrow's test     

Dx


----------



## badger b

Congratulations Boakie!You must be over the moon,heres to a v healthy nine months!

Lara,good luck for tomorrow hon,fingers are all crossed for you

badger


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone  

Boakie..well done sweetheart..am so happy for you! I told you so didnt I      

Good luck to Lara too xxxxx  

Nite nite xxxx

L


----------



## Grumpygirl

Boakie- that's amazing, first time too. Well done ! Look after yourself .  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## becca1969

Hey Boakie,

Just wanted to add my CONGRATULATIONS honey!Well done & take good care of yourself !!

Lots of luck to Lara too xxxx

Love Becca xxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lara,
Wishing you lots of luck today, will be thinking of you.    
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

Lara thinking of you all last night and all today .......... fingers crossed


----------



## kone

Boakie,              Many Congratulations
Lara good luck for today    
Katherine


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya , you lot. Just to let you know Olivia's rearing her ugly head again.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73547.msg1008656#new

Grrrrrr !   

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

GG and B123 I have just read your replies to Olivia's post. Thank-you both for putting so eloquently what I was thinking. I had seen Olivia's posting a couple of days ago and been annoyed and upset all over again by what she said. I couldn't think how to respond without being very, very rude so thanks for doing what I couldn't.

Love to you all
Crusoe
PS fingers are crossed for you Lara


----------



## Misty C

Hi Girls

Is Olivia the same lady who posted here months ago? I remember a modorator took out someones posts because they caused such a lot of upset and gave her a thread of her own.  

B123 & Giggly, your responses to Olivia were spot on - many thanks!

Lara - thinking of you xxx

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Bel

Lara,

Thinking of you today - Wishing you a positive result,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

BIG FAT CONGRATS to B O A K I E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         

Thinking of you Lara and wishing you all the very, very best.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lara  

Giggly and b123 - well done on your response to Olivia! 

Yes, she is the same Olivia who caused so much upset on these boards some months ago! 

Jules

PS I have also responded to Olivia's post, though not as eloquently as Giggly and b123!


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, yes, 10%.  They have told me there is only a 50% chance of the embryo surviving the defrost, and then only a 20% chance of pregnancy if it does, which by may maths makes 10%.  I am glad I know this as I can go to Spain with the right info, and have a good holiday with hopefully a lovely Xmas prezzie at the end !

Well done girls with the lovely Olivia !  I couldn't have said it better !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## sabina2

many congrats boakie on your bfp 

good luck lara


----------



## Marina

Hi all

I just read her post, how insensitive can some people get eh? just dont think, or deliberately on the other hand 

Lara.... hope your news is     fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend.

My news I started progynova today AF arrived very promptly this morning  IM were on the ball even arranged my scan for me  so looks like hopefully I will have a frozen transfer in about 12-14 days time we have 3 in freezer at mo hoping we get at least 2 I have to try and stay positive or there isnt much point in any of this dont you all think?

Love

marina

xxx


----------



## Misty C

That's great news Marina!  Hope everything continues to go like clockwork for you.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Great news marina - ABSOLUTELY be positve, three beautiful frosties - everything to be positive about.  Hem as you know has just got a bfp with her frosties.  So pleased for you - so eat well (Jo always recommends eating red things e.g. peppers, tomatoes, meat - to build up lining), lots of rest and taking care of yourself.  When you dont feel postiive, IM me and i will send you the "why you have to be positivite update!"


----------



## Lara B

for me, thanks for all your kind messages

Lara x


----------



## Misty C

Lara I'm so sorry, wish I could give you a big hug and take the disappointment and away for you.  Look after yourself and DH sweetheart.
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Bel

Lara,

So sorry...thinking of you and sending you a BIG hug.

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

Lara i'm gutted .... sending you big hugs and loving thoughts to your Dh - i cannot tell you how much this hurts .... sorry, sorry sorry,
i am here if you want to IM me to speak


----------



## janeup

I am so sorry Lara.  You must be devastated.  Big hugs.


----------



## Marina

Lara, so very sorry to read your news, was really praying this was your time, be kind to yourself and stay as positive as you possibly can, thinking of you I know its not easy its bloody hurtful and so unfair this IF road  take care and have some Vino with your DH tonight to try to help cheer you up a little, its seems to help me, this is from me to you  

Love

Marina


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh, Lara, I am so very sorry to hear your news, just gutted for your hun.   I know that there is nothing I can say right now to take the pain away, but I am thinking of you and DH and sending you big hugs 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lara- how awful, I'm so sorry. I was really rooting for you and had everything crossed. It will happen, hun. Sending you mega hugs and then a few more.   

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Lara - really sorry to hear about your BFN - sending you a big hug  

Love Meerkat xx


----------



## crusoe

Lara - I am so very sorry.

Lots of love 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Many congratulations Boakie   you must be over the moon

Meerkat xx


----------



## bluebell

So very, very sorry for you Lara.  Big big hugs to you and DH.  Be kind to yourselves - you deserve it.  Like Giggles, I had everything crossed for you.  
Lots of love from Bluebell xxxx


----------



## casey

gutted for you lara and your dh - please remember we are always here for you
thinking of you love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Lara,

so very sorry sweetheart.. thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs  ...

Lesley xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Lara - Absolutely gutted for you and DH, sending you a big hug  .

xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lara... such a bummer... sorry to hear it did not happen this time...  Take care of yourself.  

I am not an alcoholic but I seem to find that with each negative at least the chance to finally open a good bottle of red wine after all of the "abstinence", do nothing but zone out in front of a DVD and eat a bar of good chocolate seems to help.  I hope you find a similiar way to feel better.  
Big hugs
b123


----------



## earthe kitt

Lara - So sorry to read about your BFN   

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## aweeze

Just wanted to send a   to Lara - so sorry for your bfn hun.

Good luck to Schmoo73 for your 2ww and testing 

I'm off now that Fidget's back so sending lots of love, luck and babydust to all you ladies  

Lou
X


----------



## badger b

Just wanted to send Lara some big hugs     

thinking of you hun


shelly


----------



## schmoo73

thanx Lou, went back to work yesterday, did help to take my mind off of everything! only 8 days to go!


----------



## kone

Lara so very sorry to hear your news  
Katherine


----------



## safarigirl

Lou thank you for looking after us and all your good work - do come and visit us!  I see you are going for treatment in dec - will be thinking of you, keep us updated.

lara big hugs to you


----------



## hola69

Lou, 

thanks for taking care of us and good luck to you for your treatment.. take care xxx

Scmoo, just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck sweetheart... ho did you get that pee stick ticker? very cool  

Am still full of a stinking cold   grrrr, off to Spain tomorrow and not back till Friday, so will be offline for a while but thinking of you all and huge hugs...

Had my scan today both ovaries and lining seems OK, but there is a 20mm area on one that the nurse thinks is the collapsed cyst, so still not sure what will happen. Next port of call is a day 2 scan whilst am in Spain..so fingers crossed..am staying open minded this time though  ,

Byee for now

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

So sorry to hear your news Lara. Take it easy.
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lara -just wanted to send  you some very large hugs -thinking about you..xx

Lesley - have a brill time in Spain and all the best for the scan..

My computer's been down since early Friday morning and I was going nuts wondering about you Lara..so sorry   

My DH is back for week tonight so pretty busy but had to check in on you girls..

Take care

Rsmum X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck in Spain Lesley! 

Hope that a little warmer weather will help your cold and the all goes well for you!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesley- sorry you're feeling rotten. Hope you can rest up and enjoy the warmer weather once you get to Spain. Wishing you all the best for your trip & hoping you return with lots of extra baggage...    

Bluebell- a 10% chance is about what you might have on an ordinary cycle if you were ordinarily fertile, isn't it? Got to be in it to win it... Keep your pecker up, hun.  I realise I can hardly talk but there you go!

Lara- another hug here for you. xxx

Bel- how're you? Off soon? 

RSMum- no computer? NIGHTMARE!  

Hi to everyone else, I'm off for my bath since I ming after a weekend of heavy vegging! Been at MIL's and got fed lots of lovely Greek food at Auntie's house. Off to Devon next weekend too so lots to do. Can't quite bring myself to do the Xmas shopping yet though, I'm usually v.organised but am finding I can't quite face the shops this year. Perhaps I'm turning into a man. Hope not! 

Take care all,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## boakie

Hi everyone hope we are all ok, thanks for all your good wishes you are all very lovely special people I am still in shock I think!! 

I wish everyone who is having tx the very best of luck !!

Good luck in Spain Lesley!!

Lara -sent u a pm and I am sending u another hug so sorry hun  

Boakiexx


----------



## sabina2

hi lara - v sorry about your bfn. sending you big


----------



## vindo

sorry to hear of your news Lara - hope you are doing as ok as you can

good luck to all those testing this week

and well done boakie on you BFP!

sorry not been around for a while trying to hang on to the little one(s) but been having a `scare' or two - feel so totally exhausted, mentally and physically. 

forgive me for the lack of personals

thinking of you all

love vi xxx


----------



## nats210

Lara 

So sorry to read your news this is never easy.
Nats
xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lara.  I am so sorry!!!    Take care of yourself.
b123


----------



## safarigirl

Vindo, sorry you are having such a hard time, it really is an anxious period - you must be having a scan soon, as i see from your ticket that you are 5 weeks 4 days?  Keep resting, taking it easy, and soon you will have the scan and the reassurance from that.

big hello to everyone else and hoping that your week is going okay ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Vindo,
Just to send you a hug and lots of sticky vibes. Sorry you're having a rough time. IM or ring me if you fancy a chat, I'm in today. (Well, in the garden doing my bulbs, saddo!)

Take care
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
just another quick one as I have just got home from a stay in hosp with dd - she has had cardiology istuff sorted out - anyway she is fine now but i am shattered   and there is still no sign of AF so it looks like we have run out of time for this cycle - will be e-mailing ruth to let her know - oh well never mind just told myself that everything happens for a reason and hopefully we can always in Jan

Vindo - hope you feel better soon 

BTW has anyone else had these problems with Af after having decap - and when did things settle down again > 
love casey xx


----------



## nats210

Vindo sorry for the worry I know how you feel my scan is on Thursday and I felt rather anxious over the weekend, tested again on Saturday.

Casey glad DD is ok sorry your cycle is being postponed but I do believe things happen for a reason. take care.

nats
x


----------



## Newday

Hi

a bit of a me post but thought I would uodate people. Well as you know I've been keeping away from boards but do check in from time to time and feel much better for it less neurotic well I thibnk I am.

We have appt with adoption agency 4th Dec 
also dates for hysteroscopy have come through 7th Feb and I will have scan for hydroshinx(sp? yes again) before In jan and then if anything needs doing ythen he can hopefully do it on 7th Feb.

So Feb half term is out because that starts 9th so too soon so will e mail Petra to ask about Easter which is 30th March so a few more weeks but if it works what's 6 weeks?

Also may start adoption training in Jan if accepted so may decide not to go ahead anyway. I am really pleased because this all gives us time to take a deep breathe and think things through instead of rushing into things which is what I've made us do in the past.

Will keep you posted. Good luck to everyone

Dawn


----------



## Misty C

Hi Dawn

Good luck with the hysteroscopy etc. that you have coming up, hope everything goes in your favour.  Good to hear that you have started adoption info collecting & meetings - all the people we have come across just couldn't be more helpful - realistic but helpful. 


Vindo - thinking of you and sending you a big  .

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## casey

Thanks nats - dd had to have a small op on her heart - I know the drs know what they are doing but i can't help worrying and hosp is never nice for kids but for her it always seems very hard as she goes thru thru so much healthwise

love caseyxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Casey - sending you and your DD big hugs!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- Great to hear you have some plans, it must be nice for you to be moving forward. It's a shame the h'scopy isn't at the right time though. Sending you a big hello hug. xxx

Vindo- hope you're feeling better.   

Casey- Please give DD a huge hug from me, poor thing. She's had a rough year, hasn't she? Shame about AF but I think you have the right attitude about what's meant to be and not to be. 

Nats- good luck for your scan. 

Better go cook DH some tea, have been quite productive today and still haven't managed to cook any tea. Nice clean bogs though! Anyone care to inspect?

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Casey - big hug to you and your precious wee girl.  I hope you are both home fit and well soon. xxxx

Giggly - I'll give the loo inspection a miss - just in case you wish to reciprocate!  I have my brother & 2 nephews visiting tonight and along with my DH, the thought of visiting the loo leaves me feeling quite depressed.  Why are boys aims rubbish?  Marigold's at the ready.......... 

Love 'n' hugs to you all. 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your kind messages.  I'm going to be taking some time out and not posting on FF very much, although I will try to pop in from time to time to see how you're all getting on.

We haven't got a plan really, waiting to get some information back from Dr B, and may go back on the list, but not 100% sure.

Good luck to everyone.

Lara xx


----------



## buster24

hi girls i pop onto this thread now and then hope you dont mind. i had a bilateral salpinectomy on the 26th of oct hooray those bloody hydrosalpinx are gone. if you remember i went out istanbul in july and was cancelled after they found the hydros. well i am going back out on the 26th of jan for another go. cant wait hope the time goes by fast. will keeps yous posted how it goes.


----------



## safarigirl

Lara, take all the time you need, if you ever want to talk, you can IM me and i will send you my email address if you prefer to correspond that way.  Will be thinking of you and look forward to chatting again....
lots of love to you. will miss you .....

CAsey hugs to you as well ..... hope your dd is well and recovering


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone!

Vindo, sorry to hear you're feeling so rough. As everyone says, hope your scan is soon and then you'll have something positive to concentrate on hopefully  

Casey, hope your DD's op went well and that she makes a speedy recovery.
Sorry to hear about your lack of AF, you must be so disappointed.
I'm not sure of your whole story, but I gather you are going for FET and need to have AF first?? Is this natural or brought on by meds? Sorry for my ignorance here! I'm on the waiting list at Ceram and haven't had AF since August. I've been told that nothing happens (in the way of meds etc) until a donor is found. Is it then that you need meds to bring on AF before tx? I'm just worried in case I still haven't had AF then (either natural of brought on). Do you always need AF before tx? I know I could probably ask Ruth this but feel a bit silly seeing as they've said do nothing until they find a donor.

Any advice would be welcome - I'm trying to relax now I'm on the waiting list but this is constantly nagging away at my in the back of my mind!!


----------



## safarigirl

Mrsbunny, i would email ruth and she will answer your question ... and i'm sure put your mind at rest.  what usually happens is you start taking meds around the time of your af (and is timed with donor) - so perhaps let ruth know that you arnt having periods in case they need to regulate this - ruth will always answer your questions, and i'm sure she would rather know in case this is an issue.  If i remember correctly i went on the pill so that my cycle was regulated.
I know its hard waiting for the donor (checking of emails every day!) but when you least expect it you will see the email from ruth, and then excitment begins.
heres to a short wait for a donor ....


----------



## bluebell

Casey, thinking of you and DD.  Hope she and you are recovering well.  Sorry that AF didn't arrive - roll on a New Year BFP for you instead.  

Vindo, hope you are feeling better too.  

Buster  - Istanbul eh ?! What an exciting city to have tx !  Wishing you all the very best of luck and welcome back to Abroadies !

Mrs Bunny - Safarigirl is right - Ruth will help you and make everything clear for you.  She is great.  She helped me loads even though I wasn't at her clinic !

Dawn - sounds like you are having the break that you need.  Hope you enjoy lots of realxing and fun and pampering before you embark on any more investigations / adoption.  You deserve it.

Lara, I understand about needing a break from FF, but don't go too far, we'll miss you !!

As for me, I had forgotten about all the side effects of Synarel !   ... especially the vastly dramatic windyness ! DH has renamed me "Trumpet Trousers", and it is also highly aromatic .. I commented today that I could compete with a major urban sewerage works or landfill site !  Hmmm, tmi.  Poor little DD did look a bit puzzled and bewildered today when she got engulfed in a cloud of it.  Start my patches tomorrow.

Bel, how are you plans going for your Xmas tx ?  I do like being your cycle buddy again !

Giggles, will you adopt me ?  You are such fun I'd quite like you as a mum !!!!  You'd be able to clean my bogs too.  I cleaned mine at the w/e too, as they were getting so bad we were running the risk of those two bossy old trouts from the TV turning up with their bustling brushes.

Love to everyone else that I've missed.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## vindo

thanks for all your support girls, it means a lot. am hanging on in there - hopefully until scan on 2nd december. now DD has really bad viral infection (fever and rash and sore throat) so am just about keeping going minute to minute. oh joy! love and thoughts to you all vi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Casey,  Just wanted to say that I hope you DD is doing ok.  I really feel for you having a child that needs serious surgery like that... or any for that matter!
Take care,
b123


----------



## casey

Thank you Bonnie, bluebell, mrs bunny, giggly, misty, ms minerva, safari girl, and anyone else who sent such lovely thoughts and best wishes for dd - it is hard on her and she not only copes with her disability but with ignorance too. As for me I just find that i only have to go near a hospital and i can feel my stress levels going thru the roof - ( yep I had another run in with drs and a nurse  ) It really does help just to know that you all care enough to take time to send your support - sort of gets me back on even keel       to you all

will defo dom some personals soon and catch up with you all 
love caseyxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to send you a quick cyber hug Casey - sorry i haven't been around much - DH is here  - I've been thinking of you all though - Casey - so sorry you had problems with the drs etc. and sorry your tx is delayed - as if you don't have enough to worry about  - hang in there sweets..

take care all of you - Nats? Do you have a scan today? Thinking of you

D X


----------



## nats210

Hi Girls
Just to let you know I had my scan today and everything is fine we saw & heard the heartbeat, 1 baby developing nicely. So relieved now just counting down the days until my next scan in 3 weeks.

Casey thinking of you & your DD.

Debs hope you have a good time with DH, any more thoughts?

Vindo Hang on in there, I know it feels like eternity but next week will soon be here.

Mrs Bunny I didn't have an AF so I took cyclo-progynova which produces a monthly cycle and it worked out time wise with our donor. As the others have said I am sure Ruth will help with any questions.

Buster pleased to haer your news Jan will come round really quickly.

hello to everyone, take care of yourselves.
Nats
x


----------



## RSMUM

HUGE CONGRATS Nats!!! BRILL news!


----------



## safarigirl

aaaaaaaaahhhhhh nats .... well done, its such a miracle .... so very very very very happy for you .... you wont believe the changes in three weeks (let alone the anxiety!! hahaha)


----------



## schmoo73

Nats - congratulations hun - I am sooooo pleased for you and DH  , hopefully I will be joining you soon! - only 3 days until I test!


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Nats - Congratulations!!! Hope the wait till your next scan whizzes by.xx

Schmoo - Not long now....thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.xx

Vindo - Hope your scan goes well on the 02/12. It's excting isn't it....one, or two?? Love and best wishes,xx

GG - Gosh you are a busy girl!! How are you feeling now?

Dawn - Great news about the adoption also about your op's. You will get there in the end one way or another. Wishing you loads of luck,xx

Safarigirl - Great to still have your support. I see you are 15 weeks now....gosh where does the time go?? Hope you are feeling okay.xx

Bluebelle - Well buddy what can I say....Synarel never did that to me!! I had my blood test today, just waiting on results. Have you had yours today too? Can't believe our dates are the same again....it's great to have you as a buddy again. I must say that I am usually in Sync with Crusoe and feel a bit lost when we are not having tx together, but having you as a buddy again is great!! Not long now....

Crusoe - Hiya hun. Hope all is okay with you. xxx

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## crusoe

Bel - I'm sure Bluebell will bring you far more luck than I have been able to!

I'm at work (and very bored) I'm not supposed to look at sites like this let alone post - but I can't help but check in on everyone. I try and restrict it to twice a day but I am a serious addict and often it's twice an hour!!

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Thanks safarigirl, bluebell, nats - I'll email Ruth and see what she says - got nothing to lose really and it'll make me feel better (as I've seen on this site, 'having a plan' really does help, even if it's a small thing).

Lovely news about your scan Nats, it must be great to hear that heartbeat!

Schmoo, good luck for your test, be thinking of you  

Crusoe, hope your day in work is going a bit quicker now that you've posted!!

I don't know, all this talk of bog cleaning - I spent an hour cleaning the whole bathroom this morning - I must be catching some of the abroadies board vibes!!


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to wish Scmoo all the very best for testing this weekend. I will have everything crossed for you.         
nats

Happy weekends all
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Just off for the weekend so thought I'd drop in to wish Schmoo all the best for testing.   
Here's to a continuation of bfps... 

Can't stop, I'm in charge of packing which means I'll be to blame if we forget anything.   
Love to all, have a great weekend,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

All the best of luck for testing from me too Schmoo !  Will be thinking of you over the w/e        

Giggles -  where ya goin ?

Nats, great news about your scan.

Bel, not had a blood test yet.  I have had two scans though, and got two more booked to check lining and blood tests then for Estradiol and progesterone.  It's a treat being your cycle buddy.  Shame you'll be out of mobile range on your holiday, but will text you anyway with my news.  yes, not long now !  Wish we were going to the same clinic !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## schmoo73

thanks guys, will let you know as soon as I do the test!


----------



## three_stars

Schmoo.....Just popping in to wish you well on your test as well
b123


----------



## safarigirl

schmoo fingers crossed, toes curled and all the obvious .... hoping for a wonderful result for you ...... lots of luck .....


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just back from spain and have been dying to see how you all are..have had a quick skim but will read properly tomorrow and send proper mails..

My good news is had my scan in spain (funny stort to tell tomor   ) and all is ok..cant beleive it - at last..11 months of waiting - yippeeee ..Have started my progy and am due to go around the 5th...

sorry for the me post..just soooooooooooooo excited...

Love L xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Schmoo - the very best of luck for testing! 

Lesley - fab news! So pleased to hear that you are on the way!

Nats - glad to hear that all went well and you heard the heartbeat, wonderful!

Gigglygirl - have a great weekend!

Bluebell - so now we know who to blame for the high winds forecast for tonight! 

Casey - thinking of you and your DD and sending you big hugs   Sorry that your tx has been delayed, looks like you get me as your cycle buddy in the New Year.

Hello to everyone that I haven't mentioned, thinking of you all.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Misty C

Lesleyjane - great news!

Schmoo - good luck!!

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Marina

Schmoo..... GOOD LUCK TO YOU....    for a  

Lesleyjane..... great news you deserve it   

Love to all

Marina

xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Schmoo - thinking of you - came on to wish you the best of luck  - not sure when you're testing...crossing everything

Sorry I haven't been around much - DH here.

rsmum X


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

well am finally awake after much needed sleep... 

Thanks for all your good wishes...just need to start booking everything to go now and go and get a sick note from docs for some time off....

Scmooh...thinking of you hun..when do you test? Wishing you tons of love and luck..lots of hugs xxxxx

Debs- hope youre ok? Hope DH is looking after you   xxxx

Nats - fantastic news, does it seem real now? Enjoy, enjoy and lots of love xxxx

Casey - thinking of you and your DD...lots of special hugs  .....

AJ- how are you Hope all is well? we miss you xxxx

Giggles- have a lovely weeeknd away...xx

A big hello to Jules, bel, bluebell, boakie, B123, crusoe, misty, marina, vindo, safari girl, and mrs bunny,

X factor tonite, my Fav  ,

love to you all,

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE IVF FET    
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF     
Joeyad IM Barcelona DE IVF IM Barcelona    
Beanie10 Ceram Donor Found  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF    
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE    
HEM IVI Barcelona DE IVF   
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF   
Vindo Serum Athens DE IVF    
Boakie Ceram DE IVF   
Lesleyjane Altra Vita DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

RSMUM Ceram DE 
Jet Ceram DE , awaiting donor  
Penelope Positive Ceram DE IVF Donor found 
Bel Ceram DE IVF 
River Ceram IVF 
Jassie Ceram IVF 
Casey Ceram DE IVF 
Pinkpaula Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Andream Ceram DE IVF 
Valie Ceram Awaiting Dates 
Kone Ceram Waiting for Donor 
Nat210 Ceram DE IVF 
NikkiAnk Ceram  DE IVF 
Nosnic Ceram DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Meercat Ceram DE IVF 
Lozzy Ceram DE IVF 
Shazzer Ceram DE IVF 
LaraB Ceram DE IVF 
Boakie Ceram DE IVF 
Rosalind Ceram IVF 
Reb Ceram DE IVF 
Lazydog Ceram DE IVF  
GeorgieB Ceram DE IVF  
Cecily Parsley Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Plurps IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Clararose IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
EllieJ IM Barcelona Had first consultation 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
AlmaMay hammersmith/IM FET ET 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona DE IVF Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 11/12/06 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl  
MrsBunny Ceram DE IVF Awaiting Donor 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita Waiting to start 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz Ceram DE IVF   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 23 Oct 
B123 Chania DE IVF 
Mini-me Pedios Cyprus DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 24/10 
Mickle Chania DIVF Dec  
*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  Jan 07 

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Yonny Invimed 1st Appointment  
Schmoo73 Invimed 1st Appointment Jan 

*
 Latvia   * 

Becca1969 EGV Riga DE IVF Nov/Dec 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona DE IVF January *


----------



## Fidget

Girls a new home this way ------------------------------------>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76279.0


----------



## Fidget

Girls,

Please let me have any updates and I will try and get them on today.

Hugs and     vibes to everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mickle

My update.

Chania, greece Dec DIVF. Is it ok if I join you?

Mickle


----------



## nats210

Hi Mickle

of course it is ok to join us, i am sure you will find lots of help & support here.

Catch up with you all later
Nats
x


----------



## three_stars

HI  my FET in Oct at Chania was a biochem so BFN

Thanks for the updates.
b123


----------



## three_stars

HI Mickle.  welcome aboard over here!
b123


----------



## Marina

Hi Everyone

Welcome Mickle 

I am off to have a scan this afternoon and if all is OK, I'm off this wed to have my FET we have 3 frosties so lets see I guess how many survive if any , trying to stay positive as it certainly helps  hope everyone else had a nice weekend.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## nats210

Good luck Marina
x


----------



## alanelaine

Also on Altra Vita thread

ACTUAL POSITIVE POST FROM A&E!!!

Been to see our NHS gyn clinic today and, after a huge discussion (close to argument) I am going to have my fibroid treated.

Not only that but they're going to use the keyhole surgical Versapoint Hysteroscopic treatment that means the recovey period is only 3 months and not 12 months - so if all goes to plan we'll be back at Altra Vita next summer/fall and not 2008 as we'd thought.

Only downside we can see is that we spent next year's treatment money on a widescreen plasma TV!  Don't suppose it really makes a difference but if we need to we'll let you all know when it comes up on ebay.

Hi to everyone, we're off to drink some Champagne and have a night feeling happy and relaxed.

A&E


----------



## nats210

Great news so pleased things are looking are up for you.
have a glass for me.


----------



## three_stars

AND a few for me!!!  SOunds great.. good news for you both!!!
Marina-good luck on the scan.

I am off to have D and C in the morning.
b123


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

Bonnie.... good luck with your D&C  

Good News alanelaine  you must be thrilled 

My news scan went OK lining is 7.5mm

So hopefully if IM agree im off on Wednesday for FET as planned.

Love to all
Marina


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,


A & E..fab, have posted on the AV thread too, xxxx

Marina good news on the scan, have mine wed too..when do you go? Are we cycle buddies?

Did anyone have terrible backache on the progy..mine is killing me am going to soak in a bath to see if it goes...am tyring not to worry its a cyst  


Love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Lesleyjane,
come to think of it, it  really did hurt!!! But just thought it was my bed!!!  BUt does not hurt now... hmmmm!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Hi! Thought it was a bit quiet on here - forgot to enable my notification thingy


----------



## alanelaine

Hi Lesleyjane, I had headaches and backpain with Progy.

My spine is very sensitive as I had spinal surgery when I was younger but the Progy definitely exacerbated it.

Thanks for your thoughts everbody.

We were going to take a year off and have not been on this thread much since but it looks like we'll be back with a vengance after all.

A&E


----------



## safarigirl

marina great news on your lining ... good luck for wed ...
A&E - so glad to see that things are on track for you, that is such great news - you deserve lots and lots of glasses of bubbly
Bonnie thinking of you tomorrow for your op, hope all goes well and that you are up and on your feet real quick
Miclke big welcome to the thread ... look forward to chatting with you

big hello to everyone else


----------



## MrsBunny

Marina, good luck for Wednesday!
A&E, glad you're having the treatment you want and that it will take less time for you to recover, hope it works out for you.
Hope your D&C goes ok Bonnie.

Ruth has reassured me and said I should start on the pill after Xmas to regulate my cycle, so thanks for the advice girls! Funnily enough AF arrived today (first time since August). It was quite unexpected but welcome (I suppose...   shows something's going on down there!!).

Hello to everyone else, welcome to Mickle.

xxx


----------



## mickle

Hi girls,

Thanks for welcoming me to the thread.

Bonnie ,Just wanted to say all the best for your op tomorrow.  

Marina, all the best for Wednesday and transfer.   

Alanelaine, Welldone for sticking up for yourself and getting exactly what you want.

A little bit about me. I am 39(just), I had IVF with donor sperm in September got three good embies had them all put back but a BFN. Was obviously very disappointed. This cycle Have had Gonapeptyl as my down reg drug and I am currently waiting for AF. I am really hoping it isn't late as flights are booked for next week 7th Dec so wanting it all to go to plan. I am single so mum and dad are going with me, bless them

love Mickle


----------



## Fidget

Mickle and Mrsbunny

welcome and hello to the abroadies, May I wish your stay a short one  

hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Good luck for today Bonnie! 

Welcome to the newbies

Marina - best of luck for tomorrow!

D X


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hi I think some of you know Michelle (michelleM72) on here just to let you know she had her twins at 9.57am this morning!
Imogen weighing 3 1/2 lb and Jacob about 5lb Jsut recieved a text from her


----------



## Betty B

Hi everyone  

I am just back from CERAM with 2 embies onboard testing 5/12/06 and hoping for a priceless Christmas pressie    

I am on FF all the time but don't post often.  Just want to say this time I feel different about it all I am more informed and have been more prepared eating healthy and lost half a stone, I have had better responses my lining was 14mm and we got 2 x 8 cell embies put back with minimal fragmentation last time with my BFN lining was 8mm and embies were 4 cell not sure if this will increase my chances or not

Anyway just want to wish you all good luck on your own journeys     

SB


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

thanks for the well wishes much appreicated, my lining was 7.5mm IM say this is OK mine never gets above 8mm and im on 8 mg a day of progynova , so am off tomorrow morning for FET.

GeorgieB GREAT lining good luck   for a postive outcome 

lesleyjane... your not too far behind me good luck   

Love to all

Marina


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Thought I'd pop in and say hi, have been reading all your posts but not joining in as much recently.

Marina- all the best for your FET, 8mm sounds fine to me. If the IM think it's ok then it must be, they wouldn't defrost embies otherwise. Crossing everything for you.    Maybe you should try to eat lots of red things (not M&Ms though, not sure they help!) to boost your lining, I heard it helps.

A&E- great news about your op recovery time. It's so nice to have something go your way for a change, isn't it?

GeorgieB- welcome and good luck, hope the 2ww doens't drive you too potty. 

Lesleyjane, Bel & Bluebell- best of luck to you 3 with special bells and whistles! Here's to some bfp's before Xmas.

Bonnie- hope the D&C goes ok, I'll be interested to hear how it goes.

Mickle- best of luck in Chania, lots of good things said about them.

RSMum- HI! Hope you're ok and enjoying DH's company. Will try to catch up with you sometime.

MichelleM72- Brilliant news! I remember you announcing your bfp, can they really be here already Lovely names, hope you're all well.

Hi to everyone else, really ought to attack my ironing (yawn) so won't do personals but I'm always checking up on you on here and thinking of you all. Saddo!

We've been away for the weekend to a huge Landmark Trust property (a manor house in Devon) and it was lovely. No kids! We were with a big group of my DH's work colleagues and other halves, and those that had kids left them at home so I didn't feel left out of_ any_ conversations or feel the need to answer _any_ awkward questions. Lovely! I'm not anti kids in any way but it was so nice just to be myself and have a laugh without needing to put other people's children first in terms of mealtimes, bedtimes, activities etc. Oh, I'm such a meanie, I only mean that it was lovely to be away and not have the world revolve around kids and our lack of them!

We drove straight to London for Devon for DH to have a couple of tests done, the results of which may well decide once and for all whether we adopt or continue with tx. They come through a couple of days before Xmas so let's hope it's good news, but either way we can move forward. Been finding it hard to motivate myself today, was a great weekend and came home to loads of jobs but there seem to be too many so I've only done a few. Doh!

Better motivate myself, reckon it's the weather and the shorter days. Roll on spring... 
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Got a £100 parking ticket in London, the [email protected]~tards! Put our money in the meter, it swallowed the cash, refused to give us a ticket or our cash back and then when we went to get change we got a parking ticket. Grrrr. The annoying thing was we'd actually paid our money!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow! Thinking of you!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

*IMPORTANT

For anyone trying to email Ruth at Ceram - Her email isn't working... Please see here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76531.0

Cheers all *


----------



## three_stars

HI everyone,  Thanks for all the good wishes.  I seem to be ok now today and busy with work.. would rather be busy finding a donor and clinic!
b123


----------



## safarigirl

bonnie so glad to see you are okay - and up and about .... psychologically it must feel good to have "ticked" that box - wishing you lots of luck finding a clinic/donor

marina thinking of you today for FET - sending you lots of hugs and postive energy.  let this be the one(s)


----------



## crusoe

Hello all

GG - I feel like you that I have been reading all the posts but haven't much to contribute myself at the moment - just counting down those long days until January. I do have an rough set of dates now for the FET i.e. sometime between the 12th and 17th of January, depending on what Belara does to me - I really, really hate the BCP - give me back nice old predicatable HRT anytime.
GG your weekend away sounds really lovely. I hope you came back nice and relaxed and refreshed. We had a weekend away a couple of weeks ago and came back so de-stressed  (didn't last long though!)
I guess you are in for an anxious wait for your test results. I will be keeping everything crossed for great news.  

Alanelaine - what great news that you won't have to wait so long for tx and good for you standing up for youself with the NHS. If that widescreen plasma tv does come up on ebay let me know. My DH is desperate for our tx to work so we can stop shelling out money on it and he can by a widescreen telly.  what he doesn't realise if tx does work I have all sorts of plans for the cash we won't be spending IVF.

GeorgieB - your embies sound great and you sound like you have taken lots of positive steps. I hope the 2ww passes quickly and you get the fantastic christmas pressy you want.  

Mickle - welcome. What clinic are you with? Your Mum and Dad sound a bit like mine - they would be in the clinic with me while the transfer is happening if I let them!

Mrs Bunny - welcome to you too.

Lesleyjane - so little time left until your tx now - hope all is going to plan for you.

Marina - it goes with out saying I have been thinking about you all morning. I hope all your frozen embies made it and you will have great news for us in a couple of weeks.

B123 - hope the D&C was ok and you are recovering well. One more hurdle crossed and on to the next step....

Bel - how are you doing. It can only be a couple of weeks until you are back in Marbella.

Well must go - the road outside our house is being dug up and I can't stand the noise any longer. Bertie and I are going to find somewhere quieter and have a snooze.

Love to everyone.
Crusoe  

xx

AJ - thinking of you.


----------



## Bel

Hi Everyone,

GG - Glad you had a good weekend. I know exactly where you are coming from when you say that the fact that there weren't any children on your weekedn made things easier. We both feel very out of things with our friends when children are around. I also think it is quite hard being around lots of children when you don't have any of your own. I love my nieces and god-children, but it's hard work looking after them!! I hope you get your results soon....it's so hard being in limbo. I always feel better once you know which direction you are heading in. Good luck. xxx

Alanelaine - Great news. The waiting is so hard and so unfair. I hope things get back on track for you very soon. You are such a support(especially on the Altra Vita thread). It amazes me how supportive you are when you have had such rotten luck. You are an amazing lady and I wish you lots of luck.

Mickle and Mrs Bunny - Welcome!! The girls are great on here and know EVERYTHING you need to know. Hope your stay on here is a short one...in the nicest possible way!!

GeorgieB - Embies sound great. I hope the dreaded 2ww passes quickly and I wish you lots of luck with a positive result.

Marina - I have also been thinking of you today. Hope all is well with you. Looking forward to seeing your news.x

Safarigirl - Hiya...glad all okay with you. Thanks for staying on this board.xx

B123 - Hope your recovery is going well today.x

Crusoe - Hiya Hun. Bet you feel better now you have a date to head for. You won't be that far behind us as we are due to go out to Marbella on the 10/12. Let's hope that 2007 is finally our turn. Thinking of you as always,x

AJ - Miss you,x

Rsmum - How you doing?

Lesley - Not long for you now. I think you are the next to fly out aren't you? Wishing you loads of luck. How's the non-drinking and smoking going? Must admit I am finding it a bit difficult!!

Bluebelle - Hello...how you feeling now? I hope the Windy spell has passed!! How's Ria doing?xx

Hi to Ms Minerva, Jennifer, Fidget, nats, Dawn and anyone else i have missed. 

Oh and last but not least, congratulations to Michelle. Your twins names are lovely.xx

Well...better go..but love to all,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Bel !!  I was just thinking of you and wondering what you are up to !  I see you are going for another go in Dec - Keep me posted so I can send all the  that I can your direction ok 

Love to all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Marina

Hi everyone

I am BACK!! tired, but have 2 frosties on board 1 never made it, but 2 are good, so heres goes 2 ww again, DR Olivares told us this has to work  this is my third 2ww in 6 months  but can only stay positive until 2 weeks time eh  funny thing happened on the way home, this Spanish old car went by us and the last 3 letters on it said BFP!!!! so odd this was the last part of its number plate  maybe an OMEN EH 

Off  To bed as I'm shattered I will do some personals tomorrow

Love

marina


----------



## safarigirl

Marina, thats great!  That has got to be a good sign!  Well done on the two embies, thats brilliant, rest up, and may the two weeks fly by!

Bel you are going to have to kick me of this board before i leave - its soooooon for you to be going, so pleased .... i think its you crusoe and bluebell lined up next .....


----------



## three_stars

Marina.. good luck to you.  That is funny about the Omen!  fingers crossed for 3rd time charm!!!!You have really been hard at it this last 6 months.
B123


----------



## Marina

Hi Everyone

Thanks to everyone here for all the well wishes.

Bonnie.. so glad you've had the d&c lets hope it brings you a positive cycle next time round. 

Crusoe.. know what you mean about shelling out and being nice to maybe buy a new TV 

Lesleyjane.. its so hard not smoking isn't it  I gave it up for 3 months back in may then started again  now stopped again, its like playing yo yo never easy its a filthy habit but one I happen to enjoy wont deny it, but a bubby means more  Good luck fingers crossed for your tx. 

Safarigirl, your like our mummy  your always here for us no matter what hope all is going well for you take care. 

Bel.. good luck with your next cycle too. 

GG good luck with your DH tests I hope its good news , Devon is Lovely we had our honeymoon there 17 yrs ago loved it.


A BIG hello and  to RSMUM, Mickle, Mrs Bunny, Ms M, Mistyc, AJ, Nats, Hem, GeorgieB and anyone I may of missed please forgive me.

Love to you all

Marina

xxx


----------



## Jennifer

NEWSFLASH !!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76677.new#new


----------



## MrsBunny

Thanks for the extra welcomes!

GeorgeB, good luck for your test next week, wishing you       

Mickle, hope things go to plan for you and AF isn't late, and that you have a successful trip this time.

Marina, great news about your 2 embies! And that BFP number plate has GOT to be a good sign! Good luck on your 2ww xx

We're off to see my Mum in London for a few days so hope there's some good news when I come back xxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

just caught up on the boards, not been online for a few days as have been frantically sorting things out for my TX. I fly out on the 5th and everything is fine. I had my last scan yesterday and lining day 9 was 10.5mm so am pleased with no cysts or problems...Have booked our flights, we go from manchester to prague and then on to Moscow, have booked hotel, ordered currency, applied for visas(should arrive monday- cutting it fine tho - GULP!), and bought all my thermals   Cant believe its nearly my time...OH MY GAWD!!!!   

I want to thank everyone for all your kindness, support and help whilst Ive been on this board, couldnt have got this far with out you guys and I love you all  .

Marina..good luck hun..snuggle in 2 embies..so chuffed for you...fingers, toes and evrything crossed..praying we all get BFP!!!!

Will post more tomrrow but my back is stil killing me so just off to have yep another bath  ,

Hi to everyone and big hugs,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Fidget

Hey Jen...

I am still here you know      

Hope your doing ok hun?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyjane - so pleased for you, i know how much you have been through, how many plans you have made and had to change, your courage and determination shines through  .... you will be in my thoughts every step of the way, and i will be overloading the universe with goodwill messages for you (so if the power goes down in the next few days thats just me sending positive energy to you and all the abroadies about to start treatment this month).


----------



## vindo

hi everyone

wanted to say hello to you all - been keeping up with your news but not been able to post much recently

its great to hear that things are moving ahead for people from first enquries to getting investigations booked, getting them done and those heading off for treatment in the next few days.

i never cease to be impressed by the courage, tenacity and good humour of you all - you are amazing !

scan day for me tomorrow - so VERY nervous!

 and   s

vi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyjane - wishing you the best of luck for your tx!

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone  ,

thanks so much for all your good wishes, safari girl what lovely kind words, so thoughtful of you , thanks ever so much..jules thanks too...xxxx

Marina, how you doing hun? Ok i hope...

Has anyone read Grazia this month great piece written by one of us FF's on AV....

Well have just started to put all my notes together and list of what to take..still doesnt feel real..looked at temp today is -1  My doc signed me off sick today for 2 weeks and if I want longer have to go back on the 18th but will see how i go....

AM having a get together with all girls tomorrow night..which will be nice..but tough without all the usual vices..I may treat myself to a lager..figure one wont hurt beforehand... 

Debs thanks for the texts..hope youre ok and masses of luck for your appointment monday..will be thinking of you hun xxxx

Cheryl--huge hugs to you..hope you enjoyed your break away xxxx

Love to you all,

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## mickle

No AF got home from work can't stop crying don't know if that means AF is on its way, Just don't know whats up.     Can't remember the last time AF was this late.

Will catch up with personels soon still just getting to grips with who and what everyone is doing so forgive me..

Mickle


----------



## Marina

Hi all

Good Luck Lesleyjane safe journey and sticky returns  thanks for asking about me.

Good Luck Vindo with your scan 

hello to everyone have a lovely weekend whatever your doing.

ME.... Just waiting waiting and waiting  drives you crackers I have to say 

Love to all

Marina

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello there,

Quickie from me to wish Lesleyjane all the very best. Safarigirl is right, you have been through the mill, so you really deserve this !  My sticky vibes will be filling the cyberwaves too !

Also AF dance for mickle ...        

Marina, happy thumb twiddling.  I hope you find lots of lovely things to do to distract you from 2WW !

Bel, how you getting on with everything ?  Is yer lining coming along nicely ??!!  What date do you actually go ?  Been thinking of you loads, especially as I snort my Synarel and slap on my patches, and think that you are doing the same kinda thing.  One thing is, they seem to have improved the glue that they use for the patches.  DH hasn't had to be scrubbing off black gluey marks from my bum, in the shower this time round.  He had to use the stiff nail brush as nothing else would work !  This time seems fine !

RSMUM, thinking of you too.  One of these days we'll have that big meaty chat that's long overdue.  

Take care everyone else. 

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to wish Lesleyjane all the very best for your trip- you do so deserve a bfp after all this hassle. Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes.   

Marina- you too, I've followed some of your posts on the IM thread and you've been through the mill too. Let's hope you don't need to do any more tx, eh? And that the 2ww goes speedily for you.  

Vindo- thinking of you today.

I had to come and post here today cos we finally had some help from the NHS and it made me all teary as we've felt well and truly dumped on by our PCT and unhelpful GP surgery. I wrote to my gynae oncologist after our bfn to discuss possible immune issues and the tx's for these, mostly to get his opinion on their safety. I'm really funny about general anaesthetics and invasive ops so I asked him if he could recommend a good private cons for that as well. Well, today I got a letter saying he would personally deal with any further investigations I need at his NHS clinic, including the h'scopy and would discuss this and the immune issues at an appt he's made for me on 21st Dec. I'm still teary just thinking about this as we've had to pay for every single blood test we've needed through the GP and when we asked about the tests DH has just had privately they said it would take up to 6 months to get referred to a genetics clinic and then we'd have to pay privately anyway. Basically it was up to us again, and we've just got used to having obstructions put in our way.

My oncology specialist is possibly the one Doctor I've met I'd feel 100% confident in to do my h'scopy, and for once we don't have to pay.   I didn't even bother asking my GP to refer me for a h'scopy cos I thought it would be out of the question but going direct seems to have inadvertently stuck 2 fingers up to the GP!  

We're still pro adoption but just want to have all the answers before we go that route. DH's results will be through on 22nd Dec so we should have a lot more info just before Xmas. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend, I'm about to clean the house before having friends over and cooking a curry. Excitement! 

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl

GG - thats excellent news, finally a break for you as well ... so happy to hear that you are been helped, by someone you trust, to be able to make the decisons you need to.  Very good news!!!


----------



## crusoe

Hi

just a quicky from me  

Marina - I have only just caught up with your news. So glad 2 out of your 3 frosties made it and are now hopefully nicely snuggling in. That BFP omen too has to be a good sign. I am so willing this to work both for you because you deserve it so much and selfishly for me as it will give me so much hope for my FET in January. I am sending you loads of positive thoughts        

GG - the NHS being helpful!! I nearly fell off my chair in shock when I read your post. So glad that you have found someone to help you, who you seem to have so much confidence in. This has to be a significant step forward for you in this journey.

LesleyJane - I will be thinking about you on the 5th and thereafter. Do you know when ET will be yet? Loads of positive vibes for you too       

Love and luck to everyone else
Crusoe
xxxxx   

PS Bluebell - my DH has also had to attack my bottom with a nail brush. I don't respond enough to one patch so have to have 2 patches from the start and the black gluey sticky mess after a few days is terrible - as you say only a nail brush will do.


----------



## Marina

Evening all 

GG.. What wonderful news about your  h'scopy maybe this could be a breakthrough so happy for you 

Bluebell.. those patches are a real pain eh, I cant use them they give me the runs  

Crusoe... I know exactly what you mean about wanting this for you and myself  but that OMEN is hard to believe isn't it was a shock to me when I saw it can tell you 


Vindo... hope your scan went well.

Mickle.. AF is a real witch at times always when you don't want her to play havoc  I was told progesterone helps bring it on  and if you wear white trousers I bet she will pop her head out   hopes she comes soon fingers and toes crossed for you.

hello to everyone your all stars

Love

marina


----------



## vindo

giggly - what fantastic news from your gynae oncologist - very pleased that someone who is so sound has responded as others should have some time ago. not too long to wait for the appointment either - great!

thanks for all the good wishes about my scan this morning girls - i was indeed nervous

all is well! in fact very well - there are two strong heart beats in two 1cm beanies! HELP!!

 

so now we know the cause of all this nausea!  

(any hints for relief (other then the ginger tea/ biscuits etc.) would be grateful recieved - i'm unable to get out of bed from mid afternoon onwards feel so rough!)


anyway - please celebrate today with me if you can !

love vi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

vindo, congratulations, what wonderful news ... TWO!!!!  so those high hcg numbers did mean twins in your case!  You just never can tell.  Very pleased for you ...  i know jennifer who posts on buns and abroadies had alot of morning sickness with her twins, and if i remember she used to drink ginger ale ... why not post there and see if they can help you with the sickness.


----------



## Marina

Vindo

WONDERFUL news TWINS!!! 

You must be in shock I can only begin to imagine, congratulations heres praying for a healthy pregnancy all the way 

Love

marina

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Vindo.. double whammy !  Huge congratulations !  Hope you enjoy your pregnancy loads !

Marina, how's yer 2WW going ?

I'm having a lovely slobby day.  We were supposed to go to a party but I slept in until 10.00am so it was too late, so I'm having one of those lovely wallowy hibernation kinda days.  Mmmmmmm !

Love to everyone else !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Marina

Hi bluebell... SNAP so am I  went to bed late 1 was watching take that on tour how sad is that  got up early 8 am went back to bed at 12 just got up now 2.30 here of course your 1 hr behind us here in Spain, DH is now doing my veggies so we can put a roastie on  very lazy day naughty girl I am, I thought well its windy out good enough excuse I think  hope your day remains nice and easy does it.

2ww... I just cant stop thinking to myself well its day 4 for me and day 6 for the embies and hope they are still clinging on in there  

Love to all keep it lazy it is SUNDAY!!!

Marina


----------



## schmoo73

Congratulations Vindo on the news that you are having twins  

Schmoo x


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,


hope all is well on this windy sunday!! ..

Well had the girls night last night and I had a nice time..one of my BF's told me she was preggers..I am very pleased for her and for the first time ever I didnt feel weird or upset..think because I have hope now... 

Thanks again eveyone for all your kind words..means a lot...it really does...Ive felt very weepy today..its like someone has just turned a tap on and I cant stop dont know whats wrong with me..    maybe its the progy...think Ima bit scared now too..what if it does whats if it doesnt work scenario..you all know how it is...

Havent packed yet..am going to get to grips tomorrow..our visas turned up yesterday which was great and can now have a lie in tomorrow....yeah!!

Debs thanks for the mail..in answer to thte sick note question my doc signed me off for 2 weeks from tomorrow BUT has said if I want longer there is no problem Ive to go back on the 18th..she was very compassionate..which was nice...

Vindo-thats fab news..lucky you..how exciting...take care of yourself and your beanys   xxxx

Scmooh..was very sorry to hear you got a BFN...I do hope that you are ok and send you lots of hugs and special thoughts...dont know how I missed the post but only saw it on your signature today..am very sorry..love and thinking of you xxxxx

Marina..all the best for when Im away..not sure of your test date but think it will be whilst Im in Moscow..so fingers, toes and everything crossed for you hun....xxxxx

Giggles- what fantastic news hun..well done you and what a nice doc..loads of hugs and good luck with you decision making, thinking of you xxxx

Mickel, hope youre AF arrives soon, try not to worry and hugs xxxx

Bel- sweetheart, when do you go? Didnt realise that we are cycling around the same time..best wishes sweets and lets hope it a roll of BFP for us all xxxx

A big hi and thanks to Bluebell, safari girl, jules, B123, debs, cheryl, misty, crusoe, A & E, Loo2, surfgirl and anyone else I have forgot , not intentional I can assure you, just got mash for brains at the mo.... 

Love L xxxxx


----------



## jules_b

Hello everyone . Im not sure if I can join here ...

Me & my Dp are flying out to Kiev to ( ISida clinic) on 12th Feb for DE Icsi... have filed all the paperwork out so just awaiting phone call to say they have found my Donor ..

its getting very exciting ...


----------



## Grumpygirl

Vindo- fab news! Told you there was nothing to worry about...  Twinnies, eh? BOGOF!

Welcome Jules_B!

Not stopping now, just checking in.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I can't believe we're nearly at the bottom of this page- where are you all, abroadies?!!

I have nothing exciting to report so really shouldn't even bother posting but couldn't bear to see us way down the page!  

Oh, I have something exciting I did today- I made a cushion. Amazing. And it hasn't even fallen apart yet!  

Lesleyjane- how's it going?
Marina- hanging on in there
Bluebell & Bel- not long now...

Hi to everyone else, hope you're having more exciting times than me with my soft furnishing!
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Anyone know how Izzy's doing? Hope she's getting some sleep.


----------



## RSMUM

LesleyJane - all the best for the trip hun! Everything crossed for you!

Marina - how are you doing?

Bluebell and Bel - when are you both off?

GG - well done on the cushion - I can't even sew on buttons

Had my CARE review today - VERY interesting but now I have EVEN more things to think about - it was lovely to see Mr. P - he is a sweetheart - and very patient too.I'm planning on getting a load more blood tests done and now will have to talk DH into getting some more tests done too. Will start to research the clinics in HK to try to get him in there! More fun! sigh!

GG - I think I owe you an IM - sorry 

Bluebell - and we REALLY need that chat before you are off! 

all the best to everyone else - just got back from Manchester - wot a night!     - off to the settee with a glass of wine and a good programme to watch - stop my head spinning with all this stuff..at least until tomorrow eh? 

Take care all

D X


----------



## three_stars

HI Debs... I will be interested to hear what you learned.  Hope it gives you some new and interesting options.

I too learned a lot today... like that I don't actually have PCOS and that the anti-depressant that I was put on this year ( Venloflaxine- min. dose even)  actaully DOES affect fertility-- as it raises your porlactin level!!  And yet every frigging dr and GYN I saw this year told me it was fine!!!  Even in my own research I did not find this so not sure what to think ... but going to go off it now... was thinking to wait for the holidays as it gives you a bad down spiral after about 2 weeks.. (I tried this twice before this year) .. bad timing right before travelling half way around the world with DD for hols... but I will do what ever I must. The list goes on.. 
Will need to take Heparin next time... seems that after 40 nearly everyone has bad blood flow... regardless of lining... and that actually my nice 14mm linigs may have actually been too thick.

Wish I was having that drink with you.... am purposely keeping alcohol out of my house at the moment.  - aarrgh!!!

Maybe we should compare notes tomorrow.  
b123


----------



## mickle

Hi Ladies,

Bonnie, Hi how confusing all this is  . Who did you go and see?  Hope you are feeling better after op.

Vindo, congratulations on your pregnancy and double wammy thats really lovely news.
Gives me faith to hear positive news.

Lesleyjane, sending you lots of    for your forthcoming trip. 

Marina good luck for test date    and  

Jules B, Hi and welcome hope time flies until feb.

Giglygirl, glad you had some positive stuff from NHS and they can help you.

Well AF still not arrived clinic have advised me to take two days worth of progesterone and then stop. I think the peak in progesterone is meant to mimic natural prog peak so then I will get AF. I hope so  I fly out on 7th Dec (thurs) looks like I will need to stay longer is going to cost £300 to change flights cos of Christmas what a nightmare. Has anyone else heard of this?

Hello to bluebell, rsmum, safarigirl, crusoe and all those i've missed

Mickle


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

GG..Wish I could sew my MIL is a seamstress and always puts me to shame in more ways than one she is now heading for 96 yrs of age  and still sews for everyone and takes up trousers 

Mickle.. YES, I told you progesterone helps bring it on  lets pray it does good luck.

RSMUM.. good luck with the tests your having done its always good to keep on top of things 

Bonnie.. hope your OK when you planning your next TX?

Vindo... hope the news has sunk in 2 for the price of one  good luck with everything.

Hello to everyone Crusoe, Safarigirl, Lesleyjane, Bluebell, schmoo73, Jules_b, MistyC, AJ, Mrs Bunny and anyone I may of missed not intentional just off my rocker   

Me.. I am getting sore boobs but I know thats the meds 

Love

Marina


----------



## Bel

Hi all,

Bluebelle - All going to plan so far!! I have been thinking of you too. I have a scan on friday to check lining, then we are off on Sunday if all okay. We seem to have been waiting forever and now it's finally here!! Hope all is okay with you,xx

GG - Well done you on your positive news from the NHS!! It does restore a bit of faith. You sound a very busy bee as usual, making cushions eh?? I thought you were a party animal?? xx

Lesley - Thinking of you. Hope all is going to plan,xx

Crusoe - Hiya. Hope all is well with you. Not long now till you go also. xx

Safari-girl - I have also wrapped all pressies and written all cards. We go to Spain on Sunday, then we were away for Christmas, so it was a case of having to be organized this year!! Hope all okay with you, see you have been venturing over to the Buns and babies,xx

Marina - Hope the 2ww isn't too awful. Wishing you loads of luck,xx

Love to all,
Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

Bel - its your time - i'm so happy!  I wonder what marbella is like in december?  You must let me know?  Hope everything goes well with your scan on friday, and that you fly off on Sunday .....  this is good news ... i'm so glad there is one other person as organised as me on the christmas front!

Marina thinking of you on the 2WW - you are probably going a little crazy about now!!!!!!  Dont worry at least its normal!  The only advice i can give you about symptoms and lack of symptoms is ignore them, then mean nothing, except positive things of course - always remain positive!!!  Try not to worry about what you have or what you dont have or when you have what you have, as you will only know when you do the test!!!!!  (This is of course very rich coming from me as i im'd a few ff people frantic about my lack of symptoms!!!!!)


----------



## jules_b

Thanks Mickle ... I think once christmas comes & goes , it will come round in no time ...
Good luck ladies for all those having there cycles this side of crimbo ....

sending you all big fat positives


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies... just checking to keep our thread up to top!  

I am also getting very busy with Christmas plans.. As we leave for USA on Wednesday.. lots to do still..  no longer sending out hundreds of cards that is for sure!!!

After having spotted nearly all month ( hysterscopy + DnC) now that AF was due Monday... no spotting at all? Have no idea when it will come after all the upset and last month longer then usual form the biochem PG.

Have yet another appt with a GYN fertility specialist in my search for someone at home to give support to abroad clinic.. and waiting for Friday's results form D and C biopsy report.  Trying to get my tests all current again.. Other then that things will have to wait until I get back mid- January... will likely be taking a break from everything... and badly needed. ...as have not been "home" for 20 months!  And my DD needs some full mom time I think.. she gets the short end of the stick due to my "work"on the 'puter as she puts it... does make me feel guilty.
I will do my best to keep up and if anyone wants to catch me directly then please send a PM.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.. I think I said that already but more good wishes can only help, right??

b123


----------



## casey

Hiya all 
just to let you all know we have been accepted to be assessed for adoption - s/w to start home study in dec and the prep course is in ja. everything else is on hold whilst we focus on this - very excited    

Bel - will be thinking of you on sunday xx

Blubell - you too not long now and wishing you lots and lots of luck 

marina -good luck for your 2ww    

lesleyjane - so excited for you - will be thinking of you and checking the board like mad   

debs - ooh i really hope these tests help you get some answers  

gg - very pleased that you're getting some help from the NHS at long last - I hope it helps bring you some answwrs  BTW  hows the running going - or have you swapped it for haberdashery   I did my first 5k on sunday - ran all the way - dressed on a santa suit   apparently i am now a world record holder !!!!!!!!!!!!

Vindo - double congrats for you on your BFP xx

Mickle - progesterone is the stuff to bring AF on - Provera did the trick for me 

Hi to B!23, safarigirl, crusoe, jules, mistyC, mrs bunny, hope ive not forgotten anyone 
love caseyxx


----------



## Betty B

Hi 

I am one of those serial thread readers who posts now and again but just want to tell you all I got a   

I went to CERAM and tested yesterday and if it wasn't for all you lovely ladies I would not have got the confidence to attend a clinic abroad so just saying thanks to all of you and wish you all the success you deserve!!!

SB


----------



## boakie

Hi All,

Just popping on to see how everyone is doing and that I wish you all a wonderful Christmas and a happy New Year.

I had my scan on Friday at 6 weeks and I saw one tiny heartbeat, omg cant believe I have come this far just so thrilled.

All my love Boakiexx


----------



## safarigirl

Georgie B thats wonderful news - well done ....

Boakie congrats on your scan ... you must be feeling so relieved and start enjoying your pregnancy a bit

casey - things are really starting to happen for you!  So exciting, lets hope your special child is around the corner for you in 2007 

Bonnie hope you feeling better - i also leave on the 14th, so excited for a holiday!

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Newday

Hi all

just checking in. Well had interview yesterday to see if we could be considered for adoption 3 hours plus!!!! and to cut it short they have reservations namely we live in a village what facilities are there for children? does everyone who gets pg get asked that?? and we don;'t seem to have much of a social life large circle of friends and thats a problem apparently apart from that we would be ideal it seems. But we are still unsure and me now more than DH.

I watched child against all odds for the first time last night and it has made me want another go so will have hysteroscopy in feb and a scan thingy privately in Jan so fi anything needs doing he can do it in Feb. and hopefully if all clear go to Fertimed in April.

So lets see what the new year brings

dawn


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Georgie B - many congratulations. I hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Boakie - what a thrilling moment to see that heartbeat. How fab. One day I'll get that far ......

Dawn - How stupid are these adoption people. There aren't any facilities for children in your village. I have rarely heard such rubbish and it makes my blood boil. When we started out on IVF my DH's prat of a doctor had to fill in a welfare of the child form. He made a negative comment based on the fact we hadn't been together very long (2 years) my clinic ignored his remarks but it makes me so angry that people going through IVF and adoption should have to face these kind of things when people who get pg conventionally don't!!! Roll on April and I hope Fertimed brings you success.

Bel - wow you are off on Sunday. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. What day is ET so I send you extra positive vibes then?

No news from me except to say I have had a wonderfully relaxing day at The Sanctuary. It was a present from my lovely DH after our BFN in September and what a fab day it has been. I feel fantastically chilled and calm. I don't expect it will last though by 8.30am tomorrow when I'm stuck in traffic on the A1 I'll be tearing my hair out again.

Love and luck everyone
crusoe
xxxxx
PS I have blown everyone on this page some bubbles - you all deserve them.


----------



## mickle

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are aLL ok. I am off to Greece tomorrow still no AF but hopeful it will come soon. Will have to extend flights so hopefully I won't get stuck in Greece for Christmas. Love to all those making their journeys soon, to all those still waiting and all those in between.

Mickle


----------



## Grumpygirl

Rats!
Wrote a long post with lots of personals and lost it. Doh! 

No time to write another now but wanted to say hi and tell Crusoe I'll blow you some back as soon as I get a chance, you lovely lady, you!  

Anyone up for an abroadies meet in Feb/March? Was thinking it might help those long winter nights after Xmas fly.   Maybe it's too soon after the last one but it only needs to be an informal drinkie for anyone who wants a gossip.  

Back off to watch Love Actually and my nice warm bed. Lovely...

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Fidget

cb64 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Is there anyone from the Leeds, West Yorkshire area planning on going abroad, possibly Spain for treatment?
> 
> I'm thinking of going to Spain for DE +ICSI using my partners sperm and would like to find out which clinic(s) in this area supported your decision.
> 
> My gynaecologist at St James's said the clinic there would support me but have yet to get an appointment to go back and talk it through.
> 
> If they don't support me I'm unsure where to turn. Can anyone help?
> 
> cb64


Ladies I thought you may be able to help cb74 more in here 

Debs
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Mickle,  Did not realise you were off already.  Have a good trip and wishing you lots of good wishes.

Dawn guzz-  You what I say to people that make these sort of stupid comments- grrrrr      .  Hang in there.  Maybe they are dooing it on perpose to actually see how much patience you have!  
gigglygirl- would love to meet up with you ladies anytime I am over in London.  Just let me know the date.. 
Safarigirl-- you heading to SA?  That will be nice.  Mine is less vacation and 100% family visits... lots of kids.
Have not been home in 20 months.. due to all the tx abroad trips.

Georgie B and Boakie-  congrats to both of you
Hi to everyone else
B123


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Quickie from me as I'm rushing around getting ready like the proverbial blue ar*ed fly (well actually, I'm a Cyclogest ar*ed fly !).

Mickle, you will have gone by now, but good luck and hope AF appeared !

Congrats to Boakie and Georgie B !  

Yes please GG, let's have another get together. Still enjoying the memories of the last one.  I watched Love Actually too.  Loved the dark haired designer bloke.  Mmmmmmmm !

Last but not least, to my lovely chum Bel, all the very best in Spain and will be thinking of your embies that will be beiongcreated around the same time as my little frostie makes an appearance.  Looking forward to hearing how you get on, and will text you while I am there.

Love to everyone else.  Sorry not very long post ... loads to do !  Waaaah!

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Dawn - Can't believe the comments....as B123 says maybe it's a test?? Glad to hear you are planning another tx though, I think it always helps to have a plan to look forward to and I wish you loads of luck for your plans in the New Year,x

Muckle - Keeping everything crossed for you,x

GG - Another get together sounds wonderful!! Looking forward to it already,x

Safarigirl - Have a lovely holiday, put your feet up and relax, you deserve it!!xx

Casey - Congratulations, fantastic news...you will be a mummy soon!!xx

Crusoe - EC should be Mon/Tues and tx should be Thurs/Friday. I am due to have my scan tomorrow....I'm extremely nervous this time. Please send me your positive vibes...I need them!! I will log on in Marbella and keep you informed. xx

Marina - Keeping everything crossed for you,xx

B123 - Have a wonderful break. Bet your family are looking forward to seeing you all. Enjoy!!

GeorgieB - Great news!!

Boakie - Wonderful, enjoy your 8 months!!

Bluebelle - I will be thinking of you too. I will text you also and keep you informed on how things are going. Hope you have a relaxing time, I have just checked the weather and it looks like a sunny forecast for Sunday and Monday. Must admit it will be good to get away from this grotty weather!!

Love to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls, 

Sorry been awol for a while, but very busy at mo!  

Just had to say good luck to Bluebell and Bel for their upcoming tx - it seemed like only yesterday we were talking about in Stratford!

Best of luck girls 
            

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Bel and Mini-me !

Just a quick query .. has anyone had any trouble recently getting their drugs through the airport security ? 

Also I have caught DHs cold.  Anyone had a clinic not being happy if you have a cold for tx date ?

Thank you  !!!!!!! (need answers by tomorrow night as I'm flying Saturday morning).

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - good luck! Sorry to hear that you have a cold, but I don't think that it will effect tx, there must be thousands of women who get pregnant when they have a cold.

Best of luck!
Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bluebell, i;ve had no problem with taking drugs through, never been checked (I guess if you had needles you would have to declare those.

I dont think a cold is a problem, i had one once, its just once of those thing and so common at this time of the year .... just take as much vitamin c as you can, drink fluids and rest up and the worst of it should hopefully be over by transfer


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Oh Bluebelle, you and me both!! Woke up with a really bad cold and sore throat today, gosh we really are going through this together!!! Wishing you loads of luck, I will keep in touch.

Love and luck,

Bel,xx

Mini - me - How spooky, I was just thinking of you yesterday and wondered how you were as we hadn't heard anything from you for a while. Glad you are okay and thank you for your wishes,xx


----------



## Bel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAFARI-GIRL!!

LOTS OF LOVE,

BEL,xx


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

Good Luck Bluebell and Bel lots of     for you both

Safarigirl have a lovely holiday and happy birthday 

Crusoe not long after Xmas    for you and your DH

Mickle pray it goes well for you AF and TX    

Dawnguzz glad to see you have a plan a head   

A big hello to AJ hope shes ok, GigglyGirl, Mini mi, Mrs M, Bonnie, RSMUM, Lesleyjane hope all is going well , Vindo, GeorgieB, Mrs Bunny, Casey, Boakie, MistyC,LaraB hope your ok, and anyone on this thread  

Me Paranoid as usual 

Love

Marina

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Marina,  I take it you test while I am away.  Will be thinking of you and here's hoping for a BIG FAT POSITIVE !!!!!!

Thanks everyone for advice about colds and drugs !  Both DH and I had in the recesses of our minds that they won't do tx if you have a cold, but maybe we are muddling that up with the txs we had here in the UK with my own eggs.  I will take an email sent earlier from IVI stating what drugs I need, so that I can show that to security.  I will suggest that they phone IVI if they have any doubts !  I don't have any needles, just patches and pessaries, so should be OK.  Maybe we could start a sticky thread for airport security advice / experiences whilst it is all so complex.  I had an email through from Ryanair yesterday telling me the hand baggage restrictions have changed again.  

Bel, hope your cold gets better.  Hopefully all the sea air and warm breezes will blow it away for you !

Happy birthday to Safarigirl (is it today ?) and to RSMUM for Sunday !   

Must go, packing to do !  

Love to you all and thanks as ever for all the lovely support.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Just dropping in to firstly wish Bluebell lots of luck. I wouldn't have thought a cold would affect your treatment, but I know it is another thing to worry about so I hope it clears up quickly.

Bel - I am sending you so many postive vibes - you must be able to feel them coming at you! I am so hoping this is the one for you and that you will be reporting a BFP soon. Have a safe journey to Marbella, soak up some sunshine, try and relax as much as possible and be assured loads of us here will be willing things to go well for you.

Marina - how is the 2ww going? Thinking of you too.

Safarigirl - happy birthday!

Got to go - I'm at work. Only 2 hrs 20 minutes to go.

Love and luck
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Abroadies

Been lurking away trying to keep tabs on you all – everything seems to be moving along nicely!

Marina – good luck on the 2ww, I may have missed your post but when are you testing?  Fingers crossed for you.  xx  

Alanelaine – good news on your keyhole surgery, so pleased that brings everything forward for the both of you.  Has your TV arrived?  It must be catching as my DH has ordered one and we are ‘in waiting’ for its arrival. 

B123 – have a lovely trip home with your DD, you have had such a tough year you deserve lots of happy family time.  Xxx

Michelle – congratulations on your lovely twin girls, and such pretty names.

Giggly – your trip away sounded wonderful (although sorry to hear about the parking ticket!).  Good news on the NHS front, really pleased you have found someone who can help. 

Crusoe – you’ll have to explain the nail brush, I think I have missed something. 

Lesleyjane – can’t believe its TX already, hope Moscow is not too cold!  Our doctor recommended a glass of red wine of an evening to help with TX – he said it’s something to do with blood flow.  

Georgie B – congratulations, I’m thrilled to hear your good news.

Vindo – what fantastic news also, twins a big congratulations.

Bel, Bluebell & Mickle – best of luck to you all, will keep fingers, toes and eyes all crossed for you. Xxxxxx 

Casey – congratulations on being accepted to be assessed for adoption.  Great news, I hope everything goes smoothly for you.  

Boakie – what a wonderful sight to see your baby’s heart beat.  Lots of love.

Dawn – have sent you an IM, looking forward to hearing all about your bright New Year.  Take care of yourself. 

Safarigirl – Happy Birthday!

Me news – we are having a visit by SW on Tuesday and will know more on what is going to happen this year and next.  DH and I keep talking about when the kids come along, the whole idea just fills me with love and excitement!

Love to Nats, Mrs Bunny, RSMUM, AJ, Ms Minerva, Jules_b and anyone else I have missed.

Love ‘n’ hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## jules_b

Geogie B & boakie ... congrats
Can someone help me ... How can I see if anyone if haveing DE at Isida ....

Good luck everyone

The more I read these threads , I get so excited with the prospect that it could finally happen to me , and we get our little dream ...

Can I also join the list on the 1st page ... not sure how its done ...

xxx jules


----------



## schmoo73

*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAFARIGIRL  *


----------



## Marina

Well girls

i don't know what to say really, I am in a bit of SHOCK!!! I was very naughty and at 3am this morning I did an HPT test, I saw a very faint line with first response this is day 10p2dt only!!! this afternoon I did another one and after 2 Min's there was a line "still faint" but a tad darker than this mornings, can these tests be faulty? this is of course very early days for me, and I have no tests left  something has happened is this a BFP!!!   I cant believe I am seeing this, but I am not getting my hopes up until I have a beta test, any feed back welcomed 

Marina


----------



## safarigirl

Marina, i would be quietly optimistic!  These tests pick up hcg so it looks good to me.  Why dont you change brands and see what happens!  Try the clearblue, people seem to rave about those as been really accurate (do a search, i'm sure there is some debate on the best and reliable test!)  Looking good though .....!!!!!!  When is your beta test?  Monday?

Thank you for all your birthday wishes, so nice of all you, and schoo i'm so impressed with the scrolling happy birthdya, i have no idea of how you do that!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy birthday, safarigirl (sorry, don't know how to do fancy banners!), hope you've had a great time.  

Marina- sounding good to me! Let's hope we're all celebrating a strong beta after the weekend.     Don't know much about hpt's except they never say what I'd like them to, so to me a +++++ is a +++++++ ! Enjoy... 

Misty- lovely to hear from you, was wondering how you're doing. 

Won't chat now as out for a meal tonight and need to make myself beautiful. may take some time!  

Take care all, happy weekend.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

congratulations Marina, as Gigglygirl said a +ve is a +ve.  Can't wait to hear the beta results!

have a good weekend hun.

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies.. have missed a bit with DD ill again ( the never ending tonsillitis) and home.  The will not take them out as she is not even 4 but 9 times this year is really too much for us.

Just glancing through seems everyone is doing well.  
Happy Birthday wishes to Safarigirl as well. I hope you had a good celebration.  I was the 46 on the 3rd but  was keeping it rather quiet... no longer very happy about those passing of years!!  

Marina-  Fabulous news for you.. quietly optimistic is a good way to be at this point.  Do a HPT with morning urine.. more concentrated and will give you the best result..  Are you going for a beta on Monday?  Good luck.  
I hope it becomes very positive for you!!!!

Lesley.. Thinking of you up their in the North.. hope things are going well and looking forward to a full report!

Take care everyone.
Love,
b123


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Marina - oooh my god!  What exciting news, can't wait to hear more...... (I've got butterflies - I don't know how your feeling!)

B123 - Happy belated Birthday!  I hope you had a wonderful day and were pampered and looked after.  Sorry to hear DD is ill and has been so unwell this year.  Please give her a gentle little cuddle from me.

Well its off to work I go, "Hi Ho, Hi Ho ....."

Love 'n' hugs 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Marina

I have replied to you under the IM thread - but I've got to say it again. CONGRATULATIONS - home tests are very accurate!.
So pleased for you.
Love 
crusoe
xx


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

Thanks for the positive wishes, this morning I couldn't get online no internet again  just at a time when you need some company and something too take your mind off things, I can get another test until tomorrow, but the 2 first responses I used I got from mail order online as they don't sale good ole British ones out here, I am not having a blood test until Tuesday so I am very anxious having to wait that long, thats the draw back of doing a test early at the weekend too  I am as I said feeling all sorts nervous CANT SLEEP, Cramps and sore boobs keeping weeing etc, but until I know the beta result I have to try and be realistic it could be a biochem I PRAY not.

Sorry for ME post but as you can understand this is a HUGE shock for me not one I thought of to be honest.

Crusoe.. I have been wondering myself what I may of done different on this cycle and the only thing I have done is take more progynova and I have been eating lots of fruit and veg and I always take sanatogen Pronatal pills, and this time I thought I would NOT take the BABY ASPIRIN, this is the first ever frozen cycle for me 2 grade 7s and one 4 cell and one 3 cell actually one of my embies lost a cell on thaw but Dr O said this isn't a problem as they take a cell when they do PGD so I guess not, I really pray this works for you NEXT. I will keep you all posted as to what the blood result has to say, then I will take it from there, my DH wont jump for joy until then either  wish me luck!!


Love to everyone   

Marina


----------



## RSMUM

Huge Congrats to you Marina - sounds good to me!  

Bit shaky this morning as celebrated turning 45 yesterday  blew out the candles with my DD and you can ALL guess what I wished for! 

D X


----------



## Marina

RSMUM...   45 GOING 25   

Love

Marina


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy Birthday for yesterday, RSMUM! May you be celebrating your next birthday with a new member of your family...  

45 going on 25 as Marina says!

Hope you had a good day and avoided the rain, it's all flooded near here but I rather like it.  Weirdo.

Marina- hope you're staying sane, I'd have booked in for a beta at 9am this morning as an emergency- how will you ever wait until tomorrow?! Best of luck, hun.    

Been Xmas shopping today, intended to do a big sweep and get everyone's pressie that I hadn't got yet, but looks like I'll have to go again now. I HATE Christmas shopping, it drives me nuts. Never mind, not much left to get. 

Love to all, hope you're all ok.
Giggly
xx

PS Lesleyjane- where are you Update asap please!


----------



## MrsBunny

Just popped on here to wish Marina the best of luck with the blood test, although things are looking pretty positive already! Fantastic!

Also, Bel, Bluebell, Lesleyjane and Mickle, hope your tx is going well   

And to the birthday girls, Safarigirl, B123 and RSMUM, hope you had nice birthdays - I'm 45 so I know what you mean RSMUM and also you, B123 as I really am NOT looking forward to being 46 in April. I've not really been bothered about the passing years, but ttc aged 46 is bothering me! I'm sure we're all really young inside though.

Misty C, it's good that you've got an appointment so you'll know what's going to happen and have something positive to look forward to.

My AF was a bit short-lived in the end, probably not much in there to come out! Trip to London was good but had some stomach problems (suffer with excess acid - prob stress related) which made me feel low,   that's if it wasn't the hormones stirring......

Hello to everyone else, hope you're taking care of yourselves at this busy time of year  
Mrs Bunny x


----------



## three_stars

Happy Birthday Debs!!! Hope you get your wish ans soon!!!
b123


RSMUM said:


> Huge Congrats to you Marina - sounds good to me!
> 
> Bit shaky this morning as celebrated turning 45 yesterday  blew out the candles with my DD and you can ALL guess what I wished for!
> 
> D X


----------



## safarigirl

Marina, let us know when you get those hcg results back!!!!  Fingers crossed!!!

Bluebell i left you a message on the other thread - but so sorry to hear about your frostie.  Love and hugs.

I am off tomorrow for a holiday until the New Year.  I just want all the abroadies to know that I am right here for all of you next year .... May 2007 bring us a bumper crop of bumps and babies.  This is a journey, and i hope that 2007 brings with it a conclusion to at least part of this journey.  Each and everyone of you are special and carry a place in my heart.  i think of each of you, and am here willing you on.

Love, peace, joy and (ultimately babies) to everyone.


----------



## hola69

Hi guys I'm back  ,

just a quickie as My ma and Pa are here and best friend so will post a full update later I promise with the full low down,

thanks for all you good wishes,....

I have 2 embies on board, 1 grade A/B 8 cell and 1 Grade B 7 cell,......moscow was well interesting  I got 7 eggs from donor and 6 fertilised, final count was 1 A/B, 2 Bs, 1 BC and 1C, so got no frosties which I was disappointed with but never mind...I also had a cyst on day of transfer but they went ahead anyway...so fingers crossed its OK and the cyst isn't a problem...

Have loads to tell you, will update in full detail later..thanks for all your good wishes and support,

Love you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## jules_b

Lesleyjane ...

Congrats on your little embies , all nice and snuggled in ... look after yourself


----------



## Marina

Lesley congratulations on your embies hope they are making a nice warm nest   

Safarigirl have a smashing holiday and rest.

Bluebell I am so sorry for you heres some hugs sweetie  

ME.. I dont have any hair left I went for a beta today to be promised the results back today, still dont know I am in a right state shaking butterflys you name it, I am not impressed with IVIMURCIA for the way they have treated us, I am not going to find out now until tomorrow so another sleepless night and worrying.  

Hope everyone else is ok


Love to all

marina


----------



## Marina

UPDATE...BETA

OMG..... just had my phonecall from IVI where I had my beta done its 299 I am in a state of shock!!!! this is only day 13 of 2dt so its official   I can actually say it, there is still along way to go and I pray that it stays and grows, thanks for everyones support on here I don't know what I would of done without you girls 


Love

Marina

xxxxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Marina that's fantastic news - so good to have some happy news!  have a wonderful 9 months!

Schmoo x  

P.S. Sent you some bubbles for happiness!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyjane- brilliant news , hope you're tucking those lovely little embies in nice and tight. So glad things have gone well for you. Here's to a fab Xmas pressie!     Now for the dreaded 2ww.... 

Marina- excellent news from you, I knew it! You so deserve your bfp and it gives hope for the rest of us long-termers.  Hope you have the most fabulously easy 8 months .   

Bluebell- rotten news for you, hun. So sorry.   Hope the weather out there is nice at least and maybe you can get some extra special Xmas pressies . I love Spain for shoes and handbags. A bit of retail therapy works for me, hope you can cheer yourself up without busting the bank balance! Hugs to you, hun xxx

Bel- hope you're doing ok, thinking of you lots and lots! xxx

Better go, off to bed as am pooped for no other reason than the dreaded Xmas shopping. All for other people's children it felt like today! Oh, bah humbug! I'm a right misery, aren't I? Someone give me a slap.  

Hugs to all,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars

Just dashing in and then off to USA with DD.. 24 hours travel.. to Grandmother's house we go!!!   

Marina---FANTASTIC!!!!  COngrats to you
Lesleyjane.. waiting for that update when you have time.  Want to hear all about it.

Hello to everyone else  and wishing you all well for the holidays and a really good year 2007 for each of us.... I don't know a group of people that are more deserving of getting what they wished for!!!!!   
You are all so lovely and supportive to each other and me.

Love,
b123


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - I hope you'll still be able to log on at Grandma's house! have a very,very Merry Christmas and may 2007 bring you all that you wish for  Have a good flight too! Rather you than me - makes me feel quite sick to think about it ( REALLY scared of flying! ) SOO sorry to hear about your poor little DD.

Marina - FAB news!!  

LesleyJane - can't wait until we can actually meet up!The 2ww should ( in theory ) go a little faster having spent some of it away - you know where I am if you fancy a  .

Bluebell - can't say anything except   and  sweetheart.

Mrs. Bunny - yes, I usually don't mind b'days but this year it really hit me - just realised that I might be too old for some clinics to accept me and since I've put on a lot of weight this last year and not been exercising cos of the bad weather ( unless you count lugging sandbags around and digging out streams!  ) and my hair's awful even though I went to the hairdressers..etc..etc.. I really am feeling it now..inside though I'm def., still 25 

How's everyone else? GG - I owe you an IM , Crusoe , how are you doing? Schmoo? anyone head from Bel?

Safarigirl - Have a BRILL holiday and it's so nice that you are still with us - youa re so wonderful at sayingteh right thing and cheering us all on - I can't believe you are well into the second trimester already!

What's the Robert Winston programme on tonight? I got the book for my birthday so looking forward to having the time to read it.

Went to my dd's Xmas concert last night and my mum was in tears saying how sad she was that we won't be here next year, I can't quite believe it - am kind of in denial

How are you Dawn and Casey and Mrs. M? Want to pick your brains about the adoption thing.

Hi to EVERYONE as I'm sure I've forgotten to mention loads of you - better go and get the breakfast stuff organised I s'pose..

Take care

Rsmum XXX


----------



## schmoo73

Just a quicky - congratulations Lesleyjane on your embies - sending you lots of   hope they are snuggling in nicely! - what day was transfer?

B123 - Have a fab holiday and christmas.

Take care hun

Schmoo x


----------



## janeup

that's fantastic news Marina. I am really really pleased for you!  
Lesleyjane - heres a big snuggle    for your embies to get cosy over the next two weeks! 
Yes Mrs bunny - 46 is a hard one but as it is just a number and as i said to you my mate got pregnant at 48 the other day so here's to us "ancients!" No sorry, not ancients - sparkly 40 somethings!  
We are still waiting and probably won't be cycling till March now.  Off to Granada for Christmas with dh, dd and my dh's family. we have rented a little cottage in the mountains so it should be cosy.  Only thing is we have to take brussel sprouts and cranberry sauce through customs as my dh's mum insists we bring them for the christmas lunch.  I hope we don't get stopped! what's that you've got in your bag sir? oh...just some sprouts..  
anyway, happy holidays to all those going away now.  I really really hope 2007 will be your year!  
Oh and another thing programme is on tonight isn't it? When I turned on the telly to watch it last night i got very confused when Barry Manilow came on.   Had Professor Winston shaved off his moustache and dyed his hair?  Was Rod Stewart going in for fertility treatment? Anyway, seriously does anybody have any idea which clinic they are filming from in Spain? 
better get back to work.  Hope all is well. JaneUp


----------



## Marina

To all you girls

Thanks so much, I am praying you all get that WELL DESERVED  and heres to FAT bellies throughout 2007 for all of us, this road has been a very long one for me and to those of you that are ever thinking of giving up PLEASE don't your turn will come I never thought I would ever get preggers and was if this refund program had not of worked was going to pursue surrogacy just shows if you keep going as much as you can possibly bear it financially and emotionally it will give you the results you so much deserve.         Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to everyone.

Love

Marina


----------



## Ms Minerva

Marina,

FANTASTIC news! Thrilled to see you got a BFP!

Congratulations!

Sorry for lack of personals, but I am reading all the posts, just horribly busy at the moment!

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

hope you are all OK? Marina thats fabulous news am so happy for you..what a wonderful Xmas present...   Enjoy every minute sweetheart xxxx

Sorry guys but yesterday was manic and I didn't get chance to log back on...I will post the full update on AV on the AV thread for anyone who fancys a read  

Debs..thanks so much for your kind thoughts..good luck at Care....I have guests at the mo but once that have gone I will give you a call to catch up for a much needed gossip...hope you're ok hun xxxxx

Boakie..thanks for the mail..am so happy for you xxxxx

B123- have a great Xmas and new year and I hope that you still get chance to log on or we will miss you...xxx

Bel and bluebell...wishing you tons of love and luck....xxxxx

Janeup..your post made me laff  , thanks for the kind thoughts xxxx

Giggly...I am so disorganised this year , cant believe its xmas in a week and half, have no tree or decs, no pressys yet..ahhhhhh  Thanks for thinking of me xxxx

Scmoo and jules...thanks for the wishes...

Dont know how I feel today..have back ache, a fat belly (had that before tho   ), last night had restless legs, woke up at 6am and couldn't get back to sleep...Feel like my ovaries are like balloons ...other than that feel normal....

Half of me wants to go to bed and wake p and the 2ww is over and the other half wants to enjoy every minute in case I'm preggers...!

Got a letter yesterday from the NHS, after 3 and a half years of being on the waiting list I now have an appointment for free IVF, I rang them and explained I had already had 2 goes and need donor eggs, the nurse was very nice and said that she will move me to the donor egg list, there are only half a dozen people on it butt he waiting list is very long as they have no donors. If we can find a donor ourselves under the age of 35 then they will fund it for us...something to think about..but cant think where we would find one though...


anyway just off to tesco and then I will do my AV post on the AV thread..

love to you all,

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ola abroadies from sunny Tarragona,
Just popped in to say thank you for all your lovely messages, and because I can´t keep away from FF. Jennifer, RSmum, Sasha and Bel have kept me sane with all their texts.  Feeling pretty upbeat despìte poor little embie, and have been enjoying paddling in the sea, plenty of wine, paella, galleries, coffee, cakes and the kind of r´n´r by myself don´t often get - quite an indulgent time really.

Not had time to read much, but just wanted to congratulate Marina on her Xmas BFP !!!  

Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Bluebell - I am so sorry about your poor frostie. You must be very disappointed, but good to see that you are still able to relax and enjoy yourself a bit.

lesleyjane - glad you are back safely and heres hoping your two lovely embies are snuggling in nicely. I look forward to hearing about your trip in more detail!!!

Safarigirl - you are wonderful. I for one feel so much better knowing you are there for us.

Marina - your message is also very positive so thank-you. It is so easy to get into a mindset of "it's never going to happen to me" but i is so important to hang on to stories like yours that proove it can!

I heard from AJ yesterday - she hopes to be back here soon and I sincerely hope she is as I miss her posts so much!

Bel - if you can read this in Marbella - I having been thinking of you loads and really hope things are going well.

No news from me except at last I can say only a month to go until my FET. Starting to get really nervous about the thaw given my previous history of frozen embies but feeling thanks to the hypnosis more positive and calmer about treatment generally I think.

Love and luck to you all

crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

UPDATE FROM BEL !!!!!!!

Hi all

Just had a text to say that Bel has got 5 embies  and transfer will either be today or Friday  

GOOD LUCK BEL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck to everyone else in tx at the moment and hope times passes quickly for those who are waiting 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## crusoe

Great news Bel - hope transfer goes well. Thanks for letting us know Jennifer

Love to all 
crusoe


----------



## hola69

hello everyone,


bit quiet on here? Is everyone xmas shopping? 

Good news from Bel..fingers crossed hun....you deserve this so much...xxx

I am starting to knaw my nails today and its only day 6dpt... , dont feel any different really just bloated and feel like i want to really stretch my womb but cant...had restless legs quite a lot and using loo a bit more often, eating like a fatty   (no change there), but I know this probably is meaningless...I cant decide whether to test at home on the sat too as its the day before xmas eve and the clinic have said they may not get results back to me same day..think Id rather know before xmas eve....

Hope everyone else is ok....hugs to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

congratulations Bel - hope the transfer goes well!

Lesleyjane - i know how the madness can creep up on the 2ww - sending you lots of positive thoughts and babydust for a positive result and the best xmas present ever!

         

Schmoo x


----------



## Jennifer

UPDATE ON BEL !!!

Bel had 3 embies put back yesterday - Please join me in wishing her all the very best of luck for her 2ww   

GOOD LUCK BEL - I WILL BE THINKING OF YOU AND SENDING LOADS OF POSITIVE THOUGHTS YOUR WAY   

Lots of Love
Jennifer


----------



## schmoo73

good luck Bel - great news on the embies - sending you lots of positive thoughts and babydust

         

schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

..and HUGE piles of good luck from me to Bel too !!  I am till in Spain and she has been texting me and I have been texting Jennifer her news .. what would we do without mobiles eh ?  On that note I have to tell you that the lovely Jennifer arranged a top up for my mobile for me and her DH even went out especially to Sainsburys late one evening to get it done, so a HUGE thank you again to Jennifer.    She is a star !

Bel, thanks for keeping me posted ... wishing you all the very very best for your 2WW lovely cycle buddy.  Really hoping this is the one for you. With 3 embies I have a really good feeling !    

Lesleyjane, how is the 2WW now .. yes, I would test at home if I were you as otherwise you may be in limbo over Xmas !!!!!!

Thanks for your sweet words Crusoe ?  How many frosties do you have ?

Well I have been continuing to make this a holiday in Barcelona .. spending money we don´t have (don´t tell dh), art galleries, wine, food.  Got caught up in a sit down protest in a busy main street last night.  I wa just being nosey but a riot policeman in full gear must have thought I was a protestor and pushed me out of the way !!  I don´t even know what the protest was about !!!! Then stumbled across a lovely free Xmas concert in the cathedral .. a bit of  contrast !! It was traditonal Catalan Xmas songs, then Haydn, with an orchestra choir and soloists.  Made me think of Chrissie !!
Going home today.  Looking forward to seeing DH and lovely Ria.

Love Bluebell xxx
PS This Internet cafe is really seedy and the dodgy Moroccan bloke next to me keeps looking at my screen, so I keep scowling back.


----------



## Jennifer

at you Bluebell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hello dodgy Moroccan bloke


----------



## schmoo73

LOL


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

smhoo...thanks sweets..when are you having another go Hope youre ok now..thinking of you xxx

Bluebell...glad you are enjoying yourself...tell the dodgy ****** to bog off ..have a safe journey back...xxx

Jennifer..how kind of you..youre a star   xx

Bel-- hun thats fab 3 - wow!! Many congrats and good luck....I asked for 3 but they said no....safe journey home...xxxx Hurry back I need someone to be int he 2 ww with me..not that Im being selfish   xxxx

Well booked my HCG today for 10.15am Friday...GULP!!! May test thursday night or before I go with hubby as he has to work..also cant stand the thought of them telling me a no on my own...   Positive thinking tho.... 

Debs- hope all is well hun xxxx

Off to have my hair done now...

Love L xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bel- brilliant news hun! Keeping everything crossed for you, you so deserve a bfp.    When do you fly back?

Lesleyjane- are you going round the bend yet?! Hope not, hun! Hugs to you xxx

Bluebell- you must be back by now, give Ria a massive hug from all of us.  Had to tell you about my friend I went to Madrid with on hols. We went to a public swimming pool a few times which was lovely as the weather was roasting, and we got chatted up one day by this pair of Moroccan men. They were a bit creepy and kept staring at us in our cossies. One of them was also deaf so it was difficult to make conversation. (My auntie's deaf, have nothing against deaf people!) Anyway, my mate kept chatting to the deaf guy and he got the wrong idea and eventually they left us alone for a minute and I asked her if she fancied him, she said no, but she wanted to practise her Spanish! _With a deaf Moroccan_. I ask you!    I don't think her language skills improved at all and we didn't go back there after that... 

Jennifer- you're a babe!

Crusoe- not long for you now, either. Only a month. Great news AJ is ok, really been thinking about her but don't want to butt my nose in. We love you AJ!!

My DH is currently hairdrying his toe while taking a photo of the dog.  (Don't ask) What a loony bin I live in! I finished work yesterday for the hols and found out our old next door neighbour drove into her garage and has to have half the house demolished! Nothing else to report except waiting until next week to meet my gynae (God-like) oncologist and to get DH's results. Ho hum! Let's hope we get news before Xmas either way as the limbo is driving me crackers. (I just wrote limo but don't have one of those, promise )

OK, that's quite enough nonsense from me!

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Marina

Bel.. thats great news fingers toes and everything crossed for you  

Lesleyjane.. not long now your halfway there already good luck are you testing at home at all   

GG your so funny you know 

Love to you all

marina
xxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

Marina...have bought 2 tests today..me and hubby have decided we will test either wed/thurs..we are going to try and hold onto then if we can...have felt ok today as kept myself busy...HCG is friday though...

How are you ..are you still in shock?

GG..why is your fella hairdrying his toes?? Has he got exceptionally long toe hair??      only kidders...

Hugs

L xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyjane- his feet are like those of a hobbit, 'tis true, however the hairdrying is due to a 2 month old big toenail injury involving puss, infection and toenails dropping off! Lovely...  He's had 'Man Toe' for whole months!  He bathes it in saline then dries it off with the hairdryer, at the suggestion of the GP. Looks v. painful, have to say. It was just a bizarre scene- the 2 of us on our respective PCs with blokey hairdrying his toe with one hand, taking a photo of the dog with another!

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

GG....aww the poor thing...bet its painful..one of my male mates jumped off a podium in the hacienda (yup years ago in my clubbing days  ) and managed to nearly break my toe..the thing is I just carried on dancing all night ..about 2 days later my nail dropped off and I had about a year of toe hell...so I know how he feels...my mate is commonly know as 'the great gallah!' ever since... .


Well day 7/8..i think?? Going ok....

Hugs to you all,

L xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Great news about your 3 embies Bel, sending you lots of     and hope your 2ww isn't too agonising.

Lesleyjane, good luck with your tests, think you're right to do them sooner this week, what with xmas and everything.    

GG, hope your appointment goes ok, and that you have some positive news.
We had a major 'man toe crisis' in our house earlier this year when DH got gout!!   Brought on when someone stood on his big toe while he was in the pub watching footy (and lots of beer/rich food! - well apparently not necessarily, though cutting down on it does help). We had the toe up on a foot rest for days, with frozen peas on it every hour, nobody was allowed to go anywhere near it! Also it was only a couple of months before our wedding so we were a bit worried about having to borrow some crutches! Luckily it hasn't come back but 'mind my toe' is a phrase often heard in our house, I expect it will be in yours GG!!

Anyway, must go, already had to write this again because it disappeared and I'm supposed to be getting ready to go out!
Marina, hope you're feeling ok.

Speak soon xx


----------



## hola69

Have just done a very naughty and silly thing...i tried a pee stick...I know I know it should be in the morning and its way too early!!!  Please dont shout at me...anyway it was negative...not really surprised and not sure what to think..havent told hubby yet....maybe will do another in am....then tell him..tomorrow will be 10 days and day before period..clearblue is still suposed to be 90% at this stage so probably is a neg anyway...??

Friday is my hcg test day...

Nite all, hugs

L xxx


----------



## crusoe

LesleyJane - you naughty girl!
I know you know but I'm going to tell you anyway - it is way too early to know anything for sure.
Hang on in there and test again in a couple of days.
I know this is the hardest part and you just want to know the result but just hold on for another few days.
Stay hopeful and positive - you still have everything to play for.

sending you a hug
Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## crusoe

On the topic of toes. Many years ago I witnessed my cousin chop his off (accidently) in a door. He did have it pickled in a jar for a while in his bedroom!

Love and luck to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

yak!


----------



## Marina

Lesleyjane.. naughty naughty I thought I was bad enough but day 9 is way to early really, hang in there I have my fingers toes and everything crossed for you, please stay positive    

Crusoe I know what you mean about the IM thread, but I guess we will always see negative stuff at some point, but don't let that get the better of you stay POSITIVE, I am going to ease back from posting there now, I have just been trying to give some hope to those of you still trying  don't forget those frosties are waiting for you to be their mummy    

Love to you all

Marina


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe..That really made mine curl up! 

By the way, does anyone know what the Rob Winston prog is about this week? I know it's on tom night - better get the tissues in - I ALWAYS have a mega-blubbing session !


----------



## bluebell

Lesley Jane ... naughty girly ! .. but well done you for sounding so controlled about it all..... just wait a few days until you can get a correct result.  Do you think you will tell DH you have tested ?  It might make you feel better if you tell him, but then you know your DH better then me !  Hope you are feeling OK and sleep well.

I was once on a walk in the Scottish mountains when I came across a munro party (ie the party people have on top of the mountain when they have climbed all the munros in Scotland).  I had met people on various peaks that day saying "Have you heard about the toe ?".  Basically it was an old woman having the party, and she had lost a toe in a climbing accident about 30 years earlier and had kept it pickled especially with this occasion in mind. She buried on top of the mountain that day.  We were a tad worried as we had two dogs with us...... "mmmmm" ... says dog.. "tasty treat I can sniff in the soil there " ...

By the way, I am back in the UK now.  I just wanted to thank everyone again for all the support when I was in Barcelona.  I never felt alone with you lot to support me !

Rsmum.. thanks for the lovely PM.  Will phone you this week.

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

Thanks for the posts and the pm's debs and dianne...I know its way too early but have had 'af' type pains really bad today..want hubby to sleep well tonight as hes had a rash all day (with stress I think) and dont want to make him sad before bed as he has work tomorrow...

Im ok just a bit numb...think it is a neg anyway now...ho hum.. ...

Nite

L xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyjane - you are way too early hun! Step away from the pee sticks!   They are just evil! As to AF type pains, I had them when I had my BFP and BFN, you just can't tell.

Crusoe, Bluebell and GG - Aahh! All these horrible toe stories! Please, no more!   Or I shall have to put my foot down!  I think it is time that we nailed these toe stories for good! 

RSMUM - A child against all odds, 9pm Monday 18th December, looks at people with multiple IVF failures, so I for one will definately have to have a large box of tissues at hand! So far I have cried at nearly all of the programmes  

Bel - fantastic news on your embies! Sending you sticky vibes.

Bluebell - I found it hard leaving DH and DD at home, big hugs to you!

Gigglygirl - good luck with your appointment, hope you get some good news for Christmas.

Hello to Marina, Bonnie, Schmoo, Casey, Mrs Bunny, Dawnguzz, Boakie, Lara, Purlplechick, Vindo, Pen, Nats, Safarigirl, Sabina, MistyC,  Lisa/Gilmot, mini-me, Helen, Jo/Earthe Kitt, and Becca.

AJ - big hello to you hun!

Jules
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Bluebell - love your toe story I think it out does mine. Although I remain very curious about my cousins toe to this day. Very sadly he died about 14 years ago in a car accident he was only 24. I have always wondered what happened to his toe - did my uncle and aunt have it buried with him or have they still got it somewhere? I know it's terribly morbid but I would like to know but it's not the sort of question you can ask is it? Knowing the sort of person my cousin was it would have been a good source of amusement to him too.

Lesleyjane - Ms Minerva is right it is just too early. Symptoms or lack of them really don't mean much at this stage, and a negative yesterday can still be a positive in a few days time!!

Marina - thanks for your kind words. I find I have to work quite hard at being positive and I have been feeling quite good lately (your wonderful success has helped) but I just find the negativity about IM quite hard to take and it kind of sets me back - not what I want with less than 1 month to go!

RSMum - I think tonights programme is about "when to stop" and the toll of repeated IVF. I'll be taping it - can't bear to watch at the moment.

Bel - hope you are doing ok.

Love to all
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

GUESS WHAT!!!! YEP YOU ARE ALL RIGHT IT WAS TOO EARLY AND STILL IS TOO EARLY BUT.........................................................................

I got a    ​
this morning..oh my god, I cant beleive it, I went into shock as I really expected it to say 'not preg', but those beautiful letters 'Pregnant', came up, I couldnt stop shaking and crying. Have been to the docs and he has signed me off for 3 weeks, he couldnt beleive it either after 12 years!!!!!!

Anyway I know its still early so am going to try and calm down and wait till friday for HCG...am going to ring care anyway as DR P said as soon as I get a positive must stop the dostinex...

all I can say is THANKYOU to all my special FF's for your love support and friendship as always, youre the best,

good luck to BEL - where are you hun? Hope alls ok,

Hugs

L xxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Whey hey LesleyJane - what did we tell you. Many, many congratulations!!!!!

Lots of love 
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Marina

LESLEYJANE

  

I somehow thought it was going to be positive for you, I had the same symptoms, sore boobs and weeing all the time, you must be over the moon try to stay calm though although it isn't easy I still haven't come down to planet earth  and try not to worry all will be fine.

Love Marina

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyjane- that's just amazing! I'm over the moon for you        !

What a Christmas pressie!

Enjoy!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Oh Lesleyjane I am soooooo pleased for you and DH        - bet it hasn't sunk in yet!  Have the best christmas ever, you deserve it!

Lots of love

Schmoo x


----------



## bluebell

Lesley Jane you have really made my day !!!  FANTASTIC news !

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee for yoooooooouuuuu !

Big hugs to you and DH.  Enjoy it as blimey do you deserve it !

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley Jane & Marine, FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Congtratulations to you both on your BFP's. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 and a half mothns.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## nats210

LesleyJane & Marina delighted to hear your news, i am thrilled for you both.

sorry ladies for being away so long I have been lurking in the background and thinking of you all.
Promise to catch up with you all soon.

I would like to wish you all a very Happy Christmas and may all your dreams that each and everyone of you have comes true in 2007.

nats
xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there Ladies,

Congratulations to Lesleyjane on your BFP thats great news.

I remain in Chania day 9 of stimms follies are 15mm so nearly there guys. I am expecting transfer to be 24th Dec and then fly home that day. Has anyone done this as this worries me a little bit.

Will catch up soon

Mickle


----------



## nats210

Mickle
Just to let you know when i was at Ceram they had recently had 2 ladies who both flew home the same day as transfer & both had BFP's.
You should be fine, good luck.
Nats
x


----------



## kone

Lesley-Jane and  Marina many congratulations      Wow Christmas has come early for you both.Here's wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies
Katherine


----------



## hola69

Thanks guys so much, am absolutely thrilled to bits...all your congrats are sooooo lovely..cant believe they are for me  

Told my Mum and Sis who promptly burst into tears and  my Dad could hardly speak...am not just made up for me but them too as they have all been with me every step of the way...along with all you guys xxxx

Just spoke to Care and had the best news. One of the doctors has said ''stop taking dostinex, as we have reached our objective''...really made me laugh   and jump up and down for joy...Ive hated that drug so much..

Well next step HCG Friday..cant wait as need that 100% positive,

Hope everyone else is ok and its your turn next guys,


Love L xxxx


----------



## casey

Lesley jane - just popped in to see how you were getting on - absolutely delighted for you & dh - you have been so patient and supportive of everyone else and now your dream has come true - have a wonderful xmas and 2007 XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Marina - loads and loads of congratulations to you too - heres to a wonderful 2007

Bluebell -sp sorry to hear about your frostie   

bel - keeping everything XXXXXXXXXXX for you xxx   

belated birthday wishes to debs and safari girls - sorry i am late but have had areally nasty virus   

sending lots and lots of xmas wishes to everyone xxxxxxx
caseyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Huge congratulations to Lesleyjane (told you it was too early!) and Marina on your BFPs! What a wonderful early Christmas present, fantastic news.

Jules
xxx


----------



## CC1

Evening girls,

Lesleyjane - HUGE congratulations to you and DH. Absolutely delighted and over the moon for you both.

Love and Hugs

Cheryl xxxx


----------



## becca1969

Hi Lesleyjane & Marina!!!

Massive congratulations to you both      !!!

Have a wonderful Christmas & heres to the best year ever for all of us in 2007      

Lots of love to you all Becca xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Just wanted to say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to both Marina and Lesleyjane.  I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy each in 2007!!

Bluebell - sorry your little frostie did not make it.

PurpleChick


----------



## MrsBunny

LesleyJane, fantastic news!!! bet it was even better after that test you did the day before.... good luck for the hcg test, sure it will be fine and then you can have a great Christmas putting your feet up!!  

Sorry Bluebell, forgot to mention you last time after having to do post twice. So sorry it didn't work out with your frostie. Glad you made the best of Barcelona even after your bad news. Hope you feel better now that you're home.

Good luck Mickle  

Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## janeup

Lesleyjane - fantastic news - and Marina!!!!!! 
Just back from our annual Carol Service which I organise for work where you may have found me blubbing and attemtping to sing to Once in Royal Davids City and Away in a Manger sung by the most beautiful boys choir.  Sometimes carols seem to say so much about how I feel. Not a praying girl, I prayed and prayed for our dreams to FF to come true next year. Don't you think Christmas and NYE can be such a reminder of what hasn't happened during the year.  What is great is that my DH and I are stronger and happier and that my dd is the most beautiful 20 year old ever (I would say that) but she is! H
Anyway, Happy Christmas to everyone and loads of babydust for the New Year.     

We are off to sunny spain this week.   

One last thing - I thought the Prof Winston show last night was rather good tv. Good to keep the Prof away from DE and its very good watching, though painfully sad (he still annoys me though...)
I couldn't bear the pain of that couple from Somerset.    I wish them well with DE. They were so lovely and like everyone, deserve to be given the gift of parenthood.. Great that that other couple are having twins. I thought his programme last week to be really frustrating for people going through DE.


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

thank you so very much to you all  ..I just cant stop smiling....

Big hugs to those who have not been successful this year. . ...am thinking of you and hoping and praying your dreams come true as you all deserve it so much...

Janeup..I agree it was very good last nite..I too was gutted for the couple in Somerset..how brave are they!! They deserve it soooo much too...I was thrilled the final couple got their twins....how wonderful  

My gp told me that prof win has a bit of a reputation and one of his friends who worked for him wasnt keen..have heard conflicting opinions on him but have to say last nights programme was informative, quite sensitive and emotional...

Hugs to you all, 2 more days to go till HCG....

LOve L xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Hope you're all ok, not long until Xmas now!  

Just to let you know Dh's results came through today, and he's a super-stud still.   All chromosomes normal and no sperm dna fragmentation. Excellent news on that front but it still looks like I'm the problem, most likely with immune issues. At least we know before we go to see my gynae/onc on Thursday, so am going to write a long list of q's I hope he can help me with.  IVIg or not IVig, that is the (main) question...

Have to say the Lister were a complete pain in the bum to get results from- lots of automated messages and voicemails and 2 weeks after we should have had the first result back we finally hear. Doc in Greece is contactable by mobile, I have her home phone number (!) and replies to emails really promptly. Puts UK to shame. Dr Thum was lovely though when we finally got through to him.

Think would have a go with our frosties with higher dose steroids in the New Year, depending on when I can have the h'scopy. Not ruling out adoption either, but will need to try the steroids first just to say we tried that.

I thought last night's prog was brilliant too- my Mum sat there 'educating' my Dad apparently! She knew Yasmina's hcg results weren't high enough and what that meant from what I'd told her before and as all the drugs came up she was saying "Lisa's had that!" Gave me hope to try the immune approach and I was surprised how positive the spin they put on the issue based on their slant on DE last week.  So glad the twinnies are on their way and wish Dee & hubby all the best. Imagine being a midwife and going through 7 ivf's. Heartbreaking.

Right, enough waffle, need some tea and need to email Doc in Athens. 

Take care, love to all. Best of luck on Fri Lesleyjane.  

Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi GG - great news about your super-stud (I mistyped that the 1st time as super-sud!!) husband. I think you should definately have another attempt with your frosties  now!
I will be very interested in what you are told about immune issues - I have successfully managed to convince myself immune issues might be my problem, even though I don't really know anything about it and have nothing to base it on (other than 3 failures and a m/c that is.)

Sorry girls but I am feeling really sorry for myself at the moment - I've tried to hard to be so positive since my neg in September - I thought the hypnosis had helped but just now everything feels pointless. I feel under such pressure for the frosties to work in January but at the sametime I am sure they won't. I feel we are running out of time and cash and that I have been on this rollercoaster for far too long. The thought of giving up fills me with more dread than carrying on but I am not sure how much more dissapointment I can deal with.  I obsess about all those stupid stats about DE - 92% success rate over 3 cycles etc just my bl**dy luck to end up in the 8% minority!
I think all this is because Christmas is coming - I don't know how many christmases my DH and I have said "oh it will all be different next christmas - we'll have our baby or be happily pregnant etc" but it never happens and here we are again spouting the same stuff with deep down both of us probably seriously doubting it.

Sorry to be so negative - 
Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxx

PS keep smiling Lesleyjane - I hope you get a whopping beta on Friday


----------



## Newday

Oh Crusoe

wish I knew what to say to make things better but I don't and at times I feel the same way. To cap it all the SW report cam back with some issues that have really upset my DH so don't think we will be aplying to adopt.

I have my hysteroscopy on 7th feb and will be having lap and dye in jan to check tubes as Fertimed wanted. If all clear will go in April but like you feel I am in the 8% it doesn't work for.

I have been keeping off the boards as it helps me feel less obsessed.

Good luck for Jan and I will be looking out to see how you get on Take Care

Love Dawn


----------



## boakie

Just popping onto to wish everyone and Merry Christimas and a Happy New year, I hope all your dreams come true in 2007 you are all special people and deserve it so very much!!!
Luv
Boakie and the bean!!

xx


----------



## mickle

hi Ladies,

Just wanted to send a big hug to all those feeling down.  I know that Christmas can be a really sad time as we think about all our hopes and dreams. Be kind to yourselves.  

My follies are at last the right size and I have my egg collection tomorrow. My Mum and Dad have gone home so it just leaves me here alone in Greece. I guess I will just watch DVD's and chill tomorrow post EC. 

Love Mickle


----------



## crusoe

hi all

Dawn - thanks for your posting. I wouldn't wish these feelings or this pain on anyone but I am grateful there are people who understand. I am sorry about your adoption news. How upsetting and frustrating for you when you know you could be fantastic parents. I really admire people who have the perseverance to adopt, I have always felt the having to deal with my life being scrutinised by social workers is not or me. I have always felt DE was my way forward ...I just it would hurry up and happen!
I hope the hysterscopy and lap & dye goes well and that the wait until April doesn't drag too much. I have a report somewhere that says our chances of success don't decrease over the number of cycles - just that 3 seems to be the optimum number most people need.
It's just so hard to keep going sometimes! i think you are right about FF making you feel a bit obsessive. My plan is to take a step back a bit during the 2ww - but that might be easier said than done. 

Mickle - thanks for the hug - good luck tomorrow I hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

love to all
Crusoe

PS - Bel - thinking about you lots. Hope all is going ok.


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Just popping in to wish everyone a merry Christmas.  Crusoe - I'm feeling exactly the same way at the moment.  Last day of school today and everyone has been discussing their Christmas plans, what their children will be doing, going to parents etc; I've felt so left out.  This year I not only have to cope with not having any children to share the joys of Christmas with, but I also have to manage without my mum (Dad's coping by going abroad and not coming back until Jan).  I feel like I've really not got much going for me at the moment, and although I know it probably will get easier, it doesn't feel like it now.  Want to hibernate now and wake up beginning of January!  

Dr B has suggested some tests to have done before we try again which I'm going to see if my GP will organise!!

Again, best wishes to all, sorry this has been such a negative "me" post 

Lara xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- I could have written your post.  Big hugs to you, babe.   I'm sorry you're feeling so fed up, but it's Christmas and a huge reminder of what we're going through . I'm always in charge of Chrimbo pressie buying and have bought pressies for 9 kids, can't tell you how much I'd love to be buying for our own child/ren.  So we're forced into kids toy and clothing stores which are full of pg Mums and little kids and it's horrible. Anyway, I've gritted my teeth and have done it all now, and am hoping the said kiddies appreciate it.   It's hard to explain to anyone else how it feels at this time of year.

I'm going to ask my gynae lots of q's tomorrow but I've wondered about the immune issues with you from what I know of your attempts and I've also read that POF may be caused by autoimmune probs. Not sure where I picked this up (think was the Daisy Network) but I suspect me being on the pill for 10 yrs masked what may have been POF for me. If the Doc thinks immune issues are likely I'm going to ask to see an endocrinologist and someone who can tell me exactly what HRT I should be on to make me bleed when I should and maybe monitor a cycle to check my absorption of the HRT drugs. I only thought of this since last time I had Gestone and it's supposed to be better for absorption. Since I was still in Greece a week later and we went to the clinic for DH's sperm deposit Doc said we should test my progesterone levels. They were really low, although the same as on a natural cycle, it was only a quarter of what they usually give for an IVF cycle. So I want to know if I'm absorbing the drugs well and if I need higher doses. Also if this is safe for me. Anyway, if I find anything out I'll let you know. Maybe you would consider steroid cover for your frosties? 

I wish I could wave a magic wand , but don't have one for myself! At least we can stick together and sympathise at this time of year. If you ever want to commiserate by phone you've got my number. 

Lara- I've been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing. This Christmas won't be easy but your Mum wouldn't want you to be miserable. I have no doubt she's willing you on and watching over you. Just do whatever you need to to look after yourself. Thinking of you xxx

Mickle- wishing you all the very best in Hellada, hope all goes well and you get home safely. xxx

Bel- thinking of you on your cruise!

Dawn- lovely chatting last night, take care xxx

I count my lucky stars I found FF, this year you've all really helped me through and if that makes me a bit obsessive , that's fine because there really are so few people out there who know exactly what I'm going through. I for one am happy to have so much info and support at my fingertips.  

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say hello to eveyone and give a big hug to everyone feeling low.  Christmas can be a bug*ger.  I too have had so many Christmases where I just want to hide away.  I have told you all about my magic waterfall before.  It's a beautiful waterfall in the forested hills near here where I go and scream every now and again.  It's great coz no-one can hear me (well, I don't think they can !).  It's really good for purging angst and tension and hurt.  It is my special place.  I even made little 'graves' / 'shrines' or something there for all my embies that didn't make it. Sounds a bit freaky (Silence of the Lambs ?), but they were just little piles of cones / twigs etc.  It's such a special place for me.  Hope you can all find some kind of special and safe palce over Xmas where you can find comfort.  DH and I are going away to the Lakes this Xmas for a peaceful time.  We are going tomorrow, so no FF for me for a week, so wanted to say tara for now and .....

H A P P Y  C H R I S T M A S to you all !     

LOADS for love and may 2007 bring all the best of luck for eveyone.  

Yes, aren't we lucky to have FF.  Looking forward to knowing you all for a long time !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Special message for Bel .......

I know you can't get mobile reception on your cruise, and nor can I where I am going for Xmas, but just wanted to say, if you get a chance to log into FF somewhere, thinking of you constantly and will be thinking of you extra hard on the 28th !

Lots of love and big hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## hola69

oh guys...

I just wanted to send HUGE hugs to all of you who are sad and hurting at this time..Xmas is so hard..to be honest I normally hate xmas and new year as each one never got any better, I really know how you feel...I dont want to be selfish and go on about myself and my positive, I just want to let you all know how special you are and how much you have all helped me..please know Im here for any of you who need a chat..try and have a good xmas and hold onto your dream 2007 could be your year!!!

Love and hugs to you all my special friends  

Lesley xxxx


----------



## hola69

good luck to bel..thinking of you xxxx


----------



## schmoo73

Crusoe - I can't really add anything extra to what the other guys have said, but just wanted to say that I know what you are feeling and feel the same way every now and then, the self doubt creeps up on you and you don't know what to do, but you are amongst friends who know what you are going through as they have been through it too and we are always here to lend a shoulder to cry on when you are going through the bad times.

Lets hope this year will be all our last years without babies and siblings to very much loved children.

 

Take care, and look after yourself.  

Schmoo x


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Xmas and a happy new year may all your dreams be fullfilled    

Crusoe Sweetie please don't despair, just keep telling yourself if Marina can get PG so can I, have every faith in IM they will not let you down and remember this too they have not repaid anyone yet you will be pregnant in 2007 so have a nice Xmas and forget about the pressure, those frosties are waiting, but you still have another complete cycle if they don't work so try to relax and let nature do its job honey      

GG wonderful news about your DH swimmers, hope your new year wish comes true for you      

Lesleyjane I bet your feeling anxious I was waiting for my HCG to come in GOOD LUCK for Friday      

Good Luck Bel      



Me very anxious until I get my scan done which isn't until 3rd of Jan am waiting until 7 weeks PG praying to hear a heartbeat, when ever does the worry all end, NEVER I guess eh? the suspense is killing me 

Love to everyone here old and new

Marina
xxxxxxx


----------



## Marina

My Biggest fears have arrived

I started bleeding this evening quite heavy red blood I am now having a emergency scan tomorrow eve to see if I have miscarried, very worried and upset of course   , but I must know.

Will let you all know the result.

Marina


----------



## RSMUM

Marina- my heart goes out to you - all I can say is, our dear Bluebell went through hell like this and her little Ria is now a happy, healthy little girl - just crossing everything that all be ok tomorrow.

thinking of you

Deb X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Marina,
So sorry you're going through this, it must be excruciating waiting. Like RSMum says, bleeding may not mean it's all over. Bluebell is only one lady I know of who this happened to. Sending you mega hugs and crossing everything for it not to be what you think it is.

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 
At the moment I am alternating between this board and the adoption and fostering board - i just can't bear to say goodbye to all you abroadies just yet or to think that i am not an abroadie any more  

I also wanted to send my love and    to crusoe, giggly and lara - its so hard to stay positive all the time and this time of year brings it all home exactly what we all yearn for and what we have to go thru to get there - i will be thinking of you all over xmas and praying 2007 is the year your dreams come true

Marina - you must be so upset, I am hoping and praying everything will be ok for you tomorrow

Dawn - so sorry to hear about your adoption report- i am a s/w and if you think i can help then PM me anytime  

Me - well our adoption home study started yesterday - feels very weird to be 'assessed' and i find i am constantly aware of how we will appear to a third party, although this is probably because i am a control freak   

hi to veryone else and merry xmas to you all 
love caseyx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Didn't want to post earlier until I'd called my Mum but she's out so I'm sure she'll forgive me updating you!

Well, I've had the hysteroscopy! Bizarre. I thought we were just going to have a chat and they got me in the stirrups and had a good old poke around.  It wasn't what I thought it would be, no anaesthetic, only a few pains that are still hurting now, a bit like period pain but in the middle of my lower tummy, not the ovary area. All is well, there's nothing anatomically stopping me have a pg and no need for a D&C apparently.

It was just like having the ET, although I thought I'd be under anaesthetic- have any of you who've had a h'scopy needed an anaesthetic? It was so quick and easy I can't help thinking they didn't do a real one!   I always have easy ETs so maybe I'm just lucky for once.

My gynae/onc said that he couldn't advise me on IF issues, especially the quite complicated q's I was asking, as he's an oncologist, not an IVF specialist. He's going to refer me to their new cons who should have more info. It'll take around 6 weeks to see him, but he said I've got several people looking after my tx and no-one really seeing the whole picture, which I think is spot on. We will wait to see this new fella and think about FET after that. I'm not sure he'll be any more help than the Lister or my Greek clinic but it's another pair of ears and he's local and FREE so it's worth our while seeing him.

So , more waiting and more limbo but at least there are no lumps and bumps in there which is what I was worried about, especially seeing the oncologist who while lovely last saw me with v.red eyes!

Better go,
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Will be thinking of you tomorrow Marina.


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Sorry that was such a 'me' post!


----------



## schmoo73

Marina hun sending you big hugs for tomorrow, there is a girl on IVF connections who went through the same as you and the bleeding was quite alot as far as I remember and she and the baby are fine (bleeding has now stopped).  So fingers crossed and will be thinking of you tomorrow.

 

Schmoo xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Marina - thinking of you hun, sending you big hugs







It probably doesn't help you at all, but so many woman have bleeding in early pregnancy and go on to produce a healthy baby, like Bluebell.

Gigglygirl - I had a heavy sedation when I had my hysteroscopy, was rather sore and very crampy afterwards, also had bleeding like AF, so well done to you if you did it without anaesthetic!

Casey - big hello to you! I would hate to have a SW poking around my house, I know that they have to, but it must be very intrustive.

Lesleyjane - the very best of luck for tomorrow!

Big








to RSMUM/Debs, hope you have a great Christmas with your DD.

Sorry I haven't been posting much, have been very busy with work, Christmas and all that....









AJ - hope that 2007 will be so much better for you, miss you!

Jo/Earthe Kitt - hope that you are keeping well and have a good Christmas,

infact hope that everyone has a good Christmas and that all our dreams come true in 2007.

Big Hello! to Bonnie, Crusoe, Schmoo, Mrs Bunny, Dawnguzz, Boakie, Lara, Purlplechick, Vindo, Pen, Nats, Safarigirl, Sabina, MistyC, Lisa/Gilmot, mini-me, Helen, Bel, and Becca.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## alison 5

Marina, thinking of you, it maybe that it is just one of the embies not staying
and the 2nd one is still there, hope you hear some good news trmw.
love alison 5


----------



## hola69

Just a quickie to wish Marina all the  best for tomorrow..I hope with all my heart all is ok sweets...big big hugs...try not to worry...thinking of you..

WIll post properly tomorrow, am totally full of a bad cold and headache and tomorrow is d day so off to bed...

Debs  thanks for th eIM will reply tomorrow hun...

Nie nite all

L xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

I do hope that you dont mind me popping my head around the door 

GG i was chatting with u last night, sorry i had to dash honey

Just wanted to say my mum had a hysteroscopy obv not for IF reasons! without any anaesthetic  i have had 2 done but both under a GA

I do hope that u dont have to wait too long for the appt as u say another pair of ears and they are free!

Marina thinking of you for ur scan tomorrow

Lesley just wanted to say again  for ur beta tomorrow  

and to all the other abroadies

Wishing u all a merry christmas

Best wishes for 2007

Love Emxx


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

I just wanted to say thank you all so very much for your support, all I can tell you this morning is IM have sent me an email and they have phoned me so they are on the ball I will say that for them, I have been told to increase my utrogestan to 600mg 3 times a day and take them orally until the bleeding stops then vaginally again, they said its very common to bleed so not to worry just yet as its the embryos way of saying you need more progesterone, anyhow I will hopefully know a little more later today at 6.30pm I am going to IVI Murcia for a scan, IM think its probably still too early to detect much as they like a scan 10 days after the blood test and I am only day 9, this is very worrying its the not knowing that makes it all worse and hard to bear 

Thank you to Alison Lesleyjane and Sally for your kind PMS much appreciated.

Good Luck again to Lesleyjane today for beta results. 

Love to you all

Don't know what I would do without this site

Marina


----------



## mickle

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to send my love to Marina and I am hoping that things are ok for you.  

Thank you for all your kind wishes, I had egg collection yesterday and got 14 eggs so am so pleased this is double what I got on first cycle. Grow little embies grow  

B123, Are you OK have not heard from you for a while, hope you are OK.

Love

MIckle


----------



## coconutkym

hi marina,wishing you all the luck in the world and thinking of you.

love coconutkym (also due Im late Feb for 1st try DE)


----------



## Sally123

Marina
Just a quickie as we normally 'chat' on the IM site don't we, but I saw your posting here and just wanted to send my love and good wishes that tonight's scan gives you the reassurance you so rightly seek!   Great that IM was so prompt in contacting you, it is comforting to hear that they weren't panicking, they must see blood loss quite commonly - let's hope it IS just your body needing more prog! 

Girls, just wanted to say that this seems a great thread, very friendly and with a great sense of humour (though the 'toe sagas' were a tad surreal?!!!!!) .
Hope to post here again! With love to all for a peaceful, relaxing and above all, merry xmas, Sally xx


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,

marina am dying to know if you are ok please let me know..  thinking of you and big hugs...

Well I got a positive and the clinic said they are happy, my reading was 146, I was hoping for higher and really hope this is ok??  Wish I could relax and stop worrying  ...My scan is booked for the 5th...

Hope everyone is ok..have sent you a reply Debs...hope youre ok xxxx

giggles good luck with your new consul...xxx

Love Lesley xxxx


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

I have literally got in the door and had to let you all know my news, well had the scan but first of all the bleeding eased off this morning its only brown spotting At present which is a relief, my scan has revealed 1 sac with a beanie but no heartbeat as of yet they told me it was way to early to see one, so I have to go back on the 3rd of Jan to check for that, she also said its common to bleed in the first trimester still bloody worrying though isn't it  she also said the scan looked good there could be another sac but too early to see yet, i strongly think though there is one, I am much more relaxed now, and think Xmas might be more enjoyable than I thought it might be, later on I will do personals to those of you who have sent me PMS.

BUT...Great news Lesleyjane your beta is looking absolutely fine, some are higher than others but this doesn't mean nothing to be honest as I have heard lower betas with twins and higher with singletons so hang in there good luck with your scan.

Love to you all thanks so very much

Love

marina

PS off for a nice cuppa decaf though


----------



## Ali40

Marina

Fantastic - glad you have been reassured and that you have another scan booked for the new year.

Look after yourself

Best wishes

Alison .....


----------



## becca1969

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to wish all the abroadies a very merry Christmas & a fab 2007 xxx

Just seen your news Marina,i am so glad to see the scan was reassuring,take it easy & look after that precious cargo!

Always in my thoughts,

Lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## casey

Great news for both marina and lesley - you two put your feet up now and take it easy   

Merry xmas and a happy 2007 to all the other abroadies = may your wishes come true      
love caseyxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Marina, glad you're feeling better after your scan although I suppose having to have such an early one is a bit offputting in a way - but at least you saw that little sac with your precious one beginning to grow! At least you won't have to wait long for the next scan and with it being Christmas the time should go quicker. Take it easy now! 

Good news about your reading LesleyJane - I don't know much about it other than what people here say - so it's looking good!  

Hello and Merry Christmas   to everyone - Crusoe, Janeup, GigglyGirl, Casey, Becca1969, Ali40, Mickle, Sally123, Ms Minerva, Schmoo, Alison5, RSMUM, coconutkym, Bluebell, Bel, Heffalump Vindo and everyone else I've forgotten!!
Hope that 2007 is kind to us all and brings us what we're dreaming of....

Lots of luv, Mrs Bunny xxx
ps, Mickle, think B123 is on holiday.
pps Sally123, you could join us on the over40 boards!


----------



## schmoo73

Marina - I am so pleased that you had a good scan

Lesley - Good beta results!

Wishing all the Abroadies a wonderful christmas and hope 2007 gives you all everything you dream of!

Schmoo x


----------



## Newday

Marina and Lesley Jane great news.

heres wishing you all a great Christmas and best wishes for the new year

Love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Marina- fab news! Keep that belly warm and cosy over Christmas and have a good one.   You must be so relieved.

Lesleyjane- that's a good beta. Brilliant news, hope you enjoy your festivities too!


Am hungover (still) from last night (lightweight  ) and got another Chrimbo do tonight so won't chat but hope you all have a fab Chrimbo and that 2007 brings you all everything you wish for.

Love to all
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just popping in to wish my friends a very Merry Christmas and a fairytale 2007 to you all!  Many apologies to everyone for being AWOL.  I will be back over the Christmas period to read up on you guys and chat.  Sorry to see my inbox is full......hope no-one has been trying to email me.  I will clear it out soon.

In the meantime, I haven't read through to catch up on the news but I am delighted to see from the posts above me that MARINA has a positive.....hang in there, these things are meant to try us, good luck to you and LesleyJane!!!! Over the moon for you!  I am sure there is lots of other good news around.....

Special love to Jo and Sam, Safarigirl, Dawn, Roze (due an email), Giggles, Crusoe, Bel, Bluebell, AlmaMay, RS Mum, Ms Minerva, Nikki, PinkPaula, Misty, Andream, Old Timer, Hem, Casey, Badger, LadyLeo, Becca, Holly, Chrissie, Kasia, Dianne, and anyone else I may have overlooked - especially those who've taken the time to text me in my absence, bless you.  I'm ok.......a little damaged but still up and running to win.  Much love, AJ


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ,
Can't tell you how excited I was to see you post! Welcome back and here's to a very merry Christmas to one and all. Sorry you've been feeling rotten, I've so nearly called or texted you on many an occasion but just didn't want to look like was sticking my nose in and wanted to respect your absence. Anyway, you were in all our thoughts and you're so very welcome back.

OK, enough love and fawning!
Happy Chrimbo, babe xxx
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

many thanks for the congrats and putting my mind at rest...

AJ - sweetheart am so glad you are ok..we have all missed you sooooooooo muh but understsand if you needed time off..Huge hugs to you.

Giggles...lucky you..party animal - grrrr 

Love to you all,

Lesley


----------



## Misty C

Hi to RSMUM, B123, Safarigirl, Jules b, Janeup, Nats, Casey, Ms Minerva, Chrychar, Purplechick, Mrs Bunny, Boakie, Schmoo, coconutkym and Sally 123 and everyone else on the abroadies thread I may have missed.

*LesleyJane* - congratulations on your BFP, way to go girl!

*Marina* - I have read the last 8 pages or so and have felt every high and low you have gone through. So good to hear your news of your little beanie yesterday. xx

*Bluebell * - big hugs x lots your way. xxx

*Crusoe* - lots of love 'n' luck for your next TX, can't wait to hear you have a BFP - keep visualising every step of the way. xxx

*Bel * - congratulations on your TX (3 wow). Fingers crossed. xxx

*Giggly * - all the toe stories made me feel squeamish! Take care xxx.

*Dawnguzz* - thinking of you and hope all your investigations go without a hitch. xxx

*Mickle * - great news on your egg collection. xxx

*AJ* - so lovely to see you posting, you have made my year! xxxx

I feel the time has now come for me to make the jump to the adoption thread in the New Year. I'm feeling a little sad about it as everyone I have met on the abroadies thread have been so fantastic (you know who you are!), but I need to move on to our exciting new path. Thanks to everyone of you for your support this year - through the ups and downs you have been there for me. I wish each and everyone one of you all the love, luck and joy in the world and may 2007 be your best yet.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New 2007!

Take care
Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
Misty- lovely to hear from you, hope to stay in touch. xxx

Not going to chat long but had long email from my clinic who still suspect DH and want us to go DS which is NOT indicated by any of the expensive tests we've just had. They don't believe in immune issues or my thyroid problem making any difference and just want us to give up on DH's sperm despite a completely clean bill of health. The Lister think I should have a cycle with the extra steroids, which is our preferred option. So, I'm now researching clinics abroad that take immune issues and the like seriously, that have egg donors. Any ideas anyone Hope none of you are reading this and are all having a lovely Christmas instead!

Happy Christmas! 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## casey

AJ - great to see you back and up and running XX 

Misty - I know just how you feell - I feel really positive and excited about adoption as a new journey - but leaving the abroadies is a real wrench and i think i will just have to keep popping in just to see how everyone is getting on  - the support on this thread has been amazing but the ladies on the adoption & fostering thread are very supportive too. I'll  see you there in 2007 when hopefully our wishes will come truexx 

Hi to everyone - gotta go got a mountain of stuff to do
caseyxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and may all your dreams come true in 2007!        

D X


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and send lots of                    for next year.  I really think we all deserve a bumper year.

AJ - so good to see you posting again, hope you are feeling a little better.

Luv to all

Purplechick


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - welcome back! So good to see you posting again, missed you!

Gigglygirl - how frustrating for you to get a clean bill of health for DH's  and then to be told to use donor sperm! Hope that you get some answers and can move forward in the New Year.

Marina - great news on your scan! 

Misty C - good luck on your adoption journey, will miss you on the Abroadies thread 

Wishing everyone love, luck and much happiness in 2007, may all our dreams come true,

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Just wanted to wish everyone a very MERRY CHRISTMAS...hope you get lost of pressys.... 

GG- what a tough decision hun..feel for you..my hubby didnt want to go down that route.... IM suggested to us it was my hubbys sperm and it devastated us ..BUT we discussed our options with DR.P and he said he definatley did NOT think it was my dh but my eggs..so we decided to go with our instincts and Dr.P's have a go with donor eggs and my hubbys sperm and go to AV and the rest is history (only just ) So all I can say is that you get lots of opinions from all doctors and I suppose you have to go with what you feel is right for you sweets..wishing you tons of love and luck...

Misty and Casey am sad you are both leaving but wish you all the success in the world with the adoption and please stay in touch..love and huge hugs to you both...   xxx

Ms.Min - where did you get that fab santas sleigh 

Debs - huge xmas hugs..have a good one..xxxx

Bel - thinking of you hun..all the best...

Marina..enjoy yourself and take care...xxx

Purplechick...have fun...xxx

To everyone else I havent mentioned *MERRY XMAS GUYS*

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Merry Christmass Everyone

May your dreams come true in 2007

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!!

My many more dreams come true in 2007 !!!

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Marina

Feliz Navidad to everyone

Hope you all have a lovely day and don't get too drunk  

I went to edit a post and lost the whole post as my PC frozed up  never mind must be the weather 

Love to you all

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

We wish you a very Christmas and a happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       

Thanks for your support this year, everyone, here's to a happy and healthy new year with lots of good things for everyone.
With love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi there Abroadies

I am signing off for a few days as we are off for a few days R & R over new year to a cottage by the sea.
I just wanted to wish you all a very happy new year and I really hope 2007 sees dreams come true for lots more of us.   
I also want to thank-you all for your support this year - it's been a tough one but thanks to you all I've got through it and am ready to do battle with what 2007 brings!

So 
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

Lots of love Crusoe.
xxx

PS AJ - so great to see you back. Can't tell you how much I have missed you!
PPS Bel - really anxious to hear your news. I hope christmas was as relaxing as it could be and that you are ok.


----------



## Newday

Hi to everyone

I just popped on to see how Bel is

Best wishes Bel

Love Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Me too, Dawn. Thinking of you, Bel. Hope you're having a fab holiday and the result goes the right way.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi, me again.
Just off for the long weekend, lots of fresh air is the order of the day in sunny Wales. So I wanted to wish you all a very happy new year and oodles of luck and love for 2007.

Happy New Year!
Love
Giggly
xx

PS Enjoy your cottage by the sea, sounds lovely xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I'm such a muppet, the PS was for Crusoe!  

Spot the loony with a stinky head cold- better get off the net before I say something really stoooooopid!

PS Leslyejane, all the best for your scan, hun xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just want to wish all Abroadies a very Happy New Year!

Próspero Año Nuevo o Feliz Año Nuevo!

(Not sure which is correct)










May all our dreams come true in 2007.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ladies - hope you all had a very good Christmas.   It is good to be "back" on FF and I still haven't read through the back-log of messages or posts, so I'm going to just plough on regardless and post!

Giggles.....you DID text me!!!  Bless you.  Thanks for your lovely message.  Re the immune issues and a clinic abroad - the IM aren't "up" on immune issues but open to suggetions from my clinic this end (ARGC).  I shall be taking steroids in a few days and blood thinning injections from the ARGC and IM are happy with that.  It is very frustrating when your DH isn't showing anything wrong with his sperm.  Good luck babe. x

Misty.......totally understand how you feel, sad yet excited.  A new path which will lead to your dream and motherhood.  Good luck sweets, I wish you all the very, very best. x

Bel.....good luck sweetheart.  Let 2007 be a wonderful year for you and yours.  Not sure when you test but I hope it is a BFP for you. x

Crusoe....thinking of you and hope the tx is going well.  You're not far behind me.  I am on the patches and started 4 days ago.  Gulp!  Rooting for you. Hope you had a fantastic Christmas by the sea, all snuggled up with DH! Thanks for the lovely message. x

Casey - I wish you all the very best with the adoption process.  Apart from fulfilling your dream and completing your family, it is a fine and wonderful thing to do for a child.  Stay intouch.  Good luck to you. x

Jennifer - your girls are adorable!  x

RSMum - when are you off to HK?  Sorry I haven't been intouch.  Been unwell AGAIN!  Very concerned about myself (makes a change, as I'm usually concerned about others!) x

Ms Minerva - how are the chooks?  We took ours away for Christmas with us!  Eccentric is my middle name.  They loved it - travelled well when dark and perked up a treat in the fresh air.  

Had a lovely Christmas, waited on hand and foot.  Sorry I have been away so long - I never really explained why.  Story goes like this......FF was down for a while and I got used to not posting and it made life a little less focused on having a baby/IVF and I found myself feeling more like my old self and a little less sad.  Then I got very unwell with a chest infection from hell for 5 weeks.  Awful.  I was out of action for ages and got even further behind with the backlog of posts to read, which then became a mountain to climb.  When I was unwell, not working, not chatting about IVF, not seeing the BFNs and not seeing the BFPs made me less anxious and more like the old AJ.  I needed a break from everything.  I didn't even see family for about 4 weeks.  I felt less sad and have moved on a bit I think.  Life without a child is possible.  Not there yet though.  We've got 2 more possible rounds of IVF to go through on the refund prog at the IM.  Not sure if I'm less positive (as this is not in my nature) but perhaps what's happened is I've taken my eye off the ball for a while as it was a strain.  My "firm", however, have been really awful - utter Bs I'm sorry to tell you.  They are now making me "pay" for being open and honest about when I was having IVF.  My advice to anyone else out there - do NOT tell your work.  I am now having to go through the Union for help.  It's been awful - sleepless nights, etc.  All stuff I can do without.  And they tell me they are a "caring company".  The press would love it.  Let's hope I don't have to go that route.  Lucky for me I'm on leave when this next round is due.  Enuf of me.  Back to you guys.

I hope 2007 brings us all luck and love and Mummydom.  Happy New Year!


----------



## hola69

Hi Everyone 

Just wanted to wish you all *A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*       

Thankyou for being such good friends to me this year and before and I HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2007...

AJ - sounds like you have had a tough old time..heres a big hug , I so hope this year is the one for you babes..

Love to you all,

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## abbyabroad

Hiya Everyone,

Have you room for another aspiring abroadie

I'm due to go to AV in the next 4-6 weeks or so I think.....or should that be I hope. I've already had one donor pull out, but I'm hoping that the new donor will stay.

I already live abroad, been in China for 3 years now (oh how time flies), which maybe makes me an abroadie going further abroadie for treatment..   

I only found out tonight that my treatment is back on after the original donor pulled out, so I'm all in a bit of a tizz about it.

Love and luck to everyone!

Love
Abby
x


----------



## bluebell

Just got back from a week in the Lakes and straight onto FF for meeeeeeeeeeee !

What a lot of news !

Marina - FANTASTIC news .... congratulations !!!  I wish I had been there to reassure you at the time of your bleeding.  I had LOADS ! - like Niagara Falls in fact (sorry girls tmi), and on and off for 16 weeks of pregnancy (in fact I had some bleeding every day from 6 to 16 weeks), but I have my little Ria.  With me the bleeding was eventually diagnosed as losing Ria's twin.  I wish I could have been there for you as I know how terribly frightening it is.  Wishing you all the very very best.  I always remember a fertility nurse saying to me (after she scanned me after one of my major bleeds), that generally after a fetus has survived one bleed, it will survive them all, which I hope can reassure you.  As people have already said, Bumps and Babies is full of people who had bleeding and went to full term with np further problems. 

AJ !!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !  So wonderful to see you back... a lovely Christmas present !  You have really been through the mill, but it sounds like you are feeling very calm and philosphical now.  You are everyone's favourite on here, but you MUSTN'T feel that you have to post to keep us all happy Just post whenever you feel like it and it helps you.  You have helped so many others.  Let us help you now, and if that means just dipping in every now and again, that's fine, isn't it girls !!??  Loved your story about taking the hens on holiday !  Where did you take them ?  Rome ?  Torremolinos ?  Bognor ?  Timbuktoo ?  Would love to IM you but pretty sure yuor box will be full.  Will try anyway.

Welcome Abbyabroad !  How exciting that yuo live in China.  I spent 3 months there once (1989).  Would love to konow more about your expreriences there.  Good luck on your tx journey.

Giggles, hello to you and superstud with his wild and woollly toes !  My dh lets me pick his toenails in front of the fire / telly !  How delightful is that !  He also lets me pick his fingernails and i was worried when I recently found myself doing it in public (in a a posh tearoom).  Think we need to get out more.

Misty and Casey, please don't disappear altogether !  We will miss you and want to hear how you get on.  Lots of big mountains of luck and hugs for your adoption journeys from meeeeeee !   

Bel, last but never least, thinking of you constantly.  I know you are somewhere out there on the oceans on your cruise.  Really hoping there's a lovely little growing embie or two (or three !) travelling safely along with you !

Lots of love to everyone else, Dawn, RSMUM, Miss Minerva, Lesleyjane, Crusoe (hope your cottage by the sea was perfect), Radnorgirl, Jennifer, Purple chick, Mickle (great news about your egg collection) and anyone I've missed.

Must go ... having a day off ... DH (and his toenails, which are having a rest for the day) have gone off walking with some chums, and he has taken Ria, so I had better get on and do the things I said I would do (or at least make it look like I have, e.g. make piles of papers look smaller by piling them on top of each other !).

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS Just struck me that our 'names' are like racehorse names .....  "... and they're coming up to Beechers and it's Miss Minerva on the outside and Gigglygirl's ahead by a neck, and it's Crusoe and AJ London approaching fast on the turn ..."  Oh dear, what's that I said earlier about having to get out more ?


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - welcome back! What a lovely surprise for Christmas to see you posting! Love the story about the chooks! 

Know what you mean about trying not to obsess and to have a "life" outside fertility treatment, but good to see you back nevertheless.

Bluebell - love the horse racing analogy, though I feel like a bit of an outside chance, still worth a flutter, but no longer a dead cert! 

Abby, welcome to the Abroadies, living in China sounds very interesting.

Giggly - hope you have a fab time in your cottage by the sea.

Me? Got some horrible virus, so I won't be up to celebrating the New Year at this rate, DH and DD have it too.. 

Please, no more toe nail stories, aaaggghhhh! Men's toes, horrible hairy, hobbit like things...









Jules
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks ladies for the messages!  Lovely to be back too.

Bluebell   WHAT are you ON?!!!!!!!!  Toenails?  OMG!!  I just love it that you are so open and honest!  I am sure we've been friends in a previous life!  Also made me giggle re the race horse analogies!  You've got eccentricity nailed!  (Oh ow, sorry about the pun!)  Hope you enjoyed the Lakes (I was born there!) x

Ms Minerva.....just took the chooks to Lancashire to see my family.  Yesterday we gave them the remains of a left-over roast DP cooked......seeing them gulp down the stuffing was very funny!  Yorkshire puds, stuffing, gravy!!  Pre-stuffed chooks!  x

Meerkat, hope you are well.  Happy New Year! x

AbbyAbroad - welcome and good luck for 2007.  x

HAPPY NEW YEAR ladies. xx


----------



## mini-me

Happy New Year everybody!

Hope 2007 is full of happiness and joy for all xxx

Sorry I have been a bit awol for a while.  I actually decided to go for FET last month with our one frostie - unfortunately it didn't survive the thaw.     We knew the odds with only one weren't brilliant.  But DH and I are looking forwards now and have had a good Christmas and New Year - we put IF to one side and had a bl**dy good time!    

Giggles - I'm in a similar situation to you.  We're looking for a clinic that will deal with immune issues which I have. My current clinic don't believe in it at all and after a worse result with good DE embryos (no immune tx) than with my own (immune tx), I frankly don't agree with them.  Will do some ground work soon, but don't want to do any active tx until the summer.  Got my most recent immune tests done through Mr *******'s clinic.  Hopefully 2007 will be our year! xxx

AJ - super to hear from you again hun. xxx

Bel - hope you're smiling sweetie! xxx

Hi to everyone else - it's a new year, a new beginning!!  Let's grab it by the horns!

Love to all, 
mini-me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alanelaine

Happy New Year (in Scotland it is considered bad luck to wish someone HNY before the bells bring it in)!

Hope this year will bring everyone happiness and the success we all desire.

A&E


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy New Year to one and all!

(and happy birthday to me!)

Hope you all had a good new year's eve, ours was 'eventful', maybe I'll enlighten you all tomorrow if anyone's interested. Lots of hugs, tears and a strop, all among friends...   What a great birthday. Not!

AJ- we love you!

Will do personals tomorrow, have still got stinker of a cold and have date with my bed and bath, not in that order!

Take care
Giggly
xx


----------



## brownowl23

OOH girls I m gettingexcited only a week now till I go to South Africa

chris


----------



## longbaygirl

I'm getting excited for you too Chris!!!


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for all your messages. Unfortunately it was a BFN for us AGAIN! I tried to text Bluebelle, but the reception on the ship was really bad. We thought being on a cruise ship would help if it was a neg...but not so. It still hit us really hard and as this is now our 5th tx, it just seems to get harder. The fact that we managed to get pregnant once is still keeping me going..along with all you beautiful people of course!! We only returned today and the rest did do us good, but I am finding it hard at the moment to face another year of treatment. I'm sure this will pass soon. 

Lesley - So pleased fo you. I thought of you loads and prayed that it would be a positive result got you.xx

Marina - Congratulations. Sorry you had a scare, but pleased all okay now.xx

Bluebelle, deb and GG - Thanks girls for your texts and all your support.xx

Crusoe - Thinking of you and hoping this is your turn.xxx

Well, better go, mountains of washing to do,

Once again. thanks girls for your support. It means a lot.

Lots of love,

bel,xx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

BEL - sweetheart  , Im totally gutted for you, I really am from the bottom of my heart..I so very much wanted this to work for you hun...its so so unfair...here is a huge hug  ..thinking of you so very much xxxxx


Hapy New Year to everyone!

Giggles..sounds interesting   xxx

Brownow..im excited for you too   xxxx

Love to all,

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bel- you poor thing, I'm not surprised it hit you really hard. It sucks, it's [email protected]~p, it's so bloody unfair and there's no rhyme and reason to it. I think you could be a lottery winner and still be horribly set back by repeated BFNs. I know you know we're all here for you but I'm yet again wishing for the magic wand. A massive hug to you and your DH, hun. You will get there, you so deserve to.   If you ever need a chat please just call.

Brownowl- fingers, toes and eyebrows crossed for you hun! xxx

Bluebell- you are so gross! Picking DH's toenails?!! Yeurk! Glad you had a great Christmas with little Ria, bet you had a lovely time.

Mini-Me - lovely to hear from you but sorry you've got to do a search for a new clinic. DH and I discussed things a lot and since I'm not prepared to try IVIg, Humira or any new fangled infusions to correct my immune system we're not actually going to go down that route and test for them. So we just need a clinic who will give us a fresh cycle with steroid cover for my ATAs, and if it's a bfn we're going to call it a day. Any luck finding anywhere? Sorry about your frostie and I hope your results from Dr ******* show something that can easily be corrected and give you a bfp on your very next cycle. We can but hope!

AJ- you lovely lady, you... So glad to see you still have your sparkle and just like Bluebell says, if you don't feel like posting don't worry. Do what's right for you, hun. You can hang from the rafters in your knickers and we'd still think you're fab! Give the boss the v's from me, please. Honestly, what do they want? You work your socks off, you'd think they'd be more supportive. Send me round, I'll 'ave 'em! I'm in that kind of mood at the moment! Hope everything goes well for your FET and you're well and ready for it. Hugs xxxxxxxxx

Abbyabroad, welcome! I think we have conversed over on the immunology thread if I'm not mistaken. Best of luck for the year ahead.

Meerkat, Crusoe, Radnorgirl,Lesleyjane, Purplechick, Misty, Casey, Jennifer, Dawnguzz, HEM,B123, Safarigirl, EartheKitt and anyone else I've not mentioned- hello and all the best for 2007!

My news- have been told I have acute bronchitis today so off work until next week.   No wonder I've felt rotten. Really had trouble coping with Christmas this year and just about got through it by staying with close friends and family and lots of hugs with DH, then my brother caused a major family upset on Boxing Day which has upset my parents badly. We went away with old friends for new year and there were 3 babies under one there which was fine, I was ok, but the Mum of one of them has done my head in for over a year by complaining about pregnancy/weight gain/ birth/ probs with having a baby and I knew it would be hard to go away with her. Sure enough she did my head in for 3 solid days and in the end after her 3rd snappy comment within an hour I snapped and we ended up having an argument at 11pm on new year's eve. Oh Lordy! I wish I'd kept it under wraps but she just has no clue how hurtful she is and it was just too much on top of the year we'd had. She just can't be grateful for what she's got. We ended up coming clean to everyone about our tx the morning after to try to explain my over-reaction so yesterday was spent in lots of tears with several people and I felt truly washed out on my birthday. Think I should have stayed at home this new year. I'm just trying to come to terms with the fact that I may never be able to give DH our child and the unfairness of the fact that my illness affects so many people who don't know how to act around me. Some people get it SO right that we just see them all the time but you have to venture out of your shell sometimes, and expose yourself to the possibility of being hurt by unwitting people. Hopefully now that she knows what she's said and our situation she can complain to someone else and not me. Yet again though it's DH picking up the pieces and I feel so bad for him.   

Anyway, that's us, hope you're all ok and had a better New Year than us!!
Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Bel, so sorry darling.  Lost for words and yet you know we are all gutted for you.  Not fair.  As you say, you've been pregnant and that is a good sign and keeps you going.  Healing thoughts are with you.  So sorry. x

Giggles - really feel for you.  Hope you feel better physically as well as emotionally.  You've given DH the best gift of all.  Yourself.  Your family together will be a bonus.  x

Mini-me - hi there! x

Brownowl22.......nearly there! x


----------



## Marina

Bel

So sorry sweetie to hear your news  yes it is all unfair and this IF is a cruel game without a doubt, I am thinking of you and I admire your determination I was always told although it doesn't make it any easier that all good things come to those who wait, I PRAY 2007 brings you your fulfilled and long awaited dream  take care and have a few glasses of vino to cheer you up a little.

Hello to everyone Love to you all

Marina

XXXXX


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

GG - sorry to hear you're poorly and hope you feel better soon.  Also sorry to hear that New Year was such a trying time for you.  Like you said, at least now your friend knows the situation and can find someone else to moan to.  I didn't realise it was your birthday too - very best belated wishes  

AJ - great to see you are back again.  I will join GG and stick two fingers up at your boss  

So sorry Bel  

Brownowl - the countdown begins - bring it on!

Meerkat x


----------



## abbyabroad

Bels - I'm so sorry that it didn't work for you. 

Giggly - Happy Belated Birthday!! Yes,we did speak on the immune thread. Good to speak to you again.
I'm fully loaded up with immune drugs for this cycle - Humira, Clexane, Aspirin, Folguard and Dexamethasone...I'm stopping short of the IVIg. Just can't get my head around that, so not doing it. If this cycle fails I might reconsider. AV seem to be fine with my immune issues and are working with Dr Beer's protocol for me. 
Sounds like you've had a right old time of it over New Year. It's tough when people moan about what are inconsequential problems and don't realise how lucky they are. I think you did well to last till day 3. I'd have wiped the floor with her well before that.   I hope you find the right clinic for you soon.

Brownowl - Best of luck. Hope this week goes in quick for you. 

AJLondon, Meerkat, Ms Minerva, Bluebell  - Thanks for the welcomes  

Hello to everyone else..

Well I start my my drugs tomorrow...so the countdown begins. Can't believe after all this time I'm getting somewhere. 

Love
Abby
x


----------



## casey

Bel - I am so sorry that your tx did not work. It is very hard to have to find all the strength and determination that you need to start again - I really do hope that 2007 will be a better year for you and dh - thinking of you xxx

Giggly - hope you feel better soon - as for your insensitive moany friend, some people just need to be told how it is. Why should you put up with all that negativity, she probably does not have the slightest idea how hard things have been for you both and if she's a true friend, she won't mind finding out and trying to help you along the way  

good luck to everyone going thru or ready to go thru tx - and best of luck to all those looking for answers and support to help them achieve their dream 
will pop in again soon 
love caseyxxxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Aj - I'll lend you my bosses and we can put them into a black sack and knock all thier heads together. Knock some sense into them hopefully.

I am being moved away from my bosses after my tx for a little while. Which I am so looking forward too.

Chris


----------



## bluebell

Bel, I feel absolutely devastated for you and your DH.  I wish I could come and give you the biggest ever of hugs.  You are my special cycle buddy, and when my frostie didn't survive the thaw, I thought that it wasn't so bad as you had 3 embies on board.  I so much want this to happen for you.  You are such a sweet and generous person, and I feel priveleged to know you.  Please take extra special care of yourself, and maybe you and DH can have another little holiday (weekend away ?) somewhere nice to make up for the cruise.  Hope you managed to ebnjoy some of the cruise though.

Giggles...... it isn't you having to 'give' your lovely DH a baby.  That implies that you have some kind of reponsibility or control over what happens.  NONE of this is your fault.  You are such a fantastic woman that AJ is right - YOU are the gift to your DH.  If i was a bloke I would be trying to snatch you off him as you are such a star and you keep us all laughing.  So sorry to hear your New Year and birthday were so painful.  We can all understand and relatre to the hurtful comments some people can make.  I hope after the storm has died down your 'friend' proves to be a friend after all.  I wish you all the best for this year and that everything you wish for comes your way.

AJ, thanks for the lovely PM.  Will reply very, very soon.

Love to everyone else.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bel......I hope you are ok and feeling a little stronger by the moment.  Life just isn't fair.  Thinking of you. x

Giggles - hope you are feeling better.  x

  I've just been for my endometrial scan.  It's day 9 of the patches.....a tad over 5mm.....never been this thin before.  I just knew it.  I didn't feel the same and also my period was almost non-existent so I'm not sure the womb lining got a good shedding this month.  I called the IM they said it's ok.  I don't know what to think - surely this is NOT ok?  Then I came home and something made me look at the box again......the box I'm using is 5 months out of date!  Not sure if my old stuff got mixed up with my new stuff or it was sent out like that (which I doubt).  In a bit of a state, internally.  The IM say that if it's over 5mm not to double up on the patches and if it's under to double up.  Just waiting for them to phone me again as I've emailed them re the out of date patches.  I can't believe it.....I'm normally so organised and on top of things.  How did this happen?  Would it have made a difference?


----------



## safarigirl

just want to say a very big hello to everyone .... just arrived back and will read through the pages so that i can post proper personals ....

AJ - just a quickie (good to have you back!) on my cycle before DE if you remember i barely had a period, and i mean barely, and it all worked out okay.  My lining also started out slowly i think my first scan (I will check was just over 6mm - which is usually about a day or so before you fly out to spain) and by the time i flew to ceram 48 hours later it was about 8mm - so dont worry about the period and the shedding, and the lining will grow ..... as long as you know the lining, IM will moderate your drugs for you to get it to an optimum thickness....


Bel, i havnt seen a post from you, i will read it and then send you a proper message ..... big hugs and sorry for you ......


----------



## Marina

Well girls I have posted this on threads where I post and read.

Today I had my 7 week scan, IVI Murcia seem to think I am 8wks 2d PG anyway I have asked IM to confirm exactly how far I am  the good news is 1 Strong heartbeat was heard and it was so wonderful to see how this little dot had grown so much in 12 days since my last scan, I could see a little head and body amazing  of course very very happy but still anxious.

AJ IM are right on this, my lining was only 6.3 on transfer so please do not worry 

Thanks to everyone here for your support

Good Luck to you all for 2007

Love

Marina


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl....good to have you back.....Thanks for your wonderful encouragement.  xx

Marina - you too, thanks!  Good to know the lining thing isn't crucial....after all, I've had fab, fab linings before and not a smidge of a baby!  So pleased to hear your news.  You must be thrilled bless you.  Enjoy!  Good health to you and yours. xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi ladies

Good to have you back AJ. Like you a have had a few months break from ff but I have been permanently lurking in the background - just not posting. I am going out to Ceram at the end of January for FET. We have 2 frosties left and I am not feeling positive about it at all. In all honestly I am spendiing most of my time trying to prepare a back up plan as I am convinced that it is not going to work.

Lot of love to everyone

Helen
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel - so sorry to read your sad news.
















Sending you big hugs. 

Gigglygirl - sorry that you had such a rotten time on New Year's Eve and on your birthday. Some people really should think before they speak, so sorry that you were upset by thoughtless comments. Hope you are feeling better soon, both physically and emotionally.

AJ - you go girl! Sending you thickening and sticky vibes.

Marina - fantastic news on the scan! 

Brownowl - good luck to you in South Africa! 

Casey - hello! Glad that you are popping by to keep up with us all.

Mini-me - sorry to learn that your frostie didn't make it. 

Me? Can't face going for my frosties just yet.....maybe next month...."_it's not the despair, I can cope with the despair, its the hope that I can't face...."_

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Hi everyone,

Marina - thats fab news..many congrats hun xxx

AJ- dont worry about your lining hun..mine was under when I arrived at AV..Ipanicked and thought the worse..but it still worked so dont worry sweets xxx

Giggly..good on you for telling your insensitive friend. Similar thing happened to me on my girls xmas do..although I didnt say anything but my best friend did as she was so incensed at one of my other friends moanings about being preggers..! Love to you xxx

Radnor- good luck for your frosties..postive vibes coming your way hun xxxx

Mini me - sos sorry your frostie didnt make it hun..big hugs xxxx

Ms- Min..thinking of you, hope you find the strength soon..hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else...Debs where are you hun?  

Told my boss Im not well enough to travel with work next week, went down like a lead balloon..  I havent even told them Im preggers yet so that willbe the icing on the cake ofr them..dont care though..sod em all  

Big hugs my ff's

L xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Well after a day off travelling from south africa, back in london, and been able to read up on everyone's news on ff ....

Bel, I am so sorry for you that its a bfn .... as you know there are no words, but you are definately in all our thoughts.  You are so courageous, and your determination to stick on this path can only lead you to your dream.  There is an amazing book out by a women called Tertius (I will get her surname - i think its Myburgh) - a south african women who wrote a book about her 9 ivf attempts, and basically said she would not accept what seemed to be her fate. (She had twin boys on her 9th attempt)  I sense that same strenght and determination within you, and i send you lots of love for this period as well.  we are all here for you for this journey.

Marina and Lesleyjane, congratulations on your fabulous news ..... sending you lots of positive vibes for this time

Misty I see that you are going to move to the adoption thread ... I personally will miss you, as I have always enjoyed your posts and the "sense of who you are".  I wish both you and Casey strength and love for the next part of your journey, and cant wait for you to come back, posting us pictures of your children.  Its exciting to know that some children out there, dont know it, but already two special mommies have been lined up for them.  Please do pop in and visit us, you are always part of this thread (although i understand your need for other support advice,) but i cant wait to relish in your joy when your dreams come true, and finally give you a cabbage patch sticker to list the age of your new baby!

B123 - you must be on holiday, looking forward to newsof you when you get back

Mrs Bunny - heres hoping you have a short wait to a wonderful donor this year.

Schoo good luck for the the 10th when you are off to Invimed ... exiting!

Of course a big hello, and love to all the regulars who post here, Jo, AJ, Longbaygirl, Dawn, Roze, Crusoe, Bluebell, Almamay, RSMum, Mrs MInerva, Hem, BAdger, Holly, Jennifer, Chrissie, Kasie, Boakie and purplechick (sorry if i left a name out, send me an IM and it wont happen again!!!)

Giggly girl, i really hope you find a clinic to support you this year - we are all here rooting for you.  i am sorry your christmas turned out the way it did - i cant bear the thought of some person being tactless around you, you are always so caring and aware of others and you would hope that others could be at least a little like you .... big hugs to you

Mini - me wishing you lots of luck with your treatment in the summer, use the time to rest and do your investigations.  I also saw Dr ******* and did the tests with him, so if you ever want to speak about that let me know

Brownowl i cant believe you go to cape town so soon.  I had such an awesome time there, the weather is perfect, the crowds have disappeared, and i am hoping that the beauty of cape town, the spiritual presence of the mountain, all lead you to your dream

Radnor girl good luck with your frosties - remember HEM got a bfp and is now 21 weeks pregant with frosties .....

AJ when do you go to IM?

EArthekitt ... how are you, hope you had a good christmas, relaxed a bit with those twins and enjoyed your last "peaceful" christmas with sam !  (He's got a surprise waiting for him quite soon!)

Perhaps we could do a rollcall with whos who with treatment so we can give all our support


----------



## longbaygirl

Welcome back safarigirl.

Glad everything is OK Marina.


----------



## badger b

Bel,
so sorry to hear your news,big hugs to you hun   

Safarigirl,welcome back after your break,your ticker is now speeding along!
Marina,great news about your scan,you must be thrilled!
LesleyJane,love your atttitude,you tell em girl!
Misty,Casey,sorry to see you leaving us,but good luck on your adoption journey.Pop back and let us know how youre doing
Radnorgirl,good luck with your fet treatment at end of Jan!

AJ,good to have you back

love to all the abroadies


badger


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,

AJ- sounds to me like a thin lining is a *good* idea after all of these replies! Wish I'd had one now! Hope it's not upsetting you too much and you get it nice and juicy soon.

Safarigirl- glad you had a lovely holiday, hope you're keeping nipper nice and warm!

Good luck to those going for frosties this month- not long now! Who's on the roll call? Crusoe, Radnorgirl, AJ, Brownowl, anyone else soon?   

Thanks so much for all the lovely messages, it means a lot to me to have all your support. I'm on the antobiotics and have slept loads and hoping this will help clear the bug asap. As for the feeling miserable, well DH and I are going to book a completely non-tx related holiday in the sun for Feb half term to give ourselves a break. So I'm going to cheer myself up by surfing for holiday destinations later today! I reckon it's probably better that our friends know what's going on with us (not every detail) so they can put their foot in it less and understand us better so don't really regret that aspect of new year, the only thing was the timing! Thanks to those of you who thought I'd done well to get that far- that's how I felt and DH and our best friends there thought the same. It was a case of too much all at the same time so I'm going to put it behind me and get on with things.

We agreed that 2007 has to be better than 2006 and being positive is the only way to get through things. After all, if I was miserable about everything I'd be no better than 'insensitive friend' and we do have a lot to be thankful for, not least that we're healthy and happy together.  Sorry to have been a misery and thanks for all your lovely messages.

Some good news is that our clinic agreed with our point of view that there was no logical reason to use donor sperm and are happy for us to use the frosties or have fresh cycles trying the high dose steroids. I think we'll use the frosties and then see, as any further cycle will be our last so we may want to go to another clinic for that. I do feel finally like we have a plan which helps a lot. I contacted a few clinics and Altra Vita are concerned about my cancer and need oncologists letters to say I'm ok (well, dur!) as well as visas etc which I'm not sure I can be bothered to sort out. Invimed have been quick to reply and will let us use DH's sperm, and IVI Alicante are the only Spanish clinic to have replied. Actually our clinic in Greece just keep being lovely and it will be hard to leave them but I don't want to have had all our eggs in one basket if we give this game up.

Sorry for another me post but I thought I'd let you know I've cheered up now! And you all helped a lot. 

Love
Giggly
xx

PS Misty, thanks for the IM, you are lovely and I will reply later.


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Have blown you all some bubbles!   Am on here AGAIN reading through threads about different clinics...


----------



## safarigirl

some bubbles right back at you GG!


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

hope you are all ok? 

Well had my first scan today and it was a little worrying..I thought I was going to have a heart attack or be sick at one stage I was so scared..the nurse frightened me but I dont think she meant to... Basically went in and had my scan and she checked the ueterus first and found one healthy strong fetus with heartbeat  . But then she checked my ovaries and womb, tubes etc and found something suspicious..she asked me if I had been in any pain or had any bleeding which I havent. She then said she was worried it could be a 2nd pregnancy outside the womb and needed a specialists opinion   So I had to get dressed and wait in the reception for half an hour..the longest wait of my life..anway the DR said he too could see something but couldnt make out what it is and this with me having no pain or bleeding would suggest to him it could be an unviable 2nd pregnancy, a fibroid or ectopic (but this would be worst case scenario). He said he feels it will be ok and to try and not worry and he will see me again in a week..so please please girls cross your fingers its nothing for me..

Sorry for the me post..just so wanted to hear those words''all is fine'''...

Hi to you all and hope you are all ok,

Love Lesley xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesley- so sorry you've not had an easy scan. I guess the good news is the one healthy foetus, and I guess you have a bit more wait and see to do to find out what the other mass is.   Do I remember you saying you had a cyst just before ET? Could it be that? Just wondering if it's related. Will have everything crossed  for you this week and hope you can keep sane in the meantime. Big hugs to you, hun  , we're all right behind you. You're quite right to have a me post. Hugs and more hugs. xxx
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyjane- Please ignore my comment about the cyst, I've just remembered basic anatomy and cysts aren't in the womb!   Maybe you had a twin implant which hasn't continued but you have a healthy foetus there still. The doc must be ok about it to send you home, though. Would be great to have a straightforward time, eh?  Please excuse my ignorance...! Hugs again.xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesley, sorry that the excitment of your first scan has also been a worrying time for you. As Giggly says, maybe it is the remains of the second embie that didn't implant. Big hugs to you!

Jules
xxx


----------



## hola69

Thanks guys..youre all so kind  ...I know Im very lucky and should be so happy Ive seen a heartbeat but you cant stop worrying from one hurdle to the next eh   

I still have the cyst giggles but they said to not worry about it and it should go..big hugs to you too...so hope its your turn soon hun..

Ms Min...Im hopings its a blighted ovum too and then hopefully will be ok......wishing you tons of love and luck and lets hope this ones the one for you too xxxx

Me and hubby had to laugh though as we had a chat after and I cant remember anything the doctor said, good job hubby was there..We have both decided to enjoy being preggers and just wait and see and think positive ..so here goes  

Love to you all my special ff's...

Hugs

L xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello to everyone ... hope you all having a good weekend ....

AJ - are you off to IM at all for treatment ?  I'm wondering if you are in barcelona or not, anyway thinking of you, as I know you are going for a cycle now, or very soon .....


----------



## schmoo73

Oh Lesley I do hope everything is ok with your next scan - sending you lots of     

Keep us posted.

Schmoo x


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies!!  Happy 2007.  May it be a good year for all of us.  
I see I have 17 pages just on this thread to catch up on!!!!.. I am still visiting family in USA and not on ADSL nor internet much at all.  Probably was good for a break but do miss everyone here.

Lesleyjane- I do hope all is fine and you are right to try to put the worry aside and enjoy the PG.  

GG  - I am terrible sorry that you got upset over the holidays.  I was planning on finally telling my parents but just could not.  They have enough on their plate in terms of medical this past few years.  

So sorry to be so MIA but will be home in a week. Have not had a great trip at all... illnesses, not getting along with DP... but have enjoyed seeing my DD get to know and enjoy her cousins and extended families.  I know she will miss them terribly back home and that makes me sad at times for living abroad so long. 

I do hope to catch up on everyone next week.

Take care ladies!!!

Love,
bonnie


----------



## boakie

Hello to All,

How is everyone doing?  I do hope that all your wishes and dreams come true this year, you all deserve it so very much!!!

I had my 12 weeks scan today I was so nervous I can't tell you, I was shaking whilst I was lying down and hubby had to pin me down (only joking)

Anyway I saw little one with its heart beating and he/she started to do what I think was a hand stand it kept bouncing around from side to side.

But all is well so I feel a Little bit better now and feel that I can start to relax

Love to all

Boakie n bumpxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say hello to you all - just got back from our London trip ( DH went to have his DNA Fragmentation tests done ) ....I just wanted to wish you all the very,very best for 2007.

Will TRY to do some personals later! This thread is really moving fast eh?!

D X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all and a Happy New Year - I know that's late!  Seem to be so busy with work and stuff at the moment finding it impossible to keep up with the speed the boards move at but just wanted to pop by and say hello to everyone and share our good news.

We got THE call from Ruth last week to say they have found us a donor, it didnt take long to run through her details to see she is an almost perfect match for me just slightly shorter and slightly bigger in build but otherwise fantastic. So, after a long time away from all the stressing and anticipation we are very much back in the running and hoping to line up for egg collection and transfer in February or March, just working a few logistics out.

Its so exciting although we are trying definately to keep our feet on the ground as I have seen so many disappointments through the boards. However, I have seen just as many congratulations and great news posts so am hoping we will be joining those sometime soon.

Will try to make a much bigger effort to keep in sync and wish you all well for your hopes and dreams for this year... big bags of baby dust to us all 

Love Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
RS Mum- glad to hear you've had the test done, hope it went ok for your dh and you didn't get a parking ticket like we did! Did you go to the Doctors Lab on Wimpole St? A new year hug to you, hun. xxx

Penelope ++++ - lots of luck to you, brilliant news! Hope it all goes smoothly, sounds like your donor is fab.

Boakie- congrats again.

B123- nice to hear from you, hope you have a safe trip back when you make your way back across the pond.

AJ, Crusoe, Radnorgirl, anyone else about to have a cycle or FET- the very, very best of luck to you.     

No news from me, just pottering but feeling lots better after my antibiotics. Magic stuff.  

Hugs to you all,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Great news RSmum.  How did the test go ?  Do you get results straight away or are they sent off for analysis ?

Giggles, so glad you are feeling better.

AJ, how are you doing ?  When do you fly out ?  Hope we haven't missed you going.  

Been for blood tests today that Barcelona want, e.g. clotting tests. Managed to persuade my GP to do them for me !  The as soon as I get the results IVI will look for our next donor for our very last cycle  (well, unless we have any frosties).

Bluebell xx


----------



## bluebell

PS Anyone seen Radnorgirl's 'avatar' at the mo ?  Must be those IVF drugs !!!!  
Right, can't put off cleaning the bog any longer ......
Bluebell xxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone,

Debs..hope the test went ok..thinking of you and let me know what your decisions are..big hugs xxxx

B123- hi..we missed you hun..hope you had a great new year..hugs xxx

giggles..glad youre feeling better after the antibiotics...

PP- great news on the donor and good luck...

Had the following news from AV today on my first scan-

''The doctor reviewed your medical history and the scans done at our
facility. There was no described area detected during the scans at our
clinic. There are several possibilities.

#1.

A small myoma could appear in the course of pregnancy but it is most
unlikely.

#2.

It can be a blighted ovum. But in this case there is usually an empty
sac.

So will just have to sit it out and wait till Friday...

Love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all,
Lesleyjane- some waiting to do for Fri but only 3 sleeps and it'll fly. Have to confess I had to look up what a myoma was but I think it's a fibroid? If that's the case you can have a normal pg and if it's a blighted ovum it's fine too, I think? Hope you don't worry too much and that Friday brings you the reassurance you need. Thinking of you. xxxx

Radnorgirl- you are soooo good looking if that's a piccy of you! Might ditch the dh and come over for a snog...  Especially like the tash! Sent you an IM.

Bluebell- hugs to you and little Ria xxxx (and DH of course!)

No more chatting, too much to do for my return to work tomorrow. Also need to cook tea and dh is only 10 mins away! Better shift my rear...

Take care
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just been trying to catch up on all the news - it all moves so fast and I have been trying to cut back on FF a bit. I find while the support here is fantastic, if I spend too long on FF I get a bit obessive about everything and I am always comparing my history with everyone elses. I don't think that is helping me at all so I am trying to distance myself just a little and am finding this is making me a bit more relaxed about things.
That doesn't mean though that I am not interested in what is happening to you all.

Bel - thanks for your pm. I hope with each day you are feeling a little better after your bfn. Your plans for the future sound interesting - keep me posted. I can't tell you how much I hope 2007 is your year.

AJ - I think you may be at IM at the moment? I hope all is going well and you have a wonderful success story to report soon. Thinking of you lots.

GG - Sorry new year was so stressful. What a horrid situation to be in, I think you did well to bite your tongue for so long. I would have given a good old tongue lashing long before you did. I have been "out" with my friends about tx from the start and although I have lost some along the way for me honesty is definately the best policy. Hopefully it has saved a few tactless remarks being thrown in my direction. Hopefully next new year you will be the one with the new baby!!

Radnorgirl - your profile picture is even more disturbing than Boakies!! Have you a date for your FET? I'll be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.

Boakie - great news that all is looking good for you and baby!

Lesleyjane- hope your scan brings the reassurance you are looking for. I am sure all will be absolutely fine.

Penelope Positive - It is a great feeling to know you have a donor and yours sounds a wonderful match. Good Luck!!

RSMUM - thanks for your 2007 best wishes to us all - I'm sending my best wishes right back to you.

My news is that FET is on Monday 15th so I have just booked our flights. Feeling fairly calm about it this time. I have a doppler study the morning of the planned transfer and need to pass that before the embies are thawed. The thawing part is the scary part for me given our previous experience - so several hurdles to get through yet but I had a scan this morning and the lining was a whopping 11mm so I'm ready!!!
Now I'm off for a hypnosis session to top up my positivity!!

Love to you all - those I have mentioned and those I haven't ....

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe ... that's FANTASTIC news about your lining !  Really hoping that all goes well with your FET and will be thinking of you along the way.  You really deserve to be a mummy.  I know what you mean about getting obsessed with FF, but I just think of it as my favourite hobby.  Well done you for kicking the habit a bit for a while !!  
Big hugs, 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Abroadies

This is a special post to Safarigirl - I have a ticker!!!  No cabbage patch one available in the ticker adoption selection so will have to log on and enjoy yours 'ticking' down to bubba day.

Love 'n' hugs to everyone (good luck Crusoe!).

Misty C
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Misty!!!!!!!!!  A ticker - i love it - and we can share the cabbage patch one .... i love yours as well, so going to share that too!  (I especially love the baby with big wide arms and smile, thats how yours is going to feel when it sees you coming to pick it up!)

Crusoe good news about your lining, and your positivity.  You know that all my wishes are for you on this.

It feels strange to actually be pregnant - a year ago this was just a thought in my mind after my third miscarriage.  Although i wanted it, i just was never sure it would actually be, but something kept me going and trying, and the whole field of DE was completely new to me, let alone going to a clinic overseas etc.

I think about everyone on this thread so much, and I hope that you can stay out the journey, in whatever form it takes,  and get what you all so deserve.  I know that it is possible, i know that part of it is luck (however this doesnt help anyone with a bfn as it always feel so darn personal at that point), but I also know that luck can change and finally your cards; dice will come up.  I cant wait to do the mental roll call at the end of this year and see how many of "us" have got those bfp's - and will be here helping others on this road.

so big hello to all the abroadies, especially those about to start their cycle ....


----------



## renka

Hi everyone,

You won't know me.  I posted on the Fertimed thread a little while back.  I just wanted to ask anyone who has had a bfn - I had mine today - did you always have to go and get checked out by a gynae dr?  Only Petra at Fertimed told me to do this in case it's ectopic.  I'm not actually under any dr over here, so I guess I'll approach the hospital where I had my scans.  My hcg numbers were 254 on day 25 (after transfer) but 32 on day 29.  I couldn't quite believe the second number had dropped so much.  Does this sound normal for a negative result?  I couldn't test on day 14 or 16 due to Christmas.  I also did a home test first and didn't want to ruin Christmas for my family.  But from what Petra said about the drugs being in your system and affecting the result, the home test is not worth doing.  I had two positive blue lines on days 20 and 23.  I'm feeling pretty down obviously now and I'd welcome anyone's experiences.  Thanks.

Renka


----------



## radnorgirl

Renka - Sorry to hear your sad news. It is understandable that you are feeling low right now. I think that the hcg numbers indicate that something did happen but that it was not a viable pregnancy - a embyos did emplant but it did not continue to grow.

Crusoe - geat news on your lining hun. Wishing loads of luck with your frosties        . I know exactly what you mean about becoming a bit obsessive over ff - I am the same.

GG - lovely chatting to youthe other night.

Bluebell - Glad to see you like my avtar. I am stunning aren't I? Giggles is considering leaving her husband for me as she finds me so irrisistable  ! It is the Snowdrops thread  on the Jan/Feb cycle buddies that is to blame!

love to everyone

Helen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you all for your support after my latest BFN. I am now feeling a lot better and ready to look forward and make plans...anyway enough about me. I just logged on to say...

Crusoe - Wishing you and DH all the luck in the world on your FET. I will be thinking of you on Monday and hoping and praying that all goes really well for you both. You so deserve it. 2007 has got to be your year. 7 is a lucky number isn't it?? I will be with you in spirit all the way. Lots of love.xxxx

Renka - Just read your post and it sounds as though you had a positive, but your numbers have decreased is that correct? If I were you I would go and see your GP, just to check that everything is okay. If he/she is unsure I'm sure they will either send you to hospital or a specialist. So sorry hun...thinking of you and wishing you some answers very soon.xx

GG - Hope you are feeling better now. How is your surfing the net for clinics going? Have you mad any decisions yet? It's so hard to decide what to do, but I always find that if I've made the right decision I feel a sense of relief. Happy surfing!!

Bluebelle - How are you? Have you made any plans for Spring yet? Maybe we will be cycling together again...I hope so...but with a positive outcome this time!! Love to Ria,xx

Safarigirl - You are an inspiration to us all. I love reading your posts as they are always from the heart. So glad all is going well for you and I'm also glad that you are still posting on here. Lots of love,xx

Misty - Love the ticker!! Fantastic....xx

LesleyJane - Thinking of you and hoping that Friday is here before you know it. xxx

Hello to Rsmum, Ms Minerva, B123, Radnorgirl, Dawn, Penelope, Schmoo, Mini-me and all ff buddies,

Sending you lots of love in 2007...

Bel,xx


----------



## safarigirl

Helen - that pic of you!  My Buddha almost got out of reclining position it was so shocked!


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,,

Bel-special hugs to you..you are so kind and considerate..this will be your year I can feel it xxx

Crusoe..much love and luck for your FET sweets..will be crossing everything and thinking of you so much...xxx

Radnor..that piccy is hilarious..where did you get it? xxx

Giggles..thanks for the kind thoughts ..much love to you..xxx

Bluebell   xxx

Misty..how exciting..wishing you all the best..just think you will soon be a mummy  ..big hugs xxx

Renka..sorry to hear you have BFN..dont know too much about declining hcgs sorry..but much love to you xxx

Safari..what a lovely post..your a star   xxx

AJ- good luck if youre at IM xxxxx

Debs- thanks for text..hope youre ok? xxxx

Speak soon and love to you all,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

LesleyJane.....so sorry that you're not settled yet.....I am hoping and praying that all is ok.  I'm sure it can't be much or they wouldn't leave it a week.  Just focus on your healthy baby, which fab news.  Sorry the excitement of seeing your new babe has been tainted by this doubt.  I'm sure all will be well.  Good luck for Friday. xxxxx

Bonnie - good to see you posting.  Wishing you well. x

Safarigirl - it is so wonderful to see your ticker saying 22 weeks!  xxx

Marina.....how are things?  Been thinking of you. xx

Boakie n' bump!!!  OMG I didn't realise you went and only got yourself pregnant!!  That is just fab news!  I was not around for a while and I've obviously missed quite a lot!  What with Roze getting pregnant, LesleyJane, Marina and you, that's wonderful!  You must have been so excited seeing your little one.  x

Ms Minerva - really feeling for you.  You'll know when the time is right. x

Debs (RS Mum) - thank you so much for the IM.  Sorry I've haven't replied yet.  Didn't realise you were in London....hope all went well and turns out well with DH's sperm test.  xx

Giggles - hope you are feeling top notch now? xx

Bluebell - hi you!  Hope the bloods went well.  When are you having tx?  So excited....  xx

Radnorgirl.....my, my.....I got such a fright!  It really MUST be the drugs.....let's hope! x

Bel - thinking of you sweets. x

Jo - how are you?  How's Sam?  The twinnies?  Hope all is going swell, I mean, well!    x

Crusoe - thinking of you.  Can't believe you're out in Barcelona on Monday.....we're coming home Sunday, what a pity, could have met up for a decaf!  I totally understand what you're saying about having a rest from FF for a while and comparing your history to others.  It's healthy to take a break.  Your lining sounds ready indeed!  Hope mine is now somewhere around that thickness!  I am on 2 patches now.  Hope the hypnosis is going well!  Good luck Crusoe.....sending postiive vibes!  You deserve a BFP.  You sound so much more positive this time and I hope that's a sign.  xxxxxxx

Misty - love the ticker!  Thinking of you.  You have been such a great pal to know on here.  Thank you. xx

Renka - so sorry to hear your news.  I would try and get a blood test as soon as possible.  At a reading of 35 you are still, technically pregnant, but the numbers have dropped considerably.  However, medical advice is necessary.  Did your clinic tell you to stop the drugs?  I'm not sure you should at 35?  What do other ladies think?  Sorry sweets. x

Badger - hi to you sweetheart. x

Me?  We're off to Barcelona tomorrow for embryo transfer on Friday.  Haven't dare ask how many eggs were collected from my angel donor as I don't wish to get disappointed.  I will just go and receive thankfully whatever is offered!  We're coming back Sunday.  Bluebell, we got to stay in your favourite hotel!!!!  Been trying the 5 previous times we've been there (yes, 5) and this is the only time we've managed to book in!  They've got internet access, so I will be logging on!  I'm on steriods and blood thinning injections from the ARGC.  BTW, don't know if you know but there's a Panorama programme about the ARGC this coming Monday.  I have word that it's a bit of a witch hunt, unfortunately.  Mr T .....I admire him very much and think he's very professional, despite being "dismissed" by his staff.  Hope the programme doesn't do too much damage.  Can't do anyone any good.

Hope my lining is now luxurious and very inviting.  I've been detoxed, acupunctured, zoned out with self-hypnosis, kinesiologied, had colonics....you name it......  I've even got detox pads for my feet!  But, I have been less manic this time.  There's a sense of inevitability about it, either way.  I surrender!  What my DP and I HAVE done is to put into action all the plans we kept putting off "just incase we had the baby" or "until we have the baby" and we thought sod it, we'll just do it, so we have.  No more waiting.

Love to you all.  Speak soon, and thinking of LesleyJane, Bel and Marina in particular.  x


----------



## roze

Very best of luck, AJ, we will be rooting for you and watching these boards!

lots of love,


roze  xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AJ - ALL the very very best of luck sweets - TONS of  coming you way  

D X


----------



## Marina

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not posted lately, but I have been very SICK morning stuff which has lasted all day long  cant be helped its all part and parcel I know, I am not complaining but it is horrible  I have found that eating tons helps it a little so I guess the weight will pile on  I examine every twinge and strange pains I get, I am off for a nuchal scan on the 26th Jan unless something major happen before then, this is to measure the babies neck and spine and blood tests that have been mentioned to check for abnormalities etc, I think this is a good idea even if the donor is only 30, anyway enough of me I just wanted to let you all know how things were going as you've all been so supportive towards me.

AJ... The very best of luck to you and your DH in Barcelona I wish you every success and pray this one is a BFP for you as you so deserve this           

Crusoe... The same goes to you without question I pray this is your turn too wishing you every success and a BFP               

A Big Hello to  Rsmum, GG, Miss M, Radnorgirl, Bel hope your feeling better sweetie, Bluebell, Bonnie, Misty c love the ticker, Lesleyjane, Safarigirl, Penelope Positive, and anyone I have missed not intentional.

Love to you and best wishes for 2007

Love

marina


----------



## Ms Minerva

AJ - just wanted to wish you good luck in Barcelona!









Marina - morning sickness is horrible, yeuch! Though in my case it was morning, noon and evening sickness (note to self, do I REALLY want to do this again?!) Answer: Yes! It is worth it in the end!

Crusoe - good luck to you too hun!

RSMUM - hope that you get good news from DHs  test.

Me? Feeling a bit braver! I am now planning to go for my two frosties either next month or March, just need some time out to get myself together....

Love and luck to each and everyone of you!

Jules
xxx


----------



## HEM

AJ
wishing you every success in Barcelona!!!!!!
Helen x


----------



## Bel

AJ,

Wishing you loads of luck for the next few days. I must say, bothe Crusoe and yourself sound quite cilled out and positive. I am taking this as a good sign and I will be thinking and praying for you both. 2007...this is your year!! Lots of love,xxx

Lesley,

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope all goes well. xxx

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## radnorgirl

AJ & Crusoe -        Sending you both load of positive vibes for your trip to IM. You both desrve this to work this time. xxxxxxxx

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSITIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVES for AJ and Crusoe pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSEEEEEEE !!!!

Wishing you both with every wishingy bits that I have all the best for BFPs.  
AJ, which hotel  - Banys Orientalis or Hostal Goya ?  If it's Banys, you lucky girl .. I have never managed to get in there but just stood outside drooling !  Let me know which so I can visualise you there.  If it's Hostal Goya, I hope you have asked for the big rooms at the back by the roof terrace.

Bel, thinking of you daily.  You sound so much stronger already and I am so pleased that you are moving forward to your next tx !  Really hoping we can be cycle buddies again !

Jules .. great news you'll be going for frosties !

RSmum .. any news on the tadpole tests ?

Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## casey

AJ & Crusoe wishing you both all the luck in the world for your trips to barcelona - will crossing my limbs and digits and sending out      so so so so hope its your turn love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

AJ and Crusoe- all this limb crossing for you, it has to work.    Personally I'm crossing my every crossable thing inc my eyes which I have to tell you is making it difficult to write this so plaese exvusw mee.  (Sorry, crap joke alert  ). You are 2 very brave ladies and and the odds have to be in your favour. I have a special wish to see you two up the duff since we met last year, you both really deserve it and will be amazing Mummies. All the luck in the world to you both.

Radnorgirl- not forgetting you, hun! Lovely chatting the other night.  Hope you don't need to go for another cycle, let's think positive.    

Brownowl- you too! All the very best. xxxx

Bluebell- you're so lovely, what a support and such a positive person. Best of luck with the new cycle whenever you do it. 

Bel- you are amazing, springing back and ready to face the challenge. I wish so much that you didn't have to but you have amazing determination and you will get there. Love to you. xxx

Lesleyjane, all the very best for tomorrow and your scan. I'm sure you'll be really reassured and hope it all goes swimmingly. Will be thinking of you. xxx

No more time for personals now, off to bed as am pooped and just been to my Greek evening class.
Kali nikta! 

love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

AJ and Crusoe  Good luck to both of you

Love Dawn


----------



## kone

AJ and Crusoe just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world  Here's hoping 2007 is your year
Katherine


----------



## renka

Just wanted to thank Helen, Bel, Lesley and AJ for replying after I posted about my bfn since going to Fertimed.  From wat I can gather though, it's not normal for women to rush off and have their tubes checked after getting a bfn.  Even if I did get a positive result from the home test and then lost it, it was so early (only four weeks from transfer) I think maybe Petra was just covering herself by telling me to get checked.  I think I'll just wait and see if everything returns to normal once I stop bleeding.  Thanks for your thoughts anyway.

All the best to you all.
Renka


----------



## bluebell

Hello Renka,

Don't think I have ever said hello to you so hello !!!  

Sorry if my suggestions are wrong, as I don't know your history, but 4 weeks post transfer isn't early to test usually, it is late !  Normally we test about 2 weeks post transfer. Also, sorry again that I don't know your history, but it is almost always worth getting your tubes checked, as maybe there is a blockage that is stopping you from getting pg that can be resolved, so maybe IVF isn't necessary for you anyway ?  I  had tubes checked before I embarked on IVF, and they discovered my tubes were fine and open, but I had pelvic adhesions that were pushing the tubes away from the ovaries.  Any information ,if it is relevant 
to your next step of treatment is probebely worth it.  It depends on your circumstances, so that e.g. if you have POF then tubes not relevant !  Good luck with your tx and let us know what you will be doing next.

Love to everyone else.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## hola69

Hello everyone  

well my dream has come true    


Dr.P scanned me today and found nothing abnormal! Im fine and the baby is fine, so much so he has discharged me to the midwife. He asked the nurse what was wrong last week and she told him a mass was found but he looked everywhere and said there was apsoluley nothing at all and everything is perfect looking..am ecstatic....feel like Im having an out of body experience    I was very lucky as they used their new 4d scan machine and it was amazing as they zoomed in on my lickle bubs and I got to sse the umbilical cord, the limb buds and head..in colour too..I started to cry at one point and my DH looked so overwhelmed bless him...Ive got lots of piccys which I keep getting out of my bag and staring at...there is no feeling on earth like this  

Thanks so much girls for all your support through everything, I mean that so very much, you are all wonderful friends..

Love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## Misty C

Lesley

Just checking in on you abroadies and you have me in tears of joy - what wonderful news!

Thinking of you AJ & Crusoe.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
x


----------



## Bel

Lesley,

Been thinking of you today. So relieved and happy that everything is okay. How wonderful!!

Enjoy your weekend!!

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

Oh lesley, what wonderful news ... i am so so so so happy for you ... time for you now to sit back and enjoy the feeling, keep those pics on hand.  What a great day.

AJ and Crusoe - sending you both lots of positive thoughts xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Postive Pen.....delighted for you and wish you all the very best for tx!  x

Marina.....hope the sickness disappears and you can begin to really enjoy your bump!  Good luck with the nuchal scan. x

Ms Minerva.......good news and good luck sweetheart!  x

Safarigirl, RS Mum and Nikki, thanks so much for the messages/texts.  Debs, hope your DH's sperm test result was a good one. x

Bluebell....it's the Banys!  Not so lovely as I thought, but very good! x

LesleyJane...absolutely stonking news!!!!!!  That's fab, so relieved for you hun!  Enjoy, which I know you will!!!!!  xxxxxxxx

Dawn - always in my thoughts and thank you.  How are you? x

Holly and Kone, lovely to see you posting - thanks so much for the good wishes, means a lot!  x

Renka, hope you're feeling better.  This is never easy, even when ladies are successful they worry and fret......it's never an easy journey.  Wishing you all the best. x

Me?  Well, we set off for Barcelona yesterday and shortly into our journey the IM rang to say there was a problem with the embies....seems there were abnormalities and they were non-viable.  We then missed our connection and had a journey from hell!!  Today the IM say they are preparing the 2nd donor and she should be ready for colleciton by Monday, transfer Wed.  I asked them to check that both donors were proven and I had reservations about using the same male donor from the first donor attempt as they wished to use him again....they checked and he wasn't proven so they've now moved to a proven male donor and I feel much better about this.  So, DP is going home without me Sunday   and I will come back on Thursday....which meant we had to find a hotel for 4 more nights.....there's a conference on here and it's been a nightmare.  Please God, and I do believe you exist, please let me have a good result as I can't face anymore "challenges"!  Exhausted with it all and feeling a tad tearful and stressed I have to say....don't want DP to leave me but I should be used to it working all over the world as I do sometimes.  I shall get myself back to a good frame of mind in the next few days.  Thanks for listening!  I know you wish me well, thanks.

Crusoe.......wishing you tons of babydust for a great outcome and an easy transfer on Monday.  Hope your snowbabes are waking up just fine.  Thinking of you and if you want to call or text please do....we can meet if you have the time or energy.  Love to you xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

aj darling, i have sent you a message .... i know its hard to be left on your own, but use the time to relax, sleep, eat, watch movies ..... As you know i spent part of my last time alone in spain and i just used the time to read etc.  I know its hard but we are all here for you, so you can post as much as you want and we will keep your spirits up.  

I think the universe is ABSOLUTELY looking after you,  and has decided you REALLY dont need any more challenges so is sorting out your donors even before you begin!!!!  The universe realised the problems and made it very apparent.  The universe has also decided you need some rest and relaxation so has even organised for you to be on your own! (I know i know this is hard to believe but the universe believes you could do with some aj time) The conference has been arranged to make sure you dont overdo yourself in barcelona and forces you to hunker down in your room.  So AJ you see if you really look at this you will see how well looked after you are. The universe loves you and is looking out for you ... i can feel it.

Crusoe, wishing you all the best for monday, hope you are doing okay, and looking forward to your post. ....


----------



## radnorgirl

AJ - Sending you big hugs and positive vibes.

Blowing you lots of lucky bubbles just filled with positive energy - make sure you catch them honey.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## casey

Just popped in again to see how lesley got on with her scan 

lesley i am so so happy for you and hope you enjoy every second and every minute of the next 9 months xx 

AJ - everything happens for a reason and i so hope that all this upset is part some divine plan to make your dream come true   

crusoe - will be thinking of you next week  

debs - hope you got some good news or at least some definite advice, info or answers as a result of dh's tests

hi to all the abroadies - as they say in the USA - missing you already xxxx
caseyXX


----------



## schmoo73

Lesley - I am so pleased that the scan went well for you and 4D too! hopefully now you can enjoy the pregnancy!  

AJ - good luck hun, sending you lots of positive thoughts    

Helen - that avatar freaks me out!

have a good weekend ladies


----------



## bluebell

Hello AJ !
Just popping in to say night night to you.  I am soooooooooo sorry Banys isn't up to our expectations !  Hope it's OK though.  Such a bug*er too about your 1st embryos ... but maybe it's a good thing that at least you found out before tx !  Have you found somewhere decent to stay for when DP comes back ?  Really feeling for you now.  I wish I could be there with you to while away those days !  Here's a few suggestions:  have a long paddle on the beach ... OK so it's concrete city but the sea is so beautiful and clear and calming just by Barcelonetta, and then you can have a coffee in a cafe somewhere by the sea.  Go up to Tibidabo.... there are lovely views from there and it is so peaceful.  Monserrat is a lovely day trip ... ie monastery on a hill.  Also wandering around Montjuic hill is so nice, with the Joan Miro gallery, but then you probably know all of this. Only one last suggestion .. tiny Cava bar in the Born called El Xampanyet, on Carrer de Montcada (think that's how it's spelled) for really nice glass of cava (you deserve one !) and tapas. It's all old and tiled and characterful !  
BUT, more importantly than all that,  hope you are feeling OK. Hang in there girl, it's only a few days and we are all there with you, willing you on.  You are so strong, but tread carefully on yourself and give yourself all the treats and fuss you need.   Please don't feel lonely.  We are all here for you ! A few of us have had the 'exile in Barcelona' now... we should write a book about it ! 
Take care and hope you sleep / slept well.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie for AJ (that sounds v. rude) seen you message and sent you a PM. Perhaps we could meet up in Barcelona.

Thinking of you
Crusoe

Love to all too
xxx


----------



## Newday

Dear AJ 

sorry to hear how things have gone so far but wishing you laods of luck with the new donor. None of us seem to have an easy ride do we?

Well it's now offical I am a fat pig. Went for pre op on Thursday as I am too heavy (by a stone) if I knew I would have shifted it. So have to go over night Mr S my con at Nuffield is going to sort it he is doing the op anyway. I haven't had to pay for a scan as he is going to do hysteroscopy and laparoscopy at the same time. He said that will save time and money bless him.

But the nurse who interveiwed me must of been 21 st and is awitng for a band op she has to loose 4 st by April and as yet nothing.

But on a good note it has made me realsie that I have to get this weight thing sorted. I have a fit bug which I have to wear for a eek before they set targets and I have lost 3llb since last Saturday so I have made a good start on my healthy eating programme (not diet) as soon as I diet I want to eat everything under the sun.

So watch this space for a date for op.

Good luck to all those having txc at the moment.

Crusoe thinking of you all the best

Love dawn


----------



## schmoo73

Dawn - good luck with your healthy eating programme, I am on one of those too, well done for losing 3lb.

Schmoo x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
What a miserable horrible rainy day! Hope we can all get cheered up with the idea of spring on it's way, lighter evenings and lots of bfps in the new year... We can but hope. 

Renka- sorry about your bfn, hope you get the answers you are looking for and that 2007 is your year. Hugs to you.  

AJ- what a bummer with the delay. At least they're working on it for you and have another plan. I think your attitude of just getting on with life and if a baby happens it happens is really healthy. Maybe it will allow it to happen as well, psychologically. I hope you have a nice relaxing time in Barcelona and I know what it's like to be away without dh having tx. I guess at least you appreciate each other more after something like that and you can use your time to do your own thing and maybe do some of the things Bluebell suggested. I hope you don't get too stressed by it but if you do, try to remember it's totally natural, this is a stressful thing we do to ourselves over and over again, and you can cope with it because you're a strong person. When you get your bfp it'll all be worth it.   And you can meet up with Crusoe again- I can just picture you both now, sipping a decaf/hot choccy/cava in a lovely Catalan café... Best of luck and we're all rooting for you.

Crusoe- same to you, lovely!  Hugs, luck and babydust in abundance coming your way. Enjoy meeting up with AJ, you'll love it. Mega luck and babydust blowing right at you, right now!    

Lesleyjane- what wonderful news, and so much to see on a scan already. I can just hear from the tone of your posts your absolute delight in finally being pg and hopefully now you can sit back and enjoy the feeling a bit more. Yay!    

Dawn, 3lbs in a week is brilliant, well done you! I would be pretty annoyed if they hadn't told me they needed me to lose weight to have an op. Does that mean you're having it privately at the Nuffield now, under the same consultant? Sorry if I sound thick! Like you say, once you know you can set about losing it. It's hard but you will feel better. I've put on weight with every single tx and have to lose 1/2  a stone or more every time, but it's better than being another stone and a half overweight by not losing it, if you see what I mean.   I think the battle of the bulge is much harder with the drugs we take so don't be too hard on yourself, hun. Hope it's not too hard, I reckon you're right not to say the word 'diet'! Nothing makes you hungrier... 

Schmoo- good luck with your programme too. When are you off for your tx? I had the idea it was this spring.

Casey- you are so lovely checking up on us all!

Bluebell- great tips for Barcelona, reckon we might go for a weekend break now, thanks to the top travel tips!

Mrs M- great news you're getting geared up for another go, it's so hard sometimes to will yourself on but it will be worth it when it works. Best of luck to you. xxx

RSMum- thanks for the lovely IM, you really are a sweetie. Will try to reply later after I get some jobs done. Hugs xxxx.

Ok, need to go do some jobs. Nothing new from me to report, apart from my lovely dog coming to give me cuddles while I write this. What a cutie, she's so lovely but I'm well aware all she wants is my mint humbugs... Cupboard love!

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## schmoo73

Giggly - I went for my appt on the 10th jan, and saw Dr Annetta who was very nice and professional and spoke great english, much better than my last clinic.  She gave me a scan which showed very thin lining and nothing going on with my ovaries (i have pcos), so said that I could start tx straight away if we wanted, which we have now done, so I had a decapeptyl injection that day and 14 days after that i will start 2mg of progy and have a scan 7-8 days after starting progy.  

They are now looking for a donor for me, but she did say it could take up to 3 months, she has given me all the medication I need, and has put me on 8mg medrol (steroids) which I will start taking once i have been linked with a donor and she is stimulating, my progy will increase to 6mg also.

Very exciting, if you need any info about the clinic, send me a PM

Schmoo x


----------



## abbyabroad

LesleyJane - I just popped on before I truddle off to bed, to see if there was any news...I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well and you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy.

I'm made up for you.

Hello to everyone else.

Love
Abby
x


----------



## hola69

Hi guys,,

thankyou so much for rooting for me and all your kind thoughts..really means a lot...

Just wanted to wish you all having TX soon the very best of love and luck and I hope lots more BFP are on there way..Jules on the AV thread has just got a BFP which is great news..looks like AV are on a roll  

AJ - tons of love and luck sweets...

giggles..my snoops is like that too   xx

Scmoo..glad your appont went well hun xxx

abby..wishing you lost of love and luck for your journey..lets hope you make it 3 in a row   xxx

Dawn- good luck with your op,

Crusoe..have fun in barcelona and good luck xxx

Casey and misty..glad you haven left the thread..we would  miss you too much xxx

Bluebell, safari and Bel..massive hugs to you all...

later dudes  

hugs L xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I know this is off the topic but I am so upset. One of my cats has been missing since Wednesday night was hoping he would just turn up but now I'm thinking he's gone. We have lost three cats (2 run over) in 18 months in this village. When I lived in B'ham non got rum over or went missing.

He is one of my "babies" and I miss him sado I know

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn, I am so sorry about your cat.  I have two 'black boys' so I know how much we can love pets and how terrible it is when they go missing.  It is awful and it is hard to think of anything else. I take it you have done all the putting notices up etc ?  So hard to know what to say, but sending you a big hug and hope that your cat turns up unharmed.  I am so glad you told us, and hope that we can be there for you.  Some people don't care about animals at all, but I do, and I know what you are going through.  

Loads of love from Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## yonny

Hi there!!
I AM an abroadie but as nothing has happened re my treatment due to different obstacles I have had nothing to say for ages and normally just pop onto the Invimed board!! 

Well, now I have something to say!! 

Tomorrow I go back to Invimed for a second consultation and hopefully Ill be in Schmoos position , ie able to start meds and wait for a donor, soon!
Im excited and cant quite believe its all starting again! I just hope the doc doesnt find anything else which delays treatment as time is trundling on! Ive spent the best part of six yrs trying to have a baby ( I know its no time compared to what some of us have gone through!!) and DE is my last chance! 
So, wish me luck for tomorrow! 
Ill let you know what happens!

Dawn, I really hope you found your cat! 

Sorry no more personals as I need to read up a bit on this thread!! 
apart from hello schmoo............ .......my buddy from Invimed!

Lots of love

Yonny xx


----------



## schmoo73

hi Invimed buddy - wishing you ton's of luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you and as you say hopefully you will start tx tomorrow.  I have also been doing fertility treatments, this will be our 6th year too.  We have decided that we have enough money for 2 goes of DE and if that doesn't work then we are going to call it a day, will be hard to do, but we need to get back to some sort of normality.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts hun.  Take care

Schmoo x

P.S. Dawn hope you have found your cat x


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl ......clever girl more like!  You are so good at reframing stuff and you're right.....I'm here without DP now and nothing better to do but sleep (if the hotel allows me with the noise), read, short walk, sleep, read....just what my body and mind needed!  Ha, ha!  Hope you are glowing, as always!  xx  Say hi to Jo for me....where are you? xx

Bluebell - ahhhhhhh!  Lovely person you.  The Banys is good.....I've now moved rooms as DP has gone home (I really miss him) so the room is bigger and lighter and the hotel is lovely BUT the NOISE!!!!!  OMG!  I am known for my ability to sleep through anything, but this is ridiculous!  Have to move hotel on Tuesday - maybe that will be quieter.  So exhausted just reading about your suggestions for what to do with myself whilst here!!!!  Phew, I need a rest now!  Actually, I did think about flying home and then flying back on Wednesday or Tuesday but I need this rest (thanks Safarigirl!)  Wish you were here tooooooooo!  xxx

Dawn - bless you, yes, we've all been through it as you say, not least you.  Great news re the 3lbs.  I hope all works out well for you sweets and the 2 ops. I then read your other post and I thought "poo, it never bloomin' rains, does it?"  So sorry to hear about your kittie......my hens are like my babies too and I would be devastated to lose them, so you are not a saddo.  I really hope he comes home safe and sound. Massive hugs to you.  xxx

Yonny The Abroadie - hi again! Good luck with your next cycle!  x

RS Mum - hi you. Hope it's good news?  xx

Schmoo - good luck with the donor when she arrives and for a BFP. xx

Me?  I'm ok - thought DP was going to cry when he left me today all on my tod!  Did think about flying home then flying back Tuesday/Wednesday but I need the rest so will stay put!  Hotel is very noisey but moving on Tuesday, hopefully that will be quieter.  See Crusoe and DH tonight!!!!  Having dinner and so looking forward to it (we met before about 10 months ago in London with Giggles, had a lovely time.)  I am making sure I have fruit and veg, plenty of water, etc.  I don't have enough vitamins as I only brought the amount I thought I needed, nor my foot detox pads!!  Oh hum!  I am resting, so that's good.  Only got one book so on the hunt for another tomorrow.  I hope my new donor, bless her, is ok and all goes well.  Dare I call tomorrow to check?  Maybe.  I am also seeing Valerie the acupuncturist tomorrow and again on day of transfer (hopeful transfer that is, never take anything for granted!)  I also have my hypnotherapy CDs with me on ipod!  Sorted!  Okay, have a lovely week everyone.  Marina, thinking of you.

Special thoughts to Jo, Nikki, Bel, Renka, Roze.  xxxx


----------



## Marina

AJ

Have a lovely evening with Crusoe and her DH, say hello to her for me just wanted to wish you both the best of luck again, sorry things were not running smoothly to begin with but maybe this second donor is the better one, don't forget what i did on my last cycle try lots of visualisation techniques after ET imagine those embies clinging onto a rich red lining like Velcro sticky vibes to you both.   

Love to everyone else

Marina


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- so sorry about your cat, I love my pup so much I can only imagine what you're going through. Big hugs to you. I hope he's just doing what our neighbour's cat does and trying to get fed at everyone else's houses in and around the village, so he's not actually that far away. Hope he turns up soon.

AJ & Crusoe- enjoy! You'll have a fab time, I'm sure.  Sounds like you have everything you could possibly need, AJ! And an FF to keep you company too.   Positive vibes all round...       

Yonny & Schmoo- all the best with your upcoming txs. 6 years, wow. You're v. brave ladies, let's hope this is the last year you have to go through any more...     

Gotta go, need to remove thorns from my hands from all the lovely gardening we did today.   The nice-weather-dance worked for today at least!
Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Fidget

New home this way Ladies -------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81479.0

Happy chatting

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------

